# Sticky  One picture, one line. No whining. Something about YOUR last ride. [o]



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Giggling occurred.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Inside line!


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Flowy.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Flowery*



bajamtnbkr said:


> Flowy.


Flowery.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

Mud!


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

heated


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Long. Wet. Slow. Tired.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks like a soft landing Scrub!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*canarian bike lock*

when you look around if don't have a lock


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

Never felt it

.


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

Finally!


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

This morning.


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

grin


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

Alone in the mountains.


----------



## monkeywrenchMoose (Feb 23, 2010)

First air of the season, icy.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Last ride with pics , Arizona Autumn @ 10,000 ft.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Unwritten*

It's all downhill from here


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*mo mud*

only did 4 miles, clay mud.
(to the rider who said too slow--almost 10 MPH would be fast to me).


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Mmm, crunchy.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

High stokage.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Refreshing to be able to ride again.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm in there somewhere (borrowed from jaewannabe)


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

Snowy, cold and liberating.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

The last shakedown ride, before my next tour.










Warren.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Finger


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

snowmobile trails!


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

Surprisingly excellent in a place of excellence.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

Fun Times Were Had By All!  








Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Todays FS rd ride with the wife because the trails are yuck right now.


----------



## EvilCodeMunkee (Dec 21, 2010)

DNF due to "mechanical failure".


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 15, 2009)

Mushy, Glacial, Absolutely Satisfying.


----------



## YetiBear (Dec 2, 2004)

ECMunkee, that is one sweet picture. That is PASSION. I am inspired!


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

My new Salsa Spearfish!!!


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

*My new Salsa Spearfish!!!*


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

sorry--i can't figure out how to delete the post!


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

Dry, warm and suprisingly leafy, almost like November. Felt great to get out and ride after all the cold and freeze- thaw cycles.


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

A blur...


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

sorry double post...


----------



## idahodirt (May 6, 2010)

*Why I bought studded tires.*

Easier pedaling than snow or mud.


----------



## PBR me! (Feb 23, 2008)

*Earned!*


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Dont eat the yellow snow


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

So... much.....chunk. So little time.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

2011 on its way!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Too Long Ago.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

This is a great thread. Keep em coming.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Sunshine, friends, bikes, wine tonight.


----------



## MTB ABQ (Apr 25, 2007)

*back on the horse*

back on the horse after recent snows.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

MTB ABQ said:


> back on the horse after recent snows.


What a beautiful trail, where is this?


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

this thread...living vicariously


----------



## MTB ABQ (Apr 25, 2007)

*white mesa- san ysidro nm*

a bit like Joe's Ridge in Fruita, but local to ABQ. Mapped it here~ happy trails!


----------



## AZG23 (Jan 20, 2008)

4 hours up.....15 minutes down!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Glad winter is almost freaking over ........


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Into the distance.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

MTB ABQ said:


> a bit like Joe's Ridge in Fruita, but local to ABQ. Mapped it here~ happy trails!


Thanks for this. I was wondering where you were in that pic as well.

Looks like I'll be taking a weekend up there sometime. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sacke (Apr 20, 2007)

I already posted this picture on a Finnish forum, but here we go again.

"In the mist" (St. Côme (30), France)


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

*One from Dec.*

Posted but it is one of my faves.


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)

happy ending


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Sandy, Sunny, Surreal


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

Good friends are hard to find..







Your best friend is even harder to find.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Coyote Morning.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

At the top..


----------



## Teag (Feb 20, 2007)

Is that the James River?


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*One picture, one line.*

Cold winter riding in SoCal.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*All by myself...*

Again.










(still frame grab from video)


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

*One from Dec.*

Posted this before but still one of my faves.


----------



## rhale (Aug 15, 2010)

Gooseberry Mesa - Awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## bagz007 (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice, but in the way.


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

Water Break


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Fixedgear rookie


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

New Zealand, 7,200 feet up, going down


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

D**n you Dad, I told you we should have brought our bikes!


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

*One picture, one line*

Danger... roadie content and good friends


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Blocky fun


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

dompedro3 said:


> this thread...living vicariously


I'm sitting in that exact chair reading this thread-sad.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Fast


----------



## fattireb (Jun 17, 2004)

Preparation


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Slick.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

Young, phat passion.


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

Going to be a perfect day... (and it was!)

DSCF0099 by rathbonepeter, on Flickr


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

bagz007 said:


> Nice, but in the way.


You mean nice butt in the way, don't you?


----------



## 918bikerswife (Feb 15, 2011)

Solo


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

Winter in the desert...


----------



## Sacke (Apr 20, 2007)

whodaphuck said:


> You mean nice butt in the way, don't you?


:thumbsup:


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

El Salt said:


> Cold winter riding in SoCal.


Haha I'm sorry but if you have shorts and a t-shirt on then how cold can it be?


----------



## bentcog (Aug 13, 2010)

*Mans BFF*

Hopefully the last winter ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Desktop*



tg said:


> Posted but it is one of my faves.


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

nice and warm!


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

*Where?*



918biker said:


> Water Break


Beautiful! Where is this trail?


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Racin'


----------



## pdlhrd (Jun 6, 2006)

Lunchtime ride!


----------



## 918bikerswife (Feb 15, 2011)

Moonshine Willie said:


> Beautiful! Where is this trail?


That is the Peavine Trail in Prescott ,Arizona and the spot where that pic. was taken is literally 5 miles from my house . It is a really nice relaxing smooth ride.


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

For lack of creativity I guess, but *they* call this to "ride" too.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Near the Dells*



Moonshine Willie said:


> Beautiful! Where is this trail?


If I'm not mistaken.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

918bikerswife said:


> That is the Peavine Trail in Prescott ,Arizona and the spot where that pic. was taken is literally 5 miles from my house . It is a really nice relaxing smooth ride.


That's what I was thinking too: Granite Dells in Prescott. In fact if you look at that sign his bike is leaning on I think it says that.

Really cool place to ride, btw.


Photo credit Enel


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*One word?*



KRob said:


> That's what I was thinking too: Granite Dells in Prescott. In fact if you look at that sign his bike is leaning on I think it says that.
> 
> Really cool place to ride, btw.
> 
> ...


Yeeowzerz! :thumbsup:


----------



## N8! (Jan 28, 2006)

Sedona, AZ - post ride


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

I love winter :thumbsup:


----------



## nenozx10r (Feb 17, 2011)

im so jealous you guys and your damn mountains and trails lol


----------



## jesseliketoride (Mar 13, 2007)

Road trip to Moab - 2156 Miles, one way.


----------



## jackstraw1 (Oct 12, 2004)

yesterday morning:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*winter and some fat bike goodness...*


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

Please winter just let me get one more ride


----------



## bycyclist (Oct 13, 2008)

Last ride before the storm


----------



## bauhaus (Feb 21, 2007)

Sunset in Socal from my BlackBerry.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

dad's double knee


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

The Edge, Craigieburn forest NZ


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's a pic of my "last ride", AKA, old bike....


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Last ride before the snow fell in MA.


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

suburban sprawl serenety


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

Escape.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

Singletrack is thawing out, so that makes me a gravel roadie on a 5" bike


----------



## Mae7 (Feb 2, 2011)

At the top before the downhill.


----------



## TomactypeX (Aug 8, 2010)

Children of the corn.....


----------



## osteo (Sep 9, 2010)

A perfect day!


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

The word for today is "Moist"


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*opps*

Didn't have a sign on the other end where a gate was open


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

50+ degrees has turned our 2 feet of snow into something that made our last ride/walk become known as "the big suck", but to find this on the back of one of our cars upon our return to the parking lot, just made that name seem so right (edited for the viewing public...) :lol:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Above the desert (nm) Saturday...


----------



## g34343greg (Dec 16, 2010)

Feels great to be back!
(first real ride of the year and with a new bike!)


----------



## titusbro (Oct 15, 2004)

Chunk of the Day!


----------



## Elpres73 (Jan 27, 2011)

Where's Andy?


----------



## PureMX (May 5, 2009)

My vision is always *Blur*red


----------



## robert w (Dec 14, 2010)

Sunday's class
Photo by Clair Melton, class instructor


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Snowin again....................:cornut:


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

bajamtnbkr said:


> Flowy.


Where is that


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Roadless travel*

I'm getting Cross.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*before the crash*

with my friend and your Specialized Stumpjumper Fsr Carbon !


----------



## Flboy (Mar 18, 2008)

capriol said:


> with my friend and your Specialized Stumpjumper Fsr Carbon !


It is cool how th eonly thing really in focus is the Nic of Nobby Nic.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*didn't get shot*

or blown up


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

FINALLY DRY


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Flash flooding destroyed three bridges and damaged a couple of creek crossings on the Bicentennial National Trail, near my home on Oz.

At the far side of this crossing a chasm big enough to hide a truck has been carved by the water. The trail has been rerouted in several places from native grasslands to suburban cycle paths.










Warren.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*i ' m sorry for the moved pic*

but it 's only rock 'n roll !!!!!!!


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Warren- that shot is incredible! 
Did you HDR it? If not, what processing did you do?
If it's not your shot who ever took it did an all around amazing job!
I really hope to visit Oz someday, I want to bond with the native birdies and take back pics to show my U2 her distant relatives


----------



## Chucky212 (May 5, 2008)

screamingbunny said:


> or blown up


That Bridgestone is worth a comment. MB1? MB3? MB3 was my first MTB in 88 or something. Oh yeah, those swords kick ass.


----------



## Jorge Nogueira (Nov 21, 2008)

Mountain bike ride + sunny day + good friends = Happiness :thumbsup:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

visit my happy blog : https://canelasdeaco.blogspot.com


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

on my way to...


----------



## chillindrdude (Jan 21, 2004)

*Left or Right?*


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

A hint of blue sky ?


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

grundy said:


> happy ending


Hey, I know those guys!

Morgan


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Gravity beckons.


Castle by fnagrom, on Flickr

Morgan


----------



## Odin Bane (Apr 25, 2010)

Minnesnowta, in the meantime i snowmobile.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*94 Mb-1*

It's my beer bike back in the world


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

Iceman69 said:


> grin


ahhh, Cowboy Trail!


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Odin Bane said:


> Minnesnowta, in the meantime i snowmobile.


Minnesnowta, in the meantime I ride.


----------



## PeloNZ (Oct 18, 2010)

This thread is inspiring! 
Makara Peak, Wellington, NZ, my head in the icy clouds  All downhill from here...


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

robert w said:


> Photo by Clair Melton, class instructor


aka ScorpionWoman



Thanks for the heads-up about the pic, Robert. It reminded me to come visit MTBR again!

And thanks for being such a great addition to the class. See you soon.


----------



## zazen (Sep 15, 2005)

*More fun than a merry go round........when can we go next?*

as said by my 5 year old on his first night ride on his trail a bike.


----------



## Ole Grey Hair (Dec 23, 2004)

the thing we all need to remember is....no matter how muddy the trails get, in winter a frozen ride = no mud. I like not having to clean my bike and although I just froze my butt off riding, the post ride shower revives me. Thanks for all the great pics/posts!!


----------



## Vancemac (Apr 29, 2006)

Braving the harsh winter conditions.


----------



## steadyflow (Apr 25, 2006)

Colorado winter......


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Alone, Shhhhhh.........


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

*SPDs grab hold of Vibram lugs fairly well in zero degree weather!*


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Just finished a ride. Horrible, I tell ya. Colorado's winters are the worst....


----------



## 2wheelsoul (Mar 24, 2005)

So glad I made it out today...


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

Just another Thursday night...






(I know, not a picture. Video courtesy of mountaingoatepics)


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*"Burrrrr, its cold!"*










Looks like Vancemac and I were in the same area!

Overlooking Santa Monica Bay - Sunday February 20, 2011


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Since Vance stole the pic I was going to post.

Flat on a hill:


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

Chunky Monday


----------



## MRRhoades (Feb 20, 2011)

*Beer?*

New project, SS conversion....and my beautiful model, only thing missing was a beer.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

This was a very fun little ride.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

scrublover said:


> This was a very fun little ride.


Location? Pic taken recently? I'm jonesin' to ride right now, but was pretty sure everything in the NY/NJ area was seriously snowed in.

Gratuitous pic so as to not derail the thread...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Berkley said:


> Location? Pic taken recently? I'm jonesin' to ride right now, but was pretty sure everything in the NY/NJ area was seriously snowed in.
> 
> Gratuitous pic so as to not derail the thread...


Nah, it was back in December.

I tried Huntington (my local) this afternoon. 3-4" of snow over seriously slick and glaxed over ice pack. Trumbull has some packed down stuff, and I hear maybe Sprain as well. Haven't been down there in quite a while though.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

MTBkitty said:


> Warren- that shot is incredible!
> Did you HDR it? If not, what processing did you do?
> If it's not your shot who ever took it did an all around amazing job!
> I really hope to visit Oz someday ...


MTBkitty, thank you Mate. Thank you for your nice comment.

Yes, it is an HDR. When I took the shot, I accidentally left the camera's white balance set for tungsten illumination ... so I removed a heavy blue cast from the image, which has given the image a spacey feel.

I hope you do visit Oz, I think you will find the place most unusual. There is lot's of people free space here ... enough space to swing two cats. One in each hand.

Warren.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Chasing daylight!


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Amazing lighting last night


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Wild Wassa said:


> MTBkitty, thank you Mate. Thank you for your nice comment.
> 
> Yes, it is an HDR. When I took the shot, I accidentally left the camera's white balance set for tungsten illumination ... so I removed a heavy blue cast from the image, which has given the image a spacey feel.
> 
> ...


LOL! Swing cats?! I know that has got to be a local (harmless) saying, but it just sounds so wrong!

Way to go fixing the shot up! :thumbsup:

I have a couple friends from Oz and they have nothing but good stuff to say about the land down under. One of them told me that kangaroos are some of the laziest you'll ever meet. And that koalas can be mean little boogers.

ETA: bajamtnbkr that is awesome! Where is that? What time was it?


----------



## buddyjaycountdown (Mar 25, 2010)

lol


----------



## Kratt (Aug 17, 2010)

sunny...


----------



## Danny P (Nov 8, 2010)

Another awesome weekend in So cal. I <3 MTB'ing.


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

*Az*

Az.....


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

mmmmm......Cedar!


----------



## gsxr1600 (Nov 30, 2008)

Do not fall


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Fifteen Miles Today, My Longest Ride Yet!


----------



## jmeldrum26 (Jul 3, 2006)

Winter in the Gorge


----------



## Fattires40 (Dec 6, 2009)

Enduro?


----------



## Fattires40 (Dec 6, 2009)

Flowy:thumbsup:


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Yesterday.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

jmeldrum26 said:


> Winter in the Gorge


:thumbsup: Love the Syncline. Great pic.


----------



## PatMcF79 (May 23, 2008)

chillindrdude said:


> *Left or Right?*


Laurel Hill? I was there on Sunday and Monday this week. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Just an easy 24 mile cruise down the Minuteman Rail Trail near Boston (on the BMX actually... shhhh).


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Went exploring unpaved road yesterday out here...


----------



## KarlP (Dec 3, 2006)

*Road Block !!!*

Trails were way too muddy, so I took this riding my Cross bike...


----------



## OSOK (Jul 11, 2009)

Bet you can't guess where this is  And dont cheat!


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

Miami?


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

Key Biscayne


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Solo and single...


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

*Bike On Ice*

Clinton lake red trail near Lawrence, KS


----------



## Nels (May 18, 2004)

cold canyons


----------



## Pawndream (Mar 17, 2004)

A very windy Sunday morning ride on a little-known, infrequently used southern New Mexico trail.
https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad342/GM_Pawn/IMG_3953.jpg[/IMG]"]


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Stick bite.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

OSOK said:


> Bet you can't guess where this is.


You are absolutely right.

Warren.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Good thread!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Last gasp of winter here in the lowlands.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Couldn't find anyone to ride with, so I went by myself. I ended up riding miles of singletrack without encountering a single other person, on private trails that normally would be popular on a non-rainy Sunday. Got back to town and there were plenty of mountain bikers either leaving or returning but I didn't see any in the hills.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Couldn't find anyone to ride with, so I went by myself. I ended up riding miles of singletrack without encountering a single other person, on private trails that normally would be popular on a non-rainy Sunday. Got back to town and there were plenty of mountain bikers either leaving or returning but I didn't see any in the hills.


Excellent.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Nels said:


> cold canyons


Cool shot Nels.

Is that in the Owahee River gorge on OR/NV border?

How you been?


----------



## Nels (May 18, 2004)

KRob said:


> Cool shot Nels.
> 
> Is that in the Owahee River gorge on OR/NV border?
> 
> How you been?


Thanks, K
It's a little farther north, about 40 mi.SW of Boise, on the northern front of the Owyhees.
I've been pretty good

another around the corner


----------



## fourflys (May 19, 2010)

OTB and Ouch! 









gotta admit this was pavement and not dirt though... (trails too muddy here in SoCal right now)


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

It was tough as nails to get myself out in the first place, then once in the saddle it was just as hard to turn around and come back!


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

My last ride:






Untitled from Clayton Petree on Vimeo.


----------



## dato21 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hurry up spring!


----------



## invader_zoom (Dec 16, 2008)

Mountain tough in the morning; city slick in the evening.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*three friends*

on past sunny saturday afternoon


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Another ride which was difficult to end.


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

coping with seasonal adversity


----------



## JayDial (Jul 8, 2008)

*Success*


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Can't wait to go back here when all the colors come out, plus my instructor gave me an A for the lesson!


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Loving the La Nina drought...Taos, NM


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

Simple supper. Super view.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

stib said:


> Simple supper. Super view.


I like that one. Nice.

Morgan


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

COLD.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Winter is finally showing its ass end.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

~martini~ said:


> COLD.


Live long and prosper. (PM sent)


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Under the Sun.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Mmmmm, rocks!


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

stib said:


> Simple supper. Super view.


Stunning. Where was this taken? :thumbsup:


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks. It was taken off the Oat Hill Mine Trail near Calistoga (at least I think that's what the trail is called).


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

stib said:


> Simple supper. Super view.





stib said:


> Thanks. It was taken off the Oat Hill Mine Trail near Calistoga (at least I think that's what the trail is called).


I know the spot. I think I might have taken this one at the same spot, or near it:


next break by fnagrom, on Flickr

Morgan


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

Yup. Beautiful place to ride. Just moved up to Napa last summer. Did a night ride last week. So many stars!


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

Solitude


----------



## jrwillia1 (Jan 12, 2009)

The Swamp???


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

scrublover said:


> Winter is finally showing its ass end.


is this nam


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

Time to shed some layers


----------



## gsxr1600 (Nov 30, 2008)

jrwillia1 said:


> The Swamp???


Yes


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Yesterday afternoon*

the snow joke


----------



## Thameth (Dec 14, 2007)

Winter.......


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

So Good to be in Arizona.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

JUNGLEKID5 said:


> is this nam


Sprain Ridge in Yonkers, NY.

Some similarities to parts of Nam, but smaller area, not as big on the drops/stuntry kind of stuff. Fun though.

I'll be getting myself up to Nam a time or two later this year for sure.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*more from saturday afternoon*

fall in the snow


----------



## ryandoobs (Dec 16, 2010)

Rat rod trail art


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

8-12" forecast for tonight. Damn.


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Follow the yellow flower trail


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Dirt art.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Todays 6300' gain 48 mile cross bike ride up the Stairway to Heaven.


----------



## klay (Feb 23, 2006)

Palisade, CO; the other town in the valley of mountain bike awesomeness.


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

*Mt. Gretna, PA 3/5/11*










Thanks to Bear for the photos!


----------



## monkeywrenchMoose (Feb 23, 2010)

^^^ Enduro?


----------



## McCleary11 (Jul 4, 2010)

Ray's MTB Cleveland


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, McCleary (or anyone else who's been To Ray's Cleveland)
Is all that wood and other stuff just built right on top of a cement floor?
It must hurt like crazy to fall off those tracks!
Still looks fun to ride there though!


----------



## McCleary11 (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, its all concrete. Lots of riders wear knee and elbow pads for this reason. LOTS of fun though. I am very sore today...


----------



## solly44 (Sep 18, 2010)

when will the snow melt?


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*Thanx*

Thanx Kitty looks like my commute just south of Buckley? Good to see while I'm over here in the sandbox:thumbsup:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Missed it by that much...


----------



## JayDial (Jul 8, 2008)

jhazard said:


> Missed it by that much...


Thats F'n RAD!


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*+1*



jhazard said:


> Missed it by that much...


....If only I didn't know of which you speak

Oh, well....pain builds character and chicks dig scars...at least that's what we keep telling ourselves!

Thanks for sharing,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## byron (Nov 8, 2005)

First road trip back in January


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Proud of how I pushed myself, and didn't ride the brakes the whole time downhill. No jacket, no gloves, it was B-E-A-UTIFUL today!


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

screamingbunny said:


> Thanx Kitty looks like my commute just south of Buckley? Good to see while I'm over here in the sandbox:thumbsup:


Yup, probably so. I'm close enough to spit on the golf balls 
Godspeed and may you be safe over there!


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

3 miles into a 5 mile fire road climb, first time doing it ss = pain.


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

Do you smell something?

i'm on the right


----------



## Mark_123 (Nov 4, 2009)

nice view, what trail?


----------



## Blaueberry (Mar 11, 2011)

*gas pass*

Near Tampa, right?


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

close but no cigar??? Warda Texas at Bluff Creek Ranch


----------



## Pittzer (Apr 30, 2009)

*Granite!*

Breaking in a new trail.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

First ride, new bike, old hills.


----------



## captain smoke eater (Jun 19, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2081301&id=1250539807&l=e7aa021de7


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

icegeek said:


> coping with seasonal adversity


Nice skis. are those 4FRNT?


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

62°


----------



## TXdoughboy (Nov 7, 2010)

Shakedown ride of my newly built moto 29er ss in my friend's backyard trail!


----------



## Rider one (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice pics, especialy the 1st one.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

the_owl said:


> 62°
> [/IMG]


Heatwave!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Sarguy said:


> Heatwave!


Gonna be mid 80s here in S AZ today, up into the 90s in the next few days... oh yes!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*c'mon*

let the good time roll


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Old buzzard and the Night Mojo


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Old buzzard and the Night Mojo


OK, that's rad.

Morgan, night rider


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Maui on the Mainland in the Columbia River Gorge


----------



## LandSpeed (May 27, 2007)

Come at me, bro


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

JUST RDE


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Early season trail scouting. Time for a cupcake break!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Definitely not rideable.


----------



## peippo (Feb 3, 2008)

Few hours of amazing riding in the morning before work. Trails are really hard packed, and a great weather at -10C/14F and sunshine.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Like a scene out of a professional painting (source, not mine):










That breaks the rules I guess, so here's one of mine from a few days ago:

Steeper than it looks.


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

New Bike.










Increased speed.


----------



## Dex (Sep 2, 2004)

Say "CHEESE"


----------



## hunterc4 (Feb 14, 2011)

If you miss the bridge you get wet.


----------



## atxlatino (Jan 23, 2008)

Ruidoso, NM


----------



## atxlatino (Jan 23, 2008)

Spring Break


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Had fun shredding and eating dirt in Golden with Firecrackerktm + zukrider!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

No picture; fastest time yet for me on my local loop; young MD type following me; felt compelled to go all out fast-good, fast ride.


----------



## montanabiker (Dec 26, 2006)

Evening ride


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Yesterday afternoon ride.


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

*take a dep breath off the bike*


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

*Made it!*


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Swing doors Barrier...*


Swing doors Barrier...

cu


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the stumpy sleepin*

a view over my bike today in the wood


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

More dry trail slowly appears.


----------



## Rider one (Aug 23, 2009)

Oink-Oink-Oink


----------



## Rider one (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice shot dude. I like that image.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Disgusting that my city bike is far dirtier than my mountain bike.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the badger*

the springtime begin , the badge maybe sleepin


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Flower Mound, TX. Before the weather gets unbearable..... (man those trees are blurry. HDR camera on iphone doesnt do well with moving objects)


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

*Colonial Knob, Wellington, NZ*


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Off for the first major ride of the year


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Took the old bike today.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

Exploring new country.


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

My skiing, and now riding partner, after his first mountain bike ride. He said it was awesome.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Man made cave? COOL!


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

Not to be a downer, but feel obligated to let you know that mountain biking and dogs can be a deadly combination. I had my 2-year old Lab out on a trail with me back in 2002. He was an awesome dog and was out on the trail with me weekly and exercised daily. 80-degree day and short ride. In less than 5 miles the dog was obviously in trouble. I ended up carrying him back to the truck and raced him to the vet. He died that night.

Something I had never really considered to be a possibility turned out to be one of the most painful things I've ever been through.

Just putting it out there so others are aware.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

ABQ Clydesdale said:


> Not to be a downer, but feel obligated to let you know that mountain biking and dogs can be a deadly combination. I had my 2-year old Lab out on a trail with me back in 2002. He was an awesome dog and was out on the trail with me weekly and exercised daily. 80-degree day and short ride. In less than 5 miles the dog was obviously in trouble. I ended up carrying him back to the truck and raced him to the vet. He died that night.
> 
> Something I had never really considered to be a possibility turned out to be one of the most painful things I've ever been through.
> 
> Just putting it out there so others are aware.


I'm sorry to hear of that. Wouldn't wish such a thing on anyone.

Accidents, bad timing, etc. can happen anytime, to anyone/anything. My/your dog might eat the wrong thing in the yard nor when waling or hiking. Someone may try to snatch the dog out of your yard (as someone tried with ours the other day) or the large St. Bernard three times the size of your dog may lunge at it with not so nice intent. Lily barfs all over my back seat every time she's in the car. I'm still taking her places, because the joy she apparently gets once we are there totally eclipses the puke.

Yes, clearly, the best thing to do is for all of us (and our dogs) to hide under out beds for the rest of our lives.


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

BMXin' it, Baby what fun!


----------



## MTB ABQ (Apr 25, 2007)

*man, bike, and*

petrified sand dunes


----------



## ridelikeafatkid (Mar 26, 2009)

*not enough roll out?*

























landed the 4' drop fine, but could not avoid the rock and tree right after landing. Thank you for the GREAT drugs and hoping for a speedy recovery for the damaged cartilage!


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Steel framed blues*

Spring is here at last!


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

Last Sunday


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

ridelikeafatkid said:


> View attachment 604414
> 
> 
> View attachment 604417
> ...


Prolly want to stay off too much of the Hillbilly Heroin on the left there...


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

End of the Line









Catastrophic


----------



## DanMach86 (Aug 30, 2008)

They fit!


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

In the Jungle, muddy, South Pacific


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Still grinning!


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Too wet to ride.


Bull Valley Trail (?) by fnagrom, on Flickr

Morgan


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

No brakes needed:


----------



## Rocket66 (Jul 30, 2010)

My God Man please tell me you offered her a ride?


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*Between Storms*


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

sunday services


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Share the trail....


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Realized my jump bike looks really small . . .


----------



## T_E (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh Lawd!


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

*Finally didn't...*

Chicken out!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

The waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Rick Shaw (Nov 27, 2009)

Surrounded by 3.5 million people and not one in sight.


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

scrublover said:


> The waiting is the hardest part.


Is that a new toy in the box?


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

The Off Season:


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

MTBkitty said:


> BMXin' it, Baby what fun!


that is so awesome, is that near Illif and Chambers


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

918biker said:


> that is so awesome, is that near Illif and Chambers


Yup!


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

MTBkitty said:


> Yup!


many years ago i use to live in the apartments right behind the old Cooper 5 movie theater


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

*I love this trail.*


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Still a lot of snow in the North. Cold enough to keep the base in the trails. :thumbsup:


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Havin fun in the snow on the Pugsley.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A dog, a bike, a snowmobile trail.


----------



## aaabronco (Mar 15, 2011)

MTBkitty said:


> Yup!


Olympic park! me and my older brother use to ride or bikes and skateboards there. the dirt track is alot smaller than i remember


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

limited opportunities for riding this week, but still enough time to be a silly old man


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Phil's World - Party On - Excellent!*

Still frame from GoPro vid:


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

new frame, new trail, same town


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

To ride, or not to ride on?


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

How deep could it be........


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

thefriar said:


> How deep could it be........


Not deep, but very cold. I'd say it wasn't much above freezing temp.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

*Pushing Southern Boundaries*


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

take that tree!!!!!!

From Untitled Album
theres also a big flap of skin on my knee just hanging there


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

layin fresh tracks


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

From my house at 4900 feet to the highest bike accessible point in lory state park 6850', with a lot of ups and down in between; 42.2 miles round trip = sore legs.


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

3below


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

aaabronco said:


> Olympic park! me and my older brother use to ride or bikes and skateboards there. the dirt track is alot smaller than i remember


I used to skate there too. I thought they had bigger dirt jumps too. Maybe they made em smaller. there were always a ton of 6-12 year olds over there.


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

Mount Davidson, San Francisco's highest natural point, has a big-ass cross on top of it.


----------



## Fly Rod (Mar 13, 2007)

Growing passion. The laughter was food for my soul!


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

jhazard said:


> Still frame from GoPro vid:


Post the video!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

The steepest dirt road I've ever ridden:


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

^ Emphasis on *ridden*, I could barely ride up a 1/3 of this one:


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Varaxis said:


> The steepest dirt road I've ever ridden:


What is that a fire road to the top of a mountain or something?


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

It's a road that leads to some houses up in the hills between Menifee and Murrieta, CA. Daily Rd. I only explored it as a fun "short-cut" to get to Murrieta by bike.


----------



## nbitzer (Mar 15, 2011)

N8! said:


> Sedona, AZ - post ride


Always the best way to end a ride...especially with the Left Hand Milk Stout. I literally live 5 min from Left Hand Brewery in Longmont, CO, cool to see that it has made it's way to other states.


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

A solo can be rewarding


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Last of the snow


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

*Bear Hunting in the Adirandacks*

My last ride of the 2010 season while bear hunting in the Adirondacks.


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

A March ride of more smiles than miles.


----------



## idahodirt (May 6, 2010)

*oops*

Next time make sure the front tire doesn't go flat and fold in a corner!


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

Kaibab Monstercross


----------



## loopsb (Aug 9, 2004)

Having given my offering to the Trail Gods.........








....the downhill is going to be sweet!


----------



## arcticrobot (Apr 22, 2009)

Fallout. Expect the Super Mutants. Plasma rifle is ready.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Heading out of town, once I get to this spot the ride is on


----------



## zgjp82 (Jan 24, 2011)

EvilCodeMunkee said:


> DNF due to "mechanical failure".


EQUALS HERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

no snow no snow no snow no snow and 60 degrees!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I hardly recognized you without all the leather!



rockerc said:


>


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

annamagpie said:


> no snow no snow no snow no snow and 60 degrees!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 606560


Dudess!!

Those socks are the bees knees!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Sizzler said:


> I hardly recognized you without all the leather!


Ha! Don't give me ideas!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*spring in Italy*

when ascent to big cross of mount Salvaro 861 m high ( strat point from 190 m )


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

compliments for picture of Annamagpie , these strongest girl from US....


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

Such a nice day I didn't care I had to walk.


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

capriol said:


> when ascent to big cross of mount Salvaro 861 m high ( strat point from 190 m )


someday, capriol, I hope you will give me a tour of italy!


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

spencerfrater1 said:


> Dudess!!
> 
> Those socks are the bees knees!!  :thumbsup:


why, thank you!    (though technically, though not rhyme-ically, those socks would be the bees tibias):winker:


----------



## manlung (Oct 2, 2007)

Yesterdays ride was fun, but finishing the last trail I jump over the bike and landed on some rocks...


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

still way to much snow up here








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

manlung said:


> Yesterdays ride was fun, but finishing the last trail I jump over the bike and landed on some rocks...


More fuel for the 'more leather' argument!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Ghosting across the tops...


----------



## EricTheRed (Jan 12, 2004)

The calm before the storm


----------



## EricTheRed (Jan 12, 2004)

laughing all the way


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Getting my hover on:


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

New York is thawing, and in some places even pretty dry.


----------



## Low_ (Mar 31, 2011)

oops, double post


----------



## Low_ (Mar 31, 2011)

Amazing view after an awesome climb


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Luxury bus stop at Ferntree.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Fun! 

took 7th while beating on the hardtail for fun


----------



## dead_dog_canyon (Sep 8, 2010)

Low_ said:


> Amazing view after an awesome climb


Boy that brings back some memories....

Lived in SLO 13 yrs - Late 70's & 80's. There are so many cool rides it is not even funny.
One of my favorites was to camp at Plasket Cr. Campground and ride around there.
- Pruite (sp) Ridge - 
Ride N on 1, pedal up Nacimiento-Fergusson Rd, S on Ridge Rd, then come down off the ridge on some of the best single track from the hang glider launch point. Way cool....


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

One line: Picked the wrong line after taking that picture and went OTB. **** happens.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

"Man I make stupid faces when I ride"


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

First SS/29er/rigid enduro, 94.5km, 6:13:46, almost no blood loss. :thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

000000 .... nice festival state plates. Or did you photoshop that on to hide your identity?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

My last ride did not take place on my bike...

WILL NOT share pics of it, either!


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

Rollin in steep!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I had the entire trail to myself today & I got paid "not to work" :thumbsup:


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Short lived! No whining here, Ill be healed next week!


----------



## All_talk (Jul 13, 2009)

Looking for Spring... it seems to be lost.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Spring is here.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Short lived! No whining here, Ill be healed next week!


Wore my knees pads today after seeing that! Ugh!


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

muddy urban poaching sesh


----------



## All_talk (Jul 13, 2009)

elsewhere said:


> muddy urban poaching sesh


That urban mud ain't no match for mountain mud (post ride pic from 4 posts up).


----------



## Probie1Kenobi (Jul 1, 2008)

Sarguy said:


> Wore my knees pads today after seeing that! Ugh!


I wear them everytime I ride, being diabetic, those injuries would take me years to recover from :-(


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

not to sure where these lead, but i followed them 15km out on to great slave lake!


----------



## whydomylegshurt? (Jul 28, 2004)

My last ride landed me in the hospital, been 4 months of recovery but this sunday is my first ride back on dirt!

From Apr 8, 2011


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Des Plains River trail Northern IL. friday afternoon


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

Things just couldn't be better!


IMG_0561 by driverfound337, on Flickr


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

The Dakota (Sioux) say the pasque's "song encourages other plants to awaken from their winter sleep and come up from the heart of the earth."


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

Bad link...move along, nothing to see here


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Haven't been down this trail in probably 10 years. Can't remember why not.


----------



## hawkview1 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Early 90's, guess where...riding a?*


----------



## p8ntsean55 (Jun 14, 2005)

Rocket66 said:


> My God Man please tell me you offered her a ride?


:thumbsup:


----------



## Flboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Cujo said:


>


Carter road aka Loye harp park?


----------



## Major Tom NZ (Feb 20, 2011)

first single trail ride (third on the bike) Wainuiomata Trail Park NZ


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

hawkview1 said:


> View attachment 607867


I hope your last ride wasn't in the early 1990's!!


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

Eleven!!


----------



## ryandoobs (Dec 16, 2010)

Hardest 7 miles of trail we have been, loved every minute of it!


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Serenity :thumbsup:


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

2. ride this spring.


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

ryandoobs said:


> Hardest 7 miles of trail we have been, loved every minute of it!


Nice camiseta!


----------



## kingkris (May 2, 2010)

Chaponnay - France


----------



## pippinr (Mar 22, 2011)

I got a fat butt.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Snow melt/rain drainage.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Beautiful Horse Shoe Lake...








Little flowers...


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Man that water looks cold!


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

ZEN: All mountain oneness


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Driverfound337 said:


> Things just couldn't be better!
> 
> 
> IMG_0561 by driverfound337, on Flickr


Awesome shot! :thumbsup:


----------



## kingpinxs (Jun 27, 2009)

My favorite place to be: the top of a painful climb, about to head down a sweet downhill. Upper Bidwell Park: Chico, CA


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Cold,rainy,mildly hypodermic,first ride in 7+ months,new Jabberwocky....FUN! :thumbsup:


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

kingpinxs said:


> My favorite place to be: the top of a painful climb, about to head down a sweet downhill. Upper Bidwell Park: Chico, CA


I know... Sweet Trail...


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

longhaultrucker said:


> Cold,rainy,mildly hypodermic,first ride in 7+ months,new Jabberwocky....FUN! :thumbsup:


Hypothermic, I'm guessing.

Morgan


----------



## Rider one (Aug 23, 2009)

That's Cool!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

morganfletcher said:


> Hypothermic, I'm guessing.
> 
> Morgan


Lmbo!!! Yeah what you said,sorry  

(stoopid spellcheck,and stoopider Longhauler for not double checking spellcheck )


----------



## Offspring (Jan 29, 2006)

Clikapudi Trail, Lake Shasta CA.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*Back in the saddle*

First ride after a hip replacement 16 days ago.


----------



## kingpinxs (Jun 27, 2009)

Offspring said:


> Clikapudi Trail, Lake Shasta CA.


I love Clikapudi when the lake is full! hoping to take my bike up to Redding for the weekend and hit some singletrack.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

huntermos said:


> First ride after a hip replacement 16 days ago.


Awesome, I hope you do great...


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

huntermos said:


> First ride after a hip replacement 16 days ago.


only 16 days ago, WOW! Congrats to you.:thumbsup:


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Video OK? Felt great to ride down a hill again!!!


----------



## thomasbien (Aug 16, 2008)

*Slow on the uptake...*

Hey, Mohican is my "home trail"! I live 15 minutes up the road.

I watched your video and said to my wife "hey this reminds me of Mohican." When I saw the covered bridge at the end I said "look, there's even a covered bridge."

Finally I realized it *is* Mohican. Wow, I think I need another cup of coffee to wake up this morning. I guess I didn't expect to find a video from just down the road on the ol' forum this morning.

Thanks for sharing!

B-Mac, you've prompted me to contribute my own picture to this thread. It's from Mohican, between miles 6 and 7 if I remember correctly. This spring I upgraded from the Wahoo... if you see a tall, skinny guy smiling ear to ear on a new GF Paragon, stop and say hi.


----------



## furywhip (May 29, 2010)

and we break.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Spring near Lykens PA, the rocks are in full bloom.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bear said:


> Spring near Lykens PA, the rocks are in full bloom.


What happens when you hit the ESC key?!

Cool pic!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

**** you, spammer.


Training day.


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

bajamtnbkr said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

At Ray's Indoor MTB CLeveland


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

discombobulated_conundrum said:


> At Ray's Indoor MTB CLeveland


sweet!


----------



## Rtdmn92 (Jul 27, 2009)

zahgurim said:


> Fun!
> 
> took 7th while beating on the hardtail for fun


What kind of bike is that? Sweet frame.


----------



## Rtdmn92 (Jul 27, 2009)

Summit of Reddish Knob, VA/WVA; 360 view, highest point at 4,400.' After 7 miles of climbing, right before the 20 + mile descent.


----------



## thrash (Feb 9, 2005)

*Early escape*

some afternoons are far too nice to be at work.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

A lot has changed in the last ten years, but some things never change.

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/1929Bontrager.jpg?t=1303019174" >


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Sizzler said:


> <img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/1929Bontrager.jpg?t=1303019174" >


Nice splice


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Not just my last ride, but by second last ride too...*

White on Blue... Or Red on Yellow:


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Almost didn't ride today, glad I got out.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*Hoisting Hardware*

Our kids take 2nd Overall in first Washington State High School League race.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Rtdmn92 said:


> Summit of Reddish Knob, VA/WVA; 360 view, highest point at 4,400.' After 7 miles of climbing, right before the 20 + mile descent.


me so want. *phew*


----------



## yodaopie (Jun 24, 2008)

heh I did it, who knew


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The "Roller Coaster," 1500 vertical in a couple of miles of wide open road.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Repack Rider said:


> The "Roller Coaster," 1500 vertical in a couple of miles of wide open road.


Looks like San Pablo Bay in Marin County...


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Vader and the Force are with me apparently.


----------



## invader_zoom (Dec 16, 2008)

Single Speed #29 -er


----------



## invader_zoom (Dec 16, 2008)

8 hours 6 minutes and 70 miles later


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

420AM start on a 15 hour tour, guns blazin' from the git sans spare hanger...


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

"Suppertime ! "


----------



## oldtruck (Apr 18, 2011)

*Last ride - Sunday afternoon w/ ride partner*

Colton = #1 riding partner
Lots of fun.
I know no safety gear, but we were just out wheeling slow.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*Framed Fun*

Foto of Foto of Fun : LakeLake, TX.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

He was more scared of us...


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

"Did you see that? that guy was as fast as comcast!"


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

~martini~ said:


> COLD.


Love the Lobster Claws! I had a pair for years, then I lost one... Still have the other though!


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

thomasbien said:


> Hey, Mohican is my "home trail"! I live 15 minutes up the road.
> 
> I watched your video and said to my wife "hey this reminds me of Mohican." When I saw the covered bridge at the end I said "look, there's even a covered bridge."
> 
> ...


Believe I know exactly where you took that photo - right after that little bridge prior to the long off-camber downhill. Think I have a similar pic somewhere.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Not quite my last ride, but a good 'un!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Another... Looking down over Molino Basin, Mt Lemmon AZ


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Fun


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*Play Ground*


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

HTR4EVR said:


> View attachment 609883
> 
> View attachment 609884


That's beautiful! Where is it?


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

rockerc said:


> That's beautiful! Where is it?


Hi Mr. rockerc,

I'm betting Bidwell Park in Chico, CA. Not that I know the poster nor have I been to said park. However that's my guess based on all the photos I've seen posted here over the years. I always knew it to be a beautiful place and if my guess is correct these shots prove the point!

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

rockerc said:


> That's beautiful! Where is it?


 Upper Bidwell Park in Chico CA. North Rim and Manzanita Trail...


----------



## palmettorollerz (Aug 3, 2007)

Maybe not as scenic as most, but this was my first ride in China after moving here over a year ago. I just put my mountain bike together last nite and I am itching to ride her like the ***** she is............Bianchi SOK 29er SS, love affair. Crap, cant figure out how to load it up, I am in front of the Birdcage and the Watercube, sight of the 2008 Olympics Beijing China


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

palmettorollerz said:


> Maybe not as scenic as most, but this was my first ride in China after moving here over a year ago. I just put my mountain bike together last nite and I am itching to ride her like the ***** she is............Bianchi SOK 29er SS, love affair. Crap, cant figure out how to load it up, I am in front of the Birdcage and the Watercube, sight of the 2008 Olympics Beijing China


 Compress it and try again with the up-loader bellow...:skep:


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*Eye Catching and Adrenaline Rush*

Middle Trail... Chico CA


----------



## JasonARGY (Mar 24, 2011)

First post, first bike, first ride.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

On the border!


----------



## DavidF (Jul 23, 2009)

Decided to take a detour on the way home this afternoon.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

A break during the pain (of trying to pretend I'm not 16 years older than my 21 year old friend...Dave,had enough sense to just ride his own ride  ) during an AWESOME ride with 2 of my best friends :thumbsup: From left to right: DeadheadDave,myself,Andrew


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Got buried.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Once upon a time on the trail.


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

I should take a mental health day more often!


From MTB Pics


From MTB Pics


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Fun day at the office.


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

new bike = fun, fun, fun.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Taking a breather.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

VTSession said:


> Taking a breather.


looks like nam, when were you up there?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*sometime there's fun*

oops !


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Just another rainy day


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

Scars


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

*tip toe through the tulips*


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*First Trip to Gooseberry Mesa - Hurricane, UT*

Riding for 15 years, my wifes first trip to Gooseberry Mesa. I think it went well. April 23, 2011


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

After yesterday's rainy race, Massasoit Lung Opener


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

JasonARGY said:


> First post, first bike, first ride.


First impressions can be the most important. Success.

Love this thread.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

On the roll on the saddle.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

insanitylevel9 said:


> looks like nam, when were you up there?


Good eye! That pic was taken 2 weekends ago. We were just there Friday. Trails are in great shape!


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

awesome.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

*A sign of the times?*


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

newnan3 said:


>


Hey Mr. newman3,

Pray tell.....where is this fantasy land?

F.A.T.S.?

Thanks for the education,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Blankets Creek in Canton, GA.

http://www.sorbawoodstock.org/trials/

I like how hikers are told they need to get the H3ll out of the way!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Sea Otter Downhill*

First time in Cat 2, 6th ride on this bike, 13th place (out of 37 I think)


----------



## bycyclist (Oct 13, 2008)

*Top of two Auburn Climbs*


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

First cross race, first race on the Gunnar, entered A-grade, finished 14th of 25. :thumbsup: photo credit.


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

Slow down, you'll see more.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

*Springtime finally coming to the NE*


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Pretty trailside purple flowers destined to become spikey 5' tall flesh-eating / tube-killers. [Thistle]


----------



## IowaCoug (Jul 25, 2010)

*One word...*

Flooded :madman:


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*Welcome Spring*


----------



## dpotter1 (Jul 4, 2005)

This is the prefect example of alot of things lately, even my road rides have water crossings. The reroute was 12 miles, so I carried the bike through.


From Drop Box


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

Ouch!










BM


----------



## mastacox (Nov 5, 2010)

Here's one. I need to work more on getting pictures of my rides, I just don't take the time to stop!


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

great day in Texas


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

chrishei1 said:


> great day in Texas


Where in Texas is that?

BM


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

It is in Hitchcock Jack Brooks park


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*like a rolling stone*

the double zero trail over mount Sole


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

September in the Adirondacks.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

The wet bar....


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

On my way to work I encountered wildlife right there in the city.


----------



## mesome (May 3, 2009)

Hey... go stick your head in it!


----------



## avdem (Jan 11, 2006)

Easter trails in Western Norway.


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

This evenings ride was great, until I got the second flat :madman: , and ended up walking 3 miles in my bicycle shoes.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Spring has sprung: did some exploratory off of some trails I ride often, and found an old abandoned park with tons of old Japanese cherry blossoms going off at the top of one mountain.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

zahgurim said:


> Spring has sprung: did some exploratory off of some trails I ride often, and found an old abandoned park with tons of old Japanese cherry blossoms going off at the top of one mountain.


That's two pics...but the blossoms look sweet, so it's good.

How is that Point1 stem working out?


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

scrublover said:


> That's two pics...but the blossoms look sweet, so it's good.
> 
> How is that Point1 stem working out?


Does what it's supposed to, while being lightish and not fugly. I like it. 
Love their pedals, too, on the other bike.


----------



## jackstraw1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Another great night! Simon and I had the trails all to ourselves :thumbsup:


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

"NO WAKE ZONE 5mph"

Cleaned it


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

fred-da-trog said:


> "NO WAKE ZONE 5mph"
> 
> Cleaned it


An then you cleaned your bearings? ;-)

Morgan


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

morganfletcher said:


> An then you cleaned your bearings? ;-)
> 
> Morgan


Rigid SS 9'r...indestructible (right up until it breaks)


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

VTSession said:


> Good eye! That pic was taken 2 weekends ago. We were just there Friday. Trails are in great shape!


i pretty much live up there so i catch pretty much all the pics of the place. i ride a orange sinister ridge hard tail may be i will see you there sometime.:thumbsup:


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*Lake Oroville Dam from Sycamore Hill's top...*

8 Swichtbacks north and 7 Switchbacks south...


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

dawn patrol.


----------



## mesome (May 3, 2009)

Stuck in the horse muck.


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

Nothing beats a bench.


----------



## inteq9 (Dec 3, 2007)

Its about damn time!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

inteq9 said:


> Its about damn time!


Looks like North Fork Trail...


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*Get out of my way...*


----------



## inteq9 (Dec 3, 2007)

HTR4EVR said:


> Looks like North Fork Trail...


It might look like that.

Its Sidewinder, an IMBA Epic ride at Levis Trow Mounds in WI.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

inteq9 said:


> It might look like that.
> 
> Its Sidewinder, an IMBA Epic ride at Levis Trow Mounds in WI.


 Awesome!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

*Screw flowers and grass...I like my backyard*


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

The sun felt good


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Moab, Fruita and friends that rip.


----------



## livinlite (Apr 25, 2008)

Iceman69 said:


> Rollin in steep!!!!!!!!


Holy vein action!!

Nice detour :thumbsup:


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Is there anything sweeter than railing single track late in the afternoon on the Mojo HD? I don't think so, not yesterday anyway!


----------



## jn35646 (Mar 3, 2011)

My second time out to the trails at Sugar Bottom in Iowa, pleasantly surprised to see this view as I popped out of a stand of pines.


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

It was a good day..


----------



## livinlite (Apr 25, 2008)

The last time I "have to" ride on the road...just got the FedEx notice my new MTB is here  :thumbsup: Not that I don't enjoy a perfect breve on a sunny Spring day...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Today I took photos of all the wildflowers I saw on my ride. Just as I was taking a photo of a cool blue flower, a bumblebee jumped in and spoiled the shot.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

fred-da-trog said:


> "NO WAKE ZONE 5mph"
> 
> Cleaned it


Hope you cleaned out your bb and hubs -- deep crossing.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Hills,outta shape,burned and loved it-first ride on the CX :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_ (Mar 31, 2011)

about half way on the 20+ mile ride today.


----------



## Offspring (Jan 29, 2006)

Sacramento River Canyon below Shasta Dam


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Repack Rider said:


> Today I took photos of all the wildflowers I saw on my ride. Just as I was taking a photo of a cool blue flower, a bumblebee jumped in and spoiled the shot.


Spectacular! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

...


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Offspring said:


> Sacramento River Canyon below Shasta Dam


 How do I get to the trailhead? I would like to go there ...


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yup, it's pink.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Friday morning before work ride*

Ride started at about 5:30am. Enjoying the sunrise at the old homestead on the Mountain Lion trail at Golden Gate Canyon State Park, CO










It don't get much better than that! :thumbsup:

***


----------



## tallpaul47 (Feb 6, 2011)

Took a header over a log {lazy,didn't pull up} Face planted, almost broke my neck...got up, headed home for beer and aspirin : )


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Edale High Peak District, England*

Tough loop taking in Jacobs Ladder - still rattling from the extreme rock gardens...


----------



## Offspring (Jan 29, 2006)

HTR4EVR said:


> How do I get to the trailhead? I would like to go there ...


Here are some maps of this area. One end is at the dam itself. There is a parking lot here to use. Trails are well marked with mileage. It connects with other trail heads like Walker Mine Road, Quartz Hill Road. There is a great side trip to Chamise Peak with great views of the three Shasta's; The Dam, the lake and the mountain, all stacked on each other. Make it as long or short as you like or as easy or hard as you like.

http://www.healthyshasta.org/maps/Keswick-2010-a.pdf


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

3800ft climb. 2.5 hrs up, 30mins. down.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*great block near the trail*

unknown origin


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Car ride to the ocean.


----------



## crash_harder (Apr 4, 2011)

*what a rush*

i believe i can fly...


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

4th place but 1st time on the podium!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

5,400' and dropping


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Golden


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

From MTB Pics


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

rlb81 said:


> From MTB Pics


That looks a lot like the Adirondacks.


----------



## thrash (Feb 9, 2005)

*Red Rocks*

Without the red.....


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

robncircus said:


> 4th place but 1st time on the podium!


Congrats! What race?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

HTR4EVR said:


> Looks like North Fork Trail...


I was going to say looks like Bullards Bar....hmmm.


----------



## Lowkey1505 (Oct 4, 2010)

My ride this mornin at the top of the powerline road behind my house


----------



## mdrauh (Nov 25, 2010)

Last minute ride on gravel this evening.










Sorry for the cell phone pic without any bikes.


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

Arizona has trees.


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

*Such a beautiful day*

For a ride along the Otago central rail trail,


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

kiwimtbr said:


> For a ride along the Otago central rail trail,


Yay a local!


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

where you at Equinox??


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*Almost done*


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

XCSKIBUM said:


> That looks a lot like the Adirondacks.


Not too far away, but it's Allamuchy State Park in NJ


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Congrats! What race?


Idyllwild Stage Race.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

kiwimtbr said:


> where you at Equinox??


Dunedin!


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

can't seem to post a pic. I'm dumb...


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

gravitylover said:


> can't seem to post a pic. I'm dumb...


Go to www.photobucket.com

It's free to sign up.

Upload your PIX click on the image tab to copy then paste on the thread.


----------



## Dorf (Apr 2, 2011)

tmarkos said:


> Arizona has trees.


 That's a biggin' for here in Az!


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

Yes Toto, we're still in CO.


----------



## livinlite (Apr 25, 2008)

onbelaydave said:


> Yes Toto, we're still in CO.


Westminster? There was a pond I used to live by that had a Pelican that would show up every year. Funny stuff.


----------



## XRaptor (Mar 23, 2011)

Started the ride in the 90's 1 hour later dropped 30 degrees & it felt GREAT!


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

equinox said:


> Dunedin!


Me too


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

45 min ride with 3 hours track building in the middle.


----------



## cnsaguy (Mar 28, 2005)

That's a 8-9 footer.


----------



## sandman012 (Aug 9, 2009)

Durango


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

Its good to be back in the saddle again (after a 2 year layoff).







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

Dayum she is fun!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


sandyeggo said:


> Its good to be back in the saddle again (after a 2 year layoff).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

tmarkos said:


> Arizona has trees.


Damn! Nothing like this where I lived in Yuma.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

sandyeggo said:


> Its good to be back in the saddle again (after a 2 year layoff).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You couldn't resist the Fezzari deal... Nice rig...:thumbsup:


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

annamagpie said:


> View attachment 597357


Envious.


----------



## JackFromNC (Dec 24, 2003)

Post ride yuk.








</img>


----------



## Probie1Kenobi (Jul 1, 2008)

JackFromNC said:


> Post ride yuk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another reason to wear full finger gloves. Hope that heals fast for you.


----------



## BMeX (Jun 16, 2010)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

brado1 said:


> Golden


Oh my!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Finally getting used to these things sticking on my socks and shoes


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

HTR4EVR said:


> You couldn't resist the Fezzari deal... Nice rig...:thumbsup:


Thanks! Really liking her so far.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

The little bear says "I like the ride, daddy!"


----------



## TyranT (Mar 30, 2011)

im new to mtbr how do you insert pics that are on your computer?


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

Doughnuts...


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

TyranT said:


> im new to mtbr how do you insert pics that are on your computer?


Go to www.photobucket.com

Register, it's free, then upload your PIX from your computer.

In your "album" hover your cursor over the image you want to post.

A series of tabs will appear under the image. Go down to the Image tab, left click it. It should flash "copied'

If it doesn't flash "copied", right click, copy it.

In either case, paste directly to the post on here.The text will show an


----------



## TyranT (Mar 30, 2011)

not my photo but one of me washing bike after a 25km mud bath, wheels were getting clogged up and skidding everywhere


----------



## osteo (Sep 9, 2010)

Ahh... rest










D


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I decided to take photos of all the wildflowers I saw on my rides, so I could identify them later. Just as I lined up a cool shot, a bumblebee bumbled by and improved the photo.

Bonus link. I made a slideshow of the variation in the local Douglas Iris, which can be anything from yellow to dark purple. The photos are arranged as a spectrum from one extreme to the other.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]

Hooked! My 8 year old on his first trail ride (about 3.5 miles)


----------



## erik h (Jan 6, 2008)

*new trail exploration*

Right after breakfast, bluebird morning, patched old forgotten trails with new ones never tried and it became one of the best rides for years.


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)

foggy...


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Good ride at the Moon


----------



## Dudeus (Jan 26, 2011)

Probie1Kenobi said:


> Another reason to wear full finger gloves. Hope that heals fast for you.


I don't know as gloves protect your toes...


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Words? Dunno.


----------



## jusdav (Nov 10, 2010)

No cut trails... no boundaries, the most relaxed I can ever remember feeling


----------



## oosay (Sep 4, 2005)

You try and not get too muddy, until you get muddy, then theres no such thing as "too muddy".


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

evasive said:


> 5,400' and dropping
> View attachment 612252


Gotta love Niner's Pedal Damn It! sticker, was thinking of getting one for my transition!


----------



## Low_ (Mar 31, 2011)

I know, I know it is 2 photos, but at least I am not whining.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

First ride on dirt with no training wheels. 


IMG_7538 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr


----------



## oosay (Sep 4, 2005)

"The world is mud-luscious and puddle-wonderful."


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*at 1365 meters altitude*

who's the winner ?


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Secret playground.


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

Argentinian mud


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

oosay said:


> "The world is mud-luscious and puddle-wonderful."


Love those new forks! Are they the thru axle? And is that the new 'mudtride coating' for improved stiction?


----------



## oosay (Sep 4, 2005)

*ha! took me a second!*



rockerc said:


> Love those new forks! Are they the thru axle? And is that the new 'mudtride coating' for improved stiction?


and its actually the new lace up axle with 400mm stantions plus the "Bone™" composite internals for unrivaled stiffness! they climb like a beast!


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Fun after work


----------



## mountaindavis (Jun 18, 2010)

Pained


----------



## Gofannon (Apr 19, 2010)

Hmm, need more pic practice.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Eucalyptus trees and cross bike.


----------



## Gofannon (Apr 19, 2010)

Morning Mud


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Small adjustment, big improvement:


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

America! F*** Yeah!


----------



## simple78 (Jul 4, 2010)

playing with angles on gopro (still from video)


----------



## Burn1 (May 12, 2011)

Hitting some singletrack after work; good spot for a safety break. :thumbsup:


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*20 miles to go...*


----------



## mserke (Oct 15, 2010)

found this overlook 500 feet from my house! (also posting this, noticed you cannot use bit.ly shortlinks)


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

Glorious day


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

DirtDummy said:


> Glorious day


Ugh, that gives me a headache! Must be that Friday lunch time Margareta?


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

Here's looking at you !


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow!!! Awesome picture...


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Spring*










***


----------



## sunset1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

Finally... spring.


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

On one of my favorite trails.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

Pushing can be fun too


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

Stuck stick


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

fred-da-trog said:


> Stuck stick


That's lucky. I had a stick like that go through my shoe once and split the webbing between my toes apart.


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

Ridding my _'97 Sunn Xircuit_ in Nogolí, San Luis


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That's lucky. I had a stick like that go through my shoe once and split the* webbing between my toes* apart.


You must be the new AFLAC duck?


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

I want a bike tree for my back yard


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Yesterday up the Backbone in Santa Monica. Little blustery, but lovely. I am loving the new C'dale and the Lefty!


----------



## skrap1r0n (Oct 15, 2010)

First Ride on my new bike, St. Ed's in Austin.


----------



## Dex (Sep 2, 2004)

3 mtn bikes and a dog :thumbsup:


----------



## zerohnine (Nov 1, 2008)

Endless


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

rockerc said:


> Yesterday up the Backbone in Santa Monica. Little blustery, but lovely. I am loving the new C'dale and the Lefty!


People go up Backbone?!?! I'll have to try that sometime. :thumbsup:


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

skrap1r0n said:


> First Ride on my new bike, St. Ed's in Austin.


nice, but way way waaaaay to clean. And that bike deserves some quality time at CP or BCGB!


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

A little break in the break-in ride (new to me bike)


----------



## skrap1r0n (Oct 15, 2010)

bear said:


> nice, but way way waaaaay to clean. And that bike deserves some quality time at CP or BCGB!


Oh I'll be hitting BCGB real soon, I haven't ridden CP yet, its a tad advanced for me from what I understand.

As dry as it is here, keeping it clean is really easy, just a quick wipe down.


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

zerohnine said:


> Endless


 The High Desert? Looks really familiar.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Psycho Mike said:


> A little break in the break-in ride (new to me bike)


Knolly? Nice looking rig.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

fargo. already dirty.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

In between showers today on the asphalt trails....


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Stupid phone camera


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Behind the bushes.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Stairway to, nevermind.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

...and my VRC Marin.


----------



## sunset1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

Doubletrack.


----------



## 59Bassman (Aug 2, 2010)

First ride of the season, and I couldn't imagine a better riding buddy.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

29'er test bike day mischief


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ibis Mojo HD, Mt Tarrengower, BYO Shuttle


----------



## zerohnine (Nov 1, 2008)

MonsterD said:


> The High Desert? Looks really familiar.


Carlsbad


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

59Bassman said:


> First ride of the season, and I couldn't imagine a better riding buddy.


Your Britt looks a lot like my Max.










Is he a clown like Max?

Max is the best dog I ever had, but he's so comical sometimes.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

*Riding with Brian Lopes in Dalby Forest. - That is all.*


----------



## Major Tom NZ (Feb 20, 2011)

*Macra Peak*

Marcra peak Karori New Zealand, at this point I hucked up both lungs


----------



## mike1501 (Apr 23, 2011)

Burn1 said:


> Hitting some singletrack after work; good spot for a safety break. :thumbsup:


Like the color of the Enduro. What fork are you running?


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

... Chunky Day between the rain storms ...


----------



## 59Bassman (Aug 2, 2010)

XCSKIBUM said:


> Your Britt looks a lot like my Max.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Filson is an absolute trip. How he survived past the first 18 months is still a mystery. He was "high energy" from the get-go. Although my wife is a brunette, Filson is oddly attracted to 20-something blonde women - no joke (and the wife doesn't find it funny, either). He actually pulled a diamond earring from a (20-something blonde) woman's ear once (didn't hurt her). I spent three weeks with plastic forks following that dog around looking for that (*@#$& earring. Never found it.

He's actually very good on the trails, just gallops along behind me and avoids other bikes by a wide margin.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Evening cruise between the suburbs and along the bypass road:


----------



## hvaleanu (May 20, 2011)

Ciucas mountains, Romania, May 2010


----------



## RobMoore (Feb 18, 2011)

Tingly and Jittery


----------



## sunset1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

Early sun on wildflowers, the mountain wakes so colorfully.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

XCSKIBUM said:


> September in the Adirondacks.


That was your last ride? You need to get out more.:thumbsup:

Spring thaw in the high(ish) country.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Photo taken by proud Father


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

It's so awesome to have trails right outside your back door for when you just want to take a quick lap.


----------



## Burn1 (May 12, 2011)

mike1501 said:


> Like the color of the Enduro. What fork are you running?


Thanks. I'm running the Lyrik R (pretty much a stock 2011 Enduro Comp).

Here's a shot from yesterday's ride; beautiful day in Sonoma County:


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

My wife kicks @ss!
Brown shirt..


----------



## 59Bassman (Aug 2, 2010)

Payoff.


----------



## 59Bassman (Aug 2, 2010)

mo0se said:


> My wife kicks @ss!
> Brown shirt..
> 
> View attachment 615809


Nice full-length dustcover! Maker?


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Back home in AZ for a couple of days and went up into the Tortolitas again... took this one at the Wild Mustang/ Cochie Spring trail split:










Then turned round to go sit and have a snack and enjoy the view on Breakfast Rock, when I realised I was not alone:










Yup, look a little more closely, and you will see this little fella:










I decided to continue instead, left him to enjoy the sunshine unmolested!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

mo0se said:


> My wife kicks @ss!
> Brown shirt..
> 
> View attachment 615809


Was this on a ride?


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

mo0se said:


> My wife kicks @ss!
> Brown shirt..
> 
> View attachment 615809


Get her friend some eye protection. I assume it to be a .45 ACP or Super .38. Those lead fragments can zing back at you as fast as the bullet goes down range, especially if you're shooting metal plates or hitting rocks.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Second of three rides today.


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

XCSKIBUM said:


> September in the Adirondacks.





KRob said:


> That was your last ride? You need to get out more.:thumbsup:
> 
> Spring thaw in the high(ish) country.


That was the last ride that I have a picture of.

I've put in a little better than 1K miles road/dirt combined this spring.

Unfortunately the incessant rains here on the Canadian border are keeping me off the (spongey) trails so most of those are road miles.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

scrublover said:


> Second of three rides today.


Are those clipless flip-flops?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Gary Fisher got married in SF. The ceremony was followed by a six-mile bike "event" that snaked its way from the Mission to the Cliff house. Gary and wife rode in a pedicab, others had the option of pedicab, electric assist, or regular bike. I just rode my own.

I wore bike clothes, because I felt it was better to look stupid in the church than to ride in stupid clothes.

The procession of several hundred cyclists and a dozen pedicabs took several minutes to cross intersections, but outriders blocked traffic by holding up signs saying "Just Married" and everyone loved us. We were accompanied by a tricycle mounted industrial boom box, and every bike had a bell. We didn't sneak up on anyone.


----------



## TorqSteer (Sep 29, 2008)

Resting ....


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Wild, Wonderful, West Virginia


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Three days of mud, sweat & tasty beer!* 
[Dirt Rag's Dirtfest '11, Allegrippis Trails, PA // 30+mi of fast rolling singletrack, and yes - free beer! 








*sampling Dale's Ale's - Brown...


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll share!!


----------



## All_talk (Jul 13, 2009)

Ancient Lakes, WA


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Spectacular day!


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

"6V1K"

Six Ventanas, one Knolly (plus one V behind the camera) finishing up the ride out at Salmon Falls Trail, north of Folsom, CA this past Sunday.


----------



## Kamil (Apr 22, 2011)

stib said:


> Simple supper. Super view.


Where is this? Its incredible!!!:yikes:


----------



## AirricK11 (Apr 22, 2011)

Dirtbike/Quad trails suck!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

AirricK11 said:


> Dirtbike/Quad trails suck!


That looks like a trail onto the Moors near me, it's not Gribdale Gate North Yorkshire is it?...


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

lonely


----------



## AirricK11 (Apr 22, 2011)

Just J said:


> That looks like a trail onto the Moors near me, it's not Gribdale Gate North Yorkshire is it?...


Nope...It's in Southern California...Some quad trails over by Canyon Lake.



snowjnky said:


> lonely
> View attachment 616016


Is that a raging ***** I see?


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

*Today's Ride*

If I say anything about the sign, would I be whining? :madman:


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Maiden Voyage of Pumpkin & TAB- Down to the park & around the block, solo test spin.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

MTBkitty said:


> Maiden Voyage of Pumpkin & TAB- Down to the park & around the block, solo test spin.


Had one of these when my kids were young. I still remember telling my six yr old daughter to pedal faster when we were climbing.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I always stop for a breather before descending from this hill:


----------



## indcolts18288 (May 21, 2011)

*AT PEACE*


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

*Tasty*


----------



## clayman29 (Apr 7, 2011)

MTBkitty said:


> Had fun shredding and eating dirt in Golden with Firecrackerktm + zukrider!


That looks like it would be a fun track! :thumbsup:


----------



## mike1501 (Apr 23, 2011)

joltz said:


>


More like Lucky!


----------



## eltazar (Nov 1, 2006)

Two pictures, cause one isn't enough. Who would have thought, that riding in the rain could be so much fun?
(first photo is from the uplift  )


----------



## eltazar (Nov 1, 2006)

sorry, double post


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*today*

in the appennine trail , uphill


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

*May By The Bay XIII*

13th annual event brought some MTBR folks out of the wood work


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

wg said:


> ... brought some MTBR folks out of the wood work ...


and the cool old school bikes, loved my Titus Quasi-Moto! Great shot of bike and rider.


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

clayman29 said:


> That looks like it would be a fun track! :thumbsup:


It was indeed a blast. The home of my first 'real' fall too!  I must go back soon. Been far too long.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*Between storms of a never-ending winter*


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

big sycamore canyon -


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Early morning sunlight in NorCal


----------



## Moustache rider (Jun 1, 2007)

How about one video.

Solitude.










 http://vimeo.com/user2298511 http://vimeo.com


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

Somewhere in Brewster, NY. We did 92 miles in 6.25h with some decent climbs and still it was not enought for me. I find road miles more fullfiling than "mountain" ones.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Dallas is smoother than me/you.


----------



## stubs (Aug 20, 2007)

I just do what the sign tells me to do


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Mountain bikers coming down the hill.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Mountain bikers going down the hill.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Gateway to the Cascades

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_0424.jpg?t=1306813488" >


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Trees in Santa Cruz


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Right before the rain came down.


----------



## Low_ (Mar 31, 2011)

out for a quick morning spin.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Getting used to bad weather.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Mtn-Rider,
#'s 732 /733 Have great perspective! 
Both pix make it appear like they're just bushwacking through the cacti...


----------



## DavidF (Jul 23, 2009)

First time out in two weeks. Today was a good day.


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

alone, but never lonely.


----------



## recycler (Nov 16, 2007)

A misty stone circle


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*before the hardest trail*

cross trail in the wood of Appennine


----------



## telethor (Mar 22, 2007)

blue109 said:


> alone, but never lonely.


Hope your bike didn't roll backwards off the cliff...


----------



## KidRawkz (Nov 4, 2010)

tuesday in vermont.


----------



## Jowsteen (May 23, 2011)

Totally worth it!!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Lost in the forest, late for picking up your kids from school. Only one thing to do.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Flood induced detour.


----------



## JellyLegs (May 15, 2011)

3 more miles to go!


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

sublime


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Back to where the addiction began.


----------



## SparxFlyer (Dec 29, 2010)

YuriB said:


> sublime


Indeed! And a great shot, too.

Just curious, but where does the trail / rider's trajectory take him?


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

invader_zoom said:


> Single Speed #29 -er
> 
> View attachment 609537


That was my home trail for about 3 years. The only thing that made Morristown bearable.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Found this out at the bottom of Trace Ridge (Pisgah, NC):


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Waterfall at Little Creek Mountain?*



SparxFlyer said:


> .....Just curious, but where does the trail / rider's trajectory take him?


Hi SparxFlyer,

The person who posted the picture hasn't responded to your inquiry so I'll share my educated guess. To me that looks exactly like the waterfall section of the Big Loop trail at Little Creek Mountain near Hurricane, UT (http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/trails/lit-crk.htm). We rode there for two days and enjoyed the riding, the views and the trail immensely. If I'm correct the rider is dropping on to a thin ledge that the picture doesn't show well. I think this is due to the camera being below the level of the ledge. Here is another picture of the waterfall that allows you to see the ledge and the exit line much better.








Of course, since I didn't take the original picture, all the above could be nothing more than a figment of my imagination! Only time and the opinion of others will tell!! Consensus reality rules!!!

One way or the other it's a great place to ride and I highly recommend it!

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Second place 40+ Solo at Forrest 6hr on Sunday. That's me on the right with the bag of goodies. Happy considering I didn't train, had cramps for about 5 laps, and a stitch from the start. 11 Laps total in nice tacky conditions until half way through the last lap when the heavens opened big time. Distance was around 110km, give or take.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Sunshine on bridge.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Worth the drive*

Worth the long tedious drive.


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

18 miles, nearly 100 degrees and super humid, time for a cool down:thumbsup:


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

June 5th is usually dry and dusty in Nor Cal Bay Area this time of year, but I'm not complaining!!!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*First Place*

MSC Chili Challenge, Angelfire NM..


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Funny, it didn't feel like 95*F to me. =)


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

rocky canyon rides are great 


..edit to add line...


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*Taking some time off on the long drive up I-5*


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

a view...


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

WKD-RDR said:


> a view...


Looks like the Collegiates. Close?


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

huntermos said:


> Looks like the Collegiates. Close?


Farther north, and a tad east


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

WKD-RDR said:


> Farther north, and a tad east


 Good 'ole Longs... Looks like you should head up for some spring corn!


----------



## dkbikes4life (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank God I didnt fall.


----------



## yoavlv (Jun 9, 2011)

very cool


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

exploring new, higher, more technical places (this was toward the end).


----------



## DavidF (Jul 23, 2009)

25+ miles in to one of my best rides ever.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

*Neighbor of the beast at the Massanutten Super D 2011; totally rad-tarded!*








:devil:


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

*Neighbor of the beast at the Massanutten Super D 2011; totally rad-tarded!*








:devil:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Hooked up with another local guy, for an evening ride in the unusually warm weather.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Disembodied head. (Apologies cell picture)


----------



## stubs (Aug 20, 2007)

First proper ride on my new bike. Ended up sliding my knee through sheep crap. It was real fun cleaning off the muck with a sponge and disinfectant.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

White Mesa. New Mexico.


----------



## donu (Oct 29, 2009)

Rat rider.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Desert Beauty...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

No crops, cows or horses in this field now. Just the smoothest piece of trail I rode today.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Rock'n Slick's lines!!

MTBP


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

another from the mesa


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

OK.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*celebrating our 1st wedding anniversary on sweet redwood singletrack*

sorry, crappy cell phone shot...


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

First ride on the new bike, work'n out just fine...


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*Race Season*

PDX Short Track at PIR


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

oops


----------



## Kamil (Apr 22, 2011)

Zeroack said:


> First ride on the new bike, work'n out just fine...


:yikes: That is just about the weirdest and coolest frame design I've ever seen! How does it handle?


----------



## Optimus_Slime (Dec 27, 2010)

Wipeout!!


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## AllisonWunderland (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, well . . . we got lost because they've changed the roads and the clear-cuts have grown back since this photo.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Taxes paid should be sufficient to ride this trail...


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Bail_Monkey said:


> Taxes paid should be sufficient to ride this trail...


Like


----------



## AllisonWunderland (Jun 7, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Kamil (Apr 22, 2011)

*Peace...*

and an escape to forget about the calculus test that I failed....


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't think I am riding it correctly.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

damn. no whining.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

My S/O sessioning some drops on old Battery Godfrey


----------



## Jowsteen (May 23, 2011)

Don't know what I like looking at more. My bike or the scenery!


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

*wet!!! *


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Awesomeness-I'm not the slowest one on d trail ds day


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

Zen....

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)

foggy...


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Came across this totem pole on a trail.


----------



## EJP (Apr 30, 2007)

The Boulder Mountain Bike Alliance's Thursday night Gurlz Ride rolling the Dirty Bismark.


----------



## JackFromNC (Dec 24, 2003)

Wasp 1, Jack 0







</img>


----------



## All_talk (Jul 13, 2009)

Another great Friday afternoon.


----------



## ADDICT (May 27, 2004)

*Ooooohhh yeah!*


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

" A picture paints a thousand words"! Says it all right here...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

~48 miles of dirt road, gravel, single track, and some paved.
a perfect father's day...


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

Fun charity ride. Heritage Bike Tour and Festival, Lackawanna County, Pennsylvania. Taken at a rest stop.


----------



## Drift1492 (Jan 24, 2004)

Empty_Beer said:


>


Where.....is....that....Wow!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Purgatory*










Self portrait/video still


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

Drift1492 said:


> Where.....is....that....Wow!


Hey Mr. Drift,

Round Mountain Trail and South Fork Yuba River:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=716629

Mr. Empty_Beer takes some tasty photos....doesn't he!

Enjoy,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

onward and downward


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Rode at a snails pace


----------



## Evil Chocula (Jan 31, 2007)

Lyme Disease:

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-8eiNHsE0Yj4/TeFO800wIUI/AAAAAAAAq04/Ijf7HtwqY6A/s800/IMAG0117.jpg


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

No bike in the picture - but the trail right next to these rocks and their brethren goes on and on.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Finding out if it is possible to ride a bike using flat pedals


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the bottle*

bring the bottle empty ,clean the wood


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

A little copperhead action in the trail head parking lot.


----------



## YellowToys (Jun 20, 2011)

*Uh Oh*

Bad time to discover you now have flip flops but good time to find a bungee in car


----------



## YellowToys (Jun 20, 2011)

*The Ride Must Go On (Cheating with a second pic too)*

The ride went on and was a good way to end the day


----------



## Driftingrz (Jun 8, 2011)

"The Thunder Rolls, and the Lightning STRIKES"... not sure if we got any other garth brooks fans on here 










spent some time resting after i got off work yesterday... by the time i was ready to get some pedal time in this is what i walked out the door to... looking rough... then my dad walks out the door saying we got bad storms and tornado watches going into effect in the next 10 minutes... so i booked it trying to get in a mile or 2.. made a loop the the dollar general and back which is probably 1.5-2miles in all and it felt like i did it in 2 minutes.. straight up hill on the way there.. down on the way back.. dam were my legs jello hauling ass.. sky dropped out about 1/4mile away from house and wind gust dam near threw me off road hahaha.. exciting ride


----------



## jomy111 (Jun 24, 2011)

Missed it by that much...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Took a ride beyond the edge of the burbs


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

The leaves served as my umbrella today.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hot and hazy in New Mexico


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Top of Upper Javelina Trail, Tortolitas north of Tucson. This is a great developing trail system in the Tortolitas, some very technical stuff up here. Very hot right now tho...


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Riding around a military training ground. 12km of twisty trail along a fence.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Pooh Bear said:


> Riding around a military training ground. 12km of twisty trail along a fence.


Love those military fence rides.


----------



## pjskibm (Mar 16, 2011)

*Epic Day!*

4,000 feet vertical


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Perfect vacation weather on the Thunder Mountain Trail.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*on double zero trail*

on high mountains between Emilia and Tuscany


----------



## IP_Ale (Mar 14, 2011)

First race ever = Cramps.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Mid-ride cool-down


----------



## jackstraw1 (Oct 12, 2004)

even trail dogs appreciate ice cold water on a hot day


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Singlespeed for good!


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Recent injury has kept me a roadie for the last few weeks.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Last Saturday we hit some cool DH trails:


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Downieville this past weekend, great trails, great food, great people!


----------



## recycler (Nov 16, 2007)

what summer???? slippy fun was had


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Rode in the same woods as the monthly Junior Ride.


----------



## recycler (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## sunset1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Last night...*

...twisty singletrack in the twilight.


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

Apres work sunset shred sesh.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

JohnnySmoke said:


> Apres work sunset shred sesh.


Awesome shot!


----------



## rollover (Jun 10, 2008)

*RN-01 G-Cross*

Honda RN-01 G-cross MTB: Its alive and well...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Day at Eagle Rocks


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

*Spring ride !*

Heya, First ride of the year, still had snow in the streets 










I know I look like a midget on the pic, but I'm not :skep:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

*Mountain in the city*

The mountain on a island... That's what Montreal is all about folks !


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

rollover said:


> Honda RN-01 G-cross MTB: Its alive and well...


While this concept may hold some interest, I must be missing something, and if so please excuse me. 
Today, certain land managers still put MTB's and motorcycles together for trail access. Doing so eliminates all hiking, and non-motorized multi-use trail systems. If this is your local situation, I get it. 
If not, then I fail to see how adding a motor does anything other than to add fuel to the fire started by the all the anti-MTB folks. [Sierra Club, AMC, etc..]
Is this post an attempt to further this misconception, do you have special needs, or do I just need another cup o' java? Please do me a favor and clarify. Thanks,


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

Rough patch...


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

One from Sedona along Huckaby Trail.


----------



## heathw (Dec 15, 2010)

> While this concept may hold some interest, I must be missing something, and if so please excuse me.
> Today, certain land managers still put MTB's and motorcycles together for trail access. Doing so eliminates all hiking, and non-motorized multi-use trail systems. If this is your local situation, I get it.
> If not, then I fail to see how adding a motor does anything other than to add fuel to the fire started by the all the anti-MTB folks. [Sierra Club, AMC, etc..]
> Is this post an attempt to further this misconception, do you have special needs, or do I just need another cup o' java? Please do me a favor and clarify. Thanks,


I don't believe the Honda RN-01 has a motor. If memory serves it is a downhill bike from the early aughts that had an integrated gear/bottom bracket system.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Heathw,
Thanks for the reply, and the info. Okay, so no motor- eh? Did not realize Honda ever made a transmission for MTB's. Thought it looked like the old 50cc motor on mini-bikes that many of us had as kids.
Can only imagine that weight kept it from being mass produced. Did it have any redeeming qualities, like a wider gear range?


----------



## heathw (Dec 15, 2010)

I think they only made them for the race team but I could be wrong. I don't know about the gear range. Maybe Rollover can chime in.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Flyin'W said:


> Heathw,
> Thanks for the reply, and the info. Okay, so no motor- eh? Did not realize Honda ever made a transmission for MTB's. Thought it looked like the old 50cc motor on mini-bikes that many of us had as kids.
> Can only imagine that weight kept it from being mass produced. Did it have any redeeming qualities, like a wider gear range?


Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honda_RN-01_G-cross
The Honda RN-01 G-Cross is a mountain bike produced by Honda specifically for downhill racing events. Honda is not a manufacturer of bicycles and this bike is not commercially available to the general public. It was introduced in the 2004 racing season by the Team G Cross Honda who competed in the NORBA and Mountain Bike World Cup points series races.










What sets it apart from most other bicycles is the fact that it was developed specifically for race use by the Honda team using many purpose made components not commercially available. It is also different in that it uses an internal gearbox instead of external (dérailleur) gearing system, which although not unique to this bicycle, is quite rare. The gearbox on the RN-01 is specific because it is not a classic gearbox like the Rohloff Speedhub for instance. Inside the gearbox there is a classic derailleur, a cassette and a chainring. The freewheel is not placed on the rear wheel but in the bottom bracket so the chain is constantly moving when the back wheel is spinning. This allows the rider to shift gears without pedalling.


----------



## Cajun Rich (Mar 6, 2010)

Where the ocean meets the sky!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Cajun Rich said:


> Where the ocean meets the sky!


Do you have pictures that can be seen without being logged in to Facebook?
edit: better now.


----------



## Cajun Rich (Mar 6, 2010)

You got it. Did not know it would do that.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*everybody had a strange friend*

look at the helmet !


----------



## EJP (Apr 30, 2007)

View from the "Top of the World".


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

This was not the picture I was planning on taking after the ride...but auto-focus and loving friends made this :lol:


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

On the charge, Lap 3 of 4 through the rain forest


----------



## Crazydad (Jun 30, 2011)

Just messing around the 'Nut


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

capriol said:


> look at the helmet !


Uhhh....which one? Seriously man, get some different shorts. There are kids around here.

Oh wait, it's MTBR. Nevermind....


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

jhazard,

Appreciate your taking the time to reply, and school me, had no idea. Wondering if Honda's solution proved reliable, solved chain-line issues, reduced chain- slap, or had a wider gear range. Any ideas?
Thanks again,


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

Flyin'W said:


> jhazard,
> 
> Appreciate your taking the time to reply, and school me, had no idea. Wondering if Honda's solution proved reliable, solved chain-line issues, reduced chain- slap, or had a wider gear range. Any ideas?
> Thanks again,


Hi Mr. W,

Here is all you could want to know about a modern interpretation of a gearbox bike that is getting wonderful reviews:

http://www.zerode.co.nz/bikes.php

Enjoy,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Jrsummit (May 17, 2009)

Old bikes = new fun


----------



## MoE79 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thirty mile mix of road and trailmade for the perfect evening..


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Rocks


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

michaelsnead said:


> Hi Mr. W,
> 
> Here is all you could want to know about a modern interpretation of a gearbox bike that is getting wonderful reviews:
> 
> ...


Pretty cool, any plans for a aggressive trail/AM version?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Flyin'W said:


> jhazard,
> 
> Appreciate your taking the time to reply, and school me, had no idea. Wondering if Honda's solution proved reliable, solved chain-line issues, reduced chain- slap, or had a wider gear range. Any ideas?
> Thanks again,


(sensing a touch of sarcasm - but I do admit, my meter is broken, so if I'm missing it, my apologies)

Hey Flyin'... Just trying to provide a frame of reference for the bike, and show it in action.

As for your questions - we may never know. I certainly don't. I didn't follow downhill so closely then, I just remember seeing it and wondering what the hell it was. Seen lots of argument/discussion about it here on the interweb, but don't recall seeing any real feedback about the tech.

Given Greg Minnaar was World Champ 2003 and 2004 aboard the Honda, as well other various team victories with other riders, seems the Honda may have addressed many such issues.

If you're honestly curious, follow michaelsnead's link.. contains lots of info of what's probably a similar design.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Summer time...


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

jhazard said:


> If you're honestly curious, follow Punkyboozter's link.. contains lots of info of what's probably a similar design.


I like this version better...means someone was thinking about me :devil:


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Shorts, snow and a bike.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

jhazard said:


> Summer time...


Hey Mr. Hazard,

WOW! That is an amazing picture...pro quality!

Where is it....if you don't mind saying?

Thanks for sharing,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

michaelsnead said:


> Hey Mr. Hazard,
> 
> WOW! That is an amazing picture...pro quality!
> 
> ...


Michael,

Thanks so much  it's a still frame from my GoPro video (you can see it here: 



 ) and I used Lightroom to juice up the colors a bit.

It's a trail near Durango, Co, at a place called Middle Mountain. It has become my favorite gravity line... just about anywhere

Cheers!
Jerry


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

fall ride on the SS


----------



## xludexgenx5 (May 10, 2011)

Big Trees Trail yesterday @ JMP in Oakland.


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

The other deer I saw on the trail that day were much more nervous than this one. I stayed there for over 20 minutes, watching him eat leaves around the trail.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Had the Spider 2 and my new FJ out for a ride in the park tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## kaakku (Nov 14, 2010)

I arrived late for the group ride starting time so went solo. It was fun.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

legoman and the dog.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

After Work!


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Spot the track.


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Hoegdefjell, Valdres.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

How about just one line?

Commuting 21 miles a day, 4 days a week, on a single speed dirt jump bike SUCKS.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Icing on the cake


----------



## rafab (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome picture! I just love those colors!


----------



## BDKeg (May 19, 2011)

These kind of scenes always remind me why i live here...


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

BDKeg said:


> These kind of scenes always remind me why i live here...


Ahhhhh... CB.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Soundgarden: Live on I-5 is very good music for riding. That is all.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

on the road to moab


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Change of pace today: hit some paved paths and country roads. Twice as fast as my trail rides.


----------



## BDKeg (May 19, 2011)

SOFTBUTT said:


> on the road to moab


wow, that is an awesome shot...love the colors


----------



## BDKeg (May 19, 2011)

A relaxing ride back on brush creek rd. after strand hill...


----------



## PTJ (Apr 15, 2010)

*smiles*


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

after a very wet day of Riding in Copper Harbor, MI


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Lost my battle with a rock garden today.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

robncircus said:


> Lost my battle with a rock garden today.


Why I wear knee pads. My scar tissue doesn't scar too well anymore...


----------



## KRUG (Nov 24, 2005)

Brown County, In


----------



## Rusty_Shackleferd (Jun 28, 2011)

While out riding a few days ago this dragonfly attached himself to me so I hurried home to snap a few shots of him.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

BDKeg said:


> wow, that is an awesome shot...love the colors


Thanks BDKeg, I took over 500 pic's on my trip, but this one is by far my favorite.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*54 degrees, grey and grim at home; 75 degrees and sunny 10 miles away.*


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Hot, humid but fun.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

Droppin In.....


----------



## BDKeg (May 19, 2011)

huntermos said:


>


I love how that works out sometimes, looks beautiful


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Wondering how much I should sell my geared bike for.


----------



## Bikebarian (Jun 12, 2011)

This and all you can eat fried fish made for quite a day.


----------



## Itchiee (Sep 17, 2010)

This goat had some _balls_ being on the trail today....


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

This ride required payment in the form of blood, but it was still worth it!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

duplicate post


----------



## Burn1 (May 12, 2011)

Rode the Flume today.


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

Woah....


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Crossing a 4 lane bypass road.










https://maps.google.com/maps?ll=61.463333,23.807222&spn=0.01,0.01&t=p&q=61.463333,23.807222


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Helping myself to some IPA.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

View from Sycamore Canyon


----------



## 98 special (Apr 10, 2011)

Can it get any better?


----------



## Dr JRod (Mar 8, 2005)

Burn1 said:


> Rode the Flume today.


Tahoe? I need to head west!


----------



## mtengineer (Jan 25, 2011)

*I love mtb!!!!!*

Great thread!!!!!!


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Knee pad test ride. Luckily didn't have to test them


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

that fence got electricity


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

A lonely Prowler on top and going down.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Handful #3.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

robncircus said:


> Knee pad test ride. Luckily didn't have to test them


You're missing a spot with the tattoos


----------



## kchri (Apr 16, 2005)

It is all down from here!


----------



## Smokehaus (Apr 13, 2011)

scrublover said:


> Handful #3.


We have wineberries growing everywhere on my mountain, must have 3 or 4 baskets full now and they are awesome.


----------



## dstaks (May 10, 2011)

XD


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

dstaks said:


> XD


That is... not funny.

David


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

going back tonight for round 2


----------



## firefox90 (Mar 20, 2009)

The below preceded a glorious post-dinner ride.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

the-one1 said:


> You're missing a spot with the tattoos


Technically you're right. The side of my right arm that you can't see isn't finished yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

*Evidence of a day lived fully*


----------



## dstaks (May 10, 2011)

David C said:


> That is... not funny.
> 
> David


 Ik but it is because it could have been way worse


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Battle at Burke Farm, VA yesterday. I may have been the oldest person in the race. I'm pretty sure at this point, around mile14, I was bringing up the rear. Note the "M" on my leg for Masters or was it Married? I forget. Hey, I finished!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleferd (Jun 28, 2011)

robncircus said:


> Knee pad test ride. Luckily didn't have to test them


Sick work!


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*Nice view from this throne*


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

*Evidence of a day lived fully*


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

She&I said:


>


Do you know you posted that earlier?? Hahaha.:thumbsup:


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the note...I screwed myself in this thread by initially posting the image way too large. Now I can't see my own posts when I log in, post #1 appears on page 19, yadayada--whacked. Bad computer (operator) day! Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

After three weeks at work I'm back on the trail. Finally.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Finished in my first DH race (DFL - but on my bike with the rubber side down - whee....)


----------



## Puzman (Apr 1, 2004)

Burn1 said:


> Rode the Flume today.


That is freaking gorgeous! I gotta ride there someday!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

I wish I could have had a camera on me to take some pics of the lightning in the distance at the end of my ride last night.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

finally a week off work. unfortunately back to work soon but at least got a ride or 2 in


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

My last ride sucked. I hate slippery draw bridges.





































Sorry for the multiple pictures, it was just impossible to show all the damage in one picture because it is all over the bike.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*Sierra Gold*


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Boulders


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

How to spell relief from DC - Rosaryville..








Perfect rigid SS territory.


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

¿Where is the winter?


----------



## igorl (Oct 30, 2008)

My friend and me after tough 4200 feet ascent (yes, those are 2-ply maxxis DH tires, HR 2.5 back and Minion DHF front on both bikes - need these for rough descends).


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*on the old road*

a named " Duke' s road " between Emilia and Tuscany


----------



## M0riarty (Aug 2, 2007)

Heavenly.


----------



## BDKeg (May 19, 2011)

evening ride out my back door...a picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Sinkhole


----------



## shorner (Jul 14, 2009)

viewtastic--Salem, VA


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Into the bright light of the Italian Alps:








And then down, down, down...


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

*bzzzt*


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

Your spandex ain't welcome here, boy!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Should have brought a bike with suspension. I think I lost a filling.


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> Should have brought a bike with suspension. I think I lost a filling.


Oh my god that looks like soooo much fun :cornut:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Anonymous said:


> Should have brought a bike with suspension. I think I lost a filling.


South St. Vrain?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Smokey sunrise over the canyon.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

scrublover said:


> South St. Vrain?


Colorado Trail, south of twin Lakes, near Leadville.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Haus Boss said:


> Your spandex ain't welcome here, boy!


I am not so sure about that, looks like spandex might 'go down' a treat there...


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Is this red stuff worth anything? I seem to have a lot of it. It keeps leaking out of me.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

CYCLEJCE said:


> Love the Lobster Claws! I had a pair for years, then I lost one... Still have the other though!


NO WAY! Same here. Which hand do you have?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Anonymous said:


> Colorado Trail, south of twin Lakes, near Leadville.


Well, at least I got the right state.


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

Little side trail to the vista.


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

jeff said:


> Smokey sunrise over the canyon.


Love that !


----------



## Low_ (Mar 31, 2011)

Cerro Alto,central coast CA


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Sometimes we wish there were lift service for some of the local mountains.


----------



## ryman (May 4, 2004)




----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

MET THIS PUSHY LITTLE MOFO THIS MORNING IN THE TORTOLITAS... RIDE TOOK A LITTLE LONGER THAN PLANNED...


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Glorious day on Monarch Crest...


----------



## BDKeg (May 19, 2011)

pixelninja said:


> Glorious day on Monarch Crest...


jealous, looks like you had a super nice day. That's on my MUST do list this summer...how are the conditions up there? Looks pretty dry now.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

I was about to ask the same thing. I heard some of it was snowed in a few weeks back. I'm Colorado bound next week and this is on the list for sure!


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

From local forest yesterday...


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

plussa said:


> From local forest yesterday...


That is FRIGGIN' AWESOME where is that?


----------



## illbedeadbefore30 (Feb 9, 2009)

Spleenless.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Spleens are extra anyways right? That's just extra weight!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

First race, a dusty, gritty, helluva good time!


Monday Night Short-Track - July 25th, 2011 116 by rodneycox68, on Flickr


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

918biker said:


> That is FRIGGIN' AWESOME where is that?


I's a murky and grim forest located in central Finland. I keep running into midgets wearing medieval robes all the time...


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

*Miles and miles and miles of singletrack*

Miles and miles and miles of singletrack--in my "backyard"!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

plussa said:


> I's a murky and grim forest located in central Finland. I keep running into midgets wearing medieval robes all the time...


I'm just outside the murkiest and grimmest forest. Elves in translucent clothing are much more common here.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Had an awesome tour of a place I'd previously only had a crappy tour.


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

Humid - back home in March. 









Hermosa Creek is delicious!


----------



## caldan88 (Aug 8, 2010)

Resting


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

athalliah said:


> Humid - back home in March.
> 
> Hermosa Creek is delicious!


Scofflaw.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

plussa said:


> I's a murky and grim forest located in central Finland. I keep running into midgets wearing medieval robes all the time...


Great picture!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

caldan88 said:


> Resting


What a beautiful picture and place! Looks very British??!? Then I see a "Knight Who Says 'Neeeh!" in your avatar, and I wonder...


----------



## Fly Rod (Mar 13, 2007)

The view from the top is good, after 2 hours of climbing....


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Haus Boss said:


> Your spandex ain't welcome here, boy!


"Don't touch the trim!!!"

-Early Cuyler


----------



## schralpy (May 18, 2011)

illbedeadbefore30 said:


> Spleenless.


Legend. You are a legend.


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

8 months ago the doctor said I was done mountain biking. He was WRONG!!!


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

8 months ago the doctor said I wouldn't be doing any more mountain biking. He was WRONG!!!


----------



## Thameth (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## square (Jun 5, 2010)

Thameth said:


>


nice. do you have that xl...like desktop size? :thumbsup:


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

A shred with a view.


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

One minute into the first ride in two weeks, some flying bug comes out of nowhere, gets wedged under my helmet strap and bites/stings me in the left temple, producing instant pain over the upper left side of my face that lasts the whole ride and now, two hours later is still going strong. Oh well, it was still a good ride, even in jungle level humidity, even if Mother Nature chose to immediately remind me that she's in charge.


----------



## 5 Star Bomb (May 8, 2010)




----------



## 5 Star Bomb (May 8, 2010)




----------



## 5 Star Bomb (May 8, 2010)




----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

5 Star Bomb said:


> View attachment 629584


Awesome ! Triple post xD


----------



## Thameth (Dec 14, 2007)

square said:


> nice. do you have that xl...like desktop size? :thumbsup:


Largest version I have.... enjoy!

https://www.josephregner.com/photos/i-wWZmjSs/0/O/i-wWZmjSs.jpg


----------



## square (Jun 5, 2010)

Thameth said:


> Largest version I have.... enjoy!
> 
> https://www.josephregner.com/photos/i-wWZmjSs/0/O/i-wWZmjSs.jpg


thanks!


----------



## ironlegsracer (Feb 5, 2004)

No, I didn't ride with a broken arm........








I rode with a broken wrist.


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

Natural high...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Relaxed me a bit after spending half the ride either blocking ***** paths, or taking out cheater rocks.


----------



## atitagain (May 10, 2010)

OUCH!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

*Great riding partner in the making.*






Jett's second ride from Clay Morgan on Vimeo.

Jett going big on his second ride.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Hahahaha. Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm looking forward to Spring. I'm going for a ride on the Great Dividing Range in Spring. It has rained a lot this year. The water has been good. Hurry along Spring.










My last ride was below the Tinderry Range. I didn't get far because it rained, again.

Warren.


----------



## ts818 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yup, another opportunity to take the bike out and enjoy life


----------



## BDKeg (May 19, 2011)




----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Moraine State Park in PA


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*The calendar says July 31st...*










*But it looks like June*


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

*Cell phone picture.*

2.3 miles of single track descending about 2,300ft. $35 bucks sure can get you some nice things.


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, some nice pics. Looks like a few of you can shoot photograghy for a living.


----------



## Zootowner (May 26, 2011)

*Beautiful morning in the bay*


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

3.5 hours of pure uphill misery....45 minutes of downhill heaven.


----------



## ts818 (Jun 6, 2011)

can all you "in proximity to mountains , **** " stop taking such impeccable scenic photography and showing up my shots, out here in RI i'm lucky to find a clearing or a marsh thats photo-worthy, let alone a small hill.

But sarcasm aside, those are some beautiful shots and its inspiring to think where I want to live/ travel farther down the road in life


----------



## BDKeg (May 19, 2011)

Zootowner said:


>


i need to get to the bay area someday, the riding looks superb, not to mention the views of the ocean.


----------



## Racer9 (Mar 8, 2004)

Spot the random biker


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

Old skool in session,

Rock Oven Trail, Penticton BC.


----------



## Birdman-X (Jan 16, 2004)

...honey...you know how I told you I wanted a new bike....


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Birdman-X said:


> ...honey...you know how I told you I wanted a new bike....


I think that that shock should be replace...


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

getting dirty with the wife


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Been mixing it up a bit. On some of the hilly country roads the fat slicks look like a good idea.


----------



## jds (Aug 27, 2007)

Early morning ride, on the way to the dirt, this big fella thought the grass at the park looked tasty. I need to start carrying a better camera than my phone on rides.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Having fun in the rocks on a Stumpy 29'er dually demo bike


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

The long trip awaits...480km + DH/FR + BBQ & Red + Onsen.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Those bikes fit in the back of that car?

What's a red + onsen? Google says onsen is a Japanese hot spring inn deal. That's Japan? LHD vehicle and... nm, that white one is RHD. What's red? I can only guess some sort of food/drink.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah sorry, Red is Red wine. Onsen is a Japanese natural hot bath heated from volcanic activity and or natural spring water heated via boilers - GREAT, great stuff after a big ride/ drive. It makes a spa bath feel iky.

In the back, 2 bikes, 10man tent, 2 esky's, tool box, 2 helmets and gear, Bike bag, pumps, spares, 2 chairs, folding table, BBQ, shoes, spare clothes etc etc etc...it does pack alot without fugly roof racks. It really chews fuel though. But an new exaust, induction kit, sports manifold and a remap will help out there - erm, (lead foot) or not?!

Back to pics.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sim2u said:


> Yeah sorry, Red is Red wine. Onsen is a Japanese natural hot bath heated from volcanic activity and or natural spring water heated via boilers - GREAT, great stuff after a big ride/ drive. It makes a spa bath feel iky.
> 
> In the back, 2 bikes, 10man tent, 2 esky's, tool box, 2 helmets and gear, Bike bag, pumps, spares, 2 chairs, folding table, BBQ, shoes, spare clothes etc etc etc...it does pack alot without fugly roof racks. It really chews fuel though. But an new exaust, induction kit, sports manifold and a remap will help out there - erm, (lead foot) or not?!
> 
> Back to pics.


I used to have a Brera but you're a brave man for squeezing all of that stuff in the back of yours!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks bud, I feel...if you're going to have a nice car - USE it!

But yeah...all in a days work. I use foam padding on all the sides with a Very big plastic sheet that raps up everything. Almost 2 years of no-probs, so far. Biggest problem is its tenacity to slurp fuel...!? Either that or it's my lead foot driving style??? I think, fuel is just bloody expensive, that's it.

I have my specific packing method almost perfected whereby it'll take near on 40Mins at a relaxed pace and 15/20Mins in a rush - if it's raining or what ever.

Which Brera did you have?


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh "Pos Rep" coming for having the style to own one...nice!!!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sim2u said:


> Oh "Pos Rep" coming for having the style to own one...nice!!!!


Thanks! One rep point sent to you too! 

I had the 2.2d although it had 210bhp I wish I went with the V6 as I'm a petrol head at heart!

What engine is yours?


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Brera Italia Independant 3.2 Q4 Q-Tronic. Just had the Exhaust done with Remus and oh boy does it sound evil.

Plan on doing the Manifold, downpipe, ECU remap with some 19" Novitec black wheels. I am sure the missus does'nt mind though...???? The remap should give me about 25% more HP, 30-38% more torque (important) with excellent acceleration. It sounds great on the ETC highway doing 160km...have to love Japan.

Yeah the deseal had many issues, but still at best a beautiful car. I am remiss to wonder why they did not put a turbo on this??? The petrol version that is, AND why Fiat (idiots) do not HURRY-UP and sell Alfa to VW, they have a much better plan. Also, I am pissed that they did not use the twin turbo Pentastar engine instead of the Ausie 6-pot.

Sorry, mini-hijac done.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

My 2.2 definitely had a turbo, it was a nice car by all accounts, I left it completely standard though. 

Being a VW Golf GTI driver now I would love to see them take Alfa over!

Anyway, lovely car, I bet it sounds amazing too! Thread hijack over now, sorry guys!


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

that's a sweet shot


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

jds said:


> Early morning ride, on the way to the dirt, this big fella thought the grass at the park looked tasty. I need to start carrying a better camera than my phone on rides.


thats cool, yea my 700 dollar i phone take pretty bad pictures but its got tunes and a phone


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

+1

Yes...that IS a beautiful shot. Pos Rep to the champ who took it.:thumbsup:



SOFTBUTT said:


> that's a sweet shot


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

+1

Yes...that IS a beautiful shot. Pos Rep to the champ who took it.:thumbsup:



SOFTBUTT said:


> that's a sweet shot


----------



## rafab (Aug 17, 2009)

SOFTBUTT said:


> that's a sweet shot


wow, just wow! Amazing shot!

Do you happen to have a desktop-size copy of that shot? Thanks!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Lightroom ? ^^


----------



## Lotus78 (Jul 22, 2009)

...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Rode sparingly today, took it easy, took my time. And surprised myself by clearing a just steep and rocky enough uphill I'd never cleared before. The pic isn't it: just the most in-focus pic today.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*read & ride*

things to read


----------



## pspwesty (Feb 27, 2006)

ouch!


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

pspwesty said:


> ouch!


Daaaang. How fast do you reckon you were going?


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

No offence intended but I atucally thought - due to the noisy nature and point of view of the pic; that it was a guy riding. Also, the person has what looks like muscular-ish arms, hence my mistake.



Lotus78 said:


> Designer Shoes&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$150
> 
> Little Black Skirt&#8230;&#8230;..$80
> 
> ...


----------



## pspwesty (Feb 27, 2006)

MonsterD said:


> Daaaang. How fast do you reckon you were going?


To fast! :madman: But I'm not complaining. I'm healing up and will be back on the bike soon.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Bro, how much damage did you incure?


----------



## pspwesty (Feb 27, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> Bro, how much damage did you incure?


Me? Worst was to my left leg, hip and groin area. Watching the video when my hip hit I actually got airborne again. Something hit the inside of my leg hard enough that until today I couldn't lift my leg on its own had to help it by lifting with my hand. Side is bruised and arm was torn open a little but healing now. Like I said, no complaining or whining here, it's part of riding!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey you're luck though. There is a really nice guy on here whom had a rather simple yet horrific accident on here to his head. OMGosh...simple thing to happen but he was not wearing a lid and face planted into a curb. Forget the details, but when riding really gnar stuff, it always comes to the fore.

Sending riding vibes your way.


----------



## chongoman (Jun 25, 2006)

mmmmmmm... mrt.


----------



## rustyginn (Jul 30, 2011)

@ chongoman. wow, looks like a trail of bliss.... what part of the world is this??


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

rustyginn said:


> ....what part of the world is this??


Hi rustyginn,

It's the McKenzie River Trail next to the McKenzie River in Oregon. The trail ends near the town of Blue River and here is a great trail description and rider reviews:

McKenzie River Trail Oregon Trail Reviews

I just rode it again a few weeks ago and it's a lot of fun. It's also been voted as one of the top ten trails in the US by many bike mags.

Enjoy,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Tunnel time!


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Four consecutive days of riding 10 hrs+ behind us and still enough energy to make fools of ourselves 










Marko


----------



## Lotus78 (Jul 22, 2009)

...


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Scenic


----------



## KidRawkz (Nov 4, 2010)

today in NH.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

my new roommate rode a mountain bike today for the first time and loved it so much she did headstands!


----------



## Harvo (Dec 30, 2003)

And Handstands :thumbsup:


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

30 miles in the rain = Passion.
Taken on 8/7/2011


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the passage difficult*

same the Potomac river.........


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

popped out on the tracks...and this damn thing tried to take me out...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Estate sale.


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

jds said:


> Early morning ride, on the way to the dirt, this big fella thought the grass at the park looked tasty. I need to start carrying a better camera than my phone on rides.


I know that park. It's 3 block from my folks house.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Moose River Plains, ADKs, NY


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

*view orgy*


From August 6, 2011


----------



## Racer9 (Mar 8, 2004)

CHUM said:


> popped out on the tracks...and this damn thing tried to take me out...
> 
> ----------


LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Not too many places in S Arizona to do this at this time of year, but out in the Tanque Verde yesterday we found one!


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

SOFTBUTT said:


> That's a sweet shot.


Softbutt, thanks for your appreciation of the shot Mate.



rafab said:


> Do you happen to have a desktop-size copy of that shot? Thanks!


Rafab, thank you too Mate. Let me know what size monitor you have and I'll re-print the shot to suit your monitor. Normally I only process these small images, that I post here.

The last good day ride. Passing showers Wattamola Bay, Royal National Park.










You guys might not know this? Royal National Park just south of Sydney, was the world's second gazetted National Park (1879), second to Yellowstone Public Park and Pleasuring Ground (1872).

Warren.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Flow


----------



## MikeyLXT (Aug 8, 2011)

Finally starting to ride again 1 kid, 1 house, 1 knee surgery, and to many excuses later.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Trails are too muddy to ride. And too buggy to stop and take pictures anyway!

My last ride was a little bit of everything with a big helping of gravel.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

Best thread EVER!


----------



## bblume (May 28, 2008)

inevitable user conflict...elk at Apex


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Top of Sullivan at 0700 this morning. Great ride day.


----------



## spaghettiedy (Dec 26, 2010)

pippinr said:


> I got a fat butt.


Looks like those old skool slanted seat posts from back in my BMX days. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowboarderdude (May 23, 2011)

Rocky (for west Michigan)


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Telluride*


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Stumbled apon this thread 3 days ago and have spent every possible moment viewing all to 'catch-up'. This is awesome, keep it coming!!
My meager offering is from atop Mt. Stirling looking back to Mt. Buller. Thats in Victoria, Australia. Riding buddies include my son (the seated, sullen one) and Giantaaron.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

robncircus said:


> Top of Sullivan at 0700 this morning. Great ride day.


Its been fun riding the SM's the past week or so. Overcast down below, but riding above it all. Great pix!


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

The next generation cometh. Not even a teenager yet.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

Fruita


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Wild Wassa said:


> I'm looking forward to Spring. I'm going for a ride on the Great Dividing Range in Spring. It has rained a lot this year. The water has been good. Hurry along Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder if you can get me a nice size file of this to play a bit with it ? Looking for RAW if possible :thumbsup:

Thanks,

David


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

*epic*

Awesome views in the CO Springs area, nice climb up Buckhorn to local favorite Captain Jack's trail (surfing pike's peak gravel is the best).









edit: love this thread, keep the trail stoke coming :thumbsup:


----------



## Yukon Alvin (Dec 30, 2010)

Carcross, Yukon


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Not epic. Just a cool spot I hadn't ridden for some time.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Found this pretty reservoir down a gravel road only 3 miles from my house. I need to explore more.


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

I can haz two pictures?


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Nacka, Sverige, fan ja!!!!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

*A day on the mountain*

...beats a day at work, everytime.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

maiden voyage on my new 'cross. i am lucky enough to live one block from san francisco's urban MTB playground, golden gate park.


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)

My best friend, my wife, in the lead... there is no better ride.


----------



## Hang 21 (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice view after a long climb....


----------



## SPINSTOKED (Oct 10, 2006)

I like: fog, ocean, redwoods, sunset and bike.


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)

Go tubeless and punctures will be a thing of the past!


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

SPINSTOKED said:


> I like: fog, ocean, redwoods, sunset and bike.


Epic Much? 
Spectacular!


----------



## horseflesh (Jul 31, 2011)

I made a mistake.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Ran out of momentum, getting up on the noise barrier


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*Stuck on jury duty*

but have the memory of the perfect conditions at Skeggs this past weekend to keep me sane


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Nightly carnage at local skate park.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

View orgy x2

EDIT: Just noticed it has to be from your last ride. I don't take pics from my rides so this will have to do. Taken in trebinje, serbia; 15 minutes away from my cousins house.


----------



## Nomad1972 (Aug 6, 2011)

Popped out to a beautiful farm scene here in Maine (Leeds).


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

urban singletrack and single speeds = fun after work!


----------



## shelbster15 (Nov 5, 2008)

This just reeks of fun...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*stones*

too many stones in the trail


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Never too many stones!


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

"If I would have pedaled faster I might not have come in 292nd"


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

A clearing


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

first morning with arm warmers... fall is imminent.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*signs on the stone*

tires of downhillers


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

It was a good day.


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

...


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hella fun @ Mammoth


----------



## clark3554 (Jun 8, 2011)

Susquehanna River via GoPro chesty


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Cleared this for the first time! It's been fixed so it can now be ridden without trials skills but my brain kept remembering I cannot make it...


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Prospector to Bell, the desert is hot as Hell!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Relaxing about mid way thru a long and tough ride in the Tortolitas yesterday. The desert is indeed hot!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

riding the fog-shrouded marin headlands on a singlespeed is not for the weak of heart, mind or legs...:eekster:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Rode gnarly singletrack for a couple of hours with Joe Breeze and Chris Chance; who I understand are famous mountain bikers.


----------



## FastZR1 (Aug 10, 2008)

My 9 year old son focusing.


----------



## Locojay (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey I got one of those.....and one of those too! 

My 9 year old on his Hotrock.


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

My friend's idea of mountain biking:


----------



## Xios (Aug 12, 2011)

*First post*

Facing Turkey from Chios Greece. Great view, it'll be nice when I can post pics.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

STIL? Oh Yeah! The Punisher.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

FastZR1 said:


> My 9 year old son focusing.


kickstand must go! how else is he gonna clear those high logs?!


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Mud!










both bikes got it


----------



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

*St. George Island, FL*

Glad I took my bike to the beach.


----------



## twowheelmotion (Feb 10, 2010)

Mugu Rock- Classic Ventura County! (PS i go tmy car broken into at eaxctly that spot at roughly the same time of day) RAD PIC-


----------



## twowheelmotion (Feb 10, 2010)

Catwalk.. Ashland, OR


----------



## Lowkey1505 (Oct 4, 2010)

Stopped for a breather at a locked gate.


----------



## 262741 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Cumberland BC*

Is the stuff mountain bike dreams are made of.......


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

Here is a capture from a video from my last ride (before breaking my thumb and being off the bike for some time now). Just a nice natural rock roll...










Video from whence it came: Rock roll @ Menai MTB - YouTube

*


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Glad this thing came with directions.


----------



## Lowkey1505 (Oct 4, 2010)

starship303 said:


> Here is a capture from a video from my last ride (before breaking my thumb and being off the bike for some time now). Just a nice natural rock roll...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what your goin thru man, I broke my thumb and was off my bike for june and most of august! It sucked!


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

*Alpha / Crystal Ridge - Milwaukee, WI*

Not a bad trail for a city....


----------



## Peter Leo (Aug 23, 2011)

What a beautiful trail


----------



## CptSydor (Sep 20, 2007)

Last ride of an epic week long trip in Whistler. Village --> Kill Me Thrill Me --> Comfortably Numb --> Village.


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Like a roller coaster... Only better!


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

Eckstream1 said:


> Like a roller coaster... Only better!


Awesome :thumbsup:I was just there yesterday!


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

b0mb3r said:


> Awesome :thumbsup:I was just there yesterday!


I was there yesterday too! What were you riding? I was on the black Santa Cruz Nickel....


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

Eckstream1 said:


> I was there yesterday too! What were you riding? I was on the black Santa Cruz Nickel....


I was there around 6.30 yesterday, I had the gray GT bike (no stickers) with a group of guys.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Oh Sh1t!*

....I'm gonna get wet!


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

JeffSkisMontana said:


> ....I'm gonna get wet!


N1 reminds me of myself. fortunate the cameras where packed away when it happened.


----------



## stuffit (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice dive.


----------



## sunYnelson (Mar 22, 2007)

resting up, epic day out :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_ (Mar 31, 2011)

*hmmmm*

I am in there somewher and I'm not sure but I think the wheels are supposed stay on the dirt.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

sunYnelson said:


> resting up, epic day out :thumbsup:


Where do you have snow in August - are you in Chile or somewhere?


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

Good evening.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

Pedaling up a classic short loop, I paused after a loose talus slope climb to take some pictures of the scenery when down the trail comes buddy there. His eyes were wild, with that "holy crap, in over my head" look you might have seen before. He was on what looked to be a fully rigid Supercycle with a pannier on the side. His weight was way too far forward, and he had another 7 or so clicks with some serious climbing ahead of him. Hope he had as good a day out as I did!


----------



## seventi14 (Apr 4, 2007)

Big views at 9,000 ft.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*The calendar says August*

*But the conditions say mid-winter*


----------



## sunYnelson (Mar 22, 2007)

spencerfrater1 said:


> Where do you have snow in August - are you in Chile or somewhere?


Ben Nevis mountain, Nelson NZ.
the photo was taken after about an hour + hike a bike with another hour to go before padding up and returning. the cool thing about this ride is once you've rode all the natural ungroomed terrain (exposed ridges and native forest) we exit this shared hiking trail right onto the DH tracks.:thumbsup: 
here's another 2 photos at the turning point where going any further involves more pain than reward.


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

One more for the bloody leg collection.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

M_S said:


> Good evening.


That is a nice clear shot. Well done sir!


----------



## Jaysun71 (Mar 6, 2005)

Evergreen, CO

View attachment 636197


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Toasty out there today.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

epic and above the fog on a picture perfect day at the cradle of mountain biking, mt tamalpais...


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Found a nice spot to rest from the 105F heat and ~35 miles (4 hours) of singletrack I just rode (with another 5+ miles to go).


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*high appennine trail*

between Tuscany and Emilia


----------



## theslowestrider (Jun 9, 2011)

Jaysun71 said:


> Evergreen, CO
> 
> View attachment 636197


My kind of trail


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

illbedeadbefore30 said:


> Spleenless.


what are you, like chris moltisanti?


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Perfect Saturday


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

First time out on the first bike.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

JeffSkisMontana said:


> ....I'm gonna get wet!


Oh man Great pic!

Is there an "after" shot ? The water looks cold.....


----------



## C Booty (May 26, 2011)

Endo'd... Bike flipped twice in the air and the front chain ring raked down my leg.... I'll be able to tell you the size of those rings for years to come!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

C Booty said:


> Endo'd... Bike flipped twice in the air and the front chain ring raked down my leg.... I'll be able to tell you the size of those rings for years to come!


Nice scars...

You should get a tattoo around them, like flames burning, or simply bacon


----------



## Badlands (Nov 13, 2010)

North Dakota singletrack!!


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

My grasshopper......


----------



## Thameth (Dec 14, 2007)

C Booty said:


> Endo'd... Bike flipped twice in the air and the front chain ring raked down my leg.... I'll be able to tell you the size of those rings for years to come!


Best scar evar!!!


----------



## SgtBaxter (Jul 2, 2011)

One of the river crossings I crossed a few hours after Irene passed through.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Untitled by renofizz, on Flickr
Riding to where ever the mountain takes me.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Aspen riding is some of the best riding.


----------



## day42 (Sep 23, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...................


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*read this*

write stones trail


----------



## t2091 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hot but I still love AZ.


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

The ride we don't speak of.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thameth said:


> Best scar evar!!!


That is a cool scar......I'd tell people I was racing a mountain lion and won


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Mexico ahead, 610 mi.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

C Booty said:


> Endo'd... Bike flipped twice in the air and the front chain ring raked down my leg.... I'll be able to tell you the size of those rings for years to come!


Thats gonna be a sweet scar. Tell the ladies you barely outran a mountain lion


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Out of the woods into the meadow in the power line cut before plunging back into the woods.. wow.


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

*morning ride*

Got in a quick ride this am before it got up to 105* here in north Texas.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

first is a pic from the trail of tears it Cape Cod. the trees were really cool. the second is a picture of me riding up a rock and starting to crash.


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

new ride, same great trail, not the best picture


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

new/old xt brakes and mismatched paul's love levers on the singlespeed; the stock ones were pretty clunky and badly set up...


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

just after the WORS Reforestation Ramble Race in Sunamico, WI, gorsh that beer tasted good!!


----------



## mosslager (Aug 30, 2011)

Great thread guys


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

WORS race #9, reforestation ramble post race. This beer was HARD earned.


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

My LAST ride was also my FIRST ride on my new bike. I love new bike day!


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sometimes life takes you in opposite directions...


----------



## fda47 (Aug 26, 2009)

Kingdom Trails


----------



## hkebird (Oct 25, 2009)

Carvin's Cove-12,000 acres and only one car in the parking lot


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

I suffer the street to return to the trail's embrace. This old friend is always there and ready to play.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Hit some trails on the way to work this morning, stop, enjoy the view.


----------



## ScottN (Jan 12, 2004)

*Train 'em young*

Gotta pop off the top of the jump, kid.


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

It was a cloudy day.










Marko


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

3rd time here and it gets better every time!


----------



## Fyrblade (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeehawwwwwwww!!


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Fyrblade said:


> Yeehawwwwwwww!!


That is awesome, I really need to get one of those chest harnesses for my GoPro :thumbsup:


----------



## santa_cruzer (Mar 22, 2005)

*Instant bunny-hop assist*

Instant bunny-hop assist


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

Broken arm...not on the couch!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

the-one1 said:


> 3rd time here and it gets better every time!


I'll be there in a week! Are you Gnome?


----------



## Lowkey1505 (Oct 4, 2010)

All of these hills and no singletrack to be found.


----------



## SgtBaxter (Jul 2, 2011)

*Taco!*

Time for a new rim!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

SgtBaxter said:


> Time for a new rim!


Or you simply have a lot of lens distortion on that camera


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

ianick said:


> I'll be there in a week! Are you Gnome?


Not Gnome-ing. Have fun.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Fresh trail - hours to make, seconds to ride. Worth it? Hell yeah!


----------



## SgtBaxter (Jul 2, 2011)

David C said:


> Or you simply have a lot of lens distortion on that camera


LMAO! I wish!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Our group found some mud during the annual group ride event. It is possible that some of us may have taken minor spills too.


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Took my daughter and her friend around the block and to the neighborhood park. I should have been on two wheels, keeping up with those little cyclones on my two _feet _was a challenge!


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

ScottN said:


> Gotta pop off the top of the jump, kid.


I love his intense look of concentration! Hope you both had a blast!


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't have much time left before deployment so some guys from the team hosted a killer MTB ride for me this AM. I'm the fat one in back.










Ride data:
Untitled by robncircus at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

bigger tires and no camelbak equal faster descents and much less back pain...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Sweep the leg.


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

JeffSkisMontana said:


> ....I'm gonna get wet!


Wow! That's an awesome way to go fishing!


----------



## Delirious (Jun 12, 2011)

Some wildlife from the trail. Sorry about the crap cell phone pic.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Delirious said:


> Some wildlife from the trail. Sorry about the crap cell phone pic


@above post: always wondered what a proper shotgun laser sight looked like.

Random pic of the trails that are a block away from my house.


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Fresh trail - hours to make, seconds to ride. Worth it? Hell yeah!


THAT'S A VERY COOL PIC:thumbsup:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Saturday after a little hike a bike*


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*Mid road trip*

and I'm loving Snowmass' new gravity line!









The wife gets some too!


----------



## Offspring (Jan 29, 2006)

Dusty Trail...


----------



## john lloyd (Sep 1, 2011)

*rainy beach ride*

these pix were taken at Unisan, Quezon, Philippines


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Welcome to the street...*

First "big" wall ride in a decade...


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

robncircus said:


> I don't have much time left before deployment so some guys from the team hosted a killer MTB ride for me this AM. I'm the fat one in back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I think I passed y'all around the time this was taken! Up on dirt Mulholland, no? Can't remember exactly which junction though . . . I shoulda stopped!


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

Old car on the local trail...


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Challenging!*

Challenging!


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

*Case of the missing AZT*

Well, it says I'm on the trail, but I just don't see it.....


----------



## gunnirider (Jun 6, 2008)

Big Vert!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*Singlespeed y Sandias*


----------



## bluejudad (Sep 7, 2011)

*Navajo Loop Single Track 9/3/11*

First Post... not sure if picture will upload


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

Tsali mud


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

gunnirider said:


> Big Vert!


nice shot! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

bluejudad said:


> First Post... not sure if picture will upload


Nice! Gotta be Navajo Lake - Utah?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i wussed out. but mostly because it was soaking wet and slimy. i'd like to think i'll ride it when i return on a dry day....like to think...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> i wussed out. but mostly because it was soaking wet and slimy. i'd like to think i'll ride it when i return on a dry day....like to think...


I wanna go there... Now !


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Barre VT. thats just the beginning. apparently the trail is full of crazy bridges, much worse than that.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> Barre VT. thats just the beginning. apparently the trail is full of crazy bridges, much worse than that.


Where's that at more exactly ?


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

*Not exactly a RIDE..*

...but good and worthwhile fun. Otero Canyon, Albuquerque, NM


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

another ten mile after work sprint through one of san francisco's urban MTB playgrounsd, golden gate park...


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

sm100


----------



## BertoManfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Local Urban park adventure


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Three pints of Coopers Pale Ale


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

I should stop during my commute and enjoy this view more often.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

my daily commute as recorded on an android app called my tracks...


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

251 said:


> Three pints of Coopers Pale Ale


Coopers Mmmmmm. Green at Melrose?


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*The S/O enjoying the goods on Teton Pass this week*


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

mikeb said:


> my daily commute as recorded on an android app called my tracks...


you commute on the 280, you ride fast:thumbsup: Personally i would have to change that up a bit and hit the s track through sutro but then again i suppose a commute means work and not so much recreation


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Not my autograph










Marko


----------



## nateeprasan (Mar 18, 2011)

*Goddamn Hot and Heavy*

Goddamn hot and heavy bike above Valley of the Gods - Utah.


----------



## calcobra98 (Jul 20, 2011)

Vancemac said:


> Braving the harsh winter conditions.


Nice... Where is this?


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Santa Monica Mtns.?


----------



## BertoManfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Bridge to nowhere (flooding) still an awesome ride


----------



## Rusty_Venture (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

BertoManfred said:


> Bridge to nowhere (flooding) still an awesome ride


I'm surprised I recognized that place as Cronomer/Algonquin park. Did you just finish riding Cronomer Hill?

This water crossing apparently wasn't there before, according to my guide.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

fast


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*Flowers*

and a creepy smile


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

another long-ish weekend ride on the 'cross; no photos, just a screenshot from the my tracks android app...


----------



## BertoManfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Varaxis said:


> I'm surprised I recognized that place as Cronomer/Algonquin park. Did you just finish riding Cronomer Hill?
> 
> This water crossing apparently wasn't there before, according to my guide.


Na i was thrying to cut across the field to get to algonquin park but it was flooded like crazy. How is conomer hill? Are you talking about the firetower park? Or that tiny trail entrance by machine shop on gardnertown rd?


----------



## Lead-Sled (Mar 9, 2010)

High Sierra wild flowers.


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

*Teton Views*

I'm lucky to live 1/2 hour drive from biking like this....


----------



## -chs- (Oct 15, 2010)

Close encounter


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Welcome to my gravity pump track 

15 set of 8" drops at every 8 feet going at 30 km/h. Gravity pump track.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Bermy*

Carving some dual slalom course, technically my second to last ride but I don't have any pictures from the xc yet.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Yesterday up the Wild Mustang Trail in the Tortolitas I learned to look up a little more often when climbing steep loose stuff. This guy, withdrawing after a little standoff between us, was just a wee bit too close for comfort...


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Sunny

Imgp3823 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*run to the hill*

perhaps I like climb


----------



## ZigaK (Sep 9, 2009)

David C said:


> Welcome to my gravity pump track
> 
> 15 set of 8" drops at every 8 feet going at 30 km/h. Gravity pump track.


hey, there's a skinny on the left of the drop
and there's another on the right
sure they're not high from the ground, but still


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

EPIC.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

ZigaK said:


> hey, there's a skinny on the left of the drop
> and there's another on the right
> sure they're not high from the ground, but still


Don't worry, I was dead center on each drops, making sure my ride get the most out of it 

But those skinny are great for going uphill 

David


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeze.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

idyllic Spring afternoon, cruising the woods


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

i wonder if i can get up enough speed to jump off the golden gate bridge onto this ocean cruiser and stowaway to alaska or someplace?


----------



## Reptile (Mar 31, 2005)

West Elks summer sweetness


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Boyz of summer.


----------



## rideondirt (Jun 13, 2011)

29er-pshaw. 16" wheels is how to roll.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Three Brits in town for one day to ride at The Source, Repack, with a local, that would be me. See if you can pick out the American.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I forgot my helmet


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Repack Rider said:


> Three Brits in town for one day to ride at The Source, Repack, with a local, that would be me. See if you can pick out the American.


Those Brits must be triplets - who all shop at the same LBS where they had a "three for two" offer on biking gear :thumbsup:


----------



## saint urho (Aug 24, 2011)

RONA MS Mountain Bike Tour Hinton Alberta

Single Track - Downhill by Saint Urho, on Flickr


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

The weather in Vegas has been great the past few days.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Camoflage?.... Not!


----------



## Shawnee 1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Lassen


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Shawnee 1 said:


> Lassen


That's some big cats


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

if it steers funny, it's not my fault. Really.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*ABQ Foothills Trail at sunset*


----------



## galleta loco (Feb 7, 2011)

An insatiable thirst for the passion


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Does heaven have flag? I think so...Oh wait..just the clouds


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Ride past this regularly on the climb up the fireroad to the dirt. This is the remains of the main entry gate to a purported former Nazi camp here in Los Angeles called Murphy Ranch. Charles Manson and his family also reportedly set up shop here for a little while . . . . there are quite a few ruins behind the gate.


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

OO7 said:


> Ride past this regularly on the climb up the fireroad to the dirt. This is the remains of the main entry gate to a purported former Nazi camp here in Los Angeles called Murphy Ranch. Charles Manson and his family also reportedly set up shop here for a little while . . . . there are quite a few ruins behind the gate.


Have you ever been inside it?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Hole in the ground, Truckee...awesome day!


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Atop Georgia Pass on the Colorado Trail today, ~11750ft above sea level.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

i need to move to Colorado


----------



## shoryuken (Mar 24, 2008)

Warm up run with my new Reign X1 custom build with Van 180 rc2 down to the local bmx track :thumbsup:









Love this bike!


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

The view before riding down Reddish Knob in Harrisonburg, VA :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

break time - throwing rocks in creek with my 2.5 year old during his first 'hilly' MTB ride


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

taking a rest


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

What an amazing day to be on the bike in NJ


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Pinhook River, Wakulla County, FL


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*First time in a park in years...*










Self Portrait on my new DJ


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Enjoying the view...


----------



## NoHg (Apr 4, 2007)

Some Colorado Pass. I forget which ones are which. I do remember I tried to take a nap at the top and the Bighorn Sheep were making so much noise, it wasn't prudent at that juncture.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

giving the 26" hardtail some love...


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

the proper imagery from tonight's sunset ride...


----------



## Tanax (Jul 21, 2011)

near Moscow


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

brunomu said:


> taking a rest


I love how trail dogs always seem to be impatient when you're resting. "What's wrong with you? There's more trail out there, let's go!"


----------



## assas1n (Sep 28, 2009)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> I love how trail dogs always seem to be impatient when you're resting. "What's wrong with you? There's more trail out there, let's go!"


Hahahaha good one 
+1 rep !!


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

mikeb said:


> the proper imagery from tonight's sunset ride...


Sweet fork decoration Mike. Paint or tape? I did the same "Rally 'round the red, gold, black and green" paint with my first set of suspension forks. Too bad they were 1st generation Scotts and bent after a month...


----------



## d-bug (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

Just got back from 6 days of camping and biking in south idaho.

Here's a shot with no mountains, no rivers, no people, no hills, no turns. So much nothing it was one of my favorite rides of the year.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

I <3 summer in Az


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

Wasabi gap, Elden Mtn, Flagstaff AZ


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

A good way to flip a shitty day on it's head.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

DurtGurl said:


> Wasabi gap, Elden Mtn, Flagstaff AZ


Sweet pic DG.


----------



## kylethekatkiller (Feb 28, 2009)

shorner said:


> viewtastic--Salem, VA


Overgrown. Lost. --Radford, VA


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

the malboro valley, ajusco mexico city.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

These blue mountains are The Blue Mountains but over this hill there's The Greater Blue Mountains ... good fire trails.










Warren.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

The wildflowers this Spring are amazing!


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Took the ancient bike on a ride. Wow, this made me smile so much.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Quite tranquil at 7.36am...


Untitled_Panorama2 by J5BWS, on Flickr


----------



## nre7766 (Feb 14, 2011)

Great sunset ride in the AZ desert.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

BBT in Las Vegas, NV


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Demotivation


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

Wild Wassa said:


> These blue mountains are The Blue Mountains but over this hill there's The Greater Blue Mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That's a great Pic. Are those the blue mountains in washington>?


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Ulvsjöslingan, Nacka, Stockholm, Sweden, one of the best 5K loops I have ever ridden.










Realizing the iPhone has a terrible dynamic range and can't handle high contrast situations very well.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

bridger said:


> Wow! That's a great Pic. Are those the blue mountains in washington>?


Australia, outside of Sydney. Very nice area. I never seem to be able to take nice pics, especially not as nice as WW's.


----------



## SilkMoneyLove (Nov 1, 2010)

This got me stoked at the trail head. Thanks IMBA folks for making my local a better ride!


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

Caught after dark with .5mi of climbing and 4mi of chunky downhill singletrack to go, full of 1' drops and rock gardens. This is gonna get interesting.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Rode up to the end of a new local trail being built near me yesterday, and discovered the stash of tools left there for the next work shift. They are doing a great job, so I left a little message, didn't have pen or paper...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## vanessa.gill (Sep 26, 2011)

*nice*

that's cool


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

i deserved it for not riding for a week.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*It finally feels like fall*

And I had Mt. Tam to myself today.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I've been riding this in my yard lately. Lots of fun.


----------



## fda47 (Aug 26, 2009)

Kingdom Trails .... Son scoping out the west side of Darling Hill Rd. Taken from Heaven's Bench


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Off Mon  / [email protected] N.FL trail, saw 25+deer/0 people & mexican after = yummy!


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Brushy

IMGP3905e by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

first night ride in three years, thankful that the venerable old niterider still works somewhat...


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Gooseberry Mesa at 1:19am...


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

Big South Fork in TN.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Got out to explore more on a trail only a few miles from my house. Fell three times...it was a great day.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

proud of my 2.5 year old....


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Last night, in Trumbull.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

David C said:


> Where's that at more exactly ?


That's at Millstone Hill in East Barre, VT


----------



## rjrodney (Apr 17, 2008)

On the way up to Jones Downhill / Cap'n Jacks in Colorado Springs.


----------



## yourideit (Jan 18, 2009)

got smoked on the climb today to hardesty today


----------



## justinhot996 (May 21, 2011)

perfect mountain topping


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice ride yesterday afternoon :thumbsup:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

....!


IMAG4460 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Road, dirt, gravel, trail. Love my Fargo. 
Thanks for the negative vibes! Link was busted!


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I didn't even eat it...


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

Fall in the Black Hills


----------



## sqwill (Sep 25, 2011)

Some of these landscapes are mindblowingly cool.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

pitanan said:


> Off Mon  / [email protected] N.FL trail, saw 25+deer/0 people & mexican after = yummy!


To the person who left me my first neg. rep (anonymous of course) for this post:

It's all good


----------



## ZigaK (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry but this picture is sooo bad, you'll get tons of neg rep for this one.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

Resting (cause I'm weak)


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

First time riding here. 26.412274,127.767943









-Chris


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Early morning solo ride in Coldspring, TX...


----------



## stangbang (Oct 28, 2010)

Gotta get to the trailhead somehow...


----------



## YellowToys (Jun 20, 2011)

...oh yea, the tornado...gonna be a long 15 miles...


----------



## calcobra98 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sweet Pictures....


----------



## calcobra98 (Jul 20, 2011)

CBRsteve said:


> Early morning solo ride in Coldspring, TX...


Very Nice picture.... Fantasy like....


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

clouds from the first rain storm of the season obscuring the top of mt tam during my SS ride over the bridge and back this afternoon... ...


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

squishy! w00t!! this thing is freakin' awesome.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMG_1968 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

70 mile pave, dirt, gravel, brevet, lots of wind, rain, mud, and the mountains are hiding.


----------



## Low_ (Mar 31, 2011)

cerro alto peak


----------



## slowandlow (Jun 6, 2004)

Colorado ........


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Nuts...



Brevard's White Squirrel on Pilot Rock Trail Pisgah National Forest.


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

color


----------



## slowandlow (Jun 6, 2004)

Aspen passion ....


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Large American Balls by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Post ride, while warming and drying off to check in returning riders.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

a mountain bike and dog nothing better


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for the free bike Peter I, now my wife and I can ride together again.
db


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Elk were bugling, too.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Drop.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Visited several Travelling Stock Reserves on the Southern Tablelands of New South Wales this past weekend ... and saw Shaun the sheep.










Warren.


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Footpaths are black diamonds here in Australia.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Wild Wassa said:


> Visited several Travelling Stock Reserves on the Southern Tablelands of New South Wales this past weekend ... and saw Shaun the sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful picture... which one's Shaun?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Fall in Park City is worth the 2200' of climbing... eventually.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMAG0206 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

No whining. Cold and wet here, again.


----------



## AntiNSA (Oct 29, 2009)

after ride with kids in panyu guangdong, china. looking at your pics are better.....10 years in china.. passion forever/


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

MTB, Steel & Argentina


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

Gonna clean it this time...


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

I sat next to and had lunch with this fella on the side of the trail.


----------



## MTB Woody (Aug 3, 2010)

*Fall riding in the great Northwest*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB Woody (Aug 3, 2010)

*More from my fall playground*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Yesterday in Saja-Besaya Natural Park, near Ucieda, Cantabria, Spain


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Earned.


----------



## Shawnee 1 (Feb 15, 2011)

After a hard xc ride, Mr B puts on a show.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Little Big Econlockhatchee central fl HUGE gators live here


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Sunday on the Cochie Spring Trail near Tucson. Sun just coming up over the ridgeline above...


----------



## 5foldtravel (Oct 5, 2011)

*pics*

Great pictures...


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

dark


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

My secret place


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

Early morning start: sunrise and coffee, perfect (bikes and tent out of shot to the left)
MORE HERE + words on our little camping weekend


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

robdeanhove said:


> Early morning start: sunrise and coffee, perfect (bikes and tent out of shot to the left)
> MORE HERE + words on our little camping weekend


Love the blog Rob, looks like some nice weather in the UK lately!


----------



## tuffgrrl (Sep 21, 2011)

*smiling after fall*


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

Happy trail dog!


----------



## YellowToys (Jun 20, 2011)

*Long Lunch Ride Today*

No, not the Sierra Nevada, Santa Cruz or Sangre de Cristo mountains, but I'll take what I can get in the midst of a metro area of 5.2 million people in the New South.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

*Phoenix Mountain Preserve*

Funny how I drive closer to the city to ride chunky trails...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

ADKs, Lake Champlain by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## b1rdie (Mar 11, 2011)

Atibaia, SP, Brazil.

this is my home town










and a secret place I was, just two weeks ago


----------



## dubshooter (Oct 5, 2011)

After one of my last rides in Colorado, way too long ago. Always liked this picture for some reason.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

b1rdie said:


> and a secret place I was, just two weeks ago


Looks like Porcupine Rim to me...

MTBP


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

b1rdie said:


> and a secret place I was, just two weeks ago


Not so secret to anyone in the U.S.


----------



## 0010 0110 (Sep 20, 2011)

Riding a Teck 4300 out in the Dona Dna trials in Las Cruces, New Mexico in a Friday afternoon.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## t2091 (Jul 7, 2011)

Photo I shot of my cousin.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Manpri season!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Just me and my bud, out for a quick ride around town.


----------



## dieselfuel (Mar 5, 2011)

5mi or so around the neighborhood yesterday morning to watch the sunrise.


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

Great weather in Okinawa today!


----------



## SByota (Jul 25, 2011)

Guad Trail, Big Sycamore Canyon SoCal


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

front squish and gears... feels nice!!


----------



## kzlucas (Apr 12, 2011)

lots of great pics on here. Thanks for sharing the stoke.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*It's Fleet Week!*

Bright sun, perfect dirt, great views and Blue Angels at practice


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

a week off the bike due to a bum knee, then get back on the bike having a great time, trying to jump off things...and this happens. had to walk on out!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> a week off the bike due to a bum knee, then get back on the bike having a great time, trying to jump off things...and this happens. had to walk on out!


That's the kind of thing that turns you down a bit... Hope you get it fix to get the weekend riding !


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

NicoleB28 said:


> a week off the bike due to a bum knee, then get back on the bike having a great time, trying to jump off things...and this happens. had to walk on out!


Someone broke into your house and threw-up Crank Bros. stuff on your bike?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i know not everybody is a fan, but its working out quite well for me!


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Solo night ride on vintage steel.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

scrublover said:


> Someone broke into your house and threw-up Crank Bros. stuff on your bike?


CBs components ROCK!!! Work well, last long, look great and they back their stuff 100%.:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## inason (Oct 8, 2011)

*Post #1*

I have to post 5 times before I can ask a question in the brake forum, so ... nice pics. sorry to clog this thread... :madman:


----------



## AZ Desert Dweller (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful day in October


----------



## JerryW (Nov 18, 2008)

Autumn has arrived in Illinois.


----------



## Pininfarina599 (May 1, 2011)

Biggest rock ive ever seen in my life. Bigger then my house. From Southern Illinois.


----------



## Pininfarina599 (May 1, 2011)

Snapshot of my life. Southern Illinois.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

*White and wet.*









Crashed into a creek about half an hour after this photo was taken, and had to ride 14 miles back to town.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Blue!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

johnlh said:


> Crashed into a creek about half an hour after this photo was taken, and had to ride 14 miles back to town.


Where are you? I sympathise... looks bloody cold...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMAG0282 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Stunning colors today.


IMAG0277 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

better my buddy's the helmet than his head...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Mr. Smoothy is smoothe. I've gotta' work on this one - normally it's just a drop.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Screw You Snow *


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

rockerc said:


> Where are you? I sympathise... looks bloody cold...


East of Laramie, WY. This photo was taken about halfway between the start and aid station 1 of the Laramie Enduro 111k course (aka Windy Windy).

I wasn't in too much pain, until I began the descent into town.


----------



## Pain Freak (Dec 31, 2003)

70 miles in to a century


----------



## Locojay (Feb 22, 2011)

Popped above the fog layer while the sun was just a few minutes in the sky.


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

brado1 said:


> Nuts...
> 
> 
> 
> Brevard's White Squirrel on Pilot Rock Trail Pisgah National Forest.


That is just scary lookin.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

*Road ride today*


----------



## deepat (Sep 9, 2011)

It was great!


----------



## Godfather1138 (Aug 13, 2011)

Had a great 10 mile ride with my girls yesterday that was topped off by watching our 8 year old ride a couple of man made features over and over without fear or failure (both big steps forward for her).


----------



## Dr.Duke (Mar 5, 2011)

Parenzana trail, Istra, Croatia
It was a 70km (43mile) ride and the best in a while


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

1 km to the top of Cruz de Fuentes Pass, Cantabria, Spain. Finally i rode 93 kms this morning, in my first day of holidays!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

Should have given Jumpingpound Ridge another day or two to clear...


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

Fun ride in San Juan, Argentina


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*Hero dirt...*

...and rippin' descents on Mount Hood Eastside


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Mtn bike Cherry broken on one of my fav roadie/ tri dorks....


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

^^^

Woah! Hell of a drop there!


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Leaving behind some wide tracks in the mud.


----------



## zigzag84 (Apr 15, 2009)

From South France : Cassis :thumbsup:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMAG0327 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

still unsure about this...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*sometime*

there's a puncture ( damn the kenda tires !!!! )


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

bmike said:


> IMAG0327 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!! You win, for now. You should submit that picture to Bike magazine.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## el siege (Sep 2, 2010)

First ride of October. Aspens Poppin'. A-10 loop in Edwards, CO.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Lucky fly...


----------



## Phil129 (Jul 22, 2011)

Its a long way to the top if you wanna rock and roll.
White Mesa, NM


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Perfect conditions in Moab. :thumbsup:


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you Outerbike. :rockon:


----------



## TyranT (Mar 30, 2011)

My bike became my tent pole


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Family ride around Angel Island with some friends from germany. Made it back to the last boat just in time! :thumbsup:



My wife is extra credit hawt in cycling knickers, I tell ya!

Okay, I'm gonna cheat... two pictures:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

what i think is the residue of a missile test of some sort over the pacific ocean as seen from the coastal fire road in the marin headlands at about 7:15 pm tuesday, 11 Oct 2011...


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

Me and the best riding partner ever! Crappy cell phone camera, sorry.


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

Rigid!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleferd (Jun 28, 2011)

I ride at the local spot 3-5 times a week and I always see these 7 kittens that are being mothered by a skunk. The kittens follow it everywhere. I've seen them in several different spots on the trails and I was finally able to get a decent shot of them.


----------



## Thomas266 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have seen similar thing ))


----------



## 2DMaxLST (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

To 2DMaxLST: You Bastard!!!


Is that an arch right through the rock I see on the right?


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Mark, in reverie by fnagrom, on Flickr

Morgan


----------



## 2DMaxLST (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking at this thread is like being on vacation. I guess I should contribute. 
High Altitude:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

this was my reaction to a stranger crouching in the woods taking my pic. haha, he was just adding it to his pics of the nearby mtb festival.


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

Nothing out of the ordinary

2011-09-21_17-53-52_46 by Beakjones, on Flickr


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

edray said:


> Rigid!


Bontrager OR?


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Columbus Day on the Shenandoah Trail, VA.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

taking off from work early to attend to some important personal matters then going on a nice two and a half hour ride on the SS...


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Not really my LAST ride, but the last PIC on a ride I took . . . San Vicente Mtn. Park, on top of the LAUSD 96 NIKE Missile Tower.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Awesome autumn day, put up some signs for the NMES Zuni Mountains 100 which happens tomorrow.


----------



## shopvac (Jun 6, 2011)

there are some sweet pictures in here.


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

Everything ready for the early morning ride, hope I didn't forget anything.​


----------



## matt00mck (Jan 16, 2011)

Getting it done early, home before the kids wake up :thumbsup:


----------



## slyfink (Apr 15, 2004)

nice day


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

Scenic:


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

*First ride on the new bike, Fun..*


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

It would be even more fun if you take those reflectors off.


----------



## lovetranquillity (Apr 13, 2010)

*Taking a break*

After about 4 1/2 hours of riding looking out at the lake.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

This horse talks whinny wants to.










Warren.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Racing the sunset...


----------



## gs46 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ouch!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

great saturday ride in desierto de los leones, you can even see mexico city (the south part) far away.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

hardtailkid said:


> It would be even more fun if you take those reflectors off.


I guarentee you that he would have no more fun with his reflectors off than on


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

JSumner13 said:


> I guarentee you that he would have no more fun with his reflectors off than on


I was joking.

Don't taze me bro.


----------



## Canonite (Oct 11, 2011)

Rice paddies in front of Jirisan (South Korea's highest mountain range) yesterday...such an amazing ride:


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

trying a new trail in Lamasón, Cantabria, Spain


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

hardtailkid said:


> I was joking.
> 
> Don't taze me bro.


I was joking too....sorry, it's hard to show emotion through text. Should have put a smilie at the end


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

20K of a low speed root, rock, and mud beating to pull out my iPhone and snap a pic.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

slyfink said:


> nice day


Camp Fortune?


----------



## ratherbmtbiking (Sep 16, 2008)

*Morning Ride Ready to go !*

GO RIDE!
ej


----------



## screamingeagle3 (Apr 28, 2010)

*Greetings from east europa*


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

First mtb race, Tour of the White Mountains 60 miler....DFL! Yeah!


From ToWM 2011


----------



## Canonite (Oct 11, 2011)

screamingeagle3 said:


>


Cool...where is that? I was born in Hungary


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Aspen corridor, Zuni Mountains, NW New Mexico


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

NicoleB28 said:


> this was my reaction to a stranger crouching in the woods taking my pic. haha, he was just adding it to his pics of the nearby mtb festival.


yeah, sure he was.......


----------



## screamingeagle3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Canonite said:


> Cool...where is that? I was born in Hungary


hi

In Croatia,its partly ornithological reservation on outside of town Zagreb...its name is 
Crna Mlaka


----------



## Patagrande (Jul 26, 2010)

Shhhhhh! She is sleeping...


----------



## PeterMarv (Jan 14, 2011)

freeskier46 said:


> First mtb race, Tour of the White Mountains 60 miler....DFL! Yeah!
> 
> 
> From ToWM 2011


DFL > DNF

Good work man!:thumbsup:


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Rode the Flume Trail for the first time on Saturday with my brother and sister-in-law. Total ride time was just over 4hrs and moving time was 2:45hrs. Met a great group of hikers and actually sat and chatted with them for about 30 minutes. Highest elevation and second longest ride for me at 23 miles and close to 9000'. Great ride and cant wait to do it again!!!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

PeterMarv said:


> DFL > DNF
> 
> Good work man!:thumbsup:


or Dead F****** Last


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

bsieb said:


> or Dead F****** Last


That's still better than DNF


----------



## ACICAR (Apr 24, 2011)

*Riding in Isla Margarita my new Ibis Tranny*

Here is my last ride on my new ibis tranny, Cardon Beach, Isla Margarita; Venezuela


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

*I stopped to have a beer, when I looked back...*

Sunset over Alunite, Boulder City NV.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

bsieb said:


> or Dead F****** Last


...or DOA


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

Riding while taking photographs.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

One thing this thread has shown me / reminded me is why I ride on the dirt . . . there are so many simply stunning and beautiful places that you just simply can't get to by car or road bike, and hiking is just too damn slow.

It has also shown me that I need to start bike-packing.


----------



## Canonite (Oct 11, 2011)

screamingeagle3 said:


> hi
> 
> In Croatia,its partly ornithological reservation on outside of town Zagreb...its name is
> Crna Mlaka


Ah very cool...I've known a few people who have visited Croatia and they have all loved it! :thumbsup:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

forgot the pack
one crappy cell phone picture
short laps no bottle










(yeah, it's not one line, but hey, i'm the guy who started the thread, so i'm going to break the rules.)


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

*Dead effin' Last is right...*



bsieb said:


> or Dead F****** Last


Winner! ^^^ I was so stoked to cross the finish line, placement meant nothing. In fact, I kind of relished my position that day after sliding under the two cutoffs times by 'zero' & 'two' minutes at the 40 & 49 miles aid stations respectively. Perhaps next year I'll try and beat someone across the line!


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

There's always issues with traffic in my neighbourhood.










Warren.


----------



## ratherbmtbiking (Sep 16, 2008)

Winners Always Finish !
Great Job !
ej


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

At the top of Phillip's Ridge in Jackson Hole after the first snow of the season.

I kid you not, the bike is completely balancing itself upright on the rock.


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

Smith Rock near Redmond OR - incredible.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

hydrogeek said:


> Smith Rock near Redmond OR - incredible.


stunning view! very cool photo! :thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Hardcore Spaghetti !


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

Crisp









5am-7am ride: Long climb in the dark, heard elk bugling.
3:30-6:30pm ride: Started in light clothing and got over heated on the same climb, put on 50 pounds of clothing, rode some great singletrack, saw a few friends, took the interstate back home, because it got dark and cold, rode around the aftermath of a fatal truck accident while my friends sat stranded in their cars. Worth every second.


----------



## YellowToys (Jun 20, 2011)

rode it like it was my birthday (because it was)


----------



## cleon (Oct 30, 2010)

Getting ready to ride and saw this in my yard...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

cleon said:


> Getting ready to ride and saw this in my yard...


What is it with the weird body proportions ?


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

sweet singletrack


----------



## madmarmot (Jul 10, 2011)

hydrogeek said:


> Smith Rock near Redmond OR - incredible.


 Nice pic!


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

Land Bridge, trail over the interstate.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

Food chain.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

msimmons said:


> Food chain.


 bye bye birdie


----------



## screamingeagle3 (Apr 28, 2010)

going home from work


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Night preride for a enduro this weekend. Hehe


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

I heart wide bars.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Foot deep leaves made finding the trail today hard in places.


----------



## Low_ (Mar 31, 2011)

found some fun jumps today


----------



## ADSR (Feb 22, 2011)

Thameth said:


> Largest version I have.... enjoy!


I didn't think anything would be rad enough to replace "Nighthawks" by Edward Hopper as my desktop. Bravo, sir.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

3rd fastest time on a local trail via Strava. My goal is to get #1 by next Friday before I leave for deployment overseas.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Leafy and crunchy.


----------



## wandr (Nov 9, 2004)

*I sure was hungry!*


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Sharing the single track.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

Whoa! Stay away from that one.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

*And yes, that's a seat tube clamp xD*

Spoons.


----------



## Delirious (Jun 12, 2011)

Gettin' a little muddy.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

*New bike: first ride*










Today I did the Laramie Enduro course on the new Orbea Alma that I picked up at VeloSwap yesterday. Had a good sized tree blow down right behind me as I was riding the windy windey section. Thankfully, it missed me by about 30feet, and only the tip of the tree made it to the trail.

I love my new bike!


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

first race...pure frickin awesomeness.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Perfect day as the season winds down. Forecast is for winter storm to hit Wednesday.


----------



## cleon (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice! Which trail is it?



sgltrak said:


> Perfect day as the season winds down. Forecast is for winter storm to hit Wednesday.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

cleon said:


> Nice! Which trail is it?


Spring Creek Trail - Horsetooth Mountain Park west of Fort Collins, CO


----------



## girgl (Sep 16, 2010)

it was getting dark
screenshots from gopro filmed in 960P 30fps,


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Here kitty kitty


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*Post ride "fuel"*

Ninkasi IPA under that head


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

Almost get hit by a bus


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Colorful


Imgp0104e2 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Perfect Tahoe fall day


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

First race I'm hooked


----------



## aeros (Aug 14, 2011)

Gibbs Lake WA.


----------



## COTarHeel (Apr 30, 2011)

Like sgltrak I got some miles in before snow hits the Front Range this week.


----------



## girgl (Sep 16, 2010)

yep,
yesterday


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Joe Steel said:


> Here kitty kitty


I wish I could see a nice cat in real life. There's rumors that somebody's seen a Lynx in the nearby woods. I've understood that our European variety is bigger than the American ones.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Bilirubin said:


> Whoa! Stay away from that one.


Ha! Definitely! According to the Wiki entry about them, the last batch of antivenin just expired, and the drug companies do not want to spend 5 to 10 million developing more as the 15 to 25 bite cases each year do not make it profitable enough... You would think that someone will spend the dough? You would hope!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

COTarHeel said:


> Like sgltrak I got some miles in before snow hits the Front Range this week.


Enjoy while you can! I do not envy all of you who are looking at the riding season coming to an end. If anyone is jonesing for rides, Tucson is open all year! Best time of the year coming up...


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Fantastic fall weather here in Iowa.


----------



## screamingeagle3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice one....

riding along river bed......priceless  :thumbsup:


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

screamingeagle3 said:


> Nice one....
> 
> riding along river bed......priceless  :thumbsup:


Thanks. I love riding along the river. This trail is about 7 miles of snaking single track right next to the river. Not much for technical difficulty but great scenery and wildlife.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

rockerc said:


> Ha! Definitely! According to the Wiki entry about them, the last batch of antivenin just expired, and the drug companies do not want to spend 5 to 10 million developing more as the 15 to 25 bite cases each year do not make it profitable enough... You would think that someone will spend the dough? You would hope!


Death Panels!


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)

Farewell to Fall.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Low_ said:


> found some fun jumps today


I take it that you live in SLO


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Working the kinks out of the new ride, and working the kinks out of myself from a nasty head cold.


----------



## ruxin (Jan 30, 2011)

nice drop!


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

End of 38 mile solo ride on JEM (Hurricane, UT)


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Flakes falling on us yesterday afternoon. Awoke to a foot of snow this morning.


----------



## YellowToys (Jun 20, 2011)

*Food Trucks*

Quick 8-mile lunchtime ride on the citybike because it is 44 degrees warmer here than in Denver*










* I am always envious of riding the Front Range and miss it - alot. But a friend and coworker went to Denver yesterday for a conference. I prepped him for things to do in the fall sun. None of which involved backup options for 23-degree windchill and schlepping around in a foot of wet snow. He missed record temps by a few days and will miss the return to the 60s by a few more. Yes, I miss CO weather :thumbsup:


----------



## screamingeagle3 (Apr 28, 2010)

That`s a beer can  :thumbsup:


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

*New bike!!!!!! X29er 1*


----------



## YellowToys (Jun 20, 2011)

screamingeagle3 said:


> That`s a beer can  :thumbsup:


Sadly, just a giant AZ Iced Tea in can. It was a workday. It is after 5p so it is not now, however...


----------



## Bow To The Robots (Oct 26, 2011)

Simply spectacular.


----------



## JackFromNC (Dec 24, 2003)

Sorry for breaking the rules, but here's three.







</img>







</img>







</img>


----------



## steadyflow (Apr 25, 2006)

S......is for Sandywash.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Always take the fork on the trail.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*Today's\tonight's ride*

Despite that it was a rail-trail on the CX and not singletrack on the SS,it was awesome because of my riding partner (more on it in my blog,see sig)...









OK,two pics this time,just to show the darkness of the time when we got back,LOL!


----------



## trekterror (Sep 5, 2011)

My first ride on my first bike!


----------



## screamingeagle3 (Apr 28, 2010)

trekterror said:


> My first ride on my first bike!


welcome to the REAL WORLD!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coopie (Dec 2, 2005)

Dropp'n in.


----------



## ultracranksprocketneck (Mar 7, 2011)

<3 Fall in NH


----------



## Handles (Apr 25, 2010)

You wouldn't think that it's nearly summer in Australia


----------



## nre7766 (Feb 14, 2011)

I was "sick" on Friday so instead of going into the office I went here:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

nre7766 said:


> I was "sick" on Friday so instead of going into the office I went here:


 I hate those days when you just feel like dirt.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

nre7766 said:


> I was "sick" on Friday so instead of going into the office I went here:


Looks like your psyclic healer recommended something cranky.


----------



## ex-a-miner (Oct 29, 2011)

I still can't post pictures for some reason.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Fawg!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i love riding in northern california...


----------



## MTBiker483 (Oct 7, 2008)

Sharing the bike...


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

This little guy was much more benign than your little friend there ^

Imgp40533e by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

After a foot of snow on Wednesday and 3 days of temps in the 60's, the trails are a bit sloppy so I had to resort to riding the skinny tires. Still found dirt, though!


----------



## t2091 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ride after class.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

My vacation perfection!


----------



## xKALECx (Oct 23, 2011)

My first post to the boards. Chilly in Louisiana but not chilly enough. Tried to get the bike in the picture for a clearer pic, but he swam away....


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

24hrs of Moab. My kid heading out on a lap:


----------



## girgl (Sep 16, 2010)

*no whining*

---


----------



## Shawnee 1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Handbasket arch. so il


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Amazing view...nothing like that in Miami... The ocean maybe but hard to ride a bike on water...


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

mv /dev/null


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks like a nice ride...Enjoy the AIR !!!


----------



## klay (Feb 23, 2006)

Sometimes it's OK to be behind the camera


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Racing the sunset after work tonight*










- self portrait/video still -


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

From last week. Need to get back out again.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Clackity-clack for the last 2 miles!!


From AZT - Gila River North


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

MTBiker483 said:


> Sharing the bike...
> View attachment 649862


Me thinks he wins. :madman:


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Beautiful November morning in Newfoundland. Also, it looks like my 2 year-old has gotten his dirty little mitts on my camera lens.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

super epic ride today up to 6 hours, perfect wheather can´t stop riding i want more.


----------



## Loz2e (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice shot!


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Don't fall right!


----------



## Bill-E-BoB (Jul 15, 2011)

Just out looking for the Blair Witch.


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

doug_basquemtb.com said:


> Don't fall right!
> https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6095/6286824040_3202df1952_z.jpg


I did'nt


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Indian summer


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Bill-E-BoB said:


> Just out looking for the Blair Witch.


Oh crap!!!! I think you found her!!!!!!!!:eekster:

:eekster: :eekster:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*fruits in the wood*

don't eat


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

great day :thumbsup:!!!


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

No one on the trails but me, my bike, and the leaves


----------



## Tmann1 (Nov 5, 2011)

*Will Sullivan Cycling hooked my up with this bad boy. Eats trails for breakfast.*


----------



## Tmann1 (Nov 5, 2011)

*Will Sullivan Cycling hooked me up with this bad boy. Eats trails for breakfast.*

View attachment 651178


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Tmann1 said:


> View attachment 651178


I couldn't help notice...


----------



## Tax-Man (Sep 29, 2007)

Night passion.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

SoCal trails in November - my wife leading the way.










November 5, 2011


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Enjoying the weather while it last.


----------



## hkebird (Oct 25, 2009)

Favorite riding partner on a crisp November afternoon


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i didnt take this pic, but the northeast got slammed with a rare snowstorm (for october) and the trails are wrecked! i tried riding today, as most of the snow has melted, but so many huge trees down, i had to turn around. next time i visit on foot, I'll try and clean some up. This gives you an idea!


----------



## xKALECx (Oct 23, 2011)

With my 12 year old son on a local trail. He loves the see-saw!


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

F*n rain lol (You can't see it but the light drizzle in Upper Bidwell Park Chico, Ca turned into a downpour)


----------



## SOILWORK (Jan 17, 2004)

56 degrees out, the sun was out and no bugs in Lincoln Woods RI


----------



## danguskhan (Aug 22, 2011)

Tax-Man said:


> Night passion.
> View attachment 651298


Kickass picture. It looks like it should be a magazine ad for a light company :thumbsup:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Fun @ Trumbull yesterday, blissfully melted clear.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Had to stop at the top of the hill to enjoy the view.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I think I might turn into a superhero soon?


----------



## themacsmith (Apr 26, 2010)

Tax-Man said:


> Night passion.
> View attachment 651298





danguskhan said:


> Kickass picture. It looks like it should be a magazine ad for a light company :thumbsup:


+1
Or Niner


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

No snow yet, but it's coming....gotta enjoy the trails while I can still see 'em.


----------



## MTB ABQ (Apr 25, 2007)

winter comes


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

A perfect day for riding on the canal towpath between the C&O Canal and the Potomac River in Maryland.


----------



## nre7766 (Feb 14, 2011)

Little bit of biking, little bit of gold mining. solid days work.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Snow in the Bradshaws.


----------



## GS833 (Sep 3, 2008)

A race from last weekend...


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

My Dog , My bike , My release


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

clockwork said:


> My Dog , My bike , My release


That's weird to say.


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

laid some fresh tracks right around the corner from my house...


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

First time in sedona last week.


----------



## phoenixR34 (Aug 22, 2011)

cw50must said:


> Had to stop at the top of the hill to enjoy the view.


Which trail is this? I recognize the mountain, and assume you're somewhere out near Las Sendas. Looks awesome..


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

phoenixR34 said:


> Which trail is this? I recognize the mountain, and assume you're somewhere out near Las Sendas. Looks awesome..


Yep its hawes loop.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

In town connecting trails eventually got me here.


----------



## myroadtoiceman (Jul 8, 2011)

Best Day Ever!


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*^^^^I haven't been to H2O Dog in a while*

This is a bit farther north, racing the sun...


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

ok, so i havnt been able to ride much after the storm. but i was having a chuckle at state of my livingroom.


----------



## themacsmith (Apr 26, 2010)

From today's ride....way too short.



Oh shoot, wasnt suppose to whine.
Oh shoot, suppose to be only one line.


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

Western NY Nov.8th and 65 deg...........perfect


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

short ride near home


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

I will clear you next year my old nemesis, until then enjoy your winter rest


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Full moon was so bright tonight that I didn't even take lights.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

The gnomes have been busy.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

I love lamp.


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

Another day of trails to myself!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

On the edge of a rock, over 30 feet tall and damn near vertical.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

The answer to the question that may be floating in your head from seeing the previous picture.


----------



## eringel (Jun 1, 2007)

Non-mountain biking content...my dad and I have bikes in common.


----------



## Jacknife417 (Nov 10, 2011)

Old man winter is creeping in. Enjoying ridable weather while I can.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Seat: up 
Fork: down 
65km of XC on a beautiful Saturday.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

A perfect fall day in Sedona's red dust with my lady; Best of both worlds!:thumbsup:


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanking God for helmets.


----------



## Jacknife417 (Nov 10, 2011)

IstongKowldPaRin said:


> Thanking God for helmets.


This is why I will always wear one. Yikes!


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

you want me to ride over this thing?!


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

dont look down


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

goofing around


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

November fog in the forest.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Fall colors of CNF


----------



## T-roll (Aug 4, 2011)

I am the passenger on a bicycle that rides itself.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

took my old (just fixed up) cruiser to the paved trails, then went out on the dirty stuff today, at Fort Rock, Exeter, NH.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

mid november in the marin headlands...


----------



## hazmazk (Nov 6, 2011)

new tire got dirty dirty. :thumbsup:


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Hardtailing it for 102 miles on Friday:


----------



## nre7766 (Feb 14, 2011)

I cant seem to get enough of this trail, and today on my new Yalli Screamy was the most fun I've had since last weekend when I took the 575 on the same loop - last weekend.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

After some light rain on Fri / Sat, the "Hero Dirt" came out in the Santa Monica Mtns. (Los Angeles)! I was feeling _fast!_ LOL


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Big day out exploring on the Basque coast.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

What did you find on your trails today?


----------



## Shawnee 1 (Feb 15, 2011)

A good day, with a few friends


----------



## SSkibum18 (Nov 8, 2011)

bagz007 said:


> Nice, but in the way.


I think you mean "nice butt in the way".


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Some days are more fun then others 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/justinwhall/6345237684/" title="amasadrop by jwindhall, on Flickr">







</a


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I like to ride my bike on air.


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

awesome day for a charity fund raising ride, aboard the new steed


----------



## johnblue25 (Nov 15, 2011)

here is the my last ride with my cutie motorbike :thumbsup:


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ow.


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

November night, no snow yet.


----------



## amgine (Aug 16, 2010)

^ that looks like fun.










I almost fell in the water.


----------



## tibbs.james (Nov 13, 2011)

850m climb overlooking the city on a dark raining and very windy day.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Getting away from it all. All being the f$#^&!#* leaf cover.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

fryed_1 said:


> Ow.


Man, that sheep really tore up his forshank! 


(sorry, couldn't resist :lol: )


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Passing dust shot while bike-packing across the Baldy Range of New South Wales.










Warren.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*Perfect fall weather*

For a Marin ride


----------



## XRayPunk (Apr 5, 2010)

Fun climb that gets the heart rate going.


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

I need to leave work earlier lol


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Stay frosty my friends....


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

GoingOffRoading said:


> I need to leave work earlier lol


Hey, what's up Chico buddy? I need to get home sometime and do a little mountain biking.

From this morning:


----------



## T-roll (Aug 4, 2011)

Thems that got good bike don't need no redemption.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

*LBS let me test ride a '06 RM Slayer*

Free ride for me on a nice bike


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i beat the rain on the descent but it caught me pretty early on during the climb...


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

---


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Got a 29er...


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

nre7766 said:


> I cant seem to get enough of this trail, and today on my new Yalli Screamy was the most fun I've had since last weekend when I took the 575 on the same loop - last weekend.


What trail is this? Arizona?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*there's a mtb*

on the trail.......


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

With rain in the forecast for tomorrow, we got out and road. Best part was our first ride with new riding buddies. Santa Monica Mtns. / Los Angeles.


----------



## jesseliketoride (Mar 13, 2007)

We have sharp rocks.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

El Salt said:


> With rain in the forecast for tomorrow, we got out and road. Best part was our first ride with new riding buddies. Santa Monica Mtns. / Los Angeles.


I gotta come out with you guys some time . . . y'all ride in my neck of the woods!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

jesseliketoride said:


> We have sharp rocks.


No S**t! I am struggling to see how that little sucker could possibly have done that... sure it didn't jump into the cut after it was made??!?!


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

OO7 said:


> I gotta come out with you guys some time . . . y'all ride in my neck of the woods!


Sure thing Double "O", I've followed your posts here and there. We'll hook up sometime soon! Oh and, y'all ride in *MY* neck of the woods! LOL


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

jesseliketoride said:


> We have sharp rocks.


Wow.. A good day for tubes. 
Is that the Beaver?
From all the scuffs, it appears little tread protects the sidewalls.


----------



## ADSR (Feb 22, 2011)

jmilliron said:


> Hey, what's up Chico buddy? I need to get home sometime and do a little mountain biking.
> 
> From this morning:


I hate you. I had to work. I haven't been out in about two weeks, and when the rain started up last night I died inside a little.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*Not a ride at all...*

...but still a lot of passion and commitment. Growlers Gulch build.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*saturday afternoon*

perfect day sunny and cold


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

November 20 in NJ....60 degrees. WTF? I'll take it!

Mahlon Dickerson Reservation


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Autuminal scrunchy leafy goodness:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

ok, there may end up being a whine in here. (southern nh)








the Fire Line trail at Fomba, for those who know the place.








action shot.









and this lovely image is when i crashed knee first onto a pyramid shaped rock. now my "cap" is growing a gross shredded egg. i hope i didnt damage something...its really hurting to walk right now, and i had to finish 13 more hard miles like that.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> action shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I though those nice leg warmers were to protect your knees ? You'll get back on track soon.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

no, just a fashion statement. you never know....


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> no, just a fashion statement. you never know....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Having a little fun on the new Yeti SB-95.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey Nicole that might be bursitis on your knee......Btw, nice ass on the previous page :ihih:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

newnan3 said:


> Hey Nicole that might be bursitis on your knee......Btw, nice ass on the previous page :ihih:


hahaha....men.
knee is finally shrinking with some time and ice. i took a pretty hard hit. now its just shiny and purple.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Fall.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

scrublover said:


> Fall.


Hey is this Big Creek in Roswell, GA?


----------



## chantheman84 (Sep 20, 2011)

Air time at Santos FL.:thumbsup:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

newnan3 said:


> Hey is this Big Creek in Roswell, GA?


Nope. Millers Pond in Durham, CT.


----------



## nre7766 (Feb 14, 2011)

torreyaz said:


> What trail is this? Arizona?


Yep AZ, its called Hawes. East of Phoenix off of Power Road. Super fun, I think thats either Ridgeline trail or Mine Trail either one is super fun.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

When the sun finally clears away the fog it's good to just be there.


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Yesterday in Tucson, Wild Mustang Trail goodness!


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Rewards of the trip, saturday.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Season Ender.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Same trip, but on Sunday


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

It's cool to just look at the last 5 pics and see how drastically different from each other the environment is.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Rough ride.


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

Will try again


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hope you were wearing extra chamois buttr!



toingtoing said:


> Rough ride.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

rlb81 said:


> Hope you were wearing extra chamois buttr!


No extra chamois, just the one I was wearing. Good thing after where I fell was a good 3mile descend so I just stood up all the way to the parking lot. Btw, the saddle landed hard on the roots and the part that holds the rail broke. :madman:


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Gena and Stacey levitating. Gooseberry. Photo by Nick.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Going down is more fun than going up.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

A little chilly: Super Tacky rubber doesn't stay sticky at -5C.


----------



## chantheman84 (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice and clean !


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*that thread*

is the best !!!!!
a thousand compliments to Scrublover and all members in that forum !!!!!!!!!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

*First Snow Of the year*

There's wasn't any snow a few hours ago when I went to bed... Aww...


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

Skeggs, Santa Cruz Mountains, California.


----------



## TheOuvs (Jan 10, 2011)

*Iceman 2011*

Can't wait to do it again...


----------



## suprteck (Sep 27, 2009)

Rode Appetite Seminar today, Muddy enough? lol


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

we hate flats to, let´s go.


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Big fun on the mountains today!


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

*losing focus for just one second at marion sansom park*

and you'll get hosed

OldMtnGoat


----------



## robert w (Dec 14, 2010)

Perfect day for working off Thanksgiving turkey.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

64 and Sunny in Connecticut today!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*leaf*

leaf with wheel


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Autumn singletrack colours. Good to be alive and out on a bike :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Sycamore Cyn (N.W. Los Angeles) yesterday - about 80 degrees! I thought this was November?


----------



## luretattoo (Oct 3, 2011)

*mountwood park wv*

hated to leave and go to work...


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Wild Mustang Trail, Tortolita Mtns. Tucson this morning:


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Basking in the sunshine on Lunch Rock this morning... Tortolita Mtns Tucson:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Timer-fu was off a bit yesterday.



















(yes, two pics - as the thread author, i'm feeling entitled to do so.)


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

55 degrees at night in Upstate NY, who could complain.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Early evening desert glow.


----------



## Erik MM (Apr 16, 2010)

no pics allowed yet

..traveled far to make connections, that worked, making it back to the car just before sunset and the closure of the gates...


----------



## Bernal (Nov 26, 2011)

Lots of nice rides in here...:thumbsup:


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice warm day and rugged riding:


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Epic day on clifftop singletrack.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Sure glad this was an out-n-back ride!!


From Picketpost Group ride

Arizona Trail, Passage 15 via 16, White Canyon.


----------



## Canonite (Oct 11, 2011)

oops


----------



## jimwg (Aug 7, 2010)

Who put all these rocks out here!?


----------



## ADSR (Feb 22, 2011)

Out after dark.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Love all the pics of Arizona. What a fantastic place to ride!


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

ADSR said:


> Out after dark.


Double exposure or some Photoshop weirdness?


----------



## Tanax (Jul 21, 2011)

bike tour in Thailand


----------



## Bill-E-BoB (Jul 15, 2011)

Wait, that's not a MTB...the things I do for women.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

I've got some ideas for the big slab of rock off to my left...


----------



## Phil129 (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Another camera moment on the trail.


----------



## ADSR (Feb 22, 2011)

El Salt said:


> Double exposure or some Photoshop weirdness?


My HDR app didn't align the images quite right. I think it turned out pretty neat.


----------



## T-roll (Aug 4, 2011)

*Today's Commute*

16k of pure mud.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

17 miles in and 4 more to go


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

Low battery indicator.


----------



## Flick (Sep 8, 2008)

I watched my 5 & 8 year old girls do things they knew they couldn't do.


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

^ fly? Swallow a tablespoon of peanut butter without chewing? dear god man...the suspense is killing me!


----------



## stuessyt (Aug 10, 2011)

Just had tthe cahnce to see a ride the divide presentation - sweet photos and epic stories. There's a DVD out as well if anyone in interested.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My last ride was last weekend. It was only 18 miles and was not hardcore, but was epic because:
1. It was the first time in about 10 years that my son has done more than a ride to the store with me (due to a bad endo when he was 4).
and
2. It was along the shore of Lake Wakatipu near Queenstown, New Zealand, which is over 8000 miles from our Colorado home.


----------



## chantheman84 (Sep 20, 2011)

Me and my moto first ride , after the build!


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

phoenixR34 said:


> Which trail is this? I recognize the mountain, and assume you're somewhere out near Las Sendas. Looks awesome..


Top of Cardiac Hill


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Only just enough light in the day.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

*Cholesterol Medication*


----------



## Locojay (Feb 22, 2011)

Breaktime..........


----------



## tlcrouch355 (Aug 2, 2008)

Solitude.


----------



## tlcrouch355 (Aug 2, 2008)

My 11 year old son during FSC #3 Haile's Trails.


----------



## pro4mance (Nov 1, 2011)

nice he looks faster then me.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

It doesn't feel like December...


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

almost on top of desierto de los leones mexico city, great wheather.


----------



## NIGHTHAWKDC5 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Holy Jim Trail OC CA*

Above the Clouds @ Holy Jim Trail OC CA 2011



:thumbsup:


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Locojay....where was that picture taken?

NIGHTHAWKDC5....awesome picture!!!!


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Day of exploration.


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

Had a lucky break in the crappy summer weather here in Sydney to hit up some sniggle on the new machine.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

camera died before i take any scenic shots, but here i am (dont laugh at my hair) and my buddies. Bear Brook riders will recognize that sign/trail. All was well, but i ended up collapsing on the side of the trail with an asthma attack. thats rare for me, but cold air hates my poor lungs.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

My ride today, 








also involved a trip to the LBS,








for this WR (free) frame, as a reminder to buy new. [2011 Trek Hi-Fi Pro]


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Flyin_W said:


> My ride today involved a trip to the LBS, and resulted in this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your lbs sells TV's too ?


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

starship303, is that at the Royal?

sgltrak, do your best to get to rotorua while you are in NZ, awesome trails there


----------



## Delirious (Jun 12, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> camera died before i take any scenic shots, but here i am (dont laugh at my hair) and my buddies. Bear Brook riders will recognize that sign/trail. All was well, but i ended up collapsing on the side of the trail with an asthma attack. thats rare for me, but cold air hates my poor lungs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure most here at MTBR would agree a that a bike Helmet enhances cuteness.


----------



## Delirious (Jun 12, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> camera died before i take any scenic shots, but here i am (dont laugh at my hair) and my buddies. Bear Brook riders will recognize that sign/trail. All was well, but i ended up collapsing on the side of the trail with an asthma attack. thats rare for me, but cold air hates my poor lungs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure most here at MTBR would agree a that a bike helmet enhances cuteness.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Delirious said:


> I'm sure most here at MTBR would agree a that a bike helmet enhances cuteness.


thanks, and i'll tell those guys you said they looked cute in their helmets


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

NicoleB28 said:


> thanks, and i'll tell those guys you said they looked cute in their helmets


If I couyld work out how to +ve rep you I would for that smack down alone :thumbsup:


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Primetime biking weather in AZ (12/4)


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

emu26 said:


> starship303, is that at the Royal?
> 
> sgltrak, do your best to get to rotorua while you are in NZ, awesome trails there


Hey emu - yep thats the short but sweet little section of single track at Loftus/RNP...










:thumbsup:


----------



## NIGHTHAWKDC5 (Nov 12, 2008)

slimphatty said:


> Locojay....where was that picture taken?
> 
> NIGHTHAWKDC5....awesome picture!!!!


Thanks for the complement the photo was taken in Orange County California right before droppin down Joplin Trail I think the elevation is ~5000 ft. It rained 4 times on the way up and had to be one of the toughest downhill runs that I've ever tried.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

robert w said:


> Perfect day for working off Thanksgiving turkey.


Emma Long/City park? Either way, nice surroundings!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

emu26 said:


> sgltrak, do your best to get to rotorua while you are in NZ, awesome trails there


Thx for the heads up, but I am now back in snowy Colorado, USA. Last two NZ trips were to the South Island, so next one will be North Island, and Rotorua is on the agenda.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I need to take more photos while I ride . . . this thread is great.


----------



## screamingeagle3 (Apr 28, 2010)

NicoleB28 said:


> camera died before i take any scenic shots, but here i am (dont laugh at my hair) and my buddies. Bear Brook riders will recognize that sign/trail. All was well, but i ended up collapsing on the side of the trail with an asthma attack. thats rare for me, but cold air hates my poor lungs.


I have them on regular basis when its cold/fog outside, what i find very helpful(beside my inhalator) is food supplement with minerals and vitamins.....this is what i use 
WeiderShop presents | Weider High Mineral Stack | buy from the manufacturer

hope it helps....

PS: as for the haircut blonds cant have bad one  :thumbsup:


----------



## ronank (Nov 2, 2008)

Stay off the brakes!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

AZ ain't always so hot, this is from the north side of the Tortolitas north of Tucson yesterday:


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

In keeping with the snow and ice theme in the last few posts: You know it's chilly when the mud is frozen on to the frame.


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

Stopped to take a break by the river.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

at top of la peña in desierto de los leones mexico city, 3600mts like about 11000 ft


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

brunomu...padrisima la foto eh! cual es la distancia del recorrido? 

NIGHTHAWKDC5...very cool man. how long is the round trip?


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola, la puedes hacer tan larga como quieras para subir, pero lo mas corto desde abajo son como 16-18km de pura subida fuerte, y de bajada hay muchas mas opciones pero una buena ruta es como de 35-40km,saludos


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Indian Gold Trail - my EOS highlight*


My EOS Highlight: The Indian Goldtrail = Golden Trail in Indian Summer - My fantastic End Of Season Tour

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## bssmith1220 (Apr 17, 2011)

A pic from sunday before I went over the bars for the first time ever...glad I got that out of the way!


----------



## screamingeagle3 (Apr 28, 2010)

m10b said:


> My EOS Highlight: The Indian Goldtrail = Golden Trail in Indian Summer - My fantastic End Of Season Tour
> 
> cu m10b
> 50 Mountainbike Touren Schweiz *Trail.ch* Tessin Zentralschweiz Graubünden Wallis Alpen Biketouren


 Awesome......the No.4 from your gallery kick ass to :thumbsup:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

A little blurry, but you get the idea.


----------



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

One of my last ones anyway.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

brunomu said:


> hola, la puedes hacer tan larga como quieras para subir, pero lo mas corto desde abajo son como 16-18km de pura subida fuerte, y de bajada hay muchas mas opciones pero una buena ruta es como de 35-40km,saludos


35km to bajada!!! 

que chido eh! la ultima vez que estuve en mexico todavia no estaba interesado en bicis pero ahora me voy hacer lo posible para ir a darme una vuelta y tambien no olvidare visitar mi familia. jaja

saludos!!!


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

taking a breath after a hard climb with the bay of Santander in the background


----------



## elsinore (Jun 10, 2005)

*bike*



zahgurim said:


> Day of exploration.


Sorry to stray off topic, but what bike is that? It looks sweet.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Solo epic, sometimes lonely, sometimes just correct.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

slimphatty said:


> 35km to bajada!!!
> 
> que chido eh! la ultima vez que estuve en mexico todavia no estaba interesado en bicis pero ahora me voy hacer lo posible para ir a darme una vuelta y tambien no olvidare visitar mi familia. jaja
> 
> saludos!!!


No, (i wish) me refiero a la ruta completa, tu donde estas?


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

yo vivo a 50km este de los angeles pero soy cien porciento tapatio. ya tengo 14 anos viviendo aca. tengo planiado visitar leon, guanajuato este enero porque hay posibilidad que cursar odontologia en universidad la salle. tu de que parte eres?


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

slimphatty said:


> yo vivo a 50km este de los angeles pero soy cien porciento tapatio. ya tengo 14 anos viviendo aca. tengo planiado visitar leon, guanajuato este enero porque hay posibilidad que cursar odontologia en universidad la salle. tu de que parte eres?[
> que bien en los angeles hay muy buenas rutas de montaña por santa monica y toda la costa esta llena de montañas yo fui a california en abril y se ve que hay muchisimo donde rodar y muy buenas tiendas de bicis, yo soy del distrito federal,saludos.


----------



## screamingeagle3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Last weekend Hike A Bike.....


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Pretty much the last ride of the season also...snow has arrived...


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Uzzi said:


> Pretty much the last ride of the season also...snow has arrived...


WTF is that behind the rear of your bike?!? I have been straining what little is left of my eyesight to figure out what I am sure is not a little trailer with a baby in it... I think my brain is having one of its periodic disconnects from the rest of my senses...


----------



## mtlhw9 (Dec 9, 2011)

Gotta love the mud


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

rockerc said:


> ...I am sure is not a little trailer with a baby in it...


Well actually it is


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Chilly out this week...


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Uzzi said:


> Well actually it is


That is so BADASS!!!! The reaction you would get from people as you're downhilling would be priceless (baby or no baby). I approve of your biking sir.


----------



## mackt (Jan 27, 2008)

ascending!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, I just got neg repped by someone for my question about the bike trailer! At least I think whoever the anonymous muppet who left the message "Time to see an doc for your issues" is talking about this! Maybe 'An Doc' is a Vietnamese therapist? I couldn't give a flying f**k about the negative rep, but would love to know what this guys' problem is...


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

rockerc said:


> Wow, I just got neg repped by someone for my question about the bike trailer! At least I think whoever the anonymous muppet who left the message "Time to see an doc for your issues" is talking about this! Maybe 'An Doc' is a Vietnamese therapist? I couldn't give a flying f**k about the negative rep, but would love to know what this guys' problem is...


Bam!!! Again! This time for whining! What gives? And why not tell me here to my 'face' instead of sniveling anonymously in the rep area?


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

That sucks rockerc. I gave you +1 rep for that picture.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

bssmith1220 said:


> A pic from sunday before I went over the bars for the first time ever...glad I got that out of the way!


Your pictures are amazing!


----------



## Bowen1911 (Nov 3, 2011)

30 degrees, windy, and a long uphill climb with a few walks through snow drifts.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

bear said:


> Solo epic, sometimes lonely, sometimes just correct.


Nice Fork!


----------



## nukeDaBear (Jul 29, 2011)

Beautiful end to a beautiful ride.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Beautiful Day In The Neighborhood*

Self Portrait, Phils World, Cortez CO.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Sorry, two pictures; late Saturday ride with friends. Beer stop.
















Morgan


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*old houses in the end*

in the end of the trail , near the end of the day.....


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Asbestos pants?


----------



## Kimchirider (Jun 26, 2009)

*Korean Rays*

Catching the last rays of December sun.


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

Break time during a full moon ride.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^^^I love this image, reminds me of many great night rides! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbik (Jun 29, 2011)

Winter is lurking....


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*six inches...*


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

This weekend, Los Angeles (Sycamore Cyn), my wife enjoying SoCal winter.


----------



## T-roll (Aug 4, 2011)

*Sunday*

There is a waterfall at the top.


----------



## JAYSMTBPARK? (Dec 11, 2011)

*Foot hills bmx 50 to 54 cruiser*

How do u like me now


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Can I use 4 words?

Night + cold + sand = awesome!

:thumbsup:


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Balmy*










***


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

FUN in Laguna, CA


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Enjoying the view and reflecting on my new frame after a climb


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

clockwork said:


> Enjoying the view and reflecting on my new frame after a climb


That's a real nice bike, Really like the color scheme. Any infos on the specs ?


----------



## Goatkeeper (Jul 14, 2011)

There is no spoon.


----------



## themacsmith (Apr 26, 2010)

Goatkeeper said:


> There is no spoon.


Looks like fox east is starting to freeze over.
Here is on from the island trail last week...12/5 and 55 deg


----------



## rusty rhino (Jul 29, 2011)

I am going to cheat and post 2 pictures but in different posts since they are from different rides. This one was after a late afternoon, early evening ride in Sycamore Canyon. Along the PCH just north of Malibu.


----------



## rusty rhino (Jul 29, 2011)

At the trailhead to a nice little singletrack located locally to me here in Japan. Since it is so close this trail is probably going to get ridden a lot.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Cochie Spring Trail, Tortolita Mtns. Tucson yesterday...


----------



## byron (Nov 8, 2005)

Good times!!


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Air

Self portrait from yesterday.


----------



## Goatkeeper (Jul 14, 2011)

themacsmith said:


> Looks like fox east is starting to freeze over.
> Here is on from the island trail last week...12/5 and 55 deg


Pretty pic. Ya, I looped around Lanzo/Ragan/Ginn/Fox East yesterday, it was frozen all over with lots of crunchy mud - big difference in a week!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Ska said:


> Air
> 
> Self portrait from yesterday.


i like that!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Ska said:


> Air
> 
> Self portrait from yesterday.


Ska I would be interested to know how you managed that self portrait, very cool pic, love the editing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

bsieb said:


> Ska I would be interested to know how you managed that self portrait, very cool pic, love the editing. :thumbsup:


Sure! Nothing high-tech at all, just a basic camera taking several pics/second. I set the camera on the back side of the first jump, on a set of doubles, and went from there.

Where I *really* got lucky was in the alignment. If you notice, my hands, arms and head aren't in the shot at all which I thought was great as all that would have just made it busier IMHO

I got pretty stoked on this one :thumbsup: I trimmed nothing in the editing, just adjusted some colour.

I've said it before and I'll say it again; I'm no photographer (wish I had the skills) but on very rare occasion I get lucky (at least IMO). 

I wish I had a better camera though! My pics are always of poor quality. I blow too much cash on my bike crap 

And to BlackCanoeDog; THANKS........you take some of the best pics I've ever seen on this site! Mine have nothing on yours.

Cheers
Just thought I'd share. Glad you guys liked it.


----------



## helpmehh (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice pictures.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

themacsmith said:


> Looks like fox east is starting to freeze over.
> Here is on from the island trail last week...12/5 and 55 deg





Goatkeeper said:


> There is no spoon.


Man, that stuff looks nice. The in-laws are not far away. Whenever I'm up there and things are in good shape, I really need to bring a bike.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Enjoying the view.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

m3rider said:


> At the trailhead to a nice little singletrack located locally to me here in Japan. Since it is so close this trail is probably going to get ridden a lot.


m3rider - what does it say, man?


----------



## rusty rhino (Jul 29, 2011)

spencerfrater1 said:


> m3rider - what does it say, man?


I have no clue... I can get my Japanese friends to look at it and ask them. I thought it meant lean your bike against me for a pretty cool photo opportunity.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Seems like the name of a mountain path to the summit. I recognize the kanji of yama/san (mountain) but don't know enough kanji to fully read it. I can read the 3-4 hiragana characters, but those are like syllables and are fairly meaningless until I know the other part of the word they're connected to. Wish it were all in hiragana so I can use a dictionary, but the sign post would probably be 3 times taller to fit it all. 

On the right side of the post, I recognize the kanji for den (rice field), or it could mean rural/farming district depending on what the other kanji there I can't read mean.

_ yama/san san-chou wo _ te _ _ _ he _ ro* (* unsure, cause the bike blocks it)

_ den _ _ he _ _ _


----------



## Chico2000 (Oct 20, 2006)

Take me to your leader.


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

no snow is bad for boarding but good for night riding in the middle of december


----------



## drew and not u (Feb 9, 2011)

My feet don't get wet if the front tire doesn't hit the water.


----------



## Canonite (Oct 11, 2011)

King of the Hill


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

...


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*I should have named my dog Juniper...*


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

David C said:


> That's a real nice bike, Really like the color scheme. Any infos on the specs ?


Thank!.

Spec as follows

2011 sxtrail frame w/rc4
2010 totem 2 step convert to solo air
FSA headset
Raceface atlas FR bars uncut
Raceface atlas FR cranks 36/22 170mm
Staitline Bash
Atomlab air corp pedals
Blackspire stinger guide
thomson 50mm stem
ks950r 5" remote seat post
Hope seatbinder
Sunline (sdg style) seat
hayes stroker brakes 7"rear 8" front
Sram 990 cassette
sram 991 chain
Sram x.9 shifters
sram xo rear der
shimano slx DMD front der
Lizard skins grips
Mavic 823 rims\Gold king hubs/stainless upgrade/gold spokes
2.5 maxxis highroller rear /minion dhf front


----------



## Erik MM (Apr 16, 2010)

new trail is fun, thanks EDI (gps link)


----------



## Canonite (Oct 11, 2011)

Kimchirider said:


> Catching the last rays of December sun.


Waaaaaaaaaaitaminute!!! "Kimchirider"?? Fantasia? Where in Korea are you? I'm in Changwon...if you're near, I've been dying to find some fellow riders!


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

johnlh said:


> Crashed into a creek about half an hour after this photo was taken, and had to ride 14 miles back to town.


Somebody gave me negative rep for this post and commented "Been a long while since your last ride, eh?" Maybe this person didn't realize that this photo was taken and posted in the same day. Yes, in Wyoming we actually get snow storms in October, and the other 11 months of the year. Next time it snows on the 4th of July I will be sure and post pictures.:thumbsup:


----------



## SoloHiker (Jun 2, 2005)

Awesome.


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

Drove out to some new trails. Stillwater Ok.


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

drew and not u said:


> My feet don't get wet if the front tire doesn't hit the water.


Ha! Awesome.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

*No whining from me!*

New bike.


----------



## padrefan1982 (Mar 2, 2005)

Christmas!


----------



## jayaimzzz (Jun 18, 2009)

Night riding training


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

kids.


----------



## shrubeck (May 11, 2006)

Not bad for December. I usually have to snowshoe in here.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Varaxis said:


> Seems like the name of a mountain path to the summit. I recognize the kanji of yama/san (mountain) but don't know enough kanji to fully read it. I can read the 3-4 hiragana characters, but those are like syllables and are fairly meaningless until I know the other part of the word they're connected to. Wish it were all in hiragana so I can use a dictionary, but the sign post would probably be 3 times taller to fit it all.
> 
> On the right side of the post, I recognize the kanji for den (rice field), or it could mean rural/farming district depending on what the other kanji there I can't read mean.
> 
> ...


I asked my gaijin friend Tom, who speaks and reads Japanese what it says. He writes:



> Here's my guess.
> 
> The photo was taken near Zushi city or Yokosuka city in, Kanagawa-prefecture (kinda near Tokyo).
> The front part of the sign describes how to get to Jinmuji Temple (or Jinmu Temple) via Takadoriyama summit (Mt. Takadori (at 139 meters in elevation, I wouldn't call it a 'mountain', but that's the typical Japanese translation of yama, Takadori Mound just doesn't sound right).
> ...




Thanks, Tom!

Morgan


----------



## rusty rhino (Jul 29, 2011)

I can't read it but that is spot on. It is in Zushi City near Yokosuka and there is a temple in the middle of the trail along the way. I didn't go the other way but I could see if you did you would get to the train station. Good job!


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

My dog literally dragged me out to this beautiful view. Thanks dawg.


----------



## reed523 (Nov 8, 2009)

KEITH21 said:


> Drove out to some new trails. Stillwater Ok.


Hey, I know that bridge! Join us for some night riding on the SE trail when it dries up. PM me if you are interested in details.


----------



## barbakos (Apr 1, 2009)

shrubeck said:


> Not bad for December. I usually have to snowshoe in here.


Hey, I know that cairn. Those trails are about 5 minutes from my house.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

A balmy December day in Northern Virginia - the perfect way to begin vacation.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Djembe.


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

KEITH21 said:


> Drove out to some new trails. Stillwater Ok.


Did you ride all 4 sections? I heard some were in bad shape and I may head there over Xmas break.


----------



## landsbee (Dec 23, 2009)

Very cool thread, best regards Daniel


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Winter Solstice morning ride*










***


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Survivor Cross: Des Moines, IA*

7 miles. 8 creek crossings knee to waste deep. In several of them I had to drop my bike off the bank into the creek and throw it back up the opposite bank. Oh and it was about 45 degrees. My BB crapped out and it felt like I was towing an anchor the whole time, but DAMN was it fun!

I'm the one on the left rockin the Happy Mutant jersey :thumbsup:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

drew and not u said:


> My feet don't get wet if the front tire doesn't hit the water.


Just wait until your head hits that limb.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*that's a clever boy*

next time want to try ( with a change wear .... )


----------



## Erik MM (Apr 16, 2010)

nice to see it again, packed in, with some plant growth


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

scar said:


> ***


great pic, i love it :thumbsup:


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Two friends came to say hello


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Above SF Bay......


----------



## Timeah (Jun 24, 2010)

Long ago. (only slightly whining)


----------



## zerkmxl (Nov 1, 2008)

La Rumorosa Grade near Mexicali, Mexico - a nice rocky and sandy old jeep/maintenance trail


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

And now the days start to lengthen.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

every day gets longer from here on in...


----------



## Wilkenstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Southern AL and a weird tree


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Ha, so it goes eh?


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

today the wheather and the trails was just perfect for a great day in the bike


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Booyah !! SnowRider 2.0 !


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

It was December 24th on Hollis Ave after dark
When I see a man chilling with his dog in the park
I approached very slowly with my heart full of fear
Looked at his dog, oh my God, an illin' reindeer.​


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

Santa rides his new sleigh (Santa gets his toys early).


----------



## fredbill222 (Oct 10, 2010)

Sidewinder, Montrose, CO. First ride of the season wearing pants, so I guess it's winter.


----------



## chantheman84 (Sep 20, 2011)

Today, I just wanted to ride


----------



## racerx81 (Dec 15, 2011)

new addiction....iv'e been reborn!


----------



## nre7766 (Feb 14, 2011)

*my last ride*

Three days riding Sedona AZ to start my break, took out the camera on the last ride to capture some Slim Shady views but all trails were just as spectacular.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Christmas Eve, 18 riders, 7" fresh snow. 4 festive scarves. Few miles, mostly hiking. Lots of fun.


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

*Hmmm how can I type this without whining.*

Testing my climbing skills. Working on HAB skills....


----------



## dhomosapien (Dec 16, 2011)

Time for a new one


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Christmas vacation away from my trails...


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

Enjoying the day off on my new fat front El Mariachi and my new Revelate Designs Gas Tank, courtesy of my folks for Christmas.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Escape from pressure by paulfulford, on Flickr

A brief respite from the chaos of Christmas


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Area 51, or your bike shed? Either way I salute you.


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

Flyin_W said:


> Area 51, or your bike shed? Either way I salute you.


Enterprise South in Chattanooga. Site of an old TNT manufacturing plant and storage facility from WWII until the '70's. Now home to a 2800 acre nature park, a VW assembly plant, and these old storage bunkers.:thumbsup:


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

The Weasel contemplates toe box structure, the miles behind and the miles ahead.










Mike


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Turns out turkey, ham, all the sides + more ham does not = good ride fuel; still had fun though


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*New Mexico, Dec 26*

Self Portrait in the high desert


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

jwilliams said:


> Enterprise South in Chattanooga. Site of an old TNT manufacturing plant and storage facility from WWII until the '70's. Now home to a 2800 acre nature park, a VW assembly plant, and these old storage bunkers.:thumbsup:


i got all excited for a moment that those might be the bunkers that had the Mothman sitings decades ago. But those were in West Virginia, it looks like you're in GA? either way, i'm obsessed with the mothman and i would have been so jealous!


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

jhazard said:


> Self Portrait in the high desert


Where abouts is that in the high desert?
Are we talking 'bout Cali?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Ahhh Christmas time in So. Cal. Low 70s :thumbsup:


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

My 13 year old near the end of a looong climb - SoCal December 2011.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Cool pic jan! Where is that?


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Took my turn leading a ride as part of the Tucson '8 days of Xmas' series of rides, up in the Tortolitas yesterday. Had people from as far as Australia, and it was just perfect: weather, trail conditions and the company...


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

socalMX said:


> Cool pic jan! Where is that?


Thanks! Mt.Zion loop, Chantry Flat


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Another Vegas Afternoon on the BBT-Dos Amigos Section


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Taking a break mid-way on the drive home from Oregon


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

At the end of 2 miles of switchback; California.


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

the Islands have the goods


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Not enough snow


----------



## Bumer (Dec 8, 2011)

This is a tank


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

My first ride on my new (to me) 29er.


----------



## Kimchirider (Jun 26, 2009)

*Korean Riders*



Canonite said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaitaminute!!! "Kimchirider"?? Fantasia? Where in Korea are you? I'm in Changwon...if you're near, I've been dying to find some fellow riders!


PM sent.


----------



## Kimchirider (Jun 26, 2009)

*Tough*

I thought I was tough for being out on my 30 pound Nickel in -12C, then this guy went by.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

There's another trail here somewhere...


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

MonsterD said:


> Where abouts is that in the high desert?
> Are we talking 'bout Cali?


Close... well, sorta. At least on the correct side of the Mississippi. New Mexico.


----------



## Bolt79 (Dec 11, 2011)

My 9 year old got her first taste of single-track today--and loved it!


----------



## brucoh (Mar 31, 2008)

KEITH21 said:


> Drove out to some new trails. Stillwater Ok.


Is this out at Lake McMurtry?


----------



## loves2bike (Jun 6, 2010)

*Plain Beauty!*

Sweet! Scenic, Majestic!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Ringing out the old year.


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

No snow in Stockholm this year.


----------



## LeahD (Dec 31, 2011)

Great pictures. Would share but am a bit of a techniphobe!


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

Finishing the year the right way.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Definitely coming back to this trail! :thumbsup:


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Yesterday's turn around point. Happy NY, all.


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

brucoh said:


> Is this out at Lake McMurtry?


Yeap. First time out there. We only had time to ride the Red and Yellow.


----------



## peakbikes (Jan 21, 2004)

*good ride*

good ride . no crashes


----------



## peakbikes (Jan 21, 2004)

wheres the pic?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Save it to your computer and attach it.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

[URL="







[/URL]

Serenity


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

Peeking thru to Bullards..


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm not a big picture whore so sorry!

My buddy and I and rode Patapsco for a New Years day ride: Rockburn to Morning Choice over to Ridge...........best friggin ride! The climbs, downhill, single track with everything you can think of on those trails.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Old Spanish Trail


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

first ride of 2012


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Taking what I can get with the road bike on gravel roads while the trails are too muddy to ride.


----------



## gorillafeet (Jul 21, 2008)

Couldn't ask for a nicer new year's eve ride.....complete cloud cover 200 feet above sea level.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Beaver Creek S.P. Ohio*

Ride cut short because of too much rain, but a fantastic rainbow over the creek on the way out.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

(1km altitude gain + Christmas snow + awesome weather) * riding with my bro' = constant fun


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

David C said:


> (1km altitude gain + Christmas snow + awesome weather) * riding with my bro' = constant fun


That looks like a steep climb.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Last ride of 2011, winter wonderland.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> That looks like a steep climb.


Sure does.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

sgltrak said:


> That looks like a steep climb.


Yeah, numbers can be funny sometimes. Max altitude was about 250m, but to get to the top, total of elevation change was 1 000m going up and same going down. For about 18km distance total. Fun > pain


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

David C said:


> Yeah, numbers can be funny sometimes. Max altitude was about 250m, but to get to the top, total of elevation change was 1 000m going up and same going down. For about 18km distance total. Fun > pain


I think sgltrack was referring to the orientation of your pic. 

Montreal?


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Robledos Mountains*

There's no place like home.









Robledos Mountains, Dona Ana County, New Mexico


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> I think sgltrack was referring to the orientation of your pic.
> 
> Montreal?


Yeah, lol.

I wanted to edit the pic to rotate it today, but I didn't even touch my computer at all (iPhone here).

Montreal.


----------



## ADSR (Feb 22, 2011)

Short ride, long picture.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

David C said:


> Yeah, lol.
> 
> I wanted to edit the pic to rotate it today, but I didn't even touch my computer at all (iPhone here).
> 
> Montreal.




I thought the skyline looked familiar. I'm a bit further east (St. John's, NL) but I've spent quite a bit of time in Montreal and area. By far my favourite city in North America. Proximity to Bromont is also awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## farenj (Jan 6, 2010)

Alpine magic in the kingdom of watches and chocolate!


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

60 degrees. January. Iowa. WHAT?!?!

It's impossible to get Zoey to sit still when we're riding so I was amazed when I got this shot. Thanks to Toby at The Happy Mutant for letting me borrow this sweet Slingshot 29er while my bike is in pieces.


----------



## DP2019 (Sep 29, 2011)

You won't hear any complaints of a warm winter from me!! Clear and 65* today I'm loving it!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

not gonna complain about a 55 degree January in New Hampshire!


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*53 degrees....January 7th....*

......no skiing....lets ride!


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

My starting point today on the North Yuba River Trail near Downieville, CA.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Stuck at the borders. Was riding my bike meanwhile between the USA and Canada back and forth along that 1km neutral zone. The other bike is in the car.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Stopped For Some Fat Bike Lunch

one2one2 Have Lunch by normbilt, on Flickr


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Low-high-low, Orange County CA


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Normbilt said:


> Stopped For Some Fat Bike Lunch


i would love to join a fat biker gang. i swear i'm getting myself a fatty at some point


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Pukemaster.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

Just another day in paradise, Santos FL.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Jan. 7. Warm temps last week melted all the snow, the temp dropped to -10C friday night leaving the trails in awesome condition! Frozen duff is surprisingly grippy and the occasional patch of ice kept me on my toes. Chasing daylight here.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Today brought 2012's first snow, and 11 miles of SS flow..


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thurdsay lunch break launching*


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Jhazard, thats a SWEET pic!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

socalMX said:


> Jhazard, thats a SWEET pic!


:thumbsup: Thanks... appreciated... trying to push my limits a little


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)

Pic dont do justice on how steep this was...


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Mt. Wilson Trail, near Pasadena, CA


----------



## Jorge Nogueira (Nov 21, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Pretty happy CANELAS de AÇO


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*fun in the sun,*

and in photoshop too...


----------



## Low_ (Mar 31, 2011)

*nice blue sky*

one crash, and one fractured distal right radius. out of commission for a while.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Ouch!


----------



## bmxican114 (Jan 9, 2012)

The view was amazing from the one and only hill in my corner of Kansas!


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

SF Bay Trail.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

12 riders, 9 miles of single track, 1 full moon, no lights


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

My Domain, and my bike


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

It felt like Britain today - green and grey.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Warm winter weather means the trails are muddy. Gravel is in decent shape though. 
Need the gravel miles anyways, 100km gravel race in 5 weeks! CIRREM


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

What a difference a day makes. Tuesday was 55 degrees and sunny. Wednesday was 19 degrees with a 25-35mph wind and snow. The dirt froze nicely and the trees blocked most of the wind. Good riding weather!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Epic.


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

It's great to be back in the Basque Country.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

^ hermosa vista!!!!!


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

I love mountain biking.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Front tire. Rear tire.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

And the first snow of the year with DIY studded tires. On an ice ring before they clean the snow.


----------



## Rider one (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow! That's looks pretty. What is this place?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Rider one said:


> Wow! That's looks pretty. What is this place?


South east of Montreal island. On a ice ring in a small municipal public park. Right during the snow storm. Beautiful it was.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

It was a med/lg


----------



## nre7766 (Feb 14, 2011)

*Awesome ride*

Last lap of the night for me.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Friday rush hour this evening.


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

Bad parking job.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

First snow ride of the season. Hopefully the last. :thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

got a new bike and went on a fifty two mile shakedown cruise in glorious northern california winter weather...


----------



## Kimchirider (Jun 26, 2009)

*On Frozen Pond*

Time to consider some studded tires.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

65 degree day at Walnut Creek for my dog's 2nd ride ever. I dont think I'll be able to leave her at home without severe whimpering from now on.....


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Another day on the coast


----------



## r70mtb (Aug 4, 2008)

This one came out of nowhere. I thought i was doomed. All was good.


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Meuhhhh


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Limited selection of dry trails means we are using roads to connect the trails that are dry.


----------



## riceburner_mario (Jun 11, 2011)

*go or not go*

downhill trough the trees


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

*Part of my Playground in the New Year! *










(Sierra Espuna - Spain - 1.2.2012)


----------



## joky_knt (Jan 15, 2012)

Cantabria (Spain)


----------



## yourideit (Jan 18, 2009)

sweet hoops!


----------



## lucyfek (Feb 19, 2007)

*damn snow*

I was hoping we would make it through the winter without major snowfall, sure enough nature spoiled the fun last week.
Took my SS beater out for some action in snow, nothing special but not bad. Just one mistake - I had not switched rear cog to something bigger (will do before next ride).


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

*Please don't give me negative rep...*

I know it's not a photo, but here is my first Gopro video project from earlier this week:


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## BlackMeth (May 20, 2011)

_alain_ said:


> Meuhhhh


Just wondering; how wide are your bars cut? And nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Taking a break on Tamarancho singletrack, who comes riding along but Joe Breeze on his newest model of 29er, with shovel attached since he was doing trail work.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

This trail should be under a few feet of snow by now


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

bike,dog and trail


----------



## Shawnee 1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Cool day in the Shawnee.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Cruiser ride


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Snow build up.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I dont have a road bike, actually I hate road bikes. I live in L.A., this was taken while working in the bay area!


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

race with dusk


----------



## bagguy (Jan 17, 2012)

Not that's not very nice SlowerThanSnot....lol.


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

Just a midwinter bonding with a new bike after a ten year hiatus from riding, feels good!:thumbsup:


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

*Coming down this was more fun than riding up it.*


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

flowmaster said:


> *Coming down this was more fun than riding up it.*


Looks like the Rubicon.

Morgan


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

morganfletcher said:


> Looks like the Rubicon.
> 
> Morgan


yup :thumbsup:


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Walker Hill?

I have been meaning to ride that. 

How was it? Some friend of mine were out there driving it this weekend, bunch of Land Cruisers.

Morgan


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

morganfletcher said:


> Walker Hill?
> 
> I have been meaning to ride that.
> 
> ...


Good eye, yeah up at the top of it. Getting up it was more hippitty hopitty than much actual riding, but after only a few tries (where few is in the double digits) I was able to clean it. I'm sure trials dudes can rail up it no problem, but do what you can with what you've got an all that right.  Coming down was fun though, picked a line kind of inbetween rocks up on left where the gps antenna is pointing,slid a little while coming down, approached the rock in front all kinds of cracker. Managed to unweight front and and lift enough to not endo, but I did ride a nose wheelie down the face at speed. I know I was doing a "whooaaaaaoooeeeee" out loud, but came off it ok and railed the rest of the way down. Had to stop about a quarter of the way down when I picked a bad line to the far right towards the bottom of the hill, but after relocating came down it fine.

I love the riding out there  got a lot of people telling me I was nuts, dunno it wasn't that bad so much as it was really tiring from the amount of effort it took to ride.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

A good 7mile climb to get to this.


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

First ride, new bike, haven't really ridden in 20 years....day of firsts!


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

flowmaster said:


> Good eye, yeah up at the top of it. Getting up it was more hippitty hopitty than much actual riding, but after only a few tries (where few is in the double digits) I was able to clean it. I'm sure trials dudes can rail up it no problem, but do what you can with what you've got an all that right.  Coming down was fun though, picked a line kind of inbetween rocks up on left where the gps antenna is pointing,slid a little while coming down, approached the rock in front all kinds of cracker. Managed to unweight front and and lift enough to not endo, but I did ride a nose wheelie down the face at speed. I know I was doing a "whooaaaaaoooeeeee" out loud, but came off it ok and railed the rest of the way down. Had to stop about a quarter of the way down when I picked a bad line to the far right towards the bottom of the hill, but after relocating came down it fine.
> 
> I love the riding out there  got a lot of people telling me I was nuts, dunno it wasn't that bad so much as it was really tiring from the amount of effort it took to ride.


 I'll ride it yet. Want to ride Hell Hole Reservoir too. I think I might ride it next summer.

IIRC, this is the same section, looking the other way:


img_4872 by fnagrom, on Flickr

I was up at Bear Valley, riding this weekend. Dry but man that ice was tricky!

From some of my friends, on Big Sluice:






Whoa-o-o-o

Morgan


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

morganfletcher said:


> I'll ride it yet. Want to ride Hell Hole Reservoir too. I think I might ride it next summer.
> 
> IIRC, this is the same section, looking the other way:
> 
> ...


That's awesome :thumbsup: I've never ridden on ice, and I don't plan on it either lol

I know the Big Sluice well 











> I keep a close watch on this heart of mine
> I keep my eyes wide open all the time
> I keep the ends out for the tie that binds
> Because you're mine,_ I walk the line_


Killer riding further down









Ok, back on topic, from another ride recently.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Haha, another reformed 4-wheeler. 

Thinking about riding some of the Deer Valley trails next summer. I've only ever seen them from behind a windshield. Might also ride the Rubicon during Rubithon and say hi to some old friends.

Morgan


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

toingtoing said:


> A good 7mile climb to get to this.


Is that a fire lookout tower? I see these often, but I've never even heard of anyone manning one. Are they still used anymore? (assuming that's what it is)


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Too much fun to stop for a trail pic, glad I found mountain biking in the middle of The City!


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

A couple pics from a trip to Rossland BC this summer.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*Still dry, but rain on the way at last*

A final day of dry trail before the coming rain tomorrow.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

flowmaster said:


> Is that a fire lookout tower? I see these often, but I've never even heard of anyone manning one. Are they still used anymore? (assuming that's what it is)


Yes, that is an old fire outlook tower in Nordhoff Peak, Ojai, CA. I'm not sure if it's still put to use though.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

a hidden ocean side cave i didn't know about at wilder ranch state park just outside of santa cruz...


----------



## jdreitman (Jan 19, 2012)

Now that is definitely what I call a "kodak" moment. Amazing that was caught on camera


----------



## jdreitman (Jan 19, 2012)

flowmaster said:


> Is that a fire lookout tower? I see these often, but I've never even heard of anyone manning one. Are they still used anymore? (assuming that's what it is)


No idea what this is. I've seen a few of them up in the Santa Monica Mountains as well


----------



## PutSumStankOnIt (Jun 5, 2011)

The Hill of Life


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

Riding in the snow yesterday. - 11° C, windchill... cold, suffering, but feeling so good after 2 months off the bike.


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

Heavy rain...

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Trying to win a free shirt from Lynskey.


----------



## Bolt79 (Dec 11, 2011)

*"Way down upon the Suwanne River" (Big Shoals to be exact).*


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Finally, the first ride of the season on the studs.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> Finally, the first ride of the season on the studs./QUOTE]
> 
> how slip-free are studs really? like on pure ice? thinking of getting some on my beater bike.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

the trails i might try in the winter, are heavily hiked, so they'd be packed down and icy. i'm thinking i would need studs for something like that. i haveto wear spiky shoe slip-ons to walk it


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

No needs for studs if you only ride on snow. If it's for commuting, it's a different story, though, since you have to deal with changing conditions (ice/snow/slush/tarmac...). I've talked to a guy a few days ago who's riding all winter long (4 months, here) on Ice Spikers from Schwalbe. As for me, I'm using big knobbies and they've never let me down, although I had the chance to try one of my friend's studded tires on fresh, soft snow, and I have to admit that they performed great, but I won't use those all the time. My Specialized rubber is much more versatile and light...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> how slip-free are studs really? like on pure ice? thinking of getting some on my beater bike.


On pure ice it's a dead thing. You'll spin out your tires if you want to start pedaling and if you brake you'll not stop, you'll just keep on going but without falling. Go try it on a ice ring.

But for less slick ice, it's good.


----------



## Gorky_Park (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> how slip-free are studs really? like on pure ice? thinking of getting some on my beater bike.


I run Nokian 294 on my Nickel and I enjoy them, the 300's are lighter but I am not trying to win races when I ride in the winter. I also commute on Schwalbe Marathon Winters. The trails are forever naturally wet here which means when it's cold, it's icy. They are amazing on wet ground that has frozen, plenty of confidence, much more grip than my sticky Intense Invaders. They find grip on solid ice for sure, but you still need to use some finesse or you end up losing the rear end on a climb and sliding back down the ice covered rock on all 4's like a dumbass


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*great picture*



Pisgah2000 said:


> Trying to win a free shirt from Lynskey.


great !


----------



## mtbmdk (Jun 7, 2008)

yourideit said:


> sweet hoops!


Must be a scooter, there's no pedals......


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

Fixed in Pisgah.....


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

16 miles in 16 degrees...


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

We finally got some snow! Only stud on my bike is me.....! Hahahaha....


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Must not lean the bike on the corners.


----------



## mtbatl11 (Jul 14, 2011)

*50 Years Trail, Tucson*

Mountains just right of the trail. Man I never saw so many rocks. Loved the cactus slaloming.


----------



## mtbatl11 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Yum! homemade trail mix*

Beware of cattle!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

I Had a Nice Two Hour Ride on the Pugsley Today

Lakewood Snow Bike 019 by normbilt, on Flickr


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

First rain ride for the new Rumblefish!









The trails resembled streams today!


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Bike free.


----------



## rpinata (Jan 29, 2009)

*A place called Fooville, ABQ NM*

The 505


----------



## 20niner (Jan 9, 2010)

henrymiller1 said:


> I'm getting Cross.
> View attachment 598454


That is one hot bike, great pic too :thumbsup:


----------



## 20niner (Jan 9, 2010)

galleta loco said:


> An insatiable thirst for the passion


Looks like Africa somewhere ?


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Raining pretty good here in SoCal today, but yesterday...


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

great weekend... CO is a good state to live in


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

Thredbo DH action









*3o3


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

*Best time to ride*



liv2_mountain_bike said:


> First rain ride for the new Rumblefish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Granite Bay. The best time to ride is when the trails are wet and the lake is low. When the trails get to muddy, the Jones get a rest and the Pugs comes to life :thumbsup:.


----------



## gs46 (Dec 5, 2010)

Quiet time....


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Socal sunset.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Yea, due to the smog, we have some of the nicest sunsets!!!


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Great day out in the winter hills of Navarra.


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

doug_basquemtb.com said:


> Great day out in the winter hills of Navarra.


Do you mean Narnia? That is beautiful!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

early morning ride


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

This was the maiden voyage of the bike I bought for my girlfriend after I tuned it up. I was hoping the ground would stay frozen but it made it to 34 degrees and made it a little sloppy on top. Last week there would have been 3 inches of snow but mother nature is having a hard time making up her mind in SE Iowa this winter. If you look real close there is a guy ice fishing (under the branches in the foreground). He has bigger balls than I do because it sure doesn't look that thick :eekster:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

first solo ride on the new pine mountain 29'er; fog is the order of the day here in san francisco and the marin headlands...


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Here is a shot of my bud... At times we'll be within 10' from each other ... I swear, the damn cat was purring the other day... It's way cool !!!


----------



## em6901 (Feb 21, 2011)

*75 and sunny in auburn Alabama*


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

mdemm said:


> Here is a shot of my bud... At times we'll be within 10' from each other ... I swear, the damn cat was purring the other day... It's way cool !!!


He looks like he's starving... You should try to feed him a bit


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

mdemm that is a *****en pic! Love the big cats!


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

MotoX33 said:


> Do you mean Narnia? That is beautiful!


Ha ha! Gnar-nia


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Abandoned villages, crashed WW2 planes and of course nice singletrack descents!


----------



## danguskhan (Aug 22, 2011)

A fun, slippery winter ride


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Up into the fog.


----------



## Decatur_Tide (Nov 30, 2011)

danguskhan said:


> A fun, slippery winter ride


I want to see you blasting that trail on your new Tanuki Deluxe!


----------



## danguskhan (Aug 22, 2011)

Decatur_Tide said:


> I want to see you blasting that trail on your new Tanuki Deluxe!


As soon as I can convince someone to go ride icy trails with me i will have them snap a few shots. :thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

today was a very good day to hang out on hill 88...


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Last week I spent several days scooting across the Northern Tinderry Range in SE New South Wales. The weather was surprisingly mild for the height of summer ... so hiking the bike, wasn't too taxing.










Warren.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Still warm enough for some of us to swim.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I am so lucky to live here! High up on the Wild Mustang Trail in the Tortolitas north of Tucson. 75 degrees and January... gotta love it!


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

BlackMeth said:


> Just wondering; how wide are your bars cut? And nice pic :thumbsup:


720mm, and sorry it took so long to answer.


----------



## BlackMeth (May 20, 2011)

_alain_ said:


> 720mm, and sorry it took so long to answer.


No worries 

I've just bought the same bars, so I'm experimenting a bit with the width :thumbsup:


----------



## Beaulieu (Jan 18, 2004)

You last visited: 03-30-2005 at 05:03 PM


----------



## Beaulieu (Jan 18, 2004)

You last visited: 03-30-2005 at 05:03 PM ...yikes


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Screen grab from the crotch cam video today. Sure didn't feel like the end of January in Colorado.


----------



## T-roll (Aug 4, 2011)

*Sunday*

I had Rio all to myself this morning.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Clean bikes, lubed pivots and clean bottom brackets after a week of mud riding... I tend to put it off too long, but end up enjoying the process and the ride afterwards!


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Post ride pic from today, vid from the other day.

Today was *AWESOME*. :thumbsup:






.......and the pic.


----------



## TXRR (Jan 14, 2012)

looking at all these pics only makes me want to go ride....great work everyone, ride safe


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

360 degrees of Lake Hodges


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Why I ride.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

January in Escondido.
Left corner is the Pacific Ocean 12 miles away.


----------



## BlackMeth (May 20, 2011)

Beaulieu said:


> You last visited: 03-30-2005 at 05:03 PM ...yikes


You've been away quite a while then! Welcome back! :thumbsup:


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Epic, need I say more!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Lovin' My New Nokian Extreme Tires


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

bedwards1000 said:


> Lovin' My New Nokian Extreme Tires


Hmmm. What air pressure does one use to ride on water?


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

bridger said:


> Wow! That's a great Pic. Are those the blue mountains in washington>?












Bridger, G'day.

I hadn't realised that you had asked a question. I was trying to figure out what the Forum's rating system means, and found your question. So if you are still out there Mate, please accept my late reply.

The Blue Mountains are in New South Wales, near the Eastern Coast of Australia. 250 million years ago, they were part of the continental shelf, that has now been uplifted.

The Greater Blue Mountains are on UNESCO's World Heritage List as features of cultural, aesthetic and scientific signification, "with outstanding universal values."

If you ever visit Oz to go MTBing, try to find time to ride from the Southern Blue Mountains (from Waiborough to Widden) through the wilder Northern Blue Mountains, to Aberdeen over Bell's Gap. On the Bicentennial National Trail ... Widden1

The most spectacular mountain biking trail in Oz.

Warren.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Our 6yld daughter's second singletrack ride!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Followed by a great ride with my wife yesterday (this is January right?)


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Didn't know this would be the last ride on this classic Ft.Ord trail. Gone in less than a month from my last ride on it!


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 7, 2011)

No picture, but first time ever on a double black diamond section of a local trail. What a rush.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Riding in a windbreaker at the end of January,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,priceless


----------



## wisch (Jan 30, 2012)

sick


----------



## wisch (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

headed towards our respective safe harbors...


----------



## LONO100 (Jan 10, 2012)

that's a great picture. i was just there fishing off the pier this past weekend.


----------



## FlowinFlo (Jan 29, 2012)

nitrousjunky said:


> Our 6yld daughter's second singletrack ride!


Oh, that´s great! She looks a bit insecure whether she should slow down because her proud parents stand in her way, or speed up to enjoy the ride and not giving a damn about the cameraman!


----------



## FlowinFlo (Jan 29, 2012)

Sarguy said:


> Hmmm. What air pressure does one use to ride on water?


 I thing it´doesn´t depend on the air pressure but on the pedaling frequency.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

FlowinFlo said:


> I thing it´doesn´t depend on the air pressure but on the pedaling frequency.


Actually:
About 20psi on the bike that had the Nokian Mount & Ground tires (less studs in the middle but plenty on the sides that contact at lower pressures. My commuter tires... but there was a frozen lake to explore with a friend)

About 35psi on the bike that had the Nokian Extreme 294s.

I've been taking the lake route every day to work:thumbsup:


----------



## FlowinFlo (Jan 29, 2012)

bedwards1000 said:


> I've been taking the lake route every day to work:thumbsup:


I would give a lot to have such an every day trail to work! :thumbsup:


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Short piece of asphalt on a mostly gravel ride.


----------



## T-roll (Aug 4, 2011)

*T-storms*

Dodging thunderstorms on the way home from work.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

it's always fun to encounter wild animals during a ride...


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

February 1st, 2012. Cape Cod. 53 degrees! Yes! YES! YES!!!!!


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Love taking new routes, the sense of discovery, never knowing what awaits..


----------



## Bizarro (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Playing in the sand.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Global climate change indeed.


----------



## M5Tucker (Aug 8, 2011)

Top of Hazard Peak at Montana de Oro State Park, don't tell the tourists it's nice in January.


----------



## AndesJack (Nov 22, 2010)

*Happy Mountain*

Happy Mountain


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

foggy ride whit maya


----------



## maxxdout (May 24, 2011)

Is that Alcatraz way out there? Too cool...



shekky said:


> headed towards our respective safe harbors...


----------



## lanceuppercut (Mar 9, 2010)

Noble Canyon. No snow.


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

(Loving Maya, staring out to check out what's over the next hill!).

Brand new Marzocchi's are achieving full travel then!


----------



## screamingeagle3 (Apr 28, 2010)

From two weeks ago.....now its snowing and its -10-15°C


----------



## All_talk (Jul 13, 2009)

*The Great Indoors*

Well the snow has finally come and the trails are covered&#8230; I know it says no whining but my bike looks stupid with that skinny road slick. 

Gary


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Trek Travel Solvang, CA


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

following a week of marin headlands rides, mt tam will be the object of my mountain bike love next week...


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

It went subterranean.


----------



## turbolsvt (Oct 12, 2010)

nice!


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Central Scrutinizer said:


> It went subterranean.


Freaky! how long did you ride through the tunnel?


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 7, 2011)

Good night of cruising.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Not a beer but... good nonetheless


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

Half a ride is better than none.


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

stubecontinued said:


> Freaky! how long did you ride through the tunnel?


They vary. That one is really long, but it's an out and back - eventually the ceiling lowered to only about 4 feet. We walked, er, duck-walked it for a while, then turned around. Turns out I was lost and not the tunnel I thought it was. There are others that are about 1/4 mile long. Really fun to ride through - we generally do rides like this when the trails are too muddy.

Obviously others go in them as well, but we've never encountered anyone else in them. Not sure that I'd want to, either...


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

The start of today's ride.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Alone*

Me, My Bike & Nobody Else


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Is that a frozen lake? Wow! Someone is having a winter....


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

yesterday & yesteryear


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

We had what passes for snow here but, more importantly, my first ride after a month off recovering from surgery.


First Tracks by paulfulford, on Flickr


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

Winter on Vancouver Island. Sweet.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

breaktime at the bunkers...


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

pitanan said:


> yesterday & yesteryear


Where is this pitanan?


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

The spot.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

msimmons said:


> Where is this pitanan?


That is either hoot owl or screaming hawk trail at Chuck Lennon Park near DeLeon Springs/Deland


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

pitanan said:


> That is either hoot owl or screaming hawk trail at Chuck Lennon Park near DeLeon Springs/Deland


Cool, thanks. I will have to get out there in the daylight sometime. I have been on a couple of night rides there and it is a blast!


----------



## steve c (May 14, 2011)

*One picture with many pictures*

Rocks rock!


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

shekky said:


> breaktime at the bunkers...


Looks like those stairs are a tribute to John C Reilly lol...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

maxxdout said:


> Is that Alcatraz way out there? Too cool...


that's alcatraz...


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

steve c said:


> Rocks rock!


Sweet pics man! Where is that? I have never seen a red fork on a NomadC!:thumbsupost that in the SC section...


----------



## steve c (May 14, 2011)

socalMX said:


> Sweet pics man! Where is that? I have never seen a red fork on a NomadC!:thumbsupost that in the SC section...


Those pics were taken at Sycamore Canyon in Riverside (park at Jenson's USA)


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Fenders Schmenders.

Rained out while we were several miles out during our Holiday ride....


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i "rode" across my LIVING ROOM today. i'm trying to sell this darling, so i'm essentially bikeless. fml.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

NicoleB28 said:


> i "rode" across my LIVING ROOM today. i'm trying to sell this darling, so i'm essentially bikeless. fml.
> Why you selling?


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

lil night riding


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Oldest city in the nation ~ Castillo de San Marcos, St Augustine, FL


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

pitanan said:


> Oldest city in the nation ~ Castillo de San Marcos, St Augustine, FL


A town that is doing it!


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

edley said:


> A town that is doing it!


what is it doing?


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

PerfectZero said:


> lil night riding


Man, that silver bike is SWEET!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

Just a nice mellow ride on a snowy February afternoon.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

It was cool in the Redwoods today


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Cause and effect.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Sunrise & Moonset*

Perfect winter trail conditions!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Last Sunday up at the top of the Wild Mustang Trail, Tortolita Mtns. N. of Tucson. A small part of Paradise on Earth, warm, sunny, and just lovely!


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Training.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

bobcat at the junction of the bobcat and marincello fire roads in the marin headlands...


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

rockerc said:


> Last Sunday up at the top of the Wild Mustang Trail, Tortolita Mtns. N. of Tucson. A small part of Paradise on Earth, warm, sunny, and just lovely!


Sweet. I'm gonna be there tomorrow! AES rocks!


----------



## scooter_dude (Sep 24, 2009)

Spare bike?


----------



## MicahZ (Dec 19, 2011)

Ahhh, rainy days in south Florida... My pedals need new studs.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Already springtime in Texas.


----------



## danguskhan (Aug 22, 2011)

Taking a break from homework during a light snow.


----------



## pleepleus (Apr 19, 2011)

pitanan said:


> what is it doing?


I think he is saying that building looks like it has an erection.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

pleepleus said:


> I think he is saying that building looks like it has an erection.


lol...now that you mention it


----------



## jen0910 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lots of ice, mud and bald nevegals


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Sunset ride; SF Bay Area.


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

pitanan said:


> lol...now that you mention it


Guess it shows what a prevert I am! But the way you framed the "steeple" made me think you were doing it on purpose. No, sorry, you weren't "doing it", the church was....no, that's not right either...okay, how about just simply, "say hello!" to Bobbie's Helmet, Captain Standish, Chubby, Drumstick, The Foreman, His Eminence, Gladius, Irish Root, Joy Stick, Joy Toy, Little Colonel, Majestic Spire, Man Fruit, Master Cylinder, Master of Ceremonies, Old Blind bob, Peacemaker, Pink Torpedo, Pleasure Piston, Pork Sword, Pride and Joy, Purple Headed Warrior, Schvanschtucker, Skin Flute, Mr. Stiffy, Tent Stake, Upright Citizen, Wang Dang Doodle, Wedding Kit, Wife's Best Friend,Wigga Wagga, and, of course, Saint Peter.

I am going to hell now for sure.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

For when the trails are sloppy.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Snow is on the way...*










Barker Dome, New Mexico


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

marpilli said:


> Already springtime in Texas.
> 
> View attachment 672838


You're ****ing kidding me ?

We also have springtime already here in Quebec. It's been over freezing point like 4 days this week. I've went out with my mtb like 3-4 times since the New Year ! And one of the ride was on the mountain !

Here's my "terrorist" looking lil' brother and then a blurrrrrrrr pic of me taken by the shaking hands of my brother who was crying because I ask him to take a picture... What a ride partner... I get him all the tools, the bikes, the ride location, etc and he's not even able to take a few secs to get a good picture. Not to mention he wrecked the GPS tracking by not checking if it was still ON every times I asked him.... Bah... He'll learn (I hope so  )


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

The daily special


----------



## Bizarro (Apr 20, 2006)

*found cabin*

good ride.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

*Plenty of rock but no kasbah in the Atlas Mountains, Morocco!*


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

D45yth said:


> *Plenty of rock but no kasbah in the Atlas Mountains, Morocco!*


Hey, I was (around) there this summer. I was on a trip for 2.5 weeks around the country and I wish I could have brought my bike there. How's the MTB community looks down there ? Which region are you from ? My dad's from Casa Blanca, but we also went a long way in the Atlas Mountains.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Beautiful 78 degree day for my last ride with the Remedy 9.9 with 2300 feet of climbing and 1500 of bombing!:thumbsup:

McDowell Mt. Scottsdale, AZ


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

Some beautiful views today. Ride was a lot of up for not much down, but enjoyable nonetheless!


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Rode right by this tree. A good uphill; took a break to take a pic.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Bizarro said:


> Found Cabin, good ride.


When did you loose it?


----------



## Durockrolly (Feb 7, 2012)

Last stop on the way home.


----------



## Bizarro (Apr 20, 2006)

emu26 said:


> When did you loose it?


around 9:43pm last night..drinking.


----------



## medi.hash (Jul 4, 2008)

8.5 miles of climbing to the top of Blackstar Canyon (Beeks Place), where I took this picture, and then 8.5 miles of eye watering, nose dripping downhill.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Enjoyed our nice spring like weather in the middle of winter here in the Eastern Sierra.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

A little icy out back


----------



## ZipperJones (Dec 18, 2011)

Fun ride out in the national forest this weekend. Sorry I didnt get a pic of me with frozen snot runnin down my face, hate you missed that. It was an airish 28 degrees down here in 'bama. You guys up north are hardasses


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Something very humbling about cycling in ancient forests.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

csf said:


> Enjoyed our nice spring like weather in the middle of winter here in the Eastern Sierra.


Alabama Hills?


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

tungsten hills, bishop


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Go Into The Light*

If you have to go to work this is a good way to get there.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

February and the river is still open. It's been a warm season. The trail was in great shape. Just enough traffic to pack the snow down in most places. Fast snow riding is fun!


----------



## danguskhan (Aug 22, 2011)

Fresh Lines and I wasnt even snowboarding.


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

doug_basquemtb.com said:


> Something very humbling about cycling in ancient forests.


Just stop it already!! I can't take seeing anymore of these SWEET riding areas that I can't visit!!!! I am sooooo jealous!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

*I've always wanted to post something useful in this thread....*


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

What winter?










@ the Fells


----------



## Radchop (Dec 22, 2011)

Mountain bike Mondays.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Lee Creek Reservoir, Arkansas*

Valentines Day 2012


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

From my ride today, looking at the dangerous switchbacks I'm about to go down!

M-Hill - Rapid City, SD


----------



## Alcrea (Feb 15, 2012)

*Comite?*

Jason333,

Is that the Comite Trail in Baton Rouge?


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

chadalex78 said:


> Valentines Day 2012


There's trails there? I spent quite a bit of time in the Van Buren/Dora area as a kid. Is there a resource with trail info on the web?


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

okie_calvin said:


> There's trails there? I spent quite a bit of time in the Van Buren/Dora area as a kid. Is there a resource with trail info on the web?


Google it.. Im sure u can find something on Lee Creek reservoir... If u know how to get to the reservoir, the trails are right off the parking lot... I love that place.. One of my favorite local places to ride.


----------



## ildottore46 (Feb 14, 2012)

D' View


----------



## medi.hash (Jul 4, 2008)

danguskhan said:


> Fresh Lines and I wasnt even snowboarding.


Nice! Makes me want to dump a bunch of money on a fat bike and hit some snow somewhere.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Enjoying the freshies...

Good times! by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

CoppellStereo said:


> From my ride today, looking at the dangerous switchbacks I'm about to go down!


Not dangerous, just a lot of fun! where is that?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

eekabug said:


> Mr knee meet Mr rockbed.


Eek!


----------



## eekabug (Dec 4, 2011)

Mr knee meet Mr rockbed.


----------



## danguskhan (Aug 22, 2011)

medi.hash said:


> Nice! Makes me want to dump a bunch of money on a fat bike and hit some snow somewhere.


Actually this was just regular old tires on my Kona. Maxxis Ardent 26x2.25. Although it made me want a fat bike too haha.


----------



## slackiam (Dec 15, 2011)

This looks cool - guess I am going to have to get some fat tires!


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

rockerc said:


> Not dangerous, just a lot of fun! where is that?


I should have posted where it was. M-Hill which is right in the middle of town in Rapid City, SD


----------



## erikrc10 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just another day in the Blue Ridge Mtns, could you ask for anything more?


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Mountains, mill and mutton ... the last day of bike-packing along the Tinderry Range in New South Wales.










Warren.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

End of the line-BBT


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

at twin peaks during an eighteen mile tour de san francisco...twin peaks, golden gate park, baker beach and the presidio...


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Going old school!


----------



## EvilCodeMunkee (Dec 21, 2010)

Rain or shine, two feet or one, the race must go on.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

you guys are hardcore riding in the snow!

Just another nice day in the eastern sierra. My friend looking at the wheeler crest and round valley below.


----------



## hawkview1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, that photo is memorizing...Nice shot!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

csf said:


> you guys are hardcore riding in the snow!
> 
> Just another nice day in the eastern sierra. My friend looking at the wheeler crest and round valley below.


in the right hand center of the photo...is that a train?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Moab Rocks in February*


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

shekky said:


> in the right hand center of the photo...is that a train?


nope, just a stream lined with willows


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

csf said:


> you guys are hardcore riding in the snow!
> 
> Just another nice day in the eastern sierra. My friend looking at the wheeler crest and round valley below.


On the central peak, about 3/4 to the top, is that Frodo?

Beautiful shot!


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

edley said:


> On the central peak, about 3/4 to the top, is that Frodo?
> 
> Beautiful shot!


hmm could be but more likely a yeti!  thanks!


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

Ive ridden my first tour ride, Damn, Heavy but EPIC! Really tempted to do another.


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Shooting a wee video on a local rocky mountain.


----------



## raisingarizona (Feb 3, 2009)

bagz007 said:


> Nice, but in the way.


Worth slowing down for imho.


----------



## Pin2Win (Jan 31, 2012)

Me and my boys.








My new ride.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

one more climb to go and a bridge crossing at the end of another big day...


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

^^^ It was a nice day out there today Shekky.

We had the opposite view:


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

Today was "perfect". Sunny and 57 degrees. I have been battling my rear derailleur for a few weeks, took it off cleaned it and readjusted it. Rode 11 miles with no adjustments. Best ride this year so far.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Suspicious looking individuals obviously go this way ... on the route of the explorers Hume and Hovell.










Warren.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Stationary, sweaty, and spinny.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

**** happens, so wear a helmet, preferably a full-face.


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

after a month without touching the bike due to the bad weather we have had in the most part of Europe... I'm on the trails again!!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Woops!


----------



## erikrc10 (Apr 27, 2011)

^^ Those wide bars can kill you! Since switching to wide bars there is always this one tree that I smash my right hand into every time. I just can't get it through my head that my bars are that wide. Maybe someday I will learn.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Last ride.....


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Takin' a break in Elmira, MO on a gravel grinder from Polo.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Hitting the Wilderness Boundary on a snow ride...time to turn around.


Time to turn around by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

MTB Pilot said:


> Beautiful 78 degree day for my last ride with the Remedy 9.9 with 2300 feet of climbing and 1500 of bombing!:thumbsup:
> 
> McDowell Mt. Scottsdale, AZ


Same bike, now with me in Southern Utah.










Thanks MTB Pilot


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Resting the steeds


----------



## Tails8 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ahh the view. 










Tails


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

You've just got to get the front wheel high enough in the air and hope like hell you time it right.



hardtailkid said:


> Woops!


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Needles, Canyonlands NP


----------



## theslowestrider (Jun 9, 2011)

Searching for a new spot to ride...


----------



## maxxdout (May 24, 2011)




----------



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

Almost!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Earning.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

ehi Scrub where's the snow ?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

capriol said:


> ehi Scrub where's the snow ?


The derth this year is in return for the abundance last year.

I am not the least bit saddened by this. I, for one, welcome our new climate change overlords.


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

great day yesterday


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

God Morgon Stockholm.


----------



## Sourloter (Sep 21, 2011)

abecallejo said:


> great day yesterday


Stunned!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

February in Santa Cruz...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Still too muddy here to be on the trails. But, the MUPs are in good condition. :thumbsup:









If you can't be with the one you love, love the one you're with.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Good day to ride on the pond. Studded tires FTW! :thumbsup:


----------



## pat656 (Oct 1, 2011)

Got to ride my newly upgraded bike:


----------



## jimwg (Aug 7, 2010)

Peaceful...relaxing...it was a weekday so only 5 other riders encountered throughout the ride on a sometimes too popular trail (telegraph/Chino hills state park). It rained last week so the dirt was smooth and fast. Saw some cows and a"friendly" local coyote!!!


----------



## 620Dark (Nov 19, 2011)

Fell in a lake, felt great


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the trail near the river*

near the city , now , after the last snowy days


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Pat, what year trance was that? i kinda like it


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

marpilli said:


> Still too muddy here to be on the trails. But, the MUPs are in good condition. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 675767
> 
> ...


I regret selling my old Yukon so much :madman:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I regret selling my old Yukon so much :madman:


 :lol:

I've been very happy with how it's currently setup. If I find another one I'll buy it and ship it out to you.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

You're da man marpilli! :thumbsup: The funny thing is this is actually an occasion where I would give a winky thumbs up to you :lol:


----------



## Badassbassangler (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry for no pic. My wife almost yacked! I was instructed NOT to share this memory.:nono:


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

Tails8 said:


> Ahh the view.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

It has been years since I last rode on a large swathe of flat earth, so I went over the Great Dividing Range to the flood plains of the Murrumbidgee River on a reccy for a longer off-road tour.










Warren.


----------



## Laffinatcha (Feb 24, 2012)

Awesome, wish we had stuff like that a little closer to home.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

This thread makes me want to quit my job and move somewhere nice. Great pictures everyone.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

When life gives you lemons, make lemonade...

Snow ride @ Baker's Acres by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

First trip ever to Sedona, lovely place to ride!


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Big epic day on a following a ridgeline.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

"Vintage Climbing"


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

This warm winter continues to keep me out of the woods. Can't even get enough cold weather for the dirt to freeze. This is nuts! Anyways the bike paths are still open. It was 46 and very sunny. I stopped here for a while and enjoyed skipping rocks in the open water...in February.


----------



## screamingeagle3 (Apr 28, 2010)

baker said:


> When life gives you lemons, make lemonade...
> 
> Snow ride @ Baker's Acres by bbaker22, on Flickr


awesome photo men :thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Snow storm !!! Thought I would never see the streets in white again this winter :thumbsup:


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

One picture, more than one line (about to drop this bowl for the 4th time), and a nice change of pace during our horrible winter this year.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My last ride was not on my bike. Snow riding with friends yesterday.


----------



## Shiva Tandava (Feb 25, 2012)

zero gravitation =)


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*no title*

!!!!!!!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Yesterday at the very top of Cochie Canyon, Tortolita Mtns. Tucson, looking down over the Ritz Carlton golf course where the Accenture is playing out. I would much rather be up here! Thanks to Swampfox for the picture...


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Going down.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

25.5 mile morning on the new bike!


----------



## JeffGabriel (Sep 13, 2011)

"Ok, guys... Let's try to get this right the first time."


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Playing with the chest mount for the video cam this afternoon.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Last year at our annual DH trip to Åre, my friend Johan asked me "how the hell are you so fast in the sketchy stuff".......here's your answer, Johan.


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

Tanasi / Ocoee

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

huntermos said:


> One picture, more than one line (about to drop this bowl for the 4th time), and a nice change of pace during our horrible winter this year.





sgltrak said:


> My last ride was not on my bike. Snow riding with friends yesterday.


So jealous. 

I'm not likely to get any skiing in this winter. We have a new baby and a 2 year old and I just can't get away long enough. Closest ski hill is ~2hr drive. Getting some nice winter MTBing in though.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

More frozen pond fun! Did a couple of laps today. The grip afforded by the Ice Spiker Pros blows my mind! :thumbsup:


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Dad went over the handlebars and still walked out 1/2 mile to my truck...broken clavicle in 2 places, broken sternum, cracked c4 vertebrae, broken/dislocated ribs. Tough dude!


----------



## Neviss (Feb 9, 2012)

"Dad went over the handlebars and still walked out 1/2 mile to my truck...broken clavicle in 2 places, broken sternum, cracked c4 vertebrae, broken/dislocated ribs. Tough dude!"

That's epic dude. What a beast. Big time props


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

^ yikes! I have had a few of those injuries myself, but not all together like that...and I sure as hell would not have been happy walking outta anywhere with any of them...let alone all of them! Hope he is healing up ok and that he gets back on the horse soon!


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

He's a million times tougher than me. Not bad for 66 years old!


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

QuenteK25 said:


> Dad went over the handlebars and still walked out 1/2 mile to my truck...broken clavicle in 2 places, broken sternum, cracked c4 vertebrae, broken/dislocated ribs. Tough dude!





QuenteK25 said:


> He's a million times tougher than me. Not bad for 66 years old!


Hi QuenteK25,

I'm sorry to hear of your dad's fall and injuries. In your post you don't say when it happened but I hope he's feeling better and enjoys a quick recovery! :yesnod:

As someone who turns 62 this year I can appreciate his pain. I shattered my left femur into four pieces on August 2nd, 2009 at Northstar Bike Park in Truckee, CA so tell him he's not alone in finding age inappropriate ways to hurt himself. Major Props to him for still going for it!!!

May I ask if that picture was taken on Bear Claw Poppy?

Best Wishes to your Dad!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## engrmariano (May 8, 2011)

my fastest speed


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Crash happened this last Saturday the 25th and yup...it's on Bearclaw Poppy.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

engrmariano said:


> my fastest speed


What software/app is that on the right, with the ride stats?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Got out on the back yard trails this morning with friends


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Limestone rocks @ Cambalache, Puerto Rico.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Trying to beat a snow storm.


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> Got out on the back yard trails this morning with friends


Where is this? Nice picture!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

nixgame22 said:


> Where is this? Nice picture!


Thanks. It is on the ridge between County Road 23 and the reservoir. Input 40.573291,-105.156837 on GoogleMaps for exact location

Same spot on Monday, but heading the opposite direction:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

looking southwest at hill 88 and the threat of afternoon rain from a location just northwest of the bobcat/maricello trail junction in the marin headlands...


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

engrmariano said:


> my fastest speed


not much in the way of hills in that part of Singapore...good effort!


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

Two hours of riding/pushing and I've earned an hour of lusciously decent descent on my 8.8 mi Out and Back today.


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

lunch break


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Early Autumn Thursday night ride.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Just one of many family rides yet to come...


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Riding near Jaca in the Spanish Pyrenees, 64km +/-2000m.









(And a second photo because it was so beautiful!)


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

terralogic squish...









and yes, i know the QR needs to 're-angled'


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

CHUM said:


> terralogic squish...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You put that on your Hunter???


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

marpilli said:


> You put that on your Hunter???


yup - for the more aggressive trails where i do not want to be a lawn dart...

i'll switch back and forth...takes like 20 minutes


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

life is good in northern california when you have friends like that raven to the right of joe's bike...


----------



## rhysjenz (Mar 3, 2012)

Jeez all these pics/stories are amazing


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Frozen and cold... an existence I do know...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

I love Spain and it's wonderfully diverse landscape!! Can't wait to go over to ride it one of these days.

NICE SHOTS!:thumbsup:

MTBP



doug_basquemtb.com said:


> Riding near Jaca in the Spanish Pyrenees, 64km +/-2000m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

A glorious day for a ride in Caldwell County, MO.


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks MTBP! I still find it amazing how much variety there is within such a small area. It makes it a great place to live.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*not bike this time*

only for cat lovers


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Great day for a ride!


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

It's warming up!


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Solo ride today at Moon Lake Park, the weather was perfect.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*3 pictures, 1 line:*

A beautiful day to be out with the wife and friends


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Mmm, heard that hikers taste just like chicken...








Seriously, a great shot!


----------



## critterstalker (May 1, 2011)

*Passing it on*


----------



## T-roll (Aug 4, 2011)

*8 screws and a metal plate in my wrist*

Next post will be from my spinning class!


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

That's not good ^^. I hope you heal quickly.

Snowy ride a couple of weeks ago, it's a still from the video. Click to see the video if you want.


----------



## Silverwulf (Feb 24, 2012)

*Ride to the lake*

First mtb ride in 12years...forgot how nice it is.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

It's Spring in VA, if you believe this trailside Iris seen yesterday.


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

finally cleaned a section of local trail i've always had problems with, pretty stoked on it :thumbsup:


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

^ Nice, congratulations!










A nice four hour ride in Cambalache, Puerto Rico. Weather was awesome and the trails were amazing.

Yesterday's ride was great too. Solo ride for one hour and finished it up paddle boarding/snorkeling with the missus in Tres Palmas marine reserve at Rincón, Puerto Rico; beautiful coral reef. Had to finish the ride early since it started raining but had a chance to see the Corona Extra Pro Surf competition also.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Out with my kid on the trails today, looking for signs of spring; found some!


----------



## fst aslp (Aug 17, 2009)

I wish they would have had a fire waiting.


2012-03-04_10-11-35_707 by FST ASLP, on Flickr


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Going up.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

epic ride


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

We chanced upon a feral sculpture, where Joy practiced a bit of yoga.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Actual crash scene photo from "I was just riding along"...seriously :


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*last ride*

saturday afternoon


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Better here than there.









Boston skyline


----------



## theZapper (Jun 20, 2010)

fst aslp said:


> I wish they would have had a fire waiting.


nice lookin setup


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

another glorious northern california day and another strength-building grind up to hill 88...


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

StiHacka said:


> Better here than there.
> 
> where are you? we're trying to find a snowless place to ride in the area, without having to drive all the way to the cape or south of MA. (we're in southern NH, still 6 inches of snow)


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> StiHacka said:
> 
> 
> > Better here than there.
> ...


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice ride suday. Temp was 75 degrees. Rode untill the sun went down.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> StiHacka said:
> 
> 
> > Better here than there.
> ...


----------



## Pea-Ta (Sep 13, 2011)

slimphatty said:


> Going up.


saw the vid, good flight









Singletracky


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Time for the snow to go... Sand Canyon, near Cortez Colorado on Saturday.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Pea-Ta said:


> saw the vid, good flight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS DUDE!!! It's my biggest air time yet. How'd you check out the video btw?

Nice picture too!


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

good ride with changeful weather, rainy in the begining and sunny at the end


----------



## Notsoseriousbiker (Mar 3, 2012)

Can't believe some of the places you lot have near you to ride :O 
Absolutely beautiful!

This is definitely my favourite thread, I've wasted so much time looking through every page haha.


----------



## Beckman4 (Aug 16, 2004)

*High winds mean...*

Plenty of climbing over downed trees


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Ominous clouds and light rain make for a fun ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the rep dudes! Throwin' it back at you guys!


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

The West is calling...









Sunset over Burlington, Mass

Edit - here is a video from the same hilltop from the previous day. (a little too windy/noisy)


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

So many beautiful places, and so short life to see all of them...


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Full Moon.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*a simple path*

in the wood nice even the year


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Orb of life, settling into bed.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

*night ride*

hydration break


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

On the border, or 8 miles from it, with Rare Cactus in the US somewhere in this picture. No Gila Monsters were spotted.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

RandyBoy said:


> On the border, or 8 miles from it, with Rare Cactus in the US somewhere in this picture. No Gila Monsters were spotted.


I love Desert rides - it's so quiet and peaceful. I wish I could stand the heat a little better so I could ride in the summer when everyone else is dying inside.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i like to get shots of my bikes from this location...looking north towards mount tamalpais, one of the "cradles of mountain biking"...


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

On the way home from Mt. Tam


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

huntermos said:


> On the way home from Mt. Tam


nice...


----------



## Notsoseriousbiker (Mar 3, 2012)

huntermos said:


> On the way home from Mt. Tam


Wow...
I cant believe the places in this world. So, so many beautiful scenes I will most likely never see with my own eyes :sad:


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

incredible :O


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Sunset on Slickrock Trail:


----------



## Silverwulf (Feb 24, 2012)

^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Finishing the morning ride with friends


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

No pics yet but going out tomorrow... just wanted to say how awesome it is to spend the first two hours of a working Friday, vegging out in front of my computer monitor browsing these amazing photos! What a thread!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Really enjoyed the descent today, it felt like the bike was reading my mind.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

doug_basquemtb.com said:


> Really enjoyed the descent today, it felt like the bike was reading my mind.


You could put together a book just from the pictures that you have posted to this thread so far. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow, thanks a lot  I'm pretty lucky that I can ride in lots of different and beautiful places. There's so many great photos on this thread though, it makes me want to take a year off and travel around a bit.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*do you want a bath ?*

strange things into mountain-biking


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

Hmm, first day on the bike this year, should I?


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

It wasn't really about MY last ride this time. Ran into a father teaching a young daughter how to ride AND later on a son teaching his father how to ride. Made me smile for the rest of the ride.


----------



## BlackMeth (May 20, 2011)

Tried a jump a bit above my level and ended up at the hospital.. No serious injury though, got there myself. Spent almost 6 hours there.
Almost broke my collarbone, but it held up, so now my entire should / chest hurts like .. A lot.. Also my leg is sore, but at least I didn't get another concussion 

Now kids: Wear that helmet! It saves your f'ing life! :thumbsup:









It had another crack a bit further down.. I need a new one.


----------



## Silverwulf (Feb 24, 2012)

:yikes:
Good that you are alright! You probably wanted a new helmet anyway, right?


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Errant stick made for an expensive sounding noise, but sliding dropouts made for an easy SS conversion for the rest of the day...


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

^Deraileur hanger did NOT do it's job.


----------



## Silverwulf (Feb 24, 2012)

Annadel, cobblestone trail, 3-9-12 high noon with my new camber elite.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

zahgurim said:


> Errant stick made for an expensive sounding noise, but sliding dropouts made for an easy SS conversion for the rest of the day...


Clean that derailleur up and bring it to your shop. Breakage at that part is covered under warranty


----------



## circlesuponcircles (May 10, 2011)

El Chorro near La Paz, Bolivia. 45 miles of downhill. From snow to jungle....


----------



## BlackMeth (May 20, 2011)

Silverwulf said:


> :yikes:
> Good that you are alright! You probably wanted a new helmet anyway, right?


Actually, yes. And now I have a good excuse to buy one :thumbsup:


----------



## Kimchirider (Jun 26, 2009)

*Korean Slickrock*

Half a world away from Moab.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

^ Nice! 

Where in Korea is that? I'm up around Seoul.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

First Summer (time) ride of the season. Did not feel like Summer in 27F windchill though.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

15 in, on a 45 miler


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

Spring is springing in North Carolina.


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

beautiful.... we're seeing the last of winter here in east TN too.... c'mon spring I say.


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> Sunset on Slickrock Trail:
> 
> sweeeeet. I wants me some of dat slick rock


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

Made it a little farther this time.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

*Where I'm from.*








[/URL]
Where I'm From by Jamieson Just J, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

I hope hastily thrown togther montages are ok... Very satisfying first ride after a LONG (way too long) hiatus and an adequate break in ride for my new bike  Concord Park single track and Melton Lake greenway to cooldown -- Knoxville, TN


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

got my first video on my crappy camera (dont judge me!) the bf takes a good digger though, made the whole thing worth it  (yes, i'm amping up the dog in the first few seconds)
3-11movie_edited.mp4 video by nbolin - Photobucket


----------



## TRaGiK (Feb 23, 2012)

My first single track ride (today!).


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Getting up here in early season shape and conditions wasn't the most fun I've ever had on a bike, but coming down made it worthwhile.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Nice video Nicole, I really liked that "Oh **** !!" part 

Here's today's ride. 10° C and no wind, so I enjoyed a bit of wet action on the trails 

And finished the day with a good cleaning.


----------



## Kimchirider (Jun 26, 2009)

zahgurim said:


> ^ Nice!
> 
> Where in Korea is that? I'm up around Seoul.


160km southeast of Seoul, near Jecheon.


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> got my first video on my crappy camera (dont judge me!) the bf takes a good digger though, made the whole thing worth it  (yes, i'm amping up the dog in the first few seconds)
> 3-11movie_edited.mp4 video by nbolin - Photobucket


incredible single-track vid despite the crash... very well done!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ yeah...this time i let the fast guy have it. its a bit boring when i'm under the camera


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

Old bike, new mud.


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Had a lot of fun today. Awesome weather but it got a little too hot for my taste. Rode for the first time in the southeast of the island. Awesome trails. A lot of climbs and a lot of descends. After four hours in the saddle, climbing was kind of hard.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

Longest recorded ride to date.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

Spring is here!


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

It's going to be an amazing spring.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I love my morning commute!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

First time on dry singletrack with the fatty.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

3 inches of rain, starting on Friday, ending Sunday morning: a prime riding weekend, down the drain.... (pic from my front window)


----------



## jparker164 (Mar 2, 2004)

T-shirt weather in NY


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

rockerc said:


> Sunday on the Cochie Spring Trail near Tucson. Sun just coming up over the ridgeline above...


ok am i tripping or is this canny missing half a fork?


----------



## Silverwulf (Feb 24, 2012)

It's a lefty.


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

2DMaxLST said:


>


simply incredible!


----------



## jen0910 (Mar 25, 2009)

It was too muddy in the woods, so I went for a road ride.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

70° In New York. Thank you global warming.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the grandeur of the marin headlands captured at the end of another great ride!


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Lee Creek MTB trails, Arkansas*

It rained yesterday....


----------



## screamingeagle3 (Apr 28, 2010)

jparker164 said:


> T-shirt weather in NY




Its Cannondale Lefty fork,and its perfectly fine as it is..........:thumbsup:


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

anj said:


> ok am i tripping or is this canny missing half a fork?


Amazing you have never seen one of these! They have been around for a while. My other bike has a regular Fox 140mm fork, and I like 'em both. The Lefty is comparatively lightweight, and is a joy to ride. It does take a little getting used to at first, but it quickly becomes 'normal'... a subtly different feeling...


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah totally new to me and very intriguing! I mentioned that i had been out of the mtb scene for a while... actually about 17 years...so i am in the process of re-acclimating myself with all the new stuff  FUN!!!!


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

I proposed to my girlfriend on her first time riding her mountain bike. Video coming soon...










BTW she said yes :thumbsup:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

MotoX33 said:


> I proposed to my girlfriend on her first time riding her mountain bike. Video coming soon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome congrats!


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

On page 68 of this marvelous thread hoping it will never end. Major kudos to whoever thought of this. BRAVO :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

Hutch3637 said:


> 70° In New York. Thank you global warming.


where you at , Hutch?


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

99mikegt said:


> where you at , Hutch?


Schenectady. What about you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

Orange County. Stewart State Forest is my main spot. If you've never been down here, its worth the hour and a half ride down the NYS Thruway. Excellent flowing singletrack. Low traffic, and a couple of different pubs not far for afterwards.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

99mikegt said:


> Orange County. Stewart State Forest is my main spot. If you've never been down here, its worth the hour and a half ride down the NYS Thruway. Excellent flowing singletrack. Low traffic, and a couple of different pubs not far for afterwards.


I'll add that to my list of places to go this year and you should check out SMBA as well as Schenectady if you haven't all ready.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Wet urban assault.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

perfect weather


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

Abandon railroad in Oak Ridge



found a nifty little single track too, while i was exploring, made by the boyscouts


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

From 27F to 72F in less than two days.


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

yesterday in El Soplao cave, day was a bit foggy


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

doug_basquemtb.com said:


> It's great to be back in the Basque Country.


is that Yoda on your back?  Basque Country looks amazing btw!


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

First ride with the new upgrades. All I can say is, "Wow... just wow!"


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Kimchirider said:


> Half a world away from Moab.


This looks fun! :thumbsup:



doug_basquemtb.com said:


> Really enjoyed the descent today, it felt like the bike was reading my mind.


So many awesome pics from you in this thread. Really makes me want to visit the Basque region and do some riding. Maximum stokage! :thumbsup:


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Still winter in Newfoundland. -7C today. On the up side, I got to ride a few "trail" features that are usually inaccessible due to being offshore, including up and over the rock in the picture.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Climbing back out of the nearly dry river after a sandy wash crossing.


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

All_talk said:


> Well the snow has finally come and the trails are covered&#8230; I know it says no whining but my bike looks stupid with that skinny road slick.
> 
> Gary


but what a sweeeeet rig otherwise :thumbsup:


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

The ride was great, who cares about the views!








"Summit" of Mt. Pisgah, Northboro MA


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

All_talk said:


> Well the snow has finally come and the trails are covered&#8230; I know it says no whining but my bike looks stupid with that skinny road slick.
> 
> Gary


But it's a sweeeeeet lookin' rig otherwise :thumbsup:


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

sorry for the duplicate post....


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

from yesterday's slightly muddy sunset ride:


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

bedwards1000 said:


> Me, My Bike & Nobody Else


this is surreal


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

cool, foggy, muddy days are perfect days for single speeding in golden gate park...


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

Praying for dry trails soon.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

johnlh said:


> Praying for dry trails soon.


we've been lucky here in norcal.it's been an unusually dry year and the week of rain we're getting won't affect most of the trails/fire roads i ride unless three more storms just like it roll in one after one, which is not very likely this time of year. hang in there, dry trails are not far away!!!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

hey johnlh, that's not highway 4 at bear valley by any chance, is it?


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

shekky said:


> hey johnlh, that's not highway 4 at bear valley by any chance, is it?


No, it is HWY 130, 35 miles west of Laramie, WY. Here is what it looked like last June:









Thin snow this year!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

skiahh said:


> First ride with the new upgrades. All I can say is, "Wow... just wow!"


Another Lefty! Cool!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Cochie Spring Trail, Tortolita Mtns. near Tucson. There is NEVER anyone else out here!


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Hobbs State Park, NWArkansas*

Perfect day, perfect trails...


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

rockerc said:


> Cochie Spring Trail, Tortolita Mtns. near Tucson. There is NEVER anyone else out here!


dayum!


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Goin' 'round the mountain....


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Out MUP'ing around with the family...


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Squeeze!


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

Finally putting winter to bed  
16 yrs. son catching some air









This is me doing my first small log drop of the year. 









It was a perfect start to the season. :thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Yep...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

my good work in the hills for today is done...until tomorrow...


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*March Air*


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

or something


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Took my son on his first real MTB ride today :thumbsup:


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

A little day trip to a very different area of Spain for riding in. 









P.S. Thanks for the comments L. Ron Hoover and Anj


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

today, riding with my old man (image taken from video)


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Massachusetts singletrack. Me and the boys on a beautiful day! (video)
bikemovie3-18.mp4 video by nbolin - Photobucket


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Unbelievable weather for March in New England.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

single speed urban assault day...


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

No hills to speak of but the vistas were still pretty.









Woods Hole, Cape Cod


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

About to get hammered with hail on the Slickrock Trail today:


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^^^Great image!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

bsieb said:


> ^^^Great image!


x 2....That's an awesome shot


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Great ride yesterday at Douglas State Forest in Massachusetts...


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

Saturday - St. Patrick's Day ride



Bridge (visible on the left edge) out!


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Introducing a friend to AZ Spring Fling / Sedona trail riding - priceless


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

^^ - Excccccellent shot


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Snakebitten


----------



## Nick_R (Mar 19, 2012)

Texas Bluebonnets in bloom.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

Camber? How does it ride?


----------



## Nick_R (Mar 19, 2012)

99mikegt said:


> Camber? How does it ride?


The bike is a freakin steamroller. Its my first FS & 29er and the combination of the two are just completely different from anything I had ever ridden in the past, coming from a low end HT. Only had it for about a month now and absolutely love it. It is a bit on the heavy side though, not being the carbon version.


----------



## koretex (May 15, 2011)

Treaty @ Holston River


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

^^nice^^


----------



## koretex (May 15, 2011)

bear said:


> Introducing a friend to AZ Spring Fling / Sedona trail riding - priceless


WOW! Awesome shot dude...makes me want to ride that trail so bad right now!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

great day to ride whit maya


----------



## fvfvfv (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is how you know it's going to be good!


----------



## chiave04 (Nov 20, 2009)

..oohh yeah...carbon fiber fork works very well !! :thumbsup:


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Flowaliscous Fun, granite basin in prescott, az


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

It only says Advised! by paulfulford, on Flickr

It only says "advised'


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

*More underground*

I posted a picture previously; here's a video from last weekend.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

We ran into Jacquie Phelan, who never saw a photo she didn't want to pose for and who claims to be wearing a different kilt every day this month.


----------



## chantheman84 (Sep 20, 2011)

SERC #1 2012 race Was the shizzle!! Placed 4th out of 15 !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

chantheman84 said:


> SERC #1 2012 race Was the shizzle!! Placed 4th out of 15 !!!:thumbsup:


You don't bend your pedals anymore now ?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

happiness is brand new 700 x 45 firecross tires on screamin' fire roads!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Summer heat, winter trails.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

After 9 straight days of skiing, it's good to be back on the bike:


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

after the storm


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Discovery


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Sunset


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

Sunsets are the best when you are out on the trail. Cameras just never can seem to do them enough justice.


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

*Mt. Gretna PA*










Rock n' Roll baby!!!!:band:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Met the meat grinder. Had to shave the leg around the rashes to prevent hairs from messing up the healing.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

moonraker said:


> Rock n' Roll baby!!!!:band:


Hey Mr. moonraker,

Cool Shot! Great Rocks!! I wish we had more of that topography around me!!!

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:

PS
We do have some decent rocks but they're higher in the Sierra. This is from Northstar Mountain Bike Park:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

huntermos said:


> After 9 straight days of skiing, it's good to be back on the bike:


Nice. But at the same time ... damn! I was there last year en route to Sedona coming down from Moab, and didn't even think to check out of there were any trails in the area.

Next time...


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

nuclear_powered said:


> Nice. But at the same time ... damn! I was there last year en route to Sedona coming down from Moab, and didn't even think to check out of there were any trails in the area.
> 
> Next time...


There's also some slickrock riding around southeast of town and along the "lake," but it's rough stuff. Page is always worth the stop on the drive to more famous places unless it's 90+ out. Perfect this time of year if it's not windy.

Today's stop:


----------



## LooseCannon1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice stuff


----------



## LooseCannon1 (Mar 22, 2012)

*Awesome*

Southern Utah in Spain. Add that to the wish list. Cool shot


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

MotoX33 said:


> I proposed to my girlfriend on her first time riding her mountain bike. Video coming soon...
> 
> BTW she said yes :thumbsup:


Congrats! My wife was wearing a helmet when i proposed to her also  (backcountry skiing)


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

40th Bday hangover and my present :thumbsup:


----------



## Gofannon (Apr 19, 2010)

Of all the wheels, in all the towns, in all the world, that stick had to walk into mine.


----------



## MannyV (May 24, 2011)

My buddy Keith at Markham park in Ft. Lauderdale, Florida

Sent from my Motorola ATRIX 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Getting the job done before the going to job


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Some Alamo Spur Chunk... Tortolitas, Tucson


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

And some Alamo Spur wildflowers further up... Best time of year in the Sky Islands!


----------



## beecrazy (Jun 20, 2011)

Bike trails closed- found wildlife refugee to ride in! (Wisconsin)


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

cmg. said:


> 40th Bday hangover and my present :thumbsup:


Happy B-Day, looks like fun is headed your way. Now you just need to get that pesky snow to melt! :thumbsup:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

snow is gone, photo is 3 months old
hangover lasted a little longer than expected, must be the age :skep:


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

pike's peak from palmer park


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

cmg. said:


> hangover lasted a little longer than expected, must be the age :skep:


lol! :d


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

p_DuBs said:


> pike's peak from palmer park


alot of alliteration but a pretty pic from a pretty perky peaky pearch


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Trying out my "new" old Trance frame.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Fifth day of MTB riding in a row. God bless the scholar strike that's been going on since a month now


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Pure bliss :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Pure bliss! :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Pure bliss! :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Pure utility bliss! :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Pure bliss! :thumbsup:

(from the five rides...so far...this week )


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

riding on mt tam today instead of taking photographs of it from a distance...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

David C said:


> Fifth day of MTB riding in a row. God bless the scholar strike that's been going on since a month now


five days straight, that's pretty good. come on man, make it to at least ten... :thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

shekky said:


> five days straight, that's pretty good. come on man, make it to at least ten... :thumbsup:


Trying to. Raining yesterday but managed to ride before in the morning. Rode this morning too. Rain for tomorrow, but might not even happen. However the temp is going back down close to 0°C but that won't stop me. Plus I still need to fine tune that fork


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful Day, trail was dry, grass is growing high.....


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

*Speaking of things that are high*

That stem/steerer tube! Holy cow! Great thread you guys, lots of inspiring pics here


----------



## jrwillia1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey guys. Does anybody know what page the pic is on with the guy going down the hill with his kid in the bike trailer. Tried skimming through the pages for about 15 minutes with no luck.Figured I would ask. Thanks, Jess.


----------



## Plummit (Jan 14, 2004)

Making the most of the last of the unseasonably righteous temps here in New England.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

b4 stealth said:


> That stem/steerer tube! Holy cow! Great thread you guys, lots of inspiring pics here


6'7" and a 21" frame.... its actually rides awesome.... working on getting a full suspension xxl soon


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Quick cell phone shot of the sunrise from the beginning of this morning's ride.


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

hello...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

_alain_ said:


> hello...


nice work!


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

Afternoon de light


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Quick cell phone shot of the sunrise from the beginning of this morning's ride.


Great shot, the spirit of riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Trails, boats, bridges








A family ride in Providence, RI


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

AZT


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

David C said:


> Zombie Apocalypse.


day six consecutive?


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Weather man says 100% chance of rain tomorrow, so we thought we'd better get out today. Santa Monica Mtns.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

^^ Looks like it ended up being a nice day out there today.. I'm kicking myself for not getting out!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

shekky said:


> day six consecutive?


Yup. I have a full day of helping my dad work on getting the boat ready tomorrow, but I might just get up earlier and ride before to get day seven in.

I have to admit though today's only been the 5th day of dirt since the first one (Monday) was some urban assault, but still on the same bike.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

On our last day of a 2 week road trip, we stop by one of Las Vegas' few decent "attractions..."


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Biking above the clouds.


----------



## nre7766 (Feb 14, 2011)

*I think its called merry go round*

went up cause it was the sedona singletrack celebration bujt never made it to the expo, just slayed some trails on our own.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for posting photos with interesting ambiance. It has been delightful returning to the site today, after a long break and seeing this excellent body of works.

It is now getting cold in the mountains, the light is still warm, clear and bright, ... but the shadows are becoming as cold as the creeks.










Warren.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

my 6yr old learning some skills


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

The top of a skanky 3hr bit¢hkitty climb, to be followed by an awesomeflowy 7km descent


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Wild Wassa said:


> Thanks for posting photos with interesting ambiance. It has been delightful returning to the site today, after a long break and seeing this excellent body of works.
> 
> It is now getting cold in the mountains, the light is still warm, clear and bright, ... but the shadows are becoming as cold as the creeks.
> 
> ...


That is a great photo.

Morgan


----------



## charlythen (Feb 17, 2012)

nice pictures


----------



## charlythen (Feb 17, 2012)

nice shoots


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Los Pinchos MTB Trail @ Salinas, Puerto Rico.


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Plummit said:


> Making the most of the last of the unseasonably righteous temps here in New England.


awesome drop.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Wild Wassa said:


> Thanks for posting photos with interesting ambiance. It has been delightful returning to the site today, after a long break and seeing this excellent body of works.
> 
> It is now getting cold in the mountains, the light is still warm, clear and bright, ... but the shadows are becoming as cold as the creeks.
> 
> ...





morganfletcher said:


> That is a great photo.
> 
> Morgan


This is indeed a beautiful photo. :thumbsup:


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Last night. -10C, pitch dark. Most people I know think I'm nuts.


----------



## Cycosis (Sep 11, 2011)

2nd home


----------



## Pea-Ta (Sep 13, 2011)

Painful


----------



## racinteach (Jan 29, 2005)

Can't post pics yet, buthere were my thoughts, " I think if I fake a flat, I can get another look at her as she walks by".


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Not on the trails, but near the trailhead.








A ride of firsts: First of the season, first clipless, first on disk brakes, first puke on the trails :thumbsup: .


----------



## teamhaymaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Sitting and waiting on top of the hill....


Norco with Fox by The McCusker, on Flickr


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

New fork, new wheelset, familiar trail to the Baltic Sea.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Little man shooting his first vid.









Not my most recent ride, but my most recent pic.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Cool trail and lots of fun was had!


----------



## -bert- (Feb 22, 2012)

Finally picked up my bike. First day with it and I put in 10 miles. Took it to Saddle River Path. First time ever riding on any trails and it's been about ten years since I've ever really rode a bike. Cant wait to try more trails in my area.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

QuenteK25 said:


> Little man shooting his first vid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my lil girl is 2 and loves her Strider... She's really catchin on.. Daddy's lil shredder.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mud N Blood...


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

oh crap!


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

2nd times a charm!


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Soaking up the afternoon spring sun








.

Hard to believe all photos above are from yesterday with the lizard from today.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

After the ride!


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

clockwork said:


> oh crap!


winner!! :thumbsup:


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

Found some new single track in west Oak Ridge this past weekend.... yummmmy!


----------



## dr.lee.g (Oct 10, 2011)

11.86 miles of some brutal hills.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Clockwork, i think your buddy needs to slow down or something!


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

clockwork said:


> oh crap!


Tell him 29ers endo less! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Avoiding hazards.


----------



## -bert- (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Concrete Blonde and The Pixies made for a nice soundtrack this afternoon.


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

QuenteK25 said:


> Little man shooting his first vid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think every kid should come equipped with with a helmet cam. Imagine the movies and pictures we would see. It would help us "grown-ups" remember what it was like to be a kid again. Teach us to relax every now and then.........Oh wait that's what my bike is for. 
Well maybe we could all just laugh at all the nut shots we would get......


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the colored band in the three*

are you in Italy ? 
the coloured band is red and white like a Cai ( Club Alpino Italiano )


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

Never enough............


----------



## ruxin (Jan 30, 2011)

i think gloves would have helped here


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

ruxin said:


> i think gloves would have helped here


Hope you're left handed!


----------



## ruxin (Jan 30, 2011)

wintersolstice said:


> Hope you're left handed!


right handed, but it's all good, played soccer that night and road the next day for about 15 miles....it happens...lol


----------



## ggilings (Nov 26, 2011)

Peaceful, early morning ride


----------



## Tybol (Mar 27, 2012)

Is that the Salt Lake Valley in the background? That area looks really familiar...


----------



## Tybol (Mar 27, 2012)

The sun got away from me on those sandy Ft. Bragg trails.


----------



## Tybol (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't have a light on my bike yet, but I keep a 90 lumens headlamp in my backpack so I can ride into the night when the mood hits.


----------



## ggilings (Nov 26, 2011)

Tybol said:


> Is that the Salt Lake Valley in the background? That area looks really familiar...


Close. Actually Provo/Orem


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rainstorm, blood drawn, hr maxed and brownies eaten!


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Maiden Voyage today for my new sled, front burped big & I tasted dirt - all fun, no whine..








Fountainhead, VA


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Practicing for Sea Otter (in Moab Sunday)


----------



## HoboBob5 (Mar 13, 2012)

ruxin said:


> i think gloves would have helped here


Ouchhh. Even as an EMT I'm getting the chills haha


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

1st day in the burley trailer with my favorite girl (if the other girl is seeing this, I mean my 2nd favorite girl)


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

yes my friends, there is legal singletrack in marin county!


----------



## lostonbase (Nov 1, 2011)

730 am Morning Ride prior to working a double, it was a fantastic start.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

ride to work....could've gone better :skep: (still pic taken out of a video)


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

^^^nice work!^^^


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

*My morning ride*

Testing the new Ardent 2.4, Very nice at 20 psi.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Devil's Den State Park, GnArkansas*

Devil's Den... Heavenly trails.(I know theres two pics, but can u blame me?)


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Not alone on the trails*

Ran into this guy laying across the trail.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

heavy fog north of the golden gate this afternoon...


----------



## gurkan (Apr 3, 2009)

So very nice !
Wants me to get out and ride.
What size is that frame please?


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*We have a drought in south east England...*

the singletrack is dry and dusty, fast and flowing... tragic


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

gurkan said:


> So very nice !
> Wants me to get out and ride.
> What size is that frame please?


if you are referring to the blue marin, it is a large...


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

*Nice to sit here after a long lazy winter.....*


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

alone in the fog...


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

a spring bloom


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Great ride this evening.....was like a dream


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

kitts21j said:


> *Nice to sit here after a long lazy winter.....*


I think this is a great image, it is full of expectation. I would hang this image on my wall... :thumbsup:


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

longhaultrucker said:


> Pure bliss! :thumbsup:


Nice DC!


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Up on top of the Barton Dam. This picture doesn't really do it justice. I'll have to take one from a better angle next time.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

It was a nice morning with a mist above the river, so rolled down a hill to the Murrumidgee River to check out a few flooded fences.



















Warren.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

Drop to a slope and right back up again - welcome to Fountainhead


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Rear facing seat post cam. Bumpy section on the back yard trail. Glad I had that 30mm of travel.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Wild Wassa said:


> It was a nice morning with a mist above the river, so rolled down a hill to the Murrumidgee River to check out a few flooded fences.
> Warren.


That first picture is a winner. Fantastic work, congratulations.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*saturday afternoon*

dry time


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Treehugging... ouch


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

^^^ouch!


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

First 2012 enduro, done.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*click !*

https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smil...s://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gif


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i had a beautiful ride today. rocky singletrack goodness. you'll have to take my word for it, because i took the camera out for pics....and head a dead battery. argh!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

keeping things simple and mellow on the south side of the golden gate this afternoon...look hard enough and you can see it...


----------



## podrunner (Nov 21, 2010)

*DK Training in the Flint Hills*

Some may recognize this from the Flint Hills Death Ride. What a great place to train for the DK!!


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Santa Monica Mtns, riding with my wife on "Jedi". The cool winds were really howling as we crested the ridges. Can't beat the view!


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

After the rains.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

another great ride almost done!


----------



## Pin2Win (Jan 31, 2012)

Cool bridge from a awesome ride with my son!


----------



## SimonV (Sep 30, 2009)

wow, nice thread, will post soon (when they let me...lol)


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Sunny day on the back yard trails.


----------



## BigBanger (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome Sunday ride


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Rear facing seat post cam. Bumpy section on the back yard trail. Glad I had that 30mm of travel.


30mm lol!

I'm in FC too, where is this?


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

High up on the Wild Mustang Trail, Tortolita Mtns. Tucson last Sunday. You would think by looking at the wash here that it rained a lot... it does not...


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

rockerc said:


> High up on the Wild Mustang Trail, Tortolita Mtns. Tucson last Sunday. You would think by looking at the wash here that it rained a lot... it does not...


Rockerc, I keep thinking that I'll have to hit you up for a tour when I next make it down there, but I'm beginning to think I wouldn't be able to hang... Keep up with the eye candy!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

First false summit of the climb southbound to the top of Wild Mustang Trail, Tortolita Mtns. Tucson. After a hard climb up rocky singletrack, you think you have made it, only to find this... Another short drop followed by more steepness. You can see the trail climbing up the other side on the right of the picture... Worth the effort as you have several miles to drop down the other side to the Ritz Carlton Golf club in Dove Mountain.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

My lunch hour was probably better than yours. 









edit: stupid Tapatalk upload failed.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

RIVER29 said:


> 30mm lol!
> 
> I'm in FC too, where is this?


Yep, 30mm. I ride a 15 year old MOOTS soft tail with 30mm flex in the rear and 80mm fork.

That photo is a screen grab at about :25 from a video I shot with the GoPro. The pictured section is on the stairs leading down to the Shoreline Trail on the front side of Horsetooth Reservoir from the parking lot at the top of the Maxwell Trail. Here is the video I grabbed the screen shot from:


----------



## mrstranger (Apr 4, 2012)

*Got off work and 1st thing on my mind is RIDE!*


----------



## -bert- (Feb 22, 2012)

The NJ riders might recognize. This was taken out in Ringwood, nj. First time there, the place is extremely rocky. A little too advanced for a new rider like me.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Fast (since I had to hustle to get the ride in before work) and thirsty (since my bottle flew out of the cage on a rocky decent and the cap snapped in half about 5 minutes in.) Nonetheless it was still a great time.








Part of the trail is riding across that dam.


----------



## Bootlegfab (Mar 27, 2012)

Tail end of the rockgarden...Rockville Park, Norcal


----------



## danguskhan (Aug 22, 2011)

Where is this?



RaptorTC said:


> Fast (since I had to hustle to get the ride in before work) and thirsty (since my bottle flew out of the cage on a rocky decent and the cap snapped in half about 5 minutes in.) Nonetheless it was still a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Its Barton Dam, part of the Ann Arbor local loop here in Michigan.


----------



## substitute (Aug 28, 2011)

Just a quick snapshot to get some variation here 

Getting back from work on monday was interesting to say the least... But still fun!










Greetings from Finland


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

6:09PM? Daylight savings is over.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Sudstitute that is hard core, and 251 that is
a beautiful shot.

Best, John


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Thanks! Here's what was behind me:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

a little known half mile stretch of singletrack in the southwestern corner of san francisco...


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*Views from the last bit of singletrack before getting home*

Northwest:








South:


----------



## ggilings (Nov 26, 2011)

Perfect day to ride!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

A riding buddy climbing up the hill.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

A couple of GoPro stills from last weekend's ride at Vietnam in Milford, MA


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Riding with a friend after work at Mt. Pisgah, Northborough MA. That mountain is a mean biatch!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Brown pow!


----------



## spartus625 (Mar 15, 2012)

BigBanger said:


> Awesome Sunday ride


that is really cool can't wait to get out and ride this spring


----------



## Skeptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

ggilings said:


> Perfect day to ride!


This shot is so dope!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

12 riders, 12 miles of single track, one moon, no lights, lots of fun.


----------



## Skeptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

Mrstranger, I love your bike, haha! I want that 2011 X2 so badly. Hoping I'll be lucky enough to find one in the next few months, when funds permit a new purchase. Probably too late to get one that isn't used.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Red sky, hazy morning.










Warren.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

^^ That's an amazing shot, would look great printed or high res


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Wild Wassa said:


> Red sky, hazy morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's nothing quite like Oz...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

April fools Road trip. Keyesville Classic stage race 2012. Vintage Class XC..

Quiet Time:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*very difficult ( for me )*

that's a very difficult descending path in the wood with rocks


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

capriol said:


> that's a very difficult descending path in the wood with rocks


I can imagine that the path is much steeper than what it looks in the pictures. How long is the descent?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

five -hundred meters approximately but too steep : a full suspension bike with good brakes or large tires is better ! the images don't convey the deeper .


----------



## ggilings (Nov 26, 2011)

Heretic Skeptic said:


> This shot is so dope!


Thanks! I was pretty happy with this one. Usually, when we try to get some cool shots, it ends up being just the tire or my head is cut off or something.


----------



## mrstranger (Apr 4, 2012)

Another day of biking with some good buddies.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

A perfect day!


----------



## dr. jekyll (Feb 15, 2012)

After work ride


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Poor quality mobile pic - but what a day for a ride!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

I love you fruity Rudy!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

my hangover is cured...time to eat steaks now...


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful SS day at Tanasi...


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Cool Friday night date ride


----------



## luretattoo (Oct 3, 2011)

great day with freinds and kids...bad camera though.


----------



## 620Dark (Nov 19, 2011)

*Cherry Popped*

First race today with Racers and Chasers in San Diego, hooked!


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Violent past=bueatiful present










Epic view to start the day


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

EnduroT said:


> ^^ That's an amazing shot, would look great printed or high res


EnduroT, thank you Mate. I'm pleased that you like the shot. The photo doesn't have the quality to be better than than it is here but thanks for your vote of confidence. The smoky sky and light mist, lessened the quality.



rockerc said:


> There's nothing quite like Oz...


rockerc, G'day. Too True. The skies are either crystal clear or smoky.

Approaching winter, is now burn-off (hazard reduction) time ... its very smoky now.










Warren.


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

My second ride on new bike, wife first ride on new bike, first ride together.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Another great day out on the trail!


----------



## GoIrish4663 (Apr 1, 2009)

Fun and flowy


----------



## GoIrish4663 (Apr 1, 2009)

Fun and flowy


----------



## danguskhan (Aug 22, 2011)

RaptorTC said:


> Its Barton Dam, part of the Ann Arbor local loop here in Michigan.


Okay, thats what I thought. Ive ridden it before. I have a friend that works at the REI there that I ride with from time to time. Im in Flint for the moment being but I love going down to A2 (even though I am a student at MSU  )


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the reward for today's 3:30 PM start was getting to see another sunset from the headlands...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*home-made speed limit*

trad : if you respect the speeed limit above I can offer a cup of coffee !


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*good easter !!!!*

good easter at every readers and riders !


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

63km, 1300m of climbing, and no pinch flats.


----------



## xKALECx (Oct 23, 2011)

Today is my son's 13 birthday. Nothing like riding with a friend!


----------



## Dan_DOOM (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry. Disregard; I have no idea what i'm doing.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

One ten mile single track ribbon through fields of wild flowers, granite outcroppings and full creek-beds at Reveille Peak Ranch, Burnet, Texas yesterday; awesome funness ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Major Clanger (Feb 11, 2012)

To add insult to injury there was a layer of semi-frozen slurry underneath the snow!!!


----------



## theslowestrider (Jun 9, 2011)

Already too hot/dry for me...


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

freedom


----------



## Sourloter (Sep 21, 2011)

Me, racing at Parnitha Mountain @ Greece.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Good ride today, been kept inside for the last week with bad weather, but today I went out with my brother. We met a few friends, got to ride along, take pics. Only downside was my brother crashed hard on a very steep technical section where he should not have go. His mint '00 GT XCR got scratched and he's sad about it. I'm sad too. Dream bikes getting damaged always punch you in the heart.

Ride responsibly, Captain's order.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

David C said:


> Dream bikes getting damaged always punch you in the heart.


They look better with real battle scars.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

StiHacka said:


> They look better with real battle scars.


I'll leave the scars to the beaters. A 12 years old bike need care to keep it going smooth for the next 12 years to come.


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

Some fine PA singletrack on a a lovely Easter morning.


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

tail end of an excellent Easter ride here in CO :thumbsup:


----------



## The Doty (Nov 15, 2011)

New graffiti underneath the highway running through the woods.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

sunset on the singlespeed...


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

camera was dead. will a lil video suffice? amazing day! hilarious people!
Lowell Dracut Tyngsboro town forest


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

Boyd's Gap Overlook -- Ocoee trail system, at the Brush Creek trail head and a most incredible Saturday ride!


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Sun soaked single track.

Imgp4540 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

*yesterday*

..the arctic cold at night, the earth it tells me lies...


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

3rd place in my first race ever!


----------



## screamingeagle3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Lefty can`t stand on its own


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

*today*

and the knowing of being beneath
grim and frostbitten kingdoms


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the picture of today*

the far top of mountain covered with snow and the warm sunny day now


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I found a few bikes out in the woods.


----------



## mrstranger (Apr 4, 2012)

Just another day in paradise.


----------



## Decatur_Tide (Nov 30, 2011)

bedwards1000 said:


> I found a few bikes out in the woods.


I would keep that Surly.


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

rinseflow said:


> and the knowing of being beneath
> grim and frostbitten kingdoms
> 
> https://www.saunalahti.fi/neonskin/talvi/frostbitten.jpg


Great picture.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

Snake on a trail!


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

Easter ride in Pisgah.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

A second Spring in Northern California:


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Another Saturday, another day in the Tortolitas near Tucson. This one near the top of the Wild Mustang trail again. So beautiful at this time of year...


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

One day I'll get the light right.










Warren.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Wild Wassa said:


> One day I'll get the light right.
> 
> Warren.


I think you do most days.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

It was dark.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Wild Wassa said:


> One day I'll get the light right.
> 
> Warren.


Light looks pretty darn spot-on to me! I love your pictures, they make me miss Oz!


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Serenity


----------



## papanoel (Nov 11, 2008)

rinseflow said:


> and the knowing of being beneath
> grim and frostbitten kingdoms


"Battles in the north" rules! I love that album! :thumbsup:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Not _everything_ makes it out of the trails alive...


----------



## jfoodstamp (Apr 9, 2012)

nice pics


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

marpilli said:


> Not _everything_ makes it out of the trails alive...
> 
> View attachment 687684


now, you zip tie that to your bike somewhere...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

shekky said:


> now, you zip tie that to your bike somewhere...


Aw, why didn't I think of that?!? I know where it was. If it's still there next time I might. Get on that Mad Max look.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

marpilli said:


> Aw, why didn't I think of that?!? I know where it was. If it's still there next time I might. Get on that Mad Max look.


this was on my superlight; i found it at china camp state park. it was still zip tied to the seat stay brace when i sold the bike in 2009


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Dear Marpilli, i lost that body part on my last bike ride. please give it back, thanks.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> Dear Marpilli, i lost that body part on my last bike ride. please give it back, thanks.


You haven't been flossing... :nono:


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

marpilli said:


> Aw, why didn't I think of that?!? I know where it was. If it's still there next time I might. Get on that Mad Max look.


Nowhere near Mad Max enough, we step it up a little more than that for downunder.

Trail side at Sparrow Hill...if you go into the woods tonight you're sure of a big surprise


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

7 AM. + Bike / multiple trails= .........Thank You Mr. Fisher:thumbsup:


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

kitts21j said:


> 7 AM. + Bike / multiple trails= .........Thank You Mr. Fisher:thumbsup:


I like the signature... I am reading that book right now... again...


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I'd put it on my helmet visor!


----------



## tripletsjeepin (Jun 20, 2004)

One of my best days!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

tripletsjeepin said:


> One of my best days!


Now that is beautiful!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

+1, beautiful.

Best, John


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't take very many pictures while I ride, but I was able to snap this one with my cell phone today. A rough 9 miles on my rigid singlespeed, trails were rooty and rutty from being so wet the past few weeks. Everything was dried up and perfect, though :thumbsup:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

scrublover said:


>


Uhhh, is your dog taking a dump???


----------



## spruceboy (Feb 18, 2008)

Still some some snow left..

(also, apparently the wrong "reply" button was hit - but such is life.. )


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

OO7 said:


> Uhhh, is your dog taking a dump???


Uhhh? I would say it was running


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Need more space?


----------



## Chris_T (Feb 21, 2005)

Roads? Where we're going we don't need....roads


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

tripletsjeepin said:


> One of my best days!


It's official: where I live sucks. That is gorgeous!


----------



## jfactor1 (Sep 22, 2010)

I fall down, go boom!!!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

emu26 said:


> Uhhh? I would say it was running


Well, sure that makes more sense . . . but nowhere near as funny!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

A short film made from a ride last weekend


----------



## Nick_R (Mar 19, 2012)

South Texas clays wreak havoc on drivetrains...


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

Although I'm facing the exit trail, I took the D loop. I swear.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

wildflower season in marin...


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Nick_R said:


> South Texas clays wreak havoc on drivetrains...


Hey man, really interesting bike rack you built.
Can you take a picture of it?
I need something like that cuz my new front fork will not fit on the rack that I bought.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*made it once....*

Then had to go again to get a video and pushed my luck.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*heres the video...(i know u were beggin fer it)*



chadalex78 said:


> Then had to go again to get a video and pushed my luck.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150652588151957


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*The one i rode out..*



chadalex78 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150652588151957


(cuz I know u didnt believe me)


----------



## HugeCow Inc. (Mar 25, 2012)

Glad to be riding again.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

HugeCow Inc. said:


> Glad to be riding again.


that looks like a cool place to ride, where is it?


----------



## makwa354 (Sep 1, 2010)

Soupy!


----------



## HugeCow Inc. (Mar 25, 2012)

Dudley Woods Metropark, just north of Cincinnati Oh.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

HugeCow Inc. said:


> Dudley Woods Metropark, just north of Cincinnati Oh.


well i'll be! i'm from chillicothe originally and have always wanted to bring one of my bikes back there to ride the trails i hiked as a boy. southern ohio has some kick a$$ riding, i'm sure!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

ok, this was taken on my last ride (train ride)

from the newspaper


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

I rode though a very small tunnel.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Nick_R said:


> South Texas clays wreak havoc on drivetrains...


Wow! I wouldn't say my bike accrues that much crud in a season. One of the advantages of having little to no dirt, I guess.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Wow! I wouldn't say my bike accrues that much crud in a season. One of the advantages of having little to no dirt, I guess.


Little to no dirt? This is the saddest thing I've read in this thread! My heart goes out to you Hoover.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

RIVER29 said:


> Little to no dirt? This is the saddest thing I've read in this thread! My heart goes out to you Hoover.


Oh, but we have lots and lots of beautiful rock so it's not so bad.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Oh, but we have lots and lots of beautiful rock so it's not so bad.
> 
> That looks awesome. Now I wish I had less dirt.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Tuesday afternoon ride


----------



## HugeCow Inc. (Mar 25, 2012)

bliss


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

today was a beauty

got a vid: 



and pix


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

havin too much fun. sorry


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

Pale Rider in the Cohutta Wilderness...

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

Endo'd into a cactus on the way back down to the bottom. Ouch!!!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> today was a beauty
> 
> got a vid:
> 
> ...


I would rep you for those shots, but RC won't let me


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

you get a screenshot and a photo along with TWO lines...longest ride since i don't know when; i love that my cross bike will do almost anything my MTB will...


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

spoiled


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Not all dry yet, but fun as hell......


----------



## Mustangfreak (Sep 28, 2011)

First ride since I got to South Korea in Feb, the scenery was beautiful, had my first true crash.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Air...


----------



## CohibaDream (Jan 26, 2012)

Just a little night riding shot from last week :thumbsup:


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

Bottom of Daniel Ridge from today's ride. One of my favorite Pisgah downhills. Obviously STIL.


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

One more from today, just for fun. Looking Glass Rock from F.S. 475B. Fantastic ride.


----------



## wavejim (Jul 15, 2011)

Taking the kids for a lunch ride.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Tough to pick just one from this weekend but I guess I'll go with this one........damn bikes are fun:thumbsup:


----------



## -bert- (Feb 22, 2012)

makwa354 said:


> Soupy!


How you liking your Exile? I got the same one, same color.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

After the rains here in SoCal on Friday, one day to let'em dry, and today... fun, fun, fun!


----------



## -bert- (Feb 22, 2012)

makwa354 said:


> Soupy!


How you liking your Exile? I got the same one, same color.


----------



## mrstranger (Apr 4, 2012)

Tires full of cow shyt. lol


----------



## Dickbrown (Feb 18, 2012)

First ride on the new tires...


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

after the rain


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

Rooty and Rocky: Haw Ridge - Anderson County, TN 04/14/2012


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Personal worst _time_ for the event but still a great time on the bike.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

El Salt said:


> After the rains here in SoCal on Friday, one day to let'em dry, and today... fun, fun, fun!


Great picture! Is that real film or some PP effect? It looks very film-ish to me and I like the swirly OOF areas, too.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Last ride in CO before a week in Mexico
Bobcat Ridge - Mountain Biking - YouTube


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

Good to see some of the closer high country opening up.


----------



## saltwater taco (Mar 23, 2012)

Hit a personal record of 32 miles yesterday, all single track! (sorry no pics, can't post yet anyways)


----------



## ggilings (Nov 26, 2011)

RIVER29 said:


> Last ride in CO before a week in Mexico
> Bobcat Ridge - Mountain Biking - YouTube


Cool pic, nice vid, sweet trail. I like it!!


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

It must have been a good ride, I didn't notice this until I stopped for a snack break.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

kevingp said:


> Nice!


Man, I ride in the wrong place . . . .


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Doug_J said:


> It must have been a good ride, I didn't notice this until I stopped for a snack break.
> 
> [/IMG]


i've got those scars...time for a bash ring


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

I guess I'll try this strava thing that people talk about.


----------



## Kimchirider (Jun 26, 2009)

*Snack Time*

Early morning appetizer.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Out riding with my sons...


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Midpoint of 33 miler, need go back through that notch in the mountains.


----------



## seemlessstate (Apr 3, 2011)

Contrary to pupular belief, Kansas is NOT flat.


----------



## HugeCow Inc. (Mar 25, 2012)

Daily ride on the local trail


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I've been riding to my local fishing spot lately... Caught this biggun earlier this evening.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

I love this spot.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

A beautiful 94 degree day in the Phoenix Mt. Perserve:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i've got to cheat again with two photos and two lines...the rainless sunset rainbow in marin and the old springs trail...


----------



## HugeCow Inc. (Mar 25, 2012)

@shekky - That photo of old springs trail is epic, with photos like that feel free to cheat and post as many photos as you can


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Pit stop at the top of the climb.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

*On a trail through the trees in the city.*


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

thatdrewguy said:


> *On a trail through the trees in the city.*


sutro park?


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

shekky said:


> sutro park?


yeah I was the only one on the trails. It's my first time exploring there and the switchbacks killed me.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

thatdrewguy said:


> yeah I was the only one on the trails. It's my first time exploring there and the switchbacks killed me.


i've only been there three times...the west side gets REALLY muddy...you'll get used to the switchbacks...


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

wrong thread, sorry


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*AM Commute*

I'll take a regular coffee with a single shot of mud.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Slippery when wet. Creek is usually about 8-12" deep. Of course, I crash when it's only 2" deep! Not whining, just sharing!


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

hardtailkid said:


> I've been riding to my local fishing spot lately... Caught this biggun earlier this evening.


Is that a large mouth? If so it's a big 'un!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Sippin that purple drank.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Spring*


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

I wasn't the only one using this trail...

MTBP


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

okie_calvin said:


> Is that a large mouth? If so it's a big 'un!


 Sure is! I'm about to go ride to the spot again and reel in a few more... I've got bass fever.


----------



## mrstranger (Apr 4, 2012)

Best time of the year to ride.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

okie_calvin said:


> Is that a large mouth? If so it's a big 'un!


No, I think he's just straining under the weight of the fish


----------



## finch6013 (Jul 9, 2011)

darkslide18 said:


> *Spring*


Syncline??


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Should've had my cape on!


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

clockwork said:


> Should've had my cape on!


_Tuck and roll, TUCK AND ROLL!!!_ Well, that's what everyone tells me anyway! Hope that ended ok?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

lol yup ended fine.Right before I hit the ground I rolled to my side right side and brought my arms in. Then rolled out of the trail as not to get run over by the next guy.


----------



## Dho_Dy (Apr 19, 2012)

i does'n like a blood but i like this view,,, :thumbsup:


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

clockwork said:


> lol yup ended fine.Right before I hit the ground I rolled to my side right side and brought my arms in. Then rolled out of the trail as not to get run over by the next guy.


:thumbsup:


----------



## mtboz (Feb 10, 2010)

MTB Pilot said:


> I wasn't the only one using this trail...
> 
> MTBP


Very lucky! I have seen every animal in the PMP except this fine critter.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

mtboz said:


> Very lucky! I have seen every animal in the PMP except this fine critter.


that creature looks like something you don't want to trifle with...


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Today's ride across the Murrumbidgee River flood plain, in the rain, felt like riding across a movie set.










Warren.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

finch6013 said:


> Syncline??


Yep. Hidden Canyon. Too bad they closed Coyote.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Following the Leader (Prospector, St. George Utah)


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

Pre work ride today.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Fall down go boom, no complaints, had a GREAT prework ride today!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

A lot of dirt not much blood, you
should be fine. Glad you had a good
ride.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

looking out over the pacific ocean from the coyote ridge fire road during a forty mile jaunt through golden gate park in san francisco and over the golden gate bridge to the marin headlands and back...


----------



## Vthokies422 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sweet pics


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

1100'


----------



## Design Logic Bikes (Feb 13, 2012)

Design Logic Bikes testing at Sandy Hook Speedway


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

jwilliams said:


> 1100'


Nice one J... looks like east TN to me


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful Early Morning ride!!


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

Somewhere between Clinton and Oak Ridge, TN last weekend on my OCLV


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Went for a last ride before a fishing trip. My brother has just finished restoring his road bike (80's Peugeot Super Sport) so we decided to go to the F1 racing circuit and burn some rubber. I pushed over 22km on my big FS bike and 3 laps of non-stop racing against the roadies. I made a very honorable performance despite my 39 pounds bike plus 5 of gear and water on my back, keeping up with my brother on his road bike. Very nice day indeed even without dirt. We rode back playing out loud "Bicycle race" from Queen with my phone.

See the comparison between dirt ride and pavement below.


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

problem: trail dominated by hikers
solution: night ride it!


----------



## AntiPavement (Mar 23, 2012)

sly_foxx said:


> Sun soaked single track.
> 
> Imgp4540 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Ahhh, Joe's Ridge...short but sweet.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

Got out of work early, it started to rain, it got cooler, I didn't break a sweat unless the rain that soaked me counted  !!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

^^ Happy seals


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

anj said:


> Somewhere between Clinton and Oak Ridge, TN last weekend on my OCLV


Is that the Clinch River? I have fished that area several times. We usually caught our bait on the Clinch River in Clinton.

I love Eastern Tennessee. I Motocross raced for years around there, and always said if I had to relocate, that area would be my choice.


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

SlowMTBer said:


> Is that the Clinch River?
> 
> The very one! This is Gibbs Ferry park just north of Melton Lake and right in my neighborhood


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

p_DuBs said:


> problem: trail dominated by hikers
> solution: night ride it!


Awesome shot!!!!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

My wife rockin' it!


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Beautiful flow, not too many people, not too hot.


----------



## Brycentron (Apr 7, 2012)

My first ever skinny log "attempts"


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

Concord Park 04-21-2012 If anyone had been with me, they could have filmed me failing miserably to navigate this brand new man-made byrm. Whining? No way. I had a huge smile on my face before and after picking myself up off the ground.


----------



## ggilings (Nov 26, 2011)

Mag 7, Moab.


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

Casualty from yesterdays ride....


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Yikes, a couple days ago, I tried taking a photo while crossing a stream. Had the camera pointing down to get a shot of feet, pedals, and water. Hit a log and tumbled, throwing camera into the water.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

some days you have to forget about riding and spend a beautiful day in the park with a pretty girl...


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

Uhh, where's the pretty girl?


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

1 o'clock, black shorts, reddish coloured top, or is that too far away to make a judgement call?

Maybe she's sitting beside the camera and is too pretty for shekky to post up here.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Yesterday I left the bike at home and helped with some trail work instead.









There used to be a trail here.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

rockerc said:


> Now that is beautiful!


You my friend, are one lucky man. :thumbsup:


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

From yesterday's enduro.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Warm (for us), dare I say, maybe even hot.


Sunny single track by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## arinb224 (Jan 15, 2012)

Singletrack fun.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Great time getting together with some guys to do a fun little Sunday afternoon enduro event.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

"I wonder if I can bring that home on my bike"
"Dad, there is no way you can bring that home on your bike, you are crazy."
".............Challange accepted"


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> "I wonder if I can bring that home on my bike"
> "Dad, there is no way you can bring that home on your bike, you are crazy."
> ".............Challange accepted"


Smoking :thumbsup:


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

Drove 9 hours to Tulsa, OK for a high school friends wedding. We had a beautiful Saturday morning to waste time so we found a park and did 18 holes of disc golf then found these SWEET pink cruisers that they had to check out for FREE!


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

251 said:


> From yesterday's enduro.


How'd she do?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

About 20 miles in...totally beat, but an awesome ride:


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Nothing from me for a while... I've been 'working'!


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

The bike shop is closed on Mondays so I can do field research . Today was another beautiful day in the office.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

A big flood (7.4m) came through a few weeks ago and scoured the ooze and silt from the rivers in the region ... now the Silver Perch have a sandy river bottom to lay their eggs.










Warren.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Watching the sunrise.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

A picture that came out nice for once.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

near the bottom of mount tam today...


----------



## SGTMASON (Jan 12, 2012)

*Which way next?...*


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

*Respected.​*


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Action shot


----------



## Richtacular (Apr 10, 2012)

The Honeymoon


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

MotoX33 said:


> Drove 9 hours to Tulsa, OK for a high school friends wedding. We had a beautiful Saturday morning to waste time so we found a park and did 18 holes of disc golf then found these SWEET pink cruisers that they had to check out for FREE!


If you look left 500 yards across the river you'll see Turkey Mountain, Oklahoma's best mountain biking.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

New bike, loving it.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Seventh Place, Cat 2 DH @ Sea Otter:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I only see yellow shorts 

(I keeed, I keeed . . . nice job!)


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

perfect weather.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

I love going fast almost as much as I love just being there


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Maiden voyage on my single speed and I did better than I had anticipated. :thumbsup:


----------



## djarzy (Apr 24, 2012)

My bike and wifeys bike


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

djarzy said:


> View attachment 691579
> 
> My bike and wifeys bike


Took us on a tour..
Schaeffer's Farm. MD?


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

MotoX33 said:


> How'd she do?


She was just sizing up the competition-- my team finished 7th of 20.


----------



## Richtacular (Apr 10, 2012)

Calm before the storm... just before being turned around and lost in Nepaug for an hour, only to escape the grips of the forest in darkness and rain.


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

Spring is here!!


----------



## BigBanger (Mar 24, 2012)

Art....


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Aug 26, 2009)

Having some "recovery" drinks at the top of a mountain.


----------



## Chris_T (Feb 21, 2005)

StiHacka said:


> Yesterday I left the bike at home and helped with some trail work instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peter? Thanks! Nice work!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*today*

my special 25th April


----------



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Night rides*

So peaceful out there.....


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*after the rain*

mud things


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

^ Ouch indeed. Very hard to come out alive on a 90* downhill.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

another day in paradise...


----------



## Richtacular (Apr 10, 2012)

*Porcupine!!*

I'm just glad these were the only pricks I saw on the trails tonight.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

tight quarters


----------



## danguskhan (Aug 22, 2011)

A fun easy log pile at Holdridge in lower Michigan


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

the-one1 said:


> ^ Ouch indeed. Very hard to come out alive on a 90* downhill.


 My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

My tax dollars paid for this trail...


----------



## mtboz (Feb 10, 2010)

big bummer. Reminds me of some trail in Tennisee...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the days are getting longer, as are the rides...


----------



## paxy (Apr 6, 2012)

Acid Drops


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Unusually cool day for a wonderful time riding :thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## mtboz (Feb 10, 2010)

awww yeah PMP!


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

Nothing like the first ride on a fresh build!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*my single-track*

appennine trails


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry had such a great ride today it was hard to pick one so here is 3 from the 50 I took 

The HighLine 










good company









Mother natures beauty in layers


----------



## CherokeeCountry (Apr 6, 2012)

paxy said:


> Acid Drops


I want those trails... :madman:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

paxy said:


> Acid Drops


Yeah that looks like a blast! Where is it?

MTBP


----------



## paxy (Apr 6, 2012)

Poppy trail, St George Utah


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

*Go hard or go home*

Ready to power up da hill :thumbsup:


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Riding into the city - Stuttgart


----------



## bismirle (Dec 30, 2004)

Love Saturday mornings


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

beautiful day in Southern NH, so i went out playin!


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

First time for my friends!


----------



## mtbdl (Sep 19, 2008)

*Otb*

I took a digger into a snowbank and went OTB. First wreck on my new RIP9.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

NicoleB28 said:


> beautiful day in Southern NH, so i went out playin!


Hey, hey, what is this two pictures stuff?

Digging the new ride?

Oh yeah: I <3 Haviland Hollow.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Frame grab from riding with the family on one of the better Jeep trails (a 3.0 called Raw Deal).


----------



## mtbatl11 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Dry Creek, GA*

One of many creek crossings at Dry Creek, GA.


----------



## mtbatl11 (Jul 14, 2011)

KEITH21 said:


> Uhh, where's the pretty girl?


HAHA, exactly my thought. Great minds.....


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

paxy said:


> Acid Drops


Love Bear Claw Poppy.


----------



## surf2summit (Apr 12, 2012)

Cross ride through sycomore!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the saturday afternoon's*

ride on


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*giant antenna*

https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smil...s://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gif


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol , the giant antenna is too much heavy !!!!!


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

^^ is that a giant antenna coming outta yer camelbak?


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

The morning on snow,









the afternoon on dirt


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

scrublover said:


> Hey, hey, what is this two pictures stuff?
> 
> Digging the new ride?
> 
> Oh yeah: I <3 Haviland Hollow.


yeah, i was feelin saucy so i posted 2 pics. As for the "ride", i swapped the tires, stem, bars, and put a longer travel fork. all those "edits" and now i LOVE it.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I love living here.


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

Richtacular said:


> I'm just glad these were the only pricks I saw on the trails tonight.


NICE PIC!!!
What bike's he on? Can't tell...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Beautiful 85* day at a granite playground I haven't visited in a long time.:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

evasive said:


> I love living here.
> View attachment 692731


Pine bark beetles have moved in I see...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> Pine bark beetles have moved in I see...


Yup. The peak was a couple years ago, so the red is fading away as the dead trees drop their needles. The hillsides look a bit more normal, but fallen trees are more common. I'm going to buy a bigger saw for my expedition pack.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

MTB Pilot said:


> Beautiful 85* day at a granite playground I haven't visited in a long time.:thumbsup:
> 
> MTBP


That looks a lot like Cave Creek, where's it at?


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

evasive said:


> Yup. The peak was a couple years ago, so the red is fading away as the dead trees drop their needles. The hillsides look a bit more normal, but fallen trees are more common. I'm going to buy a bigger saw for my expedition pack.


The worst I have seen is near Anaconda, MT. 75% of the trees are dead in some areas. I hadn't been there in 2 years, when I went back, it looked like a totally different place.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

we're all in this together!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

wintersolstice said:


> That looks a lot like Cave Creek, where's it at?


Sonoran/ McDowell Preserve at Pima/Dynamite.

MTBP


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

.......of course I picked fun.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> The worst I have seen is near Anaconda, MT. 75% of the trees are dead in some areas. I hadn't been there in 2 years, when I went back, it looked like a totally different place.


The I-15 corridor around Bernice was the worst I remember. It was crazy red.


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Natl. Park


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I had to improvise a stand for my phone to do a little action shot since I was alone. The tree was a better cameraman than my brother 

Video link coming soon.


----------



## papanoel (Nov 11, 2008)

Crappy cellphone pic form my first ride in 3 months. I was toast at the end.


----------



## ggilings (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful Saturday Ride


----------



## woody_8_5 (Aug 1, 2006)

Foggy morning!


----------



## BlackmanGR (Jan 21, 2012)

More pictures
Two-Wheels on the Net


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

BlackmanGR said:


> More pictures
> Two-Wheels on the Net


GREAT PIC !!!,,, NIICCEEE !!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Today's gravel grinder roadside in bloom.


----------



## Brycentron (Apr 7, 2012)

Trip to MA from ME. Managed to get some good riding time in at College Rock near Worcester.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Cleaned, tuned, and ready for a new home. I'll miss it, but need the room for a new 29'er.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

*Here's the link :*



David C said:


> I had to improvise a stand for my phone to do a little action shot since I was alone. The tree was a better cameraman than my brother
> 
> Video link coming soon.


Action pack - Double Gnar - YouTube

And the embedded vid :






From yesterday's and today's rides. Sorry for the low res recording


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

After my workday, I realized there wasn't enough daylight left to do the 60 mile ride I really wanted to do. So I went anyway.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yesterday. Getting my Dio on before dropping into the lower section of Thrillium.


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Stormy riding on the Basque coast, the waves were incredible!


----------



## ggilings (Nov 26, 2011)

doug_basquemtb.com said:


> Stormy riding on the Basque coast, the waves were incredible!


Are you kidding me?! That is ridiculously gorgeous!!


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

GoPro screen grab - Haw Ridge, Knoxville, TN (or more accurately, Oak Ridge, TN)


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

David C said:


> Action pack - Double Gnar - YouTube
> 
> And the embedded vid :
> 
> ...


I want my 25 seconds back.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> I want my 25 seconds back.


Sorry, but I can't have someone running around with a camera for every DH runs I do... And I prefer to ride rather than setting up cameras and shizzle. Glad you appreciated though


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

David C said:


> Action pack - Double Gnar - YouTube
> From yesterday's and today's rides. Sorry for the low res recording


No offense, but this video seems to be gnarless


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> That was downhill?


Nope. That was riding. I'm too fast on downhills for the camera anyways :thumbsup:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

David C said:


> Sorry, but I can't have someone running around with a camera for every DH runs I do... And I prefer to ride rather than setting up cameras and shizzle. Glad you appreciated though


That was downhill?


----------



## BlackmanGR (Jan 21, 2012)

One Picture









More pictures
Two-Wheels on the Net:


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks ggilings, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

First ride on the new rig:


----------



## mtbatl11 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> I want my 25 seconds back.


Come on that was enough action packed gnar for you?

Gnar Def: "Shred the Gnar" - A snowboarding, surfing, and mountain biking term. *Extreme riding.*

Used in a sentance (I say this at least once a day):
"Hey man, there's some singletrack over there... I'm so stoked to go shred the gnar!"

Keep riding and posting!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeano


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

lily pads!


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

RIVER29 said:


> No offense, but this video seems to be gnarless


The title was "action pack - double gnar".

Maybe 2 nega-gnars make a positive?


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

David C is a f'ing comedian.

I wonder if he has any _huge_ crashes of himself on video. I can imagine him posting a video with a slow speed dismount into a one-legged sideways hop into a light fall, or maybe a light endo into an arm swinging "faceplant". 

JKing. Carry on. Back on topic:

Light rain and cooler temps in SoCal inspired me to do a little exploring on my neglected hardtail (SB8s turn into slicks in the wet, unfortunately).


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

\/ wow, that is all.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Varaxis said:


> David C is a f'ing comedian.
> 
> I wonder if he has any _huge_ crashes of himself on video. I can imagine him posting a video with a slow speed dismount into a one-legged sideways hop into a light fall, or maybe a light endo into an arm swinging "faceplant".
> 
> JKing. Carry on.


Oh, I never said I was the best rider in the world. I'm far of claiming this title. But I'm not the worst either. And here's a quick vid from this winter (jan 8th if I remember right) with a faceplant on a (quite steep) climb.

Snow climb fail - YouTube






And yes, as long as I'm riding, I have fun. See me for that ride :


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

V- whats with the magic 8 ball?


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

big terry said:


> V- whats with the magic 8 ball?


Power of the Bike Bell - YouTube


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

looking back at the city on a clear, cool, breezy afternoon...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

David C said:


> Oh, I never said I was the best rider in the world. I'm far of claiming this title. But I'm not the worst either. And here's a quick vid from this winter (jan 8th if I remember right) with a faceplant on a (quite steep) climb.
> 
> And yes, as long as I'm riding, I have fun. See me for that ride :


Dude you obviously can't read the title of this thread; There are many who can't, but you have become the biggest offender.

*OOONNNNEE PICTURE/ OOONNNNEE LINE*:madman:

If you want to post all of this other crap, start another thread. I swear, people in our society just don't think the terms or rules don't apply to them.

Now just keep riding for fun, we are all happy you share the love.

MTBP


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

First light mud of the season for me, trails are in excellent shape, packed and ready!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

shekky said:


> looking back at the city on a clear, cool, breezy afternoon...


Makes you want to go and ride and ride and ride and... Sorry got carried away...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

MTB Pilot said:


> Dude you obviously can't read the title of this thread; There are many who can't, but you have become the biggest offender.
> 
> *OOONNNNEE PICTURE/ OOONNNNEE LINE*:madman:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

Thank you


----------



## celica90 (May 2, 2012)

torque29er said:


> First light mud of the season for me, trails are in excellent shape, packed and ready!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Gotta love that mud!


----------



## celica90 (May 2, 2012)

*This thread is awesome!*

Just enjoying the trails


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

celica90 said:


> Just enjoying the trails


NICE PIC!!! AWESOME TRAIL!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

kustomz said:


> Today's gravel grinder roadside in bloom.


How do you like your 69 Tassajara? Is there any toe overlap? I have that same frame and always wanted to make a 69er.:thumbsup:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

MTB Pilot said:


> Dude you obviously can't read the title of this thread; There are many who can't, but you have become the biggest offender.
> 
> *OOONNNNEE PICTURE/ OOONNNNEE LINE*:madman:
> 
> ...


so would it be ok if i took two pics and stuck them together side by side in an art program, then posted?


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> so would it be ok if i took two pics and stuck them together side by side in an art program, then posted?


I'd say as long as it was one picture, one line, and no whining you should be good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

About to start a sweet morning descent.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

^^^^^ Is that in the McDowells? Almost went up there this morn, but went to P/D instead.

Fun granite playground at Mushroom rock:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

MTB Pilot said:


> ^^^^^ Is that in the McDowells? Almost went up there this morn, but went to P/D instead.
> 
> Fun granite playground at Mushroom rock:thumbsup:
> 
> MTBP


Nice friggen pic, that is too friggen AWESOME!... AWESOME!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

wow....that rock fest looks like a ton of fun....i would be too chicken to stand anywhere near that rock though....what the hell is holding it up?

and kudos to the people riding next to cacti. i'd be crappin my britches


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

MTB Pilot said:


> ^^^^^ Is that in the McDowells? Almost went up there this morn, but went to P/D instead.
> 
> Fun granite playground at Mushroom rock:thumbsup:
> 
> MTBP


Yeah, coming down Tom's Thumb Trail where the saguaros start.

Awesome shot!


----------



## T-roll (Aug 4, 2011)

*1st ride after broken wrist 2 months ago.*

Rode with my daughter to and from school, best 3k ever.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice, cool 11 mile early morning ride in Phoenix :thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

entering the local single track with some friends


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

MTB Pilot said:


> Dude you obviously can't read the title of this thread; There are many who can't, but you have become the biggest offender.
> 
> *OOONNNNEE PICTURE/ OOONNNNEE LINE*:madman:
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if this has been mentioned, but you failed to post one picture, have more than one line, and sounds like a lot of whining coming from you...and there was nothing in there about your last ride either :nono:


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

a route less traveled


----------



## mtbatl11 (Jul 14, 2011)

clockwork said:


> a route less traveled


Is that in AZ. Vacationed out in Tucson a few months ago. I think everything out there is the route less traveled. HA. Those rocks hurt so good!


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes this is in Mesa,AZ this is the old past mountain trail before its reroute many many years ago. Still rideable but extreamly rugged. We have a huge mtb crowd here in AZ with year round riding so you gotta dig for those less traveled routes without burned in mtb lines.


----------



## honkifyoubonk (May 3, 2012)

fff


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

Getting a little rigid airtime on Wednesday


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Joy*

Spiders and tics were out in force - absolutely outstanding ride.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the conquest of the top*

after a long ascent


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ One guy having the time of his life . . . . another looking like he's gonna vomit! :thumbsup:


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Pukeboy looks like he's wearing a banana hammock over top of some bright orange under armor lol.










Me, I finally got a rack mounted on my truck. Very pleased 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Dunno why the pic is posted twice....

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Break time.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Finally beat the "Broke Rib Blues" and it was so good to be back in the dirt!


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

Simple joys on life, two wheels, two pedals and dirt underneath.


----------



## madaxc (Aug 6, 2011)

Rain and muck is just something different to ride through! (The ride home helped clean the bike up quite a bit)


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Shadey by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

RIVER29 said:


> Finally beat the "Broke Rib Blues" and it was so good to be back in the dirt!


Welcome back to the Trails :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

Dusza said:


> Simple joys on life, two wheels, two pedals and dirt underneath.


+1 on that :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

solo


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dusza said:


> Simple joys on life, two wheels, two pedals and dirt underneath.


Thats got to be out near Deschutes River Canyon?


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Yesterday first ride in short sleeve of the year!!


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

darkslide18 said:


> Thats got to be out near Deschutes River Canyon?


Close but not close enough, that's near Afan Forest, Wales


----------



## mtbatl11 (Jul 14, 2011)

clockwork said:


> Yes this is in Mesa,AZ this is the old past mountain trail before its reroute many many years ago. Still rideable but extreamly rugged. We have a huge mtb crowd here in AZ with year round riding so you gotta dig for those less traveled routes without burned in mtb lines.


When I was out there we rode the 50 year trail. Definitely more traveled, but no less forgiving. Especially on my bros old...old V500 hardtail. Got a Prickly Pear in the tire about half way and the slime tube wouldn't hold air. Not my best ride memory.


----------



## virus (Apr 1, 2012)

*Solo cycling*

Beside the sea with a cellphone shot


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Im gonna picture wh*re today and post this twice. Tried to take a pic on the trail but found out today that the camera on my phone finally died.

I really hate riding in mud, but I really love riding in mud. I really hate crashing into trees, there is really nothing I love about crashing into trees.


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Finally rebuilt this thing... mixing it up from the HT 29er and 26er. Squishy is fun.


----------



## flyskibikegonz (Apr 23, 2012)

*Gemini Bridge*

:yikes:Good brakes essential...


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

I went over the bars in a nasty root bed, was pretty brutal..


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

flyskibikegonz said:


> :yikes:Good brakes essential...


NICE !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

Lunch Break !!!


----------



## flyskibikegonz (Apr 23, 2012)

torque29er: Nice bikes, nice tits.


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

flyskibikegonz said:


> torque29er: Nice bikes, nice tits.


\

She's a winner !!! and the bike too...:thumbsup:


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

flyskibikegonz said:


> :yikes:Good brakes essential...


awesome! Canyon De Chelly?


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Newly swapped bars and Alfine 8..................awesome, good fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## cssvt (Apr 18, 2012)

Had to break in the new purchase...even if just for a 1.5 mile trail. :thumbsup:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

From today's ride with my brother Martin (pictured) :


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

diaz ridge just before dusk...


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Lush 

Twin Creek by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

action on trail

cu m10b
www.trail.ch


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

Some creatures I saw on today's Haw Ridge ride: the guy on top was about the size of my cycle computer while the fellow on the bottom, which i very nearly mistook for a big rock, was easily the size of my helmet.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

4000Ft of climbing in 19 miles makes a good day...


StoopidUp by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

anj said:


> Some creatures I saw on today's Haw Ridge ride: the guy on top was about the size of my cycle computer while the fellow on the bottom, which i very nearly mistook for a big rock, was easily the size of my helmet.


Cool....


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Trail


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

shekky said:


> looking back at the city on a clear, cool, breezy afternoon...


I see you post a lot here. I'm on the peninsula and wondering if you could give me a beginning/intermediate route on your side of the bridge (Marin). Thanks.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Swim stop on today's ride...with some refreshment.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

This one's a little different-- Shane Perkins, 2012 Team Sprint World Champ, stopped in at the shop over the weekend. I rode to work, so...


----------



## PapaBlunt (Apr 9, 2012)

'Twas a good day!


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Filming and shooting a video in the Spanish Pyrenees.


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

Found a new trail with 2 nice stream crossings. Here's one of em'


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

moonraker said:


> Found a new trail with 2 nice stream crossings. Here's one of em'


Pretty cool.


----------



## goto11 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Rain ride*

Amphibians out in full force.


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

link fail


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

to whoever gave me + rep for my photo, no i did not rattlecan the yellow rotors on my pine mountain. avid makes the as OEM for marin.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

This was a fun Friday!


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

3 day bikepacking trip across Floridas largest park, Apalachicola National Forest.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

bug flew in the eye... four hours later finally got it out!


----------



## chiave04 (Nov 20, 2009)

inside Monza city park..pretty wild !!
even the other pictures..the old highspeed ring of Monza F1 circuit!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Chunk session tonight.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

chiave04 said:


> inside Monza city park..pretty wild !!
> even the other pictures..the old highspeed ring of Monza F1 circuit!


Man, getting a road bike in there might be fun - I wonder if you could even get it up to a speed high enough to stay on the turns?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Maiden Voyage on the new bike...


----------



## screamingeagle3 (Apr 28, 2010)

chiave04 said:


> inside Monza city park..pretty wild !!
> even the other pictures..the old highspeed ring of Monza F1 circuit!


*Temple of Motorsport*....nice one :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Decatur_Tide (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice Guardian, jhazard.


----------



## chiave04 (Nov 20, 2009)

wintersolstice said:


> Man, getting a road bike in there might be fun - I wonder if you could even get it up to a speed high enough to stay on the turns?


Only Mark Cavendish can ride fast enough!


----------



## golfduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Ride 45 minutes into the woods, stumble upon a seemingly well built camp of sorts. >2 miles from any road per my gps, nothing but an old grown in doubletrack leading to it. Pretty neat find.


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

fryed_1 said:


> This was a fun Fun Friday!
> 
> View attachment 694913
> 
> ...


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

I love living in CO!


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Avalanche*


avalanche

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## kingspeak93 (Aug 24, 2011)

looks flowy


----------



## Joe9237 (Apr 17, 2012)

MTB Pilot said:


> Dude you obviously can't read the title of this thread; There are many who can't, but you have become the biggest offender.
> 
> *OOONNNNEE PICTURE/ OOONNNNEE LINE*:madman:
> 
> ...


Agree... But by looking at the kids posts his like a 16 year old pip sqweek, probably doesnt know any better. LOL.... Side note.. that video sucked, lol,,, thought it was a joke at first....


----------



## PapaBlunt (Apr 9, 2012)

Damn! Where is that, River?


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

doug_basquemtb.com said:


> Filming and shooting a video in the Spanish Pyrenees.





RIVER29 said:


> I love living in CO!


I know the other two places I would live if Arizona wasn't an option:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

golfduke said:


> Ride 45 minutes into the woods, stumble upon a seemingly well built camp of sorts. >2 miles from any road per my gps, nothing but an old grown in doubletrack leading to it. Pretty neat find.


Creeeepy . . . . Ted Kaczynski?


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

OO7 said:


> Ted Kaczynski?


Funny, that was exactly what I was thinking when I first saw this post.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

Another epic day of riding around the Capitol


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Joe9237 said:


> Agree... But by looking at the kids posts his like a 16 year old pip sqweek, probably doesnt know any better. LOL.... Side note.. that video sucked, lol,,, thought it was a joke at first....


That's a nice first post. Welcome to you too 

On a side note, I posted two other videos, first one was sarcams, second one was a joke and third one was the real stuff. Now if you please could post some pic of your last ride ? 

********************

Nice Monday morning ride :


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

hump day on the single speed...


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

shekky said:


> hump day on the single speed...


Beautiful place you ride !!! NICEEEEEE !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Another fine day in the neighborhood


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

huntermos said:


> Another fine day in the neighborhood


looks so familiar but i can't put a finger on it...


----------



## Misfits846 (Apr 22, 2012)

We watched the "widow maker" fall.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

i cant take credit for the photo, other than having it show up on my fb page... but i had to share here.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

big terry said:


> i cant take credit for the photo, other than having it show up on my fb page... but i had to share here.


That is a very cool picture!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Sunset downhill.










Not my photo, but I'm in it. Shop ride.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Came to find out that it doesn't taste the greatest, but beats the hell out of Gatorade or any of the other mainstream "performance " beverages.










Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingspeak93 (Aug 24, 2011)

-bert- said:


> Finally picked up my bike. First day with it and I put in 10 miles. Took it to Saddle River Path. First time ever riding on any trails and it's been about ten years since I've ever really rode a bike. Cant wait to try more trails in my area.


Is that a komodo?? That is a beautiful bike


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

evasive said:


> Sunset downhill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT SHOT !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

evasive said:


> Sunset downhill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is SWEET!! Beautiful color; Where is it?:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Game face....lol


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

JSumner13 said:


> Game face....lol


Boy, if I didn't know any better, I woulda thought that was the "get outta my way I'm gonna hurl" face. :thumbsup:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

MTB Pilot said:


> That is SWEET!! Beautiful color; Where is it?:thumbsup:
> 
> MTBP


Helena, MT. It doesn't look like it b/c of the skyline, but we're on top of one of the hills south of town. He's a pretty good photographer.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

OO7 said:


> Boy, if I didn't know any better, I woulda thought that was the "get outta my way I'm gonna hurl" face. :thumbsup:


It was that too!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

the rain is never ending. so instead, i took a pic of the bikes chillin indoors, because the lighting was nice


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

ps. the "game face" pic is kinda hunky. not trying to sexually harrass, just sayin.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

same playground, different toys...


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

but shekky, what the heck. you ARE the blue Marin guy.


----------



## inteq9 (Dec 3, 2007)

It was a little muddy.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Mellow


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> but shekky, what the heck. you ARE the blue Marin guy.


yeah, i didn't make my new chain long enough so i decided to have my new LBS do it right...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*a farmhouse in Tuscany*

a good location near Florence and outlets village of Prada and many other
" Borgo i Vicelli " 
near a tour named "Rinascimento ring " for mtb / walkin


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

It was the mud and blood run..... but it was oh so fun.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

big terry said:


> Came to find out that it doesn't taste the greatest, but beats the hell out of Gatorade or any of the other mainstream "performance " beverages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for the dewshnozzle that neg repped me the following comment for this picture-


> Thanks for the add... the thread is passion... this post has none!


my passion for this came from the fact that i have been riding a bicycle for all of 3 weeks. i am a 44 year old, 248 pound clyde who recently kicked a 30 year smoking habit.

i took that pic at the halfway point of my 24 mile ride yesterday, because at that halfway point i had already surpassed my longest ever ride by 2 miles, and i didnt stop once to get that far- unlike my previous best, a 10 miler, when i stopped 3 times on the trip.

passion? my fat self did something yesterday that i would have never thought possible a month ago. that little envelope ensured i had the strength to finish in the saddle and not walking back to the truck. just because YOU didnt find anything worthy there doesnt mean there was no worth to be had.

and you want to dog me for an "add"? (i believe you meant 'ad' as in advertisement, but who knows) anyone posting a bike pic in this thread is posting an "ad" for their ride, or whatever piece of gear they took a pic of. pics of trailhead signage? "come ride my trail, its the bestest!"

whats passionate for someone else may not have relevance for you. does that make it any less valuable to the person posting it?

next time have the balls to sign your neg rep, and maybe have someone explain to you what passion really is before you crap all over someone elses.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Congrats on the milestone. What kind of terrain? 


Oh and I balanced you out don't worry


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Purple Nurple...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Gotta love city parks:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

MTB Pilot said:


> Gotta love city parks:thumbsup:
> 
> MTBP


Seriously. I can pick up my wifi from here.









(photo is actually from my last ride.)


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

big terry said:


> for the dewshnozzle that neg repped me the following comment for this picture-
> 
> my passion for this came from the fact that i have been riding a bicycle for all of 3 weeks. i am a 44 year old, 248 pound clyde who recently kicked a 30 year smoking habit.
> 
> ...


I've lost 82lbs to date...1 year 3 months... Congrats to you !!!... KEEP ON RIDING !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

chadalex78 said:


> Purple Nurple...


OUCH !!!:madman:


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

This morning's "sunrise service".


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Weekend is here.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Down by the river.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

my camera cant deal with low light well, but here i am, riding in front of the camera for a bit


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> my camera cant deal with low light well, but here i am, riding in front of the camera for a bit


Hum... More than one line and no picture... Nothing to worry about doh


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

nic looks like she lost a little weight since the avatar pic was taken.


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

My first single track. Im hooked.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

dave c, that WAS one line!!! and its one pic, as long as you dont click play, haha


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

^^^^ The first of many. Nice!!!!!


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

MTB Pilot said:


> Gotta love city parks:thumbsup:
> 
> MTBP


T100? Nice shot.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

One word......


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

pointerDixie214 said:


> T100? Nice shot.


1A on the just east of the 51.

MTBP


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Hooray for stitches! Bad landing at a much higher speed than I am used to led to my head breaking a branch in half and a piece of that going through my cheek. Monday I will conquer that jump.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

twenty degree temperature differential today; always be prepared for almost anything when riding in the headlands and on mt tam...


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

Central Scrutinizer said:


> This morning's "sunrise service".


Seems like a great place for some 1 x10 meditation...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

shekky said:


> twenty degree temperature differential today; always be prepared for almost anything when riding in the headlands and on mt tam...


Beautiful Scenery... Nice Pic !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

A mellow family ride on the Cape (Cod).


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

First ever night ride...pretty awesome...slightly sketchy...scared to death by an unexpected porcupine (not pictured)


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*work team*

a good thing of cycling off-road


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

More trails are opening up in our neck of the woods.

257 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Perfect conditions


----------



## golfduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Chilly morning ride. Mission- find a nice view.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Rode my absolute favorite "mellow" trail yet again. It's kind of a habit


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Morning ride through the desert.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Mtn-Rider said:


> Morning ride through the desert.


very nice. i like the haze...


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice view. Beautiful day out. Could see the Adirondacks or Lake George from this point.


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey everyone 1st post just joined,,,,,,all i can say is. Pics speak a thousand words thanks for the motovation.......i too took a pic but nowhere as nice as u guys .........im n central new jersey n a trail n back of my house ,,,,,,trying to figure out how to configure a push bowl.........lol


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

dude i cant figure out how to post my riding pic or profile pic for that matter........................help anyone?


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

DABIGSEAT said:


> dude i cant figure out how to post my riding pic or profile pic for that matter........................help anyone?


You need 10 post or more to post pics. Try going to TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting and use the code for forums to post pics. Also don't aimlessly go around posting to get your post count up.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi, my name is Terry, and I am a clyde who is awfully hard on his equipment. Pedal dragging dismount on a nice, fast, flowy downhill stretch that caught me unawares, and threw up a root I normally bounce right over. Not this time.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Hutch3637 said:


> ...don't aimlessly go around posting...


Yeah that privilege is reserved for established MTBR members only


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Life is good.....bikes are fun!


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Fat Lefty. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

Alone. Serene. Perfect.


----------



## rusty rhino (Jul 29, 2011)

It was a little sloppy after a few days of rain but still made for a fun ride.


----------



## CHRIS172CUP (Aug 1, 2010)

Great pics in here, some awesome locations!


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*We dont close trails in Arkansas for a little rain...*

Went to Texas to see my gf and ride Big Cedar and apparently this is why a little rain shuts down Texas trails...


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Big Cedar*

With wet clay, bout the only thing u can do is take pictures...


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

05-12-2012 Ijams Nature Park - Knoxville, TN


----------



## PapaBlunt (Apr 9, 2012)

The calm before the storm.


----------



## kbfore (May 13, 2012)

nice


----------



## kbfore (May 13, 2012)

Great pics


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

From the gravel in a nearby town.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Racing the rain, Alien Run trail, New Mexico:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Don't tread on me... on the same ride at Alien run:


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

jhazard said:


> Don't tread on me... on the same ride at Alien run:


AWESOME PIC !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Love after work rides.

Days end by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Short on time, hitting the bike path.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Bike in a tree passion


----------



## excaliber29 (May 16, 2012)

sweated alot


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

End of the line...for now










Good place for the trail to end










So many of these in bloom, everywhere I ride










Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EatWorkRide (May 13, 2011)

"Get back on the bike path! These trails belong to ME!!"


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Got some bling into last ride. Bike is clean since I usually take my pics before the climbing and hucking.









Edit : Btw, the bling is more hardwares than major parts


----------



## D.Kinsey (May 10, 2012)

chadalex78 said:


> Went to Texas to see my gf and ride Big Cedar and apparently this is why a little rain shuts down Texas trails...


Yep....sucks


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

ok whos hiding the embedded music in threads now?


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

yeah that's annoying


----------



## mski (May 16, 2012)

love riding through the water...


----------



## danwrzesinski (Sep 30, 2008)

trying to beat the rain


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the end of another excellent ride...


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Brand new trail with plow tracks still on it.


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

*Snake*

She never noticed she'd just ran it over.:eekster:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Short track racing at the New Belgium Brewery on my 1962 Schwinn Typhoon last night.
(Photo Credit: Yann Ropars)


----------



## nando87 (Jun 27, 2011)

Getting ready for a great ride in 103 deg. weather.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Short track racing at the New Belgium Brewery on my 1962 Schwinn Typhoon last night.
> (Photo Credit: Yann Ropars)


Missed the event but love that bike!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

RIVER29 said:


> Missed the event but love that bike!


Thx. Placed 15th out of 30 in my class. Not bad for an old guy on a 50 year old bike.


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

Sponsored by Hike-a-bike passion.


----------



## justinhot996 (May 21, 2011)

Top of the World, Beautiful Sunset, Crappy Cell Phone Pic :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Ready to go fishing this year


----------



## Trout Bum (May 8, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Ready to go fishing this year
> 
> I hear ya!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

(posing) high above the rat race on a clear and windy thursday afternoon...


----------



## vollmerj (May 11, 2010)

*Ruined my day...*


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

*bermaliscious*

Good one today. Fast corners.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

ignazjr said:


> Good one today. Fast corners.


That looks badass...


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Rollin along the river...










Then, on the way back in...almost got some roadkill!










The trail actually passes just a couple of feet into that woodline, and a 3rd deer happened to bolt right out in front of me as I was rollin by. Couldnt have been 5 feet away. I got to where I stopped and took the pic, and they were completely unfazed by my presence.

Coincidentally...the point at which I stopped and took the pic, is also the start of a short trail named Fawn Ridge Trail. Go figure lol.


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

vollmerj said:


> View attachment 697480


OUCH !!! :madman:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

vollmerj said:


> View attachment 697480


That's when you take your wheel off, bang it against a tree for a "trail-side true", put it back in and go. I've done this to my front wheel and my buddy did it to his back wheel. It works!


----------



## golfduke (Mar 20, 2007)

carrrrrrnage-


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Poor little fella didn't even see it coming!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

18 May 12 - National Bike to Work Day.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*take a break*

and make a picture ( my friends can wait .... )


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Words just cannot express the enjoyment I get from going out and riding.


----------



## T-roll (Aug 4, 2011)

*Bike to Work?*

Yes I do.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes! Yes! Jesus h. Tap-dancing Christ... I have seen the light!


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Gets dark quick in these hills.

IMGP4926-2 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Ready to go fishing this year


Those are "SURLY" the two best sports !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

torque29er said:


> Those are "SURLY" the two best sports !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I love it!


----------



## esw116 (May 10, 2012)

One of the more interesting trail markers I've seen. Old girl's seen better days.


----------



## 02doooce (May 19, 2012)

shekky said:


> (posing) high above the rat race on a clear and windy thursday afternoon...


Great photo


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

esw116 said:


> One of the more interesting trail markers I've seen. Old girl's seen better days.


A couple more decades and it might become and attraction like this:

Vashon Island, WA - Bicycle Eaten by Tree










This one inspired a story to be written about it, about a young man going off to war, who left it chained up to the tree and forgot about it.

Leave it like that, IMO. Be more original to see its head tube being "eaten" by the tree, if it hasn't already been, and having its distinctive triple triangle rear end sticking out, a few more feet above the ground.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

My cousin and I hit the backyard trail for a Friday afternooner.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

My first ride in 4 years.


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

POS quality, blame it on my N900 








I am now running 2x9, as a test.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Fun morning ride


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

took a new guy thru some trails he's never been to today; he crashed and ripped his pants. oops!


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Full-on faceplant into a creek, over the bars. The rock fared a little better...










Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2

bridge of my nose is now a nice hue of cherry red and the shiner is blossoming.


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

Saved by a handlebar.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Little muddy and refreshing. Two pics.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

80 and sunny!


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

this place rocks! riding here is going to make me good, or break me. its tried to break me but hasnt worked yet!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

tail end of 56.9...


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

This new trail comes with a great view


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

the kraken said:


> Saved by a handlebar.


Looks like Nickerson! I'm in Attleboro and Nickerson is one of our winter retreats when the snow starts to fly.


----------



## Gng (Apr 16, 2012)

5 mins cycle from my house and right in the middle of the city,it's a nice 7km trail.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Last Thursday's thunderstorms create a bump.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*today*

picture of today


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Yesterday climbing the Alamo Spur in the Tortolitas.


----------



## bobinitacnh (Oct 1, 2011)

Great weather + Great Views = Great Ride


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Catamount hill, for those who know the area...watch out for the biting ants


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Love my local trails.

IMGP4971 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> Catamount hill, for those who know the area...watch out for the biting ants


Love your shirt :thumbsup:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i know, totally on clearance. the back is the same, so the face is staring at anyone behind or in front of me


----------



## Wibbs (Dec 5, 2011)

Got a KOM on Strava


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

Not sure if this sign means danger ahead or fun ahead!!










JasonG


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Whining for picks? *SP* and music (you know who you are) . :nono:


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Another easy trail ride w/ wife. Norwottuck Rail Trail in Western Mass.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

JasonG1977 said:


> Not sure if this sign means danger ahead or fun ahead!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one says "SKID ROW". Don't know either if it's the name of the trail or some kind of warning.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Hucking Fatty..








Allegrippis Trails, PA


----------



## EllsEpiffer (Apr 25, 2012)

aww, but that was my favorite one! Time for a bash ring?


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

"Someday, when I'm all grown up, I won't have to walk my bike over this."


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

New bike goodness


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Blooper reel!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

My son racing on Saturday..(kinda my last ride, I raced earlier in the day).


----------



## pieterp (Jul 11, 2006)

*Lus La Croix Haute*

Getting ready for a night in the Alps together with 500+ other bikers


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

More roots


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

aikane said:


> "Someday, when I'm all grown up, I won't have to walk my bike over this."
> get somebody to chicken-wire it


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking at these pictures is almost like being on vacation. Love that one of the Alps.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

smilinsteve said:


> Looking at these pictures is almost like being on vacation. Love that one of the Alps.


Heck yeah. That Alps one just kills me - I hope I get to go there someday


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

High Point... of the day (m)  (m)


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

My first team race. Guess the number is in case I drowned in a puddle.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Tryin' to have a little fun on the way back down.


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

Pisgah self-timer.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

2 blurs riding Blurs...


----------



## Rockin (Apr 29, 2004)

*Sharing the passion*

13 year old raced his first endurance race at the 12 Hours of Weaverville.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Pass the hotsauce










Sent from the emergency room parking lot using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

big terry said:


> Pass the hotsauce. Sent from the emergency room parking lot using Tapatalk 2


What is the story behind this?


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Long story short, I was riding an unfamiliar bike on a familiar trail. Bar clipped a tree and I went otb. Now waiting to see if anything is broken. I'll fill ya in later after I get home, shoulder is pretty jacked and the ER is in slow mo mode.

Still waiting in the ER, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

! eek! so a tree clip mangled your front wheel like that?


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

big terry said:


> Long story short, I was riding an unfamiliar bike on a familiar trail. Bar clipped a tree and I went otb. Now waiting to see if anything is broken. I'll fill ya in later after I get home, shoulder is pretty jacked and the ER is in slow mo mode.
> 
> Still waiting in the ER, using Tapatalk 2


Ouch, best of luck with the outcome.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Dewd! Hope that unfamiliar bike wasn't a borrowed one. Heal fast.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

For some reason I didn't see any problem with testing this poorly made monstrosity on a strange bike in my Flip-flops.


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

JSumner13 said:


> Looks like Nickerson! I'm in Attleboro and Nickerson is one of our winter retreats when the snow starts to fly.


Yup, that's Nickerson!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

son + wife
daughter


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Looking down on New York's skyline on the horizon, you can just make out the skyscrapers.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

francois said:


> son + wife
> daughter


nice! the good thing bout having mtb parents, is getting hooked up with a sweet bike as a kid. Now lets see if any disgruntled members forget who you are, and try to neg you for two pics (like they do to us)


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> nice! the good thing bout having mtb parents, is getting hooked up with a sweet bike as a kid. Now lets see if any disgruntled members forget who you are, and try to neg you for two pics (like they do to us)


Naw, being the administrator has it's privileges.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

The yak of righteousness and prosperity grazing in the shadeless desolate desert of extreme heat and sparsely scattered thorn infested trees and cacti which do not cast shadows.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Lone Desert Walker said:


> The yak of righteousness and prosperity grazing in the shadeless desolate desert of extreme heat and sparsely scattered thorn infested trees and cacti which do not cast shadows.


Eloquent line, but where's the pic?


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

whodaphuck said:


> Eloquent line, but where's the pic?


Had to mess with it for a minute, now check it out.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

Beautiful evening for a ride. View is of the Contintal Divide S of Estes Park, CO.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Took the bike bus to Bromont today.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> nice! the good thing bout having mtb parents, is getting hooked up with a sweet bike as a kid. Now lets see if any disgruntled members forget who you are, and try to neg you for two pics (like they do to us)


I took my 7yr old son up the most hardcore trail at a local spot again. We saw a group of guys hangin at the top, jaws dropped and then the mad props to my kid. Made his freakin day


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I had the only single crown bike and my bro' brought his XC bike.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Nice DH machines.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

David C said:


> I had the only single crown bike and my bro' brought his XC bike.
> 
> View attachment 698376


Edit : the 2 speshs with single crown were rental bikes for people over there.


----------



## SavagePudDin (May 21, 2012)

That is just pure Bliss


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

David C said:


> I had the only single crown bike and my bro' brought his XC bike.
> 
> View attachment 698376


Doesn't that make 2 single crown bikes?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

whodaphuck said:


> Doesn't that make 2 single crown bikes?


Sorry, see post above. Got messed up in my words, it was a pretty rough day with me taking a major hit to the head after a nice front flip OTB.

Oh, and I was not counting in his bike has a possible dual crown bike. Mine (grey one) can handle a dual crown setup, so that's why I said I had the only dual crown bike for DH trails in the group.


----------



## norwegian_moose (Aug 4, 2006)

In the forest outside Oslo. Lots of roots, rocks, and mud! Although I miss those fast dry Texas trails, this is a lot of fun too!


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Last saturday in the epic 165 kms marathon "Los 10000 del Soplao". Extreme weather with lot of people taken to hospital with hypothermia.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Fuzzy pics yesterday... This one is at the top of a short dirt road climb, before more rocks and roots.


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

More riding on the Basque coast!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*w le donne in bicicletta*



David C said:


> Love your shirt :thumbsup:


e poi quando sono così carine !!!!!!!!


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

The wife and I reconnecting with fun in Moab.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Tight corridor, nice rocks, little traffic. The rock in the foreground has claimed its share of big rings.


----------



## SavagePudDin (May 21, 2012)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Tight corridor, nice rocks, little traffic. The rock in the foreground has claimed its share of big rings.


Where is this?


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

SavagePudDin said:


> Where is this?


St. John's, Newfoundland.


----------



## eb5 (Jun 30, 2010)

Finally back on the trails after a rainy week!


----------



## HoboBob5 (Mar 13, 2012)

Waiting for the 5 Boro Bike tour to start. Different then past years but still fun


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

It's lucky that I don't have hay fever. A lot of the riding in the Cotswolds is on farm land, much of which is like this at the moment.


----------



## SavagePudDin (May 21, 2012)

WR304 said:


> It's lucky that I don't have hay fever. A lot of the riding in the Cotswolds is on farm land, much of which is like this at the moment.


I have hay fever.. That would Kill me.. as a matter of fact I am starting to get the itch in my nose thinking about it.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Wet flow









May is getting me never-ending rain so I am learning how to be smooth on wet trails. I've kissed Mother Earth a couple of times, too.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

StiHacka, whenever i read your name, i end up seeing "Sh|t-hacka" i had to write it different, but you know, its the "doo doo" word. Nice pics tho, carry on


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> StiHacka, whenever i read your name, i end up seeing "Sh|t-hacka" i had to write it different, but you know, its the "doo doo" word. Nice pics tho, carry on


Thank you, my hands were wet and slippery today so the last picture sucks. I guess it is too late to change my nick now.  (btw. what happens when you enter this doo doo word to google? https://www.google.com/search?q=sti...9SyHdSe6QGcqdg3&ved=0CF8QsAQ&biw=1438&bih=839)

Edit - I found me a new avatar, inspired by NicoleB28!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

about to heap senseless abuse upon my brake pads...


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 2, 2004)

finally to the top


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

You gotta get up, in order to get down!

Animans Mountain, Durango


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

jhazard said:


> You gotta get up, in order to get down!
> 
> Animans Mountain, Durango


Animas Mountain you mean?


----------



## CHRIS172CUP (Aug 1, 2010)

Quick spin after work









---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?c03mcy


----------



## makkeli (Jan 24, 2008)

The Swiss Army knife works OK.


----------



## norwegian_moose (Aug 4, 2006)

Winter meets summer


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

norwegian_moose said:


> Winter meets summer


Show us some pics of you practicing for Bikefliegen


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

makkeli said:


> The Swiss Army knife works OK.


One of the guys near me has a knife like that too :thumbsup:



norwegian_moose said:


> Winter meets summer


I thought that must be the hillside where the guy with the Swiss Army Knife keeps the trail open in the wooded part ... but your hill has more and bigger jumps


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

Varaxis said:


> Show us some pics of you practicing for Bikefliegen


I swear ya'll be posting some banging pics,,,,,,pls keep it up,,,,,,im a solo rider just startin back out after 12 yrs of hiding .....lol.....the motovation here is unbeleiveable pls keep it up everyone


----------



## 29er_Marc (May 23, 2012)

On top...


----------



## SavagePudDin (May 21, 2012)

early morning with pure silence.


----------



## Dan K. Farmer (May 13, 2012)

Birthday celebration with my girlfirend ripping the local section


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder why I even need a second bike with front and rear suspension and 30 gears..


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

thats some moist gnar dude.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Shredded bambi on the trail I shred....


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

thats a really sweet ride you got, sasquatch. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Because*

Because bikes are cool and we always need more... but it all goes back to the smile on our face at the end of the day.



sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Sometimes I wonder why I even need a second bike with front and rear suspension and 30 gears..


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*a picture from Villa d' Aiano sport meeting*

that's into the Orrido of Gea , a path in slippery stones

also see gallery on Facebook " Gruppo Mtb Villa d ' Aiano "


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Early morning on the Tortolitas... shortly after this I rolled over a 5' Diamond Back and made him very, very angry. Luckily he was not hurt bad, but I gashed my leg trying to get away from his rattlin' and hissin' bundle of pissed off...


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

:headphones: Believe it or not IIIII'm walking on air,
never thought I could feel so freeheehee:rockon:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the west bicycle-only side...finally open again!!!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Nicole is nice girl*

evviva le donne in bicicletta tantopiù se carine


----------



## jesperjes (Nov 10, 2008)

Early morning in Denmark


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Up from SoCal to visit the in-laws in Maxwell, CA (1 hr N. of Sac), we brought the bikes! Had two days of riding near Folsom, CA.

Fleming Meadows Trail #8


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

The ridge trail is blooming and is now all flowery and such.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the woman are strange*

I don' t understand the woman................


----------



## gmmeyerIII (May 8, 2012)

norwegian_moose said:


> Winter meets summer


Ohhh what fun! Can you say ADRENALINE RUSH!


----------



## stumpy2 (May 20, 2012)

Maurizio said:


> I don' t understand the woman................


You forgot the picture...


----------



## SavagePudDin (May 21, 2012)

RaptorTC said:


> The ridge trail is blooming and is now all flowery and such.


My allergies would be so Screwed!!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Maurizio said:


> evviva le donne in bicicletta tantopiù se carine


....thanks?


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

When you have a 9 month old they all can't be MTB rides


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

cranky->ride->not cranky.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

After work...


----------



## HoboBob5 (Mar 13, 2012)

Went on one with my buddy the other day. Only picture I got


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Some good 650b front climbing in the shade:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

chadalex78 said:


> Shredded bambi on the trail I shred....


This is pretty nasty. I am looking forward to a new page so I don't have to scroll past it any more. Perhaps this does not belong in such an inspiring thread?


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

A young blue heron who wasn't in the least concerned with my close proximity. Two seconds after I snapped this shot, he had a fish wriggling in his beak.


----------



## Allemalle (May 24, 2012)

MTB Pilot said:


> Some good 650b front climbing in the shade:thumbsup:
> 
> MTBP


Nice trail!


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

A quick snapshot from a quick early morning ride before work:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ sh|tHacka (  ) you live near me i see, do you ever do russell mills or Lowell Dracut? Those are the only MA trails i tend to hit.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> ^ sh|tHacka (  ) you live near me i see, do you ever do russell mills or Lowell Dracut? Those are the only MA trails i tend to hit.


Not really but I guess I have a good motivation to hit them now, especially if I can find a volunteer trail guide!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

StiHacka said:


> Not really but I guess I have a good motivation to hit them now, especially if I can find a volunteer trail guide!


i'm from New Hamster. i dont know those trails well enough to be a guide (unless you came to NH!) but i do ride with groups who DO know the MA trails! i may be able to warn you if we do head there soon. they are super fun.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Recent rains provided a thrill on last night's ride, when both wheels washed before entering the berm.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Evening on the continental divide, and a 2,400' descent ahead of us.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

A little root laden goodness at the top of a technical climb. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pine Cone (May 14, 2012)

Black bear tracks. Didn't wait around to see who made them


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Finally to the point where I can clear this every time while at speed. The pic is about half way through facing towards the beginning.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

marpilli said:


> A little root laden goodness at the top of a technical climb. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 699232


thats either gonna be all kinds of pain, or all kinds of HaB for me- depending which way im going. me and roots, we got issues.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Went OTB and did a front roll on a rocky trail.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Friends along the way.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

How about some non-riding, but first bike passion?


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

We may not have been the fastest on the trails; but, I'd bet we had the most fun!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*through the creek*

a little creek in the jungle


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

This steep approach full of crushed granite has always made it tough to get over the big rock in the middle, but not today with a 650b front wheel and a new, better back tire:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

825 miles down ...appx. 1300 more to the trailhead

2GOLONGWAY


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Encountered a bumblebee and a trailnazi, guess which one I liked better.


----------



## SG-1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice ride today.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Chershire Rail Trail in Southern NH










Easy peasy but 100% dirt.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

First real ride on the newly built 29er - in a word: AWESOME


----------



## Steec (May 2, 2012)

*Black bear on the trail this morning*

I started riding to get my blood pressure down, this had the opposite effect.

(Apologies for the terrible shot, I was with my 12 year old daughter and didn't think it'd be prudent to try and get a closer shot. All I had was my crappy P/S and had to turn on the digital zoom.)


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Unusually high humidity today had me riding near the clouds.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I must have dozens of pics taken with a bike leaning against that little pine tree.... This one is from yesterday


----------



## MannyV (May 24, 2011)

Racing

Sent from my Motorola ATRIX 4G using TapaTALK


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*you can meet strange people*

in the woods


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Whinlatter, The Lake District UK. AWESOME trails!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lots of uphill switchbacks today.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

one day, i will clear this steep, rocky section on my singlespeed; today was not the day...


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

Thank you for not smoking on Farlow.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

*all smiles*

Near the start of 35 miles and 7000' of climbing. Still smiling


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Lots of deer out today.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Late afternoon on the beach.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Great pics,guys. Me coming off Ridgeline @ Boyette , tired.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Sunset pit stop.


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

^^ nice


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Solo-ride serenity.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

*Perfect day in many different ways.*









_Near Torridon in the Scottish Highlands._


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

jhazard said:


> After work...


Cool pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Rocks for breakfast! :thumbsup:


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Looking West from the top of the Wild Mustang trail in the Tortolitas, Tucson. Sacred Baboquivari in the middle distance... Saguaro in bloom!


----------



## rockNnachos (Jun 26, 2010)

hmm... pass through to another dimension?


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Memorial day ride with my wife. Warm temps, local trails, and out on the bike. Easy to forget what the day is really about. But, getting to our local rides in the Santa Monica mountains, we pass by the LA veterans hospital and cemetery. As we were loading up the bikes, heading for home and then out for a BBQ, a "missing man" formation of aircraft flew over, heading S.E. towards the VA and the cemetery area. Makes you stop and think.

Thank you to all the men and women throughout history that have served, and lost, so that we could enjoy what we have.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

These kind of weekends always make it tough to go back to work!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

El Salt said:


> Memorial day ride with my wife. Warm temps, local trails, and out on the bike. Easy to forget what the day is really about. But, getting to our local rides in the Santa Monica mountains, we pass by the LA veterans hospital and cemetery. As we were loading up the bikes, heading for home and then out for a BBQ, a "missing man" formation of aircraft flew over, heading S.E. towards the VA and the cemetery area. Makes you stop and think.
> 
> Thank you to all the men and women throughout history that have served, and lost, so that we could enjoy what we have.


I saw that same formation this morning too. Definitely gives you pause.


----------



## Icey101 (Jan 15, 2012)

Seen this little guy on two different rides, pretty sure its the same one because he is pretty big compared to the rest and in the exact same area.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Angefire on Friday, DH shuttles at local spot Sunday, and some NM freeriding today...


----------



## fred421 (Nov 10, 2006)

Memorial Day MTB Ride


----------



## bluejudad (Sep 7, 2011)

*Gooseberry (Hurricane, UT)*

Always liked this pic


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Another pic i got from last saturday race. My face is full of mud, ja ja ja









more pics here: https://forums.mtbr.com/europe/cantabria-northern-spain-759311.html


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I can't read a thing without my glasses...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Just another from my Whinlatter ride, please ignore my friend, he's a little bit special!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Sixty Fiver said:


> I can't read a thing without my glasses...


dont worry, i have my glasses on. it says "have fun, ride on, trails are beautiful, women in bikinis bike wash at end of trail"


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

"Memorial Day MTB Ride"

Excellent picture. Flag gives photo a nice touch.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*excellent picture*



zahgurim said:


> Encountered a bumblebee and a trailnazi, guess which one I liked better.


compliments


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

The hab was fun but went OTB on the way down.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Rain and snow over the weekend, so I stayed low and did a few laps on the skillz track with my buddy this afternoon.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

No matter how bad you are riding you only have to look good for the camera.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Epic day at Curt Gowdy


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i'm starting to like starting my rides in the mid afternoon...


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

A quiet ride at Virginia Key, Florida


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

RIVER29 said:


> Epic day at Curt Gowdy


Need a Pilots License for that, NICE !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vtelvr (Mar 9, 2011)

Who ordered the taco?


----------



## PapaBlunt (Apr 9, 2012)

Ute Valley


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

Wet


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Got a puncture flat on landing...


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Life is exactly what you make it out to be... and damn, life is good.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Last short track race of the season. Bike is 50 years old.
Photo courtesy of Portfolio - yannphotovideo's JimdoPage!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> Last short track race of the season. Bike is 50 years old.
> Photo courtesy of Portfolio - yannphotovideo's JimdoPage!


If/when you have grandkids, thats going to be an awesome pic for them


----------



## Life_livin (Jun 16, 2011)

Pedal finally got me.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Fast as I can...........which is getting slower and slower :thumbsup:


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

"Billy The Marlin" at Amelia Earhart Mountain Bike Park !!!
Photo courtesy of "Stephen LaRue"


----------



## jkorbes (Feb 7, 2012)

Greenhorn Park, Yreka, CA, 8am.


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

Fast Downhill Switchback at Virginia Key


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Delete until I can figure out the picture thing...


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's mine, 25 mile ride last night


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Love Southern Utah!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Bloody finger at Sheet Rock Tank.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> Last short track race of the season. Bike is 50 years old.
> Photo courtesy of Portfolio - yannphotovideo's JimdoPage!


This is such a cool pic!!!


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

First ride in Arizona...the winged bug had his way with the spider


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

2ridealot said:


> First ride in Arizona...the winged bug had his way with the spider


Really, I would have thought the spider to be the victor. The utility pole and overhead line look so out of place in the middle pic.


----------



## The Experience (Feb 25, 2012)

*Lego Helmet*

I need you to go the vote page to see the photo to help me win this. I need to get out of the house and ride! I think my Lego Helmet is worth your vote alone! Thanks.

Go here: bit.ly/KW1ul8 (mtbr won't let me make it a hotlink)
Click "Vote" on the bottom.

Thanks,
Tracy


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Before work, and almost before the rain.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

aikane said:


> Really, I would have thought the spider to be the victor. The utility pole and overhead line look so out of place in the middle pic.


The bug killed and drug him off like a happy meal!

You are right about the power pole


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

After riding in Sedona and some Grand Canyon exploration


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

jkorbes said:


> Greenhorn Park, Yreka, CA, 8am.


Cool. I did my MS fieldwork in the area in the 90s. It was neat to see Callahan profiled in a Bike magazine article a few years ago.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

2ridealot said:


> First ride in Arizona...the winged bug had his way with the spider


Tarantula Hawk wasp meets Tarantula. :thumbsup:


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

From last evening's Sandia Mountains Foothills romp - Albuquerque, NM

iPhone 4S pic


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*Magic Hour*
Same ride as above


----------



## Mr Cup (May 31, 2011)

Wife and I had this guy in the middle of the dirt road last weekend. He walked into the woods before I could get the camera out. Pickney Island SC.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Flat fixed, but where'd the rest of the group go?


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Croft State Park, Spartanburg SC*

The last mile of my ride is mostly uphill, and I am getting stronger every ride. I used to stop halfway, and spin in granny gear, now I am up to Middle Ring with 3rd sprocket on back, no resting. Month 6 of riding complete (only once a week) and can't wait to go back each time.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

My son's 5th birthday, celebrated with his first ride on ST


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

aikane said:


> Really, I would have thought the spider to be the victor. The utility pole and overhead line look so out of place in the middle pic.


I'm guessing that's a tarantula hawk... natural enemy of the hairy spiders. They lay their eggs on the carcas. Excellent pics.


----------



## 2m2hs (Mar 20, 2011)

*Single Speed Singletrack Sunrise Service*


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

First cyclocross race.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

251 said:


> First cyclocross race.


awesome! adorable little girl, how did she place?


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Biking road trip is paying off in awesome sights


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Sandia Mts Trail


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Tranquility on my early morning XC solo.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Above Lake Tahoe.........


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

*The fog couldn't reach where I was riding...*


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

forty six miles into my biggest ride of the year...sixty plus miles...


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

29er_Marc said:


> On top...


3 Corner Rock?? Nice shot of St. Helens in the background


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

house - road - trail - road - house


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

francois said:


> house - road - trail - road - house


is that a 42 or a 45 up front? big tires on a 'cross are nice, aren't they?

btw, i saw two guys walking road bikes UP the fire road in the photo i just posted...it's pretty steep...i don't know whether they planned on riding coyote ridge or not...


----------



## T-roll (Aug 4, 2011)

*Sunday Morning*

Vale dos Frades


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

T-roll said:


> Vale dos Frades


badass...


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

*AArrrrrrrrrgh Mateys.....








*


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

View from our Bright Angel cabin. Rode about 25 miles mostly road or path at both North and South rims on May 30 & 31


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

50km ride event across the city, plus carrying tools and food (mechanic team).


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

My new fork on my 1x1 picked a couple flowers for me today while riding  How cute! :lol:


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Destination unknown...


----------



## -chs- (Oct 15, 2010)

It's warming up.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

A flat tire at dusk led to a twilight ride through this beauty back to the campsite. Zion NP


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

This sign means fun is just up ahead.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

Preparing for air at a muddy Wakefield Park yesterday.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Shred and whine.


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

Mtn-Rider said:


> Shred and whine.


Amazing Pic !!! Make me think of not posting my pics....


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

We got the Miami Marlins into mountain biking... "BILLY THE MARLIN" on the trail to a World Series... LOL :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 29er_Marc (May 23, 2012)

Good, Fun, Memorable...


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Seeing the bike in the rear view for the first time in weeks.










Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

big terry said:


> Seeing the bike in the rear view...


Such a great feeling eh?


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

For some reason the trail went around this


----------



## EllsEpiffer (Apr 25, 2012)

big terry said:


> Seeing the bike in the rear view for the first time in weeks.


I've got a roof rack and i like seeing the shadows off the bikes, kinda riding next to me while I 'm driving to the trails. aaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Riding with my best friend in moab for the first time. We now believe the hype


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

WOOOSAH


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

*Haters gonna hate*



David C said:


> 50km ride event across the city, plus carrying tools and food (mechanic team).


cause they have nothing else to do

rft:


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Such a great feeling eh?


hell yes! i went and rode two laps at the trail where i thrashed my shoulder, cleared it without a hitch...so i went and picked my buddy up after work and we went to a new (to us) trail.

nice trailside view










my buddy workin it on his '12 camber (phone pics...)










an awesome view on the way home, after an awesome first day back in the saddle


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

I avoided running over some people who crashed last saturday, but then I crashed too...

To borrow from "big terry"
If you arent bleeding, you arent riding hard enough.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Jubilee long weekend riding was awesome!


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

big terry said:


> hell yes! i went and rode two laps at the trail where i thrashed my shoulder, cleared it without a hitch...so i went and picked my buddy up after work and we went to a new (to us) trail.
> 
> nice trailside view
> 
> ...


I rode that same log feature yesterday. At first I rode around it thinking I wasn't ready for that. Then I attempted it and fell off halfway through, second attempt...SUCCESS!! I really like Findley :thumbsup:


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ribbed for her pleasure...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Trek :nonod:


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

hey, noobtard who negged me for posting three pics... lol, feel better about yourself now?

@nismo- i avoided almost all of the stunts and features except for the teeter totter- still pretty nervous about my shoulder. held up really well though  findley is a really fun, fast trail.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

big terry said:


> hey, noobtard who negged me for posting three pics... lol, feel better about yourself now?
> 
> @nismo- i avoided almost all of the stunts and features except for the teeter totter- still pretty nervous about my shoulder. held up really well though  findley is a really fun, fast trail.


1. I've got to admit I thought about it but I would've signed it.
2. The OP specified the # of pics/post and there are those out there policing this, apparently.
3. Your 2 months on MTBR hardly allows you to be hurling the "noob" epithet.

My contribution and why I'm bytchy:
New gap+not enough speed=front wheel case+digger+REALLY stiff,sore neck (glad I was wearing my neck brace)


----------



## plantdude (Dec 30, 2007)

It's always nice to explore a new area on 2 wheels


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

*Relaxation.....








*​


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

CHUM said:


> terralogic squish...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

after the rain, the traction was awesome and the clouds diffused the harsh light.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Wheeeeee!!!! Tryin' to make the most out of them little roots. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHRIS172CUP (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Beautiful time out on the trails today, getting my head together.


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

Some flow at Amelia Earhart Park, Fl... Coffee Trail...


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

North Sandia Mts Foothills
ABQ, NM
Temp 92F - 4% Relative Humidity


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

hope it doesn't rain (but it did).


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

end of a good day


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

a solar event


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

after breaking his leg back in march, my riding buddy is back on the bike...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice to be back on my bike in AZ after a week on the road!:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## HugeCow Inc. (Mar 25, 2012)

deceptively steep


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

Tennessee River Gorge...


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

'Twas a good night for a ride.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

we were young...we died...remember us...


----------



## WHYYTEE (May 19, 2012)

First real ride on the new bike


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

2 night rides under my belt now, Ride 1 came across a porcupine, then this Gray Fox tonight.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Stupid o'clock AM ride in the mists of Avalon.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

QuenteK25 said:


> 2 night rides under my belt now, Ride 1 came across a porcupine, then this Gray Fox tonight.


Night rides are awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Stupid o'clock AM ride in the mists of Avalon.


NEVER stupid when you can get out and ride!!!!! I like heading out at what I like to call..... Zero-Dark-Thirty.....LOL


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

BeastRider said:


> NEVER stupid when you can get out and ride!!!!! I like heading out at what I like to call..... Zero-Dark-Thirty.....LOL


:thumbsup:

We call it "stupid o'clock" because everyone else thinks we're off our heads getting up at 5:15 to go for a ride. However, with small kids and a demanding job it's often the only time I can get out. I've come to really enjoy it. Today was really wet and greasy after a week of fog and drizzle capped off by 30+mm of rain yesterday. It's always good to get schooled by slippery rocks and roots.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*learn to climb in mtb*

see this guy,your position over the mtb


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

What it's all about


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

90 degree mid morning quickie with new flats

MTBP


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> We call it "stupid o'clock" because everyone else thinks we're off our heads getting up at 5:15 to go for a ride. However, with small kids and a demanding job it's often the only time I can get out. I've come to really enjoy it. Today was really wet and greasy after a week of fog and drizzle capped off by 30+mm of rain yesterday. It's always good to get schooled by slippery rocks and roots.


twice a week I wake up at 4:30am, hit the road with the bike in the truck, ride from 5:30 to 7:00 and am at work by 8:30..............my 19 month old Daughter and my wife are just waking as I get home............I love it!!


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

shekky said:


> we were young...we died...remember us...


That has to be the Presidio cemetery.


----------



## robert w (Dec 14, 2010)

Scientific evidence shows that exercise is more beneficial when you are playing hooky from work.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

The ride back after the ride 

6/5/12


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> We call it "stupid o'clock" because everyone else thinks we're off our heads getting up at 5:15 to go for a ride. However, with small kids and a demanding job it's often the only time I can get out.


Oh man, i know you are talking about, i have a two month baby and i also have got up at 5:00 to go for a ride, my wife thinks i'm ut:


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

MTB Pilot said:


> 90 degree mid morning quickie with new flats
> 
> MTBP


Who doesn't like a quickie in the morning  I'd really like to try some terrain like that.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Highline lake state park, Loma, CO. 2 evenings in a row like this :thumbsup:

6/6/12


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

2ridealot said:


> Highline lake state park, Loma, CO. 2 evenings in a row like this :thumbsup:
> 
> 6/6/12


Beautiful ^^^
My last ride..... Interesting!


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

They say you always remember your first...










Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

When I'm not on the mountain, I love bike commuting


----------



## Neviss (Feb 9, 2012)

Some really awesome pictures here people! Awesome inspiration to get out there if I'm ever lacking motivation!


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

Some art along my ride this morning.


----------



## Neviss (Feb 9, 2012)

Just messing around with some mates this morning. Moments before I broke my Derailleur Hanger :'(


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

I felt like a kid after this ride


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Found one of the softer spots in the area. I like the other trail options better anyway...


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

18 road, I could have rode it up that hill...

6/7/12


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

^^^Why did you walk up Zippity? It's a lot more fun riding down.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

great day riding with my "second born"


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

2ridealot said:


> 18 road, I could have rode it up that hill...
> 
> 6/7/12


Fruita is fun! First time to CO or do you make it out often?


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> great day riding with my "second born"


One Picture..Nice 

I like what you did there :thumbsup:

I felt like laying in a creek myself today as I was finishing my ride.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

yep, didnt see any rules about posting one collage


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

RIVER29 said:


> Fruita is fun! First time to CO or do you make it out often?


First timer, First day at Kokopelli and second at 18 rd. and some CB after that

Must go back!


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

huntermos said:


> ^^^Why did you walk up Zippity? It's a lot more fun riding down.


Never been there before, still had a blast!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

squirrel world!


----------



## Badassbassangler (Jul 11, 2011)

Why did I wait so long to ride a rigid 29er?!?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Steeper than it looks...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*love maxxis tires*

I like make a pic


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

Awesome, the "tunnel of flow" at Amelia Park in Miami, Florida...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

3rd race, DNF


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

cmg71 said:


> 3rd race, DNF


no BB hair gel?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*autorelease*

first autorelease


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

Beautiful view of Miami from Virginia Key Mountain Bike Park...


----------



## Kimchirider (Jun 26, 2009)

*Horse Mountain*

Hard to believe this sweet trail is surrounded by millions of people.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

First ride at 9k...sea level lungs meet thinner air

6/8/12


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Neviss said:


> Just messing around with some mates this morning. Moments before I broke my Derailleur Hanger :'(


Great pic!



jhazard said:


> Steeper than it looks...


Always is. Camera never does it justice.



torque29er said:


> Beautiful view of Miami from Virginia Key Mountain Bike Park...


Not somewhere I'd associate with MTBing. Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Foggy. Normally you can see across the Narrows to Signal Hill. Today visibility was about 400'.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Erwin Park-Mckinney, Tx*

Not a bad little trail to break in my new whip with its first rip....


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Whee!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Ho hum views on our ride yesterday.


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

whodaphuck said:


> Ho hum views on our ride yesterday.


Nice.

Cast some plugs along the white water near that point at sunrise, hook-up!:thumbsup:


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

whodaphuck said:


> Ho hum views on our ride yesterday.


As if any view on the Maui coastline could be ho-hum! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thinking the high country snow is never going to melt off around here.

Weather by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Top of MT. Tam yesterday.....SF looks beautiful!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Sunday's post ride* _La Cumbre_ Kolsch out on my back patio... Ahhh!

_*4 flats and one trail side rear derailleur cable replacement _


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Grooving with the Green in Bald Eagle State Forest


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Beating the valley's heat in Sedona:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## DJ_JonDoe (Jun 12, 2012)

My first post here. My rides are a little different from everybody elses..lol. This trip was about 30 miles Jersey waterfront through NYC to Brooklyn. Enjoy!

Shuttle on the Intrepid









A tree grows in Brooklyn









Freedom Tower in progress


----------



## Backwoodsguy (Aug 29, 2010)

Love you pics DJ. We were there visiting last year and it is an amazing place. Not sure how you all ride bikes over there though.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Good company !


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Vaarooom!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Average ABQ evening trail scene.


----------



## Devildog1775 (Apr 23, 2011)

A view for miles.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

^^^Georgia Pass on the CT?


----------



## Devildog1775 (Apr 23, 2011)

^^^Ding!! Ding!!^^ A helluva ride. 

I need to shuttle this one down into Breck soon and see how that is.


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

*escape the heat go to the coast*

kite boarders @ waddell on the california coast north of santa cruz..


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh for cryin' out loud, it's just a swamp and clearly there's a trail right through it, it can't be THAT bad!


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

M Hill, Rapid City...


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

clearly out of my league...


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

my skills couldnt even begin to grasp how to navigate this obstacle...expert, indeed!


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

proper finish to an AWESOME!!!! ride.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

3/4 of the way up this 1500' 3.5 mile climb to crest before the sun at 5:45.:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## robenking (Jun 15, 2012)

Last night I fall


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

got out with a lady friend today, nice not to deal with the usual testosterone fest, and look, i'm not making a duckface this time!'


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

Black Hills...


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

nicole- that seatpost clamp...you steal that from the dude with the blinged out BMC?

btw- i dont see any pillows on your bikes, and no pic of another chick...so im gonna call shenanigans on the "lady friend."


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

sorry to hear that ^^ welcome to MTBR


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

first race


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

*Instead of the weekly group ride*

Pump track, table tops, road gap, grill full of burgers, cooler full of beer, DJs spinning, and pump track riders aged 6 to 45.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Snodgrass trail, CB

6/9/12


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

2ridealot said:


> Snodgrass trail, CB
> 
> 6/9/12


Very nice.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

cmg71 said:


> first race


Awesome!!


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

cmg71 said:


> first race


That's awesome! Great picture!


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

2ridealot said:


> Snodgrass trail, CB
> 
> 6/9/12


Oh man, brings back good memories. Been to CB twice, and have ridden Snodgrass. Love riding through the aspens.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Good thing for switchbacks

MTBP


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*Sandia Foothills Trail System (ABQ, NM)*


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Enjoying the weather with some new tires.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Todays ride was riskier than usual.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

MTB Pilot said:


> Good thing for switchbacks
> 
> MTBP


Wild Mustang in the Torts! I think I have the same pic, just looking a bit more down. I passed through there on the AES ride.


----------



## Trout Bum (May 8, 2012)

QuenteK25 said:


> Todays ride was riskier than usual.
> View attachment 704035


Very cool shot!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

QuenteK25 said:


> Todays ride was riskier than usual.
> View attachment 704035


SWEET! I should come up there and ride that with you and bring my orange Iodines to sell to you for cheap!



Dag Nabbit said:


> Wild Mustang in the Torts! I think I have the same pic, just looking a bit more down. I passed through there on the AES ride.


No, just up the road a little. My pic was coming down the switchbacks at the top of Tom's Thumb trail in the McDowell's.:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Come on baby dab with me, yeah, yeah, yeah, let's dab together baby, dab with me...


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*Single Track Dreaming*
ABQ Foothills Trail


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

MTB Pilot said:


> SWEET My pic was coming down the switchbacks at the top of Tom's Thumb trail in the McDowell's.:thumbsup:MTBP


Tom's Thumb?! Wow, that view sure reminded me of the AES ride! It seemed spot on to me. I guess if you've see one high on the mountain switchback you've seen them all.


----------



## D.Kinsey (May 10, 2012)

QuenteK25 said:


> Todays ride was riskier than usual.
> View attachment 704035


 This is pretty scarey :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Got some 1ups on the trail today.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Steel and mud are real*

Far too much rain, and overgrown trails - but it's great to get out


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

*Loaded up.....








*​


----------



## AVNMechanic (May 25, 2012)

Nice rig!


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

AVNMechanic said:


> Nice rig!


THANKS!!!!! Gets me from point "A" to point "B" quite nicely!!!!!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Glad this climb is almost finished:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Pretending I'm not 1 year away from 40.......


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

First outing on the new-to-me Cannondale Rush. Love the Lefty!


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

El Salt said:


> Oh man, brings back good memories. Been to CB twice, and have ridden Snodgrass. Love riding through the aspens.


It was my first time riding there. Snodgrass was recommended and did not disappoint!

@whodaphuck: Thanks!

riding in the aspens was


----------



## HRP (Apr 21, 2012)

From this morning. Great weather.


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

digthemlows said:


> Pretending I'm not 1 year away from 40.......


I was doing the same thing the other day, except I was pretending I wasn't a year over 40 as I yelled out "wahooooooooo!!!" :thumbsup:


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

is that what i heard behind me? lol


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

big terry said:


> is that what i heard behind me? lol


LOL, I'm talking about out at Findley, not Royalview.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

digthemlows said:


> Pretending I'm not 1 year away from 40.......


Is it the angle of the picture, or do you have a baby sized wheel on the front and a 26 on the rear?


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Same tree different day.


----------



## mjh68 (Jun 5, 2012)

Brand new to Mountain biking, only started about 2 weeks ago . This thread is both inspiring and intimidating LOL with some of the terrain out there


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> Is it the angle of the picture, or do you have a baby sized wheel on the front and a 26 on the rear?


Just the angle, and it's an XXL and I'm 6'7" so it all looks outta proportion ... :thumbsup: 
39th bday in in 2 weeks......for some reason I'm thinking about it more than I should .....


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

From high above - Sonoran Preserve.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

That is obviously a scale model and the riders are really one inch tall ...


----------



## STED (Jun 17, 2012)

*over*

Face plant in the snow nice


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

*Happy Father's Day*

Early morning ride.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

What we in ABQ, NM consider a crowded trail on a Saturday morning.


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Lots of fun


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

MTB Pilot said:


> SWEET! I should come up there and ride that with you and bring my orange Iodines to sell to you for cheap!


Yes and Yes!


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Attempt #1 sent me OTB, but attempt #2 (the pic) was awesome.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

QuenteK25 said:


> Attempt #1 sent me OTB, but attempt #2 (the pic) was awesome.
> View attachment 704415


Yes it certainly looks awesome!!!... and terrifying:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

QuenteK25 said:


> Attempt #1 sent me OTB, but attempt #2 (the pic) was awesome.
> View attachment 704415


Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## alanthealan (Jan 22, 2010)

I turned around... and missed the lightning storm!


----------



## AlaskaStinson (Jun 3, 2012)

*Alaska Road Hazard*

Alaska road hazards.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Some people buy t shirts from far away places...not me. Can't be to careful as the bears were nearby. I rode 12 miles. Cheers!

Teton NP 6/11/12


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

Someone's really happy to have a dry place to sleep after riding in rain the whole day :thumbsup:


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

End to a perfect weather weekend.


----------



## Goozle63 (May 30, 2012)

Barbed wire. Glad I packed patches!


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

*Happy Fathers Day Ride*

Pierson Park, Colorado


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

*Benefits of cycling*

Stuff you don't notice from inside a car.. 
but at least it floats better than the dock!


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

Goozle63 said:


> Barbed wire. Glad I packed patches!


Bummer! Would like to meet that a-hole who put it there in person :madmax:


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Dag Nabbit said:


> Wild Mustang in the Torts! I think I have the same pic, just looking a bit more down. I passed through there on the AES ride.


I know Wild Mustang pretty well, and it does not look like it to me?!?

edit:

Oops! I see you said it is from the McDowells...


----------



## Mountain High Cycle (Jun 14, 2012)

*sabie south africa*

Sabie


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dusza said:


> Bummer! Would like to meet that a-hole who put it there in person :madmax:


My guess is that it used to be a fence back in the day and the trail now runs "through" the fence.


----------



## 29er_Marc (May 23, 2012)

*easy ride with the kid*

Just having fun on Fathers day


----------



## Trout Bum (May 8, 2012)

One step at a time.


----------



## BlackMeth (May 20, 2011)

perttime said:


> That is obviously a scale model and the riders are really one inch tall ...


Sorry, no model  Rather the magic of nice photography skills :thumbsup:


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

perttime said:


> That is obviously a scale model and the riders are really one inch tall ...


It was a pain in the ass getting all those cholla in there with tweezers.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

foggy singletrack on a typical northern california day...


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

BlackMeth said:


> Sorry, no model  Rather the magic of nice photography skills :thumbsup:


hehehe...thanks, but not too much skill. Just "miniature mode" on the camera. The hard part was getting up high for the vantage point!


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Taking an old friend from back home on some sweet Colorado singletrack.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

*I get out on Monday's, too *

Big ride, today. Can you tell by looking at the pic that it was 100deg? Johnny Park, CO


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

New-ish spine line.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

SS 29ers


----------



## SparxFlyer (Dec 29, 2010)

*Ellicottville, NY is Epic*

& Bent Rim Trail is "Treemendous"


----------



## CarbonSquirrel (Oct 10, 2009)

Tools down, finished!


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## bwhip (Feb 7, 2004)

Wildflowers bursting out in the Boise foothills...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

103 degrees of pure bliss:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

MTB Pilot said:


> 103 degrees of pure bliss :thumbsup:
> 
> MTBP


I'm on to you now - Pima and Dynamite! :skep:


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

wife's first trail ride, and my first on a FS bike


----------



## banik (Mar 13, 2012)

bwhip said:


> Wildflowers bursting out in the Boise foothills...


Nice photo !


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

fiream400 said:


> wife's first trail ride, and my first on a FS bike


That smile makes her look like a kid that's up to something, lol. Was the pic before or after the ride Good for you guys :thumbsup: I'm still working on the first full trail ride with mine.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Last dirt ride of vacation

Yellowstone NP 6/12/12


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

*Muckross Estate, Killarney, Ireland - not a mtn bike, but a swoopy, fun paved trail.*

Packed a picnic and hiked to the scenic Torc Waterfall. What a day!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Seeing the sunlit hills as the sun rises at the start of a ride makes for a great day!


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

Nothing like waking up at 530 am, pedal 25 miles and then go to the office...!!!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Dag Nabbit said:


> I'm on to you now - Pima and Dynamite! :skep:


You got me... I wasn't trying to be sneaky though.:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## bwhip (Feb 7, 2004)

banik said:


> Nice photo !


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zig053 (Jun 20, 2012)

Today was my second trip on my new bike, and I got to pet this cute guy!


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

NismoGriff said:


> That smile makes her look like a kid that's up to something, lol. Was the pic before or after the ride Good for you guys :thumbsup: I'm still working on the first full trail ride with mine.


After. Her face gets super red when she's hot. She was grinning like that for a while after the ride, I guess she liked it.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Easy trails can have charm, too.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the spirit of radio...


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Had to get out at 6am before it hit 110.


----------



## C-Rock (Nov 5, 2006)

*SS Heaven*

My last SS ride, when finished, found myself starring at this part of the bike...


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

shekky said:


> the spirit of radio...


Is the tunnel of fennel up there this year?


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Another unseasonably (for the Bay Area) nice summer day...


----------



## spartus625 (Mar 15, 2012)

*I don't know what went wrong*

I was riding a long when suddenly my emergency air bag went off and delayed my ride. oh and yeah that is smelly mud on my arm and leg fell right in to a big swamp of the stuff yuck!


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

spartus625 said:


> I was riding a long when suddenly my emergency air bag went off and delayed my ride. oh and yeah that is smelly mud on my arm and leg fell right in to a big swamp of the stuff yuck!


I want to know what kind of tubes you're using. I cannot believe that thing didn't pop :eekster:


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

The lake temp is perfect for swimming, we jumped in mid ride to cool off........


----------



## KarateChicken (Dec 11, 2005)

awesome


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

Having my little mechanic check over my steed before I hit the trail...


----------



## pleepleus (Apr 19, 2011)

NismoGriff said:


> I want to know what kind of tubes you're using. I cannot believe that thing didn't pop :eekster:


No ****, looks like the valve stem is still attached to the rim.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Riding some new to me trails in the valley with a fellow MTBRer :thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## Icey101 (Jan 15, 2012)

pleepleus said:


> No ****, looks like the valve stem is still attached to the rim.


First we had tubeless tires, now tireless tubes.


----------



## spartus625 (Mar 15, 2012)

Icey101 said:


> First we had tubeless tires, now tireless tubes.


They are just stock bontrager tubes that came with the bike, I was able to deflate it and re-seat the tire and off I went.


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

el_burras said:


> Nothing like waking up at 530 am, pedal 25 miles and then go to the office...!!!


i LOVE !!!!!! the " pedal dam it" sticker


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Almost!!!


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

shekky said:


> the spirit of radio...


You need a new tire


----------



## wendypearl (Jun 22, 2012)

*wooohhh*

nice gear you out there


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

When the cactus is your friend... Temps up well into 3 digits, and you take shade wherever you can get it! High up on Wild Mustang in the Tortolitas.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

sagitt77 said:


> You need a new tire


i have plenty of extras


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

huntermos said:


> Is the tunnel of fennel up there this year?


don't know what that is. twin peaks/sutro is just "ok" in my book, it's hard to get a good rhythm going up there.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

A little Father's Day stoke.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Cows at dusk. These ones did not want to get off trail!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the teacher and the students*

how to replace the tube ....they 're a cleaver student......


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

High dew point + high humidity = maximum swamp ass


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Maurizio said:


> how to replace the tube ....they 're a cleaver student......


Yup, there's yur problem . . . too much spandex.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ i didnt see what you had quoted, and somehow thought i missed Hutch in spandex. Dang!


----------



## Reign2Rider (Jan 28, 2010)

OO7 said:


> Yup, there's yur problem . . . too much spandex.


Lol, beat me to it. 4 spandex clad guys watching the guy in the baggies fix a puncture :thumbsup:


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

OO7 said:


> Yup, there's yur problem . . . too much spandex.


Reminds me of "How many roadies does it take to change a light bulb?" Ah ha ha ha just kiddin'.


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

Reign2Rider said:


> Lol, beat me to it. 4 spandex clad guys watching the guy in the baggies fix a puncture :thumbsup:


This was my EXACT thought and when I resfreshed the page, there it was  To each their own I guess, I'm sure they could all smoke me.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Forest fire burning outside of town reduced visibility to 1 mile when winds changed this morning.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

Sustenpass - The Leiterli Trail

Tour Sustli hut: Bike, Hike and Climbing

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Maurizio said:


> how to replace the tube ....they 're a cleaver student......


How many plum smugglers does it take to change a flat?

(Apparantly 4, but only if they have a guy in baggies with them...)


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> Forest fire burning outside of town reduced visibility to 1 mile when winds changed this morning.


A friend of mine is the forester in the Fraser, and I've been watching his FB and hoping it's not a foretaste of our summer here in MT. Ugh.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

pu' pump it up! i look a little bit like Satan, no?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

too many choices....which can be a good thing


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

I love this color!!! It needs a mtn dew sticker. haha


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

fiream400 said:


> I love this color!!! It needs a mtn dew sticker. haha


Whoa...that was a hellova nap...I woke up in 1995! Dayglo Green! :eekster:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I hate to drive to ride, so 99% of my rides are from the house. However, in order to escape smoke from the High Park forest fire that has been hanging around in town, I drove a little ways and was rewarded with clear air, blue sky, and cool breezes this morning.


----------



## egapal (May 15, 2011)

my rest stop


----------



## omalley72 (Jun 7, 2012)

nice


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

I wear my sunglasses at night so I can, so I can, see the light that's right before my eyes.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Hutch3637 said:


> I wear my sunglasses at night so I can, so I can, see the light that's right before my eyes.


thats cool, i want to try that someday. seems like night riding would be a whole 'nother animal.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

big terry said:


> thats cool, i want to try that someday. seems like night riding would be a whole 'nother animal.


It is, try it. :thumbsup:


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome evening at the Novi Tree Farm after i got the bike dialed in. (frequent stops for adjustments)


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

big terry said:


> thats cool, i want to try that someday. seems like night riding would be a whole 'nother animal.


The guys from Dale's night ride Findley on Fridays I believe. I was like :eekster: then I was like :idea: then I was like :nono: I am assuming Dale himself packs some serious lumens on his bike cause he had a rather large battery pack still hanging on it when I was there. It does seem like it'd be fun, but that place has got to be dangerous at night.

...and with theme of the thread.

My buddy's second ride. OTB, bashed shin and broken Origin 8 air seat post and he was still laughing and smiling.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

This piece was nicer than I remembered :thumbsup: The rooty bit was about as rooty as I remembered :skep:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the trip of today*

the singletrack become fast after the top


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*right !*



OO7 said:


> Yup, there's yur problem . . . too much spandex.


I 'm the one with Oakley baggies and XS shirt !!!! dandy mtbiker......


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

Saturday ride. Great weather, great trail. In over 25 miles of riding I never saw another bike. Where are you guys hiding?!?!?


----------



## HRP (Apr 21, 2012)

From this morning @ Fort Ord.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Crystal-clear up here today


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

My wife's new 29er with my daughter's (12er?) balance bike.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Dude this water is like the best water.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

A mirage of damp(ish) dirt single track after a 3000+ft of brutal, dusty, rocky climb.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Turned out to be a long ride, exploring trails I've never ridden before, circling the entire lake.


----------



## CHRIS172CUP (Aug 1, 2010)

Mud!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Trail Fairies


----------



## banik (Mar 13, 2012)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Trail Fairies


Excellent !


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Caught in a tropical storm on my way back, bike lives up to his name


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

Wish the flowers would of been out!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

My first ever night ride, and I really liked it.

MTBP


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

Snowshoe from Cheat Mtn fire tower...


----------



## oli h (Dec 15, 2006)

*Good outweighs the bad...*

Caught in a hail shower at the top of the hill.....an added incentive to go faster on the way back down!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

------------


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Trail Fairies


AyUps on bars and lid :thumbsup:

What trail is that?


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

More mini-bikers


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Trail Fairies


Very nice :thumbsup:

How long was the exposure?


----------



## JFryauff (Oct 28, 2005)

Peace and quiet.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

emu26 said:


> AyUps on bars and lid :thumbsup:
> 
> What trail is that?


Yeah you got it, AyUps, had them since early 2009, love em!

Trail is a new one at Castlemaine. If you're around this way, always up for a spin.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

bsieb said:


> Very nice :thumbsup:
> 
> How long was the exposure?


Thanks! was taken just on dusk, still a fair amount of ambient light. 60 seconds, f20, ISO 160. Enlisted the help of my daughter to fire the shutter, she's the best!


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

Everyone knows what a school looks like at 3pm, here is one at 3am.


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh guys, i'm jealous of all of you. I can't ride regularly since my daughter was born three months ago. My last ride was on May 19th, arrrggggg!!!!


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

abecallejo said:


> Oh guys, i'm jealous of all of you. I can't ride regularly since my daughter was born three months ago. My last ride was on May 19th, arrrggggg!!!!


HEY...it says...NO WHINING.....LOL:cryin:


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

abecallejo said:


> Oh guys, i'm jealous of all of you. I can't ride regularly since my daughter was born three months ago. My last ride was on May 19th, arrrggggg!!!!


I have two daughters, teenagers now though! :rockon:

here's some silliness from tonite's Winter ride to cheer you up... it cheered me up!










A couple more pics from same ride on my blog at I ♥ MTB


----------



## Lovrix (May 14, 2012)

Omanovac , 655 meters , great track!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

great sunday ride all over the mountain whit maya


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

abecallejo said:


> Oh guys, i'm jealous of all of you. I can't ride regularly since my daughter was born three months ago. My last ride was on May 19th, arrrggggg!!!!


2 kids, a house, and not MAKING the time kept me off the trails for 4 years. Get a trailer and some slicks for your mtb and hit the road. You will be much stronger when you are able to hit the trails again.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Bill Murray's got nothin' on me cuz I Jumped a Gopher!


----------



## screamingeagle3 (Apr 28, 2010)

squirrel??? Nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## squish (Jan 17, 2004)

Found out the hard way that the Parks and Rec department has been graveling portions of the trail. Apparently some one thinks it will prevent trail erosion, all it did for me was cause a 10 foot slide and an end to my ride for the night! :madman:

happy trails...

squish


----------



## jen0910 (Mar 25, 2009)

1700' of climbing over 4 miles up the old road to an abandoned base, got up to 55.9mph on the way down and dropped my camera off the bike...this was the test shot after I found the camera in the brush and the lens end on the road.


IMG_4543 by jen0910, on Flickr


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

squish said:


> Found out the hard way that the Parks and Rec department has been graveling portions of the trail. Apparently some one thinks it will prevent trail erosion, all it did for me was cause a 10 foot slide and an end to my ride for the night! :madman:
> 
> happy trails...
> 
> squish


OMG!!!!

Do you SEE All THAT HAIR?!


----------



## Rutgyr (Jul 9, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> Do you SEE All THAT HAIR?!


Undercover Roadie... lookout


----------



## Largextracheese (Feb 4, 2004)

*Middle Fork Snoqualmie*

Green and Wet.


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

Short but fun, this is the trail my wife is learning to mtn bike on.


----------



## squish (Jan 17, 2004)

NicoleB28 said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> Do you SEE All THAT HAIR?!


Little does everyone know, Sasquatch is domesticated! :thumbsup:

happy trails...

squish


----------



## themacsmith (Apr 26, 2010)

NicoleB28 said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> Do you SEE All THAT HAIR?!





Rutgyr said:


> Undercover Roadie... lookout


Actually, I like when the ladies shave, even if they're mtbr's. I hope that doesn't offend anyone.


----------



## gonzoguri (Feb 15, 2006)

my pals synchronized coreography at 2000 mts altitude


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Forgot to tighten the bar clamp holding the GoPro... DOH... but cool wormhole!


----------



## ply5013 (Aug 15, 2011)

Recent prescribed burn...


----------



## wake2dirt (Jul 22, 2008)

tg said:


> Posted but it is one of my faves.


Nice!!


----------



## thesickfits (Feb 4, 2009)

Gnomes.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

Maurizio said:


> how to replace the tube ....they 're a cleaver student......


The two with no sleeves have clearly never read the rules. Refer to rule number 7.

Velominati › The Rules


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

160 gallons of diesel to deliver a freight from Bay area to Norwood, CO in my 18-wheeler - $550
Staying a night along the way in a 2-bed room at Motel 6 in Moab, UT - $90
Pushing my cheapie DJ bike up Klondike Bluffs' slickrock hill gasping for air - priceless


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Shadow on the sun.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Rules ? no rules*



Mighty Matt said:


> The two with no sleeves have clearly never read the rules. Refer to rule number 7.
> 
> Velominati › The Rules


I like your blog but......I don' t like the rules


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*singletrack*

waitin the Alps.....


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

my commute home


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Afternoon delight









Mt. Pisgah, MA


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

Maurizio said:


> I like your blog but......I don' t like the rules


It's not my blog. The rules and the rules and need be followed.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Got out of the woods just in time...


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Spooky...


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*1 line, 3 pictures. So sue me...*

I miss my home state of Colorado, but there are times when Northern California is just awesome, like today:thumbsup:


----------



## Univega777 (Jun 27, 2012)

BAM!!!


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

The '****


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

The trail stopped last week's forest fire. Guess we should build more trails!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> The trail stopped last week's forest fire. Guess we should build more trails!


I almost took the exact same picture and was about to post a very similar line.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Took a spill today, bike ripped open my nearly healed brown recluse bite, D'Oh. Back to square one.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Chillin like a villain.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Tom's Thumb looks so close, yet still so far away.

MTBP


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Short and steep.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Nicest morning ride I've had all week; Only 87* with a breeze! :thumbsup:


----------



## T-roll (Aug 4, 2011)

*B r a s i l*

Tour de Fazenda do Campo!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Storm dodging.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Just J said:


> View attachment 707299
> Storm dodging.


Hey JJ, is that taken up on the eastern side of the NY Moors?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

rockerc said:


> Hey JJ, is that taken up on the eastern side of the NY Moors?


Certainly is rockerc, up near Percy Cross Rig and Newton Moor heading back over to Guisborough Woods!

Are you from round these parts?


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Just J said:


> Certainly is rockerc, up near Percy Cross Rig and Newton Moor heading back over to Guisborough Woods!
> 
> Are you from round these parts?


Lived for 20 years up in E Yorks near Beverley, used to ride up on the Moors all the time back in the late 80s and 90s. Did my first race up in Langbaurgh back then... Moors look lovely in June, especially that end!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

took my (what i consider my road bike) on the pavement today, but i just cant resist going off road. must be the mtb'er in me!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

rockerc said:


> Lived for 20 years up in E Yorks near Beverley, used to ride up on the Moors all the time back in the late 80s and 90s. Did my first race up in Langbaurgh back then... Moors look lovely in June, especially that end!


They do, especially having had all the rain we've had lately! It wasn't too wet or claggy this morning though! Do you get back this way often?


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Haven't been back to E Yorks. for a while now. It's a long time since I was up in the Moors too. I am a happy desert dweller now. Mud rarely exists in S Arizona, at least not for long.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

While refreshing, that was a bit deeper than expected. Guess I should re-build the hubs and bottom bracket this weekend.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

rockerc said:


> Haven't been back to E Yorks. for a while now. It's a long time since I was up in the Moors too. I am a happy desert dweller now. Mud rarely exists in S Arizona, at least not for long.


Lucky you, it's a way of life here nowadays! Lol


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

so hot my tires are sweating.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

shade helps deal with the heat


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Feels like cheating


----------



## Blueliner (Apr 5, 2010)

Glacial erratic boulder


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Missing my kayak today!


----------



## JFryauff (Oct 28, 2005)

A daunting task.


----------



## mtuttle02 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hot! But what a blast.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

A little Irregular Link.


----------



## iKenndac (May 20, 2012)

Deer! Was doing 22km/h at this point - I was approaching him rather rapidly. He jumped off into the grass without incident.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

looking down the climb up to top of a short xc section. about 8:15pm and 96 degree heat, and humitiy level out the roof, the ride down is worth it though


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Slippery when wet









Marko


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Biking, kayaking, brewing... another day in Colorado


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

Little ladder bridge down the back of a fallen tree.


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh Crap ......


----------



## Trout Bum (May 8, 2012)

Xcisok said:


> Oh Crap ......


Wow! What happened?


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

Xcisok said:


> Oh Crap ......


too much torque on lever/shifter bolt? (i.e., no torque wrench?).
how old/mileage? usage?


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

fiream400 said:


> Little ladder bridge down the back of a fallen tree.


Dude, that springhill?


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

fiream400 said:


> Little ladder bridge down the back of a fallen tree.


rode that the other day.... Backards... more fun.


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

chadalex78 said:


> Dude, that springhill?





chadalex78 said:


> rode that the other day.... Backards... more fun.


Well, hello there neighbor, it is Springhill indeed. It's a great trail for my fitness level...mostly flat.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Pick up a flower I did, by an otb no less.


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

This...


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

Then this...


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah, the picture is big, but oh well.

A bit unsettling to say the least!!


----------



## Ben_Im (Mar 3, 2012)

Had too many things on my mind, so I went out for a solo ride - did not regret my decision one bit


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

Trout Bum said:


> Wow! What happened?


I was in a 24hr race, 4klms left of my first lap, I call track on a slower rider and he calls me past on a corner where there is a huge tree stump. Missed the stump but hit the ground hard. When I jumped back on went to grab at my grip and just came off and I am like wtf. Finished the lap holding onto my brakes using my little finger to brake lucky the day before I had my brakes bleed and new pads.



minh said:


> too much torque on lever/shifter bolt? (i.e., no torque wrench?).
> how old/mileage? usage?


No torque was all good and besides it did not brake near my shifters, it broke about 10mm under my grip. The bike is18mths old Yeti ASR Carbon. I don't abuse this bike but has a few miles on it. I think it may have been more a matter of the crash and how I landed hard and the bar took most of the impact.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Chunk ahead! (I wish I had a 36-er here)


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

looks like new england


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> looks like new england


Nice guess!  I would +rep you if I could but I spent my supply of chicklets in the pump passion bliss section!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i actually knew it had to be, based on your location, but yeah, typical northeast terrain!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

I love my desert! :thumbsup:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

first race at 40yrs old 










my daughter, the only one actually riding the section, she made me so proud :thumbsup:


----------



## davecheng (Apr 6, 2012)

Forgot my bike shoes so I rode in flip flops. Not recommended.


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

Before...


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

After...


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

doh not again 










and we have lift off!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^^^Amazing, great perspective and sense of immediacy! :thumbsup:

Trying do decide if the wheel is bent or just flexing...


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

davecheng said:


> Forgot my bike shoes so I rode in flip flops. Not recommended.


First Divide in flip-flops, part1



Morgan


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

I didn't check the weather before going out for my ride. Got back and checked it to see that the heat index was 106 and there was an excessive heat warning. Immediately felt like a badass due to Rule #9.

In hindsight its not something I'm likely to do again any time soon.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

bsieb said:


> ^^^Amazing, great perspective and sense of immediacy! :thumbsup:
> 
> Trying do decide if the wheel is bent or just flexing...


Thx..I think its the angle ..but sure does look bent in pic lol


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Wife and I rode all day at Alafia state park, 1st pic on Rollercoaster, 2nd pic North Creek. Had a great 4th, tired.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

75 degrees, 25% humidity and the top of one of my favorite downhills:


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Snap shot from cell video. Happy Independence Day everyone.


----------



## davecheng (Apr 6, 2012)

morganfletcher;9469916[URL=https://www.flickr.com/photos/fnagrom/5881638055/ said:


> First Divide in flip-flops, part1[/URL]


Hahah, okay, you win. 

111°F today in Toronto with the humidity. This was the only appropriate way to cool down after a midday ride.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Cool tree, short trail.


----------



## paxy (Apr 6, 2012)

*11K FT elevation*

Bunker creek


----------



## pleepleus (Apr 19, 2011)

davecheng said:


> Hahah, okay, you win.
> 
> 111°F today in Toronto with the humidity. This was the only appropriate way to cool down after a midday ride.


I have that exact same bottle opener. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lovrix (May 14, 2012)

Local pumptrack :


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Helped my friend do a shakedown run on the stumpy he just bought


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

A little Independence Day rip for the sake of the country....


----------



## Univega777 (Jun 27, 2012)

YummY Water!


----------



## solidfish (Jul 1, 2012)

great pics!


----------



## JFryauff (Oct 28, 2005)

"Praise the bridge that carried you over."
George Colman


----------



## HRP (Apr 21, 2012)

This is from today's ride @ Fort Ord. There was two of them and scared the hell out of me because they came out of nowhere. Couldn't tell if it they were bobcats or linxs but their tails were kinda long. They were about the size of a med dog.


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

My wife, she likes it chunky 










Marko


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Time to go up again.










Marko


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

How am I gonna pedal across that???


----------



## tomr406 (Jul 6, 2012)

*great*

nice pic


----------



## Univega777 (Jun 27, 2012)

HRP said:


> This is from today's ride @ Fort Ord. There was two of them and scared the hell out of me because they came out of nowhere. Couldn't tell if it they were bobcats or linxs but their tails were kinda long. They were about the size of a med dog.


 prolly a mountain lion


----------



## tomr406 (Jul 6, 2012)

*great*

loks good


----------



## tomr406 (Jul 6, 2012)

*MT Lion*

cool


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Spectacular...!!!:d


----------



## WildHareAdventures (Jun 26, 2012)

HRP said:


> This is from today's ride @ Fort Ord. There was two of them and scared the hell out of me because they came out of nowhere. Couldn't tell if it they were bobcats or linxs but their tails were kinda long. They were about the size of a med dog.


Mt lions are pretty big and I don't think you'd confuse one with a bobcat. Then again bobcats get their name from their bobbed tails, so maybe these were juvanile lions? Either way bobcats are part of the lynx genus, so technicaly if you saw a bobcat you saw a lynx. I saw a bobcat in Fort Ord myself last Sunday.

Cheers!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

problematiks said:


> My wife, she likes it chunky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!:thumbsup:


----------



## HRP (Apr 21, 2012)

Univega777 said:


> prolly a mountain lion


It had dark spots all over.


----------



## koretex (May 15, 2011)

RIVER29 said:


> Biking, kayaking, brewing... another day in Colorado


Can I be your friend?


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

Found a strange looking helmet on the trail today.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

grizzler said:


> Found a strange looking helmet on the trail today.


Cool socks!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I found Waldo!


----------



## dadstoy (Feb 18, 2010)

Bummer,...no Bunny Hopping practice today


----------



## dadstoy (Feb 18, 2010)

How on earth did this get out here?


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

dadstoy said:


> How on earth did this get out here?


obvioiusly in prehistoric times it was a parking lot...........left alone it grew into a beautiful forest leaving behind small remnents of what it once was.........


----------



## dadstoy (Feb 18, 2010)

digthemlows said:


> obvioiusly in prehistoric times it was a parking lot...........left alone it grew into a beautiful forest leaving behind small remnents of what it once was.........


Did you see the bullet holes (dents)? Holy crap! LOL.
And this was pretty deep into the trails already. The tree had sorta grown up thru the front bumper.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

A few miles on sand..........


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

dadstoy said:


> How on earth did this get out here?


Is it the Lost micro bus?


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

dadstoy said:


> How on earth did this get out here?


That's a cool one.

I've got pics of a postal express of sorts that's rusting in a non-walkable terrain. It's seen some shotgun action to the drivers side and the rear door locking mechanism. Too bad the pics are way old so not exactly from my last ride.

Here's one from this morning though. Military humour perhaps on the english part?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

rinseflow said:


> Military humour perhaps on the english part?


Looks like a relatively common phrase when _TRYING_ to emphasize a prohibition of some kind ... actually not too far from the way the Finnish and Swedish are written ... cannot read the Russian.
.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.

I know it is not a clothesline... :


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, that would depend on what kind and how much of PAIN you interpret to the violator from the finnish or the swedish text.

For those that do not speak either, there's no mention of pain except in english. Russian I've no idea about. But that is a standard military area sign, the text is the same everywhere as much as I've seen of those signs. I think it just means they're into s/m if you go venture, so better be prepared.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Another beautiful morning to ride in the Sonoran Desert:thumbsup:


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

Happened across this place in my home town that i had no idea even existed.


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Getting the wife out on her bike for an amazing ride.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Conquered the step-down finally... as usual, the only real obstacle was in my head.


----------



## spartus625 (Mar 15, 2012)

anj said:


> Happened across this place in my home town that i had no idea even existed.


Very cool, you now have to ask for a tour and get some photos


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

the ride will go on.


----------



## spartus625 (Mar 15, 2012)

did you break your shoe?


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

spartus625 said:


> did you break your shoe?


not mine, it belongs to my riding buddy.
the sole detached itself. it was good enough to finish the trail and go back to the car


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Good morning.


----------



## dadstoy (Feb 18, 2010)

jhazard said:


> Conquered the step-down finally... as usual, the only real obstacle was in my head.


Congrat's man. 
Its a great feeling when we finally conquer something along the trail. :thumbsup:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Escaping a busy cabin with a mellow road cruise.


----------



## MCS5280 (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautiful weather and I finally conquered a tech section that has been giving me issues on the neighborhood trail.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Livin' the dream, late afternoon Winter ride


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Taking a friend on his first ride...


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Samuel375 said:


> Looks like a soft landing Scrub!


It is a mellow trail perfect for newbies... :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Not quite ready to head home after five days of camping and riding


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

early saturday morning ride.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

is that bike shiny pink? i like it  Reminds me of a bike She-ra would ride. (sorry if i'm too old and you're too young to get that reference.)

oh, btw, Burke VT


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Totally tubular, dude!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Downieville...


----------



## Tomsson (Jan 5, 2012)

Some sort of wonderfulness


----------



## oli h (Dec 15, 2006)

Not sure if this new cockpit set up works for me......


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

The trail was more than my skills and fitness could conquer. Sure was pretty though.


----------



## shulman1144 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Calm before the storm,,, Always fun having fun,*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

sorry, just had to do two pictures. This trail is called Crack in the Rock and after climbing to the top you can see it's aptly named. haha


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Nicole, Looks familiar, KTA Pasture - poised atop drop-off to river? If so, a friend made the drop, and then rode it out to X the stream. (I tasted it & then starfished.)


----------



## dadstoy (Feb 18, 2010)

I think I'll back up and try this one again.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Flyin_W said:


> Nicole, Looks familiar, KTA Pasture - poised atop drop-off to river? If so, a friend made the drop, and then rode it out to X the stream. (I tasted it & then starfished.)


yep, pretty sure thats the one  its like, the twisty trail before you hit the coronary trail...i think its called Pasture something, but yeah, theres a big sandy drop down to the river.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Downhill only, have not tried it uphill yet. Hardtails rule.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

fiream400 said:


> sorry, just had to do two pictures. This trail is called Crack in the Rock and after climbing to the top you can see it's aptly named. haha


I was there today.. Needs A LOT of maintenance...


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Lee Creek Reservoir, Arkansas*

A few sprinkles and clouds to cool it off a bit...:thumbsup:


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

chadalex78 said:


> I was there today.. Needs A LOT of maintenance...


Yea, it's bad. Last time I rode that trail was 10 years ago and It was a lot less rocky/rooty and better maintained back then. I'm so bad out of shape now, i had to walk from the creek up to the top; those little climbs used to be nothing.:madman: If it rained on you, you probably got there about 20 minutes after I left.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

fiream400 said:


> Yea, it's bad. Last time I rode that trail was 10 years ago and It was a lot less rocky/rooty and better maintained back then. I'm so bad out of shape now, i had to walk from the creek up to the top; those little climbs used to be nothing.:madman: If it rained on you, you probably got there about 20 minutes after I left.


the roots and rocks dont bother me.. They are actually a plus in my book. Its the fallen trees and grown up grass and weeds... A few of my riding buddies usually do the maintenance out there and just havent been able to find the time... I havent either. A weedeater, chainsaw, maybe a lil wood and nails and that place could be tip top after 5 or 6 days of work... It was well taken care of until this summer. One of my favorite local trails.. It bummed me out to see it in the condition its in.. But I just dont have the time or equipment.:bluefrown:


----------



## hvaleanu (May 20, 2011)

*romanian mountains*

a short simple track on my own in the Romanian countryside

GPS coordinates(if anyone wants to visit):
45.497624,25.297222 (I would have posted google maps link, but I cannot(site wants me to post 10 times before any link  )


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

Hvaleanu, Romania is great :thumbsup: I was fortunate enough to visit your place once, went hiking in the Bucegi and Apuseni mountains - beautiful countryside. Would definitely like to visit again on a mountainbike!
Are there any access rights in Romania? No problems with biking on hiking trails?

P.S. More please


----------



## hvaleanu (May 20, 2011)

you can encounter some small fees in the national parks, but usually there are no real biking trails(some have begun designing trails specially for mtb, but things are incipient only  )
so, to put it short, you should have no problem riding your bike in our mountains. +, a lot of the good trails are already on bikemap

PS: I would post a link to my google+ photos, but I cannot do that yet(min 10 posts limit)
cough... picasaweb.com/hvaleanu ... cough 

PS2: give me a buzz if you plan a trip, maybe I can show you around. I live in Bucharest...


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

Hvaleanu, thx for the cough*link*cough 
There are some plans currently growing in my head if I end up fulfilling them I'll give you a shout:thumbsup:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

It's been (a looong) three weeks since my last ride and I missed it oh so much!


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

marpilli said:


> It's been (a looong) three weeks since my last ride and I missed it oh so much!
> 
> View attachment 709404


sounds like whining


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

jeffscott said:


> sounds like whining


Ha, no! See the smiley?  It's elation!


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

marpilli said:


> It's been (a looong) three weeks since my last ride and I missed it oh so much!


Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## OTBnoob (Jul 10, 2012)

great


----------



## iKenndac (May 20, 2012)

Overgrown! Weeks of sunshine followed by a weekend of rain has really caused the grass to shoot up.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Better with friends...


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Can't possibly capture it, but just have to share.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

72kms on the cross bike: cold, foggy, wet, muddy and dark.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

A picture doesn't do this climb justice, but IT IS FUN:thumbsup:


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

Short ride on a rainy day.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Waiting for me at the top.


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey I know that trail its right next to one of my favorite places to stay. 


wintersolstice said:


> Can't possibly capture it, but just have to share.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

iKenndac said:


> Overgrown! Weeks of sunshine followed by a weekend of rain has really caused the grass to shoot up.


The grass situation in open areas looks somewhat familiar. Yesterday, I noticed that nettles are getting pretty tall in the places where they like to grow... :eekster:

edit:
added some nettles from where I ended my ride yesterday.


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

*Heros*

Group ride and one did not walk or ride out.


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

*Better Ending*

Same ride as Heros - had to put a postive spin on it.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

some uphill suffering :thumbsup:


----------



## ryano68 (Mar 10, 2012)

*racing the rain OR holy bike! (yeahhh, me first post!!! )*


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

hvaleanu said:


> a short simple track on my own in the Romanian countryside
> 
> GPS coordinates(if anyone wants to visit):
> 45.497624,25.297222 (I would have posted google maps link, but I cannot(site wants me to post 10 times before any link  )


Nice pictures. Have you ever been to the Hoia Baciu forest near Cluj-Napoca, Romania?


----------



## Tom Crouch (Jul 3, 2012)

It was my best ride ever so fun and exciting


----------



## Joshua75W (Apr 25, 2012)

My first time making it through this set of jumps without crashing


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Good thing we had some duct tape with us.


----------



## spartus625 (Mar 15, 2012)

evasive said:


> Good thing we had some duct tape with us.
> 
> View attachment 709720


seems legit


----------



## hvaleanu (May 20, 2011)

Hutch3637 said:


> Nice pictures. Have you ever been to the Hoia Baciu forest near Cluj-Napoca, Romania?


thanks! nope, never been there, but time is on my side


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

hvaleanu said:


> thanks! nope, never been there, but time is on my side


I *would not* recommend it, at least at night. Read more about it here.

Haunted Forest of Romania | Hoia Baciu


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Fire road break...


----------



## hunt3r (Jul 10, 2012)

just some biking


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice tacky trails after an evening of desert monsoon rains:thumbsup:


----------



## duderidesabike (May 11, 2008)

No Mexican beers to be found at the top of Modelo Trail


----------



## spartus625 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Another beautiful day at Anderson Lake WA*


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

duderidesabike said:


> No Mexican beers to be found at the top of Modelo Trail


Are you sure?! There was a full bar up there last time.


----------



## duderidesabike (May 11, 2008)

OO7 said:


> Are you sure?! There was a full bar up there last time.


I must have missed it. Also could not find the rumored massage parlor at the top of China Flat?


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

OO7 said:


> Are you sure?! There was a full bar up there last time.












Is this trail in California?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Sunrise services (view from the pulpit)*










****


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

HTR4EVR said:


> Is this trail in California?


Yup. A place called Cheeseburrito.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

duderidesabike said:


> I must have missed it. Also could not find the rumored massage parlor at the top of China Flat?


Great pic.


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

duderidesabike said:


> I must have missed it. Also could not find the rumored massage parlor at the top of China Flat?


I heard its only open on weekends now. Rough economy.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

MTB Pilot said:


> Nice tacky trails after an evening of desert monsoon rains:thumbsup:


Must have been the same rain we got last night, we needed it badly!


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

That would be a nasty OTB :smallviolin:


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

OO7 said:


> Yup. A place called Cheeseburrito.


 Cheeseboro Canyon, awesome. Next on my list...


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

MTB Pilot said:


> Nice tacky trails after an evening of desert monsoon rains:thumbsup:


Wish I coulda got out this morning, but I rode last night, when it was still 105, just before the rain came at PMP. D'oh!


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

New steed, old trails.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

Hopefully, if I keep riding this thing, it will keep me from ending up here for an extended stay.


----------



## bucknut (Jan 17, 2012)

700 yr old fir


----------



## hayman03 (Aug 11, 2009)

bucknut said:


> 700 yr old fir


Now that's a tree! Where is that at? I'm assuming somewhere in Ohio...


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

A few weeks ago....


----------



## bucknut (Jan 17, 2012)

That big tree is in old growth forest near Mt.Ranier.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Streetking said:


> A few weeks ago....


Beautiful picture!

Klein Adroit was my dream bike back in early '90s. Price tag was too steep for this then-college kid.


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

....


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Streetking said:


> A few weeks ago....


Amazing picture.. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

Love evening rides!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spartus625 (Mar 15, 2012)

WASSSUUP MUUUUUDY


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Not so much riding, but on the trail anyway!


----------



## mattyfury (Mar 16, 2009)

my ride today...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Bush pigging on the Mojo HD


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

.....


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

rockerc said:


> Not so much riding, but on the trail anyway!


Rep for you for giving back. Thanks for all you do - wish I could do more trail building :thumbsup:


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

_Fall into me, the sky's crimson tears
abolish the rules made of stone_


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Humid and sluggish....


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Such a beautiful line!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Good times, good times.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Cloudy day riding is nice even with the high humidity


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

A picture of my buddy at the top of the Rye Spur trail, just before the 1500' downhill.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Beautiful moment captured today:


----------



## paulb (Jun 12, 2006)

First ride


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

Some times you have to stop & smell the .....sulpher


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

geo025 said:


> Some times you have to stop & smell the .....sulpher


Nice Chili! How's the CCDBA working out for you?


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

whodaphuck said:


> Nice Chili! How's the CCDBA working out for you?


It's still very new only half a dozen rides, so far it's working better than the CCDB coil I had on my 5 spot. Rear brake control is a big improvement but that could come from frame design. 
What I like most is I can dial in the air spring sag to exactly what I want. The coil on the 5 spot was either under or over sprung.


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Should've brought a camera for action shots...


----------



## Joshua75W (Apr 25, 2012)

Started pouring down rain half-way through my ride, then saw this awesome rainbow when I came out of the woods.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Today charting some new territory I was JRA and the next thing I knew, attack by Infernal Horror.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

No riding today but, helping others keep the flow going.

Yesterday 1st picture and today 2nd picture.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Greater Boston Metro from the top of the Fells.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*me and my favourite trail*

the alpine trail from Riva di Tures


----------



## apbyte (Jul 15, 2012)

1/4 mile from home, short but very fun place to ride

looks like this will be place for evening after work rides  more pics in profile Albums


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Top of Aynes Loop in Brown County State Park, Indiana


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

my ride today


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

*
Wet.​*


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Drrrrropppin!!! Rode this section like five times...


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

chadalex78 said:


> Drrrrropppin!!! Rode this section like five times...


This one too... It was good enough to post as well.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

chadalex78, I'm sure that first one is steeper than it looks, but that second one just looks FUN!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

that Second one looks like a ride at an amusement park


----------



## Karrack (Mar 8, 2010)

chadalex78, second shot is now my computer desktop pic. Didn't come through real clear but still looks great!


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Group ride + smoke from fire + sunset = Holy fawkin rad photo!  I'm holding the bike in the air :thumbsup:


----------



## CHRIS172CUP (Aug 1, 2010)

The constant rain held off for a day here in the UK so i got out. Trails closed to flooding though which is a shame.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Here we go...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Before work quickie on the back yard trails


----------



## maximum.minimum (May 4, 2007)

*Little bit o Mud*

First tracks through mud on the new bike - 30km of pure joy!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*a singletrack in the Alps*

over Speikboden Mt


----------



## apbyte (Jul 15, 2012)

*Got half way through*

Found this great forest road - bumpy ~4 feet ups and downs, a lot of roots and parts of trees. Didn't conquer it all the way, too muddy in some places (it is on top of old hidden swamp). Will try again after some dry period around area.


----------



## JFryauff (Oct 28, 2005)

Quick wash.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

abeckstead said:


> Group ride + smoke from fire + sunset = Holy fawkin rad photo!  I'm holding the bike in the air :thumbsup:


Sureal. Fantastic photo. Shades of science fiction, being on a planet with two suns... And a tandem MTB! You're gonna get repped for a pic like that


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

holding bike in air....reminds me  
Northern VT. view from the rented house


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Good ride:thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

JSumner13 said:


> Good ride:thumbsup:


UUUMMMMMM, SWEET terrain!:thumbsup: Where is that?


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

MTB Pilot said:


> UUUMMMMMM, SWEET terrain!:thumbsup: Where is that?


Newry, Maine


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice day, nice ride and some trail work... :thumbsup:


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

whodaphuck said:


> chadalex78, I'm sure that first one is steeper than it looks, but that second one just looks FUN!


It was a good time for sure... Ill be back.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Summer desert riding on the 620 ridgeline.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Karrack said:


> chadalex78, second shot is now my computer desktop pic. Didn't come through real clear but still looks great!


There was actually quite a few good spots on this trail... Just too damn hard to stop when your shreddin em to take a pic... Heres one more I got this ride. Same trail, Erwin Park-McKinney, Tx...


----------



## Rizob (Apr 3, 2005)

*Got a bit wet!*


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

JSumner13 said:


> Newry, Maine


Any details about that trail? :thumbsup: Is that in Sunday River?


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

JSumner13 said:


> Good ride:thumbsup:


For sure! Remove the hills from the horizon and that's like the wide open rock surface trails I used to ride in western Finland. A lot of fun. It's so cool to see that stuff exists elsewhere too and I bet there is a slight bit more of it where that picture's taken from.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

StiHacka said:


> Any details about that trail? :thumbsup: Is that in Sunday River?


It is indeed Sunday River but the good XC riding is mostly outside of the bike park. We climbed up and over the peaks of Jordan bowl, OZ, Aurora, Spruce Peak, Barker, Locke Mountain and White Cap via gnarly, chunky doubletrack.....From there we took the bike park's downhill trails out. The blue trails are definitely suitable on an XC hardtail if you have pretty good bike handling skills. The blacks and double blacks, not so much!  It's a really good "epic" ride by New England standards.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

JSumner13 said:


> It is indeed Sunday River but the good XC riding is mostly outside of the bike park. We climbed up and over the peaks of Jordan bowl, OZ, Aurora, Spruce Peak, Barker, Locke Mountain and White Cap via gnarly, chunky doubletrack.....From there we took the bike park's downhill trails out. The blue trails are definitely suitable on an XC hardtail if you have pretty good bike handling skills. The blacks and double blacks, not so much!  It's a really good "epic" ride by New England standards.


Thank you, sounds like a lot of fun! :thumbsup: I hope to check them out one day.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Twisty tree night ride


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Goooooooood mooorning phoenix!


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

JSumner13 said:


> Good ride:thumbsup:


Nice! Love the rock. :thumbsup:


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Lunchtime escape: Rocky goodness on the Rock.


----------



## climbingcragrat (Mar 13, 2009)

Not put off by Scottish Summer


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

With a 1500' climb in two miles you don't see a lot of tire tracks up here


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

You are tougher than me.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

RIVER29 said:


> With a 1500' climb in two miles you don't see a lot of tire tracks up here


Love that trail. I have a photo of my SS very near that same spot.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Love that trail. I have a photo of my SS very near that same spot.


SS... Now that is tough


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey ladies!


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Six Mile Run Reservoir ... aka:Jersey Dust Bowl


----------



## Greng Matin (Jul 8, 2012)

*Railway*

Railway ride


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Fun little downhill section . Completely worth the 2 mile steady climb to the top!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Things just make a little more sense out here


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

RIVER29 said:


> Things just make a little more sense out here


:thumbsup: I'm not sure if its that, or when I'm out there, I just care less about everything else.


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thirsty boy.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

jerry68 said:


> Thirsty boy.


Labradoodle?


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

bear said:


> Six Mile Run Reservoir ... aka:Jersey Dust Bowl


Nice...my home park!!! And a dust bowl indeed, man, do we ever need some rain.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

HHHMMMMMM...Maybe I should stop at this switchback for a picture or two


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

Below the lee creek resevior dam


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

kingbobyjr said:


> Nice...my home park!!! And a dust bowl indeed, man, do we ever need some rain.


I wish we could give you some of ours... (UK = wettest summer in 78 years)


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

spencerfrater1 said:


> I wish we could give you some of ours... (UK = wettest summer in 78 years)


Yeah, between that and the security snafu it's gonna be a great Olympics...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Nasty rain and thunderstorms today = we wait, lurking, like evil bats.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i trust the pink bike is your shred machine, scrubbypants.


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## AlaskaStinson (Jun 3, 2012)

*Alaska Tundra Swamp Stomp*

3000 feet of climbing, 7 miles of pushing the bike through mosquito infested muskeg, 43 miles of dirt... and home before dark.....I love summer!


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

*From today...*

Never trust wet wood...


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Park repair stand mounted at the trailhead? This is going to be a good ride! Tamarancho...Marin County Ca.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Now that is a great idea.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

backcountryeti said:


> Never trust wet wood...


thats what she said?!?!?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

NicoleB28 said:


> i trust the pink bike is your shred machine, scrubbypants.


It was supposed to be! A custom frame that I was not happy with the way it turned out, so it replaced the wife's aging commuter/townie frame.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Grabbed a still from the Go Pro


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

An evening well spent.


----------



## Waldwichtel (Apr 23, 2012)

... short stopover.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ That's not really a Hope fork is it?! I don't think it is, but who know's what y'all crazy Europeans got! I know you guys get WAY better cars than we do :madmax:


----------



## Waldwichtel (Apr 23, 2012)

OO7 said:


> ^^^ That's not really a Hope fork is it?! I don't think it is, but who know's what y'all crazy Europeans got! I know you guys get WAY better cars than we do :madmax:


 That's right! But the fork is a Magura Durin SL.

Frame: Simplon Stomp (Austrian Bike-Company)
Wheels: Hope Pro II, DT Swiss XR400, Sapim Race, Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25
Drivetrain: Shimano XTR/Yumeya 3x9 
Brakes: Hope Tech X2
Seat and Post: S-Works Toupé and Simplon ROD V2 
Stem: FSA OS-99 CSI
Bar: Syntace Vector Carbon 
Headset: FSA ZS-3
Cables: Goodridge/Jagwire
Clamp: Tune Schraubwürger
Quick Release: Tune DC16+17
Crankset: KCNC K-Type XC
Chain: KMC 9 SL
Grips: Extralite Ultragrip

But in my car-house stands a Toyota Avensis and not a Porsche, Mercedes, Audi or BMW. :sad:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*mushroom*

I hope ( aliens ? )


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

No profound statements; just grateful to go ride...


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

whodaphuck said:


> Labradoodle?


Goldendoodle


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Go alternate route.


----------



## rpinata (Jan 29, 2009)

*A place called Fooville*

rt 66 in the 505


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

America, FVCK YEAH!


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Was a little bit muddy today


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

wish i had mud here instead its boderline desert


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

cerpindicular said:


> wish i had mud here instead its boderline desert


It's been dry as bones for the last month here until the last couple days.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

All shined up! Beginning to look for possible buyers, as this beauty must go.


----------



## makkeli (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm too tired to run away.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Sun is going down as the day gets old...finishing it up with some Sawmill action


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

mtn.skratch said:


> Sun is going down as the day gets old...finishing it up with some Sawmill action


Nice! The re-route at the bottom of Sawmill doesn't flow as well as I would like, though. Maybe after it gets ridden-in a bit.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> Nice! The re-route at the bottom of Sawmill doesn't flow as well as I would like, though. Maybe after it gets ridden-in a bit.


thanks sgltrak! I agree, the re-route is a little funky...


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

hmm to continue or not is the question ..


----------



## Univega777 (Jun 27, 2012)

clockwork said:


> hmm to continue or not is the question ..


ROFL DO IT!!! that animal is prolly a puss bag


----------



## dbeck (Jul 2, 2012)

Arkansas River from Springhill Park.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Riding by myself in a different state, pedal fell off? Best/Worst pedal wrench ever!!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Quick lunchtime joyride.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

Hope i get off this island before the tide comes in...D'OH!


----------



## rpinata (Jan 29, 2009)

*The 505*

Another day, another ride.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Took a scenic break at Blankets Creek GA, met some really nice riders, beautiful trail. Georgia trails rock.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Blowing Springs MTB Trail-Bella Vista, Arkansas*

The tree(now dubbed the Jesus tree) my bike and I landed in today, which saved us from doom at the bottom of the bluff.


----------



## Rcheinz57 (Jul 16, 2012)

A 29er would have made it......


----------



## Cincokid (Oct 26, 2010)

*Sign says it all....*

Danger is right....
Happy Trails


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rcheinz57 said:


> A 29er would have made it......


A 26r should have bunny hopped the whole thing...


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Riding off into the sunset.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Amazing weather, great ride.


----------



## Significant Otter (Aug 13, 2010)

Where all the magic happens...


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

Catch me if you can.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

Multiple Facial Fractures (6), Fractured 5th Metacarpal, awesome friends right when needed most.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

otis24 said:


> Multiple Facial Fractures (6), Fractured 5th Metacarpal, awesome friends right when needed most.


Oh man. Feel better soon. Glad you had those friends!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

otis24 said:


> Multiple Facial Fractures (6), Fractured 5th Metacarpal, awesome friends right when needed most.


Get well soon and thanks for not posting a photo.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

otis24 said:


> Multiple Facial Fractures (6), Fractured 5th Metacarpal, awesome friends right when needed most.


Heal vibes sent your way...... when you are able (or willing) can you give us some details? Feel better soon.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*cheers*

ready to make a picture


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Maurizio said:


> ready to make a picture


Damn those cows look pissed off! I guess if you had all those stupid tags on you, you would be...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

skids are for kids , bike cleaned after a good 17kms with the missus


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*if you come in the Alps*



rockerc said:


> Damn those cows look pissed off! I guess if you had all those stupid tags on you, you would be...


you see many cows like these. You never been Sud Tyrol ?


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

NICE, but humid morning in the Preserve:thumbsup:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

putzing around southern NH...Will you forgive me scrub for posting 2 pics sorta?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

*Riding Trigger, just like Roy Rogers.*

I borrowed something from the demo trailer that was in town today.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> putzing around southern NH...Will you forgive me scrub for posting 2 pics sorta?


That helmet looks massive!


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Sunday morning Fells: 6:30-7:30AM Hic svnt leones. 7:30-9AM Circus Maximus









7AM


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

StiHacka said:


> That helmet looks massive!


has to be big to stuff all them brains in there.....
funky camera angle, but yeah i accidentally ordered one size too big so its squeezed to the max. And why didnt you answer my visitor message you dingleberry?


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> has to be big to stuff all them brains in there.....
> funky camera angle, but yeah i accidentally ordered one size too big so its squeezed to the max. And why didnt you answer my visitor message you dingleberry?


Still learning how to use all this mtbr stuff.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Kinda epic -- Eastern Sierra


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Enjoying the view with sweat all over the lens.


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

dbeck said:


> Arkansas River from Springhill Park.
> View attachment 711590


I'll be riding there sometime in the next few days. Hopefully I can get the wife to go.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Took a bit of a tumble this morning... managed to bounce test the new G Forms pads tho, and they work!


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

*racin*

Last weekend in Breckenridge during the B68. Rain, hail, thunder, lightning at 11,000 feet. Good stuf.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Long live long rides


Untitled by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Trail Building - 101*

I got to help some local trails take shape.


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

Now how did that get there?


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

Whistler need I say more?


----------



## somexiridemybike (Jul 25, 2006)

tripletsjeepin said:


> One of my best days!


Where is this??? B E A Utiful!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

It was a "blue bird" morning


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

RIVER29 said:


> It was a "blue bird" morning


That is some beautiful riding scenery right there, thanks for sharing!:thumbsup:


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

Mid-ride snack time. Shaver lake, CA


----------



## banik (Mar 13, 2012)

Kyle509 said:


> Long live long rides
> r


Beautiful photo :thumbsup:


----------



## bspate (May 30, 2010)

Just lookin' sexy............


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

"Limited Access" is only limited if you don't have a bolt cutter and another padlock.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

NicoleB28 said:


> putzing around southern NH...Will you forgive me scrub for posting 2 pics sorta?


Of course! Besides, if I didn't, that would be considered whining.


----------



## fee (Jul 6, 2012)

victim of a 24h race


----------



## mpmffitz (Jul 18, 2008)

Bottom of Pachea SoCal


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Bike is feeling dialed......had a GREAT early morning ride this morning.........


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

A little of this, and a little of that, make for a great trail ride...


----------



## apbyte (Jul 15, 2012)

Evening ride, little bit too much grass, but you take what is given


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

RIVER29 said:


> It was a "blue bird" morning


Nice!


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

Focused....on another F'in lap!!!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY beautiful cloudy morning for a visit to Tom's Thumb for a total of 14 miles, 3300' of climbing and 3250' of fun on the way back down:thumbsup:


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Snapped a pic with one of our founding fathers.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

You think you gonna burst my tires WITH THAT?! 
THINK AGAIN!! _**MAD LAUGHTER**_


----------



## golfduke (Mar 20, 2007)

What goes up...


----------



## ligniteminer (May 10, 2012)

golfduke said:


> What goes up...
> 
> Gains potential energy?


----------



## golfduke (Mar 20, 2007)

I was going to say 'has a crapload more fun going down', but your version works well too


----------



## ligniteminer (May 10, 2012)

The conversion of potential energy to kinetic energy is pretty flippin' awesome.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Last night's sunset was bittersweet.


----------



## jaycagney (Jun 24, 2011)

golden hour


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Lone thunderstorm over the desert.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Peter409 said:


> Looks like a soft landing Scrub!


how does this keep repeating? i dont even think you're saying it!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Foggy morning, nice and cool for a change.


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)

Just another day on the trail.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Puuurrtee sweet sunset from the top of the hill.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Lunchtime escape: Rocky goodness on the Rock.


Funny, this picture is looking directly at the spot from where I took today's pic. Slight difference in visibility.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Feeling a little green.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Feeling a little blue.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Stormwalker said:


> Just another day on the trail.


I'm heading up there this weekend!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Hot bike on dirt action*

On my way down to the Devil's Backbone


----------



## Backwoodsguy (Aug 29, 2010)

Where is this at?
?


golfduke said:


> What goes up...


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

Stairway to.............................well someplace less rooty.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

RIVER29 said:


> On my way down to the Devil's Backbone


That's an awesome shot. What camera are you using?


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Funny, this picture is looking directly at the spot from where I took today's pic. Slight difference in visibility.


I really like these pics. :thumbsup:
Where is this?


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

Tuesday night shop ride. Before the rain.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I wish I had snapped a pic, but my bike and I passed the 1000 mile mark on tonights ride.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

nwbikur said:


> I really like these pics. :thumbsup:
> Where is this?


Thanks!

The trails are just outside of St. John's, Newfoundland. Lots of rocks and roots!


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

RIVER29 said:


> On my way down to the Devil's Backbone


Great pic! Looks like a really nice trail.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

marpilli said:


> That's an awesome shot. What camera are you using?


Thanks! It's a Sony DSC-HX9V. I'm still working out some of the kinks of when I reduce the size of the pic to fit MTBR if anyone has some pointers.


----------



## jaycagney (Jun 24, 2011)

came around a corner and ended up between this mother and her two fawns. she got impatient during my photo and grunted/stomped in my direction, so I figured that was a good time to leave.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

too lazy to ride home .................... :thumbsup:


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

ha, cmg71, feldschlosschen with 13% gratuit to quench your thirst


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

croboy said:


> ha, cmg71, feldschlosschen with 13% gratuit to quench your thirst


sssssshhhhhhhhh :nono:
and one in the bag


----------



## The Doty (Nov 15, 2011)

The cousin riding some stair steps:


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## nthnsutton (Jul 22, 2012)

i need to buy my new bike very soon and get some good photos going


----------



## apbyte (Jul 15, 2012)

Another evening ride


----------



## bdee (Mar 30, 2004)

It's glorious!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Good climb.....let the fun begin!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

ignazjr said:


> Tuesday night shop ride. Before the rain.


Looks like Sourdough.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Today I made a run for the border (The WY border).


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

A ledge by Mother Nature made me wanna ride off. Seeing the rocks below made me think twice. Oh, I was so boring.. but at least it looked good.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

In the shade is where it's at on this afternoon:thumbsup:


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

*This is what it's all about - Passion Indeed!*

Not my last ride, but 2nd to last.


----------



## Univega777 (Jun 27, 2012)

JSumner13 said:


> Good climb.....let the fun begin!


  noice


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

Peaceful shot captured during a break at Lake Ahquabi.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't have a picture, and I really wish I did, but huge props to the guy on a unicycle absolutely SHREDDING the trails yesterday. How the hell do you maintain balance with balls that big?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2012)

gettin' it!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Down through the chutes for fun!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

MTB Pilot said:


> Down through the chutes for fun!! :thumbsup:


That's a great spot to watch sunsets from too!


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

Lake shore trail, another great ride. Man this is good for me!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

what a great ride today!!!


----------



## PeloNZ (Oct 18, 2010)

*Up or Down?*

Hmm which way today?


----------



## paulb (Jun 12, 2006)

Something different (for me anyway)


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Can you tell which one got exercised yesterday?


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

There was LOTS of whining, but just from me.










Bikepacking At St Marks NWR, a lesson in pain. « Panhandle Pedaling


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

*A bit muddy...*

Went from super dry and dusty to a bit muddy in a matter of a week...


Dirty by KingBobYJr, on Flickr


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Nice this morning


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Gnarly.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Sarguy said:


> Gnarly.


Hmmmm, roots. Nice looking section.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Made it up to Ridgeline yesterday morning. That's one heck of a trail!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

nwbikur said:


> Hmmmm, roots. Nice looking section.


Luckily, it was just a "section"


----------



## James80 (Jul 25, 2012)

Can't post pics yet!

First ride in over twenty years, ready for more!!!


----------



## apbyte (Jul 15, 2012)

Found this nice place to improve technical skills ... in middle of nowhere


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

E. P. I. C


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Dog Days of Summer


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Apbyte

Looks like an easy section at broxburn in scotland. Wheres that?


----------



## gymjob (Jul 29, 2012)

Done.


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Man Tucson, AZ is pretty brutal during the hot-a$$ summer.


----------



## snwbrder (Sep 7, 2005)

Heading UP!


Hawes 021 by b13107, on Flickr


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

*found a break in the rainclouds*

Got some road riding in today between the rains.


----------



## apbyte (Jul 15, 2012)

mandrax21 said:


> Apbyte
> 
> Looks like an easy section at broxburn in scotland. Wheres that?


Its actually in Latvia, in middle of forest. No official tracks around 

For me as beginner those 2-4 feet drops and soft sand was great place to train some skills


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

pushing the range...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

apbyte said:


> Its actually in Latvia, in middle of forest. No official tracks around
> 
> For me as beginner those 2-4 feet drops and soft sand was great place to train some skills


Dusnae look that easy. Had a few beers when i made the easy comment ;-)


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

A prelude to adrenaline overload


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

RIVER29 said:


> A prelude to adrenaline overload


Sounds like my kind of trail! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

RIVER29, did you do it?


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

John Kuhl said:


> RIVER29, did you do it?


Yes I did. For my style of riding I didn't really think it was that bad but it's better to scare a few people away then have someone ride out of there element.


----------



## apbyte (Jul 15, 2012)

mandrax21 said:


> Dusnae look that easy. Had a few beers when i made the easy comment ;-)


No prob, for experienced riders it is probably quite easy, especially with full suspension bikes 

This has about 30-35 angle before actual drop starts, so all the time weight is on front part and gravity very much like to simply throw my front wheel down instead of allowing me to fly nicely from those drops. And you can't get much speed in here as there is no track or road connected.

So basically only possibility to get this done is to heavily lift your front part moment before drop starts ... for now 2/3 tries end with face in sand  but will not give up, it will be awesome feeling when I will be able to do it with ease 

Anyway point is - nature have built training ground, 2 feet drop, 3 feet drop, 4 feet drop and all have soft sand in landing part


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

Bridleway in the Cotswolds late July 2012. I'd hoped it would be a bit drier than this but the ground was still waterlogged here. In other places the bridleway was completely dry but this low lying section was still wet, even after several days warm sunshine.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Tasting the fruits of my labor, mmmm....delicious!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

You'll always know your pal, If you've ever navigated on the Erie Canal.









Sorry for the two pics, one wasn't enough OP.


----------



## duderidesabike (May 11, 2008)

In search of volcanic babyheads...


----------



## keith_mtb (May 12, 2012)

Best way that I know how to unwind after work.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Riding into thin air . . . literally (just shy of 11K feet).


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

What goes up, must come down . . .


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Seven bridges? I counted nine . . .


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Awesome weather, great friends, insane setting, best trail ever and a swollen Knee - it doesn't get much better...


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

A typical road ride at sundown and definitely worth the paper it's faked upon.


----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

Wind sock pole


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Mine, and my woman's rental bikes last week in San Fran.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Buddy crashed and ended up in hospital. Night rides are never dull!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Seeing our youngest daughter (6yld) gain confidence, balance, and put in a 5 mile & 7.5 mile ride over the weekend, proud doesn't even start to describe it!


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

nitrousjunky said:


> Seeing our youngest daughter (6yld) gain confidence, balance, and put in a 5 mile & 7.5 mile ride over the weekend, proud doesn't even start to describe it!


This is the best thing I've seen today, hands down.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

daughter???

no its an alien............ok its my 9yr old daughter, 11.5kms of technical stuff (taken from my sh!tty phone)










riding with kids is awesome 
(I wish I could progress as fast as them)


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

nitrousjunky said:


> Seeing our youngest daughter (6yld) gain confidence, balance, and put in a 5 mile & 7.5 mile ride over the weekend, proud doesn't even start to describe it!


Wow! :thumbsup:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

A bit of fun from today's ride.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Great view by the lake during an early dawn ride.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

I feel pretty darn lucky that my lady and my buddies' ladies like tearing down a piece of single-track as much as we do.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

went back to my favorite place that i used to go as a kid


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> went back to my favorite place that i used to go as a kid


Odd, same here. It's like we're connected. Do you have Allstate?

Sweet view from up here.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

yes i have allstate. 

this was the townsend state forest. as my friend would say "old school mtb'ing". just rough messy trails


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> yes i have allstate.
> 
> this was the townsend state forest. as my friend would say "old school mtb'ing". just rough messy trails


I have USAA, though my ride was at John Boyd Thacher state park so; *State* close enough.  Two for Tuesday.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

The track through the lagoons, between the localities of Bangus and Nangus ... on the flood plains of the Murrumbidgee River, Southwestern Slopes of New South Wales, Oz.










Warren.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

A 69er rider in the local race last Sunday (chosen for background not subject).


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Wild Wassa said:


> The track through the lagoons, between the localities of Bangus and Nangus ... on the flood plains of the Murrumbidgee River, Southwestern Slopes of New South Wales, Oz.
> 
> Warren.


Beautiful shot Wassa!


----------



## Wild_West99 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just a short morning ride...all morning.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

No ride is bad....some just happen to be a bit better than others. Damn, this was a good ride. I can still smell the pine.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Monsoon in the north made for good riding in the south.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

OO7 said:


> Riding into thin air . . . literally (just shy of 11K feet).


I'm pretty sure I'd pass out in 30 seconds if I had to pedal at that elevation.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Same pic, different day! 












L. Ron Hoover said:


> Foggy morning, nice and cool for a change.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Screen grab from the seat post cam on last night's ride


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

dup reply


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

nitrousjunky said:


> Seeing our youngest daughter (6yld) gain confidence, balance, and put in a 5 mile & 7.5 mile ride over the weekend, proud doesn't even start to describe it!]


Is she racing?


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> I'm pretty sure I'd pass out in 30 seconds if I had to pedal at that elevation.


Nobody said anything about pedaling! (chairlift FTW :thumbsup


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Full moon at Dawn.............


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*On top of the mountain...*

...1000 metres up - lots of potential!


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

wheeeeeeeeee...


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

_*No Room for Error!*_


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

EEEEMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

The last two I like...alot:thumbsup:


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

This is my friend Kelly working the wall ride that I broke my hand on earlier in the day.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

D45yth said:


> _*No Room for Error!*_
> 
> this is a beutiful trail, indeed...


----------



## Kimchirider (Jun 26, 2009)

*Cannonball*

Crazy hot and humid by 10 am. Jumping in here solved that.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

_*Thinking about the descent more than the view!*_


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

D45yth said:


> _*Thinking about the descent more than the view!*_


Man where is this? That is beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

tangaroo said:


> Man where is this? That is beautiful :thumbsup:


It's on top of Skiddaw, here in the Lake District, Cumbria, England. There's more pics of the same area on my bikepacking post (here on MTBR). Some of my favourite pics are from when I was near Torridon in the Scottish Highlands though.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

D45yth said:


> It's on top of Skiddaw, here in the Lake District, Cumbria, England. There's more pics of the same area on my bikepacking post (here on MTBR). Some of my favourite pics are from when I was near Torridon in the Scottish Highlands though.


... I live in Ohio...  I need to move out of this area desperately. The mountains call for me every night...


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Dropped my wife off at the airport at 5:30 am, made it to the trail head about 6:15.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

WKD-RDR said:


> wheeeeeeeeee...


Awesome. What ridge is that? I really want to get some high mountain ridge rides in and so far I have failed to this year.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

D45yth said:


> _*No Room for Error!*_


I never got to ride the Lake District (I'm assuming this is in the Lake District) before I moved away from Britain. I wish I had had the chance. I hiked it a lot though. Great mountains and epic scenery.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

kerryn said:


> I never got to ride the Lake District (I'm assuming this is in the Lake District) before I moved away from Britain. I wish I had had the chance. I hiked it a lot though. Great mountains and epic scenery.


It's a certain descent off Skiddaw, the next part of the descent is more technical and goes on for ages! You might have left the UK but surely Colorado isn't bad?


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

kerryn said:


> Awesome. What ridge is that? I really want to get some high mountain ridge rides in and so far I have failed to this year.


the biggest ridge, tis the Continental Divide, and the trail upon it.
Jones Pass -> Herman Gulch

beware: there is no cover for miles if mother nature decides to pick on you,
that ... and there is some hike a bike


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

WKD-RDR said:


> the biggest ridge, tis the Continental Divide, and the trail upon it.
> Jones Pass -> Herman Gulch
> 
> beware: there is no cover for miles if mother nature decides to pick on you,
> that ... and there is some hike a bike


That looks just incredible. :thumbsup:


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

digthemlows said:


> Full moon at Dawn.............


How freakin' tall are you?!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

tangaroo said:


> How freakin' tall are you?!


I thought the same thing when I saw this. That seat is sky high!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

river29 said:


> i thought the same thing when i saw this. That seat is sky high!


6'7"


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

digthemlows said:


> 6'7"


At first glance, I thought someone put smaller wheels on that bike..


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Great scenery in the Pyrenees*

Height gained - good times to follow...


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

tangaroo said:


> At first glance, I thought someone put smaller wheels on that bike..


Someone commented that it's looks like I put 20" wheels on my bike in this pic...


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Any "Breaking Bad" fans in here?

Stopped and took a pic on my morning commute. Anyone recognize what it is?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I have a job, and I do have sh!t to do, but it's Friday, so I got high (over town) today.


----------



## pleepleus (Apr 19, 2011)

MTBNate said:


> Any "Breaking Bad" fans in here?
> 
> Stopped and took a pic on my morning commute. Anyone recognize what it is?


The new pest control / meth lab HQ.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

pleepleus said:


> The new pest control / meth lab HQ.


Win!


----------



## rpinata (Jan 29, 2009)

*Breaking Bad equals five O five*

Fooville in ABQ


----------



## snwbrder (Sep 7, 2005)

MTBNate said:


> Any "Breaking Bad" fans in here?
> 
> Stopped and took a pic on my morning commute. Anyone recognize what it is?


Nate are you in the ABQ?

Best show on TV!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

snwbrder said:


> Nate are you in the ABQ?
> 
> Best show on TV!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Yup, I'm in the Burque. BrBa is the Best show that had ever been on TV, actually.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Ouch. Muddy turn, too much speed.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Dig!


----------



## Backwoodsguy (Aug 29, 2010)

Is that WV?


JSumner13 said:


> Dig!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Backwoodsguy said:


> Is that WV?


This is climbing the Red Tail Trail in North Conway, NH.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ well crap. been looking for a person who knows the conway trails to be our guide some day! i may harass you at some point.

and a pic, so nobody gets mad, haha. Saw this during our Kingdom trip.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

evasive said:


> I have a job, and I do have sh!t to do, but it's Friday, so I got high (over town) today.
> 
> View attachment 714697


That's a pretty bike. I'm not really a purple fan, but that looks good.


----------



## themacsmith (Apr 26, 2010)

JSumner13 said:


> This is climbing the Red Tail Trail in North Conway, NH.


Sweet, I heard there was some good riding around there. I'll have to look for some trail maps and head up there some afternoon.
I'll attach a pic too to appease the masses.


----------



## GtownViking (Jul 27, 2012)

First time out in over 10 years...


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

That's how you shatter your finger and end up with 6 screws and a plate in your hand. Video in the crash thread and video forum.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Didn't quite make it this time...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

You'd think no one had ever seen a rattlesnake before.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

beach cruise


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

*Contemplating...*

...the top of the world.


----------



## GtownViking (Jul 27, 2012)

Second ride of the day on the ranch, thought I would give my hand a try at herding.....


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

RideEverything said:


> ...the top of the world.
> View attachment 714987


F'N AWESOME :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*here's at top of appennine*

good climate


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

It's been a while! RIding on the Basque Coast (Spain).


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Endless singletrack in Germany...


----------



## rpinata (Jan 29, 2009)

heading home


----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

Saw crazy guys 4 wheeling to the top of this hill


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

*Seasons*

Finally got some rain while out riding, also found the first of autumn leaves turning to gold.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the bridge*

our trail in the Corno alle Scale park


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the passage*

very difficult 
(the picture before is wrong)


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

One of the nicest rides Ive had. Local trails that I got shown recently. I was able to tackle things at the end of the day that I was too chickensh!t to try at the start of the day.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry, its on road bike, too much rain today for trails, found this grave in the middle of the road.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

My happy place: the top of 1.5 miles of the best downhill around town.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

OO7 said:


> Nobody said anything about pedaling! (chairlift FTW :thumbsup




Chairlifts are good!


----------



## FullyTorque (Jun 13, 2012)

Trail Art


----------



## jcc383 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Torry Ridge...*

is very, very rocky.


----------



## DSB Bikes (Jul 29, 2012)

Saturday morning view from on top the mountain after 5000 feet elevation 15 miles rid DSCN2747.jpg


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

nice ride to top of a sweet downhill line. now my favorite trail.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Cloudy morning on a forecast 111 degree day.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Dag Nabbit said:


> Cloudy morning on a forecast 111 degree day.


Thank you for my new desktop


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

The heat made it so I had the "backyard" trails all to myself.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

On my commute home.. Didn't see Walt's Aztek anywhere.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

"Stay on Trail" and make that switchback!










(cheating slightly as it's a hiking trail, but the photo was from a recent bike trip)


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Old friend, new trail, great time:thumbsup:


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

Smoke from burning refinery in the distance, glad I live west of Richmond CA. Best of health to my friends in the East Bay.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Couldn't ask for a better morning to ride. Still in the 60s!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Crossed Flume, Porch, and Pipeline drops off my hit list yesterday.


----------



## GtownViking (Jul 27, 2012)

Coasting in at the end of the day...


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Rode and cleared this for the first time.


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

tangaroo said:


> ... I live in Ohio...  I need to move out of this area desperately. The mountains call for me every night...


I AGREE!!!! I moved out of OH and headed west to Denver in 2009 and NEVER looked back.

And like everyone else, to appease the masses, attaching a photo I'm simply called cave man.


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

*Summit*

So many GREAT pics of my last ride with a GREAT bunch of people, but this says it all - 11,660' above sea level. BRING ON THE 14er's!!!


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

scrublover said:


> Crossed Flume, Porch, and Pipeline drops off my hit list yesterday.


Nice Scrubby! I haven't been there in like 2 seasons. Which one did you like best?


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

2 hrs of central PA t-storm down-pours to show-off from the previous 5 hours of hot and muggy rockiness.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Beats going out for lunch.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

getting high(er)


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Getting a little better at holding a manual...


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

Better that than the ring...


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

High on the divide with stable weather? Yes please.


----------



## hags707 (Apr 22, 2010)

All this passion got me out of bed at 6:30 to go for a ride, all that I have to show it happened is a dirty down tube


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Sweet singletrack:thumbsup:


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

An average Albuquerque Foothills evening ride during the monsoon season..


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Ummmm, okay.


----------



## critterstalker (May 1, 2011)

*Sunday ride*

The guys, finally able to ride together again. Good times, Great people.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

..the stunning conclusion to this evening's ABQ, NM Foothills Ride:


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

WKD-RDR said:


> getting high(er)


Amazing pic, thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)

Braaaap!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

bad andy said:


> Nice Scrubby! I haven't been there in like 2 seasons. Which one did you like best?


I think Flume. _Vaguely_ tougher entry and exit, which I like. Porch was sort of anti-climactic. In an "oh, that's all" sort of way.

Pipeline same deal.

I this is why I prefer the more "natural" trails - the moves may be way smaller, but the entries and exits to moves are tougher. More fun, to me, with that sort of stuff. Stuff like that little drop off the rock going into the corner on Tempest (i think) to me is crazy fun. Had never gone down Evil Bob before, and dug it big time. Stuff like that, and like Asylum are my favorites.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

WKD-RDR said:


> getting high(er)


Great use of the visual effect combined with a stunning view :thumbsup:

Whereabouts is it?


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

The bossman is out of town :thumbsup:


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Muggy and buggy.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Sarguy said:


> Muggy and buggy.


The only solution to that there is to soak your feet in gasoline and set them on fire.

At least you'll be more comfortable while they're burning.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

The real solution (and I'm NOT whining...) is don't get off your bike even to change a flat!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*our trails*

green top of the hills ( 1945 meters high )


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

*48F today*

Raining all day this coldest day of summer, no rain check needed -> Rock'n'Roots'n'Slime FTW.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

WKD-RDR said:


> getting high(er)


Quite a ride indeed. Damned awesome!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Scrub are you an undercover roady? That leg looks like its been shaved!:nono:


----------



## JoyRide_21 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Yet another boring evening ride along the Albuquerque Foothills..


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Sarguy said:


> Muggy and buggy.


What got you - Chiggers? 
Have heard tales, and thankfully, haven't yet met.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Morning ride


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

MTBNate said:


> Yet another boring evening ride along the Albuquerque Foothills..


UUMMMMMMMM.... Beautiful!:thumbsup: You really put up some nice pictures; What camera are you using?


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Sometimes you've just got to have an epic ride!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Ouch,


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*your blood is red*



scrublover said:


>


isn't blue ! you aren't noble ! Oh my God !


----------



## -bert- (Feb 22, 2012)

newark bike ride by ariekes, on Flickr
Some urban riding through newark, nj.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Chillin' in a shady spot...


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Flyin_W said:


> What got you - Chiggers?
> Have heard tales, and thankfully, haven't yet met.


Yup. I seem to get them every year on my trail, if I get off the bike.


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

marpilli said:


> Chillin' in a shady spot...
> 
> View attachment 715991


 Looks a lot like Oklahoma; where's this trail?


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

Not the best quality. This mornings ride.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

okie_calvin said:


> Looks a lot like Oklahoma; where's this trail?


North Texas. We share the same terrain features...


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

CrzyTuning said:


> Not the best quality. This mornings ride.


That has to be Cowiche Canyon! nice pic. You are in Yakima?!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Ridin' by the beach everyday


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

*the end is near...*


----------



## hayman03 (Aug 11, 2009)

road up to the highest peak in our town...


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

WKD-RDR said:


>


Cool shot!


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

boostin said:


> That has to be Cowiche Canyon! nice pic. You are in Yakima?!


Yep and yep!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Heading out to the Whiskey Trail, Bartagunyah South Australia


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

*Sending it...*

...on a somewhat large jump! - Whistler Bike Park - Dirt Merchant - large creek gap
(This is one of the 12yo I coach throughout the summer)


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Private property, go home.


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Hey Hippie! I love those trails at Melrose but the maps from ote or the trailmarkers are confusing or Im dumb because I got from the nice easy trails to one of the downhill trails by mistake! It was fun though. Good to see a South Aussie on here:thumbsup:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

moofish said:


> Scrub are you an undercover roady? That leg looks like its been shaved!:nono:


Nope. Started as one a long time ago, though.

Yep. Been shaving ever since.

I like it. Wife likes it. I also live in one of the worst tick-prone areas of the country, and have yet to find one of the little ****ers on me. It also feels way better than having them all hairy in the disgustingly hot and humid summers here.

Once in a while, I also let wifey paint my toenails.


----------



## Rogue655 (Aug 10, 2012)

Great stuff today


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

ABQ Foothills, again.. damn.. I LOVE my home state!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

MTB Pilot said:


> UUMMMMMMMM.... Beautiful!:thumbsup: You really put up some nice pictures; What camera are you using?


I have 3 cameras, all point-n-shoot:

*Nikon S6* - http://forums.mtbr.com/9575853-post4403.html, http://forums.mtbr.com/9575779-post48.html

*iPhone 4S* - http://forums.mtbr.com/9381224-post1.html, http://forums.mtbr.com/9459403-post31.html, http://forums.mtbr.com/9459403-post31.html, http://forums.mtbr.com/9572586-post45.html, http://forums.mtbr.com/9322021-post6.html, http://forums.mtbr.com/9341457-post15.html

*Panasonic DMC-ZS8* - http://forums.mtbr.com/9572586-post45.html,


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Have to slow down a bit here:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

Anonymous abuse is for cowardly mugs..:nono:


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

lipship said:


> Enjoying the view before the descent...


Is that a UFO on the horizon?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

Anonymous abuse is for cowardly mugs..:nono:


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

MTBNate said:


> I have 3 cameras, all point-n-shoot:
> 
> *Panasonic DMC-ZS8* - https://forums.mtbr.com/9572586-post45.html,


Fantastic trail camera, got my lens scratched and wound up getting the newer ZS-15 as its replacement. Good wide lens, super good zoom, fantastic pixels!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

JSumner13 said:


> Good climb.....let the fun begin!


Lol. Lift assist riding in Spandex.


Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


----------



## racer_46 (Jul 6, 2009)

A nice rocky ride in Nor Cal


----------



## ScottyJ7 (Dec 18, 2011)

ORAMM ....enuff said


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Almost stepped on this snake when taking a break at the crossing of Shafter Grade fire road and Bolinas Ridge fire road in Marin last Saturday, my last ride.


----------



## CherokeeCountry (Apr 6, 2012)

My last ride: 

Too long ago. :bluefrown:


----------



## Grantmo7 (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice pics


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

chelboed said:


> Lol. Lift assist riding in Spandex.
> 
> 
> Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


Take the lift???? No way! Gotta earn the descent. That lift hadn't run in 4 months.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Rawk!

Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


----------



## monty797 (May 11, 2004)

Waterdog park. Fun, tight, twisty and overall just an enjoyable ride!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Smoky yes, but at least we didn't have to echolocate...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

One picture of one line that I like very much.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

What was it I was stressing and worrying about again?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*a beautiful day*

the group before the start ( do you know this place ? )


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Not my last ride, specifically, but one of the last!


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

*stuck in a rut again*

Hipster wheel and all, yet I failed every single time I tried this section and quite honestly, failed at least twice per run. LOL'd every single time, lots of stupid fun.. almost bent that rear wheel though.


----------



## eschmunk (Sep 13, 2011)

Maurizio said:


> the group before the start ( do you know this place ? )


Forgot he name of he church but it is in Florence, Italy. Went last year and had a wonderful time. Took a really awesome cooking class with my wife and her friend.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*you win*



eschmunk said:


> Forgot he name of he church but it is in Florence, Italy. Went last year and had a wonderful time. Took a really awesome cooking class with my wife and her friend.


 Thanks , the church is the Battistero


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

great ride today under the rain


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

*Ride Hard or Go Home*

Sheared my Race Face ISIS splined bottom bracket on a trail rightly named Devil's Backbone. What a FUUUUNNNN trail!!!!!!


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

some decent singletrack in the milwaukee burbs....


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

muddblood said:


> Sheared my Race Face ISIS splined bottom bracket on a trail rightly named Devil's Backbone. What a FUUUUNNNN trail!!!!!!


Long walk home?


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

JasonG


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Riding up at 10,000+ feet watching the rain come towards me. I got wet shortly after this.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Sometimes the bike is just so much more capable than the rider. I ran out of steam on this long rocky climb before the bike lost grip.


----------



## hags707 (Apr 22, 2010)

A evening ride to relax after my kid's birthday party, a perfect way to end a great day


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

kerryn said:


> Sometimes the bike is just so much more capable than the rider. I ran out of steam on this long rocky climb before the bike lost grip.


Happens to me all the time and the trail doesn't need to look like that, actually not a single rock is needed.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

CrzyTuning said:


> Not the best quality. This mornings ride.


Love your pet hyena!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

muddblood said:


> Sheared my Race Face ISIS splined bottom bracket on a trail rightly named Devil's Backbone. What a FUUUUNNNN trail!!!!!!


I ride this trail a lot and I see a lot of broken pedals, derailleur hangers, etc.... That is a first for me!


----------



## THX-1138 (Aug 12, 2012)

Maurizio said:


> the group before the start ( do you know this place ? )


Yes! This is Florence's Cathedral at the Piazza Duomo. Designed by Filippo Brunelleschi. This cathedral was named in honor of Santa Maria del Fiore. Beautiful city with a wealth of history and tradition. I was there this past June and loved it. It is a bikers paradise! There are more bicycles than automobiles. I will post some pictures of the bikes when I gain post count. When I was there I was just dreaming on riding the trails nearby with my HiFi 29er! :thumbsup:


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

What's special about this bike-on-a-trail shot? Well, its my first ride in a month after being released from surgery for a partial detachment of a retina, which required truly awful but amazing surgery (spot-welding with laser beams). But the worst part was I had to wait a month before I knew IF I COULD EVER RIDE AGAIN! With the summer heat, it was a ride of the agony and the ecstasy, if ever there was one.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

41 minutes into today's one hour ride from my front door.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Took the unicycle out for a spin today


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Cornfield said:


> Took the unicycle out for a spin today


lol, is that a watermelon under your pedal?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

f1rst 1 said:


> lol, is that a watermelon under your pedal?


That's a hedge apple.Its a funky looking fruit from the Osage-orange tree here in the Midwest.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*maybe difficult to translate*

possible with Google translator ?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

From Google translate,title and 1st line on the orange sign read:

thermometer pennola

rope dry good weather

edit:I'm to lazy to do the rest


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Anonymous abuse is for cowardly mugs..:nono:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Maurizio said:


> possible with Google translator ?


I recognized it without translation. 

Glad to know Italy has "********" also. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*thank*

thanks a lot for translate


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the sign of passage*

of Hulk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

my last ride before my new to me 2008 Turner RFX comes.... I'll be switching stuff out tomorrow..... stumpy has been a great bike 


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## missiontruck (Aug 12, 2012)

A visit to some local trails after they went up in smoke. Pretty eerie actually. The only trails that can be ridden (or found) are those made by the fire fighters...


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Old man air


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

_*I remember when I used to be scared of this!?!*_


----------



## Zakman (Aug 1, 2011)

...


----------



## mr spicy (Aug 13, 2012)

D45yth was this 7 stanes Kirroughtree,


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

mr spicy said:


> D45yth was this 7 stanes Kirroughtree,


It was indeed. The sickening thing was that there were 3 of us but I was the only one with a camera! Kirroughtree is best rode flat-out too, so I didn't stop to take many pics.
I only made two small mistakes on McMoab, so went and did it a second time...managed to clear it for the first time! I think riding the woodwork at Dalbeattie the night before had helped. As pleased as I was by this, it had done my thighs in for the rest of the ride. :madman:

_*One of my mates on a section of McMoab.*_


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

45th birthday, out on the bike sun up to sun down


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

That last bit of climbing is always the toughest!


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

Well that wasn't there yesterday!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Gearing up for a Sunday Afternoon's Ride on the eastside of the Sandia Mts (dropped in at 10,600' and finished up at 7300'... in 11.2 miles. :thumbsup:










*Scenery*
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/mtbnate/NM Livin/6b1e5b3a.jpg

*Beer Breaks*
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/mtbnate/NM Livin/3e2289b7.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/mtbnate/NM Livin/2d24bcc9.jpg


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

millargeo said:


> Well that wasn't there yesterday!


The heat in our area is downing trees too. Crazy....


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

El Salt said:


> Long walk home?


ehh..about 5 miles or so. Luckily it was mostly downhill and rolling from that point so I lowered my seat to almost non existent , clipped in on the left side and used my right foot to "push off' - scooter style. It was still a very fun ride home! I wowed everyone on the trail I passed


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

digitalhippie13 said:


> 45th birthday, out on the bike sun up to sun down


What a nice present!!!!!


----------



## knoob (Mar 17, 2010)

Aaawwwww!!!!!

Sorry don't know why 2
Sent using BOTH my thumbs


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

There is no need to attach images. Use the insert image instead (icon that looks like a mountain with the sun above it) and paste the URL of them in to it.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

digitalhippie13 said:


> 45th birthday, out on the bike sun up to sun down


Great pic; Wonderful colors! :thumbsup:

Happy belated!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Out and about on a Monday morning.


----------



## knoob (Mar 17, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

The trail is around here somewhere...


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Rode some freeride trails for the first time at Boyne Highlands in northern MI, it was a blast. Unfortunately XC bikes aren't made for this and my buddies ride ended up with two taco'd wheels after landing a jump long in the flats and putting it into a tree about 10 feet after.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Freeride + Suntour fork = previous post


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Well....at least it's cooled down around here......


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

*New trail for the boy at dusk*


----------



## robert w (Dec 14, 2010)

Playing on the toys


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

*another one...*

...for the "trail is here somewhere" file...loggers didn't clean up after themselves. Hickory Ridge trail in WI--great ride.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

I always carry an extra link and a chain tool. Hopefully you weren't too far from the car!

Oops, should have quoted the broken chain...


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

steadite said:


> ...for the "trail is here somewhere" file...


We have trail nazis here too but they only manage to move smallish branches.  What happened there, storms?


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Camo Coyote, well hidden, in the open.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

My RV parked at the front of the ferry...


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

Mt Guyot on the left. Georgia Pass is on it's left/north flank -my destination from Keystone. This pic is of the Colorado Trail as it descends towards Tiger Rd outside of Breckenridge, CO.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

shifting sweetly one moment, hanging broken and lifeless the next :smallviolin:


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

One down, one to go


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

LostBoyScout said:


> My RV parked at the front of the ferry...


Where are you going?


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Yet another boring Albuquerque sunset as seen from the Embudo Trailhead in the N. Foothills


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^^^That's definitely a wow!

Have you used the photoshop for I/A phones?


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

bsieb said:


> ^^^That's definitely a wow!
> 
> Have you used the photoshop for I/A phones?


I have it, but never use it. I much more prefer to use Camera+ and PhotoForge for my iPhone snaps.

The pic above was snapped with my Panasonic point-n-shoot digi cam.


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

This must be break your bike week!!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Lunchtime meeting.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*stonehenge*

little stonehenge in grow


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow...75 degrees and this,5 minutes away from my house.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Good lord, I need to stop riding in the evening because I keep stopping to take pix of the sunset.. nah, just kidding. I've never been one to race thru a ride so I can be first back at the parking lot. 

*ABQ, NM*


----------



## duderidesabike (May 11, 2008)

Found a snake


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Hello, monsoon...


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

A nice monsoon shower last night kept the temps down this morning, had to take advantage.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*Elena Gallegos Trail System*
ABQ, NM

(Last evening, I took this photo to send to a mtb buddy of mine who's in the final stages of terminal cancer and had recently sold his beloved singlespeed mountain bike. I sent this photo along with a note...)



> Brian,
> As I paused on my evening mtb ride to take this photo for you, I thought about how Life is very much like a great singletrack trail; full of ups and downs, with an occasional crash just when you least expect it.
> 
> When you are busy riding a great trail it seems endless at the time. Yet when your ride is nearly over (and you're almost back to the trailhead) it seems to have lasted but an instant - and you forget all about the pain and suffering and you can't wait to ride it all over again.
> ...


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ Well if that doesn't tug at the heart strings, I dunno what will . . . .


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

MTBNate said:


> *Elena Gallegos Trail System*
> ABQ, NM
> 
> ...I took this photo to send to a mtb buddy of mine who's in the final stages of terminal cancer...
> ...


Holy sh1t Nate. Powerful stuff here. I'm 44 y/o, and reading a post on a MTB board is not supposed to bring a tear to my eye.

I'll think of your friend Brian, though I've never met him, on my next ride.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Starts at highest peak then follows the ridge left, then down, then back up to grassy ridge then left again....

Great ride down the scree/grass face....open riding no trail.....like a big ski hill.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

That was a truly awesome thing to do MTBNate :thumbsup: 

I tell people all the time to live hard as nothing is guaranteed.





f*ck cancer


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

OO7 said:


> ^^^ Well if that doesn't tug at the heart strings, I dunno what will . . . .





El Salt said:


> Holy sh1t Nate. Powerful stuff here. I'm 44 y/o, and reading a post on a MTB board is not supposed to bring a tear to my eye.
> 
> I'll think of your friend Brian, though I've never met him, on my next ride.


He's just barely over 50 and in Stage 4 of Metastatic Lung Cancer, which has spread to his bones, glands and brain. He can no longer speak due to a tumor against his larynx. He was an active trail builder, kayaker and mountain biker up until this past Spring when it hit him.

It was a very sad day when I saw he was selling his Monocog.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

My friends 5yr old with the "I just jumped for the first time" face. He then shouted "I feel awesome!" :thumbsup: Sequence here


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

abeckstead said:


> My friends 5yr old with the "I just jumped for the first time" face. He then shouted "I feel awesome!" :thumbsup:


Absolutely LOVE this picture!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

I was having a tire slashing great time!! :thumbsup: :madman:


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Power lines @ Vietnam


----------



## drew500 (Jun 1, 2012)

muddblood said:


> What a nice present!!!!!


Thats one great Facebook cover photo (if you have a Facebook) Just saying!


----------



## drew500 (Jun 1, 2012)

Maurizio said:


> the group before the start ( do you know this place ? )


Yea, that's the Duomo in Florence Italy. I've been there before, I even went up to the top of the bell tower. It's such a great place. Want to go back to bike there!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

abeckstead said:


> My friends 5yr old with the "I just jumped for the first time" face. He then shouted "I feel awesome!" :thumbsup:]


I love that there is a little dust cloud behind him, and that look on his face is priceless. Badass!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Today was the first afternoon in over a month that was cool enough to take him with me, and he was excited!


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

I "sent it" but the tree refused to accept.


----------



## Thomas O (Nov 13, 2011)

Should not have taken the camera out this day....

LebCrash 0 - YouTube


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

thomas o said:


> should not have taken the camera out this day....
> 
> lebcrash 0 - youtube


oh snap!!!


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Thomas O said:


> Should not have taken the camera out this day....
> 
> LebCrash 0 - YouTube


Oh dear, hope you're back riding soon. If you hadn't been filming it, you wouldn't have crashed!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Late afternoon fun on Dodging Bullets Trail, Melrose, South Australia


----------



## dirtyRider9 (Aug 16, 2012)

awesome


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*you win*



THX-1138 said:


> Yes! This is Florence's Cathedral at the Piazza Duomo. Designed by Filippo Brunelleschi. This cathedral was named in honor of Santa Maria del Fiore. Beautiful city with a wealth of history and tradition. I was there this past June and loved it. It is a bikers paradise! There are more bicycles than automobiles. I will post some pictures of the bikes when I gain post count. When I was there I was just dreaming on riding the trails nearby with my HiFi 29er! :thumbsup:


Taste the cuisine of Tuscany but not in the city ( too touristic )


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

Awesome traction on this ride!


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

Last night, almost rolled over the little rattlesnake


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

Is it just me, or is the dude in digitalhippie's photo the grown up version of abeckstead's photo?


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

jwilliams said:


> Is it just me, or is the dude in digitalhippie's photo the grown up version of abeckstead's photo?


Just goes to show that young and old both enjoy that feeling in the gut when we catch some air.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Rocky descent at the top of the world


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

jwilliams said:


> Is it just me, or is the dude in digitalhippie's photo the grown up version of abeckstead's photo?


:thumbsup: But I don't think he is shouting "I feel awesome!" with his tongue out


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Finally a 65 degree day


----------



## Joshua75W (Apr 25, 2012)

Best ride I've had so far.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

After riding for an hour and a half, we'd just literally gotten back to the trailhead for a minute or two when we got hit with a late summer monsoon. Perfect timing!


----------



## Keto (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Snapped about 30 min before the monsoon hit us...

*ABQ South Foothills*


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Fun little techy climb on a cloudy AZ afternoon :thumbsup:


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

Thomas O said:


> Should not have taken the camera out this day....


ouch...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Russ Meyer*



Keto said:


>


 Fast *****cat Kill Kill


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Steep descent back into the forest.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Hittin' some grass.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Line with the least friction...  (thanks for the photo Pete)


----------



## LookerBob (Sep 1, 2010)

Shortest, but best, ride of the summer.


----------



## mb_ (Jun 5, 2006)

Some rides you just wish would never end...


----------



## Misha1347 (Aug 13, 2012)

The end to the first official ride in Cali...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

jwilliams said:


> Is it just me, or is the dude in digitalhippie's photo the grown up version of abeckstead's photo?


hehe, too true, except grown up might be stretching it!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

The birthplace of trail fairies? early evening on Weaving Camels, Melrose


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sunrise In Oregon


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Not everyone has mountains near home...







Shot at 2012-08-18[/IMG]
Sometimes there is a castle...







Shot at 2012-08-18[/IMG]
Sometimes a windmill







Shot at 2012-08-18[/IMG]
or just a nice landscape







Shot at 2012-08-18[/IMG]


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Good to see an Author here. Brings back memories.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Date ride with the love of my life.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

finished up a mini randonee in MA. not quite MTB, but dirt! (you can nearly mtb with this bike, i've tried )


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Power line trail to Florida... Florida NY


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Wet, dirty, but great ride today at Boyette. Wimauma FL


----------



## Hurkinite (Jul 20, 2012)

A morning well spent in my high desert home.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Good trails right in the middle of town.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

sagitt77 said:


> Not everyone has mountains near home...
> Sometimes there is a castle...
> Sometimes a windmill
> or just a nice landscape


... or a little hill between the residential areas.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I beat my friends to the top of the hill.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Does not get any better!


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

a little privacy for those quiet moments...










this toilet is on the top of an swiss hill...in the woods, some 10 meters away from the trail.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

...turned out to be a Big Day


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

croboy said:


> a little privacy for those quiet moments...
> this toilet is on the top of an swiss hill...in the woods, some 10 meters away from the trail.


There's been a few times I was praying to roll up on something like this


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

RIVER29 said:


> There's been a few times I was praying to roll up on something like this


My normal early morning ride would be perfect with this there!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

It'll be worth it, believe me.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

It held air!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Lunch stop.


----------



## Joshua75W (Apr 25, 2012)

"The Rim Bender"


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

ignazjr said:


> Tuesday night shop ride. Before the rain.


Paying homage.  But I'm giving you the bluest sky I have ever seen rather than stormy skies.


----------



## bspate (May 30, 2010)

NicoleB28 said:


> finished up a mini randonee in MA. not quite MTB, but dirt! (you can nearly mtb with this bike, i've tried )


You're so cute.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

kerryn said:


> Paying homage.  But I'm giving you the bluest sky I have ever seen rather than stormy skies.


SSV?...looks near Continental Divide.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

lidarman said:


> SSV?...looks near Continental Divide.


Close but not SSV. Sourdough.

I rode north end of Sourdough, Wapiti loop, Sourdough again, Little Raven, then descended the full length of South Saint Vrain, then Sourdough back to car.

Bit of an epic for me. 25 miles, 4800 ft of climbing but due to the technical terrain it took me 6 hours.

In keeping with passion. Another photo. 
Highest point of the ride.








Please excuse the ghosting - it's hard to keep the iPhone still for HDR images after climbing to 10,500 ft.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

kerryn said:


> Close but not SSV. Sourdough.
> 
> I rode north end of Sourdough, Wapiti loop, Sourdough again, Little Raven, then descended the full length of South Saint Vrain, then Sourdough back to car.
> 
> ...


Awesome!

That area is the best ride on the divide. I usually park at the bottom at S St Vrain and ride S dough, Lt Raven, S St vrain. Excellent figure 8.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

MC SlingBlade said:


> Apparently Rich missed the subject line about "one picture"...
> 
> Post up a pic already man!
> .


Apparently you missed my pics..I mean more than just one! Have you even looked at photos other than your own here?

I think you missed the idea that people can stll post comments on photos. Daves rule is not written in stone!

Oh wait, I just realized, I posted more than just one since this thread was created...I'm in violation of only one pic.

Bore me some more awesomelessness.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

MC SlingBlade said:


> Scrolling is for losers.


I know that dude. He is really a dick.

I had a burning feeling that a hook was penetrating my mind from someone I knew!

Hopefully that photo wasn't from your last ride bro!


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Flying-Monkey said:


>


Touring?


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

Just doing some overnight trail riding with the bike.

Trip report here...

A Bike Ride, a Hammock Hang, and Some Wet Shorts. « Panhandle Pedaling


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Taking a Tour de Flagstaff, part of a 2-day 100 mile weekend up north.

From Flagstaff 100


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

Anyone said helmet hair? Yesterday after a 60 mile race


----------



## GageGillings (Apr 24, 2012)

American Fork Canyon Overlook - Utah


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

morning ride with my bud


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

A little slice of aussie singletrack heaven


----------



## yrgmaailm (May 29, 2012)

My all-purpose vehicle tends to go offroad more and more..


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Rare day in CO, only 10 miles of visibility.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Fun section of riding a water pipe attached to the side of a hill on one of my old back yard trails.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Fun section of riding a water pipe attached to the side of a hill on one of my old back yard trails.


Where is this sgltrak?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

RIVER29 said:


> Where is this sgltrak?


Aqueduct Trail, Keystone CO. Keystone has far more than just DH riding. I've been riding XC around Keystone for over 25 years, and built my first home just less about a mile from the pictured spot.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Aqueduct Trail, Keystone CO. Keystone has far more than just DH riding. I've been riding XC around Keystone for over 25 years, and built my first home just less about a mile from the pictured spot.


Nice, I'm so used to seeing Fort Collins shots from you I thought this was down here on the front range and just haven't found it.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

*Monday fun day*

A little hazy from fires hundreds of miles away, but still darn beautiful.


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

Trail was wet: Nice change from the dry and dusty.


----------



## Veleuceni (Aug 21, 2012)

Shitty descent (very loose gravel) but a breathtaking view


----------



## DropkickMurphy (Aug 15, 2012)

*My, new to me, Ibex Ignition-2 taken out fishing (just an excuse to try out my bike).*


----------



## Poukah (Jan 12, 2012)

Use fishing as an excuse to go biking?? Strange kind of wife you have


----------



## DropkickMurphy (Aug 15, 2012)

Nah, my wife doesn't mind if I go fishing. It was more of an excuse to take the bike out someplace that would be fun to ride.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*through the river*

difficult to make a pic......


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Bit more of a splash than ^^^


----------



## skitchy (Dec 5, 2011)

Bikes are time machines.

Sequence here[/QUOTE]

That's me everytime I ride.


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

*Serenity*

I always get a little depressed leaving this when it's time to head back home.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

For being in Illinois and only minutes from my house, there's some decent descents to be had! This is one of about 5 different steep chutes coming from the highest peak around.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Sticky morning: 20C 100% RH at 7AM. Beginning of trail looking south towards Signal Hill with Cape Spear (most easterly point in North America) in the background.


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

*Moonrise?*

I promise you, there IS a moon in there somewhere!! Not me, but a guy in our group ride just reflecting before the awesome downhill!


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

Another good one.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I simply felt like hammering so I just hammered the entire ride today and didn't stop for pictures. All I can show you is the aftermath


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

*10 years old...*

...and rippin' on Top Of The World!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

^^^^^^That is cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## t2091 (Jul 7, 2011)

Flagstaff ride.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

From a recent bikepacking trip along the Mogollon Rim

From Mogollon Bikepack


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

freeskier46 said:


> From a recent bikepacking trip along the Mogollon Rim.


Just looked through the album of your trip...great pics, shame about the GPS though!


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

freeskier46 said:


> From a recent bikepacking trip along the Mogollon Rim


Yeah, very cool. Was in Sedona last year for honeymoon with wifey and took a dune buggy thing up out of town to the top of the rim. Awesome how much the climate and scenery changes. 2 different worlds! Felt like New England at the top.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Dry

Sweet Single Track by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Tom's cool blue bike, at the summit


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

D45yth said:


> Just looked through the album of your trip...great pics, shame about the GPS though!


Thanks. I was/am bummed about the GPS since it was a loaner for this ride!!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

One part of the Chico contingent at last weekend's Mountain Bike Oregon.

Top of Moon Point lookout, before the descent:


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Good race bib number!*

First mountain bike race as part of a tri, loved it and took 3rd in the bike part (2nd if you don't count the biker that was part of a team)


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Everybody's working for the weekend.


----------



## JFryauff (Oct 28, 2005)

Low bridge!


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

A humid sunset.


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

I posted this already on reddit. On Monday I rode my favorite trail after one month and half without riding. It was the first time I went with my pit mix pup.


----------



## rpinata (Jan 29, 2009)

Southern ABQ


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Dag Nabbit said:


> A humid sunset.


If that were a sunrise, you could call it "morning wood"!!


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Made a friend on the trail today. Came around the corner and went OTB when I saw him. Alafia, Rabbit Ears


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

Two weeks ago this was a nice section of single track around Shaver Lake called Perimeter Trail. Now about 3 miles of it is 15 feet wide and 6 inches deep in moon dust...


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Single track and a clear blue sky, perfect.


----------



## duderidesabike (May 11, 2008)

My fav spot


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*lunch at Segavecchia*

stop at Rifugio Segavecchia ( our Beer )


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*autorlease obsession*

alone is better sometimes


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Mount Bimberi, from the Bicentennial National Trail in the SW of the Australian Capital Territory ... it was a nice warm day.










Warren.


----------



## Skoezie (Apr 11, 2006)

8 & 9 September first 24hour race and testing lights


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

For my buddy, a mtb'er/trail builder/lover of the great outdoors, Brian "Stoneman" Harrison; who last night finally crested the last hill of Life's singletrack and dropped into a new section where we his friends can't follow him - just yet. But I'm sure when we finally do, we'll find the the trail very well groomed and a pure joy to ride.

Requiescat in pace, Brian.
Rest in peace.
-RIP-


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

fresh after night rain...just perfect for an morning ride


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

A surprise in the middle of the city.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

MTBNate said:


> For my buddy, a mtb'er/trail builder/lover of the great outdoors, Brian "Stoneman" Harrison; who last night finally crested the last hill of Life's singletrack and dropped into a new section where we his friends can't follow him - just yet. But I'm sure when we finally do, we'll find the the trail very well groomed and a pure joy to ride.
> 
> Requiescat in pace, Brian.
> Rest in peace.
> -RIP-


Sorry for your loss. Very well said and your beautiful picture captures the mood.

Ride on.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

MTBNate said:


> For my buddy, a mtb'er/trail builder/lover of the great outdoors, Brian "Stoneman" Harrison; who last night finally crested the last hill of Life's singletrack and dropped into a new section where we his friends can't follow him - just yet. But I'm sure when we finally do, we'll find the the trail very well groomed and a pure joy to ride.
> 
> Requiescat in pace, Brian.
> Rest in peace.
> -RIP-


Sorry to hear about your loss...


----------



## JezV (Oct 31, 2009)

Cannock Chase. 5 July. Big, big crash on the Monkey Trail detour. Probably doing close to 40 mph, came off on ruts at bottom of hill resulting in broken neck, collar bone, teeth, 4 stitches in scalp and countless cuts and bruises. No doubt my helmet saved my life but very lucky not to be in a wheelchair. Many thanks to my mates, Chris and Roland, who administered immediate first aid, to the next rider along, a local called phil Jones who called 999 and led the ambulance to where I was, to the paramedics who strapped me to a spinal board and to the staff at the university hospital in Stoke on Trent who put me back together again.

It's been nearly 2 months, I've fixed the damage to my Yeti and can't wait to get the collar off and back on the bike. And yes, I'll certainly go back to Cannock!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MrSpecialK (Sep 15, 2011)

MTBNate said:


> For my buddy, a mtb'er/trail builder/lover of the great outdoors, Brian "Stoneman" Harrison; who last night finally crested the last hill of Life's singletrack and dropped into a new section where we his friends can't follow him - just yet. But I'm sure when we finally do, we'll find the the trail very well groomed and a pure joy to ride.
> 
> Requiescat in pace, Brian.
> Rest in peace.
> -RIP-


Damn, dude. Your previous post about your friend and this one both made me tear up. Beautiful pictures, beautiful sentiment. He was lucky to have friends like you.

Never met you, but rest in peace, Brian.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

JezV, Hope you get back on the bike fast.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks all - succumbing to cancer in a scant 7 months when you're early 50's is just unimaginable.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Enough of the rain, plus forum gloom & doom today, instead I give you mushroom-head.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

This is about 1/3 of the way up the climb from my house, which is off in the distance in the top center of the photo.

Sent by my Android!


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)

Worth the climb.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

MTBNate said:


> For my buddy, a mtb'er/trail builder/lover of the great outdoors, Brian "Stoneman" Harrison; who last night finally crested the last hill of Life's singletrack and dropped into a new section where we his friends can't follow him - just yet. But I'm sure when we finally do, we'll find the the trail very well groomed and a pure joy to ride.
> 
> Requiescat in pace, Brian.
> Rest in peace.
> -RIP-


"crested the last hill of Life's singletrack and dropped into a new section where we his friends can't follow him"

Great words Nate. Sorry to hear, but it seemed all knew the time was near. Find peace on every new bit of single track you ride.

BTW, my signature is from you, from a post a week back or so. Seems very fitting for all of us.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

MTBNate said:


> For my buddy, a mtb'er/trail builder/lover of the great outdoors, Brian "Stoneman" Harrison; who last night finally crested the last hill of Life's singletrack and dropped into a new section where we his friends can't follow him - just yet. But I'm sure when we finally do, we'll find the the trail very well groomed and a pure joy to ride.
> 
> Requiescat in pace, Brian.
> Rest in peace.
> -RIP-


MTBNate, Very nice words and sorry for your loss

I have thought of Brian several times since you posted previously. May God Bless his family!

RIP Brian


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Just happened _so_ quickly. He sent out this on 6 May.. Damn shame he never got better so he could do any of the simple things on his list, things we all take for granted.

Brian:


Brian said:


> Update. The abnormal tissue is inside my left lung. Cancer? Wont know till next week. But they are treating me good. They might release me next week. And treat me as an out patient. Till they figure out exactly what treatment they will use.
> 
> Im going to beat this. I still have daughters to raise, courses to build, holes to ace, trails to ride, and more rivers to kayak. Just a minor set back .


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

MTBNate said:


> For my buddy, a mtb'er/trail builder/lover of the great outdoors, Brian "Stoneman" Harrison; who last night finally crested the last hill of Life's singletrack and dropped into a new section where we his friends can't follow him - just yet. But I'm sure when we finally do, we'll find the the trail very well groomed and a pure joy to ride.
> 
> Requiescat in pace, Brian.
> Rest in peace.
> -RIP-


So saddened to read this.



MTBNate said:


> Thanks all - succumbing to cancer in a scant 7 months when you're early 50's is just unimaginable.


Yeah, it's not fair. I lost my dad in a very similar way in 1999. He started feeling funny in February, was diagnosed with aggressive cancer and given 4-6 months at end of March and died August 17. He was 56. Every time I hear of a similar story it all comes back.

Even though I didn't know him, my thoughts are with his family and friends at this time.


----------



## EMrider (Sep 9, 2007)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> So saddened to read this.
> 
> Yeah, it's not fair. I lost my dad in a very similar way in 1999. He started feeling funny in February, was diagnosed with aggressive cancer and given 4-6 months at end of March and died August 17. He was 56. Every time I hear of a similar story it all comes back.
> 
> Even though I didn't know him, my thoughts are with his family and friends at this time.


I've been reminded of scenarios like this too often recently.

Don't assume and don't extrapolate because we just don't know.

Sorry to hear about those that have lost friends and family. Having been through this once and now facing the possibility of going through it again, I never take anything for granted.

It is amazing to me how many people I encounter in life who have absolutely no idea that it can all end without warning.

R


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

same here. lost my dad to cancer when he was only 47. (dont smoke, kids. even youngin's can get lung cancer. he got it in his early 40s). He had the sports bond with my brothers, and the science/nature bond with me. He loved to mountain climb when he was younger and healthier, and something tells me he would have liked MTB.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry for your loss MTBNate, and although I didn't know Brian, may he rest in peace: to get back on track, (one picture, one line, etc) _*ride every day like it could be your last...*_


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Another ride with the sunrise.


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

No whining. She's served me well.


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

If you aren't bleeding, you're not trying hard enough?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

this mornings ride to work.........Autumn is coming


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

cmg71 said:


> this mornings ride to work.........Autumn is coming


Beautiful!!! This kindof scene is why I ride...........


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

MTBNate said:


> Just happened _so_ quickly. He sent out this on 6 May.. Damn shame he never got better so he could do any of the simple things on his list, things we all take for granted.
> Brian:


Wow! From not knowing to cresting that last hill in a few months is sure fast! Thanks for sharing this simple incentive to go out and live life to it's fullest.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry for your loss MTBNate.

Picture from a video.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

A muddy Sunday CX Race.









Credit: Michael Young


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

This still counts as one picture, right? Gold Canyon, AZ


From Gold Canyon - Peralta


----------



## Greng Matin (Jul 8, 2012)

*railway ride*

railway ride - groovy


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*autorelease obsession part two*

start and hurry


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

One week in Moab & Western Co.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Greng Matin said:


> railway ride - groovy


Looks like you have your bike good and cross chained


----------



## bajk (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

at the first moment i thought it's a crash 

btw, how you posted picture in your very first post here?


----------



## bajk (Aug 28, 2012)

croboy said:


> btw, how you posted picture in your very first post here?


no idea, but when I tried to post picture in GT subforum I could't


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Edit: I realized I was whining...


----------



## Pin2Win (Jan 31, 2012)

My son's birthday ride! He's nine! first time on the trail!


----------



## Greng Matin (Jul 8, 2012)

RIVER29 said:


> Looks like you have your bike good and cross chained


the pic is before the ride... it looked earthy after.. 
but I will always clean the bike and oil it after every ride... oh yeah by the way, its a 4 months old bike.. hahaha


----------



## Greng Matin (Jul 8, 2012)

Pin2Win said:


> My son's birthday ride! He's nine! first time on the trail!


Happy Birthday !! He must have enjoyed it.... more rides to come ??


----------



## Pin2Win (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not sure who enjoyed it more! LOL Fo sho more rides to come! Scouting 24er for him right now.....


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Really freakin' humid today. Rode anyhow.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice ride out to the water tank and back this morning.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

the black hole awaits..........mwahhahahahaha (evil laugh)


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Perfect weather.


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

Cleaned out several thousand spider webs today!


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

MTBNate said:


> Just happened _so_ quickly. He sent out this on 6 May.. Damn shame he never got better so he could do any of the simple things on his list, things we all take for granted.
> 
> Originally Posted by Brian
> Update. The abnormal tissue is inside my left lung. Cancer? Wont know till next week. But they are treating me good. They might release me next week. And treat me as an out patient. Till they figure out exactly what treatment they will use.
> ...


VERY touching!!! Sorry for your loss and everyone else who has lost someone due to cancer. I am one of the "lucky ones" as my mom JUST beat cancer oin feb 12. Pic coming soon - can't upload from phone at work. Rest in Peace Brian...rest in peace.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

took my friend out for her first MTB ride and she had a blast! (as you can see). I let her have my good bike while i took the beater. She did well (even in the dark).


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

First ride in the middle of the night? Is she a "friend"?


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

*Waterton Canyon/CO trail Seg 1*

Trail was a bit...mmm...sheepish today.


----------



## hags707 (Apr 22, 2010)

I forgot what silence was until today


----------



## peanuthead (May 31, 2004)

Tranquility at high elevation (AZ trail at 9000 feet)


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

My idea of night life.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Some dudes just fake it.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

pretty good fake imo :thumbsup:


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

*2.5 hours to go up, 25 minutes to go down* and even with a couple of stops to let the brakes cool down, I still ended up with this (cosmetic only):


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

jkirkpatri said:


> *2.5 hours to go up, 25 minutes to go down* and even with a couple of stops to let the brakes cool down, I still ended up with this (cosmetic only):


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

this is last weekend climbing desierto de los leones and then up more to cerro el muñeco almost 3700mts, mexico city.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

jkirkpatri said:


> *2.5 hours to go up, 25 minutes to go down* and even with a couple of stops to let the brakes cool down, I still ended up with this (cosmetic only):


:thumbsup:

Nicely done!


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

I was going to complain about the braided line (left) here but the no whining directive in the thread title got me to think of an upside: Braided lines mean that people are riding my trail and I'm not as terrible a rider as I think I am because I ride the harder original line (right, up the narrow spine).


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

moving fast


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

My wife riding some rocktrack!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Some Angle Fire fun before a big crash took me out


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Friday Morning, solo mission Middle Mountain*


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Down at the river the ice trees were burning.










Warren.


----------



## screamingeagle3 (Apr 28, 2010)

^^^^ thats a cool,cool photo :thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Pepsi !


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Another morning ride before work.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

JSumner13 said:


> My wife riding some rocktrack!


millstone? Harrington? i'm heading up there tonight! cant wait to ride that trail. we got rained out last year. super unique looking trail


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*end of summer ?*

first rain on first september


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Autumn is coming to the high country. The 401 this morning.


----------



## DropkickMurphy (Aug 15, 2012)

Biked to a new fishing spot and caught a nice bass.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

NicoleB28 said:


> millstone? Harrington? i'm heading up there tonight! cant wait to ride that trail. we got rained out last year. super unique looking trail


That's exacly right, Nicole! Have a great time! Harrington ridge and Harrington heights are both fantastic.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Yummy New England singletrack!


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Mtn-Rider said:


> Some dudes just fake it.


Is that Red Mountain?


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

These creatures are getting pretty tame here in Boulder now.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

pedal caught a large rock and bike came to complete stop.... I didn't... lower back rash.... was a great ride though 


Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*after ride*

clean bikes


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Oops...*

...this feels all wrong...  :blush:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Had to ride early before it gets too smokey.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Is that Red Mountain?


It's from my last ride at Picketpost Mtn.


----------



## SurfDaddy (May 5, 2008)

just getting over an operation and went for a ride in the first time in ages.
Sore but nicely sore.


----------



## SpringsRubicon (Sep 19, 2010)

*This morning*

Sunday mornin' coming down. Pikes Peak in the background. Flogging Molly in my ears. A mountain bike beneath me. Yeah, I'm alive!!!


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

*Great view, great day.*








_Brothers Water nr Hartsop. The Lake District, Cumbria, England._


----------



## PisgahMtBAdventures (Aug 20, 2012)

Sometimes Pisgah bites back!!


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Descending Whittemore Gulch Trail on the seventh annual Skeggs to Half Moon Bay to Skeggs ride.


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

walking two miles because of a blown bead- teh suck


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

like a boss


----------



## HRP (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

tough decision on which mountain to own


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

lying woman was my first thought when i saw this pic...oh, doctor, what's wrong with me?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Started out at my happy place this weekend...


Untitled by mrtransporter, on Flickr


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

*A perfect overnight spot for my next bikepacking trip.*








_Angle Tarn near Hartsop, The Lake District, Cumbria, England._


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Perfect conditions today. Steep roller that I normally don't ride when I'm by myself but rolled up and went over the edge today. Cheating with 2 pics this time! :nono:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Barre, VT


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Perfect conditions today. Steep roller that I normally don't ride when I'm by myself but rolled up and went over the edge today. Cheating with 2 pics this time! :nono:


Hey L. Ron Hoover,

Good on Ya!

That qualifies as fair steep!!:eekster:

Isn't it wonderful when you're in the groove and the magic is just workin'!!!

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

*big ride yesterday*

We rode from Eldora to Winter Park and back to Eldora. Over the Continental Divide at Rollins Pass twice in one day. Good stuff.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

ignazjr said:


> We rode from Eldora to Winter Park and back to Eldora. Over the Continental Divide at Rollins Pass twice in one day. Good stuff.


Always wanted to do that one, and never got around to doing so. Got a ways up Jenny Creek a few times, but always hit snow from being up there too early!


----------



## hags707 (Apr 22, 2010)

Good reason to take a breather


----------



## HRP (Apr 21, 2012)

Fort Ord.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes the trail went this way! New trail, untamed in any way...


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Off the beaten track...


----------



## Dan K. Farmer (May 13, 2012)

High speed ejection OTB...resulted in the exfoliation treatment for my girlfriend....much laughter insued


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry, no pic today...I am kind of envious of all you New Englander's. I grew up in MA and RI, but that was before mountain biking was popular (although I did have one towards the end of my time in RI). Need to plan a trip out there and ride!!!!


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

First real ride on a 29er this weekend. I liked it...a lot.


----------



## chiave04 (Nov 20, 2009)

not fast i would like to be..but smiling!


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Was nice to get out of the desert and into the cool pines for a change.


----------



## Teresa460 (Sep 5, 2012)

Snowy, cold and liberating.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

So I throw my bike over my shoulder, told my son I'd come back to grab his bike. I get to the top... look back and see this


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Airing out a tabletop jump on the ski area DH course (Avery Trail) in Crested Butte, on my XC mountain bike, while wearing Lycra and riding in clipless shoes.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

abeckstead that is awesome.
Some days you could throttle them, but other days they just make you smile all day long.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*in action*

ascent before rain


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

*Rollins Pass looking into Winter Park*


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Great shot of Winter Park!

Pit stop at the lake.


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

The end of a frustrating ride.


----------



## bspate (May 30, 2010)

Northshore in Grapevine, TX.

Was only 101 degrees that day......


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

If you're going to the San Francisco Peaks, put a flower in your hair.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Living on the edge.


----------



## michaelg (Apr 6, 2006)

Thats right, I put a kickstand on my ss for the beach trip


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Flagstaff is great medicine for us desert rats:


From Flagstaff - Crazy 88/2


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

WKD-RDR said:


>


That looks AWESOME! Sweet landscape:thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Dag Nabbit said:


> Living on the edge.


GREAT pic!


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Had to fight off this guy to get my bike back at Killington!


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

* At what point does mountain biking turn into mountaineering?*


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

The closest thing to actually Jedi-pinning a stolen Imperial speeder bike on the forest moon of Endor this planet has to offer.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

That or a real life version of Mario Cart is exactly what I get outta mountain biking...........Awesome!!



Full Trucker said:


> The closest thing to actually Jedi-pinning a stolen Imperial speeder bike on the forest moon of Endor this planet has to offer.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

*sunset on green*


----------



## The Doty (Nov 15, 2011)

I think this means it's break time...


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

*Can you believe...*

...that this picture was taken with a simple point'n'shoot?!


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

De-commissioned missle silo.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Devils Den, AR*

I think we need some rain....


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

this isnt me, its my friend posing with my bike, but again, Barre VT, Harrington heights.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Devils Den, AR*

I was able to find a LITTLE bit of water....


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

RideEverything said:


> ...that this picture was taken with a simple point'n'shoot?!
> View attachment 722160


Good color balance, nice and clear! Point and shoots have come a long way.
Is that lizard head?


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Sometimes all that climbing is worth it.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Got to ride with Scott Sharples, who's a former pro DHer who's now working with Intense, and a few guys got to do an extended demo on a 27.5 Carbine, 27.5 Tracer, and carbon Spider 29, riding with us.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

michaelsnead said:


> Hey L. Ron Hoover,
> 
> Good on Ya!
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yeah, it's awesome when you find that rhythm for sure.



WKD-RDR said:


>


Wow!



RideEverything said:


> ...that this picture was taken with a simple point'n'shoot?!
> View attachment 722160


Top of the World? Gotta get out to Whistler next summer and ride it.



bigworm520 said:


> Sometimes all that climbing is worth it.


Beautiful pic!



Varaxis said:


> Got to ride with Scott Sharples, who's a former pro DHer who's now working with Intense, and a few guys got to do an extended demo on a 27.5 Carbine, 27.5 Tracer, and carbon Spider 29, riding with us.


Enquiring minds want to know what their impressions of the 27.5 Carbine and Tracer were.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Maybe they will post in the 650b forum. One employee at JensonUSA is holding their Tracer 27.5 over the weekend to test, so you might see something pop up on their Facebook about it (he demo'd the carbon Spider29 during the ride).


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

First (ok, this was technically the second) time getting to pedal in 9.5 weeks.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

smilinsteve said:


> Good color balance, nice and clear! Point and shoots have come a long way.
> Is that lizard head?


Thanks!
The camera I have is one of those waterproof/shockproof cameras. It has seen a lot of service and it is now on it's last legs! 
It is impressive that it can still produce some solid shots!

The location is on the trail called Top of the World off of Whistler peak. The pointy mountain in the background is called Black Tusk.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Lunch break.


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

Riding with family is great.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Along the water.


----------



## DropkickMurphy (Aug 15, 2012)

My first actual trail ride!


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

1st snowfall??








No, still 90 degrees. Golf course faux pas on adjacent access trail = great cornering practice!


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> this isnt me, its my friend posing with my bike, but again, Barre VT, Harrington heights.


long night and no make up? HA! i made a funny alright crawling back into my hole


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

lol well i have long blonde hair too so i had to make sure people knew it wasnt me  and i'm not 6'4.


----------



## DimitrisCSD (Jan 16, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> lol well i have long blonde hair too so i had to make sure people knew it wasnt me  and i'm not 6'4.


I knew this wasn't you. There's no mustache!


----------



## Pin2Win (Jan 31, 2012)

Rocks, rocks, and some more rocks.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Realized riding shorts with chamois hold a ton of water lol


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Any fool can tell that isn't Nicole.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

"Wee!" at Hampstead, NH.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*before start*

to ride in the night a small village in Appennine , me on the left and some friends


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

very rooty trail...albis, swiss hill


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Mr.Quint said:


> "Wee!" at Hampstead, NH.
> \


ok, i had to stalk you because you mentioned hamstead. we ride there a decent amount, as well as Nashua and Salem/Londonderry area.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Things got bumpy.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Did Beverly Canyon some more, with a friend this time.


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

The beginning of a 4 mile 1400 ft descent...fun...fun...fun...


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Suffering, but still smiling*


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

The reward


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Quiet and peaceful.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Epic-ish

IMGP0896 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the day after*

with tired legs around the hills


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

lubes17319 said:


> *Suffering, but still smiling*


GREAT pic!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Late summer, cooler weather.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

croboy said:


> very rooty trail...albis, swiss hill


Holey moley... Are you supposed to _ascend_ or _descend_ that thing?!?


----------



## shulman1144 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Some stuff*

As if there is a choice ??



When there are no trails to ride I build them myself ! " I Built This" !!

My dad with his John Deere Toys ! Love cutting trees and moving dirt


----------



## shulman1144 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## shulman1144 (Jul 9, 2012)

Question, How did I I get "twisted wreckage" as my avatar title ?? lol


----------



## PHILLYBIKER (Sep 10, 2012)

*Flyin For the Rail*

I landed this 2nd Try. I tryed may times after to film a video clip but couldn't replicate it.


----------



## PHILLYBIKER (Sep 10, 2012)

*Downtown Philly*

Here i'm performing the bike trick called an Abubaca:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

PHILLYBIKER said:


> I landed this 2nd Try. I tryed may times after to film a video clip but couldn't replicate it.


Post some of the failed attempts.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

*Caribou*

As seen from a little group ride Boulder Mountainbike Alliance put together.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

A ride with along the _Rio Grande Bosque _on a cool Fall day in ABQ, NM.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

marpilli said:


> Holey moley... Are you supposed to _ascend_ or _descend_ that thing?!?


i did it both ways. this time, I pushed the bike up and carried it down, to be honest 

few weeks ago I drove DH over this point without any problems, but this time i came from the wrong side, braked, was too slow and had to go down from the bike...


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> ok, i had to stalk you because you mentioned hamstead. we ride there a decent amount, as well as Nashua and Salem/Londonderry area.


I'm in Londonderry, and started riding (after a long hiatus) in the spring. I found this Facebook group, mostly located in Derry, and it's been really helpful for finding group rides and meeting folks locally. I highly recommend joining.

We rode Hampstead this morning, and I think that locally, it's about the best place to go riding. So much different stuff.


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## dgreene2010 (Sep 15, 2010)

PHILLYBIKER said:


> I landed this 2nd Try. I tryed may times after to film a video clip but couldn't replicate it.


Negative rep for not wearing a helmet during trials riding...


----------



## ResidentRider (Sep 11, 2012)

*TG in PC on a beautiful morning*


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

dgreene2010 said:


> Negative rep for not wearing a helmet during trials riding...


Wow really? If he wants to split his skull then so be it. 
But hey at least you signed your name to the rep...


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

muddblood said:


> Sorry, no pic today...I am kind of envious of all you New Englander's. I grew up in MA and RI, but that was before mountain biking was popular (although I did have one towards the end of my time in RI). Need to plan a trip out there and ride!!!!


I've got ya covered if you ever make it back to R.I. Spare bike, tons of trails, etc.

A recently discovered roll


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Honed my HAB skillz courtesy of hedgehog cactii

_not whining, just stating_


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

*homesteadin'*

I've been tied to worse hitchin' posts in my time.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

ignazjr said:


> I've been tied to worse hitchin' posts in my time.


Nice pic!


----------



## Mat94 (Sep 11, 2012)

looks good guys!


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Riding down some Alpine Slickrock.









Marko


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

Cobretti said:


> I've got ya covered if you ever make it back to R.I. Spare bike, tons of trails, etc.


Oh man, I'D LOVE to get back to the ol' stompin ground and ride the trails there!!! I lived there from like 86-91 (I think) and I knew of NO trails...of course I was l like 14 when I bought my first mtn bike there. I was more of a beach bum then.

And a spare bike would cut down on travel expenses!! Same goes for you if you ever make it out to CO!!!

So, keeping inline with the forum rules, adding a pic. Not my last ride, but we can say my last "epic" ride. I call it caveman (hope I haven't already posted it)


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

problematiks said:


> Riding down some Alpine Slickrock.
> Marko


Well ridden! It would be hard to scrub speed off on there. It looks like there's some big cracks in the rock further down too! :thumbsup:
Rep given.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

coming up to the top of a long gradual climb......get to go down next!!!


----------



## duderidesabike (May 11, 2008)

Off work, 8 miles, 1300ft gain, 0 other trail users = perfection. Just make sure you make that turn.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

"Through the wires"


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

MTBNate said:


> A ride with along the _Rio Grande Bosque _on a cool Fall day in ABQ, NM.
> 
> So jealous..black and white look so good together.


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

Some days are better than others...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

There be monsters (with claws) lurking on my trails...


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

marpilli said:


> There be monsters (with claws) lurking on my trails...


Damn, I thought goat heads and cactus pricks were bad enough!


----------



## yrgmaailm (May 29, 2012)

Encountered somebody's eco-home in the forests.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Cobretti said:


> I've got ya covered if you ever make it back to R.I. Spare bike, tons of trails, etc.
> 
> A recently discovered roll


Cobretti: Nice! Is that Arcadia?


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

problematiks said:


> Riding down some Alpine Slickrock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, that is one sustained steep pitch.
Ski area? If not, it would be sweet rippin'.
Great pic - thx 4 sharing.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

JSumner13 said:


> Cobretti: Nice! Is that Arcadia?


Thanks, it's secret stash in Albion R.I.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

yrgmaailm said:


> Encountered somebody's eco-home in the forests.


Cool pic. Once you leave there, are you heading over the Misty Mountains to Mordor?


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

muddblood said:


> Oh man, I'D LOVE to get back to the ol' stompin ground and ride the trails there!!! I lived there from like 86-91 (I think) and I knew of NO trails...of course I was l like 14 when I bought my first mtn bike there. I was more of a beach bum then.
> 
> And a spare bike would cut down on travel expenses!! Same goes for you if you ever make it out to CO!!!


I stayed in Avon for about 5 months a few years ago. Oh man, the climb up to near the top of the ski area. Took months before I could climb 2k+ feet without stopping. Didn't have time to go on many epic rides unfortunately. I have a place to stay there if I ever make it back though.

I'm up in the northeast corner. Backup bike is an 05 epic size medium.

Only about a mile from my house, I practically rode right by this one for years, never knew it was there. The Blackstone River did a nice job of carving this one out over I don't know, a few thousand years or so?


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

It actually wasn't too difficult to control speed going down even though limestone has nowhere near the grip of sandstone.
As for the cracks, the only potentially dangerous one was the first with a more that 0.5 m gap (2 ft or so) but I spotted a big rock that spanned across it so I went over there instead of face grinding across the rest of the slope 

@Flyin W: Not a ski area, just a random place on our way over the mountains this weekend.

Marko


----------



## banik (Mar 13, 2012)

yrgmaailm said:


> Encountered somebody's eco-home in the forests.


Thats great !!!


----------



## Doe Boy (Jul 23, 2012)

Almost ran over a Tarantula coming down a trail. First time seeing one.


----------



## chiave04 (Nov 20, 2009)

last summer ride in the Alps :sad:


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

We did have to earn a few of our descents the hard way this weekend, though.









Marko


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Mid 80's without a cloud in the sky!









Edited: Don't know why the other photo was so blurry...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

September's late afternoon sunlight- nothing else like it.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

*Alpine colors, Georgia pass*


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Turn around point this morning, was a fun and vigorous ride!!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*Wet.**










_*We'll take all the rain we can get here in Albuquerque, NM since we average 6-8 inches per year._


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Today's lunch special: hot shredded trail (now with all-natural smoke flavoring).


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I did a reccy on foot in the Bimberi Wilderness in the Northern Australian Alps, to see if it was possible to bring my bike with an Extrawheel trailer down one of the big spurs. It was a bit of a fools errand ... but worth the trouble. The views were good.

The image isn't coming up on MTBR. This is the image on Photobucket ... zhgd.jpg picture by WildWassa - Photobucket

Warren.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Caution? Faster!


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Not my latest, but the best from last week. The stairway to heaven:


----------



## jrogs (Sep 2, 2012)

Stopped to get this picture. Honest it had nothing to do with the climb to get here.


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

My wife and her new replacement bike.
Thats her "stop taking pictures im going to get mad" face...


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

Stopped at the peak to take a pic.


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

two thumbs up



huntermos said:


> Not my latest, but the best from last week. The stairway to heaven:


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

GoPro grab from ride at J P Brindley park in Houston


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Happily paid the photographer for this pic. My first race.










came in 17 of 21 (one dnf), 40-49 masters. didnt wreck, didnt break anything.

just started riding mtb in april, too. i got the bug


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Looking good Big T.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

falling


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Taking another sip of the 29'er kool-aid. Still not sure if I like the taste.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

sgltrak said:


> Taking another sip of the 29'er kool-aid. Still not sure if I like the taste.


It's more like beer when you were 17 years old - the taste will definitely get better IMHO


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

I am so proud of her, she gave it her all (last race for the season), and she's smiling :thumbsup: (the most important part)


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Rode my a** off at Alafia today. Great ride.


----------



## Handles (Apr 25, 2010)

Watching for whales


----------



## The Doty (Nov 15, 2011)

Fall in Utah..


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Fall colors in Colorado*










Self Portrait - Telluride, CO


----------



## HoboBob5 (Mar 13, 2012)

Exploring some trails in my new town...


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Tired.


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

*I can see for miles and miles and miles and miles......*


----------



## accutrax (Mar 22, 2008)

Handles said:


> View attachment 724182
> 
> 
> Watching for whales


fantastic !!
please..where is that..?


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

*Solo OTB, old blowdown with limb spikes, blood, 7 mile ride out, stitches.*










If I can get this fixed in time I'll be back out next weekend!


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

wheee


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

HoboBob5 said:


> Exploring some trails in my new town...


Thus should be renamed "don't care about my stanchions", lol.

Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Not a ride, but I was out on a brand new trail doing some tree trimming (and post hole digging, and raking).


----------



## EddieG (Sep 16, 2012)

*My mid life crises*

So I went riding in Colorado with family this summer. My wife and i rented bikes to keep up with the pro's on some trails up at Winter Park.We had such a great time when we returned home we started looking at bikes. I test rode quite a few bikes but just fell in love with the Epic by specialized. I bought the Demo bike they were selling. My wife got the Carve. Been out on a 10 mile single track loop last weekend and just finished 7 mile fire road today.I can see this is becoming a little addictive. Could be worse things i guess.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*A riding buddy on Albuquerque South Foothills (FOOville Area) this cool 45 deg morning.
*


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Doug_J said:


> If I can get this fixed in time I'll be back out next weekend!


Could you still spin the wheel on that thing? A ride home on something like that could of been an interesting experience.


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

Millfox said:


> Could you still spin the wheel on that thing? A ride home on something like that could of been an interesting experience.


Yes you could. I was seven or so miles from my Jeep when that happened! Not sure if it would have cleared the support on a conventional fork, but it didn't even rub on the lefty. It had a rather unique feel to it and rode the downhill part of the ride out slowly for obvious reasons. 

It was interesting. At very low speed it had quite a bit of feedback to the bars, a bit faster and it kinda went away. I had to force myself to go slow in case it gave up the fight, didn't want to fly over the bars again...


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Washingtony


Rollin by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## artthurrr (Sep 16, 2012)

hello all.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Kyle509 said:


> Washingtony
> 
> 
> Rollin by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTT! :thumbsup: Where's it located?


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Took this with my phone this morning at the first clearing I came to just after sunrise. 









By the time I completed the 8 mile loop this morning I had seen 20-some deer (a couple of NICE bucks), one baby racoon, and broke up one **** fight by riding by a little too close.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

My backup mountain bike trying to look cool.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Good ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

*Fowl Play*

Pre-ride walk and saw this bird that caught my attention - not real sure what kind it is. From like 4 rides ago (too busy riding to upload pics!).


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

*2012 Ferrari 458 Italia*

Most exciting pic I'll probably post for a while. I was behind this on the way to a ride. REALLY need to hear this thing!!!!!


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

*CO Sunset - Like We NEVER See Those*

Sunset after a ride around the neighborhood.


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

*I Wake Up to This EVERY Morning*

View from about 16 miles east of my house, but the view is the same.


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

*Sea of Sunflowers*

I've been meaning to post this for awhile, but just now getting around to it. Besides, I owe the forum a few pics anyway. Seriously a SEA of sunflowers, a good 50 acres just 3 miles east of my house...wasn't there early this year!!


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

muddblood said:


> Pre-ride walk and saw this bird that caught my attention - not real sure what kind it is. From like 4 rides ago (too busy riding to upload pics!).


heron by the looks of it.... nice pic


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

sadly the sign says :nono:, still had a great ride though


----------



## Icey101 (Jan 15, 2012)

That sign doesn't mean you can only wheelie the trail?


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

early Spring


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

My last ride through this passage along the Arizona Trail.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

*today's trail*

Mondays are great days to ride, nobody's out. Of course, it helps if you're on a trail where you don't normally see people anyway


----------



## chiave04 (Nov 20, 2009)

sometimes it's good to take a wrong turn


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

My old dog ('94 Karakoram) that's learned a few new tricks.


----------



## Fudloe (Aug 14, 2012)

*First ride in 15 years.*


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

This past Saturday was a great day to be out riding. 20 miles of Pisgah trails, 4,000 feet of climbing and this was one of the many payoffs.

The top Black Mountain overlooking Looking Glass Rock


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

Had a tough time clearing this uphill rock garden today.


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

About 80 years ago, people used to live out here...and they didn't even have nobby tires.


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

*Bear Creek St Park, Morrison CO*

Just a couple pics of the moon and sunset from tonight's ride.


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

spencerfrater1 said:


> heron by the looks of it.... nice pic


No I wasn't on drugs...I swear. I took the pic to prove the bird was really there!! No, just kidding, thanks. (last post had TWO pics so I am safe...MUHAHAHAHA!!)


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

It was a long but thorny ride....and no this truck didn't chase me the whole ride.(DUEL)


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

jhazard said:


> Self Portrait - Telluride, CO


wow, gorgeous! Link me to a high res? or email maybe? PM me if needed :thumbsup:


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Excuse me, coming through!


----------



## ridealot (Oct 27, 2006)

My 10yr old and myself from our last trip 








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

ridealot said:


> My 10yr old and myself from our last trip
> View attachment 725197
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Awesome!

In the same vein: My 3 year old enjoying his first taste of singletrack on his Strider. Sorry for the blurry pic.


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

Cobretti said:


> I stayed in Avon for about 5 months a few years ago. Oh man, the climb up to near the top of the ski area. Took months before I could climb 2k+ feet without stopping. Didn't have time to go on many epic rides unfortunately. I have a place to stay there if I ever make it back though.
> 
> I'm up in the northeast corner. Backup bike is an 05 epic size medium.
> 
> Only about a mile from my house, I practically rode right by this one for years, never knew it was there. The Blackstone River did a nice job of carving this one out over I don't know, a few thousand years or so?


I STILL have issues climbing 2k feet, especially on my Santa Cruz Bullit! It's gonna be awhile before I can go ANYWHERE to ride. Medium frame would be like me riding a kids bike...I am 6'5"!!! Next time you're out this way, let me know and we'll go ride!


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

natzx7 said:


> Cool pic. Once you leave there, are you heading over the Misty Mountains to Mordor?


Shoot, forget the hobbit dwelling..what kind of bike is that? triple top tube and a center stand???


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

big terry said:


> Happily paid the photographer for this pic. My first race.
> 
> came in 17 of 21 (one dnf), 40-49 masters. didnt wreck, didnt break anything.
> 
> just started riding mtb in april, too. i got the bug


Mountain biking is quite addictive!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

My last fall on a very technical downhill


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Going down

Going Down by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## The Doty (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

The Doty said:


>


Good pic! I have a similar shot. It would be cool to have a thread made up of everyone's photos taken at that spot over the years and see how many different folks have taken pics in the same spot.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice fall ride in the Rockies last weekend!


----------



## banik (Mar 13, 2012)

The Doty said:


>


:yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

Great photo...


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Sometimes you feel really dwarfed by the mountains around you...










Marko


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

My son loving the new SS at Berry College...

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Doty (Nov 15, 2011)

banik said:


> :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> Great photo...


Thanks! Sorry if it's a repeat, but my cousin's willingness to go that far out (where I wouldn't dare go) made for a cool shot.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> Good pic! I have a similar shot. It would be cool to have a thread made up of everyone's photos taken at that spot over the years and see how many different folks have taken pics in the same spot.



Morgan on the ledge by fnagrom, on Flickr

Can't wait to go back.

Morgan


----------



## Scatman (Sep 20, 2012)

*Aspens*

40 on my 40th.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Long lunch


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

Shhhhhhhaaaaaaaarrrre the trail y'all! 

No hissing or pissing about it


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

CEB said:


> Shhhhhhhaaaaaaaarrrre the trail y'all!
> 
> No hissing or pissing about it


Hey Mr. CEB,

I'd have to clean my drawers if that happened to me!

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice ride today.


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

So obviously not a very good or jaw dropping photo. But I think white squirrel out in the woods is pretty cool.


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

*Too tired...*

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=4190910284760&set=t.1357831195&type=3&theater


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

*I'm not thinking of the view, I'm thinking of the ice cream place at the far end of the lake!*








_Warnscale Beck to Buttermere, Cumbria, England._


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

This morning's ride around the Doña Ana Mts (Las Cruces, NM)

Got to the trailhead early:









Up in them thar hills SS style:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Nuts.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Took me a second to figure out what the problem was then I saw that strangely placed no biking sign. Nuts is right!


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

evasive said:


> Nuts.


Looks like a fine cycling trail to me..... whats with the sign being out of line of sight? Maybe its for the squirrels on bikes!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Dunno- I didn't see it at first, since it's not very obvious. According to the guide book I was using, it's a fun, rowdy descent. I'm not sure whether the book is outdated or if they missed the sign, too.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

iPanorama'd at the bench.

link to larger pic: TOC_stage2 :: the_bench_4096_zps9c77242b.jpg picture by urabus - Photobucket


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

My new 2013 Stumpy's maiden voyage...


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Out riding then it happened. Rule #5 and #9!






Rain from Nobrunch on Vimeo.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Hutch3637 said:


> Out riding then it happened. Rule #5 and #9!


What happened at the end of that? Looks like you got abducted by aliens...


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Mtn-Rider said:


> What happened at the end of that? Looks like you got abducted by aliens...


:lol: I couldn't turn the video reorder off and the phone has a really bright shooting light built into it for filming when it's dark out. I swear it wasn't aliens.


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

*Too tired to go up...*

https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r156/promethieus2006/7_zps19b84f4f.jpg

how can i post pics?


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

D45yth said:


> *I'm not thinking of the view, I'm thinking of the ice cream place at the far end of the lake!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ice ceam rides are the BEST!!! wish i could do yours looks lovely!


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

larryarroyo said:


> https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r156/promethieus2006/7_zps19b84f4f.jpg
> 
> how can i post pics?


While you're composing your post, click on







and paste your link.

If you want to do it manually, add







at the end.


----------



## Rizob (Apr 3, 2005)

*Sunny Autumn day on the Surrey Hills*


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Time passages...


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

First time in exactly 3 months


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Riding in the Dona Ana Mts with the majestic Organ Mts in the background
_(Las Cruces, NM)_


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

*Fun:*


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

^ the above picture made me check to see if half my handlebar came close to matching the length of my frame's top tube, or at least reach the tip of my saddle (it didn't), and made me go get a glass of OJ.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

LOL! It's 750mm wide, and perfect for me (6'5").


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

It's not mountain biking unless you pushing, right?


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

I need some space


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

Now I know why they have the minimum insertion mark on the seat post :thumbsup:

Obviously you are very tall!



brunomu said:


> I need some space


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Some big 'shrooms on this trail....(sorry, terrible phone picture quality)


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

A "room" with a view... 









...snack break.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

evasive said:


> Nuts.


WTF, no white bikes on that trail? That's racist....good thing my bikes grey!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Rollin' !!! Great ride today.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

ghglenn said:


> A "room" with a view...
> 
> ...snack break.


McNally?


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)

The day was perfect.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Went for a shakedown ride with my kid on his brand new scratch-built 29er.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

jkirkpatri said:


> McNally?


Yes, on Thursday. Was nice day to ride with the Mrs.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Loaner bike took a hit today, that rock just jumped out...


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

The guys took me down the double black diamond trail.....it was interesting to say the least. lots of flailing. (STAB trails, VT)


----------



## Tmandmc (Aug 9, 2012)

Got to the coast today.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

7something miles uphill battle


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

toingtoing said:


> 7something miles uphill battle
> 
> Is that Nordoff? I WANNA GO.... Let ride this. Bring my bike to the Conejo Valley Oct 4-7.
> 
> Lets ride this on Sunday, Oct 7th!


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

Beware of Snakes


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

Black Rock Mill at the intersection of the Schaeffer Farms and Seneca Ridge Trails in Maryland = 22 miles of singletrack goodness.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

it was a learning experience


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

CEB said:


> toingtoing said:
> 
> 
> > 7something miles uphill battle
> ...


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Riding with 25+ of mostly new friends at the OTE Afterbike ride and BBQ - Little Creek Mesa - Hurricane, UT.


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

It was a misty morning.










Marko


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

Awesome shot! Where is that?


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

*today*

Fall colors were in full effect today. It was a great day to get out. Saw zero people on a 4 hour ride. That's good stuff.


----------



## ResidentRider (Sep 11, 2012)

Sunday was as good as they come. Pinebrook area PC, UT.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

A random GoPro almost tilt-shift in Squamish, BC.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

PBR Trail, Fruita:


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Tmandmc said:


> Got to the coast today.


whoa, is that a lopped off stem being used as a spacer?


----------



## John479 (Sep 25, 2012)

Refreshing to be able to ride again.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## Tmandmc (Aug 9, 2012)

ranier said:


> whoa, is that a lopped off stem being used as a spacer?


Nah, this is more of a commuting around bike so it has a stem riser on it for a more upright position. That would be....pretty innovative/dangerous. They usually go together fairly easily.


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Mr Cup (May 31, 2011)

Followed an old railroad track. Unfortunately the bridge was gone.


----------



## Backwoodsguy (Aug 29, 2010)

*Big South Fork*

BSF on the TN side last weekend, nicest riding day this year. Also saw the biggest rattle sanke in my life and it was moving parallel to the trail.


----------



## s-wooooooo (Apr 7, 2008)

Crappy cellphone pic of my bike on a great trail.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm positive my former riding buddy, Brian, was out on the single track this evening.

RIP buddy, RIP.


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

Picked up my girl's new Marlin today and went on her first ride ever, which ended up being 17 miles on/off road. It was a lot of fun and she did awesome.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

kerryn said:


> It's not mountain biking unless you pushing, right?


or carrying, we were at approx 2500 metres, the ride down the other side was awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

fall is my favorite week of the year :thumbsup:

Sj


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

NicoleB28 said:


> The guys took me down the double black diamond trail.....it was interesting to say the least. lots of flailing. (STAB trails, VT)


Nice!

Going to be up to the STAB trails, Millstone, and N. Conway area Oct. 4th -6th. Looking forward to checking that stuff out! Sunday River the 7th and 8th.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

think we might be above the tree line?


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Finally got up this. Required a lot of body English. :thumbsup:


----------



## Suffikins (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice and quiet.


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

some Zen time


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

*shuttle train*

chuga chuga










choo choo


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

A sweet trail just out my front door!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

scrublover said:


> Nice!
> 
> Going to be up to the STAB trails, Millstone, and N. Conway area Oct. 4th -6th. Looking forward to checking that stuff out! Sunday River the 7th and 8th.


you'll love millstone! STAB has a bit more flow, but still a decent amount of challenge, on the harder trails anyway. i hear Sunday river is nuts. One girl told me, that what they consider "intermediate" is more like expert.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

NicoleB28 said:


> you'll love millstone! STAB has a bit more flow, but still a decent amount of challenge, on the harder trails anyway. i hear Sunday river is nuts. One girl told me, that* what they consider "intermediate" is more like expert.*


That makes me feel kinda funny, like when I used to climb the rope in gym class.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Stuffikins: That pic is awesome. I want to ride down that trail so bad


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*So, you can get loose on a 29er*

 PBR - Fruita


----------



## Julianne482 (Sep 28, 2012)

Refreshing to be able to ride again.


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

First clipless ride the other day...
The screw to the cleat snapped and made it nearly imposable to remove my foot from the pedal. Took a good fall. This is my inner arm, my chest has something similar.
At least the swelling and most of the dark bruise is gone!!!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Sun is setting a little earlier in the evening here in NC


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

A very orange fork.


----------



## subydoo (Feb 17, 2005)

*Last Night*

Conehead!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Fall Colors, Telluride:


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

A little classic PA root passion from this morning...


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

These bikes are a lot of fun but they don't last long.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

No shuttle for this trail, had to earn my downhill today.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Saw this Equine on a ride today...


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Seems like there is always some
ass on the trail.


----------



## hags707 (Apr 22, 2010)

Squirrels eye view


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

John Kuhl said:


> Seems like there is always some
> ass on the trail.


Yeah, we were joking about that afterward...


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Saturday morning at Graham...










SPP


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Saw this Equine on a ride today...


That'll do Donkeh!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Not from my last ride (ride before last), but loving my iPhone5.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*off topic*

best beer drunk in Maine


----------



## Specialized Education (Sep 1, 2011)

One word: Dope


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice day today


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

enjoyed great ride today. some trails are soft just like carpet...


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Penmachno*

Snowdonia MTB Bliss from Dolan Eryri: Really Out There


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Headquarters/Browns Landing in southeastern Wyoming this afternoon!


----------



## 2000Z3M (Aug 14, 2006)

MUD!!! 1st rain in months, got 6 inches in 48 hours


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Fromt the aptly named Gold Rush trail in Telluride...*


----------



## JR11 (Sep 21, 2012)

Smooth, rolling, damp...perfect


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Trans Provence, waiting before the hectic..


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

The Gut trail, St. John's Newfoundland. Fun and/or sketchy descent to come!


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Beat the rain.


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

My first real chunk (almost cleaned it).


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

^Redwing's Memorial Park, Mn?


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

the-one1 said:


> ^Redwing's Memorial Park, Mn?


Yep, good eye. It was my first time there, and now I wish I had gone sooner. A fantastic mix of technical and flowy. Some of it's still way over my head, but I'd be disappointed if it weren't.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Swoopy

Nemesis by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Julian Alps, western Slovenia, Europe.A place I'm proud to call home 

Marko


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

Perfect riding conditions! Leaves in the back are _just_ starting to turn...


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

"Yes honey, it is WTF in the morning, and yes, this is worth getting up to ride for." :thumbsup:


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Well worth the 160 mile trek.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

"Just as it should be"


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Best part of riding at dusk:


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

Kyle509, fantastic pic :thumbsup:


----------



## hags707 (Apr 22, 2010)

Can you tell which bike is a rental?


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Yup, it's flat.


----------



## rpinata (Jan 29, 2009)

Nfh, abq


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

rpinata said:


> Nfh, abq


Nice touch with the cast:thumbsup:


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

"Red skies at night, red skies at night...Oh oh, oh oh, oh oh oh, oh..." The Fixx


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

Ahhh, my hidden treasure..


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Dolen Machno*

Wet wet wet :smallviolin:


----------



## Kimchirider (Jun 26, 2009)

*Rice-a-roadie*

What psi do you recommend for riding rice?


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

A typical day off at home: move dirt, cut beetle kill, move beetle kill into place for tranny's and berms, move more dirt...RIDE!


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Fall color moving into AZ high country. lnner Basin near Flagstaff.

From CrAzY 90


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

Sh*tty!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

oh god hate that! especially when it flings back up at ya.


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

ghglenn said:


> Sh*tty!


Hey, the thread says no complaining.


>


Oh, never mind then.


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

*Rcst 9/30/12*

Rattling Creek, PA 9/30/12


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

nemebean said:


> Hey, the thread says no complaining.


Don't get it twisted...I am one to accept that poop does happen. :thumbsup:


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Milwaukee river trails. This picture was taken about five minutes before a mugging attempt on me...it was unreal.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

dropping into the fog...


----------



## HEFFAY (Aug 3, 2010)

moonraker said:


> Rattling Creek, PA 9/30/12


love the color!


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Kimchirider said:


> What psi do you recommend for riding rice?


I must ask why the path is covered with rice; to dry it?


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

movin on up, to the east side, to a deeluxe apartment, in the skyhiyyy


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

aperzigian said:


> Milwaukee river trails. This picture was taken about five minutes before a mugging attempt on me...it was unreal.


Yikes! Guess my wife and I will be more careful next time we're up there...wow.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

shekky said:


> dropping into the fog...


I always see pictures of this guy's bike. Those brakes are amazing. Anyone know if they still make them in that ridiculous color? It makes for an amazing combination with that blue.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

WKD-RDR said:


> movin on up, to the east side, to a deeluxe apartment, in the skyhiyyy


Photoshopped tilt-shift?


----------



## hags707 (Apr 22, 2010)

Follow the yellow leaf road


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

WKD-RDR said:


> movin on up, to the east side, to a deeluxe apartment, in the skyhiyyy


legoland?


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Map204 said:


> I always see pictures of this guy's bike. Those brakes are amazing. Anyone know if they still make them in that ridiculous color? It makes for an amazing combination with that blue.


 Close enough?

Clarks Cycle Systems


----------



## AntiPavement (Mar 23, 2012)

WKD-RDR said:


> movin on up, to the east side, to a deeluxe apartment, in the skyhiyyy
> 
> Looks like a model you would see at a museum or maybe Beetlejuice is running around out there somewhere.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Yello + green = happiness









Mojo HD 650b does Middlesex Fells


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Locals cheering me on at my neighborhood XC trail.

Sent from my Android!


----------



## Paladin54 (Nov 18, 2010)

Fall is beautiful time to ride.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

nuclear_powered said:


> Photoshopped tilt-shift?


Nah, man. It's a Diorama.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

*first snow*

First snow of the season = best dirt in a loooong time.


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

Yesterday's ride before the snow. Epically beautiful:


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Indian Summer.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Feeling STABby.


----------



## banik (Mar 13, 2012)

shekky said:


> dropping into the fog...


Thats nice...


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

"Motorcycle Trail" at Graham Hills this morning ...










SPP


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

@ Julio Monagas Park


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

photoshop:



hags707 said:


> Follow the yellow leaf road
> View attachment 728378


without photoshop:


----------



## linken711 (Sep 21, 2012)

4km uphill with 3kms of ST-reward


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

hags707 said:


> Follow the yellow leaf road
> View attachment 728378


Pics are gettin' Fancy!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Riding along while on holiday and this person has a slide from their house straight into the river! :thumbsup:


----------



## bunk216 (Jul 28, 2012)

Last weekend in Brianhead, UT on the Bunker Creek trial.


----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)

Flat Creek Crossing


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

Wheeeee!


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

bunk216 said:


> Last weekend in Brianhead, UT on the Bunker Creek trial.


I have the feeling that somebody doesn't want to show us his face. BTW what is the frame you're riding?


----------



## Bludshroom (Oct 6, 2012)

Airport view


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*old brewery of Portsmouth NH*

my gift from the USA !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tahoeyeti (Oct 19, 2003)

Millfox said:


> I have the feeling that somebody doesn't want to show us his face. BTW what is the frame you're riding?


That looks like a Mountain Cycle Shockwave


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

scrublover said:


> Feeling STABby.
> [/IMG]


i remember that spot!!! i hope you had a blast. i sure did.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Playing with the camera timer and enjoying the awesome fall weather on the back yard trails.


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

take a kid mountain biking day


----------



## mrenteria342 (Jul 26, 2012)

Beautiful cali lol


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Between a rain and a storm


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Map204 said:


> I always see pictures of this guy's bike. Those brakes are amazing. Anyone know if they still make them in that ridiculous color? It makes for an amazing combination with that blue.


the bike is the 2011 25th anniversary marin pine mountain 29'er. the brakes i think were made especially for the bike; they're avid elixirs and they make a LOT OF NOISE.

my marin also came with absolutely dreadful neon yellow decals on the fork and wheels which i removed on the first day...

hutch, i dropped off of MTBR to let a poop-storm blow over--some people around here aren't very nice and i wasn't very nice in return.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

tomk96 said:


> take a kid mountain biking day


Oct.6=TakeAKidMountainBikingDay, Lil'One's too small, so Oct.7=TakeAKidTraileringDay?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Happy place.


----------



## bunk216 (Jul 28, 2012)

tahoeyeti said:


> That looks like a Mountain Cycle Shockwave


That it.


----------



## Ride Red 31b (Jul 2, 2012)

Awesome thread 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Color!!


----------



## mrstranger (Apr 4, 2012)

Big group = Big fun


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

You've cut the left guy out. He's gonna feel sad later


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Sunny and single

IMGP1139 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Smooth...


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

Dark and moody to sunny and cheerful, all in the same ride.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*quiet sunday afternoon*

choose a clean trail near the city


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

If there's no whining I guess I'll be quiet


----------



## Vittetoe761 (Sep 24, 2012)

I got my first race win yesterday...and it was only on my 2nd attempt! Cat 3 Open at the Mullet Fall Classic in Indianola, IA. (would post the podium pic, but I don't have my 10 posts yet...)


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*King, for a moment...*

Looking down over my Kingdom while on a local workout loop ride. I figure, I can be King, if only for moment or two right?

Crescenta Valley, CA.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

The aspens in the _Sangre de Cristo Mts_ above Santa Fe, NM yesterday.


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

tomk96 said:


> take a kid mountain biking day


Where is this??? I NEED some of these in CO!!


----------



## AntiPavement (Mar 23, 2012)

muddblood said:


> Where is this??? I NEED some of these in CO!!


Just missed it, but I guess you could find out some more info on upcoming ones.

http://forums.mtbr.com/colorado-fro...96-rescheduled-sunday-october-7th-817083.html


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

AntiPavement said:


> Just missed it, but I guess you could find out some more info on upcoming ones.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/colorado-fro...96-rescheduled-sunday-october-7th-817083.html


CRAP!!! My kids would have KILLED to be there!! I ride there ALL THE TIME!!!! I'll keep my eye out for other events like this (pics coming tonight - of the kiddos no less!).


----------



## ayayron (Apr 11, 2011)

these are hilarious


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

tahoeyeti said:


> That looks like a Mountain Cycle Shockwave


Thanks a lot mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

It was a little muddy out.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

A nice switchback climb...


----------



## kreal (Mar 6, 2007)

First-time commitment:


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

*"Ramping" up the kiddos for trails next year*

Found this little platform in a near by construction zone dumpster, hauled it home, and the kids (and I) are having a blast on it...hoping to get them a tad bit of experience as to what to expect on the trail.


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Came across a massive perenti on the track. It ran off, but got a nice shot of the bike resting.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Mon. after work


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

My wife on sundays ride


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

rockin out


----------



## Bumer (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## erosive (May 15, 2009)

Whistlin' a happy tune...


----------



## Kimchirider (Jun 26, 2009)

okie_calvin said:


> I must ask why the path is covered with rice; to dry it?


Yes. They use the roads to dry the rice and other farm products before sacking it up for winter.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Behind the scenes, pull strings like Gepetto.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*ABQ North Foothills*


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Jaysop said:


> It was a little muddy out.
> View attachment 729226


Just a little muddy out.


----------



## y0chang (Oct 10, 2012)

WKD-RDR said:


> rockin out


inspiring ride, photog in me says great black and white processing too


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

This is something that scared me recently.


----------



## LSV2NV (Oct 8, 2012)

Wickeddddd^


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*>>Click pic for moar....<<*


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

MTBNate said:


> Click pic for moar....


gorgeous, absolutely awesome... :thumbsup:


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

f1rst 1 said:


> gorgeous, absolutely awesome... :thumbsup:


Thanks... the iPhone 4S camera is pretty good for most shots


----------



## FullyTorque (Jun 13, 2012)

*I like turtles!*

Had to bunny hop over this little guy, his dad got angry so I just rode off...


----------



## wvmtb (Jan 16, 2004)

Snowy & cold 6+hr ride on the beautiful North Fork Mtn Trail in West Virginia on Columbus Day


----------



## chiave04 (Nov 20, 2009)

last sunday ride was a road bike test day ride..but...
i wish i would ride this one... new Pinarello Dogma XC! :eekster:


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

^^^ Agree, that it's a tres chic steed with the funkiest seatstays ever.. 
But, it's just plain wrong for this thread since you didn't ride her, and I smell whine.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Beautiful 10.5 mile Fall lunch ride today around Bear Creek Lake Park...life is good!









Sent from my Android - because Carrier Pigeons are slow!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

From this morning's ride.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Good things are around the corner:


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Scenic.


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

*Oh deer!!*

Nice view of the ci....oh!!! Deer. Not as exciting as a bear or crocdile, but take what you can get, right?


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

For some stupid reason, I thought this would be a good idea.. 4+ hrs, 3,200' of climbing.. at least I got to roll out of my garage on my bike and thus, end up there.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

^^^ Crikey - you live at quite an altitude!

Did you try riding at sea level? - it should feel like you strapped on a turbocharger...:thumbsup:


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice reward for all the climbing.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

1. do dishes, clean kitchen.
2. mow lawn, rake.
3. run dog, tire her out.
4. ride.


----------



## JFryauff (Oct 28, 2005)

Marshmallow Farming


----------



## Trout Bum (May 8, 2012)

Aliso Wood Canyon


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

WKD-RDR said:


> Nah, man. It's a Diorama.


Ha! Nice.

It will forever boggle my mind how such a simple effect can fool the brain like that - even when you know what's behind it.

Nice shot, by the way.


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Rincón, Puerto Rico


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Wild Fennel


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

29ers... pfffft! I got a 99er!


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## yourideit (Jan 18, 2009)

Solo on St. Helens


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Beautiful day to get back in the saddle after 5 weeks of healing:thumbsup:


----------



## Bikebarian (Jun 12, 2011)

Scrubby, your picture... it looks blurry.




Dear God I am sorry.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

First night ride.


----------



## Significant Otter (Aug 13, 2010)

Whoops ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the days are getting a little shorter...


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Fall in Michigan


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Great fall ride.


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

perfect biking weather, and the trails are great!


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

CHOO CHOO! @ Fullerton loop.


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

IstongKowldPaRin said:


> perfect biking weather, and the trails are great!


Pinoy?


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

New toys are always fun (secondhand frame). Nicolai Helius AM


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Went shopping for milk, bread, habaneros and swedish coffee earlier on today. No reason at all to take a short route so I didn't.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

not ready to step out of the vehicle


----------



## Sleevem1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice rip this morning through some hardwood in Eastern Ontario


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

:thumbsup:Arkansas singletrack in Fall...


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Firetrail due to the wet weather over the past few days, but it was about as good as firetrail gets! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

My bike smiling for the camera.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dialing in the new (to me) hard tail this evening. Trying to get used to big wheels.


----------



## troycad (Dec 23, 2009)

Butter smooth trails + perfect fall temperatures = smiles and wheelies in the woods


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

Afternoon roll on the Deschutes River Trail


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

*Can you spot the trail?*


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

Best I can figure, but there looks like a tree in the way?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

First ride on that bike in more than 4 months, and chilly weather.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

GhostRing said:


> Best I can figure, but there looks like a tree in the way?


Trail goes between the two trees that my front tire is pointing towards.


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

Chilly, but ready to roll...


----------



## cbell3186 (Jul 2, 2009)

'Off season improvements'


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Finally conquered this climb. Pretty happy I can run Gatorback with no dabs!


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

santos land bridge, part of my 40 mile Saturday


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Getting some air on my local trail.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

fun, legal singletrack in eucalyptus forest near the city of san francisco's highest points...


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

2ridealot said:


> santos land bridge, part of my 40 mile Saturday


Nice. I've got to get up there someday. That land bridge looks cool.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

My better half gettin the better of her trail nemesis


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

Finally back on the bike after being out since June with a Grade 3 Sprained Ankle.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

wish I had stones like hucking kitty

Sj


----------



## cskyle (Sep 9, 2012)

Last Saturday's snowy ride.


----------



## cskyle (Sep 9, 2012)

Same trail today. (Anybody spot the deer?)


----------



## bfletch1310 (Sep 5, 2012)

I crashed and it was great!!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

The quicker I push up the sooner it's over!


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

natzx7 said:


> Nice. I've got to get up there someday. That land bridge looks cool.


Yes, you do need to get up there!

Almost 80 miles of goodness 

ps. nice work cleaning that climb on gatorback :thumbsup:


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

62km + 4 falls + 2 scrapes + 1 broken chain = one hell of a MocoEpic!


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Skinny tires offroad are interesting...


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Beer-Break at mile 17 after 2300' of climbing


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Chasing the failing light back to the car. Only a 700ft downhill and a 700ft climb to go.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Here, there be beavers.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

What'd I win?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*some friends are comin*

colours of fall , many mushroom ( no good to eat )


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

it was very muddy sunday...


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

*Quarry Ridge - Madison, Wisconsin*

Gotta love the fall days...


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

jkirkpatri said:


> What'd I win?


I don't see any deer anywhere...


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Trust me - it's there .


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

jkirkpatri said:


> Here, there be beavers.


Oh no.. let's not get into THAT again!









I experienced some moisture on the trail. A downhill otb. Cuts and bruises. A blown tire. A great success! It all took about an hour and a half.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*I trust you.*

Here maybe - staring right at you.



jkirkpatri said:


> Trust me - it's there .


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

jkirkpatri said:


> Here, there be beavers.


Wow I thought they only took down full size trees in cartoons!!


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

bedwards1000 said:


> Here maybe - staring right at you.


Hmm.. smells like seven layers...


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

I think we need CSKYLE to give us a ruling!


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Found it. Now stop arguing about it.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

What a view!


----------



## JFryauff (Oct 28, 2005)

Sea of pumpkins.


----------



## JFryauff (Oct 28, 2005)

Hidden singletrack.


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

cbell3186 said:


> 'Off season improvements'


I wanna try this.....


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Saturday ride @ Humacao, Puerto Rico


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't know him, but like his style........


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

Not TODAY, per se, but recent...


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

He's in a big hurry to go "throw rocks in da water"


----------



## mch4970 (Oct 16, 2012)

*First Ride in 8yrs...*

...and can still catch a little air


----------



## pedalwrench (Oct 9, 2005)

*Fall*

Fall










Love the colors, good time to ride? or best time to ride? :thumbsup:


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Deleted double post


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

fancy pants


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

NicoleB28 said:


> fancy pants


Like the pants :thumbsup:


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

The snow is starting to stick over 10,000'. Slick on bridges, too.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> fancy pants


Fancy pants are fancy. You got a new bike?


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*Sunset Ride*
ABQ, NM


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

i think im lost


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

StiHacka said:


> Fancy pants are fancy. You got a new bike?


I....I....I have a problem 
at least i wont have to rape the speedfox any longer. it can go back and be a race bike like it was meant to, for some lucky chap (or chapette)


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice fall evening ride tonight...









Sent from my Android - because Carrier Pigeons are slow!


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> I....I....I have a problem
> at least i wont have to rape the speedfox any longer. it can go back and be a race bike like it was meant to, for some lucky chap (or chapette)


Congrats, looking good! :thumbsup:

Fall Bells'n'Whistles in Fells


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

ignazjr said:


> The snow is starting to stick over 10,000'. Slick on bridges, too.


So Dave, I'm assuming that is not an intentional "parking" of the bike for the photo?


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Moab is really just 8 miles away, LOL!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ nice to see the ladies venture out of the women's lounge


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> ^ nice to see the ladies venture out of the women's lounge


Honestly, there's never too many threads in there that interest me, haha.

OK, I just have to post this photo, even with my silly sad face I'm making. Definitely not whining, I now have a souvenir scar in the making thanks to Moab! So much cooler than collecting tee shirts or thimbles


----------



## ubergeek (Oct 1, 2012)

with the kids....


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Sunday fun on twister


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Another Option.....*



sooshee said:


> Honestly, there's never too many threads in there that interest me, haha.
> 
> OK, I just have to post this photo, even with my silly sad face I'm making. Definitely not whining, I now have a souvenir scar in the making thanks to Moab! So much cooler than collecting tee shirts or thimbles


Hey sooshee,

Good on Ya that you can see this as a "souvenir scar"! However, my wife and I both rock these "Oh, so comfortable" elbow and knee guards that can save you from that sort of souvenir. As you can see they're like wearing arm and/or leg warmers so you're not affecting the linebacker look. They can also be purchased in basic black if that's more to your style! I chose the yellow for this thread because you can see the protection easier. We both bought the black.








Elbow Pad - G-Form LLC

Have fun however you get dirty!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I am seeing more and more of those light weight pad sets being used. Getting really popular. A smart investment, too.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

+1 on the elbow pads. My wife went down hard a little over a year
ago. Her arm and elbow looked really bad. The first thing she did
was get a set of pads. Of course she hasn't gone down on a elbow
after that, but now she is ready.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

If I wore elbow pads I wouldn't get souvenir scars and look like a badass that falls off a bike all the time  The thought has briefly crossed my mind to get some, but I don't think I'd like wearing them, but will give it some thought. Cuts/scrapes/missing skin doesn't bother me as much as the sickening pop my shoulder makes when I land on it...


----------



## The Doty (Nov 15, 2011)

I was taking a picture of some deer when this guy came zooming around the corner and made the shot!


----------



## mrenteria342 (Jul 26, 2012)

The Doty said:


> I was taking a picture of some deer when this guy came zooming around the corner and made the shot!


Very nice, even though the rider was in there made it just a bit better


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

The boys were trying to kill me today with all the climbing, but man is GOOD to be back after 6 weeks off!:thumbsup:


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Meet Neil.

He was rippin' up the ABQ N Foothills this eve - Old Skool Style on a BMX bike; cotton work gloves, his drink bottle in the front pocket of his jeans etc.

Great dude and a good rider full of *Passion*! :thumb:










Kinda made us feel like wusses on our full squish bikes.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ Thats Awesome!


----------



## cskyle (Sep 9, 2012)

jkirkpatri said:


> What'd I win?


Yup. There are 2. This is one.


----------



## cskyle (Sep 9, 2012)

bedwards1000 said:


> Here maybe - staring right at you.


This is the other one. 
Edit: picture didn't show up. It's post 5218 if you want to see it.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Gloucester County College, Sewell, NJ!!!!!!!! 
5 seconds into the ride my contact fell out, into mulch. I washed it off a little with some water, put it back in, and let the tears wash away the rest of the dirt. GRRRRR I'm a manly man with manly contact lenses....


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

cskyle said:


> Yup. There are 2. This is one.


Thanks for checking back! I can't find the other one.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Does this help?


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

bedwards1000 said:


> does this help?


i c bigfoot


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Rep given. Now back to the original thread


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Tacky:


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

oh well, bad jokes happen.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

MTBNate said:


> Meet Neil.
> 
> He was rippin' up the ABQ N Foothills...


Love this! I think we all hope we'll be this guy some day... still ride'n!


----------



## Charliewilson (Oct 17, 2012)

wow, the world needs more people like neil, less ******** and more riding!


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

MTBNate said:


> Meet Neil.
> 
> He was rippin' up the ABQ N Foothills this eve - Old Skool Style on a BMX bike; cotton work gloves, his drink bottle in the front pocket of his jeans etc.
> 
> ...


This sport needs more Neils. Who cares about fancy equipment and matching kits, get out there and shred!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

SoWal_MTBer said:


> This sport needs more Neils. Who cares about fancy equipment and matching kits, get out there and shred!


Tru dat, bro....

Tru dat.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Neil Rules.....period. That said; another beautiful day in Marin. Man I love this sport.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

We here at Garmin, in our pursuit to give you the very best, most pleasing service ever, have now upgraded your devise with the new A.A.S., Adaptive-Anticipative-Software designed to specifically recognize just when you're about to get your ride on. 

Have a Great Day.

The Folks @ Garmin.


----------



## t2091 (Jul 7, 2011)

Two day Sedona trip.


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

MTBNate said:


> Meet Neil.
> 
> He was rippin' up the ABQ N Foothills this eve - Old Skool Style on a BMX bike; cotton work gloves, his drink bottle in the front pocket of his jeans etc.
> 
> ...


That's soooo cool.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Neil*

I wonder if Neil knows he's fast becoming a legend and the epitome of MTB cool...

Viva Neil ! :thumbsup:


----------



## j.e.perry (Oct 18, 2012)

nice


----------



## j.e.perry (Oct 18, 2012)

cool pics i like the snow ones


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hunting season ride means dressing like a fishing bobber 

Switchbackn by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

The pain cave!


----------



## steel frame (Oct 1, 2012)

*Eastern NC*

Cinco eats it, and I almost eat a rear tire


----------



## l0gjammin (May 29, 2011)

*Big Bend National Park*

Old quick silver mine


----------



## l0gjammin (May 29, 2011)

What trail was that picture taken on? I live in Rogers and I'm looking for some new trails to ride.


----------



## steel frame (Oct 1, 2012)

Its the trail on base at Cherry Point. It is a surprisingly good trail.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

*No breeze, 10 Celcius, minimal trail traffic:*


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

bidding a fond farewell to the bay area's indian summer...


----------



## bbqislands (Sep 17, 2012)

This is what I think called passion, for you alls passion is cycling...Great man...keep going on!


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Early morning solitude with a great view. Hard to believe it's less than a 10 minute ride to the city.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

MTBNate said:


> Meet Neil.
> 
> He was rippin' up the ABQ N Foothills this eve - Old Skool Style on a BMX bike; cotton work gloves, his drink bottle in the front pocket of his jeans etc.
> 
> ...


This is awesome and for me, a good reminder of what mountain biking should be all about. Getting outside and having fun!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Back on the 26'er for an after work quickie yesterday.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> Back on the 26'er for an after work quickie yesterday.


You should route your brake hose on the inside of the fork to protect it from crashes/brush etc.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*First - Dragon's Back at White Mesa*
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/mtbnate/LOCO Visitors/file-4.jpg

Then took my riding buddy by *Walter White's house*.
_(Breaking Bad)_


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

kerryn said:


> You should route your brake hose on the inside of the fork to protect it from crashes/brush etc.


Thx for the tip, but I set them up this way on purpose. I started running my brake lines on the outside of the fork 10+ years ago when the Manitou Skareb fork I had was so flexi that the tire would rub the inside-routed brake line in hard cornering. The four bikes currently in the garage with the brake cables on the outside have not caused any problems. 
Also, I have converted all of my bikes from hydraulic brakes to BB7s so I don't have to worry about loss of brake fluid from a ruptured line leaving me without brakes in the back country. 
Cheers!:thumbsup:


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Best riding buddy.










It has been raining a lot. She doesn't mind huge puddles.


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

Cool. I want a a dog I can ride with too. One day.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Made it across without touching down, it was fun.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*sunny day perfect for mtbiking*

the spot at the top of the hill , after these path more difficult on saddle.....


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Just can't get this one. Steeper than it looks, and slick. That's green nasty water at the bottom, not grass. I'll get it one day......


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*my best picture of today*

a friends try a difficult passage ( see your face )


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Last night I found these blown down trees on the ridge top from strong winds that came through town earlier this week.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Glad I wasn't driving this...


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

natzx7 said:


> Just can't get this one. Steeper than it looks, and slick. That's green nasty water at the bottom, not grass. I'll get it one day......


Is that Alafia? If so, that is tons of fun!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

bad andy said:


> Glad I wasn't driving this...
> View attachment 732060


Graham?


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes sir!


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Rubicon73 said:


> Is that Alafia? If so, that is tons of fun!


Yeah, it's on Frank's Loop. :thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Another beautiful day for a late afternoon session in AZ!:thumbsup:


----------



## T-roll (Aug 4, 2011)

*S u n d a y*

Troll always finds waterfalls.


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Voodoo










Marko


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

todays ride was one of those *rides* ...


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Wandered down a new trail (to me) and found my new office - just gotta find out where to send my resume.


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)

There is no rider, no trail, no bike, just flow.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*nice stone house*

where's that ( in Europe I presume ) ?


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

You're correct, it's Europe.Right next to Slovenian-Italian border.
It's actually a church.Looks more like a dungeon after peering through the windows with its bleak and dark interior with no (visible) furniture though.Could be a good setting for a horror movie 

Marko


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

problematiks said:


> You're correct, it's Europe.Right next to Slovenian-Italian border.
> It's actually a church.Looks more like a dungeon after peering through the windows with its bleak and dark interior with no (visible) furniture though.Could be a good setting for a horror movie
> 
> Marko


Blair Witch?


----------



## DropkickMurphy (Aug 15, 2012)

made it down this wet-leaves-covered rocky hill


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Chance of drizzle gave way to some great sky's and comfortable temperatures in Los Angeles this weekend. My wife, her Knolly, the Santa Monica mtns.


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

^ great pic!










Me about to enter one part of the trail system.










Our view after one the climbs.

Went on a group ride yesterday. Pics are from the organizer's FB.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

MTB Pilot said:


> The boys were trying to kill me today with all the climbing, but man is GOOD to be back after 6 weeks off!:thumbsup:


Nice! Glad to see you're back on 2 wheels!


----------



## JFryauff (Oct 28, 2005)

Refuel!


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

Lovely evening for a ride.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Good ride with a buddy today.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Lunchtime*


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

A drop in the bucket.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Double the fun where two parks meet.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Up and over...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

slippery fun


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

scrublover said:


> Good ride with a buddy today.


What's up with the weird little character in the lower left corner?


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

MTB Pilot said:


> What's up with the weird little character in the lower left corner?


Hey Mr. MTB Pilot,

I have no idea what the real answer is since I'm not the OP. That said...my first guess is that's the buddy referenced in the original post. However, according to my wife, I'm wrong many more times than I'm right so only time and the OP will tell.

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

early morning ride


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome day for the MTB. From the top of Westridge at the Nike tower.










Rustic Canyon to Nike then down Ridge by robncircus at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

*The Ocotillo.....*

.....broke my fall.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Phoenix from the Preserve.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Fall singletrack in GnArkansas...:thumbsup:


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dirt tan... In fall.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Almost ran over this on my last ride thinking it was just another stick, luckily when i got closer i realized it wasn't.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chilly*


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Beautiful end to a great ride:thumbsup:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

MTB Pilot said:


> What's up with the weird little character in the lower left corner?


That's Flo. She makes it into a shot now and again. She's undiscoverd in a few.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

scrublover said:


> That's Flo. She makes it into a shot now and again. She's undiscoverd in a few.


That's great! Gotta go back through a few of your pictures now to see if I can spot her. :thumbsup:


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

This is the season that keeps on giving. :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Sometimes you have to just stop and soak it in


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

Maurizio said:


> the group before the start ( do you know this place ? )


ciao Maurizio! doveh es ummm... el trail? hahahhaaa is it nearby?

is it far from the Duomo? i bet having some gelato from Grom afterwards would be awesome.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Perfect CX conditions...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

A little urban exploration with my 8yo son.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Great early evening ride by my house. "Spoiled"...


----------



## Icey101 (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Rock dude, must be nice


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Cracked Carbon frame


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

*All the cool kids are doing it!!*


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

^^^ That realy sucks!


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Rock dude said:


> ^^^ That realy sucks!


Not the feet, the cracked frame.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## mykill84 (Sep 3, 2012)

Easier than I remember...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*to Florence from Bologna only off road*



cherrybomber said:


> ciao Maurizio! doveh es ummm... el trail? hahahhaaa is it nearby?
> 
> is it far from the Duomo? i bet having some gelato from Grom afterwards would be awesome.


a named " Gods way " in Italian is " via degli Dei " : a trail trough the appennine mountains
between Bologna and Florence .

After 10 km near Vincigliata one of these cracked a wheel.....come back to the train station......


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*front wheel point of view*

https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gif


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Calm before the big crash.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

More seasonal than my last shot from same location.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

chadalex78 said:


> Fall singletrack in GnArkansas...:thumbsup:


Moar!

(a killer capture indeed)


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

2 pics from my commute home this arvo


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Hutch3637 said:


> Calm before the big crash.
> 
> View attachment 733138


Did you really crash? Cuz the first thing I thought before I read your caption when I saw you rolling on RR's over a leaf-covered trail was . . . "that's gonna suck"


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

OO7 said:


> Did you really crash? Cuz the first thing I thought before I read your caption when I saw you rolling on RR's over a leaf-covered trail was . . . "that's gonna suck"


Yep, it's posted in the OC forum. It wasn't the RR's though which are pretty much toast so, new tires soon.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah, I read that . . . that's crazy man. As a doc who specializes in head trauma, go get checked out if you haven't already. ANYTIME you "wake up" on the trail and don't know what happened . . . get see your doctor. 

Not trying to freak you (or anyone else) out, but trust me . . . .better safe than sorry.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

what's on the other side of that horizon?


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

A beautiful evening in the mid 50's on my late afternoon/dusk ride..

*Elena Gallegos Trails*
_ABQ, NM_


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Nothin special... just a really awesome fall day in the woods. Probably one of the last of the year.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

I love all these gorgeous photos. It's fall in the Pinelands, all that was green is now red. ...except the pine trees I guess.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Little break after big climb and soaking up the sun in the low 80's:thumbsup:


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

*Mana Rd bike ride*

Not me, but I took this pic when I went riding this past weekend. I just love the vibrant "green" in this picture. It was beautiful day on the slopes of Mauna Kea for sure.


----------



## funnyjr (Oct 31, 2009)

fun pavement ride home.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*Sandia Mts y Singlespeed*
_ABQ, NM_


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

From a few weeks ago, took a screenshot from my gopro footage. Creek was too deep where the trail went through, and it was just a little too cold to risk it :thumbsup:










(I'm not great with technology, so this pic is whatcha get)


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

MTBNate said:


> *Sandia Mts y Singlespeed*
> _ABQ, NM_


Gorgeous shot! :thumbsup:


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

It's raining today.Yesterday, not so much.










Marko


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

NICE! ^^^^^:thumbsup: Beautiful countryside, sweet rocky trails and good form:thumbsup:

Double thumbs up!


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

thats right you better not be talkin bout my feets LOL


Rock dude said:


> Not the feet, the cracked frame.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## HoboBob5 (Mar 13, 2012)

Kisherceg said:


>


 What I would do for that...

Also I got two for you guys 

Something is askew...









After that it was quite quaint...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Good ole PMP and some 1a on an 86 degree day...HEAVENLY:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Muddy Dawg (Sep 22, 2012)

Kisherceg said:


>


That's damn near a perfect photo.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*One word... Church!*

This was my church on Sunday. It got me closer to God


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Springhill Park MTB Trail-Barling, Arknasas*

I ride the same trails ALL THE TIME... Some days, God shows them to me in a different light.... This was one of those days.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*3 for the price of 1!!!*

Not a lot needs to be said... Just plain awesome.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

coming down in my afternoon ride and catch the moon on my side, awesome.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Next to the Virgin River, Gooseberry Mesa in the upper left.


----------



## pljam67 (Jun 3, 2010)

bikes and beer


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Less than half the ride was singletrack, but it was good fun, flowing stuff when we were on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Hitched to the hitching rail for a photo.


----------



## Bludshroom (Oct 6, 2012)

Firework competition!


----------



## Suffikins (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice place to rest.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

_*Still a few leaves hanging on.*_


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)

*Flat Rock Ranch - Lower Loop*








..and I almost didn't ride today.


----------



## Cruiznblue (Oct 16, 2012)

*Rosewood/Space Mtn Loop*

Nice way to take a break after the climb.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Upper 80's in Los Angeles today, it was a little warmer than I would have liked, but the views were ok! Sullivan Ridge ST (Jedi), overlooking the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

today i cheat a little bit with images of both sunset and moonrise during today's roundtrip ride between san francisco and mt tamalpais...


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

18 degrees and icy mountain roads=time to ditch work and go for a ride!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

See the line? It is better as a descent.


----------



## Crunch406 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sufficiently hydrated.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

*My mate, Nick, struggling to see the trail for the leaves!*


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Gonna be a fun day

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

*Fall in...*

Wisconsin.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Ahem. ONE picture people, one picture.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

I love the "Chutes," and the desert, and my carbine, and AZ winter weather, and, and ...:thumbsup:


----------



## bfletch1310 (Sep 5, 2012)

Spooktacular time on the trail today!


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

*Bennett's Pond*

End of the early Sunday morning ride!


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

MTB Pilot said:


> I love the "Chutes," and the desert, and my carbine, and AZ winter weather, and, and ...:thumbsup:


I agree on the Chutes. It's like a little bobsled run and the final drop-in has a little pucker to it.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Lots of hot young women

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Mid ride beer break
ABQ, NM


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Last week I did a cycle tour on the unformed roads of several Travelling Stock Routes across the flat lands in Southern New South Wales.

Wheat fields.










Warren.


----------



## T-roll (Aug 4, 2011)

*Troll finds waterfall*

90 degrees plus 60k minus 2.5 gallons of water divided by 3 liters of beer = Sunday


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

Oops!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

It's too dark to see tomorrow, these dark clouds are hanging all around.....


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Yesterday's ride before the frankenstorm. Waterfall will be epic today.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Two days after it rained for the first time since Spring. Yeah, it was a good day!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

exploring new trails in my back yard...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Happy dog; happy rider.


----------



## JSBikesXC (Jun 11, 2012)

Destroyed my shocks on a winter ride on Squaw Peak Road in the snow, racing hunters (on 4 wheelers).


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Had a blast riding Apex today, had to shuttle it, cause no one else would do the climb.. but all in all, awesome day!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Fat tire flyer:


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Demo-ing the '13 Spesh Epic Expert Carbon 29 at Lory State Park in CO with a big smile... came back, and put a deposit down on one


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

A beautiful day and a great ride on some trails.


----------



## neonstz (May 22, 2007)

First winter ride of the season:


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Fun, but difficult to capture shots like this on a 12 second self-timer!


PA280003 by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## Bludshroom (Oct 6, 2012)

Just my cat riding my new bike!!


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

After Sandy here in South Jersey. There were a few downed trees, but the issue was really the wet leaves over all the roots.


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

Plenty of these little guys out there this time of year...


----------



## Icey101 (Jan 15, 2012)

Doug_J said:


> Plenty of these little guys out there this time of year...


Seen a few on the trails last few weeks. One day I thought I ran over one, went back to check on it...long gone. I wasn't going to hang around looking to make sure he was OK.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

My first night ride, and holy cow, it was AWESOME!


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

From Sandy with love


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Another great day in paradise!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

so close yet so far away...


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

It only gets better!


----------



## yrgmaailm (May 29, 2012)

last week's 1st snow


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

A pleasant river crossing on the Tootool Travelling Stock Route out on the flat lands in Southern New South Wales, Australia ... hanging onto the mild weather.










Warren.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

The local trail, possibly the best riding in the state I reckon.:thumbsup:


----------



## tommieboy (Jun 23, 2007)

National Military MTB championship in Belgium.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

Cramping, exhausted, dehydrated and overheating- so so good to be back!!! :cornut:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

fun was had


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Now this climb is less of a challenge with my full 650b mt. slayer, but still a fun challenge!:thumbsup:


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

rollin rock off donner pass


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks like a beautiful but tough ride.


----------



## bfletch1310 (Sep 5, 2012)

2.5 miles in with two flats, still better than being at work.


----------



## skiwallace (Nov 20, 2011)

*Aussie single track*

Hot, dusty and fast today


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

"I believe I can fly..."


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Third rider (I was second) off a new drop on a new section of trail in a network I'd never ridden before!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Third rider (I was second) off a new drop on a new section of trail in a network I'd never ridden before!


Hornsby?


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

emu26 said:


> Hornsby?


No, but I'm looking forward to trying out that trail as well. This was closer to Parra.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

It was worth the climb.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Two weeks with a cold. Although still weak.. finally... I'm back in the saddle again.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Riding Dino Cliffs.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Really have to remember to brake on the 90deg bend after the screaming downhill on this one, otherwise you're flying.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Was a pretty miserable day but went riding anyway and found some new trails i really enjoyed.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Group ride- Fun on rocks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

A heard a song on ABC's Playschool about London Bridge falling down. I raced down the hill to check-out the carnage, only to find that it hasn't fallen down .... :smilewinkgrin:










Warren.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Courtesy of Sandy. Thanks to the group that was cleaning up Ceres Park today!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

He was getting antsy in the pantsy and the trails are tacky and clear.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Old friends and new friends stoked on a November run on a local favorite


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

FLN75S said:


> Was a pretty miserable day but went riding anyway and found some new trails i really enjoyed.


Looks a bit like Appin.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Stumbled on this mass grave in the woods, horrifying! 
<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/Pumpkins.jpg" >


----------



## rpinata (Jan 29, 2009)

*Nfh, abq*

Two different routes for a blind drop.


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

Broken chain - well, I always wanted to try a single speed.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Not sure what to say other than I had a great time today.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks, saw crews!


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Buggy

IMGP1413-2 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

New skinny, courtesy Sandy!


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Looks a bit like Appin.


Was actually up at Hazelbrook/Lawson, have never been to Appin any good?


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

FLN75S said:


> Was actually up at Hazelbrook/Lawson, have never been to Appin any good?


Nice. Appin is/was excellent.


----------



## cmdrbike (Aug 27, 2009)

Difference between epic rides by yourself and epic rides with friends = commiseration.


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

yesterday aftrenoon ride


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Wet and FUN


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Ska said:


> Wet and FUN


I want a fat bike. No real need for one, but this in no way diminishes my want for one.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Went up to begin.










Ride data:
Westridge and Sullivan Ridge by robncircus at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Almost at the top!


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

At the top, looking down at the town where I live.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Lunch ride. Must have smudged the lens as I put the camera in the tree.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

fast and wet


----------



## duderidesabike (May 11, 2008)

Forgetting we ever went to work today...


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

bored at work today... decided to ride "trials" in the parking lot.. haha


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

Hollyw00d said:


> bored at work today... decided to ride "trials" in the parking lot.. haha


Please wear a helmet man. I know you're only in the parking lot, but a lot of serious bike injuries happen where you think you're safe and comfortable. Aside from that, cool shot.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

SoWal_MTBer said:


> Please wear a helmet man. I know you're only in the parking lot, but a lot of serious bike injuries happen where you think you're safe and comfortable. Aside from that, cool shot.


Right after we took those pix I thought about that and put this guy on.... I usually never ride (anywhere) without it. :thumbsup:

Good lookin out!


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

Hollyw00d said:


> Right after we took those pix I thought about that and put this guy on.... I usually never ride (anywhere) without it. :thumbsup:
> 
> Good lookin out!


Right on! And you look more badass too! :thumbsup:


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Hollyw00d said:


> bored at work today... decided to ride "trials" in the parking lot.. haha


Attempting to break your neck fifty yards from the emergency room? I say clever!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Hollyw00d said:


> Right after we took those pix I thought about that and put this guy on.... I usually never ride (anywhere) without it. :thumbsup:
> 
> Good lookin out!


At least if you crashed in your work parking lot and were injured, there would be help nearby.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Freeeeeeeeeeeeshies!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Scrubbie's wood*



scrublover said:


> Freeeeeeeeeeeeshies!


same place in first picture


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

Neighborhood exploration, Mercer Island.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

*Red Alert!*


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Maurizio said:


> same place in first picture


Nope.  About an hour west of the first picture. Which is in Trumbull, CT.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

StiHacka said:


> Attempting to break your neck fifty yards from the emergency room? I say clever!


we're about 1km away, but I got 2 ALS ambulances, a pumper and a tower just steps away... haha


----------



## Ride Red 31b (Jul 2, 2012)

Leafy




























Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jordansrealm (Jun 1, 2006)

Today was a good day


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Some good climbing with sprinkles from a rare desert rain:thumbsup:


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

^^^Great shot!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Rock dude said:


> ^^^Great shot!


Thanks Looks like you should be getting some sprinkles in your desert also:thumbsup:


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Yea the trails could use a little rain.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Had a blast today. Can't believe it's november and t-shirt riding weather in the foothills of Denver, CO!!!


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

A ride in daylight? How novel.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Up and down in both directions this afternoon.


----------



## Free (Oct 9, 2012)

Had a day off work. It was nice weather. Went for a 20 mile ride. 

This is taken near Newbury in the UK where I stopped for lunch by the river.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I'm going to cheat and post two. The first is a sirloin roast, with red potatoes, yellow onion, baby carrots, and some brown gravy thrown in. I put the lid on it, and popped it in the over at 325 degrees.
The second is during a potty break along the trail overlooking town. It was in the upper 30's with light winds, perfect really for a night mountain bike ride. I didn't spend hours composing this picture, I just checked my messages and snapped the photo with my phone and it came out like this, i.e. crappy.
The best part was getting home, and eating dinner in my biking gear because I was hungry and couldn't wait to dig in. I also had a New Glarus Two Women beer to wash it down.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Success on a tough move. I didn't fare so well on it.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

MTB Pilot said:


> Some good climbing with sprinkles from a rare desert rain:thumbsup:


Great shot! :thumbsup:


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

_*Faster than the speed of light!*_


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

So quiet, my ears were ringing.










Fornstigen, Ekerö, Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Riding into the sunset.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

My morning dirt at dawn session!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Slippery


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Great advice :thumbsup:


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Into the unknown. My kid on his Niner.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Even a small bike won't fit under.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Dark comes early these days.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Best thread on MTBR


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Dag Nabbit said:


> Dark comes early these days.


What a cool shot!


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

29ers are overrated.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

^^^:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:^^^


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

^^^^ Great pic "Daddy's little shredder" :thumbsup:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

That is a fantastic picture!


----------



## Kimchirider (Jun 26, 2009)

*Far East Jack-o'-lantern*

Getting scarier the more it decomposes.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

over and back again...


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Trying out the new race rig, lots of fun.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

First cold and windy ride of the year:thumbsup:


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

63 degrees and sunny, one day before the season's second snow


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Spent yesterday at a pump track, as a trainer for the kids I had to go to :thumbsup:
The day was awesome, and only a scraped knee was the extent of injuries










I know it says one line and one photo, but here's all the kids we took


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

sNOw!


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

jhazard said:


> sNOw!


location? can I come ride that trail with y'all? I don't do jumps (scared) but i'd love to watch y'all hit that.


----------



## Bludshroom (Oct 6, 2012)

Got lost in the mountain, and found this beautiful place!


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

The Sun's kiss goodbye.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Dag Nabbit said:


> The Sun's kiss goodbye.


very cool, never seen a pic like that:thumbsup:


----------



## APSBiker (Nov 19, 2005)

Last ride in short sleeves today, got home right before it started absolutely pouring and got this neat shot of the tire tracks.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

APSBiker said:


> Last ride in short sleeves today, got home right before it started absolutely pouring and got this neat shot of the tire tracks.


If that's the case it might be time to take the Crossmarks off.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

_*Winter's here!*_


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

D45yth said:


> _*Winter's here!*_


Great picture, where is that? (in the UK I only know about the Lake district, shame on me...)


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Managed to sneak out for a cool (22F) ride...


Chillin in the Preserve by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

^^^Great Shot!


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

This site has some funny rules......Great picture D45yth


----------



## sully.71 (Nov 17, 2011)

My daughter's thinking of joining the circus now. She mentioned something about biking and fire...


----------



## michaelnewman (Oct 28, 2010)

This is my ride on last Saturday


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

sully.71 said:


> My daughter's thinking of joining the circus now. She mentioned something about biking and fire...


Reminds me of this....


----------



## Wardy1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Smoked everyone on the last ride.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

It was a letter perfect night ride.


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Fat n wet.


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

first time to do a night trail ride, saw fireflies, good times.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

C. Alshus said:


> Fat n wet.


uhh, we need more info on this picture


----------



## mch4970 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll take it any way I can.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

70 degrees in western NY, blustery perfect fall day. Storms will be rolling through tonight followed by 30s and snow. You could feel that energy in the air, might be one of the last nice days of the year here.


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

TitanofChaos said:


> uhh, we need more info on this picture


If you look close, you can see the rest of the bike is behind the front wheel. I did a double take when I first saw the picture too though. 

I can't pick just one picture from my last ride, so here are three:

Pines East in Decorah, IA


Off Camber 


Nice spot on Lower Mother's Day


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

StiHacka said:


> Great picture, where is that? (in the UK I only know about the Lake district, shame on me...)


You only know about the Lake District hey?!? It's Grisedale Pike nr Keswick (viewed from Whinlatter forest) which is in the Lakes.  From different view points around the forest you can see Bassenthwaite Lake and Derwentwater.

By the way, there's too many people posting great pics...I can't give out any more rep to those I want to!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Fatties float fine.


----------



## outback97 (Oct 3, 2012)

Saw bison, antelope, a coyote, a jackrabbit, and about a million birds on Antelope Island.


----------



## n_maher (Oct 22, 2012)

Maiden voyage.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ fort rock?


----------



## n_maher (Oct 22, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> ^ fort rock?


Yup.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

my first time following a guy on a downhill bike, hit some white knuckle trails for sure!!


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Solitude is bliss:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Lonely little tree...


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

marpilli said:


> Lonely little tree...


I would clip that!


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

I really need to replace that aluminum fork with something a little less hellish.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Last few warm days of the year


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Coming home in the cool dark after a great solo ride in the McDowells:thumbsup:


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

TitanofChaos.

I did not make it to the other side of the pond and stopped halfway through...


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

IstongKowldPaRin said:


> first time to do a night trail ride, saw fireflies, good times.


brod, san to?


----------



## ply5013 (Aug 15, 2011)

The wife didn't make it to the top...


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks like it's "time" to stop riding in shirts and a t-shirt - burrrrrrr!

Sent from my Android - because Carrier Pigeons are slow!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

This trail going down is going to be much more fun than the one coming up!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Yep, that's a big cliff on my right.....


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Hollyw00d said:


> Yep, that's a big cliff on my right.....


Oh common, show us the cactus!


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

StiHacka said:


> Oh common, show us the cactus!


HAHA I'm using the "gopro movie editor" for the first time and it's sooooo sloooooow.

as soon as I get it you'll get it


----------



## Ultimate-soldier5 (Nov 14, 2012)

high speeds lotsa ruts


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

My real last ride? Elba island!! Not so easy, from 4:00 am to 10:30 pm by car, by train, by ferry and by bike...and vice versa!!


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Look down from Gooseberry Mesa.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

_*Yes, I know the decals aren't lined up!*_


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

ply5013 said:


> The wife didn't make it to the top...


Ride Tsali Ride!

Need to get my WNC jones filled, been too long.


----------



## Big Muddy Dawg (Sep 22, 2012)

Another beautiful day in the woods in Memphis, Tn.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Cool rock!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Playing on lower cheese grater on a slow fun ride:thumbsup:


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

traildog


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

First ride with my funny new bars.


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

OK your from SA too please tell me where the trail is! I usually ride at Pewsey Vale and Forestry SA has harvested and destroyed the trails so I need somewhere new to go while I learn trail building.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

StiHacka said:


> Oh common, show us the cactus!


flowy down - YouTube

the cactus fall is at 2:05


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

moofish said:


> OK your from SA too please tell me where the trail is! I usually ride at Pewsey Vale and Forestry SA has harvested and destroyed the trails so I need somewhere new to go while I learn trail building.


It's the top of the Windy DH run at Lynton near Windy Point (maps and info). Fox, Cobbler Creek and Anstey Hill might be closer to you.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

This was a bummer.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Hollyw00d said:


> flowy down - YouTube
> 
> the cactus fall is at 2:05


Oh sh.! I apologize but that is so funny, it was a purrrfect hit! :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Found some bridges today.


----------



## EManansala (Feb 8, 2007)

zgjp82 said:


> EQUALS HERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hell Yeah! More power to this guy!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Got a sidewall tear today that went through the tube. The slime inside only sealed it as long as the bike was on the ground, then leaked again when I picked it up. New tube went in to finish the ride.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Easy miles turned out to be not so easy, with all the climbing that needed to be done.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Water break on an old forgotten trail tucked away in the rainforest:


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice viewpoint.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

My 1st time in Wester Mass.








Charlemont trails


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

a fine green, damp day of single-speeding some urban singletrack in san francisco...


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

An urban shot for a change. I took others to post here but then the sun set and suddenly there were colours everywhere and all around.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

New sign on a local trail today.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Zoom!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> New sign on a local trail today.


I love it . . . "If you are attacked, FIGHT BACK!"


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Demoed the RIP9 today and if tomorrow's ride is anything like today's, I might have just found my new bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

out whit the girls


----------



## Kimchirider (Jun 26, 2009)

*Frosty Bridge*

Interesting frost and shadow dance across the bridge.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*beer drinkers and*

mountain-biker raisers


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*hard climb in the woodpath*

often they descent.............


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

This crappy phone pic cost me a busted rebound cap......a price I'm happy to pay for my first ride in almost 4 months


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Rocky section at Santos, in Ocala Florida. Had a blast. Rode all the reds and the to the Land Bridge. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

StiHacka said:


> Oh sh.! I apologize but that is so funny, it was a purrrfect hit! :thumbsup:


no apologies man! It was funny when it happened! if you turn the audio on you hear me say "fell in a cactus" It was pretty funny!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Enjoying some classic New England singletrack:thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

autumn is often awesome in northern california...


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome ride at Stromlo last weekend.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

FLN75S said:


> Awesome ride at Stromlo last weekend.


Hit it!

Morgan


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

60 degree Fall day, climb over, dh awaits, yes please


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

View from Gooseberry Mesa looking across to Zion National Park.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Rock dude said:


> View from Gooseberry Mesa looking across to Zion National Park.


Amazing!

Morgan


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

^^^^ What he said^^^^^^^^^ I would love to ride there.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Agreed. Wow!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Super shot! Can't re-rep yet...


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Thanks guys! 
I took this shot from a new trail on on Gooseberry Mesa, the trail is called Gander.
It's becoming one of my favorite trails on the mesa because of the insane views.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Rock dude said:


> View from Gooseberry Mesa looking across to Zion National Park.


that'll make your heart skip a beat! :thumbsup:


----------



## sauprankul (Sep 6, 2012)

On a $350 hybrid bike, on a wet day, as a beginner.


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

Russia land


----------



## themacsmith (Apr 26, 2010)

Rock dude said:


> View from Gooseberry Mesa looking across to Zion National Park.


Went to Zion on a family trip (no riding) a couple of years ago. The place still haunts my dreams, Amazing. Want to go back to do more hiking and biking.

From my hike, the summit of Angels Landing...

From Angels Landing Zion NP


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Ready for deer season with my orange bike


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ i love orange!

and i love bikes. yep.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

JSumner13 said:


> Enjoying some classic New England singletrack:thumbsup:


i'm a fellow New Englander. where is that?


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

kety_smith said:


> Gread photo, well done


Thanks! Yeah, my wife loves rock gardens:thumbsup:


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

NicoleB28 said:


> i'm a fellow New Englander. where is that?


This is at Douglas State Forest in Douglas, MA.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

^^^ Nice chunk!
Looks like a few sections of Leominster SP.


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

A friend breaking in his first FS.










After a muddy and hot ride, cooling off.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*Night Riding in the High Desert*
(ABQ, NM)


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

On the local MUT this afternoon.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

scrublover said:


> On the local MUT this afternoon.


Nice, is that New England?


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

Northern Utah, halfway into my ten mile ride.


----------



## YellowToys (Jun 20, 2011)

Recovering from a running injury = paved path ride


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> New sign on a local trail today.


Does anyone else think this is just a little stupid? I mean i think they are beautiful creatures and i love the outdoors and wildlife but when an animal this large and dangerous is this close to civilization shouldn't it be moved or dispatched?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

t0pcat said:


> Does anyone else think this is just a little stupid? I mean i think they are beautiful creatures and i love the outdoors and wildlife but when an animal this large and dangerous is this close to civilization shouldn't it be moved or dispatched?


From our local paper, the reason the sign was posted in this location:
"_A Colorado Division of Wildlife officer on Sunday afternoon shot and killed a mountain lion that got into a goat shed at a research laboratory on Colorado State University's Foothills Campus.

The animal was found in the pen twice and considered depredatory, meaning it had "keyed in on" livestock, Wildlife spokeswoman Jennifer Churchill said. While the giant felines wander into town year-round, mountain lions are spotted more frequently as temperatures cool._"

They are spotted with some regularity in our area because of our location. Ultimately when we continue to build and recreate in their habitat, we should expect some encounters. Having spotted one in this area a couple of years back, I am a bit more cautious, but if I were to stop riding in the areas where these live I would not have any trails to ride. We also deal with bears and rattle snakes in town and on our trails.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

"If you are attacked by a lion, don't run -- fight back! Don't quit!"

LOL, Glad I read this sign, I was totally gonna let the lion eat me.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

didn't mean to imply you were stupid hope you didn't takeit that way sorry if you did but i think these game officals etc have too much power and not enough resources to back up the things they do like reintroducing these animals.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

t0pcat said:


> didn't mean to imply you were stupid hope you didn't takeit that way sorry if you did but i think these game officals etc have too much power and not enough resources to back up the things they do like reintroducing these animals.


No offense taken. I'm pretty sure these animals were not re-introduced to our area, but were in this area first. I believe the wildlife folks around here are just trying to help us all get along. Have a great day! :thumbsup:

Back to our regularly scheduled photo thread...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

natzx7 said:


> Nice, is that New England?


Yep. 99% of what I post is within an hour of Danbury, CT, and most of that is within a half hour. Not a lot of vert, but a lot of good tight and twisty technical.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Pete making the big wheels roll.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

fufanu that thing.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Sunset


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Another awesome So Cal day.


----------



## AlaskaStinson (Jun 3, 2012)

Getting some speed

Riding down to Tarague beach on Guam - YouTube

88 Deg, and warm rain. Gotta love biking in Guam!


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

robncircus said:


> Another awesome So Cal day.


Hey, I know that spot! Awesome day.... just wait for the next few days. Maybe TOO hot! WX is calling for temps in the mid 80's in SM's! This is the last week in November, right?


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Another screen shot from Stromlo.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Rollin' through the grasslands along the Arizona Trail.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Rock dude said:


> View from Gooseberry Mesa looking across to Zion National Park.


Spectacular! :thumbsup:


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Early morning ride with a side order of trail maintenance (post tropical storm Leslie cleanup).
Sorry for the blurry cell phone pic.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

New ride, old trail, dialed in.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

El Salt said:


> Hey, I know that spot! Awesome day.... just wait for the next few days. Maybe TOO hot! WX is calling for temps in the mid 80's in SM's! This is the last week in November, right?


I love it here. As a former New Englander, I'll take the hot any day.


----------



## Trailrider92 (Nov 13, 2012)

Long techy climb, broke my toe, but the descent was well worth it.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

robncircus said:


> Another awesome So Cal day.


Been there! I hate the climb up to that spot though . . . :madman:


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Out on the inaugural ride erg the new RIP9!









Sent from my Android - because Carrier Pigeons are slow!


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Top of the Rim Runner Trail.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

^^^^^^^ NICE! Potential fun in any direction that you look:thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

A little shade to take in the view and calmness in the Preserve


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

The Friar.


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Wet, cold, super fun. Pushed bike to the top. 1h20min. 10min downhill.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Girlfriend broke her wrist yesterday snowboarding.....

And then today Tim crashes on his bike breaks his jaw, separates his shoulder and gets all fvckered up.

So I had to put his bike on my shoulder and ride down with it, while other EMS workers walk him down.


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

The new ride needs its first bath!


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Hollyw00d said:


> Girlfriend broke her wrist yesterday snowboarding.....
> 
> And then today Tim crashes on his bike breaks his jaw, separates his shoulder and gets all fvckered up.
> 
> So I had to put his bike on my shoulder and ride down with it, while other EMS workers walk him down.


That doesn't look like fun. 
I hope your friend Tim will be OK.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Went out to chase the sun. Caught it just before it went behind Mt. Tam


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Raced the sunset, lost.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Albuquerque, NM

50 degrees, tee-shirt & shorts weather:


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

2012 Thanksgiving day Turkey Earner!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

McDowell Sonoran Preserve: Old Jeep Trail

I'm thankful on Turkey Day that at 8 miles out I still have enough gas to start the climb as I join the trail back:thumbsup:


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Extremely thankful for my week old happy and healthy newborn son, and super awesome understanding wife, who let me get out for a nice spin this AM...


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Over the mountain and through the woods, just beating the dark riding home from Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

Great day for a ride


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

bad andy said:


> Extremely thankful for my week old happy and healthy newborn son, and super awesome understanding wife, who let me get out for a nice spin this AM...


Congrats on both (A healthy happy newborn, and an understanding wife)


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Late...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Thankful for friends on this morning's Thanksgiving ride. 25 guys and a lady.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

This was from my last ride just yesterday. Got a nice black and blue side right now. Broke in my new bike properly though!:thumbsup:


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Yesterday's best moment. Saja River. Ruente, Cantabria, Spain


----------



## YellowToys (Jun 20, 2011)

Dirt ride. Done. Next up...Dirt running.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice light this afternoon.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Perfect.


----------



## Big Muddy Dawg (Sep 22, 2012)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> This was from my last ride just yesterday. Got a nice black and blue side right now. Broke in my new bike properly though!:thumbsup:


That looks like it hurt!










Yesterday afternoon in Memphis.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Nice climb, it's steeper than it looks.


----------



## Big Muddy Dawg (Sep 22, 2012)

Rock dude said:


> Nice climb, it's steeper than it looks.


It looks pretty damn steep!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

scrublover said:


> Nice light this afternoon.


Nice Scrub! My kind of style; F the trail, session the rock drop; On a HT no less:thumbsup:


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

One picture...


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

new growth, new bike, 2nd ride in about 4 months all adds up to the start of a new passion


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Torino city bike friendly*

a picture from Italy


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*nice picture*

godd choice of light , Scrubby wear a green jacket like a bike frame but socks 
ar'nt in tone ( maybe he 's a dandy.......... )


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

New helmet, new PR.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

*Trail is up there*










_None can teach you, it's all inside
Just climb_


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

20 years....


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Brutal climbing fun while showing a fellow MTBRer from CO some AZ McDowell's fun:thumbsup:


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Manzanita sunset


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*daBone Trail at Tunnel/Otero Canyon*
_Tijeras, NM_


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

sunplay on aluminum...


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Lounge party at the top


----------



## rcsmith01 (Nov 25, 2012)

it's a mix between mountain bike and street bike. I'd like to get a front shock for it.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Kull Warrior wannabe ...










Warren.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*muddy day*

too much mud on the trail today


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

*Saturday's Ride*

Start, Mid-Way and Finish.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

New Mexico Trails and New Mexico Beer!

*
ABQ Foothills Trail System*









More NM Trail Goodness


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

62 miles of gravel, dirt, and mud - a beautiful, cold day in the woods.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Had a great ride at Balm Boyette, Ridgeline is running fast and awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## n_maher (Oct 22, 2012)

Icy marsh at Fort Rock.


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

Spending quality time with my wife


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

soaking up the fog out here on the west coast...


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Trail crew and me breakin' in a section of trail we built yesterday


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Arcadia, RI


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Mountain Bikin's fun.



Morgan


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

morganfletcher said:


> Mountain Bikin's fun... MMMMKAAAAAAY


Great pic!:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*self-timer*

head's cut


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Wet rocks get even more slick when they have leaves on them. [video still]


----------



## aquito (Oct 1, 2012)

Calavera Lake


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

White..............out on the Pugsley again.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

The cure for cold toes.


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

millargeo said:


> https://mitziscollectibles.typepad.com/.a/6a011168ca5559970c015392d811a8970b-800wi


:skep:


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Still snow-less in the high country (SE Wyoming). Might be riding in December this year. Would be awesome!


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

^^^^^ Awesome pic. :thumbsup: cool looking dog!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

North of 30 degrees Celsius + low humidity + strong winds + RFS backburn = an eerie landscape to ride in


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

had a great time riding in the dark this morning 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Solo night ride at Graham last night with a shot of Sandy's remnants...










SPP


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

*into the fog*


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Enough of the ups, time for some downs!:thumbsup:


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

MTB Pilot said:


> Enough of the ups, time for some downs!:thumbsup:


Pretty sure the first picture of the Remedy you sent me was in this exact spot?


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

WKD-RDR said:


>


Awesome pic!


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Great photo!



WKD-RDR said:


>


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

getting a good ride in between the first big winter storms dropping down into california from the gulf of alaska...


----------



## peanuthead (May 31, 2004)

Scenery


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

First snow of the season


----------



## p2rider426 (Nov 4, 2012)

Varaxis said:


> Easy miles turned out to be not so easy, with all the climbing that needed to be done.


that looks amazing! Where is it?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*oh my God !*

my blood isnt blue !!!!!!!!!!

see also on facebook " Mtb Vergato "


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

My breath condenses on my No-Shave-November beard.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Out on a beautiful 76 degree afternoon getting in some 650b Firebird time:thumbsup:


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

MTB Pilot, I always like your pics.
Keep them coming :thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Rock dude said:


> MTB Pilot, I always like your pics.
> Keep them coming :thumbsup:


Hey thanks! As you well know, the beautiful SW makes it hard to to bad pics:thumbsup:

It's all about rocks around here!


----------



## outback97 (Oct 3, 2012)

His and hers at Dead Horse Point


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Watch your head!


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

_*Heading home*_


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Nothing but Rocks!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^^^ Love it Rock dude.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

I love the view you get in a desert like that. Rarely get that here in NJ due to the trees.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the muddy season is here to stay in northern california...


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Started off the day by climbing a trail I've only ever dh'd, cool perspective on a trail I'm otherwise familiar with:thumbsup:


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Finished it with some laps at home


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Fall


dead leaves at gridley trail by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## peippo (Feb 3, 2008)

Finally got some snow!


----------



## Tony.Montana (Nov 15, 2012)

Cold day in Denmark!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Another beauty in AZ for an 11 mile up and down session:thumbsup: Feel like I'm getting back to pre clavicle break strength


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

I hit the trail today, literally...

*Otero Canyon, NM*


----------



## Trailrider92 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Snow!*

Hitting the trails in the snow..luckily there wasn't too much, just enough to make it fun.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

A wintery day on the bike path


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

MTBNate said:


> I hit the trail today, literally...
> 
> *Otero Canyon, NM*


Ouch! Hope you heal up quickly. And I know someone will say it, so it may as well be me... You need a bigger Band-Aid.

Was the bandaid to hold the flap of flesh in place, or was it not as deep as it looked?


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Looking down at where they held the Red Bull Rampage.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

We're putting the band back together.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Shootin' the bull at the Canyon at the bottom of Horsetooth after a sweet ride on another 60 degree Colorado day:thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

mtn.skratch said:


> Shootin' the bull at the Canyon at the bottom of Horsetooth after a sweet ride on another 60 degree Colorado day:thumbsup:


Any day you can sit on the patio at the Canyon Grill in December is a good day! It was really nice out there today.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

Not a bad day for a ride, here's a frame I've been hoarding for ages, a K2 Brass Monkey.
Today was it's 1st taste of dirt. After years of duallies, it was uh....interesting to ride a bike similar to my 1st bike back in 1997.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> Any day you can sit on the patio at the Canyon Grill in December is a good day! It was really nice out there today.


very true


----------



## dworley505 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunset on Spillway


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Global Fat-Bike day ride.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm seeing double...


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

first snow ride of the season...it was just perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Nice breeze, 80 degrees and a fast n fun trail


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

^^^That's what I'm talking about!:thumbsup:


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

SlowMTBer said:


> Ouch! Hope you heal up quickly. And I know someone will say it, so it may as well be me... You need a bigger Band-Aid.
> 
> Was the bandaid to hold the flap of flesh in place, or was it not as deep as it looked?


Yeah... it was nasty deep.

It was the most unsensational crash, but I'm sore as hell today.


----------



## Tony.Montana (Nov 15, 2012)

King of the hill!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*December in Colorado...*

World Famous Phil's World, Cortez CO.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

MTBNate said:


> Yeah... it was nasty deep.
> 
> I was the most unsensational crash, but I'm sore as hell today.


Ouch! I've done a couple of those this year but fortunately the terrain was kinder. Hoping the new ride will help that some.

New Coconino and new MCR on first real ride...


----------



## flyingdutchmen (Nov 20, 2012)

*Mud in Denmark*

My old Kona in a muddy forest in Denmark


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The annual Thanksgiving Day Appetite Seminar in Fairfax was conducted in deep mud this year after heavy rain, which drove off some of the regulars, but this kid went the distance, 20 tough miles with 3500 feet of climbing.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

The last ride was a run instead. Gotta' stop, take some time to look for the beaver.


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

I need a bit more on this one to be able to put this into contexts.

I took a friend of mine, a fellow triathlete who is also training for an Ironman, on his first mountain mountain bike ride. I told him we'd do a 15 mile out and back on whats supposed to be an easy intermediate trail, mostly hard packed, a little bit of chunky stuff, and 2-3 small hike a bike sections. He said when I told him we'd do 15 miles he was expecting an hour long walk in the park... he turned around and went back to the car about 2.5-3 miles into the ride and said he was absolutely floored by how difficult mountain biking was, he complained that his whole upper body has never been so tired and soar from a bike ride, and he said climbing is hard on a tri bike and that mountain bikes are way to heavy to pedal uphill lol

I'm not the fastest or most skilled and I'm still not acclimated to Colorado elevtion but it's nice to hear the wife of someone with a chip on their shoulder say "I heard you destroyed him on the trails today"












PS - whoever gave me an anonymous negative rep for this post can suck it


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

That line looks like fun both up and down!


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

I made it down but not up, the bottom step is a lot bigger than it looks in a picture


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nearly 60 degrees at about 6000' feet in Colorado in December with no snow.


----------



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

It came out of nowhere but the fall was fun.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

late starts are worth the sunsets...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

today i get three lines and two pictures. mt tam roundtrip from san francisco on the singlespeed can wait until another time...


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ryan The VW Tech said:


> I


Lair o' the Bear? Fun place.

Finally got my wife back on some dirt... and no wrecks or frustratedly throwing the bike into a pile of rocks.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

Salamat mga Bayani

(thank you Heroes).


----------



## HoboBob5 (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally found some half decent trails by me


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Ice crystals growing on the lake. It got cold here pretty fast. -8F today and still going down. 
Didn't dare try cycling on ice yet, but that day is here soon.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

rinseflow said:


> Ice crystals growing on the lake. It got cold here pretty fast. -8F today and still going down.
> Didn't dare try cycling on ice yet, but that day is here soon.


Wow! The coolest pic in a while. (pun intended :thumbsup: )


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Long winter shadows


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

When you have nobody else to lean on, go lean on a post.....


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Road ride to beach


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

toingtoing said:


> When you have nobody else to lean on, go lean on a post.....


I know that post! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

rinseflow said:


> Ice crystals growing on the lake. It got cold here pretty fast. -8F today and still going down.
> Didn't dare try cycling on ice yet, but that day is here soon.


that's bad ass, where is that?


----------



## bwcastle (Dec 3, 2012)

toingtoing said:


> When you have nobody else to lean on, go lean


Great pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Ryan The VW Tech said:


> that's bad ass, where is that?


Central Finland. Last thursday temps went below zero Centigrade and friday to sunday we got snow. On saturday the temperature plummeted even further the trend continuing on sunday and today being the coldest. Last thursday the lakes were almost completely unfrozen. At the moment it's hovering around -15F. Gotta ride to the lakes tomorrow to see what it looks and feels like then. Temperature's supposed to be a bit more gentle also, maybe as high as 10F but with increased wind chill perhaps snowfall.

It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

rinseflow said:


> Central Finland. Last thursday temps went below zero Centigrade and friday to sunday we got snow. On saturday the temperature plummeted even further the trend continuing on sunday and today being the coldest. Last thursday the lakes were almost completely unfrozen. At the moment it's hovering around -15F. Gotta ride to the lakes tomorrow to see what it looks and feels like then. Temperature's supposed to be a bit more gentle also, maybe as high as 10F but with increased wind chill perhaps snowfall.
> 
> It's gonna be awesome.


Awesome is not the word I'd use for the temps, but that picture is awesome. I've never seen anything like that!


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

El Salt said:


> I know that post! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



bwcastle said:


> Great pic! :thumbsup:


Thanks. It was wet and muddy = fun ride.


----------



## ld.so.cache (Oct 7, 2012)

That was fun, now what?


----------



## armyclimber (Oct 22, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Saw the last traces of autumn.


bicycle ride in autumn light von pu bär auf Flickr


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

peippo said:


> Finally got some snow!


Awesome photo!


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Ice crystals were gone today. They'd evolved into large Koch's snowflakes and by tomorrow it'll probably look like ordinary snow. 
There's some boiling water still running free downstream from the powerplant though.










Still at -6F and getting colder again. Wind chill was a bit harsh on a bike btw.


----------



## Big Muddy Dawg (Sep 22, 2012)

These "numbers" you people keep throwing out: "-8F" and "-6F"... See, in my mind, these "numbers" don't even make sense. I can't even comprehend them. It's like, I know what they mean. But I just can't wrap my head around them.






Sorry, I had to go put on a sweater after thinking more about those "numbers". Thanks for sharing the great photos. Stay safe and stay warm out there!


----------



## Trailrider92 (Nov 13, 2012)

Fifty degrees at 7am in upstate NY..I'll take it.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

rinseflow said:


> Ice crystals were gone today. They'd evolved into large Koch's snowflakes and by tomorrow it'll probably look like ordinary snow.
> There's some boiling water still running free downstream from the powerplant though.
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to know the temp accounting for wind chill. -6F is hard to conceptualize without any personal experience to reference (I'm in New Jersey, US). It's interesting that with that powerplant upstream, even at such low temperatures the river's not iced over.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Map204 said:


> I'd love to know the temp accounting for wind chill. -6F is hard to conceptualize without any personal experience to reference (I'm in New Jersey, US). It's interesting that with that powerplant upstream, even at such low temperatures the river's not iced over.


The powerplant's quite close behind me in that shot, less than half a mile. The currents there are so strong I wouldn't dream of swimming in there even at summer, I'd get pulled under for sure as I'm not that good a swimmer. That's why it isn't frozen over yet. Winter here is less than a week old and looking like a real winter already! 

I checked the wind chill of today from an app and guess what... -22F!!! NO WONDER my face got all prickly and numb when cycling (very slowly) against the wind. Damn. Sure made me take all the possible trails I could to get some tree coverage.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Snow melted so I chose the Niner today for a quickie.

Just stepped off about 5 minutes ago 

Shower time!


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Rare 70 degree day today in MD, had to take advantage.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

*...All in all it's just another crack in the road.
(apologies to pink floyd)
*


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Dropping into one of my favorite rolls on the first ride of December


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Believe or not, but this is the first time a mountain bike has ever been up this mountain.

CONQUERED!


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Mazukea said:


> Believe or not, but this is the first time a mountain bike has ever been up this mountain.
> 
> CONQUERED!


That is very Cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyWilliams (Aug 3, 2004)

Cobretti said:


> Dropping into one of my favorite rolls on the first ride of December


where is this?


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

STRAVA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kimchirider (Jun 26, 2009)

*Snowy Tombs*

Fresh powder on the cemetery.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

BobbyWilliams said:


> where is this?


It's in the northeast corner of Rhode Island, Bobby. Lots of rocks to play on around here.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Gotta' work on this in the other direction - tough to get a good approach.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

251 - that's an awesome pic of your girl descending that hill. 

rep worthy!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

My buddy test riding my Carbine 275... thoroughly:thumbsup:


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

A fellow AZT traveler.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Points if you know this spot.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

^^^America


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Mazukea said:


> ^^^America


So, you get half a point.

My driving on the right obviously gave things away.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Firt time taking this advanced loop.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

scrublover said:


> So, you get half a point.
> 
> My driving on the right obviously gave things away.


The east coast... of America...?


----------



## webmstrk9 (Aug 4, 2007)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

scrublover said:


> So, you get half a point.
> 
> My driving on the right obviously gave things away.


I'll take it! a half a point is better than zero.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

A great ending to the second ride of the day!:thumbsup:


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

scrublover said:


> Points if you know this spot.


All I can tell is that your Canon PowerShot A3100 doesn't have GPS and that you took the photo on Dec 6 at 3:46pm.

I'm going to guess somewhere in the mid-Atlantic region.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

251 said:


> All I can tell is that your Canon PowerShot A3100 doesn't have GPS and that you took the photo on Dec 6 at 3:46pm.
> 
> I'm going to guess somewhere in the mid-Atlantic region.


Ooh, that would be cheating doing it that way.

There are enough other local-ish to there folks on the board, someone will get it.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

scrublover said:


> Points if you know this spot.


Ninham, maybe Fahnestock?


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Berkley said:


> Ninham, maybe Fahnestock?


Looks like Sprain to me-

8)


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

bad andy said:


> Looks like Sprain to me-
> 
> 8)


There's a word I haven't heard in a while. Lived in Westchester and worked in the city in a former life.


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

bad andy said:


> Looks like Sprain to me-
> 
> 8)


i was gonna say sprain as well, looks like the green grass on the other side could possibly be the golf course.

regardless of what trail that is, im hoping to hit sprain this saturday, definitely a fun trail system.:thumbsup:


----------



## gnome ad (May 11, 2011)

*A little JEM flow*

Gotta love the desert this time of year.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Night time fun.


----------



## JJ1514 (Nov 6, 2010)

> Points if you know this spot


 Mianus?


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

^^^Sounds like you're familar with the location. Is that on the other side of TuBawls?


----------



## JJ1514 (Nov 6, 2010)

A bit south... Jackass in Mianus. - YouTube
But seriously there the mianus river park in ct where people bike


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Seeing red.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

somehow i keep finding myself catching the sunsets near the end of my rides...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Terrorizing PMP with my Fire Chicken in full 650b mode; Break at the X-Mas tree:thumbsup:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

December Air...


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Dag Nabbit said:


> Seeing red.





gnome ad said:


> Gotta love the desert this time of year.


Wow. Awesome pics! Gotta get myself down to the SW to do some riding.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Bluebird morning, -2C. Rain showers yesterday turning to flurries overnight made an already difficult trail extremely challenging. Good stuff!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Place I play around at that's only 3 miles from my house.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

The white stuff keeps piling up. I feel there's going to be lots of it this time around. Fun.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

^^^ Great shot - in stark contrast to the damp, woody, rotting-leaf trails I was sliding around this morning...


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

jhazard said:


> December Air...


wow. epic pic.......


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

epic conditions.... a lot of fun and mud

my phone made this


----------



## next (Nov 4, 2012)

next ride, less coffee before heading out


----------



## tao (Jan 27, 2008)

rinseflow said:


>


What frame is this?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the best way of saying goodbye to the daylight hours i can think of...


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Word.









Sent from my PH44100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big Scott (Jan 5, 2007)

I figured I was good with just the bike.

-Scott @FATS, SC


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Did some trail maintenance today with gmats and aikane. This fallen tree was huge. It took several cuts to totally clear it off the trail


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

tao said:


> What frame is this?


Older model of FireEye Spitfire XVI in the larger size that was available. 15" if I remember correctly. Quite versatile and I like mine a lot. For the price ChainReactionCycles dumped them at, it's just mad.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Big Scott said:


> I figured I was good with just the bike.
> 
> -Scott @FATS, SC


Not if they're like our hunters. Full high-vis suit, strobe lights, air horn. Even with all that, if you move, they'll shoot you.


----------



## Panthers1521 (Dec 9, 2012)

I will be uploading my pics tonight!


----------



## lumpsum (May 2, 2005)

No stress just slow riding in the snow.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Not far to the top.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

It's wet and sleeting out, first time hitting this


----------



## Ride Red 31b (Jul 2, 2012)

Rained all week so we rode downtown

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Beautiful morn for National Trail tech climb sessions at SOMO:thumbsup:


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

My gf whoops my ass. /n00b


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Stumbled across this waterfall whilst riding a walking track up at Lawson on the weekend, ended up being a pretty technical ride.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

northern Mass


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

Frosted Faces!


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

My buddy and me catchin' some laps on a brisk December day:thumbsup:


----------



## Will69 (Dec 10, 2012)

There are some awesome pics in this thread, makes me wanna grab my camera and ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

AZT at Picket Post.

From 120912_AZT Picket Post


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

Wombat said:


> Not far to the top.


I can see Black Mountain Tower in the back ground


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Chasing my own tracks.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Xcisok said:


> I can see Black Mountain Tower in the back ground


That's right, and not really heading there, but I thought it made a decent caption.

Tim


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

guilev said:


> Frosted Faces!


^^^that looks ridiculously cold. :eekster: even your dog looks like "WTF man, less picture taking, lets just get to some place warm!"


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

hitting the steeps at sunset...


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

MORE club ride at Fountainhead Saturday. Slightly wet = well packed down = excellent trail conditions!


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

My wife in a race with the sun


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

Wombat said:


> That's right, and not really heading there, but I thought it made a decent caption.
> 
> Tim


Nice, Where you at Bruce Ridge or Stromlo ?


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Great ride in Sutton, MA


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

This sounds more like an invitation than a warning . . . .


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

Mazukea said:


> ^^^that looks ridiculously cold. :eekster: even your dog looks like "WTF man, less picture taking, lets just get to some place warm!"


It was -26C (-15F). Not too bad as long as you keep moving. 

I did a late afternoon ride because it was -35C (-31F) in the morning. No stoping for pictures with the dog at that temp!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

guilev said:


> It was -26C (-15F). Not too bad as long as you keep moving.
> 
> I did a late afternoon ride because it was -35C (-31F) in the morning. No stoping for pictures with the dog at that temp!


Is your dog a German W.H. Pointer?


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

On a brief break before heading back down for home. My favorite front tyre a little worse for wear on the rocks, you can see where the sealant has been doing its job on the bead and sidewalls and the fork stanchions are wiped clean so I'm using all of the travel. There's nothing more fun that riding a well-dialled in bike.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

another ride...and another sunset...life is good...


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

OO7 said:


> Is your dog a German W.H. Pointer?


He's a Wirehaired Pointing Griffon, aka Korthals Griffon.

He's tall for a griffon, so a lot a people confuse him with a German Wirehaired Pointer as both breeds share a lot of physical characteristics.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Had to drive, but found some Oregon sun.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Shoulder lean.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Banging it out 4 for 4 on my favorite step-up on the south side of VOAZ in Phoenix Mt. Preserve:thumbsup:


----------



## DSprocket (Dec 7, 2012)

Whistler = Stoked


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Exit planet dust.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Hookie day



Morgan


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Found a little Christmas cheer on the trail today.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

playin. yeah 2 pics, why dont ya shoot me!!!


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

At the turn-around point.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

The top of a brand new trail. I'm the third person to ride it.


----------



## mtbcville (May 30, 2012)

Gotta love a foggy fall ride!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Last race of an awesome season...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Rock dude said:


> The top of a brand new trail. I'm the third person to ride it.


You've had some good ones, but this might be the best yet! Some people think this landscape is blah, but I LOVE IT! It really is so full of life and possibilities:thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

just stoked to be out again...


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Chilly today...








...and nachos tonight!

Sent from my Android - because Carrier Pigeons are slow!


----------



## Will69 (Dec 10, 2012)

Took a short ride behind the house. Found a deer stand way over the property line on my side.


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

Early bird riding :thumbsup:


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

Dbl post


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Crunchy with a side order of wet. :thumbsup:


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Apologies for the double post. Can't see a way to delete...


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

it was a nice day


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Here comes the rain!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Just the _usual_...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Rock dude said:


> Here comes the rain!


Whata ya just trying to out do yourself SWEET!:thumbsup:


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

MTB Pilot said:


> Whata ya just trying to out do yourself SWEET!:thumbsup:


Agreed. That's a great photo. I see trails down there!


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Rode 10 miles through a dry forest, in 95º F heat, just to enjoy this view.

Edit: It felt like it was 110º.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Rock dude said:


> Here comes the rain!





MTB Pilot said:


> Whata ya just trying to out do yourself SWEET!:thumbsup:





Map204 said:


> Agreed. That's a great photo. I see trails down there!


:thumbsup:

Seriously awesome photo as per usual, Rock Dude!


----------



## C-man23 (Mar 8, 2012)

First night ride...awesome!


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

Nice lunchtime break. Have to get out of the office more.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Riding blues away.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

flowy fun:thumbsup:


----------



## cob4lt! (Apr 6, 2010)

Amen scrublover


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

Rock dude said:


> The top of a brand new trail. I'm the third person to ride it.


Such a stunning photo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

My last ride? Looking for sand and sea!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

See ya!


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Muddy and rooty.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

"Slick Rock" Phoenix Valley style on a rare cold and wet day


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

mtn.skratch said:


> flowy fun:thumbsup:


Where?


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful Texas sky.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

CYCLEJCE said:


> Where?


Hall Ranch in Lyons, Co.:thumbsup:


----------



## TxMatt (Nov 26, 2012)

Didn't hit the trail, but still a great ride!


----------



## TxMatt (Nov 26, 2012)

*Good Day!*

Didn't hit the trail, but still a great ride!


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

A gem of a trail.


----------



## andrew hild (Jul 8, 2012)

*WI ride (Trek 930, 1997 I think)*

Middle of December in Wisconsin. Short trail soft dirt and little ice + rain. Not a bad time killer.

God I do miss Oregon though. 4 more years then I'm 18 and out of this state.


----------



## andrew hild (Jul 8, 2012)

*Old Ride*

From a ride around 5-6 months ago. Took a turn going around 35 downhill wide but a full 180 in direction. Wheel wasn't straight, rim brakes caught, lost my grip, wee, drop, hit, slide, roll, stop, son of a b. Still a fun road ride though.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

I was having so much fun today, that I almost forgot to take a picture.

My bike on my rack, right before I left the trail. lol.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Cold as ice.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

A saguaro audience.


----------



## Zuarte (Nov 21, 2010)

Finished up filming my amateur-hour video.


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

Uh oh!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

perfect dirt this weekend in Auburn 

my phone made this


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Bikes are FUN!


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Finished buildin' this today so given it a go


----------



## Cobak04 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Tahoe ride*

Most exhausting but best weekend ride ever.


----------



## Gas (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Everyone I'm new to this Website and for the life of me I can't figure out how to start a new post. I feel like an idiot. Could someone show me where and how to post under general information. Didn't mean to hi-jack this thread just need help! Thanks in advance. I hope I can find your reply if someone replys


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

Gas said:


> Hi Everyone I'm new to this Website and for the life of me I can't figure out how to start a new post. I feel like an idiot. Could someone show me where and how to post under general information. Didn't mean to hi-jack this thread just need help! Thanks in advance. I hope I can find your reply if someone replys


Head down to the test forum and get a few a way :thumbsup:


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

First ride back since breaking my arm 8 weeks ago, felt great.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

A little bit of a Sonoran HAB.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Taking the scenic route.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Damp and misty.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh, the things you find on the trail


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

one can string together more than twenty miles consisting mostly of unpaved service roads and singletrack without leaving san francisco city limits...


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

is great when you do a big new jump and land in one piece.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

digthemlows said:


> Oh, the things you find on the trail


ahh, finding a Turner on the trailside, that's pretty awesome!


----------



## ckeeler (Nov 8, 2012)

*From the Weekend*


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

shekky said:


> one can string together more than twenty miles consisting mostly of unpaved service roads and singletrack without leaving san francisco city limits...


Would love to know any such routes for the next time I visit SF. Hint: gpx, www, maps, etc. wanted.


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

Last nigh


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Had to get out this morning before the snow storm that has been forecast for this afternoon.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

When given a choice, take the stairs, all 500 vertical feet of them...


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

We had a little trail buddy come out for a drink during an unusual all day rain in PHX.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Huh.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

That sucks. At least the fire didn't burn everything and there's still a trail.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

A wet day in Kulani


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Man it would be nice to ride in trees for a change. Looks like a great place!


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Kulani is one of the best trails we got here. It's a network of many small trails. So you can ride for as long or as short as you like. Just be careful cause it's very easy to get lost in here. It took me a few rides with my friends before I was comfortable enough to go there by myself. I still don't venture too far though, cause even some veteran bikers have been known to get lost in there. The trees and trails just start to look the same if you start to lose track of where you are. Not a good feeling when the sun starts to go down.


----------



## kongkers (Jul 11, 2010)

*taking a break at the top*

found these at the top of the Stonefly climb. The beavers have been busy up there!


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> Had to get out this morning before the snow storm that has been forecast for this afternoon.


cool picture sgltrak:thumbsup:


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

*It's getting cold again*

Some quick trail time on my way back home from the post office where I picked a new toy for myself. Trails were so good I passed the house I live in just to get some more ridin' done in daylight.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Down and around.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

almost winter


----------



## C-man23 (Mar 8, 2012)

Another day, another night ride.


----------



## jcolletteiii (Dec 1, 2010)

I've been looking at this group of rocks for quite a few rides now - it would make a very nice interesting little plaything, and with minimal work, too! 








P.s. Sorry for crappy cell picture - it was strongly backlit at sunset.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

On the campus of an old burned down seminary/school, aka Hell House.


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

22 Degrees this morning.


----------



## Xenocatalyst (Dec 11, 2011)

Made it to the top of Mount Canobolas, Buggered.
ttp://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy309/Xenocatalyst/Topofnobby_zpsce5af2a7.jpg


----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)

Rock dude said:


> 22 Degrees this morning.


Yeah, but it's a dry cold.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

Orcia valley, hills, mud and little fog


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Zero F, not more, not less. A nice quick ride before the world ends.


----------



## next (Nov 4, 2012)

photo from yesterday - Somebody stuck a Christmas tree out on the beach here in San Diego, complete with ornaments and tinsel.

I thought it would get removed by city workers or something, but it's been there a couple weeks now.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Being the world was going to end today, the only thing
I road was the wife.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

um, this is a PIC thread John, PICSORITDIDNTHAPPEN!


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

My buddy found a better use for the bars I picked up for him at the last velo-swap. We need to get them started on wide bars while they're young.


----------



## Zuarte (Nov 21, 2010)

next said:


> photo from yesterday - Somebody stuck a Christmas tree out on the beach here in San Diego, complete with ornaments and tinsel.
> 
> I thought it would get removed by city workers or something, but it's been there a couple weeks now.


That background looks familiar...the Sail Bay part of Mission Bay?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

huntermos said:


> My buddy found a better use for the bars I picked up for him at the last velo-swap. We need to get them started on wide bars while they're young.


Cute kid. "Him?" with Hello Kitty rain boots and pink tights?


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Was like riding through a tunnel.


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Short, slow, and brr.


----------



## Zuarte (Nov 21, 2010)

Sunset ride in the desert; the temperature falls fast after dark.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Watching the sun go down...


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

Great trail conditions! Back on after too long a break.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

the-one1 said:


> Cute kid. "Him?" with Hello Kitty rain boots and pink tights?


"Him" being my buddy, for whom I bought the bars. "He" is the little girl's dad...


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Probably my last mountain bike ride of the year. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everybody!!!


----------



## Bludshroom (Oct 6, 2012)

found a new swimming pool


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Caught this on the way to the TH a few weeks ago.*

...


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

wow

my phone made this


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

This page is sweet. Nice photos!


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

Trails were wet so I took my cross bike on a road ride trying to make my heart explode, 2300+ feet of elevation gain over the first 6.7 miles


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Some fun doing long and techy climbs:thumbsup: after 6 days without riding:madman:


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Finally went to check out Trail 100


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Little warmer today.


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

An absolutely Beautiful day for a ride...with some ice on the slickrock.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

drenched twice today but happy...


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Brought some spirit to the trails today


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

tight squeeze


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Got out today with two of my favorite riding partners.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Downhill is pretty done for me this season, so time to go uphill... White Mesa NM.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

^^^Nice pic.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joshua75W (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice Ride at Chicopee (Gainesville, GA)


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Rock dude said:


> ^^^Nice pic.:thumbsup:


Thanks Rock dude!


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

My Daughter exploring a cool little cave on the trail.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

finally winter is here :ciappa:


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Sunday morning ride: nearly at the top.

Tim


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

A wet day in Duck Tails


----------



## danguskhan (Aug 22, 2011)

darkslide18 said:


> ...


A damn fine shot of Mt. Hood! Were you riding at Sandy Ridge?


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Enjoying the last few rides of 2012...


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

danguskhan said:


> A damn fine shot of Mt. Hood! Were you riding at Sandy Ridge?


Yep.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

My gal and me celebrating her birthday on a warm, sunny December day


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Almost 9 miles of Kulani fun


----------



## troycad (Dec 23, 2009)

Stealing some warm weather in late December here in Tennessee.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

I found Shooting Star out at FINS.


----------



## erudition12000 (Apr 16, 2012)

Christmas Eve Ride: Self Portrait


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

jhazard said:


> Downhill is pretty done for me this season, so time to go uphill... White Mesa NM.


Excellent pic & one of my favorite scenic trails in the world.

Mind dropping some of your pix in the NM Trail Pix thread?


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

Crisp 25 degree ride on my new Goblin what more can you ask for.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Taking a break and soaking up some AZ winter sun:thumbsup:


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

MTB Pilot said:


> Taking a break and soaking up some AZ winter sun:thumbsup:


Nice! 
You were soaking up the sun and I was getting soaked by the rain today.:thumbsup:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

MTBNate said:


> Excellent pic & one of my favorite scenic trails in the world.
> 
> Mind dropping some of your pix in the NM Trail Pix thread?


Since I'll soon be a resident, why not? Should show up there soon... (pics, I mean) - and thanks!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

The only "move" I really cleaned today, ABQ sfh trail.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Happy Christmas at every cyclist !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

^^Awesome pic. Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

'Tis the season...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Cool 55 degree solo X-mas day fun:thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

No presents under the tree for me, but being able to be riding is all I wished for:thumbsup:


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

A day late but I really enjoyed my Christmas eve ride.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

I rode up into the hills and stopped by the beach on the way home.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Wet, muddy Christmas...


----------



## next (Nov 4, 2012)

enjoyin' me some sweet sweet nature


----------



## Zaratustra (Jan 17, 2009)

Blue reflection ..


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

the forest is always watching


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Last ride of the day!


----------



## mataman (Mar 8, 2009)

*Fat Bike Ride*

Night ride, in the snow on a fat bike. Simply awesome.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Don't Trust the Ground*

The ground looked solid, it wasn't.


----------



## onelovetony (Nov 9, 2012)

Lots of cool pics. Glad to see some people biking in the snow. I'm new to mountain biking, so I haven't done snow yet. We just started getting it here in Connecticut.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Gorgeous weather for a ride today!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Biggest hill on the loop!


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

*Christmas day ride*

It was a white Christmas in Lyons, CO!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

that wasn't the start to the ride I was expecting


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^^ Damn


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

It punched all the way through and I found it inside the tyre when I took it off the rim. Couldn't believe it would blow through so easily. All good and fun morning none the less.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

wow, that's a nice puncture. tubeless can't save a hole that big!


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

scrublover said:


> Giggling occurred.


Oh my................


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

bagz007 said:


> nice, but in the way.


lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Our annual Christmas Eve group ride included 10 miles of single track, 10 costumed bikers and bikes decorated with everything from wreaths and flasks to candy cane filled stockings and jingle bells.


----------



## bestt (Jun 28, 2011)

Blair witch trail...


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

bestt said:


> Blair witch trail...


Even better ridden at 8pm, solo?


----------



## bestt (Jun 28, 2011)

MTBNate said:


> Even better ridden at 8pm, solo?


No way...


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Black Canyon Trail - absolutely epic scenery and gorgeous singletrack.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

giving the cross some headlands love...


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

@ Wilderness, Aguadilla PR


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

OTT Christmas lights on a house on "Christmas Street" Policarpio St. Mandaluyong Philippines

14.583918, 121.030248


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Snowy ride at Graham today ...










SPP


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

First ride on my new (to me) Stumpy, more fun on a bike I have not had!

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/SJ.jpg" >


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

visiting the fallen...


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Surprisingly not called the Pipeline Trail.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

can´t stop riding this days i whish i have more leg power


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

What the f is that a tombstone? I want one like that when I'm dead!


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

I usually don't ride before noon, but this morning it was worth the effort.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

View from one of the Cowboy trails in Las Vegas, NV


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*today some mud in the wood*

warm day for end december but perfect for cycling


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Crusty.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Quick fun jaunt to test out our new helmets:


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

18f and still a blast.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

today's thirty percent chance or rain skirting mt tam...


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

The day after Christmas, Nepaug, CT. The water in the bite valve on my pack froze!


----------



## djyoung4 (Dec 29, 2012)

Got lost in the desert


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Rollin, Rollin, Rollin...


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

djyoung4 said:


> Got lost in the desert


At least you weren't on a horse with no name!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Experimenting with tires and pressure. 40 psi in Slant Six is not the appropriate combo for this ride, but fun none the less.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

I took my Son In law out for his first ride in 3 years. 
I told him it would be a short ride (ha ha). He bonked after about 13 miles.


----------



## Ride Red 31b (Jul 2, 2012)

First snow ride

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Yesterdays ride. Two Fox single track. Sycamore Canyon.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Another cloudy and cool day for shredding in the desert:thumbsup:


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

A ride at Fountainhead turned into an injured bald eagle rescue.


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

looking forward to more rides this 2013.


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

scorchedearth said:


> A ride at Fountainhead turned into an injured bald eagle rescue.


NICE JOB!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Last ride of the year, couldn't have been much better


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

Good times with friends, shredding some snow on local trails.

That will probably be my last post of the year, so happy New Year everyone in the mtbr.com community! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrstranger (Apr 4, 2012)

Images like this is one reason why I ride!


----------



## mrstranger (Apr 4, 2012)

If she aint dirty you're not riding her HARD enough! lol


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

Trails were wet so I took to the road for my last ride.


----------



## Trailrider92 (Nov 13, 2012)

MINI HORSES I WANT! ^^^ haha


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

Here are some more mini horses


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

i think this is my last ride of 2012, hope to ride even more in 2013, god please give me health to keep doing this, thanks to all and good luck.


----------



## bestt (Jun 28, 2011)

Last ride of 2012...


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Phoenix winter > Denver winter


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

"Hey Mr. Human, you have a little mud right there"


----------



## tao (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

"All right, Mr. DeMille, I'm ready for my close-up."......and that run you promised me!

Happy New Year All!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

end of the day, end of the year...


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

The Last Ride of 2012






Last Ride of 2012 from MAZUKEA on Vimeo.


----------



## djyoung4 (Dec 29, 2012)

last ride of 2012 = what in downhill tarnation


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

I was being watched.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Riding out 2012... Ready to ride in the new year...


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

burrrrrr


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Marsh Creek, new years eve - snowy & flowy


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Rolling in the new year


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

last ride of 2012 :thumbsup:


----------



## lumpsum (May 2, 2005)

Nice ride today with very, very interesting road conditions.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Great day for an end of the year ride in the Goldfields.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

First ride of the year. Perfect.


----------



## rpinata (Jan 29, 2009)

*Today*

In the North Foothills of ABQ


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Great snow is just as fun as great dirt!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

New Year's ride ...










SPP


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

Good times, good friends, good beer!


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

scorchedearth said:


> A ride at Fountainhead turned into an injured bald eagle rescue.


Good job Scorched! I hope things turned out ok for the eagle. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zuarte (Nov 21, 2010)

First ride of the new year, though I don't have nearly the snow some of you guys do.

(dual exposure of sky and earth)


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Scouting for new trail, I found this rusty old block in the woods near my house. The Garmin is there for scale.


Found in the woods by fnagrom, on Flickr

Morgan


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

Best ride of the year 1/1/2013 18f and 50 friends


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

The Usual Suspects


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

threaded


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Mt Rainier:


----------



## AndyTN (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## BlueDog03 (Jun 2, 2008)

New Years Eve 2012 cruiser ride


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## ply5013 (Aug 15, 2011)

Big Talbot Island - Tree Graveyard


----------



## ply5013 (Aug 15, 2011)

Little Talbot Island


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Been waiting almost a year for them to finish this area so I can get back to some awesome trails.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

A balmy 9°F


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Lots of snow pics here - the best I can do from PHX - snow in the Supes.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Fun in the snow on New Years Day!


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

*Last ride of 2012, old water reservoir*

Cold, cloudy day, awesome


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Sarguy that is funny, violators prosecuted. More like
violators will be blown to sh*t.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

first ride of the new year goes to the 'cross...


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

TrailMasonJones said:


> Best ride of the year 1/1/2013 18f and 50 friends


Lawrence River Trails??? I'm from the Kansas City area


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

My buddy fixing his broken chain in the snow that has recently consumed our trails. Fun stuff! Sunbridge Hills - Saint Joseph, MO


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

BAH No snow down here in springfield mo got maybe a inch an it all melted away


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

fire02red said:


> Lawrence River Trails??? I'm from the Kansas City area


bingo you missed a nice ride we do it every year.


----------



## mackt (Jan 27, 2008)

Central Otago in NZ, the rain stopped so quick return blat Alex to Clyde on Millennium track - always fun by the Clutha river.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

It's nice to be alone sometimes.


----------



## cob4lt! (Apr 6, 2010)

*Alone....*

Except for those AT-ATs on the horizon.


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Because the trail was there.....

From Goldfield Mtns


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Entrance to the new secret trail.


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

It's a trap!


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Very Cool! 
You have logs and we have rocks. They look like fun.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Sunset ride...


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowy!


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Spatterings of light.

From 123112_Goldfields


----------



## jcolletteiii (Dec 1, 2010)

70 degrees on January 4th - this N.E. native really digs the S.W.


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

*Dark Soon*


----------



## Zuarte (Nov 21, 2010)

Catching the sunset through my hollowtechs, lighting a quartz rock.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Where rainforest meets the sea


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Graham sunset...










SPP


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*1st trip to North Shore, Tx.... Success!*

Its a package deal... 3 fer 1.:thumbsup:


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

The desire to ride a bike is something that's out of our control.










_Credit for the image goes to USFWS Mountain-Prairie's._

Please remove.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*From my most previous local ride.... (Lee Creek, Arkansas)*

Speachless....


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

The trails are drying out nicely.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*What, no rain?!*

Relatively dry today - a joy to be out after a bout of winter flu and the wettest year on record


----------



## Seb89135 (May 5, 2011)

Riding in the mountains above Las Vegas!


----------



## Seb89135 (May 5, 2011)

alphazz said:


> It's nice to be alone sometimes.


Your picture is amazing! Where was this? Wanting to add to my bucket list!!!!!!


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Seb89135 said:


> Your picture is amazing! Where was this? Wanting to add to my bucket list!!!!!!


Nice


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Great ride today!


----------



## rpinata (Jan 29, 2009)

The SFH-ABQ


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Morning sunshine cresting over the hills.


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

The trails are super hard packed right now and the weather is great, perfect for a snow bike ride!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

My first sunny ride of the year, very sweet.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Warm sun and soft trails = skinny tire ride.


----------



## cob4lt! (Apr 6, 2010)

Lunch ride


----------



## cob4lt! (Apr 6, 2010)

This is a new obstacle.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

An 18°C evening was a relief after 44°C without a cloud in sight.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Super muddy ride, was nice to have traction for a second.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

On a trip home to BC for the holidays, got to ride in the snow we so seldom see in SoCal


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

The three maximum temperatures over the last three days, in my neck of the bush tally to being, 111.7°C (or 297.06°F) . One could call this a heat wave.

But like the British Raj of times past, I went up into the mountains (Northern Australian Alps) to find relief from the heat.

Mount Namadgi from Hospital Hill, at sundown.










Warren.

PS, The snow shots look great ... please send me some snow, quickly. The old lady who knew how to make it here, just died from heat exhaustion.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

All these shots of either snow or killer heatwave riding (_honestly, I love'em_), well I was thinking of you yesterday. Started out about 58 degrees fahrenheit, ended in the mid / upper 60's.

*Sycamore Cyn State Park (SoCal) - January 5, 2013*


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's snow then.









I actually did something that could classify as a training ride with some camera activity here and there. I thought I'd never, ever train again!


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

I double dog dare you.


----------



## bismirle (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

All this snow.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Might be a bit slippy.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

The view from the top of the biggest climb I've ever ridden. 530m ascended over 10km. The ice made it quite challenging. Catherine Furnace, VA.


----------



## SpringsRubicon (Sep 19, 2010)

Awesome cool weather ride in Colorado Springs' Palmer Park this afternoon. And a little somethin' special waiting at home afterwards!


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

scrublover said:


> Might be a bit slippy.


Hey scrublover,

It looks sketch to me but you, obviously, know a ton more than I do about riding in snow!

That said I love how you set up the shot so you're jumping into your shadow.

I'll share one of my summer shots from Northstar Bike Park. I apologize for the crappy quality of the shot but I do like the effect of jumping into the shadow:








Thanks, again, for starting this thread!

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Giving the sloppy trails another break today.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Warm sun, grippy snow, grippier dirt, first ride 2013:thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

mtn.skratch said:


> Warm sun, grippy snow, grippier dirt, firtst ride 2013:thumbsup:


Guess I didn't need to ride the road bike today after all. I should have gone to Bobcat.:thumbsup:


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> Guess I didn't need to ride the road bike today after all. I should have gone to Bobcat.:thumbsup:


It was good today! Some snow, very little mud


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

Found some mud.









JasonG


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Hot...


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

*Got nailed on my ride.*

Found a nail in my tire after a 50 mile ride.

Stans sealant lives up to its name...no whining here.


----------



## bestt (Jun 28, 2011)

it was a little muddy...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Rain in the forecast for tomorrow; get it while the gettin' is good.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Climb up the wash.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Snow everywhere else, but we have grass in the desert.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Green grass is good news in the desert!

Funky mountain disco fever smartphone camera shot.


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

Amazing weather for a day off!


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Dropping in.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Riding the wall.


----------



## Highlander1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sealed drive bike riding
IMG_20121230_131917_311 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the pacific ocean.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

sometimes the best trails are so close from home. 

perfect wheather in desierto de los leones, mexico city.


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

short on time, had to settle for a mellow ride around the pond

IMG_0625 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

After 2 weeks spent in the land of sun, sand and palm trees, it's back to the cold and wet where my wife finally gets to ride her Christmas present


----------



## riceburner_mario (Jun 11, 2011)

catching winter sun...


----------



## CHRIS172CUP (Aug 1, 2010)

The Uk is too wet right now!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Ipswich MA


----------



## Ride Red 31b (Jul 2, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> Ipswich MA


I've been eyeballing a set of red race face bars and a 70mm stem for my x1.....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

I love Rocks!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

in the green trees high above but within the city...


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

marpilli said:


> The trails are drying out nicely.
> 
> View attachment 750780


Looks a bit tacky... Thats what it was like at Bonham State Park the same day I went to North Shore and North Shore was primo! weird how a few miles apart make such a difference in that Texas clay...


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hoban said:


> Riding the wall.


Stubb Stewart??


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hoban said:


> Riding the wall.


Sick wall mane... sick.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

darkslide18 said:


> Stubb Stewart??


Yup, on Drip Torch. It's in good shape, a little slippery before the two larger gap jumps though...


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Rock dude said:


> I love Rocks!


Yea, yea. Me too. Just keep 'em comin'. I love rock'n'roll...









..but have to settle for some cold concrete on my rides right now.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Hitting some jumps at a DH track in Canberra


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Great winter riding on the Basque coast of Spain. Linked from instagram so I hope it works!


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

these conditions are fun!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I love my winter commute!


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

Patapsco!



_Alberto_ said:


> Super muddy ride, was nice to have traction for a second.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

a ride long enough to bed in the new front brake pads, but close enough to home to quickly bail when the rain started...


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Desert city riding at Deem Hills.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Enough snow... back in Socal its all about the sunsets


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

It'll be alright in the night


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Zigging and zagging on a cycle path ... with smokey hills in the distance.










Warren.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Weather of late says give the trails a break ...










SPP


----------



## paulventer (Jan 10, 2013)

You Americans post great pictures! Awesome landscapes, awesome rides. . . However, I have recently moved to California from South Africa and I am very frustrated by the lack of MTB events in Socal. 

Even thinking of getting some races going. Is there an apatite for XC races in Socal?


----------



## beecrazy (Jun 20, 2011)

Suprisingly good traction in the packed snow on my first ever snow ride


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Late afternoon sunset break on the bike.










(Figured this is suitable, since my last was of an early morning sunrise.)


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Concrete jungle

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

paulventer said:


> You Americans post great pictures! Awesome landscapes, awesome rides. . . However, I have recently moved to California from South Africa and I am very frustrated by the lack of MTB events in Socal.
> 
> Even thinking of getting some races going. Is there an apatite for XC races in Socal?


You may want to ask this up on the XC Racing and Training thread or locally on the Socal thread. Good luck.


----------



## adamkob32 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank you guy on fat bike for clearing the way!!


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Simpledesign said:


> Concrete jungle
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


hey that looks familiar lol


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Should have been a short ride today based on the maps but sometimes maps only tell a part of the story! (camera phone photo in fading light!)

The sun sets and thoughts turn to wine. Just keep concentrating though! #mtb #mountainbiking by basqueMTB - mountain biking holidays, on Flickr


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

_*Not a good pic, but a rare 'Brocken Spectre' none the less!*_


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

One of those rides that just feels extra unique today....cool vibe


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

7 degrees..... cold!!!!


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

_*Being cheeky and posting another from the same trip!*_


----------



## Blindside (Jan 12, 2013)

A wet ride in Forrest not too long ago!


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Leave a trail...*

"Do not follow where the path may lead. Go instead where there 
is no path and leave a trail". --George Bernard Shaw


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Down the mountain in the Sierra Nevadas of Spain. Ride of my life.............


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

nothing tops off a nice saturday ride than getting love from the best shop dog in the world, mojo at san francyclo...


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

^ lovely pit


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Chilly in Albuquerque, but no snow...


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

rigidftw said:


> these conditions are fun!


The red GT is sweet. I'm hoping to have my GT set up similar. What size tires are you running on it? And what gearing do you have?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*fog wrap the hills*

fun ride in the fog


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful Socal..


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Kulani's Criterium Trail


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*self timer*

found a new singletrack


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

After a longish break I had time to ride my favourite bike again.


Retrovelo im Schnee von pu bär auf Flickr


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Another iPhone picture


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

doug_basquemtb.com said:


> Another iPhone picture


Nice Pic, we just got back from biking in Andalusia. Spain is a great place for Mountain biking.


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

Six Mile is too muddy to ride so off to the Delaware & Raritan Canal towpath...


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Cheers natzx7, we're right up in the north so it's quite different. Spain's massive and really varied.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

PR on spring/oak was 9.4 avg, came in at 10.0 yesterday (first cycle of our rides on my new 29... wasnt trying to break PR at all just enjoying the ride).


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

A break from it all.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Swapped my 660mm bar for a 720mm. Still fits.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

ten miles up, down and around san francisco's little known and LEGAL singletrack jewel, mt sutro...


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

When the temps are in the low teens, you can have a peaceful ride and the trails to yourself.









Sent from my Android - because Carrier Pigeons are slow!


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Heading up Mount Tamalpais in Marin, CA.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Albuquerque, chilly but no snow...


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

kitts21j said:


> The red GT is sweet. I'm hoping to have my GT set up similar. What size tires are you running on it? And what gearing do you have?


thanks.
in the front 2.35" and in the rear 2.1". but that minion is quiet narrow. gearing is 36:17, albeit with an eno eccentric hub. before i got the eno i rode that gear as well, using a worn in chain. with a new chain you will need to file those dropouts a bit.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Every minute on the bike is a minute less at work.


bicycle ride von pu bär auf Flickr


----------



## rtirado (Dec 31, 2012)

Riding down through the dried up riverbed.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

Made it two hours at -30F for my pre-work day ride. My toes would not have lasted any longer.


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Foggy weekend in VA*

Taken yesterday along the Rappahanock River trails in Fredericksburg, VA:


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

*Nice walk home*

Completely flat in 10 seconds, nice weather though


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

It's slippery and foggy out there folks. I took this right after my ride turned into a run as I went over the handlebars.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ looks like your eyes wouldnt have lasted much longer either! do you live on freakin neptune?!


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> ^ looks like your eyes wouldnt have lasted much longer either! do you live on freakin neptune?!


Nope, just Jersey...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Urban snowy ride out from home...


Untitled by mrtransporter, on Flickr


----------



## CWP (Jan 2, 2013)

beecrazy said:


> Suprisingly good traction in the packed snow on my first ever snow ride


Last weekend I rolled out on the Specialized Carve for my first snow ride ever and was also very suprised at how well it grabbed for me. I just learned very quickly that you have to stay in the saddle when climbing.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

great riding this weekend


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice, dry creek crossing during an explore this morning.


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

*Frozen ground equals great riding*

Who doesn't love a ride in the forest in the snow!


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

In it's habitat.


----------



## djyoung4 (Dec 29, 2012)

freezing cold on top of this hill


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

New England, 55 degrees in January.....Yep!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Just J said:


> Urban snowy ride out from home...
> 
> 
> Untitled by mrtransporter, on Flickr


Wheres the pic taken ?

cheers


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ozzybmx said:


> Wheres the pic taken ?
> 
> cheers


It's in Teesside in the UK, in fact you can see the whole of Teesside from this vantage point, not that much of Teesside is all that to look at!


----------



## jekyllrob (Oct 12, 2012)

*It's okay my face broke the fall...*


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*before snow*

maybe last picture of the winter of '13 ,now the snow is everywhere


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

been the first to leave marks in that snow.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

This wall made the old Gunnar look shiny and new.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

My first ever night ride...








...and it won't be my last!

Sent from my Android - because Carrier Pigeons are slow!


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Roll'n ...roll'n ...roll'n.










Warren.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

_*Moon on a stick!*_


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

The only picture I could sneak in of yesterdays death march along Wombeyan Caves Rd.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

D45yth said:


> _*Moon on a stick!*_


Can't that be used to find the Ark of the Covenant?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the city below and the ocean beyond...


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

crank1979 said:


> The only picture I could sneak in of yesterdays death march along Wombeyan Caves Rd.


Geeze crank, its a hot time of year to be riding that road. Did you come in from the east or the west side?


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Waiting for the sun to set to try out my new Lumina 650... frozen fingers make for blurry pictures.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Another sizzling ride ... it has been an all time record for prolonged heat this week, here on the Great Dividing Range in SE Oz. It has been somewhat hot.










Warren.


----------



## BlackMeth (May 20, 2011)

First ride this year because of a stupid stupid warped disc. Also you're all making me jealous with all of those warm looking places


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Beautiful 74 degree day to be back on the bike after 2 weeks of cold weather and being sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

MTB Pilot said:


> Beautiful 74 degree day to be back on the bike after 2 weeks of cold weather and being sick! :thumbsup:


It really was nice out there today, but I stayed on easier trails than 8A.


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

Sunset in St. Joseph, MO... 45 degrees is pretty nice this time of year...









(and one just before sunset)


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

It's thirsty work riding after early morning. I'm slowly getting used to riding in the heat. After about 30 minutes into a ride, the two frozen bidons are refreshing ... then in another 30 minutes, they are unpleasantly warm.










Warren.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

why did you turn the bidons around? Was it just a case of them getting too dirty facing forward?


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Emu, G'day. I hope it wasn't too hot today in your neck of the bush? I'm in the ACT and it's sweltering.

Going on what the guys were saying on this thread ... http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-...er-bottle-cage-strapping-fork-leg-814373.html ... I turned the cages aft to see if there was a noticeable difference in the handling. There was nothing that I could notice. The weight only dropped by one inch when the bidons are at their heaviest ... and the only difference was that the bidons got a tad dustier, perched behind the fork. Not a biggy.

With this heat, I probably need to install two more cages around the front. It feels like the heat is here now for the long haul and possibly well into March, when I like to go touring.

Cheers Mate.

Warren.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

jhazard said:


> Albuquerque, chilly but no snow...


Love your pics! :thumbsup:



natzx7 said:


> Down the mountain in the Sierra Nevadas of Spain. Ride of my life.............


Looks like a fun and challenging trail!



doug_basquemtb.com said:


> Another iPhone picture


Nice pic! We've missed you in this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

On Frozen Pond.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Great conditions for a solo ride...


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

No rain in the Seattle area for over a week and a brand new bike!


----------



## Zuarte (Nov 21, 2010)

Cold spell finally broke in So Cal (I know, I know, we don't know what cold is), so headed into the hills.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Last rays of light before providing my own sun


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

No falls, no balls.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

First ride in a few days, timing was off.


----------



## crazymanaridin (Jan 14, 2013)

*all cool pictures*

All you guys are posting cool pictures.
A cool 37 this morning for my ride just a dusting of snow here in Mi
I really injoy looking at all your nice pictures
I'll share some when i have enough posts
LATER


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Temps were in the mid-50s today, but since the trails were closed I went out to grind some gravel instead.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

The ride that never happened, I came, I tried, I fell off (twice in the first half mile!) I went home. LOL


Untitled by mrtransporter, on Flickr


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

Just too fast.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

My nephew sent me "Flat Stanley" from VA and asked me to take him for a ride:thumbsup:


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Cut wood in the morning, build trail in the afternoon, then ride...


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Not posted here in a while, but here's a little sunshine to help put that right!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i'm posting one line and TWO sunset photos 'cause it finally warmed up in the bay area this afternoon!


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

An "off" day on the bike is still better than sitting on the couch.


----------



## darton23 (May 13, 2011)

Warm at the bottom, cold at the top. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

shekky said:


> i'm posting one line and TWO sunset photos 'cause it finally warmed up in the bay area this afternoon!


same here, 6 last weekend, 50 this weekend

Love the shots with the Golden Gate in the background....


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

Fun Sunday afternoon ride! Found some bone along the way also.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My last ride was today, which in VT meant 37 degree Fahrenheit temperature, slippery snow, ice, and massive winds. After a while I gave up trying to ride and went home.


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

Rode the snomo trails and got clocked by the Fish and Game at 13mph going uphill, they loved it.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Came upon this horse and some of his kinhorse on the trail today. Both travelling same direction. I asked should I get off and you'll let me pass to the rear horse rider. Sge said nope it's ok--we'll just pull off to the side and you ride through. Our horses are cool.

Nice to run across nice hore folk coz not all the time it is that easy or pleasant.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

san francisco as seen from marin...the niners are going to the super bowl again!!!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Got the new Marlin out for the first time and dirty as requested!!! Slick and muddy but had a blast!!!


----------



## shawnstar (Jun 2, 2009)

*Dupont State Forest*

slurp


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

45 degrees warmer this weekend than last, yes please


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Keep the images of all that green and dry stuff coming! Here's still gonna be a total white out for a couple of months.

Today was a very rare day with sun visibly shining. So I had to get out for a quickie.. now, if I'd only leave the camera home I'd also get to ride more!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Reservoir riding


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Nice pic! We've missed you in this thread. :thumbsup:


Thanks! It all got a bit busy over summer there and I stopped posting, good to be back.

Riding in the Pyrenees in a pocket of sunshine in an otherwise stormy Spain!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/1965.jpg" >


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Perfect Conditions!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

First day of a string of cold ones ... can't wait!










SPP


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

Put your chains on me.


----------



## Mr Cup (May 31, 2011)

Sunset during an overnight trip to Hunting Island SC.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Taking a break on Summer night ride


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Solo ride on coastal trails in perfect weather..


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Chesebro / China Flat area (N.W. Los Angeles) - temps near 80 degrees. The grasses don't know what to think. Is it winter? Is it summer?

My wife speed'n on through.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Ice on "The Springs" at *White Mesa, NM*


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

That looks so awesome... and so slippery.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

solidass said:


> Put your chains on me.


Hey I've got a photo like that with Penny Farthings.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Gotcha.

Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

after more than a week of rain without pause... a sunny afternoon


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

mud


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice view of the California coast.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

60+ degrees, shorts, short sleeved jersey, Colorado sun, January 22, 2013.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

it's been a good year-long vacation...back to work wednesday...


----------



## GeauxTime9 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wilson Kansas


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

*One video...*

This is why I climb hills so I can do this....




Betasso Link Downhill - 1.20.13 - YouTube


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes, that landing is a cheap plyboard nailed into a picnic table with logs underneath for support


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

My favorite section of VOAZ trail on this side is .5 mile, 8.1% for a 175 feet; It's a blast going down and a challenge going up!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Some more PMP - from the top of Irregular Link at night.


----------



## Zuarte (Nov 21, 2010)

Overcast, but nice weather today.

Background: comm arrays as part of NASA's Western Aeronautical Test Range (WATR) at Edwards AFB, used to help track the retired shuttle as well as the space station.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

MTB Pilot said:


> My favorite section of VOAZ trail on this side is .5 mile, 8.1% for a 175 feet; It's a blast going down and a challenge going up!:thumbsup:


Looks like an awesome section of trail! Love your Carbine, BTW. :thumbsup:

We've gotten a meter of snow in the last week so no riding is happening for me. Gotta get into the trails with snowshoes to pack the snow down. I also gotta get me a fatbike!


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Had to pass some creepy places to reach today's trail.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Sunny winter ride.


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Cold and Dark... -22C at the end of the ride, -31 with the wind chill.....


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

20 seconds out my front door and out onto the frozen shores of Lake Huron today.

Seemed epic. I was alone for a while................it was awesome.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Ska said:


> 20 seconds out my front door and out onto the frozen shores of Lake Huron today.
> 
> Seemed epic. I was alone for a while................it was awesome.


Solitude indeed!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Hard to resist riding when your first view of a January day starts like this and ends up being 64 degrees!


Great start to the day! by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice foggy winter day.


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Just enough snow to be fun... and just enough wet sandy crap to mess up the drivetrain.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Some fun "hero dirt" after a rainy morn:thumbsup:


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

65 degrees in Colorado in January? Time for shorts and the mountain bike! Broke my Epic out of layaway for a day


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

The Redstone Cyclery Pearl Izumi thick long sleeved jersey only comes into play when it gets cold enough. 10F today.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

text deleted


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Found an unexpectedly good piece of Singletrack on South Mountain.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

For the first time further out on the lake. After the first small island had passed I had no idea where I was heading. 
Couldn't recognize anything I saw on the shoreline or beyond that.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Out there in the open. Ice got darker. Snap, Crackle, Pop! 
Double back and nearer to shore, away from the dark ice.










A detour is sometimes the better way I suppose.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks to this ride I'm now fully relaxed and unwound....great solo today.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Twas a great mid morning ride until blasting down VOAZ where the AZ terrain took it's latest victim :madman::madmax::nono::thumbsup:


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Second day in a row...........hit the frozen beach. Can't get enough.

A little greyer today though.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Quick cell phone shot from tonight's ride.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

First time riding on fresh snow = one of the best rides I've had in a long time.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

First time riding in snow/winter. Somewhere in the mid 20s F.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Wrong size wheels in a "dirt" frame, in the snow.. madness... MADNESS. I love it.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice out today ...










SPP


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

rinseflow said:


> Wrong size wheels in a "dirt" frame, in the snow.. madness... MADNESS. I love it.


You been making dioramas again? Love it :thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

our constant companions on a cool, windy day in marin...


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

rinseflow said:


> Wrong size wheels in a "dirt" frame, in the snow.. madness... MADNESS. I love it.


Can't rep you again,but your pics are always exceptional.:thumbsup:


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Went down twice today in impressive fashion


----------



## Zuarte (Nov 21, 2010)

Sundown on the San Andreas fault line. Below is Elizabeth Lake Rd, which runs along the fault line. My bike is on the western-most edge of the North American tectonic plate. On the other side of the road begins the Pacific tectonic plate.


----------



## teknolog (Jan 27, 2013)

Helmet cam shot from today's ride at UC Santa Cruz


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*welcome back to the saddle*

some snow too many mud


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*try*

try


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

emu26 said:


> You been making dioramas again? Love it :thumbsup:




Does look a bit like a diorama indeed. I might make some more of them now that I've got a Clik Elite back pack to protect my gear.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

A pleasant winter's day in Annandale Park in Northern Virginia. Didn't feel like getting in the car so I just rode there, dammit.


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

First ride in two months since I broke my clavicle. Feels great.


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

Icy today


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

After 2 hours of climbing to my favorite spot, nothing bettter that taking your shoes off.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*Placitas, New Mexico: * a trail with truly stunning New Mexican vistas around every turn...

_---> click for maor <---_


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

It was so cold out that even the creek had frozen!


----------



## erikrc10 (Apr 27, 2011)

Today's ride was slippery and fun.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

Out for a nice Sunday ride.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Beautiful Picture, beautiful bike and a beautiful place, but sheesh it looks cold!!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

darkslide18 said:


> Out for a nice Sunday ride.


Awesome bike and picture!


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*A great weekend with:*

First day, first sport, first silhouette, one girl


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*2nd Pic*

Second day, second sport, second silhouette, same girl.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*Placitas, NM*
_(15 min north of ABQ on the north end of the Sandia Mts - elev 10,700')_


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

*Leadville 100 here we go...!!!*

5000 FT climb on an old mine just outside my city, (city is 4600 ft above sea level)


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Sometimes you can just feel it when your bike loves getting dirty.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

No whining, it was a nice hike, I was surrounded by 8 deer and I KCCO!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

"First Tracks Nooner"










SPP


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

what to do when the kidlets are napping....










* it's a cross bike...not a roadie...


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

Invincible to...vincible.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*nice picture of darkslide*

for a wallpaper ! great !


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Great time in the snow. Surprisingly great.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Discovering the vibrant colors on a morning ride at Sycamore Canyon, Riverside, CA, shortly after a rain.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Closest I've ever been to a pot of gold.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

A rare stunning "winter-time" view of Sycamore Canyon, Riverside, CA.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Trail Nazzi + Trail Maintenance = 2nd Lap


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

huffster said:


> Trail Nazzi + Trail Maintenance = 2nd Lap


got to love the mentality of people that want to protect the environment from mountain bikers so much, they cut down trees to do it


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Please don't get me started on that one.


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

These buildings are part of the Kings Park Psych Center, which is awesome, but are probably coming down soon with the rest of it, which is not as awesome.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

emu26 said:


> got to love the mentality of people that want to protect the environment from mountain bikers so much, they cut down trees to do it





John Kuhl said:


> ^ Please don't get me started on that one.


Oops! I didn't mean to start a "whine" in this no whining thread. I was miffed, though.

Here's another pic to put us back in our happy place.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Back on the bike after 3 weeks off due to injury.


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

I was going to just ride the trainer tonight, but all of these snow pictures got me out in the slippery stuff.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

First Tire Tracks


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

Quiet n peaceful.


----------



## MarianoCR (Oct 8, 2012)

*Arenal - Costa Rica lucky to live here!*

Arenal volcano on summer one of the best rides...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Just a quickie up and down the hill this afternoon...


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

My 7-hour helmet hairdo.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Today ride, Shafer Trail to Longs.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

wake up at 5:30am for a morning ride, awesome.


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

La Fuentona (the big source)


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

From a while, actually a long while, ago. Scotland.


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

*Sunset Ride*

My Niner in its natural element last night


----------



## djyoung4 (Dec 29, 2012)

finally gor out after a few days of rain


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Another great day for a ride.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Anderson truck trail, cleaned every section of the climb.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Just another beautiful AZ afternoon:thumbsup:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

It just isn't the same.










You know, like, when you really want a porter or a stout, and someone gives you an IPA? It works, tastes sorta' okay, seems like a good idea at the time, but wasn't really what you were after.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Albuquerque, February 1st:


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hmmm don't know if the new forum format is as good for this thread in particular. Anyways, some night fun with Exposure lights.


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

Between trying to walk over the rocks with my biking shoes and the layer of ice on the concrete, it wasn't easy setting my bike up for this picture, but it was fun and I had to take it.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*fascination*

induced from GT bike of my friend


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

If the Ground Hog were here, he would've seen his shadow.










SPP


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Loving this Colorado winter, but fearing the dry summer...

PC021394 by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Marin County Ca. Rest at the top.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

The best part of a Saturday ride is realizing that you get to wake up and do it all over again tomorrow!


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

A chilly winter's day in Northern Virginia. Frozen trails meant for solid ground and some good slippery riding. Perfect. Time to drop in!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

First ever snow ride, WAS AWESOME!!!


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)

Old


----------



## peanuthead (May 31, 2004)

A spectacular day of riding in Sedona


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I wanted to keep riding but my bike wanted to take a break.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Downhillin with this guy on groundhog day 2/2/2013


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

zuk88, that´s awesome, I love old trees and that really calm feeling of a really old forest.

Here´s a still from a little video I did, sometimes it doesn´t all go to plan! You can click the picture to see the video here if you fancy:


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

no whining, but the video requires login.


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

It shouldn´t need login. It´s just an embedded vimeo video. I didn´t want to embed the video here becuase it´s a picture thread, hence why I just put the link in.

EDIT: It just happened to me as well. I hit refresh a couple of times and it went away. I think it´s a problem with Vimeo but you definitely don´t need to log in to see it.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Blue mountain, Peekskill NY with the wmba...










SPP


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

it's ok now. nice video, great riding!


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Way too much snow around here.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

From high atop Mt. Lukens in the San Gabriel Mountains at 5011' looking out over the San Fernando Valley in the Los Angeles area where "valley talk" was invented. Like, totally!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Playing with the new camera.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Sometimes you come across spiky nuts:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Two months without a ride is: Way. Too. Long.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Bike needs a good clean after my first AM Race, awesome fun.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Another nice Sunday ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Shadow chasin'*

No matter how hard I tried, I couldn't catch the guy in black


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

Flurries, some mud, and the Lorton Reformatory as a backdrop = good times.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

scorchedearth said:


> Flurries, some mud, and the Lorton Reformatory as a backdrop = good times.


Relatively near where I grew up.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

It's nice to be out again after 2wks of being sick
[I took the pic with my camera phone, following my friends]

Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

FWO FTW.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Pretty stoked on the move to Albuquerque...


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

jhazard said:


> Pretty stoked on the move to Albuquerque...
> 
> View attachment 768612


cool line and picture!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Quick dusk ride on the back yard trails after work this evening.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

^^^good day for that sgltrak^^^


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

having so much fun lately have cant seem to stop and take pics anymore.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

So I'm just riding along minding my own business, someone snaps my photograph, and the next thing you know... I'm in a magazine! LOL!

Good rider  , great location, and FANTASTIC photographer (my wife)!










MBA March 2013


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

jhazard said:


> Pretty stoked on the move to Albuquerque...


Badass!

Yesterday's after work ride. Trying to get my fitness level up again like how I had it 2-3 months ago (been riding inconsistent since).

Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

my 3 year old is now strong enough to ride to the trail head with me for some 'real' MTB singletrack loops


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Chunky climb








Even chunkier descent!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*As with most fire towers, they are on top of hills*

So, there was some climbing involved


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Right on Chum, 3 years years old and on a real bike. That 
is great.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

When it's so cold out most of my guy riding friends b!tch out, my girl doesn't.


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

Former gravel pit, future skills park.


----------



## jpatt28 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thinking about switching to AIRBOURNE


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

CGrr said:


> Former gravel pit, future skills park.
> View attachment 768953


That "wall" is gonna take some balls to ride, if that happens to be one of the features, and I thought some of features I've seen _others_ ride took some nerves. :lol:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Last ride I rode a bit and hiked a bit... the view was worth it...


----------



## flyingdutchmen (Nov 20, 2012)

*Come on spring!!*

Still cold and a bit of snow left. I can feel spring is coming


----------



## Zuarte (Nov 21, 2010)

Took some friends who are new to mountain biking to the free monthly beginner skills clinic put on by CORBA in the Santa Monica hills. (Pic from their photographer)


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

My 100,000 lumen* headlight.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

An awesome ride in Wildcat Ridge WMA today!









The "bat cave". Home to ~28,000 hibernating bats in the old Hibernia Mine in Rockaway, NJ.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Racing the sun


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

jhazard said:


> Racing the sun


Hey jhazard,

Gorgeous....Beautiful....Stunning!

Any chance of getting access to a larger version for use as a desktop?

Thanks for sharing!!!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

michaelsnead said:


> Hey jhazard,
> 
> Gorgeous....Beautiful....Stunning!
> 
> ...


Thanks  no problem... This should link right to larger version on flickr:


__
https://flic.kr/p/9


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

jhazard said:


> Thanks  no problem... This should link right to larger version on flickr:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/9


Hey Jerry,

Thanks, so much, for the link to the larger version!

Good on Ya,

Michael


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Sun was sneaking through the trees...


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

hit some dirt yesterday


----------



## djyoung4 (Dec 29, 2012)

Found a nice little resting place yesterday


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

Warming up for a short lap xc race! Third of our winter series

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Chasing sunset 
[yesterday's ride after work]


Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*Just Before the Storm...*









:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:



michaelsnead said:


> Hey Jerry,
> 
> Thanks, so much, for the link to the larger version!
> 
> ...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

jhazard said:


> :thumbsup:


Stunning image... would love to know what your ps work flow was on this!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

bsieb said:


> Stunning image... would love to know what your ps work flow was on this!


Had an extra couple minutes....

I don't usually use photoshop anymore unless I really need to pick at an image, mostly use Lightroom now.

It was shot with a Peleng Fisheye lens, and I used the lens correction filter in LR to de-fish it a bit, and also did a little post-crop vingetting:

post-crop vignetting:

Amount: -36
Midpoint - 44
Roundness - 0
feather - 63

Here's the other adjustments I made in LR (original capture shown on top with exif - shot at f/8 - the lens is manual so it has to way to record f-stops)


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

...


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

The Blur LT in it's natural habitat, enjoying some fog and mud:


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

My local trails before the B-L-I-Z-Z-A-R-D they say is coming ...










SPP


----------



## lone ranger nh (Oct 19, 2011)

snow tommorow


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

Great night for a ride, you sure its february?!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Today on Slickrock Trail:


----------



## droc089 (Feb 18, 2012)

A beautiful end, to a great day.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Sahuaro holding up my bike.


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

SingleSpeedin' in Marin.


----------



## SpringsRubicon (Sep 19, 2010)

Short afternoon ride in Palmer Park, Colorado Springs.


----------



## trail-adventure (Jan 30, 2013)

i went were no car dares to go


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Start of the blizzard...supposed to be a foot of snow comin'










SPP


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

*For the snapped X4 derailleur*

Wow. That must have been bad on the trail. 
Good side is that you can now buy a rear derailleur higher up than an X4 (I would suggest Shimano).


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Picked up my '13 Spec Epic Expert today from layaway, and was lucky enough to be able to ride a bit here in southeastern Wyoming before the snow is going to hit!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Time to upgrade...


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Hmm...not sure there is much riding around here ;-)


OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

^^^ beautiful picture.

My contribution: Pedal, damn it!


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

Who else likes riding through tunnels?


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Exploring a different camera angle with no whining.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

No whining here, either


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

Ain't fat, but damn it's fun.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Cold, sweaty 2000 ft climb and now time to warm it up on the way down! :thumbsup:


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

perfect weather today.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Florida winters....


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the sun is very low on the southern horizon these days...


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Enjoyin' some perfect dirt underneath a dusting of snow


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*clamps save me*

clamps of my friends ( if you ride alone take it )


----------



## Kristinka (Aug 18, 2010)

*city MTB crit*

Last summer, MTB city criterium in Brno, Czech Republic. A lot of stairs on the track.
My bike: Van Nicholas Tuareg titanium with 650b ZTR Crest wheels.
Olympic champion Jaroslav Kulhavy and me in second pic


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Exploring the Sapphire Coast this past week blew me away ... so did the wind.










Warren.


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

To the pub post blizzard Nemo. Why are they naming winter storms now....especially after a tropical fish?


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Another cloudy and cooler day for some session fun in the Preserve :thumbsup:


----------



## jd99 (Feb 5, 2013)

new fave pic


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Rockin' Friday
[last Friday afternoon's ride]

Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

When the snow on the trails is too deep, go urban...


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

This was leaving the trailhead as I finished my ride Friday


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Dang, you missed it. I love a couple hot-dogs and a cream soda after a ride.


----------



## ruxin (Jan 30, 2011)

gotta take a break every now and then and enjoy the view and company


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

I guess a career in foot modeling is out of the question?


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

From yesterday.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

My just turned 3 year old on the Bearclaw Poppy trail here in St. George.


----------



## Zuarte (Nov 21, 2010)

The ride was yesterday, but got to play around with the colors today.


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

I was testing my new frame...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

darkslide18 said:


> From yesterday.


I am becoming quite the fan of your work/bike!


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

QuenteK25 said:


> View attachment 771014
> 
> My just turned 3 year old on the Bearclaw Poppy trail here in St. George.


That's a great trail to teach a kid how to ride.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Palousey


Moody Butte by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## peanuthead (May 31, 2004)

Escaping winter


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

quiet afternoon.


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

Heeflache said:


> Brian Garvin sometimes commonly known as Brian Cash, has happen to be better off a good amount of to learn more about make an appointment with the Internet come out with back and forth from almost ...as instance


A prime case of Wernecke's aphasia.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

going back to work forty hours a week means a whole new world of riding...


----------



## Skoezie (Apr 11, 2006)

Last sundays ride in snow, ice, subzero temps and big fun (pic is taken nearby Circuit of Drenthe. Home of the Dutch TT)


----------



## zaphod911 (Aug 12, 2011)

two is better than one


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

is great when you have a singletrack that goes side by side whit a river.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*under the cascade*

a gorgeous little cascade over me


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Getting some airtime this afternoon


----------



## Dwar (Jan 26, 2013)

Had a nice ride today in the forest. Went down a kids' sliding track. It was really pumpy and fun!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Evening klunk


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

I had the trail to my self today on my new ride.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Another wonderful 70 degree afternoon in the Phoenix Mt. Preserve with good mt. biking buddies. :thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

time to turn around...


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Kahlua Delicioso!*

Started marking out this trail in August 2011. Finally got around to putting it in, first runs down it today! Video snippets here


----------



## djyoung4 (Dec 29, 2012)

singletrack and a sunset


----------



## turbo1397 (Feb 2, 2013)

A glorious day in scotland!!


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Very nice 65 degree February Day*

The fact that I was Half Way through a 21 mile ride at Paris Mountain in Greenville SC, and the bike is still clean, must mean the trails were perfect!


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Fun rock section.


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

cant wait to ride! sorry, cheap phone doesnt have flash on it


----------



## BikinAggie (Oct 13, 2006)

A smile only a bike can bring!


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## obenchain1 (Nov 18, 2012)

65 in February couldn't pass up a ride after work. :thumbsup:


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Nephi's Twist trail: with all the tourists in town this weekend it's better to hit less popular/more obscure trails.


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

little bit o fun before the snow melts and the trails turn to mud.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

ABQ continues to impress!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*snoooww*

our big snow


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Maurizio said:


> our big snow


Looks like ours


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

Mud Schmud.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

goin live


----------



## Jason R (Dec 9, 2012)

*Niner Snow Day*


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Good spot for a break on a beautiful Sunday morning romp! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

On my way to the top.


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)

Norcal winter


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

To the dam and back first ride on the new SS...










SPP


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

*60's on Friday and Snow during the weekend*

Friday's Ride was 64 degrees, and today was just the right amount of snow.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

iperov said:


>


Anonymity is imperitive, hey?! 

Nice pic


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*let the good time roll*

yeah yeah


----------



## Reign2Rider (Jan 28, 2010)

Why don't you just have mod's ok EVERY account? The spam is ridiculous.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Fun day at Marin.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

wheeeeee


----------



## jd99 (Feb 5, 2013)

sunny day before snow day - crazy weather


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

71 degrees on Gooseberry Mesa, February 16th


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I hate to see the cactus like this, but it's all part of life's rich tapestry...

Taken about 5 mins from my house, approaching the Tortolita Mtns. Tucson.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice view of red mountain.


----------



## Shawnee 1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sunny South


----------



## tao (Jan 27, 2008)

Alafia? I was going to go today but figured it would be crowded due to the holiday.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Out on the CX bike today ...










SPP


----------



## robroy1031 (Feb 18, 2013)

Where is this at?


----------



## robroy1031 (Feb 18, 2013)

Beautiful view from where your sitting


----------



## robroy1031 (Feb 18, 2013)

this is where i want to ride


----------



## robroy1031 (Feb 18, 2013)

i do


----------



## robroy1031 (Feb 18, 2013)

ouch


----------



## Shawnee 1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Carter Road


----------



## dogonabicycle (Feb 6, 2013)

First mountain bike ride was a great deal of fun.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Just realized that I bought a bike that matched my biking watch (yellow and black and titanium).


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

CX to Dam and back this morning ...










SPP


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Got to love rocks!


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

^Church Rocks?

Had a short fun ride on Paradise Rim trail yesterday


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ahhhh...


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Rest time.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Desolation hill. Actually Bobcat Ridge in Fort Collins, the site of a 2009 forest fire. It still looks pretty dead up here.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

QuenteK25 said:


> ^Church Rocks?
> 
> Had a short fun ride on Paradise Rim trail yesterday
> 
> View attachment 773577


NICE!! Is that on your dually?


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

QuenteK25 said:


> ^Church Rocks?
> 
> Had a short fun ride on Paradise Rim trail yesterday
> 
> View attachment 773577


Yea, Church Rock.
That's a fun hit at Paradise.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

The amount of Spam on this forum has landed on the level of ridiculous!


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

MTB Pilot said:


> The amount of Spam on this forum has landed on the level of ridiculous!


I agree, Its getting real bad.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

MTB Pilot said:


> NICE!! Is that on your dually?


My Demo 8, but I've hit it on the Remedy too.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Trees! I rode through trees for about 90 seconds on a 3+ hour ride.








Caught by handlebar mounted GoPro.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Super sticky trails after the rains made me feel like I was 300 lbs. FUN:thumbsup:


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

great way to start the day, a mix of road and trails on my 29er hardtail.


----------



## rideorglide (Jun 5, 2004)

*Urban--caked tires*

Slippery clay-dirt.


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Light house @ Rincón, PR.

Todays ride was very dry .


----------



## djyoung4 (Dec 29, 2012)

Great ride at Usery Mountain


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2012)

She's still not built completely. Waiting on brake components & drive components. 
Enjoy!

to stay on topic, my ride consisted of using the any steep grade as launch. lol. I have no driveline.


----------



## devojrx7 (Feb 12, 2011)

Shrooms!


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Got a little snow yesterday.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

A water spout and shower, from the Great South Coast Track, at Maroubra Bay.










Warren.


----------



## cdean1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Fun with my Baby Girl


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh, so that's why my brake levers stopped moving.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Almost done with the 3 mile flat tire trudge in the teens...still a good ride

The end is near by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Not from last ride, but about 3 rides ago...

Nice view at the top!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

tonight's after-work ride...the golden gate bridge as seen from land's end, san francisco...


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Broken chain


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Can't imagine why with all the mud in your RD! Looks like fun...


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

cerrogordo said:


> View attachment 773986
> 
> 
> Light house @ Rincón, PR.
> ...


Esa es mi Tierra...


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Which way?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

la madre degli imbecilli è sempre incinta


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

A little fun sessioning a 90+ degree turn with a step up and other rock obstacles. :thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

relaxing in the sun...


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

My friend un-tacoing his wheel, Santos FL


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

natzx7 said:


> My friend un-tacoing his wheel, Santos FL


awwwww...that sucks...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*too snow*

give me a break !!!!


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

little muddier than I thought


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

23 degrees, 22mph winds, and one of the funnest days I have ever had on a bike!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

The last few weeks all I've been able to think about is a section of trail I've been working on!


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

We willingly wandered within wilting white.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Gettin' a little air on the hardtail...not brave enough to go off the wooden ramp yet though...


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Major disappointment in the fluffy stuff (much worse than my 2.1-tired 29er)... it's a riot in the dry though. :thumbsup:


----------



## djyoung4 (Dec 29, 2012)

fun downhill at bells pass which ended horribly with a bump into a saguaro


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

The river flows through town.










Snow Biking Along and In River - YouTube


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Icy bike path ride on the ss...










SPP


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

Rode down to the beach to see the sunset.


----------



## Ihatton929 (Jan 20, 2011)

A quick ride in the San Diego area.


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

If you don't mind, what trail is that?


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Just riding along...through a high speed G-out :skep:


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

That's not a pretty picture.


----------



## Backwoodsguy (Aug 29, 2010)

What frame and model is that?


jeffw-13 said:


> Just riding along...through a high speed G-out :skep:


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

that's a clean break through the weld, an easy fix if you are out of warranty.

Hope you weren't hurt


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

jeffw-13 said:


> Just riding along...through a high speed G-out :skep:


You should be whining about your last ride on that frame.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Backwoodsguy said:


> What frame and model is that?


2010 Jamis B1. They're known to break there. I was thrown to the ground but wasnt hurt. Warranty process under way and, so far, proceeding smoothly.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*composition*

our bicycles


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

my singlespeed, the north windmill at ocean beach and the full moon...


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Bend or break - steel is real. And it doesn't!


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Snowy trails and no fat bike means pavement rides.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

*surfin at night*

Surfing down 5+ inches of slightly crusted over powder.


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

How about some dirt jumps after some trails in México?


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

My BF blasting my KOM on a fast, fun and technical descent after climbing Irregular link in PMP:thumbsup:


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Snow make pretty.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

NFLcheesehead1 said:


> Gettin' a little air on the hardtail...not brave enough to go off the wooden ramp yet though...


Well...I conquered my fear of that ramp today! I hit it...hard. Got some sweet air, but (it being my first jump) I wiped out big time. I let the front tire fall forward and totally bailed off my bike landing on my side.


















I ended up quite a distance from the jump...definitely had too much speed, so I think I'll work my way up starting with smaller jumps next time. Luckily, I only got a few scrapes/bruises and my bike is fine except for a crooked handlebar.


----------



## Traildogcharlton (Jan 30, 2013)

Gorgeous country riding from Australia!


----------



## Ihatton929 (Jan 20, 2011)

Rojo Grande' said:


> If you don't mind, what trail is that?


That was La Costa.


----------



## Rando112 (Feb 28, 2013)

Night ride in Estonia, greetings!


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

My friend was demoing this Kona hei hei


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

nice view from a quick ride after work yesterday around the louisiana state university lakes.


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

i know we are not supposed to whine but damn you winter, please end so i can get a little sideways like yetiman....

IMG_0637 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## 78Scotch (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful sunny day!


----------



## peanuthead (May 31, 2004)

Red mud of Sedona


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

His first crash to be caught on the GoPro... (cheating a little with 2 pics)


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice late afternoon ride in the green winter desert :thumbsup:


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

My shadow sillhouetting the Sonoran desert floor.


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

Friday happy hr 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Rest day off bike, built and installed new ramp. be out tomorrow playin on it


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

This spot makes for a fun way to get a workout in during a long ride.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

A man and his saw...cutting in some new singletrack


----------



## shastaou812 (Jan 15, 2004)

Where is the energy drink isle?


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Zoie's first time out on the trails. She did great!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Just another absolutely beautiful day in the low 80s; Warmest we've had for a long while. :thumbsup:


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

First ride in 2 weeks on the Barton Greenbelt (Austin)


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

MTB Pilot said:


> Just another absolutely beautiful day in the low 80s; Warmest we've had for a long while. :thumbsup:


I would contribute but any photos of me are in your phone ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Why is there snow up here? Had to slog the bike up tha last 1/2 mile...


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

My riding buddy after a 20 minute downhill...


----------



## peanuthead (May 31, 2004)

Hanging out with jeeps


----------



## fadill (Mar 2, 2013)

about to going down..








not perfect track but quite challenging..that day i was 5hours on bike and take 32km (about 20 miles?) ride

at south borneo / kalimantan, Indonesia

after this ride ...i swap my stock stem (2012 giant trance x4) to funn strippa 0deg 45mm


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

long-distance daylight missions are now limited to weekend afternoons...


----------



## Zuarte (Nov 21, 2010)

Spring is on the way.


----------



## fadill (Mar 2, 2013)

great view .....i wish i could be there  (im in indonesia....where climate so diference with urs guys 



Rock dude said:


> Got a little snow yesterday.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

only for you, Estidsavado: Die You Bastard - Motorhead - YouTube


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*@estidsavado*

contro l' imbecillità neanche gli dei


----------



## mrstranger (Apr 4, 2012)

Just another day in the hood.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

This is a pretty cool spot.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

still lot of snow around...not enough to stop me from the first ride on a new bike


----------



## Tomsson (Jan 5, 2012)

Winter is still coming!


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Great Sunday Ride with a great group of people*

Great ride at Harbison State Forest, with Palmetto Fat Tire Society. (Photo by jtmartin57)


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Spring has sprung finally!


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Got out for two very different rides yesterday.

One was a fatbike ride along the lake (sorry for the crappy cell pic)









And then a little run on my moto since the roads were clear enough to allow it.........FREAKING cold.


----------



## yetidh8 (Mar 3, 2013)

Where abouts is that pic taken


----------



## verno_13th (Aug 18, 2011)

My first ride of 2013!
View attachment 777438


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Jack got to go on his first ride today.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Commit.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

The perfect day for a 19 mile 2800 ft. climb ride and a PB&Honey lunch at the top :thumbsup:


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Ride through the woods.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice view on the edge...


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Something different for my last ride... a TT ride on pavement! I placed 9th in my class, which I'm totally jazzed about since it was my first non-MTB race!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Blood!*

Payed a little homage to the Trail Gods today.


----------



## fadill (Mar 2, 2013)

doug_basquemtb.com said:


> Spring has sprung finally!


love the view.....


----------



## fadill (Mar 2, 2013)

verno_13th said:


> My first ride of 2013!
> View attachment 777438


breath taking picture....


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

48 degrees today, freezing and 6" of snow tomorrow...


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Good day of riding :thumbsup:


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

First trail ride on a new ss.










SPP


----------



## Drbo (Nov 21, 2010)

My time to think...30 miles is sometimes not enough.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Another beautiful AZ sunset to end another great ride :thumbsup:


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

S is for Singletrack


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

A late night ride home after a late night ride on New York City singletrack.










(fuzzy phone pic on a moving train)


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

While no where nearly as stunning as Mr. jhazard's photo here, this is my attempt at a self-portrait on last evening's ride:

*South Foothills Trail at Sunset*
_ABQ, NM_


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

A quick pic and a tweak to the brakes before descending the switchbacks on Ramapo Mountain.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

huffster said:


> Ramapo


Wow- that word is a blast from my past. In a past life, I had a number of sites over that way. Haven't thought of that area in ages.


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Aguada singletracks...









On my way back, had to see the view...


----------



## weaverwins (Dec 28, 2008)

Precious metals on the trails


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Last evening's trailside snack break - a can of liquid New Mexico (a.k.a. _Santa Fe Brewing Co's_ Black IPA)


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Both my rides yesterday.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Apparently thats the way to go.......


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Snowing today ...










SPP


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Poor trail.


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

The ride before the storm...........a Southern California storm that is. Lol, we panic when it rains here!


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Enjoyin' the last run of the day with my gal, the last run before the snow hit two weeks ago...diggin' the moisture and what'll it bring this Spring, and cravin' some dirt right now!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice cool ride today, some paved some playing in the snow till I got stuck and fell over, WAS AWESOME hehe (me/bike left nice imprint in the snow, sorry no pic didnt think to take one)


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Spring forward? Not quite.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hans Dampf


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Late afternoon at Pooles Beach on Cape Dromedary, the Great South Coast Track.










Warren.


----------



## JaneDoeRN (Feb 21, 2013)

"If you drive yourself my bike can ride in the Bimmer... what if I get rear ended?... just sayin."


----------



## jm-lh (Jan 30, 2012)

*Just have been out in the rain and mud. and it was great *


CIMG0254 by JannikMeissner, on Flickr

Just came back from the ride in the mud & rain.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

"a little room, please"


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

^ here, kitty, kitty, kitty, kitty!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*http://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/wink5.gif*

https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

No pics, but first ride of the year yesterday.


----------



## Frequent_Traveller (Sep 9, 2009)

Transfăgăraşan - on top of Romania (not my last, but actually my best ride in 2012)


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*sunday morning*

good climate for outdoor ,many people ride on cycle or jogging


----------



## erudition12000 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sunday morning sunrise - Albany NY


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

First group ride this season


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

*One more week with this cast*

One more week and I get the cast off. My ride today was around the neighborhood.


----------



## C-man23 (Mar 8, 2012)

First ride of the year, had a blast taking a break to read and test out my new hammock.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Greats pics everyone!!!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Great ride today! All the snow has finally melted. Many smiles on the faces of Southern New England cyclists this weekend.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

A beautiful morn for riding, complete with hero dirt, after the latest winter storm passed. :thumbsup:


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Los Pinchos MTB trail @ Salinas, PR


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Wind and sun took care of the 4" of snow we got yesterday.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

We were in the mountains and biking but it wasn't quite right.


Winchester Grade by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Two of my favorite night pics shot in the last week. Larger versions here


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

follow me baby


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Good hard work on a bluebird day


Snow ride post-blizzard by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## Sourloter (Sep 21, 2011)

*Απ: One picture, one line. No whining. Something about YOUR last ride. [o]*

Mountain of kouvaras @ Greece! Awesome trails!

Στλθηκε απ το GT-S5830 μου χρησιμοποιντας Tapatalk 2


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

the pillars of the...ice...


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Rode 'cross for a change. On a break I thought about my old-as-hell Campy groupo and how lucky I've been with it's performance and reliability. Most rides over the years that I've had it were nowhere NEAR what the engineers at Campagnolo had in mind for it but - they should hold their heads high.

Good stuff. As a side note and contrary to what some will have you believe, Wippermanns work GREAT mated with Campy.

No idea of total mileage. It's a heap of them.......that's all I know :thumbsup:


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

This little "playground" was a temporary diversion from the singletrack trails -


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

let's go to the beach (the white is not waves but Lake Erie ice)


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

Post ride cranks gave. Damn lucky.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*As near to a perfect day in the hills around Mill Valley as can be*

And yes, 3 pictures... I sometimes break the rules


----------



## djandyszontagh (Apr 4, 2007)

awesome pics


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

JasonG


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Lake Superior never gives up her dead...


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

some trails ride awesome with rain


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Friend and I demoing a couple Giants on a nice sunny day.


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

It was a bumpy ride down......


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Fat Bikes, and Lots of them.
fatty frost cross in Barrie ON


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

tyh83 said:


> Fat Bikes, and Lots of them.
> fatty frost cross in Barrie ON
> 
> View attachment 780184


Is that Horseshoe Valley?


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

sliced my tire open on the trail and Stans didnt seal it. Threw in a tube and rode for 10 minutes and pinch flatted. walked home. grabbed a new tire and started cutting the big zip tie around the tire with the closest blade handy, instead of walking 30 seconds inside for scissors. blade slipped and tire is ruined and im an idiot.:madman::madman::madman::madman::madman:

just one of those days man....


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Trail side ss conversion!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Doing office work on my iPhone while seating here...


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

First dirt of the month and it tastes good.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Got 9 miles of shredding in on brand new rubber on another lower 80s day:thumbsup:


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

The holiday season starts, bring on the biking!


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Keski said:


> Is that Horseshoe Valley?


Nope, Hardwood Hills. They are allowing fatbikes on their cross country ski trails this year to see the impact. only can go after 4:30pm, but still it's a step in right direction.


----------



## tmpaints (Jan 25, 2004)

*Riding the bluffs overlooking Malibu on a late winter day in SoCal...*

That's Point Dume Malibu, CA with Palos Verdes and Catalina Island off in the distance...


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

tmpaints said:


> That's Point Dume Malibu, CA with Palos Verdes and Catalina Island off in the distance...
> 
> View attachment 780541


What trail is that? I've never seen that angle of the coast before . . .


----------



## tmpaints (Jan 25, 2004)

*Charmlee Natural Area*



007 said:


> What trail is that? I've never seen that angle of the coast before . . .


Charmlee Natural Area in Malibu Trail Map and Descriptions

Pictures were taken on the eastern part of Trail #10 just after the Trail #17 turn. Most trails in Charmlee are easy or intermediate. This trail is more advanced. GoPro pics tend to "soften" the trail as this section is steep and rocky. You won't get epic miles at Charmlee but you can link different loop trails into a fun ride. Rarely crowded and tough to beat the scenery, Charmlee is normally my "go to" spot to beat the summer heat when the valley is scorching.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

scrublover said:


> Giggling occurred.


Excellent timing


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Tree down...










SPP


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Worth The Effort*

Worth the effort


----------



## marinjp (Mar 20, 2004)

*Playing a little blackjack*

A little fall ride near the colorado trail


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Photo-John said:


> Excellent timing


Thanks! I got lucky. Thirty second timer, taking ten shots. The whole time I was hoping the cam was catching things.


----------



## bloomer25 (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome day at Hawridge in Knoxville. Americans you have a beautiful country!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Gotta climb up to get the fun down! :thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Two days post snow storm.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Heatwave gone, cool change arrived.... 23deg is the perfect temp for a ride.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

first to ride down this ravine and first to ride it without brakes.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Sometimes storm remnants become new trail features.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

F*#king tree!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Sweet! Stuff around here is drying out much quicker than I'd anticipated!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Felt like I was out on the Prairie while climbing Irregular Link with all the wild flowers and how green the desert is.

Click on pic to enlarge.


----------



## Al Bundy (Oct 3, 2011)

Date night.


----------



## Boyzee90 (Mar 14, 2013)

Great pic


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Sunrise this morning at graham.










SPP


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Sunset last night at the top of North Rim in Bidwell Park:


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

When it's 60 degrees in deep snow, it's best to expect some soft spots.


----------



## Christopher583 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm in there somewhere (borrowed from jaewannabe)


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

A couple of years ago at Blue Marsh Lake, Bernville, PA.


----------



## HillClimber823 (Jun 21, 2012)

Epic..

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

lots of fun was had


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe my last ride of Summer, as the Sun approaches the celestial equator. It has been a hot Summer in SE Oz.

At 1080 Beach, to Wallaga Beach, Cadiangarry Mountian (on the right) and Mumbulla Mountain ... from the Great South Coast Track.










Warren.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Yesterday was as good as a day can get!


----------



## fadill (Mar 2, 2013)

south borneo, Indonesia


----------



## Andysan (Mar 2, 2013)

Winter in Las Vegas


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

bloomer25 said:


> Awesome day at Hawridge in Knoxville. Americans you have a beautiful country!


Too bad we have such a messed up government.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

just keep riding...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Another beautiful morn in the GREENEST desert on Earth :thumbsup:


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

@ Los Morrilos, Cabo Rojo Puerto Rico.

Went on an epic ride. 35 miles of pure MTB. Doesn't seem a lot, but work kept me off riding more than one hour per week.


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)

Riding around the backyard.


----------



## YAMIRIDER (Oct 16, 2012)

*Productive morning*

The Marin Trail (Wales) at 0830 this morning.










Little bit of snow around too!


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

First ride on new bike


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

The loaner for yesterdays ride wasn't a good fit.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Enjoyed all 4 seasons on today's ride, experiencing sun, rain, graupel, snow, and wind.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Enjoying the blue skies before the graupel hits!


Mark Stevens by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Awesome ride today!


----------



## hocorider3700 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Riding in Patapsco*


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks like spring already Sprung...


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy I broke my front brake lever going OTB. Well, as opposed to breaking the rear lever. It fell off the next time I squeezed it. I was able to keep on riding


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Just another one of the 350+ great days to be a mountain biker in Arizona :thumbsup:


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

Spring is here watch where you step.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Albuquerque.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Lots of green and lots of wildflowers in the desert.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

donutnational said:


> Spring is here watch where you step.
> View attachment 781810


Almost got hit by one today on the trail. First time I've ever had one strike at me as I went by. Never saw it sitting in the shade from a bush next to the trail, and just caught it in my peripheral vision as it struck. Looked back and there it was recoiling off the trail.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

The weather forecasts had it all wrong and Fountainhead was open so it was time to hit some dirt (and wood!)


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*spènz !*

trad :

push


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Spring in the Northern California foothills, looking East:


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

scorchedearth said:


> The weather forecasts had it all wrong and Fountainhead was open so it was time to hit some dirt (and wood!)


Haven't ridden there for a few years. I used to love riding a fast lap after work


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Nighttime Beerduro!! Part of the AZ Spring Fling series. Good times.


From AZSF: Hawes Beerduro! 2013


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Found some surprise features on a trail I hadn't explored before...FUN!


----------



## mtbbenny1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Old man winter still has its grip on Pennsylvania's great North!


----------



## mtbbenny1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Old man Winter still holding its grip on Pennsylvania's great North!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Favorite part of new trail I've been working on. Rock ramp part way round fast, blind corner. Good fun late in the afternoon


----------



## rbsride365 (Feb 16, 2006)

*You...*



MTB Pilot said:


> Just another one of the 350+ great days to be a mountain biker in Arizona :thumbsup:


...Suck. - With love, from Ohio.


----------



## peanuthead (May 31, 2004)

Somewhere on Hangover trail, Sedona


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry, but I have to go with a 2-for-1 here:

Dropping down to the Gila River on the AZT

From AZSF: Picketpost to Kelvin 2013

Poppies out in force on the final descent into Kelvin, AZ.

From AZSF: Picketpost to Kelvin 2013


----------



## MrSpecialK (Sep 15, 2011)

jhazard said:


> Albuquerque.
> 
> View attachment 781811


Is that the new Toxic? hadn't seen one outside of teaser pictures.


----------



## MrSpecialK (Sep 15, 2011)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Favorite part of new trail I've been working on. Rock ramp part way round fast, blind corner. Good fun late in the afternoon


Dat smile.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

MrSpecialK said:


> Is that the new Toxic? hadn't seen one outside of teaser pictures.


Unfortunately, no. That's the Hobgoblin, the full suspension 29er. The Toxin is still in testing....


----------



## Mattmillertime (Mar 11, 2013)

Beautiful windy day here in Northern Colorado, great ride...


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Blue Sky Trail in northern Colorado... first big "training" ride of the year, total blast!


----------



## mtbgaijin (Mar 19, 2013)

Pain in 3.....2.....1.....


----------



## LRichey0122 (Jan 1, 2013)

Finally good weather for 1st ride on new steed!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Dang!!! Sweet Pic! Looks like pain or a good roll...whiskey time!!


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

dirty


----------



## mtbgaijin (Mar 19, 2013)

Fractured my arm. Still can't feel my forefinger and middle finger. 


Burt4x4 said:


> Dang!!! Sweet Pic! Looks like pain or a good roll...whiskey time!!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Headed down for some "hair ball!" :thumbsup:


----------



## peteakamtngoat (Mar 20, 2013)

Desert Classic action by the water tower?


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

peteakamtngoat said:


> Desert Classic action by the water tower?


Phoenix Mt. Preserve: 302/1a from the top of Irregular Link going down to a section called "hair ball."


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

I've spat out my lungs somewhere halfway through that climb.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

MTB Pilot said:


> Headed down for some "hair ball!" :thumbsup:


Have you ever made it through the notch?


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

mtbgaijin said:


> Fractured my arm. Still can't feel my forefinger and middle finger.


Dang! Get well soon, dude.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Double the fun.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Celebrating the first day of Spring! Quick break before descending a local classic on my first post work ride of the season


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Just a 1.5 hour drive from Boston, which has 6 inches of snow. I love the Cape...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

After work ride to survey the recent fire damage.


----------



## mrstranger (Apr 4, 2012)

Another great day on the trails.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

sometimes all you need is a ride to feel good


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

jhazard said:


> Albuquerque.
> 
> View attachment 781811


Dunno if it's the camera lens, but that fork looks noodly.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Forget Cancun, Moab is the place to go for Spring Break.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

First awesome ride of spring!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

going down a few floors...


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

It's getting a bit wintery around here...


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Mountain biker breaking the sound barrier.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

One hour ago: snow devil


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Longer than usual ride.


----------



## mtbgaijin (Mar 19, 2013)

*Short Sleeves Finally*

The fastest way may be sideways.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Bog wheels rule.










SPP


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Bigger balls than me


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

My bike needed a rest and this seemed like a nice spot.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

*First ride back!*

Broke my wrist two months ago. First ride back, this is the jump that I broke it on! No, I didn't take it again...


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

If you wake up with this view, you wrecked.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

riding off rocks


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

in the trees by the sea on the other side...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

mtn.skratch said:


> riding off rocks


That must not have been today, unless the weather was a whole lot better up at your place than it was down here.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> That must not have been today, unless the weather was a whole lot better up at your place than it was down here.


Nope, just going through pics from my last rides this week.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

one can tell it's been windy and cold.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

shekky said:


> in the trees by the sea on the other side...


awesome pic shekky!


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

The beginning of an awesome ride.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Spring time in the Rockies! :thumbsup:


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

As the March thaw continues, some trails are getting bare, and some are begging for first tracks. Much obliged!


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

Quick afternoon ride


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)

Pre-work ride


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

I see yo gecko!


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Been mtb-ing for about a year, but last night was my first sunset ride. Awesome experience/weather.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Crash on Grafton Mesa from Saturday...










Low speed in soft dirt, so no pain, but the low speed was the reason for the crash. I needed to commit more speed to the line!


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Not from my last ride. Being my favorite time of year with all the green, I am a little behind on the pics....


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

30 degrees and snowing, woohoo!


----------



## Griff222 (Mar 5, 2013)

Sleeping, cus we make them tired.


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

Exploring some trails in my future city of residence. Loving it so far.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

End of the road.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

*going up a hill on Mana Rd.*

Mana Rd. 3/23/13.


----------



## saldman (Aug 5, 2003)

*Spring in Florida*

I don't get to ride as much anymore; so when I do, it means that much more. I broke away last weekend and had an all day ride with a friend in Boyette, Florida. He is an ex-BMXr so I guess he is kind of new. Showing him this trail and seeing his joy and appreciation made it all the best.

Anyway, here is a picture of my favorite section.



Sal


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

After being fixed for months I've found some new passion for geared riding. It was so easy and it was fast.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice spring day...










SPP


----------



## Lunge Bob Sweatpants (Jun 12, 2007)

Me and roughly 2999 friends this past Saturday at the Barry-Roubaix Killer Gravel Road Race in Hastings Michigan.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Clearly taking the Mont 24 Hour event VERY seriously!


----------



## BMC FS (Dec 19, 2011)

saldman said:


> I don't get to ride as much anymore; so when I do, it means that much more. I broke away last weekend and had an all day ride with a friend in Boyette, Florida. He is an ex-BMXr so I guess he is kind of new. Showing him this trail and seeing his joy and appreciation made it all the best.
> 
> Anyway, here is a picture of my favorite section.
> 
> ...


Ridgeline. Great trail. Fast, flowing and a lot of hard work. Nice pic


----------



## BMC FS (Dec 19, 2011)

need to put it on some dirt


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Finally get some dry dirt, decide to skip over some of it.


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## ckeeler (Nov 8, 2012)

*Nice afternoon ride.*


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Trail work









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lovrix (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Can you guess the name of this trail?


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

A couple of well placed benches can really enhance a ride.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Got in a quick one this morning. Also finally got a pic of me.


----------



## heartysell (Mar 29, 2013)

*Hello*

Hello Bikers, I am new to this forum!!!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

This is how the Booze Cruise is supposed to end...










Sam Adams Chocolate Bock 

SPP


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Springtime air*

After being couped up all week, got out for a couple hours of southwest sunshine. (self Portrait)


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

had a great time 

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

My first mtb ride since getting a new ACL last June. Sycamore Cove trail in Pisgah. Oh so sweet.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

The plan is to put some trails through here!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

SlowPokePete said:


> This is how the Booze Cruise is supposed to end...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You waited until the parking lot? Pete, I gotta' get to one of these and show ya'll how to do it right.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Sun, snow, sleet, rain, wind....snaggin' a quick break before hittin' up some perfect trail conditions at Horsetooth this afternoon


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

scrublover said:


> You waited until the parking lot? Pete, I gotta' get to one of these and show ya'll how to do it right.


Yes! Now that sounds good.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the northern california wet season eases to a close: looking north...


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Went from skiing to dry single track. No complaints.

IMGP3619 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Kyle509 said:


> Went from skiing to dry single track. No complaints.


What?!! and we've had about 48 weeks of rain :madmax: :madman:

Where do you live - I want to move there...


----------



## mtbgaijin (Mar 19, 2013)

*Self sustaining*









No strings attached. Mostly.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I love this time of year in the desert...


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I also love to see new trail coming in... this is the Ridgeline Trail in the Tortolita Mtns. near Tucson. Almost half way there on this one! It's a beaut!


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

eating/resting spot after a






lot of climbing.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

A random find that I'm sure we can all appreciate.


----------



## Deacon71 (Jun 20, 2012)

*3/30/13*

Stub Stewart State Park, epic!


----------



## Sleevem1 (Aug 23, 2012)

New Chili, meet Mr. Mud


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

*Easter Ride*

I scared a turkey! I snuck up on it while I was coming around a turn. He/she ran into a couple of tree branches trying to fly away from me.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Snow is all gone, trails are dry


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

The sun managed to poke through in a couple of spots on this morning's ride. There were lots of kangaroos too, but no pictures of them.

Tim


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Perfect end to a holiday weekend


----------



## climbingcragrat (Mar 13, 2009)

*Snow way*


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

after the 12 mile loop on comite river trail in baton rouge...


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*Into the Sunset*
_Albuquerque, NM_
Easter 2013


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

Having a mid-ride break on a lake with friends. Spring snow biking is great!


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Saw plenty of these on my East Valley Easter Epic!!

From East Valley Easter Epic


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Had the place to myself this afternoon.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

^^^ Bad ass! Awesome shot!


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Self shot? Spearfish???


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

CYCLEJCE said:


> Self shot? Spearfish???


Self shot: yes.

Spearfish? What?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Girls only want boyfriends who have great skills: nunchaku skills, precise biking skills...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Rain on the trail and rain on the lens.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Was a perfect day for riding


----------



## bleedinblue (Mar 23, 2013)

How do you guys get these cool self shots??


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

bleedinblue said:


> How do you guys get these cool self shots??


Camera with timer and/or burst mode.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*ABQ, NM Foothills*
Self Pic


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Still a very yellow and green desert with the temps in the mid 80's and headed for the 90s!:thumbsup:


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

MTB Pilot said:


> Still a very yellow and green desert with the temps in the mid 80's and headed for the 90s!:thumbsup:


And now I hate you.... Just got my back and all i have is sleety rain and all around nastyness this week where I am


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

Always making it interesting for myself.


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 15, 2009)

Unspectacular photo; Passion for stomping in a freshly cut trail addition.
Props to the builders; Thanks Guys!


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

Finally got to ride the trail that is almost literally in my back yard, and that I put a lot of volunteer hours into. Tons of fun.


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

quick break by the 19th century graveyard off the trail


----------



## bleedinblue (Mar 23, 2013)

First time off the pavement for me, first few miles on the bike. More tomorrow.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Perfect weather.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

nice big spider wanting to know where the space-ship came from...


----------



## bikephoto_ua (Mar 1, 2013)

Yesterday. A first ride with a new bike. Spring with Sun (not the snowy and rainy/muddy one) has finally arrived :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

A nice climb up the South side to Humboldt, waiting to drop in to Guardian for some Super D.


----------



## Tony.Montana (Nov 15, 2012)

Lake Garda, Italy!


----------



## Griff222 (Mar 5, 2013)

Riders Tunnel


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

Crappy cell phone photo from a fun ride at Six Mile...


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

perfect trails


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

yep, it was good out this evenin'


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i'm gonna cheat again; here's another from last night's combined dirt/road ride:


----------



## mtbgaijin (Mar 19, 2013)

Hanging in the bamboo. Yokohama Japan.


----------



## oli h (Dec 15, 2006)

I can see my house from here! Gotta love having plenty of countryside on your doorstep


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

evasive said:


> View attachment 786849


Man, if you'd gotten that without the bush in front it'd be worthy of hanging on a wall  Great shot. Clouds make the difference.


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)




----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Tough climb for me on the SS ....










SPP


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Cocktail? Yes, please!


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Permission granted from my rad neighbor to cruise through his land to get to the road below, shuttle out the back door, yes please...checked out one option this evening


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Went hunting for some fishing spots...finally some warm weather here in Michigan!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

The numbers: 1600' of climbing, 14 miles in 2 states, 8 antelope, 10 elk, 23 deer, 1 sunset, 2 hours, not another human being.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

You peeps with dry scenery, damn. Still with the water crystals here, waiting for summer to flow.


----------



## StraightDrop (Apr 5, 2013)

Himalayan Rush triathlon
Pokhara, Nepal


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Dug a little section of trail down an eroded gully in the afternoon, went back at night to ride it... spooky!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Whooaa I'm loaded..crazy pic!
Nice pics in this whole thread!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

sweet spring singletrack


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Epic from yesterday.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

f'ride'ay wathan style:thumbsup:


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Foothills Trails above ABQ, NM:


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm looking forward to moving these 3 rocks to make a creek crossing!


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *crank1979*
> 
> I'm looking forward to moving these 3 rocks to make a creek crossing!


^^^ Build pics!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

crank1979 said:


> I'm looking forward to moving these 3 rocks to make a creek crossing!


You working on the next loop at OMV?


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

14 miles on twisty singletrack before my morning cup o' joe on a brisk April morning...yep...ain't nothing better.... 


Six Mile morning ride by KingBobYJr, on Flickr


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

emu26 said:


> You working on the next loop at OMV?


No, Wollondilly MTB Club track at Mowbray Park Farm.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Shaking the cobwebs off for the first ride of the season.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

The snow has completely melted and spring is finally in the air. Great ride today!


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

26.87 miles on awesome trails.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Great day with friends


----------



## chckan50 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Antilon Lake Manson, Wa*



_Alberto_ said:


> Great day with friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

1400ft of climbing done, 300ft to go. Looking forward to the descent


----------



## TastyBeverage (Apr 7, 2013)

*Love snowcap...*

Gorgeous evening on the singletrack.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Santa Fe.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

nice weather today


----------



## ld.so.cache (Oct 7, 2012)

Got roots?


----------



## screamingeagle3 (Apr 28, 2010)

more,please more 



Tony.Montana said:


> Lake Garda, Italy!
> 
> View attachment 787002


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Hate to see it that dry this early in the year - it's going to be a bad year for forest fires in the SW I'm afraid.



jhazard said:


> Santa Fe.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

MTBNate said:


> Hate to see it that dry this early in the year - it's going to be a bad year for forest fires in the SW I'm afraid.


I think so too . . . its been REAL dry here in SoCal too.

And the only thing I've ridden lately is the couch (down with the Flu) and nobody wants to see pics of that.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

007 said:


> I think so too . . . its been REAL dry here in SoCal too.
> 
> And the only thing I've ridden lately is the couch (down with the Flu) and nobody wants to see pics of that.


and this is coming your way...

3 days of near hurricane force wind forecast for Southern California | The Latest | 89.3 KPCC


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

First ride on my new bike.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

everything's grey. still no spring here. however it was great ride today...


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Riding buds at *White Mesa, NM* for my unofficial farewell ride as I'll be moving to souther Germany in less than 2 wks:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm going to smoke that short, steep climb:thumbsup:


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Messed around at the old Red Bull Rampage site yesterday.


----------



## bikepackingdude (Mar 25, 2010)

Best Ride of Year!!


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Finally found time to ride this week (yesterday)

Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

I've come across this mountain man and his rad Viszla many times on several trails locally over the past 8 years and today we crossed paths at a trail junction and took the time to meet and shake hands, stoked to put a name to a familiar face, cool dude...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

sunday in the park...


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

New berm I helped build this weekend.


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Scrublover rocking out before the pain.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

thefriar said:


> Scrublover rocking out before the pain.
> 
> View attachment 788318


Do tell?


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Stop and play session before a loooong technical suffestfest climb.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

shekky said:


> and this is coming your way...
> 
> 3 days of near hurricane force wind forecast for Southern California | The Latest | 89.3 KPCC


67mph = hurricane force in CA? No wonder the rest of the country laughs at us.

Of course, we are laughing at the rest of them for their "first ride of the year" posts done in march, april, may and june (and july)


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Rocking the Limited Edition Off Camber jersey on a beautiful day!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

thefriar said:


> Stop and play session before a loooong technical suffestfest climb.


I'm never riding that trail that direction again. (okay, not that bad, but the other direction is sooooooo much better! and less painful.)

Friar spanking the wood.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

H-A-B to get here...

Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Great day in the Zuni Mountains, no real green yet but winter is over, and the trails are in great condition.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

*70 mile epic*

No whining on this ride but a lot of bone shaking on my hardtail did happen. :3


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

This bikepacking thing is E-A-Z-Y!!!

From Urban Bikepacking: 1st Run


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

First night ride,


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

freeskier46 said:


> This bikepacking thing is E-A-Z-Y!!!


Look at you mucking up that nice engagement couch. What a fella! Their marriage will be built on a foundation of your stinky bottom.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Stopping to battle some flop on the ground cramps! todays ride brought the suck.


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

to cross or not to cross?


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

abecallejo said:


> to cross or not to cross?


Don't be a sook! You can bunny hop cantcha? Just kidding. Iv'e seen this sort of issue fixed with bark! Not kidding!!!!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Tight singletrack with tight turns.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Just a quick road ride, so l dont get wet...........



my missus when l got back said:


> was the call of the forest too much?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

its tough for a little gal lifting such big wheels


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

abecallejo said:


> to cross or not to cross?


my vote is, GTFO!


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

abecallejo said:


> to cross or not to cross?


Well??? Did you cross? No way I would try that...unless I wanted to get wet...


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Had some nice scenery this AM.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

First ride today after about four weeks...felt real good and found some sweet new trails!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

NicoleB said:


> its tough for a little gal lifting such big wheels


Don't be such a *****


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just a boring picture of the girl's bike with her new pedals (obviously not taken in the woods, sorry!).


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

HRTFRD given' 'er.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Friar from last Saturday.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

finishing a two hour jaunt through the marin headlands...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Jury duty deferred.... YIPPEE!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

LOL^^^^ Awesome!!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*only the brave!*

tough day !


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Sunset through a dirty chainring

Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I am stupid for not bringing a camera on today's spring ride with all of the photo-worthy subject matter.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Yesterday's irony found on a prison wall.









(by phone)


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Another morning ride along the river...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

The goods were had at Sprain Ridge today.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Perfect day out today.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

This trail is called "Go Down Rd", but clearly I was going the wrong way. What goes up, does go down, though!!


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

First full singletrack ride of the season!! AMAZING

It's crazy to think how much you miss normal riding after a long winter.


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

A chilly, gray day on the trails is still lots of fun...


Clayton Park by KingBobYJr, on Flickr


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

First one-footed X-Up in about as long as I can remember...


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Took Friday off from work with a bad case of spring fever........


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

My last ride was so awesome I've got to share 3.


----------



## Lovrix (May 14, 2012)




----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

So many places to ride.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been improving my fitness in the smoky hills around home over the last few months ... in prep for a ride on the BNT from Mid-Northern NSW, riding south to my home in the NW ACT, starting in a couple of weeks time. Getting seriously fit for the ride has been good.










Warren.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

a lovely spring day in northern california and the marin headlands...


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Heck yeah we moved this rock!


----------



## Mattmillertime (Mar 11, 2013)

Great ride yesterday with some good friends...


----------



## trail-adventure (Jan 30, 2013)

my 2005 fiji adventure hi


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Saturday rallyin' sweet spring soil with my buddy


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)

Beatin' the storm.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i love my urban singletrack...


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

Got in about 6 miles of single track today:


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

First ride of the season, still a little snowy.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Bony!!!!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Why I love AZ... Part 1,000,369:









I call this 'Snake Alley' as I see a lot of rattlers on this South facing slope of the Wild Mustang trail in the Tortolitas near Tucson. This to me is mountain biking Nirvana! Heavenly Gnargghhh!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

rockerc said:


> Why I love AZ... Part 1,000,369:
> 
> View attachment 790693
> 
> ...


Is there a mountain bike trail at the top of that walking track? Props to you if you can get up that.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Brb, gonna enjoy this nice singletrack.

Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

emu26 said:


> Is there a mountain bike trail at the top of that walking track? Props to you if you can get up that.


It's a challenging but rideable uphill, and a whole heap of deep joy on the way back down!


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Trails drying out nicely - spring is in the air!


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

MacGyver to the rescue!! (2 zipties + 2 sticks = saved crank arm & 6+ mile hike out!)

From AZT - Boulders


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

full blown spring in south louisiana


----------



## LinkWVUin FL (Oct 15, 2012)

*I love spring!!!*


----------



## bikephoto_ua (Mar 1, 2013)

Almost fell into the flooded river, drifted rear tire (Larsen TT, like new) on wet ground









Good opening of swimming season


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Full blown spring in Wyoming too, just like Louisiana. (April 15 short town ride.)



Swimming season here too.


----------



## timmaayyy (May 14, 2010)

^^^ Vintage is back in style?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Riding away from news reports.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Sunrise on the way to work


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Another great day in the desert mountains.


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Can't ride in the next two months. Gotta finish my masters.


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

Love riding with only my dog, she's the only woman in my life that doesn't talk back.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

finished a 64 mile endurance race in Julian, CA.

Fun stuff. :3


----------



## Newks262 (Mar 7, 2013)

First 20 plus miles ride of the spring constitutes a much needed break.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Not me but I am trying to find more info on this trail, pics / video, trail name if anyone can help. TIA Emu


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

First long ride on the 36" uni in years. Body is destroyed tonight!


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

*Making a brew under the stars*


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

the reason i check this thread weekly and sometimes daily...thanks!



D45yth said:


> *Making a brew under the stars*


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Spring was here, for a day...


----------



## brainwashedmc (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice ride in the rain









Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Perfect cloudy day in the desert.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

New bike buzz.......


----------



## Backwoodsguy (Aug 29, 2010)

I saw some pics of it elsewhere, it is in Gatlinburg, TN. From what I read it is pay to ride deal


emu26 said:


> Not me but I am trying to find more info on this trail, pics / video, trail name if anyone can help. TIA Emu
> 
> View attachment 791413


----------



## brainwashedmc (Mar 23, 2013)

Chilling at the water before I head back home

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Backwoodsguy said:


> I saw some pics of it elsewhere, it is in Gatlinburg, TN. From what I read it is pay to ride deal


Cheers Backwoodsguy, one of the guys in Trail building came through. It is Climbworks and you are right it is in Gatlinburg, free to ride with your own bike of pay to ride with their bikes, for now at least. Looks amazing.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Perfect day for a ride.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Chunk-a-licous


----------



## trail-adventure (Jan 30, 2013)

riding along rail roads to find trails in grand rapids Michigan


----------



## trail-adventure (Jan 30, 2013)

biking along rail road looking for trails


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

A quick 10 degree fat bike ride with 25 mph winds.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

huffster said:


> Chunk-a-licous
> 
> View attachment 791643


Very nice chunkage!


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

first proper ride with the new brakes. set a couple personal records on a few sections flying around the tight twisty singletrack next to my house.
(waiting on matchmaker clamps to come in to clean up those bars, but this'll do in the meantime)


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

*Not a bad view to wake up to*


----------



## OkieInAlaska (Apr 9, 2013)

alphazz said:


> A quick 10 degree fat bike ride with 25 mph winds.


Brrr! I thought it was cold here but at least it's not windy as well.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Weekday mornings are the best.

Log Rollin by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Good day.

Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)

Added a little dirt to the ride today.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

looking for trolls under the bridge...


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Autumn is here.


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

Late afternoon ride at Six Mile...good times...


----------



## bikephoto_ua (Mar 1, 2013)

long and exhausting uphill


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Great morning for a ride on the XC trails.


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

Great pic^^^^


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

this was a ride, all pics are made at the same day


----------



## Justinm860 (Apr 10, 2013)

From today Burr pond, burrville ct










Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Curves, can't ride without them.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

my golden gate to a dirt playground...


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Views-a-plenty... 









Sent from my Android - because Carrier Pigeons are slow!


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

Cleaning my full suspensions always take the same length of time, no matter the weather.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

It is spring...but still cool and wet....


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Some fun airtime



Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

MidNight_Rider said:


> Cleaning my full suspensions always take the same length of time, no matter the weather.


All that mud makes me think you trashed the trail.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*before the rain storm*

into the park this afternoon


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

rogerfromco said:


> All that mud makes me think you trashed the trail.


i've ridden very, very muddy two hundred yard stretches of fire roads before--followed by sections that are bone dry. please don't be judgmental...


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

shekky said:


> i've ridden very, very muddy two hundred yard stretches of fire roads before--followed by sections that are bone dry. please don't be judgmental...


Plus riding in the wet is only bad for trails in certain regions.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Our dry soft trails got much needed rain which made the riding awesome


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Stop whining - thread rule! I suppose you have never come home with a muddy bike???



rogerfromco said:


> All that mud makes me think you trashed the trail.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Now back to our regularly scheduled programming...

Taking a break by the lake. Its just behind those rocks. Bonus: 2 pics, no whining:thumbsup:


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

rogerfromco said:


> All that mud makes me think you trashed the trail.


 Everyone's riding conditions vary. 
Where I live (where freeriding was born), if you don't ride on muddy days, than you might get to ride 30 days of out of the year.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

First Brown County Indiana ride of season, things are starting to look green.


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

First mtb ride since reconstructive shoulder surgery last october and on a frame I built over the winter!


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Waitin' for the trails to dry out so got some road miles today


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

stopping to play in the sand box...


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Not a bad lil climb for CT/NY area...


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Surprisingly nice weather.

IMGP4087 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## Icey101 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh so that is what the ground looks like up close.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Beautiful technical section winding through the rocks at 7400'


----------



## Suffikins (Jun 6, 2012)

Didn't think it'd be snowing at the top...


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)

~Errrrrrrp~


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Finally a spring ride....


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Our 7yld daughter got to try a harder loop of trails yesterday, and her thoughts were......
[URL="


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Things are already pretty dry here in SoCal, could be a dangerous fire season.

My wife cruising some smooth swoopy single track, Sycamore Canyon.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

First bikepacking trip of the year...........

Grande Ronde Overnighter by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

*Dedicated to E-Bay bringing couples together*

Thanks to ebay for bringing us together. We are perfect together I'll admit shes ugly and heavy but so am I and we both love to go down.My $310 07 Bighit 3 on our first day out together. Now I just gotta get used to 9 gears and occaisionally pushing her uphill.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful, warm day in Marin County.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

D45yth said:


> *Not a bad view to wake up to*


Kudos for the Hilleberg tents. They are bomb proof but hard to see, though. Love mine!

Night shot is pretty cool too!

PS. Additional kudos for having an Ibis in the mix


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Doug_ID said:


> First bikepacking trip of the year...........
> 
> Grande Ronde Overnighter by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


It's a lovely photo of your bike by the river, but did it just come out of the car? It's beaudiful. Even the tires look like they just came from the shop. The pedals look new.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Ridnparadise said:


> It's a lovely photo of your bike by the river, but did it just come out of the car? It's beaudiful. Even the tires look like they just came from the shop. The pedals look new.


Good eye, I have had it for about 2 weeks.


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## MrSweed (Apr 21, 2013)

This man, love mtb to......
MTB Rage - YouTube


----------



## MrSweed (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice picture.....


----------



## jcc383 (Jul 3, 2007)

*New trails...*

Down by I-95 in Richmond, VA.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Mmmmmmm...caked.


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

jcc383 said:


> Down by I-95 in Richmond, VA.
> 
> View attachment 793103


Where is this?


----------



## jcc383 (Jul 3, 2007)

The Slave Trails down by Ancarrow's landing. Across the river from Rockett's landing. Right by the interstate. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

This is part of a trail called Suicidal Tendencies.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Biking is FUN!


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

Didn't make it all the way through (muddy feet)..


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Exploring some San Diego backcountry


----------



## BIKING EXTREME (Apr 15, 2013)

where is this


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

BIKING EXTREME said:


> where is this


Derp - Sand Diego backcountry.


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Big mountain days, -5500ft in 22km!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

scrublover said:


> Derp - Sand Diego backcountry.


haha, I fought so hard with myself not to be the one.
I was beginning to loose that battle so thank you sir for saving me from myself.


----------



## kersh13 (Sep 13, 2007)

Gorgeous day yesterday in middle Tennessee.

... and it's a good thing that I'm not allergic to poison oak.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

One more from the last ride. Insanely beautiful section of dirt/clay road just outside of Albany, GA:


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

A ride around the neighborhood never felt so good. New ride for the oldest daughter


----------



## iheartoregon (Apr 23, 2013)

Peace like a river...


----------



## yo EDDY (May 22, 2006)

Big early season ride through awesome PNW woods, rain, sleet, snow, numb hands and feet.....Awesome


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Beautiful day, riding in a new place, new drivetrain, no problems...isn't life grand?


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Old Enduro?


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

I'm the one in the blue gloves, not the pink socks.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

funnest way to pack fresh single track


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Spring is in the air, and it's stinky.


----------



## OkieInAlaska (Apr 9, 2013)

First crash....lesson learned.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

alphajaguars said:


> Old Enduro?


Yup, 2002. My #2 ride. She was set-up as a SS for awhile, but I recently set 'er up as a 1x9. I'm really digging that.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*check your suitcase before travel*

:nono:


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

After working the equivalent of 2-40 hour weeks in 6 days, I am reborn


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

yo EDDY said:


> Big early season ride through awesome PNW woods, rain, sleet, snow, numb hands and feet.....Awesome


Awesome, indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Reign2Rider (Jan 28, 2010)

Its dark in the woods at night....


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thursday morning therapy.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

huffster said:


> Yup, 2002. My #2 ride. She was set-up as a SS for awhile, but I recently set 'er up as a 1x9. I'm really digging that.


Nice!! I always liked the look of those. My LBS had a used S-Works I really wanted, but it was gone before I could scrape up the cash for it.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Right here, right now.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Bliss with me best bud/best riding bud (10 year old son)


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

I heart Pisgah.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm glad mountain bikes have gotten fatter.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*rest of winter*

some snow where the sun don't


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

short full moon ride over the bridge, down the coastal trail, up and back...


----------



## Manny34 (Feb 27, 2013)

Amateur mistake...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*mountain-biking in Tuscany*

there's a perfect mix of scenery and terrain


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

Manny34 said:


> Amateur mistake...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk 2


Sorry if I'm not getting this joke. I'll take this as a serious post. 
In that case,
Did you scratch the stanchions?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

rb_daniel said:


> I heart Pisgah.


That is a fun little section of a great trail!


----------



## Manny34 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nope, they actually aren't touching the Boulder. The handlebars kept them just clear of the boulder.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

A day of firsts - first ride back from shoulder surgery and first real use of my 1Up rack. Thought the trails would be too wet and I'd be stuck on the pavement, but a few sections were in good shape so I got some dirt time in too!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

alphazz said:


> I'm glad mountain bikes have gotten fatter.


I lived in Michigan for 25 years and have departed colder climates and have ZERO intention of ever returning to "winter" . . . HOWEVER . . . this looks incredibly fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

007, helicopter fat biking could be a new sport. This was one of the fun sections of the ride.


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

Typical SoCal weather.......


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Morning ride in town


----------



## Manny34 (Feb 27, 2013)

Rojo Grande' said:


> Typical SoCal weather.......


It's a beautiful day out, makes me wanna go riding. Gotta save myself for tomorrow though.


----------



## Jason R (Dec 9, 2012)

Quick break before hitting Rattlesnake trail at Camrock in Cambridge Wisconsin.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Summed up my last day on the AZT300


From AZT300: Redemption!! 2013


----------



## cdean1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Riding by the border


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

freeskier46 said:


> Summed up my last day on the AZT300
> 
> 
> From AZT300: Redemption!! 2013


Nice!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Two, since I started the thread. 









I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

First ride on a new trail.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Another awesome day on the trail with my bestest riding buddy whose getting better and better every ride ("Advanced Trail" out of several in the local,BTW,he still amazes me)


----------



## furywhip (May 29, 2010)

Good morning.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Really beautiful day...



SPP


----------



## Justinm860 (Apr 10, 2013)

Amazing day nepaug state forest


----------



## climbingcragrat (Mar 13, 2009)

Testing the wife's birthday bike


----------



## Justinm860 (Apr 10, 2013)

Just Finished another ride showing my step son the ropes burr pond


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

neat


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Summer is just around the corner.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

What a day! What a ride!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the first tendrils of what will become daily summer time fog creeps into the marin headlands...making for nice, cool, comfortable riding conditions...


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

trails are muddy so it is a blacktop pic.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice views on today's ride


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

From today. Rock drop. Sandy Ridge, OR.


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)

Afternoon spin


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Sunny in Santa Fe today... breaking in the new frame. (sorry if this is a double post - previous version seems to have gone away)


----------



## bikephoto_ua (Mar 1, 2013)

a good place to feed the blood-thirsty monsters (mosquitoes)








I'm all itchy after making this photo


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Trails were a little wet....


----------



## Motorider228 (Mar 30, 2013)

First ride since December due to multiple broken bones, fitness needs a little work now but I remember why I love riding my bike!









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*rocks - mountain biking Tuscany*

more difficult passage


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Blue skies, warm air, tacky dirt...


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Great ride! Harold Parker State Forest, Massachusetts.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

A little color on a grey day.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

darkslide18 said:


> From today. Rock drop. Sandy Ridge, OR.
> 
> Awesome pic!!


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

just hanging out waiting for a leg to sting!


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Trailbuilding in lieu of riding. Gonna take some time to work up to this move, I think.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

Waldstattertrail

cu


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Spring is springing


----------



## Kristensen (Apr 29, 2013)

*First ride*

Taking my new bike for its first ride on a beautiful spring day 










2013 Giant Anthem X 29er 0


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

*45 miles on the SS*

boring pic but was the start of a 45 mile ride on my single speed road/trail i have never gone past 32miles on a geared bike i was quite happy with myself!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Session time today!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Foggy morning


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

Getting the smallest bit of air on the McDade Trail...


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

a tight squeeze


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Visiting an old friend l havent seen since last summer........weeeeeeeeee


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I think the rocks are giving me the thumbs up :thumbsup:


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'll take this view for a Monday lunch time 









PS. The snow capped Continental Divide looks a lot bigger and closer in person than on the camera.....


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

An area that was recovering from a controlled burn. Crazy how vivid the grass is in comparison to the areas that weren't burnt. Didnt even notice the green sticking out of the top of the tree until I uploaded it.


----------



## Justinm860 (Apr 10, 2013)

Morning cardio


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Basque Coast guiding season just starting, it´s good to be back!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

They say if it makes you feel faster, then you will be faster. It didn't work. Still slow. HA!


----------



## Dan K. Farmer (May 13, 2012)

Crack!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

^Where is that? I want to ride that.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

We need easier gearing......


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

huffster said:


> ^Where is that? I want to ride that.


Levis Mounds, WI


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Got out on the trails for the first time this spring, missed it so much lol. Even took my boy around some easy stuff before going all out on my 29er for the first time.

















Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Break time!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Honestly, the trail was in 98%+ good condition!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Picturesque..........


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Out on the Monster...



SPP


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

Zombieland

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Good trail was had. Two Pics because it was that good, scrubby can extract the lbs of flesh for me going off rez with two pics vs. 1...


----------



## jubeiatl (Mar 4, 2013)

Found an unauthorized trail near my house, and ignoring the no-trespassing sign and homeless camp, I had a blast.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

doug_basquemtb.com said:


> Basque Coast guiding season just starting, it´s good to be back!


Nice, this is a bike path.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Spring (May 2) in Wyoming.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*Learning to Corner*

Finding Grip on the Marbles.


----------



## zombie racer (May 1, 2013)

Bones!


----------



## koudja (Feb 25, 2007)

Dan K. Farmer said:


> Crack!
> 
> View attachment 795345


is this in illinois, outside of peoria?? i think i've been here. looooooong time ago.


----------



## Manny34 (Feb 27, 2013)

Luckily this wasnt me...
Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

^I've got one of those from a motorcycle accident. Other side though.

Anyway, found a new section of trail today at Wawayanda State Park. Also, cleared "Rockendendrun" with no dabs and nailed a technical climb on White Dot. I was psyched. Great ride!


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

One speed, no squish, all go.


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmm...where did we make the wrong turn?


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

No riding off trail!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

huffster said:


> ^I've got one of those from a motorcycle accident. Other side though.
> 
> Anyway, found a new section of trail today at Wawayanda State Park. Also, cleared "Rockendendrun" with no dabs and nailed a technical climb on White Dot. I was psyched. Great ride!
> 
> View attachment 795881


Nice! May have to come and get a tour from you sometime this summer - only about an hour away from me.


----------



## Justinm860 (Apr 10, 2013)

Some fun today
.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

View from the top of a trail called "Suicidal Tendencies".


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Some of the switchbacks at "Suicidal Tendencies".


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

this could be any season in northern california...


----------



## Manny34 (Feb 27, 2013)

huffster said:


> ^I've got one of those from a motorcycle accident. Other side though.
> 
> Anyway, found a new section of trail today at Wawayanda State Park. Also, cleared "Rockendendrun" with no dabs and nailed a technical climb on White Dot. I was psyched. Great ride!
> 
> View attachment 795881


I had one of those from a football accident. Now my brother has one from a biking accident haha.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

huffster said:


> ^I've got one of those from a motorcycle accident. Other side though.
> 
> Anyway, found a new section of trail today at Wawayanda State Park. Also, cleared "Rockendendrun" with no dabs and nailed a technical climb on White Dot. I was psyched. Great ride!
> 
> View attachment 795881


Nice! My wife and I are heading out there in June for the Bearscat 50.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

Out for a ride with one of my best riding buddies.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Gold Coast Hinterland, on the way to a singletrack ride


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

Sick as a dog today meant an easier ride on the Delaware & Raritan Canal towpath...


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Ahhh Spring....*

Wheelie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

The fun way.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Finally, a day off.


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

End to end bike ride, team finger lukin chicken!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

Great time with friends today!!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Another sweet ride in the desert.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Bike Packing along the Salmon River Idaho


----------



## norwegian_moose (Aug 4, 2006)

My first ride in the forest in eastern Oslo this year!


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Nebraska isn't totally flat.


----------



## LinkWVUin FL (Oct 15, 2012)

Great Sunday Ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

A great day for me!!



Waiting for the sun to come down!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

How about a pic before a ride?

Plans for four days in Chur (Switzerland) finalised, bring on Thursday.........


----------



## Organika (Mar 12, 2013)

Rock trails


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

At home. :thumbsup:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Better than the bar:


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

The trail is better suited to kayaking than mountain biking right now. :eekster:


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Newton's First Law of DH: What goes down, must climb back up.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

at last a sunny day in switzerland...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Earned some Rent Money over the lunch break.


----------



## sidehiller1 (May 9, 2011)

Early season North Fork, Idaho area riding while the high country is snowed in.


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)

Pre-work ride.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

"Mommy, where do baby mountain bikes come from?"



SPP


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Climbing up Mikey's Canyon.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

My backyard in the Tortolitas...


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Shady respite from a day of climbing.....


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Biking beneath the peak. Pikes peak.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

The sense of the jungle at Jungle Habitat.


----------



## Justinm860 (Apr 10, 2013)

Back yard


----------



## mdg3d (Aug 14, 2012)

Morning ride.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Rode yesterday with some guys with more freeride skills than I have. Convinced me to hit this drop I always go around when riding solo.

"High Dive"


----------



## Storms85 (Feb 5, 2013)

Quick ride before work yesterday


----------



## mdg3d (Aug 14, 2012)

QuenteK25 said:


> Rode yesterday with some guys with more freeride skills than I have. Convinced me to hit this drop I always go around when riding solo.
> 
> "High Dive"


That's sick! Hope it turned out well.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

mdg3d said:


> That's sick! Hope it turned out well.


Thanks man! It did turn out well and I was STOKED!


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

great ride today


----------



## PricklyPete (Sep 30, 2009)

A brief rest before the really fun part...


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

huffster said:


> The sense of the jungle at Jungle Habitat.
> 
> View attachment 797333


Is that the Jungle Habitat in NJ? I haven't been there...yet...heard it is a fun place to ride.


----------



## slapmackie (Mar 28, 2007)

*The whole...*

Enchilada. Moab, Utah....


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

kingbobyjr said:


> Is that the Jungle Habitat in NJ? I haven't been there...yet...heard it is a fun place to ride.


Yes. And you heard right. Lots of single track. But, if you are looking for "flow" this is not really the place. There are 1 or 2 trails that might fit that description. But, if you are looking for "tech", this is ABSOLUTELY the place.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

"Should I get the longer knee pads?...nah..."










sheesh! That is the smallest of the sustained injuries - apparently I suck at skinnies.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Socal sunset

Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Had to take advantage of this nice weather after work. It wil be gone soon.


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)

Morning climb.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Today on the Meadow Trail ...



SPP


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

All is good, and about to get even better.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Busy work schedule has meant only one ride in past two weeks, but I made it count with a short track race at the New Belgium Brewery. (Photo courtesy of Robinson Noble Photo)


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Ugh....More rain, haven't been on trails in a while....


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

There's something cool about BIG, *GIANT* rocks!


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

View of the bay


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

There's nothing like riding a trail through the mountains.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

He's tired and happy now.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

another day in the cool, sweet sea of fog...


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

12oz Old Chub for the 10 mile descent 

OldChub by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

oops...this is the photo i meant to post...


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

palmer park between storms...


----------



## linken711 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Sv: One picture, one line. No whining. Something about YOUR last ride. [o]*

The condition of the trails are improving day by day.
https://i40.tinypic.com/30rs2mc.jpg


----------



## wanderingdave (Jul 29, 2011)

One year reunion.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

over the bars in a rock garden 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Morning stroll through the desert.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*no injuries , no fall*

only fun


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I love this town.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

evasive said:


> I love this town.
> View attachment 798472


You're lucky to live near that nice flowy singletrack. I wish that trails were like that in VT. Where I live, trails are either too steep or too flat. I have to drive nearly an hour to reach a relatively nice trail. Even then it is very steep at the beginning.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks; I definitely appreciate what we have right in our backyards.


----------



## Justinm860 (Apr 10, 2013)

My stepson today 2nd place 7yo novice


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

This wasn't to plan.










Sent from my Android - because Carrier Pigeons are slow!


----------



## furywhip (May 29, 2010)

90° out and I'm staring at this. Better than sitting inside though.


----------



## furywhip (May 29, 2010)

90° out and I'm staring at this. Better than sitting inside though.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Favorite ridgeline descent


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Nothing like an old guy with a name like mine at the top of the list...

This is a mother f'er of a climb...sorry in advance for the Strava content, but this even made my own mother proud on Mother's Day...



SPP


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Thumped em by 30's second too SPP. Keep checking back and watch the buggers attempts to knock you off the throne.... that's what I like about strava


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome day so far, even taking pics.... 10km later a massive storm caught me out on an isolated beach


----------



## PricklyPete (Sep 30, 2009)

Weekend trip to Fruita...


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

Post ride project session.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Nephi's Twist trail, dropping in to get over to the main spine. Steeper than it looks, this spot sketches me out every time.


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

Sunrise on the Trail (started at 5am in the dark and was privy to be on ridge trail when sun was coming up!)


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

No big drops, long miles, or Strava times, just a great day with my wife. Sometimes it's nice to leave the helmet and gloves behind. Adventuring in the big city:


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

A little Hiline Trail will put anyone in a good mood.

From AES: Sedona BFL Redux 2013


----------



## mdg3d (Aug 14, 2012)

freeskier46 said:


> A little Hiline Trail will put anyone in a good mood.
> 
> From AES: Sedona BFL Redux 2013


So nice.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Green


----------



## Ready805 (Oct 3, 2012)

*Afan, South Wales*







:thumbsup:


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Great ride! The green is really starting to pop. Arcadia Management area, RI


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Soaking in the views last night


----------



## 78Scotch (Dec 21, 2011)

Great ride on a good ol' trail!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*now I ' m a 29 inch*

some people make a pic of your wife or girlfriend 
either people make a pic of your bicycle......


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

What's got to be done first some days.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Before it started raining.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Tied to the hitching post before descent..


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

hey 251 that looks like Fox Creek!


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

I may be part of the "old fart cycling team" (my wife bought me the jersey) but I still know how to have fun!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Good spot for a break.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Catching the sunset and a cool breeze.


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

rogerfromco said:


> I may be part of the "old fart cycling team" (my wife bought me the jersey) but I still know how to have fun!


I might get one of that jersey, I belong to the club, me at 49 and still on the trail...


----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

Tried to beat the rain. It beat me instead.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

larryarroyo said:


> I might get one of that jersey, I belong to the club, me at 49 and still on the trail...


I hit 5-0 last year and just did my first endurance race this year. Age is only a number my friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

rogerfromco said:


> I hit 5-0 last year and just did my first endurance race this year. Age is only a number my friend! :thumbsup:


Not the competitive type, but really enjoying technical trails, tho too late to learn and practice techniques. I really like the outdoors and scenery that's why..
Might try one race on my 50th..


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

moofish said:


> hey 251 that looks like Fox Creek!


Yep. Right here.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

It is awesome that the high elevation stuff opened early this year!


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*My last ride was for work...*

My job doesn't suck


----------



## Ben Lovato (May 16, 2013)

Dirt Slide,,,,,FUBAR


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Reflection in Bolin Creek.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

A beautiful day to live in Colorado.










Larger version:
https://topgeek.smugmug.com/Edward/Rdm/Yeti-SB95-Carbon-Race/i-BwXmhtc/0/X3/sage-colorized-X3.jpg


----------



## Justinm860 (Apr 10, 2013)

Had a good cardio session not bad for a 250lbs guy


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)

Afternoon ride


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Stopped to watch the sunset on my goofer.


----------



## synodbio (Mar 21, 2013)

All the pictures posted above are mind blowing. Keep up the great work. Good luck guys.


----------



## 2009th (May 17, 2013)

Like it, cycling leads us to health.


JSumner13 said:


> Great ride! The green is really starting to pop. Arcadia Management area, RI


----------



## norwegian_moose (Aug 4, 2006)

A wonderful day out in the woods on Norway's constitution day!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Just replaced rear wheel. I have a matching pair now!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Beach ride to the mouth of the Murray River, South Australia.


Mouth of the River Murray. by b s


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

6:30am. We have an hour and a half to get up the mountain and back before work.










.mobile


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

Idaho's mountain bike license plate!


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Gotta love the view of Napa from this angle


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Weeeeee 










Larger version: https://topgeek.smugmug.com/Edward/Rdm/Yeti-SB95-Carbon-Race/i-kVbMKp9/0/X3/Sage1-X3.jpg


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

Last weekends ride, gotta love bridges like this...


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Found this on a local trail.


----------



## climbingcragrat (Mar 13, 2009)

Torridon in May


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

I so love riding on mountains


----------



## themacsmith (Apr 26, 2010)

geo025 said:


> Last weekends ride, gotta love bridges like this...


That certainly looks like an awesome bridge. Unfortunately these are the types bridges I have to contend with, from today's ride...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*last sunday*

descending near field


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

First blood of the season, most fun I've had in months.



















Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Rock Over...*

Rock On....


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Justinm860 said:


> Had a good cardio session not bad for a 250lbs guy


Hey! That's pretty much how I drive to work, nice job!


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

Coastal Trail with Mt Tam and the Pacific Ocean in the distance


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

a final break before climbing the coastal trail to conzelman road and back over the golden gate bridge...


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Some nice buff New England singletrack! Great ride!


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

Friday Happyhour!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

The Sonoran Hilton


----------



## pentlandexile (Jan 4, 2013)

climbingcragrat said:


> Torridon in May


It's stuff like this makes me wish i was back in Scotland...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*self timer passion*

or obsession ?


----------



## bikephoto_ua (Mar 1, 2013)

Blood, Sweat, Speed, Fear, Flight, Euphoria, Wind, Flow, Rocks, Elves :thumbsup:

Wait, elves? :eekster:

Well, almost. It was tourist center since the Soviet Union times  Sadly, it was destroyed by *orks* time and wandals.


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

*GoPro shot from Noble Canyon*

Great day....


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

JSumner13 said:


> Some nice buff New England singletrack! Great ride!


Where's the trail?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Good day for race day:


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Beat the rain!


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hydration time by the river


----------



## RacerX82 (Mar 22, 2013)

9 mile climb 6 miles of fast rocky down hill :thumbsup:


----------



## ser jameson (Jun 24, 2012)

Summer rules:thumbsup:


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Remember to put on sunscreen lotion...

jersey line


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Don't forget to stop and smell the flowers now and then ... spring time in NE PA ...


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Panoramic gravel grinding


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Beer earned. :crazy:


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Dirtrag Dirtfest on Saturday! This was after Rays Revenge non stop from the top pushing myself to near death. Good times.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Lots of climbing but worth it for the views.


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

Little muddy today, hub failed and was hot as heck!


----------



## hvaleanu (May 20, 2011)

*Forest near Bucharest, Romania*

Saturday morning with a friend in a forest near Bucharest, Romania









Strava ride record

Any of you use strava for recording rides?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

The sun was getting low.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Down.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Big ringing it


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

Postcard.


----------



## pgFA (Sep 2, 2010)

First date and she got down and dirty...


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

The lone tower meets the lone rider, again.


Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice to get out of the heat and ride in the pines for a change.


----------



## Rincon98 (Apr 20, 2013)

Mud...mud...and more mud!


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Enjoying the view


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Was expecting rain.... turned out an awesome day for a ride.


----------



## Dakota Kid (Jan 23, 2013)

Cottonwood season.......Michigan in May.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

G'day, can I post two shots? The two rides follow each other, on the following day.

A hint of smoke in the ranges one afternoon ...










... makes for the most atmospheric morning the next.










From the Bicentennial National Trail in the NW of the Australian Capital Territory.

Warren.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*different times*

and styles


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

Reduced the carbon footprint of my kegerator.









(Beer from Reuben's Brews)


----------



## Justinm860 (Apr 10, 2013)

Morning ride so peaceful


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Takin a break on the wood.

IMGP4596 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

On day 5, size really doesn't matter. (12-er)









(by phone)


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

It's getting a bit green


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

_Alberto_ said:


> Dirtrag Dirtfest on Saturday! This was after Rays Revenge non stop from the top pushing myself to near death. Good times.


I was too busy having a blast to bother taking any pictures!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

NFLcheesehead1 said:


> Where's the trail?


Arcadia Management Area, Exeter, RI


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Redline Monocog 29er Coaster Brake...
...I hear that train a com'in...


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Slippery race day...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Bumping elbows at the short track races at New Belgium Brewery this evening, early in the first lap before things got spread out.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Nineteen on tonight's ride- I think this is starting to grow some legs.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

251 said:


> It's getting a bit green


Sticks & Stones ???


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> Sticks & Stones ???


Yep. Didn't ride it though, Just Craigberms to the new tracks and back up Little River.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Two pics, awesome ride that takes away the stress of moving+new job.


----------



## yo EDDY (May 22, 2006)

Forest Fires are sad, but to be honest, this ribbon of singletrack has taken on a new surreal vibe which I like!


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

gopro still of a buddy layin it over on a local berm :thumbsup:


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Visiting family up in NCal over the weekend, the bikes always come along. Met up with a few of our friends that live up near SAC. Two days of riding, this one from Fleming Meadows area in the Eldorado National Forest - east on hwy 50 from Folsom, CA. A light rain a few days before helped keep the dust down, as the temperatures were on the rise. Still, early in the season, everything was green! The "Route 8 Trail" is by no means super tech, but it is flowy and fast in sections and about 90% single track (exactly what my wife likes - as evident by the smile!).


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Sweet single track brah


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

_Alberto_ said:


> Sweet single track brah


It's been a while since I've been there, but is that Schaeffer Farm?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

More green from South Oz, new sprouting grass changing the colour of the summer dried landscape.


Yurrebilla trail by b s


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

251 said:


> It's been a while since I've been there, but is that Schaeffer Farm?


Its yellow trail on the HoCo side of Patapsco. I can see why you would think Shaeffer though, it does look like that. Speaking of Shaeffer, I need to head up there soon.


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

The first ride on a new ride is always a good one. Snapped a pic when I got back in the lot.


IMG_1289 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

*32 Miles in the wrong direction*







​


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

Disregard


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Took the day off work to celebrate 1 year sober with some MTB buddies


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

abeckstead said:


> Took the day off work to celebrate 1 year sober with some MTB buddies


Hey Mr. abeckstead,

Congratulations! That's a major accomplishment!!

One day at a time....

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

JCostello said:


> Looks like Gram Hills!


Huh?

SPP


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*I can do this!!!*

Argh.hhhhh.....


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Ridge: for our pleasure.


----------



## J.R.A. (Nov 21, 2012)

I know I left my pot o' gold on one of these trails


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

That's me on the left ...










SPP


----------



## Gettintheretoy (Apr 16, 2011)

A great morning around UCSC.


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks like Graham hills.



nyrangerfan222 said:


> The first ride on a new ride is always a good one. Snapped a pic when I got back in the lot.
> 
> 
> IMG_1289 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Visiting inlaws in STL hit a local trail, FAST & FUN AS HELL!!!










Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

JCostello said:


> Looks like Graham hills.


That it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Sonoma County Redwoods


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

doh! bent the derailler hanger- just enough to cause noise and some ghost shifting in the taller gears.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

over and under...and under and over in a day...


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

My latest project; a Surly Cross Check. Taking it out for a shakedown ride:


----------



## FineNine (Jun 29, 2012)

Made it to the TOP!!!


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

a few days ago...


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

SlowPokePete said:


> That's me on the left ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's me in the middle


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Racing the weather.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Perfect thing to find at a new trail on a warm humid afternoon.










Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Handlebars Shot


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Riding on the Moon today. Sycamore Cyn (Western Santa Monica Mtns - SoCal) just re-opened on Friday after a huge fire burned over 80% of the park. Amazing to ride trails you've been hitting for 2+ decades and see the area in this shape. Things will re-grow and the hill sides will be covered with green (and flowers in the spring), but it will be a while.


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

Epic looking pic El


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

"Competed" in my first 24 this weekend. Our team did NOT come in DFL.


----------



## bikephoto_ua (Mar 1, 2013)

Achievement Unlocked. First crash-landing with a clipless pedals


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Arrowleaf balsam root are out:


----------



## MultiRider (Dec 27, 2005)

Ride 12 months a year!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

A favorite destination at the end of our city park:


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Gravel Grinding above Whitebird Idaho


----------



## mark729 (Apr 6, 2013)

small trail but good for warm up.
Airborne Gurdian 29er.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Muddy


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Sat's AM Ice Cream Ride, Stokesville, VA









(by phone)


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Free trail food.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

back yard


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

net wurker said:


> https://s20.postimg.org/wd75bwwot/TT_ride_off.png
> 
> back yard


nice - almost looks like the landing could go either way...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Tick season.......









I never knew I had one, week after the ride I was in China for a week, there it got to this size, back home now, and off to the doc tommorow


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

*Lovin' the sunny day!*

Getting in some miles before the Grenzstein Trophy (1200 km) in a couple of weeks. Listening to Sig Sig Sputnik and enjoying a rare sunny day.







:thumbsup:


----------



## jubeiatl (Mar 4, 2013)

I had a near-religious moment when I saw the water bottle I lost at the start of the trail sitting on this sign.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Not my mountain bike but my cross bike. Still 60 miles, 5500 ft of climbing, a 50+mph top speed, some techy trails that would have made my Tallboy LTc proud and views like this equals a GOOD RIDE!

















This one didn't make it


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

BB failure 8-10 miles from the car but I could ride it back...awesome.










(torn down at home)


----------



## The Doty (Nov 15, 2011)

On an overnighter to the La Sals.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Awesome evening for a ride!


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice one after work


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)




----------



## 365rider (Sep 23, 2011)

A1an said:


> BB failure 8-10 miles from the car but I could ride it back...awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


read the lines : DO NOT DISASSEMBLE


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

1st ride at Rosaryville, it was worth the drive


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

*Memorial Day solo ride on Skyline Napa*


----------



## Jaysun71 (Mar 6, 2005)

Buffalo Creek, CO


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

One second it was muddy then the next second it was dry!


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Got out 2 days in a row so I'm happy.


----------



## thefranchise (Mar 8, 2013)

Moab Rock Ramps


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Short evening ride around the next suburb


----------



## Ready805 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*Better*



Ready805 said:


> View attachment 803640


A little brighter, looks like a beautiful place.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Got this flow killer off the Motorcycle Trail with a little help from my friend "Leverage"



Big one to the left, used the limb standing next to it to get it to roll...

SPP


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Carving the obscure singletrack...

Jeff and Quinn in the Aspens by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

at the top whit maya testing my new enduro


----------



## Ready805 (Oct 3, 2012)

Surly in OZ said:


> A little brighter, looks like a beautiful place.


Thanks for the that Surly, that's how it looked when I took it! It was a quick phone pic of the missus


----------



## Tomsson (Jan 5, 2012)

Look, there's a lake next to us!


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Ready805 said:


> Thanks for the that Surly, that's how it looked when I took it! It was a quick phone pic of the missus


Snapseed should be your new friend 

SIO.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

A1an said:


> BB failure 8-10 miles from the car but I could ride it back...awesome.
> 
> (torn down at home)


how did you managed to break it like this?

edit: meanwhile I find your post.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Scalpel to new heights.

Bottom:









Top:


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

My buddy from Ontario grinding up a tough climb. Unbelievably good conditions for this time of year!


----------



## orrwosh (Oct 24, 2012)

*The afternoon climb*

TI / CH


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Not your stereotypical view of AZ singletrack, thank you Kaibab Plateau!! (and Arizona Trail)

From Kaibab MX alt.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Pin it... 








So. Traverse, GWNF, VA.

(by phone)


----------



## OkieInAlaska (Apr 9, 2013)

freeskier46 said:


> Not your stereotypical view of AZ singletrack, thank you Kaibab Plateau!! (and Arizona Trail)
> 
> From Kaibab MX alt.


Beautiful!


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

A couple of Canadians on the other side on the Atlantic, Basqueing in it (ahem!!)


----------



## Mich14k (Jun 21, 2011)

This morning before work.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Slick Rock, UT







Last ride after a week in Fruita and Moab.


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

*McDowell Sonoran Preserve*








Trail romp with the Dawg, triple digit high temps are here!
.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

back to the top of mt tam again...


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Great ride today in Upper Bidwell Park, almost forgot to take a quick pic!


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Reconnecting with old trails.

IMGP4993 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)

Truckin' dirt roads.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Very yellow on 2nd day of Winter.


Belair NP 2 by b s


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Solitude


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

This morning at Graham Hills...on a trail called Snaggle...










SPP


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Got my new frame and hit up the trails early this morning to beat the 100F heat:


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

The guys I ride with go big!


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Grinding Gravel at the VeloDirt Oregon Stampede ride........


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

My first time up Picture Rock trail. Fun!










.mobile


----------



## fatoldaggie (Sep 25, 2012)

Somebody's been doing work on the bandit trails near home.... whoever you are, thanks!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Warm day. Picked a route that doesn't cook me.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Bavaria is flooding but I managed to get out and ride before work.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Resting atop Pierson Ridge before the well earned descent


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

no better way to kick off a vacation than a ride....


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, this hill got a lot more technical in a hurry.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Got in a nice ride this morning before the heat! Went to Blankets Creek for the first time, and it was great...Here's a pic from Quehl Holler trail; got a little air (phone pic blurry)


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Gorgeous day, big climbs on Elden Loop.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

Visited a buddy that lives out on the trails.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

ghglenn said:


> Visited a buddy that lives out on the trails.
> 
> View attachment 805440


HA thats awesome


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

My commute this morning


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

8am appointment with this trail today


----------



## spn4125 (Mar 25, 2008)

And not a single spider web was missed


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

LOL @ 2 Mambas back to back.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Exploring an old iron mine


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I love this view.


----------



## bikephoto_ua (Mar 1, 2013)

Field with daisies







it was just one day without rain for the last three weeks


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My last ride was short, but the scenery was beautiful at Mount Ascutney. I wish I had brought a camera.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*last appointment*

more wet


----------



## pgFA (Sep 2, 2010)

Clearing my mind...


Untitled by pgFA, on Flickr


----------



## SkyeM (May 31, 2013)

End of deer creek canyon yesterday... Red Mesa was like riding in the northwest - foggy wet and beautiful


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

just before sundown in golden gate park...


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

*Grenzenlos Wanderweg*

Todays ride... sunny and warm... finally!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

A red bike behind the bushes.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

I found the Smurfs.


----------



## flyingdutchmen (Nov 20, 2012)

*New bike*

First ride on my new On One Scandal - all rigid and fast.


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

gravel century with over 6000 ft of climbing and 30 mph wind gusts. Who says KS is flat. Good times! :thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

looking north over marin county from a spot just off of the eldridge grade trail on mt tam...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome day in Toggenburg (Switzerland)



but the end wasnt planned



Im on the right, with the most bandages

Sorry for breaking the 1 picture 1 line rule.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Up on Bug Springs Trail on Mt Lemmon, Tucson yesterday, with a big group of us escaping the lower elevation heat. A balmy 80 something degrees up there!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Reintroducing a couple of old friends to each other:


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> [/URL]


This picture deserves more than 1 line. Maybe even its own thread.


----------



## ajdonner (Apr 3, 2007)

^^^ No kidding!


----------



## Hernandezsrt (Jan 24, 2011)

Tatooine


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Last Run*

Last Run


----------



## Mattmillertime (Mar 11, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful day riding the sandy arroyos at Red Mountain.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Hitting the high country to escape the heat


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

huffster said:


> This picture deserves more than 1 line. Maybe even its own thread.


Yeah - c'mon cmg - what happened?!


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Out for a ride with my "outdoor" fitness club... really! On Hochries south of Rosenheim, Germany. Me, the only singlespeed, rigid, steel... and the oldest. That's pretty normal here though. Fun! A beautiful day.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

huffster said:


> This picture deserves more than 1 line. Maybe even its own thread.





ajdonner said:


> ^^^ No kidding!





BigwheelsRbest said:


> Yeah - c'mon cmg - what happened?!


http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/road-rash-lack-passion-859481.html


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Hot, fast & loose in the desert tonight...


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

We spent the build day today planning some lines. Dodging wildlife and cowpats added to the experience!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Ibis Mojo HDR*

Taking the new Ibis Mojo HDR for a spin in 650b mode. Love it!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Good company in the wet this afternoon.


----------



## MrSpecialK (Sep 15, 2011)

jhazard said:


> Last Run


Love the colors in your pictures.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

MrSpecialK said:


> Love the colors in your pictures.


Thank you - the image does not do reality justice though  Was like riding through a painting.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Took the twins out for a ride


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Found a new drop off


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Dilemma - do I take the cheater line or the man line?


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

evdog, there is only The line.

Big mountain fun in the Basque Country.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Sunrise in the desert.


----------



## trav16 (Dec 29, 2010)

Arnold Air Force Base MTB trail

Tullahoma, TN

New Tallboy :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*pic of today*

ride after work


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Two pictures, two lines, no whining, some commending...*

I didn't expect to encounter this "lost cemetery" with headstones dating back to the mid-1800s. Very commendable scout project!:thumbsup:


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Pure awesome!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*attachments*

picture art


----------



## tapcon (May 22, 2013)

Ran out of gas


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Sunset dinner on our three day ride through the forests of Oslo.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

I got some wood.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

prelude to an after work ride in the southern marin coastal hills on the single speed...


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

It's getting HOT :madmax:


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

My buddy dropping down Montana Mtn on the AZT.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Shot from Porcupine rim


----------



## cdean1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Valmont park with my son!!!


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Pump Track


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## peanuthead (May 31, 2004)

One way to beat the heat...climb to the top of the mountain.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

a quick ride before the sun goes down

View attachment 808427


now that's what I call busy singletrack 
View attachment 808428


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Just a perfect day to be riding a bike.


June 15th Ride Photos (alpowa creek) by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Morning ride towards the nearest star in the sky.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

all natural trailside snacks...


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)

Post dinner ride


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Nice Father's Day ride.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Last Ride at the Jersey Shore before "Sandy"*

Last ride at the Jersey Shore before "Sandy"


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful Sunday morning ride.


----------



## SparkyPete (May 7, 2013)

went for a ride.. found a lake, and a very convenient tree..
also got to break in my new camelbak :thumbsup:


----------



## Skoezie (Apr 11, 2006)

Doug_ID said:


> Just a perfect day to be riding a bike.
> 
> 
> June 15th Ride Photos (alpowa creek) by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


What seatbag are you using? Think it would be ideal for the few things I need to carry when commuting.


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

It´s not all downhill and it´s not always sunny, it is always biking which is good.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Skoezie said:


> What seatbag are you using? Think it would be ideal for the few things I need to carry when commuting.


It's a Banjo Brothers bag..........

Banjo Brothers Waterproof Saddle Trunk | | Bike Bag Shop


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

This is fun.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*hello from Italy*

from top of mountain the unfamous trio


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

sometimes riding alone can be fun too :thumbsup:


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Why´s it called the "dead horse chute", you´ll see at the bottom :-(


----------



## bike odyssey (Dec 6, 2012)

*Bike Odyssey*

*A wonderful moment from "Bike Odyssey 2013" race in Greece
*
Bike Odyssey 2013 - The toughest mtb race has successfully come to an end!
*8 days
*550 km
* 20.000 m elevation gain
???????????

BIKEODYSSEY 2013 - YouTube


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

There are two pine plantations on the property that the trail we are building will wind it's way through, the first is on the left of the pic, and includes a drink stop!


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

yes,it was a tough one:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

It's all downhill from here:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

double vision at dusk...


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

If you build it...me & a guy I just met cut in some new trail to bypass a pavement climb.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I am working at a trail on my property, will post pictures when it is finished, and it will be finished shortly.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Blue Mountain, Buchanon, NY*


----------



## fatoldaggie (Sep 25, 2012)

....not a bad av speed tonight


----------



## tapcon (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Gravel...................easy, chill pace.

Good times.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

this big old spider is here every time i take a break at this spot...


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

And so starts my favorite trailside diversion, berries... (mulberry)










(by phone)


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)

Solstice Sunrise!


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Great day to ride Texas hill country!


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

rollin, rollin, rollin

IMG_1318 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tube tunnel. 








Mind the gap.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

TheNormsk said:


> Tube tunnel.
> View attachment 810105
> 
> 
> ...


the tree tunnel...wow! i love stuff like that!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

At Pine Hill Park my foot slipped off the pedal three times, and it was the first day with new shoes. Wicked fun, though.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

looking down on the hills i ride during the week from mt tamalpais...


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Perfect weather for a ride :thumbsup:


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

This was taken at the finish of a four-hour enduro. I was going to take a nice photo, but I didn't feel like moving or getting the horizon level.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*saturday race*

with my old 26" Canyon


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

BLT and Gatos


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Over under...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

He was all antsy in the pantsy.


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

Rode some Kansas back roads this morning before it got to hot.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

Great ride today. Good buddy, good beer, fantastic riding.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Bermage


----------



## kreal (Mar 6, 2007)

Ladders.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

View attachment 810619


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*sunday morning in the park*

some friends like ascent


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Coastal panorama, it´s not perfect!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode my old shed find today. That R300 is quick and it was built in 1994 or around then. It has a 14 speed drivetrain and is lightweight.


----------



## MisterMTB29 (Jun 20, 2013)

KSOX Doppler Station on a Clear Day, Corona CA :thumbsup:


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

It smelled funny.


----------



## troycad (Dec 23, 2009)

Good reason to ride.


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, don't think I'm going to brave the flooded stream (it's normally a few inches deep, and when I went back on Sunday this whole trail was underwater!).


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Post ride enjoying a tasty beverage in a cup to avoid being arrested...


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Two rides ago since my last ride I didn't snap pics.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Bike packing trip in the Blue Mtns NE Oregon / SE Washington


Bikepacking the Blues by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Lost it! But my graceful downhill "scamper" resulted in no contusions.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobinitacnh (Oct 1, 2011)

Family bonding


----------



## Copper Plate (Aug 3, 2012)

*@huffster:* Good, that could have been painful.

*@bobinitacnh:* Nice!


----------



## EisenWill (Jun 18, 2013)

lovely ride in the Fort Valley


----------



## Grip (May 22, 2009)

5 miles with the dog, he earned his beer today...tomorrow ill get my 15 miles.


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Too much weather.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Hitting some singletrack on the 80 mile ride home from work


Spruce Meadows by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Wait, I only have 2 beers; we'd better stop on the way.


----------



## hvaleanu (May 20, 2011)

*Romanian Carpathians again*

Had another wonderful weekend again. Though my riding buddy couldn't make the trip, I still had a nice 20 km ride. I post so rarely, please indulge 2 photos 

















trip log: Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Pestera - Magura - Prapastiile Zarnestilor - Gura Raului near BV, Romania | Times and Records | Strava

and, for those interested, a documentary about our country's mountains:
Discovering Romania-Wild Carpathia (Mountains of Transylvania) [FULL HD] - YouTube


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Wheel love vs. riding yesterday.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice spot for a break.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Got out at 5:30am when it was only 83º out.


----------



## cdean1 (Aug 4, 2011)

The Maah Daah Hey....


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

First Post; First trail ride on new Shinobi; First of June our first day of winter in West Australia


----------



## boybarog (Mar 7, 2013)

*Another night ride with friends... *(image is a bit crappy)


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

Deceptively flat considering the idiotically gnarly climb behind me. Blue trail @ Green Lane Park, Green Lane, PA.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I rode that trail sunday for the first time Energetik, something different around every turn.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Weeee!


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Friday Morning.


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

very good feelings while climbing to Mount Ibio


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

nice and peaceful this morning


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Morning ride


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Depth Of Field*


----------



## marcymarc (Sep 20, 2011)

Long weekend ride. Took my time and soaked it all in


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

from san francisco to the top of that mountain and back to san francisco again...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*solo on trail*

alone sometime is better


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Awesome ride!


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

I've got a special saddle, left hand turns are way easier now.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Great day on the bikes near Winchester Idaho......


Winchester Roller Ride by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

This trail was a bit outside of our comfort level.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Sometimes you ride in search of shade, 116º this past Friday in PHX. (Yes, I was on the trail at that time too!)


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

nice sunday ride...


----------



## stephanmoll (Jun 16, 2011)

Ride

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Getting ready for the golden hour


----------



## bmerks (Jul 16, 2011)

*Air drying in the White Mtns of AZ*


----------



## granite_One (Dec 25, 2012)

Rockin' the new Jekyll on her maiden voyage


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Winter Solstice night ride, my Mojo HDR backlit with two helmet lights


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Did the Stewart Super Six Pack on the rigid ss yesterday.

7 hours and shy of 65 miles and here are some DIRTY legs...



SPP


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Enjoying rebooted 'canyon' trail!


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

The Lutsen 99er, legs locking up from cramps, but I managed a small wheelie across the line as is my custom. One word: mud.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*pic of yesterday*

I like these passages


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Zvika said:


> View attachment 812683


Cool pic! Would love to see the video shot from that perspective!


----------



## stephanmoll (Jun 16, 2011)

Saturday ride

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Sunday, in the Alps above _Aschau im Zillertal, Austria_ (near _Kirchberg_) and rode up into the Alps for 3.5 hrs. It was mighty awesome!










How all EPIC mtb rides should end, followed by a dip in the Kneippwasser for tired legs


----------



## ajdonner (Apr 3, 2007)

^^^What's that round white thing sitting on top the newspaper?


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Socal sunset

Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

ajdonner said:


> ^^^What's that round white thing sitting on top the newspaper?


It's Europe bro... smokers abound.


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Riding above Pamplona on a new trip for this year.


----------



## Dan K. Farmer (May 13, 2012)

Pooped out pup! In less than 24 hours she managed to run 24 miles of sweet Chequamegon forest single track


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Sunday am... 4100' up in the Tortolitas, over 100 degrees already... nice bit of a breeze tho









The only splash on the trails up until this morning was splash of color...









2 pictures... so sorry, rookie mistake... covered with shame...


----------



## tapcon (May 22, 2013)

Breaking out the big guns


----------



## tapcon (May 22, 2013)

That's crazy!


----------



## davidtang (Nov 12, 2012)

*My last riding from Chengdu to Wenchuan*

My last riding from ChengDu China to Wenchuan where the fatal earth quake took place on May 12 2008, depart at 4am, arrive home at 10pm, total mileage 267km. we can still see the collapse of the mountain caused by the big disaster.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*leaf in the fork*

another


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

I'll follow your lead


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Slippery when wet...


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

This is the face of pure happiness. At last, I get to ride every week.


----------



## Fattires40 (Dec 6, 2009)

*First ride on the Zaskar 9r Pro*

Lovin the bigger wheels!


----------



## Fattires40 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sweet Photo...


evasive said:


> This is fun.
> 
> View attachment 808759


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

looking back from where i came when the fireworks began in sausalito...


----------



## craigpool (Aug 10, 2011)

Yup, took a body slam today....


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

A cold start at Hogans Flat, on the Bicentennial National Trail in the Southern Blue Mountains.










Warren.


----------



## hvaleanu (May 20, 2011)

^^ awesome


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Some night boogie


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

What's there to say.









Other than I was alone and didn't ride it.


----------



## DelusionalMTB (Jul 5, 2013)

*MTB Passion*

Living Young!! 15yrs


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Spectators...


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

hairy switchback.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Great ride!


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Great Day to be on my bike!!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Chunky rocks. 








Trail goes this way (I think!)


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hiding from the sun.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

In its natural habitat.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

A beautiful day in Colorado









.mobile


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

visiting the old soldiers near the end of a long day...


----------



## MTB ABQ (Apr 25, 2007)

*Durango goodness*


From Engineer Mountain Trail- DGO


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Page 3 of today's local paper.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*sometime take a break*

and make a picture


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Out on my back-up bike today, while other bike is in the shop.


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Northstar 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Aspen Alley on Waterline Rd. Flagstaff, AZ. Here's a ride recap.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

100F with the humidity at Fountainhead in Northern VA. That guy who forgot to bring water was thanking me profusely for saving him by sharing some of my Camelbak.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Slickrock, James River style. 







Richmond, VA

(by phone)


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

It's a lot steeper than it looks and they call that rock Tombstone for a good reason:yikes:


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Shady Saddle


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

the summit county scenery makes you forget when you're climbing up on a freeride bike (and the chunk makes you remember again when you point it back down! :thumbsup


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

berms and jumps


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

Stopped to watch the little men at work.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Go big!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Like riding through a tunnel!


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

An Urban Ride before work and the heat of the day.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the view from the asfalt road*

the trail deep into the forest


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

*A bit of technical climbing*


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

climb rocks better on suspension bike, I tested.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

This morning's ride


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Hot day, nice breeze, pretty setting. I could've rested here all day.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

Gigathlon - Water

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Great way to start the day before the thermometer went back over 100


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Morning urban ride in the steel city.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Snuck one in before I leave out of town


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

up in the fog...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Beautiful day on the Continental Divide.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Nearing the end of a great day on the bikes overlooking the Grande Ronde River.....


Troy Oregon Loop Ride by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## Ready805 (Oct 3, 2012)

Doug_ID said:


> Nearing the end of a great day on the bikes overlooking the Grande Ronde River.....
> 
> 
> Troy Oregon Loop Ride by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


^^^^ looks lovely!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Runeda 2013*

laruneda.blogspot.com/2013/.../aggiornamenti-runeda-2013.html


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Back at Sycamore Cyn this weekend, second time since reopening after the fire, and even though its not evident by this photograph, amazingly with little or no rain there is new green growth.

Photographs from right after the park re-opened HERE.


----------



## DWphoto (May 10, 2012)

Sunny side down


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

*Finally, my two passions combined*

Moto/Velo combo yo!






Click on the youtube icon in the frame to open in a new window and view at higher res.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Ahh dirt*

After L4 went out on me and left leg became jello- best bud and I had first ride in dirt in over 2 months....Joy.


----------



## cdean1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Cleared the hip but missed the berm....


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

I lol'd at the stick figure


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

GoPro'ing it.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

*Grenzstein Trophy Race 2013*

A couple of photos from my recent completion of the Grenzstein Trophy race along the old East/West German border. In my opinion... much harder than the Tour Divide and I even used gears on this one.

















Many more here Grenzstein Trophy 2013 June - a set on Flickr


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Clear day.


Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

*Ruff*

New-ish job, just moved to the other side of Philly. First major ride at wissahickon was awesome.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Geek said:


>


I never tire of seeing Picture Rock photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Graham today, about 93 degrees, 8 miles into an 11 miler...



SPP


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

perfect weather for riding...no more than sixty five degrees and mother nature's mist maker set to seven or so....


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

What the lizards see.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

My first race sunday, was freaking awesome even with a DNF cause of getting sick, so totally worth it!!!


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm an Idiot... :madman:


----------



## Lead-Sled (Mar 9, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Ponderosa loop was awesome tonight. Ride it clockwise!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Millfox said:


> I'm an Idiot... :madman:
> 
> View attachment 816607


You're not alone, a mate of mine put his chain back on but forgot to go through the front mech. At least you're not too proud to have a laugh.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

emu26 said:


> a mate of mine put his chain back on but forgot to go through the front mech.


Getting it wrong through the rear derailer isn't exactly uncommon either.
I spotted mine before riding. I hear another was discovered a couple of km into a big group ride event. The ladies leading that particular group fixed it for him....


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Heavy rain forecast... geared up for wet, sun shone all day. Awesome ride !


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

^I love trails like that. Silently rolling over the pine needles with the trees towering overhead. Just kinda cool!

v Someone worked for a long time to assemble this little hut...


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

*From my recent Alpencross*

I did an Alpencross recently and someone took this photo of me at one of the mountain top huts....


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Found a bit of American history alone the trail today...


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Top of Old Man Valley crusher plant


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

This dude gave me a really kick-ass tour of a couple spots last weekend.


----------



## chiave04 (Nov 20, 2009)

what a surprise ...the mountain community is building a new mtb trail ... and no one knew! :madman:
p.s. I know the rule ONE PHOTO ... but I'm very happy for this new opportunity and I want to share with you all


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

1 Speed said:


> I did an Alpencross recently and someone took this photo of me at one of the mountain top huts....
> 
> View attachment 816721


Is that a . . . . donut?! I'd be grinning ear to ear too if it is!!!


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Enjoyed a nice mountain bike ride on my vacation in Hawaii


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok one more its been a good vacation here in Hawaii


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Rail trail on the outskirts of Quito in Ecuador. It was a nice finish to a 3 week holiday with my wife and adult kids.

Tim


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

HEAVY fog in marin tonight...


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*RE: One picture, one line. No whining. Something about YOUR last ride.*

Going over the top


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Camera-on-a-stick, yes, I'm having fun with this thing.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

rippin' through the High Park burn


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Most rain we've have in a long time! Cold and wet Winter day, had a bunch of fun working on drainage


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the fog creeps over the bridge...


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Pink...


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

After 3900' of climbing in 18 miles there were a few tired bikes, but they finished the 2.6 miles and 1100' of decent. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hot day in Texas hill country...


----------



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

My new to me 2014 Trek Fuel EX9 29er. Never been ridden before even by the original owner. Never ridden a full suspension before so this will be new to me. And the dropper post, and gears that actually shift correctly, and an overall lighter bike will be fun. 

Oh right this was supposed to be one line.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

A surprisingly cool day in the desert.


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

Spotted the elusive El Mariachi in the wilds of Central NJ...


El Mariachi on the loose by KingBobYJr, on Flickr


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Trestle at Winter Park.
What a hoot!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Refined, mature and risk averse!


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Corroboree Creek was so pictorial and pleasant, that I camped beside this creek for 12 days while rain hammered-down flooding the creeks and river crossings on the Bicentennial National Trail, in the Upper Lachlan region of New south Wales.










Warren.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Great pic, well worth camping in the rain for 12 days!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

messin around on granite slabs


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

It's a Jeep/Hiking trail, but still great fun to ride... and GORGEOUS


----------



## Shyfly13 (May 28, 2013)

Mala compra with my 6 year old while vacationing in Florida


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Things got a bit slimy today.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

diggin the colour coordinated riding top and toe nails.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

emu26 said:


> diggin the colour coordinated riding top and toe nails.


Eh, you do what you can.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

This was really... flowing singletrack.


----------



## buriedit (Jun 27, 2013)

*That hill,*

needs some hill.


----------



## Coopie (Dec 2, 2005)

Fun!


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Good ride today


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Spiderman...


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

It was a surprisingly mild and sunny evening in the Yass Valley, yesterday ... looking towards a smoky Northern Australian Alps.










Warren.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Friendly guy.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Weeee


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Today at Sprain ...



SPP


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

My best riding friend and I after work...


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

*Wednesdays ride*

Riding with RBco. Testing my rock/water landing skils!


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Glad you rotated that pic lol


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

Dont know how to. It was taken with an iphone. Any idea?


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

On the iPhone while looking at pics hit edit. Then rotate and save. Or use the photobucket app, upload and rotate in that program.


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

Multi-trail commute to and from work on yesterday - feels good still this AM.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Geek said:


> Weeee


Stupid question but is that a holder for a GPS between your cap and the bars? I've never seen such a thing.

Thanks... wunnspeed


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

_Alberto_ said:


> Glad you rotated that pic lol


Whoa, I thought it was a super incline.


----------



## chiave04 (Nov 20, 2009)

are you TOTALLY sure he's a friendly guy? :eekster:


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Can you see the trail?


----------



## Thyamine (Jul 3, 2013)

Should have gone for the full face helmet


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

*Sumer evening ride with my son.*

I love this weather. :thumbsup:


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Rode Rendezvous at Winter Park today with perfect weather this morning and wildflowers everywhere! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## thmslilly (May 20, 2012)

Rainy desert mornings rule.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

broken shifter mount problem partially solved because i carry zip ties; broken shifter mount problem solved by my LBS owner when i got back from the ride...


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

Maiden voyage on my new single speed. Let the pain...er, fun begin.


----------



## Ready805 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*special effects in Alps*

beauty


----------



## bobinitacnh (Oct 1, 2011)

*Today's ride*

Sibling time!


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

1st ride on the new "budget craigslist frame find" trail bike build. 2011 Yeti 575, swapped over all my parts from my old 6-7" Freeride bike I have been pedaling up hills for the past 4 years. Amazing difference in pedaling effeciency!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Ready805 said:


> View attachment 819787


Awesome pic!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Great ride today in Western Massachusetts....22 miles and 3620ft. of climbing.


----------



## cdean1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sick looking bike bro. I love the white frames.


nojoke said:


> 1st ride on the new "budget craigslist frame find" trail bike build. 2011 Yeti 575, swapped over all my parts from my old 6-7" Freeride bike I have been pedaling up hills for the past 4 years. Amazing difference in pedaling effeciency!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ubiquitous bike with old car photo on Picture Rock post; before I wiped out that day....


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome Weekend of Riding and Racing at Stromlo


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

In the Alps above *Aschau im Zillertal, Austria* - a totally different world than my former hometown of Albuquerque, NM


----------



## chiave04 (Nov 20, 2009)

SHARE IS EVERYTHING !!


----------



## Dan K. Farmer (May 13, 2012)

Close but no cigar...failed attempts just keep us coming back for more! Maybe next time we'll clear it!


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

A quick spin this afternoon between clients.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Idahooo

Flowers and Flow by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## docter_zab (Jun 3, 2013)

*J*ust *E*mpty *E*very *P*ocket


----------



## FinRoller (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*selftimer passion*

Alpe di Siusi , Italy


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

*Logging some miles*


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Evdog

Great picture.

Tim


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

evdog said:


>


literally?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Incredible weather on the Wagon Wheel trail at Tamarancho, Repack downhill course on the far ridge in the background, and while I took a break a woman who looked great and rode even better gave me a photo op.


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

Nockamixon State Park, PA. (ridenox.com)


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Cameron Park is amazing!


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

I just got back from riding Heil / Ponderosa. What a great day to play hooky from work!


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

F**k that. I like my limbs in one piece.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Woops, already commented. My mistake.

Tim


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

1 Speed said:


> Stupid question but is that a holder for a GPS between your cap and the bars? I've never seen such a thing.
> 
> Thanks... wunnspeed


Nope, for phones. Shop Mountable, Protective cases and Accessories for Apple iPhone and Samsung. Free Shipping on $49+ | Rokform


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

The view from Hoo-Koo-E-Koo (Mt Tamalpais)


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Who needs water in the desert when there are troughs of Yoohoo!!
More from this ride: LOST in the desert.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Well thats screams feverous diarrhea.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

my crash today dented the top tube

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*chamge project*

car build ?


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I got caught in the rain with a happy orb


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Fort Collins has some fun single track!


----------



## manlung (Oct 2, 2007)

One "Giant" moment...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Nearly at the top.


----------



## JasBluBoi (Feb 20, 2013)

20 miles, 3000 feet, smoke in the valley.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Pavement, gravel, and dirt on an 8 day fargo'ing loop around the Tetons.


Tetons Tour 2013 by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## bobinitacnh (Oct 1, 2011)

Deer valley


----------



## SkyeM (May 31, 2013)

to of two elks.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Snacking.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Maurizio said:


> car build ?


Fiat 500.
I cannot tell if it is a "Nuova" (1957-1960) or "D" (1960-1965)

During Saturday's evening ride around a couple of suburbs:


----------



## Sebetsi (Aug 5, 2013)

*One picture, one line. No whining. Something about YOUR last ride*









content/mountain-biking-comes-home-pennypinchers-origin-trails


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Rode my first race yesterday. 1,200 riders participated in two categories, 100 km race and a 40 km race. I completed the 40 km.









The starting line.









Got a position way behind the group, but I wanted to take the first picture.









Pretty happy after finishing. Rode through dust fields, overcrowded single tracks, an 100 F average temperature, intense humidity and brutal leg cramps.

Aaaaand yes, my assigned number was that one.


----------



## manlung (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, Felicidades dude.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Shuttles!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My ride on Saturday was one of my favorites this year. First of all it was the furthest I had ridden at Pine Hill Park, and it was also a "best of" ride. It was a beautiful day as well.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

A great day in the hills.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Amongst the chunks...*


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just test rode a 2012 Scott Scale Comp 29 today.
The dealer has it listed at $1,300. Too bad that is too expensive for me at this time .


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

Dirtbag bikers loading $10k in bikes on a $2k car after a short, sweet, and punchy ride!


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Just got back from a 3 hour single track night ride. What a hoot!


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Spring is on the way ... and a good time of year to be riding in the open woodlands, near home.










Warren.


----------



## mdg3d (Aug 14, 2012)

Stunning.


Wild Wassa said:


> Spring is on the way ... and a good time of year to be riding in the open woodlands, near home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice day for ride.


----------



## Ready805 (Oct 3, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Nice day for ride.
> View attachment 822716


Man, that's an awesome view!


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Over 9 hours climbing and less than 1 hour descending in the last 3 days. We must be doing it wrong - lol


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)




----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

Bottomed out.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Loving my new Banshee Rune 660b at Big Bear bike park!


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Lovely morning for a ride on the eastern edge of North America.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

*The last couple of km on my way home from a ride*

Coming home and luckily, beating the rain....


----------



## tapcon (May 22, 2013)




----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

Sweet, where is that gas station?


----------



## tapcon (May 22, 2013)

JCostello said:


> Sweet, where is that gas station?


It's along the Montour Trail south of Pittsburgh.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Great ride today!


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

Would love to see it and photograph it. Love the old gastations. Thanks


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Outstanding flow on Hale Bopp!


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

Went to visit the gnomes at lake Nockamixon, PA.


----------



## louiebob (Aug 8, 2013)

Peace!


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

Group cross dirt rides, does life get sweeter?


Dunn Trail by Patrick's Velolog, on Flickr


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Panixerpass*


Panixerpass

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

nearly 4000 ft climbing this morning near beautiful Lake City Co.


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Untitled by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Sydney Australia, mid winter, blue skies 23 degree c and this about 5km off road from my place. Enough said.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Perth, Australia
Actually having a little bit of winter


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

emu26 said:


> Sydney Australia, mid winter, blue skies 23 degree c and this about 5km off road from my place. Enough said.
> 
> View attachment 823289


Nice shot of jubes!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

foxpuppet said:


> Nice shot of jubes!


Cheers foxpuppet.

There's a bigger version on nobmob if you want it.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll cross that bridge when I get to it......


----------



## yo EDDY (May 22, 2006)

Smashed some road pedals....jumped in river.....slept in wagon.....shredded some singletrack.....my weekend did not suck.


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

Not quite there yet, riding tonight right after work...!!!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

It was a pretty damn fun afternoon on a bike.


----------



## Gettintheretoy (Apr 16, 2011)

Got a kiss from Cinderella at Joaquin Miller Park Sunday.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

My better half rippin' it up!


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

This morning's chunky fun


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Up high - lots of fun to come!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I was out of town for a long weekend and playing on a trail that is new to me.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*appennine trails*

my mountains nearin


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Was supposed to ride with a friend but he is sick and hadn't slept all night as he was on call. So, went for a ride in the mountains by my house.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*hard to push*

appennine trails


----------



## stapes (Oct 23, 2008)

Geek said:


> This morning's chunky fun


Rabbit Mtn?
or further north?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*15th august*

quite riding


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Contemplating the descent...


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

Epic views and sweet single track.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Sunrise , calm peaceful cool


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

then..........smoke on the water


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

We're off to see the wizard....


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

... fire in the sky.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Classic's:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

Puffy.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*mtb plus albering*

a different image


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Chill out ride yesterday.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

It has been a good winter for riding up hills on the Great Divide and in Southern Tablelands. The atmospherics have been worth the effort ... and keeping up the fitness, for once, is a bonus for the coming touring season.










Warren.


----------



## MB1MTB (Jun 28, 2013)

Small jump, not to small..... LoL


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

The big rock roller on Lichen It at Stevens Bike Park outside of Seattle...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Didn't take pic cause didn't realize where I was, but rode my first "black" rated trail today. Was hard, scary and FUN AS HELL!!!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Great time,awesome ending of the day spent playing frisby at camp with my son...








(at a nearby park,S24O with my son)


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

Got a flat at the end of the ride, damn rusted fence.


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

Fall has arrived in Alaska.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Sick shot. I gotta start bringing my camera on rides with me.


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

View of Lake City CO from Thompson Lake trail.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*descending with the 29er*

it's easy sometime


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

3x Pinch Flats


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Sunrise


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

My friend and I were sitting on a log at the top of a climb, celebrating the harvest, and a beautiful, fit female mountain biker stopped and asked for directions.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Chunky trail around 10,000 feet today.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Steam train on trail*


Steam train on trail Rotondohutte

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

No pics today - forgot all about the phone camera...
The rocks were wet and slippery in the woods, much less so in more open areas. Made it up on a dirt road climb where my goals is to suffer it all the way - at least once a year


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

one short camping trip, two rides, one hot gummi worm race...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

From my ride Saturday at STAB in Brownsville VT.









The Unused chairlift at Mount Ascutney.
















Riding down Hayride.


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

pretty 13th century church


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Shonky iPhone pic taken while riding, it's still winter here and the wildflowers are out already... Balmy 12.5deg C today


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Munda Biddi trail means "path through the forest" in the Aboriginal Noongar language


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Jackrabbit Trail System- Always Fun!


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

^I just rode JackRabbit last week for the first time, pretty sweet system...probably the best marked trails I've ridden.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Full moon at 11,500' last night


----------



## djyoung4 (Dec 29, 2012)

Exxxxxtttrrrrreeeemmmmeeee!!!!!!!!!







too extreme


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

Second time doing lift assisted riding at highland Mtb park in NH, wish it was closer...

IMG_1584 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

2 minutes from suburbia, no sounds but the wind and the birds


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Until I get disputed with video-graphic proof, I claim myself to be the first man ever to manual a fatbike on Bonneville salt flats 

My proof Bonneville Video - Pinkbike


----------



## stephanmoll (Jun 16, 2011)

Had a marathon type race last sunday 46 km

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SamplingSerendipity (Aug 22, 2013)

Girlfriend in the sun


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

new to me trails


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

The drop I've been practicing on.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

I am envious of you all and your green trees!


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Big Day

Pyramid Meadow by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Great weather in RI yesterday afternoon...


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

minh said:


> new to me trails


Sweet Waltworks!


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Raccoon Mtn in TN on our mtb tandem.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

*Up, up... up!*

On a good ride yesterday...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Riding ahead of the smoke.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*today appennine trail*

typical trail under the trees


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

is it ok to post two pics?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*over the top of mountain*

sometime there's crunch


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Winter Park*

Lush


----------



## scuboo (Jan 19, 2013)

Tubeless?


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

This mornings ride. Swarmed. 27 stings. Ouch


----------



## bestt (Jun 28, 2011)

*new grips...*

from my trip last week...


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Rock Riding - Glattalp*


Glattalp

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

It was muddy.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

No smoke!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

On a scale of 1-10, today was a 12! No humidity and 75 degrees.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Wall ride


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Yep - that's where we're going...


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

m10b said:


> Glattalp
> 
> cu RedOrbiter
> 50 Mountainbike Touren Schweiz *Trail.ch* Tessin Zentralschweiz Graubünden Wallis Alpen Biketouren


do you recognize this?









last sunday i was on the other side of that valley


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

First time out with my new Camber Pro carbon 29er.
I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

^^^ Cool Camber.

My last ride was on this gorgeous weekend. Although I had plans for both days, I managed to squeeze in a short, steep ride. Fun.


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

Pre-Group Ride solo run - fun to whittle nearly an hour off group nites sometimes.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Beautiful day to be outside enjoying MTB'ing


----------



## Anom (Jun 11, 2008)

Great weekend!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Good times at Arcadia...


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

Tilden Tree, Bench, Bike by Patrick's Velolog, on Flickr

The way I ride, Rivendell should just give me a Hunqapillar at this point.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Looked more like spring than end of summer!


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

croboy said:


> do you recognize this?
> 
> View attachment 826663
> 
> ...


@ croboy
Is this the Waldi Alp against Ruosalp?

No posting here without a photo

Trail to Glattalp

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## hvaleanu (May 20, 2011)

*Somewhere in Romania*


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

My first ride after getting a new job offer (which means I'll actually be able to start riding on a regular basis again)!


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just need a cooler and a chair.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

evdog said:


> Wall ride


Nice. I have been wanting to get out to Snake Trail for some shots like that with my long lens.


----------



## BodySnatcher (Aug 19, 2012)

Moving here next week,maybe


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

markrose said:


> Moving here next week,maybe
> 
> View attachment 826931


Ha Ha, very funny


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

Nice spot for a rest as the sun sets on a late August day...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Mind clearing.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

hill 88, the pacific ocean and the beam from my light and motion just after sunset today...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

five hippies in the midday sun


----------



## jgmu97 (Sep 23, 2012)

Typical British Summer Weather


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Late summer sunrise, Switzerland


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

and another


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

scrublover said:


> Mind clearing.


Like potentially literally.


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah I (just barely) bunny hopped it!


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

That's a big boy! ^^^^^^^


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

Baby turkeys at the trail head.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

That is a big snake.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Second ride on the my new bike.


----------



## jummo (Sep 8, 2005)

Some rides are so tasty at the end you are hungry for more, fortunately for me there was a Rainbow yet to come.

jummo


----------



## BatoMTB (Jul 31, 2007)

Superhero chiming in !!


----------



## NYsurfer (Jul 28, 2013)

Last 1/2 mile............


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Best way to spend a Friday evening:


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Santa Cruz CA - Vintage Friendly


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Fatties need love too!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

My bike at sunset.


----------



## pentlandexile (Jan 4, 2013)

It's all gone a bit Orange.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

lying in the grass...


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautifull and bloody hot!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

got in over my head in this area... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

I ride my ass to the trails....Only 8 miles away.


----------



## JasBluBoi (Feb 20, 2013)

Half way there.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

High Speed Flow


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

49 mile Ks gravel grinder this morning.


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

49 mile Ks gravel grinder this morning.
View attachment 828906


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Rides pretty well for 27 years old.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Gritty.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

That's a great shot :thumbsup:


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Perfect day... flowery meadows, blue skies, and puffy white clouds.


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Alderfer / Three Sisters Park, Evergreen CO - E. Evergreen Mountain Trail to Summit Trail.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

jhazard said:


> Gritty.


Really cool shot! Nice work on the HDR too.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^
Thanks Mtn-Rider, appreciated.

No HDR though :thumbsup: One exposure, all post processing was performed in Lightroom (a bit of selective saturation/desaturation, sharpening, a little hit on the clarity slider and cropping)

Link to the true color "normal" processed image on flickr


----------



## rmmendez (Jan 12, 2013)

*Easy sunday.*

Just some Kms with a couple friends.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

SoCal sunset


----------



## Westache (Aug 30, 2013)

*First pic...*

A quick shot from some riding yesterday. Lake Geneva Canopy trails in WI. Some technical midwest single track and my DSLR for the last loop.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

jhazard said:


> Gritty.


Great work, nicely simplified, very effective cropping.


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

double trouble


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

Having a hell of a time quoting a photo, my bad. Carry on!


----------



## BodySnatcher (Aug 19, 2012)

ic not working

A brief stop on the way to work this morning.


----------



## Organika (Mar 12, 2013)

Westache said:


> A quick shot from some riding yesterday. Lake Geneva Canopy trails in WI. Some technical midwest single track and my DSLR for the last loop.
> 
> View attachment 829110


Awesome bike, what model is this?


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Hump day ride!


----------



## Westache (Aug 30, 2013)

Organika said:


> Awesome bike, what model is this?


Thanks! It is a 2013 Trek Stache 8. I am very happy with how it rides as it is nimble for a 29er and suits my more BMX riding style.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

NorthShore-East Side Rock Ledge Park. I love this part of the trail









gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat

I ride xc/enduro, because baseball, basketball, football and golf require only one ball....


----------



## jd99 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Da Gang*

pic from last night's group ride


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

*Needed to get out of the house..*

Urban night riding.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Just another afternoon ride..


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

Mazukea said:


> Urban night riding.
> 
> View attachment 829756


You are potentially riding a UFO.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

^My neighbors might just be thinking that. Especially biking at 10 pm. I just got this bike so right now I just feel like riding it every chance I get.


----------



## Big Muddy Dawg (Sep 22, 2012)

toingtoing said:


> Just another afternoon ride..


That's a lovely shot!


----------



## dustman (Jan 8, 2013)

Just took my Tallboy LTc for some gnarly trail riding in Moab Utah. I've got a short vid up of porcupine and slickrock.

Moab - YouTube


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

^Nice camera work. Not sure it fits the "One Picture, One Line" thread, but still fun


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

in to the wild


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Hang time!


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

^ Nice one! That a gopro shot?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

near the end of a long day of fire road climbing...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

dropped into Glenrock trails on the way through New South Wales... sweet!


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

@ clockwork, nice pic, (c; 

I'm also curious if this was a gopro shot. This is my favorite view point, right side helmet. I like to have the camera mounted upside down. Wondering if this was a still from simultaneous video and photo, because if so... the timing was awesome. (c;

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Keep finding new trails in at Cameron Park in Waco!


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

that looks like a fun trail


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Perfect trail, perfect view, perfect group, perfect weekend.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Blue Colorado sky


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Island20v said:


> ^ Nice one! That a gopro shot?


Thanks !Yes it is


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

gnewcomer said:


> @ clockwork, nice pic, (c;
> 
> I'm also curious if this was a gopro shot. This is my favorite view point, right side helmet. I like to have the camera mounted upside down. Wondering if this was a still from simultaneous video and photo, because if so... the timing was awesome. (c;
> 
> gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


Thanks . Yes it was a screen shot I pulled from my go-pro footage.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

ahh very good, thanks for the info clockwork 

gnewcomer


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Started in the dark, sun was coming up as I approached the top.


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

Letting the Blur TRc live up to its name.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

brentos said:


> Started in the dark, sun was coming up as I approached the top.
> 
> View attachment 830791


Jealous of that view...I need a vacation


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

jhazard said:


> Gritty.


Any chance of a link to a large version of this for my desktop - love your pics


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## hapeepotter (Dec 24, 2012)

blood.mud.sweat.magic.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Fire.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

The ultimate campus cruiser...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

You can take the Oregonian out of Oregon, but...


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

Dropping in to Upper Freight Train on the last day of Extended Play at Whistler couple weeks ago.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Riding new places is kinda cool!


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Misty morning ride turned into sunshine four hours later.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Shredding the red


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

clockwork said:


> Hang time!
> 
> View attachment 830129


Great perspective!



jhazard said:


> Gritty.


And another winner from you. :thumbsup:



nojoke said:


> Dropping in to Upper Freight Train on the last day of Extended Play at Whistler couple weeks ago.


Background and sky are awesome! Also, I'm very jealous as I didn't make it to WBP this year.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

One of those humid mornings where the rocks sweat and everything is sketchy. Awesome!


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

*Sswc 2013*

At the SingleSpeed World Championships in Cogne, Italy last weekend.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

This should be your Christmas card photo.



1 Speed said:


> At the SingleSpeed World Championships in Cogne, Italy last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 831617


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Exploring a trail I had never been on, never saw a soul.


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

1 Speed said:


> At the SingleSpeed World Championships in Cogne, Italy last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 831617


What's your number, cutie?


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice evening in Tucson


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Rainy Friday.


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

1 Speed said:


> At the SingleSpeed World Championships in Cogne, Italy last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 831617


Kids, this lady is the proof why we say no to the steroids ..
Nice dress though,


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

sweet trails, beautiful east coast of Australia scenery... one great morning!


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

geo025 said:


> Kids, this lady is the proof why we say no to the steroids ..
> Nice dress though,


Be nice now.....  'Sides, it's beer and Scotch, not steriods.


----------



## levIsrael (Sep 9, 2013)

Empty roads on Yom Kippur









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Busy Beavers


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Delete


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

time to ride back to that city over there...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Under the Radar MTB Trail, Cape Pallarenda Queensland... stunning scenery, great fun trail!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

There used to be some nice trail through here.


----------



## Cosgrc (Oct 20, 2012)

A day late, but perfect Saturday!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

More green after more rain.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

The ducky tree


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

This pretty much sums it up!


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

First outing on the 1x10 Wolf Tooth setup, @ Ourimbah (Aus)...


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

terrasmak said:


> The ducky tree


Hey! I know that tree! Just moved to the area and was pretty surprised when I came upon it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Wheeeeee!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Cooking under the midday sun, salty swamp flats at Cape Pallarenda


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Living and working where I can easily fit a good 800-foot climb/descent into my lunch break never gets old.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Almost ready to stash the bike, getting set to summit Brown's Peak.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Had a great ride today!










.mobile


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Geek said:


> Had a great ride today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is the best pic that's been posted on this thread to date!


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Climbing Moon Rocks @ Davis, WV
(tapa)


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Springtime


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Rode to a trail work night.


----------



## Ready805 (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice! Where is this?



Geek said:


> Had a great ride today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

The trails that didn't totally wash away in last week's floods are too wet to ride, so I dragged out my drop bar, skinny tire, rigid 29'er.


----------



## Trex1955 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Hornbeck Trail*

Overlooking Keswick lake, up-river from Redding.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

moon over marin...


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Ready805 said:


> Nice! Where is this?


It is the 401 trail above Gothic/Crested Butte, Colorado.

Another from that ride:










.mobile


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

Marmot country!


----------



## Trex1955 (Nov 19, 2011)

How do I post a pic???? I missed the change in format, I have been gone for 5 weeks on wildfires....


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice ride this morning


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Knockin' on the back door.


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)

Moist


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

First bike across a brand new bridge. We stopped, nailed the decking on and then rode it.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I love that late afternoon September light.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

_*Get off my trail, Hulk will smash little tr*_......ok, so it was already hung up there like that


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

this image does not do justice to the amazing full moon over marin tonight...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Trail was a bit damp today.


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Contemplating the down.









(Whistler Top of The World Trail)


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

thefriar said:


> Contemplating the down.
> 
> View attachment 833563
> 
> ...


That view of Black Tusk gives it away.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Got an early start on the weekend today.......


Joseph Creek Ride by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

My wife at Arcadia Management Area, RI


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

High desert as fall sets in.










Sent from Aclakey's Android in the great outdoors.


----------



## paxy (Apr 6, 2012)

Beautiful morning in the high desert.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

coyote...broad daylight...today...golden gate park...san francisco, california...


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Early morning solo ride appreciating the outdoors.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Monte Bar*


Singletrail Monte Bar - Tessin

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## jcc383 (Jul 3, 2007)

*The Southern Traverse...*

They call it an epic for a reason.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

My resting point in this gorgeous Philadelphia park. I still have yet to eat at this place.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Finally cracked this nut.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Spent the weekend at the Hoosier Outdoor Experience leading group rides for beginners.









Our line was stacked deep waiting for bikes to ride on the beautiful equinox.


----------



## mtbgaijin (Mar 19, 2013)

*Loaded and Ready*

Heading for the trailhead after work. The Shan






is an awesome ride.


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

Lol, official business, huh?!


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

...


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

Keystone Mountain in Colorado on a 1x10


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Riding up Mt Tamalpais


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

Walking out of Red Hill MTB trails, Sydney Aus, after 7 flats between 5 riders... just one of those days. :madmax:


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

starship303 said:


> Walking out of Red Hill MTB trails, Sydney Aus, after 7 flats between 5 riders... just one of those days. :madmax:


You have to go tubeless mate - we've gone from 2 flats a week to 2 in two years (pic included to keep me legal):


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

The twigs were breaking up my flow! :cryin:


----------



## HillClimber823 (Jun 21, 2012)

Up the lift I go... do da do da...

"nOteWAre Out"


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

HillClimber823 said:


> Up the lift I go... do da do da...
> 
> "nOteWAre Out"


Awesome that your handle is "hillclimber"


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Autumn's early days...



SPP


----------



## jfrbikes (May 16, 2011)

First ride after the floods, and eight days of rain.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the pacific ocean in black...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Deep in the rainforest on The Bump Track, Mowbray National Park


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Best ridgeline in AZ!! More from the ride here.


----------



## jason04 (Jul 24, 2013)

Crazy rain day... 2 flats ;(


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> You have to go tubeless mate - we've gone from 2 flats a week to 2 in two years (pic included to keep me legal):


Yeah I've been tubeless for a few years now. Love it, but they aren't 'fool proof' haha! I misjudged a high speed rock drop and case my rear, bending the rim and punching a hole in the tire. My mates that flatter were tubed tho. 

To stay legit: Tandem action with the other half...


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Straight up the ridge and surprisingly grippy.









Marko


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Home, safe & sound.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Wednesday night ride equinox party at Pine Tree Overlook.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jfrbikes said:


> First ride after the floods, and eight days of rain.


Made this one part of my lunch loop today.


----------



## jfrbikes (May 16, 2011)

sgltrak said:


> Made this one part of my lunch loop today.
> View attachment 834947


Lol! That is awesome


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

*A touch of red on a cloudy evening...*


A touch of red by KingBobYJr, on Flickr


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

another moonless night in marin...


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

If you are in the Piedmont of NC, you need to go check out MST.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Rollin' fat today.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Hero dirt after yesterday's rain.


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

hey that looks like frankton nz ??


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

kiwimtbr said:


> hey that looks like frankton nz ??


I wish. I haven't ridden in Frankton since November of 2011. Hope to get back as soon as possible. My photo was taken in Fort Collins, CO, USA.


----------



## Phiu-x (Mar 23, 2010)

*Took friday afternoon off*

And treat myself to this :


----------



## 00frontier00 (Aug 5, 2012)

Fast, Steep, Rocks, Faster, Huge Smile, Bigger Rocks, Sudden Stop, OOPS, OTB, Section 16 / Palmer Trail, Good times, POOR BIKE!!!


----------



## Gromov (Sep 11, 2013)

one of the old parks in the city. Unfortunately city approved multiple construction sites there. Still had a good ride today


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*Got away for the weekend*

and finally got to dip my toes back into some of that fine North Georgia red.


----------



## wacobkr (Jun 4, 2013)

Brand new Giant Talon 27.5 4 performs great on the dusty singletrack in Cameron Park, Waco, TX.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the last few yards of dirt through the cough-syrup trees...


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

starship303 said:


> Yeah I've been tubeless for a few years now. Love it, but they aren't 'fool proof' haha! I misjudged a high speed rock drop and case my rear, bending the rim and punching a hole in the tire. My mates that flatter were tubed tho.
> 
> To stay legit: Tandem action with the other half...
> View attachment 834830


Hey is that at frankton

sent from my Samsung galaxy.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Perfect weather today in the Cuyamacas


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Saturated.


G'nTFO by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

The road goes ever on...


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

*Epic*.

Took my 4 year old son out for his first full-on rain ride. Nothing crazy just some streets and paths around the neighbourhood. We initially waited for the rain to pass but then I thought.....meh....screw it.

He loved that idea of course. :thumbsup:

We were out for about an hour and a half. I was working nights so we had no choice but to head back home.

Good times indeed.

Epic fun for him and me. :thumbsup:


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Under the Radar MTB Trail, Cape Pallarenda Queensland... stunning scenery, great fun trail!
> 
> View attachment 832099


Great track! I was there Saturday!


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Grinding up the hill


----------



## Slim Tippin' (Oct 2, 2013)

*Last Ride*








Somehow cleaning the garage turned into this... and about 5 other variations.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

magic moment on the mountain ridge last sunday


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

^ That looks like an awesome place to ride. Where is that?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

croboy said:


> magic moment on the mountain ridge last sunday
> 
> View attachment 836270


That is epic!


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

hochronen berg, switzerland


----------



## djyoung4 (Dec 29, 2012)

freeskier46 said:


> Best ridgeline in AZ!! More from the ride here.


Lemme know when you go back out there again. I love the AZ trail but have only ridden it around flagstaff and a little south of there.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Bike camping on the AZ Trail:


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

A tight fit.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

What kind of saddle is that 251? I'm looking for one in brown.


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

Lots of climbing into the blinding sun.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

KiwiJohn said:


> What kind of saddle is that 251? I'm looking for one in brown.


It's an old titanium Flite that I had recovered. But, it may be easier to just get a new one in brown: Flite Classic.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

251 said:


> It's an old titanium Flite that I had recovered. But, it may be easier to just get a new one in brown: Flite Classic.


Cheers for that. I do have an old Flite in a well worn state I could get recovered, but that Flite classic looks very nice.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

croboy, That magic foggy moment is just amazing.

Here's a Red Bull break out on my 46r today, first ride on this concoction, not bad.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

[/brand new cadillac]


----------



## Johnny Rad (Jun 20, 2006)

^ They get higher in CO.

Fall is awesome.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

you...shall...not...PASS!!!


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

How can they be closed if the government is shut down? If the government is financially unable to govern the lands, they should be open to the public as they are held in trust to benefit the public.


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

Six Mile socks...makes sense if you have rode there before.


Six Mile socks by KingBobYJr, on Flickr


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Suck it, snow!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Fall in Canada...


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I had a few rides this past week.

... to the edge of the Yass Plains in New South Wales.










A ride along the levee track from Mount Rob Roy to Lanyon below the Northern Australian Alps.










Fog and Black Cypress at Woodstock ... above the Murrumbidgee River in the NW of the Australian Capital Territory.










Warren.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Just over that rise...begins the downhill.


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

some east coast slick rock

IMG_2096 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

Peaking in the Roaring Fork


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

rode with some friends after riding solo all season.............Fun!


----------



## chksix (Oct 9, 2008)

Wild Wassa said:


> I had a few rides this past week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Ent is out to get you! :eekster:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

last dirt before home today...


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Autumn's here no denying it.


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

While it wasn't a goal I was shooting for, today I hit 100,000 feet of elevation gain on a bike since moving to Colorado 11 months and 5 days ago (that's with splitting time between swimming, running, and lots of relatively flat road biking on my tri bike during a 20 week training plan to get ready for Ironman Louisville)


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

One from Skyline at Big Bear


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Really nice fall day for a ride with a friend. 
24 miles of some really fun, flowing singletrack.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Fast.


----------



## Beliew (Oct 7, 2013)

Blue Skies?


----------



## Beliew (Oct 7, 2013)

Tahoe Flume Trail smoked out


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*MMMMMooooooooooab.*


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Happy to be back in Colorado!!!!!


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

A weekend doing the Karwendel Runde (southern Germany/northern Austria). Spent the night at huts for my wifes birthday weekend. I'm going to push my luck and post more than one pic. 







A buddy down there behind me







A waterfall on the 25 km ride down from the hut







Sunrise... at the Fälkenhütte

More here...


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Too nice of a day here in Colorado not to play hooky for 5 hours


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Great evening to check out a new addition to one of our local trail systems!

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3766/10169348273_521fa7b907_b.jpg[/IMG]"]


----------



## jd99 (Feb 5, 2013)

Serenity


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful ride...


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

No whining for sure.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

The best season for riding in New England.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

The turn around point for our 2-day bikepacking ride:


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Enjoying my day off


----------



## MrSpecialK (Sep 15, 2011)

Map204 said:


> My resting point in this gorgeous Philadelphia park. I still have yet to eat at this place.


Dude, this was my regular post-work ride until I moved 2.5 months ago... I'm clear across the state, or I'd suggest riding sometime. also, you should definitely check out the Evansburg bike trail, it's not horribly long, but it's nearby and will help mix things up for you.


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Fall Fargo'ing


IMG_0045 by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Autumn


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Monstertrucking the pump track!


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

One more rock conquered.


----------



## mint355 (Mar 9, 2012)

Shreds


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Ride # 4 on the Raijin...



SPP


----------



## bobinitacnh (Oct 1, 2011)

Morning family ride.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Sycamore Canyon - North Western Los Angeles










Our friend Paul climbing on his new Czar. The area is still very much blackened after this past springs enormous wildfire. It makes it seem as if you are riding on another planet. Waiting for winter rains to bring back the vegetation that once covered this area. Hopefully we'll get gentle / light rains to keep from having mudslides. Good weekend for riding in SoCal.


----------



## funnyjr (Oct 31, 2009)

Blah nothing


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

fall colors in kansas


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Cuolm d Ursera*


Mist - Oberalppass

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Morning frost on this continent.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Some will rebel, freeze to death in full bloom and leave a good looking corpse behind. Not too many flowers around anymore.


----------



## RustyMcNail (Jul 5, 2013)

One of my favorite pics.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

.mobile


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Golden

Gold by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

The best of the worst at South Mountain in Phoenix??


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

No fall leaves here, about 1/3rd of the way up, nice spot to stop and take a pic.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*TapOut*


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

More new trails in Cobblers Creek, Adelaide, South Australia.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Fantastic views all day...well, until the sun went down anyway. Full recap.


----------



## mdg3d (Aug 14, 2012)

Morning ride.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Demo ride on a '14 Norco Sight Carbon, 140mm, XX1, 650B w/2.4 tyres-- not typically the kind of bike I ride, but it was a blast.


----------



## OllieQ (Jun 17, 2013)

Love this picture!


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

OzzyBMX ,Hopefully Avanti will be running the Monday nights ride now its daylight saving! I cant wait to try out the new trails!


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Two photos......

Rocky goodness....................



With a great pay-off..............


----------



## riceburner_mario (Jun 11, 2011)

quick afterwork ride...


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

RustyMcNail said:


> View attachment 838991
> One of my favorite pics.


Was recently doing a bit of research on a local mercury mine. It was booming 1890-1910. Saw photos of horse drawn carriages, stiff over dressed women, men in dirty trousers and awesome mustaches, etc, and then I realized most of the "cowboys" actually had bicycles. Ratio of horse riding to bike riding hombres was like 1:10 

Changed my perception of history.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Today was a take a look around kind of day...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Break time to watch the ducks on a cool thanksgiving day with my little ripper.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Spur of the moment buy while holidaying in Italy, dont regret it one bit, but mtb will always come first.

She's approx 20yrs old.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

moofish said:


> OzzyBMX ,Hopefully Avanti will be running the Monday nights ride now its daylight saving! I cant wait to try out the new trails!


Some good stuff happening in there moofish ! Take yourself in for an explore, there's no chance of getting lost as the Grove Way splits the park in half.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Raystown always delivers the goods


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

jeffw-13 said:


> Raystown always delivers the goods
> 
> View attachment 839470


For as close as I live, I don't make it down there nearly enough...


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Had a nice one today.


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

Great Friends, Great Weather, Fantastic Trails, and a Friday off work all add up to an Awesome Experience!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Stoked after my first downhill course:rockon:


----------



## mirta_blue (Sep 20, 2009)

*Karlovac (Croatia) mini bike park*


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Tight squeeze


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

From my most recent AZ Trail leg (section 34, San Francisco Peaks).


----------



## shader (Oct 8, 2013)

nice shot


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks! Can't give out any more rep today, so just replying


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Beautiful fall day on the east coast.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

almost full moon over rodeo lagoon...


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Summer is definitely over now.










Let it freeze.


----------



## Gromov (Sep 11, 2013)

Never stop exploring


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Awesome shot!


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I love fall DHing in Vermont


----------



## climbingcragrat (Mar 13, 2009)

Where the trail ends after deforestation of local woods.


----------



## ctopher63 (Aug 7, 2011)

Caution, obstacle in trail ahead.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Boise with an old friend... Now I know why he moved here!










Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ak213 (Oct 8, 2011)

Minnesota October riding.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Re-growth


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Catching a little air yesterday...


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Details on your bike climbingcragrat? Looks awesome!


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

From yesterday. Less than 24 hours from first snow and people had already walked a fully rideable trail in the forest. :thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

late in the day on mt tam...


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

quick ride just before the sun sets on a long day


----------



## chiave04 (Nov 20, 2009)

today easy ride..along Adda river; these sluices were planned by Leonardo da Vinci..and they are still working! ..after 500 years :eekster:


----------



## chiave04 (Nov 20, 2009)

cmg71 said:


> Spur of the moment buy while holidaying in Italy, dont regret it one bit, but mtb will always come first.
> 
> She's approx 20yrs old.


I like you use "she"


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Gotta get back before the snow...


----------



## eb5 (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Perfect autumn weather


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

A nice moment from section 31 of the AZ Trail:


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Sunday was one of the best days to ride here in New England.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Fatty on a skinny.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

playing at the bike park


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

VTSession said:


> Sunday was one of the best days to ride here in New England.


I agree.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Geek said:


> playing at the bike park


Oh, that's not looking good.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

3.5 miles to pavement, 1700' down, 9% average grade, Klunker please


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

One of my favorite spots along the Arizona Trail, passage 16: Gila River Canyons. More on the ride here.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Indian Summer Trail on a beautiful late October Indian Summer Day in Colorado


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Pulling my shoe out of some serious mud today...


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Beached az bro !


----------



## RDMTB-rider (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## climbingcragrat (Mar 13, 2009)

MTB Marco said:


> Details on your bike climbingcragrat? Looks awesome!


It's a Cotic BFe small frame with Fox 140mm forks. Just fitted red Spank 777 bars and stem. Race face thick thin 32t front chain ring and 9 speed at the back.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Tunnel of Love*

Those who know where, will know why. Still a bit of haze from the fires.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice pic emu, looks so tranquil considering the disaster happening.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Autumn self shot


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

emu26 said:


> Those who know where, will know why. Still a bit of haze from the fires.
> 
> View attachment 841341


Glenrock maybe


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> Nice pic emu, looks so tranquil considering the disaster happening.





Ridnparadise said:


> Glenrock maybe


Ozzy it is one of the few shaded flat sections of trail that are on an "urban" MTB loop about 5 minutes from my door.

Ridnparadise, nope, Sydney northern suburbs, the clue is in the title


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

New signs on my local night time routes (post the Boulder floods).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> Autumn self shot
> View attachment 841357


Nice shot. Around Horsetooth? I haven't been up that way since Spring. I should get up there...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

This morning's warmth.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

TheNormsk said:


> Nice shot. Around Horsetooth? I haven't been up that way since Spring. I should get up there...


Yep. Here's another from the same ride.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Lunch is always better on the trails


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

A few hours before big rain..


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Is that 401 trail? I'd imagine it is pretty deep in snow right now.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Right, 401. From our last roadtrip a few weeks back.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Colourful.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

......and a bit wet sloppy.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

*Fall Riding Near STL MO*

Great fall ride!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

2 rides, 2 pics. Second place is a local park I found out is 1 mile out of my way coming home from work, and has a great 6-7 mile trail:thumbsup:


----------



## RDMTB-rider (Sep 7, 2013)

Up on Four Mile Clump on the Ridgeway in Wiltshire. The Ridgeway is going over the hill in the distance. We were detouring off and stopped by the Gallops.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the bay area's summer fog season is hanging on for dear life...


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Jubilee state park.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Fine roll in the desert.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Possibly not the right tool for the job...


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Fun DH, avg grade of -19.8%, super chunky...my bike isn't really made for this, but I make it work!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Rode up to the top of the *Birkenkopf* yesterday in Stuttgart. A beautiful ride in the the fall colors but the piles of WWII bomb rubble (some with with the chiseled off swastikas) made for a somber journey.


----------



## ctopher63 (Aug 7, 2011)

I waited but didn't see Wile E. Coyote.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

3"-5" tomorrow, but zero today!


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Perfect Fall weather


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Bonus points if you see the other biker.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

about 1/3 of the way down the pic, directly above your steerer


----------



## Charles1970 (Oct 28, 2013)

*bike (stealth) camping*

at 5,000ft elevation
Bike Camping Inspiration Point, Angeles National Forest - bike town adventures


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

New frame - Airborne Pathogen DH, and I'm smitten....


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Good way to end the day !


----------



## RDMTB-rider (Sep 7, 2013)

Yesterdays ride in the wind and rain. I've grown a love of riding in bad weather.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Mt. Pinos - SoCal October 26, 2013. My wife enjoys the view from 8,800 feet after the 2,500' climb up McGill trail. Weather was good, but today there is a 40% chance of snow.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Far reaches of northern Arizona, Zion Nat'l park in the background. Fun 2-day route.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice shot, nice write up!


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Bluebird morning out on the eastern edge of the continent. First ride in 2 weeks on wet super-techy trails was a bit of a gong show. Glad there were no witnesses.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Today at Sprain...



SPP


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

A bit of a push yields a great reward during the golden hour


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

50 degrees and a great ride on a fun trail :thumbsup:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Two pics from Ninham MUA this afternoon. Because it's my thread, that somehow became a sticky. Go figure.

Yeah, that sums it up pretty well.









Surfing safari.


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Gosh. Going absolutely crazy Scrubby, two pics. Next thing I'm gonna find out you've started drinking only sorghum based beers.

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

thefriar said:


> Gosh. Going absolutely crazy Scrubby, two pics. Next thing I'm gonna find out you've started drinking only sorghum based beers.
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk 4


Ew. Promise to shoot me in the face if that happens, m'kay?


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Another great day in the bay area hills


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

Dusted off the lights


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Skinny puppy.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Snow yesterday, perfect today.


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

Cant get enough of Sedona


----------



## Rager (Oct 29, 2013)

Happy Halloween! Second year in a row I've ridden this trail on the 31st.


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Rager said:


> Happy Halloween! Second year in a row I've ridden this trail on the 31st.
> View attachment 843369


Great trail at LSF! Wish it was longer.


----------



## Rager (Oct 29, 2013)

Hobine said:


> Great trail at LSF! Wish it was longer.


I agree! I also wish that Jane Fonda/Bruise Cruise kept going! LSF has an absurd amount of potential.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

From 4 day tour two weekends ago.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

*Arggghh*

I hate when this happens!


----------



## granite_One (Dec 25, 2012)

Halloween on the front range.

View attachment 843699


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Beatin' the dark on the last afterwork ride before daylight savings:thumbsup:


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

red carpet


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

*Friday afternoon ride on the Big Laguna Loop.*

Great afternoon ride......


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

An early morning country ride just outside Stuttgart, Germany - about 4 miles from the Porsche plant.

_iPhone 4S_


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

nice pic, MTBnate !


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

croboy said:


> nice pic, MTBnate !


Dankeschön!


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Tough go through some farmers fields.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Was having so much fun I did an extra lap. Great day to ride a bike!


----------



## TwoEars (Oct 31, 2013)

MTBNate said:


> An early morning country ride just outside Stuttgart, Germany - about 4 miles from the Porsche plant.
> 
> _iPhone 4S_


Wunderbar!


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Preparing for the descent


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

I love my home town


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

yes


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Waterfall viewing platform, too warm for waterfalls now and we aren't even in summer yet.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Gloomy Sunday afternoon...


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Mind the gap! Quick reflexes needed!


----------



## jay29er (Feb 27, 2009)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> From 4 day tour two weekends ago.


Good times!


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

just some single track.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

that climb was a doozy but what a view


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Found this geologic feature a little off the trail:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*different vehicles*

classic italian scooter and my Giant


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Rode this trail many times. Never noticed this guy before today.


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the smell of fall









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Downed leaves hide a multitude of trail dangers - best to just go around.


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

and it was good


----------



## Horgen (Jan 25, 2013)

*Frosty morning*


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice ride home this evening


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

I love rocks...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

another awesome solo night ride...


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Need to charge my batteries.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*picture art*

views from tire


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Getting hard to see the trail in some places...


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Gotta love them leaves...


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

mmmm open space


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

looking northeast over marin county from the eldridge grade trail near the end of a long day on mt tam...


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Great day at Santa Teresa park


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

This season keeps giving.


IMGP5985 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice place to take a break; on the steps of _Schloss Solitude_.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

a hidden gem of singletrack no more than 500' from the interstate.


----------



## Wizow (Nov 10, 2013)

Being relatively new to the sport, every trail is an adventure.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

*The calm before the storm... literally*


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Felt small on todays ride.


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

blew the landing blew both tires


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice day for a ride.


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

fall in the woods of thuringia


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

rasumichin said:


> fall in the woods of thuringia


I went in & out of the Thuringer Wald last year on the Grenzstein Trophy and there are some beautiful areas up and over there.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

8 miles of climbing from England into Scotland and still another 27 miles to the car park.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Replaced my worn out stock tires this morning, and tried out the new ones, plus my new pack.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

tiny inukshuk in the forest.


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

The smoothest trails I has ever ridden in Norway.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

One of the reasons I'll never leave New England!


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Crowded on a Sunday... enjoyed on a Monday.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Selfies on the way in to work...


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

That New England shot is pretty nice. I do like your fall, but hate your winters.


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes the winters do suck _ _ _ _!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Through the uprights...*


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Good ride ground frozen.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

five miles to go...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

First ride back, post major injury, after 4 months in Japan, new bike and wheel size, beautiful AZ winter morning, pure joyful bliss:thumbsup:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Island20v said:


> That New England shot is pretty nice. I do like your fall, but hate your winters.


New England winters are okay because the ground is frozen and you can technically still ride, but it is the New England spring that I don't like because there is too much mud.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah its the same here in Western PA. Its a shame because the two times of year when the temperatures are ideal for riding the ground is either pudding or covered in wet leaves. OK enough whining.

First ride on the new Satori


----------



## jcolletteiii (Dec 1, 2010)

Stopping for a quick break 6 miles or so in I discovered that ants like white chocolate macadamia Cliff bars - but who doesn't?


----------



## shantyspark (Jan 18, 2013)

chuckeieio said:


> Good ride ground frozen.
> View attachment 846413


Where was this trail in Ontario? I am in Collingwood and wanting to ride this weekend, this looks like a nice place!


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

shantyspark said:


> Where was this trail in Ontario? I am in Collingwood and wanting to ride this weekend, this looks like a nice place!


Yes. This is part of a new trail segment in Durham forest. There's a bunch of forests that all connect together and make for an awesome all day ride or just hit up one and explore single tracks for hours.
I'll send you a PM with more info and strava data so you can browse through and get an idea where to check out.

Sorry to hijack, here's my mandatory pic


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice size cottonmouth at San Felasco Hammock, Alachua, FL.


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

Mid November, oh yeah


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Coming back down was a lot more fun than going up-maybe that's why it's called Jekyll and Hyde...


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*Southern Germany*


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Getting back into the swing of things and this bike sure is making it fun and easy:thumbsup:


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

Mornings are getting frosty


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Dusza said:


> Mornings are getting frosty


Very nice - I like that!

Sub-freezing this morning, low-50's F this afternoon. But cooling quickly.


----------



## soulshaker (Sep 23, 2013)

90 degrees + in mid-Nov.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

baby Xmas trees, next year they should be ready (not that I'd really know)


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

cmg71 said:


> baby Xmas trees, next year they should be ready (not that I'd really know)


Not next year, they will be ready in two years. :thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Just another beautiful winter day in Phoenix:thumbsup:


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

The trail is the light


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

MTBNate said:


> *Southern Germany*


typo? That sure looks like southern Kansas&#8230;kidding of course, nice picture.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Fantastic day, and we beat the snow!









(It's squalling pretty hard right now)


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Problems left back at the parking lot.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

5 weeks off due to injury. 

So good to be back. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Cold & windy today. Bjorn keeping his balance.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

^ That rock formation is just bloody awesome!

Found a new spot here today and pretty sure not a single bike has been there as it wasn't easy to get to. Some nice riding though.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> Cold & windy today. Bjorn keeping his balance.


Nice pic . . . where is this?

(if its where I think it is, I'd probably not post pics of it . . . )


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

A fun shorty demoing the Pivot LES:thumbsup:


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

How to keep tires clean while riding.


----------



## BodySnatcher (Aug 19, 2012)

edit pic not working


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

007 said:


> Nice pic . . . where is this?
> 
> (if its where I think it is, I'd probably not post pics of it . . . )


It's called Uranium Arch - and riding your bike across is relatively low risk, and legal.


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

The trails were a little wet so I had to seek alternate therapy.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

It was a little soggy this afternoon.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Favorite beer; favorite view.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice little climb in my backyard. Weather really is cooling down.


----------



## spruceboy (Feb 18, 2008)

Sunny..


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

My first time on a fatbike.










(thanks Eric!)


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Tryin' to get some air today...


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

It descends a bit slower than my MTB's but it gets there.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

I know it's not a picture, but I couldn't resist...happened on my ride yesterday


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

^That's what happens when you put vodka in your hydration pack. LOL


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)




----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Have to ride today.. snow forecast tomorrow.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

^^ Cool sign


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Sunrise on the White Rim last week. Day 2 of a Lockhart to WR solo trip involving a Krampus, an Alpacka raft and bivvy gear. Route here and here.


----------



## kurrefromtungere (Aug 26, 2012)

a easy midweek ride


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

For smooth singletrack and fireroads, this CX has proved to be a very versatile training bike.


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Ozzy is that Craigburn Farm?


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Devil's Backbone 12 hours before the snow arrives


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

moofish said:


> Ozzy is that Craigburn Farm?


No, its the new adventure loop in Belair NP.


----------



## BlueWhyte (Aug 2, 2010)

Having some fun at Fantasy Island.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Get'n a little cactus hug


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Even with out of riding shape legs, these wheels feel like cheating on the chunky step-ups:thumbsup: BUT I LIKE IT!


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

OwenM said:


>


That's Bomb Dog on Coldwater Mountain, right? Just rode there for the first time a couple weeks ago--great trail system!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

nice to have trails a block from my front door...


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Weeeeeeee!*


----------



## lowayne (Nov 11, 2013)

All biked up and nowhere to go.







(Dogface can't even bear to look.)


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

First snow ride with my son on our new bikes.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Wow, where is this?


lowayne said:


> All biked up and nowhere to go.
> View attachment 848998
> 
> (Dogface can't even bear to look.)


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

[/URL]


----------



## lowayne (Nov 11, 2013)

Map204 said:


> Wow, where is this?


This is Lefthand Creek in Longmont, Colorado. The floods that did all this happened mid-summer but this picture is from this week. With so many higher priority things still needing fixed the bike trails are low priority. I could fill a thread with pictures like this.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Arizona riding - not so great for pedals....haha.


----------



## onlyoyster99 (Jul 14, 2011)

The view was so worth the climb.









Sent from my C6606 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

The single ended here. Central Israel

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

Dirt Angel...


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Snooooow!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Fun jumping spot, but not when its 35 degrees out. Great ride, though!


----------



## BigGDog (Oct 15, 2013)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> Cold & windy today. Bjorn keeping his balance.


 Gemini bridges?


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Cold enough for pogies and other cold weather gear. A light dusting shows me the way.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

huffster said:


> Cold enough for pogies and other cold weather gear. A light dusting shows me the way.
> 
> View attachment 849546


That trail sure looks fun.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

New trails by work! They'll make this winter more bearable.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

pixelninja said:


>


where is this? looks a part of hall ranch near boulder.
thanks


----------



## RustyMcNail (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunday afternoon ride.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Taking my son for a ride...


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Really good late season riding still happening in the Inland Northwest.


Down Pinkham by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Riding in Sedona sometimes feels like Disneyland...haha. Just need that derailed train pummeling around the mountain.


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

bamwa said:


> where is this? looks a part of hall ranch near boulder.


You're close. That was taken on either Wild Turkey or Picture Rock (I can't remember). This one was definitely taken at Picture Rock...


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Kyle509 said:


> Really good late season riding still happening in the Inland Northwest.
> 
> 
> Down Pinkham by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Awesome shot.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

As the days continue to get shorter, we caught the last light this evening.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Neither species were in any hurry to get off the trail this day...


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

First snowy ride of the year. Little flurry coming my way.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

WidowMaker from last week's wind/storm...


----------



## spruceboy (Feb 18, 2008)

*Winter..*

Winter!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

'tis the season...


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

heartland said:


> That's Bomb Dog on Coldwater Mountain, right? Just rode there for the first time a couple weeks ago--great trail system!


That it is! I was tired, and just did Baby Bear/Mama Bear/Papa Bear/Cassidy/Rock Slot and back via Bomb Dog. Next time, I'll hit the back half, too, hopefully.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Fire Night - Sunset Wildspitz - Burning Sky*

Wildspitz

Fire Night - Sunset Wildspitz - Burning Sky - The Nightride

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

spruceboy said:


> Winter!
> View attachment 850099


This is why I NEED a Fatbike. You've got that much snow, but you are still out riding. A Fatbike is my +1, when it comes to N+1.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice to have some trails right there in the city.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Beauty ride.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Dropping in


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Thankful to be pre-burning calories with 20+ friends.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

happy thanksgiving from the bay area and marin county...


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

I like having extrs days off


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

*Red Hills, Central CA*


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

Serenity at -150 Metres BELOW sea level.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Burned off Thanksgiving dinner with this motley crew. 20 miles.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

After hiking the bike to the Territory Border markers on Old Joe ...










... a stroppy, cock-eyed Shingle Back, tried to stare down one my bar ends ...










... it was no contest. The bar end didn't flinch.

Warren.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*first snow in my area*

winter is next


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Urban assault*









****


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Mud = Fun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

t'was a bit moist in places. felt guilty after finding myself 5 miles deep in the loop and hitting lots of mud :/










great ride nonetheless


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Still sunny in AZ


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Enjoying every second... the forecast high is dropping 50 degrees on Wednesday.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Enjoying the Flow


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Bobby12many said:


> t'was a bit moist in places. felt guilty after finding myself 5 miles deep in the loop and hitting lots of mud :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really really really wanted to ride today but I knew it would be just like that :madmax:


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

Coronado heights near Lindsborg KS great way to end the long weekend.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

jeffw-13 said:


> I really really really wanted to ride today but I knew it would be just like that :madmax:


I should have known better, but 10+ days without a trail ride had my judgement clouded!


----------



## THX-1138 (Aug 12, 2012)

As serene as it gets in So. Flo.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*24" 20" 16" 12" Looking back at my son's love for riding...*


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

There's more to Vegas than casinos . . . .


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I cut a Christmas tree in driving snow at 6,400 feet a few hours before taking this photo - December 1, Montana.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Solo :thumbsup:


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Ska said:


> Solo :thumbsup:


what's up with the bars? is it like a surly open bar or just flipped for fit???


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

*Still Riding*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

TitanofChaos said:


> what's up with the bars? is it like a surly open bar or just flipped for fit???


Yeah. Surly Moustache bar. They can be run in either direction (up or down) but in this case, down.

This bike is ridiculously comfy for me. Have done some full day epics on it without a hint of ache.

I love this bike.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

THX-1138 said:


> As serene as it gets in So. Flo.
> View attachment 851357


markham?


----------



## THX-1138 (Aug 12, 2012)

4x4runner said:


> markham?


You are correct!


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

One month off the bike, then riding with a fast friend = I'm bouncing around today like an extra on the Walking Dead.


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

well at least I don't have to worry about helmet hair


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*a couple of hours ago*

in front of S. Luca , Bologna , Italy


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

From today. Solo once again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Sunday:









An hour ago:









...here comes the weather!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I love this thing!..


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

QBP glamour shot by mbeganyi, on Flickr

from a frosty fall fatbike overnight. good times.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Boulderdash.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

^^ Always awesome Scrub :thumbsup:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Gave one of my more frequent riding buddies a tour of somewhere new to him. He liked the place.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

I found some sweet new single track!
...or is it dual track?


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Burning off turkey in Santa barbara


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

G0023325 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

from a couple of weeks ago, fat beach ride


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Freshies!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Appennine skyline*

View from the trail over the hills ,can you see the Corno alle Scale on the left and Cimone on the right


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

_Alberto_ said:


> One month off the bike, then riding with a fast friend = I'm bouncing around today like an extra on the Walking Dead.


LMAO! Good one!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Maiden voyage on my new (to me) ride!


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Happy Global Fatbike Day!









ok.. so I don't own a fatbike yet.. but I was out there in spirit  (-12c)


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Geek said:


> Happy Global Fatbike Day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No but you own a phat bike! ?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the presidio of san francisco must be full of old fallout shelters...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Thinking about spiked tyres, this easy climb is now very difficult


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Geek said:


> Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Ska said:


> From today. Solo once again. :thumbsup:


Dig that shot. Nice work!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Frozen ground = fast trails :thumbsup:

View attachment 853248


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Good times in the snow today


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

First night ride ever in snow and freezing rain.


----------



## Ben_Im (Mar 3, 2012)

Favorite trail saw some snowfall!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

oh oh cold


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^wonderful image!


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

-8C (13F). Light dusting on frozen tread = hero conditions!





jeffw-13 said:


> Frozen ground = fast trails :thumbsup:


Yep. Some of the best riding conditions out here are when the ground is frozen but before the big snows.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

bsieb said:


> ^wonderful image!


 Thanks!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Photos, riding, no whining in the sun.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Stop with all these snow pictures, your making my SoCal a$$ cold, lol. Great shots though really.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Quickie


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Winter "Slidin"


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

mtn.skratch said:


> Winter "Slidin"


thats great...
here are a few of me going down (was snapping pics every 2 seconds) moving about 4 mph on sand:


G0024684 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0024685 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0024689 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0024690 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0024694 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

A little lull in the snowfall, fresh tracks, very quiet, very serene!


----------



## Reign2Rider (Jan 28, 2010)

Foggy out tonight..


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

First real snow, perfection.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Did 3 rides this past weekend, so 3 pics get posted.

Friday: Riding from the light at South Mountain, PHX


Saturday: Who says there's no water in the desert? Gila River fording.


Sunday: Antelope Creek segment of the Black Canyon Trail.


----------



## GregoryMB (Feb 18, 2011)

Staying nimble. The picture quality is pretty bad (almost a bit of 'where's waldo' going on...), but had a great ride today.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Tonight's ride on the OCA...



SPP


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

so much fun


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

GoProStills-Dark by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Riding in a winter wonderland


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Just an ideal amount of snow for ridin' and me, the lucky guy to lay down the first tracks


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Breaking trail.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

It's that time of year again, and another beautiful day in AZ!:thumbsup:


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice sunny winter day.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

AZ winter=> Cool air, warm sun and a lot of FUN!:thumbsup:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Only a brave (stupid) few came........0 degrees celcius


----------



## SS4pain (Jun 1, 2011)

*Frosty good time!*


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

on the west side of tam as the day draws to an end...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*give me a break*

beautiful view


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

Fire and beer intermission during last night's ride-by-the-light-of-the-moon ride.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

A little too much snow on the trails after yesterday's snow, but my 'suburban snow ride' was still enjoyable.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Finally.


----------



## GregoryMB (Feb 18, 2011)

Back home.


----------



## Motorider228 (Mar 30, 2013)

Currently deployed to the land of rockets and mortars, with no bike, so this will have to do! If you look closely you will notice I was watching "Where the Trail Ends".

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Late. Believe it or not, this was taken at around 12am. Moon was bright and shutter speed was slow. Looks bright! Lake's starting to freeze. Ships still sailing as you can see. Crazy how the shipping season used to be over by this time of year. Not anymore....


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

Quite literally mountain biking at Mt. Diablo.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Icy!!








.......and further down the beach; I'm [leaning] on a boat :thumbsup:


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

^ Nice shot of the ice breaking up. I wonder how far you'd make it out on them with your fat bike


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

An absolutely perfect morn for climbing and tearing it up!:thumbsup:


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

Got some good shuttling action in on Saturday!


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

My Ride in the ER keeping me company! Concussion, bruised ribs, bilaterally sprained ankles, and rock-rash everywhere! Not whining though. Spectacular crash and spectacular case of not enough bike and target fixation.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

When the trails are too muddy to ride, it is time to play Road Bike Party style. (Found out I'm no Martyn Ashton.)


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> When the trails are too muddy to ride, it is time to play Road Bike Party style. (Found out I'm no Martyn Ashton.)
> View attachment 855866


You are not a Martyn Ashton primarily because you can still ride a bike.


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

CannondaleF9 said:


> You are not a Martyn Ashton primarily because you can still ride a bike.


Did you actually just write that? You're a class-act, CannondaleF9...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*after work hard*

Ride in a little park near the city before the sunset


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

CannondaleF9 said:


> You are not a Martyn Ashton primarily because you can still ride a bike.


What? :shocked: Did that sound funny in your head before posting? :bluefrown:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

The calm before the storm!!:eekster:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

guilev said:


> What? :shocked: Did that sound funny in your head before posting? :bluefrown:


Wait, I didn't write that as a joke, but it is a real reason that he is not a Martyn Ashton.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

More fun in the snow


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

GeePhroh said:


> Did you actually just write that? You're a class-act, CannondaleF9...


That's messed up.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Wait, I didn't write that as a joke, but it is a real reason that he is not a Martyn Ashton.


Almost neg repped you for that. I may still go for it, depending on how grumpy I am later. That's a stupid comment.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

nwbikur said:


> Almost neg repped you for that. I may still go for it, depending on how grumpy I am later. That's a stupid comment.


Come on, I have seen Dirty $anchez and others post way worse comments than that.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Come on, I have seen Dirty $anchez and others post way worse comments than that.


No, not even close.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> You are not a Martyn Ashton primarily because you can still ride a bike.


What a tool!


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

55 degrees in MD the week before Xmas is unheard of, so I took advantage.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

CannondaleF9 said:


> You are not a Martyn Ashton primarily because you can still ride a bike.












Still causing problems, CF9?


----------



## Shmoo (Mar 9, 2008)

Nope. *([email protected] this.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Rainy day hike


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Headed south to find some "snow-less" single-track...found some.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Christmas is next*

no snow ,wet and muddy


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Dream MTB at Mt Buller, Australia. Gopro with wireless remote


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

wet and muddy yesterday...(Fullerton Loop)


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Slip'n'slide! Saw hunters on the trail...glad I wore orange.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

After a quick, blast of a ride, maiden voyage on my LES build :thumbsup:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

There should be more signs like this . . .


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Quick play in the forest with some of the kids in the club


----------



## xycarp (Apr 9, 2011)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> -8C (13F). Light dusting on frozen tread = hero conditions!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Some of the best riding conditions out here are when the ground is frozen but before the big snows.


That looks like ideal winter conditions... Sweet traction on that frozen stuff!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

You can see me coming from a mile away with "Solar Orange!":thumbsup:


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Lots of ice under the fresh layer of snow made for sketchy solstice ridin':thumbsup:


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

Im fortunate enough to have 26 acres of hilly trails all over my house.. I literally ride out my front door and into this playground! :thumbsup:


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Here's one with some swoopy goodness in the background.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Yesterday was the 21st, shortest day of the year. Here's to longer days from here on out!


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

If I hadn't swapped my Crossmarks for Drifters, to go over to the Dark Side ... I wouldn't have discovered this _*extremely rare*_ upside-down hidden Mickey.










Bwwaahhahahah, :ihih: ... sorry !!!

Warren.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Weird angle...on the Trestle Bridge of the North County Trailway, Westchester County, NY.



SPP


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

out and about with the club kids again


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Worshiping at the church of chunk. I'm born again.


----------



## JustinKreger (Nov 28, 2013)

Iceman finish, 3rd in category


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

View attachment 857161


My buddy's worked on it a bit.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Christmas eve ride.


----------



## xycarp (Apr 9, 2011)

Not mine... Just cool.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Serene Christmas morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Out earning my Vegas buffets:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*merry xmas and*

happy new year ( even on bike....)


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

It was a hard climb on 1X10, but fun and worth it!:thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

3 hours Christmas ride, 0°F and sunny


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

christmas day from the west peak of mt tamalpais...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Warming 'em up.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Christmas Day CX on the Old Croton Aquaduct...



SPP


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Started snowing halfway through a ride in Napaug State Forest, CT. It was beautiful!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

First one out :thumbsup:


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Stewart State Forest no longer off limits due to big game hunting...and a fresh dusting of snow to show the way.


----------



## rt4x4 (May 11, 2012)

Off to the trail we go:thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

The climb on the other side was well worth the descent on this side!:thumbsup:


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Riding the winter skinny!

This ice bordered trail makes good practice for riding narrow lines. Penalty for riding off the trail is just a small fall--and you actually have a chance to get back on the trail compared to an elevated track.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

double post.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

P


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

Challenging! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Iced over! by mbeganyi, on Flickr

had to do some shuffling.


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)

Icy too) get 2 lakes and our Volga river, excellent weather!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Christmas Ride 2013


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

A little Cali sun and fun for a change on the Camusesa connector trail outside of Santa Barbara.:thumbsup:


----------



## craigpool (Aug 10, 2011)

*50 degree day in December in md makes for a muddy ride*














A 50 degree day in December in Maryland makes for a long muddy ride.


----------



## TheSlowSSer (Jun 6, 2013)

No I didn't ride down that.


----------



## duc_181 (Sep 20, 2013)

Learning how to ride in the rocks...Nathan Hale, CT


----------



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

Small rocky downhill at night. I have bright lights. Took the picture to scare one of my friends who is terrified of this part. Still a new rider though.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*One picture.*

One Line.


----------



## CoastalYeti (Aug 10, 2012)

Beautiful shot!


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Christmas time*


CHRISTMAS TIME

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

TheSlowSSer said:


> No I didn't ride down that.


is that bike an 1x1 or a KM? it looks good! may we see some more pics of it, please?


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

First time at Chino Hills State Park


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Sunrise services









****


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to scar again.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Searching for nourishment after 11 mile climb up Little Pine in preparation for the Santa Cruz HELLA FUN descent:thumbsup: (yesterday)


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Climbing up for the Romero Canyon descent with some nice views to end 3 wonderful days of mt. biking with my best friend! :thumbsup: (today)


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

^Glad to see you back on 2 wheels bro!

Rolling down the final spine on Flying Monkey the other day with the crew.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks! Glad to see you got the right size for the job; Looks like a blast when I had bigger ballz!


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

There are photo threads with lesser quality than the last page of this one. Nice posts. Yippee for MTB. It gets you where nice photos grow


----------



## TheSlowSSer (Jun 6, 2013)

Kisherceg said:


> is that bike an 1x1 or a KM? it looks good! may we see some more pics of it, please?




Thanks! It's a Karate Monkey, second one I've had. First was an older green one, one size smaller.


----------



## cdean1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Valmont


----------



## trevordchi (Nov 2, 2013)

Better my brake lever than my bones!


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

TheSlowSSer said:


> Thanks! It's a Karate Monkey, second one I've had. First was an older green one, one size smaller.


thank you for the pic! nice, clean and simple, I really like it.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Sweet ride in the desert.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Greeting the first sunrise of 2014 the best way I know how, riding deep in Aussie bush


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

New Year's Eve CX...



SPP


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

emu26 - Nice to see someone is enjoying some warmer weather :thumbsup:
Happy New Year!



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to emu26 again.


****


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

Croton dam have not been there in awhile. Drive past it quite often....


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Last light 2013


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)

Another 40km, 15 of it - Volga river) Last day of 2013.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Last ride of the year in one of my favorite places.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

*Last ride of 2013*

Doesn't matter which bike I ride, they all end up seeking dirt.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Starting off the New Year right!


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Fabulous snow conditions for the first ride of the year. Not quite sure what to make of this found in the middle of the woods.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Hobine said:


> Fabulous snow conditions for the first ride of the year. Not quite sure what to make of this found in the middle of the woods.


Whoa! That's creepy!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

The trees have eyes?!?


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Another frozen lake shot. Stayed out a little longer than I was expecting so I had to come up off the beach and do some road back towards home as I didn't bring my lights. :nono:


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Nothing changes on New Years day


----------



## alxnd (Oct 3, 2008)

yesterday riding at some beach trails in the south of brazil


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMG_2383 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

stunning.

but no whining about the ice!


wishing for studded fatties by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Jamis XCT1 by terrasmak
Going to lube my chain and take a nice spin today and dammit.


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Pyrenees waterfall madness!


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Great picture.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

TigWorld said:


> Great picture.


+1! Incredible! :thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

new years day on the north bay flats after a bone jarring ride up and down mt tam...


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

dark


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

Cheers guys! The location is amazing, I would like to get a shot there when the sun was lower in the sky, to light up the waterfall more.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Playing on the rocks in the McDowell Mt. preserve:thumbsup:


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

A little winter passion from yesterday.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Canada!








Nothing screams Canada like a random pond hockey outing. The local ponds are filled with rinks but this little pond is almost virgin! :thumbsup:

Unheard of!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

sunset at the end of a very nice day in marin...


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

scar said:


> emu26 - Nice to see someone is enjoying some warmer weather :thumbsup:
> Happy New Year!
> ****


Cheers Scar.

Another balmy one today, 37 degree c about 70% humidity and not a breath of wind in the valley. This was the lowest point of the day, and not the river crossing we had been hoping for.









fortunately a couple of hundred meters up river we found what we were looking for


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Snuck a ride in this morning just before Snowpocalypse 2014 arrived with a foot of snow and -20F temps.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^pre-storm rides are the best!


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Team K9 making the cross country skiers wish they'd bought a bike instead.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Tom's Thumb: Should be called Tom's Birdie, as it antagonizes you the whole climb up, but sure is a blast on the way down!:thumbsup:


----------



## rubiconadvguy (Dec 21, 2013)

I found a long lost love on a long smooth climb.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

My kid pondering his next move on Idlehour trail, San Gabriel Mountains, Los Angeles County. New Year Day, 2014.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Suspension and tires do weird things when cold.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Belive it or not this is the top


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Stan's.


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

The top is flat at 3600mts


----------



## DesertGiant (Feb 20, 2013)

MTB Pilot said:


> Tom's Thumb: Should be called Tom's Birdie, as it antagonizes you the whole climb up, but sure is a blast on the way down!:thumbsup:


Awesome pic! What trail is that? I've hiked up from the Peralta trailhead but didn't know there was ride-able singletrack nearby??


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

DesertGiant said:


> Awesome pic! What trail is that? I've hiked up from the Peralta trailhead but didn't know there was ride-able singletrack nearby??


This is the Wingate trail that runs into Tom's Thumb trail. You can get to it from the Gateway trailhead via gateway trail to Wingate or Desert park trail. Very chunky climbing in many spots but lots of fun overall.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> My kid pondering his next move on Idlehour trail, San Gabriel Mountains, Los Angeles County. New Year Day, 2014.


Holy crap! PLease tell me you turned around.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Island20v said:


> Holy crap! PLease tell me you turned around.


Not as bad as it looks...


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Looks hairy to me.


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

round 2,solo ride this morning at the loop


----------



## djyoung4 (Dec 29, 2012)

MTB Pilot said:


> Tom's Thumb: Should be called Tom's Birdie, as it antagonizes you the whole climb up, but sure is a blast on the way down!:thumbsup:


One of my favorite rides. The whole area is some of the best mountain biking in AZ


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> Not as bad as it looks...QUOTE]
> 
> I usually find that the camera makes things look "less hairy" than reality. But, we'll take your word for it.
> 
> Looks like a cool spot. But, I'd say you have just a little trail erosion going on there.


----------



## ohla (Jan 10, 2014)

*Love for bikes...*

gkLo


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

My maiden voyage in Japan during a freezing cold and windy day, but still had a smile on my face the whole time; Might have been frozen open though!


----------



## ohla (Jan 10, 2014)

That made me laugh! respect ...


----------



## ohla (Jan 10, 2014)

That made me laugh! Respect...


----------



## Stick (Jan 12, 2004)

*Taking advantage of a balmy 18 F.*


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

It's not a skinny or the yellow brick road, but there is some fun at the other end!:thumbsup:


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Just another day in Canada.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

cheating with two fog pictures today--we got some much needed rain here in northern california today; perfect day for singlespeeds...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Roller session. by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

^What's the story with dem rollers?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

alshead said:


> ^What's the story with dem rollers?


Modded my kreitlers so they move under me. Sprint, stand, etc. Much more natural than a traditional setup.

Crappy video from years ago:
bike rollers, home made, free motion - YouTube


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

bmike said:


> Modded my kreitlers so they move under me. Sprint, stand, etc. Much more natural than a traditional setup.
> 
> Crappy video from years ago:
> bike rollers, home made, free motion - YouTube


Wow, thats kinda cool. If I ever live someplace where I need one of those things (i.e., someplace I can't ride 365), I'd do something like that. Though I imagine that it takes some getting used to?


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

foggy and cold day, muddy trails but...ride was great...


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

^^ That looks like a big green monster waiting to gobble up your bike


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

^ Ha, I see it!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

another forty-plus mile day...


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice ride today


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Enjoying a Solo ride


----------



## ScubaCruz (Jan 12, 2004)

*"In memory of" marker, San Felasco Hammock Preserve, FL*

Didn't know him, really enjoyed the trails, great friends to remember him forever.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Fun times on the bikepath. by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Fun times on the bikepath. by mbeganyi, on Flickr

stay on the ice bridge... 
this was the easier part of my usual run into town to deal with.
further along i ended up putting a foot down, easing the brake, and sliding for quite awhile down a short hill.

wish real winter would show up already.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Fresh hell.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Found a little more trail riding in my 35 miler today; BONUS!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

scrublover said:


> Fresh hell.


Dude! You definitely get the award for "Man Cave of all Man Caves!"


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

^Except for the topless cowboy on the fridge. That could stand replacement


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

heh, maybe it's an brockeback mountainbike rider


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

sneaking a ride in between clients


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Good and cold.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

A light dusting of snow to further enhance a great ride this morning.


----------



## Tomsson (Jan 5, 2012)

Ocean Highway


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Today's ride.......snowy once again.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Testing the new light last night, its a $40 Chinese rip off, be interesting to see how it lasts


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Light burst.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

One picture, one singletrack.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Pretty spot, after a fresh snow


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

warm and dry...


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I almost feel sorry for all you guys braving the elements to ride in freezing conditions. Almost....

We had our own hardship today... low 80's had us sweating. Life sucks, but we will survive....


----------



## shyamrox (Dec 18, 2012)

Fun!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ride with the kids today.


----------



## erudition12000 (Apr 16, 2012)

Moh-He-Con-Nuck ....with fresh snow.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

evdog said:


> I almost feel sorry for all you guys braving the elements to ride in freezing conditions. Almost....
> 
> We had our own hardship today... low 80's had us sweating. Life sucks, but we will survive....


Don't feel sorry for _me_. I wouldn't say I'm "braving" anything. Riding in the winter presents its own unique challenges, yes, but it is absolutely spectacular once you are aware and learn from them all. It just gets better and better.

This is my third winter fatbiking now and by far the best one so far. I can't get enough.

I love my four seasons........fall the least though but, I still love it too.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

made it above the fog


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

Perfect day for 4 hours in the saddle!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Ermagad! A ride in the snow, not on a fat-bike. I nearly died!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Out enjoying the winter air.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

65 degrees in January = Colorado happiness.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Arizona Trail Jamboree, southeast of Tucson.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

All is well and good in Santa Fe.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Decent view of Pikes Peak, great riding for JAN.









Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelldarb (Jan 19, 2014)

what trail is this ? im from stl


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hell yeah, we were out riding Sunday in the snow and saw no one else. You dont need a fat bike to hit fresh powder!



scrublover said:


> Ermagad! A ride in the snow, not on a fat-bike. I nearly died!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Here comes the sun king


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Sloppy = Fun


----------



## KogKiller (Feb 4, 2012)

Geek said:


> 65 degrees in January = Colorado happiness.


That is absolutely gorgeous. Do you have a higher res version?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

night time in golden gate park again...


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Fun new GoPro mount for my just turned 4 year old


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*gravel road is better*

first ride after work of the year


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2014)

No picture just the painful memory of a dumbass falling on the ice right after he told his wife: "it's really not that slick."


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

QuenteK25 said:


> Fun new GoPro mount for my just turned 4 year old
> 
> View attachment 864316


That boy has the eyes on. He may be 4, but he looks like a WC racer, even if he is riding on a beach or something.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Ridnparadise said:


> That boy has the eyes on. He may be 4, but he looks like a WC racer, even if he is riding on a beach or something.


Haha, thanks! It's not a tough trail by any means, but it has plenty of spots that can get a bit steep for a 4 year old.

It looks like sand, but it's actually mostly clay/dirt and those are all hardened ruts from boneheads riding it last month while it was all wet. This trail is the worst to ride when wet, but everyone does, and then we have these ruts for MONTHS.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Flow trail in the snow, lots of fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Unfortunately it was just a cell phone photo - but here is the full resolution version:
https://topgeek.smugmug.com/Edward/Rdm/Yeti-SB95-Carbon-Race/i-Qjx2rnN/2/O/8-O.jpg

Here is another photo I took at the same time... I was feeling artsie while watching the sunset - lol










cheers


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Yesterday's ride before the snow arrived


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Rock dude said:


> Flow trail in the snow, lots of fun :thumbsup:


What does "skidoing is bad form" mean? I like riding my skidoo 

p.s. beautiful bike! I really like that color version of the beargrease. :thumbsup:


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Canada Eh!


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Arizona Trail high above Roosevelt Dam, more on the ride here.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

^ And the scenic pic of the month award goes to ^ :thumbsup::eekster:


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

New Bike Passion, up early for its first ride.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Maurizio said:


> first ride after work of the year


it must be nice to be able to ride after work while there's daylight!


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Can't wait for the snow to melt... Trainer is old and unbalanced, so it sounds like there's an F1 engine on my rear wheel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll have to return to this spot for a refreshment break in warmer weather when things are in bloom :thumbsup:


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

FLN75S said:


> New Bike Passion, up early for its first ride.
> 
> View attachment 864421


Mazdaspeed 3. Two nice rides in this pic.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Map204 said:


> *Can't wait for the snow to melt... Trainer is old and unbalanced, so it sounds like there's an F1 engine on my rear wheel.*


Isn't that "whining"? lol.

That picture says it all. Great pic and i can't wait for the snow to melt for you. Looks like a dog waiting to run outside and play fetch. Hope you get to pedal soon.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

a warm day with almost no wind a not a cloud or a wisp of fog to be seen; mt tam and the headlands both on the same day with cross bikes...it's been a good week...


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Every winter this island bleeds colourful ice.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*sunday morning sunny and warm*

me and my friend today after long trail


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Out on the lake. Camera's seen better days.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Shawnee 1 (Feb 15, 2011)

ice


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Decided to ride old school; 26er hard tail.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Perhaps old school is not so great after all; what's wrong with his picture?


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Hard to balance pedalling with just one leg?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice sunny ride today.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

bloodpuddle said:


> Hard to balance pedalling with just one leg?


Yep. Even harder when the way back was into a 30+mph headwind.

Quite disconcerting when the crank detaches and remains attached to your foot and not the bike. Never found the crank bolt...


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

A very much needed ride this morning...my son was in the hospital all week for pneumonia...beautiful morning today...


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

^cool shot.


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

Narco, LA this past Sunday


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Gone klunking.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice bike


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Blissing out on Snowgums trail, Mt Buller


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Blissing out on Snowgums trail, Mt Buller
> 
> View attachment 865474


super curious how this photo was taken.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2014)

TwoNin9r said:


> super curious how this photo was taken.


 Crotch-shot Pro Cam from Samsung.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Forster said:


> Crotch-shot Pro Cam from Samsung.


lol, i had to. Click


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

TwoNin9r said:


> super curious how this photo was taken.


with a Gopro mounted to a plate I made that attaches to the underside of the pedal using an old cleat. Can be moved to different positions. video footage from that POV is a little queezy as you can imagine but handy for some unusual stills.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

14 degrees night psycho-cross ride...



Couple sips of whiskey at the dam :wink: and I was heading' home.

SPP


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Freshies on the morning commute.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Finally crested the Ripsey ridgeline during the Gila 100 this past weekend.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

TheNormsk said:


> Perhaps old school is not so great after all; what's wrong with his picture?
> 
> View attachment 865099


Happened to a friend on a ride last spring, two zip ties & a twig did the trick to get him back to the car 5+ miles out.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Great day of racing.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

1 cool day in the middle of a heatwave.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Trail side altar for people who like crystals and Ouija boards


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

bikepacking the Gila 100 last weekend


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the hunter's point naval shipyard and candlestick point as seen from near the top of mt sutro in san francisco...since today is my birthday i'm adding another photo and another line; here's the sweet singletrack one can ride to take in such a view...


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Happy B-Day Shekky.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Saturday morning CX icicles...



SPP


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Happy Bday Shekky, l celebrated by going for a ride


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

new wheelset almost equals that new Bike Feeling!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

new wheelset almost equals That New Bike Feeling!!!


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Just got some film developed from my recent trip back to NZ.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

KiwiJohn, all of that beautiful sniggle and you give us a lake shot? 

I have awesome mates. This N+1 is one mates dedication to his dad's rehab.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, nah. Didn't stop long enough to take photos of the sweet nelson single track. Don't tell anyone, but it's going off over there.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*in the mirror*

the Photographer-biker


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

cmg71 said:


> Happy Bday Shekky, l celebrated by going for a ride


just steam it


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

KiwiJohn said:


> Just got some film developed from my recent trip back to NZ.


Film? You can still buy that?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

The first crack I saw out on the lake today. But I'm really surprised how well the Michelin Wild Dig'r functions even on a slick surface such as this. I mean come on, they're not really supposed to.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

My first time trying out a fat bike and snow riding in Flagstaff, AZ.


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

A view I'm not likely to get again any time soon without a boat.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

No animals were harmed etc., etc.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm not entirely convinced that it was a good idea to build up that titanium frame with really light wheels and the remnants of a reasonably highspec cc race rig, for my girlfriend.


----------



## psychocross (Nov 5, 2004)

*Old School 29er in the dirt.*


----------



## psychocross (Nov 5, 2004)

*Old School 29er on the dirt of Wilder*


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*yesterday morning*

rain stop and ride on the hills over the city


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

*Summer mornings ...*

Messing around on a bike at dawn ......


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Carbon boo-boo


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

TwoNin9r said:


> Carbon boo-boo


Carbon! I see no carbon


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

When you can't decide which trail system to ride....ride 'em all!!


----------



## gnome ad (May 11, 2011)

Pull my finger


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

^ Ouch!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

gnome ad said:


> Pull my finger


Imagine the stench in the ER when that gets pulled back into place.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Yesterday.









Today.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Ridnparadise said:


> Carbon! I see no carbon


haha. yeah thankfully it's just a couple light scratches but they are shallowly unde rthe surface of the carbon i think.


----------



## gnome ad (May 11, 2011)

emu26 said:


> Imagine the stench in the ER when that gets pulled back into place.


Funny thing was the ER folks were much happier dealing with my stench than the other freaks in there.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

foggy


----------



## Shelldarb (Jan 19, 2014)

*Last night in Missouri*

Gotta love the midwest snow, nighttime snow ride, good to get outta the house.


----------



## wacobkr (Jun 4, 2013)

scrublover said:


> Yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

wacobkr said:


> Is that a bungee leash or something for your dog?


Just a simple retractable leash, nothing fancy. Riding around the neighborhood one-handed isn't really a stretch.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Dusty.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

nighttime rail trail ride!


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

TwoNin9r said:


> haha. yeah thankfully it's just a couple light scratches but they are shallowly unde rthe surface of the carbon i think.


Same thing happened to me the second day I had my EX9.8. Leaned it up against a rock to take a pick and it slipped. I was pissed.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Island20v said:


> Same thing happened to me the second day I had my EX9.8. Leaned it up against a rock to take a pick and it slipped. I was pissed.


Did you touch up the paint or anything?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

TwoNin9r said:


> Did you touch up the paint or anything?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


You could also just scratch the rest of it up, be bad ass.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Custom "brushed raw carbon" haha 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

TwoNin9r said:


> Did you touch up the paint or anything?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Now, just left it. It's a pretty unique blue an I couldn't find any sharpies or anything to cover it.


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

Island20v said:


> Now, just left it. It's a pretty unique blue an I couldn't find any sharpies or anything to cover it.


I go to the paint shop and flip through their color chips. the only thing more unique than bike paints are car paints.. I've done a few nice touch ups this way. not all people like scratches and chips on something they spents thousands on, myself included!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Hmm maybe I will. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Friday (commute) Menu

*Bus....................................................4.50
*Train..................................................6.75
*Car....................................................3.00
*Lift with collegue..................................Free
*Colnago Elegant...................................Free
*Trek Rumblefish (with added singletrack)..Free

The choice wasn't too difficult


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

cmg71 said:


> Friday (commute) Menu
> 
> * Bus.............................................................4.50
> *Train............................................................6.75
> ...


Your train is expensive ! I like your post,in my country car is expensive than a train and finally the bus , mtb is free ...now...the tax are many in this country...I hope so...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

to be honest I made the prices up


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

cmg71 said:


> to be honest I made the prices up


We'll never believe anything you say ever again 

...lol - luckily pics don't lie (mostly)


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ran in to my friend on my way home from work.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Sea mist and smoke before dawn at Glass House Rocks. On the Great South Coast Track, in New South Wales.










Warren.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

Great day on trails!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

shamrok said:


> Great day on trails!


Nice ride sir.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

Wild Wassa said:


> Sea mist and smoke before dawn at Glass House Rocks. On the Great South Coast Track, in New South Wales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome......


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah Wassa, you win the thread.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

ColdBearSpring








ColdBearSpring by 6thelement at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Staging area.


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice XJ!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

35 miles on the CX today...



SPP


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Half way through my big ride for the weekend 70km 1620m of elevation.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

not a fatbike.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Bad bike commute is still better than a good train commute......


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

Iamrockandroll13 said:


> Ran in to my friend on my way home from work.
> View attachment 868078


Looks like not only did you run into him, you knocked him clear off his bike!


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mississippi River levee ride in Louisiana.









Nice and quiet spot.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Crappy iPhone pic didn't do this justice at all:


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Today's singletrack.



SPP


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

Spotted this bald eagle overseeing the ducks & Canadian Geese below.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

FWIW... They are "Canada Geese". They are not citizens of Canada 
Cheers!


.mobile


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

This week i'm having so much fun just riding along.
No technical trails, not speeding, just pure plain old JRA.


----------



## hc720 (Aug 15, 2013)

I almost ran this little guy over.


----------



## BMF (Dec 19, 2003)

^ Beautiful kingsnake!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Great, sweet pic!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Took the pooch for a good hike around the neighborhood, shoveled the drive and walkways. It's beer time.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

scrublover said:


> Took the pooch for a good hike around the neighborhood, shoveled the drive and walkways. It's beer time.


Did you say BEARD time?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Shop time.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

nice ride today...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*today old school*

no rain ,no snow , too mud too fun


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Clear, Cold, Sunny and Snowy*


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*last week been in Tenerife*

trail in Tenerife near Vilaflor 
good climate !!!!!!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Today at Mianus...



SPP


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Her name is Rio and she dances on the sand...


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Last day of a weeks riding in Rotorua, saving the best till last, Old Chevy


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Started early & finished late on this one!!


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Smoke haze from bushfires


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

So much snow!


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

Courage.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

A couple from today, we have had the hottest summer on record then torrential rain. Enjoying the calm at 22º before we hit the 40's again.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Presidents Day trip with my wife & kid.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Sunset ride.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Test run with my home made Gopro arm down Delatite River Trail, Mt Buller Australia. Thankfully it didn't break!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Overnight backcountry adventure sunrise at Craigs Hut


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Night wear.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Like Spring today...



SPP


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Only made it 20 yards on the trail before encountering mud, but the ice is breaking up and spring is on the way!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Test run with my home made Gopro arm down Delatite River Trail, Mt Buller Australia. Thankfully it didn't break!
> 
> View attachment 871001


Splendid shot!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

first solo night ride in a few weeks...


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice Pics! Makes me wana RIDE! Never rode in the snow before?








Made it to the top! YeeeHaaa


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

007 said:


> Splendid shot!


Agreed! How did you get that action blur like that? How fast were you going?


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

The Forgotten Coast


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Island20v said:


> Agreed! How did you get that action blur like that? How fast were you going?


He wasn't going fast  his shutter was just going slow! :thumbsup:


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

You can adjust the shutter speed on a gopro? I am a camera guy and never noticed that option.


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

Follow the yellow brick road.


----------



## yakdrew (Feb 17, 2014)

After an epic day out in Cann Woods Plymouth UK


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

El Salt said:


> He wasn't going fast  his shutter was just going slow! :thumbsup:


hehe 

The section of trail is 60km/h-80km/h depending on how fast you're willing to let the bike go. It's great fun, part of a ~10km descent from a ski resort down to the valley. Guess I would've been traveling towards the lower end of that range as it was the first faster run with the pvc tubing camera bracket I'd made and wasn't sure it would all hold together.

Yeah can't adjust parameters on GoPro obviously, but the EXIF info shows that the camera used 1/30 sec. As you can see in the pic I had the wireless remote mounted on the handlebar, and triggered a few bursts with my thumb (sets of 30 pics in 3 secs) while descending.

I've always enjoyed creating traditional panning shots and thought it would be fun to try and get an OK panning GoPro selfie. It's a bit more challenging to get good blur with a wide field of view vs tele's, so all up I think it turned out well. Got a few more ideas in mind for the bracket :thumbsup:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

athalliah said:


> View attachment 871634
> 
> 
> Follow the yellow brick road.


You must have accidentally entered Lothlorien!


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Family time


----------



## googas7070 (Jan 2, 2014)

My 26'r will barely roll anymore the wheels are so small :thumbsup:


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

My bud getting his fatbike freeride on.


----------



## mercyNside (Jan 22, 2014)

Freedom. 


You can't buy skill!


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Yesterday's riders in the McDowell s.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^:thumbsup:


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

From ride yesterday. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Up on the mountaintop.










Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geraldo29 (Feb 24, 2014)

Very nice...


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

Airtime!


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

28 miles Sunday aftrenoon.


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

Shredding the single!








Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Fun drop on Barrel Trail


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

interesting part of a trail...


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Using the horse tie station for a temp bike rack:


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Insert "steed" or "Clyde" joke here. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Fx*

this is'nt me ,this is an alien or from another dimension of space and time 
but the mtbike it's my , that's the mistery


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

70 degrees and sunny here in lovely ABQ


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

This is actually from Sunday. Best ride in months! Felt amazing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Death Valley Fargo'ing


A week in Death Valley - Photo Dump by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## googas7070 (Jan 2, 2014)

*Not a single biker on the trail at 7:45 am but me!!!*

Not a single biker on the trail at 7:45 am but me!!!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

A pic of a info board telling people about the Heysen trail, now like many countries on the planet, it was populated by the indigenous people before our ancestors arrived. 
The Heysen trail runs 1200km down through the most picturesque countryside in South Australia.

Well... this one has now got some Aboriginal art on it.... in the form of the Australia Aboriginal flag


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> A pic of a info board telling people about the Heysen trail, now like many countries on the planet, it was populated by the indigenous people before our ancestors arrived.
> The Heysen trail runs 1200km down through the most picturesque countryside in South Australia.
> 
> Well... this one has now got some Aboriginal art on it.... in the form of the Australia Aboriginal flag
> ...


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I seen the writing, its was there long before the painting.

Im not reading too much into it as it was probably the work of kids after reading the graffiti.

The Indigenous flag also doesn't have a black ring around the bottom of the sun. Even I know that and i'm Irish.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Back in the Desert and back on the saddle after a 5 week work trip:thumbsup:


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Rode to go ice fishing. 
Canada eh.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

*Vintage Sunday.*

Roller Cams in the rain:


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Does a road ride count?*








52 miles of smooth dry road, in the Colorado sun.


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

Muddy-Check by Worn Treads, on Flickr

Doesn't really show the level of thick chocolatey mud I faced on straight uphill hike a bikes (had to turn around and finished on pavement, great day nonetheless, building up my wet tolerances).


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

*good ride*

Always a great ride....


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Beach ride to the mouth of the river Murray in South Australia, rode up a hill called the Bluff on the way.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ozzybmx again.

Sorry mate - awesome pic


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheers anyway bigwheels, heres another from today... I've had a few free days this week.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

I like working close to the trails makes it easy to catch a ride afterwork.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

A bit dusty and very dry, but no whining.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

After a week in Belgium its great to be home....


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Six days post knee surgery...happy to be back on the bike


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Hearing on the news about mountain lion sightings, then come across this on today's ride. It was a deer BTW.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Must be tough riding with just one leg. 



baker said:


> Six days post knee surgery...happy to be back on the bike


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Been a while since we've seen sunshine & dirt here in Western PA


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

Hobine said:


> Hearing on the news about mountain lion sightings, then come across this on today's ride. It was a deer BTW.


Start packing the SIG....just in case..


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I'd be packing it ok.... packing my trunks :eekster:


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Mid ride break; Enjoying the sun and the desert views:thumbsup: (Thursday)


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

This old saguaro was envious of the green on my 429; Unfortunately the coming rain won't help this guy:cryin: (Friday)


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Dag Nabbit said:


> Must be tough riding with just one leg.


Ha! My leg is apparently hiding due to the required post-surgery panty hose.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

^^Beautiful Pic^^

SPP


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

Top of the trail, getting ready to head back home and got caught in the rain. (This morning)










Sent from my BNTV600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

SlowPokePete said:


> ^^Beautiful Pic^^
> 
> SPP


Thank you very much!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

rain squalls over the east bay as seen from the old railroad grade fire road on mt tam...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Going a courtin'.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

scrublover said:


> Going a courtin'.


Shouldnt that be in the porn thread?


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

scrublover said:


> Going a courtin'.


I also like to live dangerously...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

Helluva climb 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

Helluva climb!








Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Solo riding in the rain


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Rough bit indeed...


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunny, a little Cold, but another great winter ride!!!


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

^ I love the hand warmers on the handlebars.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

My bike and I getting some sun and resting at 3700' after an 8 mile 2000' climb; A$$ kicking good time!:thumbsup:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Received a late night text message from some friends to ride the next day...glad that I decided to join them last minute.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

A good ol' Canadian ride on the beach.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

the ground was a little warmer than the air


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Axenflue Trail*


Axen Trail

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Indian Ocean Sunset


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

I never thought I'd say this but I'm going to miss the snow when it thaws.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

End of a fun day of trail building and riding


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Great shot! +rep


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah ^^^ AWESOME and the "bike angel" in the snow is AWESOME LOL !! Pics are AWESOME...what a AWESOME day ....SLAP ok ok too much coffee...again


----------



## Tricker Joe (Dec 17, 2010)

Padyakero Paparazzi


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Canada eh.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Please obey park rule #1.


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

Arizona Sunset - I need to carry a better camera.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Canada eh!


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

Beautiful morning to ride to work.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

cmg71 said:


>


Thumper?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

TwoNin9r said:


> Thumper?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Trek Rumblefish,


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the night sky over san francisco glows red...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Squeezing in a quick after work ride on the back yard trails before dark.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Last night's CX ride...can't believe how freakin' cold it still is.



SPP


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice to catch a ride after work with friends.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Had to cut the ride short due to At-At's returning early from patrol. :madman: Annoying as hell. 

They really don't care WHAT's in their way. Safest to head home.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

nothing like starting a Friday morning with some trails :thumbsup:, sets you up for the day (two pics, sue me )


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Ska said:


> Had to cut the ride short due to At-At's returning early from patrol. :madman: Annoying as hell.
> 
> They really don't care WHAT's in their way. Safest to head home.


Won't let me give you any more rep so quoting this for awesomeness!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

At-at? 

Like star wars? 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

chuckeieio said:


> Won't let me give you any more rep so quoting this for awesomeness!


HAHA

Cheers. Glad you liked it. :thumbsup:


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

Murrys' Angry Man pale ale - best post-ride amber yet.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

MMMMMMmmmmmmBeeeeeerr looks yummy


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

on the trails with my 11yr old daughter


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

cherry he said:


> so cool, so handsome!


Such beard


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

Taking a break. (26.1 miles this morning!)


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

Ska said:


> Had to cut the ride short due to At-At's returning early from patrol. :madman: Annoying as hell.
> 
> They really don't care WHAT's in their way. Safest to head home.


This is awesome.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

First real solo ride of the year.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Appalachian Trail, so tired.









114clicks by 6thelement at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Cold and wet....at least the snows gone may be a month before the trails dry out enough to ride though


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i love stopping to look out over marin...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*this morning*

green field and sunny


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

shekky said:


> i love stopping to look out over marin...


Beautiful!

What's wrapped around your top tube?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Post ride at Santa Cruz West Cliff Beach


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

Last descend at a local trail in Socal


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

bsieb said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> What's wrapped around your top tube?


cord for my light.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

40 + miles on the CX bike today.

Ice fisherman on the Amawalk Reservoir...



SPP


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Tomahawk3Niner said:


> This is awesome.


haha

Cheers. :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Flinders Ranges in South Australia, the very rare and endangered Yellow-Footed Rock-Wallaby.

Awesome looking creatures !


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice shot, Ozzy!

Can't quite see the best line (or the trail) though....

SPP


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheers SPP, Only realised after i posted it that it was meant to go on the http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-o...have-seen-trail-post-your-pics-439526-26.html thread.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

A quick Birthday ride in the sun.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

6thElement said:


> Appalachian Trail, so tired.
> 
> 114clicks by 6thelement at Garmin Connect - Details


I was under the impression that the AT was off limits to bikes?


----------



## Madman43 (Nov 24, 2013)

*I am not whinning!*


----------



## Ready805 (Oct 3, 2012)

That's nice!


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks like spring is just around the corner. This is going to be messy!


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you Daylight Savings Time for the first after work ride of the year!


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

The bike came home clean...first mud free ride in way too long!


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

Just J said:


> A quick Birthday ride in the sun.


Great pic


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

RIVER29 said:


> Thank you Daylight Savings Time for the first after work ride of the year!


Nice!


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Loving having this right next to my kids' school


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Tomahawk3Niner said:


> Great pic


Thank you!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Mojo HDR Stoke


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Mixing beer at the beach after Santa
Cruz redwood forest ride.


----------



## rigid9 (Oct 19, 2013)

Cell phone pic from my Sunday morning ride. Still fairly new to this but I'm addicted!


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Spring is coming!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Summer attire selfie today...



SPP


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Early morning light


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^good eye, lovely light!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Good to be back on dirt...or in this case, pine needles.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*signal*

The Sign of the old boot


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

Riding in Texas.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

RIVER29 said:


> Thank you Daylight Savings Time for the first after work ride of the year!


Nice! Same here. It feels so good to ride after work and unwind.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Not bad for a spin right in the middle of town.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

RIVER29 said:


> Thank you Daylight Savings Time for the first after work ride of the year!


Nice! Coyote/Dakota comb meal is a great ride!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Reward!!Just for geting 25mil in Before the weekend!!! I'm too good to Me! Naaaaaa MMMBeeeer


----------



## mercyNside (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*ride after work*

this afternoon


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Dumb Ass Ouch!*

At the very end of the trail (Carbon Cyn) going too fast slipped on the sand... uggh!






:madmax:


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

Good form at Red Hill AM trail by our token Kiwi... 









Sent from my HTC 8X using Tapatalk


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*Sycamore Canyon - March 2014*

The area NW of Los Angeles is having a hard time recovering from last years fire with little rain falling this winter. Temps were warm this past weekend Sunday March 9, 2014.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Excellent photo!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

The sun set on me tonight...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

RIVER29 said:


> The sun set on me tonight...


Same thing happened to me in the same spot Monday. Nice pic.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Same thing happened to me in the same spot Monday. Nice pic.


I rode it 'cause I heard it was "Hero Dirt" conditions from a post of yours, I wasn't sure what that was but assumed it was good... it was!


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Looking like this might finally be the last week or two of winter


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

RIVER29 said:


> The sun set on me tonight...


I had a similar view a little further south but was having too much fun to stop for a pic...


----------



## wARmachine15 (Jul 14, 2012)

The Flatirons of Boulder, CO the background.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dr Wankel said:


> I had a similar view a little further south but was having too much fun to stop for a pic...


That's why you should always ride with someone a little slower than you... almost all my pictures are taken waiting for someone to catch up.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

43 miles on the CX today included some local dirt roads...



SPP


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

^ Same. Got some CX off road in.


----------



## cdean1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Fun afternoon at Barnum Bike Park Denver


----------



## Lpcunity (Jun 23, 2010)

*Young Blood*

Getting my Nephew hooked.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

D'awww

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

Early morning in the Tortolitas.


----------



## spruceboy (Feb 18, 2008)

Spring..


ZZZZ0536 by spruc3boy, on Flickr


----------



## s-wooooooo (Apr 7, 2008)

Top of the world.


----------



## mercyNside (Jan 22, 2014)

View.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Tight squeeze through a tree.


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

*Brown's Ranch, Maverick Trail, Balancing Rock, 3h, 17.5mi romp with the Dawg*


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Riding "Your Mom" in Las Vegas (yes, thats the real trail name)


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Saddle shakedown, think i might have found my 6 hour + saddle....


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

My son working on his suffering skills :thumbsup:


Imnaha River Overnighter


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

Tight.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Ice ice baby!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Saint Paddy's mountain bike date


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

*First decent ride in months...*

Rode in the morning them had lunch and rode again with the wife in the afternoon.


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Mtn-Rider said:


> Tight squeeze through a tree.


is that the Mescal Trail in Sedona? I just returned from 4 days of riding there.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

A lazy, smoky atmosphere dawdle ... across the horse paddocks on the Bicentennial National Trail, in the Murrumbidgee River Valley to the Northern Australian Alps.










Warren.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

okie_calvin said:


> is that the Mescal Trail in Sedona? I just returned from 4 days of riding there.


It's near the end of Hangover Trail, where it comes out onto Munds Wagon.


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Mtn-Rider said:


> It's near the end of Hangover Trail, where it comes out onto Munds Wagon.


Gotcha; here's one from Submarine Rock, we went on to Chicken Point. Lots of tourists there but a fun first ride in town nonetheless.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Finally found some dry singletrack!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

jeffw-13 said:


> Finally found some dry singletrack!
> 
> View attachment 877914


Satori?

Posted via mobile


----------



## mb_ (Jun 5, 2006)

Weeeeeee!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

That looks awesome!!! 

Posted via mobile


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

I pass this palace (built in the mid 1700's as a "hunting lodge") on my bike commute.

*Schloss Solitude*:


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

TwoNin9r said:


> Satori?
> 
> Posted via mobile


Yes


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

mb_ said:


> Weeeeeee!


Your picture looks to be aptly captioned, 

A big thaw with a lot of rain followed by a flash freeze made for crusty snow and glare ice on the ponds. Ideal conditions for Schwalbe Ice Spikers.


----------



## mb_ (Jun 5, 2006)

Looking fwd to trying this one when complete...


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

That looks intense! I need to find a bike park around here.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

W. H. O. A. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*selfie in mtb*

this afternoon


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Crunchy snow, bluebird skies, fun ride!


----------



## bongski (Dec 8, 2011)

mmm beer.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Spring is here.


----------



## bsrhoad (Mar 21, 2014)

*Loven the snow!*


----------



## bsrhoad (Mar 21, 2014)

*A Cross on every Summit*


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Biking in Italy*

see the colors near singletrack at 5 p.m.


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

Bolinas Ridge by Worn Treads, on Flickr

Get to the top!


----------



## koudja (Feb 25, 2007)

finding that happy place again.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

Borrowed from BetterRide&#8230; modified to reflect my particular biking passion!


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

First ride on the new ride.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Selfie Saturday!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

well not my ride, but part of my boy's first race this year (photo is from practice), he's 8 yrs old


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ wow, that looks tough!


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

Beautiful morning in the desert.


----------



## L8APXR (Mar 9, 2014)

Went riding "Improper" in NW Houston this morning with my 10yo son.


----------



## bongski (Dec 8, 2011)

It's beautiful out here.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Before 









After 









Posted via mobile


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

taking the long way home from work.


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

Whoosh


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

I heard it was selfie Saturday


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

Maurizio said:


> see the colors near singletrack at 5 p.m.


Beautiful. Similar to Israel this time of year.


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Too much bike lol.

Posted via mobile


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

A German WWII pill box in an overwatch position near the River Enz, Germany:


----------



## Dphoward (Jul 29, 2013)

these look great!


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*with some friends on the rocks*

the bike is a Canyon Strive and the spot is for this bike


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Mostly still this.









With just a touch of this.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Flowers in the desert.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Been a while => felt good to be back.



SPP


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Great ride on the new slacker headset.


----------



## mercyNside (Jan 22, 2014)

yup!


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Why I like to have a helmet light on night rides.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Spring sprung in this spring!!! So excited to me able to ride more.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

The trail goes through there...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

huffster said:


> The trail goes through there...
> 
> View attachment 880128


Creepy.
What is that tunnel under? Railroad?, Highway? Because that gradient looks shallow enough to climb over on a bike.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry, but 4 days hanging out in Death Valley gets 2 pics!! :thumbsup:

Ghost Rider in Rhyolite, NV


The surreal landscape of 20 Mule Team Canyon


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

freeskier46 said:


> Sorry, but 4 days hanging out in Death Valley gets 2 pics!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Ghost Rider in Rhyolite, NV
> 
> ...


First pic is eerie! Would love to yet out there with my dslr!

Posted via mobile


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Haven't post here much so you get two.

Upstate NY "spring"


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hutch3637 said:


> Haven't post here much so you get two.
> 
> Upstate NY "spring"


Well at least you have the ground showing. Here in VT we still have at least a foot of snow.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

huffster said:


> The trail goes through there...
> 
> View attachment 880128


Interesting your tunnels are clean, ours are covered head to toe with graffiti


----------



## Gromov (Sep 11, 2013)

Getting close to Spaghetti trails in Baku, Azerbaijan

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## spruceboy (Feb 18, 2008)

*Spring..*

Spring..


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Did a road trip to the next state as a reccy for an upcoming race, visited Redesdale, Wombat, You Yangs and Forrest in Victoria, Australia.... unmistakably the rock at the You Yangs.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

*High over Zurich by Albis Pass*









On a ride by Albis Pass over Zurich... too cloudy to see much but a really cool ride. Almost 1000 vertical meters in just over 30 km. My singlespeedy legs hurt today.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

one of those Fridays when you just have to leave work early.................


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

A few desert miles of no whining.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

The server said the system transfer was going to take 3 hours.
It practically told me to go ride!


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

...


----------



## aphex350 (Jun 4, 2012)

SlowPokePete said:


> SPP


Haha, I knew I recognized that vantage point. Check out the waterfall when it gets warmer if you haven't yet been.







New York to Colorado; my last "ride".


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

"I tell ya, it was a jungle out there, terrible, terrible!"


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

The bike lineup from our group ride at Stromlo, Canberra...










Sent from my HTC 8X using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Posted via mobile


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Creepy.
> What is that tunnel under? Railroad?, Highway? Because that gradient looks shallow enough to climb over on a bike.


The trail is at Fredericksburg Quarry in Fredericksburg, VA. I was visiting on my way between NC and NY.

This goes under I-95. The gradient is actually steeper than the picture indicates and of course, you have 6 lanes of speeding vehicles. It was a little creepy at first as you couldn't really see anything but "the light at the end of the tunnel". Once I made it out the other side "creepy" became "cool".


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

wet day in marin...


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

Food break.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

out with my 11yr old daughter, dont know why but something about the pink socks amuses me


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

*short but funny ride yesterday...*


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Great ride! The trails around here are finally snow free!


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Awesome crossing!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lots of good folks out on the trails at Hall Ranch.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

70 degrees on BlueSky in Fort Collins today.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Albuquerque, DH season is right around the corner!


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

Pure Joy


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Springtime is gravel time until the dirt dries out.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## mb_ (Jun 5, 2006)

Monday's are for recovery...


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks firefighters!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Awesome trail at Arcadia Management Area in RI. It just started to rain as this shot was taken.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Rear view


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, one line.


----------



## rigid9 (Oct 19, 2013)

Earned the bench this time... The burning legs!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

There's not much dry trail around here, but we found some (in a snow squall).


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Great solo ride before work.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice lunch ride yesterday.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Great 13mile lunch ride today.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Way better than yard work.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

^ indeed. Lunch laps beat staring at the monitor!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Two days back to back must mean spring is finally here.


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

Washington is beautiful.


----------



## WarbyD (Jan 14, 2014)

Moist! First time riding in light rain, amazed how much more grip there is with a little bit of water on the trails..

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Spring riding in full swing.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

No ride yet, but a nice hike at least.


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Im proud that I was able to install my new cranks and BB myself.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Two days back to back must mean spring is finally here.
> View attachment 881877


That is a tough section of trail, have you cleared that?


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

JSumner13 said:


> Awesome trail at Arcadia Management Area in RI. It just started to rain as this shot was taken.


Your picture makes me want to go there. So, on my list it goes...Arcadia Management Area. Thanks!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Busted out the FS 26'er to go play on the "obstacles". I've been favoring the HT 29'er. Fun change of pace! :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Part of me really wants to like... borrow a super light full suspension ~140mm 26er (haven't ridden on small wheels in years) just to see if maybe i'm missing something. though at my size (6'3") a 650b will probably feel like most poeple feel on a 26er. so that's an option.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

huffster said:


> Your picture makes me want to go there. So, on my list it goes...Arcadia Management Area. Thanks!


If your ever in the area send me a message. I'd be happy to give you a tour!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

JSumner13 said:


> If your ever in the area send me a message. I'd be happy to give you a tour!


This got me SOOOO HYPED! there's an Arcadia about 2 hours north of me in... Florida  nothing like this exists in my state. i need to MOVE!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

RIVER29 said:


> That is a tough section of trail, have you cleared that?


Nope. I can get both wheels down onto the flat area below the slab and step, but can't get turned around and aimed at the lower stair approach. I dismount and set the bike up for the lower stairs and roll them. Gotta work on my trials hopping to get turned around.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Moab in March*


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mountain Bikin'! F*** yeah! My fluids match my hubs!


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

Waterfall Strada Bassa Leventina

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## andry (Apr 4, 2014)

on amazon.com

1. Schwinn Protocol 1.0 Men's Dual-Suspension Mountain Bike (26-Inch Wheels)
2. GMC Topkick Dual Suspension Mountain Bike
3. Diamondback Bicycles 2014 Recoil Full Suspension Mountain Bike with 29-Inch Wheels

very nice . . .


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Kyle509 said:


> Spring riding in full swing.


Cool pic! How'd you get the angle?

.mobile


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Melrose in South Australia.... a gem in the outback.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Got one in after work yesterday


----------



## bobinitacnh (Oct 1, 2011)

An afternoon ride with the little brother.


----------



## Ready805 (Oct 3, 2012)

Attach=config]882615[/attach]


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Geek said:


> Cool pic! How'd you get the angle?


Looks like a gopro pic.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Last night after work









.mobile


----------



## Madman43 (Nov 24, 2013)

matches well!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Selfie from this morning's ride. Middle age guy on a 17 year old bike.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> Selfie from this morning's ride. Middle age guy on a 17 year old bike.
> View attachment 882885


Man after my own heart.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Spring is really here!


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

These kinda trails...


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

My first time riding in Japan.



Edit: I know I'm cheating, but it looks like someone took a better version of this:


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Riding a old trail again


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

one of the many reasons i like late starts on beautiful bay area days is the sunset...


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Part of the Core loop at Fox Creek, South Australia. The trail is called "The Green Smoothie", then climb back up on "Middle Earth"... awesome !!!


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

ozzybmx said:


> Part of the Core loop at Fox Creek, South Australia. The trail is called "The Green Smoothie", then climb back up on "Middle Earth"... awesome !!!


Gorgeous.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Spring-green hills and cows.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Awesome shot my buddy got of me this weekend:


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Island20v said:


> Awesome shot my buddy got of me this weekend:


Camelback and a bottle? Someone is le thirsty. Lol awesome shot though.

Posted via mobile


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

TwoNin9r said:


> Camelback and a bottle? Someone is le thirsty. Lol awesome shot though.
> 
> Posted via mobile


Yeah it was a longer ride. Got up into the mid 80's for the first time this year. Didn't help that I was riding with a mild hangover either.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Haha Alka seltzer Camelback! 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*a couple hours ago*

uphill in a gravel road , some hills near where I work , x-country trail


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

On the Bicentennial National Trail yesterday on Little Black Mountain ... I saw the biggest Eastern Grey male, that I've ever seen. Not a timid Skippy.










Warren.


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

My buddy's first ride and my first ride of the season.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

6 Hours of Warrior Creek.
Very grateful I did it as a duo.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

The only thing better than hitting the trails

is finding out the love of your life shares the same passion 



ok... passion*S*


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

The whipping wind didn't stop me from enjoying the mountains.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Good eatin'!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Little riders.


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Hey Ozzy I will be there Frideday! cant wait, it will be my first time off road for 6 weeks after a crash and stuffed shoulder.


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

TwoNin9r said:


> The only thing better than hitting the trails
> 
> is finding out the love of your life shares the same passion


I know what you're talking about.

Her bike and Jeep. :cornut:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

moofish said:


> Hey Ozzy I will be there Frideday! cant wait, it will be my first time off road for 6 weeks after a crash and stuffed shoulder.


Its awesome up there, i dont get up as much as i would like these days. Keep the rubba side down.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Tyler21 said:


> I know what you're talking about.
> 
> Her bike and Jeep. :cornut:


Haha jinx!

Posted via mobile


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

*Riding in the rain*

Well, at least my wife didn't tell me to go here... I found it on my own. As it turns out, it's about 3 km from our house.
















It was raining and I was out getting in a bit of Highland 550 'rain' practice.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

TwoNin9r said:


> Haha Alka seltzer Camelback!
> 
> Posted via mobile


It does the body good.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Too nice to work this afternoon.


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

My first XC race.


----------



## rocketfuel (Jun 16, 2004)

It was +1 centigrade and raining, 6 am. Ready for 30 km gravelroad and foot path.

We always have breakfast at the local bakery after.

It's Le Peloton, Wednesdays.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

cerrogordo said:


> My first XC race.
> 
> View attachment 883787


According to this forum. That is not xc, your wheels are off the ground 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*one picture*

selfie mania


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

A little rattle friend on the trails.. too bad I couldn't stop to take pics of the pack of Coyotes on the way down :thumbsup:


----------



## BDKeg (May 19, 2011)

no singletrack for at least another month, but going to the desert in a week! Still feels good to roll on two wheels again after this winter.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Hurray for Spring!



SPP


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

BDKeg said:


> no singletrack for at least another month, but going to the desert in a week! Still feels good to roll on two wheels again after this winter.
> 
> View attachment 884098


Amen to that....


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

SlowPokePete said:


> Hurray for Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> SPP


Stop teasing....LOL


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Sunny


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

It doesn't get any better than catching an after-work ride with my wife and best friend.


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

*First dirt of the year....*

First dirt of the year....


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Found this bird watching area tucked in the woods along a creek. Stopped for a bite and a little God time. It was a good day.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Riding the rock gardens of Wawayanda SP (and finally in shorts again!)


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

77 degrees and sunny in northern Colorado today!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*all in blue*

Bike blue and shoes


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

A few last rides.

The first fog of Autumn, the Karma Grasslands, NW ACT.










Sunrise, Shepherds Bluff, Murrumbidgee River Corridor, NW ACT.










The second fog of Autumn. Under the grid in the NW of the ACT.










The southerly is up, Eurobodalla Shire, NSW South Coast.










Warren.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Left work early to enjoy the nice weather and some singletrack.


----------



## maximoff (May 22, 2013)

I would like to share with the pics of today's ride. Szczyrk (Poland) is really great place as mountain biking is considered.


----------



## elborikua (Mar 14, 2014)

What a great life...


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Each day gone by weak ice just keeps on getting weaker. Good thing I rode today and not tomorrow!


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful day to be alive!


----------



## Soulforce Cycling (Mar 25, 2014)

Yesterday was a beautiful Rocky Mountain day: perfect for testing a new bike outside Boulder.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Soulforce Cycling said:


> Yesterday was a beautiful Rocky Mountain day: perfect for testing a new bike outside Boulder.


Marshall Mesa?


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Explored 21 miles of trails in a beautiful spot on the Colorado/Wyoming border... can't believe it took me this long to ride there!


----------



## Soulforce Cycling (Mar 25, 2014)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Marshall Mesa?


Yep!


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Heavy rain early turned this bridge into a small waterfall


----------



## howiethepuck (Feb 20, 2014)

Devil's Backbone?


----------



## howiethepuck (Feb 20, 2014)

Let me try again



howiethepuck said:


> Devil's Backbone?





sooshee said:


> 77 degrees and sunny in northern Colorado today!
> View attachment 884703


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Spring has sprung *

Spring is so green


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

Rode away, but 6 weeks off the wheels :-( . Not complaining, it's only 6 weeks


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

sooshee said:


> Explored 21 miles of trails in a beautiful spot on the Colorado/Wyoming border... can't believe it took me this long to ride there!


Beautiful picture!


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

rinseflow said:


> Each day gone by weak ice just keeps on getting weaker. Good thing I rode today and not tomorrow!


VERY cool pic!


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

I missed Spring.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Looked a lot nicer in person


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*cross country racers keep on*

race day


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

howiethepuck said:


> Let me try again


Close... Blue Sky


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Bearclaw Poppy Trail - St. George, UT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Saw this guy.


----------



## mint355 (Mar 9, 2012)

Fresh single track!!!!


----------



## JasonC71 (Sep 24, 2013)

He cleared features he never had before.......


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Aug 5, 2011)

Scottsdale's McDowell Sonoran Preserve


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Need to enjoy these weekends before it gets to 110°


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Surf in the morning, sand in the arvo


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Soulforce Cycling said:


> Yep!


Thought so. I was riding MM Friday afternoon.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Big snake.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Please tell me you used a zoom for that shot! Great shot but he is ready to jump at you.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

OG's climbing a hill somewhere in Idaho

Joseph Plains Spring Loop Ride by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## jujodo (Oct 25, 2012)

I stopped for this guy, on my sunday ride. Yes, Florida.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

yep time to find a new trail


----------



## bongski (Dec 8, 2011)

Artsy fartsy with my Iphone.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Bunny hop him!



jujodo said:


> I stopped for this guy, on my sunday ride. Yes, Florida.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Enjoyed this trail so much last weekend I decided to go back and give it a bit of a tidy up!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

jujodo said:


> I stopped for this guy, on my sunday ride. Yes, Florida.


Lol North I'm assuming? I can't seem to find any dirt road down here in broward for cardio purposes.

Posted via mobile


----------



## jujodo (Oct 25, 2012)

TwoNin9r said:


> Lol North I'm assuming? I can't seem to find any dirt road down here in broward for cardio purposes.
> 
> Posted via mobile


It is actually in Broward County. Part of the levy system that crisscrosses the evergaldes.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Big Country riding on the AZT.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Beside the ranges ... on the Bicentennial National Trail, in the NW of the Australian Capital Territory.










Warren.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Fire road section of our ride but I still think it's a pretty cool shot!


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

jujodo said:


> I stopped for this guy, on my sunday ride. Yes, Florida.


Nice gator. 
hey jujodo, where is this trail at?


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

Spring is here in Dallas, TX!


----------



## adhed (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi! I'm new here  In Poland we have also beautiful mountains


----------



## AZmike (Jul 1, 2010)

Dag Nabbit said:


> Big Country riding on the AZT.


Which passage of the AzT is that?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Swinter...learning to point and shoot with the Heckler


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

AZmike said:


> Which passage of the AzT is that?


Tortilla Mountains, Passage #15, Freeman Rd to the Gila River. This is a pic of us descending Ripsey.


----------



## z400jt (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I was enjoying the perfect post work ride when I then got attacked by a very angry grouse!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

22.7kms, 8.5hrs, 2 crashes, 49 fallen trees cut and moved.


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

spring in the springs... new bike, gonna be a helluva summer


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Blue today*

There is a pleasure in the pathless woods... _(Byron)_


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

80 degrees... I had to do an extra lap


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Didn't get far


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

What beats riding bikes?........NOTHING! (Diamond Hill, Cumberland, Rhode Island)


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

_I have prayed for America, I was made for America
Her shining dream plays in my mind

_
J.B.


----------



## XRayPunk (Apr 5, 2010)

Had to head south to find some dry dirt.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

A road ride with my little fella near the Italian border, 13.8km and 589 elevation metres,










with a little bit of trail thrown in


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Cobretti said:


> _I have prayed for America, I was made for America
> Her shining dream plays in my mind
> 
> _
> J.B.


For years there was a huge rock painted like that near where I live. We used to party there when I was a kid. "Blue Rock" was destroyed when this train carrying ethanol derailed and exploded.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Cheers to fast bikes


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

jeffw-13 said:


> For years there was a huge rock painted like that near where I live. We used to party there when I was a kid. "Blue Rock" was destroyed when this train carrying ethanol derailed and exploded.


Wow, that's nasty. This rock was in someone's front yard. Most of the neighborhood got bought out for a big development that never happened. Now some of the houses are lived in and some abandoned.


----------



## HugeCow (Apr 14, 2014)

Muddy!


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Grande Ronde Gravel Grinding............
Joseph Creek Ride Spring 2014 by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

paying homage to the sea at the end of the day...


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SS Rigid => Blue Mountain => Pedal Bite => Beer



SPP


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*happy Easter all mtbikers*

sunny day perfect for cycling


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Cobretti said:


> _I have prayed for America, I was made for America
> Her shining dream plays in my mind
> 
> _
> ...


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

After a day of shulttling up in Seongnamsi


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Super hard ice storm around mexico city mountains in april make trails look like this, not good for riding,thank god we don't have snow season here.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Beautiful Easter morning ride


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Your Entry Level MTB (Pics and Upgrades)*

Happy 4/20! Drugs er bad mmmkay










Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## granite_One (Dec 25, 2012)

Stickers make bikes go faster. its science.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Sunday outing above Hells Canyon.......

Sunday Outing by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Gorgeous Sunday


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Watchin' and wonderin'...


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Thanks, it's at one of the entrances to a small, crappy atv trail in Montville, Ct. It's close anyway.
Great D.H. pic, miss that place. What camera do you have?



JSumner13 said:


> Cobretti said:
> 
> 
> > _I have prayed for America, I was made for America
> ...


----------



## HugeCow (Apr 14, 2014)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Watchin' and wonderin'...


So that photo is pretty much epic, absolutely awesome


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

HugeCow said:


> So that photo is pretty much epic, absolutely awesome


Thanks. I kept watching the clouds, wondering if/when it was going to dump.


----------



## HugeCow (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah getting rained on sucks 90% of the time, but good call on the photo the contrast/focus/exposure is awesome


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

They've come for our trails!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Quickie after Easter dinner


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Someone's been doing saw work at one of the local spots, much appreciated.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good Morning! Mountain bikin' time!


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Caught this little dude creepin on me yesterday...


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

Flat but not smooth


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Just taking a look around.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

So glad to be back in Colorado!!!!


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

*Mud slides*


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Beautiful evening ride with my wife follow by dinner.....nice! (Arcadia Management Area, RI)


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Great ride!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Cobretti said:


> Someone's been doing saw work at one of the local spots, much appreciated.


Burlingame!


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

Lil urban riding around Austin Saturday.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Putting in a new line after the fires.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

spring. finally.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Been pushing my limits lately, time to dig out the armor...


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Mountain grades indeed.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

What's better than a morning ride when you are feeling great on the climbs?


----------



## climbingcragrat (Mar 13, 2009)

Rhttps://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/04/23/uhuvyzu4.jpg[/IMG
Queen's View Perthshire


----------



## Bathwater (Dec 25, 2013)

climbingcragrat said:


> r
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fify


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

*Riding around the yard with my dog.*


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

*Not many ride this one,,*

View attachment 887900


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Will my fat bike float across this?*


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Chunk big enough to prop my bike using the pedal.


----------



## Ron (Jan 13, 2004)

up or down?


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Absolutely love that photo. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

420 Easter Mudfest 20km ride


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Night rides ftw


----------



## dworley505 (Apr 25, 2011)

Slayin the forest


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

It looks like a wasteland after the fires, but the trail clean up pretty good.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Springtime Sunrise Services*

View from White Ranch Open Space Park - Golden, CO







]

****


----------



## Bathwater (Dec 25, 2013)

Ron said:


> up or down?


Is this how they ride in Australia?


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

new bike, new confidence


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Ron said:


> up or down?


Trippy photo but I like the perspective.


----------



## jj011185 (Apr 25, 2014)

No pics, but can my video count?


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

About half way through my commute this morning.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

AFter Work Ride was AWESOME!!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> View attachment 888324
> 
> 
> AFter Work Ride was AWESOME!!!


Hey Burt4x4 where is that trail? that looks awesome saw your other pics on the Beginner's corner.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

is that HI ? @ jj01185


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

It is in Pleasanton Califorina and called Pleasanton Ridge Trail. Great Ride! Not huge technical but awesome Up Up Up..around around..then Down down down  My hands hurt at the end from all the braking  (lungs hurt in the beging with all the climbing) !!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I thought it was CA looks a bit similar to some trails in my area - One day I'll make it up North and keep that in mind. That's my kind of trail at this stage in my MTB adventrues. Thx for the reply!


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Beautiful day for a little hooky from work.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Ron said:


> up or down?


Outstanding use of the treeline and trail to draw the eye into the illusion.
Bravo!


----------



## Ron (Jan 13, 2004)

Flat Creek Ranch Texas


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

One of my favorite rides in Utah! Little Cottonwood Canyon Trail.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Slow, technical, rocky, a bit soft and really exploiting my lack of fitness.


----------



## Whitewater (Nov 17, 2012)

This is the result of my last ride which occurred on St. Patricks day.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yikes!!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

...love spring in Moab!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't often cycle on the road but when I do, I go mountain biking.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*little bridge in the appennine trail*

after a funny singletrack and before a difficult ascent in a gravel road


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

Tried to check out Noble Canyon..









Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Solitude and happiness.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i have no words for this...


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

There's always a challenge, this time riding in the opposite direction.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Top of the clouds !!!

1588m climb to the top of Mt Buffalo in Vic, Australia. Bike Ride Profile | Mt Buffalo - The Climb to The Horn !!! That tightened the legs... near Porepunkah | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

^ Amazing Moab shot!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Post ride earnings! What a great ride!!!


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Near perfect day for a ride.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Urban oasis, blue bells in bloom.









(tapa)


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Just two brown seats........

Lapwai Ride by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

How can you not ride a feature called the 'Filthyfrother'! (It's the roll down on the right behind the tree)


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Great day to ride the keg. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

One wheel, two wheels, no wheels, just get outside!


----------



## HugeCow (Apr 14, 2014)

Doug_ID said:


> Just two brown seats........
> 
> Lapwai Ride by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


So that's pretty flippin' awesome


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Great road and gravel ride today.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

eyes on, lovin the ride!


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

digitalhippie13 said:


> eyes on, lovin the ride!
> 
> View attachment 889317


There are some really great pics in this thread, but I am going to give the thumbs-up to this one. I remember responding to a MTB magazine questionnaire asking how they could improve the mag. I replied that while the (small number of) girls in pics were always smiling, the guys always looked seriously constipated. Since then pics of happy faces on men riding have been just as limited.

Yippee for a pic of a bloke having fun:thumbsup:


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> Top of the clouds !!!
> 
> 1588m climb to the top of Mt Buffalo in Vic, Australia. Bike Ride Profile | Mt Buffalo - The Climb to The Horn !!! That tightened the legs... near Porepunkah | Times and Records | Strava


Very nice oz, wtf are those skinny tires I see?


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

They look like 2.1 RaRa to me. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Bit of new single-track at Huntington State Park delivered by the New England Mt. Bike Association... Just put a berm on it!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Miles of solitude.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Dawn Patrol


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

IbmkidIII out of place, yet still in his element.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

After work gravity party....


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

vice grips said:


> Very nice oz, wtf are those skinny tires I see?


I had a race called the Wombat 100 on the way over, its a case of "run what ya brung" 



TwoNin9r said:


> They look like 2.1 RaRa to me.


Close, 2.25/2.4 RR's.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

SingleSpeed European Championships in Castlewellan, Ireland. I LOVE my new Edelbikes 29+!


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

The light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Race SS Cat 2 on Sunday at Blue Mountain, got 4th place.



SPP


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

If only I had a Go Pro.

Sent from my DROID RAZR M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

CommuterBoy said:


> Dawn Patrol
> 
> View attachment 889419


Great shot. I know these are taken with a chesty gopro but is it an image or a capture in video? I have a similar trail through leaves and grass in mind that I want to give this a try with.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

No trailwork needed here. Casner Mtn / Sedona.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Island20v said:


> Great shot. I know these are taken with a chesty gopro but is it an image or a capture in video? I have a similar trail through leaves and grass in mind that I want to give this a try with.


Thanks! It's a GoPro on a chesty on timelapse photo mode, not a video screen grab. I usually set it to take a picture every 1 or 2 seconds, and then throw away the 1232 photos that don't look like this one. The motion blur thing is really a matter of lighting...That was on the way to work at 6:30am, and when the light is just right, you get a cool motion blur without everything being too dark, and without everything being too sharp from more light. Sunrise or twilight for the best motion blur shots from the GoPro.

Tuesday Morning Garbage Truck Hopscotch:


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

^^Ur crazy..autos and bikes don't mix well!! Be careful, pavement bad dirt good mmmmK :thumbsup:

Awesome pics BTW


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Watchin' and wonderin'...


Mayhoffer-Singletree trail?


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Magical evening post work ride. The climb was brutal but this was worth it.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

At the very top. The only flat bit of the ride.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

*What drop?*

What drop?








Oh this drop! Fork fully extended.








Touch down! Fork tops out with a noticeable thunk on the video.








No matter how many times I look at the video I would not notice the drop there until I hit it.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

looking southwest over my bars into tennessee valley in the marin headlands on a new moon night...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*good trail*

some crunck before and funny singletrack into the wood


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

A great little trail in a larger network of trails.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Nothing like a 6am ride...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

freeskier46 said:


> No trailwork needed here. Casner Mtn / Sedona.


We rode a section like that on a trail that for the life of me I cannot remember the name of...maybe Aerie? Do you know the name of that trail the picture is taken from by chance?


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

A before, and after, I came apart at the seams. :thumbsup:

Small writeup down in the Passion forum if interested. 

Hey, I finished........on my fat bike......and had fun. That's all that matters this time around. 

Mission accomplished.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

LOL ^^ Alteast you're not walking like the dude behind you!! Looks like fun!!


----------



## eb5 (Jun 30, 2010)

Lunch time descend


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

log hoppin' on Tussey Mountain Trail.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Woo hoo!


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Demo ride on the Devinci Troy was a total blast.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

jeffw-13 said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> View attachment 890161


That reminds me of the trails at Pine Hill Park in Rutland, VT. I can't wait for the mud to dry up so I can again ride there.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

My little race team,
they are too young for "official club training", so l have organised to take them every Friday "unofficially", all participate in the EKZ Cup (Switzerland) and all are aged 7-9 yrs old.










every Friday we do ~20kms.


----------



## Ron (Jan 13, 2004)

Magic Carpet found in a fallen barn: brushy creek trail


----------



## Black Dynamite (Apr 8, 2014)

*First ride.*

First ride, new bike, standing back to the truck


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Long climb out of the Snake River Canyon........

Saturday Gravel Grinding by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

*"Spring?"*


----------



## Fab' (Aug 30, 2004)

Bad day....









Fab'


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Great ride...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)

Sent from my SCH-I930 using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ridnparadise said:


> There are some really great pics in this thread, but I am going to give the thumbs-up to this one. I remember responding to a MTB magazine questionnaire asking how they could improve the mag. I replied that while the (small number of) girls in pics were always smiling, the guys always looked seriously constipated. Since then pics of happy faces on men riding have been just as limited.
> 
> Yippee for a pic of a bloke having fun:thumbsup:


thanks!


----------



## Bathwater (Dec 25, 2013)

Fab' said:


> Bad day....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, Thomson's going real crazy with their setback seatposts these days.


----------



## Dean Learner (Feb 8, 2012)

Soon


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Yes, we rode through it!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Fab' said:


> Bad day....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could have been so much worse.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Junction Cabin, Hobart









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

Taking a breath after a 33% wall.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

I do believe they are right.


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

beautiful day in the desert!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the secret trail to wild-turkey town...


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Fun times


----------



## Lakvoodoo (Nov 17, 2010)

okie_calvin said:


> We rode a section like that on a trail that for the life of me I cannot remember the name of...maybe Aerie? Do you know the name of that trail the picture is taken from by chance?


It's Aerie (on the descent) and fun both ways.
And I had a mouthful of beefjerky in my mouth there! hA! 55 miles into a 60+ mile day....hongry!!


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Lakvoodoo said:


> It's Aerie (on the descent) and fun both ways.
> And I had a mouthful of beefjerky in my mouth there! hA! 55 miles into a 60+ mile day....hongry!!


 We did 4 days of roughly ~30 miles per day, I can't imagine a 60+ mile day! We did enjoy that trail so much we did it 2 days in a row. Thanks for the affirmation!


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Bit of excitement on the ride today. Its going to be another rough fire season unfortunately


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Decided to try downhill mountain biking today...BRAAAAAAAAAAAAP


----------



## Lakvoodoo (Nov 17, 2010)

okie_calvin said:


> We did 4 days of roughly ~30 mikes per day, I can't imagine a 60+ mile day! We did enjoy that trail so much we did it 2 days in a row. Thanks for the affirmation!


30 miles a day is a lot. And if those 30 were in Sedona, wow, a WHOLE lot! Sedona's more like fighting a bear than riding one. But fun yah?!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Kona 24h race at the weekend, stole from facebook/Instagram


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice, I'm trying to get a 24 hour race in this season. Did you solo it or relay?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Relay, you need to "want" to ride for 24hrs as 80% of its a mental game. I would and could do 12hrs straight but there's more fun doing it in a team as its a local race, plenty of other endurance events to do.

Here's another so we don't clog this awesome thread up with chat.

Got the tongue out... must be tasting FAT victory.


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

Always a fun spot to take a breather. Clearing everything up to, and beyond this tree is ever better, but that wasn't in the cards yesterday.


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

spring moab trip, decided to go for two days of kokopelli-ups-lps-porcupine rim in a row :thumbsup:


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Five timed sections - four on the bike and one beer chug x10 equals your total time. Bonus time for cool helmet. The Beerduro is on!


----------



## weaselnoze (Aug 27, 2013)

ROCKHOPPERS! (south east PA springtime )


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Flowers are starting to peek out.


----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

Found a new spot on my local trail, nothing better.


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

Rebel


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

It was chilly on the ridge, but warm in the brewery.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Sunset ride*


sunset ride

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

weaselnoze said:


> ROCKHOPPERS! (south east PA springtime )


 where in PA is this? I'm outside of Philly

and a pic from my last ride of course...
yes I got wet. yes I liked it.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

BG in the Colorado Backcountry.


----------



## weaselnoze (Aug 27, 2013)

BlueFinn510 said:


> where in PA is this? I'm outside of Philly
> 
> and a pic from my last ride of course...
> yes I got wet. yes I liked it.
> View attachment 891536


That pic is at Jim Thorpe on the Switchback Trail, taken last thursday. Its prime riding time. Your shot looks like The Wiss? I'm also outside of philly. 5 minutes from Lansdale if you're familiar...


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Morning ride, but when you fork is fresh from service is a super ride.


----------



## Soulforce Cycling (Mar 25, 2014)

Shinglemill at Buffalo Creek.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

okie_calvin said:


> We rode a section like that on a trail that for the life of me I cannot remember the name of...maybe Aerie? Do you know the name of that trail the picture is taken from by chance?


You nailed it, Aerie it is!!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

April showers...


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

My last ride was in Wissahickon too. Sparkly dirt all over my bike...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Mountain to secluded beach = paradise


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Exploring Smith Rock State Park Oregon.....

Central Oregon Getaway by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Trying to hold off the 100° for as long as possible


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Springtime.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Managed to avoid most of the storm during the ride and was rewarded with this view at the end...
Greenland rainbow by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Dodging the storms in Salt Lake City Today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Ouch.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

looking south at san francisco's ocean beach and the northern coastal range from the coastal fire road/coyote ridge fire road junction.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Trail work.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

chuckeieio said:


>


What is that on your fork? A knife?


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

It's a pruning saw. They are lightweight and have large teeth and can cut 3-4inch thick branches in seconds. Super trail tool.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

chuckeieio said:


> Trail work.


This picture should be followed with "I don't always drink beer..."

Posted via mobile


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

There are two types of mountain bikers. Those who are faster than me, and me.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Perfect day. (self Portrait)


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*sunday morning in the park*

place to ride


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

jhazard said:


> Perfect day. (self Portrait)
> 
> View attachment 892428


Great image!!!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Beached raft, O'Sullivans Beach, South Australia.... next stop, Antarctica !


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

jhazard said:


> Perfect day. (self Portrait)
> 
> View attachment 892428


Sweet pic. The image title makes me assume it's a still from a video... can I ask what resolution/fps you were shooting? What camera?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*colours of the appennine*

colours of Italy


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm more happier up here than down there.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*Mothers Day 2014*

Out riding the local stuff in SoCal with my wife.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

...or else!


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Twenty years since I got my first bike (thirteenth birthday), riding the same forest where I went for my first ride. The trails, the bike and the rider have all come a long way in that time!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

A great little out and back trail.


----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

Playwicki Park and Neshaminy Creek
Bucks County, Pa


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Best commute route ever.


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

Just visiting a local icon for my first ride of 2014.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

ride!!!!!


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

finally my first night ride


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Going to use the "i started the thread" excuse to put up two pics...


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Flow, flow, flow at Rosaryville State Park in Upper Marlboro, MD


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

The benefit of working weekends? Having the trails all to yourself on a Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

huffster said:


> Flow, flow, flow at Rosaryville State Park in Upper Marlboro, MD
> 
> View attachment 893421


I met my wife in Upper Marlboro.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Riding in town.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Turn on a fan to create a cool breeze and put a few plants in your room to get a fuller effect of this picture.


----------



## JasBluBoi (Feb 20, 2013)

Tough climb ahead.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

That section of trail really reminds me of a section of my local trails Chuckeieio, pretty cool.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

last light of the day in marin.


----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

Just one of the creepy things I came across yesterday while discovering some new local trails.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

My dog used to come home with those all the time :lol: She'd bury them with the hoof sticking out like a zombie movie.


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

The first time I rode this trail was in the wrong direction.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

So i got stng in the lip by a bee on my ride today....

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Steineken said:


> So i got stng in the lip by a bee on my ride today....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk 2


Nice try. We can see the truth about "When Fillers Go Wrong".


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Great riding in Utah today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*at the end of a ride this evening...kind of liked the lighting*


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Had a good ride in Prescott AZ yesterday.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

ACLakey said:


> Riding in town.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


Bellingham, WA? Reminds me of a trail off Chuckanut.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Great early morning ride.


----------



## mint355 (Mar 9, 2012)

Late arvo shred.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

The bottles are freebies.


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

Something like this?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panikk (May 13, 2014)

*Mountain in Norway*









1300m above sea level, mountainbike on top of the mountain


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes - That is someones house...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*rock band live music on the strand of Pesaro , Italy*

and eccentric man on the bycicle !


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Busy day at White Ranch


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

1st Ride on the bike after 200+ days of being deployed. Hero Dirt, new trails = all time fun.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Island20v said:


> Bellingham, WA? Reminds me of a trail off Chuckanut.


Klamath Falls, Oregon.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Select shots from the Brown Mountain Trail in So. Oregon.


----------



## JasBluBoi (Feb 20, 2013)

nojoke said:


> 1st Ride on the bike after 200+ days of being deployed. Hero Dirt, new trails = all time fun.


Thank you for your service. :thumbsup:


----------



## rigid9 (Oct 19, 2013)

Finally got to explore Chickopee Woods in Gainesville, GA. Perfect even in light rain.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

rigid9 said:


> Finally got to explore Chickopee Woods in Gainesville, GA. Perfect even in light rain.
> View attachment 894489


Love the checkered vans

Posted via mobile


----------



## rigid9 (Oct 19, 2013)

TwoNin9r said:


> Love the checkered vans
> 
> Posted via mobile


Thanks! They're like velcro on my studded pedals.


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

something in the middle of indiana


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Beautiful day out there!









(sorry for crappy cell phone pic)


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

nojoke said:


> 1st Ride on the bike after 200+ days of being deployed. Hero Dirt, new trails = all time fun.


Welcome back! :thumbsup:


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Evening MTB ride on Dodging Bullets trail, Melrose South Australia. Awesome view over the Willochra plains!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Awesome ride at Graham today ...



SPP


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

nojoke said:


> 1st Ride on the bike after 200+ days of being deployed. Hero Dirt, new trails = all time fun.


Welcome home.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Another cell phone pic from Colorado.


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

First sunny day of the year!


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

nojoke said:


> 1st Ride on the bike after 200+ days of being deployed. Hero Dirt, new trails = all time fun.


Thanks for your service!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Escaping the desert heat with friends.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

rigid9 said:


> Thanks! They're like velcro on my studded pedals.


I wear the plain low top vans (with laces) and I think velcro is a spot on description.

Posted via mobile


----------



## Fab' (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re : One picture, one line. No whining. Something about YOUR last ride. [o]*

Had a ride, have a beer.









Envoyé de mon vélo...


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Fab' said:


> Had a ride, have a beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...

Posted via mobile


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Dawn Patrol on the trails above my office.

















I love riding this time of year.


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

*Dirtfest 2014 at Allegrippis Trails*






​


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

A good spot to watch the sun come up this morning.


----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

killin' it on my ride yesterday


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Building a little backyard session spot....2 berms and a little wood feature.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Perfect conditions on warranty frame's virgin spin.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

I scrapped my knee


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

cerpindicular said:


> I scrapped my knee


Rub some dirt in it.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

i did they decided that was bad at the hospital and picked it and the bits of gravel out before they stitched me up


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't they know that that is the best way to treat a wound?????

Sheeeeeeeesh.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

BlueFinn510 said:


> killin' it on my ride yesterday
> 
> View attachment 895224


wtf???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ready805 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Ready805 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

bloodpuddle said:


> wtf???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought the same thing...it maybe the medication talking but is killing it code for taking a dump on your bike???


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

cerpindicular said:


> I thought the same thing...it maybe the medication talking but is killing it code for taking a dump on your bike???


Looks like small animal guts.

Posted via mobile


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

The horrible trails in town. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Sore today, but can't wait for 9am tomorrow....


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*last snow*

there's last in appennine


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*View from a peak*

from Cima Tauffi ,Appennino Tosco Emiliano , Italy


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the pictures*

the pictures open


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

fast and fun with plenty of baby head gardens and dust...eldridge grade on mt tam...


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Rode a new track today...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*over the hills*

selfie mania


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

Flow trail goodness


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Yummy


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*San Gottardo*


San Gottardo - Gotthard

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Gooseberry Mesa at sunrise..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Early morning after a storm.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

This is not snow. This is hail which got to be about 3-4 inches thick further up.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ready805 (Oct 3, 2012)

Love this picture!:thumbsup:



da peach said:


>


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice views on today's ride.......

Blue Mtns Ride from Troy Oregon by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*On yer left, Bighorn*









Sez my wife....


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

A couple from a short one today.




























Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Riding at Graham on Memorial Day and remembering my friend Ezra.



SPP


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Oops


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

25+ miles on the fantastic STAB trails network on Ascutney Mountain, VT.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

My Memorial day ride.


----------



## choey (Apr 8, 2014)

A tree has fallen!!!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Meadow skipping content for the day.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Not a soul around...


----------



## matood (Jan 16, 2014)

Behind the city....








Sent from my Xperia Sola using Tapatalk


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Johnny Park, Co*


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I cleaned the biggest rock garden on this climb for the first time on this ride.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

*just love this forest*


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

That looks really nice, my kind of trail, the kind where you can hardly tell where it's going!


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

da peach said:


>


This picture is everything. I can smell the rain and hear the laughter&#8230;


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## GeorgJosef (Apr 18, 2014)

Good ride...((-:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Geek said:


>


Fantastic pic Geek!


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

When I lose the bunch, solo night riding on the cliff top trail.


----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

I hope everybody enjoyed Memorial Day Weekend!
Barnegat Bay, Long Beach Island, New Jersey


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

GOOOOING down!!!:madman::nono:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Going DOOOWWWWN!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Good Morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

MTB Pilot said:


> Going DOOOWWWWN!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Is this Brown's Ranch? I know there's only like one climb out there, and I haven't been up it yet. I can't place it.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Dag Nabbit said:


> Is this Brown's Ranch? I know there's only like one climb out there, and I haven't been up it yet. I can't place it.


Yep, that is from the saddle at the top looking down the first set of switchbacks to the south. Brown's is a blast on my HT and now there is a great climb to make things more interesting...


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Geek said:


>


Looks like Springbrook.


----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

bloodpuddle said:


> wtf???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


stopped to have a snack and wipe off some mud, realized that's not mud. I must've ran over an already dead creature. it was like a peanut butter consistency, but with blood.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*skyline*

the Appennine Tosco Emiliano


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Time to turn around!*


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Luscious Lippman Park singletrack.


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

went to moab during the beginning of the month... shuttled kokopelli down to porcupine rim to town 2 days in a row, what a wonderful place


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Out testing my new Scott "Storm Trooper" helmet in 97 degree temps:thumbsup:


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Sitting on a beach at the end of the world, looking towards Antarctica.


----------



## rigid9 (Oct 19, 2013)

Superlight in action. Must go faster!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

epic crash NAM - YouTube

Added a pic from the vid

Not a picture, but ended up being a not so good day for one of my friends. We had to walk the bike out, he gets shoulder surgery Monday morning.


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

mmm, just a taste of dust...


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

Other than my family and some friends, two of my favorite things....


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

First day of winter in Northland, New Zealand. Still shorts and t-shirt weather...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*talisman for wheel*

anti-puncture


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Today*

Crunch !


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

*Did not fall off the bike.*

View attachment 897905


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Just home from a 3 day bike packing trip in the Joseph Plains of NE Oregon

Spring Bikepacking Trip by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## Kristensen (Apr 29, 2013)

Summer and flow 

Sealand, Denmark.


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

Osco said:


> View attachment 897905


Thats always a plus!


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

*First honest 4 footer.*

Takeoff is next to the small rock above my saddle.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Gorneren*


Trail Gorneren

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

northern new mexico has mellow scenery and amazing riding...


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Isn't nature cool?


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

First day of winter in West Oz


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

huffster said:


> Isn't nature cool?
> 
> View attachment 898270


Whoa..that's the biggest hermit crab I have ever seen!! LOL Awesome


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

*HT550 fail!*

Here's one of me leaving on my failed attempt at the Highland Trail 550 in Scotland recently. The photo tells a lot of the story.







FYI - Credit to the photographer


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

This sucka was chillin' on the log when I hopped it...initially thought someone left an old tube on the log, but I turned around and noticed it was a snake haha Probably wouldn't have hopped it if I knew it wasn't a tube


----------



## squish (Jan 17, 2004)

Crow Peak, bugger of a climb, ripper decent, great beer at the brewery by the same name!

happy trails...

squish


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

Hero Dirt today in the trees.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Putting some dirt on my new bike


----------



## Justinm860 (Apr 10, 2013)

The end 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## rigid9 (Oct 19, 2013)

Green means GO!


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

wednesday nights are good.


----------



## climbingcragrat (Mar 13, 2009)

Badenock way, Glen Feshie


----------



## SquierZA (Dec 28, 2011)

Trip to the beach via a floating bridge.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

The creek is running, the sun is shining and I've got half a fat bike to play on!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

climbingcragrat said:


> Badenock way, Glen Feshie


Are those a flow / pro 2 evo combo?

Posted via mobile


----------



## Mantramsagro (Jul 7, 2012)

One quick glimpse, and the small leopard was gone.


----------



## climbingcragrat (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes flows with pro2 evo. Pretty bombproof


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Awesome! Just ordered that combo with red nips and dt revolution. Hoping for a sub 1900g bomb proof wheel set to replace the arches on my trail rig. Nice ride btw

Posted via mobile


----------



## csmo (Aug 11, 2012)

*Top of Jarman's Gap/Shenandoah NP*


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

digitalhippie13 said:


> The creek is running, the sun is shining and I've got half a fat bike to play on!
> 
> View attachment 898904


Half a fat is better than no fat in a crisis. That is one fn awesome pic.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

A beautiful morn in the desert to slog out 13 miles on the big bike:thumbsup:


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Sunny


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Having fun on the cyclocross bike!
Catching air with the Crosscheck by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

TwoNin9r said:


> Awesome! Just ordered that combo with red nips and dt revolution. Hoping for a sub 1900g bomb proof wheel set to replace the arches on my trail rig. Nice ride btw
> 
> Posted via mobile


Stay focused. Must not interrupt the pic stoke...


----------



## kaakku (Nov 14, 2010)

Day off from work, fine trails and nice sunshine :thumbsup:


----------



## kaakku (Nov 14, 2010)

ooops


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

WA-CO said:


> Stay focused. Must not interrupt the pic stoke...


My bad. Back on track! I shall contribute to make up for it









Second ride on the new sled and she may have pushed it a little too hard

Posted via mobile


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

But... Look what came in the mail later that day!










Posted via mobile


----------



## Soulforce Cycling (Mar 25, 2014)

*Buffalo Creek, Colorado*


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

An ok day I guess.....


----------



## Justinm860 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

Hot, sandy, mosquitoes by the swarm, couldn't get enough.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

TwoNin9r said:


> But... Look what came in the mail later that day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...heal fast!


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Beautiful Friday, but empty lot, doesn't matta cause the Gubna held the line!










Sent from my LG-D950 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

riding up to the western edge of the continent...


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

A great day at mt. tam


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

Asturias, north of Spain, can't be greener.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Getting a little quality time with my girl at Hall Ranch.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

10 mile rail bed hike a bikes suck but still beats working.

NE Oregon Bikepacking by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

It's SO GREEN!


RIVER29 said:


> Getting a little quality time with my girl at Hall Ranch.
> 
> View attachment 899730


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

perfect ride yesterday...just perfect...


----------



## Ecurb_ATX840 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Swiss Alps this past saturday*

We had already left our bikes as one section was very rocky.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Exploring some unmarked/unmaintained (and little used) trails of Sterling Forest (NY).


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Not sure if this orange water is from iron or acid. But, I know I'm not drinking any! Wawayanda State Park (NJ) on Plymouth trail.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Little Big Bear fun on the XC bike.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Enjoying the solitude of an early morning ride near my office.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't do many dawn patrol rides... might need to change that!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I got in a good trail ride yesterday afternoon, but I suppose this counts as my last ride...


----------



## troycad (Dec 23, 2009)

Sunrise vacation bike ride......Church


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Beautiful ride turned ugly










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

JRA, could have been worse.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

bvibert said:


> View attachment 900121
> 
> 
> JRA, could have been worse.


Dang that does suck!

Although it's a bit worse than the pic looks. Broke my wrist and have surgery Thurs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

I picked a great part of the day(95*) and great trail(this climb 0.8 miles, 6% grade rock garden) to reunite with flat pedals:thumbsup:


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

bvibert said:


> View attachment 900121
> 
> 
> JRA, could have been worse.


So, were you JWA after that or did you pull-off a nice "McGyver". I imagine myself applying some of those handy zip ties and a screw driver blade to make "a splint".


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

Sometimes the destination IS nicer than the ride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Gorneren Ride*


Gorneren

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

huffster said:


> So, were you JWA after that or did you pull-off a nice "McGyver". I imagine myself applying some of those handy zip ties and a screw driver blade to make "a splint".


I had a 3-4 mile one legged ride back to the car. I only had to walk up the uphills.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Testing 1x10 on the oldest, and last to be converted horse in the stable  :thumbsup:


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

Brap, bro.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, mountain shade! :thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Mt. shade makes 105* days a pleasant 102* :thumbsup:


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

Went OTB in the middle of a root garden today. Lived to tell about it. Yeah baby!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

They don't build 'em like they used to.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

rearviewmirror said:


> They don't build 'em like they used to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you holidaying down under?


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

emu26 said:


> are you holidaying down under?


It took a few years to acclimate, but now this wonderful corner of the earth is now my home. If you're in Melbourne, PM me for MTB rides, I could use more time in the dirt and less time on the road bike.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

My house is way over there by the power plant


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Over The Edge, Fat Tyre Festival in Melrose SA.

Pump Track madness, skin was lost.....


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank goodness for helmets










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

Why my last ride ended early.....


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

riding in the Golden State at the Golden Gate national Recreation Area...


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

Coffee happened.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Headed for the high country today. There s still snow to be found.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

two days in a row are just what i needed, not to mention that a bunch of strangers invited us into their picnic!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

The start of a wonderful and cool temps moonlight ride:thumbsup:


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Overnighter into the Salmon River Canyon.....Idaho.

Deer Creek Cabin Overnighter Ride by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Father's day ride on some under used single track.



















Found a little bench in the middle of nowhere.










Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Admiring the view


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

It's not single track but it is with the kids. Happy Fathers Day everyone. 








Some things we found on our ride.

A den. 








Cool tree.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Who said Fatties can't do single track


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

2 Kona oldsters / Path going north a few miles beyond Colorado Springs Friday morning.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

First camping and bike trip

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

New trail in the McDowells.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Late morning hot and windy HT rip'n fun!!:thumbsup:


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Great dirt=great Father's Day ride!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

One of my favorite spots to stop for a picture.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Market and beer run today. Barge-like steering is an understatement.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Ska Brewing parking.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

I want to build something using that concept for my jeep 

Posted via mobile


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

On the way home from a wet ride on the beach... found this new tin G-Raf beside the bike path.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

ozzybmx said:


> On the way home from a wet ride on the beach... found this new tin G-Raf beside the bike path.


Nice giraffe, I found a tin horse around town.

From https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sre...LBUM&id=5664924792766738865&feat=embedwebsite


----------



## malicefox (Apr 21, 2013)

Finally got to the top of the hill by my house. (Required bike over head pose, naturally)


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Lots of good trail in these parts.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep it zips and it zags.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*little selfie of today*

rinding at the top of mountain between Tuscany and Emilia , Italy


----------



## JoeLee (Jun 17, 2004)

My last ride ... on Porcupine Rim anyway.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the tail end of twenty four point something miles...


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Riding out of Idaho side of Hells Canyon after overnighter at French Creek cabin......

Frenchy Creek Cabin Ride by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

Selfie Sunday


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Never thought it was possible... sea scum and sand clogging up my tyres.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Riding around playing with my new GPS


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Had a good ride yesterday


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Moved a couple little rocks...


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Singletrack.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Week long trip up to NorCal (from SoCal) to visit family and ride bikes last week! Annadel State Park outside of Santa Rosa, CA.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Goeschenertal*


Goescheneralp Tal

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Part of the Dirty Bismarck loop.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Nevaia pass*

on high appennine trail , at 1600 meters ( high for appennine mountains )


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Did he clean it?


----------



## afjay (Apr 13, 2014)

24 hour shift with no sleep makes this a necessity for sanity.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Love riding in those Aspen trees.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

A smokey morning ride.

















From this fire about 20mi away.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

A little bit 'o Ribcage.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Last Friday's commute to the office :thumbsup:








</a>


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

^^^ where the heck is you office? Are you a goat herder or something?


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Totally organic made to order post ride turkey n cheese grrrowl sammich!*


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

scrublover said:


> Did he clean it?


Not much of an approach coming into that. Did he clean it?


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Sometimes you get "tasty" single-track and other times you get an unmarked trail in a place you've never been before and all you really know is your generally headed south.


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

lots of hike-a-bike and roller sessioning on last night's group ride... :thumbsup:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

huffster said:


> Not much of an approach coming into that. Did he clean it?


Yep! I got it as well, front and back door.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Zoomzoom.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*Name that trail!*

Anybody know where this is? (I'm sure many will...)


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

heartland said:


> Anybody know where this is? (I'm sure many will...)


Hi Mr. heartland,

Phil's Trail complex in Bend, OR?

Thanks,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

michaelsnead said:


> phil's trail complex in bend, or?


ding ding ding!


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

Local ride: No backpack no tools just walking.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Smoke&Lasers said:


> View attachment 904121
> 
> 
> Local ride: No backpack no tools just walking.


Yikes!

Nice cool evening to slug our guts out on the local techfest.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Getting high in Colorado!


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Video-pause-Screencap-post


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

We made it further than the Fairlane did.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

rogerfromco said:


> We made it further than the Fairlane did.


gotta love the bullet holes!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

glad i replaced these before i headed out!


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Fatty Found Flowers...........

Waha Fat Tire Ride by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## howiethepuck (Feb 20, 2014)

Perfect


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

muddy one


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

yeehaaw!


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

provin1327 said:


> View attachment 901623
> 
> First camping and bike trip
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Location? Looks suspiciously like Pueblo, CO.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

digitalhippie13 said:


> yeehaaw!
> 
> View attachment 904513


Sweet!


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

desertred said:


> Location? Looks suspiciously like Pueblo, CO.


Yep Pueblo Colorado, this pic is Colorado Springs


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

back in san francisco's hilltop jewel...


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

First Century, amazing scenery


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah, through I ride through the valley of thistle death!


----------



## Jovian (Jun 18, 2013)

rogerfromco said:


> Yeah, through I ride through the valley of thistle death!


Wow does that look painful!


----------



## Istanusic (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Ferns and trees and ferns and trees ferns and trees.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Came across another German pillbox in the woods along the Enz River near Stuttgart, Germany. This was part of the Neckar-Enz defensive line built in 1935 and later blown up by US forces as they moved thru the area on the way to Munich.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Took today off work for a play day in the hills.........

Waha Wandering with the Pugs by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Skirting the Rim.


----------



## Fab' (Aug 30, 2004)

Have a break in the French Alps (near Plateau d'Emparis)...


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

When Suddenly! Teddy bears.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Starting the day high


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Been tying for a few months to get a photo of one of these little guys on a night ride
Tawny Frogmouth


----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

Took the fiancé out for her first off road experience


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

Untitled by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr

First ride using bottles instead of a hydration pack, pleasant experience despite losing the water bottle.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

rogerfromco said:


> Yeah, through I ride through the valley of thistle death!


I shall fear no thorny evil, for thou hast blessed me with kevlar clothing? Hahaha! Looks pretty pointy

From today: 4 icebergs visible from the trail. Pretty cool.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Great pic, where in the world is that?? 
(I wish this forum would display users location like others seem to do)


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2014)

Monday marked the 29th anniversary of my first commute to work at the same place (different homes/apartments).


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Monsoon season clouds make summer riding in the desert much better... especially in the morning:thumbsup:


----------



## Collidoskope (Jul 1, 2014)

_...them good'ole boys were drinking whiskey and rye_...

First ever trail ride... taking a break on the top of the levee before going back down to the wooded trails.


----------



## Tomqqa (Jul 3, 2014)

*Vs: One picture, one line. No whining. Something about YOUR last ride. [o]*

After a week of nearly constant rain the weather finally cleared up.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

David R said:


> Great pic, where in the world is that??
> (I wish this forum would display users location like others seem to do)


It's St. John's, Newfoundland. As far east as one can go and still be in North America. The icebergs calve off the big ice sheets in Greenland and drift south on the Labrador Current. It's been a banner year for them. Most ice I've seen in 25 years or more. Not a biking pic (though it was taken about 100' from the end of an MTB trail) but it's a closer pic of the two bigger bergs in the other one. I fooled around with filters a bit on this one.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Collidoskope said:


> _...them good'ole boys were drinking whiskey and rye_...
> 
> First ever trail ride... taking a break on the top of the levee before going back down to the wooded trails.


Looks suspiciously like Florida. Perhaps Broward county?


----------



## Collidoskope (Jul 1, 2014)

TwoNin9r said:


> Looks suspiciously like Florida. Perhaps Broward county?


Central Texas, actually. Brazos county. :]


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow!
Here's where I thought that was


----------



## Collidoskope (Jul 1, 2014)

TwoNin9r said:


> Wow!
> Here's where I thought that was


Haha, I see why you were confused! Mine is from out by a lake nearby my University.

Side note, trade you bikes? ;]


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Haha! No wayyyyy that thing is my baby


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2014)

BlueFinn510 said:


> Took the fiancé out for her first off road experience
> View attachment 905321


 Was this a "Don't take my picture" face, a "I own this ride" face, or a "You better tell me about the big drop off next time you SOB" face?


----------



## mhower86 (May 25, 2014)

*Fun At Summit*

Having fun at Snow Summit


----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

Forster said:


> Was this a "Don't take my picture" face, a "I own this ride" face, or a "You better tell me about the big drop off next time you SOB" face?


it was the "I owned this ride" face. conquered a few log overs and root infested climbs.

from few rides ago... we had a 5 minute staring contest and then he held his ground as I crept past.






[


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

BlueFinn510 said:


> Took the fiancé out for her first off road experience
> View attachment 905321


She doesn't look too happy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2014)

BlueFinn510 said:


> Took the fiancé out for her first off road experience
> View attachment 905321


I think I figured it out - "Bitter Beer" Face!
Probably her showing what she'll look like when she reads these posts. Hey, at least she's become an MTBR celeb.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Todays ride... what day was it ?


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice SPP, amazing to see the change in our worlds... one minute im blazing in 47DegC and you are snowed under, nek minnit you are riding sweet trails and we are having our winter... (still kinda sweet)


----------



## Collidoskope (Jul 1, 2014)

I did my second-ever trail ride today... and got my first flat tire*s*... My only thought was "beer time." ;]


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice work...totally lemon into lemonade....


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Just made it.


----------



## Collidoskope (Jul 1, 2014)

WA-CO said:


> Nice work...totally lemon into lemonade....


...into lemonade beer, to be precise!

<3 summah shandies.


----------



## fuel98rider (May 26, 2012)

Speed does't kill....suddenly becoming stationary, that's what gets you.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

My last ride was in the mountains. It was also the bike's last ride ever due to a cracked seat tube.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

I rode Mountain Lion for the first time. What a hoot!


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

My 4th of July ride.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Ran into this guy 








dodging puddles on a moped, dumbazz bato.

(tapa)


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Soulforce Cycling (Mar 25, 2014)

My wife on the Gashouse Gulch trail at Buffalo Creek.


----------



## Soulforce Cycling (Mar 25, 2014)

Baldy Trail at Buffalo Creek, CO.


----------



## Collidoskope (Jul 1, 2014)

cw50must said:


> My 4th of July ride.


Where is this? Gorgeous desert!


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Collidoskope said:


> Where is this? Gorgeous desert!


Usery mountain regional park in Mesa, AZ.


----------



## Collidoskope (Jul 1, 2014)

cw50must said:


> Usery mountain regional park in Mesa, AZ.


Awesome! I'll have to add that to my list of "badass deserts to visit!" 
Looks like the area has some really awesome biota!


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Great early morning ride! Great start to the day!


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

The Yetti said:


> View attachment 906207
> 
> 
> Great early morning ride! Great start to the day!


I think it is fantastic that you can still be positive despite your bike being stuck in a tree.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2014)

The Yetti said:


> View attachment 906207
> 
> 
> Great early morning ride! Great start to the day!


 That's the coolest maintenance stand I've ever seen. How are you going to get it home? If you find yourself stuck in the parking lot and finding that it won't fit in your vehicle, pm me and I'll bring my trailer. That would look great in my shop.


----------



## Tomqqa (Jul 3, 2014)

*Vs: One picture, one line. No whining. Something about YOUR last ride. [o]*

Had a good ride today.


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

Came across an enormous tree down on the Trail. It had to have been made of 6 other trees it was so big. Totally ruined the DH part of trail.









Did update my VitalMTB pictures but I don't want 'Bike of the Day'. It's oxymoronic in my case.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep I crashed. Ironically next Saturday is my birthday where I'm expecting to get POC arm and knee pads. Guess I couldn't wait....


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Well before I crashed I came across this. At first I saw a bunny. Now I see a face.

What do you see in the rock?


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

TheNormsk said:


> Well before I crashed I came across this. At first I saw a bunny. Now I see a face.
> 
> What do you see in the rock?
> View attachment 906237


John Mayer in Borat's Mankini.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Got a PR I had been chasing though I crashed feet passed its end - neither adding nor taking away from the beauty of the day.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Fantastic riding weather this 4th of July weekend!

Brady's Run Park - northwest of Pittsburgh


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Any little bit of shade helps on the HOT, humid mornings in the desert during monsoon season:thumbsup:


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

A rabbit and a face.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Big Elk herd encounter......

Waha Exploring by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Biggest drop I've tried so far...


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

What a great ride!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Band anti-pumcture*

does'nt work


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

beautiful sunday ride...


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

Top of Mission Ridge, Wenatchee WA

A long, dry, dusty, sandy climb.

Then a long, dry dusty, sandy descent.

A mission, indeed.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

This morning's ride consisted of up and down, up and down; Too bad my energy was more down than up:madman:


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

I love these pictures, the one thing this thread is lacking is locations! Would be great if people could put at least a state/country with the pictures to help me plan my next holiday...


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Otay Lake, Chula Vista, CA


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Rode 18 miles at The Forest of Nisene Marks State Park


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have been riding around this obstacle for awhile. Not because it's especially difficult. The hardest part about it is that it's at the top of a climb, so you've really gotta push up the climb to have the speed/momentum to ride it. What has kept me away from it has been the fact that there is some rusty rebar poking out of the broken portion that people ride. I was feeling a little more gutsy on my Sunday ride, so I went for it. First time I didn't clean it but came close. Retry, cleared it. Wife came up and she wanted to take a pic, so I rode it again. All it took was a little speed and getting the front wheel up. I rolled the rest.


[URL=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14602884444]


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

NateHawk said:


> First time I didn't clean it but came close. Retry, cleared it.


I absolutely LOVE it when that happens. It's one of my favorite things about mountain biking, the ability to pick (and hopefully) ride a techy line. Especially rewarding when you miss it, and go back to try try try again, and pull it off.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Getting some good ol' SoCal riding...


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

Enjoying my new tires! 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Mt. Tamalpais - where some believe Mt Biking got started.


----------



## afjay (Apr 13, 2014)

Great way to spend a birthday.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Yup, that totally happened today.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

^ OUCH! Good luck and heal well.

v One young buck laid about in the shade of the rocks, while one old buck got his a$$ kicked by said rocks today.


----------



## Jeramie James (Jul 8, 2014)

This death drop and beautiful scenery. Brighton MI near Spring Mill Pond.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

TheNormsk said:


> Well before I crashed I came across this. At first I saw a bunny. Now I see a face.
> 
> What do you see in the rock?
> View attachment 906237


Looks like an indian to me.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Sleeping Ute.


----------



## jeretl (Jul 9, 2014)

There's no place like Montana.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

jeretl said:


> There's no place like Montana.


Maybe so - but we got bigger Rattlers' in California!


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

el_burras said:


> No frickin way! tell me its a joke!


No joke - that was caught up by a Ranger at Lake Lagunitas on Mt Tamalpais.


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

matuchi said:


> Maybe so - but we got bigger Rattlers' in California!
> 
> View attachment 906959


No frickin way! tell me its a joke!


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

matuchi said:


> No joke - that was caught up by a Ranger at Lake Lagunitas on Mt Tamalpais.


I would crap myself If I saw that on the trails!

Friend of mine stopped to take a leak in the middle of our usual trail, couple minutes later this was waiting for him


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

el_burras said:


> I would crap myself If I saw that on the trails!
> 
> Friend of mine stopped to take a leak in the middle of our usual trail, couple minutes later this was waiting for him


I bet your front hub is pretty loud now.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

el_burras said:


> I would crap myself If I saw that on the trails!
> 
> Friend of mine stopped to take a leak in the middle of our usual trail, couple minutes later this was waiting for him


You usually only see the smaller Rattlers' up there - and beware about going off into the brush to take a leak - but that one in the picture was a really nice plump one. I hear they're tasty if cooked correctly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Monsoons breed nice sunsets.


----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

Got uprooted Tuesday night, interrupted a nice climb but now there's opportunity for a fun new obstacle.


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

matuchi said:


> You usually only see the smaller Rattlers' up there - and beware about going off into the brush to take a leak - but that one in the picture was a really nice plump one. I hear they're tasty if cooked correctly. :thumbsup:


Crappy pic from a while back, nice restaurant here in Phoenix, they taste like chicken, not bad


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Ride up to new trail, do trail work, ride home.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Gorgeous, bird filled morning!


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

matuchi said:


> Maybe so - but we got bigger Rattlers' in California!
> 
> View attachment 906959


Yikes!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Wake 5:30am for this view


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Therapy...
LimbaughTherapy by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

One thing about building new trails is that you have to be the guinea pig on the features. This rock roll went well.


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

jeffw-13 said:


> Fantastic riding weather this 4th of July weekend!
> 
> Brady's Run Park - northwest of Pittsburgh
> 
> View attachment 906239


What is this bike and where can I get one!? That's gorgeous! I'm a sucker for polished frames.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

first ever DH day


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

My son - Mt Bike Mike - and myself on Mt Tamalpais today.


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Into a moon rise.


----------



## mirta_blue (Sep 20, 2009)

Riding in Les 2 Alpes


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Rideaf$&@ingbike.com!!! Lol


----------



## bushleaguer (Apr 27, 2014)

*MTB in El Paso*

2nd ride, only one crash -- at the trailhead lol.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

bushleaguer said:


> 2nd ride, only one crash -- at the trailhead lol.


That's happened to me too. It isn't fun.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Put a big volume front tire on the rigid SS - whole new bike


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

after two years and five thousand miles, today was the day i found out that my middle chain ring does not like to play nice with the chain any more...


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

jeffw-13 said:


> Put a big volume front tire on the rigid SS - whole new bike
> 
> View attachment 907643


Nice! Love the chrome!

I'm about to order a 2.4 Ardent for the front of mine.

Temps are up, but the trails are dry :thumbsup:


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Kind of peaceful on Mt Tam today.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*view of this morning*

trough hills


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Gotta love winter in Australia...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Got the camel off my back.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Much more fun coming down than going up!!:thumbsup:


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

_*Perfect Bikepacking Weather (Ullswater, Cumbria, England).*_


----------



## GeorgJosef (Apr 18, 2014)

4 hours ride in total
3 hours uphill
Carrying the bike for 1hour and 4 mind
43 minutes downhill in total
4 ground contacts
1,5 l of beverage of 2,5 in total
Completely soaked in rain
Sore muscles 
=


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Dusk!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sweet serenity 

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## Eddie88 (Jun 21, 2014)

MTB Pilot said:


> Much more fun coming down than going up!!:thumbsup:


I couldn't even walk up that, let alone bike.


----------



## csmo (Aug 11, 2012)

*Bridge Hollow. George Washington NF.*


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Eddie88 said:


> I couldn't even walk up that, let alone bike.


It's not so bad. I can do 11 minutes to the top. Most of it walking. Long live Cheesegrater! I've only cleaned it twice going down.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Fremont NRT from Moss Pass to Chewaucan Crossing....incredable!


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

Day one of Colorado. Only three days left to get in as much riding as I can!


----------



## Collidoskope (Jul 1, 2014)

Got lost on trail. 

"...well there's your problem!"

Damn bulldozers.


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

Fun and scenic ride on a rental Fuji bike while on vacation in Alaska. Lake Eklutna trail, 40 miles north of Anchorage.


----------



## Tomqqa (Jul 3, 2014)

*Vs: One picture, one line. No whining. Something about YOUR last ride. [o]*

From last weekend


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

Day 2 in CO. A little over 31 miles on mainly downhill single trail.


----------



## Yetimnstr575 (May 5, 2014)

Jeramie James said:


> This death drop and beautiful scenery. Brighton MI near Spring Mill Pond.
> View attachment 906821


I went to highschool in Brighton

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewS85 (Mar 6, 2014)

Went for a cruise when I was in Bishop for work


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

*Another checked off the bucket list*

MRT, Oregon. Been wanting to ride this for 12 years and this awesome chick made it happen as a 50th birthday gift. We're having lunch at the blue pool.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Winter sunset in West Oz


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Twimby said:


> Winter sunset in West Oz


^^^^^SWEET, that look fun!^^^^^

One of the great things about rain in the desert, you get new trails right where the original one is.:thumbsup:


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Colorado Backcountry*

On my Colorado Backcountry cruise I saw 1 biker, 3 hikers, 100 chipmonkers.


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

20 miles, 4 hours, peak altitude: 11,217 with over 3000' in elevation gain. A great ride!


----------



## Chase24.1 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Cappadocia, Turkey*

Cappadocia, Turkey: The riding is "other worldly".


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

dusk, the marin headlands and my cross bike after work...


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Sunrise rides are great! Dew=tacky singletrack.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2014)

Dusty 1/2 way through the commute.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thursday morning ride just East of Pikes Peak around 8am


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Didn't get further than the bottom of the first climb this morning. 😞


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

*Waiting for the Moonrise (Dalehead Tarn, Cumbria)*


----------



## Sleevem1 (Aug 23, 2012)

You always end up behind bars after murdering your local trails.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Forster said:


> You should post that under another name in New Rider and complain about your drive training being noisy and hard to shift.


Friendly.

I've been riding for over 30 years but thanks for your concern.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2014)

Just J said:


> Didn't get further than the bottom of the first climb this morning. 😞


 You should post that under another name in New Rider and complain about your drive training being noisy and hard to shift.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Just J said:


> Didn't get further than the bottom of the first climb this morning. 😞


Wow - how did that happen?


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Just J said:


> Friendly.
> 
> I've been riding for over 30 years but thanks for your concern.


Woooosh.

The sound of that joke flying over your head!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

drop bars, dirt and fog...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Were not in Arizona anymore Toto; HUUUUUMID summer time in Narita, Japan.:yikes:


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)

over 5700ft of climbing today, singletrack above treeline never gets old!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

matuchi said:


> Wow - how did that happen?


I was at the start of a steep climb, I dropped a gear (smoothly I will add) and pedalled standing up. Next thing I know, a crunch and the gears slipped and on inspection it was game over.

These things happen I guess but I've never had it happen to me.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

iheartbicycles said:


> Woooosh.
> 
> The sound of that joke flying over your head!


Sorry if I was a little cranky and took the comment out if context, I guess I'm a bit sore over it. Let's hope it's warranty as it should be!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Anyway, a little more successful this morning although a bit dank and wet! 😊


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Just J said:


> I was at the start of a steep climb, I dropped a gear (smoothly I will add) and pedalled standing up. Next thing I know, a crunch and the gears slipped and on inspection it was game over.
> 
> These things happen I guess but I've never had it happen to me.


Do you think you started peddling standing up before the chain fully changed gears? I will file this as something to think about before a steep climb - although I usually stay planted on the saddle for steep climbs.

Good luck on the warranty! :thumbsup:


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Why would this be a warranty situation, just curious?


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

Seems some forgot about the title of this thread😳


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

matuchi said:


> Do you think you started peddling standing up before the chain fully changed gears? I will file this as something to think about before a steep climb - although I usually stay planted on the saddle for steep climbs.
> 
> Good luck on the warranty! :thumbsup:


Nope I was seated and it was fully in gear. Anyway back on topic...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the view from the stem*

today Tuscany hills


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2014)

Just J said:


> Sorry if I was a little cranky and took the comment out if context, I guess I'm a bit sore over it. Let's hope it's warranty as it should be!


No worries, I figured you were otherwise occupied at the time dealing with the cassette. Good luck with the warrantee. If you bought it with a credit card or debit card, you may have additional options (like having the refund the price). Done that several times with good luck.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Forster said:


> No worries, I figured you were otherwise occupied at the time dealing with the cassette. Good luck with the warrantee. If you bought it with a credit card or debit card, you may have additional options (like having the refund the price). Done that several times with good luck.


Thank you, yes I was kind of stressing a little bit but your advice is much appreciated, I might try that if I have to.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Maurizio said:


> today Tuscany hills


Tuscany? Oh that's not fair at all. I'd ride the Tuscany region on a 200 dollar manked out Wal-Mart POS bike with crappy shifting and poor brakes, and have a blast doing it.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Getting high in Colorado (12,300ft)








Hike a bike getting there (the grade maxed out at 48%). 








Officially Boulder's highest bike-able trail.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Beerduro!


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Moved some furniture into the new house and decided to go for a ride. I can see my front door in this pic


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Chinzig*


Chinzig Downhill
cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Adelaide hills.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*view of high appennine*

between Tuscany and Emilia


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Finding a nice swim spot halfway through the ride to cool off:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome to the neighborhood. I can see my front door in that pic too.



provin1327 said:


> Moved some furniture into the new house and decided to go for a ride. I can see my front door in this pic
> 
> View attachment 909542


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

sgltrak said:


> Welcome to the neighborhood. I can see my front door in that pic too.


We gotta ride soon, pm sent


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

A misty day in Marin.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Riding @ 9000 feet to escape the heat - a trail near my home in the mountains above Boulder, Co.

Looking east (Eldorado Canyon below, Denver International Airport on the faint horizon):









Looking west (Arapaho Peaks - North & South)


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Geek said:


> Riding @ 9000 feet to escape the heat - a trail near my home in the mountains above Boulder, Co.
> 
> Looking east (Eldorado Canyon below, Denver International Airport on the faint horizon):
> 
> ...


Geek I get happy every time your bike pops up. One of my faves for some reason


----------



## Collidoskope (Jul 1, 2014)

TwoNin9r said:


> Geek I get happy every time your bike pops up. One of my faves for some reason


... I definitely said "god that's a sexy bike" right before scrolling down and seeing this. You're not the only one with a crush on that bike.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Collidoskope said:


> ... I definitely said "god that's a sexy bike" right before scrolling down and seeing this. You're not the only one with a crush on that bike.


Lol it's like noodz...


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Tiger mountain, new bike, made the right choice!


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Where in the hills? Foxy?


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Geek said:


> Riding @ 9000 feet to escape the heat - a trail near my home in the mountains above Boulder, Co.
> 
> Looking east (Eldorado Canyon below, Denver International Airport on the faint horizon):
> 
> ...


Sexy bike indeed; what's the saddle? Alas I must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Geek again.... I'm not placing the location though, Walker Ranch?


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

TheNormsk said:


> Sexy bike indeed; what's the saddle? Alas I must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Geek again.... I'm not placing the location though, Walker Ranch?


Chromag Trailmaster LTD. I have the standard leather top and can confirm awesomeness. Tan looks great with the turquoise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Map204 said:


> Chromag Trailmaster LTD. I have the standard leather top and can confirm awesomeness. Tan looks great with the turquoise.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


It's a great comfy (albeit heavy) saddle

Here it is in red (going on my on-one 45650b when it comes in)


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

TheNormsk said:


> Sexy bike indeed; what's the saddle? Alas I must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Geek again.... I'm not placing the location though, Walker Ranch?


I was exploring on Winiger ridge. It is on the west side above Gross Res as opposed to Walker to the east.

...as others stated the saddle is a Chromag trailmaster LTD. It works well for me.

Cheers,
Ed
ps thanks for the kind words re: my bike gents. I love the thing. 

.mobile


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Geek said:


> I was exploring on Winiger ridge. It is on the west side above Gross Res as opposed to Walker to the east.


Awesome thanks! I found it on the map and I was looking for somewhere new to explore this Friday pm, so I think I will head up there this week...


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

TheNormsk said:


> Awesome thanks! I found it on the map and I was looking for somewhere new to explore this Friday pm, so I think I will head up there this week...


That's my one gripe with with Florida. There is no exploring. You have a few parks with trails dedicated to mtb but that's it. I guess the advantage is year-round riding, so it's not all bad.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

This never gets old:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*a good idea*

MTB | Dynamo Bike Challenge 2014


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Did a little bikepacking last week


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Blinky blinky.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Gravity is fun and works in both directions!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Exploring some new to me trail.

Hillman State Park


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*Rocks, roots&#8230;*


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Accidently drove home with $300 worth of helmet and lights on the roof. Good thing I didnt take the interstate


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

provin1327 said:


> View attachment 910280
> 
> 
> Accidently drove home with $300 worth of helmet and lights on the roof. Good thing I didnt take the interstate


Wow - good thing you didn't drive home with a lead foot.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

making sure no trolls get into the headlands from under the golden gate...


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Timing can be lonely work.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

The destination of a recent gravel grinder, a beautiful church with a stone rosary in Belle Vallee, Ontario...
BelleVallee by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

over the hill and into the gnar


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Sunrise......


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

10 miles, 90* heat and too low of tire pressures make for a tougher ride than it should have been


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)

Wheeler pass


----------



## blackitout (Jun 30, 2014)

Creek crossing










Pinch flat going up this rock slab. After fixing it I went another 11 miles. Buttermilk Richmond VA


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

givin' the single speed some love after sunset...


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

First trail ride on my new pugs.

Hells Gate Park Ride w / Pugs by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)

Good morning!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*nuther sunrise*









****


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

For a ride that involved a hail storm, on and off rain showers, 2500 vertical ft of brutal chunk and a nearly four hours to cover only 19 miles I came across this guy; it made my day to see a moose.


----------



## Mantramsagro (Jul 7, 2012)

Rebuild almost done....


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

There is a trail there, somewhere


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tree tunnel. Great fun going up; scary descending with my bar ends.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Didn't get to ride today but did get to drop by the Enduro World Championships round in Winterpark


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the hills we rode over to get here are now draped in fog...


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

This is a motor cross trail. That's cool by me when it leads to views like this.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Geek said:


> Didn't get to ride today but did get to drop by the Enduro World Championships round in Winterpark


That's funny Geek. I was just speculating on my FB page that the trails were deserted today and that everyone must be at Winter Park!


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

*As good as it gets around here*


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Geek said:


> Didn't get to ride today but did get to drop by the Enduro World Championships round in Winterpark


Where the h3ll is the snow ? I've never seen that place green.

Must be 2 winter Parks


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Winter


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sun's out, let's ride!!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Beautiful evening ride...until the chain broke...


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Switzerland*


Tour Glaernischhuette

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Had my first trail side tantrum. French Creek State Park in PA is insane and frustrating...I'll be back to conquer.


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

Not a care in the world when I'm out here

Untitled by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## csmo (Aug 11, 2012)

*This morning in Charlottesville*


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Rolling desert hills.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Chased out of the high country by dark clouds


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Just a perfect day,
Problems all left alone,


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Rediscovering my love for speed and air!


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

17 mile break in ride on my new cyclocross bike

Untitled by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Somebody up there likes me! The rain arrived right as I finished a big climb, cooled me off, and then no more for the rest of the ride


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

"Look at all those saddles!"

(sorry couldn't resist  )


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

evdog said:


> Chased out of the high country by dark clouds


"you must spread some reputation around before giving more to evdog"

Stunning photo! Where are you? That's a goal I'm working towards - overnighting on my mountainbike in the back country.

cheers,
Ed


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Spent last week in North Vancouver and made it up to Whistler for a day. The GF and I rode up to yhe shores of Lost Lake.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Slavin' away at the office.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Northern California fires make for great sunsets!


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

big_slacker said:


> Slavin' away at the office.


Duthie? Haven't been there in months, it looks much greener than I remember!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

mayonays said:


> Duthie? Haven't been there in months, it looks much greener than I remember!


Yessir, the big yet surprisingly easy step up/gap at the end of HLC line. It's super green right now.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

2 Pivots and an Indy Fab, mid Winter bike packing trip.

Emu Bay on Kangaroo Island, South Australia.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice! Bit colder now? Huge cold front through Melbourne tonight!
Love KI, not too corrugated?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Bloody miserable here, had 3 glorious days there, then back to this deluge, usually it's KI that gets all the rain, hasn't stopped here in Adelaide today.... though looks like KI is getting a good dose of it too now.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*this friend is near to me*

he's lost her mother


----------



## RevDog85 (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice easy ride


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Pedal vs Shin


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

drifting in and out of the clouds in marin county at the end of another day's light...


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

I think I will buy shares in the company that makes neosporin. -lol


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice overcast morning in the desert.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Love this mountain.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

finishing the day in the eucalyptus grove...


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

If I lived at the beach, I'd ride a fatty...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*rocks*

a modest elevation near my saturday's friend on mtbike , the climb is very difficult


----------



## csmo (Aug 11, 2012)

*Jones. Chestnut Ridge, George Washington NF. Virginia.*


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Sunday fun day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Salmon River Idaho fat biking............

Waha to Salmon River Loop by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

Great climb up to Hesitation Point.


----------



## mercyNside (Jan 22, 2014)

Sacramento river.


----------



## Mantramsagro (Jul 7, 2012)

First dirt on my Mantra rebuild..... Mae Taeng Thailand.


----------



## TheCanary (May 26, 2014)

Great summer in the high country, 11,500'.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Traded my 115º AZ desert riding for a cool weekend in PA on the Allegrippis trails.


----------



## drew502 (Feb 12, 2007)

Flow is fun . . .


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Playing in the sand and crushed granite with baby fat on the front:thumbsup:


----------



## MrSpecialK (Sep 15, 2011)

Took my DirtBag for a ride... she's living up to her name.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

MTB Pilot said:


> Playing in the sand and crushed granite with baby fat on the front:thumbsup:


There's something rugged about a hardtail with a dropper post.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Visiting old stomping grounds


----------



## lorenzovella (Jul 24, 2014)

Trail to the Jaguary dam in Brasil with my long lasting KHS alite 500


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)

The sunrise/rainbow combo this morning in Fort Collins was insane!!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*ride after work*

the bridge


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Taos, New Mexico&#8230;high desert and misty mountains*


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Us old guys had a hoot at Trestle today. LtoR: Davestr, Violator, myself.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

"I missed work for Jury Duty"










(the name of this run  )


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Racing is fun, m'kay?


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

"backyard" track


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Ealry morning in the desert.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

7 hours, 4400ft, 30 miles, hours of hike a bike, a close encounter with a bear and barely discernible trails. Totally worth it.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Didn't quite come out where we thought we would so a bit of hike a bike ensued


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

This was almost enough to convert me to become a morning person - almost.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Monf*ckintana


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

rogerfromco said:


> This was almost enough to convert me to become a morning person - almost.


Nice Pic.

I think anyone who rides in the mid day sun and heat is pretty hardcore. I value the schedule I have that enables me to do most riding / hiking or whatever in the 5a to 630a start times. By 830 or 9 that heat is ON.

I've done a few 86° afternoon rides but it's the lesser of fun per temps and traffic in my case.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

just getting underway...


----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

I found the mud.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Six miles into my ride I came to this sign:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

matuchi said:


> Six miles into my ride I came to this sign:
> 
> View attachment 914291


I know what I would do to that sign and the person who put it there.
I'd rip it out of the ground and shove it up the person's a$$.
Anti-Bike people make me so mad.


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

"Twenty years from now you'll be more disappointed by the things you didnt do than the things you did do"


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Mallee Scrub... The Border Track between SA and Vic, Australia.... Awesome !


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

Shakedown/training ride for a week of bikepacking along the GDMBR.


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

I was to "sick" for family function 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Wattles are out - summers coming!


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Central Scrutinizer said:


> Shakedown/training ride for a week of bikepacking along the GDMBR.


Do you have a closeup from your handlebar setup?
I'm looking for a drop bar compatible bag.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Warning, landmines ahead


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

*mile 10 of 50*









mile 10 of 50, cross country


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

It's all downhill from here!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

lubes17319 said:


> It's all downhill from here!
> View attachment 914620


That bike looks awesome.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

A perfect day in the PacNW!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

Chasing the moon in my cheeseburgers.


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

Opted out of this last section


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Checking out an unfamiliar spur off a familiar trail.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the mountain of Tuscany*

a view from the forest


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Sometimes you look over your shoulder and think: _"That was tasty"_


----------



## jcc383 (Jul 3, 2007)

Scrub, your shots always look like incredible trails. Where do you ride?


----------



## lunchwagon (Apr 29, 2010)

A 1-hour drive up a primitive 4wd road, followed by 2 hours and 2000' of climbing = this view, followed by a ripping 2800' descent.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

My ride up Mt Tam today - where Gary Fisher rode his first mountain bike.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Joaquin Miller Park


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Can I just stay up here for a while?


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Around 5 point something miles up the 6.4 mile climb to rip down Romero Canyon outside of Santa Barbara :thumbsup:


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Enjoying the cooler night temps with my 4 year old


----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

Found this guy chillin'


----------



## johnj2803 (Apr 30, 2011)

time to take a shower

Sent from my Venue 11 Pro 5130 using Tapatalk


----------



## csmo (Aug 11, 2012)

*Torry Ridge Trail. George Washington NF.*

This is looking down the trail; I walked.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Birthday ride


----------



## mbmsg (Jun 15, 2009)

*who needs 29er when 20's will do*

Jr wants big bike I say log over gets you a new bike. He says no problem run the tape for mom to see. After it we loaded up and drove to lbs.


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

*the journey starts now*


----------



## TN_Yeti (Mar 16, 2014)

I will miss this place.


----------



## shredeveryday (Aug 12, 2014)

*keep calm and ride on*

my last but not last ride


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)

Another kickass sunrise ride on the Front Range!


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

*early morning ride by the coast*


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Love on the rocks...aint no skinny tire...


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

provin1327 said:


> View attachment 915260
> Birthday ride


Happy Birthday!

Where are you located that the sunflowers are now in bloom?
cheers

p.s. wow that's a tall seat!


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

A little MTBhooky this morning.. back before the heat and rain.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

You need a picture thread I can sub to. Stalking your bike is becoming tiresome lol!


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Geek said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Where are you located that the sunflowers are now in bloom?
> cheers
> ...


Colorado Springs, the picture was taken on the way back to the parking lot at Ute Valley. I think its the angle of the top tube that makes the seat post look huge. I am pretty tall but the seat on my hardtail doesn't look that high hah. Pic from same birthday ride but in Cheyenne Canyon


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

- thanks.

You should see the photo collection of my KTMs - lol









etc


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Geek said:


> - thanks.
> 
> You should see the photo collection of my KTMs - lol
> 
> ...


Ah very nice, but that yeti has the "je ne sais quoi". So much so that I bought a trailmaster.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Geek said:


> A little MTBhooky this morning.. back before the heat and rain.


Seems like I haven't ridden Marshall Mesa for ages. Well actually I haven't. I need to rectify that, though my next ride there will probably be at night....


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

I could put up a cool pic of my bike leaning up against something in its glory as my noble steed but my 4 year old and her bike are way cooler.
Hitting a trail for her first time


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Nice kit!


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks! She loves her jerseys and would prob sleep in them if I let her


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Kids pics. Love them.

I tried to take my two on a "mellow" trail but it still proved too much for them in this "neck of the woods". Still they claimed to have had fun


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Doesn't get better than...*

heads down, grueling ridge climbs.








high alpine, meadow floats.








fast and flowy, chunky rollers.


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

Great views from Davis Mountains overlook.



@CigarsNJeeps


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)

Heading up to engineer mountain trail in Durango.


----------



## howiethepuck (Feb 20, 2014)

lunchwagon said:


> A 1-hour drive up a primitive 4wd road, followed by 2 hours and 2000' of climbing = this view, followed by a ripping 2800' descent.
> 
> View attachment 914992


Where is this???


----------



## lunchwagon (Apr 29, 2010)

howiethepuck said:


> Where is this???


Castle Peak, in the White Cloud Mountains of central Idaho.

A few miles down the trail, here's a nice spot to break during that sweet downhill.


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice spot for a break 

Untitled by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## Xid (May 7, 2014)

*View from the top.*

Early taste of fall yesterday evening in north Idaho.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Fantastic riding weather this week


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmmm, where's my line?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

huffster said:


> Hmmm, where's my line?
> 
> View attachment 916073


Far left, or walk. There looks to be no climbing line straight up.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Riding in the Redwoods of Mt Tam.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

dipping under the afternoon marine layer in marin...


----------



## Lunge Bob Sweatpants (Jun 12, 2007)

Copper Harbor Trails in Michigan's upper peninsula:

Sorry, not sure why the photo auto-rotated.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Ride #1 today, one of the best trails evah! (Kingsbury to the bench, South Lake Tahoe)


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Ride #2, don't overshoot tabletops!


----------



## Rei Miraa (Jul 31, 2014)

view of the Carlton Complex fire 2 hours north of me, Pateros burned down the night before, July 17 2014; over 100 homes burned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shredeveryday (Aug 12, 2014)

*my trail*

I like to fly


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

There is no mountains in that part of Croatia where I am coming from, but a lot of endless trails...

here: national park "kopacki rit", near Osijek.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the path under the rocks named Balzo di Peppone*

near Abetone . Italy


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the path for the Lago nero ( Black lake )*

very steep to ascent


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

No riding today but lots of trail work. :thumbsup:


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

My son and I rode up to Phoenix Lake.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

black and tan with a foggy chaser...


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

matuchi said:


> My son and I rode up to Phoenix Lake.


Taking the kid riding. Bravo!


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

^got the highest i've been on 2 wheels - lenawee trail, back side of arapahoe basin, CO


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

WA-CO said:


> Taking the kid riding. Bravo!


Thanks - my son has logged over 700 miles with me on his dirt bike in the last two summers. The local high school MTB coach has seen him ride and asked him to join the team when he gets in high school. He loves riding my old 1996 StumperJumper M2 FS Comp. We ride three or four times a week.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Breaking in the new tires yesterday.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Lunge Bob Sweatpants said:


> Copper Harbor Trails in Michigan's upper peninsula:
> 
> Sorry, not sure why the photo auto-rotated.


Was just there this past weekend.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

No better cure for jet lag, after a weekend trip to Tokyo and back, than a 20 mile ride on fat tires.:thumbsup:


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

So so nice.


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

2 wheels by the sea


----------



## howiethepuck (Feb 20, 2014)

Dakota Ridge, Front Range, CO


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

cw50must said:


> Breaking in the new tires yesterday.


My favorite tire! You know that Vittoria is killing the Geax brand but the Geax line will be taking on the Vittoria brand name. Hopefully, they won't change the tire names too.

SpoKWerks.com 
Custom bikepacking gear Made in Switzerland
Mettmenstetten, Switzerland


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Only rode 24km with 48m of climbing today. Quality riding though....


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

*Bikepacking Alpencross from Oberstdorf, Germany to Lake Garda, Italy*















More pics here -
https://www.flickr.com/photos/wunnspeed/sets/72157646182761110/


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Ran into a bit more hike-a-bike than I would have wanted but now I know for next time


----------



## TwistedLefty (Apr 23, 2014)

f'n tree rats


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Got a fun ride in between storms that ended on at trail that was washed out with lots of mud and still had flowing washes...Rare here:thumbsup:


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

NW West Oz


----------



## csmo (Aug 11, 2012)

*Rivanna Trail. Charlottesville*


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Demo for lunch today. Buy this or pay my daughter's tuition for this coming semester?


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Demo for lunch today. Buy this or pay my daughter's tuition for this coming semester?
> 
> View attachment 917206


Definitely buy it! Let your daughter take a semester off haha


----------



## lostgiant (Aug 12, 2014)

Reward!


----------



## jcc383 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Mellow*


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

jcc383 said:


> View attachment 917287


Woah. I think I'm hallucinating.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

A beautiful cloudy and low 90* day for a fun romp in the Phoenix Mt. Preserve:thumbsup:


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

I like having a weekday off.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

CX in the hills today.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Just me, the deer and a sunrise.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

ACLakey said:


> Just me, the deer and a sunrise.
> 
> View attachment 917607


And a Transition Covert 29... one of the coolest 29ers IMO.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*"Road" Closed*

"Roads?! Where we're going, we don't need roads!"


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> And a Transition Covert 29... one of the coolest 29ers IMO.


Thanks, and I agree! The Covert 29 is the funnest bike I have been on, I love it.


----------



## jcc383 (Jul 3, 2007)

TheNormsk said:


> Woah. I think I'm hallucinating.


As I look at that picture on my iPad I agree with you. I went overboard on the edit 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

ACLakey said:


> Thanks, and I agree! The Covert 29 is the funnest bike I have been on, I love it.


Wait...29ers aren't allowed to be fun :lol:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

NFLcheesehead1 said:


> Wait...29ers aren't allowed to be fun :lol:


If you can ride a bike, any wheel size is fun. 
If you are a trend following idiot, then no wheel size is fun.
As for me, I prefer the 29ers. They are the most fun IMO.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Nope... Nothing to see here... Move along... Move along. 😁

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Dirty disco, awesome bike!



ozzybmx said:


> CX in the hills today.


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

Muddy humid ride today!



JasonG


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Smokey but awesome!


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

A good ride up Mt Tamalpais today.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

How was the ride down?


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

jeffw-13 said:


> How was the ride down?


A lot faster than the ride up. :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Old deserted boat caves carved in the rock where fishermen used to store their boats and nets many years ago.

Willunga beach, South Australia.


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

ozzybmx said:


> Old deserted boat caves carved in the rock where fishermen used to store their boats and nets many years ago.
> 
> Willunga beach, South Australia.


My local and most favourite beach ?? how's the 3000kms in august goin mate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Post ride dinner - had to burn the calories to earn the calories.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

beautiful trail near river Drava, Osijek Croatia:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*bad manners*

on mtb


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Fun ride with friends today.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Riding out of the darkness and into the light.


----------



## TheCanary (May 26, 2014)

Worth the climb!


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

Incredibly hot today, but I didnt even care! Was having way too much fun.


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Aug 5, 2011)

Improvised Arizona trailside device


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

ick jumping cactus...hated that stuff when i lived there


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

*nature calls...*


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

These are the golden days of riding in the Zuni Mountains. Wild flowers are in full swing, days in the 80's, nights in the 40's, trails are perfect.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Bike insisted on a snack break.


----------



## kookid (Aug 25, 2014)

*Hill Climb*


----------



## kookid (Aug 25, 2014)

That looks great!


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

Where is that? I need to ride a place called Sawtooth.


----------



## Kruggc (Aug 26, 2014)

Knee deconstruction


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

Awwww, your knee is smiling at you.


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

wow, that's brutal \m/


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

Webby!



JasonG


----------



## Rei Miraa (Jul 31, 2014)

JasonG1977 said:


> Webby!
> 
> 
> 
> JasonG


Burn it with fire.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Time for a break after tryin to set some PBs ??








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Got one last summer trail ride in with my nephew yesterday before he started kindergarten today.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Was happy to trying out some new to me trails last Sunday.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Shadows.



SPP


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

'Twas all fun'n'games until the lightening arrived :eekster:








bigger pic: https://topgeek.smugmug.com/Edward/...Mountain-Biking/i-sXFQDw8/0/X2/viewcc5-X2.jpg

One more because the view is so great 








bigger pic: https://topgeek.smugmug.com/Edward/...untain-Biking/i-7djcdrX/0/X3/centview3-X3.jpg


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Vacation Day well spent.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I love our late summer afternoon sunlight.


----------



## SaltLakeMaine (Aug 27, 2014)

Great Salt Lake


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

My 12 year old son was happy after riding 2,437 feet up Eldridge Grade to the East Peak Mt. Tamalpais.


----------



## Solo-Rider (Sep 15, 2013)

Finding new places to explore, makes my rides, more exciting.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Im cheating.... Before a ride pics

Prepped for 3 days in the mountains... and lm a little bit excited


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Smokey at dawn.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*ride after work*

a lot of horsefly I must to go speed


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Maurizio, l love your English

My pic for today, only because l know you all love Strava


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

My niece hitting the trails on her strider...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

At the beginning of Cascade Canyon Fire Road - otherwise known as Repack - click the link below to see why this is such an historic mountain bike place.

Charlie Kelly's Repack Page


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

It's been raining - lots of green, and some red


----------



## tjanse (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

Don't get into the erosion rut.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Tracking a 4.8" Bud print down the beach.


----------



## lex_luthor (Aug 12, 2014)

Can I beat the rain?!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I think that stick just moved :eekster:


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Glacier Ice Clariden Lake*


glacier lake icebergs rock stones

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Hebron, CT*


----------



## orrwosh (Oct 24, 2012)

Swiss cows (not all of them cows, as it turned out) above Capriasca / Val Colla.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Half Moon Pies - Leadville CO*

4 Mountain Bikers, and 2 Large Pies, DONE.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Shh...


----------



## Laurido92 (Nov 3, 2013)

End of the trail


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Laurido92 said:


> End of the trail


Hurts my neck.


----------



## Laurido92 (Nov 3, 2013)

Don't know why it's sideways!!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Covering last 2 rides 

Saturday, great test/tune for new forks.



Sunday, new to me trailset, SO DIDNT SUCK!!! (so no pics of best part, the techy stuff)


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

A nice ride around the reservoir


----------



## MattNorv (Jun 1, 2013)

provin1327 said:


> View attachment 920216
> A nice ride around the reservoir


Is that horsetooth?


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

MattNorv said:


> Is that horsetooth?


Yep, headed down shoreline and over to Lory


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

1700 metres


----------



## TJB85 (Oct 11, 2013)

Here's to Summer! :thumbsup:


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Protected species in my area: Desert Tortoise


----------



## DYI01 (Jun 28, 2012)

I got a little bit wet.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

QuenteK25 said:


> Protected species in my area: Desert Tortoise


That's really cool to see. Good to know there is at least one left.


----------



## orrwosh (Oct 24, 2012)

cmg71 said:


> 1700 metres


Motto della croce! Which way did you take?


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Had a nice labor day ride.


----------



## csmo (Aug 11, 2012)

That's a mushroom.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Playing in the sand dunes at the Murray Mouth in South Australia.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

orrwosh said:


> Motto della croce! Which way did you take?


The up way ............. but the down way was what it was all about 

(sorry lm currently in the south of France, so cant check my GPS)


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

WA-CO said:


> That's really cool to see. Good to know there is at least one left.


I came across another one on the same trail a few months back. It was MUCH smaller so I'm assuming there's at least 2 of them! :thumbsup:


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Found some granite to play on this weekend


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Riders on the Storm*


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Big Meadow Surf*


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Teeny Tiny Singletrack*


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Big Blue Skies for Today's Ride!*


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Smooth and Creamy Colorado Trail*


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Above alpine, ride like hell.*


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Ride Fast, Take Chances!*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Cheers, from mile marker 26 on the Mon River Trail.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

My new 'roadie'


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

one of my favorite sections in Core Creek County Park


----------



## BigCiX (Aug 23, 2014)

I can see the light at the end of the tunnel


Taken with my Nexus 5


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Muir woods ...


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Break time


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I can't wait to ride this.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Pump track at the trailhead in Bend at Tiddlywinks/Funner.


----------



## Amir Hossein Bahrami (May 14, 2014)

At Shiraz/Iran


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

Still in Asturias, Spain's north shore.


----------



## csmo (Aug 11, 2012)

I was making coffee. The pot tipped over. I was pissed. Still a good ride. Near Sherando Lake, George Washington NF, VA.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

At the trailhead gearing up to head out.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

*this is my church*


----------



## rigid9 (Oct 19, 2013)

Finally made it up to Colorado! Green Mountain on this trusty rental steed.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

The reward, after the climb

uploadimage


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Cobra8d said:


> The reward, after the climb
> 
> uploadimage


Is that a 35mm clamp diameter?


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Green, green,green.







(Sorry it's blurry.)


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

First ride in two months, recovering from pneumonia. So good to be back on the MTB!


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

digitalhippie13 said:


> First ride in two months, recovering from pneumonia. So good to be back on the MTB!
> 
> View attachment 921696


Dude, that is a great photo!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

shining_trapezoid said:


> Dude, that is a great photo!


thanks! it's a GoPro selfie. Lots of awesome granite slabs to explore on that mountain.


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

JasonG


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Ketchum, Idaho


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

It was sunny this morning.


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

where I live is better than where u live  haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

My local hills, the roads I ride most and even my house are all somewhere in this picture. Happy morning just riding and not worrying about anything, not even Strava!


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

cw50must said:


> It was sunny this morning.


That's a pretty rad pik mate ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

3 inch tires make trails like this one...FUUUUNNNN!:thumbsup:


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Damn things wants to wheelie all the time.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Vintage group ride yesterday. 20 riders aged 15-55 riding 15 miles on 20 bikes 20 years or older.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Corey90 said:


> That's a pretty rad pik mate ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Flooding everywhere today


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Rode the 680 Trail today.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Fall is here


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Is that a 35mm clamp diameter?


No, 31.8 Race face Atlas


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Cobra8d said:


> No, 31.8 Race face Atlas


I have a 35mm diameter RF Atlas and SixC bars on my bike. Really nice. Way over-gunned for my riding in theory, but an absolute pleasure on nasty trail. My other bike has an old RF carbon bar and it was also a huge step up from alloy back then. The new setup is just sweet, but to be honest I think I loved the bar and stem more before I put the bike together. Very sexy, smooth and special.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*picture in motion*

in my favourite trail


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

CDK said:


> Flooding everywhere today
> View attachment 922048


Every time I see your bike and your daughter's bike in a pic, it makes me smile a little.

Ride on!


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

huffster said:


> Every time I see your bike and your daughter's bike in a pic, it makes me smile a little.
> 
> Ride on!


Thanks for the comment! I love to hear things like that.
She is a pretty awesome 4 year old and goes everywhere I go on a bike. She has even done 13+mi rides with me.
We can't go to that park with out doing a few runs down the grass hill


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Birthday epic!


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Divine Moment


----------



## JF_ (Mar 9, 2013)

Duck!


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

JF_ said:


> Duck!


Where is that?


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hanging on a cactus next to a trail.


----------



## JF_ (Mar 9, 2013)

dgw2jr said:


> Where is that?


Las Vegas


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

...or more specifically...it is in red rock canyon about a mile in from the late night trailhead.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Dialing in the new fatbike before the snow hits (hopefully tonight)...

Motobecane Lurch on Flying Dog by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Snack time


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

I thought it was the yellow tint on my glasses fooling me.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Towed a friend into a drop she'd not done before. Had her do it again for a pic. She was ecstatic!


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Deep in the woods on the cyclocross.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*29er Carbon Hardtail...*

Contrary to popular belief, this bike totally shreds some serious gnar.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

scrublover said:


> Towed a friend into a drop she'd not done before. Had her do it again for a pic. She was ecstatic!


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to scrublover again.


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)

It's that time of year, on my way back down from some trail work trying to get my neighborhood trail back to 100% open.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

why i love san francisco and the bay area...


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I enjoyed the Bay Area today too - Bolinas Ridge Trail. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCiX (Aug 23, 2014)

shekky said:


> why i love san francisco and the bay area...


I wish I lived in that area

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Amazing where a few MM of tire width will get you.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Up Creek Rd without a paddle.*


----------



## howiethepuck (Feb 20, 2014)

2 photos for your viewing enjoyment....


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Sun Valley


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Final high elevation trip for 2014


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

End of my 1st dirt half century in Sycamore Canyon.


----------



## JF_ (Mar 9, 2013)

huffster said:


> ...or more specifically...it is in red rock canyon about a mile in from the late night trailhead.


Right ON :thumbsup:


----------



## csmo (Aug 11, 2012)

We crossed the river and made our way along the bank... 








and over the crumbling wall to the narrow bench.









Rivanna River, Charlottesville, VA.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Great day to get back to Buffalo Creek!


----------



## Big Bald Clyde (Jan 24, 2011)

Finally sacking up and going for it after encouragement (and a beer or two)from friends.


----------



## lex_luthor (Aug 12, 2014)

Nice drop! I had a nice night ride tonight, stopped at the skate park to fart around for a few.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Golf MTB*


MTB Golf

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Just riding along


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

This is what makes it worth the pitch black, 4am wake up call.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

Core Creek County Park in Bucks County, Pa


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the end of trail*

a wild part ,finish the trail for mtb and start for trekkers by foot


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Had a nice escapr to the mountains this weekend.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

#brahp26erhardtail?brothat'sretroenduro


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

Stop for food!


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)

Searle pass today!


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Worth the climb


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

Im so jealous


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Rockin the afternoon on the Mojo HDR


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

First time riding Sandy Ridge. Had an amazing trip!


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Snowbasin


----------



## florencebiketours (Sep 16, 2014)

*Picture from Tuscany*

Via Francigena, between Gambassi Terme e San Gimignano.









Florence Bike Tours


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*what you need for excursion*

no beer


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hard Miles.

Hard Miles by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

*Tahoe Rim Trail*

First time riding a trail other than my local trails - the views were worth it - the rental bike wasn't better than I expected.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Here's what I think of your rules!


----------



## lex_luthor (Aug 12, 2014)

To the lake & back home


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## Ivor Colemanesky (Feb 12, 2014)

Wedge Tail eagle, landed on high voltage power lines at the summit of Mt Bryan, South Australia.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Ivor Colemanesky said:


> Wedge Tail eagle, landed on high voltage power lines at the summit of Mt Bryan, South Australia.


Not even the rubber on his TLD gloves could save him!... Sorry...


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## ralfaro (Apr 24, 2012)

Found an abandoned train station during my ride ...


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Off the top on curly highline


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Jump Time


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Live from the trail


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

evdog said:


> Live from the trail


That looks like Our Lady of the Rockies - high above Butte Mt.........


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Doin' a little trail work today.


----------



## Marna_Kazmaier (Sep 11, 2014)

Mickelson Trail ~ South Dakota (my husband)


----------



## Yelnatz (Sep 18, 2014)

Gorgeous day. OK picture.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Next up...4k descent to waiting beers


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

^^ Wow that's beautiful Evdog!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice place for a little rest.


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

Crossing a little stream.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Friday ride.


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Need a hotdog


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Things are looking up


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Last race of the season, running 14th from 56, mass start .......20 metres later and this was the result, slipped to 20th from 56, that upset him more than the pain.










sorry for the long "one line", he is ok though, but l reckon it'll hurt tomorrow


----------



## kingdom (Jul 6, 2012)

Freedom.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## JoeLee (Jun 17, 2004)

A good day.


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

Spanish Pirinees


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

went back to look at that funny rock I passed while doing a leisurely ride with my son.


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

haha, cool find!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

haven't posted here in a while so I'm giving you two from today,

State flower, where is should be, in the wild









Not sure which of my riding buddies left this, or where he pulled them from


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

race against the rain............l lost


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

look hard enough and you can see the farallones...and some offshore squalls...


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Fall is here...*

Aspens have started to change...







Road bike, gravel path, fall day...


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Pass Maighels*


Lake Maighels Maighelspass

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

cmg71 said:


> race against the rain............l lost


Kinda like I fought the law and the law won.


----------



## konda (Jul 22, 2014)

A beautiful trail near my home in Finland.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Two night bike packing trip in the Zuni Mountains.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*ride after work and take a break*

on the green hills


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Grinding some gravel on the way to the top of Steen Mtns SE Oregon........

On and around Steen Mountains SE Oregon by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## Frequent_Traveller (Sep 9, 2009)

Descending from the Leaota massif in Carpathian Mountains, Romania.


----------



## YETI_NH (Sep 27, 2012)

NH singletrack bridges...


----------



## florencebiketours (Sep 16, 2014)

*A ride in Gambassi area, on Via Francigena trail, Tuscany*









I love riding into the wi...neyards

Florence Bike Tours


----------



## ZomblibulaX (Oct 3, 2008)

Up before the hunters...


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Straight & narrow


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

ZomblibulaX said:


> Up before the hunters...


Almost looks like the Black Tusk in the background, but more arid.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

cerpindicular said:


> went back to look at that funny rock I passed while doing a leisurely ride with my son.


Presumably it is an arrowhead. Looks nice


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

cmg71 said:


> Last race of the season, running 14th from 56, mass start .......20 metres later and this was the result, slipped to 20th from 56, that upset him more than the pain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to quote myself, but here is the prelude to the quote.......


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

CX ride


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

2nd biggest crane of its kind in the US


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Poor guys i know their pain only it was always on bmx tracks that that happened to me.


----------



## TheCanary (May 26, 2014)

Fall colors in the La Sals.


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

*i love new zealand*

xmas tree in sticky forest wanaka


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Officially Fall


----------



## marcymarc (Sep 20, 2011)

chuckeieio said:


> View attachment 923790


Which trail in Ontario is this?


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

cmg71 said:


> Sorry to quote myself, but here is the prelude to the quote.......


Looks like the kid in black and white shorts got a face full.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Mt Tam - birthplace of the mountain bike.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Just pointing out that we've reached page 420 and that this is still probably the best thread on this whole site.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

marcymarc said:


> Which trail in Ontario is this?


That's a new segment this year in Durham Forest. 
There's 2 skinnies on the segment. Pic is one and a video I took of the other.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

chuckeieio said:


> That's a new segment this year in Durham Forest.
> There's 2 skinnies on the segment. Pic is one and a video I took of the other.
> 
> View attachment 926845


I love skinnies! Those look so much fun.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Penn's View looking East. Soooooon.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Looking towards Bald Hill.


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

thats an awesome view !


Iamrockandroll13 said:


> Penn's View looking East. Soooooon.
> 
> View attachment 926960


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Riding amongst the rocks...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Down.









Up. Easily pedaled, but didn't want to spill my beer.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

waterfront trail early morning.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Yesterday's ride around Hamsterley Forest in Durham, England.










Today's ride in the North York Moors.


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

Finland


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Beautiful morning for a ride before the weather turns to shite


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

*I do what the sign says.*








Outside Phoenix


----------



## ZomblibulaX (Oct 3, 2008)

Ridnparadise said:


> Almost looks like the Black Tusk in the background, but more arid.


Blackhawk Pass, CO trail. Lizardhead in the background.


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Jul 25, 2014)

Intro to DH - Great day at Highland with my son!


----------



## csmo (Aug 11, 2012)

Conway River, Madison Co., VA.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Some Hab'in by the Vermillion Cliffs on an old Navajo trail.


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

excellent weekend for fall colors off kenosha...


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

One from last week.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Fall settling in to North Central Idaho.

Headwaters by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Turn #2 on Boss, Lorton, VA.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Quality time.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Tune up.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

We had some nice weather this last weekend.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Looking towards Utah form the Kaibab Plateau.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

beautiful day @ swiss alps:


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Colors are starting to "pop" here in southern NY state...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Cool looking sky on my after work loop last night.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Getting cool enougb for some afternoon rides around here.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Couple hours playin' in the leaves....



SPP


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Crossing the old abandoned Tocaloma bridge.


----------



## LL650B (Oct 1, 2014)

Moab awesomeness....


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Freakin Flagstaff! 8 years in Arizona and just made it up there now. I want to move..


----------



## LL650B (Oct 1, 2014)

Moab Awesomeness....


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

*I gave my mt bikes a rest today*


----------



## Pableras (Aug 8, 2006)

Summer backcountry pass storming


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

No more jangly bits.


----------



## MattNorv (Jun 1, 2013)

*Blue Sky*

First ride on the new frame! I love it


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

toomanyhobbies said:


> Intro to DH - Great day at Highland with my son!
> 
> View attachment 927530


can you send me info on his ride?


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Iamrockandroll13 said:


> No more jangly bits.


What are "jangly bits"?


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Breaking her in


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

matuchi said:


> What are "jangly bits"?


I'm guessing the rear mech.


----------



## ZomblibulaX (Oct 3, 2008)

Last high country ride?
Refrozen snow was grippy
Winter is coming
(Is haiku still one line?)


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

cruising the shores of Lake Cairncurran on the fat tire uni


----------



## C-man23 (Mar 8, 2012)

Tanasi trail system, IMBA Epic #1 off the list.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Spent the day building new singletrack :thumbsup:


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

jeffw-13 said:


> Spent the day building new singletrack :thumbsup:


Nice work! 
I think we live somewhat near one another. We will have to plan a ride one day.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

red carpet only for me...such a beautiful ride today...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Monarch Crest season is just about over.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*red dust over tires*

this tire is french , from Decathlon at 12 euros , only. let's try !


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*magic appennine*

wild real wild


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Fall Fargo'ing through farm country......

Friday Gravel by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2014)

Doug_ID said:


> Fall Fargo'ing through farm country......
> 
> Friday Gravel by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


 Fargo Ti?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

nice and cool above san francisco today...


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Forster said:


> Fargo Ti?


Yep


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Doug_ID said:


> Fall Fargo'ing through farm country......
> 
> Friday Gravel by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


Is that a frost river bag? What do you think of it?


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

shining_trapezoid said:


> Is that a frost river bag? What do you think of it?


Close, it is an Acorn large saddle bag.

Large Saddlebag

It is really nice and well built. It will work with regular saddles but is really designed for brooks type saddle with the rear facing loops.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Finally hit this drop, not so impressive for some, but my biggest to date which is all the matters.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Stoeckli Riental*


Stoeckli - over the clouds

cu m10b
Trail.ch


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Did my first race this weekend. Tour of the white mountains.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

big_slacker said:


> Finally hit this drop, not so impressive for some, but my biggest to date which is all the matters.


I rode Voodoo yesterday but opted to skip the drop. Nice looking bike!


----------



## critterstalker (May 1, 2011)

Nice....


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

A mate JRA the Jindy trail network


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Double rainbow at the Vermillion Cliffs.


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

A B++


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

half a fat bike combined with caffeine overdose


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

It was a work night at the community bike park, but I rode a couple laps on the pump track so it counts.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Night Bomber


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

2 weeks holidaying in Tuscany, lots of riding happening


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Man, this is really gonna' screw up my Strava! time...


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

These are cheat pics. I had my bike with me but never rode during our 3 day break at Urangan, Hervey Bay, at the northern end of the Great Sandy Straits last weekend. The GS Straits end there, but its roughly the mid-point of Fraser Island, which continues 60km either direction.

Fraser Is is a natural marvel. It's the largest sand island in the world, home to the purest dingo population in Australia, some of the most amazing fresh water lakes, is 4WD and boat accessible and an absolute must visit when you come to Oz. We had 5 hours cruising along the inner edge watching the last of the whales after calving at the end of the northern end of our whale migration. Lots of good pics of that, but here's something else fat


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2014)

*End of the Trail*

Fall = Epic Riding:thumbsup:


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Melinder on the fun way across Gold Bar Rim


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

This was a few rides ago. Sac Ditch Trail, Redding, CA


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

While jumping out of his way and taking the pic...I tore my meniscus. :nono:


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Spring has sprung downunder.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

quentek25 said:


> while jumping out of his way and taking the pic...i tore my meniscus. :nono:


aaaaaaaahhhhhhhh, crap man! Healing wishes!!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

So nice in the woods on Wednesday afternoon...



SPP


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Giggling like an idiot the whole time (Tuscany, ltaly)


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Tuscany mountains*

beautiful


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*where in Tuscany ?*



cmg71 said:


> Giggling like an idiot the whole time (Tuscany, ltaly)


Maybe Elba island ? Nice pics !


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Melinder picks a line on a wet and slippery chunky day


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

Fall, Thursday morning. Chattahoochee National Forest. Blue Ridge, GA.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Beautiful fall afternoon for my first SS ride on my LES since I converted it from 1x10; First big climb on SS was F'n brutal, but still fun in a sick way!:madman:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Maurizio said:


> Maybe Elba island ? Nice pics !


Castiglione della Pescaia (Maremma?)


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Bittersweet
A Long Canyon by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Feeling blessed this autumnal morning in the North East of England.


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Kyle509 said:


> Bittersweet
> A Long Canyon by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Cool shot. Thanks


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

Birdman-X said:


> ...honey...you know how I told you I wanted a new bike....


LOL, birdman, just going through this post, curious to know what replaced your "broke bike".


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*yep*

also visit Massa Marittima and by ship on Elba Island from Piombino ( with your bike of course )


----------



## Ready805 (Oct 3, 2012)

*Half way up Llandegla, my son enjoying the amazing views*


----------



## Asterope (Mar 11, 2014)

First race - didn't come last!


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

I never post here so you get a few


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

adidas trail


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Banged out a quick ride before work this morning


----------



## YETI_NH (Sep 27, 2012)

Fall riding in NH!!


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

sunrise ride


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Just another perfect fall day in Ascutney Basin, VT


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

VTSession said:


> Just another perfect fall day in Ascutney Basin, VT


I had hoped to go ride the STAB trails tomorrow, but I tried something stupid on my bike and scraped up my shin badly. 
It really sucks because this weekend is going to be so nice and the trails must finally be dry at Ascutney.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

seeing the air show from the coastal hills...


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I had hoped to go ride the STAB trails tomorrow, but I tried something stupid on my bike and scraped up my shin badly.
> It really sucks because this weekend is going to be so nice and the trails must finally be dry at Ascutney.


Heal up quick! STAB trails are dry and tacky.


----------



## csmo (Aug 11, 2012)

Conway River 








A few blocks from home. Charlottesville


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

digitalhippie13 said:


> sunrise ride
> 
> View attachment 930483


That's great!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I wouldn't let a scraped up shin stop me from riding. Rub some dirt
on it and hit the trails.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

John Kuhl said:


> I wouldn't let a scraped up shin stop me from riding. Rub some dirt
> on it and hit the trails.


+1

Even when I was a kid I never let boo boos stop me from riding!


----------



## eb5 (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## _Ben (Oct 12, 2014)

Autumn in Scotland


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*sunday morning in the park*

with my Giant


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

name the feature, hot shot.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

View between showers today from a mtb ride up to a high fire tower on the Appalachian trail, here in the mtns of western NC.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

John Kuhl said:


> I wouldn't let a scraped up shin stop me from riding. Rub some dirt
> on it and hit the trails.





sasquatch rides a SS said:


> +1
> 
> Even when I was a kid I never let boo boos stop me from riding!


Well it is more than just a few "boo boos". I will go road riding today, as I did yesterday to get some riding time in, but I don't want to make it any worse by accidentally re-opening the wound, etc.


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

High above the Napa Valley


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Guetsch Stoeckli - Surfing in the clouds...*


Stoeckli - Trailsurfing in the clouds

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Gorilla's in the mist.


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Melinder navigates a Chocolate Milk Flashflood


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*After three months of inactivity...*









You need to start somewhere ... :thumbsup:


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

The monsoon season turns some of our desert trails into fun challenges! Cleaned it the second time:thumbsup:


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

IMGP7472 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Some SS fun out on the Coyote Canyon Trl at Brown's Ranch with buddy from LBS testing my Gnarvester; Only Saguaro cactus I've ever seen with a fanned top.:thumbsup:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Quiet reflection.


----------



## J.R.A. (Nov 21, 2012)

First Tracks


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

afternoon wheelie session


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Riding on stone


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

One from the race last weekend...


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

My 3rd trip here & finally grew a pair & rode this:thumbsup:


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Riding along the western rim of Hells Canyon yesterday........

Hat Point to Lord Flat Ride by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

*warplane engine and propeller*

stumbled across this deep in the forest..very surreal


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

What trail??


----------



## Mantramsagro (Jul 7, 2012)

Illegal loggers here sure have some nice cuts on this great looking wood.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*yesterday afternoon with my friends*

on the peak in the wild area


----------



## Gromov (Sep 11, 2013)

We've had an international MTB competition held here yesterday in Baku. They've prepared a nice XC track. Enjoyed it today.


----------



## JF_ (Mar 9, 2013)

Morning Ride Red Rock Canyon


----------



## JF_ (Mar 9, 2013)

Tony's Cavern


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Fat and Skinny went to war


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Sometimes its fun to be a bit of a masochist. Certainly makes you appreciate tire volume and suspension when you hit a nice bit of rocks and roots.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Jovian (Jun 18, 2013)

Tried a new trail with friends yesterday, it was beautiful and brutal at the same time.


----------



## B.A.R.K. (Oct 17, 2007)

First night ride.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

fantastic conditions & beautiful ride yesterday...








why is this little guy still out i dont know but...i helped him to the sunny side of the road...hope he found a shelter from cold before night came...


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)

Likely the last alpine ride of the season, it did not disappoint!


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Today, a little slice of Rocky Mountain paradise.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^
niiiiccccceeee!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

This is no fun... said no one ever!


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Holy switchbacks! We need to build something like that in our park


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*shadows*

today sunny and warm , these climate isnt for october in the end


----------



## redtoad (Oct 4, 2014)

The Jones's heading out for a cycling holiday!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Fatty ho!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Throwback to my first ride on Vegas dirt . . .


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Finishing Sundays race


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

cmg71 said:


> Finishing Sundays race


You live close to me it seems. Those EKZ signs tipped me off. Looks like a really crappy day to be on the trail but a good day to be finished.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll play a little catch-up with a few from recent rides.

#1: Lots of "slick-rock" on this ride.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

#2: Nice spot for a little break


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

#3: Disappearing into the brush


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Never any whining...if I get to ride my bike.



SPP


----------



## TrickkyGangsta (Sep 25, 2014)

There's nothing like a good stream crossing ...


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

After 12 days the sun finally came out again.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Enjoyed the sunrise yesterday.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

Mid morning ride at Mt. Tabor Park. Dallas, GA. The intersection at Rocks of Doom and Booger. Nice


----------



## RedtiresII71 (Apr 11, 2011)

Dirt....Flatirons...warm...


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

All caught up, time to shift gears


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

Beats workin


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

breakin' in some new fat-alberts on the rocks


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Today, I saw a rock.


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Melinder


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

lubes17319 said:


> Today, I saw a rock.
> View attachment 933840


That's not a rock, it is a mountain!


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Autumn.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Probably 15 minutes after this picture I ate it pretty good in front of another mountain biker and some hikers on some stupid stuff after the most technical part of trail was past


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Favorite spot


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Yep, Nope. Didn't get far on 35's in the rain.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

CX Sunday...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Just chillin' by a stagnant lake.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Taking some extra space here, as thread author...










A half beer repair. 









Therlin having fun.


----------



## shyamrox (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## robert w (Dec 14, 2010)

scrublover said:


> Taking some extra space here, as thread author...


Permission granted - this is the best thread on the internet. I've followed it for almost 3 years, since the first post. And besides, your pics are always awesome.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Enjoying the awesome autumn weather


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

This one reminded me of the pic that got this thread rolling. Perfectly summed up an overnight bikepacking ride on rugged AZ terrain. For once, catclaw saved the day!!


----------



## csmo (Aug 11, 2012)

Walnut Creek. Albemarle Co., VA.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Polar opposite ^ today's ride was 78 leafy degrees..


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

A perfect Fall day.


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

a few weeks ago, but wth...


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

MhzMonster said:


> A perfect Fall day.


That is one awesome looking bike MhzMonster. Well done!!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

kevinboyer said:


> That is one awesome looking bike MhzMonster. Well done!!


Thanks! I checked out your site.. awesome wildlife photos! Photography is my other passion.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Get skinny!


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Did a 14 1/2 mile road and canal ride with my 4 year old today:thumbsup:


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

I love my early morning rides on the weekends


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Sunset ride!


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*Otay Lakes, Chula Vista, CA*

Taking a break


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the view from sausalito; taking the quick way to mt tam...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sky rider


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Got in a spin before the snow arrives tonight


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Puppy Attack!*

Not a great picture, but this is my buddy being attacked by a puppy after a crash. That 6lb puppy was so fast! I must say, puppy kisses can be pretty nasty. Fortunately no pup induced injuries, however I required stitches from laughing so hard.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Time to try the new steed in Fruita!*


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Not a great pic? That's awesome!!!


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Had a good one this weekend


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

My 4 year old is climbing so much better now! Hard to really tell the size and how steep this hill is but pretty good for a four year old non the less


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

CDK said:


> My 4 year old is climbing so much better now! Hard to really tell the size and how steep this hill is but pretty good for a four year old non the less


Awesome. She's a little ripper!


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

sweet reward after trail building session


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

They said the 'trail' 'wasn't too bad'. Hmmmm. I beg to differ.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

This afternoon's meadow skippage.


----------



## curtisp (Aug 21, 2012)

Taken last week...love this time of year...


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

The night before my first ride in almost 5 years!!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Posting this in the Fatbike forum too.

This pic came from someone's upload to flicker, it really depicts what's going on, the 600km Simpson Desert Bike Race 2014, approaching the finish line after working together for 80km of soft sand dunes, headwinds, 40°C plus temps and massive corrugations.

Each one of us has different thoughts going on but only one goal in mind.










baecd o by b s on 500px


----------



## B.A.R.K. (Oct 17, 2007)

Testing out some new lights.


----------



## cuks (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice. Where did you bought the lamp?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Looks like a Magicshine with the back end illuminated switch. Only thing not to like about them.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

new personal milestone...san francisco to tam and back on the SS...42.8 miles...


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Right on Shekky


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Gorilla in the mist.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Beautiful riding weather this morning.


----------



## UserNameTaken (Jun 1, 2009)

*Blue Dot*

November 2014 - legal and buckets of fun.


----------



## florencebiketours (Sep 16, 2014)

*R: One picture, one line. No whining. Something about YOUR last ride. [o]*

From base... 









to top...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

not crossing the bridge today...there's plenty of fun hidden away right here in the city...


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Azz kicked on this overnighter into Hells Canyon.........

Imnaha to Dug Bar in Hells Canyon by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

MTB in Rhode Island.....nothing like late fall in New England


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*sunday morning with some friends*

too mud too fun


----------



## lex_luthor (Aug 12, 2014)

New build killed it


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeeeeeehaaaaaa!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Dirt and sand today...


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

After 2.5 weeks of OMD (old man's disease), I'm stoked to be out when it is 7 degrees and snowing...

Lurching through 7 degree snow by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Finally got over myself*


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Watched the sunset before dropping into the fog, stupid me was too busy watching and forgot the pictures till late


----------



## maxl4me (Nov 11, 2014)

*On top !*


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Had another good ride this past weekend.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Playing catch-up...2 pictures, 2 lines, no whining. (2 different rides)*

Rarely see a soul, yet the path is well worn








In the misty morning, on the edge of time...


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Night riding rules!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*sunset*

the view point of my mtb


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

New fattys maiden journey, ran in to this fella on the way back from the beach.


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

Becoming fat is the new thing to do these days

Untitled by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

ozzybmx said:


> New fattys maiden journey, ran in to this fella on the way back from the beach.


Looks good billy ? hey when u did your ride in Kangaroo island, was it much single track or more fire roads etc? Just got back from working over there and looks amazing, just can't find any info on trails etc. cheers mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ready805 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## cuks (Feb 1, 2012)

Two shots from my local woods in Croatia, while I was waiting for my friends


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Sands of suffrage.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

first bit o snow this year......

Waha Snow Ride by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

We had our first bit of snow as well


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

A man's 2 best friends 

IMG_3261 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Stormy sunday. ..


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Not Chernobyl...


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Birthday ride, took myself down the Southern beaches, mostly on the sand but there's a load of nice singletrack on the beach cliffs and dunes.


----------



## Madman43 (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice day for a ride


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Every good ride has some


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Fatbikers have packed the trails nicely.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

*Cold*


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

saturday exploration


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Chilly, but sun=riding!


----------



## Refriger-Raider (Aug 16, 2011)

*Any ideas?*


----------



## cherrycen (Nov 6, 2014)

scrublover said:


> Giggling occurred.


WOOP, it's crazy, I like it


----------



## Stockman (Nov 20, 2014)

Baviaanskloof, good mates and scenery.


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

Fun ^^


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Just about sunrise looking down at Phoenix


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

This bike makes me giggle like a kid again.

https://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

UserNameTaken said:


> November 2014 - legal and buckets of fun.
> View attachment 937805


Blue Dot is legal now? Sweet! One of my favorite trails ever! Been about four years since my last visit, but will be getting to it again next fall.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Yo wall ride Mo Fo's !


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)

Maiden voyage, added some remarkable scratches(character) for good measure while cruising through rock gardens on an adjacent trail system. Dakota ridge for fellow denizens of the front range.


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think he liked how the "tractor wheels" helped me ride today!! 😄


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Kicking off my little bike week


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

creekside biking today..............

IMG_0549 by Doug Goodenough, on Flickr


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

iperov said:


>


That's hardcore....3 bikes, 2 riders.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Ear anemometer:


----------



## lex_luthor (Aug 12, 2014)

Had to scratch the itch before the snow comes


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Checked out the new bike park today.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

K.O.M









Rode a familiar track yesterday and it seemed a lot easier getting to the top (despite the mud!)


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

56 yo moron doing yard work.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Lovely in the woods...an early snow in the forecast for tomorrow...



SPP


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Leaves are finally down here in AL-makes for some fun, but in some cases hazardous, riding.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Solo nite missions:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

single, solo and after sunset...


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Just another day on the trails in eastern PA :thumbsup:


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Clearing the Aspen Corridor Trail, COLD day, carhartt insulated bibs over tights, a first. :thumbsup:


----------



## cuks (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice warm up!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Forecast was right!



SPP


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Gobble Gobble!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

thanksgiving in marin...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Heading out for the annual Thankgiving Day singletrack ride with 22 friends.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Working off some of that Thanksgiving feast by grinding through the snow.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Some creekside riding today..........

Charlie Creek Ride by Doug Goodenough, on Flickr


----------



## lostgiant (Aug 12, 2014)

Check out the ants!

Salinas Albergue Olimpico downhill trail Video 2 - YouTube


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I met some Mexican mountain bikers at the Appetite Seminar in Fairfax, just a few of the thousand or so riders.


----------



## MattNorv (Jun 1, 2013)

Hungover and Fat


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Black friday ride


----------



## florencebiketours (Sep 16, 2014)

*R: One picture, one line. No whining. Something about YOUR last ride. [o]*

Montalbano, Tuscany, Italy.









Have a nice ride.

www.florencebiketours.it


----------



## dss8653 (Feb 2, 2013)

Me time!!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

doing a single speed dirt loop in the city was a good call today...


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

riding that was a good time.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Clear skies in the desert today.


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)

First time riding in the desert, making my way up to free lunch/holy cross.


----------



## Leonora Michael (Nov 21, 2014)

My First Long Ride, Iloilo City, Philippines.


----------



## beecrazy (Jun 20, 2011)

First snow ride this season


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

New bike maiden voyage passion , cut very short by dam storm 






.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

And actually out on the trails finally.


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

Autumn is great @Asturias!


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

happy happy joy joy


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Headed a little south to get below the snow line.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

First and last ride of the year, it was fun though...


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

Nearly made it to the end without crashing!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Fatbike pub crawl... covered 140km all up, cheated about 10km of that with a Dolphin cruise.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

derrapancio said:


> Autumn is great @Asturias!


Looks like some nice chunk there. :thumbsup:


----------



## troycad (Dec 23, 2009)

Views for miles.


----------



## MrMentallo (Apr 10, 2013)

High penalty for failure


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey Joe Canyon exit.


image by kullaberg631, on Flickr


----------



## cuks (Feb 1, 2012)

MrMentallo said:


> High penalty for failure


Nice.... Blue Pig 

Which fork you are using? I presume RS Sektor?


----------



## MrMentallo (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah. It was a hell of a deal. 32mm stantions so it flexes a bit, but for the price I got it at, it has more than paid for itself. I've had no major problems with it.


----------



## cuks (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree with you. I also have a same frame with RS Sektor Solo Air fork, and for the money it's ok, but I'll switch to new Pike or something similar with beefier stanchions.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey buddy, you're showing a little bit too much seatpost there....


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

Leaves trying their best to hide the trail


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Sloppy weather/trail conditions/work preventing riding?

Find other outlets!

Challenge accepted!


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

Riding dirt with slicks today


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Today was an all lungs, no brains kind of ride. Just double track interval stuff (I'm so out of shape) and in the wind. 

Fun ride............lots to think about.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Pyramid.


----------



## digidelia (Oct 28, 2011)

it's very rare that we get to ride through clouds in las vegas


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

The zesty at the trails in RADelaide ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

Autumn stopped my wheel from turning


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Mornings on the local trails the past few days.... And a sun set from a recent rude. The views here don't suck. 


Sent from ACLakey's Android


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

clouds and fog swirl around the southern flank of mt tam just before dusk...


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Finally stopped raining!


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

The promise of a new day in Hawaii nei.


----------



## MattNorv (Jun 1, 2013)

Dry day in December means trying not to be bobcat bait.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Out exploring and playing in the terrain that this bike is made for; Rock and sand:thumbsup:


----------



## florencebiketours (Sep 16, 2014)

*R: One picture, one line. No whining. Something about YOUR last ride. [o]*

Landscape from the top of the trail, Lavaze', Trento, Italy










Have a nice ride

www.florencebiketours.it


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Last night was perfect.


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

The stoke is back


----------



## maximum.minimum (May 4, 2007)

There's a storm coming.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

En route to the trails, the light was hitting the range just right . . .


----------



## Xid (May 7, 2014)

Deep poop season in north Idaho. Just before getting turned back by a territorial bull moose.


----------



## spruceboy (Feb 18, 2008)

Biking in the White Mountains NRA, enjoying the mid day sun.


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

*Great Ride to the Great Wall of China*

4 pics for 1 day of biking to the Great Wall of China


----------



## Wellybiker (Dec 11, 2014)

You just can't beat Wellington on a good day!


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

Can't tell who loves the fat bike more me or Oakley

Untitled by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

Siklesta said:


> 4 pics for 1 day of biking to the Great Wall of China
> 
> View attachment 945887
> View attachment 945888
> ...


Nice pics Bro?
Galeng!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

A light dusting was, oh so inviting.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Morning grocery run.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

Modest air.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

The snow line dropped below 5' feet here in Vegas last night . . .


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

First bit of snow in a long time!


----------



## pgm83 (Oct 13, 2014)

Bad idea.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Roll on summer, roll on.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

pgm83 said:


> Bad idea.


Before I even read the "one line . . . " I though to myself: "that looks like a terrible idea. :lol:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Wolf Tree


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Hard to believe it's December in southeastern Wyoming!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the light of Giant*

my Xtc 29 XL size ( for a giant )


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*this morning*

Pro Telethon race


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

I have no idea where winter is..........
so the boy and l went for a ride


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

world's only underground bike park


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

from today


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Furggelen*


Furggelen

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

62° and sunny, I love winter!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

^^^^I second that... winter in the desert:thumbsup:^^^^


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Arcadia Management Area in Rhode Island, Great ride!


----------



## climbingcragrat (Mar 13, 2009)

Hardtail heaven


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

Got a little "crashy"...


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Bullit_cn said:


> Nice pics Bro
> Galeng!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 thanks pare


----------



## igno-mtb (Jul 18, 2014)

*Last night's ride*

Different route, tired legs, just chillin and enjoying the view


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

15 miler through the city with fresh snow. Just the day before it was 50*F and raining.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Diamond Hill State Park, Cumberland, Rhode Island


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

Was a bit sloppy in a few spots.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

All Clean after the last ride.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*2 pics from 2 recent rides*

Playing on the rocks in Stewart State Forest








The view down from above Stony Brook Falls in Stokes State Forest


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Just J said:


> First bit of snow in a long time!


Oooo snow! Gotta get my fatbike out!

Nice bike though


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Oooo snow! Gotta get my fatbike out!
> 
> Nice bike though


Thanks!


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

cold morning ride...


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

Lemon aid from lemons, enjoying the local road cut.


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

wee bit soggy


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

da peach said:


> View attachment 947882
> 
> 
> Was a bit sloppy in a few spots.


Really


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

Not a bad set of trails in Iwakuniya.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Soundtrack mindset: _Everclear_ Fire Maple Song

Beer mindset:_ 2Roads _Brewing Co. Route of All Evil


----------



## dorianr (Jun 29, 2010)

*somewhere in Slovakia*









end of season. we felt sooo small...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

over and back, down and back up again...


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

dorianr said:


> View attachment 948567
> 
> 
> end of season. we felt sooo small...


Amazing shot!!


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Gorgeous day for a slog through mud.


----------



## djrez4 (Apr 6, 2012)

Snow ride? Snow problem!


----------



## Makten (Feb 25, 2014)

Finally some sunshine at 60° N latitude.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

dorianr said:


> View attachment 948567
> 
> 
> end of season. we felt sooo small...


 ^^^
Outstanding!!


----------



## dorianr (Jun 29, 2010)

thanks! i have a lot more so i'll post some photos from time to time 
you can find more on my fb page - www.fb.com/d.pstryka


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*fog & mud*

this sunday morning a lot of fun with my friends


----------



## erudition12000 (Apr 16, 2012)

NY Solstice


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

Soggy Sunday...


----------



## smartsnake (Sep 30, 2014)

Exploring...


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Extending the CO riding season with my wife on her new JET9 RDO. 









Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

Wolf River leading to Memphis, TN.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

#sofingenduroithurts


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

Dog and bear....grease tracks

Untitled by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Had a great ride this weekend.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

My wife has decided that 2015 is the year of the mountain bike... in fact, she wants to start bikepacking. I'm a lucky guy! Out for a ride close to Zurich.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Thats a cool looking bike your wife has 1 Speed

Last weekend 2 new new trail sections came on line in our local National Park. Great views and loads of fun both climbing and descending. You can ride it slow or fancy.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

One last ride before she goes up for sale after the holidays.









Sent from my iPad Air 2 using Tapatalk (so I blame autocorrect for the spellin' errs)


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

Stoked that my son Gavin is finally riding with me!



> One of my favorite trail companions! #mtb #mountainbike #singletrack #fujibikes #urbanride #elmoro #bikeride #stravaproveit #getoutside #bikeart #sundayfunday #lagunabeach #fatherandsonride
> 
> A photo posted by Brady Sorenson (@br80sorenson) on Dec 12, 2014 at 11:36am PST


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

New Mojo happiness!









I am really going to enjoy this bike.


----------



## BatoMTB (Jul 31, 2007)

*All We Need is Snow*








Loads of Fun with or without snow!


----------



## jibald1 (Dec 3, 2010)

What tire is this?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

jibald1 said:


> What tire is this?


Looks like a Maxxis Minion.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Minion DHF same as this.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Winter in Southern California


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Christmas Eve ride...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

fully rigid rim-braked single speed night riding on christmas eve right after the rain passed through made for lots of teeth-rattling fun...


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ All right, way to go.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

"recovery ride" on christmas day in golden gate park...


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Aug 5, 2011)

Spectacular sunset in the Sonoran Desert during a Christmas day ride (I know, the pic is a little doctored but it was really this pretty)...


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Too sick to ride, woods were nice during the walk anyway.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

New bike on a new trail system....awesome on both accounts.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Colorado Christmas eve ride, complete with ugly Christmas sweaters


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

I had fun cleaning after the ride


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

No doubt it was a white Christmas in southeastern Wyoming!


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

_Roll, roll, roll
Thrill my soul_


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Ouch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

night settles over san francisco and the southeastern bay area as seen from the east peak of mt tam...


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Icy mountain riding


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Guy pushing his bike up the hill - "those are some silly big tyres you've got on that thing"

Me - "yes but I'm still riding my bike!" 😄


----------



## lostbackpacker (Jul 25, 2012)

Wet and muddy ride today in PNW


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

A new dawn


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Saddle and bench


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Skip to 1:33 to see my crash yesterday!


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Lack of snow and early morning frozen trails equals December riding. 

Sent from ACLakey's Android


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Still not ready to buy a fatbike


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Motorized...... 

Rarely get out on it anymore. Trails on the mtb earlier in the day. :thumbsup:

Sorry for the moto pic.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*Today's ride*

Ride from LPQ to the Pacific


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Mountain lion tracks - I didn't see the lions, however.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

BCTJ said:


> Mountain lion tracks - I didn't see the lions, however.


Hey Mr. BCTJ,

According to this link it looks like you have some big dog prints there:

Canine vs. Feline Tracks - How to tell the difference between them.

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Dave Smith having some fun in the rocks. Arcadia Management Area, Rhode Island


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

michaelsnead said:


> Hey Mr. BCTJ,
> 
> According to this link it looks like you have some big dog prints there:
> 
> ...


But, wouldn't the tracks have claws marks if they were dog tracks? As the website you linked states "Dogs usually show claw marks in their tracks." The lack of claw marks is what led me to believe that these are mountain lion tracks. Here are a few closer pictures.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

BCTJ said:


> But, wouldn't the tracks have claws marks if they were dog tracks? As the website you linked states "Dogs usually show claw marks in their tracks." The lack of claw marks is what led me to believe that these are mountain lion tracks. Here are a few closer pictures.


Hi Mr. BCTJ,

These quotes from the web site seemed to me to be the most germane:

DOG:
"D: The alignment of the front two toes. They are side-by-side, or very close to it, in dogs tracks. There are exceptions, such as when the animal is making a turn or walking on a slope."

CAT:
"A: Note that the front two toes are not lined up side-by-side as the dog prints were. The toe that is further forward is analogous to a human middle finger (your longest finger). The alignment of this toe will tell you whether you have a left or right track. This toe is the inner toe of the leading pair."

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Suns out, guns out.


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

People call me crazy


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

LCBooger said:


> Skip to 1:33 to see my crash yesterday!


what caused your crash? I can not see anything ...


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Kisherceg said:


> what caused your crash? I can not see anything ...


Kind of hard to see in the video, but my pedal came down on a rock which stopped my bike out from under me. I went flying. It was weird.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

Gravity works!


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

"Crashing in a winter chunderland."

This section went poorly.


----------



## Tricker Joe (Dec 17, 2010)

*I better get this right because all eyes are on me.*


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Last ride of 2014


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Last ride of the year.


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

*Because sometimes we fall...*

Keep on ridin'


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Nomadllc said:


> Keep on ridin'


Ouch. Was that your pedal you found there?


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

Haha, that's my forearm. Unfortunately I left most of the skin in AZ ;-)


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

asphaltdude: i tried to give you rep for this but couldn't. 

nice!!!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Twas 18 degrees and a bit boney today! Leominster, Massachusetts


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Tricker Joe said:


> View attachment 951565


35c?


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Last ride of 2014 along Horsetooth Reservoir in Colorado.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

Waiting for things to freeze....


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Wooooooo!!!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)

Awesome conditions for the fatty


----------



## strumpf (Dec 21, 2014)

New Year's ride








[/url]


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Taken atop the 3-Mile Smile in Las Vegas, Nevada . . . . it was bitterly cold (by Vegas standards :thumbsup


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Not sure why the pic is showing twice?


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Final stretch of hike-a-bike.


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Happy Trails!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

sunset and moonrise at mt tam...


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Solitude 

Sent from ACLakey's Android


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

An ice cold summer on the North York Moors this morning!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Found a way across the river!


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Finally a little snow...*


----------



## abuwz (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

My riding year ended with a rainbow at sundown. I believe that's a first for me.


----------



## Tricker Joe (Dec 17, 2010)

They are 32c. Half the tire twice the fun of everyone else in the group.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Previously covered by mushy lichen, weeds and whatever, agonizingly slow to ride. Now a playground full of new lines all charred and frozen hard.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Winter in the San Gabriel Mountains, Southern California. Here Gabrielino Trail, on the quiet north side of Newcomb Pass:


image by kullaberg631, on Flickr


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

See you at the crossroads...


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Freshies


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking at me. Ready to go. First MTB ride of 2015.


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

which way is more gnar


----------



## smartsnake (Sep 30, 2014)

Got out to enjoy some real snow tonight. Caught this...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Beautiful, great eye!


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

trails as they should be


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Last ride on my Mojo HDR. Thanks for all the great rides old buddy!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*my first ride new year*

Giant for a giant rider


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Last ride on my Mojo HDR. Thanks for all the great rides old buddy!
> 
> View attachment 953389


Great photo. Very pro like.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

TheNormsk said:


> Great photo. Very pro like.


It's the fill flash shooting into the sun approach, which you can see on the grass in the foreground. Nicely timed too. Like you said.

This technique is commonly used for outdoor movie work too, utilizing handheld reflectors. You probably knew that... I learned it from a movie location scout I worked with.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

TheNormsk said:


> Great photo. Very pro like.


thanks, it's a GoPro selfie snap.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

bsieb said:


> It's the fill flash shooting into the sun approach, which you can see on the grass in the foreground. Nicely timed too. Like you said.
> 
> This technique is commonly used for outdoor movie work too, utilizing handheld reflectors. You probably knew that... I learned it from a movie location scout I worked with.


Hi bsieb, indeed it could be that but there is no fill flash. I'm more about riding versus carrying around a lot of camera stuff, setting up lighting etc.

The pic is a selfie taken with a Gopro, with all the telltale Gopro artifacts around backlit edges etc but I'm OK with that as it's such a fun and easy way to make images.

Re timing, the GoPro was fired using a wireless remote on the handlebar. It was set in burst mode - 30 pics in 3 seconds. So there's a fair margin for error there. Afterwards I just pick out the shot I like most out of the 30.

There is some natural reflecting of light going on with the grass, but the details were just pulled out using Instagram's Lux option.

Just like to keep it low tech and fun.

As an example here's the 'tripod' I used for that shot - just a bunch of branches quickly lent against each other with the Gopro clipped on.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Sunset Fargo'ing

Another Nice Sunset Ride by Doug Goodenough, on Flickr


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Cold muddy and snowy. Great day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

LCBooger said:


> Cold muddy and snowy. Great day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like my afternoon! 45F in January


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Nomadllc said:


> Sounds like my afternoon! 45F in January


Gotta love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Hi bsieb, indeed it could be that but there is no fill flash. I'm more about riding versus carrying around a lot of camera stuff, setting up lighting etc.
> 
> The pic is a selfie taken with a Gopro, with all the telltale Gopro artifacts around backlit edges etc but I'm OK with that as it's such a fun and easy way to make images.
> 
> ...


Amazing results for such a simple setup, thanks for the info!


----------



## JF_ (Mar 9, 2013)

tylerw said:


> which way is more gnar
> 
> View attachment 953308


 try 3 Mile smile...btw who's putting up the signs?


----------



## Tricker Joe (Dec 17, 2010)

*Like an old bottle of wine, she still gets me buzzed.*


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

*Tricker Joe*

I love this shot, hold on man!! :cornut:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Similar to how I began this thread.

The norm is a little wheelie drop off the end of the teeter as it's coming down. Overdid it a bit yesterday...


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

There's just something about the way the early snow just lights up the trail...very inviting!


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

No whining.


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Some dude what started some thread what became rather popular on MTBR demonstrating proper TTF exit technique...


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

JF_ said:


> try 3 Mile smile...btw who's putting up the signs?





tylerw said:


> which way is more gnar
> 
> View attachment 953308


Didn't realize there were other Las Vegas folks in this thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Summer storm coming, usually 40°C+ at this time of year, we got mid 20's at the mo... perfect riding weather.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

ozzybmx said:


> Summer storm coming, usually 40°C+ at this time of year, we got mid 20's at the mo... perfect riding weather.


Wow, fantastic shot. Great composition!


----------



## luism (Aug 24, 2014)

nice picture. why water so green?



ozzybmx said:


> Summer storm coming, usually 40°C+ at this time of year, we got mid 20's at the mo... perfect riding weather.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

luism said:


> nice picture. why water so green?


The photo was "lightened" using Adobe Lightroom, notice there is very little shadows on a gloomy day, the green comes from yellow sand under blue water, gets a bit greener under light.

Cheers


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

^^ Awesome Ozzy!! :thumbsup:
Yesterday's ride:







Cloudy day in the Livermore, Ca. Lake Del Valle
RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Great shot Ozzy.


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Amazing local trails in adelaide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

One from Wednesday at Blue Mtn...



SPP


----------



## luism (Aug 24, 2014)

HEY slowpokepete. lovely place. im from down south Mississauga area. want to go up in summer to blue mountain. they say nice trails.



SlowPokePete said:


> One from Wednesday at Blue Mtn...
> 
> 
> 
> SPP


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Baby its cold outside


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Studded tires would have been helpful here.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

just a short afternoon in golden gate park


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Into the woods. First ride on my new Ibis Mojo HD3. It rips!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Successful maiden voyage on the new Fatboy.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

Maiden voyage on my new Powder Skate, no bindings,


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

modern day cave man


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

I love Utah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

Red light (me) green light (mike) GO!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Does anyone know what these tracks are from?


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

BCTJ said:


> Does anyone know what these tracks are from?


Coyote


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

First race pic of 2015:


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the stepping stones, SORBA! Brrrrr!


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

The beginning of a new chapter.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Above the fog


Sent from ACLakey's Android


----------



## Makten (Feb 25, 2014)

It was barely possible to pedal in the wet snow on the trails, so I gave up and chose some small gravel roads instead. Quite nice.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Typical CO winter conditions = perfect for MTBs


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*with my old 26"*

:thumbsup:


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Some rides you just never want to end. Arcadia, Rhode Island


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

A quick tire test in -4F temperature, an hours worth, and finally tires that work in powder snow. Cool!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Stream crossing - not gonna happen today.


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

Desolate trails today
IMG_4370 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

The scene of the crime.
Clipped that tree where my right grip is with my hand and shoulder and got tossed 10' into that scrub pine with the missing bark. Still feeling some effex almost 4 weeks later. 
Otis, Ma.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

My first ride in months. Yes it's a cross bike but it felt good. Also thankful for the newly added wooden walkway to avoid soggy icy feet at this underpass.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

TheNormsk said:


> My first ride in months. Yes it's a cross bike but it felt good. Also thankful for the newly added wooden walkway to avoid soggy icy feet at this underpass.


What is that up in the corner?!


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

Bird nests made out of mud.


----------



## smartsnake (Sep 30, 2014)

Its not a photo of passion but...

Tonight I was out riding this awesome although not very technical trail, more just enjoying bombing through the woods in the dark. And at one point I stopped, flipped off my light to enjoy the absolute silence and the clear starry night. Just when it couldn't get any better 2-3 owls started calling to each other. 

One of those moments that reminds me why I'm addicted to being outside, and even the mild wild of Ohio is still better than no wild at all.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

First light and judging by the number of spider webs I wore, I was the first on the trail today as well.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

smartsnake said:


> Its not a photo of passion but...
> 
> Tonight I was out riding this awesome although not very technical trail, more just enjoying bombing through the woods in the dark. And at one point I stopped, flipped off my light to enjoy the absolute silence and the clear starry night. Just when it couldn't get any better 2-3 owls started calling to each other.
> 
> One of those moments that reminds me why I'm addicted to being outside, and even the mild wild of Ohio is still better than no wild at all.


Hi Mr. smartsnake,

That's a Passion Post! Good on Ya!!

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Lots of climbing yesterday!! Good Times!
RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tippmannrocker90 (Sep 4, 2014)

one of my favorites from Lackawana- on top of the dam


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Chippertheripper said:


> First race pic of 2015:


good lord, that's a BIG number they pin on you!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

jackbombay said:


> Bird nests made out of mud.


:thumbsup:

It's shallow city there. It's actually quite amazing how many nests are in the underpass.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

shekky said:


> good lord, that's a BIG number they pin on you!


Good thing I have enough fat so it doesn't wrap all the way 'round like it might on a real cyclist!


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Burt4x4 said:


> View attachment 955993
> 
> 
> Lots of climbing yesterday!! Good Times!
> RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome pic. Looks like you ride in The Shire


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

Searching for drop bears.... 
Happy Valley, Nerang state forest, GC, QLD


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Burt4x4 said:


> View attachment 955993
> 
> 
> Lots of climbing yesterday!! Good Times!
> RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!


What an idyllic scene, very nice!


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

gnar air time in the desert brah


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Summer evening spin on the Mojo HD3


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Saturday arvo 50km adventure on the Mojo HD3. Summer weekends rock!


----------



## Georgia_Rider (May 6, 2014)

KevinGT said:


> Thanks for the stepping stones, SORBA! Brrrrr!


Chicopee?


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Riding the Krampug above the Snake river on the Washington side.......

River to Prarie Loop Ride by Doug Goodenough, on Flickr


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Georgia_Rider said:


> Chicopee?


Without a doubt.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Dry as a bone*


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

One last braap before bed time


----------



## lex_luthor (Aug 12, 2014)

Dry, wet, squishy, icy awesomeness!


----------



## Dynomiker (Oct 14, 2010)

Night trail ride.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

A hot afternoon


----------



## BatoMTB (Jul 31, 2007)

Cool evening !


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*some friends over the hill*

I' m on the left under the sun


----------



## Shawnee 1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Little help from a friend


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Icy.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

Log overs!


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

a GoPro still from the other day, dropping off a 3-4 foot ledge at City Park in Austin TX


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)

Trail dog in training, snow ride on the fatty.


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

omoore61 said:


> Trail dog in training, snow ride on the fatty.
> View attachment 957366


I know the feeling ;-)


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

At the end of a 70 mile ride while coming down with the flu:


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

Ridnparadise said:


> A hot afternoon
> 
> View attachment 956703


Where abouts is this? Looked queenslandish and your profile says you're in gc. I ride Nerang alot.


----------



## MaxPain (Jan 22, 2015)

On the Moontin, Kicking Horse, BC.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Mossy...



S


----------



## mywideride (Jan 23, 2015)

Snow


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Frozen mud at dawn.

Sent from ACLakey's Android


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

Quick ride after work.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Nothing like being able to bike in January









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Felt like the first day of spring :thumbsup:


----------



## Makten (Feb 25, 2014)

-10°C and nothing to do on a friday night, so I grabbed the camera and...


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

I like fog much better from above than from inside.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

scrublover said:


>


Looks like Case, near the chimney. I forget the color of the trail.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

^^^ Awesome pic!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Fairbanks007 said:


> Looks like Case, near the chimney. I forget the color of the trail.


Nope. Just outside of Danbury a bit.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Dawn from above town.










Sent from ACLakey's Android


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Cold, but good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Getting out into the bush on Australia Day, on my Mojo HD3


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Incredible shots on this page. Well done, guys.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

LCBooger said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


video couldn't be found


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Kisherceg said:


> video couldn't be found


Weird. Here ha go.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

LCBooger said:


> Weird. Here ha go.
> 
> LCBooger - MTBR.com(3586779) on Vimeo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ah, it's working now.  cool little bunny


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Kisherceg said:


> ah, it's working now.  cool little bunny


ha for some reason it stopped. Try this one.

[video]http://www.pinkbike.com/video/394408/[/video]


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

thats a camel next to my head


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Does this count as off-road?


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

As long as you rode through that!

Took my son out for a ride on very icy trails today!









Edit- Don't know how happy he will be that I posted that one! Haha!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Balls enough, I do not have 'em.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

F--k that! lol I cant imagine the sh-t show that would take place if I hit that.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

big_slacker said:


> Balls enough, I do not have 'em.


Shouldn't that be called "widow maker" or "I should've got a better health plan" ?


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*Sram PG-990*

Broke a couple of teeth off my cassette


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)

Fruita never gets old!


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

*June-uary*









T's and shorts in January! :thumbsup:


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Took the Lurch to Church. Rocks, that is.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

TheNormsk said:


> Does this count as off-road?
> 
> View attachment 958539


Yea, yea, yea. It counts. Just pedal some and gap it. Please, do post a video of you doing it!


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

From yesterday. Some exploring and a short break. Fly Weight 330 up front was really fun, a bit sketchy in tighter corners with loose snow, but fast! I now count it as a winter tyre.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

First ride since breaking my Tibia and Fibula on both legs! Can't wipe the grin off my face!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

rinseflow said:


> Yea, yea, yea. It counts. Just pedal some and gap it. Please, do post a video of you doing it!


Ha Ha. Not going to happen. Three cars tried it; it doesn't work.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Dreary winter weather in the PacNW continues.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Night road ride while the trails dry out. 









Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Seriously lovin rolling around on the 741 ultra wide carbon wheels!


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

*My 'refreshed' Edelbikes 29+*








Just finished making my Edelbikes 29+ into a singlespeed and I added a new DT Swiss carbon fork.


----------



## Racehead (Jan 25, 2015)

First ride on my Bonty 









Mike


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

75 here in Austin this week. messing around, working on railing all the berms!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Out prepping for the fat-bike.


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Perfect day for it
Fox Creek, Adelaide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

New toys in the snow, more pain to the ankles. Nice night to ride though.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Couldn't belieb my eyes when I spotted this while cutting through a parking lot today.

Freakin' hilarious. Haha


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Ska said:


> Couldn't belieb my eyes when I spotted this while cutting through a parking lot today.
> 
> Freakin' hilarious. Haha


Too bad you didn't have a gun to target practice with


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2015)

Ska said:


> Couldn't belieb my eyes when I spotted this while cutting through a parking lot today.
> 
> Freakin' hilarious. Haha


 All those two-bit ninja swords they sell at the Asian shop at the mall, they were meant for this exact moment.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

my birthday ride turned out to be epic beyond the realm of my comprehension...i don't remember swimming home...:eekster:


----------



## dbdg (Nov 6, 2014)

Nothing crazy, just a little time to commune in the trees.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

on my last ride I had to remove some obstacles from the trail...


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

My favorite way to start the day. 



Sent from ACLakey's Android


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Small dog or something else?


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

Chupacabra


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Winter riding in Utah shouldn't be this good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Cleaned. Pretty. But wana get her dirty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Freshies for breakfast


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

scrublover said:


>


Git sum!


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Being off the bike dor more than a month is too long. Especially with days like this.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*http://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/smilies/nono.gif*

https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/smilies/nono.gif


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Again!



SPP


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

But what if i have studs in my tires?
IMG_4532 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Not a great spot to be sun baking, bro.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Warm Summer evening MTB


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Made it to the Top
RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Antlope Island Utah. 65 degrees in February. Not right. But can't complain!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Amazing night ride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

*infinitrack*








Beach ride


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

So happy with this bike  Rides like a dream, and got the looks to match!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

one gear, 5/10 to 3/10 visibility on the ascent and descent, good times!


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Yesterday's Free Lunch was tasty.







_my pic of Jason M_


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome Summer weather. Ride, swim, ride, repeat!


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

I rode my snowboard this afternoon, and met this guy, he is 84 years old and has been playing sax for 69 years, he has played with Miles Davis, John Coltrane, BB king, Sinatra, and played with Marilyn Monroe during the Korean war to entertain the troops, and this afternoon he and I sat and chatted for a bit,


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Riding dry trails in Montana on February 8:


----------



## florencebiketours (Sep 16, 2014)

A great day with large wheels on big snow


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Taken while driving through the desert last night. I could have cruelly run him over, but, instead, I decided to snap a photo. I'm such a nice guy.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

evasive said:


> Riding dry trails in Montana on February 8:
> 
> View attachment 962685


 ^^^
Lewis and Clark??


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

kevinboyer said:


> ^^^
> Lewis and Clark??


Yup. It was a zoo yesterday.


----------



## jp08865 (Aug 12, 2014)

BCTJ said:


> View attachment 962830
> 
> 
> Taken while driving through the desert last night. I could have cruelly run him over, but, instead, I decided to snap a photo. I'm such a nice guy.


Is that an Albino Jackalope ??


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyT47 (Jan 8, 2015)

Perfect start to the day!:thumbsup:


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

jp08865 said:


> Is that an Albino Jackalope ??


It looks like it - hahaha.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Bike basking in sunshine while I photographed some ice formations.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Whiskeytown Lake from Mule Mountain Summit, Northern California


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Good morning sunshine


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Lake Michigan lakefront today


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## MrMentallo (Apr 10, 2013)

Up and down and up and down. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

More frozen stuff.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Ska: very nice shot there!


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks, man!


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Green desert!


----------



## TheAxiom (Jan 15, 2015)

*Not sexy but it beat staying @ home...*

Only way to the canal after I missed the train...


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Quick jaunt with the dog to test out the new bottom bracket and narrow wide chain ring. And ditched the front dérailleur.


----------



## Sramdroid (Feb 13, 2015)

Newb gettin' the itch to ride at Hueston Woods.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

ACLakey said:


> Good morning sunshine
> 
> View attachment 963286
> 
> ...


Incredible!


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

"What a day for a day dream"


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Summer heat down under


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice day for a shake down ride. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fudloe (Aug 14, 2012)

That ain't cold.


----------



## erwinlepp (Feb 13, 2015)

Father and son moment


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Digging the Drought*

February in Northern New Mexico. Scientists say the southwest is headed for a "megadrought"...which should substantially increase the riding season, as this pic shows. 60 degrees and wearing shorts!


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Digging the Drought*

February in New Mexico. Scientists say the southwest is headed for a "megadrought"...which should substantially increase the riding season, as this pic shows. 60 degrees and wearing shorts!
View attachment 964313


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Fudloe said:


> That ain't cold.


Nope..............you're right.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

steamy Summer morning in the pine forest


----------



## smartsnake (Sep 30, 2014)

Started cool (mid-20's) and cloudy. Winds kicked up and dumped a quick inch of snow, made beautiful trails that much more beautiful.


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Broken heart......and frame

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Crappy iphone pik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

bit of a road ride yesterday


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

and another today



although the road bike is not the best tool for the frozen dirt roads


----------



## luism (Aug 24, 2014)

ouch 



Corey90 said:


> View attachment 964473
> 
> Broken heart......and frame
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

great ride today...


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Pure bliss.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Even the turtles are up and at it, underneath the ice. You have no excuses.


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

luism said:


> ouch


Soooooooo angry/annoyed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Much needed after a long workweek.


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sunday ride in mud...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Last run of the day


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Alabama in the fall, pretty colors


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Other people having fun in Frisco!


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Hard to see it, but I had a nice ride down in SNOW. Was awesome!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the top of mt tam buried in low clouds; perfect bay area riding conditions...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*http://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gif*

https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/smilies/wink5.gif


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

55 degrees in Austin yesterday. Literally no one on the trail at City Park yesterday. First ride there with a 1X. ouch! the only pic i took after a big chunky climb while i was gasping for air.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Utah looks good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Some sections of trail were way tougher than others today.


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Rollin' fatties


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

LCBooger said:


> Utah looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to go to there...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

like something out of a tolkien story...


----------



## Sramdroid (Feb 13, 2015)

15° At night.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Bout 1F to start. Homemade pogies have been my absolute best bike gear of the past year - even better than the fatbike, which is f'ing amazing.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

_alain_ said:


> Long. Wet. Slow. Tired.


Nice long ride, but wow, that is flat! Belgium for the win.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

beautiful ride home today, l took the long way...


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Canada eh!


----------



## luism (Aug 24, 2014)

crazy aint going out in -15f lol nice view



chuckeieio said:


> Canada eh!


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

16 steep, tight, not-always-buff downhill switchbacks with no dabs -- somewhere behind the bike.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Today was moar funnerer than y-day.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

another late afternoon solo trip to the headlands from san francisco...


----------



## bbob (May 21, 2014)

Still riding below 32


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Fresh snowfall. Fresh tracks.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nothing like riding in a snow storm to get away from the crowds.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Awesome snow night ride with friends


----------



## 2Canches (Feb 21, 2015)

halfway home from work

Sent from my silver iPad Air 1 in a http://www.red.org/en/ smart case using an app called Tapatalky


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## lhhansen (Sep 12, 2013)

Fun February frolic with fatty.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

I've never seen this lot so empty at noon on a Saturday.


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

lubes17319 said:


> I've never seen this lot so empty at noon on a Saturday.
> View attachment 966443


Lair O' the Bear?

Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Heading over to Red Rocks Amphitheater. 









Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Sunday stroll


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

golden gate park is so green...


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

falconpunch79 said:


> I want to go to there...


Come on out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Making tracks










rogerfromco said:


> Lair O' the Bear?


Correct-a-mundo


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

This snow night ride was fun, but seriously kicked my tail.

Brown County Snow Night Ride by mtbikernate, on Flickr


----------



## matood (Jan 16, 2014)

Saturday ride...


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Open water crossings + cold temps = good times.


----------



## bbob (May 21, 2014)

Cold day in NJ


----------



## Leonora Michael (Nov 21, 2014)

bucari leon, philippines


----------



## NSM (Dec 12, 2014)

While the rest sleep...


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Snowing just enough to cover the ice and make it treacherous.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i had such a great ride today i'm posting two pictures!


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

^^^ I see BigFoot ^^^








Livermore, CA


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Burt4x4 said:


> ^^^ I see BigFoot ^^^
> 
> Livermore, CA


As a born Canadian I can neither confirm nor deny the existence of Bigfoot to outsiders. What you see is probably a weather balloon swamp gas. Now look into this flashy thingy.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

They're real alright......sometimes we get carried away though....


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

chuckeieio said:


>


Excellent!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*views*

from the front wheel


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

ianick said:


> Snowing just enough to cover the ice and make it treacherous.
> View attachment 967720


is the area you're riding adjacent to railroad tracks? on the left side of the image is what i think is an old iron railroad bridge.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

rain on saturday?


----------



## NSM (Dec 12, 2014)

No scones here


----------



## lhhansen (Sep 12, 2013)

*Snow is getting scarce in these parts...*


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

giving the 'cross some long overdue love...


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Snow's coming....

(pic taken several weeks ago)


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*after snow*

:madman:


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Peaceful 22 degree ride.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Today's Lake Michigan lakefront ride .


----------



## gnome ad (May 11, 2011)

and miles to go before we rest...


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

shekky said:


> is the area you're riding adjacent to railroad tracks? on the left side of the image is what i think is an old iron railroad bridge.


You are correct.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Dan+Bevin (ds2199) rockin' the big bike on Saturday.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

^^ Great pic!








Thanks to the snowmobiles for packing down some of the thick snow...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*from today I ' m a Giant biker*

maiden voyage with my Anthem X 29


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

once again using the wrong tool for the job at hand :thumbsup:
but the 22yr old beauty handled it well, this photo was taken while in the park (labyrinth) that is inside the Monza Racetrack.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

huffster said:


> View attachment 969180


^Got you covered


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ska said:


> Snow's coming....
> 
> (pic taken several weeks ago)


What bars are those?


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

lubes17319 said:


> Dan+Bevin (ds2199) rockin' the big bike on Saturday.
> View attachment 969153


Damn Lubes, Fat Tandem! That's a niche of a niche LOL.

Rep given.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Thank goodness the skiers and walkers/runners packed it down at least a LITTLE yesterday.


Snow riding by mtbikernate, on Flickr


----------



## Leonora Michael (Nov 21, 2014)

just beside my house


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Spring in Bidwell Park - Chico, CA


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

TheNormsk said:


> What bars are those?


Surly Open bars.


----------



## rossomtb (Jul 5, 2013)

Epic


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

*Me in the snow of Mt. Gretna, PA*


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Nary another soul on the trail today


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

West Oz Jarrah forrest


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Autumn is here, foggy mornings giving way to clear blue skies, perfect time of year for early morning rides!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

David R said:


> Autumn is here, foggy mornings giving way to clear blue skies, perfect time of year for early morning rides!
> View attachment 969775


Don't you mean Spring is almost here? It is March, you know.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Southern Hemisphere - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Stoked to be riding again!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

not a cloud in the sky...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

the roads in Milan arent really suited for a roadbike, will know for next time


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Choppy and/or drifty all morning.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

cmg71 said:


> the roads in Milan arent really suited for a roadbike, will know for next time


Nice ride^


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

End of Summer


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

West OZ Karri Forrest


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

They say spring is coming.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Riding this afternoon.


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Rooty...Rooty (but hearing music and Rudy, Rudy ...the movie)


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

about to descend and visit the Dead...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

weekend serenity


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to digitalhippie13 again.

Happy smile!


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

MaxPain said:


> On the Moontin, Kicking Horse, BC.


Looking at this, all that goes through my head is Jane's Addiction, "Coming Down the Mountain". Rock on.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

another beautiful saturday in the hills...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*give me a break now*

so tired


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Fun in the park!


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Summer like weather 2 months early.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Who says you can't jump 29ers


----------



## NSM (Dec 12, 2014)

Nothing but fog...


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Frozen in for now but they will all be sailing again soon.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Creative types out there.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Spring ritual.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

ugh.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

what would normally be caked with mud is now coated with dust...riding during the drought cycle in northern california...


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

The night ride was going well until I rode into this. Uphill, crispy, post holed snow. I walked it.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Springtime Lake Lucerne*

Springtime Lake Lucerne

Vierwaldstaettersee Trails

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*The Gessaroli trail*

too mud today = fun


----------



## cole likes bikes (Mar 11, 2015)

last ride was muddy


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Blue skies, cool breeze, and hero dirt.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Went on a nice 40+ mi canal ride with my daughter today and we ran into these wild horses on a part of the canal that goes through the indian reservation







it was pretty cool for us


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

commuted to work with my wife and headed on for my ride. Done it twice this week.









Sent from my iPhone and only partially tracked by the NSA.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning ambience


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

greetings from from hill 88...


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Week day rides are good times.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Another perfect day!


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

First ride of the season


----------



## rubicana (Mar 13, 2015)

*Beautiful fields...*

Beautiful fields...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Just my commute home.........trying out my Hans Dampfs


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

*Redstone Cyclery Tuesday Nite Ride*

This weeks past Tuesday Nite Ride. Brainard Lake, ColoRADo


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*selftime*

sunny


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*calancs*

https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/smilies/rolleyes.png


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*here's*

calancs


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Even though it's melting quickly, the line is still only 12" wide...


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

New meat


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

First trail ride post accident!! Trails weren't bad, had to walk around a few areas.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

taking a different, more challenging, lesser-travelled line down mt tamalpais today...


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ride!!!!!!!!


----------



## NSM (Dec 12, 2014)

Move along. Nothing to see here...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I think I brought the wrong bike to this party.


----------



## Rei Miraa (Jul 31, 2014)

When biking stop to enjoy the view.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*one picture of yesterday*

no snow no mud


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

Briefly airborne anthem


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

Rei Miraa said:


> When biking stop to enjoy the view.
> View attachment 973030
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know if it's the lines, or if it actually is, but that bike looks very stretched out to me. I kinda dig it!


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hero dirt, sunshine, and pure glass


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

One hell of a weekend at Gooseberry Mesa in Hurricane, Utah.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyT47 (Jan 8, 2015)

Sensational Sunday morning!


----------



## SecretAgent (Jan 10, 2015)

Didn't get the bike in the one, but this was my view on the way home.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

morning commute


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Easy sunday morning ride.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Not quite the right bike for these conditions. Need to find snow.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

There found some.


----------



## NSM (Dec 12, 2014)

Caution, flow trail ahead...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*forbidden*

appears when I 'm connect


----------



## BMC FS (Dec 19, 2011)

found another Manattee rib bone on the trail today. Looked like a good photo opp while stopped.


----------



## Douwe (Jul 13, 2013)

Decided to take time to enjoy where I ride a little more than what I ride today!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Weeds think it's May here in Cen Cal :madman:









We need RAIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lhhansen (Sep 12, 2013)

*Beaches of the world (kind of)*








Fatty on one of Utah's world-class beaches.


----------



## lhhansen (Sep 12, 2013)

SecretAgent said:


> Didn't get the bike in the one, but this was my view on the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a great pic!


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

Looking down a 60+ foot bluff to the Harpeth River below


----------



## lex_luthor (Aug 12, 2014)

Passion & Serenity


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Beaver Valley


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

From a rain/freeze cycle to shorts and t-shirt(and lawn mowing!) weather in 10 days here in AL.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

real nice ride today; mt sutro and golden gate park!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

my commute to work



and then home


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Too much of the one led to the other.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

good times with drop bars...


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

to boldly go wherever I darn well please


----------



## jezzaboy (Mar 20, 2015)

Spring is in the air..


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I'd never ridden ti before today, I'll be riding it much more in future...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

not much snow left....


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I like where I live.


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

400km, 7 days to ride from Thailand to cambodia


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Sweaty, grungy, tired...but happy to be here


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Let's face it...it was a great trip


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Siklesta said:


> Let's face it...it was a great trip


thats freaking sweet trip


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

high above her cool and clammy embrace but destined to return to the bosom of Mother Fog...


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

What do we say to the Meehan Monster?
"Not today."


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Off into the horizon. ..


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

A temple in Cambodia...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Made it to Angkor Wat









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*this morning in the park*

a lot of fog , mud and wet ,some rain but the passion is over the elements


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Sunrise at Deer Creek cabin............Waha mountains of Idaho.

Return to Deer Creek Cabin and Happy B-day Jen by Doug Goodenough, on Flickr


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Trails are too boggy from the spring thaw here so cx season is upon us.


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

Pisgahhhhhhhhhhh........


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

About to start the descent


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

*Time and Tide waits for no man (or kid in this case)*

Spring weekender bikepack trip along a simple but somewhat scary in parts cliff top path in the UK.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

A short but fun Moab trip


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

FLN75S said:


> About to start the decent
> 
> View attachment 975072


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

first time riding highway one from san francisco to montara mountain and back...


----------



## Hextall (Nov 25, 2013)

Going anywhere.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*another image of last ride*

the fog


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

FLN75S said:


> About to start the decent
> 
> View attachment 975072





jeffw-13 said:


> View attachment 975532


LOL

Good catch, I was just about to comment when I saw your post.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

yesterday, i was beyond those hills to the south...


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Dang ^^ look how clear it is.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Great Ride!!! Pleasanton Ca - Top of The Rdge
Every Thursday (may add another week day to this) I ride up here after work.. I work down in that mess in the first pic... I dream all day about the second pic!!
RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i am lucky and grateful to be able to live in a place where i can ride to a view like this from my front door.


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

California dreaming....


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

done for the day...


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Hiding from the rain in a hollow tree.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*some friends today*

this guy with an old Stumpjumper fsr


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Perfect day at Half Moon Bay


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

my wife and I swimming with our bikes...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Fatduro.


----------



## Clyde250 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Zen*


----------



## Antikid (May 6, 2009)

it was a little muddy (not on a trail, so don't get your panties in a bunch)


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

In the middle of Crankworx a group of us decided to go for a mission to do the exact opposite of Crankworx/bikepark type riding, was not disappointed! Hours of pushing and carrying bikes over unrideable sections, for two of the most amazing downhills I've ever ridden...


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

A nice spring day in the desert


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

From almost 2000' above my house I can nearly see into Wyoming and Nebraska over Arthur's Rock.


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ride on hills near Lodz in central Poland...


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Woke up early to make dawn patrol.

Frozen conditions compliment an early spring morning, my first time in the woods in a while due to one HARSH winter...



SPP


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Sandy single track


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Autumn...


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)

still icy...


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Jumping the Sun


----------



## Antikid (May 6, 2009)

the new bike is awesome! First trail ride today


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

awesome shots as always.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Antikid said:


> the new bike is awesome! First trail ride today


That looks like one of those evil forests from a fairy tail or something.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

differences in riding styles, design and philosophy blend with rocks, loose-over-hardpack and undulating pavement...


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

*SoCal Big Laguna Trail.*


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Awesome last couple miles, flat and pretty, after a lot of riding as fast as I could through the hills.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

From the other day. Last ride before I got pneumonia again for Christ sake. rft:

Take a while but I'll get back out there damn it. So much for my race next week.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

I needed to exfoliate...









Led to...









Stung like whoa when I hopped in the shower. Lulz.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the mountain we climbed yesterday as seen from the southeast side of the marin headlands today...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

one of the many bridges l went under today.....


----------



## Rei Miraa (Jul 31, 2014)

Above Leavenworth, wa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Don't pick up the bombs, if you need to be told!









Sent from my iPhone and only partially tracked by the NSA.


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)

only roads and cats today )


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Spring is here


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*SoCal Big Laguna Trail*



Huskywolf said:


> View attachment 977740
> 
> 
> View attachment 977741


Great photos and thanks for the memories. One of my favorites near San Diego.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

8km ~1000m vert descent equals...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Happy Easter to all


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

have you Good Easter , today no bike only add calories...................................


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

*drog* rocking Longhorn trail


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Wha'd'you do when the crank starts smoking?


----------



## JackFromNC (Dec 24, 2003)

^ I rode there today too. There were a handful of smoldering logs.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

trying out riding without a pack for the first time since my racing days years ago...


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

scrublover said:


> Riding this afternoon.


lol, that looks like a dui where i come from, sad to say.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

My derailleur hanger busted halfway DH, but I don't even care.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Great place for a break on the stunning North-South trail, Mt Wellington Tasmania


----------



## sullivan17 (Jan 28, 2014)

First ride since moving to South Korea was awesome in every way.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

LCBooger said:


> My derailleur hanger busted halfway DH, but I don't even care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bummer!


----------



## NSM (Dec 12, 2014)

*So Close*

And yet so far...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Played around in Sprain Ridge today, met a couple riders from Jersey. First ride on dirt in about three months.


----------



## Grimgrin (Sep 15, 2014)

Pre-Winter picture from the closest trail to my house (less than 5 miles)


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

greetings from hill 88, aka "ice station zebra"...


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Taking flight =)


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the wizard is no longer here...


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nothing / sorry wrong thread.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

No ride today but dropping my bike off to be carted to Sicily for SingleSpeed European Championships. Woohoo!









Sent from my iPhone and only partially tracked by the NSA.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

This was so awesome that I'm going to have to talk him into putting a rack on his new Knolly, too.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

carbon copy of yesterday's ride minus the visit to the wizard's old house...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

three foot long pacific gopher snake snake sunning itself on the fire road thursday afternoon; quite unconcerned with us mountain bikers...


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

First ride on my gravel grinder


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

slow day by the coast on the 'cross...


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Awesome riding in St. George, Utah.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Enjoying a smoky Autumn ... on the Bicentennial National Trail in the Northern Australian Alps.










Warren.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

At the intersection of Nomad and Sawmill in Horsetooth mountain park, Fort Collins Colorado.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

NICE! one day i'll be on the front range. not trying to nag, but that post is a huge lever for st failure


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Getting ready for the rocky descent at Santa Teresa Park.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

wishing i was somewhere else, but glad to ride


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

On the way back from bikepacking outside Vegas. The movie "Rubber"


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

fishwrinkle said:


> NICE! one day i'll be on the front range. not trying to nag, but that post is a huge lever for st failure


Uhh....what?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Wild Wassa said:


> Enjoying a smoky Autumn ... on the Bicentennial National Trail in the Northern Australian Alps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent, great eye trip!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

seat post is wicked high and could cause ST failure. don't know how else to say it


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Flowing down Mt Buller's Alpine Epic descent with Chuck Ibis in pursuit


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

fishwrinkle said:


> seat post is wicked high and could cause ST failure. don't know how else to say it


Oh sorry I thought ST was singletrack hah. Im 6'4" so I guess I need the seat kinda high.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

St. George, Utah is an incredible place!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Almost there" half way up heart attack hill.

The a Devils Backbone, Loveland Colorado. Time for a breather and a snack.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Sunday morning. This is my church.


----------



## karlmaddock (Mar 21, 2015)

sunny day in the UK for once!


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

*My Amigo used this tree as a scratching post prior to his 20 foot roll down the emban*


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

scrublover said:


> Giggling occurred.


If we could only know what you were thinking!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

ok, two pics and maybe more than one line today...you've got to love san francisco's green spaces; some of which are home to the golden gate park wild chicken among numerous creatures two legged and four. i kid you not...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

First stop on today's poker run:


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

new bike awesomeness.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Avalanche*


Avalanche

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

bsieb, G'day. Thank you for your rewarding comment.

One of the climbs that *other* riders like to do in my neck-of-the-bush, is to summit Dairy Farmers Hill, in the National Arboretum. It's just off the Bicentennial National Trail. So I went up dairy Farmers Hill to check it out. When I was trying to recover from complete oxygen debt, this bloke swung past. I did enjoy the view.










Warren.


----------



## sullivan17 (Jan 28, 2014)

The more I explore this country the more I fall in love with it.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Testing out the new whip


----------



## Coopie (Dec 2, 2005)

Exploring!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

sullivan17 said:


> The more I explore this country the more I fall in love with it.
> View attachment 980898


What country are you in?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Went for a 5.5 mile ride on my Raleigh this morning, up some paved and mud roads, and back down again. 
It wasn't as fun as mountain biking but it was good to be out on a bike.







(I know the picture is upside down but I don't know how to make it upright)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Went for a 5.5 mile ride on my Raleigh this morning, up some paved and mud roads, and back down again.
> It wasn't as fun as mountain biking but it was good to be out on a bike.
> View attachment 980948
> 
> (I know the picture is upside down but I don't know how to make it upright)


Flip your computer upside down and repost it, this isn't rocket science.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Reasonable chance that mountain biking doesn't suck


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Flip your computer upside down and repost it, this isn't rocket science.


No need to be rude.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

From today's dawn patrol


----------



## sullivan17 (Jan 28, 2014)

CannondaleF9 said:


> What country are you in?


I recently moved to South Korea.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

fifty two miles today, san francisco to a bit of the bolinas ridge trail and back...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CannondaleF9 said:


> No need to be rude.


You thought that was rude. It's actually called sarcasm / joke / humor. Maybe not funny in your opinion, but certainly not rude.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Went for a 5.5 mile ride on my Raleigh this morning, up some paved and mud roads, and back down again.
> It wasn't as fun as mountain biking but it was good to be out on a bike.


here you go.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> From today's dawn patrol
> 
> View attachment 981065


At Horsetooth? 
You should get a helmet for Bart and strap a GoPro on it.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> At Horsetooth?
> You should get a helmet for Bart and strap a GoPro on it.


Lory State Park.

I have run the GoPro on the seat post many times, but have damaged the lens by kicking up rocks with the rear wheel, so I don't mount it back there much any more.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Sun is coming up early enough for pre-work rides without a light.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Lory State Park.
> 
> I have run the GoPro on the seat post many times, but have damaged the lens by kicking up rocks with the rear wheel, so I don't mount it back there much any more.


Plus you would be hard pressed to find a GoPro small enough for Barts helmet.

I've got to make my way up to Lory sometime. I've heard there's lots of climbing though, which isn't my thing.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've got to make my way up to Lory sometime. I've heard there's lots of climbing though, which isn't my thing.


The climbing can be avoided by riding the valley trails: Great 9 mile loop with less than 500' of elevation change on fast and swoopy singletrack.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Great day! Finally most of my local single track is rideable


----------



## erudition12000 (Apr 16, 2012)

No words.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

erudition12000 said:


> No words.


That looks like you and the deer were both caught on a motion sensor game camera.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

why does your deer statue only have 3 legs?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

pretty much 2.3 miles straight up and one 33x20 and no suspension to do it with...good times...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Trail traffic on this morning's ride.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*warm climate in Italy*

climbin with my new buddy Giant Anthem X 29


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Fewer gears, the "wrong" size wheels, rim brakes, and not a hint of suspension, but still gives me a thrill when I take her on the right trail.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, that's it. Last of the shakedown rides complete. New bike is ready. The ride today was short: the lingering pneumonia/lung infection made sure of that. 

Pressed the bike very hard when I could......until the coughing fits started again. Recover and repeat. Hahaha

Best I could do for today.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You thought that was rude. It's actually called sarcasm / joke / humor. Maybe not funny in your opinion, but certainly not rude.


I thought it was funny.

Not sure what the stick in the mud's problem is. Wow.


----------



## karlmaddock (Mar 21, 2015)

Riding past the old railway station that's been converted into a cafe.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Kisherceg said:


> here you go.


Thank you!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

Ska said:


> I thought it was funny.
> 
> Not sure what the stick in the mud's problem is. Wow.


c9 is a youngster that can't take a lil razzin'


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Sunrise in the park


----------



## Antikid (May 6, 2009)

it rained! the dust turned to what you see...the gravel noises sucked.
The above is NOT whining!! I loved it.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Antikid said:


> it rained! the dust turned to what you see...the gravel noises sucked.
> The above is NOT whining!! I loved it.


Geez! Could that complicated DELTA system even flex with all that mud in it? I'm not knocking it at all BTW. I was looking real hard into Evil bikes before I got my Mach 6. I just couldn't find a demo or used one for sale near here even in months of searching, but will be keeping my eyes out for a 26 or 29er to try for the next bike.

Anyway, back on topic, not really from the day, but last ride, I present you guys the last view of a fallen GoPro:









Gratefully, it was pretty easy to find.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

today, i was very tired after work and just wanted to sleep the afternoon away...but it was too nice of a day not to ride!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Stoked to get my fatbike out for a snow ride after 5 months of injury and recovery...

P4161543 by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

*Not, technically, my latest ride..*








SingleSpeed European Championships 2015 on the shoulders of Mt. Aetna in Milo, Sicily


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Despite the heavy smoke at this time of year, from cool temperature burns ... riding in the cooler Autumn temperatures is most pleasant. Mount Jagungal in the Australian Alps, early evening on the Bicentennial National Trail in New South Wales, Oz.










Warren.


----------



## climbingcragrat (Mar 13, 2009)

Perfect end to the working day


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Do you realize that if we played by the rules, right now we'd be in gym?


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Not a bad spot to shred the monster


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

:lol:Good call Emu, I do that on every ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

On Jacob's Ladders Trail - Corner Canyon, Utah


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Eagle Mtn., Utah!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Damn those shorts certainly disappear into the background well.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

april fog in marin county...


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

emu26 said:


> Damn those shorts certainly disappear into the background well.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

LCBooger said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe the correct response was: "what shorts?"


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Chippertheripper said:


> I believe the correct response was: "what shorts?"


Who the hell is seeing any shorts here?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Exactly.


----------



## Rei Miraa (Jul 31, 2014)

Because I did two different rides yesterday.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

A little hung over due to great beer but I took it slow and enjoyed 15 miles of pure PacNW spring bliss!


----------



## Rei Miraa (Jul 31, 2014)

big_slacker said:


> A little hung over due to great beer but I took it slow and enjoyed 15 miles of pure PacNW spring bliss!


I'm just on the other side of the mountains from you. Wenatchee/Leavenworth. Everyone thinks PNW is lush green and not sagebrush and desert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Enjoying some air time


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

emu26 said:


> Damn those shorts certainly disappear into the background well.


I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Cool looking tree.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

cool looking place


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MCHB said:


> Cool looking tree.


We even have a thread for that.

http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-o...read-925960.html?highlight=Creepy+tree+thread.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Digging's done, time to play


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Off in my own little world.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Mother nature's most efficient hitch hiker. Cling like crazy, get carried incredible distances via animal, hiker, wind or cyclist. Then when trying to get it off, it deposits seeds all over the place and still some remain (now on you other hand). Infuriating :madman: and, apparently, where the inventor of Velcro got his idea from.

I looked like I was covered head to toe in Lowrider-like dingle balls by the time I was done my ride.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the Anthem*

live here


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ska said:


> Mother nature's most efficient hitch hiker. Cling like crazy, get carried incredible distances via animal, hiker, wind or cyclist. Then when trying to get it off, it deposits seeds all over the place and still some remain (now on you other hand). Infuriating :madman: and, apparently, where the inventor of Velcro got his idea from.
> 
> I looked like I was covered head to toe in Lowrider-like dingle balls by the time I was done my ride.


Do they sting at all or just hook on?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

emu26 said:


> Do they sting at all or just hook on?


Just hook on, very common in the eastern U.S.A. and a real pain in the butt running your dog through the fields. It's a nightmare afterwards picking and cutting them out of the dogs fur.


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Fun.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Got to ride amongst the trees this past weekend.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Golden hour


----------



## Alpine Trails (Dec 5, 2014)

Last fall with Alpine Trails: Alpine Trails - Enduro Tours


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Solid 8 days of rain around here and then waited 2 days to "dry out" and finally got to ride for the first time in 10 days today! SWEET!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Living on the edge........


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ beautiful


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

strapping the lights on again...


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

trails in town.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

One my recent bikepacking training rides. Those are the Swiss Alps over Zug by Zurich.









Sent from my iPhone and only partially tracked by the NSA.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Morning ride


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Cross post from Fatbike pic thread, but thought you may be interested.

One of the many uprooted trees from the storms 2 weeks back.....


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

*Lupine*

In full bloom at Folsom Lake.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

break-in ride for one of my favorite MTB tires i've ever used during my twenty three years in the sport...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Total of 887' of elevation gain tonight on a 53 year old bike.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

sgltrak said:


> Total of 887' of elevation gain tonight on a 53 year old bike.
> View attachment 983403


Did you ride down the A trail on that too?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Total of 887' of elevation gain tonight on a 53 year old bike.
> View attachment 983403


Awesome old rig and photo with Horsetooth Resevoir in the background.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

watermonkey said:


> Did you ride down the A trail on that too?


Yep. I ride it down the Maxwell trail regularly. The descent gets a bit sketchy with only a coaster brake, but it is not bad. I also race short track on this bike. It is not that bad.


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

"Spring Break" trip to Moab last month...










:thumbsup:

Ride stats: Moab 100k(+) - Grand County, UT


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

(I'm going to cheat and post two pictures. There's a gorgeous section of trail where you come around a corner, duck around a tree and cross a small bridge across a tiny creek)

If this isn't serenity, then I don't know what is.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Riding Tasmania's North-South trial with Chuck Ibis


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

we got a visitor from the gulf of alaska very early saturday morning; here you can see its cloud covered hand reaching out over rodeo valley...


----------



## Bikebarian (Jun 12, 2011)

Pretty fantastic dead end.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

it is important that a safety meeting location be near a waterfall...:devil:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*one picture*

wilderness trail : the passage over the creek


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Tacky trails in Utah today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Cheating with today with a little bit of trail, little bit of urban.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Apparently there is a severe weather warning out for this afternoon, we still had fun!


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Lot of rain here recently so headed out for some rd kms whilst the rain had stopped and managed to get some glass through the Tyre. Luckily i had some electrical tape that helped the stans sealant seal up the hole. lasted the rest of the 30kms too.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Evening ride on my favorite evening ride trail, this is where we drank our evening ride beer and celebrated having an evening again.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bsieb said:


> Evening ride on my favorite evening ride trail, this is where we drank our evening ride beer and celebrated having an evening again.


Sounds like a good evening.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

morning monstercross ride


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

my commute home


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

As much as I dislike the city, the valley is nice once you start getting higher up.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

today's dirt/road epic took me to two places i've never seen before; milagra ridge in pacifica, ca. and the reservoirs south of san francisco...


----------



## Ivor Colemanesky (Feb 12, 2014)

Light rain + dust = crust


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Which trail should I take?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Virgilio' s rule*

If you passed slowly ,under the speed level signed, you win a coffee


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

North Carolina April 2015 10th Anniversary by mtbikernate, on Flickr
Amazing bike on an amazing trip with my amazing wife.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi ho! Hi ho. Off to fight practice I go! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Harold said:


> North Carolina April 2015 10th Anniversary by mtbikernate, on Flickr
> Amazing bike on an amazing trip with my amazing wife.


Some great photos in that link. Congratulations on your 10th anniversary, it looks like you two had a great trip.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2015)

MCHB said:


> Hi ho! Hi ho. Off to fight practice I go! :thumbsup:


 Rule #1, we don't talk about Fight Practice! Kendo?


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Forster said:


> Rule #1, we don't talk about Fight Practice! Kendo?


Rapier. 

It typically takes me about 5 minutes to drive to the hall where we practice, so I thought to myself "I'll bet I could bike it!" and got there in 10. Coming back to the house it's all uphill, so it takes me a bit longer. For some reason, I thought I would get a lot of funny looks on my way there, but nobody really noticed the 50" long rapier, helmet and buckler strapped to the bike!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2015)

MCHB said:


> Rapier.
> 
> It typically takes me about 5 minutes to drive to the hall where we practice, so I thought to myself "I'll bet I could bike it!" and got there in 10. Coming back to the house it's all uphill, so it takes me a bit longer. For some reason, I thought I would get a lot of funny looks on my way there, but nobody really noticed the 50" long rapier, helmet and buckler strapped to the bike!


 Didn't think about it being cased. At least I didn't bite on "Light Saber".


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Forster said:


> Didn't think about it being cased. At least I didn't bite on "Light Saber".


No case; the thing is so blunt I doubt it would even cut butter, lol!


----------



## climbingcragrat (Mar 13, 2009)

Singletrack heaven


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

taking full advantage of some unplanned time off...


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Catching the light

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

End of the world ride.....

Joseph Creek Ride by Doug Goodenough, on Flickr


----------



## Shmoo (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

KVR; easy rail trail running through awesomely rugged terrain. :thumbsup:

(looking up a cliff face)


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Shroom hunting is a good reason to ride...........

Evening ride / shroom hunt/ doggy swin in the waha's by Doug Goodenough, on Flickr


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Catching the last light.


----------



## 2Canches (Feb 21, 2015)

so I'm in Canada






& my house is down there

Sent from my  non  using Tapatalk in ??


----------



## tippmannrocker90 (Sep 4, 2014)

middle of 13.5 miles at green lane ... perfect day for a ride


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

It's going to be another dry year in California, be sure to hydrate:


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

"Ward 1", probably my favourite local trail, is now history. This is where it used to end, dropping down onto the forestry road. We spent about an hour carrying out a ramp to save it from the loggers vehicles, in hindsight it probably would have been easier to just build a new one!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

fog is _what we do_ in the bay area...


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

Nothing like some carnage on what started off as a great first ride of the season.


----------



## Pa. Patroller (Sep 19, 2014)

tippmannrocker90 
Green lane ? 
I'm probably about 15 mls from there. Never rode there yet. 
I hit Nox, Jordan, Trex, mostly. 
Couple times a yr. I go down to White Clay De.


----------



## Pa. Patroller (Sep 19, 2014)

edit


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A little foggy in town this morning, so I got above it. 5100' of climbing in a 34 mile round trip ride was a bit much after over a week off the bike, but it was worth it.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

almost all the way to the top of san francisco...the feet of sutro tower...


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Postcard posing.......OG with new bike

Troy Oregon Loop Ride by Doug Goodenough, on Flickr


----------



## Clencher (Dec 6, 2014)

A little different from my usual dusty gravel trails...


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

It was a bit cool outside.


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## 2Canches (Feb 21, 2015)

waiting

Sent from my  non  using Tapatalk in ??


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

MidNight_Rider said:


> It was a bit cool outside.


god and baby jesus, where do you live that lakes are still frozen in may?!?!


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

the opportunity to see the wonders of nature is why I enjoy being outside


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

in the trees again today...


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Ivor Colemanesky (Feb 12, 2014)

The plate I got for a 6 hour race I entered yesterday, freaky.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ivor Colemanesky said:


> The plate I got for a 6 hour race I entered yesterday, freaky.


I would have sat that one out.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Psycho1 said:


> the opportunity to see the wonders of nature is why I enjoy being outside


You picked up a baby coyote, I hope momma doesn't reject him now.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

The people in front of us found him. He was stumbling across the trail. Mom long gone. They were calling someone to get him..


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Good karma with that!


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Zip

IMGP7787 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

3 days of constant rain, made the race a little difficult, my daughter


----------



## kotabur (May 2, 2015)

Oh. my. God. That is adorable


----------



## kotabur (May 2, 2015)

psycho1 said:


> the opportunity to see the wonders of nature is why i enjoy being outside


that is adorable


----------



## Tricker Joe (Dec 17, 2010)

*A constant source of laughter*


----------



## abuwz (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## TN_Yeti (Mar 16, 2014)

Spent Friday enjoying a few (more) mint juleps.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Pre ride trail build


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Whoops.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*goats on the rocks*

pic from yesterday at top of the hills


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Going against the grain (up) on one of my favorite backyard trails, following a few hours of tailgating at Red Rocks.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Got some good trail conditions between spring melt and spring rain.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Biking up Knox; worth it! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^We could use some of that water here 
in SoCal.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Phat!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Salzburg, Austria
:thumbsup:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

This weekends Kona 24 hour race in Adelaide, South Australia.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

After a long dry Summer finally some rain to play in!


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

2nd outing on the SS...kicked my A$$, loved it!


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

Fixed, I'm a rookie w/ taptalk...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

The Alligator Juniper, one of the largest I have come across, also a favorite break spot.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Me and my bike went to the moon!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Rode a little around this place too. (Tonopah cemetery next door) :eekster:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the coast all around san francisco is filled with old bunkers and stuff...


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning photo on the way to work


----------



## karlmaddock (Mar 21, 2015)

Is my helmet to small for my head? Lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Old railway trestle in its natural state. :thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

spring in the rodeo valley, marin county, ca.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

relating back to post 11591, my son after his race (photo was in the paper, called em up to get the original sent)


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ killer picture


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

cmg, you need to get him some riding glasses. 

Great shot.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I recently read, that when an Australian is anywhere, there are ten Americans (I presume that's North Americans) where they are. And, when there are ten Americans, where you are, there's the equivalent of one hundred Japanese where they are.

How does one not relate to that? ... being here in Oz. I can only presume that I know what that means.










Warren.

PS, cmg71, what a magic photo, for your young bloke, to put in his history book.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> relating back to post 11591, my son after his race (photo was in the paper, called em up to get the original sent)


 Love the shot, wish my son loved mountain biking too. That's the parent deal though, they follow their passions no matter how cool you think yours are. Mine just finished his freshman year with a letter in band and having played Football (American), Football (Soccer), and Basketball. I enjoyed going to most games, but I gotta say, the week they played six Football (Soccer) matches in three nights was a bit of an ass-kicker.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

*Cheating....posting a couple... Tuscany Trail bikepacking race*

Cheating....posting a couple... Tuscany Trail bikepacking race








Rolling through the countryside close to where the main Eroica rides are held.








Riding through one of the many beautiful towns in Tuscany








First night, camping in the rain


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

^^awesome








The weed is dry in Cali :madman:









RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Didn't have the energy for a 2+ hour MTB ride, went to buy the wifey a new iphone for mother's day instead. Did I just do two lines and two pics? :eekster:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Newish place, is not techy by any stretch, but is fast and flowy. Fun stuff. Is much excite. You buy now!


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)

Riding poison spider up to one of my favorite descents anywhere, Portal! The views do not disappoint.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

white-grey skies over san francisco today...


----------



## Falk (May 3, 2015)

Deleted post.


----------



## karlmaddock (Mar 21, 2015)

Stopped by the river









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

How my buddies wife does creek crossings.................

Group Waha'n by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

a lovely section of singletrack on san francisco's mt sutro worth doing out and back...


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Sun is finally out and it feels good to be back on the bike


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Found some rocky climbs at Coldwater Mountain in Anniston, Alabama.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Doug_ID said:


> How my buddies wife does creek crossings.................


That made me laugh! Thanks

Tim


----------



## jk13 (May 21, 2012)

Muddy water, muddy daughter.


----------



## RustyT47 (Jan 8, 2015)

Perfect day to be outside! 
(Under The Radar Trail, Townsville Queensland, Australia).


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Don't fall here, it's a long way down and ends in the river 😄


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Send a picture of the trail in Australia! Does it turn in the opposite direction as here in the northern hemisphere? hyuck hyuck (That is ******* laughter) or nyuck nyuck, nyuck! (Three Stooges laughter).


RustyT47 said:


> Perfect day to outside!
> (Under The Radar Trail, Townsville Queensland, Australia).


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*ride in afternoon*

after work a track in the wood


----------



## karlmaddock (Mar 21, 2015)

nice little rest at the bridge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

A hail of a good time. 

















taken by a buddy with his fancy camera.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Share it around, bro-


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

"taken by a buddy with his fancy camera."

i wish my fancy camera (fujifilm s2 pro with a nikon 35-70 lens) wasn't so big; i'd carry it on rides too!


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

Awesome ride today


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

While it was storming down in Boulder I took the risk and went high. It was beautiful! First ride of the season at West Mag. Hello old friend.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

wheeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Let the fun begin, 10 trainers, 36 kids, 4 days in Chur (Switzerland)


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Shekky, a top image Mate. I like the balance of the soft focus of the tread and the brightness of the horizon, against the composition of the track. A beautiful simple image, masterfully done.

... and one from me. In the early evening out on the Queanbeyan River Fire Trail, in the SE of Oz.










Warren.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Wild Wassa said:


> Shekky, a top image Mate. I like the balance of the soft focus of the tread and the brightness of the horizon, against the composition of the track. A beautiful simple image, masterfully done.
> 
> ... and one from me. In the early evening out on the Queanbeyan River Fire Trail, in the SE of Oz.
> 
> ...


thanks! best i could do with a cell phone camera.  that's a nice image you've posted as well with the sunlight on the ridge.


----------



## Local717 (Dec 10, 2010)

Just the view along a ride....


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

looking down at tiburon or sausalito or one of those places in marin...


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

a short ride. But many personal bests.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Saw this and decided to head down. Surprisingly it turned north and didn't open up.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the secret safety meeting hidey hole by the tidal marsh...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Found this. No turtles.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Love this trail










zooming through these










Never gets old










sharing with friends


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

SF/tam/SF today...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

ACLakey said:


> Love this trail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where is this place? i love those kind of singletrack through conifers. it reminds me of the boggs mountain demonstration forest.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Curt Gowdy State Park in Wyoming. Trail build then ride


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

shekky said:


> where is this place? i love those kind of singletrack through conifers. it reminds me of the boggs mountain demonstration forest.


Brown Mountain Trail in So Oregon.

http://www.trailforks.com/trails/brown-mountain-loop/


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

My dad passed away in March. I built a new section of trail and named it after him. Got to test out Jim's Trail today


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

My local has a few various single trails and a big firetrail section. Mostly I ride the single trails or bad weather on the fire trails, but today for the first time I muscled up and put the whole lot together. 
Topped it out with this view










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

AWESOME pics everyone!! RIP Jim!
digitailhippie if I stare at some of your photos long enough I can see it begin to move, like slowmotion video hehehe 
Thanks

RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Everyday is a good day when riding

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

provin1327 said:


> Curt Gowdy State Park in Wyoming. Trail build then ride


How about some more photos of that trail system. I drive by it once a week with my work. Wondering if it's worth the 2 hour drive from Loveland.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Solo ride Saturday










Social ride Sunday


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

digitalhippie13 said:


> My dad passed away in March. I built a new section of trail and named it after him. Got to test out Jim's Trail today
> 
> View attachment 988957


Very rad.

Very sorry to hear of your loss. Great way to remember him. Super cool.


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> How about some more photos of that trail system. I drive by it once a week with my work. Wondering if it's worth the 2 hour drive from Loveland.


It's definitely worth the drive... There are some really fun trails up there.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

had to stop to see what was left of one of my favorite connectors...


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss Digitalhippie, but what
a great way to honor him.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ska said:


> Very rad.
> 
> Very sorry to hear of your loss. Great way to remember him. Super cool.





John Kuhl said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss Diditalhippie, but what
> a great way to honor him.


thanks guys, yeah I reckon he'd like it!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Last light of the day


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Investigating Oil Well Flats


----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Last light of the day
> 
> View attachment 989179


...another great pic.
Is a still from a GoPro Chesty?


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> How about some more photos of that trail system. I drive by it once a week with my work. Wondering if it's worth the 2 hour drive from Loveland.


I don't think it's a two hour drive from Loveland. I made it there in less than an hour from FoCo. I assure you that it is worth the drive... lot's of cool granite formations and flowy trails. Here's some video of the upper part of the park:


----------



## Xid (May 7, 2014)

*Rolling toward home after a pleasant afternoon on the mountain...*


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Fat tires, Fat Views, New Mexico...*


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

rx4mtb said:


> ...another great pic.
> Is a still from a GoPro Chesty?


Thanks, yeah it's taken using the Chesty - fun to use every now and then. I just set the GoPro to interval mode (0.5 sec), let the camera run and check the pics out later.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

RIVER29 said:


> I don't think it's a two hour drive from Loveland. I made it there in less than an hour from FoCo. I assure you that it is worth the drive... lot's of cool granite formations and flowy trails. Here's some video of the upper part of the park:


Excellent video and it looks like I've been missing out. Looks like some fun scenic trails and I'll be heading up this summer for sure. You must have been hauling ass to get there in less than an hour from FC. Up I-25 to Cheyenne is 45 minutes and then over on I-80 to the trailhead has got to be another 1/2 an hour. I pass it once a week with my work but with the company vehicle I'm only allowed to go 70 mph. Maybe that's why, but it still seems longer from FC than an hour. Thanks for posting the vid up I've been wondering what the trails looked like.:thumbsup:


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

nature can be soo weird sometime


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

From the Dirty Spokes 6hr.


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

Last stop of the day


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

First official trail ride at dusk this season and I prefer it; the trails are quieter and it's a lot cooler out! :thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A little fun on the hard tail yesterday.


----------



## AndrewS85 (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

my buddy and I playing with his fancy camera. it's been raining like heck here lately.




























All taken from the same spot on the trail.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

playing with my fancy camera whilst walking where i usually ride...


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

CSCHMITT said:


> View attachment 989605
> 
> 
> From the Dirty Spokes 6hr.


BEAST from the EAST!!!


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Island cruise


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

great evening Creek side Ride..............

Charlie Creek by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Doug_ID said:


> great evening Creek side Ride..............
> 
> Charlie Creek by Doug, on Flickr


Is that one of the new Trek Stache bikes? If so, congrats! The rigid one was the one I was very curious about. Looks like a great place to ride as well.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

yea its the rigid Stache 5. It's a hoot and the fastest bike I have ever owned. This OG is concerned he will kill himself on it someday. ;-)


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

*The Goose*


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i felt so good today that this ride gets two pictures...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Got out for a road ride and passed a nice spot on the way back.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Assimilation process underway (yea I am a nerd)

You will be assimilated by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

That's a very good looking color combo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Quiet contentment on the way back to the house after a 20km ride; crickets chirping, frogs croaking in the distance; busted light, awesome night. :thumbsup:


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

Comparing aviation aluminium...


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Rocky Mountain demo day. Rode the Thunderbolt today.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Tip toeing through the bluebells...


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

When nature calls...


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice resting spot.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

abeckstead said:


> When nature calls...


hate it when my bike gets the runs


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

fishwrinkle said:


> hate it when my bike gets the runs


Yes but I've done the same thing at a trailhead. My bike comes in with me, just to observe the activities.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Thankfully this place had more than a 'blue room' lol


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

abeckstead said:


> When nature calls...


I hope that is mud on those rims.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

hooray for southern marin county blue skies!


----------



## Backwoodsguy (Aug 29, 2010)

From few weeks back


----------



## aaccJosh (Mar 26, 2015)

...


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

Brand new bike!


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

Brand new bike getting dirty.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

No diving on a clear winters today.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Start of 4500 ft descent into hells canyon. The ascent was an azz kicker.

Hells Canyon by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Perfect day for a ride in So Cal yesterday:


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Ghost Falls pic


----------



## kaakku (Nov 14, 2010)

New bike and a nice ride. Followed by a vicious flu.


----------



## csimon (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice ride in Groton MA yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

csimon said:


> Nice ride in Groton MA yesterday.


Nice bike!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

on mt sutro, san francisco: yesterday's clear skies give way to thick coastal fog...


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Faster than a fighter jet


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

This ain't no Mavericks - half moon bay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Beach bum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

GA International Horse Park has a little rock to ride.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Fun trail ride with my son today.........we need to do this more often but he is always "busy" :-(

Asotin Creek Ride w/Bryce by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

dead vines


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Can't even begin to imagine the geological forces that put this big boulder there.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Oakridge Trails


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

TheNormsk said:


> Can't even begin to imagine the geological forces that put this big boulder there.
> View attachment 991206


imagine that thing glowing white hot and being shot out of a volcano!

(any ancient volcanos in your neck of the woods?)


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

shekky said:


> imagine that thing glowing white hot and being shot out of a volcano!
> 
> (any ancient volcanos in your neck of the woods?)


No. It's granite and this area is full of odd rocks like this but this is one of the larger ones. I think the granite just decomposes around harder rocks like this and leaves them behind, or it rolled down from one of the mountains....


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

A little before & during, no idea what the after will be like once the rains and floods stop here in Oklahoma but I bet it'll be technical! 

PS: I have no idea who the lady is in the picture; that pic is from a trail users Facebook forum for Oklahoma trails.)


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

When everyone else are lazy to ride and you went anyway,
It is clearly they missed a lot of fun today



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Park City, UT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TheNormsk said:


> Can't even begin to imagine the geological forces that put this big boulder there.
> View attachment 991206


I've seen a lot of mountain ranges. But one of the strangest rock formations and very similar to your photo is in the mountains east of San Diego. An area around Ramona California, the boulders are as big as houses and are just freely sitting on the mountain sides. Rounded boulders that are just laying on the surface.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

^^^ Looks very similar to Buffalo Creek which you probably know well DJ. This boulder is on the new Little Scraggy trail.. There are a few other equally large boulders further up the trail as well. I didn't stop for those


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've seen a lot of mountain ranges. But one of the strangest rock formations and very similar to your photo is in the mountains east of San Diego. An area around Ramona California, the boulders are as big as houses and are just freely sitting on the mountain sides. Rounded boulders that are just laying on the surface.
> 
> View attachment 991362


Exfoliation

Rocks that "froze" down deep under pressure are trying to release that pressure - but rocks can't easily change shape, so they chip off the high points, slowly becoming round (shape that holds pressure better).


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

wadester said:


> Exfoliation
> 
> Rocks that "froze" down deep under pressure are trying to release that pressure - but rocks can't easily change shape, so they chip off the high points, slowly becoming round (shape that holds pressure better).


And lots of other types of weathering. Weathering - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Exploring the Zuni mountains with the El Mar 29er+


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

High noon in New Mexico.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

TheNormsk said:


> Can't even begin to imagine the geological forces that put this big boulder there.
> View attachment 991206


I'll bet it's a glacial erratic...carried within a glacier during the ice age, then just dumped there when the climate warmed and the ice melted. You're in Colorado, right? Where, exactly, is this? My home town in Colorado had a few of these in the foothills, and there are farms in South Dakota and Montana, hundreds of miles from any mountains, where similar rocks exist.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

^^^ Yep, Colorado. That's near Buffalo Creek.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

wadester said:


> Exfoliation
> 
> Rocks that "froze" down deep under pressure are trying to release that pressure - but rocks can't easily change shape, so they chip off the high points, slowly becoming round (shape that holds pressure better).


Yep, exactly how my brother explained it to me years ago as we were in awe looking at those boulders.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TheNormsk said:


> ^^^ Looks very similar to Buffalo Creek which you probably know well DJ. This boulder is on the new Little Scraggy trail.. There are a few other equally large boulders further up the trail as well. I didn't stop for those


I know the area but haven't been there in many years.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

skulking about under the marine layer...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Pretty nice way to see out the day


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Late autumn sunshine on the clifftop trail, Hobart, Tasmania.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*My favorite loop*


----------



## dekaru (May 12, 2007)

Monterrey, México


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

dekaru said:


> Monterrey, México


EEaaaaaa!!!
El regio!


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

First father and son ride.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

dekaru said:


> Monterrey, México


I have to ask what is going on with your stem mounted backwards? I don't think I have ever seen that before.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

emu26 said:


> I have to ask what is going on with your stem mounted backwards? I don't think I have ever seen that before.


Just looks like a really short stem to me? Maybe you are seeing the black brake reservoir and it is throwing you off?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

emu26 said:


> I have to ask what is going on with your stem mounted backwards? I don't think I have ever seen that before.


A major crash prior to the photo.

OR

Best option for riding wheelies.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Just looks like a really short stem to me? Maybe you are seeing the black brake reservoir and it is throwing you off?


I think you might be correct. I can't enlarge the pic enough to tell for sure but it might just be the reservoir that makes it look like a reversed stem. Good eyes young man.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Love this place. GSMNP


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Tres Stache'rs

Waha Stache Session by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

The shadows are lengthening in the Northern Australian Alps. Shot taken from the Queanbeyan River Fire Trail.










Warren.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

my happy place in the trees...


----------



## Tekmo (May 28, 2012)

Where's the party?


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

ADA charity ride metric century.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rei Miraa (Jul 31, 2014)

After hiking my bike forever. The entrance to the Enchantments, WA. The view is worth the climb 6,001ft








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

East mountain views









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Mmmmmm tasty . . .









(Of course I didn't really eat him :thumbsup


----------



## jgarland1987 (May 24, 2015)

Butt needed a rest



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)

Always a great time on blackjack


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

High above the Salmon River near Whitebird Idaho.............

WhiteBird Idaho Ride by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Graham Hills singlespeed sunset...



SPP


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

Destination unknown


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

One advantage of getting lost and almost running out of daylight is that I got to see a killer sunset.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Pulled a pretty excited boat anchor last night.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

evdog said:


>


May I be the first to say: That's one bad ass photo, many more compliments to follow I'm sure.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> May I be the first to say: That's one bad ass photo, many more compliments to follow I'm sure.


I actually agree with DJ for once, it's an awesome photo.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

:thumbsup: I went to rep evdog but I need to spread the love around first...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

First day of Winter. Might as well get out and make friends with the cold!


----------



## dekaru (May 12, 2007)

emu26 said:


> I think you might be correct. I can't enlarge the pic enough to tell for sure but it might just be the reservoir that makes it look like a reversed stem. Good eyes young man.


I hadn't noticed the optical illusion! I even thought someone had edited my photo, lol. It is indeed the brake reservoir and the sun's reflection. I'm running an almost off the shelf Highball alloy configuration which seems to have an 80mm stem.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

TheNormsk said:


> :thumbsup: I went to rep evdog but I need to spread the love around first...


Mate I can't rep you, evdog or digitalhippie. All great photos yet again from the three of you. Awesome stuff.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

slickrock heaven


----------



## dials6 (Jun 3, 2015)

Best riding partner no question!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Columnar Basalt Cathedral..............
Hells Gate Ride by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Reflections on water


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Fresh out on the trail


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Pete do you ever work?


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

emu26 said:


> Pete do you ever work?


I'm thinking riding and taking pics is his J.O.B.! Yes, I'm jelious!!  hehee


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Enjoying the rock carvings at the end of one of my favourite rides.









(Edit: not sure why my pics always appear so small, you might need to click on the pic to see the carvings, sorry)


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Natural Lake on McKenzie Ridge in the Zuni Mountains, elevation 8300'.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Shady break spot on top of The Ridge, Pleasanton Ca.
:thumbsup:

RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*Two days in a row of this...*

And my old body needs a smooth and flat single track for my next ride


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sunny weekend just around the corner, fingers crossed!


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

It's a bird, it's a plane, it's a ny rangers fan on his new mojo hd3!
Untitled by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the world was green and gray today in marin county...


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

I think I can... I think I can...


----------



## NSM (Dec 12, 2014)

Morning ride up Mount Diablo with fog cresting the hills in the background.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Got above the clouds today.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

sgltrak said:


> Got above the clouds today.
> 
> View attachment 994032


same here...had to ride through them, too:


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

SWR earlier today


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

shekky said:


> same here...had to ride through them, too:


I also had to ride through them.


----------



## Rei Miraa (Jul 31, 2014)

Above Wenatchee on Stairway to Heaven

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice start to the week


----------



## scottymchanson (Jan 2, 2014)

I've been able to do a lot of fantastic North GA mountains rides on the singlespeed lately.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Another great morning. 









The trails are getting horribly overgrown


----------



## JF_ (Mar 9, 2013)

Giddy up Cowboy


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Squeeze


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Backcountry season

IMGP8115 by Kyle, on Flickr


----------



## Gravityaholic (Aug 15, 2014)

*Morin-Heights Québec !*

Little pond, rocks and spruces. Alone in the woods and happy.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

The maiden voyage!


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Fun descent in the trees


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Rickety! I walked this as I did not trust it.



__
https://flic.kr/p/up2fBs


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Well that was interesting....


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Time to head home.

East Magnolia - Dot Trails by Kerry Norman, on Flickr


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

It's dark, just the way I like it!


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

There's a thunder storm rolling in, making for some awesome sunsets.


----------



## sullivan17 (Jan 28, 2014)

I stuck to the roads on this one, but it was still a beautiful ride.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

The view on the Divide was better (but impossible to capture with a phone) - this was probably the best sunset I've ever seen in Montana.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

ACLakey said:


> There's a thunder storm rolling in, making for some awesome sunsets.


Awesome!!!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*Vallée-Bras-du-Nord*

What are the odds that my brother and I forget the same tool on the exact same day (Chain-breaker + Power-link) and that one of us breaks his chain precisely on this day in the middle of nowhere?









Chainless bike...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

45 miles into a fifty mile day...


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ looking good.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Indian Ocean Sunset


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Short winter days


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

bobcat let me come pretty close so long as i didn't try and take his bird or whatever it was he was snacking on at the time i saw him...


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow, what a great sighting.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

St George is where it's at










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Canches (Feb 21, 2015)

& there I go

Sent from my  non  using Tapatalk in ??


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Weekend therapy. Just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

DSCF8049 by Randall Cooper, on Flickr

Called Rock Garden, I found out why.....


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

A hundred degrees in the Central Valley, high 90's at my home in the foothills, around 80 degrees at Shaver lake 25 minutes away. A thunderstorm, cool winds, cool raindrops - but not too many, and a new bike on the trail.

Life is good.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

ocean...fog...


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

I am in love with the looks of this trail. Where is it at?


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

LewisQC said:


> And my old body needs a smooth and flat single track for my next ride
> View attachment 993693
> View attachment 993694


This is the trail I was speaking of in the previous post. I must know where it is!


----------



## 2Canches (Feb 21, 2015)

I see red mountain in Rossland ?️

Sent from my  non  using Tapatalk in ??


----------



## kdirk (Jun 20, 2012)

took this just before i broke my jaw two weeks ago...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

kdirk said:


> took this just before i broke my jaw two weeks ago...


you dont say ............. boom tish

thank you, thank you, lm here all week, try the Chicken Parma.

Sorry to hear mate, l badly fractured (plus some complications) my tibia exactly 2 weeks ago on a skateboard (at 44 its probably a bit stupid), it'll be a while before l ride again , 
I hope you heal well and are on the bike again soon.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

nice but short ride yesterday, with junior...


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

Trail Dog


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*High desert summer in full effect!*

Rio Grande Rift...with 29er.


----------



## ghetto (Apr 11, 2013)

How the light fell.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Smart choice. I wouldn't have trusted that either.


TheNormsk said:


> Rickety! I walked this as I did not trust it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Brown Mountain loop, great trail.










































Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Wildwood Park


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Have to get out early this time of year.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Rewarding view after a long climb up to the 7 devils mtns of Idaho.

& Devils Ride 2015 by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

kitts21j said:


> This is the trail I was speaking of in the previous post. I must know where it is!


This is "Lutin Tom" in trail system "Sentiers du Moulin" near Quebec City, Canada. There's many technical challenge to be found there...


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunny winter afternoon


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

7 months post-surgery and I'm finally riding without thinking about my back, yay!

IMG_20150615_114649 by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## golfduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Fairbanks007 said:


> Smart choice. I wouldn't have trusted that either.


I've gone straight through one that looked exactly like it... smart choice. 
[


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

baker said:


> 7 months post-surgery and I'm finally riding without thinking about my back, yay!
> 
> IMG_20150615_114649 by Brad Baker, on Flickr


Beautiful, where is this?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

bsieb said:


> Beautiful, where is this?


Soda Creek Loop, Dillon, Colorado.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Just give me 5 minutes.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

A good spot to hang around.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Great day for it


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Going up!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Going up!


Awesome shot Pete! Well done.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Morning


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## demorules (Jan 28, 2015)

Miscalculation. Muffin Top. Sudoku.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Going up!
> 
> View attachment 996218


Half the reason I subscribe to this thread is for your pictures. 
I feel like this one should be a desktop background.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Interesting. 









Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

MhzMonster said:


> Awesome shot Pete! Well done.


thanks, appreciate it. Was a fun way to spend a winter evening


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

ARandomBiker said:


> Half the reason I subscribe to this thread is for your pictures.
> I feel like this one should be a desktop background.


thanks ARandomBiker. naaw. Maybe the full version of this pic would crop OK for a desktop bg, will have a look!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i was unable to photograph the two coyote pups i saw playing on the fire road; instead, i give you this five inch creature i thought was a snake at first...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

^ Awesome 'gator you found there Shekky! It's a Northern Alligator Lizard.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Likin' that lichen.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Hawg said:


> ^ Awesome 'gator you found there Shekky! It's a Northern Alligator Lizard.


thank you! this creature let me get quite close and i was able to shoot some ten photos of him.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> ^ Awesome 'gator you found there Shekky! It's a Northern Alligator Lizard.





shekky said:


> thank you! this creature let me get quite close and i was able to shoot some ten photos of him.


Yes Hawg is correct and if the northern ones are anything like the southern ones they're quite aggressive. Harmless but aggressive. I've seen one in San Diego that was 16" long and he stood on his back legs with his mouth wide open in attack mode, towards me. Hilarious to me but to someone unfamiliar with them probably pretty terrifying. :lol::lol:


----------



## John Palladini (Jun 16, 2015)

Big Splash!:thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

long, slow, solo cool and foggy today...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Photo credit goes to Mrs. The Friar.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Sun getting low


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

gave the cross bike some love today...


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*South Boundary Trail*

Wet May + June heat = Awesome


----------



## tippmannrocker90 (Sep 4, 2014)

Turned a bad day into a good day


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Not my picture but this is the road to our trails...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Paying homage to Cap'n Cook


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

look hard and you can see san francisco's high rise buildings poking their heads above the marine layer...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

the chainsuck presented a photo op, but the rest of the riding was great


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Winter solstice done and dusted. Bring on the sun!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Summer solstice sunset


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

10 miles and 6400 vertical feet for this view...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Props on the climb.


----------



## Skoezie (Apr 11, 2006)

Been waiting for a new frame, so first ride after 51 days. Rain, mud, FUN!


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Fun day at Tamarancho.


----------



## Wilkenstein (Jul 22, 2008)

A bit warm.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

when you come to san francisco, be sure to wear some flowers in your...um...water bottle cage...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

^ Shekky, what's inside your "water" bottle?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Hawg said:


> ^ Shekky, what's inside your "water" bottle?


let me tell you some stories from burning man 2000...


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

First time over a teeter totter and it was a double. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Evening light in the foothills.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

california has a big, blue sky too!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Asheville/Alexander NC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

shekky said:


> let me tell you some stories from burning man 2000...


I suspected as much. 
That's not water. :yikes:


----------



## klay (Feb 23, 2006)

*So fun*


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

in the manzanita belt on mt tam near sunset:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

WOW, those are the biggest/tallest manzanitas I have ever seen.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Hawg said:


> WOW, those are the biggest/tallest manzanitas I have ever seen.


i'm not actually sure WHAT kind of trees those are...:eekster:


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Those are manzanitas. You can tell by the red bark. They're all over Mt Tam.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Riding in the shade is the best!


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Exploring some proto-trails above the harbour and eyeing possible trail development in the area.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Nearing sunset on VRRT


----------



## John Svahn (Dec 13, 2011)

Those look like madrone to me. Manzanita is a shrub, not usually taller than 6 feet/
Edit... The interwebz say manzanita can get bigger than 6 feet, but not the kind we have in the Sierra, so I stand corrected...
Still looks like a madrone though in the pic


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

John Svahn said:


> Those look like madrone to me. Manzanita is a shrub, not usually taller than 6 feet/
> Edit... The interwebz say manzanita can get bigger than 6 feet, but not the kind we have in the Sierra, so I stand corrected...
> Still looks like a madrone though in the pic


THAT'S what they are, MADRONE trees. couldn't quite think of it in my post ride mungo-mind state.

thanks!


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Got out of dodge for a sunny weekend, & back to the grind a few hours ago.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Tuesday: it was even hot up high.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Thursday: The traffic was bull!


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Friday: Two hours of this.. never saw another person. Perfect!


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Exploring some proto-trails above the harbour and eyeing possible trail development in the area.
> 
> View attachment 998152


St John's, Newfoundland?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Early AM - very hot as well - but no cows -


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Geek said:


> St John's, Newfoundland?


Sure is! On a rare sunny day. 
I take it you've been here (or are from here)?


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Correct Sir! My mother is from Mt. Pearl and I lived there from 1976 to 1980. 

My little sister lives in Conception Bay South (CBS).

Hope to get back up their next summer for a visit. My wife (american - we live in Colorado) loves the Republic of Doyle - lol.

cheers


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

nothing to show you from today's 49 miler but my dirty bottom bracket shell and down tube...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Last run of the day


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

Great ride on the Breezer Supercell today!


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

100 degrees in Oakridge, smoky but still awesome.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

The views make up for the pain (and crowds) to climb up to this point.

Centennial Cone


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Smooth place on the ridge - between rocky sections


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Beauty road section between trails.


----------



## sullivan17 (Jan 28, 2014)

Biked around Angkor in Cambodia. Not the most extreme bike ride, but definitely one I'll remember.


----------



## MackShaft (Jun 25, 2015)

Broken wrist. 7 screws and a plate.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Geek said:


> Correct Sir! My mother is from Mt. Pearl and I lived there from 1976 to 1980.
> 
> My little sister lives in Conception Bay South (CBS).
> 
> ...


Neat! I figured you might have a connection. It's a pretty obscure place and most people wouldn't be able to spot it. I grew up in CBS and my mom still lives out there. I know Allan Hawco (Jake Doyle) and many of the other cast members of the show.

If you head up here, bring your bike if you can (and shoot me a pm). We don't have the big mountains you're probably used to but we do have some stupendously gnarly and fun trails!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Nature's perfect energy snack. No bears to compete with today.


Tennessee and Georgia MTB Trip by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

a little more than halfway into the most brutal ride i've done since 2012: san francisco/headlands/tam/san francisco on the SS...


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

I was stopped at the overlook on Betasso, sitting on the bench when a little dog came up beside me. I said "hey boy" and then noticed it was a red fox with a black tail. He was close enough i could pet him. He looked me in the eye and then i noticed he had a mouse in his mouth. I swear there was a smile on his face. He looked up and down the trail them looked me back in the eye and continued on his way. Must have sat there beside me for a good 10 seconds. What a beautiful day.


----------



## Mangchi BB (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes plz


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Geek said:


> I was stopped at the overlook on Betasso, sitting on the bench when a little dog came up beside me. I said "hey boy" and then noticed it was a red fox with a black tail. He was close enough i could pet him. He looked me in the eye and then i noticed he had a mouse in his mouth. I swear there was a smile on his face. He looked up and down the trail them looked me back in the eye and continued on his way. Must have sat there beside me for a good 10 seconds. What a beautiful day.
> 
> View attachment 999405


Now that is a cool story. Do you think the fox was thinking you were there because the mountain lion he saw earlier must have moved on?

This is the closest I've come to that experience. I like yours a lot better and I don't remember my elongated mate smiling!


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday to me...Telluride single track.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Went for a quick ride before the dark after a quick shower. Nice way to end the day. :thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Single speed heaven in the McDowell Regional Park on a cloudy monsoon season morn:thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

thick fog and thick dust in marin tonight...


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

*long valley views*









awesome views to be had on this spur trail. after taking this pic wind blew bike over in those rocks and broke the tip off the rear brake lever!  was worth the hike a bike back and broken brake lever!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Cruisey Sunday afternoon ride. Winter ain't all bad!


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

Right through the middle!

JasonG


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Another beautiful monsoon season morning in Scottsdale, Arizona:thumbsup:


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

My preferred riding surface - clean rock - comes now with flowers.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

This is why I love riding at Joaquin Miller Park:


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice to see my sweat put to good use.......

Hoover Point Ride by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Mystery Colorado mountain range or just a tricky sky?


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

*stopping to enjoy the view*









up and over trail mammoth mountain


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Purry bike ^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Doug_ID said:


> Nice to see my sweat put to good use.......
> 
> Hoover Point Ride by Doug, on Flickr


Nice gloves!
I have the same kind, Fox Dirtpaws in that Black/Orange


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Mesa Tank... it's really green up on the Zuni Mountains this year.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

A paddle of Wood Ducks and a smoggy sunrise, beside the Bicentennial National Trail in the Australian Capital Territiory.










Warren.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

taking a look at friday's destination...


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Testing out some brand new rock work for the first time. The step-up is solid but the sharp turn at the top is difficult.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Single SPEEDNG down the McDowells from Tom's Thumb:thumbsup:


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah, yeah, it's two pics from two rides at Coldwater Mtn. and Oak Mtn. State Park in AL, and I've probably posted them before, but I still get a kick out of these signs.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Taking advantage of the cooler temps and recent rains by leaving work early and going for a ride!


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

new bike day!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

The Great Salt Lake, Utah


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Going up!:thumbsup:


----------



## 2Canches (Feb 21, 2015)

except it was for a 34 not my 32.

On a positive not, my buddy Adams damper showed up haha

Sent from my silver iPad Air 1 in a http://www.red.org/en/ smart case using an app called Tapatalky


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Jurassic bike

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## pentlandexile (Jan 4, 2013)

Clear, windy day in the forest, winter in south-east Queensland.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Going the distance










Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

*Passing below Basin Mtn*


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

jhazard said:


> Going the distance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Send it!


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

No words necessary


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

getting the off road portion of my ride underway: once the sun went down, visibility in that fog is just the area the headlight beam covers...


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Earnt...


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Off on a natural charge, bon-voyage


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Trails are finally starting to dry out a little.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

strava claims i got 51.4 mph on one of the paved sections of my ride today; i'll bet that's reasonably accurate...


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

It's not about the bike, but where it takes you!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Co-opski said:


> Off on a natural charge, bon-voyage


_Shimmy Shimmy Ya..._ :thumbsup:


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Gotta make the most of it when the sun pops out mid-winter!


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Great way to spend a Sunday morning..........

Frenchy Pt Ride by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

2k feet up in just under 4 miles. Brutal.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> 2k feet up in just under 4 miles. Brutal.
> 
> View attachment 1003099


I don't know about you but back when I started a sign like that would have enticed my novice self to conquer it.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Summer Alpine Glow


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Doug_ID said:


> Great way to spend a Sunday morning..........
> 
> Frenchy Pt Ride by Doug, on Flickr


Damn, that place looks awesome! Do those trails run all the way down to the river? Where is it?


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

MTB Pilot said:


> Damn, that place looks awesome! Do those trails run all the way down to the river? Where is it?


The river in the distance is the Salmon river in Idaho just a few miles before it dumps into the Snake River in hells Canyon. There are a few routes down to the river.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Watch the uphill pedal.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Sweet pic, thought it looked familiar (very familiar!)


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah, that was a sweet ride.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Did you guys do it as a loop? I understand that can be done now. We did it as a point to point ending down Truman (I think) on the west side.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

My 11 year old son and I after we made it to the top of 'Prince of Pain' :thumbsup:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

evdog said:


> Did you guys do it as a loop? I understand that can be done now. We did it as a point to point ending down Truman (I think) on the west side.


No, we went back over the Ross pass into S Fork Brackett.

http://www.trailforks.com/route/2015-montana-enduro-series-3-bozenduro/


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Finally got a good day and time to get the Japan bike out for a 45 mile round trip to the beach; Felt like a roadie on a mt. bike


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Heading down to the Murrumbidgee River. I've ridden this greasy clay track in the past. I enjoyed the present ride and I'll ride it again in the future ... it's tense.










Warren.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Yesterday at Brushy Creek Park, in Austin, TX. 10 rocky miles in 100 degree heat.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

beautiful trail above davos, switzerland


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Blew a seal on the Norco brake, so fatty got some gravel under the tyres instead of sand


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

Therapy.


----------



## staffsvw (May 31, 2015)

Park Hall woods by Jon Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## 2Canches (Feb 21, 2015)

Ordered a damper for my 2011 Talas. Fox doesn't have the upgrade in Canada. So 2015 Talas 34 it is








Sent from my silver iPad Air 1 in a http://www.red.org/en/ smart case using an app called Tapatalky


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Ohh snap! lol

Time for an upgrade :thumbsup:


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Wasatch Crest, UT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Animal
York Me


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Pleasanton Ridge, Ca 







Ride!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Local717 (Dec 10, 2010)

Speed...


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Flowers and green vegetation. Pretty rare for this time of year.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

lovely clear evening in southern marin...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the fingertip of the Fog Lady...


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

a little water about


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Maiden voyage ^^









-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

After 10 weeks off the bike (split Tibia) all l can say is:

Thank God!



Now too work on getting the muscles & fitness back.

Sorry for breaking the one line rule, but lm on such a high right now, lm stoked!!!!


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

Not strictly my last ride but the last with the gopro on.


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

And another from the same day.


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

One more.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Precision engineering.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Bike on bridge


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BCTJ said:


> Bike on bridge


Bike and dog on bridge.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

25 miles on the Pinhoti today. First time there. It was awesome.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> 25 miles on the Pinhoti today. First time there. It was awesome.
> 
> View attachment 1004545


Wow looks like Poison Ivy paradise. 

Great shot BTW.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

There's a LOT of small undergrowth but I never saw any poison ivy or poison oak. Briars on the other hand were terrible.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

*to the Beach*

A route of 30 miles of dirt got us here.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Crappy photo but the sun was right in front of me and I was not getting any closer to this rattle snake. He was ready to strike and not rattling!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> A route of 30 miles of dirt got us here.
> 
> View attachment 1004605


That beach looks like it's Del Mar beach / north San Diego.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That beach looks like it's Del Mar beach / north San Diego.


DJ you know your beaches!! 
River Mouth south side of the bridge.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> DJ you know your beaches!!
> River Mouth south side of the bridge.


I've got a memory like an elephant. Now where did I put the T.V. remote?

Looks like a great day out there.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

That it was. We started at Hodges and looped over to Black Mountain then down to Gonzalez Canyon. The Coast to Crest trail finished us up at the beach.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Monte Bar - Motto della Croce*


Motto della Croce

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Local717 (Dec 10, 2010)

Berms...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Bluebird winter's day at the You Yangs MTB Park


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

willpower beat wind and fog...


----------



## Zinzinnati (Jan 30, 2011)

First long solo ride on a new to me solo one.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Another perfect SS morning during AZ monsoon season:thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Zinzinnati said:


> First long solo ride on a new to me solo one.


KHS solo one? i can't really tell by the photo. i have a solo one as well and i love it.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

*Demo*


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Just cruising along on a sticky morn and having a blast as usual:thumbsup:


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Coson's Bay at Kalamalka Lake. :thumbsup:


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

A quick climb on the trail right behind my house. Great for quick sunset rides.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

nice morning for a climb


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

digitalhippie13 said:


> nice morning for a climb
> 
> View attachment 1005754


Great shot... :thumbsup:


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

A mixture to new "flow" and raw natural "you've got to be kidding me" trail leads me to here. Bliss.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Always a great view. Not so great photo.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy to be riding!


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Got lost and ended up here


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice place for a lunch break...........

Waha Sampler Ride by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

JasonG


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

digitalhippie13 said:


> nice morning for a climb
> 
> View attachment 1005754


What about the descent?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i think i need a shave...


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, it will climb!



JasonG


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

my two partners in crime 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thaumaturge (Feb 25, 2006)

JasonG1977 said:


>


That front tire looks backwards :skep:


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

weekend wheelies


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thaumaturge said:


> That front tire looks backwards :skep:


Yup. Didn't notice till after I picked it up. Been having too much fun riding it to swap it out yet. lol

JasonG


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Saw this guy today on my way to the trails.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Saw this guy today on my way to the trails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I say that is Passion!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Be prepared 

P9021817 by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Backyard trails

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Clencher (Dec 6, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> I say that is Passion!


I saw a similar keen rider...


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

McKenze River Trail



























Pretty much awesome.


----------



## Thaumaturge (Feb 25, 2006)

JasonG1977 said:


> Yup. Didn't notice till after I picked it up. Been having too much fun riding it to swap it out yet. lol
> 
> JasonG


LOL. That's a good way to tell that you're enjoying the ride.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

ACLakey said:


> McKenze River Trail
> ...
> Pretty much awesome.


Reminds me of a place I visited in Albania, many years ago:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Eye,_Albania


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

*First time out in the greenery this year*









And I loved every minute of it! Hevjanåsen, Norway.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Crashed had first.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

robncircus said:


> Crashed had first.


Did you type that still concussed? 

Bet you're glad you were wearing a helmet!!! That could have been nasty.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

baker said:


> Be prepared
> 
> P9021817 by Brad Baker, on Flickr


If sit down like that here you had better be prepared to deal with poison ivy. :nono:


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

huckleberry hound said:


> If sit down like that here you had better be prepared to deal with poison ivy. :nono:


Very little PI around here...One of the many things to love about living where I do. Along with awesome riding, essentially no bugs, laid back people, great skiing, etc.


----------



## 2Canches (Feb 21, 2015)

Go left he says #lost








Sent from my silver iPad Air 1 in a http://www.red.org/en/ smart case using an app called Tapatalky


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Gapping some lounging french dude at Black Hill


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

TheNormsk said:


> Did you type that still concussed?
> 
> Bet you're glad you were wearing a helmet!!! That could have nasty.


Nope I just suck at typing. I finally am going to the ortho today to get my ribs checked. The accident was 2 Thursdays ago, and my ribs don't seem to be getting any better. With my luck I cracked one or something.

I was very glad to have the helmet. Saved what could have been a lot of trouble. My Knee pads came in handy on this one too. Funny thing is I was on the fireroad headed back to the car. I had finished my trail riding for the day. Go figure!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

For some reason, the sign said advanced riders only, but I had no problem carrying my bike through some of this section


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Had myself a double-down Sunday: post-Green's Creek, pre-Foose's Creek.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Gave my weak "motor" some much needed work with a nonstop ride on fairly easy trails today, though being tired from yesterday had me in gears I'd prefer not to admit using...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Checking out some fun new trails in the quarry


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Trail got a little overgrown here - but not for long.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

no words needed (except those )


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Unfortunately this was the only good thing from my last ride.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> 2k feet up in just under 4 miles. Brutal.
> 
> View attachment 1003099


Is that Windy Gap?

-F


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Fleas said:


> Is that Windy Gap?
> 
> -F


Yep, nailed it!


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Really, I do all my own stunts.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

JasonG1977 said:


> JasonG


I want to ride up that.

-F

PS - Thanks all for the stoke! I've been kinda stuck on my home trail for weeks. Need a change of scenery.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*I won't whine cause I'm ok...*

What a great solo ride today!









Until I entered a blind turn too fast and skid on this small bridge, soaked by the bad weather that's been on us for the last month or so... I went OTB after getting out of bridge. End result was a bent dropout for my bike and a bruise thigh for me... Went back to my car SS. Did 22km instead of 35km.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Post-rain ride.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nothing like a nice cool night ride


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

Found some needed solitude....









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shmitty (Mar 24, 2015)

Off Trail 100


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Sunrise Services - Deer Creek Canyon, CO*









***


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Spence Mnt


















Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Rocks*

https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

Into the light.



JasonG


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

love...


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

funnest ride yet :yesnod:


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Checking out an old, very little used trail...great views through the smoke.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Gravel & Tar today


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Not a bad way to start a Sunday!...


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

Fresh.



JasonG


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Today I felt like I was cycling back in time.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Seriously though, it was nice to ride on a trail that was close to the overly busy Front Range corridor but is mostly overlooked by most trail users. Quiet and with no "trail improvement".

























Okay that's more than one photo.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Three of my favorite things...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

mint conditions at Mt Tarrengower today


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

someone had some time on their hands......


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Getting dark on the beach today... storm brewing !


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

TheNormsk said:


> Seriously though, it was nice to ride on a trail that was close to the overly busy Front Range corridor but is mostly overlooked by most trail users. Quiet and with no "trail improvement".
> 
> View attachment 1007470
> 
> ...


looks like a perfect day for a bike ride..the view is great too


----------



## WrenchP (Aug 29, 2013)

Huffing and Puffing and trying to pass.


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Single speed to build endurance









Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

This joker about gave me a heart attack as I topped a ridge today-swooped across the trail maybe 6ft in front of my face and landed in a tree about 50ft away.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bsieb said:


> Three of my favorite things...


What 3.

1] Your puppy
2] Your bike
3] Your outhouse

?


----------



## Tighe (Jun 4, 2015)

Change in scenery










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

When the trail runs out...










Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Fatbikin' ain't a fad.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Still haven't seen any rattlesnakes(just one black racer) on Oak Mtn state park's Rattlesnake Ridge, but I did see 5 whitetail while on that trail today.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> What 3.
> 
> 1] Your puppy
> 2] Your bike
> ...


You mean my historic 100+ year old lumber cabin turned mtb clubhouse? 

Hey, it's in the woods, is connected to an extendsive mtb singletrack system, and does have an outhouse out back, as you surmised.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeeha!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bsieb said:


> You mean my historic 100+ year old lumber cabin turned mtb clubhouse?
> 
> Hey, it's in the woods, is connected to an extendsive mtb singletrack system, and does have an outhouse out back, as you surmised.


Ha,ha lucky you, I knew the outhouse remark would lure you out of the woods for a reply.

Awesome looking setup you got there.:thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

getting underway for the evening...


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Underbiking the Kaoota tramway.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Drone, because selfie sticks are too short.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*Solo ride.*

So good...


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Taken from the momentum killer that precedes it-one day I'll remember to go right


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

View from above


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

First taste of Spring weather today!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Took my son biking in the beauty of the Frisco Peninsular. Then he crashed. That was the end of the ride.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> View from above
> 
> View attachment 1008612


You got one of those "follow me" drones?


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Caught in a transporter beam inside Hagdanan Cave in Philippines










Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

sweet


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Siklesta said:


> Caught in a transporter beam inside Hagdanan Cave in Philippines


I can see why that happened: tin foil hats won't work if you carry them in your hands. You need to keep them on your head!

Tim


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

mt tam obscured due to haze caused by wildfires in lake county as seen from the marin headlands...


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

there are no mountains in that part of croatia where I am coming from but lot of fantastic trails


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

with the kids


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

1600 feet in 4 miles, then it's time to drop in to one of the best AM trails in western WA!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

fire season exacerbated by drought...san francisco obscured by smoke haze from wildfires...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Wildflower season is lasting a long time this year at 12,000'


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Cracker of a group ride on the weekend and perfect weather for it too.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Posmeda Trail*


Posmeda - Alpine Trail

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

California is on FIRE!! Probly too hot to ride today BOOOOoooooo


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Speaking of fire, this trail makes for some HOT rotors!! Poison Oak everywhere, don't fall off the trail!!

RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> View attachment 1009086
> 
> 
> Speaking of fire, this trail makes for some HOT rotors!! Poison Oak everywhere, don't fall off the trail!!
> ...


May I ask where that is? Thanks! Hopefully I can get a ride in soon! - too damn hot and too many beers to get up @ 5am.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> May I ask where that is? Thanks! Hopefully I can get a ride in soon! - too damn hot and too many beers to get up @ 5am.


HA! I hear ya! That switchback session is up on Pleasanton Ridge, Ca.








Lots of up and down!! All my body's bendy parts are on fire after the 10 mile loop I do after work. I love it!! Great excuse to buy some tasty brew on the way home... :thumbsup:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> HA! I hear ya! That switchback session is up on Pleasanton Ridge, Ca.
> View attachment 1009095
> 
> 
> Lots of up and down!! All my body's bendy parts are on fire after the 10 mile loop I do after work. I love it!! Great excuse to buy some tasty brew on the way home... :thumbsup:


Great point! lol - looks like a fun place. Thanks for replying.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

14,177', then 14,295' ...ouch.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Sunday ride with Roxie.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Posmeda Trail*


Posmeda Trail 

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## 2Canches (Feb 21, 2015)

on route home

Sent from my silver iPad Air 1 in a http://www.red.org/en/ smart case using an app called Tapatalky


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice ride finally the heat mellowed a bit.:thumbsup:

Sorry put 3 pics up - then I couldn't delete them :madman:


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

From a fun loop trail with a mix of terrain and features that I do once or twice a week-just 13 miles from my house, and only a few minutes out of the way coming home from work


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I keep reading about people having trouble with these


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Did he make it?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> View from above
> 
> View attachment 1008612


Nice!
That must have been a week day. There's nobody on Horsetooth Reservoir.


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Dusk is dope










Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 6, 2011)

I rode to the taco truck...


----------



## frankn (Jul 5, 2015)

There's a trail there somewhere








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankn (Jul 5, 2015)

Happy riding buddy, end of ride coffee








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

sub adult coyote i've been spotting every time i ride the bobcat fire road at night...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*shadows*

a classic joke


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Cool little rock. At least on a dry day it is.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

actually the end of a ride with my daughter, 24 easy kms @ 400 metres



we both reckon at least two more bikes can fit in the garage.......


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Shooting through aspens.


Shooting through Aspens on Flickr


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh yeah!

Oh yeah! on Flickr


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

OwenM said:


> I keep reading about people having trouble with these
> View attachment 1009563


I know where that is, Im from Trussville area.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

and then I was like... braaaap!! :thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

yes, eldridge grade on mt tam is a fire road...but this photo does not show how rough and rocky eldridge grade is


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Little bit of rigid SS 26er fun!


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

today i was biking, geocaching and...tube changing...


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Fast and Flow


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Woohoo! The best ride I've had in two years (following knee and back surgeries)...

Red Trail, Summit County by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

. . .


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Canada, eh.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

cruisey ride with the boy, and a bit of sligshot play


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

That climb was worth it


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Escaped the heat this past weekend.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Final ride on a few awesome trails in the white clouds


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

The usual weekday night ride crew


----------



## 213CL9 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm ok.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Dry Grass/Dirt is slippery = stay on the trail!! :thumbsup:
Ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*Happiness*

And a very proud dad...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

8 laps of this little side trail playing with the rebound on my fork-I try not to be on the bike when it's in this position...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Out with my boys today in Dalby Forest, England.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

I like days off


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Asheville, NC. Tough ride, now we're resting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I got caught in a thunderstorm. The results after were worth it.


Double rainbow by Kerry Norman, on Flickr
Go to it on Flickr to check out the double rainbow in all its glory.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Trail to the end of the rainbow.

Trail to the edge of the rainbow by Kerry Norman, on Flickr


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

A dude with a dog told me there was a great rainbow ahead, so I had to stop...


IMG_2292 by Kerry Norman, on Flickr


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

just getting out of the house


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*nice colors in Appennino*

italian way


----------



## I Need Coffee (Jun 29, 2014)

Hot and humid.









Sent from my portable TV


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Last 6 hour race of the series.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Bedrock looks nice and grippy, right? Wrong.









(It rained earlier during the day...)


----------



## bryanford04 (Feb 2, 2015)

*.*

...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Finding my limits...
20150830_114343 by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

lol, baker glad to see you found your limits and are ok. i had a similar looking experience on thursday, one where you're amazed that you came out way better than you should have. gotta love adrenaline


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Single track in the piñon pines...New Mexico foothills.


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

No Rattlesnakes in the cooler morning temps.


----------



## Jeroentune (May 30, 2013)

*going Downstairs*

79 steps all the way down ...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the end of the "blue hour" in southern marin county...


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Granite riding in GA


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Got some beach **** going on, Adelaide council got the beach FATTY spirit happening, pumps installed on the espy right across the beaches, good to pump them up after a FAT beach ride.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Bloody awesome work by Adelaide, now the city of churches & pumps

my Friday commute home


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

Friday morning ride.


----------



## wood80 (Jul 11, 2014)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Granite riding in GA


Where is this?


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

wood80 said:


> Where is this?


Georgia International Horse Park in Conyers, GA. I live 3 miles away. Shoot me a PM here anytime you want a tour!


----------



## Mad.Mtb (Aug 4, 2014)

The best kind of wife.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Tina & Ike sitting pretty together après this morning's ride and pre Kirroughtree McMoab fest on Monday.


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Yep can apply to MTBing ....










Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Kayaking today, but yesterday...


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Riding in So Cal doesn't suck. 


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i tried to tell him that those apples are not yet ready...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

single speed hair of the dog ride...


----------



## 213CL9 (Aug 25, 2015)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Riding in So Cal doesn't suck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!
Where exactly is this if u don't mind?


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Griespass*








Griespass Switzerland

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Skoezie (Apr 11, 2006)

Mudfest @ Bikefestival Assen (NL) last saturday


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

OwenM said:


> Kayaking today, but yesterday...
> View attachment 1013560


where is that one at?

and this one 


OwenM said:


> View attachment 1013890


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Those are both from the loop trail at the Trussville Sports Complex(edit: so is the one from 5-6 days ago). Going to Oak Mtn. tomorrow, but am only willing to make that drive once or twice a week. I live up by Margaret, off the Argo exit, so am only 13 miles from the Trussville trail.


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

I thought the first one was at trussville right before the soccer field, but The second one I was guessing Oak Mtn, I went the oak mtn yesterday it was fun but brutal as it was alittle warm and We went on a part I didnt know well. Toad- to johnson mtn went around and met on blood rock/double oak mtn. Ended up going jeckle and hyde back around to the main road where you hit toad. Took about 2-3 hours since I was riding with my wife. 

I go to Trussville but been there like 5-6 times it gets old so I go out to oak mtb when I can maybe 1 time a week, Also Have you ever road up at Black Creek or Cold water?

I live in Ashville near Springville side on 11 so I know where you are at.


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

Single speed night ride last night
GOPR8753 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr
GOPR8714 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

MTBAlabama,
Taking it to PM:thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Kirroughtree 7 Staines this morning


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Got to enjoy at least one day of the long weekend.............

Nice Day in the Waha's by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Wife and I rode there on Sunday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

hot humid day yesterday in Austin, TX, but it was fun. dropping off a steep drop on the Barton Creek Greenbelt


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

From the "Centipede" connector to Oak Mountain SP's Jekyll and Hyde.







Poor little guy had been run over, but I finally saw a rattlesnake(along with 1 deer, 1 chipmunk, and infinity+1 squirrels) on the Rattlesnake Ridge Trail.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Grasshopper Spring cool down.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*anthem folies*

I love my Giant


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

let's get fuzzy...


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Good Morning.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

First Pisgah trip!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Having fun under the clouds, but suffering from the humidity.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Kept it slow & low last week.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

looking at san francisco from the coyote ridge trail in the marin headlands...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*http://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/smilies/cool.png*

https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gif


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> View attachment 1015144


I dont understand the language on that sign, but l think it translates to:
weeeeeee!!!
or
woot!!!
or
yehaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Haha, for me it translated to "keep it under 40". So I did.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Not much longer on this one; starting to rot through in a few spots.


----------



## Bullyveldt (Jul 6, 2015)

Bike...Dog...Rain...Fun


----------



## Asterope (Mar 11, 2014)

Weekend ride with the girls - we know how to get rad too...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Spring weather, finally!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Another beautiful day on the mountain, I love this time of year!


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Another fine day in my favorite forest


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

Upper Gatos Ravine


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Today's ride left an impression on me


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

practicing for the el Nino that is supposed to come this year..


----------



## ebgb68 (Aug 29, 2015)

Night riding









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Gave my fat some love today


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Getting Aspen high









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dawn Patrol - It pays to get up early.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LewisQC said:


> Gave my fat some love today
> View attachment 1015981


Killer photo. :thumbsup:


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

MTB Pilot said:


> Getting Aspen high
> 
> View attachment 1016228
> 
> ...


What trail is this? Need to work my way up valley more.


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

That sky! Last night.


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

Black Bear Rampage


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

David R said:


> Great pic, where in the world is that??
> (I wish this forum would display users location like others seem to do)


+1,000,000,000 We should all post the location...I have to check the posters profile to get a general idea of where the shot is taken.


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

Ouch! Looks like a few stitches are in order! Unless you're like me and will just let them heal over leaving a nice fat scar...



HPIguy said:


> Today's ride left an impression on me


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*long time gone*

long long time


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Even with all the HaB I had to go back, and will do so again.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## g.fizzles (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry guys couldn't figure why it is sideways... It looks normal on my computer?:madman::madman::madman:


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Is that the flag at hodges. ? How much hike a bike was there. That is a fun trail for the first part.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Psycho1 said:


> Is that the flag at hodges. ? How much hike a bike was there. That is a fun trail for the first part.


I'm thinking it's the flag at the Rock House / Chula Vista.

I rode Hodges every week for 10 years and I don't recall a flag there. I'm glad I'm in the process of getting new glasses.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

It's past the rock pile loop. It's in the middle of the lake. I know there are some real hab sections to get to the flag. I've given up every time.. Its a goal though. Yeah, you might want to think about some glasses you can see the hodges flag from just about everywhere..


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Fun end to the weekend, messing around in the bush reserve behind our place


----------



## Yetimnstr575 (May 5, 2014)

Little trail ride with the best riding partner ever.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Psycho1 said:


> Is that the flag at hodges. ? How much hike a bike was there. That is a fun trail for the first part.


Yes that is the flag at Hodges. Pretty much directly between Hernandez and the boat ramp. Quite a bit of HaB in both directions to/from the flag. I have been there a few times and hate going out to it but love getting to it. The view is awesome. I did it as part of an unplanned loop yesterday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Yes that is the flag at Hodges. Pretty much directly between Hernandez and the boat ramp. Quite a bit of HaB in both directions to/from the flag. I have been there a few times and hate going out to it but love getting to it. The view is awesome. I did it as part of an unplanned loop yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So having lived just 1 mile from Hodges for 10 years and riding it weekly I missed that flag. If any of you need me I'll be in the 55 and older forum.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice. Don't be too hard on yourself D. J. With all the nice "scenery" to look at I can understand how you missed it. That trail was on fire with wonderful "scenery" today. Lovedabeach. Do you have a trak of your ride? I would like to see the miles elevation etc. Im going to do that ride soon.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Psycho1 said:


> Nice. Don't be too hard on yourself D. J. With all the nice "scenery" to look at I can understand how you missed it. That trail was on fire with wonderful "scenery" today. Lovedabeach. Do you have a trak of your ride? I would like to see the miles elevation etc. Im going to do that ride soon.


Here is my Strava track from this time.

https://www.strava.com/activities/395718660

Last year some buddies and I did the route in the clockwise direction and we cut out all the asphalt in 4S. I hadn't planned to go to Fletcher's Point, the Flag, until I was already in 4S and the. Had to find an open gate at the back of a park to get into the trail.

I highly recommend riding to the point with a buddy as the HaB sections can be pretty hairy. I actually hiked a bit more than I would have had I been with a buddy, safety reasons more than peer pressure. As that one picture showed I had to hang my bike then climb down the rocks in order travers that section. Would have been a lot nicer to hand my bike to a friend. 

If you are going to do it on a Saturday let me know as I may be up for heading out there again.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

213CL9 said:


> Nice!
> Where exactly is this if u don't mind?


Del Mar at the bottom of 15th St.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Del Mar at the bottom of 15th St.


I thought that looked familiar. 
You posted a similar photo further up the thread that I guessed spot on, remember?
Many a good time spent on many beaches around SD county.

One line: The calm before the storm.


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Scenic Rest Stop


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Bike MS Atlanta Century+ route (106) this past Sunday. White boy, white helmet.

At the start:









30-ish miles in:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Slick Rock and plus tires equal a blast! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyT47 (Jan 8, 2015)

Take me back to the weekend!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Chasing fall color in the high country


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Smooth in the northeast. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Fun end to the weekend, messing around in the bush reserve behind our place
> 
> View attachment 1016651


Helmet?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Chasing fall color in the high country


Nice!
Up near Steamboat aye?


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

A herd of consummate Pirelliologists give my new 26" X 1.5" Serfas Drifters, their seal of approval.










Warren.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

DSCF2404 by Nate, on Flickr

5 hours of riding/hiking to get here, 1 hour of downhill afterward.

https://www.strava.com/activities/398147551


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

DSCF2417 by Nate, on Flickr

Wear on the side knobs. That means I'm riding hard, right?


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

Left work early to enjoy the nice Phoenix afternoon!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I had a Gee Atherton-style pedal strike crash on a DH segment named "Gin 'n Juice" and came up like this:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

perfect weather for a mid-week ride...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

A great 3 day ride!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice!
> Up near Steamboat aye?


Closer to home than that. Colorado State Forest State Park just the other side of Cameron Pass. Here is another from last weekend, with a bit of fresh snow from last Thursday night still hanging on at Nokhu Crags.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Track system is known as Middle Earth


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Back in the saddle for a morning quickie after a 2wk vacation.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

its good to ride different trails


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Closer to home than that. Colorado State Forest State Park just the other side of Cameron Pass. Here is another from last weekend, with a bit of fresh snow from last Thursday night still hanging on at Nokhu Crags.
> 
> View attachment 1017642


Nice!
I've got to venture out of these foothills more often.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*fireroads*

what saw my bike


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

101km, 1900m ascent, 10 hours 40 minutes, 10 000 kcal, soft tracks, mud, clay and water. Very happy.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

ten miles outside of and about a thousand feet above the city...


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

Making the most out of a rainy day with my riding buddy....she's going to be good one day










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

It's not "Mountain" biking unless you have your bike strapped to your back pack and you're hiking a 1000 vertical feet ascent


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Made it to the top. 12,600ft. A 9 mile, 3,600ft descent from here.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Good job, that is hardcore.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Perfect weekend at Raystown*


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Furclettapass Welschtobel - highlight of the year...*


Furclettapass - Welschtobel :thumbsup:

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

It's been raining for about a week on the East Coast, as many of you have noticed. Today we finally got a break from all the rain.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

V


TheNormsk said:


> Made it to the top. 12,600ft. A 9 mile, 3,600ft descent from here.
> 
> View attachment 1018371


Congrats. getting to the top. Where is that?


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Furclettapass*


Furclettapass

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Harold said:


> DSCF2417 by Nate, on Flickr
> 
> Wear on the side knobs. That means I'm riding hard, right?


It means you've been racing at the track, haha.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Not a bad view.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Fall is definitely here at 8500' in Wyoming!


----------



## debo2156 (Aug 25, 2015)

Great views, great fun, great biking.


----------



## peanuthead (May 31, 2004)

Start of a beautiful ride


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

"Single speed training"-two weeks of backpacking in the CA mountains left me 10lbs lighter and, surprisingly, a lot stronger on the bike


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Pointy backdrop.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Riding's riding right?


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

problematiks said:


> Pointy backdrop.
> 
> View attachment 1019256


Wow!


----------



## ColoMtnRipper (Jul 30, 2014)

*It was all fun until...*


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Bit rainy today...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ColoMtnRipper said:


> View attachment 1019311


OUCH!
Sorry to hear, details we need details. How did it happen and what brand and model bike?? And is it under warranty?


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ looks like a Yeti to me, 575?


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

A little fun today


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Maremma ltaly with my daughter


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

LCBooger said:


> Not a bad view.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know a lot of people are dogging on the Kalimoxto frames, but screw that . . . this thing is hot.


----------



## OhioPT (Jul 14, 2012)

My favorite season


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

I ordered this frame at the end of May, three days before falling off my old bike and injuring my wrist. Four months later it's built and running, my wrist is on the road to recovery, and it just so happens to be a stunning spring day!









Now if only I'd made a bit ore effort to keep my legs in shame over the four months...
:madman:


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

A chilly fall morning ride in southern Germany... burning some calories before heading to the Cannstatter Volksfest for Maßkrugs of Festbier :thumbsup:


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

No picture, but I got to see a Bighorn sheep while riding at Bootleg Saturday! Those things are so cool looking!!!


----------



## cykelk (May 4, 2014)

Dropping temperatures make for beautiful morning rides.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Daily bike commute southern Germany


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

Should probably get proper shoes. *sigh* 
Hurts to walk.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice shinshot.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Must be getting better at this stuff; finally found someone I could outrun today!


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Krigloch said:


> Should probably get proper shoes. *sigh*
> Hurts to walk.


Shoes won't help heal that shin gash. Wear it with pride. However shoes would help you ride a little better. A nice stiff sole makes a difference in being able to stand on the pedals.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

OwenM said:


> Must be getting better at this stuff; finally found someone I could outrun today!
> View attachment 1020723


It actually looks like they caught you.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

emu26 said:


> It actually looks like they caught you.


Well, he cheated, and ambushed me at the top of a hill, so I'm not sure if that counts.
I think he was rabid...


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

She's stealing your bike too!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Maremma, ltaly


----------



## Local717 (Dec 10, 2010)

Tunnel Trail


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

WA-CO said:


> Shoes won't help heal that shin gash. Wear it with pride. However shoes would help you ride a little better. A nice stiff sole makes a difference in being able to stand on the pedals.


Heh wear it with pride. 
Problem is, now it's infected and my lower leg is swollen. 
Frustrating. I cleaned it and put neosporin on it. Oh well. 
I have a nice pimp limp going on

Tempted to try some clip less. I have a set of Shimano 520s. Just need some shoes.

Sent from my R2 unit.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Chunkay! Down>Up...


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

OMG...So cute...He (she?) looks a little scared.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Uh, I live in paradise?*


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Little pup.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Last day in ltaly early morning ride, tomorrow we go home


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

WA-CO said:


> View attachment 1020956


Uh, yeah you do.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

First signs of spring in Rhode Island


----------



## wetworkz (Apr 19, 2015)

Son, give me back my bike


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Not sayin' I'm an angel or anything, but...


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Douglas State Forest, Douglas, MA


----------



## peanuthead (May 31, 2004)

Arizona Trail near Flagstaff. Dirt, air, sweat...perfect.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

It's fat bike season. 29er season. Fat bike season. 29er season. FAT BIKE SEASON. 29ER SEASON. Lotsa hunters in the woods today as we made this fine ascent of the Brazos Ridge in New Mexico.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Telluride


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Winter mode engaged.


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

Waiting to go down


----------



## Cavermatthew (Apr 9, 2015)

Last ride today on a nice 20 min. from my house trail. It's being closed to bikes tomorrow.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Beating So Cals heat.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

IMG_6332 by Nate, on Flickr

Rode past an encampment of sasquatch hunters miles from anywhere. Yes, there are sasquatch hunters in Indiana.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

brown county


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Beating So Cals heat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm could that be Laguna Campground and Big Laguna Trail?


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Umm could that be Laguna Campground and Big Laguna Trail?


Sorry DJ close but no cigar. Cuyamaca valley and Stonewall mine horse camp.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Fall foilage fun


----------



## justin_amador (Dec 2, 2009)

So this is what riding in the shade is like.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Fall has always been my favorite


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

justin_amador said:


> So this is what riding in the shade is like.
> 
> View attachment 1022418


Cracker of a pic:thumbsup:


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*Fall awesomeness*


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Little Blitzen Gorge Steens Mountains SE Oregon

SE Oregon Day Trip'n by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Even when it's bad, it's still pretty good.


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Relaxing Ride over my lunch break.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

32 year old bones restored and ridden:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

One more just to express the true beauty of an early steed:


----------



## Jovian (Jun 18, 2013)

tductape said:


> One more just to express the true beauty of an early steed:


Wow looks amazing nice restoration on such a classic!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

+1, very nice.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

California, come take some of our water.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Pretty as a picture!...


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

26 and 2x ain't dead!


----------



## Demo8 s twerks (Oct 17, 2015)

this hurt.one of the two cuts.i could see bone before blood started to rush out😖
IMG_9910.jpeg


----------



## Demo8 s twerks (Oct 17, 2015)

Demo8 s twerks said:


> this hurt.one of the two cuts.i could see bone before blood started to rush out😖
> IMG_9910.jpeg


Why can't I post photos😢


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*top of the stone*

yesterday cloudy


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Hollybank mtb park for a look in before the gravity Enduro


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Sorry DJ close but no cigar. Cuyamaca valley and Stonewall mine horse camp.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ahhh yes I used to hike up Stonewall. In fact I hiked it the day before that lady was killed by a mountain lion. My X girlfriend and I had a weird feeling that day that we were being watched. We commented to each other that something felt different. It could have been him watching us.


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/17/15 group ride Coronado Heights, Lindsborg KS. We might have a thing for stumpys


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Night riding


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Ramps? Ain't nobody got time for ramps!*


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

first ride on the new-for-me karate monkey singlespeed...


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hope it is covered under warranty. 
Or
Fianally found the creaking.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Hope it is covered under warranty.
> Or
> Fianally found the creaking.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ouch! ^^^

And double ouch.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

*Scenic Moab riding*


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

I <3 fall in southern Germany... it's perfect for bike commuting every day


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

57deg in a blur ... temp was about the same.


----------



## Pat115 (Apr 7, 2009)

Got some snow!


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

It's tight season!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Pinhoti 1, 2, 3 over the weekend. This was ~1/2 way up P3.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Maiden voyage of the 2016 Reba RL that replaced a 2012 Recon Silver-*major* upgrade :thumbsup:


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Push harder!









Marko


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Satisfying the need...the need for speed


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

A stop by the cattails.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

collecting another KOM on the Iron Horse team sunday


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Be jealous. I just did Ridgeline.










Here's a pic of last year's Red Bull Dreamline leftovers.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

boy, them dura ace wheels the neighbor gave me roll real nice!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Tahoe gravel


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

No KOMs where harmed this day


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Theres something wrong when out of 200 racers lm the only Fatty.........


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

weekend ride... DOH


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

digitalhippie13 said:


> weekend ride... DOH
> 
> View attachment 1024407


Though I periodically administer medical assistance on the trail, I am not a doctor...pls provide the diagnosis.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

swoodbrn said:


> Though I periodically administer medical assistance on the trail, I am not a doctor...pls provide the diagnosis.


Had a weird crash, all impact on point of left shoulder. left clavicle intact but separated from rest of shoulder, feels a little ordinary i gotta say!

Grade 5 AC joint disruption according to doc, seeing surgeon later today.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

AC Separation sucks. Had a grade 4 a few years ago. Took a while top recover from. 3 years later and it still gives me trouble on occasion.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> AC Separation sucks. Had a grade 4 a few years ago. Took a while top recover from. 3 years later and it still gives me trouble on occasion.


What treatment did you get? I'm booked in for surgery later this week, where they 'repair' the shoulder by binding it together using hamstring taken from your leg, kinda like a faux ligament/cable tie. Results have been good over the years - fast recovery, good mobility etc. The orthopedic surgeon doing my op is actually the guy that pioneered the technique. Looking forward to see how it goes down.

Back on topic, pic from today's ride... on train to surgeon. This sign gave me a laugh


----------



## LocoToo (Jan 1, 2004)

Beautiful fall day in northwest NJ...


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

A-maize-ing.


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

It gets dark early. Old observatory at dark.


----------



## Truckin2001 (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

*Mt.Wilson*


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

digitalhippie13 said:


> What treatment did you get? I'm booked in for surgery later this week, where they 'repair' the shoulder by binding it together using hamstring taken from your leg, kinda like a faux ligament/cable tie. Results have been good over the years - fast recovery, good mobility etc. The orthopedic surgeon doing my op is actually the guy that pioneered the technique. Looking forward to see how it goes down.
> 
> Back on topic, pic from today's ride... on train to surgeon. This sign gave me a laugh
> 
> View attachment 1024509


My $0.02, no matter how good you feel about the first option presented to you, get a second opinion. Especially if the first surgeon is emotionally tied to a method. Hell, go to a surgeon and slip him a six pack of something good. Tell him you are explicitly NOT going to use him, then ask him what he would do if his own shoulder was ****ed.

Lots of ego in surgery. Do what you can to sort out the best option for you.


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

Falling into Fall, taken yesterday at Mount-Royal in Montreal.








Cannot figure out why pic comes out wrong, hope you all appreciate anyway.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Chippertheripper said:


> A-maize-ing.


Lol! A bit corny, but still solid. I don't usually stalk posters, but I thought your picture was worth commenting on. I bet that bike rides silky smooth, especially if the rider is a bit on the husky side. Are you a colonel in the military? They're pretty big dudes. I normally don't have an ear for this kind of thing, so I'm going to peel out of here. Sorry to cobble this together so quickly. I'm gonna get canned at work if I keep posting. Then my wife will really cream me! I bet my in-laws would have a field day with that one.. Till next season, plow on!

(Maize means corn, right?)


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

First outside winter training with the kids, went ok.....two flat batteries (10mins in) on front lights, and one broken front light, could of been worse.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

mountainbiker24 said:


> Lol! A bit corny, but still solid. I don't usually stalk posters, but I thought your picture was worth commenting on. I bet that bike rides silky smooth, especially if the rider is a bit on the husky side. Are you a colonel in the military? They're pretty big dudes. I normally don't have an ear for this kind of thing, so I'm going to peel out of here. Sorry to cobble this together so quickly. I'm gonna get canned at work if I keep posting. Then my wife will really cream me! I bet my in-laws would have a field day with that one.. Till next season, plow on!
> 
> (Maize means corn, right?)


*slow clap* 
At first I was like wtf, did he just call me fat?!
And how does he know I am fat?


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Sorry, no offense intended. Got a bit carried away, there.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Nah, there's no whining in this thread. 
Cheers


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

A little precip made things interesting today.


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## mapski99 (Oct 28, 2015)

*snowswheeeeeeeeeeelie*

snowswheeeeeeeeeeelie


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

Always take time to ride over crunchy leaves...


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

sgltrak said:


> Drone, because selfie sticks are too short.
> 
> View attachment 1008271


Awesome shot! Just finishing my coffee, I'll be in that scene in about an hour.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

3/4 of the way up Pinhoti 3 after doing 1 and 2. Awesome day in north GA!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Warmed up and ready to go!!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

letting the faster riders pass


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Psychedelic mtb*

on sunday morning


----------



## cykelk (May 4, 2014)

Trails are looking great after the big rains.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

From yesterday.


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

Was so close to crushing this little guy. Glad I didnt. 
Carried him to a safe area. No idea why he was at the spot anyway.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Jesus, he doesnt look little, but he looks mean.......

Rode the riverbed again


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Neither snow nor *rain* nor heat nor gloom of night stay this courier from the swift completion of his appointed rounds. 







It does keep him from wanting to slip and slide on roots and rocks, or gouge up the local trails, though...


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Loving the new Fattie6


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

The First Frost of the season here in southern Germany...


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

A rare pic of me (well part of me) actually on my bike, catching a little air on a Sunday morning. Sorry for the low pic quality, it's a still capture out of a video.


----------



## LocoToo (Jan 1, 2004)

Lots of leaves...


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Night riding season's here


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Damn hippie rock stackers. 

Be sure to click on the photo for full video viewing.


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Damn hippie rock stackers.
> 
> Be sure to click on the photo for full video viewing.


wow, oldschool, still rocks?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Anthem in blue*

tonight


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Deep into a dry lakebed


----------



## Mad.Mtb (Aug 4, 2014)

*Spiked*

These always hurt more coming out than going in. Still a great ride.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Last clipless ride before I switch back to flats.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

madreptilian said:


> These always hurt more coming out than going in. Still a great ride.
> View attachment 1026794


OUCH!! That looks painful!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Bokchoicowboy said:


> Deep into a dry lakebed
> 
> View attachment 1026787


Nice bar / cockpit setup.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nick_M said:


> wow, oldschool, still rocks?


Still getting it done.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

the Evil Flowers of Spring...in the fog


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Damn hippie rock stackers.
> 
> Be sure to click on the photo for full video viewing.


Actually watched the whole vid, was that a stem mount? A little surprised at the gears and sus, is that a bike path or an atv trail?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bsieb said:


> Actually watched the whole vid, was that a stem mount? A little surprised at the gears and sus, is that a bike path or an atv trail?


It's a bar mount. And yes it's a bike trail. Funny thing is as a teenager in the late 70's I helped build those trails on my motorcycle. Years later it's designated hiking and biking only.

Bottom line people, we as mtbers have a lot to thank motorcyclists for. Many trail systems in use today were built by motorcyclists years ago.

Gears and suspension? Ahh I see you are a HT / SS character aren't you?


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

Mushroom in the way (not me who bent it).


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

That's a big stick you've got there.


Sasquatch Ride by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

My bike leaning against rusty thing.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice view from the top of FourForty over the Firth Of Thames to the Coromandel Ranges. Shuttle runs were bloody good too!


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)

Third or fourth first snow


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Well ****. No more carbon bars for me...


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

rpearce1475 said:


> Well ****. No more carbon bars for me...
> View attachment 1027259


Dang! Did it just snap while riding? Or break in a crash?


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

This was taken on the Hoo Koo E Koo that inspired Gary Fisher to name one of his bikes after it. Looking south towards San Francisco.


----------



## Demo8 s twerks (Oct 17, 2015)

rpearce1475 said:


> Well ****. No more carbon bars for me...
> View attachment 1027259


Have those bars on my dh bike. Hopefully that doesn't happen to me


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DarkBenLaden said:


> Third or fourth maybe the first snow


Make up your mind. :incazzato:


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Dang! Did it just snap while riding? Or break in a crash?


I think I had scored them when I spun a twisted brake lever back into place during a race. They broke when the handlebar clipped a tree and I hit the ground (wasn't going very fast). Got up and it was snapped like that. Replaced them with some blingy aluminum ones


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

rpearce1475 said:


> I think I had scored them when I spun a twisted brake lever back into place during a race. They broke when the handlebar clipped a tree and I hit the ground (wasn't going very fast). Got up and it was snapped like that. Replaced them with some blingy aluminum ones


Yeah, I was thinking it was going to be something like that because the break looks like it happened at the brake lever clamp.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

New Bronson shreds...


----------



## Bikebarian (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice bit of head clearing.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Perfect day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Up, up, and away!


----------



## bjames (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

*Wet and Dirty, but had a Blast*


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Stand on the block, Reebok, gun cocked. The treasure is glaciers of ice.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Over the bars and time for a new helmet!


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice bar / cockpit setup.


Thx...been riding with drops off road for so long it now feels odd to ride a bike with straight/riser bars.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

scrublover said:


>


Great pic!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

2 short rides and an aborted one this past week, all rainy, but it was dry, sunny and fairly cool out today. Love this stuff more every week!:thumbsup:


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

On this day my ride was simple and uncomplicated.


----------



## spruceboy (Feb 18, 2008)

Yay for winter!


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

First snow ride of the year in Northern Colorado...or What a difference a day makes.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

benlowery said:


> First snow ride of the year in Northern Colorado...or What a difference a day makes.
> 
> View attachment 1028025


Nice!
So where exactly is that? I'm in Loveland and we "barely got a trace" last night. It's all gone now at 1 pm with blue skies and sunshine @ 50 degrees.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Open fat class at coonamessett cx. 








In a nor'easter, too.


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice!
> So where exactly is that? I'm in Loveland and we "barely got a trace" last night. It's all gone now at 1 pm with blue skies and sunshine @ 50 degrees.


Good old Greality. 
That was about 5:20am and roads all clean now melting like crazy. Was fun for awhile this morning. In my back yard I had things with 5"+ on it


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Escondido ca


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

benlowery said:


> Good old Greality.
> That was about 5:20am and roads all clean now melting like crazy. Was fun for awhile this morning. In my back yard I had things with 5"+ on it


Wow amazing that you got that much just 30 minutes away. Just a dusting was here and gone within an hour or so after daylight.

I took this photo around 2pm at 55 degrees.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

beautiful autumn weather...perfect ride conditions...just love it...


----------



## Local717 (Dec 10, 2010)

Lupine in PA


----------



## Local717 (Dec 10, 2010)

Fall in PA...


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice to be back on the trails, even if they are snow and slush covered!

Snow ride in the Preserve by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## Gettintheretoy (Apr 16, 2011)

Single track thru the middle of Modesto, Ca.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

From Halloween. Tried to up my sock game


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning fog.


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

Ready to adventure tomorrow!!!

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

broken derailleur hanger and bent swing arm so much for a quick ride before Sunday Gravity enduro racing...going to have to take the fat bike now


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

55 miles of gravel under cloudless Colorado skies in 60 degree temps.


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the trail near the river*

this morning


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

More than just a great day for a ride!


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

Family fun. Wife and dogs. Slow ride but any ride is a great ride.

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## wetworkz (Apr 19, 2015)

*Ouch!!!!*

This is what happens when a novice rides a double black trail. Plus two broken ribs and separated collar bone.


----------



## Demo8 s twerks (Oct 17, 2015)

Ouch hope you get better soon and always try to know your limits and work your way up😎


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

You can buff that out I'm sure of it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

finishing the second ride on new-for-me dura ace wheels...fast, fast, fast!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Second clear, sunny, 60+ degree Colorado day in a row.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

*trailside T&A*

Nice rack? Knot these.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Getting to coach and watch my nephew clean his first small tech sections, probably THE best ride ever.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Kind of says it all........


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Probably one of the last warm, sunny days of the year.


DSCF2481 by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Thumbs up


----------



## TooeleBiker (Nov 17, 2015)

*Visiting Grand Juntion*


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

Trail snack.


----------



## larryniner (Apr 6, 2013)

Riding in the promise land/Users/thebersons/Desktop/wol picts/IMG_4242.JPG


----------



## larryniner (Apr 6, 2013)

*riding in the promise land*


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rockhop said:


> Trail snack.


Let me guess, Upstate N.Y. as a kid growing up back there raspberriies grew wild everywhere. And where there's raspberries you are sure to find bears.


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Let me guess, Upstate N.Y....


About two hours south. No bears here. Just rodents and trail salmon.


----------



## robert w (Dec 14, 2010)

Teaching my grandson/new riding partner. He loves biking - I hope he always does.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Harold said:


> Probably one of the last warm, sunny days of the year.


here as well



and a geocache too, 'found it' (one of three l picked up yesterday)


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Tough weather in so cal



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rockhop said:


> About two hours south. No bears here. Just rodents and trail salmon.


Hmmm where's that? PA. ?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

to the beach and back on the newly acquired karate monkey...


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

shekky said:


> to the beach and back on the newly acquired karate monkey...


You're words make me feel like you stole it... :/

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

my40thz said:


> You're words make me feel like you stole it... :/
> 
> If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


Hopefully this is sarcasm?


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

007 said:


> Hopefully this is sarcasm?


I don't know depends if they stole it or not lol

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

my40thz said:


> I don't know depends if they stole it or not lol


Suggestions that there are thieves among us isn't something taken kindly around here, especially when the insinuation is aimed at one of the most upstanding members of the forum.

/rant

To return to topic:

We were both basking in the sun on this day . . .


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Things are nice in the desert right now.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Night riding doesn't make for great pictures


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

>20 trail miles in record highest gears and lowest time(for me) with no knee pain, and rolled some stuff I *never* make it over.







Totally sold on my new Absolute Black oval chainring!:thumbsup:


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

007 said:


> Suggestions that there are thieves among us isn't something taken kindly around here, especially when the insinuation is aimed at one of the most upstanding members of the forum.
> 
> /rant
> 
> ...


I was joking I'm sorry

Nice picture though! Arizona?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

New upgrade ^^









Grade 2 AC separation

-----------------------------------------------------------
-=snifff!!=- What's that you say?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

007 said:


> Suggestions that there are thieves among us isn't something taken kindly around here, especially when the insinuation is aimed at one of the most upstanding members of the forum.
> 
> /rant
> 
> ...


007, now you've got me curious as to how you would take it if those comments were directed at me.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

'tis the season for desert riding.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Today's post ride libations


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

29er4ever said:


> 'tis the season for desert riding.
> 
> View attachment 1030192


Your photos are insane.



Ol' Bromy said:


> Today's post ride libations


And that looks delicious.


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

Deserts are nice but nothing beats relaxing by the water.










Especially when you bring your friends.

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice shots ^^^


Location disclosure X____________________________


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

There is two ways to do things. The right way and again.

All photos of Mott lake loop Raeford, NC. 
More to come so many trails and routes to choose from this was my ninth loop and I have so much more ground I found today never ridden or hadn't been ridden in years.

Expedition Overland.









If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Good stuff! ^^
Always fun exploring new trails. Especially with good company like your pups.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey my40thz, what app is that?


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

Ol' Bromy said:


> Hey my40thz, what app is that?












Mapmyride
Also there is mapmyrun

Free in App Store and android store.

Syncs with my pebble watch my wife got me for Christmas.

Phone goes in my day pack. It calls out times distance etc via my ear buds. My watch displays speed distance and one more thing can't remember. I'll have to post pics next ride.

Watch ran about 100 dollars app is free and price of cell phone cheapest bike gps ever!

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

So begins clean up for tomorrow's adventure!

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Circles


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

After ride meal preparations and dessert.

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## ebgb68 (Aug 29, 2015)

Snow is here short ride today.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Lost a glove today, worth it though


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the surly tuggnut passed today's long distance heavy pedalling and braking forces test today...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Enjoying the surroundings on my 2km walk to the finish line, flat front...


----------



## Bikebarian (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful ride, and I made a new friend, just wish it hadn't stuck its head into my shoulder and given me Lyme disease.


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

Did a short ride in the first snow.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

When it's 35* and you have a choice of wading through a knee deep stream or walking a sketch tree 15 feet above said stream, you take the sketch tree!


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Just checked, yep, there's still dirt under the leaves.


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm not whining, but I have a couple of ribs and an elbow/bicep that thinks it may have been to slick to attempt this climb!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

testing the new fork in my back yard...


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

shekky said:


> testing the new fork in my back yard...


Awesome looking backyard play ground

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

my40thz said:


> Awesome looking backyard play ground
> 
> If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


golden gate park in san francisco. literally takes me three minutes at most to be on a trail. i am grateful and thankful beyond words to have this so near to me in the middle of a major city...


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Collecting my thoughts after Pisgah getting the better of me


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

HPIguy said:


> Collecting my thoughts after Pisgah getting the better of me


I have got to drive up and ride this location I've been eyeing it online for a week now

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Caught the last of the afternoon sun after work today.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

This time of year is awesome


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Caught the last of the afternoon sun after work today.
> 
> View attachment 1030673


And who took the shot?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And who took the shot?


Screen grab from a video shot with my GoPro hanging in a tree.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

First ride since shoulder surgery. Gently monster trucking around town


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

I want to say old pub but those doors look more like a theatre. So which is it and what town? Hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

emu26 said:


> I want to say old pub but those doors look more like a theatre. So which is it and what town? Hope you heal up quickly.


it's probably my favorite old building in town
https://goo.gl/maps/Dqhek3x2Ei42


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

%fatbiking


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

digitalhippie13 said:


> it's probably my favorite old building in town
> https://goo.gl/maps/Dqhek3x2Ei42


Thanks for that Pete. Somehow it just lost a little appeal seeing the whole front. In your pic I had imagined there being 9 or 10 sets of those doors, a truely grand old building.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Took a little time for some reflection this afternoon.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## mfifer (Oct 16, 2012)

We may not have mountains in Florida, but we still have fun trails and i'm in shorts and shirts. Been messing around with self portraits at the end of my rides on some of the funner trails.


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

mfifer said:


> We may not have mountains in Florida, but we still have fun trails and i'm in shorts and shirts. Been messing around with self portraits at the end of my rides on some of the funner trails.
> View attachment 1031012


Great shot!

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

God I miss Florida beaches and beer every day


If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

I lived in destin, on a resort for five years. Awesome place two massive pools hot tubs three bars one poolside. 3 min walk to the ocean. 3 min drive to the bay side. Tiny island not a lot of trails for biking.


If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## mfifer (Oct 16, 2012)

These trails are down in the central portion of the state about 25 minutes east of Tampa. It's an area called bone valley which is the richest deposit of phosphate in the world. Before the 1960's they would just abandon the mines and let trees and nature take its course which made for some amazing topography for mountain biking. A shame they didn't know how amazing their mines would become for singletrack in florida. Now a days the government makes them return the land to its natural state in otherwords bulldoze it flat again. A shame because these mines make some of the funnest trails.


----------



## Local717 (Dec 10, 2010)

New A-Line in Reading, PA


----------



## RustyT47 (Jan 8, 2015)

On top!


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

Washing machine or garbage can?


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Screen grab from a video shot with my GoPro hanging in a tree.


Nice!
I'll have to give that a try sometime.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Some great shots the last couple of days everyone. Keep em coming.


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> View attachment 1031179


Stole your photo dude hope you like the edit.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

That's pretty sweet before and after:thumbsup:


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Today at Gold Canyon, AZ.

I get the feeling I am supposed to turn left.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

It's still warm here in Redding.


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

derekbob said:


> It's still warm here in Redding.
> 
> View attachment 1031360


Why would you start that fire ...

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

didnt get much riding dogs wanted to swim today









If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Enjoying the new Bluto!

Flying Dog by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

my40thz said:


> Why would you start that fire ...
> 
> If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


It was like that when I got there. CDF controlled burn.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hound dog and fat bike versus El Nino.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

donutnational said:


> View attachment 1031152
> 
> 
> Washing machine or garbage can?


Duct tape, then washer. I used to have a cat that like to eat them off when I got home. Miss that cat...


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

derekbob said:


> It was like that when I got there. CDF controlled burn.


I was joking dude haha it you burned that much tree and grass without catching fire I'd be impresses

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

my40thz said:


> I was joking dude haha it you burned that much tree and grass without catching fire I'd be impresses


I was leaning that way, but you never know...
My first instinct was to reply with this:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

So you leave your favourite trail until the end of your ride then you get 2/3rds of the way down to find that this happened.










Oh sorry was that a whine?!


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

Just J said:


> So you leave your favourite trail until the end of your ride then you get 2/3rds of the way down to find that this happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will buff out

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm thankful that I got to ride with my daughter.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

short holiday ride...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanksgiving Day ride. 6" of snow, 18 degrees, 15 miles, 1000 feet elevation, 32 mountain bikers playing in the snow. I am thankful for our cycling community in this town.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Thanksgiving Day ride. 6" of snow, 18 degrees, 15 miles, 1000 feet elevation, 32 mountain bikers playing in the snow. I am thankful for our cycling community in this town.
> View attachment 1031658


Wow!
Yes this town has a serious commitment to the sport. That's Horsetooth mountain, correct?

And I assume more regular tired bikes than fat bikes.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Wow!
> Yes this town has a serious commitment to the sport. That's Horsetooth mountain, correct?
> 
> And I assume more regular tired bikes than fat bikes.


Correct. Nomad trail in Horsetooth Mountain Open Space.
25% of the riders were on fatbikes. We let them break trail.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Another awesome 70* fall day in the South!


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Mr Wiggles Fat Tire Bite*

Grrrrrrrr


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Gettin some mountain healing


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

Awesome pic!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

just riding......


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

For the 40th Anniversary of the *Appetite Seminar*, Joe Breeze and I both showed up in our 40-year old club jerseys.


----------



## Mantramsagro (Jul 7, 2012)

From Thailand to Upper Michigan. . . Mantra in snow.


----------



## maximoff (May 22, 2013)

*Polish winter*

Winter Polish mountains, there is not such a thing like bad condition for riding


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Mantramsagro said:


> From Thailand to Upper Michigan. . . Mantra in snow.
> 
> View attachment 1031936


Where in the U.P.?


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Still some color here.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

*The Sugar and Strife's first ride in the bush*

She stacked it once. One of those nasty, slow falls in a rock garden where body weight levers the frame against a body part. It was her shin and there's a big bruise with squished skin there tonight. She was tearful and intimidated by the rocks, but there are no complaints tonight and her posts on Facebook are more badge of honour than "look what the mongrel did to me". Actually, because we talked about going onto a blue trail after doing a green loop and because we rode up as far as she was comfortable and then back down, she was pragmatic about it. Apart from worrying that her (new 2 months ago) entry level Trek bike was hurt, she said that girls prefer less fear and more trail like the green bits we had done. She also mentioned she was "over 50" and I think that does add a star to her badge of honour.

Here she is passing an Australian Aboriginal Scar Tree in Nerang National Park. The local people removed a full thickness wedge of bark to use as something like a tray for food collection and the tree tells us they were there. It was taken after the crash, but before we rode 5.5km home after leaving the trails. I was very impressed. She always has been a strong girl.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

My kind of electro therapy!


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

My black friday ride.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

by the time l made it back from the sighting lap, l had 2 mins till my start, needless to say l didnt race.......


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

digitalhippie13 said:


> My kind of electro therapy!
> 
> View attachment 1032117


I'll be there in a month! New trails good?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Is it just me or are a lot of these entry's missing location disclosure? 

I may have skimmed them but I'm thinking not.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is it just me or are a lot of these entry's missing location disclosure?


It's just you. I see a location for every single picture, this one included ;-)

Baker by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

nice, really nice; wanna try fat bike as well; now it jumps?


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

digitalhippie13 said:


> My kind of electro therapy!


How did the shoulder hold up and it is Falls worthy for a trip from Sydney on it's own or should I head to Bulla instead?


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*Nice ride in -7celcius&#8230; Nothing like cold air to clear the mind!*

Still waiting for some decent snow...


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

No snow here, but plenty of hero dirt.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Hurl


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Favorite things of beauty


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

casnell said:


> I'll be there in a month! New trails good?


yeah High Voltage is fun! Sublime views too as you ride along the spur before dropping down in the snowgums. Have you ridden up at Falls in the last year or two?



emu26 said:


> How did the shoulder hold up and it is Falls worthy for a trip from Sydney on it's own or should I head to Bulla instead?


think I went pretty well borderline with the shoulder! but for my own peace of mind just had to get out on the trails to set myself a benchmark of where things are at, and yeah it just felt awesome to be out doing it again even if it wasn't so relaxed at times.

Guess it will depend on if you've ridden at Falls or Buller before/recently and how much time you'd have on your trip? Easy to fill up a few days with great rides at both places. What were ya thinkin?


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Got some brief playtime with my new KS Lev 27.2 between storms today-so glad I bought a dropper!


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Its Un-Australian to wear shoes on the beach and in the dunes.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

baker said:


> It's just you. I see a location for every single picture, this one included ;-)
> 
> Baker by Brad Baker, on Flickr


And a nice location it is.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Not half bad!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, hard to keep my eyes on the trail tonight. Sorry, that's 2 pics


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

From Bomb Dog at Coldwater Mtn in AL.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Mountains of possibility. Dusk on the Bogong High Plains


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Mountains of possibility. Dusk on the Bogong High Plains
> 
> View attachment 1033470


Nice shot, the optimist in me automatically sees the bike rolling forward knocking you off the cliff. All on film for future generations enjoyment.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

You can't add days to your life, but you can add life to your days...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice shot, the optimist in me automatically sees the bike rolling forward knocking you off the cliff. All on film for future generations enjoyment.


haha indeed, that would be classic!

It took me a while to realize that I could just yell at the phone from the rock to take the photo instead of trying to run from the phone to the rock as the 10 second self timer counted down DOH!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

digitalhippie13 said:


> ...instead of trying to run from the phone to the rock as the 10 second self timer counted down DOH!


Ha! People are always acting like some of the stuff I do while hiking and backpacking alone is dangerous, but I'm more likely to meet my end racing my camera's 10 second timer than anything!


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

out for a ride with a good bloke


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

Nothing like a big crash after a big jump to ground you. Also lets you know you're riding hard. My dog agrees he passed outage. We got back.

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

*Jackson Demonstration Forest*

Ride Thru Tree


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

breaking the rules...but some Pictures(as requested) from Derby Tasmania 

the trails are very dry at the moment should be interesting racing there next weekend


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

hero dirt, a brand new front tire and almost brand new fork make for a kick ass ride...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

It's been a good weekend


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Biking Utah foothills in December is a welcomed rare occasion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

LCBooger said:


> Biking Utah foothills in December is a welcomed rare occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

digitalhippie13 said:


> haha indeed, that would be classic!
> 
> It took me a while to realize that I could just yell at the phone from the rock to take the photo instead of trying to run from the phone to the rock as the 10 second self timer counted down DOH!


Voice activated? And you call yourself digital hippie. 



digitalhippie13 said:


> It's been a good weekend
> 
> View attachment 1033909


It's a good thing you learned that before this shot. Running from the camera to the rock here you may have ended up in the drink.

Another nice shot BTW.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

a rare visit to the east bay...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Voice activated? And you call yourself digital hippie.
> 
> It's a good thing you learned that before this shot. Running from the camera to the rock here you may have ended up in the drink.
> 
> Another nice shot BTW.


thanks. I did end up falling in the water while doing a karate kid kinda move on that rock. Pretty funny! will add the pic here when I find it


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Learning that off camber deep snow and fat bikes don't always "gel". The result crash was hilarious and "hammed up".









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

One of my favorite trail signs-did I mention loving my dropper again, yet?!?


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*Foggy Morning*









A foggy morning at the steep Skyline Wilderness Park in Napa, CA...


----------



## Kill_Switch (Dec 1, 2015)

Riding hard down south in New Orleans!


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

^^
better have someone look at that!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Hate stingers...


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

"Single-speed training" with too high a gear, before the grunting, moaning and occasional screaming(usually followed walking) began-great workout!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Rolling out this morning for winter "bike to work" day.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Full tank please...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Never miss the chance to score a ride...


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Muddy


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

This is Alabama, and it's 70F, so the snow-capped peaks were doubly optimistic.


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)

So icy after several warm days - a perfect time to test new Spikers and winter rigid-SS mod  Sorry for mobile shot.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DarkBenLaden said:


> So icy after several warm days - a perfect time to test new Spikers and winter rigid-SS mod  Sorry for mobile shot.


Nice shot, it's kinda hard to blend in during winter months with that paint, aye?


----------



## peterk123 (Oct 10, 2005)

The perfect day.............


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the smooth part of mt tam's railroad grade...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Lunch break shuttle run under a massive sun halo


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thought I missed my fat bike, not so much today though!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

The story of mi life


----------



## RedtiresII71 (Apr 11, 2011)

One more before the snow arrives.....


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

"It's what's not said that matters."


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Good morning ride, but still had to go to work after...still snowing


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

This page is winning with some outstanding pics! The 'Sun Halo' shot is way cool digitalhippie!

One from the GoPro on the first day of throwing the studded wheelset on for the commute. Apologies for the curvy handlebars, it's a rigid 29er, I swear :lol: :


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

benlowery said:


> Good morning ride, but still had to go to work after...still snowing
> 
> View attachment 1035793


Just an FYI you're missing a fork leg. :yikes:


----------



## xycarp (Apr 9, 2011)

HTR4EVR said:


> View attachment 1035380
> 
> 
> The story of mi life


I love this... I have never seen it before. It is spot on! Nice post.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

I saw a similar one that had six different crash pictures in it, can't find it now though...


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

From 5 Points in GA-fantastic trail system!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

6 1/2 weeks since AC Joint Reconstruction. Slowly starting to find the flow again. Feels good, but also kinda scary.


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Just an FYI you're missing a fork leg. :yikes:


Come to think of it I did hear something fall off...:eekster::thumbsup:


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*Snow...*


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

5 Points, GA again. Pretty much all of the blues(intermediate) and black diamonds today. 
Except for a few specific spots, the trails there aren't technical, so the difficulty ratings appear to be based on how steep the ascents and descents are. The "hardest" trails are full of steep rollers that give tons of momentum for the short uphills, so were actually the easiest to me, along with being the most fun. 







Couldn't see my phone for the sun on the last one, "Tailings Run".


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Taking my kid for a spin, priceless.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

*Gets dark fast these days*

SF Bay in the background


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Crash demons begone!


----------



## MilkThistle (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

MilkThistle said:


>


Dogtown?


----------



## rigid9 (Oct 19, 2013)

[






]
It gets dark so early these days... no problem!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Early Christmas present for the wife. Loving this thing so far!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Early Christmas present for the wife. Loving this thing so far!
> 
> View attachment 1036134


just getting the settings right for her are you?


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> just getting the settings right for her are you?


The wife or the watch?


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> The wife or the watch?


For the record, it was supposed to say "from" the wife.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Powered by lucha libre...


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Sure looks like it to me!



scrublover said:


> Dogtown?


----------



## MilkThistle (Aug 3, 2015)

scrublover said:


> Dogtown?


Yes - the Babson Boulder Trail. Here is another one:










Eric


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

^ is it hunting season?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Riding along a country road by my house, I found this in the ditch. I thought to myself, hey..a nice bag for longer trips. I shook it a few times and didn't think there was anything in there, until I opened it.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I guess someone needed to ditch their stash pronto.

FYI: Contents of bag were properly "destroyed". :thumbsup:


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Well we know you aren't in colorado...


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

jonshonda said:


> I guess someone needed to ditch their stash pronto.
> 
> FYI: Contents of bag were properly "destroyed". :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1036440


Yeah, I bet


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

I've "destroyed" some herb in my time


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

jonshonda said:


> I guess someone needed to ditch their stash pronto.
> 
> FYI: Contents of bag were properly "destroyed". :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1036440


The new Mountain Biking Kit "must have"


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

jcd46 said:


> The new Mountain Biking Kit "must have"


Would make fixing a flat a bit more enjoyable :thumbsup:


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Doug_ID said:


> Would make fixing a flat a bit more enjoyable :thumbsup:


Might take 3 times as long, but definitely more enjoyable.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

jonshonda said:


> I guess someone needed to ditch their stash pronto.
> 
> FYI: Contents of bag were properly "destroyed". :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1036440


No real paraphernalia there, miniscule stash... lawyer probably.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I thought I'd clicked on the "latest purchase" thread:skep:


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Near the bottom of Oak Mountain SP's Jekyll & Hyde:


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Inaugural fat bike ride with my wife.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

OwenM said:


> Near the bottom of Oak Mountain SP's Jekyll & Hyde:
> View attachment 1036536


I grew up riding the trails at Oak Mtn - not sure they had names then or at least they weren't marked. Great riding - thanks for the memories.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> I guess someone needed to ditch their stash pronto.
> 
> FYI: Contents of bag were properly "destroyed". :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1036440


that's not much of a stash...


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Yeah, now, but how much was in the bag when he found it?


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

rogerfromco said:


> I grew up riding the trails at Oak Mtn - not sure they had names then or at least they weren't marked. Great riding - thanks for the memories.


I used to hike and camp out there beginning 20+ years ago, and occasionally dayhike since, but the mountain biking trail system they have now is fantastic. I'm fortunate to live only 40 minutes away-been 4x this month, so far. Even at $175, an annual pass is starting to look pretty good.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Brisk Eddie said:


> Yeah, now, but how much was in the bag when he found it?


whoaaaa....i just noticed the CRACK PIPE!!! eeeeeewwwww....


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Waiting for Benny.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^When I was in Oz this summer, I drank lots of that stuff!! Delicious!!


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Fixed freshies


----------



## cykelk (May 4, 2014)

Breaking in the new Spank pedals, Spikes returning the favor.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

shekky said:


> whoaaaa....i just noticed the CRACK PIPE!!! eeeeeewwwww....


That's not a crack pipe you rope pusher! Dat pipe fo' tweeds.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

emu26 said:


> ^ is it hunting season?


In the fall and much of winter in much/most of the NE, not wearing orange is a dumb move.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

mt tam and my karate monkey from the top of the marincello fire road.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Life is good.


----------



## The Pale Tornado (Nov 18, 2014)

Ah, Southern California...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## straw (Nov 9, 2004)

Merry Christmas


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Take the red pill and I'll show you how deep the rabbit hole goes! Trippy MTB adventure inside Junction Dam wall today


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

There was some riding and some hike-a-bike.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Finally, a break from the rain...


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Happy Holidays









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Got a good ride in this weekend.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> There was some riding and some hike-a-bike.
> 
> View attachment 1036998


Is that Maxwell?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is that Maxwell?


Nope. East Valley in Lory on Sunday afternoon. Some sections were pretty drifted in. I could see where fatbikes had been pushed through this section.


----------



## cykelk (May 4, 2014)

Beautiful morning in the trees.


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Good morning ride after some evening snow...


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Ride it!!!

DSC03969 copy by jan nikolajsen, on Flickr


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*65 and Sunny - Perfect for a swim...*

No snow or ice in central Mass...yet...next week...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

merry christmas from san francisco and southern marin!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> Ride it!!!
> 
> DSC03969 copy by jan nikolajsen, on Flickr


Wow Jan I clicked on your link and did I mention wow. Some amazing photos and it's obvious you and yours are living life large.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

My last ride in a word: Snow


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Picked up the new bike Christmas eve from the shop. It shop up at the dealer late so not set up tubeless yet and needs some fine tuning. The shop owner let me be the one to unbox it slap it in the stand and put it all together. Took the bike out on Christmas day with my son for a ride since it was 55* out here in Missouri. Due to surgeries and laziness I have ridden maybe 4 or 5 times and only 1 time on dirt for the last year. Although I am terribly out of shape and dragging around a extra 30 lbs that I gained it felt amazing to be out and new bike rocks.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sweet! ^^
That was nice of the shop owner to let you build it up.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

I thought so to


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

ring around the richmond (district, san francisco)


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Chilly ride today.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Chilly ride today.
> 
> View attachment 1038175


Shoreline?



It was cold today at 18 degrees and it's going down to zero degrees tonight.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Fat bike art?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Very cool! ^^^
So you just dropped the bike in the powder, correct?


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Very cool! ^^^
> So you just dropped the bike in the powder, correct?


Yeah, stopped to take a pic of the wife and when I lifted the bike back up saw the "bike angel" and knew I had to take a pic of that. It's now the background for the iPad.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Wildspitz*


Wildspitz Selftimer

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Hit up some chunky hike-a-bike.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

cerpindicular said:


> Picked up the new bike Christmas eve from the shop. It shop up at the dealer late so not set up tubeless yet and needs some fine tuning. The shop owner let me be the one to unbox it slap it in the stand and put it all together. Took the bike out on Christmas day with my son for a ride since it was 55* out here in Missouri. Due to surgeries and laziness I have ridden maybe 4 or 5 times and only 1 time on dirt for the last year. Although I am terribly out of shape and dragging around a extra 30 lbs that I gained it felt amazing to be out and new bike rocks.


Not that it matters now since it is supposed to rain here enough I might as well buy a boat, Went back in and got it tuned and set up tubless. Holy !#*@ the beads on the chronicles set hard. The poor guy pulling them looked like he was gonna pass out. On the plus side they aired back up so easy that I think I could have used lung power to set them up.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

The view is always best as the lead dog.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rogerfromco said:


> Yeah, stopped to take a pic of the wife and when I lifted the bike back up saw the "bike angel" and knew I had to take a pic of that. It's now the background for the iPad.


LOL
I thought the bike was still buried in the snow when you took the photo.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Great last ride of 2015


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

Nick_M said:


> View attachment 1038433


Wow, that's one sexy a** beast you got there ! Very nice


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Partaking in the slop


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

Riding with family.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Rocky Mountain high


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Snake Creek Gap section of Pinhoti.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rogerfromco said:


> Rocky Mountain high


Nice!
My sister and her husband just bought each other the same bikes for Christmas. 
Salsa Mukluk fatties.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice!
> My sister and her husband just bought each other the same bikes for Christmas.
> Salsa Mukluk fatties.


Great bikes and we're having a blast so far. Wife got the Mukluk but since I'm a Clyde, I went Beargrease. Almost went ICT or Blackborow, but once I saw I could go 4.5" on the BG, I went that route. We share a place with another family outside of Winter Park, so having the option to ride on hard packed ski days seemed like a no brainier. My knees are getting older and while they still tolerate moguls on powder days, they protest when the snow gets hard.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

The whole family out for my birthday ride


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Another Awesome day in the woods. Arcadia Management Area, Rhode Island


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Moist:


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Not quite how I imagined my last ride of the year...


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Bike related cast?


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Yep! Good chance to watch some YouTube...


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice (probable) last ride of the year.


----------



## J_Bone (Dec 14, 2014)

Loaner, mine is on order. At Hawes


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

Channel cat fishing


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tony92231 said:


> Channel cat fishing


That wouldn't happen to be in the desert east of El Centro Ca. near a small town called Seeley?


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

I thought it was the deep water channel in West Sacramento, then I saw you're from Calexico.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ol' Bromy said:


> I thought it was the deep water channel in West Sacramento, then I saw you're from Calexico.


And Calexico is just south of the town of Seeley. All desert and many irrigation ditches that look like that.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, just looked familiar.


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

Calexico,Ca.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Last ride of 2015


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tony92231 said:


> Calexico,Ca.


Well I was pretty close, aye?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ol' Bromy said:


> Last ride of 2015


That trail looks delicious.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

and that's it for 2015...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice photo


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Peppercorn*

Stellar ride today...Happy New Year to All!


----------



## Brodon (Jul 16, 2013)

Finished the new year yesterday with 6 PRs on a trail ive ridden 25+ times!


----------



## cykelk (May 4, 2014)

First day of 2016, first ever fat bike / snow ride!


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Cold/Crisp/Sunny Ride................

IMG_1247 by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

David R said:


> Not quite how I imagined my last ride of the year...


That kinda looks like El Hefe from NOFX.

Bummer about the arm, heal quick!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Two of the 30 friends with whom I enjoyed the first ride of the year.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

happy new year from the bay area


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Two of the 30 friends with whom I enjoyed the first ride of the year.
> 
> View attachment 1039508


Nice!
So it was packed good enough for regular tires up there today?

Good shot of Horsetooth Rock in the background.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice!
> So it was packed good enough for regular tires up there today?


South Ridge service road, Wathen, Sawmill, and Towers are all perfect for regular tires. Carey Springs and Herrington have some soft and powdery sections. Our group probably helped pack things a bit more.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> South Ridge service road, Wathen, Sawmill, and Towers are all perfect for regular tires. Carey Springs and Herrington have some soft and powdery sections. Our group probably helped pack things a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 1039527


Awesome photo! Thanks for the info. I'll get up there soon.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Lunch break, Jan 01. 2016 is looking pretty sweet so far!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Out with the boy (10yr old), makes you proud when they smash your trails, clean your tech climbs, but you also smile when they come down to earth again..........



to quote: 'daddy help me'
'yeah mate just give me a second'
'noooooooooo'
'click'

then me laughing....

(he was hiding his face in the photo )


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Good stuff ^^^ :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

The wide shot makes it epic. My first true high altitude fat ride. 10,300ft and this is the one "flat section".


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Its always easier to wipe out in the snow.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

urban singletrack...


----------



## D396 (Aug 13, 2014)

First ride with a dropper and 1x setup


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Cold but worth it!


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Murphy says hello:


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

"Nobody makes me bleed my own blood."


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Like a rat up a drainpipe


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

digitalhippie,
I was going to say that's the coolest bike pic I've seen this year, but that doesn't sound too impressive only four days into the year. Anyway, awesome shot...kind of a time-travel, worm-hole sort of feel.

Got a nice sunset the other day...


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

DH13, that pic stirred up some memories when i was a kid shooting down drain pipes like that one. winter thaw was the the time to shoot down em, dumb, but fun.

29er4ever, that is a noice pic


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

26 x 2.4 @ 5psi...Fat bikes, eat your heart out


----------



## XRayPunk (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Surly Chilly Dog*









'Twas chilly sunrise ride, still warmer than yesterday ! (4 degrees today...)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

volksbike said:


> View attachment 1040635
> 
> 
> 'Twas chilly sunrise ride, still warmer than yesterday ! (4 degrees today...)


Nice!
Your pooch is giving you the old "come on dad lets go" look.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

volksbike said:


> View attachment 1040635
> 
> 
> 'Twas chilly sunrise ride, still warmer than yesterday ! (4 degrees today...)


You rode in that horrid breathtaking wind yesterday morning?!
Gadzooks!


----------



## Tricker Joe (Dec 17, 2010)

*Sorry folks all the trail are close but wait there are other adventures just ahead.*


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Sunrise Ice Road Truckers*









Dogs have better traction on ice than Nates!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

El Nino commute :thumbsup:


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

The beach is much less fun on a skinny bike, I don't care what that guy up there says ^


----------



## Ron (Jan 13, 2004)

NewYears Day trail\gravel\road ride combo


----------



## Ron (Jan 13, 2004)

last Sundays gravel grinder


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Winter trees


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Traffic Jam at the water crossing this am...*









The ice helps all avoid a 'wet foot'...


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

My best winter ride ever...


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

The Watchman, in Zion National Park, during a night time ride.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Singlespeed Resistance Training.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Wet ride on my new Habit in North Yorkshire


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

in between winter storms...


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Snake Creek Time Trial finish line. 34 miles and 6k feet of climbing.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbjohnso67 (May 17, 2014)

*First snow ride of the year....Perfect temp to be out on the fatbike*

First snow ride of the year....Perfect temp to be out on the fatbike


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

After kicking the year off with an abysmal ride earlier in the week, I was psyched about finally maintaining speed through the approach and easily clearing all three tiers of this spot on my favorite loop for the first time Friday-love those small victories!


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Second ride (in the snow) on the avalanche modified shock - feels pretty good!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Tomorrow's her maiden voyage.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

back on the south side...


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

1500 ft of climbing to this spot. 600 to go then an epic downhill; all in snow.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ol' Bromy said:


> Tomorrow's her maiden voyage.


Nice ride, congrats.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Too much torque on the SS.....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Or you discovered the [missing link] weak link.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Who knew going Fat could be so much fun?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Still not able to justify a fatbike purchase.


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Guys - stick with me, don't wander off...Ooopps!*









Not long after I took this shot this AM the little guy disappeared towards the end of the ride and showed up at our back porch 2 hours later!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

volksbike said:


> View attachment 1041948
> 
> 
> Not long after I took this shot this AM the little guy disappeared towards the end of the ride and showed up at our back porch 2 hours later!


Good to hear he found his way home. :thumbsup:

Is his name Milo?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

DSCF2546 by Nate, on Flickr

Winter wonderland. A few more inches are coming tonight/tomorrow. Might get out for another ride tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

First ride on my new Fatty in the books:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ol' Bromy said:


> First ride on my new Fatty in the books:thumbsup:


Looks like an ideal photo for the abandoned vehicle thread.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'll check it out.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Sooo much fun on a local flow trail the other day.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Loving the snow-packed trails.


----------



## LocoToo (Jan 1, 2004)

2015 was one of my best thanks to being able to ride with this guy... my 15-year old son.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

First ride on the new bike today, was a toasty 36°C here today in rAdelaide with cloud cover and a threat of a thunderstorm... so it was sticky humid.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice new ride Oz. Looks hot and dry where you are, hope you get some rain soon.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Snowy, cold night ride!


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

A bunch of fresh snow hit today, so I knobbytired my touring/shenanigans rig up and hit some trails.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

IMBA Epic Oak Mountain's longest climb leads to way-over-my-head technical Boulder Ridge which leads to Thunder, the Enduro run, which in turn leads to the DH course, Lightning-big fun yesterday, and I got to see why some people need those bikes with more travel front and back!


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

rogerfromco said:


> Who knew going Fat could be so much fun?


Everybody with a fat bike, that's who!


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Light dusting made everything fresh today...*


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Firm snow and lots of ice, a recipe for fun on the studded Bucksaw!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Rides to work shouldn't take this much concentration


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

almost home....


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Mountain Winter in SoCal


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

Even when its a tooth cracking 60 degrees........I Love Florida


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

blown240 said:


> Mountain Winter in SoCal


May I ask where in SoCal?


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Brown flurry...*


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

jcd46 said:


> May I ask where in SoCal?


Fawnskin... Across the lake from Big Bear. Its the Cougar Crest Trail.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

blown240 said:


> Fawnskin... Across the lake from Big Bear. Its the Cougar Crest Trail.


Thank you, I was jut in Big Bear this weekend. Didn't get to ride though. Awesome picture.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Weekend is on like donkey kong!


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Pit Stop*


----------



## shishono (Jan 10, 2016)

Itchy


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Great workout today(just converted my bike to SS), even if the ride left a lot to be desired because of some other stuff.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Just a beautiful day.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

volksbike said:


> View attachment 1042922


A little fertilizer for the corn never hurt.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Good times!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

man, the TRACTION today!!!!


----------



## Quasi242 (Feb 6, 2004)

Great day for a ride!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

I dont think that's the way it should be..............


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ouch !!! Broken ??

Sent from my SM-G350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

cmg71 said:


> I dont think that's the way it should be..............


You're right, you shouldn't be laying your bike down on the drivetrain side. 

It almost happened to me a few weeks ago, my cranks were all loosey goosey and I had to finesse my way home to keep it all together. Maybe next time I'll pack a tool....


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

OutdoorMan01 said:


> Ouch !!! Broken ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G350 using Tapatalk


No, it came loose, then off, l had the tools to fix it and get underway again, but the tensioner screw is gonesky, l couldn't find it 

but it ran sweet for todays ride


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

I caved, lol! Haven't been on the bike since September and cabin fever was setting in! Does okay on the compact snow, but any soft stuff and *POOF!* yardsale! :thumbsup:


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

First snow ride this year. Should have taken the other bike... At least the camera worked.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

That was one sloppy ride today


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

The top of the world...


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

After my most recent ride. Trying out my new Paul Klampers brakes in light snow.

Sent from my iPhone and only partially tracked by the NSA.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Riding out the last of the weekend on Frying Pan Spur, Falls Creek. Messin around with a home made aerial mount for the Gopro


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Skinny biking.


----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)

digitalhippie13 said:


> ...home made aerial mount for the Gopro


Details?


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

That freshy fresh.









My GPS is not cracked, even though I'd like to smash it...thems pine needles above.,


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

rx4mtb said:


> Details?


primitive is the word that comes to mind! bunch of pvc pipe & screws


----------



## Shawnee 1 (Feb 15, 2011)

A cool day at the office


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Quick night ride


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Riding out the last of the weekend on Frying Pan Spur, Falls Creek. Messin around with a home made aerial mount for the Gopro
> 
> View attachment 1043613





rx4mtb said:


> Details?





digitalhippie13 said:


> primitive is the word that comes to mind! bunch of pvc pipe & screws
> 
> View attachment 1043829


That shot it took is awesome.

More details please?


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

plz. like, what did the rig mount to? i was thinking it was attached to you, but now i think different


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

Ephemeral waterfalls everywhere!


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Nice morning in the cornfield this am...*


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

quality time!!!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Really not missing my gears!


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

OwenM said:


> Really not missing my gears!
> View attachment 1044456


You gotta have a single speed and a geared bike. You know, for when the mood strikes.


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Running away from the skating rink section of the local trail...*









(He had the right idea this am...)


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

DSCF2555 by Nate, on Flickr

Enjoying perfect winter temps and light snow cover


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Chippertheripper said:


> You gotta have a single speed and a geared bike. You know, for when the mood strikes.


I'll get another geared bike(maybe FS) in a few years, but right now am checking out hybrids for daily exercise, plus city and rail trails.
After 25yrs without riding a bike, and only a few mountain bikes since, the Trek 7.5 FX I rode today was a lot of fun...and holy crap fast!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Downieville waterfall


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

The blizzard of 2016. I'm in Alabama, and they'd have probably closed the schools if it wasn't Saturday


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Skis and I rode the hell out of them!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the Happy Place...


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

-17 today, before wind chill.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

winter trails....


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

ZoomZoom!


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Upton State Forest*


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

First night ride of the year. Been sick the past few days, so it felt good to get out!


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Almost Full Moon over the cornfield this AM...*


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Before 10min









Sent from my SM-G350 using Tapatalk


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

*B17 engine & Nimble 9*


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

So much ice and snow in this thread, it's just wet here.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm sure there was a reason that I took this(and only this) pic today, but at the moment I have no idea what that was


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

OwenM said:


> I'm sure there was a reason that I took this(and only this) pic today, but at the moment I have no idea what that was
> View attachment 1045390


Because you were lost and checking out what side of the tree the moss was growing [north] on.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Taking a breather before the rage begins...


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Cool sky this am...*


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ser jameson (Jun 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

I found a friend! I think he's dancing the winter hula or something. (Asnowha-yay! Asnowha-yay...)


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Gettin out on Australia Day long weekend


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*san locca*

over the city


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Ice road turned into slush pond this am...much easier to ride though!*


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Ran into a large Coyote today - he moved when I rode up to him.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Not a bad way to end the day


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

:headphones:"I believe I can flyyyy....":headphones:


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Did you stick the landing?


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Like a cat, but the dismount could have been a bit more graceful.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Earn your turns, winter style!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Dr Zhivago?


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

OwenM said:


> Like a cat, but the dismount could have been a bit more graceful.


Attaboy


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

44.9kms and 1265m, the missus had a few issues  (to be honest she did well)


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

She's still smiling here because it's before she fell into the cholla.


----------



## Ron (Jan 13, 2004)

70 degrees, no whining here in centex 


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

^ he who rides with the most black wins.


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

You can lead a bike to water...


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Riding into the clouds


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Other side of Sylvan Lake (More like a large pond!) Temperature was a nice -4C tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Got a ride in at the start of our next snow storm. Expecting up to 14 inches in the next 30 or so hours.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

A night ride from a week ago. Pics are from my gopro and a little blurry but better than nothing 


























Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

Feeling like a kid again!

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Winter in the desert is a great time.


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Spring day in New England means mud fest...*

Had to get the hose out after my ride this am with the dogs in the cornfield...


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Zoo1424 said:


> Feeling like a kid again!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


The massive grin says it all! :thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

birthday ride delayed by twenty four hours due to a lingering upper respiratory tract infection...


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Perfect hero dirt.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Quality singletrack


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Group ride


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Pugs 29+ Dogs*









This thing rips on Rabbit Holes...:thumbsup:


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Didn't quite make the drift...


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Group ride
> 
> View attachment 1047157


Nice collection of bikes there Stalker.:thumbsup: Where was that photo taken?


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

View point!


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

morning rain then fine...time to ride


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Tall or fat today...decisions, decisions...*









...ended up going with tall 29+ and flatted - still great to get out!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

In spite of locally heavy rains this morning, after a couple of days on the new "fitness bike", it was time.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

kevinboyer said:


> Nice collection of bikes there Stalker.:thumbsup: Where was that photo taken?


Dennis Mill Road, Pinhoti 5 trailhead just before we shuttled to Pinhoti 2 trailhead and started our 25 mile journey back. First time running the route. It was awesome.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Searching for a new trail


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

smiles


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

A few pics from the last few (years of) rides. Good times, good times.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

volksbike said:


> View attachment 1047544
> 
> 
> ...ended up going with tall 29+ and flatted - still great to get out!!! :thumbsup:


Nice "bike room".:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CommuterBoy said:


> A few pics from the last few (years of) rides. Good times, good times.


Nice edit. It's amazing how fast the year went.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

New bars and stem worked awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^The light worked awesome too, wonderful capture!


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

its rigid time


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

MCHB said:


> New bars and stem worked awesome! :thumbsup:
> View attachment 1047847


Dang... My new bars and stems never made my scenery look like that...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Wash riding near Chaco Canyon in NW New Mexico.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Getting out of this snow in SLC was a must today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Giant Salamander Trail


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

LCBooger said:


> Getting out of this snow in SLC was a must today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where were you heading?


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

Is this what winter is supposed to look like?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*some snow remain*

winter warm in Italy now


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Smashed potatoes 'n gravy*

We finally got some snow. Made for interesting riding and hiking conditions yesterday and today !


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Good times filming today in St George, UT






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

weekend in the mountains


----------



## Quasi242 (Feb 6, 2004)

70 degree weather and rocks!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasi242 said:


> 70 degree weather and rocks!


rock riding is fun! there are a few sections at my local network, I am really itching to ride there again but there's snow in the way.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

a lovely afternoon in marin...


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Was determined to clear this hill, and it felt good to get it after about a dozen attempts.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I been wanting to create a "snow bike" picture but remind me not to do it again. The snow stuck to every part of the bike


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

The trail was narrower than my pedals.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*colours*

not real


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking toward Lake Constance (under the fog) and Germany


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Varaxis said:


> Was determined to clear this hill, and it felt good to get it after about a dozen attempts.


Looks brutal, nice work!


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Here's my snow bike picture. Pretty proud of this one.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Silentfoe said:


> Here's my snow bike picture. Pretty proud of this one.


Was that bike lying long enough to get snowed on?
That's how it looks to me, and it looks sweet.

EDIT: its a coupla hours later, and now l see quite clearly you have laid the bike in the snow, not sure how l saw it earlier but l dont see it that way now.


----------



## ser jameson (Jun 24, 2012)

Almost 60 f. Perfect Saturday sea level ride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome weather and a great trail!


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah...


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Incredible ride! Not a pic, but a video!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

500 #6 -7/16" framing screws and a tire liner made from a tube, and traction on ice is no longer an issue! :thumbsup: (That's the front tire pictured; the back tire has a different stud pattern; more on the edges, none near the center!)


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Winter Sunset*

Beautiful sunset !! Snow was the consistency of wet cement! :thumbsup:


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Short Monday morning braap before heading off the mountain


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Pizzo Leone*


Tour: Pizzo Leone Tessin /Switzerland

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Glare ice, hard crust mixed with bare but frozen tread made this ride an absolute hoot.


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

*L. Ron Hoover* Nice bike, what chainstay protector you are using?

Also white show/bike looks cool


----------



## J_Bone (Dec 14, 2014)

Oops..

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Nick_M said:


> *L. Ron Hoover* Nice bike, what chainstay protector you are using?
> 
> Also white show/bike looks cool


Thanks! It's getting a bit long in the tooth right now (2011 model) but it hasn't given me any trouble and rides like a dream so I doubt I'll replace it for another couple of years. My chainstay protector is a piece of industrial Velcro (the softer side). I think it's 2" wide by about 10" long. Wide enough to cover the top, bottom and inside of the stay. You can get it wider but I never saw the need for it. Works great. It's been there since I bought the bike.



J_Bone said:


> View attachment 1048556
> 
> 
> Oops..
> ...


Ouch.


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

Beautiful Sunny and unseasonably cold (50) in Tallahassee.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Bought a new minion and........... Its gone

Big gash, tube i put in wants to pop out.


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

J_Bone said:


> View attachment 1048556
> 
> 
> Oops..
> ...


POC....comes to mind


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Recent ride, not my last.










pcasso87 said:


> Bought a new minion and........... Its gone
> 
> Big gash, tube i put in wants to pop out.


This is the reason I carry a piece of an old water bottle, cut to about 2.5" x 1.5". I've saved a few rides where the same has happened.



Chippertheripper said:


> Yeah...


Iced-cleats? Carry a paint can opener (available at paint stores/counters) to scrape ice/mud outta your shoes.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

pcasso87 said:


> Bought a new minion and........... Its gone
> 
> Big gash, tube i put in wants to pop out.


Wow, I've never managed to destroy a Minion and we have a lot of sharp pointy rocks.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Would love to hear some feedback on this vid we shot this weekend in St George!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

TheNormsk said:


> Wow, I've never managed to destroy a Minion and we have a lot of sharp pointy rocks.


5 foot drop and the landing was a limestone garden with sharp pointy crap and loose rocks. Front held but the back has around a 2 inch gash. Fixed it with a tube but it wants to pop out. It was the exo 3c maxterra as well. Expensive ass tire 



lubes17319 said:


> This is the reason I carry a piece of an old water bottle, cut to about 2.5" x 1.5". I've saved a few rides where the same has happened.


I was about to put an empty hammer gel wrapper since thats worked for me before but i was so close to the parking lot that i did not feel like messing with it lol. Good tip on the water bottle piece. Cool thing is most people stopped and asked if i needed anything. Im just glad i did not do damage to my rear wheel since the air escaped quite fast.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

pcasso87 said:


> 5 foot drop and the landing was a limestone garden with sharp pointy crap and loose rocks. Front held but the back has around a 2 inch gash.


5ft drop? I don't do those...


----------



## Backwoodsguy (Aug 29, 2010)

How did you control the drone to keep following you to capture the video?


----------



## Backwoodsguy (Aug 29, 2010)

LCBooger said:


> Would love to hear some feedback on this vid we shot this weekend in St George!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you control the drone to follow you and capture the video?


pcasso87 said:


> 5 foot drop and the landing was a limestone garden with sharp pointy crap and loose rocks. Front held but the back has around a 2 inch gash. Fixed it with a tube but it wants to pop out. It was the exo 3c maxterra as well. Expensive ass tire
> 
> I was about to put an empty hammer gel wrapper since thats worked for me before but i was so close to the parking lot that i did not feel like messing with it lol. Good tip on the water bottle piece. Cool thing is most people stopped and asked if i needed anything. Im just glad i did not do damage to my rear wheel since the air escaped quite fast.





Backwoodsguy said:


> How did you control the drone to keep following you to capture the video?


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

First time I've biked on a frozen lake! :thumbsup:


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

LCBooger said:


> Would love to hear some feedback on this vid we shot this weekend in St George!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those action shots were awesome! You had good shots from the top, bottom, following, and bird's eye. Great scenery and nice rides. Only thing I missed was hearing the bikes, though I know the drone only heard its motors, propellers, and the wind.

Kudos!


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Backwoodsguy said:


> How did you control the drone to follow you and capture the video?


We had a pilot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

LCBooger said:


> Would love to hear some feedback on this vid we shot this weekend in St George!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great video! I liked that you shifted between slomo and real time. The varied angles (eye level, above, front, etc) were nice. Great riding and scenery as well. It's a good watch.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

NorCal in February, getting in some pre-Bowl miles:


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

LCBooger said:


> Would love to hear some feedback on this vid we shot this weekend in St George!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good watch! It was interesting to see "normal riding" that was well filmed. I think I learned one or two things from your technique.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Last minute line alterations are discouraged:nono:







Was going _up_, and...never mind



LCBooger said:


> Would love to hear some feedback on this vid we shot this weekend in St George!


One more reason to want to move there. I'd get a nervous twitch from the stress of constantly having to choose between hiking, biking and canyoneering, though!

Nice video, and interesting. Much like the hiking and backpacking, it's the total opposite of mountain biking here. Practically nothing in common except rolling on two wheels. 
Would that be called "XC" there?

btw, is there a place to rent bikes in St. George? I spend the night there otw to Zion after flying into Vegas in the afternoon, but usually leave an extra day or two open when I'm out there on vacation. It'd be cool to ride somewhere like that.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

The Zen Trail is part of the True Grit 50 mile XC race. Not sure who decided it was "double black diamond" on Trailforks. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Where to from here?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

vaarooom!


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Sunrise over the cornfield this am..*









...via XC skis...decisions, decisions...Does this count? :thumbsup:


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

mother nature paused her whiteout conditions yesterday for a couple pics. mid michigan 17*F 5-10mph winds, 3 miles in and weird wonky feeling in left foot then this. 3 miles hike a bike


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

New frame shake down run


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Freezing cold morning commute with a beautiful sunrise reminds me why I love riding*


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Salt Lake City inversion


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

If you zoom in the photo you can see twenty Double-Crested Cormorants sunning themselves on a log in Lake Lagunitas - photo was taken on Mt Tamalpais on yesterday's ride.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

rpearce1475 said:


> New frame shake down run
> View attachment 1049747


Very nice Robertson. You need to get that over to Coldwater ASAP. :thumbsup:


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

New shock runs today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

LCBooger said:


> New shock runs today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous bike LC. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

kevinboyer said:


> Very nice Robertson. You need to get that over to Coldwater ASAP. :thumbsup:


Way ahead of you! Checked out the new black diamond trail out there today


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Dang! Looks like Snake Creek! I need to get back out there. Didn't realize they'd opened new stuff at Coldwater.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

OwenM said:


> Last minute line alterations are discouraged:nono:
> 
> btw, is there a place to rent bikes in St. George? I spend the night there otw to Zion after flying into Vegas in the afternoon, but usually leave an extra day or two open when I'm out there on vacation. It'd be cool to ride somewhere like that.


Check out Red Rock Bicycle in St. George.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

rpearce1475 said:


> Way ahead of you! Checked out the new black diamond trail out there today
> 
> View attachment 1049897
> 
> ...


Nice looking chunk.:yikes: I tried to get over to those trails last weekend, but ran out of time. Which Evil did you get?


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Dang! Looks like Snake Creek! I need to get back out there. Didn't realize they'd opened new stuff at Coldwater.


They're always building something new it seems like. Next on the agenda is a double black diamond downhill run with "large jumps, drops, and rocks" per the president of their volunteer trail group. This trail just opened up a few days ago, lots of fun


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

kevinboyer said:


> Nice looking chunk.:yikes: I tried to get over to those trails last weekend, but ran out of time. Which Evil did you get?


Yea it was fun man. Got a Following


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the end of a single speed day...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

didn't go so well........


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

I was riding out at the seaside. There are old dunes and cliff that are now covered with pine forest that is full of nice smooth twisty singletracks with some roots. Lots of ups and downs and some longer descents. 

February has been exceptionally warm this year - three days ago we did not have any snow, now there is thin layer or wet snow on open places. There is a small creek going through the dunes with nice waterfall. It's full of water from molten snow.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

The Voodoo Trail, what secrets does it hold?








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Big honkin tree! :thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

What's Valentine's Day? by Nate, on Flickr

Wife's first snow ride. She could probably use knobbier tires, but there wasn't a ton of snow so the ones she had worked okay once we got the pressure dialed.


----------



## McBoris (Feb 14, 2016)

that is a sick ride! i LOVE evil......;-}


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

Awesome trails even in the misty rain!!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

29er4ever said:


> Check out Red Rock Bicycle in St. George.


Thanks! Not sure if I can swing it along with a trip to the Tetons, but hate to miss a year, and hope to be back out there come November.

My last couple rides have been in the rain, and not on the mtb...


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Locked and loaded for a Sunday morning ride.


----------



## miguelcarromeu (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

man, i need to ride stunning places like that ^. where is this?


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Baaaccckkk in the Saddle Again.....*

....Sunrise


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

Mazukea said:


> Locked and loaded for a Sunday morning ride.
> View attachment 1050376


Sick truck!! Just went to the auto show, and the new fully loaded diesel is the nicest truck I've seen!!


----------



## miguelcarromeu (Feb 15, 2016)

fishwrinkle said:


> man, i need to ride stunning places like that ^. where is this?


Sintra, Portugal.

Check WERIDE - Mountain Bike Holidays in Portugal - WERIDE


----------



## McBoris (Feb 14, 2016)

one day i wanna own an EVIL....


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

stew325 said:


> Sick truck!! Just went to the auto show, and the new fully loaded diesel is the nicest truck I've seen!!


Thanks man! Way too much money invested in the truck and the bike, but at least they look great together! lol.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ yes they do.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Leaning toward modern art.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

While not optimal, skinny tired bikes do work on the beach


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*JJ leads to the trail...*


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Ok, I guess I'll stand the rest of the ride.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

"Gravel" grinding! :thumbsup:


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Beautiful! Not necessarily the minion, but 66° in February is amazing.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Friday night lights


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

looking back at where i came from...


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Screensaver sunset pictures from Thursday's ride.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*my favourite trail of saturday afternoon*

Rocky and muddy


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Hey mate nice trail !!!!*



shekky said:


> looking back at where i came from...


where are you ?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

CX explore of the salt pans and gravel, up the north side of rAdelaide. Overcast, hot and humid... but not a drop of rain.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*signs*

passage of motocross riders and mountain bikers


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Made it back out to Coldwater Mountain yesterday. That place is awesome!


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Such a good day in Utah










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I notice a lot of posts giving trail names. Any chance of at least naming the state where it is?


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I notice a lot of posts giving trail names. Any chance of at least naming the state where it is?


Coldwater Mountain is in Anniston Alabama.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

kevinboyer said:


> Coldwater Mountain is in Anniston Alabama.


You were right, Goldilocks was awesome!

Next time I cross the state line, I hear Oak Mountain is really fun so I'll probably head over there.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> You were right, Goldilocks was awesome!
> 
> Next time I cross the state line, I hear Oak Mountain is really fun so I'll probably head over there.


Sorry I missed you yesterday. What time did you leave? I'm tempted to try Oak Mountain as well. If you haven't tried the "new" gravity trail loop at Coldwater, do yourself a favor next time and hit that.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

kevinboyer said:


> Sorry I missed you yesterday. What time did you leave? I'm tempted to try Oak Mountain as well. If you haven't tried the "new" gravity trail loop at Coldwater, do yourself a favor next time and hit that.


We did ~21 miles from 10-1 and headed home. arked at the Anniston trail head and were the first there. There were ~20 card in the lot when we left!


----------



## J_Bone (Dec 14, 2014)

Gold Cayon, Superstition Mountains. Arizona.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Holy faq! A samsquanch! :eekster:


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Getting a feed after a good days pedaling


----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)

J_Bone said:


> View attachment 1048556
> 
> 
> Oops..
> ...


So what knee pads are you using?


----------



## J_Bone (Dec 14, 2014)

rx4mtb said:


> So what knee pads are you using?


I got the G-form Pro X knee pads. This was my first time trying them. 
They were comfortable and I didn't even notice I was wearing any. I never had to adjust them, not once. 
http://g-form.com/en/pro-xc-knee-pads.html

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnee 1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Heading to One Horse Gap


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Took the H20 line up the trail today!!!*

Sometimes directly through the water trap works out, other times you get wet...:thumbsup:


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Top of the world on my new Ibis Mojo 3. Love it!


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Colorful

ATTACH=CONFIG]1051862[/ATTACH]


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Top of the world on my new Ibis Mojo 3. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 1051851


Great lighting on that pic, sets the mood. And sweet ride!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Snake Time Trial


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Chameleon or Franken-bike??*



VTSession said:


> Colorful


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

My chameleon in the parking lot of the LBS...Now 50% tubeless (front wheel only...)


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Weather was awesome today. Sunset!








...and a little farther up the powerline trail and over the hill in the other direction, there's mountains in them thar hills!


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

MCHB said:


> Weather was awesome today. Sunset!...and a little farther up the powerline trail and over the hill in the other direction, there's mountains in them thar hills!
> View attachment 1052175


Your powerline trail views are extraordinary!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

volksbike said:


> Your powerline trail views are extraordinary!!!:thumbsup:


I'm kinda kicking myself; I moved here back in September to take a course, but didn't really get out and explore the area until January. The course finishes up in two weeks. Live and learn!


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Not bad for the middle of February in Canada 

















Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

MCHB said:


> I'm kinda kicking myself; I moved here back in September to take a course, but didn't really get out and explore the area until January. The course finishes up in two weeks. Live and learn!


I hear you, enjoy it while you can! I have lived next to a decent MTB a trail system (literally out of my back yard) for 16 years and probably only used it a couple of times a year until this year. Starting in 2016 I have been out all winter, every day with the dogs.

I guess You can only look forward...:thumbsup:

BTW- here is my powerline trail sunrise view...


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Sunshine...with fat bike, distant volcano, and Rio Grande Gorge*








Hard to believe this is February...El Nino has vanished.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

taking a well-earned mid-week vacation day...


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

*One picture, one line, one bike, one trail, no whining.*

Warm day in February in North Alabama, begins and ends right here in my back yard.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

like the Fat chick at the bar...she was sad and lonely........so i took her for a Ride


----------



## Manaconda (Feb 25, 2016)

Looks like something out of a video game. Awesome.



theMISSIONARY said:


> like the Fat chick at the bar...she was sad and lonely........so i took her for a Ride


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

That post-winter, almost spring, I-earned-this-by-suffering-through-all-those-stoms, clear, crisp, calm, no studded tires necessary, taking the long way, glorious commute. Apologies for pavement, but ahhhhh this feeling....


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

That was a fun race! Weird winter!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

So Enduro haha! Rollin down the Australian Alpine Epic descent on the Mojo 3


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

HTR4EVR said:


> View attachment 1052537


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Maybruary in Montana.


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

Hop on my bike to go pick up the fiances car because she had to get a ride home lastnight. Anyway, I get a mile in and feel a crazy wobble.
Hop off the bike and check it out. Totally screwed! 
Talk about frustrating. I think I had 3 rides on those cranks.


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

Flower Power


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Krigloch said:


> Hop on my bike to go pick up the fiances car because she had to get a ride home lastnight. Anyway, I get a mile in and feel a crazy wobble.
> Hop off the bike and check it out. Totally screwed!
> Talk about frustrating. I think I had 3 rides on those cranks.
> 
> View attachment 1052923


That sucks, but I think you missed all three points of this thread.


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

Riding steel during the thaw.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Top of GA Pinhoti 3, 8 miles into a 24 mile, 3600' climbing, shredtastick day!


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Muddy roads and lots of fun on my Rallon!


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Having fun at a local race last weekend.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

It may have been 70 at home but I wanted to ride fat some more so I went high. I enjoyed this.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

New bike day!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Bikes rule!


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Had a great time exploring Ancient Lakes region in Central WA yesterday.

Weekend @ Potholes / Ancient Lakes Central WA by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Going down?


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

OwenM said:


> Going down?
> 
> View attachment 1053434


Top of Bombdog?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Doug_ID said:


> Had a great time exploring Ancient Lakes region in Central WA yesterday.
> 
> Weekend @ Potholes / Ancient Lakes Central WA by Doug, on Flickr


Fascinating area, thanks for the pics... bike is a real looker too!


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

Krigloch said:


> Hop on my bike to go pick up the fiances car because she had to get a ride home lastnight. Anyway, I get a mile in and feel a crazy wobble.
> Hop off the bike and check it out. Totally screwed!
> Talk about frustrating. I think I had 3 rides on those cranks.
> 
> View attachment 1052923


You got straitlined! I know the feeling...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

A beautiful sunset ride on a Montana leap year:


----------



## Shawnee 1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Night ride on the UNO RT-1.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Utah...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Top of Bombdog?


That's Thunder(the newer "enduro" trail that comes off Boulder Ridge and ends at the beginning of the downhill course, Lightning)at Oak Mountain. 
Bit rocky and rough for me, especially on my bike. I just roll over everything without jumping, but it's fast and fun.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Gotta keep the new Mojo 3 nice and clean! Big thanks to Andrew Railton for this cool pic!


----------



## rigid9 (Oct 19, 2013)

New (to me) trail system. Perfect weather for a weekend ride!


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*View from the trail today...*


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Coldwater Mountain, Hare Trail....


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Rest stop today...*


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Bear Brook SP NH 2-28-16*

An Icey Death March with some damn good peeps!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Gotta' keep this thread timely. A bit over five years later, I think I've got the move perfected.


----------



## tippmannrocker90 (Sep 4, 2014)

one word: wet


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

So much green.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Quite a few creek crossings today and small waterfall...........

Big Eddy Trail Ride by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Winter. Goodbye.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Avoiding the crowded trails today.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> Avoiding the crowded trails today.
> 
> View attachment 1054926


Is that Winiger Ridge?


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Snow is gone. Rangers said the trails were wet and best avoided. They really weren't. Hence quietest weekend I've ever had here.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Strangest crash ever for me! Hit a patch of deep snow, went OTB into some trees and a tree branch went directly up my nose.

Yikes by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Monday Funday! 5am start to check out the Beechworth Mountain Bike Park before the day heats up.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Tried out some new windpants Friday-1 gear, 31.2 stylin'(notice the pinstripe that surely adds at least 1mph) miles...


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Found a little network of oldshool hardtail friendly trails just over the hill.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Love my new bike, love my back yard!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

In vegas for a week. Screw The Strip. I'm going riding!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Lunch ride


----------



## JF_ (Mar 9, 2013)

Harold said:


> In vegas for a week. Screw The Strip. I'm going riding!
> 
> View attachment 1055180


I second that!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Good stuff! ^^

Today's adventure


----------



## Raidmagic (Mar 7, 2016)

My nephew. We need to take more pictures when we are out.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> Lunch ride
> 
> View attachment 1055440


Cool perspective!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

It's raining now, but this is last week in Chico, Upper Bidwell Park.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

As much as I tried, had no luck getting struck by lightning while riding out on the foreshore﻿


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Had a pretty good one this last weekend









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Trackstanding on the new sled.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Sunday ride.


----------



## J_Bone (Dec 14, 2014)

Stroll down a rock.. 









Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Stormy view from the cockpit...*









Disclosure - taken during one of our infrequent storms this year, as our snow in Massachusetts is long gone! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Fountainhead park in Va finally open post mud season


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Playing hookie with the co-workers


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Quick Morning Ride


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*The Spring Melt...*









:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

...Must...Improve...Cardio!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

drizzle and grit; perfect conditions for the singlespeed:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Bear Creek Overlook









Bottom (end) of Pinhoti 2


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

Icey death luge without studs, resulting in stitches!









Sent by homing missile from my HTC one M8


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

spring is springing..................



__
https://flic.kr/p/Efx4xq
 by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*http://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gif*

https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/smilies/cool.png


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*View from the trail ???*

Yesterday the only 'ride' i did was 1,301.2 miles in the TDI from Boston to FLA on route 95S... 18 hrs 34 mins 39.8 MPG, etc...


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

Just a normal ride...


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

I got wet, real wet.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Mid March Montana dirt and sun.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Rode one of my locals, got invited to get up close and personal with the trail.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

davez26 said:


> Rode one of my locals, got invited to get up close and personal with the trail.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


So you thought it would be perfect time for a selfie?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ghood said:


> View attachment 1056558
> 
> 
> Mid March Montana dirt and sun.


Great shot!


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

It's kind of an inside joke with my wife. I worked my ass off to afford my Fuel, and on one of my first rides on it, I totally newbed the suspension, and it bucked and I crashed. Kinda remote, and with spotty service, I texted my wife a picture, 'wrecked, bike okay' and the pic had my leg all scratched and bloody in it, no biggie to me, (to me, if I was able to text, I was assumed okay), but my baby, the bike was my worry. She was a little concerned. So we go back and forth, with 'is the bike okay?' 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

ghood said:


> View attachment 1056558
> 
> 
> Mid March Montana dirt and sun.


Absolutely stunning location, and bike!


----------



## NewfAtBiker (Oct 9, 2015)

9800 ft and some great conditions. Very little mud. Had to stop to take in the views.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice! Did you go up upper Timber? Dry?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Today's reward for working 40 hours between Friday morning and Sunday evening.


----------



## JF_ (Mar 9, 2013)

Under the rainbow


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Fatties? Who needs 'em? (Well, I'm actually jonesing hard for one but I'm making the best of it. )


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Great riding weather this past weekend









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

bmf032 said:


> Nice! Did you go up upper Timber? Dry?


I was up there last week and there was some ice in the trees, but it was covered by pine needles and dirt so traction was pretty good. There were still some hike-a-bike snow drifts on the West Ridge service road between Timber and Howard. Took this on top of West Ridge:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

TheNormsk said:


> Is that Winiger Ridge?


West Ridge in Lory State Park, connecting upper Timber to Howard.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah I've taken a few pictures there before. Thanks for the update. I'm glad you had a chance to ride after your long weekend of work. Monday was a great day to do it.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

JF_ said:


> Under the rainbow


Sweet shot!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I got caught... mechanical doping


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

Pre-season pain cave...AKA, Moore "Fun"


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Night riding.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dawn patrol this morning


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Still winter up at the KVR! :thumbsup:


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

70 last week, woke up this morning :thumbsup:


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Lung butter! Lots of lung butter!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*ride after work*

spring


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Cheers to the fricken' weekend!...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Just J said:


> Cheers to the fricken' weekend!...


Nice shot! What ya cooking?

Are you still stranded out there? I noticed one of your fork legs is missing.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

JF_ said:


> Under the rainbow


Killer shot! :thumbsup:


----------



## Drliamski (Jan 8, 2015)

Just J said:


> Cheers to the fricken' weekend!...


What bag is that dude?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice shot! What ya cooking?
> 
> Are you still stranded out there? I noticed one of your fork legs is missing.


Ha ha I was looking for ages for the right side of the fork but realised I didn't need it! ?

I was brewing a nice cup of tea, well I say nice, but it was passable! Glad you like the photo, thanks.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Drliamski said:


> What bag is that dude?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


It's an Acre Supply Hauser 10L


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Finally got out on my first ride! Awwwwsome bike :thumbsup:

Sorry for the 2 pics but like the yellow/green combo thanks to the rain.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tapatalk fail


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

more rain on the way...


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

final days of winter


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

a few barefoot creek crossings during today's ride.......

Spring Snowbiking in the Waha's by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

off the beaten path


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*First Day of Spring...Snow!!*

It's amazing how 3-4 inches of the fluffy white stuff makes the ride fun!!! Snow, Mud, Slush & H20 but no Ice today! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Georgia International Horse Park


----------



## J_Bone (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

MTB rocks!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Spring is here


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Spring is here
> 
> View attachment 1058624


Spring is technically here too... but spring= mud season in Vermont and the trails are not quite dry enough yet, which sucks. I hope that next weekend the trails dry because I am itching to ride so badly and I hate not being able to ride when there is no snow.

That trail looks fun, BTW.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Spring is technically here too... but spring= mud season in Vermont and the trails are not quite dry enough yet, which sucks. I hope that next weekend the trails dry because I am itching to ride so badly and I hate not being able to ride when there is no snow.
> 
> That trail looks fun, BTW.


We awoke to 6" of snow on Friday morning, had 68 degrees yesterday and today and are expecting a high of 36 and several inches of snow again tomorrow and tomorrow night. I had to adjust yesterday's ride to stick primarily to south and west facing trails to avoid mud and slush. We have some good sun exposure and the dry air and wind evaporate much of the snow before it has a chance to melt, so we can often squeeze in dirt rides between storms if planned correctly.

Here is another from yesterday showing the snow on the north facing slopes.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

digitalhippie13 said:


> MTB rocks!
> 
> View attachment 1058576


Whose helmet is that!?


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Keep on rocking in the free world.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tjchad said:


> Whose helmet is that!?


Apparently a loaner, from you.

Perhaps!

I'm just dropping in and guessing.

Great shot, even if it is a loaner helmet.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

tjchad said:


> Whose helmet is that!?


mine? 

OK guess you mean what helmet yeah? It's just an old Fox Flux... 5 years old now!!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^I think he is referring to the big helmet like rock maybe.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Old skool


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

bsieb said:


> ^I think he is referring to the big helmet like rock maybe.


Yes, I was going to reply with that but you beat me. I thought maybe it was Fred Flintstones...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

big moon over golden gate park tonight...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Awesome!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> We awoke to 6" of snow on Friday morning, had 68 degrees yesterday and today and are expecting a high of 36 and several inches of snow again tomorrow and tomorrow night. I had to adjust yesterday's ride to stick primarily to south and west facing trails to avoid mud and slush. We have some good sun exposure and the dry air and wind evaporate much of the snow before it has a chance to melt, so we can often squeeze in dirt rides between storms if planned correctly.
> 
> Here is another from yesterday showing the snow on the north facing slopes.
> 
> View attachment 1058641


Just got more snow and freezing rain last night, my hopes of mountain biking this weekend have been crushed. It looks like another weekend of road riding, and my brand new mountain bike sitting in my garage.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

The moon over the lake


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Great shot!.. AC..:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tjchad said:


> Yes, I was going to reply with that but you beat me. I thought maybe it was Fred Flintstones...


Fred lived in an era way before the bicycle was invented.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Easter long weekend in the mountains


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Long road to ruin


----------



## 2ndChance (Sep 3, 2012)

God, thank you for MTB trails where there are no mountains....Houston, Tx ..Anthills trails


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

New trail at Coldwater. Not sure of the name, I just call it "Chunky"


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

Trek had a demo day here. I crashed on the way there, scraped my knee, new pedals, and saddle (3rd ride with the pedals, 2nd with the saddle). Damn. I did get there, though, and rode this thing for a while


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Halfway up Mt Tam on yesterday's ride.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*from the saturday afternoon ride*

slow with Anthem


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*above is better*

with the image better


----------



## Frank Fields (Jul 1, 2015)

The bike, an interesting lens.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Chocolate and chairlift runs. F-easter Sunday!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Easter services in Western PA


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Good morning


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Quality time.


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

80's in March at the Gorge!



JasonG


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Was able to get one in before work









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*...A little dab will do ya!!!*

Wet foot on the trail today...dogs stayed dry  :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## simple78 (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

My son and I on an Easter mornig ride up Mt Tam.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

volksbike said:


> Wet foot on the trail today...dogs stayed dry  :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1060353
> 
> ...


That would have been just the opposite with my dog. If I had been that close to water he would be in it.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

matuchi said:


> My son and I on an Easter mornig ride up Mt Tam.
> 
> View attachment 1060472


Thirsty boy you have there. I love riding with my son/s. Nice pic.


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

huckleberry hound said:


> That would have been just the opposite with my dog. If I had been that close to water he would be in it.


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Somehow I have the cleanest dogs around- my sisters choc lab came on a ride for Easter and first H20 swamp hole he jumps in up to his neck!! #awesome!

My dogs only get to be wet dogs when it rains or the trail turns to a river!!! lol


----------



## gigolfer (Jan 15, 2016)

*playing hooky!*


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Found this cool stormwater pipe option out on the trail


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ good shot.


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

That's not Bigfoot.


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

*Mind over matter.
*


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Riding in the Redwoods


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Terranaut said:


> Thirsty boy you have there. I love riding with my son/s. Nice pic.


Yes - he drinks a lot of water. He has four botttle cages on his bike and always carries three of four bottles depending on whether there will be any place to fill up on our ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Enjoying riding in the 70s before the summer furnace gets turned on.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

29er4ever said:


> Enjoying riding in the 70s before the summer furnace gets turned on


Brown's Ranch? If so, I think we crossed paths.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

100 miles logged in 2 weeks. Still the most fun I've had on a bike in a long time.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Spring - I'm mad I couldn't get the entire Tail - I'll get a better pic.


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

Shasta lake


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

ACLakey said:


> Riding in the Redwoods


Where is that at in the redwoods?


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

The Last Chance section of the Coastal Trail just south of Crescent City. One of the few places you can ride in the Redwoods... On trails. It follows the old highway that was closed and rebuilt due to a landslide years ago.

Check out my 9.0 mi Ride on Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/531343590

We didn't have time to do all of it.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

ACLakey said:


> The Last Chance section of the Coastal Trail just south of Crescent City. One of the few places you can ride in the Redwoods... On trails. It follows the old highway that was closed and rebuilt due to a landslide years ago.
> 
> Check out my 9.0 mi Ride on Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/531343590
> 
> We didn't have time to do all of it.


I lived for seven years in Crescent City while growing up, before moving down to Humboldt. Seeing trails like that makes me really wanna go back!


----------



## trailchong (Mar 21, 2016)

Lunch time at Timberlake, Have to refuel half way through a ride with my new SS set up.


----------



## 2ndChance (Sep 3, 2012)

Late spring in Texas....


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Evening grey ride in NE...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the Wall of Fog is back in the bay area...


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Chain suck!!!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

braapin ferny berms at Buxton MTB Park


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

"You must spread some reputation around...blahblahblah."

You take the Raddest bike pictures on the Internet, Digitalhippie. Two thumbs up man.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ARandomBiker said:


> "You must spread some reputation around...blahblahblah."
> 
> You take the Raddest bike pictures on the Internet, Digitalhippie. Two thumbs up man.


I got him for you and me. Amazing photos!


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I got him for you and me. Amazing photos!


Likewise, I can't give the *dighip *more rep fast enough to keep up with his always awesome & interesting photos!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

BTW - That has to be a GoPRo shot ?? Hmmm, we have snow today, time to charge the gopro...


----------



## cykelk (May 4, 2014)

First ride in the Pacific Northwest was an absolute treat.


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*#GoPro Extraction...Snow Day!!!*

Hhmmm- I think I see my line, I'm gonna aim for the center...Yeah --> right down the middle... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

ARandomBiker said:


> "You must spread some reputation around...blahblahblah."
> 
> You take the Raddest bike pictures on the Internet, Digitalhippie. Two thumbs up man.


For sure! Love Buxton....


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Raccoon Mountain


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

More ****


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

His 'n hers.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

High atop the Gooseberry Mesa, Hurricane, UT (that's Zion NP in the background)


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I've never been to Moab, but if this is what it has to offer, I can't imagine having more fun on two pedal-powered wheels.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

It's as if it were painted on . . .


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice shots 007. Glad to see you road tripping it.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

That looks like a great trip 007. IMO I think the St George/Hurricane area beats Moab.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*St.Jost - I am hungry*


I'm hungry - Tour St. Jost

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave no footprints...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice Morning Ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*http://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gif*

https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gif


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

ARandomBiker said:


> "You must spread some reputation around...blahblahblah."
> 
> You take the Raddest bike pictures on the Internet, Digitalhippie. Two thumbs up man.


thanks man! I just like riding my bike, and have always liked taking pics.

here's a pic from yesterday ride, the Lake Mountain Super G descent. 12km all up. One of the sweetest trails of the Summer!


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

digitalhippie13 said:


> thanks man! I just like riding my bike, and have always liked taking pics.
> 
> here's a pic from yesterday ride, the Lake Mountain Super G descent. 12km all up. One of the sweetest trails of the Summer!
> 
> View attachment 1061880


Go Off DH. What a cracker. Lake Mountain Vic I presume? I also like your photography a lot.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Meanwhile in Massachusetts:


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Land of Enchantment*

Sometimes I miss my Colorado homeland...but usually I'm too busy digging New Mexico to think about it.


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Back in NE a brisk AM jaunt...A picture might help...:thumbsup:









Not Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndChance (Sep 3, 2012)

After work ride...Walnut Creek Met Park


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

digitalhippie13 said:


> View attachment 1059945





ARandomBiker said:


> You take the Raddest bike pictures on the Internet, Digitalhippie. Two thumbs up man.


 Oops-one line-I do not think that I have ever seen a photo where you can see someone's eyebrows and mountains ten miles away, all in focus.


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

View from the trail today....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I have learned in the past year that I do not need to get that 'perfect shot'-a kid, a uniform, and a ball always seem to make a great shot

Canton girls open season with a dominating win over Tolland | The Collinsville Press


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

belligerent cable adjustment today but still a bike i absolutely love riding...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Spring in Montana, and the entire local network is clear and dry!


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

evasive said:


> Spring in Montana, and the entire local network is clear and dry!


I really miss that terrain. Thanks for the visuals evasive.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Oh deer!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

hard to believe this is smack dab in the middle of a major city...


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Maderanertal*


Tour Maderanertal

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

My son, riding partner and best bud airing one out!


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

The dragon hitting the pavement. 
Was raining all morning...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Dam


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

29er4ever said:


> Dam
> View attachment 1063391


Who painted that?


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Who painted that?


NE power line scenery does not compare...lol :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

volksbike said:


> Sorry wrong photo! NE power line scenery does not compare...lol


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Lake Brasimone Park*

colors of Appennine


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*doesnt work*

:madman:


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sedona Red Rocks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Frost this am...again

Sent from my iPhony using Tapatalk


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice little double bridge feature at Case Mountain, Manchester CT.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

A Painted Lady butterfly caterpillar on a Thistle plant.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Creepy tree.

https://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-...read-925960.html?highlight=Creepy+tree+thread


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Got back after my testride on my newly installed 150mm airshaft only to realize I had forgotten to tighten down my front brake.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Got back after my testride on my newly installed 150mm airshaft only to realize I had forgotten to tighten down my front brake.


I think you mean you didn't tighten your quick release skewer. Scary stuff but that's what the Lawyer tabs are for [fork tabs] extra security.

Nice shot!


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I think you mean you didn't tighten your quick release skewer. Scary stuff but that's what the Lawyer tabs are for [fork tabs] extra security.
> 
> Nice shot!


Pretty sure that bike/fork doesn't have those since it uses thru axles.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I think you mean you didn't tighten your quick release skewer. Scary stuff but that's what the Lawyer tabs are for [fork tabs] extra security.
> 
> Nice shot!


No I forgot to tighten my brake bolts after I remounted the fork. But thank you for interjecting your supposition. As said above, I have through axles on my bike. I was just in a hurry to get out and ride but left the bike in the basement to say goodbye to my wife for the day and forgot the last step after I installed the airshaft and remounted the fork.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Things have changed a little since 2010 DJ...


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Gotta a rare ride with my sweetie!


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

volksbike said:


>


Maybe the angle but in this picture your front tire and handle bars look misaligned


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

my40thz said:


> Maybe the angle but in this picture your front tire and handle bars look misaligned












It's Bud playing tricks on me...


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

Train bridge I came across..


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> No I forgot to tighten my brake bolts after I remounted the fork. But thank you for interjecting your supposition. As said above, I have through axles on my bike. I was just in a hurry to get out and ride but left the bike in the basement to say goodbye to my wife for the day and forgot the last step after I installed the airshaft and remounted the fork.


Jumped the gun there, sorry. That's even scarier than I thought.



David R said:


> Things have changed a little since 2010 DJ...


Yes they have and in fact thru axle setups have been around since 2003 or earlier.


----------



## 2ndChance (Sep 3, 2012)

MTB road trip......does it get much better?


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

2ndChance said:


> MTB road trip......does it get much better?
> 
> View attachment 1063800


Nope....Going to the sun today!


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> No I forgot to tighten my brake bolts after I remounted the fork. But thank you for interjecting your supposition. As said above, I have through axles on my bike. I was just in a hurry to get out and ride but left the bike in the basement to say goodbye to my wife for the day and forgot the last step after I installed the airshaft and remounted the fork.





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Jumped the gun there, sorry. That's even scarier than I thought.


I had my Plymouth Voyager stripped down to where the timing chain and crankshaft were showing-cheap repair-was a bad 'O ring', leaking 3 quarts of oil in the ten minute trip home from work. When I was done I was putting on the serpentine belt-I had left my box end wrench on the motor mount and it was jammed up against the drive pulley(I had forgotten it and left it there). I passed an ACE automotive electrical test-I am ACE certified-I would never ever get a job as a mechanic. My LBS said "All you have to do is forget one screw once".


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

I put my bunny hopping skills to work on the way to the trail yesterday... literally!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Auto-Cam*

https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/smilies/eek6.gif


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Trevor Ochmonek said:


> I put my bunny hopping skills to work on the way to the trail yesterday... literally!
> 
> View attachment 1063889


I hope BunnyKiller doesn't see that.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Mud is fun, but rocks and roots are sketchy!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Missing those hills! Spending quality time with gastro this weekend


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ridnparadise said:


> Go Off DH. What a cracker. Lake Mountain Vic I presume? I also like your photography a lot.


thanks, yeah Lake Mountain. Love the descent down the Ticket Box they've put in. Gotta ride it again before it closes for Winter.



volksbike said:


> Likewise, I can't give the *dighip *more rep fast enough to keep up with his always awesome & interesting photos!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> BTW - That has to be a GoPRo shot ?? Hmmm, we have snow today, time to charge the gopro...


Thanks! Yeah Gopro. Just carry that and my phone for pics on rides.

Thanks guys!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Anniversary vacation. Still riding together after 25 years.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

*BOOF!* :thumbsup:


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Road trip!!!!!!


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Never get tired of this view.......salmon river canyon Idaho

Waha Recon Ride by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Spring is here!


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

crconsulting said:


> Spring is here!


Winter is [nearly] here!
















I'd nearly forgotten how much fun slippery trails could be...


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

Another proof that Fox is not performing well. Running Manitou and Rockshox myself.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Banana box*

not for all


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Anniversary vacation. Still riding together after 25 years.
> 
> View attachment 1064325


Happy Anniversary, where was that taken?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Happy Anniversary, where was that taken?


5000 miles from home, in Bora Bora


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

78 and sunny in WV!

JasonG


----------



## Frank Fields (Jul 1, 2015)

Pontiac Lake MTB trail, sweet!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

81 and clear today! No humidity.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

If Strava doesn't record it, did the ride happen?


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

I organized a wilderness group ride...........wtf?
Waha Group Ride by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Had a nice neighborhood ride yesterday, complete with a stop at the park, with my two favorite dudes on the planet.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Spring-time green is here!


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

BCTJ said:


> Spring-time green is here!


Boston Strong Marathon ride early today!!!


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

volksbike said:


> Boston Strong Marathon ride early today!!!


You guys ride the whole route? I'm assuming this is some kind of tradition, right?


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I wonder why some trees bloom earlier than others?


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

That's the tree everyone 'takes a break' on. 
I wonder if it could be a pocket of different soil deposited or different nutrients from decomposition ie- a carcass in that spot? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I was going to say " Leader vs followers" but it looks like just a different species of tree.


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Chippertheripper said:


> You guys ride the whole route? I'm assuming this is some kind of tradition, right?


It's and organized ride that leaves at midnight (4th Annual) which is not part of the BAA arm of fund raising and they are not happy about it!! This year almost 900+ riders participated. Options include round trip from Boston, one way via MBTA train, or BYOR - build your own ride as you see fit! We had a group of 9 rides and it was a blast! Team BikeASaurAss


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

3 days with no posts?! OK here you go....

Itching to get back here!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Italian landscape*

https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gif


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Love where you live:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Gosh these Ibis sure do make pretty picture subjects!


----------



## NSM (Dec 12, 2014)

Fern country


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

wildflower time in marin...


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Blooming ground cover


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Last day of the Summer MTB season at Falls Creek. Cheers mate, it's been a blast!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*let's good time mud*

roll


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Hitting some evening loam on the loam line.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Im in ltaly for a week riding, but on roadies 

nevertheless.......my first 100'er


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice spring day for a ride with a buddy and his new bad habit!

JasonG


----------



## NSM (Dec 12, 2014)

20 miles of soggy, hellish paradise


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Snack hounds go for the trail mix!!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hard to believe that just one week before this was buried in three feet of snow.


G0014139 by TheNormsk, on Flickr


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> Presidents Day trip with my wife & kid.


This is way too epic...you're kayaking to the spot where you'll begin riding? Amazing!


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Helluva view.....what a climb!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Close to home


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

sgltrak said:


> Close to home
> 
> View attachment 1066346


Ditto (local trails) and I actually got out on a new trail today which was most refreshing, however there was traffic on the bridge!!!


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

provin1327 said:


> View attachment 910676
> View attachment 910677
> 
> 
> 10 miles, 90* heat and too low of tire pressures make for a tougher ride than it should have been


I have no words. Where in co?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I love it when my photographer friend makes me look like a badass.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

formica said:


> I love it when my photographer friend makes me look like a badass.


That's an awesome shot!


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

rogerfromco said:


> Post ride dinner - had to burn the calories to earn the calories.


This is actually incredibly picturesque. Beautiful backyard and regarding the food, holy cow when did this become a food blog!


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

cmg71 said:


> Maurizio, l love your English
> 
> My pic for today, only because l know you all love Strava


I think that every time. Makes me happy


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

18km in sticky clay made the rear wheel very heavy.


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

That's awesome.......and yea I know it was a long time ago! I proposed to my wife on the mountain bikes way back in 1994! Still together.....and still riding!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Da park!


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

IPunchCholla said:


> Gorgeous day for a slog through mud.
> 
> View attachment 948675


Where is this?


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

...


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

AndSoItIs said:


> Where is this?


North Sandia foothills in Albuquerque

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

AndSoItIs said:


> This is actually incredibly picturesque. Beautiful backyard and regarding the food, holy cow when did this become a food blog!


LOL, Every time I see this steak, asparagus and red potatoes (with red wine) it makes me sooo hungry!!! Like right now...


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Green Rocky Mountain at home amongst the green rocks.


----------



## TRaGiK (Feb 23, 2012)

Just a little pickup truck...



...and a huge Post Office.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

This bike is worth every penny I paid for it, which was exactly 0.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

volksbike said:


> LOL, Every time I see this steak, asparagus and red potatoes (with red wine) it makes me sooo hungry!!! Like right now...


When I saw it yesterday I went out for a steak and 3 glasses of Merlot.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

GoldFly said:


> View attachment 1067079
> 
> 
> Green Rocky Mountain at home amongst the green rocks.


Nice!!


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Rolling into the finish line at Stateline Campground for the AZTR750 y'day!! What a rush!!


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Tour Capanna Monte Bar - Tessin / Switzerland*


In the distance the city of Lugano - Capanna Monte Bar Tour

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

After ride pub stop.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Montour Woods Conservation Area - Cave Trail


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

freeskier46 said:


> Rolling into the finish line at Stateline Campground for the AZTR750 y'day!! What a rush!!
> View attachment 1067163


WOW!!!!

Congrats on finishing!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

alphajaguars said:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> Congrats on finishing!


He didn't cross the finish line yet. 

Congrats Freeskier, I'll just assume you finished.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

freeskier46 said:


> Rolling into the finish line at Stateline Campground for the AZTR750 y'day!! What a rush!!
> View attachment 1067163


Holy **** dude! Congrats!


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice day for a hike


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

last ride was last sunday. think i'll get the road bike out tomorrow trails are very wet.


----------



## 2Canches (Feb 21, 2015)

New components









Sent from my iPad Air using The app


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Nice resting spot.


Amazing, truly. Where is this?


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Frankenbike taking in the view! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Keep on Giant*

keep on climb


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Last shuttle weekend in the mountains for Summer. Couple of hours later the snow started falling!


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Went to the Natchez Woods this morning. Conditions were great. Realized I left my memory card for my gopro in my PC so I took some shots.

















































































Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

evdog said:


>


Awesome picture ev! Into the unknown!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Two. Again, since I'm the dude who got this thread going.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

once a week is better than none a week...


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

LCBooger said:


> 10 miles and 6400 vertical feet for this view...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lawdy that's a good lookin bike.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Jake the Snake's maiden voyage.


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

abeckstead said:


> My 11 year old son and I after we made it to the top of 'Prince of Pain' :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1003292


Ride on, awesomely bearded brother!


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

LJintheUK said:


> Not strictly my last ride but the last with the gopro on.


Those mountains are stunning. Where in the UK?


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

madreptilian said:


> View attachment 1013492
> 
> The best kind of wife.


Rock on!


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

Asterope said:


> Weekend ride with the girls - we know how to get rad too...
> View attachment 1015238


Wicked!


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

evdog said:


> Telluride


Honestly killin' it with these photos man!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Badger pass


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

*Bro's new bike*

He's loving the Wreckoning so far; photo taken somewhere around the Gold Canyon area.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Muddy trails mean gravel grinding while observing the advance of spring and the retreat of winter.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Life in a bike town: post-ride caipirinhas and nibbles on the deck while watching other riders descending the trail across the street.


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

IPunchCholla said:


> Nice (probable) last ride of the year.


What a beautiful winter desert scene! Where is this?


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

AndSoItIs said:


> What a beautiful winter desert scene! Where is this?


North foothills on the edge of Albuquerque. 

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

cmg71 said:


> Out with the boy (10yr old), makes you proud when they smash your trails, clean your tech climbs, but you also smile when they come down to earth again..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sound like an awesome dad. Good for him to experience the ups and the downs!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Badger pass


Now that I've seen your bike, I _know_ I've seen you on the trails. Not many Ghost bikes out there! Keep an eye out for a baby blue Santa Cruz.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Chasing a mate down Lake Mountain's Super G... greasy trail day!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

The pro (my nephew) showing me how it's done! He just motors on that little strider! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

007 said:


> Now that I've seen your bike, I _know_ I've seen you on the trails. Not many Ghost bikes out there! Keep an eye out for a baby blue Santa Cruz.


Yep I've only seen one other Ghost out there! I'll keep an eye out for ya 007, see ya around :thumbsup:


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

Doug_ID said:


> Had a great time exploring Ancient Lakes region in Central WA yesterday.
> 
> Weekend @ Potholes / Ancient Lakes Central WA by Doug, on Flickr


I'm happy to see that the PNW has some desert aspects to it. Nice pic!


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

sgltrak said:


> Muddy trails mean gravel grinding while observing the advance of spring and the retreat of winter.


Local trails are drying up here in NE so I moved the fat bike out of the living room into the shed and actually rode the 29+ today --> It rips!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

LCBooger said:


> Utah...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is way too EPIC!


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

scrublover said:


> Gotta' keep this thread timely. A bit over five years later, I think I've got the move perfected.


Giggling occurred.


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

*First-ever MTB ride*

After clicking through and drooling over the past 537 pages...I present my first ride on the bike I'll be buying soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

All our trails have a happy ending:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Love my Colorado blue skies.


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Last Friday afternoon ride at Thompson Dam....


----------



## Handles (Apr 25, 2010)

Last sunny weekend at Mount Clay

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## NSM (Dec 12, 2014)

More fun in the woods...


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

First (mountain) bike; first ride (on said bike).


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Ready for 4 days of biking.
~40 kids and 10 trainers

Now just waiting for the kids to get here


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

I love breaking things


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Switchback sessions:


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

^^TheMission ^^
Damn that blows ! What happened there to cause that ? Were you far out


----------



## Braves Nation (Aug 3, 2010)

Searching for water


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Tidobandito said:


> ^^TheMission ^^
> Damn that blows ! What happened there to cause that ? Were you far out


we have had some high winds here 100km/h+ so all the trails are covered with sticks and fallen tree's.

i got the stick out and its tweaked the derailleur a bit but its still usable and broke one spoke.
lucky i have another wheel set for it...they i had an over the bars incident...wrist is also not so good and i have a race Sunday :madman:


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

Yeah I'm in north east and we've been having crazy winds her to sh*t everywhere . At least you were able to get back to riding relatively easy , - the wrist good look on that man !


----------



## jason04 (Jul 24, 2013)

Little R&R in Corner Canyon, Ut


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

digitalhippie13 said:


> braapin ferny berms at Buxton MTB Park
> 
> View attachment 1061442


man, this is awesome! what kind mount are you using if you don't mind me asking! I tried everything and can't get my gopro mounted this way without getting in the way of my spokes!


----------



## AKAndy (Dec 28, 2008)

Loving seeing the desert flowers showing themselves.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

at 1400m there is still snow....
but kudos to the girls (aged 10 to 14) for 43kms and 1742hm, thats why they get 3 pics 

Bern Oberland, Switzerland


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Enjoying time with the kids.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

We call it "Dead Deer," but it is properly known as Big Tesuque Trail #152.


----------



## cykelk (May 4, 2014)

beautiful day at the creek


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

A nice night for a ride after work.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

after a light, steady morning rain...near perfect conditions in golden gate park today...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*lost control*

ride life ride Giant


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Bunny hop this wall...right?

?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Bear Creek Overlook


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

on the top, gotschalkenberg switzerland, from this point the way goes down for next 25km


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I hit my first trail today! It's nothing fantastic, but it's close to home!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

The other side of Vegas (literally) . . . and I wish I could figure out how to post bigger/better pictures.


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

DrumsXO said:


> I hit my first trail today! It's nothing fantastic, but it's close to home!


The Marlin is such a nice bike, rock on!


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

AndSoItIs said:


> The Marlin is such a nice bike, rock on!


Thanks, man! 

Yeah, I love this bike so far. I have somewhat of a bone I'd like to pick with TREK for placing a fork (SR Suntour M-3030) that's not rated for offroad onto a frame that is, but other than that; I love it! I'll be upgrading the fork at some point either via Suntour's "Upgrade Program," or by simply buying a new one.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

007 said:


> The other side of Vegas (literally) . . . and I wish I could figure out how to post bigger/better pictures.
> 
> View attachment 1068978


That's awesome enough - I just click on it and it expands to a nice Pano.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> That's awesome enough - I just click on it and it expands to a nice Pano.


It's a solid 1 hour/2200' climb from where we park. At the overlook you've earned a photo op and a 20 minute downhill shrewdest!


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> It's a solid 1 hour/2200' climb from where we park. At the overlook you've earned a photo op and a 20 minute downhill shrewdest!


That sounds like a blast!


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

I have yet to be able to hit a trail this year, I only ride in the summer months and today I went hiking but its not the same as mtbing, next week I might have to workthe weekend and then I should be able to ride.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i don't get to ride consecutive days any more; this weekend was good...


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Trail clearing and beer drinking..................Silky Bigboy = amazing saw.


----------



## mokancraig (Oct 20, 2007)

Friday morning in the woods makes up for working Friday nights.


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Trail candy found today...parked on the steepest section ... might just be out of gas...or turkey hunting...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Big Laguna Trail with my Santa Cruz Blur LT.*

San Diego/Pine Valley, Ca. trail with a little bit of everything. Awesome


----------



## Local717 (Dec 10, 2010)

Blue Mt. Bike Park Opening Day


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Halp! Territorial Flamingos! :eekster:


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

shekky said:


> i don't get to ride consecutive days any more; this weekend was good...


One of my favorite shots (of your many good ones!)


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Stopped at an Information Kiosk to rest right before a killer Root Garden.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Ridden this trail 100 times but just discovered new segments today. More exploring to be done!


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice weather you have there


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

A Vernal jump line:

Vernal Ridge:


----------



## wickedraist (May 9, 2016)

Outlook


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep it's looking like the end of Summer now!


----------



## Asterope (Mar 11, 2014)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Yep it's looking like the end of Summer now!
> 
> View attachment 1069742


Thats definitely one way to break this endless summer (and now I know why the wind in Brisbane is horribly frigid today!)

Where was this taken? does it get much more snow than that?


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Asterope said:


> Thats definitely one way to break this endless summer (and now I know why the wind in Brisbane is horribly frigid today!)
> 
> Where was this taken? does it get much more snow than that?


heya yes the endless Summer definitely came to an abrupt halt over the weekend! Crazy wet, windy and cold in the mountains.

The pic was taken at Falls Creek ski resort, so yeah they do get a lot more snow. This was just the first light dusting of Winter, the ground is still quite warm so it melted fairly quickly. They'll have a few trails open for fat bikes once the Winter really kicks in!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Finally.....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tony92231 said:


> San Diego/Pine Valley, Ca. trail with a little bit of everything. Awesome


My old go to trail connecting it with Noble Canyon. Thanks for the memories I moved away four years ago.


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

The chute...nice KrampUs btw!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

^^^ Thanks!! Can't wait to hit the Chutes around here as well...once they emerge from under the water. Looks like the doggies have something spotted!


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

sXeXBMXer said:


> ^^^ Thanks!! Can't wait to hit the Chutes around here as well...once they emerge from under the water. Looks like the doggies have something spotted!


That's the way they roll, stop in the middle of the trail at any given moment...I like that green color on the Krampus!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*what see the top tube*

ride life ride Giant


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

theMISSIONARY said:


> I love breaking things


Hey, may as well take pride in a job well done, right?


----------



## Claire2016 (May 9, 2016)

007 said:


> The other side of Vegas (literally) . . . and I wish I could figure out how to post bigger/better pictures.
> 
> View attachment 1068978


I have the same questions, did you figure out it ?


----------



## Claire2016 (May 9, 2016)

okie_calvin said:


> He's loving the Wreckoning so far; photo taken somewhere around the Gold Canyon area.
> View attachment 1067698


It looks beautiful.


----------



## Claire2016 (May 9, 2016)

Riding in the garden and outside.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Claire2016 said:


> View attachment 1069940
> 
> 
> Riding in the garden and outside.


That is a gorgeous bike! :eekster:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Claire2016 said:


> View attachment 1069940
> 
> 
> Riding in the garden and outside.


Stolen photo is stolen . . . Santa Cruz V10.5 carbon - Bigjohnmtb's Bike Check - Vital MTB

GTFO with your ********.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Claire is a spammer, already reported by a lot.of us I'm.guessing

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

007 said:


> Stolen photo is stolen . . . Santa Cruz V10.5 carbon - Bigjohnmtb's Bike Check - Vital MTB
> 
> GTFO with your ********.





tigris99 said:


> Claire is a spammer, already reported by a lot.of us I'm.guessing
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Good lookin' out, guys!


----------



## johnj2803 (Apr 30, 2011)

Commemorating my 1k ride!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

A break out of the sun.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

First hot day in the high desert.


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

Claire2016 said:


> View attachment 1069940
> 
> 
> Riding in the garden and outside.


I'm drooling stop

Bike is nice regardless


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

007 said:


> Stolen photo is stolen .
> 
> GTFO with your ********.


Da fuq? That's odd.

Anyways, logs for days...


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

Claire2016 said:


> View attachment 1069940
> 
> 
> Riding in the garden and outside.


HOLY FCK !!!! That thing is BAD A** . If love to try the fox 40 **** is beast !!! So Is it bad that I'd trade wifey for it hahaha !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

007 said:


> Stolen photo is stolen . . . Santa Cruz V10.5 carbon - Bigjohnmtb's Bike Check - Vital MTB
> 
> GTFO with your ********.


STOLEN PHOTO ???, now I can't say if it is , or isn't a stolen photo , BUT if it is that's pretty lame !!! Haha but none the less I'm drooling right now !


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice spring-time riding!!


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Headed down to the creek for a few after riding a local trail a couple of times.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Love it when these blueies come back!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

A boy and his dog:


----------



## 2Canches (Feb 21, 2015)

new angle of my town

Sent from my iPad Air using The app


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

^^^ that's what it's all about!!!


----------



## mokancraig (Oct 20, 2007)

Still liking my Homegrown.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

time for some elbow pads!


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

mfa81 said:


> time for some elbow pads!


OUCH!

That makes me want to invest in some for myself!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok didn't get a picture but was pretty proud of my ride today. New personal best for speed on all but the long climb up (which was below avg for me today)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Claire2016 (May 9, 2016)

Just J said:


> Love it when these blueies come back!


The background is so beautiful, i like it.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sunday afternoon in the backyard


----------



## NSM (Dec 12, 2014)

Fun below the clouds.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice weekend


----------



## karlmaddock (Mar 21, 2015)

First time out this year! Need to get back into shape

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Well, childhood is officially over:


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

Race Day


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

The Big Chook followed by Atlas, Derby, Tasmania. 50km loop, needless to say I was less beat up than Benny on his rigid SS.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Roll out the green carpet:


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

I stop every time I pass this spot... would've been nice and relaxing if it weren't for the swarming gnats.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

GoldFly said:


> View attachment 1070960
> 
> 
> I stop every time I pass this spot...


Great spot!!!



GoldFly said:


> would've been nice and relaxing if it weren't for the swarming gnats.


That's one of the reasons why I would rather ride in the winter...no gnats. mosquitos, bee's wasp' spiders....I am all for the fauna, except the ones that poke


----------



## Braves Nation (Aug 3, 2010)

"San Juan on a hardtail?!"


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

The Joshua Tree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*sock guy*

only for bikers


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Kids will be kids


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Darth Vader approved this message.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Jibbins,








B+ jibbins


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

A really old school bus. It's in black and white!


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

a Gravity Enduro practice day ended u being a trail clearing day....still had a good ride


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

[[SUP][/SUP]IMG]https://i68.tinypic.com/2cqe3w0.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

...Mark... said:


> [[SUP][/SUP]IMG]https://i68.tinypic.com/2cqe3w0.jpg[/IMG]


That sure looks like Blankets. Am I right?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

AZ Singletrack Rocks!


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

kevinboyer said:


> That sure looks like Blankets. Am I right?


Yup. I'm 20 minutes away.


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

The HonzoSSchmidt in the midst of a Porcupine Rim job.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Today...


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

Muddy out there right now!



JasonG


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Shakedown run. :rockon:


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

dawning


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

No problem you're welcome!!!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Mother's Brewing Co Bicycle Outlet Road Warrior Ramble.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Spring time blooming


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Heading somewhere

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Better than working

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Siklesta said:


> Better than working
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Coyote hills?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

yes!

I'm in Fremont



LaloKera said:


> Coyote hills?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

yes!

I'm in Fremont



LaloKera said:


> Coyote hills?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Siklesta said:


> yes!
> 
> I'm in Fremont


Nice! It's on my way home from work. Easy to pull over for an hour and get a ride in after work.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

on the way up to halsegg, switzerland


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Another one

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Siklesta said:


> Another one
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Precious sunset, how I missed thee! :3


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

MCHB said:


> Precious sunset, how I missed thee! :3
> View attachment 1072069


Very nice shot!


----------



## Frank Fields (Jul 1, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Commute Geese Crossing Guard.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

2 years ago atop a certain wall

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Siklesta said:


> 2 years ago atop a certain wall
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Are you allowed to downhill that?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

The commute home from work yesterday, in a downpour playing Road Guard Duty for a family of Geese. :thumbsup:


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

LaloKera said:


> Are you allowed to downhill that?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Paid a guide to take me to a non tourist area, 'convinced' the guard to let us try it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

LaloKera said:


> Are you allowed to downhill that?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Yeah. Looks like rolling down from that peak would be a blast. I'm guessing that would be a No No.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Siklesta said:


> Paid a guide to take me to a non tourist area, 'convinced' the guard to let us try it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Would that not be punishable by death?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

LaloKera said:


> Would that not be punishable by death?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Actually there is a lot more freedom there than one would read from the news. But yeah if we got caught, we probably get jail time and the guard, who was in the army, would get something more severe, but not death ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Siklesta said:


> Actually there is a lot more freedom there than one would read from the news. But yeah if we got caught, we probably get jail time and the guard, who was in the army, would get something more severe, but not death ?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Sounds fun. Thanks for the share.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

volksbike said:


> Very nice shot!


Thanks, man! I've been trying to get more creative with the camera.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Been riding 3-4 days a week with the little man. He's only 4, but he's knocking down 4+ mile rides already. Probably taking the trainers off in another week or so.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Been riding 3-4 days a week with the little man. He's only 4, but he's knocking down 4+ mile rides already. Probably taking the trainers off in another week or so.
> 
> View attachment 1072228


Cute little riding buddy .


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

This was a lot easier when it was covered with hard-packed snow for some reason.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

More springtime green


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> This was a lot easier when it was covered with hard-packed snow for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 1072298


Yeah, don't you just love it when you get PRs during snow season as the trails smooth our and become "buff" in packed snow and fat tires?


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

TheNormsk said:


> Yeah, don't you just love it when you get PRs during snow season as the trails smooth our and become "buff" in packed snow and fat tires?


I will never match my winter Strava times. 

It's cool though, because it's like riding a whole new trail system under winter conditions and it actually gets an uptick in traffic in the winter because it becomes more accessible to people who don't/can't ride it in the summer because of the gnar. Win win.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> This was a lot easier when it was covered with hard-packed snow for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 1072298


Ha! Trail?


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Ha! Trail?


There's a trail there somewhere. 

The trail is Hydro Tower in St. John's, Newfoundland. Part of the Petty Harbour Long Pond (Richmond Hill) trail system. Most of it is like this. Super tech, low speed. Not a lot of vertical but even though the climbs are short, they'll put you at the redline.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Beautiful gnar. Miss that kind of riding. Everything here is smooth.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Beautiful gnar. Miss that kind of riding. Everything here is smooth.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Where's here?


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

SW MO and NW AR

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Bud with some mud...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Clouds are clearing...turning the springtime volume up to 11!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> SW MO and NW AR
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Oh! I thought you were a Colorado local. We've got chunk to smooth and everything In between here.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

*Serious racing!*























Sorry... couldn't stop at just one. SingleSpeed Euro Champs in Kobarid, Slovenia


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

My girlfriend had her first helicopter ride today.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

evasive said:


> My girlfriend had her first helicopter ride today.


Best wishes.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Chippertheripper said:


> Best wishes.


Thanks. She just got out of her CT scan. Hopefully just skeletal things: pretty sure a there's a broken clavicle and rib.

Update- luckily there's only one injury. Unfortunately she shattered her scapula.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ sorry to hear that. I hope everything works out.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

evasive said:


> Thanks. She just got out of her CT scan. Hopefully just skeletal things: pretty sure a there's a broken clavicle and rib.
> 
> Update- luckily there's only one injury. Unfortunately she shattered her scapula.


Wow sorry to hear that. I shattered my clavcal where it connects to the sternum and fractured my sternum and a broken rib. This happened 1 year 4 months ago from a snow skiing crash. I wish her luck in a speedy recovery.


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

Attempted several black trails, failed all of them, had a blast!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Wow sorry to hear that. I shattered my scapula where it connects to the sternum and fractured my sternum and a broken rib. This happened 1 year 4 months ago from a snow skiing crash. I wish her luck in a speedy recovery.


How was the recovery? She might need surgery- the ER doc said it was one of the worst he's seen. And the initial report was optimistic- she also broke her clavicle, 4 ribs, and 4 spinous processes. But she's in the hospital overnight for pain management and in as good spirits as possible under the circumstances.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

evasive said:


> How was the recovery? She might need surgery- the ER doc said it was one of the worst he's seen. And the initial report was optimistic- she also broke her clavicle, 4 ribs, and 4 spinous processes. But she's in the hospital overnight for pain management and in as good spirits as possible under the circumstances.


Sorry it was my clavcal that shattered not my scapula. It shattered at the sternum and my sternum fractured as well as a rib. It was a slow recovery and I was out of work for 3 months. My clavical healed up without any residual pain. However it healed protruding out to about an inch. An ugly visual reminder of the accident. The rib healed up without pain but the sternum fracture to this day still hurts if I lift something heavy. My spine and bone specialist doctor upon my release revealed to me that the shattered clavical was the worst he had seen. And he has seen many football players with this type of injury. He stated that he was worried the whole time that if it healed wrong the shattered bone could rupture my carotid artery right below it and I could have bleed to death. Thanks doc for holding that in for 3 months, during the healing process.

I didn't require surgery and doing so in that area of the clavcal it is actually more dangerous than letting it heal on its own. It's been close to a year and a half and I feel fortunate to have healed as good as I have. Hopefully your girlfriend will have a faster and less painful healing process. The sternum fracture was seriously painful. Any deep breath or cough would send me into excruciating pain. This lasted for a good 6 weeks.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*No mountain biking there*

Isle of Procida , Italy


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i pushed, walked and granny geared through savage cramps to make to this spot...i was coming to to the top of the mountain from that city you see in the background come hell or high water...


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

shekky said:


> i pushed, walked and granny geared through savage cramps to make to this spot...i was coming to to the top of the mountain from that city you see in the background come hell or high water...


Looks like mt Tam. Congratulations!
I've only ever driven up there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

All by myself.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Group ride today...on the road










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

volksbike said:


> Group ride today...on the road
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw some of those jerseys at the Plymouth gravel grinder. You do that event?


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Chippertheripper said:


> I saw some of those jerseys at the Plymouth gravel grinder. You do that event?


We have 50 riders doing the MS ride on Cape Cod and may have a few riders from Plymouth area. How was the gravel grinder? It Sounds like cool event...looking forward to the rolling hills in Plymouth in the heat at the end of June!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

volksbike said:


> We have 50 riders doing the MS ride on Cape Cod and may have a few riders from Plymouth area. How was the gravel grinder? It Sounds like cool event...looking forward to the rolling hills in Plymouth in the heat at the end of June!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GG was a blast. Yeah. Depending on which route they run through town it can either be fun, or they can dump one brutal climb on you at mile 70ish.
Enjoy.


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

My Evening steed...for a short ride across Pocasset, MA tonight...Raleigh 3spd Coaster brake rear end and original white walls.........only one (rather large) blister in the sidewall on the rear tyre...I know will make it...Right? #oldschool










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

LaloKera said:


> Looks like mt Tam. Congratulations!
> I've only ever driven up there.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


mt tam indeed. my legs still hurt. i need to get up there more than once every three months, used to ride there from san francisco twice a week!


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

Relax

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Heaven...


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

R.I.P Banana Slug


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Team Maxxis?










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Cheesin' out on the trail whilst riding on the beautiful Memorial Day!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Had a great ride this Memorial Day! Cheers!


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Guess the line is in the picture


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Went OTB at the end of the ride this am... My left hand slipped off the bars at about 12mph and I crashed and burned on my shoulder into soft sand...Just lucky I guess!!! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

Enjoying a fun jump line.










No, I normally don't ride with a pack at the bike park, but I had my DSLR in my bag and was taking pictures earlier in the run.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

28 miles and 3800' of climbing for my first ride back after 2 weeks of vacation, during which I sat around at sea level doing nothing but eating.


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

clockwork said:


> AZ Singletrack Rocks!
> View attachment 1071444


This is why I will always love our beautiful desert. Where in AZ? Rock on man!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Ward Mtn trails in NV, didn't see another rider for 4 days!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Pump track...dusty Krampus...


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Summer below, but still winter up above


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Nice pic and contrast


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Riding close to home while waiting for the snow to melt on the high stuff.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*Back in the Saddle*

First ride after hip-replacement surgery 2.5 months ago, saw a post on this thread, guy said he biked in 18 days...crazy s**t, nowhere near full strength, but only one way to get there.






...dig it


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Mr. Claus said:


> First ride after hip-replacement surgery 2.5 months ago, saw a post on this thread, guy said he biked in 18 days...crazy s**t, nowhere near full strength, but only one way to get there.
> View attachment 1073799
> ...dig it


hell yeah. small steps though! I am rehabbing from a near hip dislocation and muscle pull from playing hockey...I keep having to remind myself not to over do it because my brain wants me to be already healed like new...


----------



## NSM (Dec 12, 2014)

Glad to be back in the forest...


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Pugsley Paradise on the foggy Power lines...PPP!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Tons of humidity in the air this morning, so I had to climb to get out of the clouds and into the sun.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

BMX, sounds awful, but sounds like you're on the road (dirt hopefully) to recovery, long, but better than re-injuring. Ahhh the days of hockey...I'm originally a Vermonter many a day on the pond.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Mr. Claus said:


> BMX, sounds awful, but sounds like you're on the road (dirt hopefully) to recovery, long, but better than re-injuring. Ahhh the days of hockey...I'm originally a Vermonter many a day on the pond.


Yes! The pond is home!! Back in the 70's -when we actually had real winters in Ohio - I was on the pond with skates pretty much every day. And usually had ridden my (Mongoose Supergoose) to the pond in the snow...no fatties, no gears...just pushing and digging!!

Keep chugging now though! Like you dais, thing will get better.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

i think i'll stop right here....


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Awww. Rotatinal weight ruined my ride.


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Twimby said:


> Awww. Rotatinal weight ruined my ride.


I hear ya ... 6 lbs per wheel over the winter...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Twimby said:


> Awww. Rotatinal weight ruined my ride.


dammit!!1 Where is there still snow in June. I want snow!!


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

sXeXBMXer said:


> dammit!!1 Where is there still snow in June. I want snow!!


Last time it snowed here was the ice age. That is sand


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Bye friends of Forum*

salute from Italy


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

BCTJ said:


> Summer below, but still winter up above





Maurizio said:


> salute from Italy


Rock on Maurizio!


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Literally *JUST* missed running this guy over. Photographed and nudged off the trail.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Twimby said:


> Last time it snowed here was the ice age. That is sand


Ahhh...I see it now.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

gold, gray and electric blue...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice shot Shek ^


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Bumpy Stuffs!!!!!1!


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Ahhh...I see it now.


I was pretty sure that wasn't snow, but it might have been salt or something else white and sticky...sand was a good bet though


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Gnarly tree from yesterday. ?


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

17.3 average.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Gnarly tree from yesterday. 
> 
> View attachment 1074430


Nice!
A worthy entry for this thread.

http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-o...hread-925960.html?highlight=Creep+tree+thread

Nice ride BikeColorado.:thumbsup:


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes it is abandoned

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

DrumsXO said:


> Literally *JUST* missed running this guy over. Photographed and nudged off the trail.
> 
> View attachment 1074327


What type of serpent is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

if you come to san francisco, be sure and wear flowers in your...headtube...


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> What type of serpent is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's called a "Rat Snake." They're basically harmless.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Wrestled with Bud today he did not want to go tubeless on RDs so I f finally gave him a surly TOOB and he was happy.... meant to post this on the Surly thread!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

shekky said:


> if you come to san francisco, be sure and wear flowers in your...headtube...


...making the Surly a bit more pretty!!!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Winter in the distance.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

volksbike said:


> Wrestled with Bud today he did not want to go tubeless on RDs so I f finally gave him a surly TOOB and he was happy.... meant to post this on the Surly thread!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


such FAT!!!!

much Surly!!!!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Still recovering from a bad wreck, but I saw this! (Clouds that don't look like anything)


----------



## mokancraig (Oct 20, 2007)

Rode for hours, didn't get lost, had fun, best day ever.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Nailed it !!!


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

*New Mexico Sunsets*

Between lightning and thunder the sun burst through...


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Klainmeister said:


> Between lightning and thunder the sun burst through...
> 
> View attachment 1074634


It's the best when the sun does that! Seems like a uniquely New Mexico-kind of thing!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice pic Klainmeister

kicking back enjoying the rays (Thurgau Switzerland)


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

It was tricky navigating the slippery moss on the rock to take this photo.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Klainmeister said:


> Between lightning and thunder the sun burst through...
> 
> View attachment 1074634


+1

Great Pics everyone! Uggh super jealous I couldn't get out this weekend! That New Mexico shot is amazing!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Went easy on this morning's dawn patrol after 42 miles and 5600' of climbing on yesterday's ride.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

not riding today










its off by about 10 degrees.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

azimiut said:


> not riding today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AZ I take it?


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

azimiut said:


> not riding today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ride at dawn. That might work..
It's off 10 in which direction?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

It was 116 sat here in phoenix.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

azimiut said:


> It was 116 sat here in phoenix.


111F here in Vegas . . . not much better. We're supposed to be cooling down by the weekend, but I'll be out of town and it will probably be back to 110+F when I get back. Yay, desert living . . .


----------



## J_Bone (Dec 14, 2014)

azimiut said:


> not riding today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, me either.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

J_Bone said:


> Yep, me either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


Wow ... Just wow. In my sweatshirt in the barn in Massachusetts...we are at 70 degrees and comfortable...has been humid this week...on my ride this am in fact...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Chico Ravine Laguna Mt. Rec. area, So. Cal. San Diego County*

Chico Ravine trail riding


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oskar Blues Brewey Brevard NC post Laurel Mtn Pilot Rock ride. LOL


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

*First ride with the new bike*

I go otb by a bike-length on Tucson singletrack and all I got were these crummy scars.  :thumbsup:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

AndSoItIs said:


> I go otb by a bike-length on Tucson singletrack and all I got were these crummy scars.  :thumbsup:
> View attachment 1074877


next time aim for a cactus...or scorpion!!!

I hear ya. Spent the whole weekend going "over the bike" trying to learn 180's at the skatepark. No visible injuries, but I do feel like a truck ran me over


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Took a short ride today - a nice 75°.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I was a bit heavy on front brake and a bit light on fork air this morning.


----------



## mokancraig (Oct 20, 2007)

Had a great ride this afternoon. Glad to be back on my home trails.


----------



## bnesty (May 26, 2016)

Yellow + Blue = Green Monster!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice shot Shek ^


thank you!


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

The color purple 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Lost Darth Vader yesterday.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

And the fog rolls in...










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Lost Darth Vader yesterday.


I have a feeling that he'll strike back.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

This...plus all of summer and fall still to come. June rocks.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ I really miss riding through the forest.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chuck80442 said:


> This...plus all of summer and fall still to come. June rocks.
> 
> View attachment 1075119


That looks peaceful great shot.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Cold post ride brew


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*i see the light in the end of tunnel&#8230;..*

crazy season


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

some good hiking!


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Broken tractor in the field today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

Klainmeister said:


> Between lightning and thunder the sun burst through...
> 
> View attachment 1074634


SO rad.


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

*Some HAB occurred*

Kids, don't go blue square black diamond on your second ever ride. On a hardtail no less.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

It's an unwritten rule that trestles require train noises. Woo-Woooo!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Heady Topper to celebrate a nice evening ride...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

AshevilleMTB said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Short break on a metric training ride last night.


----------



## mokancraig (Oct 20, 2007)

Great ride this morning at Gunn Park Trails in Ft. Scott, Kansas.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Had an awesome ride today! :thumbsup:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Tech or flow- is it really a choice?


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

First shuttle of the day


----------



## syphen (Aug 22, 2015)

Whoops.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

evasive said:


> Tech or flow- is it really a choice?


Nope. Go left.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Sometimes, it's about seeing the passion of a great friend, knowing they were pushing themselves since they're just getting back into it, just to ride with you.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

It was 93F at home but I found snow to play in.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Where the trail ends. Wilderness just ahead.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

evasive said:


> Tech or flow- is it really a choice?


Is that Silver Mountain near Spokane? If so skied it once many years ago.

Big deal right. ut:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is that Silver Mountain near Spokane? If so skied it once many years ago.
> 
> Big deal right. ut:


Yes, Kellogg, Idaho. North American Enduro Cup this weekend.


----------



## Austke (Jun 1, 2014)

Always Fun.


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

The last 5-7 posts are all unbelievable shots --> makes me want to head west  #amazing meanwhile back in the flatlands...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

volksbike said:


> The last 5-7 posts are all unbelievable shots --> makes me want to head west
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just moved from CT (great riding) to MI for work reasons. The last posts make me want to move someplace where the elevation changes.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the golden state warriors are 2-0 when i go for a ride during their playoff games...


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

Keep riding shekky! tired of lebron


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Beautiful day for a bike race!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Italian landscape*

ride life ride Giant


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Take a Kid Mountain Biking Day, Two Rivers Mountain Bike Park.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I live in a pretty cool place.


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

On the road again...with the Campydale...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

MO State Championships 2nd place Cat3 50+!!!!










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

volksbike said:


> On the road again...with the Campydale...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy crap that's a massive frame. 68cm?


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

66cm 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

digitalhippie13 said:


> First shuttle of the day
> 
> View attachment 1075674


I have to spread some rep, but nice, such a rad pic!


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

*The rock won...*

Bottomed out on a drop in to the half pipe feature.


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> MO State Championships 2nd place Cat3 50+!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job there!


----------



## 2Canches (Feb 21, 2015)

had to pee


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Surly Monday Morning 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

That doesn't look right:


----------



## 2ndChance (Sep 3, 2012)

mtnbikej said:


> That doesn't look right:


Looks like your tire ate a rat! 😄


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Have you ever survived multiple Alpine thunderstorms above 8,000 feet?


----------



## shipman (May 19, 2016)

Arebee said:


> Heady Topper to celebrate a nice evening ride...


Nice! I just had my first Heady Topper this past weekend... It's impossible to get here in Texas, but a friend of a friend went to Vermont and brought us back a 6pack. It's my fave DIPA right now, nice and dank... Making me thirsty!

Anyway, back to topic.


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

Birthday pumptrack session!


----------



## Backwoodsguy (Aug 29, 2010)

volksbike said:


> 66cm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, how tall are you?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

shipman said:


> Nice! I just had my first Heady Topper this past weekend... It's impossible to get here in Texas, but a friend of a friend went to Vermont and brought us back a 6pack. It's my fave DIPA right now, nice and dank... Making me thirsty!
> 
> Anyway, back to topic.


Nice Avatar!!!! My band covers Nervous Breakdown, Damaged, and 6-pack every once in a while!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

GoingNowhere said:


> View attachment 1076415
> 
> 
> Birthday pumptrack session!


hell yeah!!! Dirt beats cake any day!!!!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Not my last ride, but my first race.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

BCTJ said:


> Have you ever survived multiple Alpine thunderstorms above 8,000 feet?


Awesome!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Evening ride, tryna get after it when I can, been a long time comin'.


----------



## Boom King (Jun 5, 2016)

First run with the IRT, definite improvement on an already great fork.


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Backwoodsguy said:


> Dude, how tall are you?


6'7"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

So many gypsy moths on the trail this am it sounded like it was raining in the woods...










This is what they do to the trees...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Jumping over bridges is the Angel Fire way!


----------



## Sr.Smith (Dec 14, 2013)

from Spain.


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Found some hills today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

*Riding the Bunny Loop*

Survived a number of interesting trail features, including "Field Goal" and "Elbow Smasher" :thumbsup:


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks like you survived that 105 degree heat too!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*next Pratignano lake , Italy*

Italian landscapes


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*my favorite single track*

today cloudy , some bailed and rain


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Lake Scaffaiolo*

at the top arrive today


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

Maurizio said:


> Italian landscapes





Maurizio said:


> today cloudy , some bailed and rain





Maurizio said:


> at the top arrive today


Sweet, thanks for sharing my paisano!


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

manitou2200 said:


> Sweet, thanks for sharing my paisano!


Maurizio always delivers! 



J.B. Weld said:


> Looks like you survived that 105 degree heat too!


True, that's one 'obstacle' I didn't mention! Not so bad once you get sweating.


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

This way!



JasonG


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the view of a big bay area mountain from a big bay area mountain...


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Soarin' over the mountains......


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Sweet single track!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Do they want to keep me out?









Btw. That black void is a very deep open mine shaft


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Some things are revelling in the 3 weeks rain we've had........
Kanton St Gallen, Switzerland


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Fun day under big, blue skies.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> Fun day under big, blue skies.
> View attachment 1077214


Where is that? Trail?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Le Duke said:


> Where is that? Trail?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Headquarters Trail in Happy Jack, Wyoming, just north of the Lincoln Monument Trail Head. First and last piece of singletrack in the Laramie Enduro.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks a lot amico mio , l' Italia il più bel paese del mondo


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*this green is real*

Appennine magic


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome page guys! living through your pictures, couldn't ride this weekend too busy! I might have to do a night road ride.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

been a bit breezy at the western end of golden gate park as of late...


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Meadowland










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

all down here from here


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

View from the top


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I live in Montana:


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

31km of pure joy all by myself









View attachment 1077718


----------



## ET_SoCal (Jul 1, 2003)

Typical hot & dry SoCal, resting in the shade under typical SoCal Oak.


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Meanwhile back in Boston...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

I usually celebrate the Winter solstice with a ride because it means the darkest days of Winter are over. This year it turned out to be a super cold and rainy day, so I had to go on an imaginary ride in the mountains instead... it was nice.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Midwinter in Southern Tasmania. Found a spare hose at the beach.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Over the limit*

terrible ascent


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Maurizio said:


> terrible ascent


I give you credit for posting a HAB photo.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Trail conditions: "fluffy"

wait........what?


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Nice cool morning and the trails were empty









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Taking our new puppy, Hufflepuff, on her first ride/run

Family ride and run by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice! ^
Great shot of the family.
Hufflepuff? Really? Great name actually.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice! ^
> Great shot of the family.
> Hufflepuff? Really? Great name actually.


It took me a minute, but yes cool name, that should be my nickname given I'm always huffing/puffing while on the bike  He looks super happy to be out though!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Hufflepuff is actually from Harry Potter.

"Hufflepuff is the most inclusive among the four houses; valuing hard work, dedication, patience, loyalty, and fair play rather than a particular aptitude in its members."

If you've ever had a Golden Retriever, you'd recognize that those qualities are fairly accurate.

Anyway, I can't wait to teach her how to be a good trail dog. My wife is a vet and says we've got to wait for her to mature before I can take her on any significant rides.

Here is the other little buddy that I've been teaching how to trail ride...

Jenna by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't think my pics can top hufflepuff and family, but just wanted to say that I hate to stop when I'm riding (I try to keep my heart rate up), so I don't have many shots like those. Maybe its time to stop and smell the roses!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

TheNormsk said:


> Sweet single track!


Sweet indeed!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

12:00 RIDER said:


> I don't think my pics can top hufflepuff and family, but just wanted to say that I hate to stop when I'm riding (I try to keep my heart rate up), so I don't have many shots like those. Maybe its time to stop and smell the roses!


This isn't the first time I've slowed down this year, but I don't have many pics like this in the 2300 miles I've ridden so far. Taking time to smell the roses has kept me riding for over 25 years...

Sent from my A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Skip Day @ Two Rivers










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Tonights sunset over Trexler


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*view with Anthem*

good time in Tuscany


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Hanging out in the trails this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Garmin says max temp was 109* on today's 27 mile ride. ?


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

77.9 miles 5 hours on the Orge...icing down the knees tomorrow is another day...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*The sun and me*

make a picture for my fans


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Hence, my user name









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

Maurizio said:


> make a picture for my fans


Hey paisan, Nice backlighting! Where are you located in Italy?
Edit: I see now maybe Tuscany?


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

IPunchCholla said:


> Hence, my user name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop that!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Got out nice and early yesterday.


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Started the morning in the high 30s!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

I often feel sorry for folks who dont ride, then l hop back on and forget about them


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

I was in Pistoiese mtns near Reno river falls


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Maurizio said:


> I was in Pistoiese mtns near Reno river falls


You seem to be missing the purpose of this thread.


----------



## Boom King (Jun 5, 2016)

Great mid winter's day for a spin.

Well it was, you gotta trust me. The photo I thought I took doesn't seem to exist.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Maurizio said:


> I was in Pistoiese mtns near Reno river falls





TheNormsk said:


> You seem to be missing the purpose of this thread.


pretty sure he was answering a question addressed to him earlier



manitou2200 said:


> Hey paisan, Nice backlighting! Where are you located in Italy?
> Edit: I see now maybe Tuscany?


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Cause trail [email protected]% happens ..................than you have to ride another 3.5 miles back too the car.


----------



## 2ndChance (Sep 3, 2012)

My wife loves me......


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Think she loves the carpet more ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


----------



## 2ndChance (Sep 3, 2012)

targnik said:


> Think she loves the carpet more ^^
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


Good one....I'll give you that. Beats the garage though and she now refers to the former guest room as "the bike room'. True Love


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Kids training last night, they deserved a swim


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A bit of mist in the hanging valley this morning.


----------



## vaer (Aug 3, 2015)

The rest of the world is out here somewhere.


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Ride on the Damn...

Sent from my HTC Desire 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

volksbike said:


> View attachment 1079308
> 
> 
> Ride on the Damn...
> ...


A damn good ride on that dam.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Solitude :thumbsup:


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

New favorite trail. Straight down the ravine. Talk about technical.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Confusion Corner


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Back to the spot where I proposed to my wife 22 years ago. (there was no graffiti back then, I was quite a bit thinner....and she said yes!)


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

Maurizio said:


> make a picture for my fans


Have to spread some rep around, but thumps up from one of your fans in Arizona, US! :thumbsup:


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

sgltrak said:


> A bit of mist in the hanging valley this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1079284


This picture here, actually, and not necessarily all the stunning 14er shots, is why I love Colorado. Beautiful little hidden valleys. Whereabouts in CO is this? :thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

AndSoItIs said:


> This picture here, actually, and not necessarily all the stunning 14er shots, is why I love Colorado. Beautiful little hidden valleys. Whereabouts in CO is this? :thumbsup:


GPS: 40.601301, -105.167255

Shot was taken at City of Fort Collins Reservoir Ridge Open Space just outside Fort Collins, about a half-dozen miles from my house. Elevation 5500'. Wednesday morning it felt like it was hundreds of miles from town, with the mist, the deer, and the birds as my only company.


----------



## jmeb (Jun 4, 2014)

Training -- for a bachelor party ride.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Goscheneralptal trails*


Tour Goescheneralp

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Had fun in the rain and mud









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

The turnout for today's group ride was amazing!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm liking the hydration bladder in the frame bag thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Underbiking the Tasmanian wilderness


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Enjoying a Sunday ride :thumbsup:


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Fat Bike Cape Cod 😃









Sent from my HTC Desire 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> SW MO and NW AR
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I can't speak for SW MO, but I wouldn't say everything in NW AR is smooth.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

mothertruckinsteve said:


> I can't speak for SW MO, but I wouldn't say everything in NW AR is smooth.


Where is this beauty?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Where is this beauty?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


That's Rock City on Mt. Kessler in Fayetteville.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

When are you going to invite me down for a tour?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> When are you going to invite me down for a tour?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Anytime. But, full disclosure, I was more defending the local trails than repping my personal ability to ride them. I'd probably just slow you down.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

mothertruckinsteve said:


> Anytime. But, full disclosure, I was more defending the local trails than repping my personal ability to ride them. I'd probably just slow you down.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm old and fat buy at least I'm slow.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Tree on tree violence*

If a tree falls in a forest...


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

sgltrak said:


> GPS: 40.601301, -105.167255
> 
> Shot was taken at City of Fort Collins Reservoir Ridge Open Space just outside Fort Collins, about a half-dozen miles from my house. Elevation 5500'. Wednesday morning it felt like it was hundreds of miles from town, with the mist, the deer, and the birds as my only company.


Have to spread the rep love, but :thumbsup:

Had a similar experience on my last ride into the deserted foothills between Tucson's Catalina and Rincon ranges. This is "Frog Hollow"


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Can't wait to get some of this video uploaded. This view angle got some killer video!


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

A photo a friend shot of me while we were bikepacking in the Aosta valley in Italy last weekend.


----------



## drew925 (Apr 22, 2013)

Left longbow at home, no venison sausage for me


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

My. Laguna


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

Chico Ravine, Mt. Laguna, So. Cal.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Fully loaded test ride.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Ah. Saw your ride on Strava, Mike. 

Good riding up near Pingree?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

my vacation from my vacation...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Le Duke said:


> Ah. Saw your ride on Strava, Mike.
> 
> Good riding up near Pingree?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Lots of wilderness up there so not much single track, but tons of great gravel with little traffic.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> Lots of wilderness up there so not much single track, but tons of great gravel with little traffic.


So it appears. Done a lot of camping, snowshoeing and hiking off of 63/Pingree Park Road, heading into the Stormy Peaks and Mummy ranges.

Haven't explored any of the roads that branch off east or west yet. Need to get out there soon.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boom King (Jun 5, 2016)

Mid winter Rune run with my son. Sweet as!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Quick Tuesday run :thumbsup:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

commuting.......


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Lots of wilderness up there so not much single track, but tons of great gravel with little traffic.


Any moose sightings? One of the more populated moose areas around NoCo.


----------



## occamschainsaw (Jul 4, 2016)

Great ride here in Alberta, Canada

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## clark3554 (Jun 8, 2011)

Land of promise...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Any moose sightings? One of the more populated moose areas around NoCo.











I was in the right places, but no moose this time. All of my sightings have been about 30 miles due west from this ride.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

sgltrak said:


> View attachment 1080504
> 
> 
> I was in the right places, but no moose this time. All of my sightings have been about 30 miles due west from this ride.


Oh boy. Sometimes the world is too pretty to be real.......


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Strafer said:


> If a tree falls in a forest...


...if anyone was around or not, I'm pretty sure that one made some noise.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Again going with two pics, claiming thread starter rights.

Riding buddy Bob at Mine Hill. 









Me, playing around at the local.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> View attachment 1080504
> 
> 
> I was in the right places, but no moose this time. All of my sightings have been about 30 miles due west from this ride.


Just an awesome picture!!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

commuting again......


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*sunflowers trail*

nice and short


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*sunflowers and bikes*

they like my Giant&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Winter touring was comfortable, riding at the edge of the desert ... although the Little Corellas there would appear to disagree.



















Warren


----------



## 2Canches (Feb 21, 2015)

next gen


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> View attachment 1080504
> 
> 
> I was in the right places, but no moose this time. All of my sightings have been about 30 miles due west from this ride.


Awesome shot ^
We are lucky to be here, don't ya think?


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Saw these two on the trail today. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Had a fun muddy mess of a ride this morning and the trails were empty









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Good 'N fat ride today!! :thumbsup:









Sent from my HTC Desire 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> commuting again......
> 
> View attachment 1080685


Wish my commute was like that!!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Coldwater Chunk. Screen grab from the GoPro.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Southern Rockies...*

Mountains + mountain bikes = sanity


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey...wait...I can't shift?? :thumbsup:









Sent from my HTC Desire 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Growing season...









Sent from my HTC Desire 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I love summer


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

*on the way from rinerhorn to sertig dorf, davos, switzerland.*

just fantastic ride yesterday...


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

The trail beckons...behind bars...*Absolutely love* the recent mountain shots from *Chuck80442, BCTJ, croboy & Jayem* !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: *BCTJ*- Where is the trail in that photo, where you are standing?









Sent from my HTC Desire 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

This was not bad on Sunday:


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

[QUOTE BCTJ- Where is the trail in that photo, where you are standing?[/QUOTE]

That is on the descent on the Big Water Trail in Millcreek Canyon, Utah. I was coming down from the Wasatch Crest trail, which I finally completed the last 4th of July after multiple attempts. -

I just re-read your post - you were asking where the trail is in the photo - it goes around to the left of all of that green you see.


----------



## 2ndChance (Sep 3, 2012)

An extra large fungus among us.....

IMG_1609.JPG


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks big H20 looks beautiful. Hope to get there someday!

Sent from my HTC Desire 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

San Pablo Bay on the back. Always a relaxing view.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Didn't get any shots while out on the trail, so here's a pre-ride shot of the new fork!


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Dogs were very interested in this blind along the trail....









Sent from my HTC Desire 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

volksbike said:


> Dogs were very interested in this blind along the trail....
> 
> View attachment 1081969
> 
> ...


Around here that will get you a fine...

No hunting on right of ways...

Dangerous use of a firearm....


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Austria

Riding above the Montafon Valley w/my buddy.


----------



## 2Canches (Feb 21, 2015)

mounted my GoPro on my new axle that fits my chariot stroller.


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

It been in the mid 50's here in southern Germany this week - great commuting weather


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

andersonsmog said:


> View attachment 1082137


Tahoe?


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

Blammo:







Photo Courtesy of Conor Barry, Park City


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

First ride today on my new 2017 Trek Remedy 8 and I'm in love!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Winter sunset


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Grippy little suckers... these Plus tires be! #likearatupadrainpipe


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

BLAS: Bike leaning against stump...


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

The new trails here are a work of art


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Perfect morning.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovely evening


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

The things you find in the desert ......


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Like sleepy hollow









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

RobD22 said:


> Like sleepy hollow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

@LeloKera 

Thanks. It's a beautiful woods to ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Back at the campsite with my rental (dodgey brakes and 5 gears that are all the same), 32kms around Prague (Czech Republic) today


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Weekends don't suck


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Sunset over Seymour...









Sent from my HTC Desire 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Weekends don't suck
> 
> View attachment 1082639


That's a great shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> The scum who litter in the desert ......


Yeah, fixed that for you.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Back to the Howell Mountain Trails. The vineyard near the trailhead.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

In one giant playground


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

RobD22 said:


> That's a great shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get used to those, he has some amazing pics!


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

MTBNate said:


>


This looks good !! Cheers MTBNate!

Sent from my HTC Desire 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Summer is passing too quickly.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just going to leave this here.


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

singletrackmack said:


> Tahoe?


yes sir!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Just going to leave this here.
> 
> View attachment 1083210


I jumped across the room when this came up. Glad I live up north where only the bears get this big!!!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

^nightmares tonight, thanks, I didn't want to sleep anyway 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

It's that good type of feeling....


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Dardanelles Lake*

*Dardanelles Lake*


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Beautiful Napa valley in the distance.


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Release me...









Sent from my HTC Desire 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

IMG_20160721_210031 by Nate, on Flickr

Grand opening of a new-to-bikes trail.

It's not a great trail, honestly. A combination of old fire road and wide (lightly used) horse trail. But what it does for our trail network is what is great about it. It provides a connection between a more heavily maintained, higher traffic, highly rated trail network and a new trail network under construction with gnarlier backcountry trails. Plus, the implications of it are HUGE. To gain access to this trail for mtb uses, we got mtb use written into a state nature preserve designation on short notice. And, we gained access to a short segment of trail that has ALWAYS been horse-only trail.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Good for you all Harold. Things are moving in the right direction.:thumbsup:


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Really nice but hard ride with my brother... Doesn't get any better than this... Fat is fun!


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

The view from part of the Brook Overlook trail in Sprague Brook Park today.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Early morning light.


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Getting comfortable on my 2017 Trek Remedy 8









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

New shoes(tires)


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Wheely good ride


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

High country goodness in Santa Fe (11,000')


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Simplicity is good, 1 speed, no squish.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

big_slacker said:


> Simplicity is good, 1 speed, no squish.


I hear ya!!! Like a big BMX! I have all but the single speed on my Krampus...may go to SS in a few months


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Pure Michigan
Pure Krampus


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Mt. Laguna, So Cal, Gato Ravine*

Mt. Laguna, So. Cal. Gato Ravine. This trail has some great technical features, and just fun to ride!!!


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Northeast Kingdom Vermont









Sent from my HTC Desire 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Yesterday a friend sent me this photo from ABQ's west mesa...Amazing! She said it was not photoshop'ed.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

beastmaster said:


> Yesterday a friend sent me this photo from ABQ's west mesa...Amazing! She said it was not photoshop'ed.
> 
> View attachment 1084208


Truly an amazing shot.


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Good times.....Thompson Dam, Thompson, CT.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Mostly just a paved bike path, but cool to ride in ocean breeze.


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Burke Mountain Vermont

Sent from my HTC Desire 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Granite slabs


----------



## cellery (Jul 24, 2015)

Glad I didn't hit snooze this morning... @ McDowell Mtn. Park, AZ


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

cellery said:


> Glad I didn't hit snooze this morning... @ McDowell Mtn. Park, AZ


Love Arizona! Mostly all desert, long epic rides I emagine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

It was a good day......


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

morning commute


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Surveyor's Ridge, near Mt. Hood, OR


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Top of the climb with a fun descent to follow


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Got in a quick ride after work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmeb (Jun 4, 2014)

Walking 5mi/2200ft of downhill out of the woods last night because of poor QC on my new bikes 2nd ride--unexpected adventure.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Perfect day with my bro...


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Alpine Lake Bliss


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

BCTJ said:


> Alpine Lake Bliss


Absolutely breathtaking, where is this? co?


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Deschutes River Trail


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Lake Willoughby NEK Vermont









Sent from my HTC Desire 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

On the way to the Maah-Daah-Hey!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

AndSoItIs said:


> Absolutely breathtaking, where is this? co?


Glad you like the photos. This is Desolation Lake - on the Wasatch Crest Trail in Utah. A must ride if you ever visit Park City.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

A century this morning.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*alpine trail*

see on Ahrntal


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Aurina valley , South Tyrol , Italy*

to Klausberg from Luttach


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Got in a 2 hr session my by self in the morning, then another 3 hr group ride in the afternoon... What a day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Aspen patrol.


----------



## squish (Jan 17, 2004)

Indeed!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Nothing like the breeze on the shores of the SF bay.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

There's a city down there under all that smoke.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

When it's 90 degrees even at 8,200 feet, an ice cave is the best way to cool off!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Breaking the rules, because the ride was that awesome: Grandview Point is well-named.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Post Canyon, Hood River, OR


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*On the Lake Lucern*


Furggelen on Lake Lucern

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> A century this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this shot! That goes for all of the most recent mountains, sky, lake and trail photos!!!


----------



## johnj2803 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm almost 100 degree Fahrenheit weather.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 edge


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Oops - I meant to post in the animals encounter thread!


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

how do you embed?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

...Mark... said:


> how do you embed?


Click on the video icon in advanced mode and then copy/paste the url.


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Pins+ shins= tie died shirt.

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

61 riders, local Monday night ride.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> Click on the video icon in advanced mode and then copy/paste the url.


I did. Ohh well.


----------



## McKenzie (Sep 1, 2015)

Got out to do some laps at the local pump track yesterday!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Just a little ride when camping


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Good intro to bikepacking: 3 days, 205 miles, 20,000' of climbing, 25 lbs of gear and water on bike.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Good intro to bikepacking: 3 days, 205 miles, 20,000' of climbing, 25 lbs of gear and water on bike.
> View attachment 1085654


That's awesome, were you on your own? I used to backpack a bit I can just imagine how much more fun it would be on a bike.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Didn't this thread used to be 560+ pages?

Oh, and here's a pic from this weekend


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Timberline to Rhododendron, Mt. Hood, OR.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jcd46 said:


> That's awesome, were you on your own? I used to backpack a bit I can just imagine how much more fun it would be on a bike.


This trip was with 50 other folks, though I rarely saw anyone else during the day. I rode solo 95% of the time, but we camped together. We were spoiled with dinner and breakfast provided, too.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> This trip was with 50 other folks, though I rarely saw anyone else during the day. I rode solo 95% of the time, but we camped together. We were spoiled with dinner and breakfast provided, too.
> 
> View attachment 1085801


Sounds like the perfect scenario. :thumbsup:


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Aww Yeah... After being down for a few weeks with more back issues, finally some sweet singletrack!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

A.Christopher said:


> Aww Yeah... After being down for a few weeks with more back issues, finally some sweet singletrack!


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice Heat...Nothing like climbing in the sand! Munson Trail, Tallahassee FL


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

From my trip to Copper Harbor a week or so ago...that was fun!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Good intro to bikepacking: 3 days, 205 miles, 20,000' of climbing, 25 lbs of gear and water on bike.
> View attachment 1085654


Nice!
The old Moots clicks another 205 miles.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

SteveF said:


> From my trip to Copper Harbor a week or so ago...that was fun!


I love Copper Harbor! Used to go there ll the time when my ex used to do a trail run they had up there...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

commuting.......


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Ready to drop on anguish hill.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Just enjoying the ride... :thumbsup:


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Ride fast; storm a comin' ...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

29er4ever said:


> Ride fast; storm a comin' ...
> View attachment 1086375


Dayem....the weather nerd in me is so geeking out right now


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

There was a lot of blood.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

On a trip with the missus and son


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

had to jump a fence to get here.
The fog was my cover.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

ER, ICU, standard hospital room, and it's good to be home.


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

First ride on new bike some timE ago...


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

Been riding since than...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Braaping down Tombstone, Mystic Hill﻿ MTB Park, Bright Australia


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Don't cross the road on Targa day


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

morganfletcher said:


> View attachment 1045335


WHERE is that??


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

scoobiemario said:


> WHERE is that??


About 20,000 ft from where it should be


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

*Ba boom tish*


thats a good one though


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Altitude attitude adjustment. 10,300' or 3125m


----------



## johnj2803 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just another ride with the family!










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 edge


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Just like Noah and the olive leaf signalling the end of the floods...This bad boy checking out my ear today, on the defence of his territory signals the start of Spring, bout time too, had enough of winter already. (A bit whiny as we only get about 2 months of dodgy weather in Australia)


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> Just like Noah and the olive leave signalling the end of the floods...This bad boy checking out my ear today, on the defence of his territory signals the start of Spring, bout time too, had enough of winter already. (A bit whiny as we only get about 2 months of dodgy weather in Australia)


speak for your self! summer is usually only 2-3 months down here


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

theMISSIONARY said:


> speak for your self! summer is usually only 2-3 months down here


Mate, I'm originally from N Ireland, summer consisted of 2-3 days there... one of the main reasons I moved here nearly 15yrs ago.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Topping off a night time Metric with a stop for pizza.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> Mate, I'm originally from N Ireland, summer consisted of 2-3 days there... one of the main reasons I moved here nearly 15yrs ago.


well Tassy gets snow even in Summer so its four seasons in day every day


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Riding up up into the clouds.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I love the places I can ride from home.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Slashed rear tire sidewall 5 miles into Ore 2 Shore, finished the remaining 42 with it like this:










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## king06 (Aug 13, 2016)

Longest ride to date


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Celebrating 49th birthday


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

Congrats! Nice way to celebrate.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> Just like Noah and the olive leaf signalling the end of the floods...This bad boy checking out my ear today, on the defence of his territory signals the start of Spring, bout time too, had enough of winter already. (A bit whiny as we only get about 2 months of dodgy weather in Australia)


Killer shot, well done 

Geez l dont miss those bastards at all, damn Magpies got me many times.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

My exact thoughts after a bird flew overhead and landed on a nearby branch were, "Holy ****! An owl!" :thumbsup:


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

End of day flow therapy


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ozzybmx said:


> Just like Noah and the olive leaf signalling the end of the floods...This bad boy checking out my ear today, on the defence of his territory signals the start of Spring, bout time too, had enough of winter already. (A bit whiny as we only get about 2 months of dodgy weather in Australia)





MCHB said:


> My exact thoughts after a bird flew overhead and landed on a nearby branch were, "Holy ****! An owl!" :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1088128


LOL
Awesome shots guys. We've got a bird thread that's always looking for new entry's.

https://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/bird-thread-873619.html?highlight=Bird+thread


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Sunrise breakfast ride with my wife.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> Sunrise breakfast ride with my wife.
> 
> View attachment 1088422


I love Fort Collins. So much awesome.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Rode a new jump/flow trail that made for a super fun change from the usual rock filled tech trails I usually ride, totally worth the risk.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

IPunchCholla said:


> Rode a new jump/flow trail that made for a super fun change from the usual rock filled tech trails I usually ride, totally worth the risk.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


One of my local trails has had that posted for about a year. I ride right by waving at any critter I see being careful not to get too up close and personal.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> One of my local trails has had that posted for about a year. I ride right by waving at any critter I see being careful not to get too up close and personal.


Yeah, I don't worry about, I just don't cuddle with the bunnies I see. One of my colleagues caught it though. It almost killed her. She lost all her fingers and toes.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

IPunchCholla said:


> Yeah, I don't worry about, I just don't cuddle with the bunnies I see. One of my colleagues caught it though. It almost killed her. She lost all her fingers and toes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Seriously! How did she catch it?


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Seriously! How did she catch it?


They're not sure, but most likey from a flea picked up while walking her dogs in the mountains here.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Enjoyed my day off!


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

007 said:


> En route to the trails, the light was hitting the range just right . . .
> 
> View attachment 945537


I miss my WRX....


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Getting out early to beat the heat.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Kids training last night, l knew it would be risky, but figured we try anyway, riding up steps 

One kid was a little too enthusiastic, flatted both front & back


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

29er4ever said:


> Getting out early to beat the heat.


Awesome photo!


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Celebrating 49th birthday


Has Bright got signposts now? That'd be great, I get very lost there!


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Went to buy a new cable, ended up on a Bronson demo bike










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Cool sky tonight!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

IPunchCholla said:


> They're not sure, but most likey from a flea picked up while walking her dogs in the mountains here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Wow, that's some scary stuff.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

A.Christopher said:


> Enjoyed my day off!


I love that blue bike. Looks awesome.


----------



## Liz Man (Mar 16, 2007)

Here's some singletrack bliss along segment 25 of the Colorado Trail.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Gravel up to 11,800' (3600m) and pavement down under the full moon last night.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Gravel up to 11,800' (3600m) and pavement down under the full moon last night.
> 
> View attachment 1088812


Hmmm so you went up the Old Fall River Road and then back down Trail Ridge Road. I've been thinking about trying that. Quite the climb but the reward coming down would be worth it.

Looks like you've got the perfect bike for it.

So you didn't run in to any bear elk or moose going up the gravel at night?


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Stellar morning ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Hmmm so you went up the Old Fall River Road and then back down Trail Ridge Road. I've been thinking about trying that. Quite the climb but the reward coming down would be worth it.
> 
> Looks like you've got the perfect bike for it.
> 
> So you didn't run in to any bear elk or moose going up the gravel at night?


Yes, up Fall River and down Trail Ridge. This is my 5th annual lap under a full moon, and I have done it once in the day time.

No wild life encounters last night, but almost ran into a large herd of elk last year near the top of the descent, and then a huge bull elk near timberline.

Bike is perfect. 20 year old 26'er with cross tires and wheels. 700x32 Small Block Eights at 55 psi were great for the hero dirt climb and super fast on the paved descent.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

First lunch date.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

The kingdom of dust...


----------



## johnj2803 (Apr 30, 2011)

Somewhere in South Florida

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 edge


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Beautiful full moon on a clear and mild winters night, first ride on a new trail we've just rebuilt after it was logged, such a good feeling!


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)

Moonset to Sunrise


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

woods buggy


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*special effects*

https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/smilies/mad2.gif


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Fatbike paradise. Iles-de-la Madeleine.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Homebrew welded steel H-bar works good and according to the scale in the kitchen, only weighs 3lbs 4oz lol!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Yes, up Fall River and down Trail Ridge. This is my 5th annual lap under a full moon, and I have done it once in the day time.
> 
> No wild life encounters last night, but almost ran into a large herd of elk last year near the top of the descent, and then a huge bull elk near timberline.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

One of those days... but I did enjoy my walk out though.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Interesting early morning colors


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

"The Jambulance" (6 speakers, 450 watts of sound and about 600 LED's) light the way as 80 riders hit the streets of Springfield MO to raise money for The Discovery Center.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

A.Christopher said:


> One of those days... but I did enjoy my walk out though.


Quick links are cheap insurance!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Sunday ride through flowery meadows in the Zuni Mountains...


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

So Cal sucks lately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

*Quick rest before last climb...*

and then 7 miles of mostly DH singletrack!


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

So, after I looked at the stick instead of looking at the path around the stick, I flopped into this ditch. This is how my bike was sitting when I disengaged myself.








Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

first CX ride...... bummmpy! 😊


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I took the high road today.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Holy Fak, boys! It's a faqin Samsquanch! O_O


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> I took the high road today.
> 
> View attachment 1089837


Awesome shot, where is that?


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

lovemonkey said:


> So, after I looked at the stick instead of looking at the path around the stick, I flopped into this ditch. This is how my bike was sitting when I disengaged myself.
> View attachment 1089785
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


Stick that landing! :thumbsup:


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Trees strangling the sun.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Awesome shot, where is that?


Halfway between Nederland and Winter Park on the old Rollins / Corona Pass rail line.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> Halfway between Nederland and Winter Park on the old Rollins / Corona Pass rail line.
> 
> View attachment 1089985


I need to have you drag me around FoCo next summer. Wow.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Halfway between Nederland and Winter Park on the old Rollins / Corona Pass rail line.


Man, I gotta get out more.


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Relaxing.....


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Sending it off the trail gap jump

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Solo night mission.


----------



## JaredCrockett (Aug 26, 2016)

*Heil Ranch*

Got there just as the rain stopped: Heaven!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Friday training?

The kids had something else in mind


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Dumyat, Ochil hills, overlooking Stirlingshire and yes, I fell off several times on the way down.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Mr Pig said:


> Dumyat, Ochil hills, overlooking Stirlingshire and yes, I fell off several times on the way down.
> 
> View attachment 1090480


Wow! Nice view!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Terranaut said:


> Wow! Nice view!


It's not that high, just a hill, and you could have seen much further without that mist. It looks higher because the area around Stirling is very flat.

The decent down this hill is one of the best I've ever done. Rocky, steep and tricky, for me anyway. I really should buy pads, my knee is quite sore ;0)

To the right, Stirling. The Wallace Monument in the centre of the picture and the yellowish square just above it to the left is Stirling castle.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Temps cooling down finally!


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

getting flats in the Meehan range is becoming a habit


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Racing bikes. Downtown Hobart.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

6 Hours of Dark Mountain


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

KiwiJohn said:


> Racing bikes. Downtown Hobart.


I have to ask what is the 3rd guy riding?


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

jcd46 said:


> I have to ask what is the 3rd guy riding?


Cargo bike.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

clearing my mind on the first clear day in san francisco for weeks...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Quick braaap ahead of the approaching storm front


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> Halfway between Nederland and Winter Park on the old Rollins / Corona Pass rail line.
> 
> View attachment 1089985


May head up that way in a few weeks. Hopefully the weather will hold as I have an offer to shuttle me to Winter Park so I can ride up and over and then be picked up on the Nederland side. That should make for an epic day...


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Quick braaap ahead of the approaching storm front
> 
> View attachment 1090999


Very cool shot. But I seriously think you spend more time setting your "scene" than you do actually riding!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

TheNormsk said:


> Very cool shot. But I seriously think you spend more time setting your "scene" than you do actually riding!


Haha nah can't be messing with the flow just for a pic. I usually attach the Gopro, set it to fire continuously and ride. Out of the many pics it takes sometimes there's an OK one, often not.

I enjoy making pics though for sure, and sometimes have an idea for a pic before heading off. Like this one - thought a right hand berm could work OK with the camera mounted on the right front fork so did that and went for a ride.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Caught a nice sunset on last night's ride.


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)

^^^ Caught a nice sunrise too!


----------



## Gravityaholic (Aug 15, 2014)

15 minutes from home


----------



## JaredCrockett (Aug 26, 2016)

Rough and tumble Crosier Mountain!


----------



## Boom King (Jun 5, 2016)

You Yangs trails in great nic...


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

The North Pacific fog.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

JaredCrockett said:


> Rough and tumble Crosier Mountain!
> 
> View attachment 1091281


Alright so I drive by that trailhead often. Since the big flood a few years ago there's not much of an area to park. There's two trail heads I've seen which one is the best to start from?


----------



## NSM (Dec 12, 2014)

'Twas a wee bit rainy today...


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

A decent concession after weather drove me off my first choice of trail.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Interesting morning clouds.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

there was a little laughing....


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

BCTJ said:


> Interesting morning clouds.
> 
> View attachment 1091664


Nice! How much climbing was involved for that shot?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Getting technical on today's lunch time spin

Flying Dog by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

cmg71 said:


> there was a little laughing....


Last Saturday I went over the bars in front of a bunch of hikers. As I gathered myself up I said to them: "If you want to get your cameras out I'll do it again."


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> Nice! How much climbing was involved for that shot?


It was actually a few hundred feet down the hill from where we live. Our house is at about 6,000 feet, just across from these mountain ranges. :thumbsup:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Fall is coming.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Is gonna rain.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Bike packer hucking.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Got right out the back today, a little overgrown but still good fun!


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Fathers day ride.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Reminiscing of when I was "rad"


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Lunch break, Freiburg Germany
13 Kids MTB trainers away for the weekend


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Reminiscing of when I was "rad"


That's rad!

This whole page is rad! Nice shots, fellas! :thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Above mid-pack finish for a middle aged guy in a foggy 50 miler.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> Above mid-pack finish for a middle aged guy in a foggy 50 miler.
> View attachment 1092169


Congrats!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Labor day morning ride


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Lake Michigan sunset ride.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy Labor Day All


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Top of Bull Mountain climb:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Drizzle and fog = 50 miles of hero dirt and 1 dirty bike.


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Lake McConaughy Nebraska riding last weekend.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I changed the background on my computer screen today to this picture, hopefully it will inspire me to shut it off.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Checked out a ransacked pump house ruin on a ride today.


----------



## JaredCrockett (Aug 26, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Alright so I drive by that trailhead often. Since the big flood a few years ago there's not much of an area to park. There's two trail heads I've seen which one is the best to start from?


Sorry I'm so late to reply! Actually three trailheads: Garden Gate (near Drake), Rainbow (Gravel Pit Trailhead, just east of Glen Haven) and Glen Haven (used to be behind horse stables but I don't see any horse stables any more). For my vote, definitely start from Glen Haven! I mapped my preferred route on mtbproject.com although the admins haven't approved it yet, I think you can still see it on the website (not the app). Enjoy!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

JaredCrockett said:


> Sorry I'm so late to reply! Actually three trailheads: Garden Gate (near Drake), Rainbow (Gravel Pit Trailhead, just east of Glen Haven) and Glen Haven (used to be behind horse stables but I don't see any horse stables any more). For my vote, definitely start from Glen Haven! I mapped my preferred route on mtbproject.com although the admins haven't approved it yet, I think you can still see it on the website (not the app). Enjoy!


Thanks, since I asked that question I drove that route a couple of days ago. I realized there are 3 trailheads. I stopped and chatted with an old biker at the gravel pit, middle trailhead. He seemed to think the trailhead furthest east is the one to start from. I'll check out your route on the website.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Mt Beauty, a little slice of aussie MTB heaven


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Looking forward to some long rides when the autumn colors are the most vibrant.


----------



## gimmefuel (Jun 23, 2016)

That's beautiful there Hippie!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ride preparation


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Fire in the sky; the birthing of another sunset!








About 15 minutes later and a bit farther up the trail...


----------



## 2ndChance (Sep 3, 2012)

Over the hedge.....


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

This cloud looks kind of like a floating cotton ball.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

20160912_144804 by Nate, on Flickr

Brand new techy singletrack. Getting close to finishing a new advanced loop at the local trail system.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Short ride testing out the new vest because hunting season is coming, and although she doesn't look like a bear, moose, or deer to me I'd rather not take any chances.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

tranquility


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Sunset ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

on my way to work this morning


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cmg71 said:


> on my way to work this morning
> 
> View attachment 1094385


Hard to tell in that photo, but do you ride trails to work?

If so, mark me down as jealous.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Hard to tell in that photo, but do you ride trails to work?
> 
> If so, mark me down as jealous.


Yes l do , 
but that photo was taken from a road, l was actually on the roadie yesterday (but dont tell anyone)


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Morning ride at Hillman State Park in western Pa


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

Pump it!!


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Afternoon glass off. NW Aust.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Spent an hour in the hills behind my house on my new bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*I' m happy with an hour and half after work*

short trail near the city


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

10 miles of climbing - worth it.


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

Laterite and recent precipitation = instant fatbike. And yeah, push came to shove (wheels stopped turning)


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

We got wrapped up in the trail building and had to race the sun off the mountain.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Getting some miles in while on vacation.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Jumped in line with these guys for a few minutes on the commute this morning, #97 Kevin Naser on his Nebraska 1916 Indian.

Cannonball Coast to Coast


----------



## axcxnj (Jun 23, 2008)

Zermatt flow


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

Trying to beat the heat of the day.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Perfect end to day one of camping trip. Let's see what today brings.









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Any day not at work is a great day!! :thumbsup::drumroll::band:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

tigris99 said:


> Perfect end to day one of camping trip. Let's see what today brings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

A view of Red Rock Canyon from Hurl.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*some mud*

but fun


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

The view...


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Enlightenment


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

At my favorite spot. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

The Yetti said:


> The view...
> View attachment 1095010


Palmer Park?!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

The Yetti said:


> The view...
> View attachment 1095010


Looks like ya rode the wheels off of it.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Volunteering with a local ministry that fixes bikes for the children of poor families.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Palmer Park?!
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Yup.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

The Yetti said:


> Yup.


OK be stopping through there and will be checking out Oil Well Flats the morning of the 5th if you're interested.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

Not exactly my LAST ride, but here's some fun in the humidity from earlier in the summer at West Branch SP, Ohio.










Steve Z


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

swampboy62 said:


> Not exactly my LAST ride, but here's some fun in the humidity from earlier in the summer at West Branch SP, Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man, i know those kind of woods...and that humidity, which I am definitely done with...


----------



## K.O. (Aug 28, 2016)

jeffw-13 said:


> volunteering with a local ministry that fixes bikes for the children of poor families.


good man!


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

First ride since I broke 7 ribs riding 7 1/2 weeks ago and while I may have been slow and cautious, it felt great to have the wind in my face and smell fall in the air.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

It was a good ride



















Sorry for the double pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

Last big race of the season: 100km, 1920m of ascent, 9 hours (I'm slow). First feeding area right across the valley.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

First long ride after nearly 14 weeks off from 2 separate accidents resulting in broken ribs and it felt good.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

It's beginning to look a bit like Fall.


----------



## Navarre (Sep 28, 2016)

Delete


----------



## Navarre (Sep 28, 2016)

rogerfromco said:


> First ride since I broke 7 ribs riding 7 1/2 weeks ago and while I may have been slow and cautious, it felt great to have the wind in my face and smell fall in the air.


I know that feeling! I broke a couple of ribs in July so I'm just back on the bike as well.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

The mountains in Santa Fe are turning yellow, fall is here!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Between a strained LCL and vacation took a few weeks off. Broke my hiatus with a nice 20 mile ride.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*today on XTC*

forever Giant


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Only the shadow knows...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rogerfromco said:


> Only the shadow knows...


That you have bar ends?


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That you have bar ends?


...that Ergon grips rock.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Anthem beat Epic on uphill*


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Had a lot of fun at McKayos, Australia's own mini Mega Avalalanche!﻿


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rogerfromco said:


> ...that Ergon grips rock.


Ahh now I see it. The shadow looked like bar ends, sorry.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Ahh now I see it. The shadow looked like bar ends, sorry.


It can be both bar ends and Ergon. It is on my bikes.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> It can be both bar ends and Ergon. It is on my bikes.
> 
> View attachment 1097035


Yep they act as a bar end.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

At least I got out for a ride...

Ouch! by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Fall foliage is almost here!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Last day that my favorite trail is open because of hunting season (then it's gonna be winter time!). So I just had to be there...


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Sunset into night ride, Two Rivers Bike Park.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

LewisQC said:


> Last day that my favorite trail is open because of hunting season (then it's gonna be winter time!). So I just had to be there...
> 
> View attachment 1097140
> 
> ...


They close the trail for hunting season?
That's pretty lame for such a nice looking spot

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## maximoff (May 22, 2013)

Fall has come to Poland but this year it is hot and sunny


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Great fall colors ride in Fraser, CO today.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

This has to be one of my fav threads great pics everyone.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Terranaut said:


> They close the trail for hunting season?
> That's pretty lame for such a nice looking spot
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Yep and it's dry enough to ride at the end of may... So every ride is precious! There's some other trail around open until end of october. Sample:


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Another Ghost Bike Ride, RIP Jeff Pots.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

LewisQC said:


> Yep and it's dry enough to ride at the end of may... So every ride is precious! There's some other trail around open until end of october. Sample:
> 
> View attachment 1097285


Who closes these trails?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

I had a beer instead....










Near Lake Garda, Italy


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*mountain biking and weightlifting*

extreme sports


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

bsieb said:


> Who closes these trails?


This trail system is located 1h drive from Quebec City. It's a non-profit organization that's building and maintaining trail on private land. When temperature drops below freezing level during the night, trails are degrading really fast. So by the end of october, all trail systems around here (not only the one in my picture) are closing until there's enough snow to fat bike! It's not unique to my area, it's the same for example in Kingdom Trail...

The portion of trail that closes sooner is located in a ZEC (don't know the equivalent in english) but it's a area for hunting and fishing. They're kind enough to let trails be build on there land but I think for security reasons we loose a month of riding in october...


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

LewisQC said:


> This trail system is located 1h drive from Quebec City. It's a non-profit organization that's building and maintaining trail on private land. When temperature drops below freezing level during the night, trails are degrading really fast. So by the end of october, all trail systems around here (not only the one in my picture) are closing until there's enough snow to fat bike! It's not unique to my area, it's the same for example in Kingdom Trail...
> 
> The portion of trail that closes sooner is located in a ZEC (don't know the equivalent in english) but it's a area for hunting and fishing. They're kind enough to let trails be build on there land but I think for security reasons we loose a month of riding in october...


Makes nore sense now. I didn't realize it was private land. How nice of the owner to allow trail access the rest of the time!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Rode Tahoe on a sunny morning on a SC Blur LTc


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Rode a trail by this burnt out cave. There's a tent in there and some cast iron skillets against the wall. I left, quickly. :eekster:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ Where is that?


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

Bail_Monkey said:


> Rode Tahoe on a sunny morning on a SC Blur LTc
> 
> View attachment 1097476


flume?


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

007 said:


> ^^^ Where is that?


The Burbs. Towards the southern end of the loop, behind where they are building that new subdivision at the west end of Cheyenne.


----------



## deejayspinz (Apr 10, 2008)

Feel the burn...


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

TRT trail heading down to the flume trail. Shuttled from Tahoe Meadows near Mt Rose.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Rode a trail by this burnt out cave. There's a tent in there and some cast iron skillets against the wall. I left, quickly. :eekster:


I don't blame you. A sudden, holy sh!t moment I presume.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Tuscany, ltaly
its been a year, so glad yo be back on the beach


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

*Gold in them hills*

While CO is getting all the high-altitude attention, we're pedaling alone on our sweet, 10k+ singletrack through the aspens, with that great NM solitude.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Thanks K, looks delicious!


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

bsieb said:


> ^Thanks K, looks delicious!


Brutally good conditions on South Boundary right now. Possibly the best ride of my life (right people, right bikes, right day, etc).


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

just a beautiful ride...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*gorgeous view from this point*

San Luca Church


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sweet Spring braaap after a bunch of cold, rainy days


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Oil Well Flats, Canon City, CO!!










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Oil Well Flats, Canon City, CO!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love those trails! Only got to ride them once and had a blast. I'll never roll through Canon City without my bike again.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

watermonkey said:


> I love those trails! Only got to ride them once and had a blast. I'll never roll through Canon City without my bike again.


And keep your eyes peeled for escaped convicts from the nearby prison.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Historic...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Tuscany, ltaly


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## McKenzie (Sep 1, 2015)

Great ride this morning in Colorado!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Hartman Rocks?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## McKenzie (Sep 1, 2015)

Nope, was in Gunnison two weeks ago though. This is at Buffalo Creek.


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

New Bike Day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Sandy


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

McKenzie said:


> Nope, was in Gunnison two weeks ago though. This is at Buffalo Creek.


Nice!

Oil Well Flats in Canon City is crazy good. They're working on busting out a full MTB destination city like Fruita.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## McKenzie (Sep 1, 2015)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Nice!
> 
> Oil Well Flats in Canon City is crazy good. They're working on busting out a full MTB destination city like Fruita.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Yeah I've ridden down there a few times it's an awesome trail system!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BLUgeqhB3FE/

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## twowheelcossack (Aug 19, 2016)

Discovered a new trail after living in the area since the late 70's. Palos Verdes Estates, CA.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Got back from riding and took my little man for a spin on the road. He made it 2 miles, only did 5.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Favorite riding photo ever, Captain Ahab, Moab










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> View attachment 1098714
> 
> Great ride this morning in Colorado!


Blackjack!


----------



## McKenzie (Sep 1, 2015)

TheNormsk said:


> Blackjack!


Yeah! Love riding that ridge line!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Last beach ride for a year


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> Last beach ride for a year
> 
> View attachment 1099326


time to get that thing on snow?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Yep, but itll be a couple of months l think before we get snow


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't think we are getting snow at all this year...at least from what all of the forecasts have said. Another rainy, muggy "winter" here in Central Ohio...ugh. I will heading to Michigan more this year it looks like...


----------



## no one in particular (Jan 30, 2004)

At Elizabeth Furnace, the trail gets relatively smooth for a bit:


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

The church and the school on the island of Luing.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Top of Bull Mountain climb:
> 
> View attachment 1092415



View attachment 1092415









This picture gives me the warm fuzzies-there but the grace of God go I.


----------



## keiracon (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice spot - my younger sister used to teach there


----------



## keiracon (Apr 21, 2016)

Luing - first post on here oops


keiracon said:


> Nice spot - my younger sister used to teach there


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

At times not the most SS conducive ride at least for first time on the trail, but the views more than made up for it.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

keiracon said:


> Nice spot - my younger sister used to teach there


Cool. My wife went to that church on Sunday. I went cycling, bad pig ;0)


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Mr Pig said:


> Cool. My wife went to that church on Sunday. I went cycling, bad pig ;0)


Went to the "MTB of the Deep Ravine" church Tues night...


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Getting high


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Leafy!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*this morning little warmin for october*

long climb under the sun


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice autumn gravel grinder in Western PA


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

On the road connector between two trail systems yesterday afternoon.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Primary purpose of last ride, to watch the storm move in. Bomb it down as the rain starts to fall. Perfect.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

probably shouldve changed this a while ago......


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Short and colorful.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

She loves me.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Using thread starter excuse to post two.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Passo del Corno*


Bedrettotal: Passo del Corno

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Passover del Corno looks lovely!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

They can even sting you while dead.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Midgemagnet said:


>


It looks like a Barrel Jellyfish. They are found in UK waters.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Fresh snow, fresh tracks! Awesome Spring arvo goofing around on the Bogong High Plains


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Rolling through the AZ desert hills...


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

Fall in Michigan

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Thunder Mtn goodness


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

Fall; leaves fall on the trail so I slip on them and fall on to said trail.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Zoo1424 said:


> Fall in Michigan
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


that is definitely a trail in heaven!!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Fresh snow, fresh tracks! Awesome Spring arvo goofing around on the Bogong High Plains
> 
> View attachment 1100776


and this - in my world - would be the heaven at the end pf the fall trail in MI!!!!


----------



## jc.dempsey (Aug 11, 2016)

Found what looks like a rectangular pond, probably provided the dirt for the highway system back in the day.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Good for the soul...9 miles of empty singletrack on a beautiful Fall day

Mt Herman by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Fresh snow, fresh tracks! Awesome Spring arvo goofing around on the Bogong High Plains
> 
> View attachment 1100776


The snow will be coming our way very soon! Its kind of fun to watch your photos because you are in the opposite of our seasons.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jc.dempsey said:


> Found what looks like a rectangular pond, probably provided the dirt for the highway system back in the day.


A man made reservoir perhaps.


----------



## jc.dempsey (Aug 11, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> A man made reservoir perhaps.


I did my research, and it was indeed used to source dirt for the roadbed of I-91 and route 3 back in the 60s.


----------



## Tannerjay (Oct 21, 2016)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BLmn8KNF21N/
Riding down the ridge on top of a volcano in Bali, Indonesia.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Short light of the day*

and long shadows


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Leaves they are a changin on the GA Pinhoti


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jc.dempsey said:


> I did my research, and it was indeed used to source dirt for the roadbed of I-91 and route 3 back in the 60s.


Good call initially, Sir.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

sXeXBMXer said:


> and this - in my world - would be the heaven at the end pf the fall trail in MI!!!!





BCTJ said:


> The snow will be coming our way very soon! Its kind of fun to watch your photos because you are in the opposite of our seasons.


thanks I agree, fun to see folk riding in opposite seasons!

Our Summer riding season opens in 4 weeks. The way it's looking we might be shoveling snow here and there!


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Late ejection*


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Fairbanks007 said:


> View attachment 1101327


Tuck and roll and breathe through it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Tuck and roll and breathe through it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What!!!!!!
grab the bars and ride it through


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*some people are strange*

:eekster:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

CRACK!!!!!!









damn carbon, at least Alu bends 😀


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Threading the needle


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Did not sent it, haha.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

#rescuebike.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hollyw00d said:


> Threading the needle


Are you guys up your way afraid of a little water crossing?


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Are you guys up your way afraid of a little water crossing?


It's cold water!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Maybe it's just me, but an elevated skinny with a rocky approach seems way more difficult than a water crossing.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Maybe it's just me, but an elevated skinny with a rocky approach seems way more difficult than a water crossing.


It was more fun to me. The other side of it was a big enough drop you needed to manual off of it


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Maybe it's just me, but an elevated skinny with a rocky approach seems way more difficult than a water crossing.


THAT'S a skinny? Looks at least a foot wide!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Fairbanks007 said:


> THAT'S a skinny? Looks at least a foot wide!


So you didn't get the point, that's all ya had to say.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Peaceful










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Adula Tour*


Passo di Piotta - Tour Adula

m10b
50 Mountainbike Touren Schweiz *Trail.ch* Tessin Zentralschweiz Graubünden Wallis Alpen Biketouren


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Saturday Sunset Selfie


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

That was wacky, but came out easy, no damage


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

Well earned after ride goodies!!

[URL=https://s247.photobucket.com/user/mostasz/media/Bikes/IMG_1659_zpsbbtky0ux.jpg.html]


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Still wobbly from a previous fall.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> Saturday Sunset Selfie
> 
> View attachment 1101625


Sweet pic!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

still getting my ride on...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Travis Bickle said:


> Still wobbly from a previous fall.


If I fall off once, I usually fall off again so no way I would've been on the log.

Actually, I wouldn't ride that on a good day.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Now that its colder outside, I find myself missing this weather.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice autumn ride in NE Ohio


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jeffw-13 said:


> Nice autumn ride in NE Ohio


ahh yes.. the advent of the best time to ride here in Ohio!!! Bring on the fall colors and then the snow (hopefully)...empty trails...peaceful riding...LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*an hour ago*

sunny and warm day perfect for ride afterwork


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Yesterday's ride on my new bike...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Fresh trails on Friday arvo


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

*into the woods*


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Fall foliage


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Fall in Italy*

Tonight change hour


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Twas a bit muddy, but a great afternoon for a ride nonetheless! 1x10 =


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Happy dog


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

its getting hot out there... and to think it snowed last week


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Benny shredding in style.

Where the hardtails fear to tread. 

Australian Single Speed champion 2016.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Riding with a dear friend on a beautiful day in Western Pa


----------



## 2ndChance (Sep 3, 2012)

2 favorites, bike and Western NC....


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Solo ride from the beach to the mountains...and back


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Triple Crown Challenge, Bentonville, AR









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

KiwiJohn said:


> Benny shredding in style.
> Where the hardtails fear to tread.
> Australian Single Speed champion 2016.


Those look to be some fantastic fun trails!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I think someone flipped this sign around . . .


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Comin' in hot!


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

scrublover said:


> Those look to be some fantastic fun trails!


That they are. Both trails were unofficial until recently, when the local city council made them official & tidied them up a little.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

007 said:


> Comin' in hot!
> 
> View attachment 1103027


Great shot..:thumbsup:


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ yes it is.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

sihltal, switzerland...great sunday ride...


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

croboy said:


> sihltal, switzerland...great sunday ride...
> 
> View attachment 1103343


I know exactly where that is.... I live on the other side of Albis from there. It's a great place to ride... especially in the fall. Nice shot.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

It was muddy! Awesome fun though!










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Magic day on the Bogong High Plains, scoping out trails for MTB opening weekend festival. #muchfun﻿


----------



## florencebiketours (Sep 16, 2014)

GEA BIKE TRAIL path, monte Gennaio, border between Tuscany and Emilia, Apennine National Park, Italy.









Inviato dal mio SM-G930F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bhamss (Dec 23, 2014)

Pic from ride at Allegrippis, Pa


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*what saddle's look*

another point of view


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Parco Corno alle Scale*



florencebiketours said:


> GEA BIKE TRAIL path, monte Gennaio, border between Tuscany and Emilia, Apennine National Park, Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parco del Corno alle Scale , la montagna di casa nostra !!!!!!!


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Atlas.....


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Perfect day to be out on the trails


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

007 said:


> Comin' in hot!
> 
> View attachment 1103027


Looks like Aerie. I was just there. I love hooking it up with Mescal.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

The Fainters trail, bucket list Aussie backcountry MTB ride


----------



## Bikebarian (Jun 12, 2011)

Turns out a 10 second delay is kind of short, I have like 3 different versions of this picture...


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

1st ride in 2 months.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

This morning


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

out n' back just in time for sunset...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*holy Giant Anthem*

Sunday morning shurely


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

On road, off road, single track, double track, basically wherever I dang well please.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Can rocks be happy?
Yes, I believe they can.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Chippertheripper said:


> On road, off road, single track, double track, basically wherever I dang well please.


About to head out across the water are we? ;0)

Think you'd need a fat bike for that.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Exploring someplace new:


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

New favorite trail snack, peanut butter quesadilla


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Today at 9700 ft amsl and no snow. Great for extending biking season, not so much for ski season.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Leaves are coming down

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

Got Launched, it hurt


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks to Rich at Mcghies for the tour of some Vegas (BlueMountain) trails.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

took the big camera and tripod out with the new light and a full moon.


----------



## florencebiketours (Sep 16, 2014)

Autumn in Tuscany.









Inviato dal mio SM-G930F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Not fast, not technical, simply the BEST!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Cicch95 said:


> Not fast, not technical, simply the BEST!
> 
> View attachment 1105335


...get those guys out now as young'ns and the fast and technical will hopefully come for all soon! My step son is getting more confident every time we ride....


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> ...get those guys out now as young'ns and the fast and technical will hopefully come for all soon! My step son is getting more confident every time we ride....


:thumbsup: That's the plan! My wife rides and also getting my oldest into it. I'll have my own riding group!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Cicch95 said:


> :thumbsup: That's the plan! My wife rides and also getting my oldest into it. I'll have my own riding group!


awesome!

My fiance was starting to ride, but she took one of the most epic head over bar spills I have ever seen this summer (thrown at least 15' through trees, landed on her back and skidded to a halt about 2 feet short of a 15 foot drop to a creek...how she had no broken bones absolutely eludes me....I was behind her and watched the whole thing unfold) and now she is hesitant to get back on the trail. She will still ride pavement but I think it will be a while till she hits dirt again.

Keep em going though! Getting into a great time of year to ride as well. Cool temps and pretty views


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cicch95 said:


> Not fast, not technical, simply the BEST!
> 
> View attachment 1105335


Awesome family shot, congrats on getting them out together.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Rode 10 miles of trails on skinny tires yesterday since there was 33 miles of gravel roads each way to and from the trail head.


----------



## thisisbenji (Nov 13, 2010)

Out of breath.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Capanna Piansecco Tour*


Capanna Piansecco Tour: Bedretto valley tessin

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## florencebiketours (Sep 16, 2014)

Biking with my son

Inviato dal mio SM-G930F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

:thumbsup: Good times!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Rode 10 miles of trails on skinny tires yesterday since there was 33 miles of gravel roads each way to and from the trail head.
> 
> View attachment 1105431


Is that the Budweiser plant in the background?


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is that the Budweiser plant in the background?


Rawhide?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Super moon night ride:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is that the Budweiser plant in the background?





watermonkey said:


> Rawhide?


watermonkey called it: Rawhide


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

It's mid-November and 60* @6:00 in Colorado. No snow yet!









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks (Dec 23, 2006)

Late night leisure ride....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is that the Budweiser plant in the background?





watermonkey said:


> Rawhide?





sgltrak said:


> watermonkey called it: Rawhide


So it's the Coors plant in the background?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So it's the Coors plant in the background?


https://www.prpa.org/sources/rawhide-energy-station/


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> https://www.prpa.org/sources/rawhide-energy-station/


Ahh yes, now I recognize that ugly plant. When you said Rawhide I immediately thought of the Rawhide trail in Golden.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Ahh yes, now I recognize that ugly plant. When you said Rawhide I immediately thought of the Rawhide trail in Golden.


Golden is a bit far to ride from my house, but at only 38 miles away this is not:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Golden is a bit far to ride from my house, but at only 38 miles away this is not:
> 
> View attachment 1105633


Nice!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*back home afterwork*

just a moment please and make a picture for you


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*similar at " piadina " italian speciality*



EugeneTheJeep said:


> New favorite trail snack, peanut butter quesadilla


if you come in Riviera Romagnola taste the famous "piadina " with ham or cheese ( with what you can eat )


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

Thinking of warmer days.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Full beaver super moon ride went til dawn


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

commuting home


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

And the snow is here again!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oops


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

After a few weeks off with a cold, it felt good to get back on the bike and clear some lung butter. Also it would appear that they're doing a controlled burn on the other side of the lake, which is a lot better than what went through my head when I saw the flames!


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

Happy place.


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

Serious fun


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

The old Monte Carlo. Still haven't ridden over it. A little snow on the trail in the shady spots.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

took longer to clean than the race took


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*so many fog*

tres hombres


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Top of Coldwater about to head down Bomb Dog.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Locations boys and girls, locations. 

Disclosure is everything, so we can all connect with where you were.

State 
City
Country
County
Territory 
Whatever applies.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

No time to head out proper, so hit one of our secret stashes, right out the back door - Homestead Trail, Colorado Springs, USA. Miles of trail tucked between neighborhoods.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

taking advantage of what the forecasters say is a break between winter rain storms in the bay area...


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Another day at the office


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Live and Play in Granite Bay


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

patski said:


> Live and Play in Granite Bay
> 
> View attachment 1106682


That looks like a fun trail! I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

enjoying Flowtown, Falls Creek


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the way of return*

one shot and run


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Confusion Corner at Chicopee near Gainsville, GA.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Local ride...hoping it won't rain. It didn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Summer MTB season is on!


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Summer MTB season is on!
> 
> Awesome pic!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just a beautiful morning.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Yesterdays morning commute 
Bischofzell TG Switzerland









going to do it again this morning


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Weekend forecast: Sunny skies and hero dirt #BOOM!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

cmg71 said:


> Yesterdays morning commute
> Bischofzell TG Switzerland
> 
> View attachment 1107086
> ...


I lied, went here instead









Waldkirch TG Switzerland


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Creepy Mirror Selfie Level Expert Unlocked.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Solo-Rider (Sep 15, 2013)

*Peaceful!*


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

"Those Marin County riders are so lucky, they never have to deal with mud."


----------



## Blueblazeme (Jul 27, 2016)

*Not a good ride .....*


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

so what if I'm about to turn 60 years old


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*This morning ride warm and sunny day of springtime*

not end of november.....


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Man, I'm not a scientist*

I'm a weekend warrior


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

*#BlessedAndGrateful*


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Bring on Winter!!!


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

You'd think this was sunset, but it's high noon. Welcome to Icelandic winter.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

olijay said:


> View attachment 1107315
> 
> You'd think this was sunset, but it's high noon. Welcome to Icelandic winter.


Soooo jealous!! Will be there one day!


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

come on up, we are very welcoming (but expensive). lots of trails!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Found a new trail


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^Where's dat?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's after I cleaned the blood off my leg. You know it's a good day when a crash takes a minute to get up from (but can keep riding and finish the loop) and there's wounds for proof, means you were pushing your limits! All smiles on the fat bike before and after (but didn't stop again to get the pic I wanted of the lake)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

007 said:


> ^^^Where's dat?


Inside the Burbs loop, looks like it's going to be fast and fun! It's not done, sending you pm for more info..


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

a little wet today:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

olijay said:


> come on up, we are very welcoming (but expensive). lots of trails!


in the next 2-3 years I might be taking you up on that offer. Want to visit for numerous reasons, but MTB would be icing on the cake!!

Sweden, Ireland and Iceland are definitely retirement/bucket list destinations. Well, Ireland will be checked off on my honeymoon...


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Smoke, smoke, everywhere! Call 911!


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Enduro train rolling up Blue Derby, Tasmania.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

lol i am about six riders back out of view


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Brisk...no ice, no snow (sigh) and no flat tires! :thumbsup:


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

theMISSIONARY said:


> lol i am about six riders back out of view


What were you riding? I got a few more after that.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Giant reign(yellow'sih color) i think you where next to Chris who was filming riders(on a orange Norco) we both rode up together


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Didn't get ya. This was at the bottom of the switchbacks, I p[assed the guy filming at the top. 
I saw this last year, but didn't even have my phone to get a shot. Looked so awesome with so many riders amongst the foxgloves.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Chris(2nd in Masters on the second day) was one of the competitors standing at the bottom filming with his phone...probably the best footage of that part(last years was hopeless)...pity i cant post it up..its on FB

i was the fat bastard last in on the last day.....had two OTBs and all sorts of other issues

anyway...no more yanking in this thread.

from the Hobart round of the Tas Gravity Enduro...the "Cascade gardens"


----------



## florencebiketours (Sep 16, 2014)

A ride on the GEA BIKE TRAIL course.









Inviato dal mio SM-G930F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pdspeh69 (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice fishing rig. ^ :thumbsup:


----------



## Boom King (Jun 5, 2016)

Glorious day for a ride.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's a fat tired ebike I clearly like. Feelin the love at the Ignition MTB Summer season opening weekend festival


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Grrrr! New photo hosting...


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

*Random Hiker Asks for Paper Towel*

*When you gotta go, you gotta go!* :eekster:


----------



## pdspeh69 (Nov 29, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice fishing rig. ^ :thumbsup:


Thanks!!! looking for a new ride next year - easier to get on and off of in waders..


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

One more inch would have stopped us.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

December 01. Officially first day of Summer but still snow MTB to be had. My old kelpie loves it too


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

digitalhippie13 said:


> December 01. Officially first day of Summer but still snow MTB to be had. My old kelpie loves it too
> 
> View attachment 1108088


Awesome!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Even an inexpensive rental hardtail can be fun when you are 7400 miles from home. - Whakarewarewa Redwood Forest - Rotorua, New Zealand


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Even an inexpensive rental hardtail can be fun when you are 7400 miles from home. - Whakarewarewa Redwood Forest - Rotorua, New Zealand
> 
> View attachment 1108244


Cool


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

From yesterday's ride.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

After a 2 month drought in GA we got 2 solid days of rain Tuesday and Wednesday. Pinhotis were awesome today!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Bentonville is building so many trails.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

feeling better today than i did last week...


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Last sunday ride...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Word of the day "Up"


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

White Rim? Shafer Canyon?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Le Duke said:


> White Rim? Shafer Canyon?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Little farther south. 
Moki Dugway


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

woody.1 said:


> Little farther south.
> Moki Dugway


Heck of a climb, wonderful country!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Watch out for that first step!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

over a thousand miles for the year...finally...


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

55 degrees and sunny with Zion in the background.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

digitalhippie13 said:


> December 01. Officially first day of Summer but still snow MTB to be had. My old kelpie loves it too
> 
> View attachment 1108088


You get a lot of great shots but that one's extra stellar.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Taking a breather


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Watch out for that first step!


i like the bladder in the triangle bag. good idea


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Orange Bikes are not mine.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

clockwork said:


> Taking a breather
> View attachment 1108656


Donde esta?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> You get a lot of great shots but that one's extra stellar.


I would have to agree there. So much so I saved that photo with digitalhippies approval of course.

Digital, how about it?


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I would have to agree there. So much so I saved that photo with digitalhippies approval of course.
> 
> Digital, how about it?


mate if anyone likes the pics, that is cool!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

went to Mt Buller for the Australian MTB Summit.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

digitalhippie13 said:


> went to Mt Buller for the Australian MTB Summit.
> 
> View attachment 1109225


Nice pic


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Chilly, chilly day. Warmer at home.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

cycljunkie said:


> Donde esta?


Picket Post trail AZT


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

*Oh what fun it is to ride...*

Here is my new bike in the wilds of Chicago.
I think I'll name him Rudolph...


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

wth, pic is normal on my computer.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Bear Creek Overlook. Ellijay, GA.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Bear Creek Overlook. Ellijay, GA.
> 
> View attachment 1109737


Was that picture from today??


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

kevinboyer said:


> Was that picture from today??


Yep. Rode to the Overlook from Gates Chapel then up to the spur. Down Bear, then rode P123 and back to Gates Chapel on the gravel grind. 34 miles and 5k feet of gain. Im feeling ready for Snake in a few weeks! 😎


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Yep. Rode to the Overlook from Gates Chapel then up to the spur. Down Bear, then rode P123 and back to Gates Chapel on the gravel grind. 34 miles and 5k feet of gain. Im feeling ready for Snake in a few weeks! 


Damn, I should of headed your way. It was gray, overcast, windy, and cold all day here.:madman:


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Rolling the dinosaur drops on a dinosaur bike.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

But did you loose your legs to the Meehan Monster?


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome day backcountry #whereadventurebegins


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

kevinboyer said:


> Damn, I should of headed your way. It was gray, overcast, windy, and cold all day here.:madman:


Oh, it was still cold! 23* when we started!


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Awesome day backcountry #whereadventurebegins
> 
> View attachment 1110065


Outstanding shot Pete. PM sent your way.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dropping in on a little MA rock garden.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

basso4735 said:


> Dropping in on a little MA rock garden.


love the NE terrain!!! Add a bit of snow to that and...BAM!!!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

commuting home


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

Pic of some recent fire damage on Green Mountain, outside Denver. Was like riding on the moon.


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

Recluse in the wild:


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Summer days


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

_Neo said:


> Recluse in the wild:


Absolutely not cool. I know exactly where you are riding and those trails are under a closure unless there is snow.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

jbadger1977 said:


> Pic of some recent fire damage on Green Mountain, outside Denver. Was like riding on the moon.
> View attachment 1110186


They might need to change the name of the mountain.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

jbadger1977 said:


> Pic of some recent fire damage on Green Mountain, outside Denver. Was like riding on the moon.
> View attachment 1110186


That was my go to after work ride when I lived in Denver. Sorry to see the damage


----------



## Solrak (Dec 14, 2016)

Azufral volcano, Colombia...


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

sXeXBMXer said:


> love the NE terrain!!! Add a bit of snow to that and...BAM!!!


Can't wait, just ordered my first fatty


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Heaven


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

basso4735 said:


> Can't wait, just ordered my first fatty


Awesome!! What kind? I loved New Bike Day last Feb. Unfortunately, we then had no snow. Today was the first real snow for the Krampus. The terrain is like NE light. Central Ohio. Rooty for sure, but not as rocky, and not as "mountainy" though we do have ups and down.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

basso4735 said:


> Can't wait, just ordered my first fatty


What is it?


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

So did the clouds bend the top of the cactus or did trailing vortices off the bent cactus divert the clouds?


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

Silentfoe said:


> Absolutely not cool. I know exactly where you are riding and those trails are under a closure unless there is snow.


You are mistaken; I do not ride closed trails nor muddy trails. I have PM'd you where I was. Look closely at the soil. It is not mud, it is sand and this "trail" is actually a dirt fire road that no one rides. There is no way to damage the sandy road where I was riding. Any ruts in the sand will be gone the next time the wind blows. If you don't believe me go ride it yourself.:thumbsup:


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Winter is coming (kind of).

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Just commuting home on Friday evening


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

MTB night life, Falls Creek


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

digitalhippie13 said:


> MTB night life, Falls Creek
> 
> View attachment 1110921


Amazing pic! Super like!


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

Found something to use the cricket bat for.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

out with the little fella
was a great ride.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

New bike day!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

19 degrees fahrenheit on todays ride


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sgltrak said:


> 19 degrees fahrenheit on todays ride
> 
> View attachment 1111126


yes!!!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Snow and cold this way......snow and cold that way.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BCTJ said:


> Snow and cold this way......snow and cold that way.


Did you choose the path less snowy and cold?


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, and that has made all the difference. * Hat tip Robert Frost.


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

From dirt road to table top in 5 shovels.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Sunset ride


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

snow, fog & cold, what more could you ask for?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> 19 degrees fahrenheit on todays ride
> 
> View attachment 1111126


Three questions for you.

Did you ride Maxwell?

Is that Horsetooth Reservoir?

Did you ride a fat bike?

Because I was up there that day and snapped a of couple photos. Not sure who the fat biker is climbing Maxwell. Maybe you?

And then I had a Bigfoot sighting.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> snow, fog & cold, what more could you ask for?
> 
> View attachment 1111514


I'd ask for that to be in Central Ohio....for more than a few days of the year


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Checking out the Summer solstice


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Nothing more to say...


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Three questions for you.
> 
> Did you ride Maxwell?
> 
> ...


While Maxwell is my back door ride, I chose Lory State Park that day, so it was not me.

Yes, that is Horsetooth Reservior, from Lory on the west side in Eltuck Bay.

I don't ride fat bikes. My snow bike is my carbon Niner hardtail with flats installed to allow for riding in Sorel boots.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

St Gallen, Switzerland


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Winding through the snow.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

A little hair of the dog on a Christmas morning ride.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Wildspitz ride*


Wildspitz - I Wish you a Merry Christmas

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> A little hair of the dog on a Christmas morning ride.


Sammys is one of my go to beers.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Primo trail conditions in Summit County right now, with deep snowshoe packed snow...

Flume Trail by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sammys is one my go to beers.


And it's just as good at 9 in the morning as it is in the evening!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> And it's just as good at 9 in the morning as it is in the evening!


And I must of had one too many when I made that post.

I left out a key ingredient > of.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

baker said:


> Primo trail conditions in Summit County right now, with deep snowshoe packed snow...
> 
> Flume Trail by Brad Baker, on Flickr


that is a look into heaven...


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Sawback Range track, Southwest Tasmania.



Worth more than one pic.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

baker said:


> Primo trail conditions in Summit County right now, with deep snowshoe packed snow...
> 
> Flume Trail by Brad Baker, on Flickr


Nice! One of my favorite summer rides. I used to live on the back side of the hill to the left. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Reached my goal for the year, 6000kms, and got to do it with one of my best mates, my dad, 54kms and 845hm, damn cold but awesome fun, silly old bastard is 70 in 2 weeks.









Sorry for the long one line


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

baker said:


> Primo trail conditions in Summit County right now, with deep snowshoe packed snow...
> 
> Flume Trail by Brad Baker, on Flickr





sgltrak said:


> Nice! One of my favorite summer rides. I used to live on the back side of the hill to the left. Thanks for the memory.


It's only 2 hours from us. Didn't I see in here somewhere that you just purchased a fat bike?

Great shot, Baker.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Bike' dream*

she ( or he ) dream island..................


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Bliss!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Blessed 😊


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

cmg71 said:


> Reached my goal for the year, 6000kms, and got to do it with one of my best mates, my dad, 54kms and 845hm, damn cold but awesome fun, silly old bastard is 70 in 2 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 1112688
> 
> ...


That's awesome! Looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## no one in particular (Jan 30, 2004)

Riding my bicycle on a different planet.


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

A quick rip with a buddy(had to squeeze it in between storms). First ride with the new bike complete too. Cool link to part of the ride. Did not start strava till I was about 4miles in
https://www.relive.cc/view/816219876


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Last light of 2016. Happy new year folks!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Our clubs now traditional New Years Eve ride, 24 souls turned up in -5 celcius for 2.5hrs riding, of course with a sausage/beer break in the middle. St Gallen, Switzerland


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Gritty


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

*White Clay skills course*


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> Our clubs now traditional New Years Eve ride, 24 souls turned up in -5 celcius for 2.5hrs riding, of course with a sausage/beer break in the middle. St Gallen, Switzerland
> 
> View attachment 1113139
> 
> ...


so jealous!!! Cold weather riding is the best. You are lucky to getto be a part of that group!!!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Last ride of a fantastic riding year.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

*Gaspcoughwheeze* TeeHeeHee! Weee! 








Everytime, lol.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

MCHB said:


> *Gaspcoughwheeze* TeeHeeHee! Weee!
> View attachment 1113224
> 
> 
> Everytime, lol.


Hell yeah!!!


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

New Years Eve, Annadel State Park CA

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimoA (Dec 22, 2014)

Last ride of 2016. -2 degrees Celsius, frozen dirt and puddles, almost no snow to mention. Pure bliss.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Fox creek south Australia....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

What? ^


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Smile

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

TimoA said:


> Last ride of 2016. -2 degrees Celsius, frozen dirt and puddles, almost no snow to mention. Pure bliss.


where is this? Looks awesome. Would have brought my skates for that lake as well...


----------



## TimoA (Dec 22, 2014)

sXeXBMXer said:


> where is this? Looks awesome. Would have brought my skates for that lake as well...


Thanks, it's in a national park in Finland. I'd not necessarily trust the ice though. Temps have been fluctuating a lot lately and the place is so remote that you are probably screwed if you fall through.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> What? ^


when?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

TimoA said:


> Thanks, it's in a national park in Finland. I'd not necessarily trust the ice though. Temps have been fluctuating a lot lately and the place is so remote that you are probably screwed if you fall through.


Cool..literally? Now have met a Finnish rider, and met a Swedish rider the otehr day. My bucket list dream is to visit Scandinavia...I am Swedish in my heritage...and would love to add riding some trails there as well


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Caught the sunset. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Snow...finally!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Jack Burns said:


> New Years Eve, Annadel State Park CA
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Two Quarry?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*waitin the real cold*

a view over the city


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

theMISSIONARY said:


> Fox creek south Australia....





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> What? ^





theMISSIONARY said:


> when?


So apperently no one else is intrigued into what that photo is showing.

Care to elaborate?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

TG Switzerland, just my comute ?

















https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/586d691e93a42/VID_148560623_042452_545.mp4

it sucks


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So apperently no one else is intrigued into what that photo is showing.
> 
> Care to elaborate?


it was an old trig point on a hill,with the city of Adelaide in the back ground....its now a lookout(with in the bike park) with a heap of old bike parts hanging off it.

the more important part is the Orbea Loki


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Primo time off work!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

7°F and 6" of fresh snow last night.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> 7°F and 6" of fresh snow last night.
> 
> View attachment 1113971


And another foot overnight. How are you liking that new fat bike?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

theMISSIONARY said:


> it was an old trig point on a hill,with the city of Adelaide in the back ground....its now a lookout(with in the bike park) with a heap of old bike parts hanging off it.
> 
> the more important part is the Orbea Loki


Mystery solved, thank you. Great shot by the way.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> How are you liking that new fat bike?


Only a couple of rides so far. It is goofy looking and very inefficient, but still the best tool for the job in these conditions. I don't see it becoming my main ride any time soon. 
The grease in the freehub got so thick in today's 4 degree temps that the pawls stopped engaging, so I have to rebuild the freehub with a lower viscosity lube than what it came with. Was cold enough to freeze the water in the bottle in under an hour, even with a splash of Schnaaps in it to lower the freezing point.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Snowventure with Radpa.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Only a couple of rides so far. It is goofy looking and very inefficient, but still the best tool for the job in these conditions. I don't see it becoming my main ride any time soon.
> The grease in the freehub got so thick in today's 4 degree temps that the pawls stopped engaging, so I have to rebuild the freehub with a lower viscosity lube than what it came with. Was cold enough to freeze the water in the bottle in under an hour, even with a splash of Schnaaps in it to lower the freezing point.
> 
> View attachment 1114027


You would think the manufacturer would take into consideration that a fat bike may be used in colder temperatures and use a viscosity of oil that could handle that. You would think.

Nice water bottle anti freeze. 

Good to hear you are out enjoying this winter wonderland. I took a drive around Horsetooth and through Masonville today. The snow is 2-3' deep in some of those areas.

From today:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You would think the manufacturer would take into consideration that a fat bike may be used in colder temperatures and use a viscosity of oil that could handle that. You would think.
> 
> Nice water bottle anti freeze.
> 
> ...


you guys are so freakin lucky.....


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Tannenberg SG Switzerland


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

chuckha62 said:


> Two Quarry?


Cobblestone


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Old frames and an old flame.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

digitalhippie13 said:


> December 01. Officially first day of Summer but still snow MTB to be had. My old kelpie loves it too
> 
> View attachment 1108088


How the hell did you take that shot??

Good work

View attachment 1108088


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Snow in GA??? :eekster: It was 10* this morning and easily in the negatives with the 20mph winds. We Southern boys aren't used to these conditions! :madman: Soldiered through the Snake Creek Gap TT anyhow.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Post ride food!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

The stable!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Frank Fields (Jul 1, 2015)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Snowventure with Radpa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know / monitor the little ones temperature?


[email protected] said:


>


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Watch out, 'hoe on the trail.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Frank Fields said:


> How do you know / monitor the little ones temperature?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It was about 10 degrees out, no wind. She is my grandbaby and 2 years old. My daughter had her very well bundled up. We were only out playing around for about 40 minutes.
We stopped and talked a few times. She loves the adventure!










She's a pretty bold, rad little one.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


>


Excellent!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Snow


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2016)

https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-5dkpPF7/0/O/i-5dkpPF7.jpg
hires wallpaper link


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My best side.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

*snow ride...just wonderful...*


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

With subzero temperatures last week, I kind of miss this weather.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

By the light of the silvery moon


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Too much snow and misery in this thread these days! Here are a couple from Palm Canyon for New Years. I was stoked to see water in the crossings for the first time in five years.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Stellar winter riding conditions last night in St. John's, Newfoundland.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

evdog said:


> Too much snow and misery in this thread these days! Here are a couple from Palm Canyon for New Years. I was stoked to see water in the crossings for the first time in five years.


I don't detect any misery....lots of people would rather ride in the snow than the dust. I would imagine a small percentage even like both!

What I don't get about desert riding is ...cactuses! Slamming into a tree is one thing. I could not imagine slamming into or falling into a cactus...to me THAT is misery!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> What I don't get about desert riding is ...cactuses!


One time I fell onto a bunch of prickly pear and was pulling inch and a half long thorns out of myself for a month. Moral of story? Don't run into cactus.

I'd rather ride in a 100 degree desert than on frozen tundra, that stuff's for skiing.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> One time I fell onto a bunch of prickly pear and was pulling inch and a half long thorns out of myself for a month. Moral of story? Don't run into cactus.
> 
> I'd rather ride in a 100 degree desert than on frozen tundra, that stuff's for skiing.


Same goes for trees, which I suspect have more structural injury potential than cacti do. Hitting any decent sized tree at speed is a very bad thing. Only the smallest ones have any give to them. Best to avoid it if at all possible. 

How about gnarly singletrack that becomes fast and flowy with snow/ice cover? It's like two trails for the price of one! That said, I'm totally enthralled by desert riding and really need to get my carcass out to the southwest and do some. It's so different to anything I'm used to riding.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

yeah. I do want to head out west one day and hit some of that terrain, but it would have to be in the winter. I can not get motivated to get out in temps over 60degrees. The other things that definitely mark me as a midwesterner that keep me out of the desert are rattlers and scorpions. Would not want to fall into the path of either of those things! I will stick to the occasional fox, or teen-age gang member/hooligan smoking in the woods as my fauna of choice

I ride my BMX more in the summer, mostly cause the parks are open and ice/water free.

I MTB in the evenings and night in the spring and summer, which is actually sort of cool in both ways.

But give me -10* over anything above 60*. I am the minority in that aspect


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> yeah. I do want to head out west one day and hit some of that terrain, but it would have to be in the winter. I can not get motivated to get out in temps over 60degrees. The other things that definitely mark me as a midwesterner that keep me out of the desert are rattlers and scorpions. Would not want to fall into the path of either of those things! I will stick to the occasional fox, or teen-age gang member/hooligan smoking in the woods as my fauna of choice
> 
> I ride my BMX more in the summer, mostly cause the parks are open and ice/water free.
> 
> ...


I'm actually exactly in your camp with respect to temperature tolerance. If I have to push hard above about 60F I get overheated and end up with an exertion headache. I'm much more comfortable in low temps than in high ones. Last night it was -4C (25F?) and I only wore a light merino undershirt, a long sleeve jersey and a light Goretex shell up top and my regular baggy shorts over bike shorts with lycra long underwear under the baggies (so my lower legs were only covered by the long underwear). I used regular full finger MTB gloves and a very light toque under my helmet. I was bit cold for the first 5 minutes or so and then I actually had to stop and take the toque off.

Now, I have been told that the dryness of the desert can make it feel cooler than the same temp with humidity but I don't see me doing any strenuous riding in 100 degree weather no matter how dry. Our summer temperatures rarely get above the mid-70s.

Anyway, breaking the thread rules here, so I'll shut up now.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I don't detect any misery....lots of people would rather ride in the snow than the dust. I would imagine a small percentage even like both!
> 
> What I don't get about desert riding is ...cactuses! Slamming into a tree is one thing. I could not imagine slamming into or falling into a cactus...to me THAT is misery!


People ride in cold and snow because that is their only option to ride in winter. I would be out there too if I lived somewhere cold. But I don't know anyone who would rather ride in cold and snow than in shorts and t-shirt weather!

Cactus is seldom an issue on rides unless you go off trail. It keeps you honest. If there was cactus everywhere trails would stay narrower!

I don't like riding in hot temps either. 90F is about my limit for a longer ride. You can get used to the heat though. Friends in Phx still ride when it's 110-115F. I start going up to elevation in summer when it gets hot here. Or stay by the beach.

Scorpions aren't an issue. Rattlers can be kinda scary but I don't see them very often. Personally I am concerned more with ticks, I have found them on me 12mos of the year. But never in the desert!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Back yard ride went from 10 inches of snow to dry dirt in less than 48 hours thanks to strong winds and a temperature 84F degrees higher than last week's low.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

evdog said:


> People ride in cold and snow because that is their only option to ride in winter. I would be out there too if I lived somewhere cold. But I don't know anyone who would rather ride in cold and snow than in shorts and t-shirt weather!


I know quite a few here in Ohio that do not like to ride in the heat. And for some of us, 20*F is still t-shirt and shorts weather:

first (and probably only) winter ride of the year














snow bike angel








shorts; t-shirt under Novara rain coat; balaklava and bike helmet, and Giro inner shell gloves. 2 hour ride...total heaven. The balkalva is the key: if the back of my neck is warm, my whole body is wark.

I think it depends on where you live, but you are right in that you acclimate to a condition when you have to.



evdog said:


> Cactus is seldom an issue on rides unless you go off trail. It keeps you honest. If there was cactus everywhere trails would stay narrower!


yeah, but with my luck, I would find the only cactus patch in a 10 mile radius!!



evdog said:


> I don't like riding in hot temps either. 90F is about my limit for a longer ride. You can get used to the heat though. Friends in Phx still ride when it's 110-115F. I start going up to elevation in summer when it gets hot here. Or stay by the beach.
> 
> Scorpions aren't an issue. Rattlers can be kinda scary but I don't see them very often. Personally I am concerned more with ticks, I have found them on me 12mos of the year. But never in the desert!


yeah, I agree ticks are the worst cause they can hide. I also hate horseflies. they will take chunks of skin when they bite...like flying Venus Fly Traps


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

La Bella Luna! Been wanting to make this image for ages. Finally found an #MTBGoddess﻿ to help


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Testing the new rubber


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Desert rider here, temps currently nudging mid 60s right now and I go out in long Nike leggings with liner and shorts, hi collar Nike thermal base top under a bike shirt and midweight fleece, merino buff to keep my neck warm, lighter buff that'll cover my ears if necessary, and gloves with wool liners. I do not like the cold!!! Summertime riding is all good with me up to about 105F, then I just drink a LOT more


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

rockerc said:


> Desert rider here, temps currently nudging mid 60s right now and I go out in long Nike leggings with liner and shorts, hi collar Nike thermal base top under a bike shirt and midweight fleece, merino buff to keep my neck warm, lighter buff that'll cover my ears if necessary, and gloves with wool liners. I do not like the cold!!! Summertime riding is all good with me up to about 105F, then I just drink a LOT more


Lol. That sounds like a lot of stuff. What would you wear if you were riding at 20F?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

rockerc said:


> Desert rider here, temps currently nudging mid 60s right now and I go out in long Nike leggings with liner and shorts, hi collar Nike thermal base top under a bike shirt and midweight fleece, merino buff to keep my neck warm, lighter buff that'll cover my ears if necessary, and gloves with wool liners. I do not like the cold!!! Summertime riding is all good with me up to about 105F, then I just drink a LOT more


Happy to see I'm not the only Winter Winnie around here


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

digitalhippie13 said:


> La Bella Luna! Been wanting to make this image for ages. Finally found an #MTBGoddess﻿ to help
> 
> View attachment 1115432


Nice!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

bad andy said:


> Lol. That sounds like a lot of stuff. What would you wear if you were riding at 20F?


Simple, I'd tow this thing behind me, (Titanium version) cranked to Eleven!!!


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

rockerc said:


> Desert rider here, temps currently nudging mid 60s right now and I go out in long Nike leggings with liner and shorts, hi collar Nike thermal base top under a bike shirt and midweight fleece, merino buff to keep my neck warm, lighter buff that'll cover my ears if necessary, and gloves with wool liners. I do not like the cold!!! Summertime riding is all good with me up to about 105F, then I just drink a LOT more


Mid-60s is shorts and short sleeve jersey for me but I'm pretty sure I'd die in about 15 minutes on my bike at 105. Hahaha! Weird how our bodies adapt to our environments.



rockerc said:


> Simple, I'd tow this thing behind me, (Titanium version) cranked to Eleven!!!
> 
> View attachment 1115503


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Nice!


Very.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Back yard ride went from 10 inches of snow to dry dirt in less than 48 hours thanks to strong winds and a temperature 84F degrees higher than last week's low.
> View attachment 1115323


Great before and after, even with the kind of bike. It's hard to convey to people in other areas the temperature and weather extremes from day to day around here.

I did a similar shot 2 days apart. From 8 degrees and a foot of snow to 59 degrees 2 days later.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Dirty track with ice this morning*

we try on ascent


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*exatly image*

Real dangerous on descend


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Winter riding.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

indeed, winter riding


----------



## Krish (Oct 16, 2013)

*Kisalon, Israel*


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> indeed, winter riding
> 
> View attachment 1115728


you guys are lucky... winter is done here in Ohio. 50's and rainy from here on out I think....sigh


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I saw this today on a mountain top


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Same view as the other night after a thaw and refreeze. Awesome conditions!










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> I saw this today on a mountain top


I bet you'll find a round one close by that is a Geological Survey Bench Mark, stating elevation above sea level.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Some new trails today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Winter riding


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I like how that ^ cactus has an evil looking hooked arm reaching down to trail height ready for some unsuspecting rider to happen along. :yikes:


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, fortunately it hangs down next to the trail not over it! 

It would have been a cool shot to hang the bike from it but I didn't want to be *that guy* who broke the big saguaro, nor did I want needles in my bike seat!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

bad andy said:


> Lol. That sounds like a lot of stuff. What would you wear if you were riding at 20F?


Wow, I think so too but it is all about comfort in the elements. Pretty sure I'd be overheating though. 
Mid 60 degrees sounds good but I know when hiking, temp is a different dynamic than biking. I keep all kinds of stuff in my trunk so I'm ready for whatever comes up and have extras for another person's lacking.

I'm feeling the cold more than I used so I think in my case it's an age thing. I love the looks of the fat tire bikes but I'm just afraid to go that route because I know I won't justify the winter ability often enough and I'm trying to go the 'one bike' for everthing way. Love seeing the winter pics though !!


----------



## mychel0620 (Oct 5, 2016)

*Beautiful day for a family ride!*

Damascus, VA


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Logging some base miles


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

End of the day, Frying Pan Spur


----------



## mtb4190 (Dec 31, 2014)

Into the abyss


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

just another beautiful snow ride...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Flowtown sugar rush


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*feel lucky*

because can ride after work


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

St Gallen, Switzerland


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Let it snow*

first on the snow for my Anthem


----------



## Frank Fields (Jul 1, 2015)

70 km ride. Puriscal - Parrita, Costa Rica









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> St Gallen, Switzerland
> 
> View attachment 1117037





Maurizio said:


> first on the snow for my Anthem


so freakin' jealous of all of you with snow....great pix!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^^ awesome pic cmg


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

They couldn't breath, their asses hurt, they were hot, they were tired....but I loved every minute of having them out there with me!


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

Tour: New Monte Bar

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Best Sign Yet!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

beastmaster said:


> Best Sign Yet!
> 
> View attachment 1117279


I want that sign for...well...everywhere!!!


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

deleted...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

late run down the goat track


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Its still winter.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Spectacular!


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

digitalhippie13 said:


> late run down the goat track
> 
> View attachment 1117384


Fabulous! How good is Flowtown though? I'm almost in the background of this pic, just got back from Falls.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

casnell said:


> Fabulous! How good is Flowtown though? I'm almost in the background of this pic, just got back from Falls.


haha cool! yeah Flowtown is fun. Just about to sneak in a run down it now!


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

digitalhippie13 said:


> haha cool! yeah Flowtown is fun. Just about to sneak in a run down it now!


So jealous!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BCTJ said:


> Its still winter.
> 
> View attachment 1117394


Nice! ^


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

*Sigh* No Tigers.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*an hour ago*

take a break and make a pic


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

not sure where to put this, just wanted to share if anyone's interested. it's and article about 5 cycling documentaries on Netflix. I've never heard of a few so thought i would share

5 of the Best Cycling Documentaries to Watch on Netflix


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Awesome!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

71 degrees in January? Hell yeah I rode.


----------



## lond (Jan 14, 2017)

*Wet rain and thick fog....AWESOME!*


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Commute home.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> Commute home.
> 
> View attachment 1118035


that is sweet....where is this again? I am packing my bags tonight....


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Bischofzell TG, Switzerland
3 weeks of below freezing temps are coming to an end this weekend :-(


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

so l had to go out again


----------



## GlancesToTheWorld (Dec 29, 2016)

*20F he said it was still warm <<<<*


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sun n Snow 👍


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Snow up there at Red Rock.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

New frame is working great!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Sun so hot, mountain so cold.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Today start on bike from my home*

only 54 km for 3500 kcal burned


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Nordic combined: a couple dozen laps after XC skiing.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Priorities.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Today's forecast; partly sunny with a chance of roots.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Felt good to be back on dirt after a 2-week hiatus, in spite of strong winds on the ridge.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

Tour Monte Bar San Lucio

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*handmade road signals for mtbikers*

My kind of signal


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Maurizio said:


> My kind of signal


I take it that means : "Hold on and don't blink"?


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Did not let 'work Saturday get Monday off' go to waste. 
Inner Limits trail, Pueblo Reservoir, Colorado.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Beware for the cars*



sXeXBMXer said:


> I take it that means : "Hold on and don't blink"?


Maybe for cars but on mtb is better


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I take it that means : "Hold on and don't blink"?


It means "Deep Chunk ahead... proceed with alacrity"...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

commute home, in 2 days the snow has all gone


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*Winter wonderland*


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*fog*

cloudy and sunny , rain and fog in one day


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Snowstorm? You mean bike weather!


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Last Summer trip to the nearest mountains - Sokole Gory (Falcons Mountains). Medieval castle in the background...


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

It was very muddy marathon...


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Does this kind of look like Thunder Mountain (Disneyland ride) with snow? Or maybe more like Matterhorn Mountain (another Disneyland ride)?


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Night ride stoke!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

What differance a week makes to the snow


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Dust to dust...


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Swope is dope (Kansas City).









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

When local trails are too muddy to ride, pavement beats no ride at all.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

In a couple of weeks when I get back from my next trip, I am thinking this will be a blaze of color with the wild flowers... early this year...


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Funniest, dumbest wreck of my life.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

Happy.place!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Screw it! I'ma make snow angels instead!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

You and me both!!!!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Georgia has awesome views too! 

















Cohutta Wilderness Area: Bear Creek Overlook and Mountaintown Overlook


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*a gorgeous view over the medieval city of Bologna from there*

Osservanza convent


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Signs, signs, everywhere are signs...


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

I like big rocks and I cannot lie.





Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Exploring the deer paths after a dusting of snow


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Deer don't make paths, they are game trails.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Perfect timing.


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

Pretty darn lucky to be able to go get lost in the woods just 15min away and never have to leave the city.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

shamrok said:


> Pretty darn lucky to be able to go get lost in the woods just 15min away and never have to leave the city.


Is that ^ a blank white screen? Yes I believe it is. Perhaps a re-do is in order.:thumbsup:


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Bad day to forget the pads.


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is that ^ a blank white screen? Yes I believe it is. Perhaps a re-do is in order.:thumbsup:


hmm odd - now?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

great ride today. scenic, challenging, just awesome.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Only around the block but got a photo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Snake Creek Gap Time Trial. 34 miles and 5k feet of climbing. Yeah, that rock pile is the trail.......the final 6 miles looks like that the majority of the time. And we do this for fun?!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^ Thats how all trails should look. I vote ✔ |no| on sanitation.:nono:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ^ Thats how all trails should look. I vote ✔ |no| on sanitation.:nono:


The Pinhoti awaits you!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> The Pinhoti awaits you!


Is that the trail in the photo?


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is that the trail in the photo?


Yes. It's the Snake Creek Gap segment. Pinhoti runs a couple hundred miles across HA and AL. IMO the best segments are P1, P2 andP3 that are in Ellijay, GA.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

The air didn't have that biting cold feel tonight. Its already warming up.


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

New fork, new front tyre, new saddlebag. Yay.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*a pic for mtbr forum*

morning ride


----------



## Backwoodsguy (Aug 29, 2010)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Snake Creek Gap Time Trial. 34 miles and 5k feet of climbing. Yeah, that rock pile is the trail.......the final 6 miles looks like that the majority of the time. And we do this for fun?!
> 
> View attachment 1120924


You sure the 34 has 5k of climbing? I saw where the 50 has 6k of climbing. Just hard to believe that they added 16 miles and they only have 1k ft ascent.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

There's no place like Pisgah, there's no place like Pisgah, there's no place like Pisgah.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Backwoodsguy said:


> You sure the 34 has 5k of climbing? I saw where the 50 has 6k of climbing. Just hard to believe that they added 16 miles and they only have 1k ft ascent.


That's correct. If you do the 50, the first 16 miles is very flat and comprised of the Dry Creek Trail system. It's only like 900 feet of climbing in 16-17 miles.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I guess I should have put the bike away after my ride...

Snowy bike by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Commuting


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Front Range Colorado in FEBRUARY! Clipped a pedal on a rock going very fast and got thrown into this very prickly bush. Lots of scratches on my leg but otherwise unharmed.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Floating down through the forest. Not much in life a ride can't fix


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Floating down through the forest. Not much in life a ride can't fix
> 
> View attachment 1121745


Awesome photo Pete. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Found this downed tree covered in thin sticks today which was odd.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to digitalhippie13 again."

Sweet!


----------



## RavinJM (May 18, 2015)

Truly appreciate this thread, keeps my spirits up as a I turn and see 4 feet of snow outside that still needs to melt! Hurry up spring!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*uphill afterwork*

sunny and warm


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Floating down through the forest. Not much in life a ride can't fix
> 
> View attachment 1121745


your quote:"not much in life a ride can't fix" and this pic should be in the dictionary for "Mountain Biking"...

and on a t-shirt...an official MTBR shirt maybe (hint,hint):thumbsup:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Ol' Bromy said:


> Found this downed tree covered in thin sticks today which was odd.


I see that kind of stuff around here (Central Ohio) during Spring flooding...


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

It was awesome after the morning showers, beautiful!










Still loving my old HT.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

HTR4EVR said:


> It was awesome after the morning showers, beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Velcro dirt. :thumbsup:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Velcro dirt. :thumbsup:


That is a good band name...going on my list!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Shorts and short sleeves in February in Colorado, not always snowy.


----------



## bikestudio (Feb 15, 2017)

*Victory Moment*

Victory Moment


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

66 degrees in Feb in Colorado.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Geek said:


> 66 degrees in Feb in Colorado.


What trail is that?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Sasquatch rides a Salsa:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Yellow River Park, GA


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice clouds yesterday.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Freak Summer snowfall earlier in the week made for fully sick trail conditions today! #gettothechopper!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Feeling the burn at Snake Creek Gap TT


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Freak Summer snowfall earlier in the week made for fully sick trail conditions today! #gettothechopper!
> 
> View attachment 1123066


All that protection and no gloves. Great photo though as usual.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Le Duke said:


> What trail is that?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


It's above Boulder.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Le Duke said:


> What trail is that?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It's above Boulder.


Looks like Betasso.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> All that protection and no gloves. Great photo though as usual.


I had gloves but managed to lose one during the ride which was pretty funny and a little frustrating


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

digitalhippie13 said:


> I had gloves but managed to lose one during the ride which was pretty funny and a little frustrating


LOL I actually did that once while removing a huge tangle of undergrowth that had been cut from some trail maintenance from my rear wheel. No clue where it went to this day.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Neat. :3


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

Sun down is the best time to ride


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Can't help but smile when you're up on the big wheel in the mountains, with a kelpie in hot pursuit


----------



## Backwoodsguy (Aug 29, 2010)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Can't help but smile when you're up on the big wheel in the mountains, with a kelpie in hot pursuit
> 
> View attachment 1123641


Is this pic for real?


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Trippy!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Can't help but smile when you're up on the big wheel in the mountains, with a kelpie in hot pursuit
> 
> View attachment 1123641


Whoa. That's trippier!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Can't help but smile when you're up on the big wheel in the mountains, with a kelpie in hot pursuit
> 
> View attachment 1123641


How big is that wheel? 36er?


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

HPIguy said:


> How big is that wheel? 36er?


thanks guys!

yeah 36er, popular size in unicycling, on or off road.

lots of cool things about off road uni. One being you crash a lot, every ride. It's just a natural thing!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Ha ha, that's pretty crazy. We had one at the shop I used to work at. It was pretty much required as an employee to try it. I didn't spend much time with it, but I just never could get it.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

digitalhippie13 said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> yeah 36er, popular size in unicycling, on or off road.
> 
> ...












I've met him out on some of the local trails. Good dude.


----------



## SammyB (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Alpine fun @ Thredbo Australia


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

digitalhippie13 said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> yeah 36er, popular size in unicycling, on or off road.
> 
> ...


See what big wheels and new geometry gets you.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

~3600ft of dry and dusty vert! Super fun last day of Summer 2017﻿


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

digitalhippie13 said:


> ~3600ft of dry and dusty vert! Super fun last day of Summer 2017﻿
> 
> View attachment 1123937


Thought you were an Aussie, but you mention 3600ft ?????
or is there no metric in Vicco?


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

digitalhippie13 said:


> ~3600ft of dry and dusty vert! Super fun last day of Summer 2017﻿
> 
> View attachment 1123937


Hi Mr. digitalhippie13,

Wonderful picture, as usual!

However, wouldn't your last day of summer correspond with our "Spring" equinox on March 20th?

Thanks for sharing,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

michaelsnead said:


> Hi Mr. digitalhippie13,
> 
> Wonderful picture, as usual!
> 
> ...


Maybe he is a teacher and is going back to work after summer break?


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

michaelsnead said:


> However, wouldn't your last day of summer correspond with our "Spring" equinox on March 20th?


Sort of. For whatever reason, Australia tracks seasons by complete months, so summer runs from 1 December to 28 February. I'd guess we picked it up from the UK, but don't know that to be true or not.

Tim


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Yep, still there at break time!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Been a while/invoking thread authorship to post two pics.


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

The view from Tuscarora Overlook, Clifton Forge, VA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

To sunny days!


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

digitalhippie13 said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> yeah 36er, popular size in unicycling, on or off road.
> 
> ...


Why not to wear a helmet if you crash every ride? Nice thing though!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Tortolitas this morning... couple more days and all the flowers will be out! Beautiful time of year here in the 'desert'...


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Thar be treasure on them trails! Found a small Stanley ratchet set on the atv trail between the house and park! Moving up in the world from reflectors and butt blinkers! It'd be nice to find the owner because it's a nice little kit. :eekster:


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Propped up bike on rock. Turned, walked away. CRASH! Turned, click.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ ouch!


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Definitely should have lowered the seat more...


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

I swear these damn trees didn't used to be this close together


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Propped up bike on rock. Turned, walked away. CRASH! Turned, click.


Good thing it wasn't at the bottom of the cliff when you turned around! I know that spot! Yesterday was so nice here in LV.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Rockslot at Coldwater, Anniston, Alabama


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

John Kuhl said:


> ^ ouch!





007 said:


> Good thing it wasn't at the bottom of the cliff when you turned around! I know that spot! Yesterday was so nice here in LV.


Yep just took a big gust of wind and it tipped over, it's a long way down the other side! :eekster:


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Southport lagoon, Tasmania.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Axen Trail*


Axen Trail


m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Yep just took a big gust of wind and it tipped over, it's a long way down the other side! :eekster:


Yikers! Did your frame get damaged? Glad it didn't topple over the edge.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yikers! Did your frame get damaged? Glad it didn't topple over the edge.


Yeah me too! No frame damage just some scratches on the crank and fork lowers thankfully.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

In love with the Koko(pelli)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Mum... look away now


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

Fun ride skills building at Lake Accotink over the weekend!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Tricky little uphill section climbing the backside of Upper Javelina... flowers coming! (This is for the guy who is bored 'cos he's riding too fast for his trails...)


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)

Red Mountain Open Space...Northern Colorado


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Eat my dust*

Pedal damn it !


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Starry starry night


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Starry starry night
> 
> View attachment 1125535


Ok. so I propose a Digital Hippie mountain bike picture calendar or coffee table book.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Mount Diablo view sunset with a little bling bling.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Winter Rules.....:thumbsup:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> Winter Rules.....:thumbsup:


That is a great is thensnow really that deep? Or was thensign loose? Great "screw the man" vibe in the pic tho....


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

sXeXBMXer said:


> That is a great is thensnow really that deep? Or was thensign loose? Great "screw the man" vibe in the pic tho....


It was that deep, a couple of winters ago though not so much this year, a few more inches and it would have been buried. The crust was hard enough to ride right on top!
Full disclosure, it's actually the turn around point for bikes on a multi-use trail so no rules broken, but not much chance of doing trail damage with that much snow.


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

Waterfront cross winds are a *****, love the added resistance training on my daily road spin though!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Winter was really out tonight!


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Spring fever!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Just commuting on this incredibly fine morning, kudos to Mother Nature.

























(Sorry for breaking the rules )


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello, its me again 

39kms and 1200m, l had fun


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Finally broke out the old steed for a spring ride. It's been months since I've ridden.

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/467042/


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Love rockies*

today's perfect for outdoor activities


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

New bike day for the young un.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Spring riding









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

New trails and bumper crop of ticks with all the rain


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Another beautiful day at the burbs!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

spring trip!


secret slickrock by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

This is the first run of the year down this trail. It went from snow to dust way too quick. Good stuff right here:





YouTube link to 4k goodness here:


----------



## RavinJM (May 18, 2015)

Great video _Neo. There are many who do these ride videos, but I appreciated yours as it always had other riders in frame for reference. Nice job!

Harold, that it a sweet camper set up you have, did you build it?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

RavinJM said:


> Harold, that it a sweet camper set up you have, did you build it?


Nope. Bought, built-to-order from Hiker Trailer. They have two shops where they build them: Denver and Indianapolis.


----------



## Boom King (Jun 5, 2016)

Evening ride was a bit of a ReRuneion.


----------



## Cot-Rodger (Aug 26, 2015)

_Neo said:


> This is the first run of the year down this trail. It went from snow to dust way too quick. Good stuff right here:


Awesome


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

*First ride on Ice...*

I can officially cross this off of my bucket list of things to do on a mountain bike 

Temperature: 28 degrees
Wind speed: 28+mph
Max speed: 21.5mph
Snow was completely hard packed ice. I barely left any tracks in the snow. It felt like I was riding on asphalt haha All in all SO MUCH FUN!:thumbsup:

Yes, I was riding on studded mtb tire


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

One for one on skinnies.








-F


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

2 for 2 on skinnies!








-F


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

*First ride on the new bike ... Steel / 27.5 Plus*


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

Maiden voyage of my new bike, very happy.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Zippity do da!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

lil' red rock


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

First ride of the year


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

General Hooliganism........unfortunately taken with an iPhone 5. May as well have been taken with a potato. Haha


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Couldn't stop smiling during his first snow ride on the smile making machine also known as a fat bike.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*end of tour*

become the asphalt road


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Time for some fresh MTB adventures, including moving to Tasmania


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

When you literally are at the end.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*more two hours ago*

keep on riding


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

Happiness is a fast flowy trail and a smooth quiet bike.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Good stuff, this!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Time for some fresh MTB adventures, including moving to Tasmania
> 
> View attachment 1127716


What wheel and tire setup is on that bike? Great shot BTW!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Patience.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

scrublover said:


> Patience.
> View attachment 1127962


I could not figure out why anyone would sit out in the snow and drink beer. Two hours later it dawned on me-we all sat out on the porch and ate chips and dip yesterday.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

misterbill said:


> I could not figure out why anyone would sit out in the snow and drink beer. Two hours later it dawned on me-we all sat out on the porch and ate chips and dip yesterday.


Heh!

Our snow conditions here are so variable. Our freeze/thaw cycles sucks. We have a narrow window of good snow riding. Even with a fatty.

This was a 45-ishF day. Slowly melting.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Time for some fresh MTB adventures, including moving to Tasmania


Blue Derby = best mtb place ever! Can't wait for more of your pics...


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

750 feet of climbing in 1.25 miles to reach the top of Pine Mountain in Cartersville, GA! Tough climb, but the view is awesome!


----------



## tommik (Jul 13, 2016)

Choosing a line wasn't so hard on this route.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

tommik said:


> Choosing a line wasn't so hard on this route.
> 
> View attachment 1128228


I wish I could have had lines like that this year...no winter to be had here in Central Ohio though....


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Time for some fresh MTB adventures, including moving to Tasmania


Great lifestyle choice. Did you move close to Derby?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Wimping out and riding inside today

Blizzard by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

baker said:


> Wimping out and riding inside today
> 
> Blizzard by Brad Baker, on Flickr


And just a mere 100 miles north, we are dry as a bone this afternoon. Looks like I'll skip the trip to Canon City this weekend and stay home to ride.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Through the "gate" and further into Navajo rocks.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> And just a mere 100 miles north, we are dry as a bone this afternoon. Looks like I'll skip the trip to Canon City this weekend and stay home to ride.
> 
> View attachment 1128306


Yeah, we got lucky with that storm prediction.


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

Erosion ruts hidden by undergrowth: a dangerous combination.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

henkm said:


> Erosion ruts hidden by undergrowth: a dangerous combination.


looks like a lot of the trails I ride especially after a "winter" of less use


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

henkm said:


> Erosion ruts hidden by undergrowth: a dangerous combination.





sXeXBMXer said:


> looks like a lot of the trails I ride especially after a "winter" of less use


Years ago I was on a spring ride hauling butt down a serious downhill in Southern California. It was an old fire-road with very bad erosion rutts. I would switch from side to side of the road avoiding the rutts. One of which couldn't be avoided. My front tire was sucked into it about a foot deep rutt at a high rate of speed. I couldn't get up out of the rutt and when the rutt suddenly changed directions my body weight kept going straight. I went flat on my face and the front wheel folded like a taco.

*Caution:* Stay out of the rutts.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

yeah... due to some flooding and run-off we have ruts now where they never used to be. It definitely makes picking lines interesting for sure.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Yetis growing on trees around here!


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Cold and frosty this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Yetis growing on trees around here!
> 
> View attachment 1128607


Awesome!!! I wish I could find the Surly fields...I hear they are in bloom this time of year!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Amazing clouds where we live.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

One of the many mind-bendingly beautiful sections of trail on the Blue Tier, Tasmania


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Ride back on the beach after the tracks in the background hills


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Coastal track









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Blessed be the Sun .... Old bike, blue bike 

Red bike, new bike


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^ Damn hippy rock stackers.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Bloomin' Desert!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ^ Damn hippy rock stackers.


I dunno, you think hippies would create such a subtle message ? This, just to the right of Blue bike.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Woke up before the sun to go explore some of N. Georgia's finest trails.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

heartland said:


> View attachment 1128866
> 
> 
> Woke up before the sun to go explore some of N. Georgia's finest trails.


Awesome. Where'd you end up?


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Awesome. Where'd you end up?


Bull and Jake Mountain . Not the most remote or gnarliest of N. GA's trail offerings, but lotsa fun. Did a couple of medium sized loops for about 20 miles of sweet singletrack.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Big sky, Blue Tier, Tasmania


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

Little Grom out with the big guys


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

*maiden ride on my new canyon strive cf 8.0*


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Climbing Black Dragon, one of the trails included in next week's Enduro World Series in Tasmania


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

Vapour rising over the forest (hard to see, actually)









Malaysia, near Seremban.


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

First long ride of the season: coastaleering, sand, cliffs, pine forests, rocks, lots of fun










Türisalu cliff, Estonia.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I see I have to call this out as a reminder AGAIN. :madmax:


Love all the great shots but not disclosing locations is a bit irritating. At least a state or area of the world would be nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the simple tour of sunday morning*

break


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Lungs are full of pollen and phlegm. Figured if I was gonna cough and hack all day I may as well do it on my MTB, right?

Cochran Mill, Palmetto, GA


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Perfect dirt at Montgomery Hall Park, Staunton, VA today.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Endo + Rotorua trails = match made in heaven.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Trails were surprisingly dry today. I think spring is here in southern New England.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Fields (Jul 1, 2015)

MTB organized ride, Earth institute, Costa Rica.










Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

My favorite view of the strip


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> My favorite view of the strip


Nice!

I had to add some Fear & Loathing bats.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Cornfield said:


> Nice!
> 
> I had to add some Fear & Loathing bats.
> 
> View attachment 1129776


G D I never rode in a convertible before! Get in.


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

lovemonkey said:


> Perfect dirt at Montgomery Hall Park, Staunton, VA today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way! I was born in Staunton and lived in the Valley until moving away for college. Wish I had discovered MTB before leaving Virginia, but now I live in Albuquerque and am spoiled by amazing trails out here.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

ABQ Clydesdale said:


> No way! I was born in Staunton and lived in the Valley until moving away for college. Wish I had discovered MTB before leaving Virginia, but now I live in Albuquerque and am spoiled by amazing trails out here.


The riding in Harrisonburg/GW&JNF is spectacular. And relatively few people on the trails, too.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

Le Duke said:


> The riding in Harrisonburg/GW&JNF is spectacular. And relatively few people on the trails, too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Any places to rent a good bike during one of my trips home?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

ABQ Clydesdale said:


> Any places to rent a good bike during one of my trips home?


Shenandoah Bicycle Company.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

ABQ Clydesdale said:


> Any places to rent a good bike during one of my trips home?


I bet a couple of the shops in Harrisonburg do rentals/demos. I KNOW that Blue Ridge Cyclery in Charlottesville does (trek and Pivot).


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

notso said:


> I bet a couple of the shops in Harrisonburg do rentals/demos. I KNOW that Blue Ridge Cyclery in Charlottesville does (trek and Pivot).


Le Duke and notso, many thanks to you both!


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

ABQ Clydesdale said:


> Any places to rent a good bike during one of my trips home?


Rocktown Bikes

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Cornfield said:


> Nice!
> 
> I had to add some Fear & Loathing bats.
> 
> View attachment 1129776


Nice to be a long way from what you're looking at!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Made a quick weekend trip to spend some time down by the river.


----------



## 13gunhey498 (Mar 30, 2017)

lol nice one!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Crow's Nest.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Sometimes you gotta go back to your roots, and attempt to answer the riddle of steel. New Santa Fe Trail, Colorado Springs, Co.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

My home forest. Learning to ride the drops.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Storm rolling in










Bonus water break.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Not a normal picture*

a different point of view


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2016)

last ride









Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*in motion*

from right hand


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*turn image*

I m sorry


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Sunshine break with the little guy.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Showing some love for the trail builder, someone else left the note :thumbsup:


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ponte Tibetano Sementina*


Tour Ponte Tibetano Ticino

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ute Valley Saturday looking busy but found some out of the way territory


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

*low, dark and wet tunnel on my favorite trail sihlsprung, kt. zurich, switzerland*


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Frozen trail snacks


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Good to get out









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

I lost a water bottle.


----------



## WannaBeMTBer (Dec 19, 2016)

The Side Chick.


----------



## Boom King (Jun 5, 2016)

Found a new trail.









Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*another point of view*

not normal picture


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Very cool to see the EWS circus come to the little town of Derby, Tasmania. Probably my favorite pic I snapped last weekend before the rain came in...


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

A day at the lake.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

A beautiful ride in Yellowstone National Park on the last Saturday before the roads open for car traffic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Spring Rocks!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

When I'm out riding, and look up and see an airplane, I often wonder where they are flying to.


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

Chewed the trail a little.



JasonG


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Can't escape the rocks around here. Aptly named Prickly Pear trail in Blacksburg, VA.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

My favourite river crossing. Near Seremban, Malaysia.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*wooden trail*

magic atmosphere in Appennine Tosco Emiliano


----------



## slider_phil (Aug 27, 2014)

Shake down for the new hardtail









Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

on the up...North South track Tasmania


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Have you good Easter all mtbikers*

of forums MTBR


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Had the drops track all to myself. Still need to tune the shocks a bit more, but it's getting there.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Uluru...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Today so lonely*

silence


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

One from yesterday morning's sunrise ride:


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

Springtime!

JasonG


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Descending Pilot Rock in Pisgah


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Squeezing the last drop of light out of my day off work﻿


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TheJesusfreak said:


> Uluru...


Life has its journeys. But that's one Y in the road I wouldn't mind being tormented on making a decision on.


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

Run-off from the hill above has nearly transformed this little pond into a 'landfill '.
Near Seremban, Malaysia.


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

I guess wide bars weren't a thing when they put this here.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

the remnants of an old house down by the Yellowstone river

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Bikepacking in Italy...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Confirm Italy is best place*

me , Giant dress, and friends this morning


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

Humidity puts a blanket over the hills near Seremban, Malaysia.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Spring has sprung and the local trails are dry...finally!!









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## velcipede (Feb 22, 2011)

I rode so hard my tire bled.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

velcipede said:


> View attachment 1134233
> 
> I rode so hard my tire bled.


Who are you, Chuck Norris?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

cloudy


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Post ride rest for the steeds.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

too deep.....


----------



## trav16 (Dec 29, 2010)

*salsa and shrooooms*


----------



## MTB nomad (Apr 23, 2017)

I went right


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Spring finally


----------



## MTB nomad (Apr 23, 2017)

screamingbunny said:


> View attachment 1134506
> 
> Spring finally


This is nice. Phone or camera?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Drugs are bad, mmkay.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

MTB nomad said:


> I went right
> 
> View attachment 1134501


We were there today and so did we.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

thx, just my phone


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

First of may in the forest of Tuscany


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Back door entrance to the park.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Teh Kraken has been reweased! :thumbsup:


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Strada Alta on Fire*


Strada Alta on Fire

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Some people here know where this is

View attachment 1135361


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Jayem said:


> Some people here know where this is
> 
> View attachment 1135361


Something about that photo screams out Fairbanks, Alaska to me - I'm not sure why.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Snow is melting in the Sierra*


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Slickrock in the springtime
View attachment 1135433


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

More from Moab
View attachment 1135434


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

BCTJ said:


> Something about that photo screams out Fairbanks, Alaska to me - I'm not sure why.


It's a long ways from Fairbanks.

View attachment 1135439


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Got good news on my physical, celebrated with a ride, and celebrated all that with some deck time. 
-my house, by Palmer Park, CO









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

davez26 said:


> Got good news on my physical, celebrated with a ride, and celebrated all that with some deck time.
> -my house, by Palmer Park, CO
> 
> 
> ...


great news on the physical!!

celebrating with a Flaming Moe?!?!?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Bartlett Wash slickrock


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Made it back to the house with 10 minutes to spare. Nature is awesome! 
View attachment 1135485


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

GPS versus cycle odo; Within 1/100 of a mile.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

davez26 said:


> Got good news on my physical, celebrated with a ride, and celebrated all that with some deck time.
> -my house, by Palmer Park, CO
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. My drink sippin' patio is 6 miles from PP. 
Nice stuff over there.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

bachman1961 said:


> Congrats. My drink sippin' patio is 6 miles from PP.
> Nice stuff over there.


My first apartment was across the street from Palmer, so when I bought my second house, I missed it so much, one priority was rideable to PP. Now, after a hard day, I am 3 minutes away.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

davez26 said:


> Got good news on my physical, celebrated with a ride, and celebrated all that with some deck time.
> -my house, by Palmer Park, CO
> 
> 
> ...


A++ deck, would lounge


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

in front of Ontario lake


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

My kid. Proud dad!


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Skooks said:


> My kid. Proud dad!


Sweet!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Let the snow melt, please









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Epic views,good brews and good friends

View attachment 1135892


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

easing my way back onto the bikes...


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ good to see you're back.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Rain, wind, sun, sand, lightning, a 700' vertical scramble, and 65 miles of adventure today.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

*in the woods on barely visible trail...*

View attachment 1135933


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

shekky said:


> easing my way back onto the bikes...


Pro Tip: Don't Armorall the seats.

Good to see you back Shek.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Let the snow melt, please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will take all of that snow...since we had almost none this year ;(

Ship to: Central Ohio


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Prime Autumn afternoon!

View attachment 1136080


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Spreading some 'Merica around the trails while testing out my Fox 34 Avalanche insert. 

View attachment 1136084


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

Worth the work.

View attachment 1136214


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Double post.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Rain, wind, sun, sand, lightning, a 700' vertical scramble, and 65 miles of adventure today.
> 
> View attachment 1135907


The only thing missing is a flash flood. Which that area is very prone to in those conditions.

Holy crap, is that 65 miles a typo?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Holy crap, is that 65 miles a typo?


No typo. 45 mile loop and 20 miles back to Moab. Did another 25 mile loop Sunday and then 20 more back into Moab. Only rode 13 this morning on Slickrock. Total of 140 miles for the past 3.5 days. It was a good weekend.

View attachment 1136253


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Last night was perfect weather for a ride with the GF, and the flowers were popping.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> No typo. 45 mile loop and 20 miles back to Moab. Did another 25 mile loop Sunday and then 20 more back into Moab. Only rode 13 this morning on Slickrock. Total of 140 miles for the past 3.5 days. It was a good weekend.
> 
> View attachment 1136253


Nice! Time for a nap.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome way to end a day off work


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Spring is here*

Spring is here.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Night time Fatty gold









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Urban Fat-venture


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

blowery said:


> Urban Fat-venture
> 
> View attachment 1136805


hell yeah!!! Did you grind that rail?


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

sXeXBMXer said:


> hell yeah!!! Did you grind that rail?


Lol, back in the day I would have tried something but aside from jumps and up and down the half and 1/4 pipe.....no rail grindage.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Judas!! Huh? Would you like a beverage? What?!NO!!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

The Pinhotis are turning green.


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

Great day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Exploring Mt Cameron with my mate, Didj the kelpie﻿


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice view of Red Rocks from Dakota Ridge


----------



## sjmilin (Apr 7, 2016)

I was riding with my trail dog when he got into a scrap with another riders dog, I threw my bike down and grabbed my dog but the other dog locked onto my leg while I was pulling mine back.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Chasin the flow at Kate Reed Reserve, Launceston Tasmania


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Caught a break in the weather finally...and subsiquently got drenched on the ride back to the house but it was worth it!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

MCHB said:


> Caught a break in the weather finally...and subsiquently got drenched on the ride back to the house but it was worth it!
> View attachment 1137909


Perfect timing photo!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*3 pictures, one word. *

Colorful


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Colorful
> 
> View attachment 1137977
> 
> ...


How long ago was your last ride, or how far from home? That looks nothing like what I am seeing out the window a few miles north of you.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> How long ago was your last ride, or how far from home? That looks nothing like what I am seeing out the window a few miles north of you.


LOL
That was on Friday a week ago at Soderburg- Valley Loop. It could have been two days ago the way our weather is.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Damn it


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

Rain couldn't deter me from my final ride before the fasting month. Temporary waterfall near Seremban, Malaysia.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Pano from the top of Raccoon Mountain:


----------



## kikibgd (Apr 3, 2011)

good 32c


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Didn't make it to Opening Day @ Angel Fire, I wasn't feeling bad-ass enough.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Another new trail at the Burbs :thumbsup:


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

from death comes new life








​


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*First serious climb of the season...*


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

After the rain. Derby, Tasmania.


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

Loving the Onyx hubs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

a joke


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*coffee Golzerensee*


Golzerensee caffee

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

After a long and steep climb it's shade time.









Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A foot of snow fell here 5 days ago.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Lunch break in one of NatGeo's 20 best American mountain bike towns.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> A foot of snow fell here 5 days ago.
> 
> View attachment 1138980


Funny how few that don't live here can comprehend the drastic day to day weather changes around our area. We went from mid 70's to low 80' degree days to a sudden 34 degrees and 3-4' of snow at elevation and a foot where we are. Two days of that then the next day it hit 65 degrees all the snow melted and then 80 degrees the next day. Today it's 69 and a few showers here and there.

Great shot by the way.


----------



## WrenchP (Aug 29, 2013)

*Hellfighters Hill Climb*

5 miles, 1200ft of elevation gain. Great views. Favorite race of the season #HellfightersHillClimb #FatFishRacing


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Berneroberland, Switzerland


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh deer


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Beer Wagon I acquired uses number of kids to rate capacity..... that's just Funny.


----------



## WannaBeMTBer (Dec 19, 2016)

Difficulties


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^You get the one pic, one line, no whine award. :thumbsup:


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Gravity Enduro in the wet is normal


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

watch out for that tree...


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Start of the season









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice 25 mile gravel grinder today since the trails around Winter Park ski are are still melting.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Spent the last 4 days in "bike camp" (between Bern/Thun, Switzerland), this was my little group, ages 10 - 13yrs. Only casualties were three broken spokes all on the same wheel (he still rode the last day on that wheel).

Last photo shows some repairs being executed, needless to say after a couple of beers had be consumed (kids all in bed).


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Grew up in Fraser...that view of Winter Park's ski runs and James/Parry Peaks is permanently etched into my brain. Lotta snow up high still!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Oops wrong thread.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

There's a singletrack


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

maybe with the pic is better..........


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Jul 25, 2014)

Opening day at Killington


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

chuck80442 said:


> Grew up in Fraser...that view of Winter Park's ski runs and James/Parry Peaks is permanently etched into my brain. Lotta snow up high still!


Great views and great riding up there for sure.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Chasing my shadow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

3 generations crossing the line of our clubs road race, me 46 (left), my daughter 15 (middle) and my father 69 (right). It was a pretty good feeling.
The club MTB race is in August, we will do it again :thumbsup:


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Warm weather at last!!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

It is getting warm enough for dawn patrol rides again.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> 3 generations crossing the line of our clubs road race, me 46 (left), my daughter 15 (middle) and my father 69 (right). It was a pretty good feeling.
> The club MTB race is in August, we will do it again :thumbsup:


that pic would definitely be going in a frame somewhere in my house!!! Awesome!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> that pic would definitely be going in a frame somewhere in my house!!! Awesome!


There's actually a couple of better pics, one of which will be hung


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Difficult real difficult


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Time for a swim!


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

well, almost down again and..just enjoying the last moments of an beautiful ride...


----------



## kikibgd (Apr 3, 2011)

Good times


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Stereotypical tire pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Creux du Van Freefall*


Creux du Van Arena - Switzerland freefall

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

kikibgd said:


> Good times
> View attachment 1140431


Holy seat post Batman. Yes Robin, it's shorter than it appears.

Sweet shot by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

McKenney's MTB crew at the Blankets Creek 6 Hour race yesterday. Two 2 man teams. Blues VS Whites. Had our own race within the race.


----------



## smittycop (Jul 7, 2015)

First real ride in nearly 4 years, way too long, the fire has re-ignited!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spleeft (May 2, 2017)

*That was a LOOOOONG downhill Dad, glad we found this creek !!!*


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

smittycop said:


> First real ride in nearly 4 years, way too long, the fire has re-ignited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great way to get back into it!!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

spleeft said:


> *That was a LOOOOONG downhill Dad, glad we found this creek !!!*
> 
> View attachment 1140550


that is awesome!!! Why were you not there next to him?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

dark wood trail


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

*LowSoCal Awesome*

More than sandy beaches in San Diego.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

living the high life

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Caught more than a buzz


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rogerfromco said:


> Nice 25 mile gravel grinder today since the trails around Winter Park ski are are still melting.





chuck80442 said:


> Grew up in Fraser...that view of Winter Park's ski runs and James/Parry Peaks is permanently etched into my brain. Lotta snow up high still!


If I had a buck for every run I've skied on that mountain I'd have. . . a couple of grand.


----------



## kiwim5 (May 19, 2015)

Winter has hit us in Wellington NZ but that means the new winter bike is out for some fun


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

smittycop said:


> First real ride in nearly 4 years, way too long, the fire has re-ignited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has to be Newfoundland, right?


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Caught more than a buzz


That picture about sums up my life, my holy trinity.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

kiwim5 said:


> Winter has hit us in Wellington NZ but that means the new winter bike is out for some fun
> 
> View attachment 1140861


Summer hit us a couple days ago. 

The oaks are just beginning to leaf out...


----------



## spleeft (May 2, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> that is awesome!!! Why were you not there next to him?


Very good question ! follow up to come soon


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

2200ft in 2.2 miles, steep!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool Clouds.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

God bless 'murica


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Gotthard*


lunchtime Gotthard

m10b


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

m10b said:


> lunchtime Gotthard
> 
> m10b


Schön! That's just down the Autobahn from me.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

field


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

number nine . number nine


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Maurizio said:


> number nine . number nine


Only us old folks no that lyric.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

91 miles and 9400' of climbing Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Quick trip down to the Tetons with the GF:


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Opening Day at Keystone Bike Park, CO. Excellent!









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Only us old folks no that lyric.


I'm a Yes Man, I don't No anything...


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Soul crushing climbs at Raccoon Mountain


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Time to ride


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Nailed it.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

For those of us used to humidity levels in the single digit range, the 97%
humidity level on this morning's ride was a bit of an unfamiliar feeling.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Smithhammer said:


> Nailed it.


Stuck the dismount, perfect 10s.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

*beautiful day on swiss alps*


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

top of the first climb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WannaBeMTBer (Dec 19, 2016)

Climate Controlled,Girlfriend Annoyed


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

uberausgang !!!!!!


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Only us old folks no that lyric.


"I am not a number... I am a free man..." Or am I way off?


----------



## WannaBeMTBer (Dec 19, 2016)

Love It


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

with US clothing : Brown University


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Cooking corners on Bruny Island


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I love summer!!


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

June 14, 2017, Snow in the Wasatch; This is me not whining:


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Long's Peak, as seen from the top of Lory State Park. About 40 miles and 7,000ft of gain to the top.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

_Neo said:


> June 14, 2017, Snow in the Wasatch; This is me not whining:


soooo jealous of snow in June!!!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

It's the little things


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Le Duke said:


> Long's Peak, as seen from the top of Lory State Park. About 40 miles and 7,000ft of gain to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like we were both at the top of Lory State Park pretty close to the same time yesterday. I was able to get 5600' of climbing over my 37 mile loop. It was a beautiful day to be out.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sometimes the hike a bike pays off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

*Jen's, Skullbucket, Sopris and proud parents*

1800' absolute elevation gain in 5 miles, and he cleaned a section that I didn't...not bad for a kid turning 10 this week.


----------



## BykerMike (Aug 3, 2016)

Fun Fun


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Another summer photo


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

river deep mountain high


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Hot day today, so mid-ride wading in the local snow melt.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Evening gravel grind after the kids are in bed.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

After work beer break on the Bluff


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe this photo is better


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

Met a bear at the Lahemaa national park.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

I did not want to go down the hiker only trail to get closer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

Gee...ya don't say. Never woulda seen that one coming.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Shotgun Jeremy said:


> Gee...ya don't say. Never woulda seen that one coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you dismounted and pushed your bike over that unruly less than groomed terrain. And then complained to your local authorities about how rough it is.


----------



## Insaneduane (May 21, 2017)

Rode Wildcat Canyon today nice easy trails, still building up my cardio after 17 years off the bike. Got a muscle cramp in both legs at the same time luckily I was 100 yards from the car after the ride was over.
Total distance 16.7 miles.

I'm getting better a year ago this ride would have been impossible.

Duane out









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I hope you dismounted and pushed your bike over that unruly less than groomed terrain. And then complained to your local authorities about how rough it is.


Yes! They even provided the phone number to make such a complaint. Its so easy to remember!










Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

saturday is a perfect day


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

and in the end of trail a little surprise


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

insaneduane said:


> rode wildcat canyon today nice easy trails, still building up my cardio after 17 years off the bike. Got a muscle cramp in both legs at the same time luckily i was 100 yards from the car after the ride was over.
> Total distance 16.7 miles.
> 
> I'm getting better a year ago this ride would have been impossible.
> ...


N i c e :thumbsup:


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Other than the park by the house and the new neighbor kid tour, Last real ride had Dr Gary and I make a run to downtown Co Springs and back north.... **an impressive 12.57 miles because the bike odo and my phone gps were right on the money !! :yikes:


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

old cabin in the woods, the 1000ft vertical and 2.5 mile "driveway" may be why it's abandoned

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Pinhotis in Ellijay


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Going up high rollin'


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ Where is that?


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

007 said:


> ^^^ Where is that?


Cave Lake state park, 4 hrs north of Vegas. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Aug 26, 2009)

A viper chilling...I mean warming in the middle of the fire road until we passed and scared it off to the bushes..


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

That photo ^ of the "viper" does not show. I'm guessing you used imgur which is not supported by this site anymore.

Please re-post in another way. Curiosity killed the cat.


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Aug 26, 2009)

Should work now tho by this time you'll probably be underwhelmed. 
One more


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Hayduke Lives.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ahhh now I see the viper. Thanks for the ambition, I was expecting more though.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah, I was expecting a big snake - like this guy, perched up and in attack mode. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Qv3ZbiH49Fo/Us8PZVVK8kI/AAAAAAAAAvM/WGn8UNaP4Uc/s1600/MarchEpicRide4.jpg


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

BCTJ said:


> Yeah, I was expecting a big snake - like this guy, perched up and in attack mode. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Qv3ZbiH49Fo/Us8PZVVK8kI/AAAAAAAAAvM/WGn8UNaP4Uc/s1600/MarchEpicRide4.jpg


Never mind I finally saw it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

That's just a harmless rattlesnake ready to French kiss you as you pass by.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

It's a long way to the top if you wanna rock & roll!


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

notso said:


> It's a long way to the top if you wanna rock & roll!


Could not agree more with that!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

That mountain on the right, yeah, you're going to climb most of that.









Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

American White Pelican


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

You rode a Pelican?


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

watermonkey said:


> You rode a Pelican?


Nope. I passed one on the river bike trail yesterday.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BCTJ said:


> Nope. I passed one on the river bike trail yesterday.


We have a thread for that. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/bird-thread-873619.html

Most excellent shot by the way.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> We have a thread for that.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/bird-thread-873619.html
> 
> Most excellent shot by the way.


Thanks!! I guess I should have posted it in the bird thread or the animal encounters thread. This thread has a larger viewership though, I think.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

BCTJ said:


> American White Pelican





watermonkey said:


> You rode a Pelican?





BCTJ said:


> Nope. I passed one on the river bike trail yesterday.


Man thats gotta hurt, spose if the bill comes first it might be ok (sort of 😫)


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Please don't rode a pelican..............


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Road block

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Sunrise rides are early this time of year:


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Riders on the storm...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

^ this one got me too on the way home










but after 2 and a half weeks in Seoul (work) it was good to be home and on the commute, Thurgau Switzerland










and no one was looking after my trails when l was gone


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Scott mtb shoes bye bye


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Are you ready ?


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Still snow up high in western MT


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

first time in a while i've ridden two days in a row...


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Gimmee shelter


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*stone cold fever*

Ducato Firenze limit


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Some shade please!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Went bike shopping today, sort of...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Escaping the heat. Second ride in a row over 8500'


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Just think - if I could somehow make some money from my outdoors photographs, I wouldn't have to work as an attorney anymore. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Green trees.


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Pedal rash!


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Another day in Paradise, aka Keystone Bike Park, Colorado.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

easing my way back into 20+ mile ride shape....


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Great day riding in the Rockies with the climb finishing up over the 10,000 foot mark.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

River deep .appennine high


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

A ride in the woods.


----------



## smittycop (Jul 7, 2015)

Testing out the new components on a little 10k ride out the back door


















Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Asheville, NC.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Alpe Tre Potenze and Rondinaio mount


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Aug 26, 2009)

Uhm, I guess we can call this a rock garden?


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Summer Sunset.

View attachment 1146065


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dawn patrol this morning


----------



## joeychitwood (Jul 10, 2017)

A cell phone photo last Sunday morning on the Buckhorn Trail at Detroit Mountain Recreation Area in Detroit Lakes, Minnesota.


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

My grandchildren may see semi-mature trees on this scorched hill. Use your brain when you camp!









Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

4am wake up was worth it:


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Weekday morning ride with the wife.


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

abelfonseca said:


> Weekday morning ride with the wife.
> 
> View attachment 1146316


Great shot! :thumbsup: where was the picture taken?


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

Funtastic.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

LiquidSpin said:


> Great shot! :thumbsup: where was the picture taken?


Thanks! This picture was taken from one of the mountains surrounding San Pedro Sula, Honduras. Clouds were low on top of the city yesterday. Its was about 6:10 am.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

the ending is perfect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boom King (Jun 5, 2016)

Red Hill night ride.


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

abelfonseca said:


> Thanks! This picture was taken from one of the mountains surrounding San Pedro Sula, Honduras. Clouds were low on top of the city yesterday. Its was about 6:10 am.


So awesome! The low clouds over the mountains makes me want to ride those trails and see it for myself. Unfortunately, I've got nothing like that here in VA, USA.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

What happened to Digital Hippie? I haven't seen any photos from him in a while.


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice and muddy after the race.


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

Hit up DuPont last week.

Ridgeline is rated as the #2 flow trail nationwide.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Ridge ride to escape the heat..


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

Trapp Family Cabin.


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

a year since I started radiation, surgery, chemo and clots. due in for surgery the next morning to finish it all off and it's 2 degrees out there. must be time for a ride


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Gemse*


Speed Gemse

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Still. Kick. Arse. Even after 22 years.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Hot









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

i44.photobucket.com/albums/f12/scrublover/2017/July/IMG_0674.jpg


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Doh! Work comp is not wanting to let me edit that post...


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Almost.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Scenic Waterfall


----------



## smittycop (Jul 7, 2015)

Fun times with some new components








Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Where do I go to complain about the view?


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I rode on trails today that I spent four years learning how to avoid, so I could look at the elevation gain on strava. Hahaha

OD YD Trails 
Cycling 
Fitness 
6.12 mi Distance 3:04:19 Time 2.0 Speed (mph) 1,043 ft Elev Gain


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Found this stuffed toy in the middle of nowhere. I don't know why, but I thought I should post this somewhere.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reformed4Life (Jul 10, 2017)

Hot sunny climb out of the coulee in Lethbridge 









Finally figured out image posting! Haven't used a forum in atleast ten years haha


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Reformed4Life said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/o057X6
> 
> Can anyone help with posting images?


The easiest is to click on "Go Advanced" at the bottom of the reply - and upload from your PC. If you are on Tapatalk is a lot easier to do.


----------



## Reformed4Life (Jul 10, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> The easiest is to click on "Go Advanced" at the bottom of the reply - and upload from your PC. If you are on Tapatalk is a lot easier to do.


Thanks! I made a flikr account and used the html code for images... Is tapatalk an app? I will check that out.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Reformed4Life said:


> Thanks! I made a flikr account and used the html code for images... Is tapatalk an app? I will check that out.


It is, much easier to post, and to add pics right from your phone.


----------



## lond (Jan 14, 2017)

This is reservoir and its supposed to be filled with water but its dry to the bottom as deathvalley:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

commuting to work.......


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

and home again


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I wish we could keep these summer days in a bottle to be opened in January.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

killing myself to live...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

6.04am, slight rain falling, birds chirping, sticky root infested trail, no-one to be seen, sometimes l feel sorry for people who commute any other way.........


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

got chased by two badgers on the way down the hill to the Roosevelt Arch. The way back up was less eventful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Mmm Mmm good.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

near the top ready for the downhill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

First lap completed of a two lap race in Sport Men.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

North end of Lake Geneva, Switzerland


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

took a knife to a gun fight, came out uninjured

Morges, Lake Geneva, Switzerland


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

at the start, only 2400 ft of climbing in three miles to go before the descent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

first after work ride in quite some time:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

I didn't have a quarter :madman:


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

Top of Kevorkian Pass - Blankets Creek GA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

Coyote_Lover said:


> Top of Kevorkian Pass - Blankets Creek GA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it when bike people name stuff. I plan on a trip up Brokebike Mtn. this weekend.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Coyote_Lover said:


> Top of Kevorkian Pass - Blankets Creek GA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But did ya clear it? ?


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> But did ya clear it? 


Stalker these fine people don't care about that. 

Fine. No if you must know! First time on VMT and decided to ride up KP and but came to halt at this feature. I did stand there and stare at it for about 5 solid mins before slowly traversing it on foot lol. Someday maybe lol. I am willing to follow someone to learn it


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

I'd be glad to show you how to make it 3/4 of the way then lose traction and spin out. :skep:


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

This is just some random video and I'm a noob but it's really hard for pics or video to do this feature justice lol. The super rocky descent and the pending cliff fall to death with a fence what will stop no one makes this a white knuckle experience, for me at least! Going up is no better lol.


----------



## Reformed4Life (Jul 10, 2017)

Coyote_Lover said:


> This is just some random video and I'm a noob but it's really hard for pics or video to do this feature justice lol. The super rocky descent and the pending cliff fall to death with a fence what will stop no one makes this a white knuckle experience, for me at least! Going up is no better lol.


Good work mate! I would've crashed haha. A chest mounted recording system would be fun to have.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Water break! :3 








*sniffle* I'm so proud. My nephew can ride a pedal bike!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

escape from the heat city


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Mandrake root


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We got a little 30 mile loop with 4000' of climbing, up to over 12,000' last night under the full moon.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

MCHB said:


> Water break! :3
> View attachment 1150491
> 
> 
> *sniffle* I'm so proud. My nephew can ride a pedal bike!


With a pack twice his size


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

kazlx said:


>


I like the picture. Was it all natural light?

Tim


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

the comute home.....


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

The Big Lie-

Okay, this isn't a very recent ride but I'm just happy to see I can post some photos now that P Bucket has went all Greedy. 

Open Range ride around 7600 elevation between C Springs and Castle Rock with some friends. For a time, my habit was to find any nearby NO PARKING sign and park the bikes for a photo.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

double post some how.

Can anyone talk me thru finding the delete option ?


:???:


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

wet Single track for days


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Could this photo possibly win me a blue ribbon at the State Fair next month? Or is it not exciting enough?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^It lacks a distinct focal point, from my perspective, unless the white flowering bushes are the subject, which a title might convey. I realize the full size image may have more detail that is not apparent in your pic, and that could change things a bit. Ask yourself what you are communicating with the image, how does your composition reinforce that?


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

bsieb said:


> ^It lacks a distinct focal point, from my perspective, unless the white flowering bushes are the subject, which a title might convey. I realize the full size image may have more detail that is not apparent in your pic, and that could change things a bit. Ask yourself what you are communicating with the image, how does your composition reinforce that?


Thanks for the feedback. Maybe I'll see if I can crop it a different way or something.

Posting photos on MTBR is always a great way to pass the time.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

BCTJ said:


> Posting photos on MTBR is always a great way to pass the time.


Riding is also not a bad way


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

commuting home


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Another scenic sunset. I think this is my favorite summer photo so far.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> Riding is also not a bad way


Very true. :thumbsup::thumbsup: That's why I try to do the bike commute as much as possible.


----------



## smittycop (Jul 7, 2015)

Satisfaction

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

just before the rock'n roll


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

Ft. Mountain State Park, GA. Awesome.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

missus is loving her new toy, first ride and she's over the moon, Canyon LUX CF 7.9


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

A boy and his bike. 
Falcon trail, USAFA, near Colorado Springs, CO.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Out for a fully-loaded ride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Today Abetone pass


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

My kind of stupidity, 4+ hours, 40+ miles on a singlespeed beach cruiser.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

after the ride which was cut short due to a black bear on the trail

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> after the ride which was cut short due to a black bear on the trail
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get that stand?

Some of y'all are making me jealous with your trails.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Blue Alpine flowers juxtaposed against the trail.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> after the ride which was cut short due to a black bear on the trail
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why would a black bear sighting cut your ride short? They find spokes and rubber not very digestible.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

kazlx said:


>


Amazing shot!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Stardust


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Why would a black bear sighting cut your ride short? They find spokes and rubber not very digestible.


Take your life into your own hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

Finally cleared this uphill section after many a walk overs. I swear it looks more treacherous in person!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Coyote_Lover said:


> Finally cleared this uphill section after many a walk overs. I swear it looks more treacherous in person!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Stardust
> 
> View attachment 1152124


Great picture as always. 
Where have you been? I haven't seen any posts from you lately.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Coyote_Lover said:


> Finally cleared this uphill section after many a walk overs.


Congrats, its an awesome feeling isnt it



Coyote_Lover said:


> I swear it looks more treacherous in person!


they always do, photos do nothing for showing how trail really are


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

Southern Arizona... yes, I am serious.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

*First work commute, route home yesterday morning.*


----------



## smittycop (Jul 7, 2015)

While my girls are away, this boy gets to play









Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Stardust
> 
> View attachment 1152124


That is one of the most amazing pictures I have ever seen. Just wonderful.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Vespasianus said:


> That is one of the most amazing pictures I have ever seen. Just wonderful.


It's as if he threw silver sparkles in the air and then quickly took the shot.

Simply amazing shot, thanks for sharing DH13.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Today over the top


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Shotgun Jeremy said:


> Where did you get that stand?
> 
> Some of y'all are making me jealous with your trails.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


I got it off Amazon for like $19.95 plus shipping


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh wow, way cheaper than I expected. Thanks! 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> I got it off Amazon for like $19.95 plus shipping


Do you remember what the name of it is, or any pertinent info to describe it. I couldn't find it searching Amazon.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

kevinboyer said:


> Do you remember what the name of it is, or any pertinent info to describe it. I couldn't find it searching Amazon.


It's called Bike Hand. I searched for rear tire bike stand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

huckleberry hound said:


> Great picture as always.
> Where have you been? I haven't seen any posts from you lately.


Heya thanks. Still around, just coming out of mid Winter hibernation! Ok... and I've fallen head over heels, so... hmm a little distracted overall!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Vespasianus said:


> That is one of the most amazing pictures I have ever seen. Just wonderful.


thanks glad you like it! It was a beautiful night out. I took a few versions but this is my favorite.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Heya thanks. Still around, just coming out of mid Winter hibernation! Ok... and I've fallen head over heels, so... hmm a little distracted overall!


That's Great! God said it's not good for man to be alone.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Heya thanks. Still around, just coming out of mid Winter hibernation! Ok... and I've fallen head over heels, so... hmm a little distracted overall!


So you bought a new bike?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*some people like play hard*

from mt.Gomito cableway in the Abetone Gravity park


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So you bought a new bike?


classic


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Morning commute


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

I think is supposed to be a church in the woods.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Good hard tail terrain


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe this one is better for the State Fair?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

longest ride of the year on a new bike...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

mmmmmmm moist


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*so Gila*

more grip more more


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Classic Italian landscape with Giant


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Rolling easy, 11 miles of AFA on the 91 HardRock after trading the commuter tires for 2.2 small block.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Wasatch Crest Trail, Park City, Utah - such a cool trail. The air was really thin at 10,000 feet.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> mmmmmmm moist


love those kind of trails!


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Wombat said:


> I like the picture. Was it all natural light?
> 
> Tim


Negative, trail photographer at Whistler on 'In Deep'.


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Deja Vu (this was natural light, but taken with DSLR)


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

For long distance rides this bike is almost like cheating.


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Lush


----------



## Conspearasea (Sep 4, 2011)

Ready to climb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

a pick of the Yellowstone River after a short hike, my bike ride was to the general store to get some beer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bachman1961 said:


> Rolling easy, 11 miles of AFA on the 91 HardRock after trading the commuter tires for 2.2 small block.


The way you worded that it sounded like a Vanilla Ice lyric.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

testing cockpit tweaks in golden gate park...


----------



## vaer (Aug 3, 2015)

It really shouldn't have taken us 3 years to check out skyline (NorCal)
 








Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> a pick of the Yellowstone River after a short hike, my bike ride was to the general store to get some beer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this pick is just rubbing salt in the wound of school starting this week....


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

sittin top of the world


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Saddle time with my baby... Trail 305, Prescott, AZ.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Bloody knee?


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Maurizio said:


> sittin top of the world


Bloody knee?


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Another Wasatch Crest photo - around 10,000 feet elevation. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Took some small flights in Palmer Park before I flew out of town









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

cycljunkie said:


> Bloody knee?


I hope you arent a vampire


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Summer is slip sliding away. :cryin::cryin:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

there's a two hundred yard section of trail on strawberry hill in golden gate park overlooking this placid lake that's perfect for testing suspension settings...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

getting back into a weekly groove...damn, this bike is FUN when the trail points down...


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

pretty much hiked the last mile up but it was worth it for the downhill and the first real test of my new bike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

made for fun, indeed...


----------



## luckyguy19 (Jun 28, 2017)

Otero Canyon, too many rocks.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

3 hours in the red, suffer score speaks for itself!!!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Cool morning clouds!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> The way you worded that it sounded like a Vanilla Ice lyric.


lol - You've got music-on-the-brain.

I hope I can lose that thought, Heaven forbid I need to start making all text sound flowy, more lyrical.

:skep:


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

Still the best after-work ride near Denver.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Lots of good trails in the world, but good lawd it's good to be home if only for a short time!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

the start of the trail

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Im bit outta shape , sure lm taller & skinnier.......


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

the funny side of trail


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Spitfire under the southern lights.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Another Wasatch Crest photo.


----------



## jahkneefive (Sep 8, 2009)

HuskyDoo said:


> I think is supposed to be a church in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 1152830
> 
> ...


I disagree that is clearly a skinnies practice course with degrading radius' to increase difficulty.


----------



## Plummit (Jan 14, 2004)

Beauty day for a lunch ride.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

Heat wave forecasted, gotta skip work and beat the sun out.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ It was 98 when I finished my ride today. Drank a lot of water.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Cold, wet, hard, fun


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

It's not every day that your ride through the mountains ends in a "free" helicopter ride...










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

uploading photos a breeze using tapatalk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

paleh0rse said:


> It's not every day that your ride through the mountains ends in a "free" helicopter ride...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad luck man, that looks like what l did 2yrs ago, get ready for a looooong recovery


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> Bad luck man, that looks like what l did 2yrs ago, get ready for a looooong recovery


Speaking of which, I guess my "last ride" was technically the stationary bike at physical therapy this week...doh!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

in golden gate park today--my new marin and my buddy's new intense caliber which cost twice as much as my marin:


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Tour Albert Heim SAC Huette*


Tour Albert-Heim SAC Huette

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Post Monsoon desert is so beautiful!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ it sure is.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

perfect conditions today for a ride to cap the three day weekend...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

About 200 elevation metres into a 1600 elevation metre climb (avg 8.5%), boy did l sweat. Needless to say the trails down were fun  
Me (possibly crying):










Some of my collegues, there was 13 of us in all:




























Berne Oberland, Switzerland


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

First ride with a new group of people.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

cmg71 said:


> About 200 elevation metres into a 1600 elevation metre climb (avg 8.5%), boy did l sweat. Needless to say the trails down were fun
> Me (possibly crying):
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Gross Scheidegg and the road up from the North side? That's a long, long climb if it is. Either way, great pics.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

1 Speed said:


> Is that Gross Scheidegg and the road up from the North side? That's a long, long climb if it is. Either way, great pics.


Yes it is, good spotting,
its a ~20km climb, and l took my Fattie


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

cmg71 said:


> Yes it is, good spotting,
> its a ~20km climb, and l took my Fattie


That's a haul up from the previous valley... especially on a fattie. Well done. I rode it during the NAVAD 1000 (on my 29+) and then my wife and I have been back to the Rosenlaui hotel a couple of times since. Plus, we've done some hiking down there.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Colorful!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Discover a new trail


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Wrong bike. Went anyway. Had fun. Didn't die. :thumbsup:


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I wonder what cycling joys this day will bring?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Kids Training


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Not wrong , mate*



JonathanGennick said:


> Wrong bike. Went anyway. Had fun. Didn't die. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1156586


Not wrong mate , your bike is the first step. The second step depend on your budget but the first impression is very important !!!!
Keep on riding !


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Maurizio said:


> Not wrong mate , your bike is the first step. The second step depend on your budget but the first impression is very important !!!!
> Keep on riding !


Thanks! I meant that generally it is the wrong sort of bike for that sort of trail. I do have a mountain-bike that is more suitable, but what you see in the photo is the bike I had chosen to ride that particular day. "Run what ya brung". Right? I did take it easy though. It's one of my absolute favorite bikes, and I won't risk damaging it. I made sure to "ride light".


----------



## Reformed4Life (Jul 10, 2017)

Autumn is here!









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

a trip to the emergency room less than two miles in...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Why???

and l thought my day was bad with 2 flats and 1 tube


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> Why???
> 
> and l thought my day was bad with 2 flats and 1 tube


toppled off the bike sideways into a tree when i lost momentum through a section i've done a million zillion times.

separated, fractured shoulder...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

That sucks, heres to a speedy recovery


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Get well soon Shekky.


----------



## roel_330 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi, I have the same bike, im 6 feet tall, mine is large. Im always thinking its small for my height (on pictures/photos)..curious, what is the size of your Niner? Beautiful scenery..must be breezy up there


----------



## roel_330 (Mar 5, 2013)

Maurizio said:


> Today over the top


Hi, I have the same bike, im 6 feet tall, mine is large. Im always thinking its small for my height (on pictures/photos)..curious, what is the size of your Niner? Beautiful scenery..must be breezy up there


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Waterbottleception! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

shekky said:


> a trip to the emergency room less than two miles in...


Auguri di buona guarigione , Shekky !


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^what he said speedy recovery Shekky.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks for the well-wishes.

i am happy to report the san francisco fire department is keeping my bike and pack safe at the station until i can arrange their retrieval.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeti dogs for lunch after a morning of sweet downhilling in Big Sky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

Wife's first MTB ride!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Showing an old friend new lines:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Auto cam mania


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

roel_330 said:


> Hi, I have the same bike, im 6 feet tall, mine is large. Im always thinking its small for my height (on pictures/photos)..curious, what is the size of your Niner? Beautiful scenery..must be breezy up there


Mine is XL. I'm 1.90 m.Just for me . Emd9 is solid frame.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

roel_330 said:


> Hi, I have the same bike, im 6 feet tall, mine is large. Im always thinking its small for my height (on pictures/photos)..curious, what is the size of your Niner? Beautiful scenery..must be breezy up there


over the Abetone pass on mount Gomito , Abetone Gravity park start from cableway , i' m not with these but real steep ascent and descend. Yes , was breezy now more I mean


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

rocks in a hard place


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Legs needed a rest from the Fattie, so l headed to the hills, sure lll get wet on the way down though


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

bronxbomber252 said:


> Wife's first MTB ride!


Bronxbomber252 she is still smiling! Must have had fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

HuskyDoo said:


> Bronxbomber252 she is still smiling! Must have had fun.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very much so. One OTB, one fall to the side, and stuck by a cholla (nasty type of cactus for my non south west USA/Mexico friends). Yet the fist thing she said after we got home was "can we ride again on Thursday?"


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Desolation Lake, Park City, Utah.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Snow and wildfire in the same afternoon:


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Sunday skinny clinic.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

^nice!


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

Spent this past Sunday riding/ racing 47.2 miles and 6800ft of some pretty damn impressive terrain in Aspen, Colorado.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Fall = rain = death mud. :madman::yikes::madman::yikes:


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Mediocre ride, great view.


----------



## mathers (May 11, 2017)

Couldn't beat the trail









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Egads. That is ugly
Heal fast.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

lidarman said:


> Egads. That is ugly
> Heal fast.


Welcome back to MTBR


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Welcome back to MTBR


Exactly, he thinks he can disappear for years without a word and then just drop in anywhere without a word. What ever happened to manners.  Welcome back Lidarman.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Exactly, he thinks he can disappear for years without a word and then just drop in anywhere without a word. What ever happened to manners.  Welcome back Lidarman.


Thanks guys! But this could be more like falling off a the wagon....however, after all my getting old and fat and having my midlife sins, I might be trying this therapy a litte more. I feel like the guy who was in coma for 5 years. New--president, job responsibilities, bottom brackets, tapered headtubes, drive train, wheel size, carbon frames, handlebar width. I was/am even still running tubes.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Brain: You can't stop here, it isn't the top!
Lungs: FU, buddy!


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

From yesterday's ride, Fall is advancing way too quickly, soon it's going to be winter again. Gotta get my winter tires soon :eekster:


----------



## bigdrowe (Aug 8, 2017)

KiwiJohn said:


> Spitfire under the southern lights.
> View attachment 1155867


That's a dope pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

lidarman said:


> Thanks guys! But this could be more like falling off a the wagon....however, after all my getting old and fat and having my midlife sins, I might be trying this therapy a litte more. I feel like the guy who was in coma for 5 years. New--president, job responsibilities, bottom brackets, tapered headtubes, drive train, wheel size, carbon frames, handlebar width. I was/am even still running tubes.


Time warp, no worries some of us still run old geometry and tubes. The important part is getting out and enjoying the ride.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

In the dark after a few beers is the perfect time to hit the jump line for the first time.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

evasive said:


> In the dark after a few beers is the perfect time to hit the jump line for the first time.


Clearly.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

top of the climb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Vibrant Fall Colors :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Chillin at lil' red rock


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Fat barends*


Fat Barends

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

I know it's one picture... But it's my first week of mtbiking since I had Achile's surgery. I've been cleared for road riding a few weeks ago but it's not the "real" thing. Here's some pics of a ride with my brother in beautiful Vallée-Bras-du-Nord near Quebec City


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Guacamole Mesa









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Getting high before the snow rolls in

Soda Ridge Trail by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Silentfoe said:


> Guacamole Mesa


Nice. Love me some Guacamole. Headed there next month and cain't wait...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

More climbing ahead!









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

My daughter (14) and l are in Finale Liguria, Italy, for a week, this was from yesterdays "warm up ride"


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Sometimes it's nice to just go for a mellow ride on the rail trails.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ursenental*


Ursenen Valley

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Todays ride was 28kms and 1005hms, which included the "Rollercoaster", absolute awesome trail, Finale Liguria, Italy


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

and todays, 32kms and 1174hms, and with my daughter starting to wig out now and then l occasionally had to say........

(pic taken at the old NATO Base somewhere near Finale Liguria, ltaly)


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

Keep them coming, cmg. Looks like an awesome trip that neither of you will forget.

Dan


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Waterfall fun.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Snowbird training.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Found a cave, it was interesting, Finale Liguria, Italy


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Yellow River (GA)


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Danimal said:


> Keep them coming, cmg. Looks like an awesome trip that neither of you will forget.
> 
> Dan


Today was our last riding day , but another awesome day it was. As you may guess we have a million pics & vids, but none convey how great this last week was. We will definately be coming back here.


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)

Sourdough!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> Today was our last riding day , but another awesome day it was. As you may guess we have a million pics & vids, but none convey how great this last week was. We will definately be coming back here.


in that first pic, she looks like dad in his avatar....awesome!!!

your whole "travel log" has been an advertisement of how cool this activity can and should be!!!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> your whole "travel log" has been an advertisement of how cool this activity can and should be!!!


That is a massively good point, to be honest my 14yr old daughter and I (46yr old, soon to be older) dont have a lot to talk about, but riding bikes gives us proper "together time", and we can push/help each other and just get away from it all, many folks were suprised that she came on this holiday with me, thinking she'd rather hang with friends in her holidays. 
so better post a pic then......


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> That is a massively good point, to be honest my 14yr old daughter and I (46yr old, soon to be older) dont have a lot to talk about, but riding bikes gives us proper "together time", and we can push/help each other and just get away from it all, many folks were suprised that she came on this holiday with me, thinking she'd rather hang with friends in her holidays.
> so better post a pic then......


...and you possibly find, later on, that she was way more "into" you than it seemed. I know for me and my mom it was like that. I never disliked her, or had a negative relationship, but at the time, i didn't realize how many cool things were happening, or that she was a springboard for in my life, that are now central to my existence. For me it is music. I am a professional musician by trade...and that is ALL due to her influence, even though , at the time, I didn't see that happening. Like you and your daughter and biking, mom had me do church choir...which on the outside I sort of hated. But on the inside, it built SO MUCH foundational experiences that influenced my later life...and I actually did enjoy it, but just didn't "know" it at the time.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Sunday morning BLT


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I kinda feel like the whole "One picture, one line" thing has drifted off course a little.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

jeffw-13 said:


> I kinda feel like the whole "One picture, one line" thing has drifted off course a little.


Sorry, well Im not really


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Holiday time


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

cmg71 said:


> Today was our last riding day , but another awesome day it was. As you may guess we have a million pics & vids, but none convey how great this last week was. We will definately be coming back here.


I know the sea in distance. I hope you know the real " pesto " sauce......


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Bad to the bone


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Fun Furkapass*


Fun Furkapass

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

The calm before the storm!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Hydraulic Lake.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Happy Columbus Day!! I wish that I could discover a new continent....maybe on Mars.









View attachment 1161571


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Sunday morning slab.


----------



## steiger (Dec 10, 2009)

Saturday ride at haruvit forest









Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

steiger said:


> Saturday ride at haruvit forest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks great! If it's not muddy this weekend, I'll give it a go!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## steiger (Dec 10, 2009)

Mike123456 said:


> Where is Hruvit (in Israel)? It looks great!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Near kfar menachem, on the way to ella valley.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

steiger said:


> Near kfar menachem, on the way to ella valley.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Another Columbus Day photo. :thumbsup:


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

My favorite season...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Trouty, one of the EWS stages at Blue Derby. Sick trail!


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Bouldering is fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Riding with my daughter is rad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

This is my favorite time of the year to ride singletrack!


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

A.Christopher said:


> This is my favorite time of the year to ride singletrack!


How sweet is that. Looks like your baby just came out of the bike wash


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

Beauty and history all around!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Racing the sun at 8500ft.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Let it snow...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

It snowed, I rode.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

New trail and summer just around the corner, oh yeah!!!


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Let it snow...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





mtnbkr80015 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Smithhammer said:


> It snowed, I rode.


CAn't wait!!! So jealous of you guys


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

the snow melted but more coming on Saturday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

singletrack on the Slate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Tree on Fire.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Beautiful week at the Raystown Allegrippis trails in central Pa.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Halfway down Portal in Moab. Enchilada tomorrow!


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

First time at Moab.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

stripes said:


> First time at Moab.


Navajo Rocks?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

White Rim, Moab


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Le Duke said:


> Navajo Rocks?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yep


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Somewhere along Gold Bar Rim. Buddy brought a drone and took some fun overhead shots.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

View from the top of Hurl :thumbsup:


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Winter is here.


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

George Washington Forest, VA.

Trails ridden: Tillman West, Festival, Reddish Knob, Narrowback, Wolf Ridge & Stokesville trails.

DAMN FUN~:thumbsup:


----------



## Hyena74 (Sep 19, 2017)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


OMG, I was just crusing this picture thread and saw this! I know exactly where that is at...and its my third cousin's place! lolololol


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

great road ride today with a little bit of singletrack but these bitches all around my doors when I got home, thankfully my bike scared them away. But they are still everywhere up here in Mammoth Hot Springs, Yellowstone National Park

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Her facial expression said to me "Get off of this trail, its mine."


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Dusty dog face on the first 11 miles









This after the second ride at 7 miles and a bowl of food for dinner.

Ball is not being dropped at my feet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

BCTJ said:


> Her facial expression said to me "Get off of this trail, its mine."
> 
> View attachment 1164086


Did you turn around or jumped over her?


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> Did you turn around or jumped over her?


I can't jump that high - haha. Fortunately, there was another trail that went around her. She wasn't budging at all. Here's another photo with her calf.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^lol that's awesome! You guys are super lucky!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

BCTJ said:


> I can't jump that high - haha. Fortunately, there was another trail that went around her. She wasn't budging at all. Here's another photo with her calf.
> 
> View attachment 1164120


are they aggressive? or do you have nothing to worry about?

certainly not the prettiest creatures.......


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> are they aggressive? or do you have nothing to worry about?
> 
> certainly not the prettiest creatures.......


Just a few days ago, not far from this location in Park City, a woman got trampled and badly injured by a mother moose.

https://www.eastidahonews.com/2017/10/utah-woman-badly-injured-trampled-moose/

But, these moose didn't seem very aggressive towards me. The baby just ran away. The Mom kept looking at me but otherwise, she just sat on the trail. She certainly wasn't interested in sharing the trail.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

cmg71 said:


> are they aggressive? or do you have nothing to worry about?
> 
> certainly not the prettiest creatures.......





BCTJ said:


> Just a few days ago, not far from this location in Park City, a woman got trampled and badly injured by a mother moose.
> 
> https://www.eastidahonews.com/2017/10/utah-woman-badly-injured-trampled-moose/
> 
> But, these moose didn't seem very aggressive towards me. The baby just ran away. The Mom kept looking at me but otherwise, she just sat on the trail. She certainly wasn't interested in sharing the trail.


Moose are typically pretty gentle but can be aggressive this time of year or if threatened. Surprised to hear a cow attacked someone, though. Bulls are usually the ones to attack. At any rate, these animals are huge and not to be trifled with even if not behaving aggressively. I see them all the time on rides (we have a huge moose population) but usually far off enough that we don't interact. It's a bit unnerving to hear one running through the woods on a night ride too.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Wheee!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Lake Loop @ White Water Center Charlotte, NC


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Can you spot the animal in this picture?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

No, not exactly but: Is that a Bobcat I'm seeing?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Moose are typically pretty gentle but can be aggressive this time of year or if threatened. Surprised to hear a cow attacked someone, though. Bulls are usually the ones to attack. At any rate, these animals are huge and not to be trifled with even if not behaving aggressively. I see them all the time on rides (we have a huge moose population) but usually far off enough that we don't interact. It's a bit unnerving to hear one running through the woods on a night ride too.


Actually in the moose world it's usually the cows that are more aggressive towards humans. Although both are very unpredictable at any time of year. Awesome critters in my opinion. What other creatures appearance is more at home in a cartoon book than in real life.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I was just joking that the mountain biker is an "animal." But, perhaps you found a bobcat - sharp eyes. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

When I look at this photo, I think - isn't mountain biking a cool sport? These trees look impassable, however, with mountain biking, we can ride through them on a bike.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BCTJ said:


> I was just joking that the mountain biker is an "animal." But, perhaps you found a bobcat - sharp eyes. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> When I look at this photo, I think - isn't mountain biking a cool sport? These trees look impassable, however, with mountain biking, we can ride through them on a bike.


LOL
Hook line and sinker. I almost said the biker but then I remembered I was in the Passion forum. Everything's serious over here.  BTW I went through a lot of trouble creating that Bobcat in my own mind.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> LOL
> Hook line and sinker. I almost said the biker but then I remembered I was in the Passion forum. Everything's serious over here.  BTW I went through a lot of trouble creating that Bobcat in my own mind.


It could be a Bobcat. There must be a lot of them in that area. You know what I really want to photograph is a Black Bear......as long as I survive the encounter.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Come to think of it. I created that Bobcat because I had Bobcats on my mind. My sister had an encounter with two of them yesterday morning. She was walking her German Shepherd and came upon them laying down. She first heard them growling at her and the dog. Luckily there was an irrigation ditch between them filled with water. She was trying to control the dog from going after them, so excuse the crappy photos. It's a good thing she managed to hold the dog back. Some serious damage could have resulted with two cats if it came down to it. Most likely they would have fled though.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Singletrack on the Slate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Fire road with my Macho Man....that sounds wrong!









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Bent Creek, AVL, NC


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

It's was good ride for both

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

beautiful view at the top of the climb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMAc7 (Oct 29, 2017)

Autumn in Oklahoma. Newbie on only my second ride, but loving every second of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

It took a few tries to make it to the top, but it was worth it!


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Climbing outta the high desert.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice sunset tonite


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Autumn


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

A quiet trail.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Actually in the moose world it's usually the cows that are more aggressive towards humans. Although both are very unpredictable at any time of year. Awesome critters in my opinion. What other creatures appearance is more at home in a cartoon book than in real life.


While admittedly purely anecdotal, my own experiences and those of people I know have been that bulls have been the more aggressive ones so I was a bit surprised by this. I did a bit of digging and the experts say that bulls tend to be aggressive in the fall (rutting) and cows tend to be aggressive in the spring with new calves. At any rate, the best course of action is to give any of them a wide berth any time of year. 

They are a real problem on the highways here. There are typically over 700 vehicle-moose collisions per year on a sparsely populated island.


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

posting to follow thread, pics coming soon enough 

: )


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> Autumn


...or did you mean Awesome!!!


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Some post-Rampage Gooseberry goodness on Sunday


----------



## Slowdownhill (Oct 20, 2015)

*You get the idea: Pisgah shred!*


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm new here; went to Vedder Mountain for the first time here in BC, trying out my new Trek Fuel EX 9.8 29 (I got a demo on sale).


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Gravel grinding the way home


----------



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halloween ride...*

This.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> While admittedly purely anecdotal, my own experiences and those of people I know have been that bulls have been the more aggressive ones so I was a bit surprised by this. I did a bit of digging and the experts say that bulls tend to be aggressive in the fall (rutting) and cows tend to be aggressive in the spring with new calves. At any rate, the best course of action is to give any of them a wide berth any time of year.
> 
> They are a real problem on the highways here. There are typically over 700 vehicle-moose collisions per year on a sparsely populated island.


Makes sense about the bulls being more aggressive in the rutt and the females more so in the calfing season. I don't trust either sex at any time of the year. They are one of the most unpredictable large mammals in the states. About a year ago I was watching a cow and calf moose feeding in a pond. Some tourists pulled over and walked to within 40' of them. I warned them several times but it fell in deaf ears. The mother started to get frigidly and guided the baby to the other side of the pond and then turned and started coming across towards them. The tourists finally got a clue and ran back to their vehicle. She didn't charge but was definitely about to.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Makes sense about the bulls being more aggressive in the rutt and the females more so in the calfing season. I don't trust either sex at any time of the year. They are one of the most unpredictable large mammals in the states. About a year ago I was watching a cow and calf moose feeding in a pond. Some tourists pulled over and walked to within 40' of them. I warned them several times but it fell in deaf ears. The mother started to get frigidly and guided the baby to the other side of the pond and then turned and started coming across towards them. The tourists finally got a clue and ran back to their vehicle. She didn't charge but was definitely about to.


So, are you saying that I got too close to mamma moose? Her huge size did make me nervous. But, since she was sitting down, I figured that if she started to get up, I would have about 10 seconds to dart to my bike and ride straight down the hill.

Here's another photo the forum might enjoy. This is the famous "spine" part of the Wasatch Crest Trail. A must ride for anyone visiting Park City.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Desert meets Ocean









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Love that picture!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

lunch time


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Little man got his first REAL mountain bike today. IE-not a cheapo 16" from Walmart.

GA International Horse Park, site of the Olympic MTB races. The first of many offroad trundles with my lil rippa.


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

CMAc7 said:


> Autumn in Oklahoma. Newbie on only my second ride, but loving every second of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like the pond at Bluff Creek.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Bianchi in fall









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

"Tis only a flesh wound "

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMAc7 (Oct 29, 2017)

BurkC said:


> That looks like the pond at Bluff Creek.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nope, I'm in green country. That's the top of a little trail system outside of Collinsville.

I hear there are plenty of good trails around OKC though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

CMAc7 said:


> Nope, I'm in green country. That's the top of a little trail system outside of Collinsville.
> 
> I hear there are plenty of good trails around OKC though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool.

Yes we do

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Some quality lifestyle and MTB being posted. It's like going on lots of micro holidays. I like the one of the kid with his new Trek bike. Bikes change your life forever and make it more real.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

before the ride







after the ride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Fun Ride!









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

in a crappy motel room waiting to go to Moab tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Richard really loves wall rides.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

rear pic


----------



## Jan22990 (Nov 4, 2017)

** CHANCE TO WIN A BRAND NEW PAIR OF OAKLEY GOGGLES! **

Hello bike friends!
I'm currently doing a market research on MTBs and road bikes and would love to pick your brain on a couple of topics. It's a very cool survey and you don't want to miss out, as you have a chance to win a brand new pair of Oakley goggles!
So don't hesitate and click on the following link to start the survey: https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/Z5XRSH6
Thanks & enjoy!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Sometime Pearl Izumi testimonial model fashion


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Pinhoti 3, Ellijay GA.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Storm coming over Storm Mountain just before a 3 mile technical descent.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Reno river fest


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

my last ride was a trail ride in my Jeep at "Hell's Revenge" in Moab









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Riding up the wet steps in Kids Training last night.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

On the fly...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Makes sense about the bulls being more aggressive in the rutt and the females more so in the calfing season. I don't trust either sex at any time of the year. They are one of the most unpredictable large mammals in the states. About a year ago I was watching a cow and calf moose feeding in a pond. Some tourists pulled over and walked to within 40' of them. I warned them several times but it fell in deaf ears. The mother started to get frigidly and guided the baby to the other side of the pond and then turned and started coming across towards them. The tourists finally got a clue and ran back to their vehicle. She didn't charge but was definitely about to.


Fully agreed on not trusting moose. They are unpredictable and large enough to do a lot of damage. Give them as wide a berth as possible.

Anyway, back to the subject of the thread. We've had a spectacular fall here. Trails are midsummer dry, but temps are cool so no bugs and no overheating.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Fall riding in the PacNW is unpredictable, but we don't normally see any white stuff!!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Dropped the Stem/Bars 30mm, good while sitting, will take a while to get used to standing, still can drop another 20mm which I may try too.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Only had time for a short ride today, but it was a nice day in the Endowment Lands (aka Pacific Spirit Park). I just wish the riding were a little more technical... 








[/url]


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Only had time for a short ride today, but it was a nice day in the Endowment Lands (aka Pacific Spirit Park). I just wish the riding were a little more technical...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


epic shot...I am hearing " Morning" fro mPeer Gynt Suite playing....


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Veterans day ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Gettin some climb and flow downhill in!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Trails were too muddy to test ride my new bike,
so I grabbed the gravel bike and rolled 42 miles of gravel with some friends.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I passed another waterfall yesterday.

View attachment 1167062


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Veterans day ride. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1167041


----------



## C.A.S.H. (Jun 23, 2010)

My happy place



http://imgur.com/oHEsp


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

My last ride lasted about 3/4 of a mile before my Stan's Neo hub failed. Sent an email, waiting for warranty details.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

No off season.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Snapped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

evasive said:


> No off season.


HEAVEN!!!! So jealous....


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Fat bird.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Love the picture!


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

T shirt weather


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Man, am I envious!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Not much of a ride today, but again, I was just glad to get out. Got out on my road bike for a quick 25 minute ride in the light rain. I did make sure I had a hill on the way home so I could work hard for at least part of the trip! Not mountain biking, but I view it as helping to keep me in biking shape...


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

A steam engine up a mountain? No, but an old boiler to drive mine gear.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Windy and slushy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

OTB right before this pick


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Bike arrived 8 days ago, but today was the first opportunity I had to take the maiden voyage.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Enjoying some trails during my commute yesterday


----------



## Insaneduane (May 21, 2017)

Wild cat Canyon yesterday Friday didn't see any other mountain bikers but I did see a bunch of coyotes yank the camera out to try to get a pic but they ran off before I could









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

It's [nearly] summer in Northland NZ, best way to break in a new drivetrain...

Yep, that's an old Rock Razor on the back!


----------



## mtnbikeguru (Nov 16, 2017)

*macee and me*

macee and me


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Headed south to Pueblo, rode Voodoo and Waterfall trails @ Pueblo Reservoir. Pretty awesome day!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

mtnbikeguru said:


> macee and me


Cool bike. What kind of wood? How's the ride?


----------



## mtnbikeguru (Nov 16, 2017)

Savvy Cycles. Used hickory, acacia and colors are done with maple. Rides even better than it looks!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i rode the bus to hike where i usually ride bicycles 'cause of The Injury...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

First snow, had to use it.


----------



## Gazlay43 (Aug 2, 2017)

Desert trail that leads to a local state park


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Hill intervals-a necessary evil.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Grippy packed snow.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

all you people with snow...love it. Can't wait


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Sunset ride this evening. I am enjoying our current lack of snow.


----------



## spruceboy (Feb 18, 2008)

*Winter - yay!*

Yay for winter!


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Dropping into hell........Hells Canyon

Overnighter into Hells Canyon to Jim's Creek Ranch Site by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

New personal distance best today. Previously 40 miles, now 51.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

It was a peaceful afternoon along San Pablo Bay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

So no mountain bike again, but a nice ride up to the highest point in town on my Ridley (with no rain!).


----------



## ajohansson (Oct 29, 2017)

Its 95 in Fontana...kids dont give a rats ass...they wanna ride downhill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice day to take in the view.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Piñon/Juniper woodlands cover millions of acres of the American Southwest, and these stunted forests grace our nation with an ample suppy of bear ****, squawking blue jays, browsing deer, howling coyotes and sweet, sweet singletrack.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Black Friday crowds
#OptOutside


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Took my 70 year old Dad on his 1st mtb ride today, good times!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Commute home yesterday


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Doug_ID said:


> Dropping into hell........Hells Canyon
> 
> Overnighter into Hells Canyon to Jim's Creek Ranch Site by Doug, on Flickr


I checked out the link--fantastic!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCanary (May 26, 2014)

*Shoulder Season*

High country still (sorta) open!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Beautiful morning in Missoula.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

not seriously


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

doctors still won't let me ride, so i hiked where i usually ride and took photos of other people riding--a good day!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Channeling my inner caveman.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Trails are wet, gravel in the valley is dry....


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

more Random Pics of Other People Riding In Marin County, please forgive me for posting more than one image--i like to think i'm stoking the fire.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Bear Creek overlook in Ellijay, GA


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Capanna Monte Bar*


Tour: Downhill Capanna Monte Bar

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Dirt has been lacking, but I've still been getting out with the family...


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

shekky said:


> more Random Pics of Other People Riding In Marin County, please forgive me for posting more than one image--i like to think i'm stoking the fire.


3 pics, drop bars...screw you.

Kidding, of course! Nice pics.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

spruceboy said:


> Yay for winter!
> View attachment 1168626
> 
> 
> View attachment 1168627


Yes!!! Nice pics And, hoping winter comes our way this year.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

"follow me, son--you'll be glad you did!"


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

shekky said:


> "follow me, son--you'll be glad you did!"


You still out stalking folks with your camera?
Youre gonna get a name for yourself


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> You still out stalking folks with your camera?
> Youre gonna get a name for yourself


mmmmaybe i'll just post photos of the trails i walked i hope to be riding again sooner than later:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice 

(and less "stalky"  )


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> Nice
> 
> (and less "stalky"  )


for the record, in the photo i got of the dad and kid coming towards me, dad is smiling. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

shadow biker


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Capanna Cava*


Tour: Capanna Cava

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Interesting shapes.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

No off season


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

The top of the hill on a perfect Northern California evening.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Captain Ahab is a hoot.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Scenic Salt Lake


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

first time i have pedaled a bicycle of any kind since dislocating/fracturing right shoulder on 9 september, i will celebrate with slow-cooked pork ribs. (pork chops depicted are not the same pork that'll be eaten)


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

It's time to go, hooman


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Moore Fun and Horsethief make me wish I had techy riding where I live.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the medical people said so long as i don't go too hard...first ride since my little mishap on september 9th...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

shekky said:


> the medical people said so long as i don't go too hard...first ride since my little mishap on september 9th...


After my back problems ( sciatica ) doc tell me don 't ride on mtb don't ride don't ride only walkin. Don' t worry Shekky , next year I see your pics here on new bikehttps://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gifhttps://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/wink5.gif


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Hold on tomorrow morning for the Rally Pro Telethon


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

High desert tech


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

If we don't get some snow this winter, we'll have some serious water shortage issues next spring. That said, I am enjoying dry trails and 60°F temperatures at 7000' in Colorado in December.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

frozen


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

I see a lot of snow photos so this may not be out of place for some of you......but it's not too often we get 12" of snow in GEORGIA!!! :eekster::eekster::eekster:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

sticking to mellow trails until the medicos tell me otherwise...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

shekky said:


> sticking to mellow trails until the medicos tell me otherwise...


shekky...I remember the loooong wait to ride after my heart attack. You will get back on it, just be careful to not permanently take your self out of the sport! For me, it came to my fiance chaining my bike up in the closet and giving the key to her son who is at college to keep me off!! Late summer was when I was allowed back on, and it has been slow and steady getting back!

It is super therapeutic to ride though. I remember how great I felt to gt back on....like I had won!!!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

I found where winter is hiding!


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

shekky said:


> sticking to mellow trails until the medicos tell me otherwise...


Glad to see you back on the bike. :thumbsup:
Now maybe you will quit stalking other riders.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

huckleberry hound said:


> Glad to see you back on the bike.
> Now maybe you will quit stalking other riders.


I feel safer already


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

The GF pushed me out of the house for a impromptu evening rip with the boys.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

it was a beautiful snow ride until the snowfall turned into ice rain...


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

MCHB said:


> I found where winter is hiding!


Yes, where is winter this year? No snow at all yet except way up in the mountain tops.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

ETI extra terrestrial intelligence nono


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

One of my favorite viewpoints........Salmon River Canyon Idaho.

Snow Bike ride to Salmon River Canyon Overlook by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great picture!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Doug_ID said:


> One of my favorite viewpoints........Salmon River Canyon Idaho.
> 
> Snow Bike ride to Salmon River Canyon Overlook by Doug, on Flickr


Were you dropped off at the top via helicopter? 

Great shot btw.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Were you dropped off at the top via helicopter?
> .


Of course........is there any other way?


----------



## kiwim5 (May 19, 2015)

Odd stuff on the trails ....









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Getting above the inversion.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

still taking it easy...but having fun!


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)

*Winter Bike to Work Day*


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice shot ^.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

shekky said:


> still taking it easy...but having fun!


Did you get a new ride? I don't remember you ever being on a rig like that. Nice!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Goldilocks snow conditions.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Possibly the last time on the North Shore here in BC this year - but it was beautiful, and I had a great time!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Did you get a new ride? I don't remember you ever being on a rig like that. Nice!


Im guessing the FS is easier on the back, either way its good hes back at it


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Dry in December in North Van. Impossible









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Did you get a new ride? I don't remember you ever being on a rig like that. Nice!


yeah, back in late august. this is the bike i fell sideways from when i got my dislocation. i've only ridden it about 160 miles.

(i probably wouldn't have toppled sideways if i had a dropper :bluefrown: )

2017 marin hawk hill, re-learning how to ride a dualie and set the suspension up


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

bjeast said:


> Possibly the last time on the North Shore here in BC this year - but it was beautiful, and I had a great time!


this photo looks like you're ripping yourself a new you-know-what...:devil:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Hah! Good thing the shorts are pretty tough!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

LeeL said:


> Dry in December in North Van. Impossible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic! Which trail (and mountain) is that?


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Easy ride for shoulder recovery.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

shekky said:


> yeah, back in late august. this is the bike i fell sideways from when i got my dislocation. i've only ridden it about 160 miles.
> 
> (i probably wouldn't have toppled sideways if i had a dropper :bluefrown: )
> 
> 2017 marin hawk hill, re-learning how to ride a dualie and set the suspension up


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

stripes said:


> Easy ride for shoulder recovery.


and what did you do to _your_ shoulder, pray tell?

seems to be going around...


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

bjeast said:


> Nice pic! Which trail (and mountain) is that?


Boogieman. Mt Seymour

Today On Cypress Mtn










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

LeeL said:


> Boogieman. Mt Seymour
> 
> Today On Cypress Mtn
> 
> ...


Great. Thanks for the update


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

one mile extra today...


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Night ride on Fatty


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Boogie Nights rock drop. Mt Seymour North Vancouver









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

LeeL said:


> Boogie Nights rock drop. Mt Seymour North Vancouver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing these pics. I really need to get out to Seymour again!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

still sticking to the mellow but fun stuff...


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Last bout of dry weather. Burke Mountain Coquitlam









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LeeL said:


> Last bout of dry weather. Burke Mountain Coquitlam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the perfect riding area.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Broken crankset on the mtb. Getting good road miles in the meantime.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

bmf032 said:


> Broken crankset on the mtb. Getting good road miles in the meantime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rist Canyon? I hope the icy patch just below the mailboxes and Davis Ranch Road didn't get you.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> Rist Canyon? I hope the icy patch just below the mailboxes and Davis Ranch Road didn't get you.


I really don't understand why that can't be properly graded so that it sheds water instead of collecting it.

I never ride Rist in the winter because of that stretch.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

shekky said:


> first time i have pedaled a bicycle of any kind since dislocating/fracturing right shoulder on 9 september, i will celebrate with slow-cooked pork ribs. (pork chops depicted are not the same pork that'll be eaten)




Why not

PORK

SHOULDER ?


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Fifteen degrees, riding Thursday night at Red Rock Open Space to test some cooler climate ̷b̷e̷e̷r̶ gear.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Le Duke said:


> I really don't understand why that can't be properly graded so that it sheds water instead of collecting it.
> 
> I never ride Rist in the winter because of that stretch.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Funny you should bring that up. Last Monday =ice rink, Saturday =cleared off and today =actively working on it. Let's hope.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

40 miles and just shy of 4500 feet. A fun day.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

fantastic ride yesterday...


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Plowing through new snow


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Winding mountain river just off of Stealth Trail.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Snow and sub-freezing temps headed our way tonight and for the next week, so this may be the last of the dry trails for a while.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Supreme Victory.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

the bus stop this morning before my commute to work, another 6" fell today before my ride home. That fat bike I've been looking at is beginning to look like it might need to be in my stable


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ghood said:


> Plowing through new snow


that looks like heaven!!!!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

ghood said:


> Plowing through new snow


how do you keep from ass-over-ankling yourself on large obstacles hidden under the snow?

or do the tires and fork just chew stuff like that up and spit it out?

i live in northern california on the coast.

the only thing i have to worry about is hitting things obscured by thick fog.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

shekky said:


> how do you keep from ass-over-ankling yourself on large obstacles hidden under the snow?
> 
> or do the tires and fork just chew stuff like that up and spit it out?
> 
> ...


The fork and huge tires soak up a lot. And I know those trails like the back of my hand. And still sometimes I go OTB. Soft landings though!


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

First ride in the snow this year and I always forget how peaceful snowy dawn patrol rides are.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Solstice sunset


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Winter arrived today, precisely on schedule.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

pedaling myself back into a groove and feeling good!


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

^^^Great job getting right out into it!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

bmf032 said:


> ^^^Great job getting right out into it!


thanks, man. the doctors will let me ride (carefully) but the boss won't let me come back to work until january 29, which is when my modified work order for cal-SDI expires.

i hope to ride myself back into shape during that time.


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

iperov said:


>


somethin' ain't right here:


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like a serious white out.:eekster:


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Even dinosaurs love Christmas.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

I was hoping for some snow for Christmas!










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Last ride before snow









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

2old said:


> Last ride before snow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you thought we'd enjoy a view of your blue grip? ut:


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So you thought we'd enjoy a view of your blue grip? ut:


Ok, that cracked my ass up...:cornut:


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

1st snow ride









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Smithhammer said:


> Ok, that cracked my ass up...:cornut:


Now some rubber

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Cold snow is squeaky.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Smithhammer said:


> Ok, that cracked my ass up...:cornut:


Yep me too!

Top of the world









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

6degF at the start of the ride, my wife ahead making fresh tracks.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

It was -18°c at the beginning of our 10th annual Grinch Grinder today, so only 15 people showed up.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Like riding on Mars


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

White Christmas!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

shekky said:


> somethin' ain't right here:


http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1174127&d=1514194711&thumb=1&stc=1


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

^^ Maybe the double crown was needed to handle all the last minute Christmas shopping?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Anthem's tales*

the tour after Christmas in a windy day


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Loving it.


----------



## vaer (Aug 3, 2015)

This curious feller followed me for about half a mile on my local cruise.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Playing in the snow on the tank.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Claiming thread authorship two picture privilege.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Today with a view brrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*Fixed that for you mate...*


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*Summer riding..*

Hi everyone, one from the local trails.









OZ.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Thank you!^^^^^^^


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

friday in the park...still recovering, still being careful...


----------



## sctbke (Dec 27, 2017)

"I can't ride that"


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

LOL I 'm not afraid of these obstacles


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^ That's totally cleanable.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Maurizio said:


> LOL I 'm not afraid of these obstacles


Hah! You should be able to clean in that you sleep!  Of course, in my case, it would be a nightmare.

(Great picture, btw).


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

vaer said:


> This curious feller followed me for about half a mile on my local cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A cow stalker, I've had worse.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Ya it was cold today. Again.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Sh!t just went sideways


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Not a bad view..


----------



## maximoff (May 22, 2013)

*Winter in Poland*

Today snowy cold mtb ride. Greetings from Poland! All the best in coming year for all of you!


----------



## JT1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Perfect cycling conditions in Connecticut.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

saturday on mt sutro...and hitting the same short section behind my neighborhood in golden gate park:


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Lots of tree removal post heavy snow.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Auguri di Buon Anno a tutti i Mtbr*

Happy new year at all mtbr from Italy


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Got my final ride of 2017 in. 2,220 miles of mountain biking this year.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^Looks like a couple of emerald earrings hanging from an earlobe. 

Congrats. on your mileage.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ^Looks like a couple of emerald earrings hanging from an earlobe.
> 
> Congrats. on your mileage.:thumbsup:


A bit jealous of my buddies SC 5010 with the Enve wheels. It's a sweet rig! But I am loving my new GG Trail Pistol. I'd say combined they're a tad bit more than a set of emerald earings. LOL

Thanks, the goal was 2k and had that whipped by December 1st. Might aim for 3k in 2018!


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

I completed my 2017 mileage goal at the last minute with a great snow day.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

bmf032 said:


> I completed my 2017 mileage goal at the last minute with a great snow day.


I squeezed in one last frigid ride for 2017 just down the hill from bmf032.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

sgltrak said:


> I squeezed in one last frigid ride for 2017 just down the hill from bmf032.
> 
> View attachment 1175286


Nice!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Bluebird day


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

26" 27.5" 29"









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBEU (Nov 28, 2017)

Last ride was AMAZING!


__
http://instagr.am/p/BdWIBwyFf05/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> 26" 27.5" 29"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice which ones winning.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Notice which ones winning.


Funny, not that we did anything worthy today, but he is way out shape, so I did better than him, never happens, he has way more skill, and the buddy that got me riding.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Thats 2017 done......7383kms and 113372hms
it was actually a road ride, trails too wet.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*happy new year !!!!!!*

at all


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Happy Strava New Year - 11 Strava miles so far!


----------



## Feideaux (Jan 14, 2004)

*Summer at Rocky Cape, Tasmania.*


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

happy new year from golden gate park in san francisco!


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Can't imagine a more idyllic spot to ride.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

kragu said:


> Can't imagine a more idyllic spot to ride.


Sweet. Where?


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Sun rising on 2018 trails.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Where?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Missed it by that much...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

whoops


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Turnaround point


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

Getting back to riding after a crazy semester, passed a nice mushroom. Near Seremban, Malaysia.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Trails wet, out on the roadie


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cmg71 said:


> Trails wet, out on the roadie


Fog! That's foggy!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i...love...hero dirt!


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Doesn't snow here much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*behind the fog*

beware at wolf man or virals ( Justin Cronin's " the passage " )or republicans


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I love sunrise.......


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

fresh fatbike tracks on a warm Sunday morning. The snow gets deeper after this


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> fresh fatbike tracks on a warm Sunday morning


Enjoying the new ride?


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Kurious Oranj said:


> View attachment 1176673


i love your user name.

one of the best records by The Fall, in my opinion.

is that avatar mark e. smith?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

jcd46 said:


> Enjoying the new ride?


Only one real ride so far but yeah it's a blast. Didn't realize what a workout riding in crunchy snow would be. Needless to say it wasn't a long ride but fun nonetheless


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Aug 5, 2011)

shekky said:


> i love your user name.
> 
> one of the best records by The Fall, in my opinion.
> 
> is that avatar mark e. smith?


This is indeed Mark E. Smith. I am a devoted The Fall fan since the 1980s. I Am Kurious Oranj is certainly one of their best.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

First time to the top on the new ride.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

It's been a good burr harvest this year.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Grassington said:


> It's been a good burr harvest this year.
> 
> View attachment 1177097


Oh man, I don't miss those suckers. Grew up in upstate NY and had to constantly cut them out of our hunting dogs fur. Out west we have small stickers but nothing compared to what you have in the east.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ I beg to differ. When was the last time you ran into a cholla?


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

John Kuhl said:


> ^ I beg to differ. When was the last time you ran into a cholla?


Not today but my previous ride...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwim5 (May 19, 2015)

The sun takes a break while playing around on a new track at the local bike bike park at Wellington, Godzone


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

kiwim5 said:


> View attachment 1177256
> 
> 
> The sun takes a break while playing around on a new track at the local bike bike park at Wellington, Godzone


Lovely picture!


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Kurious Oranj said:


> This is indeed Mark E. Smith. I am a devoted The Fall fan since the 1980s. I Am Kurious Oranj is certainly one of their best.


One of the greatest and least recognized bands in existence. Manchester's finest.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

John Kuhl said:


> ^ I beg to differ. When was the last time you ran into a cholla?


About two years ago I did a slow motion tip over climbing a switchback and landed right on one. But I'm not talking about a spiny cactus but plants that produce burrs. Completely different animal. The ones Grassington photographed are everywhere in the North East, USA in the fall and winter. Very difficult to get out of a dogs fur. They have to be cut out in most cases. Although out west we have some plants that produce a burr or sticker of sorts but I've never seen any that compare to the ones from back in the North East.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I will definitely take burrs over cactuses, scorpions, tarantulas and rattlesnakes!!! Hell I would take poison ivy, frostbite and hypothermia over those things as well!! give me the cold Great Lakes any day!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I will definitely take burrs over cactuses, scorpions, tarantulas and rattlesnakes!!! Hell I would take poison ivy, frostbite and hypothermia over those things as well!! give me the cold Great Lakes any day!


LOL
I've lived in both regions for a number of years per.

1] Cactus only gets you if you land or sit on it.

2] Scorpions only get you if you step on them or they are in your shoe before you put it on. And mainly at night.

3] Tarantulas are harmless to humans, if you see one stop and admire and be thankful of the sight. Then be in your way. Slow moving harmless creatures.

4] Rattlesnakes, just be aware of your surroundings and avoid them pretty simple really. Pus they are in the east as well.

5] Poison Ivy / Poison Oak frost bite and hyperthermia are found in the east and the west. A moot point.

6] The burrs in the North East are found everywhere and are next to impossible to avoid.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I see what you mean about the burrs. I have never had to deal with them so I'll take you're
word on that.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Niner's*

commuters


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> About two years ago I did a slow motion tip over climbing a switchback and landed right on one. But I'm not talking about a spiny cactus but plants that produce burrs. Completely different animal. The ones Grassington photographed are everywhere in the North East, USA in the fall and winter. Very difficult to get out of a dogs fur. They have to be cut out in most cases. Although out west we have some plants that produce a burr or sticker of sorts but I've never seen any that compare to the ones from back in the North East.


Yeah, no wild cactuses here on the south coast of England, though I do have a Haworthia happily growing in my front garden against all the odds. The things stuck to my legs are seed pods with a Velcro arrangement, so they don't stick into the flesh but do attach themselves very firmly to fur or clothing. They can be a bit itchy, as I found out one time when I missed one in the wash and it attached itself to the inside of my leg armour.

I've grown a few Opuntia cactuses over the years. Some are like a much less vicious cholla, but they're plenty vicious enough for me. Faceplanting into a cholla can't be fun - it's not just that they have lots of very sharp spines, they have lots of very sharp spines with _barbs_.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

John Kuhl said:


> I see what you mean about the burrs. I have never had to deal with them so I'll take you're
> word on that.


One thing I failed to mention is the burrs from the North East although very irritating getting caught on clothes and dog fur they don't really stick the skin like some of the stickers out west. And definitely not like the cactus out west.



Grassington said:


> Yeah, no wild cactuses here on the south coast of England, though I do have a Haworthia happily growing in my front garden against all the odds. The things stuck to my legs are seed pods with a Velcro arrangement, so they don't stick into the flesh but do attach themselves very firmly to fur or clothing. They can be a bit itchy, as I found out one time when I missed one in the wash and it attached itself to the inside of my leg armour.
> 
> I've grown a few Opuntia cactuses over the years. Some are like a much less vicious cholla, but they're plenty vicious enough for me. Faceplanting into a cholla can't be fun - it's not just that they have lots of very sharp spines, they have lots of very sharp spines with _barbs_.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

You don't get a view like this when you commute home in a car.


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

Humid weather, it was a nice mud ride.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

Last ride for 2017


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Stones*

into the cave


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

ALMOST over a lingering cold but when the sun is out and the trails are perfect you gotta get out and GET SOME!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

big_slacker said:


> ALMOST over a lingering cold but when the sun is out and the trails are perfect you gotta get out and GET SOME!
> 
> View attachment 1178168


Looks like you had a great day to ride. This year, one of my goals is to take one of my kids for a ride in WA, just for a fun day trip from Vancouver (BC).


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

bjeast said:


> Looks like you had a great day to ride. This year, one of my goals is to take one of my kids for a ride in WA, just for a fun day trip from Vancouver (BC).


I kinda hit the jackpot when I moved here. I came from Tahoe and thought I'd be giving up a lot being in the burbs. Little did I know how AMAZING the trails up here are. Not so much the weather or snowboarding, but BIKING at least is awesome.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

slippery, fell on my ass after this pic


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> slippery, fell on my ass after this pic


Man, that does look slick!


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

Not sure if I'm stoked or worried that I was able to do this ride in short sleeves in January in Colorado.


----------



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

*My last ride...*

Here's my last ride.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

scrublover said:


>


Great shot!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

scrublover said:


>


forgot the one word: heaven!!!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

First ride after work of the year ( the best coffee is Italian )


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

scrublover said:


>


The dead still silence suddenly broken by a snap of a branch. What is that? A snow creature of the great white north emerges. That's not a creature, it's a human on some sort of 2 wheeled contraption.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Maurizio said:


> First ride after work of the year ( the best coffee is Italian )


I'm going to have to disagree here! ....  Colombian Coffee is the best


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> I'm going to have to disagree here! ....  Colombian Coffee is the best


any other ?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

anything else ?


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Lake sunset colors ......


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

New live growing on old life. Near Seremban, Malaysia (where good coffee can be had!)


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

......always good for a laugh.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Smiles out on the East Side today.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Jack Burns said:


> Smiles out on the East Side today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Envious of the sunny weather!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

sometimes i just like to stop and take it all in...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Best wine are in Italy


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

another great day in the desert southwest


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Some rain=Green Scenery.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Cushioned my fall with my face.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

pre-riding the racetrack before my fatbike race


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Plenty wide for passing!^^^^^^^^


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

*Another day in Pacific Spirit Park*

Woke up to lots of rain and wind, but it cleared up and took my trusty Trek Fuel to nearby Pacific Spirit Park and enjoyed myself! I like living near a forest....


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Another fun Antelope Island photo.


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Cushioned my fall with my face.
> 
> View attachment 1179163


Did you land sideways?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Did you land sideways?


must live near the equator.......


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Urban adventure beneath the city of Hobart, Tasmania


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

He posed so nicely, I had to snap him.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

big_slacker said:


> ALMOST over a lingering cold but when the sun is out and the trails are perfect you gotta get out and GET SOME!
> 
> View attachment 1178168


that looks like more fun than people ought to be allowed to have! :thumbsup:


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Tunnel to winter


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

golden gate park was glorious hero dirt again today...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Lady and the tramp:


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Australia Day Holiday Weekend, done right :thumbsup:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Did you land sideways?


As a matter of fact.........

But uploading directly from my iPhone is always hit or miss on rotation. It's upright on the phone but not when I upload. It is what it is. Just turn your head sideways.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> As a matter of fact.........
> 
> But uploading directly from my iPhone is always hit or miss on rotation. It's upright on the phone but not when I upload. It is what it is. Just turn your head sideways.


I felt the need to do a CR [courtesy rotate] for ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Australia Day Holiday Weekend, done right :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1180108


Did you paint that?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I felt the need to do a CR [courtesy rotate] for ya.
> 
> View attachment 1180117


Thanks for making it look more painful..


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> As a matter of fact.........
> 
> But uploading directly from my iPhone is always hit or miss on rotation. It's upright on the phone but not when I upload. It is what it is. Just turn your head sideways.


make a slight modification to iphone photos before you upload them to MTBR and you're good to go.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Australia Day Holiday Weekend, done right :thumbsup:


That's a gorgeous picture and the smile makes it perfect!

Tim


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

shekky said:


> make a slight modification to iphone photos before you upload them to MTBR and you're good to go.:thumbsup:


Anytime I mod them (filter, crop, etc) MTBR tells me it's not a valid format. Haha.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

North Shore yesterday- the mist was very cool! Hey


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Winter cycling is cold and fun!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

bjeast said:


> North Shore yesterday- the mist was very cool! Hey
> View attachment 1180211


I'm trying to figure out where this is? Is it the Australia North Shore? Or does somewhere in California stay that warm in January?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

BCTJ said:


> I'm trying to figure out where this is? Is it the Australia North Shore? Or does somewhere in California stay that warm in January?


winter fogs and mists are not uncommon in the san francisco bay area during january (or winter in general) and i have seen temps in the high sixties-low seventies during mid to late january.

here is a fog photo from february 7, 2015 at 3:49 PM.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Classic Santa Anas riding


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Maydena Gravity MTB Park is finally open... and it's frickin awesome!


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

night ride under the super moon


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

BCTJ said:


> I'm trying to figure out where this is? Is it the Australia North Shore? Or does somewhere in California stay that warm in January?


It's _the_ North Shore, i.e. Vancouver, BC.  The lower slopes of the North Shore mountains typically remain largely snow free all year.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Partial eclipse of downtown.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Lunar eclipse from the dawn patrol ride, as captured by the camera on the cheapest cell phone I could buy.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Needed a dirt fix after only riding a spin bike the last 10 days!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

BCTJ said:


> I'm trying to figure out where this is? Is it the Australia North Shore? Or does somewhere in California stay that warm in January?


North Shore in BC (near Vancouver). The Mt. Fromme parking lot, to be exact.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got a quick ride in at Delta, BC, today!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Super blue blood moon night ride


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Fresh tracks this morning. Not yet missing the fatbike I sold last month.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Beat the Sun


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

Heading for home at sunset along this flooded farm track I came across a couple in a van thinking about tackling the biggest seasonal pond so I stopped to say "hello" and also "nah mate, you don't want to try and drive through there, it's deeper than your door sills" so the guy gets out and has a paddle in his wellingtons and confirms that it is indeed too deep to traverse, and asks me if there's an alternative route to take him where he needs to go, which is about 200 yards on the other side of the water, so I tell him that there's a concrete lane that'll get him there ("go back the way you came, turn right, turn right again, carry on for about 2 miles then turn right onto the first concrete lane you see, and if you reach the dogging car park you've gone too far"), and with my good deed for the day done I set off home for a good hosing down, leaving the couple in the van to reverse back along a narrow rutted track in the fading light - I assume they managed to find a turning point somewhere but they never did catch me up; and there: that's my allotted one line to the letter of the OP's rule - to the spirit of the rule too if viewed with a massively wide monitor or with a normal sized monitor and a tiny, tiny font.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Cochran Mill Trail, Palmetto, GA.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Dark









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

excellent conditions in the marin headlands and the presidio of san francisco's urban eucalyptus grove:


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Cochran Mill Trail, Palmetto, GA.
> 
> View attachment 1181200


I was there today too.
I was visiting my brother and I demoed a Stache.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

mtnbkr80015 said:


>


Oops this wasn't the forum I was trying to post in, sorry to muddy the waters


----------



## MTBEU (Nov 28, 2017)

Fun day riding bikes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

huckleberry hound said:


> I was there today too.
> I was visiting my brother and I demoed a Stache.


Awesome! It's a fun little spot! Doesn't get the rave reviews that Blanket, Rope, Toona, etc get. But I would rather ride at Cochran than any of the above. I ended up doing all the single track, then did the gravel loop. Fun 40 mile day!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the hardtail is faster but i think i like my new dualie better:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

shekky said:


> the hardtail is faster but i think i like my new dualie better:


Back to regular riding?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

huckleberry hound said:


> I was there today too.
> I was visiting my brother and I demoed a Stache.
> View attachment 1181272


Hey! That's my parking space!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> Back to regular riding?


careful regular riding.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

shekky said:


> careful regular riding.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Wait sweetie, don't move yet. Gotta grab the camera.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

+6350 meters of sweet Gravity MTB vert in one day at Maydena Bike Park!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Slip N. Slide! :thumbsup:


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

Destructive power of nature.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Foggy dawn patrol


----------



## scottymchanson (Jan 2, 2014)

I saw this on my ride today in North Georgia today and can't figure out how the tree could make the paint peel back like this.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Braaaap









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

scottymchanson said:


> View attachment 1182400
> 
> I saw this on my ride today in North Georgia today and can't figure out how the tree could make the paint peel back like this.


Yeah, that's just mind boggling. :lol::lol:ut:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

This little stream is usually just ankle deep, we've gotten a wee bit of rain lately!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

heaven up here:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

It was going to take to long to get the North Shore (Vancouver), so I rode in Delta. Very pleasant day....


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

some snow


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Joy!


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

First real big ride since getting home from a 4.5mo deployment:


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome back.


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)

Peaceful.Silent.Beautiful.Winter.


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Icy, quiet, goodness!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

PSLICE said:


> Peaceful.Silent.Beautiful.Winter.
> 
> View attachment 1182743
> 
> ...


Glorious!!!!


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

John Kuhl said:


> Welcome back.


Thanks!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Wintry morning mists.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*a view from*

my bike


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

the commute to and from work was very slippery


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mt. Fromme on the North Shore got a lot more snow than Vancouver did - but it was fun!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Lots of rain lately so I bit the bullet and rode the local trail to give everyone a conditions report. I'm just a nice guy like that.


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

Not much time to ride today but still had to go out.


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

BCTJ said:


> Wintry morning mists.


Beautiful!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> Foggy dawn patrol


Could be a deleted scene from Stranger Things!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Winter forest is a nice place to be.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

a few more miles, a few more rocks and waterbars:


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Taking full advantage of a really bad drought.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Carnival on tour*


Tour: Monti di Motti

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Kurious Oranj (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Post dump slog.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Tire levers make great bottle openers. :thumbsup:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Winter*


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Race is over, time for a beer.


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Happy wife / Happy life









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

24 hours in the Old Pueblo sunrise lap!


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

bronxbomber252 said:


> 24 hours in the Old Pueblo sunrise lap!


That is one of my favorite times for a lap. this year I did first/last


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

PSLICE said:


> View attachment 1184095


Nice to see your local pix popping up here again.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Perfect snow on a beautiful sunny morning!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

mtb down for service so it's time to hit the road. must go faster...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Ditto!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

back on the hardtail while the dualie gets major upgrades:


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

back at home after today's commute


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bmf032 said:


> Perfect snow on a beautiful sunny morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where is this, and can I move in? I will do dishes and love to cook!!!!


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

Super Sunday... buddy Dodger getting some!


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

shekky said:


> back on the hardtail while the dualie gets major upgrades:
> 
> View attachment 1184672


ooooo what kind of upgrades? Because of local availability (the shop that did carry Marin stopped) I ended up with a new Trance


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

sXeXBMXer said:


> where is this, and can I move in? I will do dishes and love to cook!!!!


Northern Colorado on the front range. That was Saturday and this was higher up just two days later. I'm glad you liked the photos. 
If you bring your BMX then you have a deal!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

EatsDirt said:


> Super Sunday... buddy Dodger getting some!
> 
> View attachment 1184996


That's odd, I don't see his huge sack of balls hanging anywhere. And I know they're required for that drop in...


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

TheHolc said:


> That's odd, I don't see his huge sack of balls hanging anywhere. And I know they're required for that drop in...


Ha! He'd probably get all puffed up hearing that... but between you and me I think he's an innie instead of an outie!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bmf032 said:


> Northern Colorado on the front range. That was Saturday and this was higher up just two days later. I'm glad you liked the photos.
> If you bring your BMX then you have a deal!
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah!!! have BMX/MTB will travel!


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

sXeXBMXer said:


> hell yeah!!! have BMX/MTB will travel!


Heck yeah!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Sta. Maria in Calanca / Misox*


Sta. Maria in Calanca / Misox

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's a leftover photo from this winter's icy commute. I'm glad that Spring is almost here. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Craigburn Farm trails, South Australia... nice day for it.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

cerpindicular said:


> ooooo what kind of upgrades? Because of local availability (the shop that did carry Marin stopped) I ended up with a new Trance


wheelset and dropper.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

First ride on flats was a relative success. Cracked a shin before I even got out of the parking lot. :madman: After that it was pretty smooth sailing. I think I'm gonna like it.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

ozzybmx said:


> Craigburn Farm trails, South Australia... nice day for it.


Cool pictures Ozzybmx. For some reason I can't see them on my PC but they show up on tapatalk.

Tim


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Wombat said:


> Cool pictures Ozzybmx. For some reason I can't see them on my PC but they show up on tapatalk.


Cheers Tim, my 11yr old took it... he's pretty good with a phone camera.

Since the demise of photobucket, its been hard to get a good hosting site.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey Ozzy, I can right click and view them, but imgur also doesn't work here. I've had success with https://postimages.org


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

First ride on the new bike (2017 Kona Big Kahuna).


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> First ride on flats was a relative success. Cracked a shin before I even got out of the parking lot. :madman: After that it was pretty smooth sailing. I think I'm gonna like it.
> 
> View attachment 1185845


Especially on those rocks. I never went back, enjoy the freedom!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Saw "Art" again today when I took a break from my ride to visit the Macmillan Bloedel Conservatory here in Vancouver!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Late winter blues.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bjeast said:


> Saw "Art" again today when I took a break from my ride to visit the Macmillan Bloedel Conservatory here in Vancouver!
> 
> View attachment 1186099


Cool, years ago I lived in La Mesa which is eastern San Diego. There were two wild Blue and Gold Macaws that would fly over my place like clockwork in the morning going west and in the evening going east back to their roost. I always had about a minute heads up to rush out to my deck to catch them flying over. They squawk continuously as they fly and I could hear them coming. They mate for life and live to be over a 100 years old. Several months of observing this annual nightly amazing sight, suddenly there was only one. That single bird flew this routine for another month or so and then disappeared as well. I can only assume someone trapped both of them to sell. Each bird being worth a couple of grand each.:madmax:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Cool, years ago I lived in La Mesa which is eastern San Diego. There were two wild Blue and Gold Macaws that would fly over my place like clockwork in the morning going west and in the evening going east back to their roost. I always had about a minute heads up to rush out to my deck to catch them flying over. They squawk continuously as they fly and I could hear them coming. They mate for life and live to be over a 100 years old. Several months of observing this annual nightly amazing sight, suddenly there was only one. That single bird flew this routine for another month or so and then disappeared as well. I can only assume someone trapped both of them to sell. Each bird being worth a couple of grand each.:madmax:


Man, if that's what happened, that's pretty terrible. I hate the parrot trapping trade...

That said, they (Macaws) are amazing birds!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Cool, years ago I lived in La Mesa which is eastern San Diego. There were two wild Blue and Gold Macaws that would fly over my place like clockwork in the morning going west and in the evening going east back to their roost. I always had about a minute heads up to rush out to my deck to catch them flying over. They squawk continuously as they fly and I could hear them coming. They mate for life and live to be over a 100 years old. Several months of observing this annual nightly amazing sight, suddenly there was only one. That single bird flew this routine for another month or so and then disappeared as well. I can only assume someone trapped both of them to sell. Each bird being worth a couple of grand each.:madmax:


I have a co-worker that owns 3 or 4 of those birds, beautiful! I just don't know how she gets any work done, they never shut up LOL

It's amazing their life span.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Riding with my girl


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

commuting home


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

taking the Slate out for a ride


----------



## gogirl (Mar 10, 2018)

*I brake for snakes*


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

I had fun


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome Funday ride.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

went for a ride along the river


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Rode Pacific Spirit Park today in Vancouver, and saw this little 8 week week old Pug/Chihuahua cross. She's only eight weeks old, and was such a nice little dog! Ordinarily I like bigger dogs, but she was pretty cute!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

unsettled skies and hero dirt...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

bjeast said:


> Rode Pacific Spirit Park today in Vancouver, and saw this little 8 week week old Pug/Chihuahua cross. She's only eight weeks old, and was such a nice little dog! Ordinarily I like bigger dogs, but she was pretty cute!
> 
> View attachment 1186935


i had a baby pug come at me like a spitfire the other day!

never seen anything like it.

a pug.

a puppy pug.

wanted to rip my eyeballs out.

what is the world coming to?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

today marks 3 years of being fat 
Happy Anniversary baby


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sweet photo cmg. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

gogirl said:


> View attachment 1186825


Good girl, that's a California King Snake. Beautiful markings which screams venomous to most people. But they're not, docile and harmless to humans. Thanks for enjoying the sightings without harming them.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

shekky said:


> i had a baby pug come at me like a spitfire the other day!
> 
> never seen anything like it.
> 
> ...


Man, that dog sounds nasty. Most dogs on the trail are pretty good, though some are pretty dumb. You never know when one is going to do their best speed bump impression!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Got some rain yesterday/last night. The Burbs dirt mmm mm good.


----------



## gogirl (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks- I tend to see a fair number of beings at night (as that was). But usually the snakes are rattlers- not this type. 

One thing I realize is tough at night in that area (Shell Ridge)- there are a ton of frogs on the trails at night- and they can be really tiny- so have to keep eyes open for them!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Coyote Silhouette.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

gravel is calling


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

But what if you get an overwhelming urge to poke it with a stick?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

gratuitous shot of the arch


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice shot, so you get to bike in Yellowstone?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice shot, so you get to bike in Yellowstone?


All roads except for the entrance road are pretty icy or closed still(spring plowing going on). It's supposed to snow all next week here but I'll be in Corpus Christi so . Here in a few weeks roads will open for bicycles only so I will get out in the Park then.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> All roads except for the entrance road are pretty icy or closed still(spring plowing going on). It's supposed to snow all next week here but I'll be in Corpus Christi so . Here in a few weeks roads will open for bicycles only so I will get out in the Park then.


Nice! What an awesome adventure it must be to ride the park when the roads are clear. Grizzlies and Wolves taking up the rear.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice! What an awesome adventure it must be to ride the park when the roads are clear. Grizzlies and Wolves taking up the rear.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Went for a ride on my Ridley on a gravel trail in Richmond BC today but saw these pesky birds right about where I started. Snow geese are kind of cool but they can be pests....


----------



## BrianRidesBikes (Mar 16, 2018)

*My New Passion*


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Nice what is it? Really like white frames.


----------



## BrianRidesBikes (Mar 16, 2018)

A bit of an experiment involving a bunch of extra parts I had from other builds that I strapped to a Chinese carbon frame. I call it.... "ChingleSpeed". LOL


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Sometimes, I just like to look up... (Delta, BC)


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Brian, I boughtought my first SS MTB in 2012. It changed my life, my miles and obsession went way up. Enjoy!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

BrianRidesBikes said:


> A bit of an experiment involving a bunch of extra parts I had from other builds that I strapped to a Chinese carbon frame. I call it.... "ChingleSpeed". LOL


Lol! Looks sweet!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Unusual in SoCal


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Checked one off the bucket list today and completed the second round of the Snake Creek Gap TT 50 miler (did round 1 in January).


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

out by the sea...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Checked one off the bucket list today and completed the second round of the Snake Creek Gap TT 50 miler (did round 1 in January).
> 
> View attachment 1188171
> 
> ...


Awesome, congrats!

I need to check out those trails. But not 50 miles in one day!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

chazpat said:


> Awesome, congrats!
> 
> I need to check out those trails. But not 50 miles in one day!


I'd suggest Bear and Pinhoti 1, 2, and 3. Snake Creek Gap is suffering just for the sake of suffering. But Bearhoti is actually really fun!


----------



## leecarey212 (Aug 19, 2017)

Didn't let the snow beat me 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Due to lack of recent bike rides I set my 3rd worst time in 22 attempts yesterday on the spring version of our local quarterly underground time trial, but it was still a beautiful day to suffer through 21 miles and 3000' vertical.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

We dusted off the bikepacking gear and chased over a dozen rabbits!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Passed a castle.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

the last ride before spring break, now this


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Passed a castle.
> 
> View attachment 1188328


Nice!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> We dusted off the bikepacking gear and chased over a dozen rabbits!
> 
> View attachment 1188281


Funny how there's always an extra burst of energy saved up for a good old rabbit chase. :lol::lol::thumbsup:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

fun


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Funny how there's always an extra burst of energy saved up for a good old rabbit chase. :lol::lol::thumbsup:


Yep the turbos kick in for sure, but it's still not enough, the rabbits are always faster! :lol:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> fun


sigh....9 months until I get to see this again...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Castle ? what castle ?*

Otranto castle


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

2018-03-17_01-44-33 by Steve Weeks, on Flickr

Spring ?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Maurizio said:


> Otranto castle


lol, yeah but I'm in the US! There actually is a better one around here, but still not so much compared to the European ones.


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

More Florida winter.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Winter fades to Spring. White replaced by green.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Snow berms? Yes please. Seriously awesome trail fairy action here.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Hiking in for the ride


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Trailwork


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

First ride on new bike.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Ice, ice, baby - wait, where's the bike.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

36 mile loop today


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

beer.........


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Gettin chunky at Oak Mountain


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

fun on severely rain rutted fire roads:


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Taking advantage of the quickly disappearing snow...


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

sgltrak said:


> Due to lack of recent bike rides I set my 3rd worst time in 22 attempts yesterday on the spring version of our local quarterly underground time trial, but it was still a beautiful day to suffer through 21 miles and 3000' vertical.
> 
> View attachment 1188236


Great job getting out and doing it. I've been taking it easy and haven't gone high in the park since December.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

cmg71 said:


> beer.........


:lol::lol: That's an awesome photo! I actually did laugh out loud.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Spring shadows.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

View ? What view ?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BCTJ said:


> Spring shadows.
> 
> View attachment 1189688





Maurizio said:


> View ? What view ?


Great shots.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

*Borderlands Bikepacking*








Cool spot at Tule Well along El Camino del Diablo


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

A variety of factors led to me getting out of the house later than intended. Combined with crap trail conditions (i was overly optimistic...) and some intestinal distress meant I just screwed around on some rocks vs. driving more to get to non-crap condition trail.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Great shots.


Thanks. Antelope Island is nearly always a good photograph. It has been turning into a peninsula lately with shrinking lake levels in the Great Salt Lake.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BCTJ said:


> Thanks. Antelope Island is nearly always a good photograph. It has been turning into a peninsula lately with shrinking lake levels in the Great Salt Lake.


Ahhh..I thought I recognized that scene. Is that looking from I-80 across the valley?


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Ahhh..I thought I recognized that scene. Is that looking from I-80 across the valley?


The top of Traverse Mountain in Draper, overlooking the valley. My daily commute (except when there is a couple of feet of snow).


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Here's a close-up of some moss on a tree in Delta BC. I used the macro function on my Olympus Tough.









Sorry to break the one pic rule, but here's the context for that picture. The moss is on the stump by the fallen tree....


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

too much fun for a wednesday night!


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

First ride last week on my new shock. So much nicer....been raining nonstop since though 😡


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Congrats! ^
How do you haul your bike in that little Suzuki? Fun small 4 wheeling machine though.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks. At 6'3" with a lot of leg you should see me getting in and out of that thing. I have just been using a thule hang on hitch rack. I just got a kuat transfer 2 rack yesterday however so now it won't be such a nail biter running down the highway.


----------



## Goinslow (Mar 26, 2018)

Evening cruise with my youngest.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sun and hero dirt









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Just got back from vacation overseas and didn't have my bike, so my son and I rode what the locals ride.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> Just got back from vacation overseas and didn't have my bike, so my son and I rode what the locals ride.
> 
> View attachment 1190543


Did they provide you with a Bikebak for hydration?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

chazpat said:


> did they provide you with a bikebak for hydration?


lol


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

sgltrak said:


> Just got back from vacation overseas and didn't have my bike, so my son and I rode what the locals ride.
> 
> View attachment 1190543


That's one messed up looking horse...


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

a heck of a lot more snow than last year at this time


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

I just gotta say that I view this thread often each day for inspiration. Thanks to all for sharing.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Bit of water on the lens but thought it came out ok...









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Early Morning Ride.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Afternoon ride.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally some sun  , riding with the missus.

Edit: although it doesnt look like it, it was sunny


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Not much chance I was going to be able to clear this log on my ride through Pacific Spirit Park today.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

This looks like a deer family portrait. :winker:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

BCTJ said:


> This looks like a deer family portrait. :winker:
> 
> View attachment 1191421


"Whoa...is that a fat bike? Look at those tires...."


----------



## Goinslow (Mar 26, 2018)

After work therapy.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Not a soul seen all ride









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

got sunburnt, but that means summers coming


----------



## mjs1231 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Slacked out trance 2.5 degrees slacker*


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Trail came through the tunnel and the ramp up is a lot closer to that fall than I like.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Some early season trailwork

Old man air over a downed log. Log crib with a built up rocked in take off to small gap over salal and greenery.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Refreshed some corners on a fast section that had gotten water damage exposing stumps


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

a little muddy, rode around in the puddle to wash off the tires


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

My little dude did his first MTB race this weekend.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

whee! by Nate, on Flickr

Some friends in town for the weekend - managed to show them some fun trails at Dupont they hadn't ridden before and put together a satisfying route.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Almost stepped on this little hisser

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*some love for the hard tail...*


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

In a big city, at least 2 people have their priorities right!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

BCTJ said:


> In a big city, at least 2 people have their priorities right!
> 
> View attachment 1192089


3 people, right?


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Man that water felt Great! Y'all ready yet?


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Some trailwork

Grade reversals for drainage.on steeper sections before and after


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> 3 people, right?


You're right. I forgot myself. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

LeeL said:


> Some trailwork
> 
> Grade reversals for drainage.on steeper sections before and after


It's stuff like this that makes me wish we had dirt out here.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

After all that trailwork some riding in that saturated green rainforest


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

First serious climb of the season.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

LeeL said:


> After all that trailwork some riding in that saturated green rainforest


Which trail is that?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Shut up legs!


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Talpa overlook....NICE!


chuck80442 said:


> First serious climb of the season.
> 
> View attachment 1192634


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Pemberton BC


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

LeeL said:


> Pemberton BC


Girl in the picture looks young. I was going to say she looks like she has really good basics - elbows bent, looking where she wants to go, etc. Then I realized it's in BC. There are probably people in strollers there that would have insightful comments on MY riding style. In any case, nice job!


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

1st time on a fat bike. It was a good afternoon.


----------



## CeejaySmiff (Jan 26, 2013)

lovemonkey said:


> Trail came through the tunnel and the ramp up is a lot closer to that fall than I like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rivanna Trail ! 
Plus the surface under that water is slippery. I made it, but watched a couple or 3 of the group wipeout and get soaked !


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

CeejaySmiff said:


> Rivanna Trail !
> Plus the surface under that water is slippery. I made it, but watched a couple or 3 of the group wipeout and get soaked !


I have fallen in that exact spot (lost the front tire on the little ridge between the tubes. That spot is usually good for at least one fall from every decent sized group. There are a couple other tunnels in that loop. The newest one is pretty long and had a couple turns in it so it gets dark in the middle.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Creek gap build


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Woke up ready for a day of braaapin - found a crack through the top tube of the mtb.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Snow level in North Van at 620m


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Second ride back after breaking my fibula, feels damn good even if it is a little slippery!


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Decided to head out for an overnighter to check out the thunder storms tonight


















Forgot my spoon...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

MudderNutter said:


> Decided to head out for an overnighter to check out the thunder storms tonight


Sweet!! Where are you?



MudderNutter said:


> Forgot my spoon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...use a piece of bark!!


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Sweet!! Where are you?
> 
> ...use a piece of bark!!


Haha, the piece of packaging worked out alright!

Carolina beach state park in N.C.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Sweet!! Where are you?
> 
> ...use a piece of bark!!


or a pot sherd...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

MudderNutter said:


> Haha, the piece of packaging worked out alright!
> 
> Carolina beach state park in N.C.
> 
> ...


nice...I love camping in storms...not tornados, did that twice, but thunder and rain is great...snow storms are even better!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Finally getting my legs and lungs back after winter.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Good to finally ride some dirt.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

On my way to 5 stitches in the knee









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Oh man! Sorry about the crash! If that were me, though, I'm sure I'd need more than five stitches!


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

jhazard said:


> On my way to 5 stitches in the knee


Great picture. I'm surprised you didn't also have to drag your heart out of your shorts.

Tim


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jhazard said:


> On my way to 5 stitches in the knee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First word: Woo hoo!!!!
Second word: CRAP!!!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

jhazard said:


> On my way to 5 stitches in the knee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is the bike ok?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jhazard said:


> On my way to 5 stitches in the knee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that landing area doesn't look too inviting.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

jhazard said:


> On my way to 5 stitches in the knee.


If you tell people you landed it they'll think you are an epic rider.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

cmg71 said:


> is the bike ok?


..The ONLY appropriate question :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

jhazard said:


> On my way to 5 stitches in the knee
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jhazard said:


> ..The ONLY appropriate question :thumbsup:


I can't seem to look away from this pic. 
In my mind, I'm thinking you're totally rad, and this is just your normal, one-footer style. Then I look closely at the expression on your face... tension.

I hope your bike is OK. :thumbsup:

-F


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm pretty impressed the only body damage was 5 stitches to the knee.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

commute yesterday, was warmer than it looks


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice pic!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks,

and todays commute..


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cmg71 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> and todays commute..


Blocking the trail from all the other commuters.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*yeah yeah*

First after work ride


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Blocking the trail from all the other commuters.


its my civil duty to slow down the swarms of e-bikers around now that the weather has turned nice


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cmg71 said:


> its my civil duty to slow down the swarms of e-bikers around now that the weather has turned nice


I'm assuming your commutes do not have a lot of traffic? Awesome commute BTW, just weird there is no one around.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> I'm assuming your commutes do not have a lot of traffic? Awesome commute BTW, just weird there is no one around.


In the forests theres no one, when lm on the road or in the several towns l go through theres quite few e-bikes.
But l do see the same two blokes nearly every morning going the opposite way, not on ebikes.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cmg71 said:


> its my civil duty to slow down the swarms of e-bikers around now that the weather has turned nice


Atta boy.

Nice to commute via trail.:thumbsup:


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Rode home from work...22mi of with about half is dirt


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

When both the FS & HT are out of action, I ain't missing a wednesday night ride.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Last night I squeezed in small 11 mile 1,000' ride before dark, and stopped by the sign announcing my favorite bike shop is moving to new location a block away from me, and snapped a photo.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## leecarey212 (Aug 19, 2017)

Great ride with great scenery









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

re-entering civilisation, work only 1km away


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Firday commute home, a man needs refreshment on the way , l mean its 18.20 and this is only my first ...........


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*beltch*. . . . . . oops excuse me.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Majestic beast.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Great shot ^


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

Rest stop fat biking with the kids and brother-in-law.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

GoldFly said:


> Majestic beast.


3 beasts in that pic:
1. the dog
2. the bike
3. the terrain


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Sparkman999 said:


> Rest stop fat biking with the kids and brother-in-law.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome!!! so jealous of you guys!


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

you kidding, you look awesome and happy!


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

From what I see, this don't end well! although, you look really cool at this point!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Damn Branch! It could be worse!


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> awesome!!! so jealous of you guys!


Thanks. Really wish that the snow was gone at this point though. Seems like spring conditions are about a month behind last year. Daytime temps are finally starting to creep up so hopefully we'll be riding on dirt again soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

Crankyone said:


> you kidding, you look awesome and happy!





Crankyone said:


> From what I see, this don't end well! although, you look really cool at this point!


Are those comments directed at my picture? If so, it did end well, but there one more long steep icy hike-a-bike after this picture was taken and I thought my youngest son was going to throw in the towel on it. The fat bike is about a third of his body weight and his feet kept on slipping so he was pretty frustrated at that point. Everyone was smiling at the end, so that's what counts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

No hikers! Let er rip!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Harold said:


> No hikers! Let er rip!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, nice compromise. Never seen that in SoCal.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jcd46 said:


> Wow, nice compromise. Never seen that in SoCal.


Maple Hill Trail in Markin Glen Park in Kalamazoo, MI. Short trail, but does a lot with the terrain. Good for taking a break from inlaws.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Wow, nice compromise. Never seen that in SoCal.


We have a few around that don't allow foot traffic. They are downhill flow trails with jumps, could easily get ugly quick with someone hiking on the trail. These are in mtb built and maintained trail systems, on all the trails bikes have the right of way!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Wow, nice compromise. Never seen that in SoCal.


I agree. I wish more places would do that...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I agree. I wish more places would do that...


I really don't mind hikers, even the church groups of 40 sometimes I ran into, but a split like that, really hepls sharing the trail.

All of my local trails are multi use.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> I really don't mind hikers, even the church groups of 40 sometimes I ran into, but a split like that, really hepls sharing the trail.
> 
> All of my local trails are multi use.


yeah. For me, I just don't like the surprise of them when coming around a corner or going down a hill trying to gain speed to go up.

on our trails, for the most part, they stay to the side on the bike-specific trails, but some don't...and many have off leash dogs to deal with aswell


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Harold said:


> No hikers! Let er rip!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jcd46 said:


> Wow, nice compromise. Never seen that in SoCal.


Sounds good but it's kind of discriminatory depending on your days off. Whether you are a biker or a hiker. I guess you'd have to schedule your days off around your activity of choice and the days you can use the trail.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

early morning ride


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sounds good but it's kind of discriminatory depending on your days off. Whether you are a biker or a biker. I guess you'd have to schedule your days off around your activity of choice and the days you can use the trail.


Oh, I didn't interpret that as no hiking on Tues/Thurs/Sat but rather thought they just incorporated the daily direction with a no hiking sign. But since they are together, maybe you're right (?) They should have stuck to one color to bring it together rather than two colors making it look like two messages if that's the case.

Harold?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

chazpat said:


> Oh, I didn't interpret that as no hiking on Tues/Thurs/Sat but rather thought they just incorporated the daily direction with a no hiking sign. But since they are together, maybe you're right (?) They should have stuck to one color to bring it together rather than two colors making it look like two messages if that's the case.
> 
> Harold?


Pretty sure this is no foot traffic ever and the riding direction alternates by day. The opposite side of each signpost has info, too.

This trail does have some high speed jumps and such. It is not just singletrack through the woods.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Harold said:


> Pretty sure this is no foot traffic ever and the riding direction alternates by day. The opposite side of each signpost has info, too.


Confusing, to me it reads no foot traffic allowed on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

J.B. Weld said:


> Confusing, to me it reads no foot traffic allowed on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays.


I suppose I should have taken a pic of the big trailhead sign, or even the opposite side of the post. It is not confusing on the ground. I guess just in the vacuum of the internet.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

My favorite singletrack


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice view.


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)

Dawn patrol rides are back!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^You must have some great days!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Beautiful picture!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Beautiful day in the La Sal mountains today.


----------



## babias (Apr 24, 2012)

A picture of my ride today


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*first serious ride*

Where the eagles fly


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

babias said:


> A picture of my ride today
> View attachment 1195254


that looks like s fun stretch of trail...hopefully you rode it without stopping to take pics as well!!


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Am I having fun? I am fat, out of shape and the winter was way to long! But I am having fun!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babias (Apr 24, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> that looks like s fun stretch of trail...hopefully you rode it without stopping to take pics as well!!


It's in Italy. Only one stop for this picture


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

The Return of Jedi


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

The original Lufthansa.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice pic!


----------



## JerDerv (Apr 10, 2018)

Getting to know my new ride, snacks by a creek before getting back on the trail.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

after the ride drinking beer by the river and I have a visitor


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

two pics, sorry, one is the pollen haze engulfing us at the moment, the other is my front tyre with a pollen yellow stripe, never had this when l lived in the tropics


----------



## Firebather0 (Mar 23, 2017)

http://imgur.com/aZLXe0O


friend helped set up tubeless, waiting for snow to go, cheers  ,right click plus view image should make image work


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

nothing but headwind, mud and bison on this ride


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Into the woods.*


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Busted derailleur in the rain. Bad day riding is still better than a good day not riding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ghood said:


> Busted derailleur in the rain. Bad day riding is still better than a good day not riding.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so true!!!!


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Passo San Giacomo*


Water cross - Passo San Giacomo

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

First trip to Pisgah was EPIC!!! This was just above Pilot Rock, about to "drop in".


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

First ride ever on the Canadian west coast !


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice! Where was that?



David C said:


> First ride ever on the Canadian west coast !
> 
> View attachment 1195909


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

cmg71 said:


> two pics, sorry, one is the pollen haze engulfing us at the moment, the other is my front tyre with a pollen yellow stripe, never had this when l lived in the tropics


When I looked at the 2nd picture without reading your comments I thought it was a rim without a tyre. Great picture.

Tim


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I thought it was a tire-less rim too.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Whew.. I did as well


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

bjeast said:


> Nice! Where was that?


Four lakes trails loop by Lake Alice in Squamish.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*a part*

of my favourite trail


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

snowy on the fatbike commute this morning, 55 and sunny on the way home. These gals are enjoying the sunny day too


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pic!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> snowy on the fatbike commute this morning, 55 and sunny on the way home. These gals are enjoying the sunny day too


are those bison? or moose? Can't tell


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

sXeXBMXer said:


> are those bison? or moose? Can't tell


Bison, one walked up soon after and almost kissed my wife while we were at the table. Just grunted and kept eating grass and walked away. I didn't want to scare it with any sudden moves so no pictures


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Biking the southern Vancouver downtown seawall, brought my thermal camera along.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

m10b said:


> Water cross - Passo San Giacomo
> 
> m10b
> www.Trail.ch


I saw a guy named Jesus do that once. :lol:

-F


----------



## ltphoto (Sep 11, 2014)

What a fantastic commute! I've been riding up there in May a few times. Best time of year.



mtnbkr80015 said:


> snowy on the fatbike commute this morning, 55 and sunny on the way home. These gals are enjoying the sunny day too


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Watching his back.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Beautiful!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hot Wet Ride! 









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

The snow is melting fast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*just in case*

Are you tired ? you can stop and take a break with our chair from famous stylist offer..........................


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*view from the rear*

what your bike saw


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

"You ain't nothing Nessie!"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

A slow sight seeing Sunday morning spin.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I took the long way to the trails.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> I took the long way to the trails.
> 
> View attachment 1196927


I should recognize that bridge living in the same area as you, but I don't.

?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I should recognize that bridge living in the same area as you, but I don't.
> 
> ?


It's up on the north side of town. Goes over the Poudre just east over Overland.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great shots! Love the landscape and the bridge!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

bjeast said:


> Great shots! Love the landscape and the bridge!


The last three photos posted (orange Unit, the lake landscape photo, and the bridge) were all taken within 5 miles of each other.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> The last three photos posted (orange Unit, the lake landscape photo, and the bridge) were all taken within 5 miles of each other.


Are you doing any of the NB races, Mike?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Le Duke said:


> Are you doing any of the NB races, Mike?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am sponsoring the series, so I am out there for all of them with a tent / booth and I've been snapping some photos like this one while I'm hanging out and being lazy:









I haven't decided yet if I'll line up for any races this season. I'm giving away a set of bikepacking bags, so you should stop by and register.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> I am sponsoring the series, so I am out there for all of them with a tent / booth and I've been snapping some photos like this one while I'm hanging out and being lazy:
> 
> View attachment 1196997
> 
> ...


Ah. I thought I remembered seeing that on YGR. Very cool. And, thank you!

I was hoping to get up to Fort Collins for one or two of them, but my boss just signed me up for a class that is set the run the next couple of weeks down in Colorado Springs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Le Duke said:


> It's up on the north side of town. Goes over the Poudre just east over Overland.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It dawned on me after I posted it. I've never ridden that section but have driven by it numerous times.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

sgltrak said:


> The last three photos posted (orange Unit, the lake landscape photo, and the bridge) were all taken within 5 miles of each other.


Good eye, I didn't get a lot of landscape in that last one. Just a Spring photo today.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

My Spring picture..matching pedals.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

I haven't been riding much lately but got out for a bit above our place outside of Zürich.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dawn patrol lap around the lake, with a little extra time on the singletrack in the hills.


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

Quick rest at a nice wooden bridge over a spring creek.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

my view when I got home


----------



## Pa. Patroller (Sep 19, 2014)

Awesome backyard full of buffalo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*at car shop*

:nono:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> my view when I got home


Man, that's something you don't see every day!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Day 2 of Bike Camp, Flims Switzerland, after 800 elevation metres a bit of lunch then the Runca Trail, it was cool.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

End of the day here in Vancouver, down by one of the arms of the Fraser River. Rode the road bike today!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Day 3 of bike camp, also a killer day


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wet road ride.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bmf032 said:


> Wet road ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the Gravity SS?

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*I'm getting closer to home*

I ' m your captain I ' m your captain


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

stopped and took a picture since the bison up ahead cut my ride short


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Break Time!









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Morning ride.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Eagle Eye.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Prescribed fire makes for murky air near the trailhead.


----------



## Pa. Patroller (Sep 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalalala (May 7, 2018)

Intoxicating blue&Bike


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

jcd46 said:


> Is that the Gravity SS?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Yes, the GS29.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Somebody missed the corner!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice view today!


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

My ride today


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Aid station duty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Busted!! Caught having too much fun at the 12 Hours of Mesa Verde.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

schillingsworth said:


> Busted!! Caught having too much fun at the 12 Hours of Mesa Verde.
> View attachment 1198900


great pic!! Wish we had some flow trail stuff like that around here...


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*When tubeless fails.*


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Fun day in the desert


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hitting Mt Lemmon with my bike and a new camera


----------



## splash13 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ready to take off...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

hey Mr limousine driver


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Maurizio said:


> hey Mr limousine driver


"Do you have a moment to hear about our lord and savior Treesus Christ?"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Maurizio said:


> hey Mr limousine driver


What you talkin' 'bout Willis?


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Rode the Jimmy Keen trail for the first time today, and set a new PR on Porcupine Rim.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Ever do it it with an alien? No comment. :lol:


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Ever do it it with an alien? No comment. :lol:


Uh, yes. Yes I have and it was out of this world!! :/


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Easy ride today through Pacific Spirit Park (here in Vancouver) down to the beach and back.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

schillingsworth said:


> Uh, yes. Yes I have and it was out of this world!! :/
> View attachment 1199106


Far out man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Mountaintown Shuttle = One of the best rides in GA!!!!


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Opening day, Angelfire!









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

schillingsworth said:


> Uh, yes. Yes I have and it was out of this world!! :/
> View attachment 1199106


Well played!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Quick lap this morning before leaving town.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

A Grand Funk tribute


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Spring-time Clouds.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Singletrack bliss.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Lovely terrain!


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Where I have been








Where I am going









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Saw this little guy at the Bloedel Conservatory here in Vancouver when I went for a ride on my road bike!


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Brown Hill Creek is green, as is my new build.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Spring....









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Spending some time in Finale Liguria, Italy.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

serene


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

the Nocturnals.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*IT 's a long way to the top*

if you want rock' n roll


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Almost summer.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Dreaming of this while my wrist heals...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Into the sun


----------



## jmeb (Jun 4, 2014)

Wasn't a fan of the bike's color scheme until today.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Undrebiked day. 









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

__
https://flic.kr/p/28513918628

Trail life is good today

for the life I me I can not get it to a photo from flickr


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: I'm stealing that line when I post my ride today. NICE
Oops,, I meant to quote Maurizio. "It's a long way to the top if you want to rock and roll"


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Motivated by all of you to seek some additional elevation today









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I chased bmf 032 around today. Max elevation today: 7000' / 2133m


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

*halsegg switzerland*

beautiful ride yesterday.
this foto was shot at alp restaurant halsegg 1340m above sea level and shows all what i like: beer, bike, females and mountains


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

sgltrak said:


> I chased bmf 032 around today. 7000' / 2133m
> 
> View attachment 1200813


Haha! Our photos appear to have been taken in the same area and facing the same direction. You crushed me on elevation! Thanks for the Strava kodos.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jpzeroday (Jul 27, 2016)

A pause in the flow.


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

Sally's Big Brown Beaver?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

ear_ache said:


> Sally's Big Brown Beaver?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wynona's


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Wynona's


Copyright infringement!
....I'm also an idiot....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ear_ache said:


> Sally's Big Brown Beaver?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





mtnbkr80015 said:


> Wynona's





ear_ache said:


> Copyright infringement!
> ....I'm also an idiot....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Primus sucks!!!


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Primus sucks!!!


Clearly I'm a big Primus fan 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Big Pondo down.


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

ghood said:


> Big Pondo down.


Rattlesnake? Blue Mountain? Pattee Canyon? None of the above?


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Pattee. Right near the upper trailhead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Clear winter nights, so good!!!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

it's a Long way to the passo della Nevaia ( snowy )


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

One day, I'll live in a place like this.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dawn patrol on the back yard trails with a new-to-me bike this morning.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Relaxing summer river.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Göscheneralp*


Göscheneralp

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yesterday's dawn patrol









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## smittycop (Jul 7, 2015)

What a day









Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks nice ^

I didn't know Trek offered a kickstand option...


----------



## smittycop (Jul 7, 2015)

Jing said:


> Looks nice ^
> 
> I didn't know Trek offered a kickstand option...


No kickstand, just a stick so I could take the pic 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Above the clouds, Maydena Bike Park Tasmania Australia


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

When your girl is the Maydena Bike Park medical co-ordinator


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Cruising altitude, Maydena Bike Park Tasmania


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Cruising altitude, Maydena Bike Park Tasmania
> 
> View attachment 1201480


Gosh man, save some coolness for the rest of us!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Second ride on new bike.*








Getting used to squish after a long spell on a hardtail 29er.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Muskrats love summer too.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

a couple of hours ago


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

Maurizio said:


> a couple of hours ago


Is that bear repellent? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Cruising altitude, Maydena Bike Park Tasmania
> 
> View attachment 1201480


welcome back Digital!! Haven't seen ya in a while....opening up with (once again) a great pic


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

ear_ache said:


> Is that bear repellent?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont think so, Maurizio is in ltaly


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

so it's been a while since i posted in this thread; here's a look at san francisco, the golden gate, ocean beach and the pacific ocean from the marin headlands during my pregame ride last sunday.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

sXeXBMXer said:


> welcome back Digital!! Haven't seen ya in a while....opening up with (once again) a great pic


Yeah, so good to see his awesome photos again.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Just a perfect day to ride.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*gonna be a rock' n roll singer*

gonna be a rock'n roll star


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

Maurizio said:


> gonna be a rock'n roll star


What the heck is that strapped to your seat post? Silly string?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Just another epic ride.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Not an epic ride, but it was nice to get out today near the North Saskatchewan river while I'm visiting Edmonton, Alberta.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> Dont think so, Maurizio is in ltaly


Italy has its own subspecies of bear - but there are only 50 left

just sayin'.:thumbsup:


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Stage 3 fire restrictions any day now for Carson National Forest...trying to get in some mileage before they shut it down.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Out before the sun this morning, was a great ride.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Squeezing in a late arvo e-braaap at Blue Derby, Tasmania

ps. thanks guys!!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

ear_ache said:


> Is that bear repellent?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None , is for republicans


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

cmg71 said:


> Out before the sun this morning, was a great ride.


Beautiful Switzerland


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

ear_ache said:


> What the heck is that strapped to your seat post? Silly string?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heck ! Is a chord of guitar's Angus Young !!!!!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

in a happy place...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

shekky said:


> in a happy place...
> 
> View attachment 1201944


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

shekky said:


> in a happy place...


Shekky, is that you? Passed this on my (sub)urban assault ride this morning and thought of you.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

chazpat said:


> Shekky, is that you? Passed this on my (sub)urban assault ride this morning and thought of you.
> 
> View attachment 1201965


no, i was in golden gate park on my hardtail today:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


I want your cap !


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Its Shekky's cap, I want it too! 


Maurizio said:


> I want your cap !


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauleta (Mar 24, 2011)

Deep into the forests of suburban Athens (Greece).


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Alpine summer bliss.


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

"Around the Mountain" at Bogus Basin, Idaho










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

The historic fort at Fort Yargo, and the Silverback Guerrilla.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

My Gym


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

muddy before the start


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

no words needed.........


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Great Saturday.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Evening. Desert. Ride.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*gonna be a rock'n roll star*

yeah


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We explored a new area yesterday and found meadows, streams, old homesteads, and cows, but no other people.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice line through the waterfall at Dville









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Blue sky day riding with my wife in the gorgeous Colorado Rocky Mtns


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

you guys all have great places to ride for sure!!!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Intense Wind!

MTBExplorations: Intense Wind!


----------



## t0-ster (Feb 8, 2016)

number 1 experience on a bicycle to date


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

t0-ster said:


> number 1 experience on a bicycle to date
> 
> View attachment 1203109


Great image!


----------



## t0-ster (Feb 8, 2016)

bjeast said:


> Great image!


Thanks a lot! :thumbsup:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

t0-ster said:


> number 1 experience on a bicycle to date
> 
> View attachment 1203109


wow...this is a great pic...looks like a painting (and the nerd in me is thinking...looks like a Magic:The Gathering card pic...Karpathian Riders)

and is, of course....in Scandinavia!! Hell yeah!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Beautiful shot t0-ster.


----------



## DaleinTexas (Mar 27, 2016)

19 hours into a race..


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

rogerfromco said:


> Blue sky day riding with my wife in the gorgeous Colorado Rocky Mtns


Looks like my hometown...Fraser Valley? Flume Trail?


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

chuck80442 said:


> Looks like my hometown...Fraser Valley? Flume Trail?


Yes and yes - one of our favorites. The view from the bench never disappoints.


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

Pyramid Peak as seen from the top of Buttermilk Ski Resort in Aspen, CO. When you finish enjoying the view, Government Trail awaits. Classic CO high alpine singletrack at it's finest. Ripping through pine forest, aspen groves, and meadows bursting with lupines. A stream crossing, a root drop, and as much speed as you can handle.


----------



## spruceboy (Feb 18, 2008)

*last "ride"..*

last "ride"..



__
https://flic.kr/p/KMmdLL


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

take a break and make a shot


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Very nice!i


----------



## broncbuster (Jun 11, 2006)

Don't forget to smell the roses..


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Now, _that's_ a switchback. Previous hike-a-bike section made rideable by some very dedicated trail workers.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Enjoying a meadow during a weekend at Angel Fire.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jmeb (Jun 4, 2014)

Extended weekend of van camping and riding. Did not suck.


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

Short but, sweet

Sent from the Weather Manipulation Machine using all the science available at this time.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

short but sweet gravel ride


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Took me 5 tries, but I cleared this table top.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

commute


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

I can still hear the freeway from here. . . .not bad for a neighborhood park. 

20180619_120721-01
by tltichy, on Flickr


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Love summer after work loops









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

After work for me, 10 minutes from da casa.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

The puppy is tired but still willing









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## YamaHead (Jun 21, 2018)

Die-Hard 2-Wheeler who lives by the motto: NO FEELIN' LIKE 2-WHEELIN'!:thumbsup:


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Where is it snowing? LOL!


----------



## YamaHead (Jun 21, 2018)

big_slacker said:


> Where is it snowing? LOL!


It WAS snowing here in OR earlier this year..... I used to ride year-round on my motorcycles, NOT stopping just 'cause I gotta pedal!


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh yes please.


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

Error


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

lunch loop


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello again my old friend.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Happy Summer Solstice from New Mexico!*









May your long summer days be chock full of memorable rides and big views.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

ear_ache said:


> Error


I'll say!

and Ear Ache My Eye.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> I'll say!
> 
> and Ear Ache My Eye.


There are two types of people in this world:
1) Those who can extrapolate from incomplete data


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

...and the views go on forever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

railntrail said:


> ...and the views go on forever
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is nice!


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> There are two types of people in this world:
> 1) Those who can extrapolate from incomplete data


I decided discretion was the better part of valor...
We are all on this thread to be inspired by the beautiful of where our bikes take us. No one comes to this thread to hear a lecture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

emu26 said:


> Hello again my old friend.
> 
> View attachment 1204628


Old friend: Hello Emu.

Cool shot! :thumbsup:


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

one pic was not enough


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ear_ache said:


> I decided discretion was the better part of valor...
> We are all on this thread to be inspired by the beautiful of where our bikes take us. No one comes to this thread to hear a lecture.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You obviously missed the joke. The joke was between Chazpat and I. Nothing to do with lecturing you. Look at Chazpats signature line. Look familiar?


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

Dirtjunkie and Chazpat - I PM'd you



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

First ride in a few weeks due to back injury, well worth the climb for the view!


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Does not suck here in WNC









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*today short trail*

behind the Appennine


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

My youngest finally got out for an actual mountain bike ride with me today on the North Shore and by the end... enjoyed herself!


----------



## CptSydor (Sep 20, 2007)

Snow's being consumed and getting high is fun.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I love summer!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Dinosaur's don't love summer so much (this one died in a drought).


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Rock gardens...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Went 30 miles west and up a couple thousand feet to escape the triple digit temps at home this afternoon.


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)

Butt Crack


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

BCTJ said:


> Dinosaur's don't love summer so much (this one died in a drought).
> 
> View attachment 1205494


Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Another great reason to commute by bike (the views).


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Whistler, BC Bike Park on Wednesday


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

me and some fans


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Hot yesterday, so I chose to do some gravel riding instead of singletrack. My only stop was this open and relatively bug free picnic area with a boat launch. Got in about 20 miles. Ran my hydration pack dry, and was glad I had also chucked in an extra water bottle just in case.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

A beautiful day to be a middle aged park rat.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

first visit to china camp state park north of san rafael, CA since 2012...


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Snow*

In the snow

Furkapass

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

A babbling brook.
IMG_2449 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

A bit warm, but saved by the breeze.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

After a couple of weeks of very little riding, it felt good to get some miles and some climbing this morning before breakfast.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

*epic trail - davos, switzerland*

what a beautiful trail, what a ride...


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice looking single track crow !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

croboy said:


> what a beautiful trail, what a ride...
> View attachment 1206679


Very nice!


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

And it's another Black Bear sighting - very likely the only one in North America with a 1960's 2-Ply Mercerized Pima Scarf, so this was not just some Dandy.

(thoughts: Dandy Bear - sounds like code name for a Russian computer virus or, an STD from a Belarus Escort in Thailand...)


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

almost stayed home and slept the day away; glad i got out!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Old rail road trestle on today's ride.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

shekky said:


> almost stayed home and slept the day away; glad i got out!
> 
> View attachment 1206727


Your cap is the beeeesssttttt


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> Old rail road trestle on today's ride.
> 
> View attachment 1206895


That's pretty cool! Nice shot!


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Colorado columbine in full bloom on the trail.


----------



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

*My last ride went like this...*


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

"_Old rail road trestle on today's ride._"

Moffat Road! Is this the Rifle Sight Notch trestle? I grew up in Fraser and am glad that thing is still around.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

The "real" crane kick!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

chuck80442 said:


> "_Old rail road trestle on today's ride._"
> 
> Moffat Road! Is this the Rifle Sight Notch trestle? I grew up in Fraser and am glad that thing is still around.


Yep. Still there. Built to last.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Welcomed the cloud cover this morning.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Perfect conditions and no saw required.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

cloudy and rain so far


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

Short, but, sweet

Sent from the Weather Manipulation Machine using all the science available at this time.


----------



## Frank Fields (Jul 1, 2015)

Beautiful day in Costa Rican coffee fields









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

One of my favorite resting spots.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Up up in Big Bear Country









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> One of my favorite resting spots.
> 
> View attachment 1207215


lol, so he's still there!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

chazpat said:


> lol, so he's still there!


Yep! Chillin in the shade inside the bug! One of his legs fell off though. :lol:


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Keystone Ranch

Soda Creek by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Farlow Gap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

^^ ... dig the eeriness 
- would love to hit it sometime this year!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Took some time to practice drops at Fromme yesterday...


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

woodchips said:


> ^^ ... dig the eeriness
> - would love to hit it sometime this year!


Yeah it was special! We were in a cloud for the majority of the ride. She gets a bit slick in the wet, but was certainly a hoot! Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Pine needled single track.


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

All downhill today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

She got a wee bit warm on that last descent, Cap'n! :thumbsup:


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

MCHB said:


> She got a wee bit warm on that last descent, Cap'n! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1207411


Feel the burn...


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

My favorite kind of burn-Climbing out of the canyon on the ride home.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

...must...get...cardio...to...un...suck...again!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mellow Ride









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Passo del Sole*


Foto: Tour Passo del Sole

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

jcd46 said:


> Mellow Ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks!


askibum02 said:


> Nice!


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Tour of the Sella Ronda

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

geraldooka said:


> Oh yes please.


Every time I scroll through this thread I stop at this pic and think I really wanna ride this. What an awesome looking trail. Where is it?


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Phew! my new Ibis Ripmo build complete!


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Phew! my new Ibis Ripmo build complete!
> 
> View attachment 1208063




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

old-school hardtails and dense fog in marin county saturday afternoon:


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ibis Ripmo in da house!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Ibis Ripmo in da house!
> 
> View attachment 1208159


That's quite a house you got there!


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

*on the way to wannentritt (stoos, ch)*

hell of an uphill


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Another great day on the bike.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Old Trapper Cabin. :thumbsup:

(Alternative title, "Mat B. Home owner!" :lol: )


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Good times at Whitefish Mountain


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Those are great pics!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

View from the third switchback on mountain highway, Mount Fromme, BC.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

meh....just going to work


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

Finding some shade in the middle of the ride


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)

Cant make this s#!t up. Ear to ear grins at CB 401!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

PSLICE said:


> Cant make this s#!t up. Ear to ear grins at CB 401!
> View attachment 1208642


Nice!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

PSLICE said:


> Cant make this s#!t up. Ear to ear grins at CB 401!
> View attachment 1208642


Beautiful! What a great place to ride!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yesterday evening on Mt. Fromme, Lower Expresso.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

PSLICE said:


> Cant make this s#!t up. Ear to ear grins at CB 401!
> View attachment 1208642


Memorable stretch of trail, doesn't look much different than 20 years ago.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

A mountain bike in its natural environment...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

maiden voyage...


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Back on a hardtail for the first time in years, so much fun!!!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

The Ripmo is one burly beast... and Yoda is cool too


----------



## wightweenie26er (Sep 28, 2017)

My small collection of cycle jerseys. Not sure why this web site has uploaded the pic's like that. Can't find a rotate edit.

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Never hit this trail before, had the wrong bike but had fun anyway!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Old school fun on the Ripmo


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)

The hills are alive with the sound of music...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Very well composed, good eye.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*before the long downhill*

somewhere in Alps


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

MudderNutter said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"One line"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

ear_ache said:


> "One line"?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol... you got me! "Outlaws greatest hits"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

MudderNutter said:


> Lol... you got me! "Outlaws greatest hits"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

A moment of "nothing" 









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

after work in the fogs:


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Typical Socal.


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

scatterbrained said:


> Typical Socal.
> 
> View attachment 1209703




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jja (Jan 14, 2004)

scatterbrained said:


> Typical Socal.
> 
> View attachment 1209703


Do they also have the sign:
"NO WALKING ON SIDEWALKS"


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

scatterbrained said:


> Typical Socal.
> 
> View attachment 1209703


And if truly typical, horses are OK and the the trail was originally built by MTBers.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

I love my backyard...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*are you low ?*

Alpine mtn high


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

JDTorr said:


> I love my backyard...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see why!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

back on golden gate park's strawberry hill on a typical foggy mid summer afternoon in san francisco:


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

shekky said:


> back on golden gate park's strawberry hill on a typical foggy mid summer afternoon in san francisco:
> 
> View attachment 1209903


Cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Sometimes you kick, sometimes you get kicked.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Bucket list item checked.
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

big_slacker said:


> Sometimes you kick, sometimes you get kicked.


Great video! And no pads! Man I feel naked without at least some armour.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Having fun on my road bike.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

bjeast said:


> Great video! And no pads! Man I feel naked without at least some armour.


Got talking in the parking lot and forgot the pads, haha!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

big_slacker said:


> Got talking in the parking lot and forgot the pads, haha!


Figures you'd crash on the day you forget you pads.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

never far from the fog in marin county during summer months...


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

The end of a great ride!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sun's out... release the #binchicken!


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Sun's out... release the #binchicken!
> 
> View attachment 1210193


Cool shot, ya hippie!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> The end of a great ride!
> 
> View attachment 1210149


You found the only forest in the desert.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You found the only forest in the desert.


Actually it's the largest national forest in the lower 48, BUT it's scattered all over the state! :lol: Humboldt/Toiyabe :thumbsup:

https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/stelprd3836704.pdf


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wacha Wacha Wacha said:


> Cool shot, ya hippie!


thanks man!


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

askibum02 said:


> Bucket list item checked.
> Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


Fun trail! Lookin good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Smile

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Autorelease*

warm days


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Solo...









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

warm


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Having fun on the Big Bird!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great shot!


----------



## kikibgd (Apr 3, 2011)

sunset ride


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

17 miles and 4000 feet to the Wilderness boundary with a rip snorting singletrack descent.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Amazing summer Sunset!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

BCTJ said:


> Amazing summer Sunset!
> 
> View attachment 1210742


Very nice picture! What a way to end a ride!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

thursday's sunset during my ride over the golden gate bridge to the marin headlands.


----------



## Bentrek6300 (Mar 23, 2013)

Rainbow









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Took me forever to get to the top of the hill because of berry breaks.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

bjeast said:


> Very nice picture! What a way to end a ride!


Thanks! Its nice to enjoy the great weather while it lasts - the cold is coming all too soon.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

big_slacker said:


> Took me forever to get to the top of the hill because of berry breaks.


So how's that going for you now?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

big_slacker said:


> Took me forever to get to the top of the hill because of berry breaks.


I was in Oregon last summer and rented a road bike for a week and did a lot of riding. Made lots of stops for blackberries!

We have a lot of blackberries around me here in Georgia but not like there and they are a lot smaller. Blackberries are one of my favorites.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

emergency power


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

bsieb said:


> So how's that going for you now?


Whatcha mean? Like stomach issues? None, I eat wild blackberries all summer and never had a problem.



chazpat said:


> I was in Oregon last summer and rented a road bike for a week and did a lot of riding. Made lots of stops for blackberries!
> 
> We have a lot of blackberries around me here in Georgia but not like there and they are a lot smaller. Blackberries are one of my favorites.


They're everywhere up here in western WA, and thick.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I just came fron the store (Vons) $4.99 per box! The small box, not like the strawberry ones. WTF..but they are awesome!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Having fun on the Big Bird!
> 
> View attachment 1210456


Pete strikes again!! Great shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wacha Wacha Wacha said:


> Pete strikes again!! Great shot.


Thanks! Really enjoying the big bird!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

fires far away but not so far away...


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^^ bummer.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

a ride around a beautiful mountain lake


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> a ride around a beautiful mountain lake


That is a great picture! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Someone likes going to the Pumptrack.........


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

A fine day in the mountains


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Getting closer..









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yesterday - a strange huge ballbearing-ish sculpture in Edmonton, Alberta near the Whitemud Freeway..


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

bjeast said:


> Yesterday - a strange huge ballbearing-ish sculpture in Edmonton, Alberta near the Whitemud Freeway..
> View attachment 1211035


Scale (maybe estimated diameter range)?


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

chazpat said:


> Scale (maybe estimated diameter range)?


This should give a better sense of scale. I just liked the towering ball bearing effect of the other picture...


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Found a chunky new trail today. Good stuff.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Was joking about this demo day I went to being 'crash someone else's expensive bike' day, guess I jinxed it.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ursenen Switzerland*


Schoellenen-Baezberg

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*love ascent*

autofocus


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

playing in the rain on the way to work......."slippery when wet"


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Awesome photos today!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*my last tour*

Appennine high


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Overlooking the place where I will say "I do" next year


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Commuting


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

A little bit steep, a little bit loose.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

sweet leaf


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

First ride on the new rig...









And sweet it was.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Rocks n Trees

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

Wacha Wacha Wacha said:


> First ride on the new rig...
> 
> View attachment 1211767
> 
> ...


That thing looks beastly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

over the hills and far my carhttps://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gif


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Legendary.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Took the beach cruisers out for a spin this morning. Sweet ride!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool pic. 


EugeneTheJeep said:


> Took the beach cruisers out for a spin this morning. Sweet ride!
> 
> View attachment 1211967


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Great pic, beach cruisers rock. I have more rides (not miles) on my SS BC than any other bike in my garage.



EugeneTheJeep said:


> Took the beach cruisers out for a spin this morning. Sweet ride!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Cool pic.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk





big_slacker said:


> Great pic, beach cruisers rock. I have more rides (not miles) on my SS BC than any other bike in my garage.


Thanks! They are so fun! I started a thread on them when we were thinking about buying a couple. Post up some pics here  http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/beach-cruisers-1059878.html


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the cow of Apennine*

perfect subject


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

The end is near.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Gettin' while the gettins good









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wightweenie26er (Sep 28, 2017)

lovely and clear


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Had the trails to myself.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

ghood said:


> Had the trails to myself.[/QUOTE]
> 
> That looks sweet! Those are my favorite, solo and not a soul out. :thumbsup:
> 
> I don't get that too often.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> That looks sweet! Those are my favorite, solo and not a soul out. :thumbsup:
> 
> I don't get that too often.


I get grumpy when I see more than 4 or 5 folks during a ~2 hr ride.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Testing the new steed


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Paved.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

fogust in marin:


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

Not much left of this stream after a very dry season; monsoon come quickly!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*my favorite trail*

early Tuscany


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

just lovin this thing


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

Maurizio said:


> early Tuscany


I love Tuscany!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guitarmark (Nov 14, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Mtbr.com Forums


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice cool weather and empty trails.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

0822181631 by Nate, on Flickr

Not quite to the top of the climb, but the "top" didn't have as nice of a view as this.


----------



## steelerector (Apr 9, 2018)

I knew there were some poorly draining areas of the trail, but I wasn't expecting this..


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

cold wet and a sh!tload of fun


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Tree down..









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

The cool temperatures were welcome on our full moon gravel ride up to 12,200' last night.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> The cool temperatures were welcome on our full moon gravel ride up to 12,200' last night.
> 
> View attachment 1213595


FRR?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Le Duke said:


> FRR?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Beautiful night for it.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

a brain-fart led to a longer, better ride than i had planned this afternoon!


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Trying to get high.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

shekky said:


> a brain-fart led to a longer, better ride than i had planned this afternoon!
> 
> View attachment 1213647


I'm really love your cap, where I purchase ?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Maurizio said:


> I'm really love your cap, where I purchase ?


i purchased it at my LBS. unfortunately, i didn't save the packaging. however, i'll search the interwebs here shortly and see what i can find.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Shuttlin'









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Up to and back down from Tremalzo


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

J_Westy said:


> Up to and back down from Tremalzo
> 
> View attachment 1214149
> 
> ...


WOW Italy ! best place in the world ....residents a part


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Rhone glacier*


Tour by the Rhone-glacier (Rhonegletscher)

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

First ride, new bike, set PRs!


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Reminded me of Lion King


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

short singletrack


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Maurizio said:


> short singletrack


Bikelangelo Greens Stem Cap - Clipped In


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

it's bigger and steeper in real life. as usual.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Kisherceg said:


> it's bigger and steeper in real life. as usual.


I like how the one tree has a red cross on it...like they have "bookmarked" the area for damage clean up


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

shekky said:


> Bikelangelo Greens Stem Cap - Clipped In


Thanks a lot


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Perfect bike for the trail!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

day one of my stay-at-home vacation:


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

First time to back to the fire lookout in many years









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Sardine Lakes from the Fire Lookout

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

*What a view of the Oregon coast.*


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

chase2wheels said:


> View attachment 1214643


Man, that's a great pic!


----------



## leecarey212 (Aug 19, 2017)

Did my usual ride but In reverse so.much better than normal route !!









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Temps cooling off a bit


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

leecarey212 said:


> Did my usual ride but In reverse so.much better than normal route !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how just switching directions makes it feel like a whole different trail. I did that recently on one of my go to trails and was quite surprised at how fresh it felt.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Friday night commute home


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Weekend shreds at Maydena Bike Park, Tasmania


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Dusting of snow, sunrise commute down the mountain to work


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

fun


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Haze n Dust









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

home-vacation day three: urban assault


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

the gravel road to here sucked!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

^^^ no whining :lol: post heavy rain bloom


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

A blur









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

A10MileHusker said:


> A blur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

maximum rock ' n roll


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Will it or won't it, should I or shouldn't I?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

emu26 said:


> Will it or won't it, should I or shouldn't I?
> 
> View attachment 1215214


yes...raincoat...problem solved!!!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

I did, and so did it.  A wet ride is better than no ride.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

back to back at china camp state park...


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Gooseberry Mesa at dawn









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solid Orange (Mar 25, 2012)

Dalton Rd on Issaqueena at Clemson. Favorite rest spot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

September light


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I haven't posted in One Picture for a while. Here's a scenic sunset from yesterday.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Great shot!^^

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

A lightning strike started this.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Man, those are some great pictures everybody!


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

This is at home after my ride.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

30+ miles, 5700+ vertical and loved exactly 100% of it!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

That time of year again: sunsets and lights.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ghood said:


> That time of year again: sunsets and lights.


best time of year!!!

...other than winter of course


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Great views of the strip today.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Engadin, Switzerland


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

finally, mostly clear skies for miles ...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I can already feel fall at this elevation.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

World War 1 tank traps, on the borders of Switzerland, Austria and Italy.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

My bike is not yellow. It is "Fall camo".










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

TheNormsk said:


> My bike is not yellow. It is "Fall camo".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that... aspen gold.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

cmg71 said:


> World War 1 tank traps, on the borders of Switzerland, Austria and Italy.


They are very impressive. I've sometimes wondered what a tank trap look like. Thanks for the picture.

Tim


----------



## mtbher (Jul 16, 2009)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Great views of the strip today.
> 
> View attachment 1215636


Oh boy, this actually made me a little homesick. I lived there for the first 27 years of my life. This pic really makes me want to rent a bike while I am there visiting family for Thanksgiving.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Night ride shredventure with my 4 Year old

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^ Awesome! Lil shredder.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

there's animals off the road, almost got chased by a cow elk in the first 100 yards of this ride!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

mtbher said:


> This pic really makes me want to rent a bike while I am there visiting family for Thanksgiving.


Most definitely should! Thanksgiving time is a great time of year for riding here, but you probably already knew that.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Back to my roots on a short trip home. Got a little time in on my hard tail: quick 20 miles and 1900'+ climbing. Happy to be here!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

actually from Sunday


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> there's animals off the road, almost got chased by a cow elk in the first 100 yards of this ride!


She was probably upset about your missing fork leg.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Fall color in the high country.


----------



## consa (Dec 16, 2017)

TheNormsk said:


> My bike is not yellow. It is "Fall camo".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The photo was great:thumbsup:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> She was probably upset about your missing fork leg.


that....is pretty funny

not that I have anything against lefty's, but it was funny


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sgltrak said:


> Fall color in the high country.
> 
> View attachment 1216188





consa said:


> The photo was great:thumbsup:


man...these pix are DEFINITELY a reminder to me of why fall and winter are the best times of year...can't wait for it to really hit here in Central Ohio


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

commuting


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Wild about wildlife

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

with my Niner everywhere


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Can almost smell the Summer MTB season downunder WHOOT!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

out the door for an after work out-and-back night ride on my hardtail.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

dancing with the silver-grey lady by the sea again:


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Big Blue from the TRT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Trek Fuel, Kona Explosif and a Kingdom Vendetta out pretending to be gravel bikes; 55km point-to-point gravel/singletrack/road mission finishing off at a pub by the harbour.
:thumbsup:


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

This is not the Disneyland Matterhorn...


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

roughster said:


> This is not the Disneyland Matterhorn...
> 
> View attachment 1216594


It looks like the Paramount Pictures Emblem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

cmg71 said:


> actually from Sunday


Resia Lake and you're in Italy


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

very difficult


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Maurizio said:


> Resia Lake and you're in Italy


Haha, l thought we were in Austria there.
Thanks.


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Lake Arcadia, Oklahoma. Lots of rocks, no whining.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

I just put together a new whip, so suck it up while I spam this thread too.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Chippertheripper said:


> I just put together a new whip, so suck it up while I spam this thread too.


much love!!! #steel . #rigid . #Surly


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*some hours ago*

Anthem best choice


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

:eekster:


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Enduuuuuurah brah!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> :eekster:
> 
> View attachment 1216981


Most excellent view of sin city.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> :eekster:
> 
> View attachment 1216981


Awesome


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

*Gravel grind*

Gravel grind up Garden Canyon, AZ.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just a shout out at shekky for the link. 










Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Quick links are the tits. No picture needed

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

BurkC said:


> Quick links are the tits. No picture needed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


much disappointments, clicked link, no tits


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Lightly traveled trail


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

Test post


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

diving into the deep fog again...


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Hell of a day on the extreme eastern edge of the continent.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

So much sweet granite on Trouty, Stage 6 trail of the EWS at Derby Tasmania last year.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i think my right shoulder is ready to tolerate moderate trails on a rigid singlespeed again:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

shekky said:


> i think my right shoulder is ready to tolerate moderate trails on a rigid singlespeed again:
> 
> View attachment 1217832


the call of the single speed...you can't deny it!!

be carefull though!!!


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

For some reason the lip of this small drop / roller looks more intimidating than it actually is, but nevertherless ... I persisted!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Scenic Fall.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Moon has been awesome last few days though it looks less awesome than it was in real life in this picture.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

misty mountain magic


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Very peaceful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

the elk are having a picnic out here


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

JDTorr said:


> Very peaceful.


Looks like NorCal, is that looking out over the American river?


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Enjoying the Autumn views from the road bike. 36 miles/3600 feet.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Making fresh tracks on the Blue Tier, just reopened for the Summer riding season downunder


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice shot DH13, brings back fond memories of my trip to Blue Derby 2 years ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Beautiful fall day riding with the girls

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Cornfield said:


> Looks like NorCal, is that looking out over the American river?


NorCal indeed. Looking over Pope Valley in Napa County.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet Fall Morning Ride.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

JDTorr said:


> NorCal indeed. Looking over Pope Valley in Napa County.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I was only about a 100 miles off.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Edit: totally misunderstood the title


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

*Speed*









Not me but a buddy of mine, someone had to take the pictures.


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

21 grueling miles with family and friends


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Cool temps and fog made the 4700' of climbing on the 24 mile loop feel more comfortable.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Give me fog over pouring rain any day . Nice pic!


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*La Stretta - Fuorcla Minor*


tour Fuorcla Minor

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

tough reprise after vacation


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

A10MileHusker said:


> 21 grueling miles with family and friends


what is that bird?


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

Gotta love fall riding in Colorado


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

b rock said:


> what is that bird?


That's the Flaming Chicken, just West of Bend OR


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jbadger1977 said:


> Gotta love fall riding in Colorado











Nice shot.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Line Ridge, Taos Ski Valley, Taos, New Mexico. October 5, 2018


----------



## Fattyrider38 (Jun 7, 2018)

Just outside of Salt Lake City Utah in Corner Canyon, Love the Fall Colors


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

beastmaster said:


> Hi Line Ridge, Taos Ski Valley, Taos, New Mexico. October 5, 2018
> 
> View attachment 1219268





Fattyrider38 said:


> View attachment 1219274
> 
> 
> Just outside of Salt Lake City Utah in Corner Canyon, Love the Fall Colors


very inspiring pics friends!!!

can't wait for the fall to hit for real here in the Great Lakes area

and that elevation in Taos would have me passing out for sure...my fear of heights would take over


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

A touch of fall showing at Arcadia Management Area in Rhode Island!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Didn't realize my rear wheel wasn't on the wood....


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

163kms with 1250 elevation metres, St Gallen Switzerland to Lörrach Germany, with a nice sprinkling of trails


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

More of Mills









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Lovely weekend at Angel Fire.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

S.I.N.G.L.E









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Buochs, Switzerland.... up above the lake (obviously). Out for a ride with some of the Big Wheel Racing team.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Change is in the air (actually, it is snowing today)

20181007_095633 by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Can't wait.....


----------



## nullman (Mar 8, 2004)

Took the Singlespeed out the other day, much fun in 14 miles.









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

fokof said:


> Can't wait.....


oh man...a look into heaven!!!!


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

In so deep, no one can hear my goofy chit chat with the trail.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

tnuc


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Away from reality!


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> View attachment 1219190
> 
> 
> Nice shot.


Thanks. Amazing what the newer iPhone cameras can do (for a phone, anyway).


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Need to win the lotto so this could be every morning


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Finally got my M16 all cleaned up, figured I would get some proper photos of it while it's still new.

Build list and more photos are listed on VitalMTB | I Like it LOUD!!! - 2018 Intense M16c


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

Adam, you've got some nice pics on your website. Is that custom paint on the Intense?


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Jing said:


> Adam, you've got some nice pics on your website. Is that custom paint on the Intense?


Thanks, Jing! I'll admit I haven't touch my camera gear in years and may have got a little into it shooting my M16 lol. It's a factory color way, but as you can see by my other bikes, the M16 fits my style . Thanks for checking out my site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*It's supposed to snow tomorrow.*


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Grosser Mythen - Freak Tour*


It's a Freak Tour - "Grosser Mythen"

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## leecarey212 (Aug 19, 2017)

Muddy









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

on gottschalkenberg (ch) today


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

m10b said:


> It's a Freak Tour - "Grosser Mythen"
> 
> m10b
> www.Trail.ch


We were just across the valley at Stoos on Friday. Love the Mythen area! Also one of our favorite areas for snowshoeing.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

First one is out of the way









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Cold and Beautiful 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Great day for a race.






​Tour of the White Mountains, Pinetop, AZ


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

Great bike, great trails, great day!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Man, great pics everyone!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

How surprising, trails to myself on a 17 degree ride...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

baker said:


> How surprising, trails to myself on a 17 degree ride...
> 
> View attachment 1220773


sweet!!!! those days are hopefully coming soon here in the midwest!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Chilly sunny windy fall ride.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

easy 40km ride yesterday, trying to force my motivation to come back, l did enjoy it though.


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

JSumner13 said:


> A touch of fall showing at Arcadia Management Area in Rhode Island!
> 
> View attachment 1219508


Great place to ride! Haven't been there in a while.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

new fence


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

old thing....


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

cmg71 said:


> old thing....


What is this sorcery?


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Post Work Ride









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Salsa>tits









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

baker said:


> What is this sorcery?


I think it was used to open/close a small dam area in the river, lll have to stop to check it out better now that you ask


----------



## nullman (Mar 8, 2004)

40 miles on the John Wayne Pioneer Trail.









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hidden Place*


Hidden Place

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*my tour afterwork*

today perfect terrain


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Autumn


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Another first for me on the trail









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

and now, something completely different...


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

"sloppy"









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

some stones in the trail and some schiacciata Tuscany bread


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Man was it nice in Squamish today!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

playing in my backyard again...


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Night rides are back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Luvin' the fall weather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Still Autumn in Switzerland


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Epic.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Play time! With nearly the whole trail to myself.








-F


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

nullman said:


> 40 miles on the John Wayne Pioneer Trail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This photo reminds me of the Cool Hand Luke scene when Luke spreads chili powder on the road...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ That is a great movie.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

John Kuhl said:


> ^ That is a great movie.


What we've got here is... failure to communicate.


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)

Front Range Full Hunter Moonset and Sunrise


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

saturday out-and-back in marin just before sunset...


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

Fall in Boise









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

can you believe in a rainy 3 degrees l had it all to myself?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

wider bars and shorter stem make an already fun bike even more fun.


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Moonshiner's Enduro; 1 year ago I wouldn't have made the climb to the start line.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Twas a good summer


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

WHALENARD said:


> Twas a good summer
> View attachment 1222715


Surveyors Ridge?

I have a super old Trek poster which was a picture of that exact location/view of Hood/Rt 35.

Great place to stop and take in the view.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Le Duke said:


> Surveyors Ridge?
> 
> I have a super old Trek poster which was a picture of that exact location/view of Hood/Rt 35.
> 
> ...


Nailed it. 
We start at High Prairie and finish out on Oak Ridge. Makes for a lot of DH miles then camp here


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Trick or treat! Lovin the Ripmo at Maydena Gravity Park


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Trick or treat! Lovin the Ripmo at Maydena Gravity Park
> 
> View attachment 1223042


Great pic!


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Wildspitz*


Wildspitz

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Where's Waldo









Sweet trail


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Where's Waldo


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

Spain-North Shore


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yesterday, Mt. Fromme, North Shore, near the entrance to Expresso!


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

The [not] winding road. Oklahoma


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool SoCal morning.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Don't fall left.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

KRob said:


> Don't fall left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. What was the line that rider took after the pic?????
2. Is that YOU????


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Gossau SG, Switzerland


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

testing (and enjoying) the new shimano 1 x 11 in marin...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

took Rosie out today


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

bjeast said:


> 1. What was the line that rider took after the pic?????
> 2. Is that YOU????


Yes, that's me. I dropped onto that flat rock pod just below me then exited to my right where those two small trees/bushes are, then rolled down the slickrock ramp in the foreground.

Simple. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Loam, South Hobart style


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Snow water mud and Larch needles.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ghood said:


> Snow water mud and Larch needles.


war paint!!!

can't wait to be covered in the same here in the next few months!!!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Around the hills over th medieval city*

sunday morning in Italy


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Sunrise, Lake Arrowhead, CA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Not really much of a ride, but I'm stoked to have a new bike!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

just going to work, there is a trail there


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> just going to work, there is a trail there


i have that same light, but i use it on my helmet. amazon.com?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

6th sunrise ride in 8 days


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

shekky said:


> i have that same light, but i use it on my helmet. amazon.com?


eBay


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> eBay


they're bright as hell and seem to be reliable...for a year...

can't beat the price, though.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

just out to the beach and back to stay used to being on the bike:


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Some tracks from the Trans Cascadia's


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

The fog was freezing on the plants on my brisk morning ride today.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

snow on the terraces


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> 6th sunrise ride in 8 days
> 
> View attachment 1223898


On a roll. :thumbsup:
I'm in bed with the flu.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Finding inspiration at INSPIRATION PT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Survived the Full Moon Rock Trail

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Red Wine before Sunday breakfast


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

mmmm, wildfire smoke!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Ground temperature was warmer than the air temperature on today's gravel ride, so the slush froze when it hit the bike.


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow! Nice shot


sgltrak said:


> Ground temperature was warmer than the air temperature on today's gravel ride, so the slush froze when it hit the bike.
> 
> View attachment 1224459


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Late Spring loam on Styx & Stones, Maydena Bike Park Tasmania


----------



## JT1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hit and run: no broken bones, but a very serious concussion (sigh); police tracked down the culprit.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad you are OK, and that they got the bastard!

Why do these people always take off, no way I could sleep at night!


JT1 said:


> Hit and run: no broken bones, but a very serious concussion (sigh); police tracked down the culprit.
> View attachment 1224730


----------



## JT1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Indeed. Witnesses described a man "driving erratically," who swerved into me, sent me flying, bounced off the curb (and left a big tire mark on the curb), and continued on his merry way. First driver behind him stopped, called emergency responders, and helped me out. Second driver, seeing that first had rendered aid, gave chase, photographed the culprit's license plate, and returned to the scene to report to the responding police officer.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

JT1 said:


> Hit and run: no broken bones, but a very serious concussion (sigh); police tracked down the culprit.
> View attachment 1224730


Man, that's lousy. Glad the cops caught the person!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

JT1 said:


> Indeed. Witnesses described a man "driving erratically," who swerved into me, sent me flying, bounced off the curb (and left a big tire mark on the curb), and continued on his merry way. First driver behind him stopped, called emergency responders, and helped me out. Second driver, seeing that first had rendered aid, gave chase, photographed the culprit's license plate, and returned to the scene to report to the responding police officer.


Scary, and sad. Glad to hear you are ok and that there were others around to help you out. And that they caught the jerk.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

JT1 said:


> Indeed. Witnesses described a man "driving erratically," who swerved into me, sent me flying, bounced off the curb (and left a big tire mark on the curb), and continued on his merry way. First driver behind him stopped, called emergency responders, and helped me out. Second driver, seeing that first had rendered aid, gave chase, photographed the culprit's license plate, and returned to the scene to report to the responding police officer.


I have been rear ended in my own vehicle and catching the culprit came down to a witness who was able to get a partial plate number.

Glad the bastard was caught. Hope you recover well. Take concussion recovery seriously.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

sgltrak said:


> ground temperature was warmer than the air temperature on today's gravel ride, so the slush froze when it hit the bike.
> 
> View attachment 1224459


gah!!!!!:eekster:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

shekky said:


> gah!!!!!:eekster:


All better now...


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Super Bowl Dibs


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Stupid slow speed endo today. Crushed my Garmin and put some major gouges in my carbon bar. Replaced the handlebar on my way home. Garmin support is setting me up with a replacement computer.


1117181808 by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

I think this is a warning for the steep rocky chute that follows!


----------



## gogirl (Mar 10, 2018)

*Owls, Coyotes and Trails to myself*

Another beautiful night ride in CA


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Harold said:


> Stupid slow speed endo today. Crushed my Garmin and put some major gouges in my carbon bar. Replaced the handlebar on my way home. Garmin support is setting me up with a replacement computer.
> 
> 
> 1117181808 by Nate, on Flickr


Ew, that's rough. That's why I haven't mounted my cell phone on my bike, I figure I'll end up doing that. I was thinking about mounting it on my road bike, though.

How'd you manage to endo?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

chazpat said:


> Ew, that's rough. That's why I haven't mounted my cell phone on my bike, I figure I'll end up doing that. I was thinking about mounting it on my road bike, though.
> 
> How'd you manage to endo?


Was riding with a bunch of kids - i am volunteering as a NICA coach for the local team. I was paying more attention to the kid in front of me than to my own business, and got caught too far forward with a little roller or a little rock or something buried in the leaves. Sudden otb.

I think I was just unlucky that the bike (and the gps screen) fell on one of the few small rocks in that section. Ripped the gps right out of the mount, but thankfully the mount has replaceable inserts, and I have several spares.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> I was thinking about mounting it on my road bike, though.


Quadlock


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

So strange to have it feel like summer up high but definitely fall once I dropped into the fog.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Fun day chasing the french baguette around the park!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the wall*

the big stone


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Camp Fire Smoke and Tears

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*a little bit of wild*

only 10 km from the big city


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

It's leaf surfing season!


1119181621a by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Harold said:


> It's leaf surfing season!
> 
> 
> 1119181621a by Nate, on Flickr


pretty much what it looks like around here too...except the 5 inches of mud underneath. We are at a surplus of about 12" of rain so far for the year. I don't think our legit trails have been open for a while. Been riding on farm trails for the most part...October is usually one of the driest months around here....not this year!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> pretty much what it looks like around here too...except the 5 inches of mud underneath. We are at a surplus of about 12" of rain so far for the year. I don't think our legit trails have been open for a while. Been riding on farm trails for the most part...October is usually one of the driest months around here....not this year!


Yup!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

The skies were angry that day


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Oklahoma off-roading









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Colorado sunrise ride this morning.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

SoCal's Sunset


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Turns out... it IS easy being green


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Finally got up the nerve to ride this slab last weekend on Fromme:


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Handcut tech goodness deep in the forest at Maydena Bike Park, Tasmania


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

It was floral

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Tahoe just went from dry and dusty to wet and snowy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

New trails


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

A good day for testing the new rain gear

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

gotta love that "hero dirt"!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Cold but sunny today.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Completely lost on a hill









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

drwx said:


> Completely lost on a hill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't look lost to me... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*In the snow...*


Snow Tour: Capanna Monte Bar

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

No such thing as Autumn here


20181124_152609-01
by tltichy, on Flickr


----------



## nullman (Mar 8, 2004)

Brief respite from the Seattle drizzle, singlespeed urban dirt, 15 miles, 1K vertical ft.









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

m10b said:


> Snow Tour: Capanna Monte Bar
> 
> m10b
> www.Trail.ch


Wow!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Ride one of two, first park then gnar.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

The day was beautiful!


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Artsy Fartsy Salsa Vaya

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yesterday's therapy.


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

You could say it was alright










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

They opened a new section of boardwalk!









Oops, I thought this was the "Did you ride today?" thread! Edited.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*best climber*

not real steep


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> Yesterday's therapy.


That is an excellent way of describing it!


----------



## Hawk258 (Nov 24, 2018)

I live in an area that has lots of wildlife.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

what are we looking at hawk?


----------



## Hawk258 (Nov 24, 2018)

emu26 said:


> what are we looking at hawk?


A crane along the river I cross on my way to work.

Not sure why my pictures are being randomly rotated.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Hawk258 said:


> A crane along the river I cross on my way to work.
> 
> Not sure why my pictures are being randomly rotated.


If you are taking them with a cell phone, they actually are rotated. But the app you view them with rotates them to the correct rotation, whereas this site doesn't. Try resaving them from within your viewer app; some people say you have to crop them ever so slightly but I think as long as you save it as a new file, it will save with the proper orientation. Just save it with a new name.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Hawk258 said:


> A crane along the river I cross on my way to work.
> 
> Not sure why my pictures are being randomly rotated.


Ooooooooooh... I see it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk258 (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks I will fix that.


----------



## Hawk258 (Nov 24, 2018)

Heron on a previous ride.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice pic Hawk, much easier to see without all of the other branches in the way.


----------



## Hawk258 (Nov 24, 2018)

emu26 said:


> Nice pic Hawk, much easier to see without all of the other branches in the way.


The crane was on the other side of the river and isn't easy to get a picture. The heron is a bit less anxious.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

getting dark on the commute home #salsabeargrease


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> getting dark on the commute home #salsabeargrease


Fortunately your water bottles and pedals cast a bright glow.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*friday*

the big city in deep


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*sunset and stonehouses*

Costonzo house in the sunset


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn kids raiding the council clean up piles!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

short, fun ride to ocean beach and back to help shake the cobwebs out...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Always wanted to this.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

38 kilometres 855 meters ascent 900 meters descend


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

It was nasty out, but you gotta ride when you get a chance to ride, right?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

"No swimming"


----------



## NSrider (Jul 2, 2004)

We call it the MegaRoller, its not for the faint of heart. And that's not me.


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)

Winter Bike to Work Day


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

NSrider said:


> We call it the MegaRoller, its not for the faint of heart. And that's not me.
> 
> View attachment 1228359


Holey moley, that looks steep!


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

Great shot!


PSLICE said:


> Winter Bike to Work Day
> View attachment 1228653


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

The night time is the right time.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sneaky Saturday eMTB spin ahead of the rain


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

my favorite football-field length of buff singletrack in golden gate park.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

found another poobag


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Last ride of 2018 on Mt. Fromme!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Can't believe I'm lucky enough to live 10 minutes from such a dope trail system!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Female Eclectus in the Bloedel conservatory where I stopped on my road ride today in Vancouver.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Second ride in two days in a T-shirt and Shorts! 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Winter solstice night ride


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Winter solstice night ride
> 
> View attachment 1230206


you are lucky!! Would have loved to do the same thing, but had to work tonight


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*she's my personal trainer*

Lol


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

sometimes confidence and skill are out of whack.........


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Chocolate Ribbons of Delight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Fog and Sun


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

first time in the big hills since early november...


----------



## abaughman (Aug 25, 2018)

*Road down this*









I road down this!!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

The icy trail kept it interesting today.


----------



## Swank1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hit & Run.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*with some friends yesterday*

warm day not for the end of the year


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Maurizio said:


> warm day not for the end of the year


Nice pic! Looks like it was a great ride!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

abaughman said:


> View attachment 1231134
> 
> 
> I road down this!!


Where is that? It looks pretty cool!


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Cold.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Ridgeline riding.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Dog day afternoon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nullman (Mar 8, 2004)

And then the snow started falling again.









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## abaughman (Aug 25, 2018)

Can I delete this?


----------



## abaughman (Aug 25, 2018)

bjeast said:


> Where is that? It looks pretty cool!


It was the Guacamole trail by Hurricane, UT. Went there with a shop ride, lots of technical but had a lot of fun and got a lot of practice.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*and you are incredible*



bjeast said:


> Nice pic! Looks like it was a great ride!


follow your drops

enjoy mate


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bjeast said:


> Female Eclectus in the Bloedel conservatory where I stopped on my road ride today in Vancouver.
> 
> View attachment 1229444


Very cool, we had a male [which is green] for a short time. Awesome birds with great talking capabilities.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bmf032 said:


> Second ride in two days in a T-shirt and Shorts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you run the washing machine between rides?


----------



## ammisco (Jun 9, 2018)

*Superman down a talus field*

Did a Superman down a talus field, luckily my "super ninja parkour" skills saved the day.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Soaring into 2019. :thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

short afternoon new year's day spin on the SS in san francisco's golden gate park...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Sprinkling of snow


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Late afternoon sun.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Happy new year shreds at Maydena Bike Park, Tasmania


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Fun downhill after a long climb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Happy new year shreds at Maydena Bike Park, Tasmania
> 
> View attachment 1232189


Great picture!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*behind my friends to make a picture*

some cold freeze some snow and many ice remain


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

have yet to ride a geared bike in '19...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Bit of snow


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Dashing through the woods...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Little rock next to big rock sent me into big rock in background, breaking my fall









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

out in my backyard.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Summer in Tasmania going off!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Winter in Switzerland going off


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> Winter in Switzerland going off


that is awesome!!!

We finally got our first taste of Ohio winter: dusting of snow; 12" of salt and road brine . :madman:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> that is awesome!!!
> 
> We finally got our first taste of Ohio winter: dusting of snow; 12" of salt and road brine . :madman:


It snowed all day, took me 3hrs to ride the 20kms home, and lm stuffed


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> It snowed all day, took me 3hrs to ride the 20kms home, and lm stuffed


THAT.....is a happy bike!!!!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Never too old to braaap!!!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Never too old to braaap!!!
> 
> View attachment 1232890


I always like your pics!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Summer in Tasmania going off!
> 
> View attachment 1232679


That's a cool picture!


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

cmg71 said:


> It snowed all day, took me 3hrs to ride the 20kms home, and lm stuffed


I'd like to know how much that bike weighs with all the snow on it, that looks heavy. Great pic


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Sir kayakalot said:


> I'd like to know how much that bike weighs with all the snow on it, that looks heavy. Great pic


the weight gains are offset by the increased aerodynamics when the wheels completely fill up :lol:


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Once upon a crust









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

riding the trench....


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*some people are incorregible*

cheers


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Lavorgo Tour*

frosty 

icy waterfall - Anzonico to Fusnengo

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Slow, but totally worth it as it was their first time!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Hard packed and immaculately groomed. It's actually astonishing how much faster you can go on these trails in the winter.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Pandani, Maydena Bike Park Tasmania


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

JimF777 said:


> Slow, but totally worth it as it was their first time!
> 
> View attachment 1233428
> 
> ...


china camp state park?


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

I should get a fat bike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Last light on Long's Peak this evening.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> Last light on Long's Peak this evening.
> 
> View attachment 1233598


Very nice! So, at that time of the evening, about what was the temperature? Just curious...


----------



## abaughman (Aug 25, 2018)

Stepson came into the room and asked if I wanted to go mountain biking. Couldn't turn that down. It was his first time.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

bjeast said:


> Very nice! So, at that time of the evening, about what was the temperature? Just curious...


It had been a pretty warm day, so the temperature was pretty pleasant. Beginning of the ride was 52°F (11°C) and end of the ride was 42°F (6°C). 
We've been seeing night time lows around 15°F (-9°C) and daytime highs in the low 50's.

There wasn't even much ice on the lake.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> It had been a pretty warm day, so the temperature was pretty pleasant. Beginning of the ride was 52°F (11°C) and end of the ride was 42°F (6°C).
> We've been seeing night time lows around 15°F (-9°C) and daytime highs in the low 50's.
> 
> There wasn't even much ice on the lake.
> ...


Ah. Nice temps to ride in. And that last pic is great!


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Stem cap says it all, first trail ride in weeks because of all the rain.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

first foray into marin in 2019:


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Dam that's a view








New Waddell Dam, Lake Pleasant, AZ. Maricopa Trail during the prickly pedal event race.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

shekky said:


> china camp state park?


Yup. First time there on a bicycle. Just a bit out of the way for me.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

for a short race, this was painful...


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)

Reset.


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

Piece of path missing ...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

lovin the 27.5x3.0 Nobby Nics :thumbsup:


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Great conditions on tonight's snow ride
Phat sunset by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice pic!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

wider bars, part 2: loving my 29er hardtails so far in 2019...


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Good times at Gravity Fest, Maydena Bike Park


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

California Dreamin' weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

A quick spin at the local trails by my house. The view here is so much better in the winter.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

National Park Service be foolin' us.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

57th birthday ride high in the fogs on mt tam...


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Val Malvaglia*


Tour Val Malvaglia

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

shekky said:


> 57th birthday ride high in the fogs on mt tam...
> 
> View attachment 1236073


Happy 57th! Sounds like it was a "hit".


----------



## Beckman4 (Aug 16, 2004)

Man oh man I'm outta shape! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Trails are sloppy due to freeze/thaw conditions, so I rode some gravel to get to a section of the Blue Ridge Parkway that's currently closed to cars.


0202191426_HDR by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Harold said:


> Trails are sloppy due to freeze/thaw conditions, so I rode some gravel to get to a section of the Blue Ridge Parkway that's currently closed to cars.
> 
> 
> 0202191426_HDR by Nate, on Flickr


Nice Nate. We did something similar. Dupont from the front door. Passed several MTBers and all were muddy. Rain coming this week too 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Lithified said:


> Nice Nate. We did something similar. Dupont from the front door. Passed several MTBers and all were muddy. Rain coming this week too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw your ride on Strava. Much bigger than mine. But then again, I was riding with a bunch of middle school kids today. 14mi is a pretty big deal for them. I have some buddies who want to ride Dupont tomorrow, and unless they have a plan to find firm trails, I might not ride with them.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

simplicity for wet and slippery days...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

It was a nice day here on Mt. Seymour in the Lower Mainland...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

shekky said:


> simplicity for wet and slippery days...
> 
> View attachment 1236316


Simple, yet beatiful.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Bridge*


400 year old bridge - Val Malvaglia

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

my happy place


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Rode the porcelain goddess all day because of food poisoning, but I'm sure you don't wanna see pics of that...







ridin high with this now...


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

*no excuses*


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Blissing out on the lower Wilderness Trail, Maydena Bike Park


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*return to scene*

pedal damn it


----------



## nullman (Mar 8, 2004)

4 hour urban snow. Brrr.









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Solid Orange (Mar 25, 2012)

Glimpse of spring this weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*The end of trail*

mount Rocca


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Snow ridin, the 2.6" tires do just fine!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

What this white stuff??


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Perfect conditions for a night ride and not another soul on the trails...


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Cold...


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Ideal hardpacked winter conditions. Very fast, no fatbike necessary.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Sun, hail and rain ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd like to make one thing clear: don't enter the forest!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*that is what preferer*

steep ascent


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice pic! Better you than me!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

cold...


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Absolutely smashing day in St. John's, Newfoundland. Cold, clear and ideal winter trail conditions.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Piz Umbrail tour*


Tour: Piz Umbrail -

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Not a Sprinter van all set up, but it gets me around to the trails


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

End of Summer down under


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

shekky said:


> 57th birthday ride high in the fogs on mt tam...
> 
> View attachment 1236073


Nice photo, Happy 57. :thumbsup:

I'm hanging out at 57 for a few months yet meself.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Above the clouds


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*hidden place - Lake in the mountains*


hidden place - Lai da Rims

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Emd9 hold my friend*

Front suspensed power


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

..


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*rock n roll soul*

tell everybody you know


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Endless possibilities.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bachman1961 said:


> Nice photo, Happy 57. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm hanging out at 57 for a few months yet meself.


Same here, Happy Belated Birthday, Shek.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Getting the new (to me) Epic dialed in at Arrowhead Park.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Getting the new (to me) Epic dialed in at Arrowhead Park.
> 
> View attachment 1241290


Nice!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Getting the new (to me) Epic dialed in at Arrowhead Park.
> 
> View attachment 1241290


Arrowhead Park? Never heard of it. A little googling, a campground?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Today*

my bike and my friend


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

chazpat said:


> Arrowhead Park? Never heard of it. A little googling, a campground?


It is in Lizella GA. Exit 3 off of I475. It was my first time there and I liked it. There is a campground and a lake as well as a nice challenging 9.5 mile loop. A lot like Alatoona trails. "Flat" but lots of punchy climbs that take a toll on you because there's no run up or warning.

Fun place and it was dryer than anything in Metro ATL except Cochran Mill but I rode that Tuesday and wanted something new/different yesterday.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

bison on the range


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Hero-Dirt Hardtail Love...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Same here, Happy Belated Birthday, Shek.


thank you. the year has gotten off to a good start.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

happiness is new brakes and a new rear tire...


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

It's Millie time!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

playing in the urban forest again:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

snow is gone, trails still "moist"


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Are you tired ? scared for a long ascent ?*

take a free cableway !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

The "Green" State?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

After a very rainy winter, Pisgah got a solid several days of dry, sunny, and reasonably warm days.


DSCF2821 by Nate, on Flickr

Might get a little rain today, but only enough to tamp down the dust, it looks like.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*oldest saddle*

sign of time


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Spring Time...*

Spring Time in Nor-Cal


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

looking southeast over sausalito and angel island from a location in the marin headlands; the trail i rode today made me love my new brakes all the more...


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

My first time riding Guacamole trails was outstanding.


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Paved but a good workout










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Blue heaven*


Blue heaven - Monte Rosa

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## nullman (Mar 8, 2004)

Perfect spring day, 70° and feeling fast!









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

nullman said:


> Perfect spring day, 70° and feeling fast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Permission granted to add additional pix of that Jones!


----------



## nullman (Mar 8, 2004)

Asked and answered









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Toobooga !!!!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Spring is sprung in Colorado.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Spring is sprung in Colorado.
> 
> View attachment 1245299


looks like those clouds in the background might spring something somewhere as well...:eekster:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

shekky said:


> looks like those clouds in the background might spring something somewhere as well...:eekster:


Yep, well almost, check out the "did you ride today" thread.


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

So muddy but fun









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Not worried about a flood today


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Took this pic of spring run-off on Mt. Fromme on BC's North Shore the other day using an app called "Spectre" that imitates using a neutral density filter - turned out fairly well.


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

New bike day!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

autosmith said:


> New bike day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habit?


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Habit?


Ha yeah guess I forgot that. Revel Rascal custom build

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

autosmith said:


> Ha yeah guess I forgot that. Revel Rascal custom build
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice bike!


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Nice bike!


Thanks I love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

finally rolled the trail in the background with some semblance of speed.


----------



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

Humiliation.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

The bloom is real!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

roughster said:


> View attachment 1245827
> 
> 
> The bloom is real!


but crunts still cant clean up properly


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*are you ready for the start ?*

best pic from my friends of week end


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Fire trail rides are better than no rides.


----------



## BikeSkiDrink (Jul 13, 2015)

Early season rides on the Bucksaw always put a smile on my face. Steady pedaling and comfortable riding is a nice way to start the season before hitting it hard on the big bikes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

First ride on my new carbon wheels!... and this new getting off of work at 2pm thing is where it's at










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

emu26 said:


> Fire trail rides are better than no rides.
> 
> View attachment 1246438


Indeed they are!


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Spring trek around the Ponkapoag pond.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Didn't know the chain was gold or the cassette was silver in color; spray on, hose off




















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

Their path or mine?


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

And just like that Summer downunder is over... waaah!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

digitalhippie13 said:


> And just like that Summer downunder is over... waaah!
> 
> View attachment 1246708


you can still ride though correct? Do you get snow down under?


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> you can still ride though correct? Do you get snow down under?


Yes but unless you are in "the Alps" it's not normally enough to stop you from riding. The trails around Kosciusko, Bulla and Falls Creek will close when the snow starts. I'm not sure what part of Tassie Digitalhippie is in but they also get epriodical snow falls across the state there as well. Not sure what happens to the trails down there then.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

emu26 said:


> Yes but unless you are in "the Alps" it's not normally enough to stop you from riding. The trails around Kosciusko, Bulla and Falls Creek will close when the snow starts. I'm not sure what part of Tassie Digitalhippie is in but they also get epriodical snow falls across the state there as well. Not sure what happens to the trails down there then.


cool. Something I never knew. I just figured with the oceans surrounding the land mass, and how those bodies of water effect the land temp, that it never got cold enough to snow....sort of like Ireland in a way. Didn't realize that the southern tip mountains were that high


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Today would have been a good day for a swimsuit...and a great example of why someone needs to make fast-drying shoes for platform pedals. I counted 15 stream crossings big enough to soak my shoes when riding through, or that I had to walk through.


0413191646a by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Harold said:


> Today would have been a good day for a swimsuit...and a great example of why someone needs to make fast-drying shoes for platform pedals. I counted 15 stream crossings big enough to soak my shoes when riding through, or that I had to walk through.


You don't need to wear them with the cleat attached, they'll have a cover plate for the soul when no cleat present. https://www.cyclingabout.com/cycling-spd-sandals-the-most-versatile-touring-shoe/


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

emu26 said:


> You don't need to wear them with the cleat attached, they'll have a cover plate for the soul when no cleat present. https://www.cyclingabout.com/cycling-spd-sandals-the-most-versatile-touring-shoe/
> 
> View attachment 1246757


Not enough protection for the feet when I get into a section of trail that needs trimmed, or I whack my foot on a rock at speed.

Nice idea, though.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

My love for the white stuff starts to fade around this time of the year, but I still manage to have a good time...swinter...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i am so lucky and grateful to be able to ride to this place from the city in the background...


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)

This should transition from brown to vivid green in the next few weeks!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

The kitty signs are back up again.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> you can still ride though correct? Do you get snow down under?


Heya yeah man, depending on where you live! Up in the tropics of Australia, +4000km north of where I live, Winter is the best time of the year for any outdoor activity. I was raised up in the tropics.

Further south on the mainland there is a cluster of ski resorts in the 'Australian Alps', though snowfall isn't always a sure thing. Quite a few of the ski resorts double up as mountain bike parks in the Summer, just like elsewhere in the world. I lived in that part of Australia for a quite a few years.

Down here at the southern most part of Australia in Tasmania where the next stop is Antarctica we can get snow down to sea level, though typically during Winter it'll fall down to 400-500m, along with much fewer daylight hours versus mainland Australia. We live in the foothills of Mt Wellington, here's what it can look like in Winter. It's an awesome part of Australia.

Our gravity park, Maydena, is open year round but during Winter the top half is often closed due to snow. It's an awesome park but during Winter can be a cold, wet place. Still super fun riding though, and there are plenty of other places to ride in Tasmania during the colder months. It's mainly just the short days that make things tricky down here in Winter.

Mt Wellington in Winter








Hobart with Mt Wellington in the background








Maydena MTB Park last Winter


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Spring has finally sprung here at 7400ft










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

baker said:


> Spring has finally sprung here at 7400ft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purple Mariposa tulips?


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> The kitty signs are back up again.
> 
> View attachment 1247466


The other morning I was riding up the trail here thinking I was all alone when I heard something behind me. I looked back and saw a shadow that I thought was a trail runner coming up fast. I was riding up slow so I stopped to let 'em by but there was nothing there. Spooked me out for sure. Later on strava I saw that it was in fact a trail runner that came up behind me and then turned around. Weird!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

bsieb said:


> Purple Mariposa tulips?


We generally refer to them as Pasque flowers around here.

https://www.theflowerexpert.com/content/aboutflowers/stateflowers/south-dakota-state-flowers


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

PSLICE said:


> The other morning I was riding up the trail here thinking I was all alone when I heard something behind me. I looked back and saw a shadow that I thought was a trail runner coming up fast. I was riding up slow so I stopped to let 'em by but there was nothing there. Spooked me out for sure. Later on strava I saw that it was in fact a trail runner that came up behind me and then turned around. Weird!


Yikes!
The first mountain lion I ever saw was about 150 yards due east of this exact spot about 30 minutes before dawn on a sunrise ride in September of 2003. It was stalking a herd of deer in the valley and ran up that hill side that is visible to the left in this photo.

No lions spotted on today's ride:


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Spring has finally arrived


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

wet...

























trails all mine...


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Had a nice ride above the house today. Loads of snow drifts to deal with at 9k.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

return to hill 88, AKA "ice station zebra"...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Dandelions out in force


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

He loves it!














Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

blundering about golden gate park half-asleep on the singlespeed...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

The bike, barnacles, boats, and .... seaweed (couldn't think of another "b word) in Vancouver.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

bjeast said:


> The bike, barnacles, boats, and .... seaweed (couldn't think of another "b word) in Vancouver.
> 
> View attachment 1248101


beach? the rocky beach?


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

shekky said:


> beach? the rocky beach?


That would have worked!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Erosion!!!!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

these roots used to be ride-able...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Slippery When Wet 
Finale Liguria, Italy


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cmg said:


> Slippery When Wet
> Finale Liguria, Italy


sweet little shrine!!!

and bike!!!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> sweet little shrine!!!
> 
> and bike!!!


Thanks man (should have a fully for these trails, but [email protected]#K the system)


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cmg said:


> Thanks man (should have a fully for these trails, but [email protected]#K the system)


f-it all the way and go rigid


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> f-it all the way and go rigid


Lets not go go crazy now


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh l needed this......
24hr track, Finale Liguria, ltaly


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Mountain biking rocks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

it was muddy today


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Fooling around on my hardtail that I keep in Edmonton for my frequent visits there...


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Played around on some rocks for quite a while today.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the old springs trail in marin is mucho fun...especially on this bike:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Good day on the bike, did eat it once! All good, though.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Good day on the bike, did eat it once! All good, though.


What happened?


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Trail in the background, bike in the foreground, landing area in the middle.








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> What happened?


My usual lack of skill on steep downhill switchbacks.

I stopped too late, and off I went, flipped over, my neck hurt for a bit, but after a while it went away.

Same spot as last year lol.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Played around on some rocks for quite a while today.
> 
> View attachment 1248903


Man, that looks it would be a lot of fun! Where exactly is that?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Last ride down here in Italy, it was a fun week, be back next year


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*from 300 to 1300 meters*

Rifugio di Monte Cavallo


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*I recommended Pesto ligure*



cmg said:


> Oh l needed this......
> 24hr track, Finale Liguria, ltaly


Taste a " pesto " with pasta , in Finale ligure probably the best food


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Wow Birra Moretti !!!!! cool beer !!!!!*



cmg said:


> Last ride down here in Italy, it was a fun week, be back next year


In Finale ligure the trail named " Ponti romani "


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Seaview said:


> Taste a " pesto " with pasta , in Finale ligure probably the best food


Yesterday it was Pesto


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Buon appettito !!!!!*



cmg said:


> Yesterday it was Pesto


Buon appetito !!!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I eat pesto a couple times a week. I’ve been doing that for 20 some years. Not just on pasta but it’s great on eggs or toast. Yum!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Man, that looks it would be a lot of fun! Where exactly is that?


It is fun! :thumbsup: https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...1s0x0:0x0!7e2!8m2!3d36.2064088!4d-115.3839698


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> It is fun! :thumbsup: https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...1s0x0:0x0!7e2!8m2!3d36.2064088!4d-115.3839698


Lol
That would be exact.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Lol
> That would be exact.


Exactly! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*De gustibus*



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I eat pesto a couple times a week. I've been doing that for 20 some years. Not just on pasta but it's great on eggs or toast. Yum!


Or pizza with ananas


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Ananas = Pineapple


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I eat pesto a couple times a week. I've been doing that for 20 some years. Not just on pasta but it's great on eggs or toast. Yum!


I love pesto...will eat it right out of the jar....but it really does not ruin anything!!

My aunt makes the best homemade pesto, and i get it as a treat when we get together at family things....will actually walk around with the plastic tub and a spoon just snacking on it...so good!!


----------



## Mudflaps (Sep 7, 2005)

*Spring in Central OR*

No complaints.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> My usual lack of skill on steep downhill switchbacks.
> 
> I stopped too late, and off I went, flipped over, my neck hurt for a bit, but after a while it went away.
> 
> Same spot as last year lol.


Still got that dropper laying around?


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Beautiful pay dirt with some super flowy DH









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> It is fun! :thumbsup: https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...1s0x0:0x0!7e2!8m2!3d36.2064088!4d-115.3839698


Ah! Very cool!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Not my last ride, but sunset in Edmonton where I keep my Procaliber 8 for my frequent trips there.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

A10MileHusker said:


> Beautiful pay dirt with some super flowy DH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks super fun!!!!

what is with the downed trees? Is that storm damage?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

taking advantage of a far-and-few-between opportunity to ride the marin headlands on a monday, when the place is usually pretty empty:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

shekky said:


> taking advantage of a far-and-few-between opportunity to ride the marin headlands on a monday, when the place is usually pretty empty:
> 
> View attachment 1249213


nice shot....great colors and the GG Bridge peeking out in the background!!


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> that looks super fun!!!!
> 
> what is with the downed trees? Is that storm damage?


I'm not exactly sure what that's from. I would think more logging but really not sure.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Sunday ride


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

First ride post cardiac event...









Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

JonnyB76 said:


> First ride post cardiac event...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude!!! Congrats on the ride, and the healing!! I had a heart attack 2 years ago, and remember my first ride after as being a monumental event in my healing, and life style change. The desire to ride kept me positive through the whole thing!!! The docs said that when I was in the twilight sleep while they did the cath, I was mumbling the whole time about 2 things : when can I ride bikes again, and when can I play drums again

don't over do it at first....you will want to. Also, be careful in the heat...I made some mistakes that first summer out, and could have gone backwards

keep us in the loop


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

The waiting....sucks. At least it's here














Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> dude!!! Congrats on the ride, and the healing!! I had a heart attack 2 years ago, and remember my first ride after as being a monumental event in my healing, and life style change. The desire to ride kept me positive through the whole thing!!! The docs said that when I was in the twilight sleep while they did the cath, I was mumbling the whole time about 2 things : when can I ride bikes again, and when can I play drums again
> 
> don't over do it at first....you will want to. Also, be careful in the heat...I made some mistakes that first summer out, and could have gone backwards
> 
> keep us in the loop


Thankfully it wasn't officially a heart attack, i got dehydrated and pushed my heart way too hard. Halfway through my 1 mile loop i started sucking air like never before, i got extremely light headed, tunnel vision and dull hearing. It passed and me and my buddy i was riding with very slowly peddled out and back to his house. When I got home my BP was 90/55. Went to ER did blood work up, found my heart stress enzymes slightly elevated. Spent the next few days in the hospital ended up getting a heart cath. On the good news it was in pretty good shape, two very small veins had 80% blockedges. However the Dr said even if they were 100% id be fine. In the end it was determined that i was dehydrated and pushed my heart way too hard. But we put me on lipitor for plaque, and 2 BP drugs. One has dropped my hr by 20+ Bpm. Interestingly enough i have better stamina now...

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Therapy ride on the SS after losing my sweet yellow lab to old age - rode hard and felt good.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

ghood said:


> Therapy ride on the SS after losing my sweet yellow lab to old age - rode hard and felt good.


Sorry about the pooch, ghood.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Still got that dropper laying around?


No, it went with the Heckler. I'm getting a fork first for the Krampus, and eventually a dropper. Although, the issue is probably mental.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ghood said:


> Therapy ride on the SS after losing my sweet yellow lab to old age - rode hard and felt good.


thoughts out to you!! so hard when they go, but the memories will help


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*rock gym for climbers*

Rocca of Badolo


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

wet clay, was a sketchy ride down


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Be prepared.*


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

What happened?


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish I could bottle this weekends weather.........perfection.

Troy Oregon to Trost Cabin Overnighter by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you, Next.










(Teammates bike during PMBAR)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> What happened?


The most ridiculous mechanical issue ever...super slow motion uphill climb at a snail's pace through a rock garden. I think the front edge of the rear tire dislodged a rock which immediately hit the derailleur and wrenched it into the spokes and snapped it. Weird thing is that the spokes are fine.


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

I’ve had that same mechanical, except it sheared spokes as well and cracked rim at nipple holes. $$$$!


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Border trail*


border trail

m10b


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Gooseberry good times!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

One big rock, a bit of target fixation, lots of fork rebound, all equates to the bike getting about 6' of air over me and an upside down landing down the hill next to a tree.
Good times!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

my range is expanding again; soon, i'll be making the round-trip between that big mountain in the background and my front door in SF...


----------



## nullman (Mar 8, 2004)

85° F, the last bit of snow, 60 miles on the Iron Horse Trail, Washington State.









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*a bit of normal day*

no rain on there


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Late Autumn in Tasmania and Maydena Bike Park is going off!!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Late Autumn in Tasmania and Maydena Bike Park is going off!!
> 
> View attachment 1252811


Nice shot again Pete. I thought it was meant to be raining all over Tassie at the moment.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

emu26 said:


> Nice shot again Pete. I thought it was meant to be raining all over Tassie at the moment.


great to see you back!! Each pic is like an education in itself!!!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

emu26 said:


> Nice shot again Pete. I thought it was meant to be raining all over Tassie at the moment.


snow next week I reckon! but yeah riding has been super through Autumn, not much rain.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Today perfect*

just at a thousand meters over the sea level


----------



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I am a hardtail guy, but when the demo truck rolls through town it is always kind of fun to play with something a bit different. If nothing else, it saves wear and tear on my own bikes.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

XC race rig turned kid hauler. ???


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> XC race rig turned kid hauler. ???
> 
> View attachment 1252942


Could this catch on as a new form of racing? Kid is setup like a mini charioteer.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

this must be the place...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Incase you didn't see it on the front page of this site:






Congrats, btw, StalkerFive0!


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

chazpat said:


> Incase you didn't see it on the front page of this site:


I missed that, I just jumped in on page 171. Funny video!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

fish out of water....


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> fish out of water....


i couldn't resist...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the best part of today's ride...


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

I think he actually enjoys it more than I do


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

descending with the sun...


----------



## johnj2803 (Apr 30, 2011)

First time on the trails and he loves it!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

^^^ AWESOME! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*wiiilld*

born to be


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Waiting for sunrise, first day of Winter downunder. Mt Wellington, Tasmania (snow during this last week, yeah it's been FRESH!)


----------



## WesleeC (Oct 27, 2013)

Good dirt.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i so rarely stop to look back at the city during the grind up conzelman road to the dirt...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

shekky said:


> i so rarely stop to look back at the city during the grind up conzelman road to the dirt...
> 
> View attachment 1255333


That's a cool pic! What a great view!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Spent the evening chasing a REALLY fast friend!:skep:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

brainfart post. mods, please delete.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I found snow around 3650m elevation yesterday.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Flower power*

Beautiful june


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

As far as this bike will go


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i rode up the waterbars hidden behind the bike, even though i swore i'd walk them today:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

perfect conditions for an after work ride through golden gate park:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Elba island mountain bike paradise*

not only blue sea and sandy beach


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

quick n' foggy after work ride to test the new helmet mount and the new light...


----------



## James80 (Jul 25, 2012)

First time to the ball


----------



## PSLICE (Jan 9, 2008)

PSLICE said:


> This should transition from brown to vivid green in the next few weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

The old abandoned fire engine at Mulberry Gap. Edit: apparently I was doing a headstand when I took the picture.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Fify


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Back on the trails after a week off.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Just a short test ride to bed in the new rotors and test out the new wheels, tires and cassette









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

Which road would _you_ choose?


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

First ride back after a month off due to wedding and honeymoon









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

S usspect;14160229 said:


> Which road would _you_ choose?


Deliverance may make you squeal like a pig...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

A10MileHusker said:


> First ride back after a month off due to wedding and honeymoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good that you got back together with your first love...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Deliverance may make you squeal like a pig...


I chose Deliverance. I'd tell you what happened, but the title of this thread says "no whining" (or squeeling).


----------



## sladesy (Jun 12, 2018)

They are hooked now.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

My first ride in months! Awesome time. I did manage to snake bite 4 tubes - 2 on one run! After i got settled on the bike, it was a beautiful day. Changed my tires and added some guu and we'll see what happens this weekend!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

twelve miles, almost all on singletrack, all within two miles of this:


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Felt like my arms and shins were being whipped over and over









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

*"you shall not pass"*









fat lady in the middle of the trail...


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

^ that's udderly ridiculous.


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

emu26 said:


> ^ that's udderly ridiculous.


Well played.

Mine was pano worthy









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Me on July 3 dropping a letter to a good friend and best riding buddy at Fort Leonard Wood. He rides the same bike in a different color. Summer isn't the same without him around.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

while much of the continental united states broils in the sun, we in the bay area bathe in the fog:


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

[Forbidden] Town Line Quarry


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Epic 4th of July









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

top of the hill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Found some solitude on a busy weekend.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

haven't ridden to the top of tam and back from the city in about a year...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

heading west...


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Too long of a "rest"








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

7200' above sea level on the Colorado / Wyoming border.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

home is where the fog is:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Barnes Falls North GA


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Barnes Falls North GA
> 
> View attachment 1264645


Bear Creek or Pinhoti?


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

chazpat said:


> Bear Creek or Pinhoti?


Both. We did P1, P2 then Bear. This is on the climb up to Bear from the end of P2. About 1 mile from the overlook.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

another after work sunset-at-the-beach ride...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

A glimpse of yesterday's sunset during my ride.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I didn't see any snakes.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Stomping Grounds!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

pit stop at a sausalito marina on the way back to SF from tam...


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

shekky said:


> pit stop at a sausalito marina on the way back to SF from tam...
> 
> View attachment 1265919


Nice, relatively local to me

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> I didn't see any snakes.


Didn't see any Mtn lions, or Rattlers.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Didn't see any Mtn lions, or Rattlers.


I'll bet they saw you


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i meant to just go around the block to squeak-and-rattle-test; no helmet, gloves or water--ended up about a quarter way through golden gate park.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Bitterly cold and equally awesome morning on the summit of Mt Wellington after a snowstorm. Poor old eMTB!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Breaking in a new demo ebike! Had to shelter from the storm for a bit


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Breaking in a new demo ebike! Had to shelter from the storm for a bit
> 
> View attachment 1266273
> 
> ...


oh man...you are TORTURING ME with those pics...we are just coming out of a brutal heat wave...if only i could have one day like this!!


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Chinzig*


Chinzig

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Left half my bike behind today. Forgot how hard trail riding is one of these things!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

back in Oz on holidays, havent ridden with this bloke for 6 years, was cool


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

loving my 2.6 x 2.4 setup...


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Need to stay focused, ouch.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Yesterday. Truly glorious conditions. Heading out again in a bit.


0727191338 by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

80°F and 2,200 ft of climbing, just 80 ft more to go









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

bright sunny and warm in marin, never mind the fog...


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Beech Mountain Resort


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

shekky said:


> bright sunny and warm in marin, never mind the fog...
> 
> View attachment 1267607


Hello from Sonoma County

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

JimF777 said:


> Hello from Sonoma County
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


i'd like to ride at lake sonoma sometime. never got the chance. camped there years and years ago, just before i started MTB'ing.


----------



## StinaBikes (Jul 25, 2019)

Ditched the group road ride for date night on the trail with the hubster.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

StinaBikes said:


> Ditched the group road ride for date night on the trail with the hubster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photo!


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

Setting PRs just about every time I ride my local haunt considering I had a 3 year cancer fight with 10 different lines of treatment feels pretty darn good!! 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## StinaBikes (Jul 25, 2019)

Enjoying what I have while waiting impatiently for my new bike to be released....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

StinaBikes said:


> Enjoying what I have while waiting impatiently for my new bike to be released....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charlotte? This looks like the Lake Loop trail at the White Water Center.


----------



## StinaBikes (Jul 25, 2019)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Charlotte? This looks like the Lake Loop trail at the White Water Center.


Portland, Maine - Evergreen Cemetery trail system. 









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Skip a rock


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i love mt tam:


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

46 miles of gravel goodness...this is the halfway point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

GPS signal lost


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

In before the storm Pete? Nice shot.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Sunset ride


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

And I told them there would be no climbing on the shuttle trip








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

looking north from ocean beach twenty minutes or so after sunset:


----------



## Bentrek6300 (Mar 23, 2013)

Amazaballs









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*one picture*

one line


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Saw this "beware of bumps on the road" sign on Mount Fromme here in BC - love the addition someone made with a black marker!


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

1/3 of the way up and looking forward to the downhill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Looked like a berm, but was just soft deep dirt








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

another fine day on mt tam above the fog and wind in san francisco:


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

evdog said:


> Sunset ride


nice, think I would like riding here.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

after 5 weeks holiday in Australia, it was good to be home and back on this.... now to work on those holiday kilos


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*one picture*

singletrack in the Appennine


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Ended in a crash









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dawn patrol this morning


----------



## James80 (Jul 25, 2012)

New bike day


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

James80 said:


> New bike day
> 
> View attachment 1273131


Nice! Congrats!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

just commuting










always mad and usually drunk


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Snowy night ride above the city of Hobart, Tasmania


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

almost ran into all of these elk as they ran across the road

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

first ride on the Lauf Trail Racer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tony_mm (Dec 1, 2016)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> almost ran into all of these elk as they ran across the road
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow!
Which country/ region is it?
Are they wild?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

tony_mm said:


> Wow!
> Which country/ region is it?
> Are they wild?


Yellowstone National Park Montana, yes they are wild

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StinaBikes (Jul 25, 2019)

Test ride for hubby's surprise birthday N+1!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

Nearly done riding when I realized I should take a picture for the thread, so, mushrooms, palm frond, cow dung and a discarded shoe.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

The view of the river valley from the cockpit of the bike I keep in Edmonton...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

just commuting again


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Made it to the Top ~ I am so out-a-shape it took me 57min. to assent 2.6miles w/avrg. speed 2.5mph !! Working that 34-46 ratio :thumbsup: :madman: about a year ago.. ok 18mos. I could climb it in 30min ish without stopping for AIR hahah!! 
Have a great weekend!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> Made it to the Top ~ I am so out-a-shape it took me 57min. to assent 2.6miles w/avrg. speed 2.5mph !! Working that 34-46 ratio  :madman: about a year ago.. ok 18mos. I could climb it in 30min ish without stopping for AIR hahah!!
> Have a great weekend!


Wel it looks steep in the photos......


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

cmg said:


> Wel it looks steep in the photos......


lol


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Burt4x4 said:


> Made it to the Top ~ I am so out-a-shape it took me 57min. to assent 2.6miles w/avrg. speed 2.5mph !! Working that 34-46 ratio  :madman: about a year ago.. ok 18mos. I could climb it in 30min ish without stopping for AIR hahah!!
> Have a great weekend!


Welcome to my world

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

The arrival of Labor Day weekend is a wake up call that summer is not endless, so we are riding the high elevation stuff before the snow flies again.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

river retreat after the ride...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Two days in the mountains, Lenzerheide Switzerland, 130kms 7500m descent/elevation (lift assisted), was a brilliant weekend


----------



## PWOOYNP (Sep 7, 2018)

halfway there...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Midweek eMTB session at the Meehan MTB Park, Hobart


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

It wasn't a good idea to continue on.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Road trip


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

evdog said:


> Road trip


Wonderful scenery!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> It wasn't a good idea to continue on.


End of the road?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> End of the road?


Lol no there's a hidden short trail right there. It's very steep but looks like the city is working on it, and the amount of deep sand/gravel really made it tough to ride.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Racing sunset


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

wet


----------



## tony_mm (Dec 1, 2016)

cmg said:


> wet
> 
> View attachment 1277293



Which country/ region is it?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

tony_mm said:


> Which country/ region is it?


St Gallen, Switzerland


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Good ride yesterday


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

apparently breaking the law in St Gallen

but fu{k the hunters lobby l will ride it anyway (one finger salute to you) 
View attachment 1277397


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

a cool, blustery day in northern california:


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

So much great riding minutes from the city centre. Hobart ya killin me!


----------



## flyingdutchmen (Nov 20, 2012)

*Autumn*


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

My trooper of a wife and I at the top of Whitefish Divide in Montana.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Sunrise above the fog.


----------



## Reconnaissanceman (Oct 4, 2018)

*Not everything is bigger in Texas*


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

up is done, now for the fun, Livigno Italy


----------



## PWOOYNP (Sep 7, 2018)

Mammoth Hot Springs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

last day in Livigno, awesome 3 days


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

It's getting to be the "lights required" time of the year for northern New England









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Getting to ride off the top of the Jackson Hole tram was amazing.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Great way to spend a Saturday afternoon


----------



## PWOOYNP (Sep 7, 2018)

what I came home to

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StinaBikes (Jul 25, 2019)

New bike day in the woods.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*take a break*

and drink a coffee in Budapest


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

JonnyB76 said:


> It's getting to be the "lights required" time of the year for northern New England


Same here around Folsom Lake


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

enjoying the view.....


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

and the opposite direction is mountains..


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

into the golden wind...


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Blends right in.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## StinaBikes (Jul 25, 2019)

Perfect Fall riding today.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

These are great pics! Thanks for sharing, everyone!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

into the golden wind, day two...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*tell everybody you know*

just rock' n roll soul


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Western NC ...


----------



## StinaBikes (Jul 25, 2019)

It was a run not a ride, but I have to share because it was so glorious out! (Maine Marathon - truthfully, I'd rather have been riding.)









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Oops - posted this in the wrong forum, so I've cut fown the pics to....









A close-up of the little inukshuk someone built at the end of a jetty (you can see it in the previous picture)


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

StinaBikes said:


> It was a run not a ride, but I have to share because it was so glorious out! (Maine Marathon - truthfully, I'd rather have been riding.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great pic!


----------



## PWOOYNP (Sep 7, 2018)

my commute

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Saturday's 100+ mile loop in the desert had some spectacular scenery and weather.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Proud of the young fella, he earned ever bit of this view and the downhill run through Skyline and Luge worth all of the pedal strokes on the way up.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Supertramp was playing as l left work, so l took the long way home


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

got back from the marin headlands in time to catch this view of the moon over san francisco as i was done riding across the golden gate:


----------



## PWOOYNP (Sep 7, 2018)

the pronghorn were out today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Autumn is definately here


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

cmg said:


> Supertramp was playing as l left work, so l took the long way home


that water looks high and fast...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

shekky said:


> that water looks high and fast...


It was, we'd had a bit of rain...


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

s trip to the post office...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

scared all the mommies away when I rode up to the door, but this guy came in to protect them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StinaBikes (Jul 25, 2019)

Adventure bike went adventuring.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Sand Season in Golden Gate Park...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*wet trails*

slippery and funny


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

riding on leaves.....


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

hello november...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Very nice pic!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm really going to miss this. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

4° C, dark, rain, trails, does a Friday morning get any better?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

nuff said


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*wet and muddy trails*

rock' n roll soul


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

getting up off my lazy ass and going for a sunday afternoon ride in the fog made me feel SO much better!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

many of my rides will now finish well after sunset...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

getting started at 3:00pm means seeing this halfway through the ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

shekky said:


> getting started at 3:00pm means seeing this halfway through the ride. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1294557


Lovely shot!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

bjeast said:


> Lovely shot!


thank you! i'm glad i took an afternoon nap and decided to ride afterwards!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

happy thanksgiving from the marin headlands:


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Great way to spend a Saturday afternoon
> 
> View attachment 1280979


nice pic


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanksgiving Day ride


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*yestrday afternoon*

bike park near me


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

cold and windy ride...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smittycop (Jul 7, 2015)

Global Fat Bike day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice to have clear trails, right on the edge of town, after 8 inches of snow and rain fell Thursday and Friday.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

slush and snow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

a beautiful clear, cool day plus hero dirt makes happy-shekky-time...


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Passo di San Lucio*


riding the Passo di San Lucio Trail

m10b


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*snowless*



m10b said:


> riding the Passo di San Lucio Trail
> 
> m10b


niente neve ? com' è possibile ?


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

shekky said:


> a beautiful clear, cool day plus hero dirt makes happy-shekky-time...
> 
> View attachment 1298617


That bridge in the background looks vaguely familiar....


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Peloton Shmeloton.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

It was a foggy one.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

too wet, so gravel grinding it was


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Glad there had been some hikers packing the trail.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

riding a fully rigid single speed 29er hardtail in the wet is a completely different experience than riding a 650b trail bike in _any_ conditions...


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

shekky said:


> riding a fully rigid single speed 29er hardtail in the wet is a completely different experience than riding a 650b trail bike in _any_ conditions...
> 
> View attachment 1300293


I'll take the rigid 29'er, SS anytime. Daddy don't do 650.... anything except beer.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Doesn't look like I'm enjoying myself...


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Arebee said:


> Doesn't look like I'm enjoying myself...


What you talkin' bout? I see an ear to ear grin there.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Monday morning dawn patrol


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

cmg said:


> too wet, so gravel grinding it was


Same.









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

merry christmas from golden gate park!


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

*Levis Mound*









Peaceful day in the north woods.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Water flash - Strada Bassa Riviera*


Water flash on the Riviera Trail

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

We need rain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquilon (Apr 3, 2008)

*Decade's end. Happy New Year from the east coast.*


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Last ride of the decade.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

goodbye 2019 from a damp golden gate park!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

One last ride.


----------



## Bentrek6300 (Mar 23, 2013)

New year's day









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

getting the year off to a very good start...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Icy trails and good friends to ring in the new decade.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

five miles out in my "backyard"...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Bentrek6300 said:


> New year's day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would so fall off that and into the marsh
How wide is it?


----------



## tomahawk66 (Sep 10, 2019)

LBS complementary loaner bike to keep me riding over new year while waiting for parts...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the rock side*

of the trail


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

wiley came to have a better look out by the beach in golden gate park, but thought the better of it...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Curious onlookers during my ride this evening.


----------



## M-squared (Jun 27, 2018)

She stopped to let me catch up.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

mating season in golden gate park; mind you this is in the middle of a city with about 800,000 people in it:


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^we have a lot of those in San Diego also. I see them in front of my house all the time.


----------



## tomahawk66 (Sep 10, 2019)

Look just to the right of my front tire....









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

tomahawk66 said:


> Look just to the right of my front tire....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


monitor lizard?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Goanna?


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

shekky said:


> mating season in golden gate park; mind you this is in the middle of a city with about 800,000 people in it:
> 
> View attachment 1306141





John Kuhl said:


> ^we have a lot of those in San Diego also. I see them in front of my house all the time.


Go out into the park and return the favor, see how the fox like it


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

tomahawk66 said:


> Look just to the right of my front tire....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool


----------



## tomahawk66 (Sep 10, 2019)

chazpat said:


> monitor lizard?


Yep! Quite a small one feeding under the log I stopped by.
Once the sun is up we get a tonne of them sun bathing on the trails.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thankfully my buddy was making first tracks in front of me!! 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Sloppy family fun ride. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Southside Park ATL


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Southside Park ATL


How was it? I haven't been out there yet.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Nothing is the same*

nothing is the same nothing is the same


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

chazpat said:


> How was it? I haven't been out there yet.


VERY much like Cochran Mill out in Palmetto. Exact same feel. Lots of great single track. It's only 6 miles total right now, but give them 2-3 more weeks before you go and the brand new "advanced" loop will be open. I think that's supposed to add 2-3 miles.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Family ride









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

February is here, sun feels warmer and the days are getting longer.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ticino / Val Colla*


Tour Capanna Monte Bar

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Following my son down a 4.5mi/2,100' descent 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

finally on the bike for 2020, and a new one at that......


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

She hoped to soon be riding with a Prince, but alas was stuck with me


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

She hoped to soon be riding with a Prince, but alas was stuck with me


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

riding to celebrate my bold little bear bear's life, RIP bear bear the cat august 2007-feb 6, 2020.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

shekky said:


> riding to celebrate my bold little bear bear's life, RIP bear bear the cat august 2007-feb 6, 2020.
> 
> View attachment 1310753


Sorry, Shekky.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

This could have left a nasty bruise if you were in the wrong place at the wrong time, recent fall







https

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Double up, sorry


----------



## tomahawk66 (Sep 10, 2019)

Brought a 120mm hardtail to DH race...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

I forgot to take a trail peekture 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

the snow finally stopped me on my gravel ride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

cmg said:


> finally on the bike for 2020, and a new one at that......


Nice! Congrats!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

twenty miles of riding all within the city:


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Rock pile got in my way 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Dog River Trail outside Hood River with Mt Hood in the background from September 2019.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

abeckstead said:


> Rock pile got in my way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I know that rock. Rough Go?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

k2rider1964 said:


> Dog River Trail outside Hood River with Mt Hood in the background from September 2019.


Did you get it?

If you ride that again start up on high prairie to bottles prairie to connecter then drop into dog or continue on surveyors out to oak ridge. Makes for a great shuttle.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

JimF777 said:


> I think I know that rock. Rough Go?


Yep 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Thought for sure this ladder drop was going to break!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Cemetery crust riding downtown Quebec City


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Father and son ride on a beautiful pre-spring day.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

Christmas time, trails were mushy so my brother (pro photographer) and I decided to make the best of it and grab some shots where we could. Pic credit to my brother.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Lovely day to forget about it all for a couple hours


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

I guess social distancing isn't all bad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

not much today but enough to take the edge off...


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Great day away from others


----------



## Undescended (Apr 16, 2018)

Gave'm more Jawn to settle'm down...


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

short ride around Mammoth Hot Springs....it's quiet around here.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the east side of the golden gate bridge was as empty as i've ever seen it; the headlands were kind of a mixed bag.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Small sender


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Towed the little one around for 15 miles.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

bison in the distance...


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

SS social distancing.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

my favorite singletrack in the marin headlands:


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

26 degrees and sunny....I'll take what I can get


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

giving the hardtail some time...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

full moon


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

*Here's what it looked like on my side of the world.*


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

social distancing = heading for the hills...


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Road biking from home during all of this









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

god damn l forgot how much fun this thing is, I only crashed twice......


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

85kms and 1200hm good day


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Curly bar for going far


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

unsettled spring skies, uncertain times--an opportunity to ride as much as possible...


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice one shekky

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

*Love to all COVID-19 avoiders*

With most things severely restricted by the virus, exercise remains accessible for now in Queensland (Australia) if people behave, respect social distancing rules and dumbasses don't push the limits. Exercising your bikini or mouth with your friends does not cut it. Wife and I went for a short beachside ride this afternoon - about 20km. While the crowds at Burleigh Beach and headland were way down on normal, many, many people were sitting and chewing the fat. It's a beautiful place and I fear it will be shut if the cops and council decide to get more draconian. So far the MTB trails remain open. However, I am limiting my bush rides for fear of a structural crack in my rear triangle.


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

new trail system day. Incredible dirt and super fun









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

another one of those special places in marin county:


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

First ride on the Mastadon Pro, holy amazeballs does it kick the **** out of the old Bluto!! 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

smack dab in the middle of a city, minutes from my front door:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

hill 88 revisited...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

two fat ladies........


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Every time it rains the rocks get rearranged









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Sunrise commute, words cannot describe the show Mother Nature put on


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

taking this opportunity to hit up spots i have not been in a while...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

today was easy ride on the single speed.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Sunrise ride. 8 miles paved, 2 miles gravel, 9 miles singletrack. Empty parking lot, empty trails. As a courtesy to other riders arriving later in the day, I cleared out all the spider webs with my face.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

riding makes the long days go by faster...


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

*Coffee Break!*


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

More beachside and a bit of grass and park riding. I've ordered a new bike to take over from my broken old SL-R, so I will be back in the bush soon, but for now it's lovely Autumn (Fall) weather cruising in a lovely part of the world. 50 or so kilometres yesterday with my lovely wife. We live up in the high rises right background these days.


----------



## ShakyDog (Oct 24, 2019)

This bike had me at "Why don't you try this one also?"










Steve


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

riding trails bordered by wildflowers...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

that one raindrop........


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

cmg said:


> that one raindrop........
> 
> View attachment 1328325


Did Bubba mention slow rain in Forest Gump?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

clearing the foul taste from yesterday out of my mouth...


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

There's some nice gravel and sand riding in the trees in the beachside, right mid ground. I have been confined to smoother terrain by a terminal frame crack. My new bike should be here soon and then it's back to the hills in the background. It's all good. I love my bike even if it's broken


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

beautiful commute this morning


----------



## cykelk (May 4, 2014)

a pause at the top


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Finally sent this road gap today after it's been doing my head in for a couple of months.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I ended up on my back in this little ditch today. Debated licking my wounds and heading home, but kept going and had a great 10 mile singletrack ride and then 5 miles back home. Glad I got back on the horse instead of calling it a day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

remaining within city limits this afternoon...


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Face -> tree









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

bit of gravel grinding followed by some nice trails


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I still prefer my hard tails over a full suspension bike.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Wet grippy trails ....... mostly


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i love this three hundred yard stretch of trail behind the golden gate park golf course...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Some day, I'll try lowering the seat when I include the BMX track in my "around the neighborhood" ride.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

perttime said:


> Some day, I'll try lowering the seat when I include the BMX track in my "around the neighborhood" ride.
> 
> View attachment 1333769


oh man, seeing that track brings back memories!!! WE had one like it here in town in the 70's...we lived at that track


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Hasn't rained in a while.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nande (May 19, 2020)

*Glory arriving at Santiago de Compostela, after riding 800km alone with my backpack.*


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

halfway up a tough climb that's definitely worth the effort:


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

*Beach track ride to the seawall today*









Sounds like I will receive my new bike in the next week. Then it's bush time - yippee. It's going to feel strange leaving my old friend at home, but it has a cracked rear triangle and it's time for path and grassland pastures. The wife and I will continue the pretty coast rides for morning physical activity during COVID restrictions and always really. It's so lovely near the beach.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

*on the edge*


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

couldve gone better....... this was the 2nd, 3km walk home , my own fault as l mistimed a gutter.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

The reward for a 1000' climb.


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Trailside work but awesome riding









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Those forest road gutters are the worst!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Forest doubletrack.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Hat tip to AnthonyS


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Even better after a seven month wait


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

LewisQC said:


> Even better after a seven month wait
> 
> View attachment 1338997


Where is that please?
Badass

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

WHALENARD said:


> Where is that please?
> Badass
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


Vallée-Bras-du-Nord near Quebec City, Canada. Trail's name is Légende. If you want to have a look: 



 He's beginning Légende at 3:58


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Woke up in a hammock on the side of a mountain this morning.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

wet, wet, and then some.....................


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

cmg said:


> wet, wet, and then some...


will those plump tires float ya?


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

*Night ride on the AZT...*

In the Rincon Valley, AZ.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Missus and l got a little dirty today.........

this was after l had cleaned up


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

SOUPer wet and muddy









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Not a bad end.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Huckleberry milkshakes make a good recovery drink.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

brought the bike on a work trip, Frauenkirche (womens church l guess), Nuremberg, Germany


----------



## JR11 (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

back in Switzerland, but not at home........


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Carbon wheels

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

been there done that tick it off..........
(although l didnt do it there, but lve done it and now been there)









Austria (~30mins north of Salzburg)


----------



## hags707 (Apr 22, 2010)

*New Bike shake down, muggy.*


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

^^ looks more like a "shake up"

FIFY


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

levity said:


> ^^ looks more like a "shake up"
> 
> FIFY
> 
> View attachment 1347059


Im guessing he was 180 degrees on the wrong side of the world......well thats how l see the pics


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Tranquility......


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Spending some time in Edmonton, AB and this is the strange chrome sphere sculpture beside the Whitemud drive (and my XC bike).


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

wanted a pic witha blurry fingertip in it, so here it is....


----------



## SilkMoneyLove (Nov 1, 2010)

Funny trail names.









Sent from my SM-A600A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Not rhododendron, but tunnel-y nonetheless.

-F


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Fleas said:


> Not rhododendron, but tunnel-y nonetheless.
> 
> -F


we have an area just like that on our local yokel trail! I even call it "The Tunnels"...it is real flowy and twisty!!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

WHALENARD said:


> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


How lovely I feel warm and fuzzy. Thank you.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> we have an area just like that on our local yokel trail! I even call it "The Tunnels"...it is real flowy and twisty!!


Yeah, this is an exercise in steering and ducking (if you're tall), but not much technical. It is a unique spot here. I forgot how much I like it.

-F


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

WHALENARD said:


> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


holy beargrass batman


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

We've had a out of rain lately, but the trail dried out pretty fast except for one small section about a half mile from the end.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Epic ride in Vallée-Bras-du-Nord.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

early morning spin


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Trail dogo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

another quickie this morning, it was rad


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Great pics cmg and G1


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

This worked out.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

evasive said:


> This worked out.


by this you mean you threw her off the cliff.......

Just jokes, congrats mate


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

"Will you be my riding partner for life?"

Congrats!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

more than one pic, more than one ride because i got a bad-ass new bike to be stoked about:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

shekky said:


> more than one pic, more than one ride because i got a bad-ass new bike to be stoked about:
> 
> View attachment 1351615
> 
> ...


Ok, we'll make an exception for that!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

if you come to san francisco, be sure to wear some flowers in your...cable housings?


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

evasive said:


> This worked out.


I did the same thing over 26 years ago!!!!


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

evasive said:


> This worked out.


Ok I proposed 20 plus years ago on a point in Sedona that you can not ride to anymore and a few years later was married on chicken rock with a group of mt bikers and those that did not ride got a jeep tour while we rode off. It was great and I really need to throw her of that rock one of these days.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

huck to flat?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

beating the rare san francisco heat with a late start...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

she needed a rest....


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

today she needed a wash...

in the background is a creek, but 2 days of solid rain made it uncrossable.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Dreaming Of Bluer West Coast Skies


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Somewhere above Lenzerheide, Switzerland


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Electric boogie nights


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

Manitou makes best forks


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Folsom Lake*

Smoke is mostly gone but dust remains...


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Outside my comfort zone was a good thing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> Dreaming Of Bluer West Coast Skies


It's blue when you look straight up!


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

A beautiful day to be outside.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the days get shorter...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Praise the almighty HT, peace be with you


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Found a fun trail, Switzerland (right on the ltalian border)


----------



## WHCSC (Mar 30, 2004)

*Been too long*


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm loving this long uninterrupted stretch of perfect weather.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Riding buddy setting up for a small trail gap:


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

An elephant in the potato patch


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

ortum is here


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Rocky









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I spent today's ride trying to remember how to dress and how to set up bike for rides in -12c (11F) temps.


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

A fun 15 mile morning...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

l had fun


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Karate Monkey meets Zen Ox.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

asphaltdude said:


> Karate Monkey meets Zen Ox.


sweet!!! looks like they are docile...


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Yup, they are! The Veluwezoom National Park is pretty crowded, so they're used to seeing people.
https://www.strava.com/activities/4266970332


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

ridin.


----------



## Boo Bear (Aug 11, 2008)

Back to basics.


----------



## cykelk (May 4, 2014)

shooting the moon


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Memories 
This area in Colorado is burnt to a crisp now.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

^nice DJ

took one of my other HTs today


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Thanks cmg. I see you are helping to keep this thread afloat with stellar ride photos.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Memories
> This area in Colorado is burnt to a crisp now.
> 
> View attachment 1375577


Here is a photo that was taken about 100 yards down the hill from the location in your photo a couple of days after the fire went through. Pretty sure this is the section of trail visible by your rear wheel in your photo, DJ.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Here is a photo that was taken about 100 yards down the hill from the location in your photo a couple of days after the fire went through. Pretty sure this is the section of trail visible by your rear wheel in your photo, DJ.
> 
> View attachment 1375917


Looks about right. This time lapse was taken by one of the permanent cameras out there. Taken on 10-17-2020 at 4pm as the fire came through. Even caught wildlife fleeing for their lives.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cykelk (May 4, 2014)

sneaking out between rains


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Took some new guys out to the local stash and took the obligatory shot in the half pipe:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Night ride last night at the GA International Horse Park, home on the 1996 Olympic MTB Course.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Last ride on this trail network until May 1 when the winter elk range closure ends.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

After my mountain bike ride in the morning, my wife always wants me to take a cruiser ride with her later in the day. A nice way to spend the afternoon and it works a whole different set of muscles.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Terrible pics...but...weekly night ride.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

visiting the temple of peppers and conifers, golden gate park, san francisco:


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

. . .


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

finally snowed, wet and heavy, hard slog but still fun


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Fast and Tacky









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

the struggle is real...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cmg said:


> the struggle is real...
> 
> View attachment 1383107


brutal!!!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

and today l took the wrong tool for the job.....


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

It happens...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Brown Pow at Granite Bay


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

No surgery. No rehab. Should heal on its own in 8-10 weeks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

patski said:


> Brown Pow at Granite Bay


beautiful pic 

another short blast today


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

The old girl held up well, the motor could do with an overhaul.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice dawn patrol today. 20F and a couple of inches of windblown snow.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

well, _that_ changes everything...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

shekky said:


> well, _that_ changes everything...
> 
> View attachment 1907107


we have had a lot of that here in Ohio in the past 3 months...so bad that I started carrying my camp saaw in my hydro pack


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Evil and Evil


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> we have had a lot of that here in Ohio in the past 3 months...so bad that I started carrying my camp saaw in my hydro pack


i imagine a tree that size would knock your dick in the dirt pretty good if you happened to be riding under it while it fell...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

shekky said:


> i imagine a tree that size would knock your dick in the dirt pretty good if you happened to be riding under it while it fell...


definitely...some of the ones down here would have disintegrated any one in. the path...


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

36 mi, 7k ft, perfect day.


----------



## cykelk (May 4, 2014)

pogie test day


----------



## RangerMTB (Dec 25, 2020)

So can I ride tomorrow?


----------



## GT3 Bill (Jul 10, 2018)

Bummer man! 

Nurse has potential!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

GT3 Bill said:


> Bummer man!
> 
> Nurse has potential!


thats his question......


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

nice...........


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Heaven (finally)


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Happy Bday to me


----------



## Aquilon (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

I died and was buried on Lumpy Bumpy...and they used my bike as a tombstone.....


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Parked long enough to notice something I passed many times before.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

slippin an a slidin on the ice today......and my mate likes Portuguese beer


----------



## Sharkfetus (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

good ride that couldve ended better....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cmg said:


> good ride that couldve ended better....
> 
> View attachment 1910334
> 
> ...


Or worse depending on how you look at it.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Or worse depending on how you look at it.


this is true....
if the missus found out l was riding while doing "home office" and stacked while jumping..... things would be a lot worse


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

2nd ride, new bike, liking very much.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Warm it is......


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Where are you mate, South Coast or mid North Coast?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

theMISSIONARY said:


> Warm it is...


dafug?


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

emu26 said:


> Where are you mate, South Coast or mid North Coast?


Tasmania


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Brrrr!


----------



## Cardy George (Dec 3, 2020)

Well earned ice cream


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

theMISSIONARY said:


> Tasmania


Damn, just rub salt into the wounds. Half your luck.

Ever ride with Digitalhippie? He's in Tassie as well but I haven't seen him post recently. digitalhippie13


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Windy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

emu26 said:


> Damn, just rub salt into the wounds. Half your luck.
> 
> Ever ride with Digitalhippie? He's in Tassie as well but I haven't seen him post recently. digitalhippie13


nope never heard of him , looking at his site i would say he's from Hobart.

And a pic to keep the thread on track


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Hit the trail again one month to the day after suffering a type 3 AV joint separation. This is where the crash happened. Rolled down it today very carefully.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Been a long time since I have been out here for a dawn ride.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Pretty fun evening ride. Two coyotes ran in front of me three doors down from my house.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

101 km race through the winter wilderness


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Great photo arnea. Things have got creative since I was last here.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Felt really good after a couple days off the bike 24/2200'










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Morning sun shining through oak leaves feels good.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

quicker with the bike to the Post Office than digging the car out.


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Chillin with ma homie


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dawn patrol this morning


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

A10MileHusker said:


> Chillin with ma homie


I like to think the bike posted this


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

l rode today


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

nuff said


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Morning in Dagobah.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Frosty


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I spent some time hanging out with the locals yesterday morning.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

night of the wrinkly-ass tires


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Winter in NorCal. Not bad for February


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

hard slog, but well worth it


----------



## Bentrek6300 (Mar 23, 2013)

Tuesday night in the dark









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

short sleeve february in norcal


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Sharing trails with motorcycles. . .


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

awesome to the power of rad, and l like how the snow makes it look like l have whitewalls


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

finally....winter!!!


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Western Exposure


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

b rock said:


> Western Exposure
> View attachment 1917411


That's awesome

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

A little wet this month.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Since trails are too muddy to ride, I spent some time on the road and rode to a nearby town to support a cyclist friendly business that has suffered slower business due to the pandemic.


----------



## DoNotDisturb (Feb 15, 2021)

b rock said:


> Western Exposure
> View attachment 1917411


Burnside? That who area is awesome. I highly recommend a sunrise ride if you havent already done one.


----------



## DoNotDisturb (Feb 15, 2021)

Went full pucker for a good reminder to go slow on your first run down a trail. Came around a corner and 2 decent drops were right on the other side. No time to stop. I dont have much experience on drops, but it went surprisingly well. Photos dont seem to do them justice.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Neither rain, nor snow, nor effing cold weather will keep me from getting in a ride


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

nor mud, or high waters...


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Skinny I built last fall.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

poo


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Fun.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Big slab...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

The climb up sucked, the ride down rocked, super Easter Sunday










gotta admit though, its only 26% gradient for about 500 metres


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Backyard trails don't suck!


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

left, and then straight, and then left


----------



## cave man (May 25, 2015)

DoNotDisturb said:


> Went full pucker for a good reminder to go slow on your first run down a trail. Came around a corner and 2 decent drops were right on the other side. No time to stop. I dont have much experience on drops, but it went surprisingly well. Photos dont seem to do them justice.
> View attachment 1918642


One of my favorite trails. I haven't ridden it since fires.


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Big fun!!!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

After lunch ride Sunday


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

It was a beautiful day on Fromme yesterday - rode this feature that I hadn't tried in a while...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Better than expected today.


----------



## GodGearsandGreatOutdoors (Apr 23, 2021)

That moment when you realize, your going to have to jump your bro.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Hurt about to happen.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

We're FINALLY drying out.


----------



## Acousticmood (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Spring has sprung, the Balsam Root speaks!


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Sticking to the industrial wastelands until the trails dry up


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I love my riding buddies, Kaz 16 mo on the left and Wall-E 5 yrs on the right


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Different.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

End of the line, or beginning of the fun..


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

18 miles. 2,221' of elevation. Incredible views!


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

It was a ride & build with the system over 25 miles; so I changed my sig to ...


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Break time = photo op


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Therapeutic


----------



## rjrodney (Apr 17, 2008)

Connecting Ute Valley with Palmer Park via Pulpit Rock and Union Medows.


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

New Rubber, New trails
















Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShakyDog (Oct 24, 2019)

Happened on this fungus on Sunday at Rockbridge Park in Columbia MO.










Steve


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

Steeper than it looks from here.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Riding in the Lakes area above Graeagle with the boyz:


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

old school...


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> Riding in the Lakes area above Graeagle with the boyz:
> 
> View attachment 1935962


That's a nice area.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

SoDakSooner said:


> old school...
> View attachment 1935967


Around a '99 Heckler?


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

My pack got more air than I did! 😅


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

chazpat said:


> Around a '99 Heckler?


2005


----------



## Makten (Feb 25, 2014)

Stopping to take a swim a few days ago, before I caught some sort of flue... Stockholm, Sweden, 28°C.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

lunchtime


----------



## Makten (Feb 25, 2014)

Makten said:


> Stopping to take a swim a few days ago, before I caught some sort of flue... Stockholm, Sweden, 28°C.


Getting better but still not quite there, so I took a very slow ride into town just to feel how my body would react. Turned out it felt great! At least during the ride; I was very tired afterwards. But well worth it after a week more or less locked up indoors.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

on a work trip, took the roadie cause it fits nicely in the car, came across this sign on yesterdays ride


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

East coast rocks and roots are chunkier than I imagined.


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

Never a bad view from this spot - unless it's on fire.


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Progression.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

Found some nice lines....


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

This is usually dry in July. Crazy weather all over the US, not just the heat and drought out west.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Smokey skies.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Moderate AQ means "go"


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Just ride it.


----------



## 45crash (Jun 7, 2007)

Karate Monkey love&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

HELTH 😅


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Sometimes you just have to stop and enjoy...


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Intense, hot and fun ride with my Brother today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Found some shade to rest and cool off


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

trmn8er said:


> Intense, hot and fun ride with my Brother today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had an Intense ride today as well.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

White heat spotting, my first "mountain bike" circa 1994.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Monty219 said:


> View attachment 1943403
> 
> 
> White heat spotting, my first "mountain bike" circa 1994.


Did yours have full length cable housing?

And do those parts glow in the dark??


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

I have no idea about the cable housing, i was 11. But i don’t see any housing stops so that might be original routing style. And no the parts didn’t glow in the dark, thats just sun bleached neon yellow plastic. I’m impressed that 2/3 of the pie plate is still in tact.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Duck!! quack, quack!!
Somebody has a sense of humor.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

I’m opposed to dumbing down trails, but after not lowering my head enough I thought I gave my self a concussion. More worrisome is a potential neck injury. But I’m biased. Neck trauma freaks me out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Biggest ride of the season


----------



## PunchSideiron (May 15, 2007)

Not pictured: sketchy downhill just ahead.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

To the Redwoods and back!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

I had a big commuting crash 3 weeks ago. It feels so good to be on a bike again, even if it's just a 10K on tarmac...


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Has this thread taken over the "Did you ride today?" one? Merged? Can't seem to find the other one.
Anyway. A week ago, & yesterday


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

wet










then muddy


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Trails and ? books ?


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Same tree, different bike.


----------



## steiger (Dec 10, 2009)

Friday ride at adulam trail
















Sent from my SM-A315F using Tapatalk


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

8 stitches and 2 weeks and i'll be back


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

40kms and 760 elevation, good day on the Fattie


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

I love this bike... 43K solo ride in Vallée-Bras-du-Nord


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Old bike, small wheels, one gear...still tons of fun.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

I tried to blend in, failed.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Little bit of fall color in the hills.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Fall color ride with friends


----------



## tippmannrocker90 (Sep 4, 2014)

At my favorite spot in the local trail system, can be like this when it's dry all the way to a nice waterfall


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Dawn patrol quickie.


----------



## weldin (Sep 30, 2021)

Most of my rides are like this


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

I saw more deer than people.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

chucko58 said:


> I saw more deer than people.
> View attachment 1951188


Those are good rides.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Feeling very small, and keeping things in perspective.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

The Beauty ( me ) & the Beast ( my Trance )


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Slab riding on my Canfield Nimble 9. Best time of the year


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

I


----------



## peterk123 (Oct 10, 2005)

Lot's of up, but the ride back to the truck made it all worthwhile. Plus, my kids did it with me.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Fixed it trail side and was able to keep riding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Not on my ride, but I shot the photos. With my little m4/3 camera and ultrawide lens. Great fun


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

Wet ride.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

My blood offering to the MTB Gods










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Freedom of












our country


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Seaview said:


> Freedom of
> View attachment 1954004
> View attachment 1954005
> our country


Interesting. 

I served in A Co and D Co, 1-87 IN, 10th Mountain Division. Regularly ride in areas where the 10th Mountain Division trained in the late 1930s/early 1940s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ruby approves of the new whip


----------



## Aquilon (Apr 3, 2008)

Autumn imminent.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Feelin' board.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Le Duke said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I served in A Co and D Co, 1-87 IN, 10th Mountain Division. Regularly ride in areas where the 10th Mountain Division trained in the late 1930s/early 1940s.
> 
> ...


Many soldiers from Brazil too in Linea Gotica


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

some flower attach


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Autumn in Italy


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dawn patrol this morning.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

I resurrected my 10 year old Ti El Mariachi for winter use. It’s interesting to ride the shorter steeper geo after being on more progressive bikes for a while. I like it. Gonna try a shorter stem. Still rocking the bar ends! It won’t replace my newer bikes but will be good with studs and fenders this winter.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

The mud peak


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

Couldn't ask for better autumn riding weather today.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

really Autumn


----------



## Aquilon (Apr 3, 2008)

Autumn in Virginia, full stop.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

doing roadie laps above the fog line


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Seaview said:


> View attachment 1957971


Ok, I give up. What's that on your tire?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

It's fall, y'all.

Though most have fallen.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

chazpat said:


> Ok, I give up. What's that on your tire?


Maybe aliens?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Is anybody there ?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

off work work early, so......


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dawn patrol this morning.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Blue skies in Boise this week, felt like spring.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

If you visit Italy of north a good book for you


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Dirt, Ducks and Snacks.


----------



## tippmannrocker90 (Sep 4, 2014)

After work rides just hit different


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Another day in paradise.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

testing the tubeless setup


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

G







alaverna


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Thursday arvo ride, hard but fun


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

working on a Monday, aint nobody got time for that


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

Mt Laguna


----------



## BrianRidesBikes (Mar 16, 2018)

Road to nowhere


----------



## BrianRidesBikes (Mar 16, 2018)

Another day at Hawes


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

BrianRidesBikes said:


> Another day at Hawes
> View attachment 1962577


Cool SSHT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tippmannrocker90 (Sep 4, 2014)

Last ride of the year, rode 338 miles this year. Next years goal is 500 miles and a few races!


----------



## BrianRidesBikes (Mar 16, 2018)

Shared the day at Hawes with a Rush'n, Two Sisters and a Wildhorse.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

hot







first day of new year


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Wheeeeee!!!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

better than going to work........


----------



## BrianRidesBikes (Mar 16, 2018)

Curves Ahead


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

First tracks


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Winter has arrived.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Schloss Oberberg


----------



## BrianRidesBikes (Mar 16, 2018)

A ray or drop of golden sun?


----------



## iLuveKetchup (Dec 21, 2020)

RVA before the storm.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Into the sun


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

Install, ride, tune, ride, tune, ride, grin, ride.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Finding something to do during another melt.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Did my first gap jump in about 15 years. Bike laying the middle of it for size reference.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

BrianRidesBikes said:


> Another day at Hawes
> View attachment 1962577


Wow, that N9 looks great!


I hope everyone sees the humor in this.

Yes, I took my shoes off.









-F


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

maybe the last snow of the year


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Black diamond, one-way, no hiker, groomed single track. Lovely. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Perhaps my last Reign


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Northwest Passage trail. Wilson Creek Idaho


----------



## Slowup (Dec 16, 2009)

That bear has cousins I'm sure.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Central Arizona winters offer the best ridding conditions.


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

So do Idaho winters....if you got a fat bike


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Do not lose focus!

(I'd been across this bridge 1x in the other direction and 3rd time in this direction. I guess I was getting tired)









-F


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Always looking for treasures……..


----------



## keke (Jul 21, 2008)

"Winter" on the North Adriatic sea 😁


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm







sorry


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Gran Canaria, Canary lslands
79km 1550m


----------



## Cardy George (Dec 3, 2020)

Outside his comfort zone, flat-lander in the hills!


----------



## rockmoose (Jun 15, 2021)

Cardy George said:


> Outside his comfort zone, flat-lander in the hills!


No shoulder injuries?


----------



## Cardy George (Dec 3, 2020)

rockmoose said:


> No shoulder injuries?


Noooooooo, you're here too. 😱

But no more injuries. He did try and clobber a tree but missed.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Last day of false spring.


----------



## tippmannrocker90 (Sep 4, 2014)

Got out while the local trails were still frozen and had a blast


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

still on Gran Canaria


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

I hope







it last


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

regardless of what some might believe, i still ride these things sometimes...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

fun was had, although my switchbacks need practice


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Rocks in a hard place ( do you like Aerosmith ? )


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

fun was had


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

we found a part of bomb after over eighty years


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

The mountains around my house are still snowpacked so I rode out to these mountains instead


----------



## Cardy George (Dec 3, 2020)

New bike on home trails


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Church Rocks trail near St. George Utah


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Batman is a mtbiker







😂😂😂😂


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Holy Single Track!


----------



## Aquilon (Apr 3, 2008)

Chonky time.


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Bruneau Sand Dunes SP you can skid all you want!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

l went for a ride


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Trails aren't ready, so I rolled pavement.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

cool cloud formations off the coast...


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Spring has sprung.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

one of my favou







rite trail


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

jackass trail - except for a few patches of slush, weather and trail conditions were prime tahoe goodness.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Soon...soon....More!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

The Glove lost


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

true colors


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Easter tour


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

theMISSIONARY said:


> Perhaps my last Reign


don't like it?


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

2_Tires said:


> don't like it?


It was a love-hate relationship from new (2016 model), the geometry change's from the previous bike (it replaced a Commencal Meta 55) were great, the rear suspension was worse


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

theMISSIONARY said:


> It was a love-hate relationship from new (2016 model), the geometry change's from the previous bike (it replaced a Commencal Meta 55) were great, the rear suspension was worse


Ah gotcha, I just bought the 2022 trance 29, excited to ride it, I wanted a Speshy Stumpjumper but my LBS isn't getting any in and they are sold out online, even as it is I have to wait til August for the Giant, ugh


----------



## tippmannrocker90 (Sep 4, 2014)

First big ride in a couple months (work, family, weather, etc)- so stoked to kick my own butt on the bike for 13 miles of singletrack


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

Damn its great to be riding again!!!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Things who







happen


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

mfa81 said:


> time for some elbow pads!


 and a coverup? lol


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

blooming...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

the trail unknown


----------



## guy_hero (Sep 20, 2021)

Last ride for 3 months.


----------



## guy_hero (Sep 20, 2021)

guy_hero said:


> Last ride for 3 months.
> View attachment 1981907


My new ride ….


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

On a pedestal.


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

NBD!!! First ride!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

thanks to another Technicians info (lm on the other side of the country) l had a great ride.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

not sure how 2 pics happened, sorry


----------



## tippmannrocker90 (Sep 4, 2014)

Gotta love spring riding for the exceptional scenery


----------



## Jack-Frost (May 8, 2019)

Country roads


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

nice view to enjoy my beer


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

guy_hero said:


> My new ride ….
> View attachment 1981908


This /\ /\ /\ post may be more appropriate in this \/ \/ \/ thread:








Post a PIC of your latest purchase [bike related only]


Rift Zone 26 for my daughter Nice bike -- bet she's stoked. (y) =sParty




www.mtbr.com




Sorry  Hope you heal fast.
=sParty


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

guy_hero said:


> My new ride ….
> View attachment 1981908


what's fork ?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

cmg said:


> nice view to enjoy my beer
> 
> View attachment 1983675


fat bikes without snow what sense ?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

cmg said:


> thanks to another Technicians info (lm on the other side of the country) l had a great ride.
> real difficult
> View attachment 1983323


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Sarguy said:


> View attachment 1980785


vrrrrzzzvrrrzzzz


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Seaview said:


> fat bikes without snow what sense ?


why does anything have to make sense?


Hey Seaview,
l know you are ltalian, l also know your English is not the best, so maybe l have misunderstood you......l hope not


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Seaview said:


> fat bikes without snow what sense ?


its also a good time to enjoy a ....










akthough l am at home now


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Seaview said:


> fat bikes without snow what sense ?


When Ray Molina made the first fatbikes in El Paso, they were for riding sand dunes. The snow guys got with it after his example.


----------



## Jack-Frost (May 8, 2019)

How I ended my weekend


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

cmg said:


> its also a good time to enjoy a ....
> Birra da supermercato , niente di speciale.
> View attachment 1983689
> 
> ...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

wadester said:


> When Ray Molina made the first fatbikes in El Paso, they were for riding sand dunes. The snow guys got with it after his example.


are guts


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

cmg said:


> why does anything have to make sense?
> 
> 
> Hey Seaview,
> l know you are ltalian, l also know your English is not the best, so maybe l have misunderstood you......l hope not


Un pò noioso il forum ultimamente.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

guy_hero said:


> Last ride for 3 months. succede a imitare i video della Red Bull & c.
> View attachment 1981907


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Seaview said:


> Birra da supermercato , niente di speciale.


l know, but l really like it


----------



## Mantramsagro (Jul 7, 2012)

Bike ride to unload the trail camera.


----------



## Mantramsagro (Jul 7, 2012)

^Here is the whole video.... Thirsty Mountain Lion


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Steve's Loop, Fruita, CO


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

A narrow, steep, somewhat rocky section that I dearly hope remains un-‘improved’ by our local trail maintenance cabal.


----------



## Cardy George (Dec 3, 2020)

End of a fantastic day supporting a women's coaching clinic


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Cardy George said:


> End of a fantastic day supporting a women's coaching clinic


awesome pic


----------



## leecarey212 (Aug 19, 2017)

Awesome !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

new friend


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

leecarey212 said:


> Awesome !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 isn't a mountain bike


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

oh, here we go......

_settling in with popcorn_


----------



## leecarey212 (Aug 19, 2017)

Seaview said:


> isn't a mountain bike


Hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

dangerously close to whining, but as author of the thread, i'll take some liberty in commenting.

when did this turn into the mostly "show a picture of your bike leaning up against something" thread?


----------



## aPpYe (8 mo ago)

Beer gut and a neck beard!


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

scrublover said:


> dangerously close to whining, but as author of the thread, i'll take some liberty in commenting.
> 
> when did this turn into the mostly "show a picture of your bike leaning up against something" thread?
> View attachment 1986268


Looks like it happened on post #11. Still a great thread. You should be proud!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Bandite of Scarlino , Tuscany , Italy


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

leecarey212 said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Zzzzzz rrrzzzzz😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## leecarey212 (Aug 19, 2017)

Seaview said:


> Bandite of Scarlino , Tuscany , Italy
> View attachment 1986336


What a view !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Upper half of the infamous South Mountain Waterfall.


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

My new favourite local trail! Nova Scotia


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

scrublover said:


> when did this turn into the mostly "show a picture of your bike leaning up against something" thread?


Feb 13, 2011


rlb81 said:


> Finally


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

fast, flowy, fun!


----------



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

View before a crash... or five.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Italy the best place for riding


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

New adventures in new places.


----------



## tippmannrocker90 (Sep 4, 2014)

first ride post surgery (4 weeks off the bike)… much needed


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Things that make a S5 Enduro look small. Pushing back up the hill and didn’t even notice this on the way down.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Gorgeous evening loop with 3700 vertical and a backcountry vibe from town.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

on my way to check out the new Pumptrack in the next village


----------



## Ktse (Jul 12, 2008)

Bikes + Rc crawlers = good


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

8kms and 654 hm up to get to this










but after 1km it turned to gravel road, and 7kms of it


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

never mind, problem fixed

how does one delete a post?


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

X marks the failure point.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

New double-black trail in Sentiers-du-Moulin, Quebec City. Magneto. Just insane...


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

Those who know, know


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

2_Tires said:


> Those who know, know
> 
> View attachment 1989820


one of your mates cut the fingers of one of your gloves?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

"hotel office" as the customer was not organised enough, so l took some pics of me and the roadie


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Riding "Le Massif" with my bro and my 13 years old son. This place is amazing


----------



## tippmannrocker90 (Sep 4, 2014)

Up high on the berm at one of my favorite trail networks in my area


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

High country heat


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Low country cool


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

More than 40 years after we became friends in elementary school, we still like playing in the dirt together...


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Checkin out a brand spanking new rerouted trail in my ‘hood.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

Misty morning lake ride:


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

Halifax rocks!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Working on skills, it's been a while..


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

gated powerline road at sunrise


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

( https://strava.app.link/BYnbv38xEsb. )

Incredibly grateful for a for my local trail network!


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Quick in and out Pisgah/DuPont double trying to dodge the rain (poured like crazy the whole way down Ridgeline). 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

A trail in a forest so beautiful you have to ride it twice, once to admire the scenery and once to enjoy riding the actual trail.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Mont-Sainte-Anne with my son on his new Ripmo AF


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Ready for Red Bull😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## tippmannrocker90 (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Very difficult to translate


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

Love me some berms!


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

manzanita, rockville.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

turning the pedals for the first time since july 31:


----------



## Shinscrape (5 mo ago)

Nice place for a refuel.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Kang







the Conqueror


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Autumn approaches.


----------



## RJ Emm (10 mo ago)

ACL, MCL


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

RJ Emm said:


> ACL, MCL
> 
> View attachment 2003499


Best of luck with the recovery! How frustrating- Be well.


----------



## RJ Emm (10 mo ago)

JohnWhiteCD said:


> Best of luck with the recovery! How frustrating- Be well.


Thank you!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

its no longer summer


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

More of a pre-ride pic...


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

So is that "no whining" rule in the thread title a rule or more of a guideline, 'cause got to say I'm feelin' whiny...


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

Sunday afternoon, got home in time to see the Padres beat the Mets


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Brasimone dam


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

After work ride..got a little bananas..


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Lac Leman (Lake Geneva) looking across to France & Italy


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

middle of Germany, Heiligestatt


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

Weekend fun.


----------



## RJ Emm (10 mo ago)

Farm road.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

RJ Emm said:


> ACL, MCL
> Auguri di buona guarigione
> View attachment 2003499


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## RJ Emm (10 mo ago)

@Seaview Gracias!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

found a friend on the trail, thank god it wasnt at head height


----------



## tippmannrocker90 (Sep 4, 2014)

Peak season over here


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

True colors


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

After work ride, Sunset at the lake


----------



## RJ Emm (10 mo ago)

Run made to my favourite country store.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

Simpsons did it!!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Sion, Switzerland


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

cmg said:


> Sion, Switzerland
> 
> View attachment 2006516


Dammit man, you do get around.
=sParty


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Sparticus said:


> Dammit man, you do get around.
> =sParty


yes l do 
lm the only Technician in Switzerland for the company, and often help out in Germany and Austria, a bike is always with me unless its clear the weather will be crap


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

Beautiful San Diego weather. Proctor Valley, rode from Otay Lakes, Chula Vista to Jamul.


----------



## RJ Emm (10 mo ago)

Somebody put metal art beside the rail trail.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

Small brush fire across the way


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Italy better place


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

Tahoe!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

was actually a roadie ride (puts flamesuit on)


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

I guess I wont be riding today...


----------



## RJ Emm (10 mo ago)

Rail trails, 58 miles / 93 kilometres.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Fall riding has been fantastic! Leaves are dropping fast, won't be long and the trail will be hard to find. Almost time to hang up the 29er and break out the fatty!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

My first November


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

Up and over


----------



## tippmannrocker90 (Sep 4, 2014)

My practice on the jumps is really starting to pay off…


----------



## RJ Emm (10 mo ago)

The best time of the year.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Last freakishly warm November day of the year-mid-70's in Michigan!


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Windy day but still rode


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

Getting a ride in with my brother in law…before Hurricane Nicole makes her way up.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

Nature at it's best.


----------



## 45crash (Jun 7, 2007)

As a result of muddy trails in the foothills I threw some road tires on the Karate Monkey and hit the streets. Unfortunately I ran into a bunch of goat heads.








No amount of slime was going to seal that many holes. I started walking the bike towards the house and within 5 minutes a guy in a Nissan pickup stopped and offered me a ride. Boise is a great town! Turns out he was a MTBer as well


----------



## cykelk (May 4, 2014)

Fall in the PNW


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Cold steel…


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

the long ascent


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

The sun showed up for a few minutes that day!


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

Central Sierra Nevada winter riding grounds:


----------



## cykelk (May 4, 2014)

ice heavy branches


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Fun times on the gravel bike...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

last ride as a 50yr old.......


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

first ride as 51yr old...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

cmg said:


> first ride as 51yr old...
> 
> View attachment 2015558


Nice! Have fun, young man. 
=sParty


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Clubs yearly New Years Eve ride, weather was too nice, too many headed off to the mountains, only 16 came, was still good


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

cmg said:


> Clubs yearly New Years ride, weather was too nice, too many headed off to the mountains, only 16 came, was still good
> 
> View attachment 2015823


Happy New Year! Way to start it off.
It's still 2022 here! 17 hrs to go...
=sParty


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Sparticus said:


> Happy New Year! Way to start it off.
> It's still 2022 here! 17 hrs to go...
> =sParty


oops....forgot the Eve 
post changed.


----------



## ToddWadd (Dec 11, 2020)

Wet with miles to go!


----------

